# The Arcade Convo Thread - RE Wingine



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

*RULES*


​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

When it comes to women in fighting games I find the SC and MK9 women the hottest tho. Then they went with this realistic proportions shit  

It's a fooking fantasy fighter; tha fook is real about it?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2015)

I played some DoA 5 recently and to my surprise there's like, 3 guest characters from Virtua Fighter in the roster. And they don't even advertise it or anything, they're just there. It's awesome that they're there but still What the hell, man. Make a big deal out of it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2015)

> Did you make that gif so it would fit on a floppy disc?


I'll let the perverts twist that statement doc.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Feb 20, 2015)

Goddamn, Jacky and his YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!

Wonder if there's a vid where he's saying that on repeat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I played some DoA 5 recently and to my surprise there's like, 3 guest characters from Virtua Fighter in the roster. And they don't even advertise it or anything, they're just there. It's awesome that they're there but still What the hell, man. Make a big deal out of it.



Weird lol. Soul Calibur put their guest characters on the cover


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Pretend it's a game about anything else, then. It's fucking great and honestly not that long anyway



You're right. There's also a beat em up that I constantly hear/read about on the genesis(I think).


----------



## teddy (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't mind kitana's design tbh



still hot but looks a bit more like an assassin...then again considering she had kahn for a step dad who also dressed like a stripper...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2015)

She'd wearing more clothes than Kahn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

ted. said:


> I don't mind kitana's design tbh
> 
> 
> 
> still hot but looks a bit more like an assassin...then again considering she had kahn for a step dad who also dressed like a stripper...






MK9 Jade solos


And considering what they did with Reptile, Mileena will be a complete monster.


----------



## teddy (Feb 20, 2015)

Why is jade's skin so light in that pic doe?


----------



## VoodooKnight (Feb 20, 2015)

khris said:


> Weird lol. Soul Calibur put their guest characters on the cover



Akira is on the cover for the regular and Ultimate, but Last Round is just Kasumi and her clone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

Lighting maybe?

Here's another one from the same source. 





VoodooKnight said:


> Akira is on the cover for the regular and Ultimate, but Last Round is just Kasumi and her clone.



Is he? 

mfw I didn't even notice 

DumbasFuck purchase


----------



## teddy (Feb 20, 2015)

Like dat ambigiously brown tone of hers. 

thinking mileena will still be pretty fan-servicey too since i always thought the whole point of her attire was overcompensation for her facial features


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2015)

ted. said:


> I don't mind kitana's design tbh
> 
> 
> 
> still hot but looks a bit more like an assassin...then again considering she had kahn for a step dad who also dressed like a stripper...



I think her new design is awesome. Her 3D model, not so much.

There's really nothing realistic about the female ninja's design. That was mostly PR stuff for the equality whiners and shit.


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2015)

Post to subscribe


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 20, 2015)

Does that even work Gino?

@khris Kid Icarus uprising should get ported to the Wii U so you can play it with ergonomics you can grip lol. (Still I dont think Wii remote + nunchuk can actually accommodate the speed of turning in that game. Stylus controls all the way baby lmao)


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2015)

I would think so


Everybody's seems to be shitting on the order.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2015)

Razr should stop lying


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2015)

only $4,500 away from goal


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2015)

They might actually make it.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2015)

Its really not doing all that well, is it? 

I mean, I don't give a rats ass about a new Clock Tower-type game (or survival horror for that matter. The genre is really languishing), but there are some major people working on this thing. 

With 42 hours left, most Kickstarters with such a team would be reaching for their final stretch goals.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2015)

I only play a select-few Survival Horrors; mainly cuz imma a pussy, and only a game that's worth it will make me wanna mess myself up for it. And there's also Resident Ev-

But with the all the people bitchin about the lack of survival horrors, you'd think this would already have enough money to be released on Xbone/PS4 right about now. 

It's a general problem with niche-genres tho, it's just a vocal minority screaming for shit. 

EDIT: only 1,500 to go


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2015)

Fucking sweet, we reached the goal. I was worried for a second there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice. I was ready to play this on my shit PC with minimum requirements, but they revealed their console stretch goals too.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 21, 2015)

Bought AVP classic on GOG yesterday. Going to try it out soon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2015)

We need more silent hill esque games


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 21, 2015)

Why yes, yes we do.

We won't really get them, though.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 21, 2015)

and yeah, square eunuchs did their homework with Nosgoth setting


----------



## zenieth (Feb 21, 2015)

We need more good silent hill esque games. We're not actually starved for psyche focused horror tales, we're starved for good ones

The series proper only has like 3~4, depending on how you feel with homecoming, decent ones to its actual name,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2015)

Forgot that Miyamoto said that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

*NIGHTCRY!* 

So exciting.

I'm debating if i want to pirate Revelations 2 until I can get it on my birthday.  If I can. Guh, still want that and Life is Strange.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 22, 2015)

How fucking poor are you?


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

You act like I don't mention it all the time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2015)

We get the hint krobro. But I'll get you The Order 1886 instead.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

khris said:


> We get the hint krobro. But I'll get you The Order 1886 instead.



But... I want a _game_, not a movie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2015)

H-have you played it? How can you say it's not a game?


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

When a developer like Adrian Chmielarz, a man who made one of the most walking-simulator walking simulator to have been made ever, says your game is not a game, it's pretty bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2015)

It's one of the most flaccid video games yet. Even Sonic Boom had some sort of entertainment value in it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

Ouch.

That's a pretty sick burn.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 22, 2015)

In a way infamy is better than mediocrity.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 22, 2015)

khris said:


> It's one of the most flaccid video games yet. Even Sonic Boom had some sort of entertainment value in it.



To be fair, I'll take uh..."a movie" over Sonic Boom any day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2015)

To be even fairer, I've read the story; and it's not even that good to begin with.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 22, 2015)

I wipe my ass with Sonic Boom though. 

People just want to hate on The Order cause it's the cool new thing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2015)

Who gives a shit about Sonic Boom? Why even talk about it? It has nothing to do with how terrible The Order is. And people have been shit talking the game ever since it was announced, with good reason. The redflags were all over the place from the teasers to the hilariously stupid developer interviews.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]avCB6HOjsG4[/YOUTUBE]

Damn, now I wanna play BoI. 



> People just want to hate on The Order cause it's the cool new thing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2015)

Of all the reasons I'd pick to play BoI, story would be dead last but hey, whatever works. It's my personal GOTY of last year.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 22, 2015)

Considering khris brought it up....

The Order is not a good game but people are treating it like its the biggest piece of crap in recent gaming. 

Again khris bringing up Sonic Boom to make a point...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, I'd say it's pretty close to being that, actually. At least when it comes to the AAA industry.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 22, 2015)

So far I would give that to Sonic Boom and Assassin's Creed Unity.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Of all the reasons I'd pick to play BoI, story would be dead last but hey, whatever works. It's my personal GOTY of last year.



Now that I know why I am crying on living poop, I have more incentive. 



Kaitou said:


> Considering khris brought it up....
> 
> The Order is not a good game but people are treating it like its the biggest piece of crap in recent gaming.
> 
> Again khris bringing up Sonic Boom to make a point...



Sonic Boom and Unity were broken, the Order is flawed. They're all shite, my point is that the order is sooo stale. And it *is *one of the biggest pieces of turds in recent gaming, it's just shiny, a big shiny turd that's also small in another way.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

At least Assassin's Creed: Unity had gameplay, as glitchy as it was, and they made _some_ attempt at a story.

Same can't be said for The Order.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

The Order is more akin to Duke Nukem Forever than something like Sonic Boom or Unity.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 22, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> I wipe my ass with Sonic Boom though.
> 
> People just want to hate on The Order cause it's the cool new thing.



Yeah, because no one has offered any substantial grievances or legitimate complaints.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> So far I would give that to Sonic Boom and Assassin's Creed Unity.



All 3 of them are good contenders. But even SB and Unity tried to be games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2015)

Playing Final Fantasy Origins; you need money to save?


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 22, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, because no one has offered any substantial grievances or legitimate complaints.



If you read my other post I said it wasn't a good game either. 

But this is the internet, there's always a lot of bullshit complaints. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> All 3 of them are good contenders. But even SB and Unity tried to be games.



Fair enough.

Going to drop it before it seems that I'm _for_ the game.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey, man, the internet hate machine is fun!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2015)

We get it Kaitou, you're not the first person to like a shitty movie.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 22, 2015)

zenieth said:


> In a way infamy is better than mediocrity.



Infamy due to mediocritiy is rare, but that is The Order 1886 to a T.


And I dont know if you've seen Sonic Boom but that game doesnt even look like it came out the prototype phase lol


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2015)

Honestly gaming is going to continue to get worse until this shit crashes and burns there is absolutely no reason to be defending the order but yet the excuses I've seen have been nothing short of pathetic.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 22, 2015)

The chances of it crashing are slim. A poor game like The order isn't indicative o anything substantial.

You need a lot more for an industry crash, and a new ip that was already receiving middling reception before it even was released for review.

The order isn't changing anything. It's literal flavor of the month until something new shit comes along.

You need an ET to crash the games industry. The Order isn't that, The Order would be lucky to even be called Tekken 4.

Especially not in this world where Computer gaming is getting bigger. Mobile can fund Superbowl ads and Ps4 is outselling the Wii of all fucking things, without the family marketing push.


A crash may come, but it's a long fucking ways away


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2015)

Who knows........


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2015)

The only thing that *might* crash, which is still extremely unlikely, is the AAA industry. But the gaming industry as a whole became too big and spread out to actually stop in any significant way. Digital assured that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2015)

zenieth said:


> The chances of it crashing are slim. A poor game like The order isn't indicative o anything substantial.
> 
> You need a lot more for an industry crash, and a new ip that was already receiving middling reception before it even was released for review.
> 
> ...



There were many other factors in the whole ET thing. It's not that games aren't as bad as ET, that's just the mindset because it's linked to the crash. But back then, the industry didn't have the same kind of financial success that it has currently. There are games that flop but there are some that are still hugely successful, consoles are still selling. Gaming is an established medium that is still hugely popular.

With the ET crash though, it was a tentative, uncertain thing. These days, companies take risks for themselves, for their livelihood, for their reputation... but back then, any risk could blow things. I mean, production costs for the game were $125 million. _That was in the early 80s_. Destiny cost $200 million for development costs, comparatively. Nevermind back then, it was made by Atari and there weren't many alternatives for video games in that age, especially since they were the hardware provider. They ultimately lost over $500 million dollars with the game initially just from unsold games (another factor - not just that it was a bad game, they massively over-produced).

The closest thing we'd get is a company like Nintendo, Microsoft, or Sony collapsing, but we would still have the other two and PC gaming to back it up. Video game developers and publishers would still have other avenues to pursue, other avenues that would still prove lucrative.

The situations between how we are now and what it was like in the 80s are _completely_ different, nowhere near the same.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2015)

Why would anyone want a crash anyways? If anything I'd want a 4th or 5th horse in the console race.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't want a crash, and I don't foresee one. Still plenty of wonderful games I like.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh I know about the history behind the crash, Krory. I just used ET cause you gotta have parallels, bruh.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2015)

Just saying it's not even really a parallel since it wasn't just the game - it was the state of the industry in that era to begin with.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2015)

And maybe you bitches should go see what you think of my new banner suggestion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2015)

What needs to crash is shit like this.


----------



## Gino (Feb 23, 2015)

Pc and Nintendo is keeping me sane.........


----------



## teddy (Feb 23, 2015)

khris said:


> What needs to crash is shit like this.



Got boon scratching his head over this, i noticed


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2015)

[youtube]RUJstqS6mdE[/youtube]

Nothing any gamer with a brain wouldn't surmise, but an entertaining watch nonetheless.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bN7HwemK2yg[/YOUTUBE]

Thank God for Jim.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2015)

I can't believe people paid him tens of thousands of dollars to make that video.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2015)

>crash of the 80s
>possible today

Nope.

The market was severely unregulated and unorganized, leading to a bloated over-saturation of unplayable garbage that was, for all intents and purposes, an incredibly expensive electric toy.  There was no control like there was now.  The reason it crashed is because there was no way for good games and good companies to sway the opinion of a public that was tired of being ripped off by people making terrible ripoffs in order to make that quick buck before the people realized they'd be had.

The only reason Nintendo managed to reverse the image of games in the 80s long after the US market had soured to the bullshit with the Atari and its ilk was because they marketed it like as a toy--they changed the shape for the US market to resemble a VCR, and gave it peripherals like the Light Gun, Mouse Pad and ROB.

The crash of the game industry now is about as likely as the crash of hollywood.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2015)

mfw Nintendo saved gaming by a gimmick gun accessory


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The crash of the game industry now is about as likely as the crash of hollywood.



So very likely?


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So very likely?



sideeyeingchloe.jpg


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2015)

Just got done playing The Swapper. Great little puzzle platformer, if you have a system it works on (which is pretty much any non-toaster PC), give it a try. Gives you a great feeling when you finally figure out how to solve a puzzle.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2015)

That's how you deal with bullies 

EDIT: I just realized it, but isn't he kinda suggesting that that's normal attitude towards reviewers?


----------



## Gino (Feb 23, 2015)

Nah fuck jim......


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2015)

So I expect to wake up to having been gifted Revelations 2 by one you fine folks.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm very out of the loop with this Order beezwax but I'm saddened that Ready at Dawn and Sony's Santa Monica studio are involved.

They are good teams capable of putting out great games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2015)

Chains of Olympus was one my favorite PSP games. Damn shame they shat the bed like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2015)

Fucking Bison teased on a Tuesday bitches


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WBInc6kp5iI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2015)

Meh.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2015)

So tired of Telltale games just following any major game or movie release.

Budget titles don't excuse and Ubisoft schedule.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2015)

At this rate Telltale is going to commit suicide by spreading too thin


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2015)

The Lionsgate deal is for their new IP.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2015)

Telltales needs to worry about fixing their games first.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 24, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So tired of Telltale games just following any major game or movie release.
> 
> Budget titles don't excuse and Ubisoft schedule.



As far as movie license games go we can do much worse than Telltale's projects. We should be happy.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2015)

Would be even happier if they weren't buggy messes.

Yeah, I'm still jaded over TWD ep 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2015)

krory said:


> The Lionsgate deal is for their new IP.



That'd be better. The last thing I want from Telltale is more faux-real TV/film adaptations. Stick to cartoons, comics and games.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2015)

I dunno, I'd like to see a Law & Order done not hilariously bad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2015)

Played some Killer Instinct today with a friend on his Xboner and I gotta say, it's pretty awesome. It has the best music I've ever heard in a fighting game and it's oddly dynamic, it reacts to the way the fight evolves and it brings a hype factor that's pretty novel. And Spinal looks and plays in such an awesome way, he was the only character I played. Well, him and fulgore.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 24, 2015)

So after my lovely trounce through the universe of New Vegas where I fell through bridges, met magically disappearing companions and was forced to restart the game constantly (and if you know how New Vegas loads, you know this is a 5+ minute affair to boot the game back up) because of its jerky spasms.... I now know what I want for Christmas. 

All I want for Christmas is the next bloated Bethesda game, Elder Scrolls or Fallout, to actually fucking work on the next-gen consoles.

I don't want it to break, I want it to work.




Deathbringerpt said:


> Played some Killer Instinct today with a friend on his Xboner and I gotta say, it's pretty awesome. It has the best music I've ever heard in a fighting game and it's oddly dynamic, it reacts to the way the fight evolves and it brings a hype factor that's pretty novel. And Spinal looks and plays in such an awesome way, he was the only character I played. Well, him and fulgore.



I know its the way of the future, but I'm not at all cool with having to buy my fighting games in seasons like I was buying Breaking Bad box sets.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2015)

I want to like Evolve so much but I can't deal.

I don't know if it's just my luck but I'm always placed with shitters and I either win as the monster or lose as the hunters; they all run around like fucking idiots and get killed, or don't do what they're supposed to do (Medic just using Sniper, Buffer not using shield, Assault just hangin' back with his peashooter, etc) and I'm tired of it.

This is completely irrelevant to the awful pricing, DLC and progression and pacing the game has--and the balance issues.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2015)

Joe summed it up once.

If you got a good team and a good enemy, Evolve is magical

Every other time, it's a slog of hell.

Basically it's a game where you need 4 friends to play.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2015)

Basically.

On the upside my brother finally got Reaper of Souls on his PS4 so I can have somebody to grind gear with when my wife doesn't want to play.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 25, 2015)

Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]bN7HwemK2yg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Thank God for Jim.



I like this review 

@Death Yeah Killer instinct is pretty rad.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 25, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Basically.
> 
> On the upside my brother finally got Reaper of Souls on his PS4 so I can have somebody to grind gear with when my wife doesn't want to play.



Your wife games as much as you?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

boskov livin the dream, though thinking about it; I wouldn't want someone hogging my controller.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 25, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Your wife games as much as you?



Not _as _much but a lot.



khris said:


> boskov livin the dream, though thinking about it; I wouldn't want someone hogging my controller.



Why do you think we have so many couch co op games?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

if only side scrolling beat em ups would make a comeback.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 25, 2015)

DQ Heroes is West Bound


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

I gotta finish my retro RPG run


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2wXthc1wA0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

Not even my life time gaming expenses could ever amount to that much.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 25, 2015)

yo Khris.

You know. In transistor. it goes Boss 3>Boss 2> Boss 1 on first playthrough

but when you do NG+ and know the full story

Boss 1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Boss 3>Boss 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

I noticed. Sybil is my favorite boss in the game. Her theme is also tight. 

[YOUTUBE]nMyoI-Za6z8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Feb 25, 2015)

Have you heard In Circles Combo version where they fuse the distorted one with the melodic one?

It's orgasmic, especially with headphones.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tLHOk9YkIPU[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yandere boss is best boss. And sybil's skill is pretty much one of the best in any form. Luna Loyalty 2 OP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I mainly use Help with Spark, so I get two dogs running around 

Also, Luna's pretty cute in the Sandbox


----------



## zenieth (Feb 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah help(spark()) wrecks shit good. Royce don't know real pain until he felt sybil mauling his ass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought for sure The Transistor would be the final boss. In a way it is, but I thought The Transistor would betray Red. Ending is still kinda tragic tho.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]tLHOk9YkIPU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy shit.



Well jesus christ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2015)

Video game music is so underrated. I even workout to OSTs and BGMs. Many themes are just as good if not better listened to without playing the actual game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Bka9tZlcWlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2015)

And this is why I am waiting for the retail version


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm watching a GDC lecture from 2001 and wondering why I haven't done this sooner. I've looked at some GDC stuff before but not nearly enough.



I don't agree with all of what he says but he makes a lot of great points.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 26, 2015)

IF YOU WANT SOME *A*eon of *S*trife *S*tyled *F*ortress *A*ssault *G*ame *G*oing *O*n *T*wo *S*ides?

HERES YOU A.S.S.F.A.G.G.O.T.S!

40k ASSFAGGOTS! WITH 210 HERETICAL DOLLAR SKINS
[YOUTUBE]KvdpEwovrsg[/YOUTUBE]
here

NAMCO BANDAI ASSFAGGOTS WITH DUO, HEERO AND ASUKA SHIKINAMI DLC, and TENTACLE RAPE HEROES
[YOUTUBE]ZuD6URImaYM[/YOUTUBE]
Netflix  Cracks Down on VPN and Proxy "Pirates", blocks subscribers who access  its service by bypassing geolocation restrictions. The changes, which  may also affect legitimate users, have been requested by the movie  studios who want full control over what people can see in their  respective countries

whats next? SRWZ for PC?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2015)

So I'm hoping and praying that all of the New Vegas DLC is just as hilarious and well-thought out as Old World Blues. Holy shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2015)

Life is Strange Episode 2 is delayed. Nobody told me that delays are the norm for Episodic games


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 27, 2015)

Furious George said:


> So I'm hoping and praying that all of the New Vegas DLC is just as hilarious and well-thought out as Old World Blues. Holy shit.



IMO owb is the best of the bunch, both in terms of content and writing/humor. LR is second best in content but the writing isn't nearly as good (though it dies bring something together (and to a close) that was present in the base game and the other dlc.


----------



## Sauce (Feb 27, 2015)

khris said:


> Life is Strange Episode 2 is delayed. Nobody told me that delays are the norm for Episodic games



Really upset about this. I hope Square Enix doesn't turn into Tale Tales with their long ass releases between episodes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2015)

khris said:


> Life is Strange Episode 2 is delayed. Nobody told me that delays are the norm for Episodic games



I told you, I told kroky


----------



## Simon (Feb 27, 2015)

Well deserved, game is amazing.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 27, 2015)

Simon said:


> Well deserved, game is amazing.



I'd love to see how many of those are western gamers.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2015)

FFXV is only 60% done, lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Really upset about this. I hope Square Enix doesn't turn into Tale Tales with their long ass releases between episodes.







Unlosing Ranger said:


> I told you, I told kroky



When? Where?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm just starting up Hyrule Warriors.

Few questions:

How soon can I play as Ganandorf, and;

Who approved Cia's tits.  Jesus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2015)

Mosou games always had Boobs as the guest character.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 28, 2015)

Got Transistor yesterday. Only played very little into the intro, but damn what an intro...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2015)

khris said:


> Video game music is so underrated. I even workout to OSTs and BGMs. Many themes are just as good if not better listened to without playing the actual game.



The best ones always are. I know I go out to that OST. Thats why I mainly listen to melodic stuff over ambient.
But thats the best use of ambient music I've heard(Mirrors Edge/Portal) barring the blended style of Metroid Prime


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2015)

Whats with the sexual abuse avatar sauce


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2015)

Damn.

Playing as Ganandorf in Hyrule Warriors is worth the price of admission alone.

Fuck; it's so satisfying.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2015)

GEHAWAWAWAWAW


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2015)

Im in a David Whitaker mood

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaB6bIc0djM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Twf_oa9BzTY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YjTFTUb_u4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p-lou (Feb 28, 2015)

Furious George said:


> So I'm hoping and praying that all of the New Vegas DLC is just as hilarious and well-thought out as Old World Blues. Holy shit.



it's not :/

it's all alright though.  but it's not owb.  i mean


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 28, 2015)

OWB with the entire cast being everyone from VENTURE BROS!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]J4YbtdYskDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Simon (Feb 28, 2015)

Just finished Majora's Mask 3D, wow what a game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2015)

Think of what it would have been on the wii U


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2015)

*Tommy Refenes, creator of Super Meat Boy, has seen a part of the GDC presentation already. And what he describes is genuinely exciting:

"What I really want to talk about today, I can’t until Wednesday. Basically, on Thursday I went to [REDACTED] and [REDACTED] presented [REDACTED]’s GDC presentation to me. Everything in the presentation was amazing, super forward thinking and will definitely make news headlines next week. But after the presentation I got to [REDACTED] and the only way to describe it is lifechanging. On Wednesday I will expand on this and on the things I realized. Things are about to get crazy I think.
Since Thursday my mind has been consumed by what I saw so I don’t have much to talk about this week! So I guess I’ll just give an update on progress and talk about future art direction."

"To clarify though, [REDACTED] has nothing to do with Train Game. It has everything to do with Game 3…oooohhhh"
*

Is...is it happening?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Tommy Refenes, creator of Super Meat Boy, has seen a part of the GDC presentation already. And what he describes is genuinely exciting:
> 
> "What I really want to talk about today, I can?t until Wednesday. Basically, on Thursday I went to [REDACTED] and [REDACTED] presented [REDACTED]?s GDC presentation to me. Everything in the presentation was amazing, super forward thinking and will definitely make news headlines next week. But after the presentation I got to [REDACTED] and the only way to describe it is lifechanging. On Wednesday I will expand on this and on the things I realized. Things are about to get crazy I think.
> Since Thursday my mind has been consumed by what I saw so I don?t have much to talk about this week! So I guess I?ll just give an update on progress and talk about future art direction."
> ...





> *Game 3*




Lord, don't do this to me again.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 2, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Tommy Refenes, creator of Super Meat Boy, has seen a part of the GDC presentation already. And what he describes is genuinely exciting:
> 
> "What I really want to talk about today, I can?t until Wednesday. Basically, on Thursday I went to [REDACTED] and [REDACTED] presented [REDACTED]?s GDC presentation to me. Everything in the presentation was amazing, super forward thinking and will definitely make news headlines next week. But after the presentation I got to [REDACTED] and the only way to describe it is lifechanging. On Wednesday I will expand on this and on the things I realized. Things are about to get crazy I think.
> Since Thursday my mind has been consumed by what I saw so I don?t have much to talk about this week! So I guess I?ll just give an update on progress and talk about future art direction."
> ...





come gaben


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 2, 2015)

Viewtiful Joe 3


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 2, 2015)

Game 3 as in Tommy Refenes' Game 3. If you scroll down he talks about Game 1 and Game 2. 

lol


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes, I know that ashes, it was a joke.  

Why do you always have to come into threads and dash people's hopes? What have I ever done to you man?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 2, 2015)

I just don't want you guys to get burned! 

it's better to expect nothing when it comes to Valve


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2015)

You coulda at least waited till preet comes in here all hyped. Then pull the plug.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 2, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> I just don't want you guys to get burned!
> 
> it's better to expect nothing when it comes to Valve



but love to be burned and become an angry spirit of fucking gundam vengeance
[YOUTUBE]ABX5TwQFPfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vZQDFO2KEPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2015)

"Cinematic" might be today's boogeyman but there are still some developers that still use that term correctly in order to convey the type of game they want to make.

You can have a cake and eat it too. Plenty of cinematic games out there that have great gameplay and performance, especially the third person genre. And no, I'm not talking about The Last of Us and even that one managed to get decent resolution and fps when they remastered it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> I just don't want you guys to get burned!
> 
> it's better to expect nothing when it comes to Valve



B-b-b-b-but the presentation is going to be on third day of the third month of the year...at 3pm.

We just gotta believe.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2015)

Depends on what you mean by cinematic.

Filmic is getting your game to look like its a motion picture film. Cinematic is a buzzword that usually replaces "spectacle" or in the sense of uncharted, movie like pacing with set pieces that you can play in. FF7 is like this too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2015)

Have any of you tried Vive yet? 

You should try it.

The conference takes place on March 3rd at 3 pm. 

... Yeah its happening.

On your phone that is.

Fucking Valve.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> B-b-b-b-but the presentation is going to be on third day of the third month of the year...at 3pm.
> 
> We just gotta believe.





St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Have any of you tried Vive yet?
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> ...



There won't be any Valve conference. 



This is Valve's schedule for this GDC, :



> Monday
> 
> Nothing Valve related.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vn-9ONpZQqU[/YOUTUBE]

Die Soldier-Man Die


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2015)

Half-Life 3 at E3 to show off Source 2.  Believe it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes Preet. Believe it.


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2015)

There's no way Valve can not announce HL3 this year after this video came out:

[youtube]i2NKOjYOuGQ[/youtube]


----------



## teddy (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope nope nope nope...


won't even attempt to get my hopes up


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]sG5oUKqbIVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, I'll give you guys this...

Half-Life 3 has a better chance of being announced than The Last Guardian being released.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2015)

Just kill this shit already


----------



## teddy (Mar 4, 2015)

>sees "paris hilton" in the url


noooooooooooooope


----------



## zenieth (Mar 4, 2015)

krory said:


> Well, I'll give you guys this...
> 
> Half-Life 3 has a better chance of being announced than The Last Guardian being released.



You know this isn't true.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2015)

I dunno... isn't it?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 4, 2015)

Let me ask you this.

Is 0 greater than 0?


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Let me ask you this.
> 
> Is 0 greater than 0?



Yes. It is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2015)

Dream said:


> There's no way Valve can not announce HL3 this year after this video came out:
> 
> [youtube]i2NKOjYOuGQ[/youtube]



Sadder than the Dead Island reveal trailer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LL9duDPbaP4[/YOUTUBE]

The New Order was one of the best FPS in a good long while so this shit is more than welcome. Awesome advertising too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2015)

^^^ yet to play new order, but I hear good stuff. 

Half life 3, Last Guardian, and KHIII. This shit is all too whimsical at this point. It'll be even  more devastating when those games end up like Nukem Forever. I especially think the LG will seriously shit the bed when it does end up being released in 2023 for the PS5.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 4, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Let me ask you this.
> 
> Is 0 greater than 0?



FOLLOWING THE LOGIC OF A GUY FROMA CERTAIN PODCAST

6 IS BIGGER THAN 7!

6>7


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2015)

> *Geoff Keighley        ✔ @geoffkeighley
> Follow
> Yes one of the Steam VR experiences is a short new demo set in Aperture Science. It's incredible.*





Portal 3 and Half-Life 3 kinda?

Its happening its happening its happening its kinda happening.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 4, 2015)

It's not happening

But I'm glad that you think it's happening


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2015)

^Your mom has a penis, but you're probably right. 

Anyway, Valve is dominating GDC in spite of its insistence not to make games anymore. 



Will be the proud owner of a Steam Machine come November. 

I'll probably pass on the VR headset though. Its getting incredible feedback, but I'm just not ready for that jelly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2015)

As a lifelong controller user and this product is supposed to cater to me, this doesn't look very comfortable at all. But then again I did use the DC controller before I so don't know.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow

That looks awful


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2015)

wtf at these prices


----------



## Gino (Mar 5, 2015)

Controller still looks like ass.



khris said:


> wtf at these prices



​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2015)

As a console gamer I find it less intimidating building a PC then buy any of those machines


----------



## Gino (Mar 5, 2015)

Built my pc back in 2012 haven't looked back still strong as fuck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2015)

The falcon one


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2015)

khris said:


> As a console gamer I find it less intimidating building a PC then buy any of those machines



Yeah, at least when you're building, you can mix and match (within reason). Looking at the specks, these consoles cost roughly the same as if you built one, but unfortunately you're being locked into a price range. Doesn't help that it doesn't look like you can upgrade the lower ones.

Seriously, dat falcon one. wahdafawk?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 5, 2015)

[youtube]ZKK74Wh-J10[/youtube]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 5, 2015)

khris said:


> wtf at these prices





khris said:


> As a console gamer I find it less intimidating building a PC then buy any of those machines





Shirker said:


> Yeah, at least when you're building, you can mix and match (within reason). Looking at the specks, these consoles cost roughly the same as if you built one, but unfortunately you're being locked into a price range. Doesn't help that it doesn't look like you can upgrade the lower ones.
> 
> Seriously, dat falcon one. wahdafawk?



Yeah the prices came as a huge surprise to me. If they're trying to attract people who are too lazy/non-human to build a PC themselves they are going about it the wrong way so far.... 

As a console only gamer since forever, I'd be too afraid to buy the $50 one since I'd assume its gimped and would be put off by spending over $500 since I'm not used to fixed costs that are that high. 

*To the PC gamers here, how much do you spend to run games on your PC?*

They absolutely NEED to have a Steam Machine in the $199-399 price range at launch if they expect this thing to pull the public eye. 

As it is, looks like Syber and Alienware will be making the most money come November.



αshɘs said:


> [youtube]ZKK74Wh-J10[/youtube]



Fucking amazing. 

Whenever HL3 does come out I have no worries of it disappointing on the visual front. If this demo was any indication, it will be the best-looking game on the market easily.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 5, 2015)

khris said:


> wtf at these prices



>fifteen different fucking models
>those prices

So, just buy a fucking PC?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 5, 2015)

> *To the PC gamers here, how much do you spend to run games on your PC?*



Boskov. Answer.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 5, 2015)

I haven't been masterrace since my teenage years.

But unless you're trying to compete in some kind of masturbatory overclock benchmark test with Crysis, you shouldn't be spending more than 500 bones if you're building it yourself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2015)

Bought a gaming rig a almost a year back which set me back some 1000 euros. Shit's a spaceship. Main reason why I'm too poor to buy most next gen consoles these days.

But as someone who's already master race, this doesn't interest me at all. A friend of mine who travels a lot is thinking of getting some of the better ones since he hasn't used his own rig in long while so a travel friendly console format for his pc is actually practical for him.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2015)

Cost is dependant.

Making a rig that'll outpace the current gen'll cost about $500 and be good for you for about half the length of a console generation (Note this means keeping up with high settings on pc games, not that it'll be obsolete by then.)

The biggest issue with such situations is that building a pc to spec is a hassle, a hella hassle so you either need to put a lot of time and effort into finding what you need, and trust me it's not a one week and you're good to go process, or you opt to buy a rig premade, which is good, but truth is you could have made something similar for much less.


I Master Race and Console. There's benefits to both, though I find myself putting far more hours into gaming console than PC, cause I usually use my PC for a fuck lot more than gaming,


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2015)

Also, the graphics on that VR demo are delicious. Whatever valve is making in-house is going to look fucking amazing.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2015)

3d TF2 hats


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2015)

Also just looked at the steam boxes.

I see they're going the tried and true 'modem/router voodoo magic' design route.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 5, 2015)

[youtube]0Hth4u65zfc[/youtube]

basically what's missing now is Valve to properly unveil the engine, demo it, show features, tool set, talk about the "cost" (it's free, but doesn't hurt to reiterate)...basically pitch it to devs and the community

they updated their  page just now, but the engine is the only thing out of the previously announced things that's still an enigma. Sure, Dota 2 Workshop Tools have been running on it since last year, but not everyone follows that and it won't be the flagship title for the engine anyway.

what's hilarious btw, the press were so into the Vive demos, that neither of them noticed that the Portaldemo is on a new engine. Some of them said it looked great, Leadbetter from DF called it almost Pixar-esque CG even, but no one asked if that's a new engine lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 5, 2015)

I want it fucking bad


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2015)

Transistor's music tho.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuWkvyeAu0E[/YOUTUBE]



Furious George said:


> Transistor's music tho.




Supergiant's literally ear sex


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2015)

^

The ending was so fucking stupid, I actually chuckled.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2015)

That's why it's so great.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2015)

Mindflayers are such bullshit


----------



## Simon (Mar 6, 2015)

I feel like i'm the only one who thought Transistor was boring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2015)

It's way too short to be boring.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2015)

khris said:


> It's way too short to be boring.



Hey now The Order proves that theory wrong


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 6, 2015)

The order has to be rushed through to be enjoyable so kinda?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hey now The Order proves that theory wrong



The Order is a shitstain with zero replay value. Length is the least of its problems. I keep saying that, but nobody seems to listen.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2015)

The order is actually longer than it needed to be, for what it was.

You could actually shave off 2 hours and it'd be a markedly better game.

Also even more of a prologue than it actually is, but hey, it's not new to charge that much for prologues.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2015)

I think Titanfall and Evolve did more damage to the state of things concerning triple a titles tho. They were pretty much paid betas for the obvious sequels that will also have lengthily campaigns and a ton of modes.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2015)

Difference is you're going to need to pay for the modes in the latter, unless you preorder it and th seasonpass

at walmart

and amazon

and target

and gamestop

and bestbuy

and also get the Collector's edition

and wait for the non season pass dlc


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2015)

Physical release of child of light... on Vita?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2015)

Vita of all systems


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2015)

Ubisoft works in weird and undefinable ways


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2015)

Coulda released a Valiant Hearts + CoL retail bundle on home consoles instead


----------



## Furious George (Mar 7, 2015)

Playing through all the New Vegas DLC one by one.

Like some of you warned me, the rest aren't as good as Old World Blues but still good shit in their own right.

Lonesome Road was solid from start-to finish. Probably the best designed setting I've seen thus far.

Playing through Dead Money now. Like the plot and characters alot so far.  Hope the Sierra Madre Casino makes for a more interesting place than the Villa.

still haven't played Honest Hearts.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 8, 2015)

HH gives you the 2nd-best non-power armor in the game. 

1st place best non-pa is found in LR.

And this was amusing:


----------



## Simon (Mar 8, 2015)

Is Final Fantasy Type-0 any good? I have really want to play that FFXV demo as well.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2015)

Simon said:


> Is Final Fantasy Type-0 any good? I have really want to play that FFXV demo as well.



I don't think it is, but many people disagree 

I think the character designs are boring (everyone wears the same school outfit) and the environments are bland and cramped.

Not sure how the HD version will fix that, but frankly point number one is bad enough for me.


----------



## Gino (Mar 8, 2015)

Still have the translated version just sitting on the psp.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2015)

Man, I just want a Zelda game where you play as Ganandorf.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Playing through all the New Vegas DLC one by one.
> 
> Like some of you warned me, the rest aren't as good as Old World Blues but still good shit in their own right.
> 
> ...



OWB > Dead Money > Honest Hearts > Lonesome Road

OWB was amazing, no other way to describe it.

I hated Dead  Money at first, but the when I replayed it, I was able to get more enjoyment out of it.

Honest Hearts is good because its a big chunk of land that isn't New Vegas and is fun to explore.

Lone some road was seriously disappointing, all the other DLC's hyped the fuck out of it and it was a huge let down. Its not all bad, the enemy's are fun to fight and there is some cool stuff to find, but its not something I look forward to when I make a new character.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 8, 2015)

Playing as a Razielim in Nosgoth is funny as hell


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey naruto have you played Pandora's Tower?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Good one nardo 

Aren't Vanillaware working on anything yet? Been two fucking years


----------



## Furious George (Mar 9, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> OWB > Dead Money > Honest Hearts > Lonesome Road
> 
> OWB was amazing, no other way to describe it.
> 
> ...



I'd say Lonesome Road and Dead Money were about equal. DM had the characters and the story, while LR had the better fight set pieces and setting.

And you say LR was a let down but you don't really explain in what way. I got pretty much what I expected. 

If I had to complain I could say Ulysses was written more than a bit over-dramatic... but even with that, his voice acting was so convincing that it still worked for me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]W8A7rDu405g[/YOUTUBE]

I personally expected a more traditional, old school FPS game from 3D Realms but I doubt any of the original team is still around and this actually looks like a dumb fun game with lots of variety.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks really sexy. 

It says its coming to consoles but not which ones...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2015)

The Ouya of course.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 9, 2015)

Can't wait to play it on PC. Really looks dope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

I saw this in my twitter feed and all my shits flipped.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2015)

^

Konami killed it, Khris. Make like Elsa and let it go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

This reminds me of a video I saw the other day.

[YOUTUBE]lpHp7SJgk9k[/YOUTUBE]

Not totally related, but I would love it if Japan gets into the budget title stuff. They're slowly getting into it, but I would like it if we get yearly stuff from the big three. It's also a cheaper way to test things.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2015)

The street fighter one is Nice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

My shit-tier PC can't run Ori and Cities: Skylines


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZJb7C2OE9xM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

That was mean Linkdarkside


----------



## Simon (Mar 10, 2015)

Just tried Star Citizen dogfighting, game is extremely pretty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

Someone lend me a non-shit PC


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZJb7C2OE9xM[/YOUTUBE]



The reception of this game really shows how abysmal SC5 was


----------



## Simon (Mar 10, 2015)

Really sick of the survival genre, but I must say Subnautica is really cool, but at the same time it freaks me the fuck out. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

Zaru said:


> The reception of this game really shows how abysmal SC5 was



[YOUTUBE]0FsrzqJNQF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2015)

Just lost 5 hours to Cities.

Traffic congestion


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PZDtDl1Zh1c[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking Elephants be crazy, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2015)

>Gamefreak
>SEGA
>Not for Ninty stuff

Weird ass combination.

Still, looks fun


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 11, 2015)

....

So sega's funding one of Gamefreak's donkey kong rip off's with fucking elephants?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2015)

This aint fair


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2015)

played shadowfall.

Never has a final level made me wish they had gone back and redone an entire game to be just like it as much as that one had.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 13, 2015)

Things that I didn't know i wanted

things that I really want right now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

Like when Kamiya said he wanted to do a Star Fox game? PG staff aren't funny teasing us like that.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 13, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Things that I didn't know i wanted
> 
> things that I really want right now



And this is exactly why most sensible devs are very, very vague or tight-lipped about what they're working on. 

Even though this is clearly far from a confirmation on anything, you just know that people are going to expect this to be a real thing and get mad 5 years down the line when we still don't have it.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 13, 2015)

I shouldn't be hyped, but I am hyped

It'll probably never happen

but it is the game we need



not the game we deserve


----------



## Gino (Mar 13, 2015)

Nah I'm good fuck that hoe.


**


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2015)

Hashimoto is a Marvelfag. Who knew.

Spider Gwen is meh. I'd rather have another Spiderman 2099/time travel game with some actual good gameplay and shit. Those 2 games had some really cool potential.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

Marvel needs a top game regardless of PG or otherwise working on it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2015)

Marvel's not the sharpest tool in the shed in that department considering they completely axed the support for MvC3 and started making their own fighting games. On mobile.

And MvC3 is still top shit in competitions and whatever.


----------



## teddy (Mar 13, 2015)

Why did they cut ties again? i didn't follow up with that too much but just noticed everything was on sale and now people who don't have it are shit out of luck if they wanted the complete roster

________________

and that planescape banner

the memories


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 13, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hashimoto is a Marvelfag. Who knew.
> 
> Spider Gwen is meh. I'd rather have another Spiderman 2099/time travel game with some actual good gameplay and shit. Those 2 games had some really cool potential.



fuck no 2099 is so bland in every showing I've seen of him


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

ted. said:


> Why did they cut ties again? i didn't follow up with that too much but just noticed everything was on sale and now people who don't have it are shit out of luck if they wanted the complete roster
> 
> ________________
> 
> ...



I am not entirely sure, but something about a license deal. Mahvel got greedy and forgot that MvC were their best marketing medium. Really tho, I only became a Marvel fan cuz of MvC1+2. 

But this aint about Crapcom, even the Activision stuff is average at best. I envy DC fans for having something like the Arkham series 

but you know, mobile


----------



## Simon (Mar 13, 2015)

Bought a new television just for Bloodborne, two more weeks!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

Fetch should have been the main character in the main Infamous SS. 

Much more interesting and likable.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 14, 2015)

Too bad the game is still worse than infamous 2


----------



## Furious George (Mar 14, 2015)

I have Infamous SS lying around somewhere collecting an impressive amount of dust. Gotta get on that. 

In other news, the final boss in Wolfenstein TNO is a cheap piece of shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll buy TNW along with TOB. Gonna be a good playthrough


----------



## Furious George (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm playing it now because TOB just came out. Plus I've heard some really good things about TNO.... most of which I can confirm are true. 

This is a game where Nazi robot dogs try to eat you and its plot still manages to leave more of an impact than any CoD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

TOB doesn't come out till May George


----------



## Furious George (Mar 14, 2015)

*does research* 

Its all a matter of opinion, really, IMO it came out March 5 2015 and IYO it comes out in two months.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

Furious George said:


> *does research*
> 
> Its all a matter of opinion, really, IMO it came out March 5 2015 and IYO it comes out in two months.



As long as you sleep well at night George


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Naruto (Mar 14, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


>



Holy shit, that is good news!


----------



## Gino (Mar 14, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


>


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 15, 2015)

Except, do you guys have a Jailbreak PS3s? 

I know Seraphiel does from what he said in that one KH thread.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> I'm playing it now because TOB just came out. Plus I've heard some really good things about TNO.... most of which I can confirm are true.
> 
> This is a game where Nazi robot dogs try to eat you and its plot still manages to leave more of an impact than any CoD.



I liked fighting Deathshead's mech. The game is kinda lacking in bosses and I'm glad he was the best one. Bosses need to be more action based and less puzzly, though, so the first phase didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Except, do you guys have a Jailbreak PS3s?



Yes 

Do you what you want 'cause a pirate is free.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 15, 2015)

I need to get my hands on one soon.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I liked fighting Deathshead's mech. The game is kinda lacking in bosses and I'm glad he was the best one. Bosses need to be more action based and less puzzly, though, so the first phase didn't do anything for me.




On one hand I'm having fun with Deathshead's second phase, and on the other hand I'm getting a little tight. I'm throwing everything at this cum guzzler and he just won't go down (playing on Hard. Not the hardest difficult, but just below it).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

A bit early, but who cares.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 15, 2015)

Surprisingly, I'm most excited to see what Bethesda has to offer. All this Fallout and Wolfenstein (just beat that bastard Deathshead, Brooklyn stand up) has left me horny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

Zelda U, New Fire Emblem, Doom, and Scalebound are games I am looking forward to. 

A bit worried about Starfox. And as a new Star Wars fan I am sure EA will fuck up with Battlefront.


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2015)

Zelda U, Elder Scrolls, and Half-Life 3 are what I'm most excited for.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Half-Life 3.



Don't do that, man.


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2015)

khris, why would it not be announced at E3???

Furious George, do what?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 15, 2015)

Don't set yourself up for disappointment like that.


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm used to disappointment when it comes to that game.  Won't affect me much tbh.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 15, 2015)

Shenmue 3 and The Last Guardian. 







:ho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> khris, why would it not be announced at E3???
> 
> Furious George, do what?



I actually haven't thought that statement through. My bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

First George, now shirker. Splatoon will be released before E3 

You plebs need to buy a calendar


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2015)

Probably. The days have been running together for me ever since I graduated highschool. Didn't even know Patty's Day was upon us until Friday... even my sister had to keep reminding me that my birthday was this week.... 

My internal calender has been categorized as "Days I work" and "Days I don't work" with very little else mattering.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Probably. The days have been running together for me ever since I graduated highschool. Didn't even know Patty's Day was upon us until Friday... even my sister had to keep reminding me that my birthday was this week....
> 
> My internal calender has been categorized as "Days I work" and "Days I don't work" with very little else mattering.



>no internal gaming calender 

And you call yourselves gamers SMH


----------



## Gino (Mar 16, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Except, do you guys have a Jailbreak PS3s?
> 
> I know Seraphiel does from what he said in that one KH thread.



 of course


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2015)

khris said:


> >no internal gaming calender
> 
> And you call yourselves gamers SMH



Khrsplzno


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2015)

You've nothing to be ashamed of Shirk. 

Some of us have lives. Khris.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> You've nothing to be ashamed of Shirk.
> 
> Some of us have lives. Khris.



A simple google search shouldn't take more than 5 seconds


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2015)

And a simple google search could probably tell me what material they use to make their roofs in the tribes of Zimbabwe. That doesn't mean you should just expect people to know it. Ain't nobody got time for that. 

Also, my mistake was getting mixed up between March 5 and May 5. Beat it, grasshopper.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

Are you a roof material enthusiast? If not then I shouldn't expect you to even care. But you've been gaming for how many years now? You should at least realize that a game hasn't come out yet :ho 

What's funny is that TOB was announced on March 4th. You know. A day after you thought it was released 



Check and mate George-kun


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2015)

lol, you can call it check mate if you want. The truth is 

1). I made a very simple mistake and you jumped on it like a groupie. 

2). I'm going to smack you in public like a groupie.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2015)

In other news, I reminded myself why I never bother with the comments sections of IGN. 



"Wow, X sure doesn't have any new games coming out this year, so glad I didn't buy it." 

"Wow, Y has got all the good games, so glad I bought it." 

"I seriously have a Z and even I have to say I wish had a Y." 

Constant, rinse and repeat ad nauseum. 

If you can hold down your breakfast long enough you may get a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

khris said:


> TOB doesn't come out till May George



If that defines as "jumping on it". Then okay George, I'll digress  


As for IGN, check out their Youtube video comments.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2015)

Nintendo just entered the mobile gaming business. 

Commence backtracking the NEVER EVER arguments in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2015)

3DS, kek      .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8k3O11OmUOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo just entered the mobile gaming business.
> 
> Commence backtracking the NEVER EVER arguments in 3, 2, 1...



This is just horrible news...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2015)

Pokemon shuffle and Puzzle & Dragon: Mario were giant redflags anyway, this was inevitable. The company they partnered with makes the most generic, run of the mill, uninspired crap this side of touchscreensville.

Well, I'm sure Iwata fought with all he had but I guess he lost power against the investors after the WiiU fucked up so bad in the home console race. Worst part is that the stocks bloomed as soon as they announced it. Times are'a changing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2015)

Their mobile stuff is going to be more like Rusty's Real Deal Baseball and Steel Diver Im betting.


The mobile games are basically just advertisements though, to get people into Nintendo IP and hungry for a deeper experience with a nintendo product.

Nintendo purchased liked 10% of DeNA, so they're like the companies step daddy lmao

good thing its nintendo who's developing the titles though, DeNA is kooky.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, I'm sure Iwata fought with all he had but I guess he lost power against the investors after the WiiU fucked up so bad in the home console race. Worst part is that *the stocks bloomed as soon as they announced it*. Times are'a changing.



Y'know, I don't get mad at much stuff regarding video games because it always feels like wasted energy I could expend elsewhere, but the bolded _truly_ gets my goat. Bigwig stock investors/traders can suck the saltiest part of my dick to completion. No spitting allowed... post pizza binge.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Pokemon shuffle and Puzzle & Dragon: Mario were giant redflags anyway, this was inevitable. The company they partnered with makes the most generic, run of the mill, uninspired crap this side of touchscreensville.
> 
> Well, I'm sure Iwata fought with all he had but I guess he lost power against the investors after the WiiU fucked up so bad in the home console race. Worst part is that the stocks bloomed as soon as they announced it. Times are'a changing.



The sad part is pokemon trozei was always a thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Pokemon shuffle and Puzzle & Dragon: Mario were giant redflags anyway, this was inevitable. The company they partnered with makes the most generic, run of the mill, uninspired crap this side of touchscreensville.
> 
> Well, I'm sure Iwata fought with all he had but I guess he lost power against the investors after the WiiU fucked up so bad in the home console race. Worst part is that the stocks bloomed as soon as they announced it. Times are'a changing.





Shirker said:


> Y'know, I don't get mad at much stuff regarding video games because it always feels like wasted energy I could expend elsewhere, but the bolded _truly_ gets my goat. Bigwig stock investors/traders can suck the saltiest part of my dick to completion. No spitting allowed... post pizza binge.



And of course this comes after I gave a big explanation on why mobile games are hurting my side of gaming to my casual mobile gaming friends.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 18, 2015)

Trozei shits all over shuffle tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]X1WgSrjpEAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Simon (Mar 18, 2015)

Their stock shot up like fucking crazy tho.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2015)

something's up with Konami and KojiPro



Kojima won't be a Konami executive anymore starting next month
Kojima's name removed from MGS
KojiPro LA is now Konami LA
KojiPro twitter account moved to different account


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2015)

If Kojima goes solo then lelKonami


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2015)

Kojima leaving Konami? 

Or perhaps Kojima pissed someone off with enough influence to fuck with Kojima a bit.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2015)

Someone mentioned he should join Platinum


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 19, 2015)

khris said:


> Someone mentioned he should join Platinum



That's the first thing I thought when I heard the rumor, Kojima should join Platinum games, lol.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2015)

Konami working to screw itself over. smh


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 19, 2015)

Kojima is Konami, so rip.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2015)

Kojima is Konami's console business but Konami is more than just a publisher that makes games for consoles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2015)

Konami 

I can't wait to hear their 2016 lineup


----------



## zenieth (Mar 19, 2015)

This is the way Konami ends
This is the way Silent Hill ends
This is the way Castlevania ends
This is the way Metal Gear ends
Not with a bang but a whimper.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2015)

zenieth said:


> This is the way Konami ends
> This is the way Silent Hill ends
> *This is the way Castlevania ends
> *This is the way Metal Gear ends
> Not with a bang but a whimper.



Ended way long ago


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 19, 2015)

They still have PES.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2015)

Gotta love how Konami really does not give 2 shits about gaming anymore. Koji Igarashi, Akari Uchida/Mino Taro, Takk Fuji and now of all people, Kojima. ALL in under a fucking year. At best, they have scattered talent from the former Silent team but as far as I know, those guys joined Kojima Productions for the latest Silent Hill.

They are officially the most irrelevant AAA game publisher as of now. Which they're probably forfeiting anyway.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 19, 2015)

zenieth said:


> This is the way Konami ends
> This is the way Silent Hill ends
> *This is the way Castlevania ends*
> This is the way Metal Gear ends
> Not with a bang but a whimper.





khris said:


> *Ended way long ago*



Pretty much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> They still have PES.



You mean the most declining sports title currently? 

They did 2.5 million last year. That's like really low for a Football/Soccer game. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Gotta love how Konami really does not give 2 shits about gaming anymore. Koji Igarashi, Akari Uchida/Mino Taro, Takk Fuji and now of all people, Kojima. ALL in under a fucking year. At best, they have scattered talent from the former Silent team but as far as I know, those guys joined Kojima Productions for the latest Silent Hill.
> 
> They are officially the most irrelevant AAA game publisher as of now. Which they're probably forfeiting anyway.




They basically netorared Igarashi tho. They had him just sit there doing nothing while giving Castlevania to MercurySteam. 

Actually, no. According to wikipedia, they gave him a Kinect game which is equivalent to a used up fleshlight in this whole analogy  

Konami are basically all about that mobile and pachinko now. I'd be surprised if they even release PES in 2017. 

Funny though, I thought SEGA would croak before them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2015)

khris said:


> They basically netorared Igarashi tho. They had him just sit there doing nothing while giving Castlevania to MercurySteam.
> 
> Actually, no. According to wikipedia, they gave him a Kinect game which is equivalent to a used up fleshlight in this whole analogy



All of those guys I listed left Konami simply because they couldn't make the games they wanted anymore. Fuck, that actually describes Kojima's situation to a T if you think about it.

And IGA was doing mobile shit after that kinect game, which were canceled because they were too "action" focused.

Sega's actually healthy all things considering. They're making console/handheld/mobile/PC/arcade games, the works. Problem is that we don't see half the shit they're doing cause they're stuck in Japan. At least Yakuza 5's getting localized.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2015)

so Konami a shit then


----------



## teddy (Mar 19, 2015)

So konami needs pallbearers now


k then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> All of those guys I listed left Konami simply because they couldn't make the games they wanted anymore. Fuck, that actually describes Kojima's situation to a T if you think about it.
> 
> And IGA was doing mobile shit after that kinect game, which were canceled because they were too "action" focused.
> 
> Sega's actually healthy all things considering. They're making console/handheld/mobile/PC/arcade games, the works. Problem is that we don't see half the shit they're doing *cause they're stuck in Japan*. At least Yakuza 5's getting localized.



I feel ya. I just imported PuyoPuyo Tetris. 

Speaking of SEGA, or companies owned by SEGA.




PSN Atlus sale


----------



## Gino (Mar 19, 2015)

Konami.


We just need some new blood that's not focused on this new aged hipster shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2015)

Any type of input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 19, 2015)

Ya'll seen the ramuh summon for FF15? (skip to about 1:23 for the actual good part)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK3HNm6wH0c&t=113[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking epic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2015)

That's some PS1/2 loading time shit. Shoulda gone cartridge master race


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2015)

Last MGS by *Kojima*


----------



## Furious George (Mar 20, 2015)

Haha. All is well fans, the teats on this cash cow will never dry.

The thought of Konami continuing the Metal Gear Solid series after MGS4 *with Kojima* was scary enough.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2015)

This means no ZoE 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm not even a MGS fan and even I know that Metal Gear without Kojima is fucking irrelevant.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2015)

MGS Pachinko


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2015)

Odds of Konami doing this as a middle finger to Kojima?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2015)

Kojima should snatch Ayami along with him. Hire Igarshi too and give him his own team.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 20, 2015)

God of War III remastered announced, this new generation of consoles is so interesting...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2015)

At least Sony's consistent.

Also, God of War 3 is the worst game in the series.

Edit: Scratch that one. Ascension's the shitsandwich of the series, 3's just realy, really disappointing but still pretty capable at the end of the day.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2015)

with pretty graphics comes influx of remakes

future gens will match with current Hollywood trends 

except with games I find it more acceptable cuz purty graphiks and all



Deathbringerpt said:


> At least Sony's consistent.
> 
> Also, God of War 3 is the worst game in the series.
> 
> Edit: Scratch that one. Ascension's the shitsandwich of the series, 3's just realy, really disappointing but still pretty capable at the end of the day.



Ascension was utterly pointless

3 was ehhh decent

that last Zeus fight had me pulling my hair out

reminded me of Very Hard Ares


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2015)

Why the hell are we still receiving remakes?


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Why the hell are we still receiving remakes?



It's a cheap, relatively, way to make a decent amount of money.  Certainly cheaper than making a new game from scratch.  It's clear that publishers are going to love it.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2015)

Its killing the innovation, excitement, feel of video games tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2015)

Is this Sony's answer to the Uncharted 4 delay? 

Why not try to market the fuck out of Persona 5 and Disgaea 5? Lord knows those games need it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2015)

I like how the PS4 is basically a remastered PS3.

Greatness awaits.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2015)

The general argument is that a lot of PS4 users were 360 users, so they weren't able to play the PS3's exclusives. 

No BC is a Godsend for publishers? Who knew?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WiVk9EKdjq4[/YOUTUBE]

Will they offer the Poseidon and Helios boss battles for 2 bucks each?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2015)

khris said:


> The general argument is that a lot of PS4 users were 360 users, so they weren't able to play the PS3's exclusives.
> 
> No BC is a Godsend for publishers? Who knew?



I actually was a 360 user that wanted to play the PS3's exclusives. Know what I did?

Bought a fucking ps3.


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how the PS4 is basically a remastered PS3.
> 
> Greatness awaits.



I think the most mindblowing thing is how well it sells in spite of that. makes me think how much more revenue it'd bring in if they start producing more exclusives that people would fawn over


----------



## Furious George (Mar 20, 2015)

ted. said:


> I think the most mindblowing thing is how well it sells in spite of that.* makes me think how much more revenue it'd bring in if they start producing more exclusives that people would fawn over*



Watch the sales after Uncharted 4.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 20, 2015)

I kinda prefer Ascension over 3, Ascension combat is pretty fun and is just a self contained prequel and not a disappointing conclusion to the Kratos vs Olympian gods feud.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 20, 2015)

My favorite parts of GoW3 is when they, in quite painstaking detail, contradicted tons of established game lore and turned Kratos into this hope-releasing hero, shitting all over Daivd Jaffe's characterization and forcing him to turn over in his rotten food-covered futon.

It was great!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2015)

Chains of Olympus is the best GoW anyways 



Furious George said:


> My favorite parts of GoW3 is when they, in quite painstaking detail, contradicted tons of established game lore and turned Kratos into this hope-releasing hero, shitting all over Daivd Jaffe's characterization and forcing him to turn over in his rotten food-covered futon.
> 
> It was great!



I like how they made Hades a fat asshole


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2015)

khris said:


> The general argument is that a lot of PS4 users were 360 users, so they weren't able to play the PS3's exclusives.
> 
> No BC is a Godsend for publishers? Who knew?



that sounds like cow manure


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2015)

khris said:


> Chains of Olympus is the best GoW anyways
> 
> 
> 
> I like how they made Hades a fat asshole



fat? and didn't he look like that since the first game? or whenever they introduced the titans?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2015)

statement by Konami

Lambert vs. Predator



> To Customers,
> 
> Thank you for your continued patronage of KONAMI products and services.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2015)

The World said:


> that sounds like cow manure



Yup 



The World said:


> fat? and didn't he look like that since the first game? or whenever they introduced the titans?



Wait. Did he?

*checks*

Here's a still from a GoW2 cutscene:


Looks normal to me. Not muscled up like the other gods, but not fat.

But in GoW3, the dude has a gut and shit:


Meh. Guess I can chalk it up to hardware restrictions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2015)

> In addition, KONAMI will continue to develop and distribute top-quality content in the METAL GEAR series following “MGSV: TPP.” We greatly anticipate and deeply appreciate your ongoing support for METAL GEAR.



Metal Gear Solid Mobile 2


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2015)

Is anyone making a thread about the Konami stuff?

lol they try so hard not to write he's leaving


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Blame it on the underworld beer


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2015)

Konami still trying to develop metal gear games without kojima? 

god help us all


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2015)

I can see why Konami would try that. It worked so well for Silent hill, after all.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 20, 2015)

Alien 3 for the Super Nintendo. Aww yeah. This game is doubly unique. 1.) It is a good licensed game. Those were pretty rare back then. 2.) It's one of only two good LJN published games that I can think of. Now, this game is pretty repetitive, but it looks good, plays good and has an awesome soundtrack. Now the game is barely representative of the movie, I mean the location is the same and you play as Ellen Ripley, that's it. The movie had one Alien...this game's halls are CRAWLING with them. And you have a bunch of weapons they didn't have in the film. But it's still fun. I was wondering why I didn't own this game, so I bought it on ebay for like $10.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Rsub79KcQCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 20, 2015)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Alien 3 for the Super Nintendo. Aww yeah. This game is doubly unique. 1.) It is a good licensed game. Those were pretty rare back then. 2.) It's one of only two good LJN published games that I can think of. Now, this game is pretty repetitive, but it looks good, plays good and has an awesome soundtrack. Now the game is barely representative of the movie, I mean the location is the same and you play as Ellen Ripley, that's it. The movie had one Alien...this game's halls are CRAWLING with them. And you have a bunch of weapons they didn't have in the film. But it's still fun. I was wondering why I didn't own this game, so I bought it on ebay for like $10.



Oh I actually liked this game. It had such a great atmosphere in it that it would creep me out whenever I played it as a kid. It's such a shame that the IP took such a hit with Colonial Marines.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 21, 2015)

no way that the civillian public still thinks that LoS 2 is the new LoK

[youtube]nl0X_-qejD8[/youtube]

moving to Blood Omen 2 and then Defiance next week


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 21, 2015)

cant believe that steam is falling so low to accept this type of scammy shit


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> cant believe that steam is falling so low to accept this type of scammy shit



Whether it works or not, that's some business spirit


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]iKaPVMJ8Yck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2015)

*Final Fantasy I (Origins) (for the PSOne)* - *7/10*

To put it bluntly, this game did to me what it exactly did to a lot of people when they first played it. It was a pleasant introduction to the Final Fantasy world. Besides the ridiculous padding and grinding to make it seem longer than it actually is, the game aged well. The sprites and battle animations as limited as they are get the job done. I am certainly a big fan of the spell animations in this game, which is something I always accredited the Pokemon series for. Boss and enemy designs are fun and they translate to their abilities and powers well. I do like the camping/save/heal mechanism as inaccessible as it is, it is immersive for me. I am glad XV is kinda going back to that. One major gripe is the lack of story, I felt a bit disconnected. Actually the only way I felt deeply connected to my party is based on their performance. Which is a double-edged sword IMO; because while it gives me a good reason to love/hate a character it deprives me of a motive as to why I am doing what I am doing. Overall I was very happy with the experience and I can't wait to dwell more into the series.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2015)

Starting my Nocturne(SMT) playthrough


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 22, 2015)

khris said:


> Starting my Nocturne(SMT) playthrough



This is a wise person.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 22, 2015)

Finished Soul Reaver 2, moving to Blood Omen 2 and then Defiance, and for some kind of miracle, GTA SA enb works on BO2

some So2 Screens

*Spoiler*: __ 




Also its funny how pretty much all LoK games are easily modable while Capcom ends up fucking DMC3SE port with a tex limit of 512 and no fucking widescreen support


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 23, 2015)

I was thinking of making a thread on "what are the worst games you've played?", been trying to search if there is already a thread like that.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 24, 2015)

FlynnKyle said:


> I was thinking of making a thread on "what are the worst games you've played?", been trying to search if there is already a thread like that.



I'm certain we've had that discussion a few times (might be archived now) but I say go ahead and do it anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

Nocturne is amazeballs so far. Love the pacing of the game. It's less grinding and more strategy. And the miss/critORweakness mechanic keeps me on my toes for a lot of battles. Music is a nice plus too. 

Manikins be freaky doe


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 24, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I'm certain we've had that discussion a few times (might be archived now) but I say go ahead and do it anyway.



Yeah I just don't like making threads that already have been done.

I might even do a Shin Megami Tensei Thread as a whole franchise if I don't find a thread that was made to it, because I've only found the SMT IV thread.



khris said:


> Nocturne is amazeballs so far. Love the pacing of the game. It's less grinding and more strategy. And the miss/critORweakness mechanic keeps me on my toes for a lot of battles. Music is a nice plus too.
> 
> Manikins be freaky doe



Please tell me when you get to Matador, it's superb


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

FlynnKyle said:


> Yeah I just don't like making threads that already have been done.
> 
> I might even do a Shin Megami Tensei Thread as a whole franchise if I don't find a thread that was made to it, because I've only found the SMT IV thread.



There's a persona 5 thread. Also, if you don't want to, I'll do make that thread. We could always use a bit more activity here. 



> Please tell me when you get to Matador, it's superb



I did. Fucking asshole destroyed me the first battle cuz I had a demon with a force weakness. Love his tune doe


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 24, 2015)

khris said:


> There's a persona 5 thread. Also, if you don't want to, I'll do make that thread. We could always use a bit more activity here.
> 
> 
> 
> I did. Fucking asshole destroyed me the first battle cuz I had a demon with a force weakness. Love his tune doe





Matador was difficult for so many first time SMT guys. Literally, no one had idea of what to do until they discovered the greatnesses of Sukukaja, Rakukaja and Tarukaja.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

Finally I get that reference. 

I am yet to memorize the names. But I just stacked the defensive and agility/accuracy spells for my party and attacked with a Blob(fucking tank) and a Bicorn(name?). I think he canceled the physical/magical defense lowering spell once or twice too. Not sure what -nd stands for


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 24, 2015)

You'll get used to it, SMT IV was my first of the franchise, and when I played it I thought it was the hardest game ever. luckily I started getting better and knowing how to transfer the best abilities and make the best fusions possible. Then I moved onto Persona 3 and 4, and played through Nocture.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

If anything it's the interface that I am not used to yet 

It's a bit cluttered, but I'll manage. 

Also, using the R1+L1 buttons for the horizontal camera is genius


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 24, 2015)

I made the thread, I hope people post in it.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2015)

> I just got home from the hospital. At the same time as I was posting up the Bloodborne review, I was starting to have an allergic reaction to something that had come with dinner. From the ringer I was put through, it was fairly life-threatening stuff.
> 
> It was pretty nasty. I can safely say I never want to go into shock again. It isn't a recommended experience.
> 
> ...







I'm glad that he is fine now but had he died..


----------



## p-lou (Mar 24, 2015)

yeah that was unexpected.  glad he's ok.  but as he said, he's jim fucking sterling son.  he can't die.


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 24, 2015)

Damn, that must have been tough for him. I'm glad he's okay, the guy is a great person.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 25, 2015)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST, LoK Defiance camera is WORSE than God hand and DMC 1


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 25, 2015)

And i count make it, i quir, o dishonored my LoK marathon, the camera even with the trainer that fixes its plain fucking awful

there's no goddamn mouse look, this is why amy henning left eidos and why Square eunuchs is trying to fix the game's combat and Camera with nosgoth


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk-u0tCQBdE[/YOUTUBE]

haha


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 26, 2015)

I've finally found a use for my graphics tablet

osu is fun with it, still hard


----------



## Furious George (Mar 26, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST, LoK Defiance camera is WORSE than God hand and DMC 1





DeathScream said:


> And i count make it, i quir, o dishonored my LoK marathon, the camera even with the trainer that fixes its plain fucking awful
> 
> there's no goddamn mouse look, this is why amy henning left eidos and why Square eunuchs is trying to fix the game's combat and Camera with nosgoth



You don't play LoK for the great gameplay, silly.  

Honestly, if I were to replay the series now I probably wouldn't like it so much. Its just lucky I played it when I was still in FFVII mode and I thought plot was the most important part of video games. Its one of my favorite series for that fact alone.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 27, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST, LoK Defiance camera is WORSE than God hand and DMC 1



Yeah it is pretty bad.

But despite all the problems with the LoK series it's still absolutely worth playing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


>



 Oh my, this is great.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 27, 2015)

I wanna peak at those Jurassic Panties.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 27, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wanna peak at those Jurassic Panties.



There is a dating sim for that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

Is fucking dinosaurs still considered bestiality? I am not an expert on that kind of stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

> An arcade cabinet that donates it’s money to charity
> 
> Sweden’s airports have thought of a genius way to encourage people to donate their left over foreign currency to charity.
> 
> ...





That's awesome.


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 28, 2015)

khris said:


> Is fucking dinosaurs still considered bestiality? I am not an expert on that kind of stuff.



It's funny how KI is the only game that can pull that costume off and still be cool haha.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]I_umsq78vRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 1, 2015)

Cleaned out the back of my closet and some misc. spaces around my place tonight.

Found some old Sj's from 2006-2008 that i had completely forgotten about. On the back cover section of a cple of them had some perfectly preserved yu-gi-oh cards. 

Elemental hero stratos / victory dragon, ect

Tossed the old sj's, saved the cards. Not sure what i'm going to do w/ them, though 

Although i am keeping the other magazines i found stashed away (otaku usa and play magazine). Need a reminder of the golden age when anime/manga cultures were just really starting to take root over here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2015)

One of the best roguelikes ever is finally getting on the 3DS, WiiU and Bone. Maybe some of you console only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will start playing this gem.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh cool.


Y'all played axiom verge?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JAhpuHks10E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2015)

So drunk post maybe?

I'm tired of the bravado that gamers put forth.  Its like, we'll never be taken seriously as an art form cuz of this. Cuz og all this.

Fuck it tho, bloodborne kicks my ass.


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2015)

Does it matter if gaming isn't taken seriously as an art form?  What does it matter if people belittle our hobby?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2015)

I thnk the biggest prolem is that we all still care right? At least lots do
 And it goes into a type of self-hatrex toj I mean. Maybe a part of gamers still want to justifu themselves to thenselves, cuz don't no fuckin' transforners fans care if you think its a work of art or not there mad comfortable with themselves! And THEYRE scumbags!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2015)

So, tell me, George. How do YOU feel? Is this just the alcohol talking?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2015)

Dream said:


> Does it matter if gaming isn't taken seriously as an art form?  What does it matter if people belittle our hobby?



Because it deserves it. Games might not be a spectacle when it comes to story and visuals like Hollywood (which a lot western devs are trying to push for). But it has one thing movies, music, and books will never have. And that's the input/output factor. No other entertainment medium or art form has that. Surely it deserves some sort of artistic recognition. 

But it's also more painful that the main reason why it's not taken seriously is because the community is mostly divided, childish, and entitled. I am not just talking about fans. But also media, publishers, and devs. Good games that could be considered art get pushed aside for drama-inducing games for free publicity and extra sales. Good stories about gamers get pushed aside for feuds and controversies for pushing agendas and extra hits. 

I mean for every single "gaming masterpiece" or "gaming charity stream" subject, there are three "gaming controversy" subjects going on at the same time. 

Anyone outside looking in would likely be turned off. And nobody can seriously blame them. I mean who would consider praising racist basement-dwelling misogynistic murderers anyways? And that's what people call each other within the community.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 4, 2015)

I love that Dream seriously responded to my posts last night.


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2015)

when will chinesecartoons in murica not be seen as something just for children? 

if only adult swim took it more seriously  

vidya games certainly are


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2015)

I feel like negging george now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2015)

Booze can make us say the darnedest things.

Nobody can agree with what fucking art is, much less definite if "new" and recent media qualifies as such or if that even fucking matters. I've seen art expositions of exposed hairy assholes and the effect they supposedly have on the contemporary human consciousness.

Whatever the fuck that even means.

Who the hell cares if people who don't play games refuse to accept games as such? Fuck Roger Ebert. And even if they aren't art...who cares? How are they less than what they are? How do people infer less because of it? There's people out there who had their lives changed because of fucking games. Are we going to start snapping our fingers in illuminated ecstasy when Sakurai cuts his fucking ear off out of some crazy idea of artistic love and devotion to the craft?

Just shut up and play the games.

Shut up and play games.

Shut up and play.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2015)

khris said:


> Because it deserves it. Games might not be a spectacle when it comes to story and visuals like Hollywood (which a lot western devs are trying to push for). But it has one thing movies, music, and books will never have. And that's the input/output factor. No other entertainment medium or art form has that. Surely it deserves some sort of artistic recognition.
> 
> But it's also more painful that the main reason why it's not taken seriously is because the community is mostly divided, childish, and entitled. I am not just talking about fans. But also media, publishers, and devs. Good games that could be considered art get pushed aside for drama-inducing games for free publicity and extra sales. Good stories about gamers get pushed aside for feuds and controversies for pushing agendas and extra hits.
> 
> ...



From whom?  And why?

People hold the designation (from people who have no more authority to do so than you or I) of 'Art' in higher regard than actually making something artistic out of the medium.  

Who cares?

Games have a wondrous capacity for artistic expression, but to be frank, there's far less examples of actively using the medium to express artistic intent as opposed to just copying other mediums of story telling (movies, literature); we're not that far into the history of video games, as they've only really been around for 50 years.  

And, to be frank, most of the 'art' games we've gotten have been rather bad--because they're trying to be 'artistic' rather than simply being.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> And, to be frank, most of the 'art' games we've gotten have been rather bad--because they're trying to be 'artistic' rather than simply being.



I can think of a couple Japanese and American games that fit the bill. And I'm not talking about Braid or whatever the fuck pixel shit people mistake as artsy games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't care what the general douchey overglorified hipster thinks of gaming. But the general idea about it from people outside is a rather shitty image. I feel tired having to explain and defend it all the time.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YndKH3TMn_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 4, 2015)

I would prefer if people respected videogames like other forms of entertainment are respected, but I'm not losing any sleep over that nor do I make any effort to convince anyone of the contrary.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 4, 2015)

Amazing what 1 Blue Moon and 2 Vodka Cranberries can do. 

I really didn't have enough to be as slushy as I was. Guess the bartender was a bit generous with the spirits.


----------



## Simon (Apr 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AVyCw3yHpRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2015)

How come they never made a sequel to the bouncer

Shit was cash


----------



## Gino (Apr 4, 2015)

Died so many damn times on the bouncer I've lost count.


and they did the spiritual successor is kingdom hearts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2015)

Fuck this guy


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 5, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]JAhpuHks10E[/YOUTUBE]



Fucking loved this game and the sequel


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 5, 2015)

khris said:


> Because it deserves it. Games might not be a spectacle when it comes to story and visuals like Hollywood (which a lot western devs are trying to push for). But it has one thing movies, music, and books will never have. And that's the input/output factor. No other entertainment medium or art form has that. Surely it deserves some sort of artistic recognition.
> 
> But it's also more painful that the main reason why it's not taken seriously is because the community is mostly divided, childish, and entitled. I am not just talking about fans. But also media, publishers, and devs. Good games that could be considered art get pushed aside for drama-inducing games for free publicity and extra sales. Good stories about gamers get pushed aside for feuds and controversies for pushing agendas and extra hits.
> 
> ...



I want to rep you so hard


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 5, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Booze can make us say the darnedest things.
> 
> Nobody can agree with what fucking art is, much less definite if "new" and recent media qualifies as such or if that even fucking matters. I've seen art expositions of exposed hairy assholes and the effect they supposedly have on the contemporary human consciousness.
> 
> ...



And you too

sooooooooooooooooooo much


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 5, 2015)

So I went to wonder con and played some splatoon again. Fucking love that shit.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 5, 2015)

^ Did you get a chance to try out anything else?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2015)

khris said:


> Because it deserves it. Games might not be a spectacle when it comes to story and visuals like Hollywood (which a lot western devs are trying to push for). But it has one thing movies, music, and books will never have. And that's the input/output factor. No other entertainment medium or art form has that. Surely it deserves some sort of artistic recognition.
> 
> But it's also more painful that the main reason why it's not taken seriously is because the community is mostly divided, childish, and entitled. I am not just talking about fans. But also media, publishers, and devs. Good games that could be considered art get pushed aside for drama-inducing games for free publicity and extra sales. Good stories about gamers get pushed aside for feuds and controversies for pushing agendas and extra hits.
> 
> ...



Khris. Bruh. Bruh. Khris. Khris... Khris. Bruh-Khris-Bruh.

...Bruh....

Yes. Yes to all of this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 5, 2015)

Furious George said:


> ^ Did you get a chance to try out anything else?


Nah they were mainly demoing splatoon and old games. They had a smash tourney and an amiibo tourney too. 

Played some Xenoblade 3D (looks about the same as the wii version) and Mario Pazudora

They had MH4U/Majora's Mask/Codename steam there. Saw Vincent(The Brother from the  Treehouse who was awesome at Bayonetta and extremely hot asian people.)   Really pushing the N3DSXL hard.

Should have gone again today for the MH4 panel but fuck that shit Im not driving back to anaheim. >_>  

I'll probably pick up a N3DSXL Amerifuto version later.
I'm also pretty sure I saw the most drop dead sexy cosplay of Tharja ever seen LOL.


----------



## Simon (Apr 6, 2015)

Surprised that they are pushing the N3DS, without a doubt will get a new handheld in the next year or so.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]X1WgSrjpEAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2015)

Mite be kewl.


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 12, 2015)

RPG codex and their eternal hate against post 98 RPG's


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]cxCOlBV9X9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Simon (Apr 19, 2015)

New Fire Emblem trailer looks nuts.

[YOUTUBE]qc8vBvYIUCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2015)

And like a boss, Tripwire Entertainment shit on this whole paid-mod business by putting it in their EULA that all _Killing Floor 2_ mods must be distributed for free.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Not sure which is worse. Youtube pay walls or mod pay walls.


----------



## teddy (Apr 26, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto (Apr 26, 2015)

Valve better wise up soon.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2015)

>People acting like this is the first time Valve tried to fist the modding community


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2015)

Someone should ask gabe what he thinks about japan.

and nintendo.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2015)

Sounds like Silent Hills is officially gone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 26, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> and nintendo.



He already did.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Naruto (Apr 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eDyXIXyAZq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 27, 2015)

Those edits just won't get old. And hilariously there are multiple Valve versions 



krory said:


> And like a boss, Tripwire Entertainment shit on this whole paid-mod business by putting it in their EULA that all _Killing Floor 2_ mods must be distributed for free.



That has been in the EULA for a decade. All it states is people can't sell mods without the IP owners consent. Non-news.


The part with the removed donation link has been debunked. Guy just typed that there. There are several mods which still have the donation link up.


----------



## teddy (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah, just found out about that earlier. funny seeing this whole thing unfold


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Those edits just won't get old. And hilariously there are multiple Valve versions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killing Floor 2 hasn't existed for a decade, so I find that hard to believe, and it is news when Tripwire themselves use it as a jumping point to come right out to the community and flat-out say, "We will never allow anyone to sell our mods, ever."


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's the link to the Direct today.

if they wanted to they could hop on thjis paid mod initative. All it needs is their consent.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 27, 2015)

those guys


----------



## Gino (Apr 27, 2015)

Naruto said:


> those guys


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2015)

Naruto said:


> those guys


----------



## Simon (Apr 27, 2015)

*Gets off couch* 

*Dusts crumbs off shirt*

 “Paid mods? NOT ON MY WATCH!”

I hope they're not dissuaded from trying again with better execution.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2015)

Fallout 4 or Elder Scrolls VI will have paid mods right from the beginning unless fan reaction really has scared them enough to not touch it again for years.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 28, 2015)

^ i won't be surprised if they try something to at least keep everything through steam.  i'm worried enough about those games being any good as it is.



Simon said:


> *Gets off couch*
> 
> *Dusts crumbs off shirt*
> 
> ...



pfft as if they got up and would dust off the crumbs

i agree with your general sentiment.  i just don't trust valve or bethesda at all.


----------



## Gino (Apr 28, 2015)

Dream stop sounding like a weakling that'll just let it happen.


----------



## Simon (Apr 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]oxD4salxCt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 28, 2015)

Surprisingly fast from Valve, and that after Bethesda makes a post defending it  But wise decision. Expect it to make a comeback though. Maybe L4D3 or new Beth game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2015)

video games brah

video games

we done

we reached the apex

I am at my peak

Let us die now

Like Navarre


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZtjZEK62Gq8[/YOUTUBE]

This is pure tits


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2015)

Paid mods are only okay if there's a comprehensive filtering method. The flood of shit and stolen content was ridiculous.

If Valve and/or Bethesda want to work closely with talented community members to produce high quality expansion-level mods, then by all means take my hard-earned money.

 is definitely worth paying for, but a store that would bury it under thousands of swords for 23 cents? No thank you.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2015)

While I love free mods I have no real problem with paying for great mods.  There just needs to be a better implementation.

Some sort of trial basic is needed due to all the issues with mods for the Elder Scrolls games.  Too much can go wrong.  Maybe one mod completely breaks the game or perhaps clashes with another mod.  Having the ability to try the mod before paying for it would go a long ways towards fixing this issue.  This isn't without its own issues though.


----------



## Kaitou (May 1, 2015)

Considering that Valve and Bethesda took a big chunk of the profit, the whole "incentive" argument was invalid.

A donation button should work, and of course, the modder keeps 100% of the funds donated.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2015)

*IT'S HAPPENING, FREE ISABELA MULTIPLAYER CHARACTER IN INQUISITION*


----------



## dream (May 3, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Considering that Valve and Bethesda took a big chunk of the profit, the whole "incentive" argument was invalid.
> 
> A donation button should work, and of course, the modder keeps 100% of the funds donated.



To be fair, even 25% is better than nothing.  I'm sure that quite a few modders would prefer some amount of money than nothing. 

A donation button is nice and all but how many people actually use it often unless the modder is asking for money?


----------



## The World (May 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dYE5cxQrIp8[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB1uQmvmh_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 4, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]dYE5cxQrIp8[/YOUTUBE]







> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB1uQmvmh_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2015)

DONATETETETETETETETTTTTTTTTTTTTTEETETTETETET


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2015)

Make a thread, numb nuts. I've been voting for the whip nonstop since this thing started yesterday night.

This is some fucking stellar viral marketing, by the way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2015)

Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2015)

Krory went and pulled a fast one on us.

Why are we so lazy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2015)

I was tired as fuck. krory's threads are cleaner anyway.


----------



## Kaitou (May 6, 2015)

This was funny. 

[YOUTUBE]eBuSx1gdGTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 6, 2015)

The games some people make


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2015)

Everyone's using the E3 thread now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2015)

Better than no activity bro.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2015)

>Arthur Gies, an American, trying to explain Polish history to Daniel Vavra, a Czech.

 Well at least not all European developers are busy trying to slander legitimate businesses so they can make more money on stocks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2015)

They're kidding about this final boss in Axiom Verge right?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2015)

When's witcher 3 out


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2015)

Now, if you want to be a pirate and don't mind being sued by CDPR.  Or wait, are they defending the pirates this time?


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xqaMzoq0omM[/YOUTUBE]

Rejoice.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2015)

Just a day after Doom 4's gameplay snippet is revealed, the "Call of Doom" version is leaked to the intraweb. And sure enough, it's looks like the usual brown and bloom, realistic, military cinematic snooze fest tripe that some Id developers said it was.

Link removed

Who the hell would ever say this is Doom if you didn't know beforehand? God damn.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 19, 2015)

That looks like any other generic military fps.


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> That looks like any other generic military fps.



I used to be a huge fan of id software, this honestly fucking hurts to watch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2015)

Isn't that the scrapped teaser though?


----------



## Kaitou (May 19, 2015)

Yes it is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]x1s2IVGkw5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 19, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]x1s2IVGkw5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lance (May 20, 2015)

Banner fuckin' Ace.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 20, 2015)

You guys play too much counterstrike lol


*goes back to his korean bootleg*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2015)

So for some reason, multiplat games lately are running better on the Xbone despite weaker hardware. Witcher 3 is causing plenty of drama.

7th generation all over again.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2015)

The xbox has a better cpu and a worse gpu.

Soo framerate vs graphics


----------



## Naruto (May 22, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> The xbox has a *better cpu and a worse gpu*.
> 
> Soo *framerate vs graphics*



But....either unit can bottleneck the other, and both are responsible for framerate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2015)

Can't see why devs don't prefer performance over graphics for consoles anyways. 720p60fps is much better than whatever they're doing now.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2015)

People are easily impressed by shiny graphics and thus a nice way to generate some interest is by having better graphics than the competition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2015)

60fps is superior even to my casual friends. They used to call it "smooth effects" before I explained it to them. IMO it's only a matter of time before people wise up.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 22, 2015)

I see noobs defending 1080p to death even when they clearly have no idea what that means, why can't they defend 60fps in the same manner too?


----------



## Nep Nep (May 28, 2015)

Man so I picked up Xenoblade Chronicles on 3DS today. 

Gotta say not too impressed so far... especially by the combat I'm not too far in but yeah... I was worried about the auto attack thing and if things don't change up my fears will be confirmed. 

It's like playing an older mmorpg so far, you get up to the enemy and you're either equipped properly or you aren't and that's what determines whether you win or lose. 

Read it gets more tactical later but... we'll see.


----------



## Naruto (May 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eh1zfdUTqBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> Man so I picked up Xenoblade Chronicles on 3DS today.
> 
> Gotta say not too impressed so far... especially by the combat I'm not too far in but yeah... I was worried about the auto attack thing and if things don't change up my fears will be confirmed.
> .


You have to keep a rhythm in combat or die horribly, it's not really autobattle.
You have to stunlock some of the bosses consistently or die.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 28, 2015)

Fifa 16 now with female teams.

[YOUTUBE]siVeBCaYeko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nep Nep (May 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You have to keep a rhythm in combat or die horribly, it's not really autobattle.
> You have to stunlock some of the bosses consistently or die.



It's not autobattle but it is MMORPG battle. Which I hate. 

I feel like you're either equipped for a battle or you're not and I feel like that's determining the winner rather than my own skill. Just like in MMORPG's. 

Anyways I turned it in for Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, I like Phantasy Star so that should be more my style.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Fifa 16 now with female teams.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]siVeBCaYeko[/YOUTUBE]



EA has been catering to SJWs recently. They even made whatsherface an adviser for Mirror's Edge 2. 

Inb4 SJWs complain that the women stats are lower the men's.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2015)

What's bad about including female teams?  Unless the rest of the game somehow suffers from less attention or something.

But yeah if anyone complains about their lower stats...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 28, 2015)

In the end this is just another gimmick like the classic teams and indoor football, if it proves popular is kept for a few editions if not is just removed and may eventually return one day for a edition or two.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> It's not autobattle but it is MMORPG battle. Which I hate.
> 
> I feel like you're either equipped for a battle or you're not and I feel like that's determining the winner rather than my own skill. Just like in MMORPG's.


Talking about being equipped for a battle or not then buying a monster hunter game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2015)

Zaru said:


> What's bad about including female teams?  Unless the rest of the game somehow suffers from less attention or something.




I think peeps might complain that it's just FIFA 15 + Women's National Teams, which might be true. While SJWs will probably interpret those complaints as misogyny, hate, etc... (you know the drill)



> But yeah if anyone complains about their lower stats...



You know it's going to happen. EA is stepping into a minefield. 

I do wanna play as Marta, but it's unlikely I'll get the game just for that.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Talking about being equipped for a battle or not then buying a monster hunter game.



The difference being I can actually avoid attacks. 

I don' like the MMO combat deal man. I remember the Verdant Bruchal early on could not be beaten because it would just shred Reyn to bits, my heal skill was useless cause it healed too low and then once he was dead Shulk can't take a hit at all so one strong attack and done. 

Couldn't win 'till I got Fiora with me too, since it wasn't just focusing on Reyn and me it didn't deal enough damage to him to kill him. 

Anyways in games like Monster Hunter, you can avoid attacks too at least. in turn based games you're not waiting for 1 minute cool downs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> The difference being I can actually avoid attacks.
> 
> I don' like the MMO combat deal man. I remember the Verdant Bruchal early on could not be beaten because it would just shred Reyn to bits, my heal skill was useless cause it healed too low and then once he was dead Shulk can't take a hit at all so one strong attack and done.
> 
> ...


You were trying to take on things you shouldn't have early on wth did you expect?
You use aggro and memorize the enemies pattern of attack, not brute force no wonder you dropped it. 
[YOUTUBE]_81xkYQK2WM[/YOUTUBE]
Someone just doing it with those two.
Also you can avoid attacks, it's a stat. One that can be manipulated pretty easily too.
Oh and actually using aggro so they hit who you want them to.
Not going to do much better in MH if you don't get those kinds of things, especially multiplayer.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You were trying to take on things you shouldn't have early on wth did you expect?
> You use aggro and memorize the enemies pattern of attack, not brute force no wonder you dropped it.



No shit. It doesn't matter if Reyn is killed though now does it?

Also I was level 8 and it was level 5. So basically all that matters is leveling up enough and equipping properly. As long as Reyn doesn't die you're fine. Probably could have done it earlier honestly if I gave him the gems or kited the enemy the whole fight.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Someone just doing it with those two.
> Also you can avoid attacks, it's a stat. One that can be manipulated pretty easily too.



Once again I knew that, I equipped messenger boots on Shulk with +agility. It doesn't matter in the end, it's rng if you're not strong enough. 

It might hit or it might miss enough for you to finish it off. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh and actually using aggro so they hit who you want them to.
> Not going to do much better in MH if you don't get those kinds of things, especially multiplayer.



I understand the concept of aggro, but you can't fucking aggro when the tank is DEAD.  

I'll be fine in MH, you don't need to worry about me.  

Now enough of this, the point is I didn't like it because it's pretty much exactly like MMORPG combat and I don't like that type of combat. 

That's that. It's back at GameStop for someone else who wants it.


----------



## Byrd (May 28, 2015)

That Hold Battle on Pillars of Eternity... 

Sweet Jesus


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> That's that. It's back at GameStop for someone else who wants it.



Beaten by a caterpillar, it's okay. Also one would assume the game assumes you have a full party(3), so it being level 5 with two party members doesn't mean much.
See 
It's still RPG combat at it's core as that is nearly any rpg even when you go to extreme means.


> NSG = No Sphere Grid
> NS = No Summons
> NC = No Customizing
> NRI = No Regular Items
> NM = No Mix



*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]n-O84zRm3Gg[/youtube]



Yunalesca is hell


----------



## Nep Nep (May 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Beaten by a caterpillar, it's okay. Also one would assume the game assumes you have a full party(3), so it being level 5 with two party members doesn't mean much.
> See
> It's still RPG combat at it's core as that is nearly any rpg even when you go to extreme means.



I didn't say it wasn't RPG combat, it's MMORPG combat. 

ALSOOOOOOO shuuuuut up I beat the caterpillar in the end.  

Oh and I've been beaten by more embarrassing things!  

Namely a legless gingerbread man using candy canes as walking sticks....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> I didn't say it wasn't RPG combat, it's MMORPG combat.
> 
> ALSOOOOOOO shuuuuut up I beat the caterpillar in the end.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, no one will else will know you beat your caterpillar.


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2015)

Lucina eluded me, but at least I got the inkling girl amiibo


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 30, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> It's not autobattle but it is MMORPG battle. Which I hate.
> 
> I feel like you're either equipped for a battle or you're not and I feel like that's determining the winner rather than my own skill. Just like in MMORPG's.
> 
> Anyways I turned it in for Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, I like Phantasy Star so that should be more my style.



Its basically chrono trigger's position and combat system in real time, so it controls like an MMO but has a different flow to most of them.

Common "MMO" logic is useless in xenoblade, it makes battles longer and is the least satisfying way to play the game. Especially when the game gives you the tools to eschew all that bullshit

Whatever you do, DONT USE REYN AS A TANK. 

He's basically your "jagen"(from fire emblem) if you play him that way. Useless as fuck late game, a crutch early game. The playstyle is still valid but way less effective. Also equipment doesnt do shit in xenoblade unless it has gem slots in it. Levels dont matter either if you have enough agility. agility is the most important stat in the game because its what lets you hit things/evade things. Which is how most of the "tanking" in the game is done.

Also you cant kite in xenoblade, like at all.  

Reyn is built like a "beserker" abuse his agility and his wide health and stick him with a team of high damage dealers to sort of play " pass the aggro puck" like you would in twewy. This is pivotal for keeping a character like Seven, alive enough to endless chain attack and get RIDICULOUS damage out of them. This is the core of Xenoblade's combat

you want to break the game? Play riki, turn sharla into a crazy DPS dealer rather than a healer you stick next to melia or reyn, you can play dunban as a no clothers or his two other styles, mixup shulk any way you like, he has a fuckload of arts and his monado shit is great. 

Melia is just a broken character herself, she'll fuck everything up as your "iron maiden" bloom the fuck outta her def, agility and stick her with riki ( who can clutch heal) or shulk with sharla


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2015)

> All video games are stupid, of course. That whole thing of, 'you're not really shooting terrorists or winning the World Cup, you're just pressing buttons' is patronizing and simplistic but every now and again you come across a game that has so little emotional connection to who you are that you end up standing there, gazing at the screen and saying "I'm just pressing buttons and my life has no meaning," to a slightly bemused PR person.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2015)

I have no clue what the hell this is. But I want it.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

Reminds me of F-Zero.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 5, 2015)

So anything interesting coming out this year... or are we in for more delays


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2015)

Probably a budget title. Which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

Byrd said:


> So anything interesting coming out this year... or are we in for more delays



Fallout 4 is interesting.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 5, 2015)

[youtube]dyRJ5u-L8qw[/youtube]


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

That's one crazy awesome image.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 5, 2015)

The design looks like an image from Demon's Souls.

The engine looks like it's a modified version of Bloodborne's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 8, 2015)

pretty much


----------



## Gino (Jun 8, 2015)

khris said:


>



...........................So much perfect


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2015)

Such a true image.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2015)

Don't know if it'll feature the Vanillaware art-style, but I'm interested in this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2015)

Anyone get Mother 1 yet?


----------



## Lance (Jun 14, 2015)

Man I love this. Its done so perfectly.




My sincere admiration for who ever did it.


----------



## Asriel (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]it2sk2nzbnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jun 18, 2015)

Fuck everyone who bought the game on release I guess.

Oh, and to add insult to injury the FAQ clearly stated you WOULD NEED THE BASE GAME FOR THE EXPANSION, which was followed by numerous discounts of GW2.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Anyone get Mother 1 yet?



Yep. Bought it as soon as it was available on the eShop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2015)

Playing the first Dishonored


----------



## Lance (Jun 21, 2015)

Anyone here is or knows a Xbox preview member? 


I needs me a invite. Like yesterday. Student life is hard. Play old games.
Help a poor fool out. 

AR1974


----------



## Furious George (Jun 22, 2015)

Deee-rrrunnnkkk post!

What's up with them games tho muthafuckas!?

Furious George.

Hope The Last Guardian is great, here's hoping.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2015)

Y'know, eventually someone's gonna have to _lock_ the wine cellar....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2015)

Curious. Is banana-wine good?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 22, 2015)

khris said:


> Don't know if it'll feature the Vanillaware art-style, but I'm interested in this.


oh god what is this


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 23, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Anyone get Mother 1 yet?



Yawwwn

Mother 3 needs to be legally out here.


----------



## Simon (Jun 23, 2015)

persona 5 PV #2 is out in the wild right now, just waiting for it to be uploaded.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2015)

Warner changes minimum PC specs for Arkham Knight overnight, raising the minimum required AMD video card.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2015)

Some more info on Dishonored 2 (already updated thread)


Reiterates, Emily and Corvo's powers are completely different
Corvo is not "taking a back seat," his powers have had a nice upgrade
Although it was said Dishonored 1 was "Corvo's story" but they feel many people wonder what happened to Emily after all of that, what she became, and they are excited to show/see where she goes, so Dishonored 2 is more like Emily's story
You play for a twenty to thirty minute segment at the start as Emily regardless, then are forced to make a crucial choice during a "very dramatic moment" of which character to play for the rest of the game
There will be a third option besides lethal and non-lethal, though details on this are scarce to non-existent. 
Arkane listened to fan feedback about Dishonored 1
An example of fan feedback contributing is when people said they felt the game was far too easy. As a result, they added a number of additional options for players to increase challenge - one such is your level of visibility when leaning from around corners (previously in DH1, you could not be seen leaning)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 23, 2015)

Nintendo sold 1 million amiibo in the past 30 days alone

In just the US.



Fucking nuuuts

Oh hey 

shots fired


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2015)

I should feel surprised that people still pay attention to GAF, but I forget, there's still a lot of little kids on the interwebs.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2015)

Some more updates on DH2...




The game starts a day in the life of Empress Emily Kaldwin until she has the throne seized from her by an "otherworldly usurper." It sounds like this is when you choose your character.
Bloodflies operate like the plague rats. The more bodies you leave, the more swarms of them there are and this can be advantageous and dangerous
You can actually learn different things (presumable about the world, etc.) by playing through with each character
Emily's powers include Far Reach, Shadow Walk, and Mesmerize. She can craft Bone Charms to the tuen of nearly 400k combinations
Confirmed returning Corvo powers are Devouring Swarm, Bend Time, Possession, and Blink
Upgrades are completely changed - you can now upgrade "asymmetrically," causing various different effect. One example is Emily turning Far Reach into a power that can yank guys to you for mid-air assassination, or grab and pull objects
All powers have extensions like Daud's Blink
Arkane enjoyed watching people string together combos for powers and such, and so they're preserving the element for experimentation
What you see in the cinematic trailer can all be done. Everything Emily does in the trailer can be achieved in game. This trailer also simulates an actual mission in-game to kill the grand inventor of Serkonos, or find another way to dispose of him in his moving house
Tech has dramatically improved. They said before they had really strong art direction and okay tech, now they have really strong art direction and really strong tech.
AI has been enhanced. Guard search patterns have been revamped. They _really_ search. Some will group together and split up to cover an entire area, which means other guards will not recheck a spot one has already checked
Situational awareness for AI also increased - if two guards are with an officer that is long-range, they will understand he should hang back and they should move forward
Modified high/low chaos with more "granular, direct consequences"
One new game mode but no clue what it is (NOT ANY FORM OF CO-OP OR MULTIPLAYER). Harvey Smiths says it is quirky and fun, and challenging and that it should surprise people
Harvey Smith said the decision to have Emily and Corvo voiced was how they felt about playing as and experiencing Daud, as a voiced character, in the DLC
Missions will be like last time, "handcrafted sandboxy missions"
The team sees it as that the powers manifest different in people, that there is no "choice" in powers from either the Outsider or the recipient
When asked if the Outsider can take a mark back, Harvey said he thinks something like that could happen "if you're working on fiction or RPG stuff," but said he tends to be like "here is power... whether you restrain yourself or wreck the world is up to you."



Pete Hines from Bethesda also explained the decision to not have any gameplay at E3, saying that he basically didn't want to showcase it next to Doom and Fallout 4 since those two had gameplay.


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks really promising but show me some gameplay already.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2015)

Hopefully something at GamesCom.

As it was said, they didn't want it basically drowned out by Doom and Fallout.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2015)

Rocksteady says they are "working" with the dev that did the PC port (yes, port) to fix PC issues


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2015)

Sigh.  Yet another PC port that is riddled with bugs/problems.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2015)

The key word there being "port"


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2015)

Apparently the STeam version is getting HAMMERED, and people are using this as an excuse to say just get rid of PC gaming.


----------



## teddy (Jun 23, 2015)

Watched sterling play the game with the recommended specs and it _still_ stutters and suffers from framerate drops


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2015)

>Watching Sterling

Well, there's your problem right there though I guess I can't say much about someone who manages to get people to buy shit FOR him.


----------



## teddy (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey, i just saw results consistent with what I've heard is all


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2015)

Apparently the two big twists in Arkham Knight were so predictable, people guessed the long before... then Rocksteady made the dumb mistake of coming out to say, "NOPE, THAT'S NOT RIGHT!"

Then it turns out those people were right.


----------



## Simon (Jun 24, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> *I should feel surprised that people still pay attention to GAF*, but I forget, there's still a lot of little kids on the interwebs.


Please point me to another internet forum that most game leaks, news, announcements, etc end up first.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2015)

'cause that extra fifteen seconds of seeing something first makes all of the difference of having to sift through millions of posts that look like they're ripped directly from /v/ and mass of people trying to _make up_ leaks to look cool on the interwebs.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2015)

Holy shit.  Already over 1 million matches logged in the Gears Ultimate beta multiplayer.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2015)

holy shit it actually works 

Elza Walker 

it's obviously just a small build tho, pretty much what you've seen in vids


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2015)

Remember GreenManGaming, that online retailer that CD Projekt tried to say was evil and diabolical and steal The Witcher 3 sales from them?



They are offering free refunds on Arkham Knight if the PC patch does not solve the issues.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2015)

We get it krory. CD Projekt is Lucifer incarnate.


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2015)

CD Projekt pulled a shitty move with that but I can forgive something of that nature as long as they continue to make great games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2015)

Dream said:


> CD Projekt pulled a shitty move with that but I can forgive something of that nature as long as they continue to make great games.



"As long as you make good games, I don't care that you lie, cheat, steal, and swindle. "

If things ever go to shit, this is why - because people don't hold everyone to the same or even remotely similar standards.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2015)

^ Gamers are fucking stupid, what did you expect.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

What did CD Projekt do?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2015)

Want


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2015)

"We know you guys want a Metroid game, we just don't care"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2015)

Cool beans.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2015)

Warner is suspending PC sales of Arkham Knight until they can fix the issues (so, forever), while also underplaying how serious and widespread these issues are.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Warner is suspending PC sales of Arkham Knight until they can fix the issues (so, forever), while also underplaying how serious and widespread these issues are.



WB legit hates PC. Wasn't MKX also a glitchy mess on PC?


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2015)

From what I hear, yes - also heard Arkham City was shit release, too.


----------



## Simon (Jun 25, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Warner is suspending PC sales of Arkham Knight until they can fix the issues (so, forever), while also underplaying how serious and widespread these issues are.


They straight up stop selling it, that's pretty crazy. Props to them for this and delivering  a proper response. Shame on Iron Galaxy for another shit port.



Krorypheus said:


> "As long as you make good games, I don't care that you lie, cheat, steal, and swindle. "
> 
> If things ever go to shit, this is why - because people don't hold everyone to the same or even remotely similar standards.


I can't imagine having such a dark outlook on the game industry all the time.


----------



## Candy (Jun 25, 2015)

You all are shit lords, video games are sexy sexist


----------



## teddy (Jun 25, 2015)

khris said:


> WB legit hates PC. Wasn't MKX also a glitchy mess on PC?



From what I know it's still a couple patches behind the consoles. let's never forget wb prioritizing dlc over fixing bugs in arkham origins that remain unfixed to this day


legit can't comprehend how they haven't been wailed on, as they should have, for so long


----------



## Naruto (Jun 25, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Warner is suspending PC sales of Arkham Knight until they can fix the issues (so, forever), while also underplaying how serious and widespread these issues are.



Oh wow I have NEVER seen that happen. I'm legitimately surprised.

This can be really good or really bad. If they genuinely want to continue selling copies on PC then it's in their best interest to fix these issues as quickly as possible, as everyone knows most game sales happen shortly after it launches.

Or maybe they're tired of the wave of mass refunds happening on steam and don't feel like the PC customer base is worth the trouble, since it's working quite well on consoles (or so I hear).

We will see which is which in the next two weeks, because they would be insane to take longer than that.


----------



## teddy (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah, never seen that happen for a AAA game _(edit: wait a minute...FFIV in 2010)_. tho I keep thinking ac: unity might have been the first if steam refunds were a thing back then

also thinking some business relations with nvidia are pressuring this move too since this debacle doesn't paint them in a flattering light in the slightest


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2015)

Apparently Rocksteady was able to slip in a #GamerGate slight.

At least we know where priorities lie.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2015)

Why the fuck do companies still hire Iron Galaxy to port console game to PC? I mean, really, why? Their entire body of work when it comes to that shit is TERRIBLE. Not one single exception in there and we're talking about much, much smaller games than Arkham Knight, and surprise, surprise, it's the worst one yet.

Warner Brothers just doesn't give a shit, I guess. Except that this time, they couldn't just ignore the complaints of the fanbase over the sound of cash registers opening since Arkham Knight became the single worst rated AAA game on steam recently. And then the sound changed to cash registers closing. God bless Steam refunds.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2015)

Simon said:


> They straight up stop selling it, that's pretty crazy. Props to them for this and delivering  a proper response. Shame on Iron Galaxy for another shit port.



Props to WB? They're the ones that hired Iron Galaxy to do the PC port despite their long standing shitty reputation.  The only reason WB is doing anything is because Steam's new refund system is giving them a kick square in the balls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2015)

Iron Galaxy should stick to fighting games. They usually do a good job on those. 

inb4 Killer Instinct PC port locked at 30fps.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 25, 2015)

If they are porting their own game it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2015)

The dude that sent in bottlecaps to Bethesda to pre-order Fallout 4 is actually getting a copy of the game.


----------



## Simon (Jun 25, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Props to WB? They're the ones that hired Iron Galaxy to do the PC port despite their long standing shitty reputation.  The only reason WB is doing anything is because Steam's new refund system is giving them a kick square in the balls.


What other bad ports have they done other than Borderlands 2? Whoever thought they could get that game running on Vita was fucking insane.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2015)

Iron Galaxy needs to learn to not suck, like Nixxes (who did the PC port for Thief, PC and PS3 port for Tomb Raider, PC port for Hitman: Absolution, and PC port of Deus Ex: Human Revolution... they're also doing the 360 port for Rise of the Tomb Raider, and PC port for Deus Ex: Mankind Divided).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2015)

khris said:


> Iron Galaxy should stick to fighting games. They usually do a good job on those.
> 
> inb4 Killer Instinct PC port locked at 30fps.



If they fuck up their own game, that would be the last straw, I imagine.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2015)

Grabbed Driveclub for $25. Haven't played a racing game in years. Now I remember why. I'm terrible.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 26, 2015)

Simon said:


> Grabbed Driveclub for $25. Haven't played a racing game in years. Now I remember why. I'm terrible.



Sim Racer or Arcade Racer?


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2015)

Tests show that the PC version of Arkham Knight, even on its highest settings, lack many effects that can be found in the PS4 version including rain effects and ambient occlusion.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Sim Racer or Arcade Racer?


Mix of both.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2015)

Too out of it to find or make thread, so yeah


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2015)

Also, according to IGN, RotTR is "old school."

It's said there are some "main story" tombs but there are a lot of off, optional tombs that are still "key." 

There's more non-lethal things thanks to Lara's ability to craft on the fly. In a behind-closed-doors demo IGN saw, Lara was able to distract a couple enemies with an arrow, then create a makeshift gas bomb. Though there's still lethal stuff, like crafting poison darts and taking out an enemy in a lethal takedown from a tree branch from above. 

There are still situations of ambushes, but they tried to create as many situations as possible where you can approach combat on your own terms.

They also tried to "celebrate" dangerous, hostile animals and traps that can kill Lara.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Jun 27, 2015)

Techland has been having a ball at bungie's expense


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2015)

Too bad Dying Light sucks just as bad as Destiny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2015)

I thought the DLC would at least be tame in comparison.



It's not.


----------



## Simon (Jun 27, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Too bad Dying Light sucks just as bad as Destiny.


I enjoyed my time with Dying Light.


----------



## teddy (Jun 27, 2015)

Never played it myself so i can't say 



khris said:


> I thought the DLC would at least be tame in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not.



that's what makes this so funny to me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2015)

From what I saw I think it's decent, but I think everyone is brunt from playing/watching zombie stuff.


----------



## Simon (Jun 27, 2015)

khris said:


> I thought the DLC would at least be tame in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not.


They didn't tear their game apart into small overpriced "expansions" though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2015)

The thirst is real


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2015)

So I visited my folk's place and my younger sister was playing Assassin's Creed, was about to give her a bunch of shit when turns out she was playing Black Flag so I ended up playing some 4 hours with her.

The sailing is the best I've played, and the crews singing is just a magical experience. I don't give a shit about Assassin's Creed in general but Black Flag is a fucking awesome pirate game.

Heard they botched it with 5 or something but fuck if I care. Every series needs at least 1 gem.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 28, 2015)

I was thinking about getting Black Flag, but I only played Assassin's Creed 1 and it didn't leave the best impression. Glad to hear my love of pirates didn't betray me.


----------



## Lance (Jun 28, 2015)

Anyone know the free game on steam right now, Total War : Shogun II, is it free for ever or just for limited time?


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2015)

Lance said:


> Anyone know the free game on steam right now, Total War : Shogun II, is it free for ever or just for limited time?



You can play it for free for this weekend.  After that you won't be able to play it.


----------



## Lance (Jun 28, 2015)

Dream said:


> You can play it for free for this weekend.  After that you won't be able to play it.



Ahh.. Its like game time with Origin. 

Sucks.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2015)

Apparently when Hennig left NAughty Dog, they scrapped eight months of shoot from Uncharted 4.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qu-PKLJEYZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 29, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE37PplM5ps[/youtube]


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 30, 2015)

And why do you want to post links?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2015)

Is it really that hard to come up with 10 constructive non-spammy posts?


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 30, 2015)

I the only one here old enough to remember this, but fuck it!


 REMASTER!




TIME TO KILL SOME COMMIES AND ALIENS ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2015)

You're the only one that can remember a game from 1998?

How old do you think everyone here is?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2015)

If that shitty Metroid spinoff was a WiiU game in the veins of Republic Commando, which was partially inspired by Metroid Prime, people would be losing their shit. There is actually some demand for Metroid games focused on Federation Soldiers but the sci-fi, multiplayer, space football chibi crap kinda fucked it all up.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 2, 2015)

Republic Commando was fucking *awesome *but it had nothing to do with Metroid Prime, other than I guess the helmet hud.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2015)

^

**other than I guess the helmet hud.**

Which is the one thing I distinctively remember hearing from the devs that was inspired from MP.

But I can see how that assertion might have been misleading:


----------



## Krory (Jul 2, 2015)

TALES OF SYMPHONIA ON STEAM NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2015)

Uncharted 4's MP will run at 60fps but the single player will run at 30. Cuz you know, fuck single player and all.


----------



## Simon (Jul 2, 2015)

khris said:


> Uncharted 4's MP will run at 60fps but the single player will run at 30. Cuz you know, fuck single player and all.


Maybe because they can't get it to run at a steady 60?


----------



## Krory (Jul 2, 2015)

One would think it'd be significantly *easier* to get SP to run at 60 compared to MP.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2015)

Simon said:


> Maybe because they can't get it to run at a steady 60?



Or they could have scrapped MP to put in more work and resources into single player, since it's the main focus of the game and all. Butlelno, gotta have that platform for DLC.


----------



## Krory (Jul 2, 2015)

At least it's not 2K - they used to force MP into all their games, convinced that single player games don't sell.  Hence BioShock 2 and Spec Ops: The Line.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 2, 2015)

This game....

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2R4qBZoYLg[/youtube]


----------



## sworder (Jul 2, 2015)

khris said:


> Or they could have scrapped MP to put in more work and resources into single player, since it's the main focus of the game and all. Butlelno, gotta have that platform for DLC.



multiplayer is the best part 

i get hundreds of hours of uncharted multiplayer while i get less than 10 of the single player


----------



## teddy (Jul 2, 2015)

khris said:


> Or they could have scrapped MP to put in more work and resources into single player, since it's the main focus of the game and all. Butlelno, gotta have that platform for DLC.



60fps single player doesn't sound cinematic to me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2015)

sworder said:


> multiplayer is the best part
> 
> i get hundreds of hours of uncharted multiplayer while i get less than 10 of the single player



Then why not just make it a MP game?


----------



## teddy (Jul 2, 2015)

Doesn't coincide with muh cinematic vision


don't ask why


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 2, 2015)

Do people still play UC3?


----------



## sworder (Jul 3, 2015)

khris said:


> Then why not just make it a MP game?



why not both?



blakstealth said:


> Do people still play UC3?



there are probably still players but many lost interest because ND has this bad habit of entirely changing the game with their balance updates

you need to learn to play the game differently every time they change something and it was so annoying  happened with UC2 and UC3. it didn't happen with TLOU but they had DLC weapons/perks which was even worse

for such good developers, they make such terrible decisions

still gotta give it to them, their MP is some of the best around when it works. sorry for ranting


----------



## teddy (Jul 3, 2015)

Yeah, i'll give them props for tlou's mp where actual teamwork is required and rambo tactics screw your team over


----------



## Simon (Jul 3, 2015)

khris said:


> *Or they could have scrapped MP to put in more work and resources into single player,* since it's the main focus of the game and all. Butlelno, gotta have that platform for DLC.


No amount of resources and time was going to get that game running at 60.

 It can't have that level of graphic fidelity and run at 60fps on that hardware. It was never going to happen.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Tx2T3zDHBM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2015)

Simon said:


> No amount of resources and time was going to get that game running at 60.
> 
> It can't have that level of graphic fidelity and run at 60fps on that hardware. It was never going to happen.



Yet it plays @60fps in MP.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 3, 2015)

That moment when Nissan thinks that these photos are real instead of Driveclub's gameplay.


----------



## Magic (Jul 3, 2015)

smh, really hate sjw people jumping on anything without any solid research etc.


----------



## Gino (Jul 3, 2015)

RemChu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 4, 2015)

RemChu said:


> smh, really hate sjw people jumping on anything without any solid research etc.


seems legitimate


----------



## Krory (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 5, 2015)

girls

plz stop and be good

girls


----------



## Naruto (Jul 5, 2015)

So can you guys guess what game I'm having a blast playing?


----------



## Simon (Jul 6, 2015)

khris said:


> Yet it plays @60fps in MP.


Yeah, because it's MP, not SP. Graphically, MP won't be as taxing as SP. I seriously doubt Uncharted 4 will even run at a steady 30.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2015)

console peasants, pls go home


----------



## teddy (Jul 6, 2015)

Look at that 30fps prompt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2015)

Simon said:


> Yeah, because it's MP, not SP. Graphically, MP won't be as taxing as SP. I seriously doubt Uncharted 4 will even run at a steady 30.



I'm not sure what you're trying to argue about anymore. But if the SP doesn't even run at a steady 30fps...


----------



## teddy (Jul 6, 2015)

>tfw we're talking about a true "next-gen" title


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2015)

Bunch of rumors and whispers all over the place about the NX, plus Nintendo already connecting big releases with its release.

Are we really that fucking close to it?


----------



## Simon (Jul 6, 2015)

GOAT.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 6, 2015)

No joke, I actually think Metal Gear Solid with get the GOTY award. Who are the other contenders for it?


----------



## Simon (Jul 6, 2015)

Kinda sad though, I can't wait for MGSV and Fallout 4, but my hype for Just Cause 3 is so low. 

I'm gonna be so sick of open world games by the end of this year.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm more sad that Mad Max won't get that much attention given that it releases the same day as Metal Gear. And the game looks amazing in my opinion.


----------



## Simon (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bunch of rumors and whispers all over the place about the NX, plus Nintendo already connecting big releases with its release.
> 
> Are we really that fucking close to it?



When? Where? Should I start saving again?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2015)

Simon said:


>



Nice, very Starcraft Ghost.



khris said:


> When? Where? Should I start saving again?



Link removed



Rumors and rumors but the Unseen64 guy who has confirmed connections at Nintendo is already saying plenty of stuff about it too, there's an established concept already. If anything, I think I've read there's WiiU BC but then again, it's really hard to make out the bullshit from the legit.

Also, Just Cause 3 is THE open world game to be hyped for. They Red Factioned the fuck out of it while making the gameplay even more crazy and dynamic.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 7, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CAsWwI5Xv4[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nice, very Starcraft Ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welp, guess no xbone for me this gen.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2015)

One of the prevailing rumors is that the NX will be out next year, possibly in the summer/mid-year. That'll be fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pRjXVjmb9nw[/YOUTUBE]

>Mobile


----------



## Simon (Jul 7, 2015)

Pumped to replay this, what an incredible game.

[YOUTUBE]mU3nNT4rcFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jul 7, 2015)

"launch" trailer

ps4 "exclusive"

This fucking industry, I swear.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2015)

khris said:


> Welp, guess no xbone for me this gen.



Bone up, khris. Scalebound, Quantum Break and Crackdown are coming.

Anyway, so Sega's CEO admitted they've been fucking up when it comes to management of their established series, disappointing plenty of old fans throughout the years. They also said they've been re-learning quality control and western marketing with Atlus, which is a viking at shitting money with low development/marketing budgets. They're also announcing a new big console game this TGS.



After Square Enix having a sort of company resurgence of its game culture after Bravely Default, betting on its actual talent instead of relying on "bigger fish" western misconceptions, Atlus being reference as the "what-to-do" instead of "Isn't this medium sized company cute?", Sega admitting they've been shitting the bed in the AAA front, Platinum Games getting work from the most bizarre of companies, From Software becoming an action rpg giant, The Last Guardian reappearing, Devil May Cry 4 making a reappearance with Itsuno gaining much more spotlight than he ever did and Yu Suzuki/IGA managing to make their dream games through kickstarter, I'm actually pretty hopeful for the Japanese industry right now. Influential retards like Inafune did so much damage to it, it's not even funny.

Nippon should embrace its superior Japanese games, expertly folded over 1000 times, and the weebs will come to them.

2015 has been pretty fucking good for video games in all fronts when you look back. Some good shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2015)

Nippon is besto for gaming


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> 
> Rumors and rumors but the Unseen64 guy who has confirmed connections at Nintendo is already saying plenty of stuff about it too, there's an established concept already. If anything, I think I've read there's WiiU BC but then again, it's really hard to make out the bullshit from the legit.



The first rumor is pretty much as expected with what has been happening. 



Naruto said:


> "launch" trailer
> 
> ps4 "exclusive"
> 
> This fucking industry, I swear.



It really is sad and assuming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2015)

>Kim Kardashian Hollywood

That's some fucked up bait. It's like they're doing a reverse Hatred.


----------



## teddy (Jul 10, 2015)

>tfw you remember a few years ago ubisoft said that only 5-7% of the pc gamerbase actually pay for games


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2015)

Big companies wise up when they actually work up a decent service, the definition of baby steps. Steam coming up with its refunds option is probably the major factor into better quality control too.

Not that Ubisoft is doing any kind of decent service, people are just tools for Assassin's Creed, I guess.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 10, 2015)

Who's in charge of accepting the section banners?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2015)

Nardo usually asks the admins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FFR4jdYsfCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2015)

How Cassandra _should_ have looked in her romance scene. /drool


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

that boy has nice abs











khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]FFR4jdYsfCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 12, 2015)

She looks so weird there^


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2015)

This is actually somewhat true. Especially concerning Blazblue.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2015)

Central Fiction woop. Looks like I'll skip Chrono Phantasma entirely for it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey guys, he died


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

For a brief second i thought someone was playing games with my emotions


----------



## Simon (Jul 13, 2015)

Monster Factory is the greatest video feature polygon has ever done.

[YOUTUBE]V5PlKZRQVgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Jul 13, 2015)

khris said:


> This is actually somewhat true. Especially concerning Blazblue.



So true.  I'm loving CPE.

But, I know I won't be able to play the next Blazblue game in America until next year around this time

Central Fiction Extend.


----------



## Krory (Jul 14, 2015)

Apparently Deep Silver dropped YAGER as developer for Dead Island 2.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Jul 14, 2015)

*Who wants a 2 week gold free trial run?*
I just got my xbox one and it came with 2 weeks gold free trial run. I thought I could just add it to my gold account but they won't let you use it like that. You have to have ran out or never had gold before. Anybody who don't have gold or ran out, let me know and iIll send you the code. It's useless to me.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gY6GzhjPXaE[/YOUTUBE]

Some footage from Shenmue 3 was released.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 15, 2015)

khris said:


> This is actually somewhat true. Especially concerning Blazblue.



I'm just sitting here waiting for the whole cast of GG to make it to Xrd...


----------



## Simon (Jul 15, 2015)

Managed to grab me 10 $200 BB gift cards for $15 each, charge went through but I doubt they'll honor it. Expecting my refund in the morning.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 15, 2015)

Simon said:


> Managed to grab me 10 $200 BB gift cards for $15 each, charge went through but I doubt they'll honor it. Expecting my refund in the morning.


saw this last night, too. with the amount of gift cards that have been potentially bought, it could've bought Best Buy themselves.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 15, 2015)

If for some reason they do honor it, that would be some wicked prizes for a tournament no?


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 15, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> If for some reason they do honor it, that would be some wicked prizes for a tournament no?


forget prizes. Everyone gets a TV! and you get a TV! and you get a TV! TVs for everyone!


----------



## Simon (Jul 15, 2015)

Been pending on preparing order since this morning, no one has gotten it so far. I'm not losing hope though!


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2015)

Jotaro said:


> [YOUTUBE]gY6GzhjPXaE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Some footage from Shenmue 3 was released.



I suppose that they have to feed the hungry fans something even if it is worthless stuff.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 15, 2015)

Well it is coming on 2017, so they gotta keep the fans interested.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 16, 2015)

I agree. I pledged for that game so I appreciate what they're doing.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 16, 2015)

I donated $30 dollars, so I hope my money is well spent.

The other donations are crazy though. If you donated $6.000 you could become an NPC on the game lol.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> Been pending on preparing order since this morning, no one has gotten it so far. I'm not losing hope though!


you know this has gotten out of hand if your local news stations is reporting it.


----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2015)

Don't feel like finding the thread so if someone else wants to, that's nice, Dragon Age: Inquisition gets a six-hour demo on PC - if you decide to buy the game after finishing the demo, your progress will carry over.

Furthermore, the Multiplayer demo is unlimitedly free, and you also have access to the free multiplayer DLC packs and can play with any other folks that have it.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 16, 2015)

Jotaro said:


> I donated $30 dollars, so I hope my money is well spent.
> 
> The other donations are crazy though. If you donated $6.000 you could become an NPC on the game lol.



Yeah, I donated 30 too. I wonder how they'll know which digital copy to send. I guess they'll do a survey or something. I stopped reading the emails for the kickstarter a long time ago but damn your very own npc? 
They raising the bar on them goals.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Yeah, I donated 30 too. I wonder how they'll know which digital copy to send. I guess they'll do a survey or something. I stopped reading the emails for the kickstarter a long time ago but damn your very own npc?
> They raising the bar on them goals.



$10000 for a dinner with Yu Suzuki though.


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2015)

Jotaro said:


> $10000 for a dinner with Yu Suzuki though.



Have there been any takers for that?


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Have there been any takers for that?



Yeah, they sold out immediately. (I think there were like 7 people who did it)


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2015)

Probably going to be a ten minute dinner.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 16, 2015)

I mean they do get all the other shit like becoming an NPC, and way more. But I'd laugh if the dinner only lasted 30 minutes


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 19, 2015)

playable Grimlock

Hot damn, Nier prices on their way up again.

Get it while the gettin's good.


----------



## Simon (Jul 19, 2015)

I miss it.

[YOUTUBE]A1K6IFGnhA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2015)

Take. Money. Now.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 20, 2015)

khris said:


> Take. Money. Now.



A remake and a new game. Pretty cool. I've never played Odin Sphere, but this looks sweet.


----------



## Simon (Jul 20, 2015)

Never played Odin Sphere, not really excited. Was hoping for another Dragon's Crown or something similar.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 21, 2015)

Simon said:


> Never played Odin Sphere, not really excited. Was hoping for another Dragon's Crown or something similar.



New game will be announced at Tokyo Game Show, hints of scifi stuff.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 22, 2015)

OH MY FUCKING GOD

ODIN SPHERE IS THE SHITNIZZLE!!


----------



## Naruto (Jul 23, 2015)

Simon said:


> Never played Odin Sphere, not really excited. Was hoping for another Dragon's Crown or something similar.



Odin Sphere isn't as good as Dragon's Crown (my personal opinion), but it's still great.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 23, 2015)

They're revamping the combat to make it more similar to Dragon's Crown and Muramasa which is is a godsend, to be honest. Odin's Sphere gameplay was borderline braindead adn grindy as hell.

This HD remaster is fucking sweet. Actual effort. In a detailed 2D game. Fucking Atlus and Vanillaware, man.


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2015)

Unbunch your panties, Tomb Raider fans.



Krorypheus said:


> _Rise of the Tomb Raider_ will drop on November 10th of this year on XBox One and XBox 360 both. However, it was recently announced by Square Enix that fans of their PCs can round up their game on Windows 10 and Steam in early 2016. Sony fans will have to wait until Holiday of 2016 to rock out with their cocks out on the PS4 (no word on a PS3 version yet).


----------



## Simon (Jul 23, 2015)

So those Deception games are actually pretty cool. I was expecting some shitty JRPG.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2015)

They are. I'll buy Nightmare Princess when I'm done with a few games am juggling atm.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 23, 2015)

Simon said:


> I miss it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]A1K6IFGnhA8[/YOUTUBE]



MGO can burn in hell.

In all seriousness, the community needs to be nuked before I would consider playing MGO2 again if the servers came back.


----------



## Simon (Jul 23, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> MGO can burn in hell.
> 
> In all seriousness, the community needs to be nuked before I would consider playing MGO2 again if the servers came back.


Oh yeah, the whole reason I stopped playing was because of how fucked that community got in the later years.

I'm just excited for MGO3  team sneaking.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 23, 2015)

Simon said:


> Oh yeah, the whole reason I stopped playing was because of how fucked that community got in the later years.
> 
> I'm just excited for MGO3  team sneaking.



I think I have typed up like 17 unique rants about MGO2 on /v/ throughout the years. The game itself is near perfection, but its the best example on how a community can ruin a great online game. I'd like to say Konami abandoned the game, but there were tons of updates, they just didn't care about balancing the game in the slightest.


----------



## Simon (Jul 24, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> I think I have typed up like 17 unique rants about MGO2 on /v/ throughout the years. The game itself is near perfection, but its the best example on how a community can ruin a great online game. I'd like to say Konami abandoned the game, but there were tons of updates, they just didn't care about balancing the game in the slightest.


Sadly MGO3 isn't going to last that long if not at all. With the recent events with Kojima and KojiPro getting disbanded, I don't doubt KojiPro LA is going down with them. We've had one trailer and a few bits of info about MGO3, and the game is almost 1 month away from being released. Konami has made it quite clear that they aren't going to support this one either.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 24, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> I think I have typed up like 17 unique rants about MGO2 on /v/ throughout the years. The game itself is near perfection, but its the best example on how a community can ruin a great online game. I'd like to say Konami abandoned the game, but there were tons of updates, they just didn't care about balancing the game in the slightest.



People didn't like it when I CQC -> throat slit 

The worst was being called a camper. In a Metal Gear game.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Unbunch your panties, Tomb Raider fans.



Wait so Windows 10 is required? Fuck.


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Wait so Windows 10 is required? Fuck.



No, Windows 10 is going to be Microsoft's PC thing - it's going to be on Windows 10 *and* Steam (hence why they keep saying _Gears of War_ PC version is coming to Windows 10).


----------



## Naruto (Jul 26, 2015)

Let me know if you guys want to do this or not. No sense spending a long time organizing something unless you're actually interested.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]IptvSQY9Qa8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Simon (Jul 27, 2015)

Suprised that DA:I got so many votes in last years GOTY thread.

It's alright if you like dating sims and hundreds of fetch quests. I wouldn't call it a good RPG though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2015)

It certainly wasn't that interesting.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 27, 2015)

That was because all the games from last year sucked balls, so they gave it to the one that sucked less.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 27, 2015)

bayonetta 2 came out last year lol


----------



## Simon (Jul 27, 2015)

2014 was a great year to be a Nintendo fan.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 28, 2015)

Jon Snow said:


> People didn't like it when I CQC -> throat slit
> 
> The worst was being called a camper. In a Metal Gear game.



Master CQC class was cancer, but the real cancer was assault rifles, even without Auto-aim they just shit on every class. Snipers had a chance if they played like a sniper and did cross map shots behind cover. Even then that wasn't guaranteed as AR's can still 1 shot kill you across the map. Also snipers would end up spending more time fighting other snipers then actual AR players, so AR's went unchecked.


----------



## Simon (Jul 28, 2015)

It's crazy 17-Bit managed to keep this feature secret for 2 years. This game has somehow morphed into a crazy top down procedural Platinum action game with a parry system and difficulty curve.

[YOUTUBE]EtEVu8sNP50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Xiammes (Jul 29, 2015)

Which is it?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 30, 2015)

I liked having the stickied threads in the Game Shelf.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KS9304gXbds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh man...

REmake 2 is looking more and more likely.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2015)

JUST DO IT.

But seriously I'm pretty ecstatic, though they have been saying this for years, but with the success of REmake and their acknowledged interest to remake games, this is looking very likely.


----------



## Krory (Jul 30, 2015)

They've thrown it around but this is the first time it seems they're really outgoing, you know? I mean, they went out and specifically asked what fans wanted and not only that, they _came back_ and responded and if the message the poster said regarding his boss is true...  yeah.

And not only REmake, but supposedly Revelations 2 - despite its poor start - picked up pretty well, especially on its retail release, and with the PS Vita version around the corner... 

I was always pretty dismissive of them remaking RE2 but for the first time it feels pretty certain that it just might happen.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2015)

That's how I feel, before it felt like they were just blowing hot smoke to rile up the fanbase, but this seems legitimate for all the right reasons.

I think they biggest decision is how to remake it, classic RE style or over the shoulder view. Probably would be best to make a tech demo of both and let the community decide.


----------



## Krory (Jul 30, 2015)

Honestly, after having played the HD version of CODE: Veronica, I'm not sure I could go back to the classic tank controls, let alone enjoy it. I think Revelations 2 proved you could still manage some decent horror (coupled with amazing atmosphere) with the OTS view.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 30, 2015)

Over the shoulder would definitely be best for REmake 2. The classic controls are very dated. Yeah, I know, "the controls are half the reason the games were scary." But they're so dated I can't see myself having much fun with it.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2015)

I still had a lot of fun with REmake, but I'm fine with OTS as long as its done correctly.


----------



## Krory (Jul 30, 2015)

REmake also had a redone control scheme, though, so that's something. 

Frankly, as far as I'm concerned, at this stage of the series for it to truly be a "remake" it should be the new OTS perspective. With that it really does feel like they're remaking the game instead of just trying to bring back "old glory days." Because again, Rev 2 really proves that it CAN be done right.


----------



## Krory (Jul 30, 2015)

Also, have you guys heard about this massive New Vegas mod coming out, The Frontier? Just heard of it like yesterday.  Sounds cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4Uk83ceNRo8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jul 31, 2015)

I never cease to be amazed by folks' stories of how they think big publishers are going bankrupt.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2015)

When most people talk about Konami going bankrupt they don't realize that Konami has their fingers in a lot more lucrative things than gaming. They rake in obnoxious amounts of money from their casinos and other stuff.


----------



## Krory (Jul 31, 2015)

When talking to someone about the RE2 remake, the were remarking that Capcom needs a "big hit" to stay alive and I'm like... did they miss the part where REmaster was their hugest selling digital release, Rev2 still did positively, and DMC4:SE brought in a 100% profit?


----------



## Krory (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VzL67rze99o[/YOUTUBE]

Not bad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1t_4YclrGqM[/YOUTUBE]



That would have been a sick prologue/epilogue.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 1, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> When most people talk about Konami going bankrupt they don't realize that Konami has their fingers in a lot more lucrative things than gaming. They rake in obnoxious amounts of money from their casinos and other stuff.



FYI konami's current ceo is a friggin nutcase.

He's clinically insane.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 1, 2015)

Game isnt out yet.

Wont be out till 2016 at this rate lmao


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 1, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> FYI konami's current ceo is a friggin nutcase.
> 
> He's clinically insane.



Got any good examples of his insanity?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 1, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Game isnt out yet.
> 
> Wont be out till 2016 at this rate lmao



That was a false rumor. The dev clarified that it's still set to come out next month, iirc.


----------



## The World (Aug 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRv8bqeR_T4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 1, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Got any good examples of his insanity?



He started cleaning house cause he's neurotic.





Death-kun said:


> That was a false rumor. The dev clarified that it's still set to come out next month, iirc.




Eh


----------



## Krory (Aug 2, 2015)

>Neogaf
>The place where people claim they can see prices for DLC in coding


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 2, 2015)

Really?
I gotta read that thread

link where?

Something about Witcher 3?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2015)

Since it's okay to play from US IPs now, and I'm lazy, anyone played PSO2 think it's worth bothering?  I really wanted to play it but I'm hearing mixed things, and more now that it's been separated.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QhQ9NbuAOwI[/YOUTUBE]

Some balls to the walls shit right here.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2015)

I heard about Odallus yesterday and it looked bitchin'. Just not sure if it's worth $15 since the description made it sound like it's a rather short game. Though I guess the price doesn't matter as long as it's fun.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FiVaO7PNvXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 3, 2015)

Didn't he also open up another kickstarter for a game.


Obviously he believes the gaming community are suckers.


----------



## Krory (Aug 3, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I heard about Odallus yesterday and it looked bitchin'. Just not sure if it's worth $15 since the description made it sound like it's a rather short game. Though I guess the price doesn't matter as long as it's fun.



This is why people still bought Vanishing of Ethan Carter when it can last as long as like an hour.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 4, 2015)

Xbox Gamescom Briefing

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mXVX_1Idcg[/youtube]


----------



## Krory (Aug 5, 2015)

New DA:I DLC coming out next week, off into the Deep Roads we go!


----------



## Krory (Aug 5, 2015)

For Honor looks interesting.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2015)

FBI has seizes computers of Chicago man in connection with the "Fappening" hack

Humble Bundle has a nice one going on right now, a Namco Bandai bundle.

For the standard buck you get Deadcore, Pac-Man Championship DX+, and Platformines.

Bump it up to the average $6.41 you also get Ridge Racer Unbounded Bundle, Ace Combat Assault Horizon, and Enslaved: Odyssey to the West.

Match the final $10 tier and you can add Dark Souls: Prepare To Die Edition.

For $10, Dark Souls and Enslaved are worth it alone (even if Enslaved is a pretty bad port). There's also more games to drop in the mid-tier.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2015)

Mighty No. 9 did get delayed after all.


----------



## Simon (Aug 6, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> New DA:I DLC coming out next week, off into the Deep Roads we go!


I'm ready for more fetch quests!


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DeathScream (Aug 7, 2015)

as i said before

MN?9 = white elephant


----------



## Jimin (Aug 10, 2015)

So I popped in an old copy of Metal Gear Solid 2 since I was feeling nostalgic...

I'm not too good at it.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 11, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> So I popped in an old copy of Metal Gear Solid 2 since I was feeling nostalgic...
> 
> I'm not too good at it.



The worst metal gear


----------



## Jimin (Aug 11, 2015)

Having never played the original 2 Metal Gears and Metal Gear Solid 1, the story was so confusing... @__@

3 was pretty fun though.  But I wasn't too good at that one either. DX


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 11, 2015)

Naruto said:


> The worst metal gear



B-But I liked MGS2.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 11, 2015)

*Only 34% Of Steam Users Run Their Games At 1080p*


----------



## p-lou (Aug 11, 2015)

Naruto said:


> The worst metal gear



lies and fucking slander


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Only 34% Of Steam Users Run Their Games At 1080p*



This triggers me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 18, 2015)

Lookadat. Konami is actually pulling an IP awareness survey.

Physical release of child of light... on Vita?!

You fucking choose Castlevania, ZotE and Gradius in it.


----------



## dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Konami having to do this


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 19, 2015)

someday....
[YOUTUBE]DnvGI5JMiok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> someday....
> [YOUTUBE]DnvGI5JMiok[/YOUTUBE]



That's the Other M suit, not Prime's 

Still looks fantastic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll have to wait until my firstborn's wedding to play a 2D Metroid won't I?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Another 2D Metroid might seriously never be made again 

At least there's a bit of a metroidvania renaissance going on right now.

I've been adding a bunch of info the each platform thread's opening post  I also made some new thread icons to go with them.

Now we need a new banner.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2015)

The Nintendo icons seem a bit out of place imo. The other three look too modern so they look weird to me.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> The Nintendo icons seem a bit out of place imo. The other three look too modern so they look weird to me.



Really? I really like the Nintendo one. What would you replace it with?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Really? I really like the Nintendo one. What would you replace it with?



Since you went with the PSN logo for PS4 and PS Vita then how about the the Nintendo Network icon?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Since you went with the PSN logo for PS4 and PS Vita then how about the the Nintendo Network icon?





This one, right? I considered it but didn't think it was as easily identifiable.

I'm actually mulling on changing the PSN icon to the Playstation logo:


----------



## Simon (Aug 20, 2015)

PS1 logo is best playstation logo


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Simon said:


> PS1 logo is best playstation logo



I like the one with the colors as well, but then it would be inconsistent with the rest being more modern 

My favorite Nintendo logo was the N64 era one.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Another 2D Metroid might seriously never be made again
> 
> At least there's a bit of a metroidvania renaissance going on right now.
> 
> ...



Rejoice, my friend, and play the Another Metroid 2 Remake. It may not be finished, but it's still awesome.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Rejoice, my friend, and play the Another Metroid 2 Remake. It may not be finished, but it's still awesome.



Oh buddy are you kidding, I've been doing exactly that.

Game is hard, by the way


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Oh buddy are you kidding, I've been doing exactly that.
> 
> Game is hard, by the way



Metroid 2 is legit as fuck, but it needs a modern remake badly.  I'm glad a fan remake is in progress. I forget when I stopped playing it. I played for about an hour, but then I had an urge to play the original Metroid 2 first. So I did that, but then never went back to AM2R.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2015)

I still play games.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2015)

I guess I shouldn't be amazed at how pissy people are getting over Capcom trashing the fan-made RE2 remake.


----------



## Lance (Aug 20, 2015)

I beat Bio-shock infinite pretty easily.....then why is Burial at Sea hard? 

Already died 6 times. Its a record.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Changed the Playstation logo to the more recognizable one, fixed the alignment on all of them.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2015)

Lance said:


> I beat Bio-shock infinite pretty easily.....then why is Burial at Sea hard?
> 
> Already died 6 times. Its a record.



They had to try and mask the fact that it's like forty minutes long.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2015)

Korky said:


> I guess I shouldn't be amazed at how pissy people are getting over Capcom trashing the fan-made RE2 remake.



Wait, people are getting pissy?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EGZ-mD53X1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Atlas (Aug 20, 2015)

That master race icon.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 20, 2015)

I can't get into Metroid. I've tried 3 different games and I couldn't get into a single one...

Original, Super, Zero Mission...

Not a single one held my interest for long...


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2015)

PlayStation logo is much better but that Nintendo Logo needs to go.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> PlayStation logo is much better but that Nintendo Logo needs to go.



Provide a superior replacement 



Edward Cullen said:


> I can't get into Metroid. I've tried 3 different games and I couldn't get into a single one...
> 
> Original, Super, Zero Mission...
> 
> Not a single one held my interest for long...



Sorry to hear that, I guess.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 20, 2015)

It's especially strange considering I really love the Metroidvania-style Castlevania games. Most of them are among my favorite games of all time. @__@


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm the complete opposite of Cullen. 

Tho to be fair I never even tried any 3D Metroid. Never owned a Gamecube, and the Wiimote controls aren't for me. If they can give the Prime collection pro controller support I'd get on that asap.




Naruto said:


> Provide a superior replacement



Mario face, Reggie face, Samus face, etc...


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2015)

Never played Metroid either.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 20, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Wait, people are getting pissy?



People who aren't the developers of the remake, at least. The people who might be gettings jobs at Capcom or just work on a collaboration with them sure aren't.

Who cares?


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Wait, people are getting pissy?





Deathbringerpt said:


> People who aren't the developers of the remake, at least. The people who might be gettings jobs at Capcom or just work on a collaboration with them.
> 
> Who cares?



This. Yeah, typical "fanbase" of anything, "Waah, waaah, why you gotta take away our toys?!" sorta thing. But yeah, the people that were working on it get to fucking work with or for Capcom on this, or at least have some involvement, so yeah.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 21, 2015)

khris said:


> Mario face, Reggie face, Samus face, etc...



Nah, I wanted an official vector logo. We already have reggie / samus. Plus, I like this one


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2015)

Tfw I already own Nazi Zombie Army 2 but I want Nazi Zombie Army Trilogy because that, alone, has an update that adds the L4D cast as playable. 

Zoey killing Nazi Zombies... This is my dream.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 21, 2015)

Surprise Surprise, Nintendo's bringing back carts baby


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2015)

Going back to carts is fine.  Faster read times is great.


----------



## Gino (Aug 21, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Surprise Surprise, Nintendo's bringing back carts baby


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2015)

I wish I wasn't poor.  So much shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2015)

Korky said:


> I wish I wasn't poor.  *So much shit.*



Fucking this. People moaning about "nothing's coming out" need a fucking calendar.



Dream said:


> Going back to carts is fine.  Faster read times is great.



Only if I can blow on them.


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2015)

It ain't eve nabout shit still coming out

Like I said I want Nazi Zombie Trilogy now because they added the L4D cast as playable characters, and I've only ever played the second one anyway (though for the Trilogy, they updated the previous two titles with new graphics, animations, etc.)

It was on sale for the weekend which would've been nice.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 22, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Surprise Surprise, Nintendo's bringing back carts baby



To home consoles. They've kept using them on handhelds this whole time


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2015)

Way too many god damn stickies.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2015)

also looks like they might have some physical form of crossbuy?

Looks like you can stick the cart in multiple systems?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> also looks like they might have some physical form of crossbuy?
> 
> Looks like you can stick the cart in multiple systems?



holy shit am down with this. Would love to play 3DS(or other handheld) games on my TV.


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2015)

khris said:


> holy shit am down with this. Would love to play 3DS(or other handheld) games on my TV.



Would Nintendo really allow this?  Makes little sense from a business perspective.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I mean if its is an iOS like ecosystem their going for it makes sense

Its like taking the Vita > Vita TV thing a whole further step


This is why nintendo can patent something like this



That's never been done before


Oooooh wouldnt that be interesting


----------



## Simon (Aug 23, 2015)

Can't wait for the inevitable TW3 vs Fallout 4 battle in the Arcade GOTY thread.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2015)

It is going to be glorious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2015)

Thinking of changing the voting format actually. How would you guys feels about a tournament format?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 24, 2015)

Simon said:


> Can't wait for the inevitable TW3 vs Fallout 4 battle in the Arcade GOTY thread.



Fallout 4 isn't out yet, so we'll have to wait and see and all that jazz, but I'm pretty darn sure nothing is going to beat Witcher 3 this year. Or, in fact, for many years to come. That game is as close to perfect as you can reasonably expect


----------



## Simon (Aug 24, 2015)

I enjoyed TW3, but I didn't love it. Honestly I doubt i'll remember much of it when GOTY voting starts.

MGSV will win GOTY anyway. So fuck those unfinished buggy ass video games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 24, 2015)

*Whistles in his corner playing super mario maker*


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 25, 2015)

I like the new icons.


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2015)

>Anita Sarkeesian was almost nominated/won for a Hugo Award

Does that mean they finally admit her stuff is a work of fiction?


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2015)

Simon said:


> I enjoyed TW3, but I didn't love it. Honestly I doubt i'll remember much of it when GOTY voting starts.
> 
> MGSV will win GOTY anyway. *So fuck those unfinished buggy ass video games.*



Don't hold your breath yet, there was enough time for Konami to fuck it up after they kicked Kojima out and demoted all of his crew.


----------



## Simon (Aug 25, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Don't hold your breath yet, there was enough time for Konami to fuck it up after they kicked Kojima out and demoted all of his crew.


Nah we safe, 1080p 60fps open world goodness.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2015)

konami dollars obviously^


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2015)

If you put much stock into what IGN and Telegraph say, I think there's a lot more to worry about other than how good MGS5 is.


----------



## Simon (Aug 26, 2015)

I feel reviews are a thing of the past and really just need to fade away, replaced with GiantBomb-style footage videos.

Until Dawn might be the best horror game this year, really enjoying it so far. Really wish I had saved it and SOMA for October.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2015)

Link removed

Not video games but still pretty fucking promising.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2015)

Am down with it.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2015)

Simon said:


> I feel reviews are a thing of the past and really just need to fade away, replaced with GiantBomb-style footage videos.



Professional reviews, maybe. But a rating system on storefronts is important and effective. Steam has a very simple "like / dislike" button you can press and leave a few notes about your purchase, and it works pretty much like amazon / newegg / etc. General customer satisfaction is an important piece of information when buying a product.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2015)

khris said:


> Am down with it.



Am even downer if they hire actual Castlevania composers. Picking up Castlevania 3 as the setting to adapt is pretty smart since it means we get a little bit of everything as far as protagonists go so everyone gets part of what they like about Castlevania, Belmonts, Belnades, Alucard and mercenaries.


----------



## Simon (Aug 27, 2015)

Rise of the Tomb Rider coming out day before Fallout 4? Oh boy. I rather check out a new Fallout, I'll just wait for the Uncharted 4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Am even downer if they hire actual Castlevania composers. Picking up Castlevania 3 as the setting to adapt is pretty smart since it means we get a little bit of everything as far as protagonists go so everyone gets part of what they like about Castlevania, Belmonts, Belnades, Alucard and mercenaries.



I skimmed through the article. Does it say which studio will animate it?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 27, 2015)

Castlevania anime? count me in.

First pic and info of the Assassin's Creed movie.





> Lynch discovers he is a descendant of the secret Assassins society through unlocked genetic memories that allow him to relive the adventures of his ancestor, Aguilar, in 15th Century Spain. After gaining incredible knowledge and skills he?s poised to take on the oppressive Knights Templar in the present day.





> I?ve learned hat Michael Fassbender will play two roles in the film. In the present-day sections he will be Michael Lynch, a death row inmate who becomes pawn in the Assassins-Templars war; while in the segments set in the past, he will be Aguilar de Agarorobo, an assassin during the Spanish Inquisition. Both this time period and location are so far unexplored by the main games in the series.
> 
> In the present day scenes, Michael will be subject to tests by researcher called Joseph who is a bit of a baddie. Michael won?t be totally on his own, though, as he?ll be helped by a female Assassin named Lara. And it seems likely that whoever gets cast in that role will also show up in the past sections as another character, presumably one of Lara?s ancestors.
> 
> ...



Link removed





I know many here don't like Assassin's Creed, but it's a guilty pleasure of mine, so I wonder how this will turn out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2015)

khris said:


> I skimmed through the article. Does it say which studio will animate it?



The studio that works on Adventure Time, of all things.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2015)

goty confurmed

get shrekt metallurgy year

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1FbK6fKCxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> goty confurmed
> 
> get shrekt metallurgy year
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1FbK6fKCxs[/YOUTUBE]



That's pretty cool.


----------



## Simon (Aug 28, 2015)

Sucks that your voice recordings don't get uploaded with the level, but I understand the reason. 

Wouldn't want a child hopping on a level and it starts screaming fucked up stuff at them.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GwdNxZzVS8Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]eGbmv9P1zvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2015)

Finally played Starfox 64 for the first time. 3DS version. It's as good as it looks, some top shelf rail shooter shit right there. Here's hoping 0 can compare.


----------



## Simon (Aug 31, 2015)

The MGSV micro-transactions and the Deus Ex Mankind Divided pre-order stuff is absolutely fucking disgusting.

We’re reaching untold depths of shittery with publishers today.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 1, 2015)

Simon said:


> The MGSV micro-transactions and the Deus Ex Mankind Divided pre-order stuff is absolutely fucking disgusting.
> 
> We’re reaching untold depths of shittery with publishers today.



At this point it's all about seeing what they can get away with.. and given how docile our little community is about DLC (which is fucking mind boggling when you consider how quick we are to complain about the small shit), its only going to get much shittier.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2015)

So how bad is it? Not following MGSV news cuz am playing the past games right now and I don't wanna be spoiled?


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2015)

khris said:


> So how bad is it? Not following MGSV news cuz am playing the past games right now and I don't wanna be spoiled?



(no spoilers)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2015)

oh God no that's terrible.  

>speeds up progression


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2015)

First time ever I play Disgaea (D5 demo is on psn now), freakin love it. I'll buy the limited edition *AND *the hdd cover


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 3, 2015)

I played the D5 demo last year. 

Slowpokes.


----------



## Shinjiro (Sep 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Ye7BGnlTZmQ[/YOUTUBE]

 This game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2015)

So Vanillaware might be working on Mecha and little sexy schoolgirls while the Yakuza team might be doing an original IP. That and Persona 5 is having a special event.

Guess I'll pay the most attention to Sega during Tokyo Game Show.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2015)

Only really care about Persona 5.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 11, 2015)

Jotaro said:


> [YOUTUBE]Ye7BGnlTZmQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This game



Random. 

But I guess any time is a good time to bring up FFIX.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2015)

Gobbet ist mein waifu


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2015)

Although language used lacks any specificity, it sounds like the dedicated multiplayer mode for _Tomb Raider_ has been dropped from _Rise_, however Microsoft has said there will be a mod that will allow players to "extend their single-player experience" and "compete with friends." Best guess as it stands is leaderboards and "ghost runs."


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 12, 2015)

Holy crap the Donkey Kong Coutnry 3 for the GBA is so bad, has virtually no sound effects and none of the iconic ones return, graphics are muddy and the overworld is terrible. 

Such a shame, I wish I didn't bring it with me tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Vanillaware might be working on Mecha and little sexy schoolgirls while the Yakuza team might be doing an original IP. That and Persona 5 is having a special event.
> 
> Guess I'll pay the most attention to Sega during Tokyo Game Show.



I see mechas


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2015)

I've got a gift copy of Killing Floor (the first one) to give away, anybody need/want the game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4aK_uoWKvbI[/YOUTUBE]

based square.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2015)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent is free on Steam in case anyone doesn't have it.


----------



## Simon (Sep 15, 2015)

Gravity Rush 2 shot itself all the way up to my most anticipated title of 2016, that game looks incredible.


----------



## Naruko (Sep 21, 2015)

I know, I'm not a regular poster here (though I lurk from time to time, NO PRESSURE HAHAHA) but wanted to drop a line because one of my favorite Arcade peeps is having a birthday in about 10 min exactly and they ARE a member of this Great Order of Gamers and Frivoliters and this is a link to his birthday thread.



I would appreciate anyone (that knows him and or wants to) going on by to offer him hugs and other molestations, if for no other reason than the awesome revolving banners he makes here from time to time. Or something.

Thanks for being patient with my textual invasion. Have a lovely day, everyone


----------



## Naruto (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh god my bday thread was plugged here


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]kXvLg2vy8lA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2015)

I have absolutely no idea what's happening in Killer is Dead but I'm having fun. The music is groovy, the noir art design is cool, dialogue is bizarre and ogling titties is enjoyable with a bro.


----------



## Simon (Sep 25, 2015)

Played a few hours of the Rainbow Six Siege Beta. Its fun, but I feel like its missing something.

Looks like ass though.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 25, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]kXvLg2vy8lA[/YOUTUBE]





it's amazing what people can come up with.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]kXvLg2vy8lA[/YOUTUBE]



Pretty cute.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2015)

Valve cooked up a new Portal song for Lego Dimensions.

Cute as fuck.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 25, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Valve cooked up a new Portal song for Lego Dimensions.
> 
> Cute as fuck.



That was pretty cool


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Valve cooked up a new Portal song for Lego Dimensions.
> 
> Cute as fuck.



Valve should work on Half-Life 3 instead of this stuff despite how cute it may be.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 28, 2015)

Newest vgcats is rather lulzy


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2015)

I fucking forgot about VGCats.

Scott's coloring looks gorgeous these days, holy damn.


----------



## teddy (Sep 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JIXkRXYbKaI[/YOUTUBE]


the day 1 patch is apparently bigger than the game itself


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 30, 2015)

^ The patch is 7GB and apparently fixes absolutely nothing.


----------



## teddy (Sep 30, 2015)

Except add the rest of the game from what i've heard


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Oct 1, 2015)

how about releasing all that content without the pre-order nonsense? 


...crazy talk i know


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2015)

damn, Konami has game.


----------



## Simon (Oct 2, 2015)

Game looks so good, haven't played a Ratchet and Clank since the PS2 days.

[YOUTUBE]iU3sU2WMcPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2015)

Simon said:


> Game looks so good, haven't played a Ratchet and Clank since the PS2 days.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]iU3sU2WMcPM[/YOUTUBE]



Those are some impressive visuals
Can't say I care much about that sort of game though


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

(NOTE: This isn't me)


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 3, 2015)

Simon said:


> Game looks so good, haven't played a Ratchet and Clank since the PS2 days.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]iU3sU2WMcPM[/YOUTUBE]



Oh the feels. I still own R&C 2, R&C 3 and Ratchet Gladiator. Don't own a PS2 anymore though. 

I wish I could play this one.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 4, 2015)

The ps3 ratchet and clank trilogy while not as good as the original trilogy, is still worth a play through.


----------



## Krory (Oct 7, 2015)

Excellent Humble Bundle right now, including Skullgirls and all of its DLC, Deponia, Xenonauts, Sir, You Are Being Hunted, and more for $7.00+

Downside is it also comes with Gone Home.

If I had the money I'd get that shit tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2015)

The Transformers Platinum Games is fucking awesome and it boggles the mind how people are taking it with a lukewarm "Meh, it's okay" when the game is mechanically better than Rising in literally every way while having much more content in terms of unique movesets.

Game looks "cheap" and the level design is shit, that's why people don't like it. It's the only explanation I can come up with.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2015)

I heard. Might pick it up later this year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2015)

khris said:


> I heard. Might pick it up later this year.



I'm just trying to keep up on all the cancelling/momentum moves they're figuring out and that feeling is one of the last few things that makes me tick as a gamer nowadays. Fucking love that.

The hidden style meter in the autobot logo is pretty great. It has 4 stages (greyed out, yellow, red, flashing red like crazy). Yellow and red increase damage, flashing red decreases charge time. Makes a big difference for hammer users especially. The meter appears to go up with combo hits, successful dodges, and goes down when hit and over time.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Transformers Platinum Games is fucking awesome and it boggles the mind how people are taking it with a lukewarm "Meh, it's okay" when the game is mechanically better than Rising in literally every way while having much more content in terms of unique movesets.
> 
> Game looks "cheap" and the level design is shit, that's why people don't like it. It's the only explanation I can come up with.



It's the only one you need, because it's just about the only one that exists.

The boxart alone gives off the air of "Yeah, I'd get that for my kid for 20 bucks". And then there's probably still lingering disappointment when it was announced because people were expecting something else. And then there's just the fact that Transformers doesn't have the best reputation anymore.

One of the better examples of a really good game being trumped by how it's generally perceived.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2015)

Shirker said:


> It's the only one you need, because it's just about the only one that exists.
> 
> The boxart alone gives off the air of "Yeah, I'd get that for my kid for 20 bucks". And then there's probably still lingering disappointment when it was announced because people were expecting something else. And then there's just the fact that Transformers doesn't have the best reputation anymore.
> 
> One of the better examples of a really good game being trumped by how it's generally perceived.



It's a Platinum game. Would have already bought if Disgaea wasn't already shaving away all my game time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2015)

FBI has seizes computers of Chicago man in connection with the "Fappening" hack

Dat's pretty gewd.


----------



## Krory (Oct 15, 2015)

So anyone else pointed out how funny it is that people lambasted Deus Ex's pre-order incentive project but no one's really bringing up Tales of Zephyrbytheredhotchilipeppers'?  I mean, true you get a whole other game with that but you still kinda have to pre-order what will likely be a mediocre-at-best game.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 15, 2015)

Anime fans are use to timed exclusivicity and paying high prices for mediocre-at-best stuff, so we don't bitch about it as much.


----------



## Krory (Oct 15, 2015)

That actually makes sense.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]d1GuilFI91g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Vb_bm7PTICY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Oct 17, 2015)

>pay2day 


clever


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2015)

>microtransaction 
>random loot
>you'll need to buy a ?1.60 drill

sounds horrible.


----------



## teddy (Oct 17, 2015)

Another day, another display of greed


starting to feel like i've seen everything under the sun this year


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NT1Kc1vfViA[/YOUTUBE]

This game looks neat. 

Tactical jrpg where you're trying to reach the top of a tower. But there's like a bunch of traitors in your group, and at the end of each area in the tower, you've got to sacrifice a party member (preferably the traitor). If you mess up and sacrifice an innocent person, then at the final boss, the traitor/s that survived join up with the final boss to make the last fight tougher. 

And the traitors are random.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2015)

Not sure I like the random part, but I guess it could be neat.


----------



## Simon (Oct 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NRgXJuKpa64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2015)

I just realized I've been a massive cunt whenever I start a thread here. 

Sorry guys, but no excuses. Everyone gets a free neg.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2015)

You have? I haven't noticed. 

At the utmost you're no worse than literally everyone who posts here at some point or another.


----------



## Gino (Oct 19, 2015)

Greed ruins everything.........


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2015)

Shirker said:


> You have? I haven't noticed.
> 
> At the utmost you're no worse than literally everyone who posts here at some point or another.









To name a few...


----------



## Krory (Oct 19, 2015)

Would anyone be interested in a copy of the first episode of _Resident Evil: Revelations 2_? Someone who legit wants to play the game and all, not just mild curiosity, preferably.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Would anyone be interested in a copy of the first episode of _Resident Evil: Revelations 2_? Someone who legit wants to play the game and all, not just mild curiosity, preferably.



I would but I'm planning on getting the bundle anyway.


----------



## Krory (Oct 19, 2015)

Is that why you never responded to me about Bionic Commando?


----------



## Krory (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll just give 'em away to RTGC then.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 19, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]NT1Kc1vfViA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This game looks neat.
> 
> ...



Great concept for a game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Is that why you never responded to me about Bionic Commando?



You talked to me about Bionic Commando?


----------



## Krory (Oct 19, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You talked to me about Bionic Commando?



Naruto said it was you.  On Steam, have the name "Vicious" right now. Sent you a couple messages.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2015)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Shit, my sister was probably on. Lemme check. She's playing Isaac almost as much as I am right now.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for RE:R, Krory.  

I should probably get the rest of the bundle though....initially I only did it for RE:R2 Episode 1 and Strider but I think I can get the rest of the bundle next month since you can still add an amount 30 days after the bundle ends.

 If I manage to get it, I'll gift Resident Evil Revelations to whoever wants it here.

EDIT: Aight, someone claimed it.


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Thanks for RE:R, Krory.
> 
> I should probably get the rest of the bundle though....initially I only did it for RE:R2 Episode 1 and Strider but I think I can get the rest of the bundle next month since you can still add an amount 30 days after the bundle ends.
> 
> ...



Shit, can you? I had no idea. My bro and I could only get the mid-tier bundle, though we would've liked the RE5 DLC. But yeah, Rev2 is pretty fucking ace IMO. And you're welcome.  Ended up giving away my RE:R2, RE5, and Bionic Commandos, too.  Just kept Lost Planet 3, Strider, and DmC. Looking forward to what else is coming, hope it's the DLC for DmC. Though I wouldn't object to REmake. 

EDIT: Is it thirty days after you purchase, or after the bundle ends?  I had no fucking idea about this, maybe I can still get the DLC then.  And USF4 of course, but yeah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2015)

Jane why are you so turrible?


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2015)

tfw the end of the Humble Bundle isn't the DmC DLC

Get RE4 and Remember Me instead

I ALREADY HAVE THAT SHIT



SOmeone trade me DmC DLC for RE4 and/or Remember Me


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 20, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Shit, can you? I had no idea. My bro and I could only get the mid-tier bundle, though we would've liked the RE5 DLC. But yeah, Rev2 is pretty fucking ace IMO. And you're welcome.  Ended up giving away my RE:R2, RE5, and Bionic Commandos, too.  Just kept Lost Planet 3, Strider, and DmC. Looking forward to what else is coming, hope it's the DLC for DmC. Though I wouldn't object to REmake.
> 
> EDIT: Is it thirty days after you purchase, or after the bundle ends?  I had no fucking idea about this, maybe I can still get the DLC then.  And USF4 of course, but yeah.



30 days after the bundle ends, me thinks. This is what you basically have to do:



It will be available even after the bundle ends, for 30 days. 

I ended up buying the bundle today though, and gave RE:R to Deathbringerpt.


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks, Kaitou - ended up asking Nudey about it and she told me, that's awesome. 

Still mad about no DmC DLC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, guess I know what I'm playing after Killer is Dead.


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a dollar Steam credit and all BloodRayne games are on sale for 99 cents each (and have cards - though only the new side-scrolly one has chievos)

Which one should I get?


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2015)

Also, fucking lol, I literally have a Steam Gift I can't give away.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2015)

Eyyy mooka


----------



## Sansa (Oct 26, 2015)

Is anyone going to play Blade and Soul during the Closed Beta?

Also

>Black Desert Online being buy to play

They had one fucking chance to stop BnS and blew it


----------



## Naruto (Oct 27, 2015)

I played Blade and Soul in private servers before. It's just another MMORPG, really.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 2, 2015)

Now, I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Now, I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds



I read this and laughed for a straight 2 minutes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2015)

I blame myself. Should have bought that 2D animated sprites contra game a few years back.


----------



## Lance (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey guys, just a quick question.

WB announced that all the owners of Batman Arkham Knight on PC can get a full refund on Steam till the end of the year, regardless of play time.
But, do we still get a refund if the game was bought elsewhere?
I mean I have a physical copy of the game that I pre-ordered from EB games.....do I also get my refund or is it limited to just the steam users?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 3, 2015)

Ask them about it. People who ordered from GMG for ex will also get a refund. When EB removed the game from stores in the Summer this is what they said:



> A spokesperson from EB Games advised that, “Customers are entitled to a 100% refund. Just return the game in full to any EB Games store.”


----------



## Naruto (Nov 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0DIJVetzaHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 4, 2015)

Age of Empires II HD gets a new expansion

[YOUTUBE]BnkV7XTh8lU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Nov 5, 2015)

Link removed


so alan wake 2 will be a thing 

wouldn't hold my breath for anymore announcements about it for a good while tho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2015)

Sam Lake has always said he was pushing Alan Wake 2 while they were making Quantum Break, Microsoft and a shit load of companies.

This interview was a little on the joke side so maybe this is still him working on that instead of a full confirmation but hey, here's hoping.

Gotta love the guy, though. Quantum Break having dinosaurs is going to be fucking metal.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2iAkTW_Wtik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Nov 5, 2015)

Why are you always posting this guy's vids?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]x3kfyZJhC3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Nov 5, 2015)

^ That... was pretty neat


----------



## Naruto (Nov 6, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]x3kfyZJhC3U[/YOUTUBE]



That was awesome. I loved the obvious reference to 2001 space odyssey.


----------



## Gino (Nov 6, 2015)

Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]0DIJVetzaHs[/YOUTUBE]



It's always something isn't it.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2015)

request banner pls


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 13, 2015)

Kamiya asking on Twitter what would we prefer him to do, Viewtiful Joe sequel, Okami sequel or Devil May Cry sequel, this obviously doesn't mean anything but a guy can dream, I still want a Viewtiful Joe 3.


----------



## Sauce (Nov 13, 2015)

Viewtiful Joe was my shit on Gamecube.


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2015)

khris said:


> request banner pls



seconded


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2YFaOsXEWAs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]FPxOZDB3yQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Simon (Nov 21, 2015)

So when is the GOTY thread going up? End of December?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2015)

Nah. I'll probably set it up this week. Problem is Xenoblade still hasn't come out yet.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 21, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Kamiya asking on Twitter what would we prefer him to do, Viewtiful Joe sequel, Okami sequel or Devil May Cry sequel, this obviously doesn't mean anything but a guy can dream, I still want a Viewtiful Joe 3.



Devil may cry is a mess.

the game has no real continuity so i can't see why it would make sense to ask for that unless the franchise is completely under his control.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2015)

Fuck that, DMC is in good hands, better hands, in fact. He'd do a better job working on Okami, which would be pretty fucking great.


----------



## Simon (Nov 22, 2015)

Anyone else playing Yo-Kai Watch?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2015)

Its gr8^

REZNOR STRIKES AGAIN M8


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 26, 2015)

Pro Evolution Soccer 2016 F2P announced, lol


----------



## Naruto (Nov 26, 2015)

khris said:


> request banner pls



Late as fuck but I'm doing it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Pro Evolution Soccer 2016 F2P announced, lol



shocker of the century. 

they already released manager mode as a mobile game a year ago. this was a given tbh.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 26, 2015)

It's super limited though, only 7 teams (Bayern Munich, Juventus, AS Roma, Brazil, France and two more that for some reason they thought weren't worth mentioning) only 3 modes, exhibition match mode, training mode and the MyClub mode, the mode where you can spend money, it's going to be released for the PS3 and PS4 on December 8.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2015)

7 MORE DAYS


----------



## Monna (Nov 27, 2015)

So, why is the ps4 version laggy and the xbone pixelated? 

What would the wii u version look like?


----------



## teddy (Nov 27, 2015)

The gif is already pretty accurate as far as the state of a wii u version


----------



## Monna (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh right. I forgot the Wii U actually has good games


----------



## Naruto (Nov 27, 2015)

Jane said:


> So, why is the ps4 version laggy and the xbone pixelated?
> 
> What would the wii u version look like?



The gif isn't 100% accurate, but it serves as a decent example of the problems you run into no matter the platform you pick. Consoles have to sacrifice visuals or framerate, usually both, whereas PC ports can have a plethora of issues that require some technical know-how to get around.

I found it pretty funny. Being an IT guy I have no qualms with having to adjust things every now and then to get a game to work (not that you need to be one for this), so for all its benefits PC is my platform of choice. I have consoles for exclusives and nothing else.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 27, 2015)

> Being an IT guy I have no qualms with having to adjust things every now and then to get a game to work


The general PC problem is shit ports that won't work as intended no matter what you do


----------



## Naruto (Nov 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> The general PC problem is shit ports that won't work as intended no matter what you do



Stuff like Arkham Knight isn't really the norm, though. There's plenty, sure, but in the grand scheme of things it's a small percentage. Most of the time you look up the problem or wait for a community fix or do some ini tweaking or some such.

But then again that's why consoles are still in business. Put in your game and theoretically it all works.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 27, 2015)

Well, THANK GOD Arkham Knight is not the norm. Things should rarely get to the point of "We can't fix this port, here's your money back"

I mean how can someone even fuck up on such a fundamental level


----------



## Naruto (Nov 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Well, THANK GOD Arkham Knight is not the norm. Things should rarely get to the point of "We can't fix this port, here's your money back"
> 
> I mean how can someone even fuck up on such a fundamental level



Well, yeah I'm not exactly excusing them for fucking it up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2015)

WiiU as dead as it is, still has been very consistent at running games at 60fps720p. Sure most aren't locked at 60fps(maybe even none) but framerate barely dips into unplayable territory. Well maybe expect W101 in that fire stage. But that's more due to the camera angle and shitty platforming design than actual framerate.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Pro Evolution Soccer 2016 F2P announced, lol



Sounds like bullshit. lewl

Konami gon Konami



ted. said:


> The gif is already pretty accurate as far as the state of a wii u version



Lmao, non existence? 



Simon said:


> Anyone else playing Yo-Kai Watch?



I played the Japanese version. It's a great game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2015)

GOTY thread is up. Tell your friends.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2015)

Man Takahashi is amazing


----------



## Furious George (Nov 29, 2015)

*So are there any CCG fans out there?*

I started playing hearthstone like 2 months ago, and now I feel like a whole new world is open to me. 

So far I've played Solforge (good system and art on cards, ugly interface and seriously fickle controls on smartphone) and Infinity Wars (just... great).

*Any other CCG's you folk recommend?*

Obviously MTGO goes without saying. Will get to that.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't know that I'd recommend MTGO at all, you pay almost the price of IRL cards, might as well go for the real thing.

But MTG is definitely the best TCG.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 30, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I don't know that I'd recommend MTGO at all, you pay almost the price of IRL cards, might as well go for the real thing.
> 
> But MTG is definitely the best TCG.



Eh if If/when I do tackle MTG I assumed online would be the easiest way. 

I don't know anything about card shops and tourneys, plus I'd feel like staring into the eyes of my opponent as he mercilessly owns me would kill a little bit of my soul.

Are there any other recs outside of MTG? Online is preferred to physical.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2015)

Since I know you play on your phone, check out Order & Chaos duels. I played that before hearthstone came out on my phone. It's okay.


----------



## Simon (Dec 1, 2015)

Boy are those Just Cause 3 reviews mixed. 

Pre-order cancelled.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 1, 2015)

So apparently Platinum Games is developing a Ninja Turtles game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 1, 2015)

Fuck its like the 90s again innit ^


----------



## Naruto (Dec 1, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Fuck its like the 90s again innit ^



I think you mean 80s


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 1, 2015)

Fine by me.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2015)

Platinum confirmed to be adopting an arcade cabinet gimmick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2015)

X-Men/Avengers Arcade PG game when?


----------



## Itachі (Dec 9, 2015)

bought ratchet and clank trilogy the other day, nearly finished the first one. great game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2015)

I really miss Jak and Daxter tho. Dunno if the games have aged well, but I remember really enjoying them back then.


----------



## Itachі (Dec 10, 2015)

I've never played it. I used to play the demo of Ratchet and Clank with my sister when I first got the PS2, great times. Ratchet and Clank has aged really well, it still looks great because of its style.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 10, 2015)

So, after Paradox Interactive bought White Wolf and all of it's IPs at the end of October, Obsidian tweeted this:



Could mean nothing at this point, but if anyone can make a proper successor to VtM:B, it's them.

If they do decide to make something, I hope to Caine they get Brian Mitsoda and Rik Schaffer onboard.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Kaitou (Dec 14, 2015)

Itachі said:


> I've never played it. I used to play the demo of Ratchet and Clank with my sister when I first got the PS2, great times. Ratchet and Clank has aged really well, it still looks great because of its style.



I need to get the Ratchet and Clank collection.

Jak and Daxter was dope. I even got the platinum.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2015)

First Arcade GOTY thread is up. .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2015)

GOTY thread,  of 2015 is now up.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 18, 2015)

Good job Kurisu,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2015)

It's nothing, really.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2015)

New goty thread is up. .


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 18, 2015)

What do you guys think of Nuclear Throne? Is it worth it? Should I grab it during the upcoming steam sale?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2015)

Two new GOTY posted:




Enjoy :metroid


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 22, 2015)

Laptop too old to run newest big mainstream games

Can only run indieshit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2015)

.


----------



## Simon (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought Xenoblade X day one, played it for a few hours, and haven't touched it since.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 23, 2015)

go to the X thread^


----------



## Naruto (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry christmas, Arcade


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2015)

And a Merry Xmas to y'all.


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2015)

i'm guessing most of u got coal


----------



## Gino (Dec 25, 2015)

Yep..........


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Kurismass gaiz


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Chris Day, guys.

Hope you're all taking it easy.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 25, 2015)

The World said:


> i'm guessing most of u got coal



I got a lovely coat and chocolates among other things


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry christmas yall


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2015)

Look forward to a few more GOTY threads tonight guys. 

And Merry Christmas


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2015)

Just as promised, three new GOTY threads are up:





Three more will be posted tomorrow


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 25, 2015)

Bah, humbug.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2015)

Started up three GOTY threads just now. Should be interesting:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2016)

Moar GOTY goodness:




I'll go lay down for a while now 

I'll post some new ones later. 

k guys, have a happy new year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2016)

4 more up:


----------



## Simon (Jan 2, 2016)

About to start playing FFVII for the first time. I hope I don't regret this.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2016)

wait for the remake


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2016)

Only one award remaining. 



The World said:


> wait for the remake



Don't laff, but I was gonna do that.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 2, 2016)

khris said:


> Don't laff, but I was gonna do that.



I won't laugh but I feel like it's a bit of a waste to play the remake not having played the original.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I won't laugh but I feel like it's a bit of a waste to play the remake not having played the original.



That's why I decided to play the original first.


----------



## Sauce (Jan 2, 2016)

Just completed AC Rogue and I liked it more than a lot of the other AC games. Second behind Black Flag.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 4, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Just completed AC Rogue and I liked it more than a lot of the other AC games. Second behind Black Flag.


how much do the missions differ now that you play on the Templar side?


----------



## Simon (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2016)

Final GOTY thread:




Great turnout guys. Thanks for everyone that participated.


----------



## Monna (Jan 5, 2016)

Excellent job khris.

There are still a few polls that I need to vote in.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 6, 2016)

Indeed. Never seen so many polls in my life


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2016)

Based on the goty threads. Am the only one who thinks highly of axiom verge.


----------



## Monna (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like I gotta crunch in all my votes later today and tomorrow 

Hopefully I wont forget


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2016)

I need more votes in the write-in polls


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 6, 2016)

Why, Namco Bandai?!

[YOUTUBE]tzeDvnXBNss[/YOUTUBE]

WHY?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2016)

I'd give VR a chance, but not for that price tag. My God.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 6, 2016)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Why, Namco Bandai?!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tzeDvnXBNss[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> WHY?!


this looks so wack. still waiting on next gen idolm@ster with VR compatibility.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2016)

So, , proving without a shadow of doubt that she's one of the best things that ever happened to the franchise.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 7, 2016)

Classic Jill, how I miss you.


----------



## Monna (Jan 8, 2016)

Alright Khris. I think I've voted/nominated in all your threads now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2016)

Jane said:


> Alright Khris. I think I've voted/nominated in all your threads now



Good job


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2016)

khris said:


> Based on the goty threads. Am the only one who thinks highly of axiom verge.



Not at all, I love that game.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So, , proving without a shadow of doubt that she's one of the best things that ever happened to the franchise.



time to show her my nemesis *unzips*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Not at all, I love that game.



I thought you would. 

If I was Nintendo or any publishers for that matter, I'd snatch Tom Happ and give him his own studio.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]pc4R2A7xkPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2016)

Everybody must buy Dragon's Dogma on PC.

Even if you already bought it on console, even if you don't want to play it.

Buy it.

The sequel we deserve is hinging on this, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2016)

Is it a good port?


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2016)

Also, anyone that is getting it, add me on Steam so I can use your pawns.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 18, 2016)

have any of you played Disney Infinity? is it any fun? worth it? i like the little action figures that you can buy.. i really want to get the star wars ones. but is the actual video game fun?

some context on the games i enjoy:
uncharted series
kingdom hearts series 
final fantasy series

ive played the lego games (harry potter, marvel) but to be honest they get boring really quickly and aren't that enjoyable to me. so if disney infinity is anything like that, ill probably pass


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2016)

^Never thought to play it honestly. It got some pretty good reviews and some pretty bad ones. Eh.

More importantly, anyone playing Undertale?

Everyone should try and play Undertale.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 18, 2016)

screw undertale


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2016)

^Huh? Why tho?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2016)

He's probably seen too much of it online like the many others that hate it. Understandable. 

Damn fine game, otherwise. It sits firmly in my top 10 favorite games of all time.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm playing Undertale now and loving it.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I'm playing Undertale now and loving it.



I'd have been surprised if you didn't like it. Really a game that benefits from multiple playthroughs though, considering how different the 3 main "routes"  can be.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 19, 2016)

Xcom2 pre-ordered. Now to kill time until feb5 with poe/grim dawn


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2016)

Normal run is boring but they force you to do it the first time around


----------



## Naruto (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2016)

Sony one made me laugh.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2016)

Rockstar one got me.


----------



## Sauce (Jan 21, 2016)

Valve one is so true.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 21, 2016)

Sega's big announcement is this:





They couldn't even include Sonic 2 3D..., probably for volume 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2016)

meh.

**


----------



## Monna (Jan 22, 2016)

3d classics

2d sonic


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 27, 2016)

jesus what is this

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9j9RWkPstc[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2016)

"We kinda ran outta ideas" - Gamefreak probably 

But fuck it, love me some soul in the Pokeverse. Setting looks cool as shit.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 27, 2016)

The CG pikachu is also kinda cute, too.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Valve one is so true.



They still make games.  Expect Half-Life 3 at this E3.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2016)

Dream said:


> They still make games.  Expect Half-Life 3 at this E3.



Lol oh Dream.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2016)

Miracles happened last year at E3.  This year will have its own miracles!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2016)

pokemon noire


----------



## Simon (Jan 29, 2016)

Just noticed the GOTY soundtrack list, all I can think is this

[YOUTUBE]SZxLijQvEa4[/YOUTUBE]

beat this.

[YOUTUBE]7RzA_Oomra8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 29, 2016)

Both of those songs are turrible lmao.

how did you manage to find thee worst song in bloodborne brah


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]nS_s9gyjYcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> jesus what is this
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9j9RWkPstc[/youtube]



Danny DeVito as English voice of Detective Pikachu, please.


----------



## Sauce (Jan 31, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]nS_s9gyjYcQ[/YOUTUBE]



My Gamestop tries to automatically add the 3 dollar insurance thing on the game without asking. I catch them every time. 

Fucking Gamestop.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2016)

Without asking?

I would be like "Do that again and find out what horrible things I will tell corporate."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2016)

Death-kun said:


> Danny DeVito as English voice of Detective Pikachu, please.



[YOUTUBE]XNyUALnj8V0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YmDcCpD1gc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Feb 4, 2016)

God, why is The Arcade so fucking dead?

Here, post in my thread. Let's talk about games and shit again.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]qTmXEbUn0_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Feb 5, 2016)

Just beat Bioshock: Burial at Sea for the first time.

Almost started to cry. That amazing multiverse will never be expanded on like it deserves. So unfair.


----------



## Sauce (Feb 5, 2016)

When I beat that dlc I read so many explanations and theories and shit. Excellent tie in to the series a whole.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 8, 2016)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 8, 2016)

So GameTrailers is officially shutting down today. FUCK, man


----------



## Sauce (Feb 8, 2016)

There goes the good and unbiased game reviews. Fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2016)

They were my go to website for E3 coverage. Really sucks.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2016)

RIP GT.  

Really used to like the site during its earlier days.  I stopped visiting it except during E3 so it doesn't affect me much now but it is still a bit sad to see it go.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 9, 2016)

I went there every day ;-;


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 9, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZQLo8AvzKk[/youtube]


----------



## Furious George (Feb 9, 2016)

It's a site that I never minded, but rarely visited. 

It seemed superfluous to me to go to a site dedicated to trailers (I know the site became more than that, but it was it's MO) in an age of streams and YouTube vids.

Still sorry to see it go.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 11, 2016)

Found this indie dev's site full of free games.



Got this fun looking Ghosts and Goblins looking game there.

[YOUTUBE]hSSqXTOgNvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 11, 2016)

Kojima just launched his new youtube channel. And his first video's his top 10 movies for 2015. The first few minutes are only subbed, though. Maybe the whole thing will be subbed soon.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4-4zkQRdfk[/youtube]


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Found this indie dev's site full of free games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried maldita castilla, and it's actually a pretty good GnG clone.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> Kojima just launched his new youtube channel. And his first video's his top 10 movies for 2015. The first few minutes are only subbed, though. Maybe the whole thing will be subbed soon.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4-4zkQRdfk[/youtube]



I forgot how much a movie buff Kojima is 

and I was just looking up japanese reactions to the godzilla movie that came out last year


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2016)

Can we still say react™ions?


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 14, 2016)

> *Star Wars: Republic Commando's sniper made it out alive, says developer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2016)

I remember Republic Commando. It was an excellent game when it came out


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]I8p89Xun5L0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2016)

If I had mixed feelings about anything in the world, it's this.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 19, 2016)

> The sad thing is, this will probably sell more than the actual Dreamcast did.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2016)

friend


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]W0jNRqbjbMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Feb 26, 2016)

ITS HAPPENING


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2016)

On a personal note, I want to say thank you to Nardo and some of the posters here that recommended Nocturne to me. One of the best games I've played so far. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 10, 2016)

Looks like Mass Effect Andromeda has been delayed to 2017. Not surprised but still a bit bummed


----------



## Lance (Mar 10, 2016)

Just dropping this here.

[YOUTUBE]8R65q6k5dLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 21, 2016)

Ex GameTrailers crew create new group Easy Allies

They're streaming for 12 hours today!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 22, 2016)

Yakuza 0 is coming to Europe in 2017.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]riLwfjbN0gM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Mar 27, 2016)

Not surprised Mass Effect was delayed. Not enough information and you could tell developers weren't ready to show anything.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 28, 2016)

Took me just under 43 hours to get 100% completion on Far Cryrimal. It's actually the first Far Cry game I ever played, and I'll fully admit I was sold on the purchase because of the setting first and foremost.

I've always been a big fan of the idea of the struggles of ancient humanity against prehistoric beasts, a hostile environment and neighboring tribes. This game offered all that and more, in a beautifully rendered open world. I found myself enjoying the game mechanics, from crafting to combat and taming wild animals, as well as finding the characters and scenarios very engaging and likeable.

I'm used to playing big, open-world sandbox games like this, but usually with more of an RPG flavor. This game definitely has some of that aesthetic, but it's very much an action game at its core, and doesn't have the replayability factor that the Skyrims and Witchers of the world tend to have. I did enjoy all my time with it, but I can't see myself playing through it again, barring DLC or a major patch that significantly alters content.

Also, after around the 35 hour mark, the game started seeming very formulaic and predictable, mechanically. You could see the gears turning behind the illusion, and that's something you wanna postpone in gaming for as long as possible, because that disillusionment rolls downhill rapidly until you're looking forward not to playing the game some more, but finishing the damn thing to be done with it. Kudos to taking roughly 80% of my time with it to reach that point, though.

I give it a solid 9/10 overall. It's a weighted score, because I'm a major nerd for cavemen, open world games and prehistoric beasts and scenarios. It's probably closer to a 7 if you remove these personal biases. I'm not 100% sold on trying other entries in the series based on this one, but I'd play a sequel to this storyline or an expansion in a heart beat.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 29, 2016)

Pilaf said:


> Took me just under 43 hours to get 100% completion on Far Cryrimal. It's actually the first Far Cry game I ever played, and I'll fully admit I was sold on the purchase because of the setting first and foremost.
> 
> I've always been a big fan of the idea of the struggles of ancient humanity against prehistoric beasts, a hostile environment and neighboring tribes. This game offered all that and more, in a beautifully rendered open world. I found myself enjoying the game mechanics, from crafting to combat and taming wild animals, as well as finding the characters and scenarios very engaging and likeable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone ever play the indie RPG game OFF?

If anyone thought Undertale was fucked up...hoo boy.  It's seven-year-older predecessor has it beat to the point The Batter >>> Chara.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 29, 2016)

Far Cry Primal was filler-bait. Bet Far Cry 5 comes out in about a year or two.


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2016)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]riLwfjbN0gM[/YOUTUBE]



Want remade MM with awesome graphics and more content.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2016)

Mael said:


> Anyone ever play the indie RPG game OFF?
> 
> If anyone thought Undertale was fucked up...hoo boy.  It's seven-year-older predecessor has it beat to the point The Batter >>> Chara.



A lot of people compare OFF to UT, probably for good reason, but I saw some of it in a playthrough and its tone, artstyle and battle mechanics actually remind me a _lot_ of Shut Up and Jam: Gaiden.

... which is a compliment, because Gaiden was awesome.


----------



## Mael (Mar 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> A lot of people compare OFF to UT, probably for good reason, but I saw some of it in a playthrough and its tone, artstyle and battle mechanics actually remind me a _lot_ of Shut Up and Jam: Gaiden.
> 
> ... which is a compliment, because Gaiden was awesome.



Man Gaiden takes me back.

Heh if anything people need to compare UT to OFF.  But I think the comparison can be apt for the "you bastard" feel of it because the Batter...hooooo...the Batter is a sinister friend far more than any child could be.

Plus unlike UT, there wasn't as much of that goofy furry monster feel with animus and overconfident skeletons.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2016)

>This entire situation surrounding Tracer from overwatch

SJWs are gaining far too much power


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2016)

Mael said:


> Man Gaiden takes me back.
> 
> Heh if anything people need to compare UT to OFF.  But I think the comparison can be apt for the "you bastard" feel of it because the Batter...hooooo...the Batter is a sinister friend far more than any child could be.
> 
> Plus unlike UT, there wasn't as much of that goofy furry monster feel with animus and overconfident skeletons.



Meh, a step down if you ask me. I happen to be into that kinda junk. 



Choa said:


> >This entire situation surrounding Tracer from overwatch



Yeah, I read about that on The Escapist. Y'know, I'm not so much upset that they changed it (it's just a pose) as I am about the reason they gave. If they really gave a solitary shit about "having everyone feel powerful" or some shit, then she wouldn't be in the booty tights in the first place. All they did was remove an animation and then site some bullshit. They could've just said "the pose doesn't fit her character" or "we just don't really like it in hindsight", but instead they boldfacedly lied for easy PR in the midst of the current climate in game culture right now.

It's gross.


----------



## Mael (Mar 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Meh, a step down if you ask me. I happen to be into that kinda junk.



Fair enough, but OFF was never meant to be funny or cute.

That's why I like it.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2016)

Tru, tru.
I'll have to try it out one of these days because the little i saw had my attention something fierce. It's free, right?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't see why anyone could have a problem with Tracer's end game pose, like are you really that sensitive?



> "It doesn't help build the character that you've presented"



How does an over the shoulder glance end game pose devalue Tracer as a character?



> "What about this pose has anything to do with the character you're building in Tracer? It's not fun, it's not silly, it has nothing to do with being a fast, elite killer. It just reduces Tracer to another bland female sex symbol."



Ignoring the fact that her outfit is 95% brightly coloured spandex to nitpick her having a pose that can only be degrading if you want it to be.

I just have to shake my head and sigh at the way society is going sometimes.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 30, 2016)

It struck me as weird to have a problem with the pose specifically since the character itself is, as some of you already pointed out, clearly designed to be sexually appealing. In fact I am pretty sure there's plenty of promotional artwork that emphasizes the butt quite a lot. Whether or not the pose is in the game won't make much of a difference.

If it were up to me I wouldn't take the booty away. I'd just make sure there was fanservice for everyone in equal measure 

And no matter where you stand on this, if you can't agree with *THAT *much, you're a selfish prick 



Choa said:


> I just have to shake my head and sigh at the way society is going sometimes.



Society is heading towards progress. Always.

Right now it's ugly because, to put it in grossly oversimplified terms, the way in which some are attempting to change things is imperfect. It's causing a massive divide and it's not winning anyone over to the cause because people feel things are being taken away from them, and the kneejerk reaction is fueling the fire even further, and it goes around and around.

With each passing decade game development teams get more and more diversified, the world becomes more of a melting pot, cultures mesh, and progressive ideas become more commonplace.

Fanservice won't cease to exist, nor should it. Sexual expression is important. But so is diverse role representation across both genders, equally so. Not because a group of militant people are fighting to change someone else's creative vision, but because people who would include those ideas are now an equal part of the creative process in the first place.

*TL;DR*: censorship isn't the way but diversification will come in the future and your butts in tight pants are not going anywhere so calm the fuck down.


----------



## Nelson Mandela (Mar 30, 2016)

Naruto said:


> It struck me as weird to have a problem with the pose specifically since the character itself is, as some of you already pointed out, clearly designed to be sexually appealing. In fact I am pretty sure there's plenty of promotional artwork that emphasizes the butt quite a lot. Whether or not the pose is in the game won't make much of a difference.
> 
> If it were up to me I wouldn't take the booty away. I'd just make sure there was fanservice for everyone in equal measure
> 
> ...



Go peddle your feminist propaganda somewhere else. I don't care much for the way you're pushing your agenda by shoehorning reality to fit your distorted narrative.

I don't want gigolos in my video games. If you want gigolos in yours, maybe you're looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Monna (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah Nardo save your tl;dr bullshit for tumblr. or go play undertale since all the "progressive" cucks eat that shit up.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah that's just about the kind of response I expected.



Nelson Mandela said:


> Go peddle your feminist propaganda somewhere else.



It's propaganda to talk about stuff whilst attacking nobody, I guess.



Nelson Mandela said:


> I don't care much for the way you're pushing your agenda by shoehorning reality to fit your distorted narrative.



What? I think you got your words mixed up there buddy. I'm *shoehorning *reality? 



Nelson Mandela said:


> I don't want gigolos in my video games. If you want gigolos in yours, maybe you're looking in the wrong place.



You're being a troglodyte right now.



Jane said:


> Yeah Nardo save your tl;dr bullshit for tumblr.



I don't go to tumblr. And if you don't like to see me post you can go the fuck away.



Jane said:


> or go play undertale



Undertale is an excellent game and you have terrible taste.


----------



## Mael (Mar 31, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Undertale is an excellent game and you have terrible taste.



It is indeed a great game...but not revolutionary after I discovered OFF.  English, pop culture references, cutesy things, and a slight appeal to furries was what catapulted Toby over Mortis Ghost.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2016)

Mael said:


> It is indeed a great game...but not revolutionary after I discovered OFF.  English, pop culture references, cutesy things, and a slight appeal to furries was what catapulted Toby over Mortis Ghost.



I never played OFF  I had no interest in Undertale initially but everyone I know recommend it to me and I ended up loving it.

The game is meta as fuck.

I shall give OFF a try


----------



## Mael (Mar 31, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I never played OFF  I had no interest in Undertale initially but everyone I know recommend it to me and I ended up loving it.
> 
> The game is meta as fuck.
> 
> I shall give OFF a try



Just a caveat, it's surrealist.  It's very hard to understand at the first go.

But it's creepy as fugg and The Batter is the kinda being that'd make Chara huddle into a corner and cry herself to sleep. 

Oh btw you'll like Zacharie and The Judge.  IIRC they're slightly influential for Sans.

There's plenty of fanart that apparently has them (Sans and Zach) as good buds.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2016)

Holy shit it's a 2007 game and I've never heard of it. Fuckin' criminal.


----------



## Mael (Mar 31, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Holy shit it's a 2007 game and I've never heard of it. Fuckin' criminal.



To be fair it was 2007 with an RPG maker and from a Belgian artist named Mortis Ghost.  The English translation version didn't come out until I think 2011 or 2012.

Oh and looks like they've already made tons of crossover fanart, particularly of The Batter and Chara/Frisk though it looks like Batter takes it in determination.

Trippy electroswing battle music too:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1EPegIzD2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2016)

OFF's soundtrack is one of the main reasons it gives off such SU&JG vibes to me, especially that battle theme. It's so uncomfortably trippy and foreboding, yet kinda humorous and catchy at the same time.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 31, 2016)

Naruto;55431630
What? I think you got your words mixed up there buddy. I'm [B said:
			
		

> _shoehorning _[/B]reality?



I think he means reality has no place in positions based in irrational fear and outrage.  You should know better.  Or he's Crazy Ed and he's going to club a baby seal if you don't buy a used car.  I think an objective person can view it both ways.


----------



## Monna (Apr 1, 2016)

So did Sega just buy Atlus with their Sonic pocket change?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 1, 2016)

That's a pretty smart move from SEGA, Atlus has really strong intellectual property.

I love Atlus' physical releases, they're like really affordable collector's editions.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2016)

Nardo I think you'll appreciate this:

*Spoiler*: _Some spoilerific though_


----------



## Naruto (Apr 1, 2016)

The community for these games is fantastic. So much fanart, and so much of it great.

I have to say while Sans is a total badass, I have a special place in my heart for Papyrus


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2016)

It's kinda creepy how similar Sans is to The Judge though.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2016)

Jane said:


> So did Sega just buy Atlus with their Sonic pocket change?






Naruto said:


> That's a pretty smart move from SEGA, Atlus has really strong intellectual property.
> 
> I love Atlus' physical releases, they're like really affordable collector's editions.



Wait, I thought they had already done this some time last year. Am I remembering something wrong?


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2016)

Although it's much later than it should be, my review of _Metal Gear Solid V_ is up on BasedGamer.com. 

Check out my other reviews for _Alien: Isolation_, _Rise of the Tomb Raider_, and _Assassin's Creed: Syndicate_ as well.

Hope to do a review for _Quantum Break_ very soon as well as the season passes for _Rise of the Tomb Raider_ and _Assassin's Creed: Syndicate_.


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2016)

Is g2a safe to buy from?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 4, 2016)

Rey said:


> Although it's much later than it should be, my review of _Metal Gear Solid V_ is up on BasedGamer.com.
> 
> Check out my other reviews for _Alien: Isolation_, _Rise of the Tomb Raider_, and _Assassin's Creed: Syndicate_ as well.
> 
> Hope to do a review for _Quantum Break_ very soon as well as the season passes for _Rise of the Tomb Raider_ and _Assassin's Creed: Syndicate_.



Based Krory reviews 



			
				RemChu said:
			
		

> Is g2a safe to buy from?



G2A is not officially authorized to sell steam keys, but they do a ton of business and feedback is good.

That said I haven't taken the risk yet.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 4, 2016)

G2A is promoted in a lot of places even on Twitch broadcast. It's suppose to be illegal or even frowned upon. It seems to be trying to go legit but there's legit about what they do.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Is g2a safe to buy from?



Generally yes. I've bought Project CARS and SC2 Heart of the Swarm there for a lower price.

What you should stay clear from are deals like "X random Steam keys".


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 9, 2016)

Owing to my increasing lack of free time and energy, both of which are necessary to GIT GUD, I'm starting to think that perhaps FromSoftware games just aren't for me...


----------



## Naruto (Apr 9, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> Owing to my increasing lack of free time and energy, both of which are necessary to GIT GUD, I'm starting to think that perhaps FromSoftware games just aren't for me...



You would be surprised how much you can accomplish in Souls if you just go slow and steady.

Don't go DEX on your first run, and have your shield up at ALL times. Watch your corners, observe patterns. Don't rush anything.


----------



## Umbrella (Apr 9, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Society is heading towards progress. Always.



I know this is an older post but this is just comically naive, and a cursory glance at any history book will show this.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 9, 2016)

Umbrella said:


> I know this is an older post but this is just comically naive, and a cursory glance at any history book will show this.





We live in the safest and most accepting time period in recorded history. Women and black people have the right to vote and own property. Same sex marriage is becoming legal in an increasing amount of countries. More and more first world nations are discussing the benefit of government subsidies. The vast majority of nuclear weapons have been disarmed since the end of the cold war. Global warming is finally a hot topic and fossil fuel usage is expected to see a major reduction over the next decade.

Has slavery been eradicated? Or famine? No. Is racism gone? Is sexism gone? No. But we're getting there.

Sure there are bumps along the road and there's definitely large swaths of major setbacks, but on the whole we generally gravitate towards progress.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> Owing to my increasing lack of free time and energy, both of which are necessary to GIT GUD, I'm starting to think that perhaps FromSoftware games just aren't for me...



Used to think this of myself as well, but they become more enjoyable if you pay attention and do everything you can to avoid PVP because it's like 98% assholes (or hackers on PC). 

I'm struggling to do my Quantum Break review. Just too overwhelmed with how perfect it was.


----------



## Mael (Apr 10, 2016)

So, Nardo, you get a chance to Pepper Steak yet...or rather purify?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 11, 2016)

Mael said:


> So, Nardo, you get a chance to Pepper Steak yet...or rather purify?



I have not 

But the game is on my list now. I will get to it at some point.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 11, 2016)

WELP


----------



## Mael (Apr 11, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I have not
> 
> But the game is on my list now. I will get to it at some point.



How far down?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 11, 2016)

Mael said:


> How far down?



Below Dark Souls 3 and Witcher 3 Blood & Wine 

Playing Twilight Princess HD atm.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2016)

Hyper Light Drifter is super rad and you should play it.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 18, 2016)

So, they recently released an expansion pack for the first Baldur's Gate game, which is 18 years old.

So, that means there's still hope for another Morrowind expansion. Not friggin' likely, but plausible. That'll probably keep me off the drugs for another year.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2016)

Pilaf said:


> So, they recently released an expansion pack for the first Baldur's Gate game, which is 18 years old.
> 
> So, that means there's still hope for another Morrowind expansion. Not friggin' likely, but plausible. That'll probably keep me off the drugs for another year.



Beamdog is making money off of Bioware's old game which they basically ported to Android and implemented some community mods into, whereas Bethesda kinda has no reason to go back and make an expansion to a game they're no longer selling.

What I'm saying is, consider drugs


----------



## p-lou (Apr 18, 2016)

Pilaf said:


> So, that means there's still hope for another Morrowind expansion. Not friggin' likely, but plausible. That'll probably keep me off the drugs for another year.



hey there's plenty of mods and player made stuff to still keep morrowind fresh for old players.  the modding community is still surprisingly active too.

tamriel rebuilt, while way too ambitious of a project, has made a ton of progress and has lots of pretty developed areas to play.  the writing varies, as to be expected, but there's real dedication to make it feel natural and they've done a good job.  i'm not fully convinced it'll every be completed but they have made some real substantial progress.

also between game balancing mods and mods to expand or change vanilla factions there are plenty of ways to really change the feel and experience.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2016)

This is a really good trailer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah, it certainly is a well-crafted trailer.  Feels like more a film trailer than a videogame trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2016)

Never cared for the Mafia series until I saw this game. Speaking of which, they aren't directly connected are they?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2016)

alright, who is the schumck that tought changing the name to The Arcade was a good idea? ever since there are even LESS people around here. Altought I reckon the name sounds cooler than before.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2016)

It's a better name than whatever it was before. Video Game section was it? bleh.. This is sexier.


----------



## Mael (Apr 25, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> alright, who is the schumck that tought changing the name to The Arcade was a good idea? ever since there are even LESS people around here. Altought I reckon the name sounds cooler than before.



Kinda tend to bitch about unimportant things, don't you?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 25, 2016)

Mael said:


> Kinda tend to bitch about unimportant things, don't you?


Rarely.
But sometimes I do it because it pleases me.


----------



## Simon (Apr 25, 2016)

Boy am I having a tough time getting into anything these past few months, managed to complete DS3 and Ratchet. Bravely Second might have to wait, just not feelin it right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

That's three more games than I've bought since Pokken.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 26, 2016)

Simon said:


> Boy am I having a tough time getting into anything these past few months, managed to complete DS3 and Ratchet. Bravely Second might have to wait, just not feelin it right now.



What did you think of Ratchet and Clank?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 28, 2016)

Two old guys play old games


----------



## Simon (May 6, 2016)

Furious George said:


> What did you think of Ratchet and Clank?


It's pretty much what you'd expect, a Ratchet and Clank game. Controls at are updated, lots of collecting and platforming, etc. One of the best looking games to date.


----------



## blakstealth (May 6, 2016)

Battlefield trailer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2016)

World War 1 setting


----------



## Sauce (May 7, 2016)

WW1 

History lesson, anyone?


----------



## Zaru (May 7, 2016)

They'll take some vast historic liberties with the weapons and vehicles, but who cares as long as it's fun?


----------



## blakstealth (May 7, 2016)

I'm hoping for a decent campaign. Still waiting on Bad Company 3.


----------



## Simon (May 7, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> I'm hoping for a decent campaign. Still waiting on Bad Company 3.


Keep dreaming, most of the people behind 1&2 are all gone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2016)

Zaru said:


> They'll take some vast historic liberties with the weapons and vehicles, but who cares as long as it's fun?



I dunno. Are these the same guys that did Battlefront? The vehicles were pretty on point in that game from what I read. Granted it's a fictional world, but _*this *_should be easier right?


----------



## blakstealth (May 7, 2016)

Simon said:


> Keep dreaming, most of the people behind 1&2 are all gone.


why live


----------



## Simon (May 8, 2016)

Most people think WW1 consist of only trench warfare. Saw a lot of people surprised by the fact that horses were a big part of the war or early day bullet proof armor that looked like knights armor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (May 8, 2016)

Playing Dragon Quest Heroes. Hella fun. Can't wait for the second.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2016)

I kinda feel bad.


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2016)

People still salty that CoD exists.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 9, 2016)

at this point, people just try to see how far they can go with the dislikes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2016)

Shirker said:


> People still salty that CoD exists.



Shows you how much you know. At least half of those dislikes are of fans that hate the new direction of the series beginning from Advanced Warfare. There's also that Space Oddity thing but I don't have nearly enough of the proper cultural insight in knowing what's going on there.


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Shows you how much you know. At least half of those dislikes are of fans that hate the new direction of the series beginning from Advanced Warfare. There's also that Space Oddity thing but I don't have nearly enough of the proper cultural insight in knowing what's going on there.



Huh, well hush my mouth.


----------



## Furious George (May 10, 2016)

Man, fuck all y'all and your lifestyles, Blood and Wine coming May 31st!


----------



## Monna (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Huh, well hush my mouth.



Oh and also because Modern Warfare Remastered is locked behind a 80 dollars special edition paywall


----------



## Taylor (May 10, 2016)

Furious George said:


> Man, fuck all y'all and your lifestyles, Blood and Wine coming May 31st!


yes yes you know the deal


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2016)

That's impressive as shit.


----------



## Taylor (May 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That's impressive as shit.


Damn that reallt is, havent played the game but from what i hear online is good, one man army.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2016)

Is there any people posting about Mobile gaming in here?


----------



## Taylor (Jun 8, 2016)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Is there any people posting about Mobile gaming in here?


What types of mobile games do you play? Sadly the only one i play is clash of clans, i know everyone probably hates that shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Matty (Jun 11, 2016)

Taylor said:


> What types of mobile games do you play? Sadly the only one i play is clash of clans, i know everyone probably hates that shit.



Itachi was pretty fun, I just hated waiting from what I remember. Plus I sucked, so that didn't help


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2016)

Taylor said:


> What types of mobile games do you play? Sadly the only one i play is clash of clans, i know everyone probably hates that shit.


I missed your reply. I play Avengers Academy and Marvel Future Fight.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2016)

new screenshots

My latest review is up - wrestling with the disappointment of Mirror's Edge Catalyst.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2016)

The game most deserving of a sequel just got one announced.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2016)

Taleran said:


> The game most deserving of a sequel just got one announced.



Innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


EDIT:
@Yagami1211


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2016)

oh my


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2016)

The coooon

Dishonored and NieR doe :WOW


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 21, 2016)

Can't wait to get the hook up on that Pacman game. 

Also, I got invited once again by Nexon try out Ghost in the Shell cause of updates.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2016)

God said:


> The coooon
> 
> Dishonored and NieR doe :WOW



Does Nier have a special edition or somethin. That'd be cool.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Does Nier have a special edition or somethin. That'd be cool.



You mean like a bundle? Not as far as I know


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 21, 2016)

God said:


> You mean like a bundle? Not as far as I know



Nah, like a edition that comes with figures, artbooks and such.

@kurisu Nothing regarding Nioh aside the second demo and being the second chance to get the Mark of the Conqueror DLC was announced.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Nah, like a edition that comes with figures, artbooks and such.
> 
> @kurisu Nothing regarding Nioh aside the second demo and being the second chance to get the Mark of the Conqueror DLC was announced.



I asked for Nier, not Nioh.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I asked for Nier, not Nioh.



Oh sorry, I was two letters off.


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2016)

Turn it into a game. Music and design are some good shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2016)

Hld releases in several days for you consolefags


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 23, 2016)

What's HLD?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 23, 2016)

@kurisu


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2016)

@blakstealth


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2016)

Shirker said:


> @kurisu



It moved.


----------



## The World (Aug 1, 2016)

this was made by one man


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 1, 2016)

^ That man is making all developers around the world feeling inadequate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

The World said:


> this was made by one man



Holy fucking shit. Hire this man. Fucking companies sleeping on talents like this annoys me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kaitou (Aug 2, 2016)

Lmao the way the made his face and him crossing his arms....fucking Gangsta Pikachu.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2016)

"Actual Thuggery" Pikachu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

A Pokemon religion would do the world good. Praise Lord Helix.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 2, 2016)

#AugsLivesMatter


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2016)

Happy 30th Samus/Metroid 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm not hurtin inside I swear

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 8, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Happy 30th Samus/Metroid
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love that picture 

You shouldn't be hurting inside, khris. Sure nintendo doesn't give a shit, but AM2R is fucking awesome. Go enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2016)

fucking EA shitting on the common man yet again

instead of bringing in the fan made project like Bethseda would do


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2016)

They shut down a Star Wars game. 

Bethesda is a bad example, too, since they stole shit from mods to resell it as DLC in Fallout 4.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 10, 2016)

Good news is that the fan-made game is still releasing in a way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Naruto (Aug 16, 2016)

Fuck you, Nintendo

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shirker (Aug 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


>



When the news of the Nintendo DMCA was posted on the Escapist, someone in the thread joked about Uranium being their next target.

I... wasn't expecting it to be this fast....

EDIT*


Now this could just be them covering base, but it looks like it wasn't _completely_ cut up by Nintendo's ninjas. They just scared them a bit.


----------



## Krory (Aug 16, 2016)

> Please respect our decision and don’t lash out at them – they have done nothing to us.



This damage control.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2016)

Nintendo dont give a darn anymore


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2016)

Everyone knew it was coming, unfortunately for Nintendo, it's too late


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2016)

God said:


> Everyone knew it was coming, unfortunately for Nintendo, it's too late



Pretty much.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 24, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Aug 24, 2016)

shots fired


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm super late in doing so, but I just finished Tomb Raider 2013 and I just started Rise of the Tomb Raider, and I have to say these games are top notch.

The action sequences are so well scripted, the game is a non-stop rush.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I'm super late in doing so, but I just finished Tomb Raider 2013 and I just started Rise of the Tomb Raider, and I have to say these games are top notch.
> 
> The action sequences are so well scripted, the game is a non-stop rush.


First game was pretty fun, but I wished that the tomb raiding part had a larger presence. It felt kinda secondary in the grand scheme of things. I got to play Rise for a little bit, and it's such a huge visual and graphical leap from the first. (I played Tomb Raider on the xbox 360, and demo'd Rise at a friend's place  on a high-end PC lol).


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2016)

Now just imagine if shitheels like EA or Ubisoft did this.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 29, 2016)

Purchase of what?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> First game was pretty fun, but I wished that the tomb raiding part had a larger presence. It felt kinda secondary in the grand scheme of things. I got to play Rise for a little bit, and it's such a huge visual and graphical leap from the first. (I played Tomb Raider on the xbox 360, and demo'd Rise at a friend's place  on a high-end PC lol).



These games are definitely at their best when you stick to the main mission, though. Pursuing the story and doing tombs was infinitely more enjoyable than hunting down collectibles, which brought down what is otherwise an awesome pace to a crawl.

I realize that the fluff they added is completely optional, but the extra skill points and weapon parts plus my compulsory need to 100% every game I play kinda forced me to do it. At least there's a postgame option to pursue those endeavors


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> Purchase of what?



Woops, left out the context post - she's the head of the developer for the mobile game Revolution 60, the "mobile version of Mass Effect."


----------



## God (Aug 30, 2016)

The lack of shame is astounding


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2016)

Waiting for my damn Witcher 3 collectors guide so I can finish my review.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

but most likely Patrick Stewart's too.

Give me Pocket Fighter Capcom.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2016)

Shocking


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah, none too surprising.

Metroid already apparently doesn't sell well over there. Trying to sell a game that says it's Metroid, but effectively isn't; It's almost as if Nintendo was actively against anyone over in Sunrise Land purchasing it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2016)

Probably a while until the next Metroid.


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2016)

Mara Brock Akil "

My latest review for those interested - The Witcher 3, its expansions, and the Prima Games' complete guide (thanks to a lovely contribution from Prima). It's a long one.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2016)

I know it's Breitbart, but great interview with Elias Toufexis regarding choice and "problematic" content/subject matter in games, and making them for adults.

He also talks at the end about how great Eidos was - part of his contract requests were a pay raise, to do all of Jensen's performance capture (as he only did a couple in HR), and the big one: the four lead actors of the game to be named in the opening credits of the game (Eidos complied, actually doing the first nine actors instead).


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2016)

RIP BioWare and everything else


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2016)

Well... at least it will have _something _in common with the originals.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2016)

>no micro transactions

Crisis averted


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2016)

Naruto said:


> >no micro transactions
> 
> Crisis averted



Back to the frying pan


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2016)

Holy shit. It was hella hard deciding between Elias Toufexis, Shawn Ashmore, and Camilla Luddington for performance of the year.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2016)

Naruto said:


> >no micro transactions
> 
> Crisis averted



MFW no microtransactions


MFW gaming is in a state where announcing such is considered news/good PR

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2016)

Apparently just to remind you that _The Last Guardian_ is so totally absolutely coming out, it's one of the games to vote for on Golden Joystick's Best Playstation 4 Game of the Year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2016)

Shirker said:


> MFW no microtransactions
> 
> 
> MFW gaming is in a state where announcing such is considered news/good PR



Little victories


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2016)

tfw something that literally affects nothing 99.9% of the time is considered a "victory" to people.

 God bless America.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 16, 2016)

Rey said:


> tfw something that literally affects nothing 99.9% of the time is considered a "victory" to people.
> 
> God bless America.



Accepting micro transactions in 60 dollar games is opening the doors to grade AAA bullshit. The less we care the more publishers will fuck you in the ass.

They come in with that "just the tip" _spiel _and next thing you know you bought a ticket to pound town Kappa

You can already see how this affects things. Praxis kits in Mankind Divided doubled in price (in game) after the cash shop was tacked onto the final release (after the review copies went out). Does that make it a shit game? No, but it's a clear example of how companies like square won't think twice to upset the balance of the game to entice you to buy meaningless shit.

Even when it isn't meaningless, the way dlc penetrated the market has caused companies to chop off projects into chunks to be served later at a premium season pass cost.

It used to be that developers endeavored to offer a value proposition and there wasn't even talk of an expansion for a year. Said expansion would essentially act as a reasonably priced sequel with comparable length but built on top of the experience you're already familiar with, taking less effort on average than the initial game to develop and being cheaper for it. An exchange that seemed completely logical for everyone involved.

Now games LAUNCH with season passes and pre-order dlc, and are in the process of acclimating us to freemium elements in expensive products. I would very much rather not.

Now excuse me while I go back to playing Mankind Divided

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2016)

wewlad.

Between this and BioShock blocking streaming from consoles (and taking out nearly all video customization options on PC), it's a good thing we have people buying extra Praxis Kits as a serious issue to distract us.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2016)

Could've swore there was a fucking thread on this but fucked if I can find it.

Berserk Musou (now officially Berserk and the Band of the Hawk in the west) are hitting the America February 21st and Europe February 24th.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 16, 2016)

Rey said:


> it's a good thing we have people buying extra Praxis Kits as a serious issue to distract us.



TIL we can only be upset about one thing at a time


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2016)

This is just painful to watch.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 18, 2016)

Arcade has changed. It use to be crazy in here.


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2016)

Hell On Earth said:


> Arcade has changed. It use to be crazy in here.



It still is. It's just the crazy chased off all dissenters so there's not much else to talk about.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 18, 2016)

Not a fan of KH in any way (yet), but man, I fuckin love this Simple and Clean remiz.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 19, 2016)

I only really like the original Simple & Clean.

Glad to see more Aqua, though.


----------



## Lance (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyone got savings codes for Ubisoft? Uplay? 

We should have a thread where all 'em codes can be pasted.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2016)

At least there will be _something_ that's actually Resident Evil next year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2016)

Those cutscenes 

I know games don't always necessarily have good camera work in cutscenes, but this is really bad. It's like almost intentionally bad.


----------



## Krory (Sep 20, 2016)

Damn. That looks almost as bad as The Last Guardian.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 21, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2016)

No wonder it was called "The War to end all Wars", no one wanted to relive that shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Mael (Sep 22, 2016)

So...anyone played Mother Russia Bleeds?

That's definitely a trip.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2016)

@Mael, been planning to actually. Love 2D beat em ups


----------



## Mael (Sep 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @Mael, been planning to actually. Love 2D beat em ups



It's not the mindfucks that Hotline had but it's with the same sort of people.

Plus there's always Natasha...sassy Russian redhead.


----------



## Krory (Sep 22, 2016)

Guh. It's always a pain trying to get a review started.


----------



## Krory (Sep 23, 2016)

Man, Totalbiscuit is a fucking champ.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 25, 2016)

Monster Hunter Generations has so much free dlc 

How can they be so pro-consumer with MH and then total shitbags with SFV?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2016)

Don't think this warrants its own thread, but it looks pretty. Hand-drawn Metroidvania 


Trailer:


*About*

_Sundered_ is a horrifying fight for survival and sanity, a hand-drawn epic from the creators of _Jotun_. You play Eshe, a wanderer in a ruined world, trapped in ever-changing caverns teeming with eldritch horrors. Harness the power of corrupted relics to defeat gigantic bosses, at the cost of your humanity.

*Features*


Beautiful hand-drawn art
Massive boss fights
Dynamic encounters against hordes of enemies
Procedural world
Corruptible abilities
Multiple endings
*Details*


Action horror, replayable Metroidvania genre
Single Player
Coming to Windows, Mac, Linux, PlayStation 4 in 2017

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 26, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2016)

oh nozzz


----------



## Naruto (Sep 27, 2016)

I love those dota teams with composite avatars 

Funniest I had seen before was Terry Crews.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 27, 2016)

All you gotta pay is shipping.
Production stills.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 28, 2016)

Sunset Overdrive coming to PC, probably.


----------



## teddy (Sep 30, 2016)

Wasn't aware ubisoft was attempting to give a shit about the quality of some of their franchises now. maybe...just maybe we'll end up with final products that match the standards of their e3 presentations


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2016)

ted. said:


> Wasn't aware ubisoft was attempting to give a shit about the quality of some of their franchises now. maybe...just maybe we'll end up with final products that match the standards of their e3 presentations



It will take a lot for Ubisoft to win back my trust.


----------



## teddy (Sep 30, 2016)

I hear you on that. hope they take the time to consider treating their pc customers with respect during that timeframe. guillemot's "pc gaming has a 93-95% piracy rate" still miffs me a bit when i look back at it sometimes. especially when later data showed that they accounted for more sales than xbone consumers


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2016)

ted. said:


> Wasn't aware ubisoft was attempting to give a shit about the quality of some of their franchises now. maybe...just maybe we'll end up with final products that match the standards of their e3 presentations



Sounds good. Can't say I'm a fan of either game, but what I can say is yearly releases of stuff is never, ever a good idea, so I can see why Creed and Cry would always have so many detractors. People's qualms about long-running franchises aside, a year just doesn't seem like a long enough amount of time to develop a game to me, even if you're reusing assets. So yeah, take a year off and give it some time to breathe.

I find it funny and a bit telling of the state of things that not doing that in the first place is seen as "biting the bullet".


----------



## Naruto (Oct 1, 2016)

ted. said:


> I hear you on that. hope they take the time to consider treating their pc customers with respect during that timeframe. guillemot's "pc gaming has a 93-95% piracy rate" still miffs me a bit when i look back at it sometimes. especially when later data showed that they accounted for more sales than xbone consumers



Ubisoft has a lot of nerve accusing its customers of amorality when they're pumping out 60 dollar games with 60 dollar season passes BEFORE the game is even out, and then it turns out the product doesn't even reflect what's been advertised.

I don't think I will ever not be salty about the Division.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2016)

ted. said:


> I hear you on that. hope they take the time to consider treating their pc customers with respect during that timeframe. guillemot's "pc gaming has a 93-95% piracy rate" still miffs me a bit when i look back at it sometimes. especially when later data showed that they accounted for more sales than xbone consumers



Fewer and fewer people are absolvable of stupid remarks about PC gamers - Ubisoft, EA/BioWare, Crytek, CD Projekt, Epic Games, Warner Bros. A couple (like, two) started eating crow but yeeeaaaah.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Ubisoft has a lot of nerve accusing its customers of amorality when they're pumping out 60 dollar games with 60 dollar season passes BEFORE the game is even out, and then it turns out the product doesn't even reflect what's been advertised.
> 
> I don't think I will ever not be salty about the Division.



Needs more UbiArt Framework gaems.


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2016)

>"Hardcore" Gears players complaining about cringey dialogue, trash talking, and weak story in Gears 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


>


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2016)

Happy that the Persona series is growing in success.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2016)

Mafia III locked at 30fps. 

And here I bought a super stronk machine to replace my console-gaming days for higher framerate and shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2016)

I love colorful high framerate shit. Spent many allowances on this.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Mafia III locked at 30fps.
> 
> And here I bought a super stronk machine to replace my console-gaming days for higher framerate and shit.



Hate when devs pull this bullshit.  -_-

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2016)

I think 2k has said they will work on removing the 30 fps cap, but yeah it sucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2016)

looks like that locked at 30fps is the least of the game's problems.


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2016)

is that the pc version?
I heard there's suppose to be an update today to fix some bugs and unlock to 60fps


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2016)

Also, I'm pretty sure I started a Mafia 3 thread. Dunno where it is, and the search function aint bringing up anything. 

@Naruto ?

It sucks, because the game has its moment


----------



## Krory (Oct 8, 2016)

>2K
>Fix anything


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure I started a Mafia 3 thread. Dunno where it is, and the search function aint bringing up anything.
> 
> @Naruto ?
> 
> It sucks, because the game has its moment



Do you remember when you made it? Shortly before the xenforo upgrade there were two threads that vanished because of a bug with the merge function.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Do you remember when you made it? Shortly before the xenforo upgrade there were two threads that vanished because of a bug with the merge function.



When did we upgrade? After June? I remember making it during E3. Maybe I'm imagining things tbh.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2016)

kurisu said:


> When did we upgrade? After June? I remember making it during E3. Maybe I'm imagining things tbh.



I'm reasonably certain the Mafia 3 thread was the one affected. There were two of them and the merge caused them both to poof for some reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I'm reasonably certain the Mafia 3 thread was the one affected. There were two of them and the merge caused them both to poof for some reason.



Would be a dead thread anyway.


----------



## Krory (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks like the Prey thread went AWOL as well, but here:



"New" trailer - it's the same GamesCom trailer but is shown from the perspective of a female protagonist instead.

Bethesda revealed that you choose whether Morgan Yu is male or female. The game does not change at all based on gender, no change in the story or character interaction, or character name - the character will only be defined by "the choices you make."


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2016)

My old computer died (motherboard is kill) so I decided to go ahead and build a completely brand new build. 

i5-6500
Msi AMD 470
Gigabyte z170m d3h
16 GB DDR4
250 GB SSD + 1 TB HDD

Completely fucks up my plans to wait until Cyberpunk 2077 to upgrade.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 12, 2016)

Found my old copy of MGS3. Played it again and beat it again. Skipping the cutscenes makes the game really short... #___#

I still feel the series is a bit overrated. Sneaking around goes against all my gaming instincts. :I


----------



## Naruto (Oct 13, 2016)

Dream said:


> My old computer died (motherboard is kill) so I decided to go ahead and build a completely brand new build.
> 
> i5-6500
> Msi AMD 470
> ...



Looks alright. Why not 480 8gb edition?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2016)

Edward Cullen said:


> Found my old copy of MGS3. Played it again and beat it again. Skipping the cutscenes makes the game really short... #___#
> 
> I still feel the series is a bit overrated. Sneaking around goes against all my gaming instincts. :I



I don't like stealth games in general. There are however a few exception of course, but it's because they have stealth element and they're not in its core stealth games.


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Looks alright. Why not 480 8gb edition?



470 is cheaper and should be plenty enough for 1080p for most games at medium/high that will be coming in the future.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2016)

Dream said:


> 470 is cheaper and should be plenty enough for 1080p for most games at medium/high that will be coming in the future.



smh fam, you need to go for most expensive most alien technology whether you can afford it or not, or else you're not real PC Master Race.


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2016)

Rey said:


> smh fam, you need to go for most expensive most alien technology whether you can afford it or not, or else you're not real PC Master Race.



There is more to pc master race than just having the fanciest graphics.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2016)

Dream said:


> There is more to pc master race than just having the fanciest graphics.



What?! I've been lied to all this time!!


----------



## Naruto (Oct 13, 2016)

Dream said:


> 470 is cheaper and should be plenty enough for 1080p for most games at medium/high that will be coming in the future.



Depends on the framerate you're shooting for.

The 470 is 15%~ worse than a 970 on most benchmarks I've seen, and the 970 is already struggling to maintain 60 fps on new games. I had to tweak my graphics a bit to run Mankind Divided and Rise of the Tomb Raider at a constant 60 :X

Who knows what it will be like by the end of next year. I'm hoping the 480's excellent price will bring the pascal series to a more affordable range before I'm forced to upgrade.


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2016)

Rey said:


> What?! I've been lied to all this time!!



Yes.  



Naruto said:


> Depends on the framerate you're shooting for.
> 
> The 470 is 15%~ worse than a 970 on most benchmarks I've seen, and the 970 is already struggling to maintain 60 fps on new games. I had to tweak my graphics a bit to run Mankind Divided and Rise of the Tomb Raider at a constant 60 :X
> 
> Who knows what it will be like by the end of next year. I'm hoping the 480's excellent price will bring the pascal series to a more affordable range before I'm forced to upgrade.



30 to 60 fps is perfectly fine with me for most games.  For shooters I would like 60fps but I can always reduce the bells and whistles to the point that I can get a decently stable 60fps.  Even then, I generally do not play the more recent shooters...Counter-strike is my go to fps game.  My last setup had two 5770s which I had been using since 2011.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2016)

>30 fps



I can't even stand 50.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2016)

Naruto said:


> >30 fps
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even stand 50.



Well, I became pretty used to 30fps back when I was a heavy console gamer.  Even now I don't mind it so much.


----------



## Krory (Oct 14, 2016)

Dream said:


> Well, I became pretty used to 30fps back when I was a heavy console gamer.  Even now I don't mind it so much.



Oh honey-child, no.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2016)

I used to play Morrowind, on the pc, at 22 to 30 fps and still enjoyed it to death.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2016)

I remember my pc crapping itself with morrowind 

Tweaked those graphics to hell and back, set draw distance to three feet around my character and it still hitched.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2016)

ITT: peasantry


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I remember my pc crapping itself with morrowind
> 
> Tweaked those graphics to hell and back, set draw distance to three feet around my character and it still hitched.



Even on my old computer which could run Crysis fine, Morrowind with MGSO had moments of pretty choppy framerates.  



kurisu said:


> ITT: peasantry


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2016)

Dream said:


> Even on my old computer which could run Crysis fine, Morrowind with MGSO had moments of pretty choppy framerates.



Good lord, I meant my old piece of shit celeron from high school, not my current rig


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Good lord, I meant my old piece of shit celeron from high school, not my current rig



I remember my trusty Celeron.  It was perfectly fine for playing Starcraft and Quake Arena.


----------



## Krory (Oct 15, 2016)

Lol. Irony.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2016)

Shadow Warrior 2 looks fantastic and runs so well <3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2016)

Dream said:


>



Even as a console guy, I hate/d 30fps. That's why I had a niche taste, and that's why I switched to PC.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2016)

Do you guys/girls like Kingdom Hearts? I didn't. :I

I checked my old PS2 memory card and found an almost 20 hour long save file for Kingdom Hearts 2. I didn't really like it at all... Aside from having Disney and Square characters together... it's just like any other game of the same genre... Is the first game a lot different compared to the second?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2016)

Edward Cullen said:


> it's just like any other game of the same genre



What game would you say looks and/or plays like Kingdom Hearts that was available around the time the first one came out?

Not saying they don't exist, I'm legit asking because I can't think of many quite like it. Closest I can think of is Crisis Core, which came out years later, also by Square.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2016)

Edward Cullen said:


> Do you guys/girls like Kingdom Hearts? I didn't. :I
> 
> I checked my old PS2 memory card and found an almost 20 hour long save file for Kingdom Hearts 2. I didn't really like it at all... Aside from having Disney and Square characters together... it's just like any other game of the same genre... Is the first game a lot different compared to the second?



1st game is worse IMO. Lots of backtracking, the means of progression can be obtuse at times, and the fighting system is comparatively barebones, though a little bit more challenging as a result (No "press triangle to damage the boss" stuff). Plus the final boss is trash.

That said, I liked both games, so *shrugs*


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2016)

WHO ALL READY FOR SOME NEW RED DEAD?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

I wanted another Bully but okay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Pre-ordered


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2016)

RIP modern vidya.

VAs going on strike in a week.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I wanted another Bully but okay





kurisu said:


> Pre-ordered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2016)

Edward Cullen said:


> Do you guys/girls like Kingdom Hearts? I didn't. :I


Favorite series.


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Favorite series.



I have never been less surprised in my life.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2016)

You shouldn't be, it isn't news.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2016)

I love posters like that, dunno why


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2016)

>Article title: Pokemon Sun and Moon demo accidentally reveals entire Pokedex 

When you don't know what Datamining means.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2016)

oh noz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> oh noz



Those nefarious fiends!
They will be brought to swift, social media related justice!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2016)

So who here got a VR device? I want to try tbh. No way am buying it because the library is a joke, but I wanna try.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So who here got a VR device? I want to try tbh. No way am buying it because the library is a joke, but I wanna try.



I don't see VR picking up steam any time soon, to be honest. It's cumbersome and expensive, and it will remain niche until we see some big changes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I don't see VR picking up steam any time soon, to be honest. It's cumbersome and expensive, and it will remain niche until we see some big changes.



That's why I only want to try it, but all of my friends are in the same boat. Also, I feel terrible that I laughed at that vid.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That's why I only want to try it, but all of my friends are in the same boat. Also, I feel terrible that I laughed at that vid.



I laughed at it too


----------



## Jimin (Oct 22, 2016)

Naruto said:


> What game would you say looks and/or plays like Kingdom Hearts that was available around the time the first one came out?
> 
> Not saying they don't exist, I'm legit asking because I can't think of many quite like it. Closest I can think of is Crisis Core, which came out years later, also by Square.



Well, I didn't play any KH game until 06 (KH2). Perhaps it was more unique in 2002 (or whatever year it was released)? But it didn't feel any different than playing a 3D platformer. The action parts of the game were quite weak. It didn't feel any different than Crash Bandicoot tbph... :I



Shirker said:


> 1st game is worse IMO. Lots of backtracking, the means of progression can be obtuse at times, and the fighting system is comparatively barebones, though a little bit more challenging as a result (No "press triangle to damage the boss" stuff). Plus the final boss is trash.
> 
> That said, I liked both games, so *shrugs*



Well... I kept playing 2 thinking there was going to be a point where I would want to keep playing but it just didn't happen. I wasn't great at the game IIRC but I didn't want to keep playing either.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2016)

Edward


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2016)

I think at heart I'm still 13 years old.


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2016)

Good for Bethesda killing review copies. long overdue.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2016)

Rey said:


> Good for Bethesda killing review copies. long overdue.





You're not serious, surely.


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes, let's continue to pander to the idiots who think a company should go bankrupt because the main protagonist isn't the right skin color or orientation, or thrown accusations of supporting spousal abuse because of the way a game mechanic is used. Should come as no surprise when most major publications vilify all game-makers and tell people to not buy their games on social principles up to a year before the game is out, and now they stop getting early handouts.   

Bethesda even encouraged people to NOT pre-order their games and wait for reviews  if they want - just games journalists have to wait like everyone else now. They already did it with Doom (and the reaction was HEELARIOUS).


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2016)

Preorder games and ignore reviews, folks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2016)

On one hand, the crushing majority of video game reviewers are fucking terrible and should never be taken as reference of a game's quality.

On the other hand, what Naruto said.

On the third hand, Bethesda is also terrible and their in-house studios only make terrible games and this anti-consumer practice would only benefits public opinion of their games since everyone's more than aware they only release shit in Beta state.

On a fourth, clearly underdeveloped hand, external studios like Id Software or Arkane studios have the advantage of not being subject to popular pedantic reviewer bullshit and not suffer from it.

Clearly, we're dealing in a grey moral area here with hands popping left and right.


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> On one hand, the crushing majority of video game reviewers are fucking terrible and should never be taken as reference of a game's quality.
> 
> On the other hand, what Naruto said.
> 
> ...



It's a strangely ironic thing for Bethesda to do, but again to be fair as I said Bethesda in their blog post urged people to just wait for reviews.



> We also understand that some of you want to read reviews before you make your decision, and if that’s the case we encourage you to wait for your favorite reviewers to share their thoughts.



And like you said, Arkane benefits since Dishonored 2 and (and Skyrim re-release) are the second (and third) games subjected to the new policy (DOOM having been the first).


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Naruto (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2016)

> We also understand that some of you want to read reviews before you make your decision, and if that’s the case we encourage you to wait for your favorite reviewers to share their thoughts.



That's not bad advice actually.


----------



## Krory (Oct 27, 2016)

Sony really, REALLY doesn't like refunds.


----------



## Krory (Oct 27, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That's not bad advice actually.



No. It is not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2016)

Take this refund and a ban.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2016)

Ouch. 

Welp, time to scrap season 2 and give us another Darkstalkers.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 27, 2016)

Rey said:


> Sony really, REALLY doesn't like refunds.





kurisu said:


> Take this refund and a ban.



"You sell back your game. You sell back your service. "



kurisu said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Welp, time to scrap season 2 and give us another Darkstalkers.



I blame lack of Makoto and Q.


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2016)

>mfw Wesker incurs the wrath of GamerGate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2016)

Highly doubt anyone else is gonna bother to read all this but eh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 28, 2016)

Yeah, this particular attack is making rounds on the internet. Fucking savage. 

I'm heavily considering purchasing this game. I haven't been into Pokemans for years, but Sun & Moon just looks so charming.


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2016)

>Sean Murray tweets on August 18th that they are completely dedicated to customer service
>Disappears off the face of the planet until October 28th when someone supposedly hacks the Hello Games twitter account "through Linkedin"


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, looks like Bethesda did actually find a way to get people to pay for mods


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 29, 2016)

So apparently mafia 3 needed to sell 8 million copies or someshit to turn a profit, what the fuck did they spend all that money on?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, this particular attack is making rounds on the internet. Fucking savage.
> 
> I'm heavily considering purchasing this game. I haven't been into Pokemans for years, but Sun & Moon just looks so charming.









Xiammes said:


> So apparently mafia 3 needed to sell 8 million copies or someshit to turn a profit, what the fuck did they spend all that money on?



I'm guessing marketing. But I'm not knowledgeable in gaming development so I could be way off.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 29, 2016)

Marketing is a easy answer, but I don't think I saw any marketing for the game that wasn't at some video game expo. I will never understand why game companies make games this expensive, 8 million copies is something thats generally only reserved for genera defining classics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Marketing is a easy answer, but I don't think I saw any marketing for the game that wasn't as some video game expo. I will never understand why game companies make games this expensive, 8 million copies is something thats generally only reserved for genera defining classics.



I think I've seen an ad or two around before. If only all that money was used to polish up the game a bit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2016)

i wonder why Capcom always get away with their bullshit??

ive seen some gameplay videos of Resident Evil 7 and its the same boring, slow and dull gameplay like its predecessors except now its a filthy first person game. 

it will be released next year and the gameplay and controls seems shit for a current gen game. you cant still strafe, run sideways, run backwards or jump for cover while shooting enemies. wtf?? 

restricting character movement doesnt make a horror game for fucks sake. Crapcom shouldnt get away with this bullshit.

inventory management and resilient enemies is fine but shitty controls wont give you scares but frustration.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> So apparently mafia 3 needed to sell 8 million copies or someshit to turn a profit, what the fuck did they spend all that money on?



White guilt.



TerminaTHOR said:


> restricting character movement doesnt make a horror game for fucks sake.



That's *exactly* what it does on a fundamental design level. The best horror games ever produced have either restrictive movement, plain shitty fucking controls, static cameras or all of the above.

Not even defending Resident Evil 7 here, I don't give a shit about Daylight: Resident Evil have Eyes Super Turbo Chainsaw Massacre Edition but the best horror games ever produced all have this in common. REmake, Silent Hill 2/3, Fatal Frame 2, Siren: Blood curse, you name it. Even P.T, the most interesting horror "game" to come out in recent years, had you control a fucking tank.

What the hell comes across as a good horror game for you?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2016)

atmosphere, set pieces, sound design, gameplay gimmick like in fatal frame series wherein you use a fucking camera to beat ghosts, monster designs and lingering sub/bosses that can scare the shit out of you just by encountering it.

the plot also is the most important part especially how it develops and how all the shit is being revealed to the player.

these 'horror' games are just cheap 3ps/fps games that has shitty controls just for the fuck of it. they're trying to simulate horror in a weird ass way. do you expect yourself to just stand still and look at a monster instead of running the fuck away? or shooting blindly while retreating??


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's *exactly* what it does on a fundamental design level. The best horror games ever produced have either restrictive movement, plain shitty fucking controls, static cameras or all of the above.



Dead Space, Outlast, and Alien: Isolation. None of those restricted movement.

Even the best RE, Revelations 2, didn't have movement as restricted. 

In short: You're wrong.


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Marketing is a easy answer, but I don't think I saw any marketing for the game that wasn't at some video game expo. I will never understand why game companies make games this expensive, 8 million copies is something thats generally only reserved for genera defining classics.



It could also be whoever said that was full of shit - remember, they were saying Tomb Raider reboot needed 5-10 million sales to be worth it, and are even saying FFXV needs 10 million. I think it's that analysts don't know shit and publishers have obscene expectations of what's "profitable," because they keep comparing it to Call of Duty sales.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 29, 2016)

Rey said:


> Dead Space, Outlast, and Alien: Isolation. None of those restricted movement.
> 
> Even the best RE, Revelations 2, didn't have movement as restricted.
> 
> In short: You're wrong.



Also, only one of them were ever scary....
Death's right, you're wrong.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2016)

come on now, its 2017 and we need something new.

this is like JRPG games where they threw away the turn based gameplay into an active real time battle design. horror games need to evolve and in my opinion, shitty controls and restricted movement is a lazy gameplay structure and retarded tbh. the appeal is already dead long time ago.


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Also, only one of them were ever scary....
> Death's right, you're wrong.



None of the Resident Evils were ever scary, and only one Silent Hill was.


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2016)

Like, legit, if the only scary thing about the game is that you can't move...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Oct 29, 2016)

Rey said:


> None of the Resident Evils were ever scary, and only one Silent Hill was.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't think there's one right way to do a scary game. But death is kinda right in that restricted movement can make you uneasy, and it's more to do with helplessness than just crippling you. I think hide and seek sims are more annoying than scary, but what do I know? I only ever liked RE(+Dino Crises and Parasite Eve) when it came to horror games, and as some of you said; it aint even that spoopy.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 29, 2016)

Rey said:


> Like, legit, if the only scary thing about the game is that you can't move...



Nobody sed that you muff. 

Atmosphere, music, sound design, aesthetic all of it helps, like with a lot of gaems. It's just that when it comes to horror game design, hindering the player in some fashion in order to induce stress is usually the abc's of the genre. In the old days it was controls. These days, if it's not controls it's sight. If it's not sight, it's offensive options. If it's none of those things then....

...well, I like me some Gears as much as the next guy. But is it horror?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


>



ayyylmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> ayyylmao



It's like they want this to fail.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> these 'horror' games are just cheap 3ps/fps games that has shitty controls just for the fuck of it. they're trying to simulate horror in a weird ass way. do you expect yourself to just stand still and look at a monster instead of running the fuck away? or shooting blindly while retreating??



Not just for the fuck of it, it's specifically made so that it creates a sense of atmosphere and disempowerment as the restricted movement is deliberate in such that you know exactly what your mobility/offensive options are since they're so telegraphed and transparent (Lift and point gun, Shoot gun, Walk like a snail, Run like a turtle, 180º turn, etc...) although you need to know to use those options to their full effect so when the game puts you in a situation where you're facing enemies that are either slow but great in numbers or few but much quicker and stronger than you, you gotta adapt to the situation and act accordingly.

It's not about the immersion in realistic movement (The single worst goal in video game history), it's in the tension of knowing what to do and hoping to god you're good enough to pull it off since even the best possible scenario still feels slow and methodical. When a Hunter jumps in front of you and starts his "hunt" by slowly slithering towards you like he's assessing you as a prey before mauling your sorry ass down, that's the game putting you on the spot and forcing you to play to your strengths which might as well be weaknesses to these creatures. It's such an adrenaline rush and ironically enough, one of the single "relics of the past" that hasn't aged a day. Because every modernization of the genre only made for shittier experiences.

If you've already got fixed camera angles (as a result of pre-rendered backgrounds which are a cheap yet extremely effective way to have realistic graphics which is why REmake looks like primo pussy to this day) then tank controls work better with them. Tank controls and fixed camera angles themselves are fine for horror/adventure games since the designers can cast and design scenes in a certain way that plays with your expectations through visual and audio queues. Taking away your field of view and introducing a new scenario through sound alone is horror 101 and the best games to pull it off have fixed camera angles.

I mean, dude, you mentioned Action Horror as a "good start" and then started prancing about Resident Evil 6.

Resident Evil 6.

I don't even know if you're fucking with me or not anymore. And I love Resident Evil 6.

But hey, it's Halloween, I caught a nasty fucking mutant strain of a viral flu and my face looks like it's an American Football that was raped by bees so I've been stuck in my house for the past week playing REmake, Resident Evil 2, The Evil Within and Castlevania: Curse of Darkness putting me in a pretty spoopy mood lately so I'm gonna level with you and break this down. I'm gonna lay it on you and tell you that the ONLY reason why people shun tank controls or fixed camera angles is as simple as this. Check this shit out, it's going to blow your fucking brains out. It's gonna be like, a commentary of modern gaming as a whole or something. I'll try not to shit my pants in excitement while I'm writing it because of how smart it sounds in my head.

*Ahem*

If gameplay isn't _immediately_ understandable, and gratifying _immediately_, it will be passed on on favor of gameplay that is.

People don't want to have to pay attention and learn the rules or mechanics of a game. They want a game at _their_ pace. Tank controls, given that they are often deliberately implemented to force a certain slow pacing on the player, are naturally going to fall victim to this mentality.

Which is why the Horror game genre is essentially fucked. And has been for years.  And why we're stuck with either simplistic braindead hallway walking borefests or Adrenaline filled Shooters ramsacked with QTEs.

We've peaked. And I didn't even get to resource management, puzzle solving, map memorization. It's this kind of specific micromanagement that makes horror games memorable. It's similar to an Escape Room now that I think about it which I recommend you assholes to go to if you like horror games, it lifts the adventure elements of a horror game as a real life game.



Rey said:


> Dead Space, Outlast, and Alien: Isolation. None of those restricted movement.



Only great game there is Dead Space and its movement control is self prophetic as every game became Horror Cawadooty.

No one would give a shit about Alien: Isolation if not for the Alien brand and Outlast is just stream bait, basic first person gore porn schlock that both Resident Evil, Silent Hill and Dead Space mostly of all completely outmatch any day of the week.



Rey said:


> Even te best RE, Revelations 2, didn't have movement as restricted.



Yikes. Eech. Oh boy...

You know that the "waifu factor" doesn't play a direct factor on the quality of a Resident Evil, right Krory? I mean, if it did, Sherry and Rebecca would spike Resident Evil 6 and 0 to top billing and good GOD, they're not even close to being the best Resident Evil games around.

As much as this hurts to read, since you have a massive hate boner for Mikami because I don't even know at this point, REmake is still the best Resident Evil by a *huge* margin. A fucking episodic Resident Evil game with 0 adventure elements in favor of linear level design (The absolutely bane of horror games) does not make for the best game of the series.

Revelations 2 is pretty fucking good *considering* it's episodic but the format itself killed any chance of it having any interesting level design that complemented the setting and visual direction of the game which is a must for a horror game.

That being said, how's Resident Evil 7 shaping up to you? I'd ask you in Skype but I'm in a forum mood lately.



Rey said:


> In short: You're wrong.



Listing 4 games in 2 separate sentences is not an argument. Ur dumb and Im grt.



Rey said:


> Like, legit, if the only scary thing about the game is that you can't move...



Not even remotely close to what I said, dude. If you wanna be a gibbering retard, yah gotta commit to it like a true man instead of going half mast. Internet shit flinging is like sex.

After all this bullshit, I wouldn't be surprised if you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) want REmake 2 to have "modernized" controls and camera angle as default.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 31, 2016)

I want this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 31, 2016)

> It's not about the immersion in realistic movement (The single worst goal in video game history), it's in the tension of knowing what to do and hoping to god you're good enough to pull it off since even the best possible scenario still feels slow and methodical. When a Hunter jumps in front of you and starts his "hunt" by slowly slithering towards you like he's assessing you as a prey before mauling your sorry ass down, that's the game putting you on the spot and forcing you to play to your strengths which might as well be weaknesses to these creatures. It's such an adrenaline rush and ironically enough, one of the single "relics of the past" that hasn't aged a day. Because every modernization of the genre only made for shittier experiences





i mentioned that irl, do you see yourself taking 1cm per steps to run away from a monster and suffer a violent stiff neck wherein you cant turn around and just run the fuck away?? if you have a gun, wont you consider running away also while shooting blindly backwards just to give yourself some breathing room?? i mean, this shit are not that hard to implement in-game and will still scare the fuck outta you especially if the enemy has some kind of hyper armor and cannot be beaten with a full clip or two. of course the atmosphere and sound will play an important part here. there's no fucking need of QTE's. no one mentioned that here.

shitty controls and shitty camera angles are the thing of the past. we need to move forward. some developers tried the modern approach unfortunately, nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) disagree and cannot accept it. we need someone who knows how to grasp these things and deliver a better experience.

tank controls should only be turned on when you are at critical health.. environment should play an important part during boss battles, not just scattered barrels of doom that you need to shoot to deal explosive damage cliche.. fixed camera angles are ps1 era.

Since you asked about RE7, tbh i am not impressed based on what i've seen. you're up against red neck hillbilly cannibals and you find yourself inside a hillbilly mansion in the middle of nowhere housing these sick fucks which turns out that its another research lab for a new 'zombie' virus cliche. everything looked fucking slow. i swear playing witcher 3 on pc using a gtx 720 while everything is on ultra looks faster than this shit. RE8 will run at 25fps if this goes on. 
It's also VR compatible which is completely retarded. yes, it is immersive but the controls will surely tank. well, i guess you cant have everything and there's no such thing as perfection.


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2016)

>Deadpool director gets mad at Deadpool for not wanting to make a possibly bankrupting movie like DC movies
>Leaves
>Is condemned to directing Sonic the Hedgehog movie now


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> I want this...



looks like an XboxOne game. i doubt Nintendo Glitch has the balls to run a game with those graphics 

wait, everything still looks like a cartoon. this tech demo is soo easy even a 2 year old can beat it!! oh the casuals 

is this the new GRASS SIMULATOR???


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2016)

"If you buy COD Infinite Warfare on the Windows 10 Store then you can only play with other players that also purchased it on the Windows 10 Store."

I wonder if the Windows 10 edition comes with a spiked dildo?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2016)

Sega is actually making a Daytona USA 3.

Boogy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2016)

Arcades here are way too dated that I don't think they'll even have such a machine here. 

Sad, was willing to spend a buck or two on that shit. Least we still have the old ones.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2016)

Going to Tokyo next year so I'm literally working out a list of Arcade joints I need to hit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Going to Tokyo next year so I'm literally working out a list of Arcade joints I need to hit.



Tell me how Castlevania pachinko goes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 4, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sega is actually making a Daytona USA 3.
> 
> Boogy.



DAYTOOOOONAAAAA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 4, 2016)

>There are currently two people looking for a match in the Windows store version of Infinite Warfare.

>two people

>two

>2

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2016)

havent you heard that you can only go up against people who bought the Windows 10 version of the game?


----------



## Krory (Nov 6, 2016)

>BlizzCon asshole trying to get people to get WikiLeaks to hack GamerGate


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2016)

Gonna get this


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2016)

Same (if they don't go out of stock by the time my busy ass gets to the store).

Been needing to get my old one replaced anyway, so this'll be a good way to save a hundred bucks.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2016)

Man, I hope they sell it online. I don't wanna wait in line for it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

2 more days till PS4 Pro launches. holy shit im still broke


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2016)

New Metro game coming in 2017.

Get hyped.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2016)

My brother's gaming PC should be made by then, so that's great. I loved the first two.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

Rey said:


> New Metro game coming in 2017.
> 
> Get hyped.



I hope the campaign is like 15hrs long. I finished both Metro Redux games in like a single sitting


----------



## Naruto (Nov 9, 2016)

If you didn't vote, or voted for a candidate who clearly was not going to win, I hope you're happy with the result.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2016)

I've literally just beaten Revengeance today and I didn't realize how political aware I was being until I fought one of the best bosses in the action game genre.

MAKING THE MOTHER OF ALL OMELETTES, JACK. CAN'T FRET OVER A FEW EGGS.

Sam was really grabbing life by the pussy. Guess reality is bordering fiction. Trump needs to get on that nanomachine shit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I've literally just beaten Revengeance today and I didn't realize how political aware I was being until I fought one of the best bosses in the action game genre.
> 
> MAKING THE MOTHER OF ALL OMELETTES, JACK. CAN'T FRET OVER A FEW EGGS.
> 
> Sam was really grabbing life by the pussy. Guess reality is bordering fiction. Trump needs to get on that nanomachine shit.


----------



## Krory (Nov 9, 2016)

They took classes out of Mass Effect.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2016)

I saw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2016)

My Dishonored 2 collector's edition is shipping today. Pokemon Sun and Moon in 5 days. 

All deez gaems


----------



## Simon (Nov 12, 2016)

the pro supersampling on 1080p displays makes a huge difference, Dishonored 2 looks awesome.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 12, 2016)

So how is Dishonored 2 running, guys? Anyone got it on PC? I heard some shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2016)

Naruto said:


> So how is Dishonored 2 running, guys? Anyone got it on PC? I heard some shit



Shit 

I'll get it on Thursday.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 13, 2016)

^PCMR sub reports Dishonored 2 is poorly optimized on PC.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2016)

The one time(okay one of very few times) I pre-order shit, this shit happens.  

Good thing the collector's edition comes with the first game since I've been planning to replay that. I guess I'll play it while I wait for their stupid patch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Yo, Nintendo legit trolling


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yo, Nintendo legit trolling



Fuck is that, fam?


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 14, 2016)

Aite Ps4Pro that I bought for my cousin comes in tomorrow, gonna try and play bloodborne again and not quit after 2,5h because of the horrible framepacing.


kurisu said:


> The one time(okay one of very few times) I pre-order shit, this shit happens.
> 
> Good thing the collector's edition comes with the first game since I've been planning to replay that. I guess I'll play it while I wait for their stupid patch.


I was lucky enough to bruteforce it with a 1080.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2016)

Can't say I'm not jelly of your 1080


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 14, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Can't say I'm not jelly of your 1080


I got it for free even, my 780ti literally melted where the power connector from the PSU went in. Still had 2 months of warranty when it happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> I got it for free even, my 780ti literally melted where the power connector from the PSU went in. Still had 2 months of warranty when it happened.



God damn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Fuck is that, fam?



Famicom Mini. I didn't know it existed until yesterday.


They're trolling with these cords and controllers tho.


EDIT: or was that rhetorical? Just woke up, so I can't notice the difference.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Famicom Mini. I didn't know it existed until yesterday.
> 
> 
> They're trolling with these cords and controllers tho.
> ...



No I legit didn't know they were making consoles for ants.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

As for Dishonored 2, how will my 980ti handle it? CPU is i7-6700k.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> As for Dishonored 2, how will my 980ti handle it? CPU is i7-6700k.


Mine held 70+ fps at 1440p on a 1080 and a i5 3570K@4.6ghz


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Mine held 70+ fps at 1440p on a 1080 and a i5 3570K@4.6ghz



So it'll probably dip below 60 at 1080 for me.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So it'll probably dip below 60 at 1080 for me.


Should check online benchmarks tbh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2016)

Naruto said:


> DAYTOOOOONAAAAA




Holy shit, this is the TITS. Those colors are blasting at my face.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Nov 15, 2016)

Congratulations to Deus Ex: Mankind Divided - they just walked away with Best Narrative, Best Performance, Best Console Game, Best Game Design, AND Game of the Year for Canada Video Game Awards for 2016.


----------



## Krory (Nov 15, 2016)

Not that there was much to compete with, but...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2016)

How is that so? 

with all the bugs and shitty dx12 support??


----------



## Krory (Nov 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> How is that so?
> 
> with all the bugs and shitty dx12 support??



Because nobody actually plays PC games anymore because they've learned over the last ten years that the ports always suck and all PC is good for is getting free copies of "HD remakes" of games like Skyrim and BioShock which are released more broken than the original.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 16, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> How is that so?
> 
> with all the bugs and shitty dx12 support??



Mankind Divided was still an incredible game. After a few patches I managed to play it with no issues.



Rey said:


> Because nobody actually plays PC games anymore because they've learned over the last ten years that the ports always suck and all PC is good for is getting free copies of "HD remakes" of games like Skyrim and BioShock which are released more broken than the original.



Don't buy shitty ports; be vocal about why you're not buying shitty ports.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Don't buy shitty ports; be vocal about why you're not buying shitty ports.



Speaking of, got Dishonored 2 CE. Wont play it till patch. Corvo's mask tho.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Speaking of, got Dishonored 2 CE. Wont play it till patch. Corvo's mask tho.



For fuck's sake


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2016)

Naruto said:


> For fuck's sake



It's okay. Wasn't gonna play much because Pokemon Moon is in a couple of days. I also have to get Genji's oni skin. Any tips for a first-time HotS player?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Any tips for a first-time HotS player?



Play with me, I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Play with me, I guess.



And get shredded in matchmaking? Okay, but it's your funeral. It's my first time playing any kind of MOBA.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> And get shredded in matchmaking? Okay, but it's your funeral. It's my first time playing any kind of MOBA.



It's fine as long as we do unranked draft or quick match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2016)

Naruto said:


> It's fine as long as we do unranked draft or quick match.



Ok then. If I see you playing I'll hit you up.


----------



## Krory (Nov 16, 2016)

Because lying and cheating people with one game just wasn't enough.


----------



## Krory (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Krory (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Krory (Nov 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Speaking of, got Dishonored 2 CE. Wont play it till patch. Corvo's mask tho.



Corvo's mask is beautiful.  And Imma frame the Jessamine poster. Debating dropping money on the limited edition artbook, comes with an awesome lithograph. Though they're coming out with some great lithographs, already have the GameInformer covers for Corvo and Emily, and just came out with a stylized painting if Breanna Ashworth.

Though also considering checking out Titanfall 2 (getting damn near tired of all the praise friends are giving it, lol) or waiting to see how Dead Rising 4 does.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2016)

Rey said:


> Corvo's mask is beautiful.  And Imma frame the Jessamine poster. Debating dropping money on the limited edition artbook, comes with an awesome lithograph. Though they're coming out with some great lithographs, already have the GameInformer covers for Corvo and Emily, and just came out with a stylized painting if Breanna Ashworth.
> 
> Though also considering checking out Titanfall 2 (getting damn near tired of all the praise friends are giving it, lol) or waiting to see how Dead Rising 4 does.



I don't have space for it yet, but dammit is it glorious. Wish more companies did kickass CE's like this instead season passes. Only thing stopping me from buying TF2 now is the player count on PC. I'll wait till after the holidays, have a feeling numbers will only go up.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 17, 2016)

I know this is practically ancient but omg, I died.


Yeah, yeah I'm terrible for laughing at speech impediments. Myeh.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 17, 2016)

Whenever I see large concentrations of sweaty, socially awkward, poorly dressed nerds and realize they are my people, shame builds up in me.

And I feel bad for even pointing it out but I need to get this off my chest

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Nov 17, 2016)

Okay, Polygon.


----------



## Krory (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 17, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Whenever I see large concentrations of sweaty, socially awkward, poorly dressed nerds and realize they are my people, shame builds up in me.
> 
> And I feel bad for even pointing it out but I need to get this off my chest



What's the wecommended amount of dedotated wam to serwvewr?

Elmer fudd is real gais.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 17, 2016)

Street date for FFXV broken in Peru


----------



## Krory (Nov 17, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Street date for FFXV broken in Peru



Let me know how J-Rock Band is.


----------



## Krory (Nov 19, 2016)

I gave Telltale three - THREE - fucking chances with Batman.

I'm done.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

why would you play a Batman game with almost zero action? thats beyond me rofl


----------



## Krory (Nov 19, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> why would you play a Batman game with almost zero action? thats beyond me rofl



Because it's not a game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

its a 6hr cartoon then? lol


----------



## Krory (Nov 19, 2016)

Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2016)

Is it buggy and janky?


----------



## Krory (Nov 19, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> Is it buggy and janky?



Yes. I tried twice on PC, once I bought it but then refunded it, then the first episode was free so I tried it again. Then first episode came up free on XBox One for Black Friday so I tried it again and it was the same. A lot of framerate drops, hiccups, there was an entire segment where it seemed like 80% of sound effects were missing (Batman's kicks and punches against Catwoman were soundless, as were her whip cracks, zipline made no sound, things like that).

I played through probably half of the first episode, maybe a little more, just to see if it improved and it never did. And most of the hiccups happened in the least likely of spots like just walking around the Batcave or talking to Penguin (who they BUTCHERED) in an empty park.

On the PC I could've said okay, it was my system causing trouble (though on the PC I also couldn't change any graphical settings because it would then give me a permanent white screen which required going into the INI to try and reset things back to the way they had them by default). But you shouldn't be getting like 10FPS on a cel-shaded game on ANY console.


----------



## Krory (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 20, 2016)

OH MY FUCK! Is that a legit comparison... Jesus that shit look horrific.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2016)

I bet whoever did that port killed himself shortly after


----------



## Krory (Nov 20, 2016)

The World said:


> I bet whoever did that port killed himself shortly after



He probably killed himself _during_ it. That's why it looks so bad - he is literally haunting the game.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2016)

you're right he's on the right haunting Ubisoft

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Nov 20, 2016)

It feels like he's staring into my soul...


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 20, 2016)

It looks better in motion to be honest.


----------



## Krory (Nov 20, 2016)

No it doesn't.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

rofl thats the best port ive ever seen in my life! i've never been delighted after seeing a glorious screenshot before!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

How the dick do you screw up batman?


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> How the dick do you screw up batman?



Turn it into a walking simulator. HAHAH TAKE THAT TELLTALE!


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> How the dick do you screw up batman?



With zero optimization, Catwoman's feminist agenda, and turning Penguin into a boyband chav.

I mean, Gotham's Penguin is skinny too but he still has the eccentricities - Telltale's Penguin seems like the male version of Bloody Mary from The Wolf Among Us.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2016)

penguin living like a pretentious pimp in the ghettos with nothing to eat thats why he's like that now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2016)

dying alone with no friends said:


>



**Hire a company infamous for making hilariously shitty remasters* *

**Get an hilariously shitty remaster**

Nice work, Ubisoft. Why won't publishers just exclusively hire Bluepoint for remasters is beyond me. Their rate is probably higher, I imagine.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Hire a company infamous for making hilariously shitty remasters* *
> 
> **Get an hilariously shitty remaster**
> 
> Nice work, Ubisoft. Why won't publishers just exclusively hire Bluepoint for remasters is beyond me. Their rate is probably higher, I imagine.



Was the FFX/X-2 Remaster that bad? Though I know Return to Arkham was complete fucking garbage.  Also it seems like it's only a matter of time before Sony picks up Bluepoint - 80% of their work were remastering Sony-exclusives.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 22, 2016)

On second glance it looks like they literally just ripped the Brotherhood model of Lucy out and slapped it into AC2 with no changes...

No wait... not even it looks like some kid of mutant cross between the two models... 

HOW DID THEY ACCOMPLISH THIS?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2016)

dying alone with no friends said:


> Was the FFX/X-2 Remaster that bad? Though I know Return to Arkham was complete fucking garbage.  Also it seems like it's only a matter of time before Sony picks up Bluepoint - 80% of their work were remastering Sony-exclusives.



From terrible to mediocre, FFX/X-2 was probably the most decent looking one despite the fact that they made weird random ass changes that no one wanted or completely destroyed some of the models, although not as bad as in Ezio's Collection.

The worst remaster of all time still goes to Silent Hill collection which was both a technical fucking joke and an artistic rape of the original games that made some members of Team Silent use social media for the first time just to say how fucking horrible it is. But then again, considering that Konami lost the original source code I'm gonna blame that one on Konami.

The companies that make consistently quality remasters are Bluepoint which basically work for Sony exclusives and HexaDrive who did the awesome Okami HD remaster and unfucked the PS3 version of Zone of the Enders HD which was laughably bad.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> From terrible to mediocre, FFX/X-2 was probably the most decent looking one despite the fact that they made weird random ass changes that no one wanted or completely destroyed some of the models, although not as bad as in Ezio's Collection.
> 
> The worst remaster of all time still goes to Silent Hill collection which was both a technical fucking joke and an artistic rape of the original games that made some members of Team Silent use social media for the first time just to say how fucking horrible it is. But then again, considering that Konami lost the original source code I'm gonna blame that one on Konami.
> 
> The companies that make consistently quality remasters are Bluepoint which basically work for Sony exclusives and HexaDrive who did the awesome Okami HD remaster and unfucked the PS3 version of Zone of the Enders HD which was laughably bad.



Does that mean the XBox version of ZoE HD (if there is one) is fucked? 

And RE0 HD Remaster was pretty decent. 

REmake looked nice but was broken to fuck to start on PC at least, not sure if it got fixed. And woo doggy, that RE4 remaster. 

Biggest thing is I remember seeing the Return to Arkham remaster and I just started laughing, fell over, cracked my skull, gave myself a concussion and then went into a coma for like three weeks then saw it again and started the whole process over.


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2016)

GotY tbh tbf


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2016)

IGN so retarded they gave Watch Dogs 2 an 8.5 rating 

Black Aiden is nothing like a hacker or a nerd. He's too flashy, full of emotions and too sociable.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2016)

yeah he's like me.

Fucking narko anarchist tendencies aside


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2016)

Marcus: Pop quiz, guys: what does every gaming website love most?

Josh: Being considered "journalism"?


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2016)

Here we see the results of many long, arduous hours of work from a "games journalist."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2016)

Hits too close to home?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Hits too close to home?



It's strangely ironic.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 27, 2016)

Seriously though, the official Harvest Moon games suck the biggest dick these days compared to this indie game. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2016)

Depends on what "version" of the Harvest Moon series you're talking about.

I haven't played many Harvest/Story of Seasons games aside from A Wonderful life, but I've played a couple Rune Factory games, and I remember them being endlessly more fun than any other game of its kind I've played.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

I keep hearing about MvC4 rumors. Don't play with my heart like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

Sorry it's polygon. But no X-Men is gonna suck.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2016)

"People keep talking about printing _guuuns_, except they all make them look like guns. Why can't it be a dildo, or a cat, or a... unicorn? And then... BAM! Its true purpose is revealed."

GotY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

I already miss Storm and Magneto


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Sorry it's polygon. But no X-Men is gonna suck.



Thats good news. No more same ol same shit line up of Storm Magneto and Sentinel. They should axe Dr. Doom as well. Oh, Morrigan should be replaced by Lilith this time too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Thats good news. No more same ol same shit line up of Storm Magneto and Sentinel. They should axe Dr. Doom as well. Oh, Morrigan should be replaced by Lilith this time too.




That's like saying no more same ol Ryu and Chun. Mag and Storm have been staple to the series. Hopefully that part of the rumor is false and they end up in the game anyway.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2016)

Considering Marvel hates the X-Men now, it'd be no surprise


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

dying alone with no friends said:


> Considering Marvel hates the X-Men now, it'd be no surprise



Fucking Fox tbh


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That's like saying no more same ol Ryu and Chun. Mag and Storm have been staple to the series. Hopefully that part of the rumor is false and they end up in the game anyway.



Ryu and Chun are not one of those characters that are heavily used during tourneys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Ryu and Chun are not one of those characters that are heavily used during tourneys



I'm strictly speaking about the MvC series.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

im speaking about high level play. the meta needs to change and we need new characters. wolvie and storm are my favorite characters to go since Children of the Atom but they have to go to give way to new and fresh characters. its a win-win for both players and the developer.

edit: oh shit i forgot this is a crapcom game 

i cant even troll using Nemesis and Haggar online


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

I remember Storm's Hailstorm super move as the strongest in Children of the Atom followed by Iceman's Arctic Attack. dat chip damage


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2016)

Anyone who's not Voting Half Life 2: Episode 2 as "Game that needs a sequel" in the Steam awards needs to fucking get on hat right now.

I was gonna vote No Man's Sky as "Villain in most need of a hug" but then I realized he doesn't need a hug, he needs a punch in the balls.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2016)

Voting
Lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2016)

I liked you better when I had to put up to your shit with some hot broad on display.

Hipster Mob guy Johnny Depp a hot broad he is not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 29, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Oh, Morrigan should be replaced by Lilith this time too.



>Replacing tits with no tits

GTFO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> im speaking about high level play. the meta needs to change and we need new characters. wolvie and storm are my favorite characters to go since Children of the Atom but they have to go to give way to new and fresh characters. its a win-win for both players and the developer.



Brand/Characters > tourney play

I mean, just look at how SFV devs underestimated the casual scene. This is a huge blow, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Lilith has tits but not as large as Morrigan's 

Casuals should be happy to play as Ant-Man or Ultron. That's all they need. Logan will die anyway on the next movie. Its the perfect excuse for Crapcom not to include him.

Or they can always blame FOX


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I liked you better when I had to put up to your shit with some hot broad on display.
> 
> Hipster Mob guy Johnny Depp a hot broad he is not.



Imma change to either Jessica Drew or Wrench soon.

Anyways, do folks think there'd be enough interest in another Goty event this year? Since Dec. is coming up figured could at least start nominations - not sure if there's any major releases in that month all I can think of is Dead Rising 4. And The Last Guardian which isn't coming out.

So yeah, unless @kurisu wanted to do it again I was gonna start. It's been a very good year for vidya imo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

dying alone with no friends said:


> Imma change to either Jessica Drew or Wrench soon.
> 
> Anyways, do folks think there'd be enough interest in another Goty event this year? Since Dec. is coming up figured could at least start nominations - not sure if there's any major releases in that month all I can think of is Dead Rising 4. And The Last Guardian which isn't coming out.
> 
> So yeah, unless @kurisu wanted to do it again I was gonna start. It's been a very good year for vidya imo.



Yup yup yup. I was gonna start up nominations on Thursday. You're more than welcome to help out.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2016)

I like the theatrics of making threads like that and like I said it's been a good year for vidya. Did you already have a list of categories (I mean obviously wouldn't change much over years)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

Sure. It's honestly the thing I needed help with the most.

Here are last year's categories: 



Anything we should drop/add?


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2016)

I'll give you a solid answer when I get home, at work right now. But I can say probably drop episodic.

Also add:

Best Male Performance
Best Female Performance
MAYBE Best Ensemble Cast - there's a few games where the real strength in voice acting is the bants.
Publisher/Developer of the Year
Best Story/Narrative

Also Best Shooter - I think they can differentiate easily from action/adventure and we had at least five this year (Doom, CoD, B1, Titfall2, and Gears 4).

Like I said I'll try to be more comprehensive when I get home


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2016)

I wouldn't bundle FPS and TPS fighting for the same award, they're too different.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wouldn't bundle FPS and TPS fighting for the same award, they're too different.



Most of what people consider a "shooter" could usually fit into other categories - Uncharted, Dishonored, Deus Ex  etc.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wouldn't bundle FPS and TPS fighting for the same award, they're too different.



I'm open to both suggestions honestly. Correct me if I'm wrong, I think we've had more FPS games than TPS this year.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't many TPS but again it all depends on how folks define "shooters".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

dying alone with no friends said:


> I don't many TPS but again it all depends on how folks define "shooters".



They're both shooters, question is do we want to separate them or not.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> They're both shooters, question is do we want to separate them or not.



What I'm saying is Uncharted a shooter to you? To me it's an action adventure. Deus Ex? RPG. Only "TPS" I can think of is Gears 4. I guess if there's enough, sure, why not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

dying alone with no friends said:


> What I'm saying is Uncharted a shooter to you? To me it's an action adventure. Deus Ex? RPG. Only "TPS" I can think of is Gears 4. I guess if there's enough, sure, why not.



If it's just Gear then let's just put them together. Would be more fun and controversial anyway.

EDIT: I guess there's also the Division and Ratchet and Clank, although the latter could be a platformer as well.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 29, 2016)

If Gears doesn't go into the shooter category then it competes with no one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm smelling a deathbringer rant tbh 

EDIT: I'd like to add most anticipated game of 2017


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> If it's just Gear then let's just put them together. Would be more fun and controversial anyway.
> 
> EDIT: I guess there's also the Division and Ratchet and Clank, although the latter could be a platformer as well.



I don't know enough about those two so I guess there's something. 

And I work under the impression there is always a DPT rant coming. 

Also, maybe do a Most Anticipated Game, and exclude Mass Effect.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 29, 2016)

The Division being nominated for a category would be hilarious


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

WAIT.... I just remembered, I did most anticipated game but forgot to post the results.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd also suggest most disappointing game but everyone will just say No Man's Buy (though I'd vote for Batman)


----------



## Naruto (Nov 29, 2016)

The Division is a serious contender for that, to be frank.

I say do it, even if No Man's Sky is obviously going to win. Immortalizing its mediocrity is important.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2016)

Also Imma be an asshole and say I agree with the sentiment some folks have, like those at The Escapist , that categories are littered with DLC. Like Witcher BW and some WoW expansion are taking best RPG and best PC game and shit.

No. Give them a best DLC award.


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFine.
> 
> Zelda U
> Nier: Automata
> Quantum Break



Quantum Break 



shit, I should have put Nier on my list 

:letgo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

@krory, yup; we can do a best DLC award.



The World said:


> Quantum Break
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The joke here is that most games in that thread got delayed. 



Naruto said:


> The Division is a serious contender for that, to be frank.
> 
> I say do it, even if No Man's Sky is obviously going to win. Immortalizing its mediocrity is important.



Well, I didn't play NMS so I will not voting for it in that case. I'd probably be voting for SFV sadly.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2016)

@kurisu For last one, is "Best Returning Game" supposed to be like best sequel? 

Also, I was wondering maybe do some kind of thing where instead of like the "Personality of the Year" like they did with the VGAs where they just nominate youTubers, people nominating/voting could pick one stand-out person in the industry - a single dev, community person, Let's Player, reviewer, VA, whatever - and a little blurb done about what they did this year. But I can't see many people bothering with that. Eh.

Anyways once I hear back about the Best Returning Game I think I got a pretty decent list.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2016)

just seen the unboxing video of Last Guardian CE all i can say that its pretty minimalistic stuff and doesnt deserved to be a collectors edition.

the game itself looks pretty bad and boring as well. why cant they come up with a more epic looking creature than this dog mouse hybrid with skin diseases

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2016)

dying alone with no friends said:


> @kurisu For last one, is "Best Returning Game" supposed to be like best sequel?
> 
> Also, I was wondering maybe do some kind of thing where instead of like the "Personality of the Year" like they did with the VGAs where they just nominate youTubers, people nominating/voting could pick one stand-out person in the industry - a single dev, community person, Let's Player, reviewer, VA, whatever - and a little blurb done about what they did this year. But I can't see many people bothering with that. Eh.
> 
> Anyways once I hear back about the Best Returning Game I think I got a pretty decent list.



Best Returning is the best game from the year before. Games like Bloodborne, Witcher 3, and Fallout 4 would be eligible.

I say go for it. I'll probably vote for Event Status or Honor The Call 

Can you just PM me the list?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Well, I didn't play NMS so I will not voting for it in that case. I'd probably be voting for SFV sadly.



Oh yeah, SFV.

We gotta do that category now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Oh yeah, SFV.
> 
> We gotta do that category now.



You also got Mighty No. 9 and shitty PC ports for Mafia III and Dishonored 2  

@dying alone with no friends 

How about squeezing in a fighting award as well.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2016)

I feel like the shitty PC port category wouldn't be populated enough to matter and whether or not the port was shite, if a game is good on most systems it came out on it shouldn't really qualify for most disappointing game, either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I feel like the shitty PC port category wouldn't be populated enough to matter and whether or not the port was shite, if a game is good on most systems it came out on it shouldn't really qualify for most disappointing game, either.



Isn't it a write in vote anyway? If enough people think it is disappointing then you can't do much about it. And I wasn't proposing a shitty port award.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm not trying to stop you


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I'm smelling a deathbringer rant tbh



I'll hold off the pointles bitching cause you guys are pretty much carrying all the load here while I just shitpost and vote (plus I gotta head to work in 10 minutes) but I personally dislike these broadened categories that are so vague in definition you can add pretty much any games that you feel like if, if they superficially connect with the idea, and then you end up having games that are nothing alike competing against each other.

I personally think that Gears 4, Quantum Break and even shit like Uncharted 4/Ratchet and Clank should compete against each other. They're Third Person Shooters. And just cause Nathan is the tamest of the bunch and focuses on other aspects too, doesn't mean it's not a TPS.

And now I'm here thinking how Uncharted 4 turned out to be the best game of the series. Huh. Whaddya know. Good game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2016)

Also biggest Disappointment would be a shoe-in for Kickstarter projects. But No Man's Sky would go the distance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I'm not trying to stop you



Good because I wasn't disagreeing with you. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> And now I'm here thinking how Uncharted 4 turned out to be the best game of the series. Huh. Whaddya know. Good game.



Lacked supernatural shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2016)

Be glad it wasn't Aliens.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Be glad it wasn't Aliens.



Missed opportunity for Ghost Pirates. Dunno who they'd explain that shit, but that's the beauty of it.


----------



## Mael (Nov 30, 2016)

Refresh my memory...has there been any VG Award show that highlights soundtracks?

If so, has Mick Gordon won anything?  The guy is just fucking incredible and lacks that David Cage/Aaron Sorkin style of pretentious bullshit (I'm aware Cage/Sorkin don't do music).


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'll hold off the pointles bitching cause you guys are pretty much carrying all the load here while I just shitpost and vote (plus I gotta head to work in 10 minutes) but I personally dislike these broadened categories that are so vague in definition you can add pretty much any games that you feel like if, if they superficially connect with the idea, and then you end up having games that are nothing alike competing against each other.
> 
> I personally think that Gears 4, Quantum Break and even shit like Uncharted 4/Ratchet and Clank should compete against each other. They're Third Person Shooters. And just cause Nathan is the tamest of the bunch and focuses on other aspects too, doesn't mean it's not a TPS.
> 
> And now I'm here thinking how Uncharted 4 turned out to be the best game of the series. Huh. Whaddya know. Good game.



Quantum Break, Ratchet, and Gears 4 are nothing alike aside camera angle.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2016)

Here's a fun fact - the VGAs condensed the voice acting award into just "Best Performance".

There are six nominees.

Two are from Firewatch, three are from Uncharted 4.  Then the guy from Mafia III.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2016)

Mael said:


> Refresh my memory...has there been any VG Award show that highlights soundtracks?
> 
> If so, has Mick Gordon won anything?  The guy is just fucking incredible and lacks that David Cage/Aaron Sorkin style of pretentious bullshit (I'm aware Cage/Sorkin don't do music).



Considering the only thing comparable thus far is DOOM (whereas games like Wolfenstein: The New Blood can't compete with something like The Witcher 3), no. He's never even been nominated until this year, where he's going up against a bunch of indie games.


----------



## Mael (Nov 30, 2016)

dying alone with no friends said:


> Considering the only thing comparable thus far is DOOM (whereas games like Wolfenstein: The New Blood can't compete with something like The Witcher 3), no. He's never even been nominated until this year, where he's going up against a bunch of indie games.


Please don't tell me Undertale got nominated again. 

He did Killer Instinct's stuff but I get it...that's a fighting game and thus not taken as seriously.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2016)

Holy fuckballs on a stick, Best Audio for Golden Joystick went to Fallout 4.  That's almost as dumb as Dark Souls III winning "Ultimate Game of the Year."

But then again, this IS the award that nominated The Last Guardian for best PS4 game when it hasn't even come out yet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2016)

dying alone with no friends said:


> Quantum Break, Ratchet, and Gears 4 are nothing alike aside camera angle.



They're more alike to each other than Cawadooty: Ad Nauseaum Infinitum or Battlefield. The camera angle itself inherently ties several gameplay tendencies to the shooting gameplay. They're different games in the same genre.



dying alone with no friends said:


> Considering the only thing comparable thus far is DOOM (whereas games like Wolfenstein: The New Blood can't compete with something like The Witcher 3), no. He's never even been nominated until this year, where he's going up against a bunch of indie games.



Considering TNW, Killer Instinct and Doom are all eligible for SOTY, it's a travesty how he never got decent recognition.

Shame he's doing the soundtrack for Prey since that game looks flaccid as fuck but I guess he's Bethesda's boy now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2016)

Is Gears not primarily about shooting stuff, though?


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're more alike to each other than Cawadooty: Ad Nauseaum Infinitum or Battlefield. The camera angle itself inherently ties several gameplay tendencies to the shooting gameplay. They're different games in the same genre.



A game that's only identifiable nature is shooting at things to make them bleed has nothing to do with games that only identifiable nature is shooting at things to make them bleed?


----------



## Mael (Nov 30, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Is Gears not primarily about shooting stuff, though?


Gears is repetitive bullshit with flimsy storylines.

It was novel for the first time around but it was nothing but stale from thereon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2016)

Putting my autism aside, I think we should have a fangame award this year.

Cause AM2R is absolutely fucking legit. Uranium too, apparently.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Putting my autism aside, I think we should have a fangame award this year.
> 
> Cause AM2R is absolutely fucking legit. Uranium too, apparently.



HOW THE FUCK DID I FORGET AM2R

I am going to go nominate it for best platformer. I mean  it's more than just a platformer, but screw it.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Putting my autism aside, I think we should have a fangame award this year.
> 
> Cause AM2R is absolutely fucking legit. Uranium too, apparently.



I'm game for this if people can think of enough fangames to deserve to be nominated. I'm not really familiar so I'll leave it to @kurisu.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2016)

Now to sit back and wait to be pummeled for my nominees.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2016)

Guys, I think I might be a giant tool.

Resident Evil 7 is starting to interest me...a bit.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Guys, I think I might be a giant tool.
> 
> Resident Evil 7 is starting to interest me...a bit.



You're a giant tool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2016)

you don't like what I don't like!


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2016)

The World said:


> you don't like what I don't like!



Nobody likes anal sex with an electric can opener.


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2016)

rule 34


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2016)

Turns out I was wrong...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 30, 2016)

Due to Pokemon Go, Pokemon Sun and Moon are on track to being the best selling Pokemon games of all time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Guys, I think I might be a giant tool.
> 
> Resident Evil 7 is starting to interest me...a bit.



Apparently people are hyped for it. Good for them I guess.



dying alone with no friends said:


> I'm game for this if people can think of enough fangames to deserve to be nominated. I'm not really familiar so I'll leave it to @kurisu.



The list works for now.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 1, 2016)

Death Stranding already wins


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2016)

Get that shit out of here.

And Gearbox and their faggy hostile takeover of Bulletstorm.

Fucking assholes.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2016)

And fuck Resident Evil 7 too

Fucking you and your hologram psychological horror bullshit ^ (use bro) shit. Go the fuck away, Capcom

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2016)

RE7 doesnt even deserve to be a horror game 

Its an autist simulator. Who fucking shoots without moving and letting yourself being club to death by a red neckbeard nerd?


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2016)

hory shit

norman reedus
mads mikkelsen 

on the same game is epic. who's next?? aaron paul?


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2016)

can we get back to just making great games instead of this cringeworthy overblown masturbatory hipster spectacle?

or is this the only way for modern games to get good investors? I thought E3 was for that


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 1, 2016)

Mads is so spooky.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Due to Pokemon Go, Pokemon Sun and Moon are on track to being the best selling Pokemon games of all time.


Good; it's the best Pokemon game of all time. Probably. So far. I haven't beaten it yet.


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2016)

holy shit the main character for mass effect is ugly as hell 

and those facial animations look like something from 10 years ago

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2016)

It was notably odd during this exchange:

"Put the gun down, now!"

"You first."


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2016)

Overwatch is GOTY..........

#notmygoty

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2016)

OverWIN  

 



although Im mostly satisfied that Uncharted 4 _*didnt*_ get GotY

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2016)

we have a Death Stranding thread ? 

Mads is sex on legs in the latest trailer


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2016)

this was pretty dope. dat Quake 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2016)

Blizzard must be having a hydrocephalus now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2016)

Wait. Sun and Moon weren't even nominated for best handheld? 

lel

Fuck that noise. And why was Fire Emblem fates in? That shit released in 2015. 

Reminder that we have our very own goty awards


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wait. Sun and Moon weren't even nominated for best handheld?


their deadline is 24-th November 2016, maybe thats why

it basically released few days before deadline, cutting it too close Iguess




kurisu said:


> And why was Fire Emblem fates in? That shit released in 2015.


it came out in the West in 2016

guess they dont take japanese release dates into account

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 2, 2016)

People losing their shit over Overwatch being GOTY. Y dis? It's a phenomenal game.

I would have gone with DOOM myself, though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2016)

DOOM multiplayer online died/diminished pretty quick though didnt it ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2016)

^

Id took the reigns for the multiplayer but it's had a terrible start o oit's fucked in that sense.

Also Death Stranding looks seriously retarded.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2016)

I was to busy drooling over Mads Mikkelsen


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2016)

DOOM cant be considered GotY for its single player campaign alone. the multiplayer sucks balls compared to Overwin.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 2, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> DOOM cant be considered GotY for its single player campaign alone. the multiplayer sucks balls compared to Overwin.



True that MP DOOM is pretty weak but I don't agree that a game can't be GOTY on the merit of its SP campaign alone. Most GOTY awards go to games that don't even have a multiplayer mode 

And a game does not need to be story-rich to be enjoyable


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2016)

Naruto said:


> True that MP DOOM is pretty weak but I don't agree that a game can't be GOTY on the merit of its SP campaign alone. Most GOTY awards go to games that don't even have a multiplayer mode
> 
> And a game does not need to be story-rich to be enjoyable



i do agree with you but i think some of the people who voted judged the game on both it's sp and mp modes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Overwatch cant be considered GotY for its multi player campaign alone. the singleplayer sucks balls because it doesn't exist



HURR DURR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2016)

Naruto said:


> People losing their shit over Overwatch being GOTY. Y dis? It's a phenomenal game.
> 
> I would have gone with DOOM myself, though



Same tune every year, muh favorite game didn't win it so the game that won it must be undeserving.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> HURR DURR



people doesnt have to rate Overwatch's single player since it doesnt exist. so whats the problem?

its not Overwin's fault if Doom has a dead MP   actually it is Overwin's fault since no one even bother playing Doom mp lol


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2016)

The voice acting award is the biggest crock of shit.

Also funny, VGAs didn't include Pokemon because it came out too late but Golden Joystick had Last Guardian as nominee for best PS4 game. :slully

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2016)

Last Guardian is a piece of shit 

i bet your ass, No Man's Buy is better than this garbage


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> people doesnt have to rate Overwatch's single player since it doesnt exist. so whats the problem?



No problem at all, it's just retarded to think that people shouldn't be judging Doom's GOTY singleplayer as GOTY because of an irrelevant multiplayer that one one gave 2 shits about ever.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 2, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Last Guardian is a piece of shit
> 
> i bet your ass, No Man's Buy is better than this garbage



I really can't believe it will be worse than NMS, to be quite frank.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 2, 2016)

Is Last Guardian salvagable or entirely uncomfy?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2016)

That 8 minute long dick-sucking session that Geoff blasted on the show was by far the most cringe worthy thing I've seen all year.

Yes. Fuck Konami, Geoff. We get it. Put the lipstick down.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't care if I was supposed to have known this before last night, but is anyone else troubled by the fact that you don't control Clem in Season 3 of TWD?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2016)

I dont play Telltale "games"


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I don't care if I was supposed to have known this before last night, but is anyone else troubled by the fact that you don't control Clem in Season 3 of TWD?



Probably not, since you do. There's two characters to control - her and the beaner.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2016)

dying alone with no friends said:


> Probably not, since you do.


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


>



Yeah, it's already over and the game isn't out.


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2016)

she looks like an ugly grade 2 student. 


btw, telltale games are overrated pieces of shit. play batman vr and behold


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> she looks like an ugly grade 2 student.
> 
> 
> btw, telltale games are overrated pieces of shit. play batman vr and behold



>VR



And no one's defending Telltale anymore. No one even wants Walking Dead 3 anymore.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2016)

i heard that the latest No Man's Buy patch upgrade tremendously made the game better??


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i heard that the latest No Man's Buy patch upgrade tremendously made the game better??



It made it into more of a Minecraft clone and is a direct anti-thesis to the "exploration" aspect.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2016)

thats sad.

they never bothered adding the dog fights on release too right? what a bunch of rip off nerds.


----------



## EJ (Dec 3, 2016)

Last of Us 2 trailer!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2016)

Holy shit, that Playstation event was morbidly obese. They packed enough shit for at least 4 average E3s. I've never seen such an even display of Japanese/Western heavy hitters side by side on the same event.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, that Playstation event was morbidly obese. They packed enough shit for at least 4 average E3s. I've never seen such an even display of Japanese/Western heavy hitters side by side on the same event.



its sad you cant say the same thing about Micro$oft and Ningendo


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2016)

hod that breath till the wild comes around in january yipperchi


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 5, 2016)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2016)

what could have been


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2016)

The Last Guardian should bomb hopefully to end the shit that is known as platforming 

All we need in this world are JRPGS, WRPGS and FPS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Thinking of buying The Last Guardian. Send help.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Thinking of buying The Last Guardian. Send help.



The Kaz Hirai parody account tweeted how The Last Guardian wasn't actually delayed, they just skipped right ahead to the inevitable HD Remaster of the game.

I was like, "So _that's_ why it looks like more shit than it did originally."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2016)

I bet my account IGN will give Last Guardian an 8 just because nostalgia.
^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Its like they didnt even make an effort to produce a decent looking game 

FFIX looks a lot better than this washed out shit


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2016)

Polygon and IGN rated Dead Rising 4 higher than The Last Guardian.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2016)

Lmao it got a 7 

I knew its going to be another No Mans Buy. IGN even said that its the most beautiful Ico game they ever seen 

Like fucking Ico and SoC have decent graphics rofl. 

The enemies doesnt kill you in this game. Its the camera!


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2016)

Developers should learn that platformers without decent combat mechanics or no combat at all are just games for 5 year olds. We dont need those kind of shit.

Its either JRPG, Action and Fps or gtfo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2016)

Weiss said:


>



Yeah, the review I just posted cited framerate issues but not THAT bad.

ALso he posted screenshots from his PS4 Pro while playing and someone was convinced they were the old PS3 prototype screenshots.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2016)

Rofl how can they screw this up. Its a fucking Mario clone ffs with no complex and ground breaking game mechanics except for giant dumbass AI companion. Like those puzzles eat up gigabyted worth of space that they cant even afford current gen textures and graphics. The game look so bad it should be playable at least a 60fps ffs 

They could also atleast made this a sequel to Shadow of Colossus with epic titan combat but no, they turned this into a worthless puzzle game that no one even plays at this day and age. Seriously why the fuck do they still develop puzzle games. Id rather grind for hourse to get better gear than solving puzzles with no rewards. Come the fuck on. 

Platforming games were like 30years ago. Gtfo with that shit. Let it go. Let it die.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2016)

Shit im still drunk from t xmas party last night

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 5, 2016)

Jesus


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 6, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Jesus




Doesn't that shit just piss you off?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

Last Guardian is incompetence masterpiece lol

how can a game drop below 10fps when there are only 2 characters on the screen?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Last Guardian is incompetence masterpiece lol
> 
> how can a game drop below 10fps when there are only 2 characters on the screen?


PS4 Pro power LUL


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

Weiss said:


> PS4 Pro power LUL



Its not the PS4's fault. Its the incompetence of whoever developed the game 

the first time i saw Last Guardian i knew it was going to be shit. i had the same feeling about No Mans Buy

when a developer announces a new game you can judge its quality right away if it had ugly ass characters. you will know for sure that its going to be terrible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Its not the PS4's fault.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

Weiss said:


>



what do you think they used to develop the game??

ohhh its going to be a shocker!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



its a PC!!!


----------



## Marco (Dec 6, 2016)

Watch dogs 2 not getting any love?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> Watch dogs 2 not getting any love?


cringey game with cringey characters


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> Watch dogs 2 not getting any love?



its a piece of shit game too just like the Last Guardian.

the main character is the most pretentious little fuck that you'll see in any game.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 6, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> its a PC!!!



And that's relevant because...?

It's the PS4 that's having trouble running it. Or are you suggesting developers should use a console for software development and asset building  ?

I'm sure that would work out fantastically well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2016)

>replying to terminalcancer and his mental special olympic gymnastics

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 6, 2016)

Weiss said:


> cringey game with cringey characters


Come now. We're on an anime board. 



TerminaTHOR said:


> its a piece of shit game too just like the Last Guardian.
> 
> the main character is the most pretentious little fuck that you'll see in any game.


I'm loving it. Story is bland but the characters grow on you. Kinda like campy anime. 

But the game play is on point this time. It's like an AC1 > AC2 level of improvement on the game play loop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

Naruto said:


> And that's relevant because...?
> 
> It's the PS4 that's having trouble running it. Or are you suggesting developers should use a console for software development and asset building  ?
> 
> I'm sure that would work out fantastically well.



of course its the developers fault and the PC since they are limited to todays technology. one day Sony and Microsoft will develop a console that can be used to develop games which will surpass the PC. u heard it here first. hopefully it doesnt haunt you when that day comes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

@Marco 

From what I've seen WD2 is surprisingly decent. Am just burnt out from open world stuff. Still have Zelda and RDR2 comin up as well, and I am yet to play Witcher 3. Maybe I'll get it on a steam sale next year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

The World said:


> >replying to terminalcancer and his mental special olympic gymnastics



your mental gymnastics posts on the konoha theatre boards gave me cancer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Naruto said:


> And that's relevant because...?
> 
> It's the PS4 that's having trouble running it. Or are you suggesting developers should use a console for software development and asset building  ?
> 
> I'm sure that would work out fantastically well.



Wouldn't that not make it a game console by definition?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 6, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> of course its the developers fault and the PC since they are limited to todays technology. one day Sony and Microsoft will develop a console that can be used to develop games which will surpass the PC. u heard it here first. hopefully it doesnt haunt you when that day comes

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2016)

anime is less cringe than WD2 

I would play WD2 if I played on the side of the Big Brother government, hunting down and terminating these cancer cringe hipster hacker memeing rebel youths

 I would be like Vader and they'd be rebel scum


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

This is on you for giving him the time of day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This is on you for giving him the time of day.



Tru.


----------



## Marco (Dec 6, 2016)

Weiss said:


> *anime is less cringe than WD2 *
> 
> I would play WD2 if I played on the side of the Big Brother government, hunting down and terminating these cancer cringe hipster hacker memeing rebel youths
> 
> I would be like Vader and they'd be rebel scum


Nah man. Watch Dogs 2 is like Now You See Me level campy. Most anime is much campier than that.

@kurisu, definitely get it on sale. And I don't know why you haven't played Witcher 3 yet. There's really no other game you should be playing next before you finish Witcher 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> Nah man. Watch Dogs 2 is like Now You See Me level campy. Most anime is much campier than that.
> 
> @kurisu, definitely get it on sale. And I don't know why you haven't played Witcher 3 yet. There's really no other game you should be playing next before you finish Witcher 3.



lol, yeah. December should be a busy month for me though, so maybe I'll try to finish it before all the good stuff comes out in Feb-March.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Toaa (Dec 6, 2016)

Which dmc game would you say would be the hardest?

Is this even the appropriwte place to post that


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> of course its the developers fault and the PC since they are limited to todays technology. one day Sony and Microsoft will develop a console that can be used to develop games which will surpass the PC. u heard it here first. hopefully it doesnt haunt you when that day comes



7/10 for effort

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> Watch dogs 2 not getting any love?



It's my possible GotY rivaled only by DOOM, Dishonored 2 and Quantum Break.

Key difference being, unlike DOOM, WD2's multiplayer is hella fun like the rest of the game. And the main cast interactions are great, Marcus and Wrench's discussion on Aliens vs. Predator was hilarious. I appreciate how the campiness is very tongue-in-cheek and not "This is how teenagers really are" like in Life is Strange. Like the one complaint I heard said, the gunplay feels out of place for the character but it's nice that you basically don't have to indulge in it unless you massively fuck up and even then you have some nice tricks to get out of it.


----------



## Marco (Dec 6, 2016)

Hell Yeah, man.

I'm actually not using any guns. It feels so boring. The core game play loop with the hacking is great.

I'm not even using guns in MP invasions. Much more fun to have an adrenalin racing chase than to just attack.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> Hell Yeah, man.
> 
> I'm actually not using any guns. It feels so boring. The core game play loop with the hacking is great.
> 
> I'm not even using guns in MP invasions. Much more fun to have an adrenalin racing chase than to just attack.



I did co-op for like four or five hours straight a couple nights ago and things went to shit a LOT so we just kind of gunned our way through.  But for the most part I'm trying my damnedest to not use them aside from the occasional Ubisoft Club challenge that requires it. But yeah it's more fun to manipulate cars to hit people, use the RC or quadcopter to drop IEDs or shock grenades or just set up traps. I LOVED the mission where you had to investigate the scenes of corrupt cops and you'd get a layout of what would happen so you have to set up the perfect trap.

It truly is a great game, just a shame so many people gonna take it too seriously or it'll suffer from the stigma of the first game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Toaa said:


> Which dmc game would you say would be the hardest?
> 
> Is this even the appropriwte place to post that



For me it was DMC1, but I'm not sure about the others.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2016)

Hardest DMC is DMC4 because it's impossible to like Nero and hard to play the same game backwards as filler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

won't end the same way.

It probably would have been better than zero.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Just what I wanted for a 20th anniversary. A fucking trailer.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> For me it was DMC1


u srs?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

WD2 arent hackers they're all terrorists. im surprised they dont yell allahu akbar whenever they are blowing up people


----------



## Marco (Dec 6, 2016)

I guess you haven't actually played the game. Assuming you're referring to the main cast when you say WD2 hackers.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2016)

"Curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal!"


----------



## Marco (Dec 7, 2016)

Rey said:


> "Curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal!"


You should check out Con Man. Comedy show about a sci fi actor who has now been relegated to being a convention attraction. Starring Alan Tudyk and Nathan Fillion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> u srs?



I might not be remembering things right. But some enemies in 1 really kicked my ass. Or maybe I'm just used to 3 and 4 by now.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> u srs?


Why?griffon is kicking my ass 

Im talking about dmd mode specifically


----------



## Toaa (Dec 7, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I might not be remembering things right. But some enemies in 1 really kicked my ass. Or maybe I'm just used to 3 and 4 by now.


Like the shadows?


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2016)

stunna is being thick

DMC1 and DMC3 are definitely the hardest in the series

DMC1 moreso because of the somewhat archaic controls and the claustrophobic RE hallways and environments

enemy placement and mini bosses are also legit insane on DMD mode

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

git gud Warudo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2016)

Toaa said:


> Like the shadows?



Among others. They were harder to read for me. Camera angles and like World said restricted controls and environments just made things tougher. 



The World said:


> stunna is being thick
> 
> DMC1 and DMC3 are definitely the hardest in the series
> 
> ...



That might be it. Like I said, been a while since I replayed it. I only played it twice, and while I liked it (especially the setting) I felt more comfortable with 3 and 4.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 7, 2016)

DMC3 besto.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2016)

DMC1 isn't hard imo, and I'm not even good at video games.

DMC3 > in terms of difficulty

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2016)

The World said:


> DMC1 moreso because of the somewhat archaic controls and the claustrophobic RE hallways and environments


this is a fair point tho; the controls in that game aren't very good

but I'm talking about innate difficulty, not manufactured


----------



## Toaa (Dec 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> this is a fair point tho; the controls in that game aren't very good
> 
> but I'm talking about innate difficulty, not manufactured


Even in dmd mode?


----------



## Toaa (Dec 7, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Among others. They were harder to read for me. Camera angles and like World said restricted controls and environments just made things tougher.
> 
> 
> 
> That might be it. Like I said, been a while since I replayed it. I only played it twice, and while I liked it (especially the setting) I felt more comfortable with 3 and 4.


Trying to get super dante is a bitch but once i buy that im doing a za warudo


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2016)

Toaa said:


> Even in dmd mode?


I'm talking about the default game


----------



## Toaa (Dec 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I'm talking about the default game


Oh ......ok yeah that's kinda easy barring griffon and nightmare 3

Im talking about dmd mode.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2016)

Stunna wouldnt beat the first level on DMD in any DMC game


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2016)

I dunno why you're tryna roast; I already said that I'm not very good at most video games

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I'm talking about the default game



You shoulda told us this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toaa (Dec 7, 2016)

I was like....fuck you are that good....im actually watching vids of some guys and i must say its impressive..But the best thing is bangle of time with infinite dante.....


----------



## Toaa (Dec 7, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Stunna wouldnt beat the first level on DMD in any DMC game


Nah first and second mission on dmc1 are easy....i died 10 times to the third one tho....im currentyl at 12


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2016)

I think I should revisit this one day. I really loved the setting. And Mundus is kinda wasted on just one game. If DMC5 ever happens I kinda want to see him back.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I dunno why you're tryna roast; I already said that I'm not very good at most video games


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Toaa (Dec 7, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I think I should revisit this one day. I really loved the setting. And Mundus is kinda wasted on just one game. If DMC5 ever happens I kinda want to see him back.


Do so you might think it's not too profound but it has its fair share of tricks

Also you get to play as sparda.....the actual one

and yeah that castle has something special coupled with that re atmoshere


Dmc4 tried to do sth similar because lots of things from dmc4 stem from 1 and even most enemies but they cant reproduce the castle and mundus may be the best boss of all games...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2016)

Toaa said:


> Dmc4 tried to do sth similar because lots of things from dmc4 stem from 1 and even most enemies but they cant reproduce the castle and mundus may be the best boss of all games...



A rail shooter knockoff and a platforming arena for the last boss of an action game is good for show but ultimately retarded design. You're supposed to put to use everything you learned in an game action game to its full potential, without any bullshit fluff for show, in order to make the game really shine.

Not only is Vergil the best final boss of the series, it's one of the best bosses I've ever played, period. Mundus, though, is a cool boss but a bad final boss.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 7, 2016)

I agree with DBPT. The final boss is your final exam, whereas the game is the lecture.

Vergil was an excellent fight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2016)

@Naruto 

Cool banner


----------



## Toaa (Dec 7, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A rail shooter knockoff and a platforming arena for the last boss of an action game is good for show but ultimately retarded design. You're supposed to put to use everything you learned in an game action game to its full potential, without any bullshit fluff for show, in order to make the game really shine.
> 
> Not only is Vergil the best final boss of the series, it's one of the best bosses I've ever played, period. Mundus, though, is a cool boss but a bad final boss.


In the whole first game there was the legend about sparda beating mundus also i dont think you understand what you must get from the game which is timing timing and more timing


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2016)

#makemetroidgreatagain2017


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2016)

The World said:


> #makemetroidgreatagain2017



Donald Trump is going to take the money from the cancelled Air Force One building project and put it towards a Metroid game. 

God bless America.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I dunno why you're tryna roast; I already said that I'm not very good at most video games


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

you know you like. you know you want it. ehhh!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2016)

The World said:


> #makemetroidgreatagain2017


I just bought MP1 for the GC off ebay. Can't wait to play it again....and hopefully finish it this time.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

Zone of Enders 3 when?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2016)

The World said:


> #makemetroidgreatagain2017





Rey said:


> Donald Trump is going to take the money from the cancelled Air Force One building project and put it towards a Metroid game.
> 
> God bless America.




What I would do for an HD2D Metroid


----------



## Shirker (Dec 7, 2016)

The World said:


> >replying to terminalcancer and his mental special olympic gymnastics



>terminalcancer

Holy shit, that's good. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I must be more tired than I thought. That's the hardest I've laughed in weeks


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

Warudo is stalking me like he has a crush on me. 

he's been salty ever since i buried him in the konoha theatre boards. you should have seen his cancer inducing posts


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2016)

TerminaTHOR and Warudo going at each other trying to convince everyone else that the other is the real troll is like watching Trump and Clinton trying to convince the American people that the other one is more evil.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

Rey said:


> TerminaTHOR and Warudo going at each other trying to convince everyone else that the other is the real troll is like watching Trump and Clinton trying to convince the American people that the other one is more evil.



lel Warudo is the one who is doing all this shit posting trying to downplay me. i havent even started going at him yet. its a waste of time 

i already buried him. its an insult to bury the dead twice


----------



## Shirker (Dec 7, 2016)

Rey said:


> TerminaTHOR and Warudo going at each other trying to convince everyone else that the other is the real troll is like watching Trump and Clinton trying to convince the American people that the other one is more evil.



Does this mean THOR's gonna be a mod soon?


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Does this mean THOR's gonna be a mod soon?



No.

THOR is Clinton in this case.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

fuck you rey im a republican


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> fuck you rey im a republican



They're both so oversensitive that they're essentially the same.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

touche


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> I just bought MP1 for the GC off ebay.


I actually realized I cant deal with MP1 GC controls when I fired it up again recently   I was so sad

had to go get MP1 & MP2 Wii versions with Wii controls


----------



## Naruto (Dec 8, 2016)

Shigeru Miyamoto giving us some gif material:

*Link Removed*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Shigeru Miyamoto giving us some gif material:
> 
> *Link Removed*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2016)

Weiss said:


>


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2016)

Weiss said:


> I actually realized I cant deal with MP1 GC controls when I fired it up again recently   I was so sad
> 
> had to go get MP1 & MP2 Wii versions with Wii controls


I was contemplating real hard on getting the MPT for Wii, but I already owned the other two on GC and Wii respectively and decided not to get it.


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2016)

really cool collector's edition

too bad it costs 180 bucks. fuck you gamestop


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2016)

I'd rather buy Alanah some $180 dinner then smash afterwards


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2016)

They're banking on the twitch/youtuber market. But they still wont reach those numbers day 1.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2016)

The World said:


> really cool collector's edition
> 
> too bad it costs 180 bucks. fuck you gamestop



The biggest fucking problem with Resident Evil 7 is that the first person gameplay reminds people too much of things like Outlast, Amnesia, and Condemned, which was probably one of the goals to begin with,

With that said, this at least looks to have potential in being good. You actually have to try and look around for shit instead of just some gimmick like Outlast or Amnesia where you can never fight back except on scripted occasions, and it doesn't appear to be shoehorning first person running and jumping like other first person horror games where you just feel like a camera on legs doing shit that doesn't look impressive in first person. Then you have the shit that calls RE out like non-linear exploration, puzzles, key sniffing, video tapes a.k.a Ink ribbons, item management such as said video tapes, ammo and healing items. You also have item boxes back for the first time in a decade?

Plus other BOWs, it's not just the hick family.

I don't know man, I've played plenty of Rail shooting Resident Evil in the past, 4 of them actually. I think they deserve at least one chance at trying the horror shtick. It helps that the game turned out to be more stylized than it originally looked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2016)

headshots dont matter in this game too. so you have to either shoot them in the leg or balls to hurt them atleast maybe


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2016)

I fucking despise Outlast and Outlast-like games

I also dont like those hicks in RE7 too much, ugh .. could do with a zombies/BoWs only game

well, at least it looks good graphics-wise and is a fresh take


I still want a new RE game that is RE4-like, but updated for modern times and mechanics


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2016)

i want a fast paced RE game not this retarded shit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2016)

RE4 & Portal were some of my best gaming experiences in the entire second half of 2000s 

followed by Gears 2 & CoD MW 1/2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2016)

@Deathbringerpt 

It's obvious what they're banking on. The approach is too in your face at this point, I'd rather wait and see how it pans out. 

Still tho, personally I'm one of the few people that don't like horror games but played the shit out of RE, Dino Crisis, and Parasite Eve. And with RE(last remaining of those 3 franchises) going that First Person Horror route, I am shit out of luck. I just hope they at least keep popping out Revelation games.


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2016)

lol holoforms


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @DeathbringerptIt's obvious what they're banking on. The approach is too in your face at this point, I'd rather wait and see how it pans out.



The youtube shit is going to make them bank, most likely. The thing is that the game seems much more than these bullshit walking simulators where you either just move the camera like a retard doing jackshit. The design seems actually legit for an Resident Evil game. After that huge horror post I made on Halloween, bitching about how non-linear exploration is pretty much dead these days, I ended up finding out that RE7 is framed like the original. So I'm now interested in it, even if I'm shying away from trying the demo too much, although the VR was actually pretty nice.

If they do hit the 4 million they want, they'll be sticking with the format for the numbered series until it fizzles out and gets bent out of shape in some way just like 1-2-3 and 4-5-6 like good ol' Capcom.

And hey, we still have REmake 2 coming.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2016)

Damn I ain't never seen death wank something this hard.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2016)

^

That's pretty offensive, considering Bayonetta, Devil May Cry and Ninja Gaiden exist.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2016)

wait a fucking minute. i totally forgot about Parasite Eve. SE should do the 3rd game soon


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 9, 2016)

spooky games pls go


----------



## Naruto (Dec 9, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> wait a fucking minute. i totally forgot about Parasite Eve. SE should do the 3rd game soon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And hey, we still have REmake 2 coming.



Yeah. I mean like I said, if we still get Rev3 or maybe 4 I wouldn't mind tbh. 



Patchouli said:


> spooky games pls go



They aint comfy 


Was about to post this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 9, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Is Last Guardian salvagable or entirely uncomfy?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2016)

The Third Birthday is fucking atrocious, though. Funny enough, directed by the guy behind FF15. :3


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2016)

I don't consider Third Birthday as a Parasite Eve game. That wasn't Aya Brea 

I want a real sequel and much epicness as the 2nd Parasite Eve game


----------



## Yak (Dec 10, 2016)

Who made the Arcade banner? I quite like it.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 10, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> Who made the Arcade banner? I quite like it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2016)

So the Silent Hills trailer in P.T was in real time and not pre-rendered.

Yeesh.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 10, 2016)

With each piece of news that comes out regarding Silent Hills, I get sadder that it doesn't exist.
It's so bizarre how much it had going for it for how it got unceremoniously canned that I kinda wanna believe half of it is lies.


----------



## Marco (Dec 11, 2016)

Guys, do yourselves a favor and get _Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun. _It's basically Commandos set in Feudal Japan. And it's amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toaa (Dec 12, 2016)

And i finally beat dmd mode in dmc1.Womt play s dante though.Will try dmc3 next.


----------



## Yak (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Guys, do yourselves a favor and get _Shadow Tactics: Rise of the Shogun. _It's basically Commandos set in Fuedal Japan. And it's amazing.



Looked at some vids. The game looks fun but the setting isn't really my kinda thing.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Guys, do yourselves a favor and get _Shadow Tactics: Rise of the Shogun. _It's basically Commandos set in Fuedal Japan. And it's amazing.



Finally someone who understands


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> Looked at some vids. The game looks fun but the setting isn't really my kinda thing.


Considering the genre (Commandos, Desperados), and how we haven't received a new game in this genre, I don't think anyone interested in the gameplay cares about the setting.

It's just a plus that Feudal Japan is a setting that is underutilized in gaming. I personally love the setting. Have been waiting for a stealth game set in Japan for a long time. I mean, fucking ninja bro.

Anyway, I think this game could be set anywhere and it would be spectacular. Don't let the "setting" push you away IF you find the gameplay interesting.



Naruto said:


> Finally someone who understands



Tell me about it. You know the best part? I'm playing the game with controller. This is the best controller optimization I've seen in any game. The fact that it is an "isometric" RTS-style game only makes the controls seem that much more amazing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> It's just a plus that Feudal Japan is a setting that is underutilized in gaming. I personally love the setting. Have been waiting for a stealth game set in Japan for a long time. I mean, fucking ninja bro.



Do yourself a favor and play Mark of the Ninja then.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 12, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Do yourself a favor and play Mark of the Ninja then.



Yeah, there's Mark of the Ninja and there's Tenchu, which got worse over the years and then they stopped making them altogether. Aside from that, what stealth action games in feudal japan would you recommend? Shinobido is both old and _meh_.

When you really start looking at it, good _stealth _ninja games are rare.

From Software has gotten so much better at what they do over the years that I struggle to understand why they haven't yet revived the Tenchu franchise. And while we're at it, a second Mark of the Ninja game from KLEI wouldn't hurt.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yak (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Considering the genre (Commandos, Desperados), and how we haven't received a new game in this genre, I don't think anyone interested in the gameplay cares about the setting.
> 
> It's just a plus that Feudal Japan is a setting that is underutilized in gaming. I personally love the setting. Have been waiting for a stealth game set in Japan for a long time. I mean, fucking ninja bro.
> 
> ...



I guess I am just not that interested then.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2016)

Tenchu 3 is the shit 

Those insta kill grabs were fucking win. I miss that bald doctor character with x-ray fatality grabs. Onikage pwns on versus mode too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2016)

Fuck stealth, you want feudal Japan just go play the first Onimusha.


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Do yourself a favor and play Mark of the Ninja then.


Solo'd that shit when it came out. One of the best 2d stealth platformers ever.


Also, try _Ronin_. 2D side scrolling turn based platformer cum "stealth" game. One of my most enjoyable gaming experiences this year.


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Yeah, there's Mark of the Ninja and there's Tenchu, which got worse over the years and then they stopped making them altogether. Aside from that, what stealth action games in feudal japan would you recommend? Shinobido is both old and _meh_.
> 
> When you really start looking at it, good _stealth _ninja games are rare.
> 
> From Software has gotten so much better at what they do over the years that I struggle to understand why they haven't yet revived the Tenchu franchise. And while we're at it, a second Mark of the Ninja game from KLEI wouldn't hurt.


Try Ronin. 

It's technically not ninja. Think slightly futuristic vibes. It has hi-tech samurai enemies and some ninja vibes. But that's it. 

However, it is a wholly unique gaming experience. Never played a game like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2016)

Dmitry Glukhovsky, author of the Metro book series, says Metro 2035 will end the book series (and also bring together characters from books and games), but said that the story and other characters could certainly be expanded in "other media."

He has nothing but good things to say about 4A and their adaptations, making remarks such as he understands and why they had to change some things to make it an exciting game (example: Artyom only kills one person in the original book), and supports the multiple ending approach saying hidden karma points in the first game were his idea and that players should have the choice of escaping the outcome of the book.

He also said there will be no sequel to his other book, Futu.re, but again said it could be expanded in other media.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2016)

In other news, Damien Monnier (senior designer of The Witcher 3) has taken a job at Techland to work on their new open-world fantasy game with RPG elements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm so hard waiting for Cyberpunk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2016)

Source for those that cares


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2016)

"Jun Takeuchi Considers The 1981 Movie Evil Dead by Sam Raimi to Be The Base For Resident Evil 7"

So it's going to be (another) accidental comedy.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 13, 2016)

That moment when enemies randomly spawn behind you in Fire Emblem and everything you do to try and move the weak ass characters is for nothing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toaa (Dec 13, 2016)

Was onimusha a spend series or lol capcom?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2016)

Rey said:


> Fuck stealth, you want feudal Japan just go play the first Onimusha.



Resident Evil with swords isn't exactly the same.


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

Stealth is my favorite genre. The greatest stealth experiences are practically puzzles.

Turn Based and Stealth games are my go-to games, usually. I think a lot has to do with the lack of urgency. I also like to smoke up and/or drink as I play. Much easier to do in Civilization than CS:GO, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2016)

Onimusha is basically DMC  in feudal Japan


----------



## Toaa (Dec 13, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Onimusha is basically DMC  in feudal Japan


Yes ....but why was it dropped?Havent played it.Was it bad or not selling enough?


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

Not selling enough is usually the best answer to assume when a good game doesn't get sequels.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2016)

Tenchu Souls when? Kappa


----------



## Toaa (Dec 13, 2016)

Shame it would look epic on a ps4....not that i have one


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

They said they're done with Dark Souls. So, maybe soon?


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2016)

Onimusha got sequels... just all four of them sucked.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2016)

Marco said:


> They said they're done with Dark Souls. So, maybe soon?



from soft better be lying. im sure of it.

best Onimusha i played was the one with the 2nd playable character modeled after some big time french actor iirc


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> from soft better be lying. im sure of it.
> 
> best Onimusha i played was the one with the 2nd playable character modeled after some big time french actor iirc



Onimusha 3. First one I played.

The actor is Jean Reno.



Marco said:


> They said they're done with Dark Souls. So, maybe soon?



As much as it pains me to admit it, I find it highly unlikely that From will ever revisit Tenchu. It was never a huge hit to begin with and they flopped too many times after the third game. It's most likely dead for good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2016)

If you guys wanna go for Oriental settings, Nioh looks like it's going to blast everybody's nips off. Weeaboo Dark Souls + Ninja Gaiden plus a sprinkle of Onimusha is looking absolutely fucking legit. I almost want Tecmo Koei to do a Ninja Gaiden 4 now.

Speaking of which, I've been playing Ninja Gaiden Black lately and it really astounds me how that game was in a completely different level from pretty much anything in 2004.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Y'all made me remember Samurai Western


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

Goddamn Ninja Gaiden. Dark Souls is easier than that shit. Then again, I played the original back when I had barely hit puberty and wasn't quite an avid gamer as today. 

But, fuck. That game really fucked with me.


----------



## Yak (Dec 13, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Speaking of which, I've been playing Ninja Gaiden Black lately and it really astounds me how that game was in a completely different level from pretty much anything in 2004.



Ohh boy the Ninja Gaiden Black days. So awesome yet so frustrating. I never managed to beat any of those optional demon bosses. But I really was on an addiction spree at the time, this game was really great. I don't think I have every played something like it again afterwards.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 13, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Mecha Souls when? Kappa


Fix'd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Speaking of Souls. I'm currently playing Salt and Sanctuary(and enjoying it). If anyone played it, just how different is it from the Souls games apart from the 2D/3D difference? I never played a Souls game yet. I did enjoy the Nioh demo. So based on that, do you recommend any Souls games? If so, which one should I start with?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Speaking of Souls. I'm currently playing Salt and Sanctuary(and enjoying it). If anyone played it, just how different is it from the Souls games apart from the 2D/3D difference? I never played a Souls game yet. I did enjoy the Nioh demo. So based on that, do you recommend any Souls games? If so, which one should I start with?


I bought salt and sanctuary, but haven't actually played it.

It's pretty similar from videos I've seen. I dunno which one would be best to start with. I started with Demon's Souls and it was top tier. I had always heard it was a broken game, or like outdated, but it felt good to play. I also liked its approach that doesn't seem to be a thing in later souls games where you have a central hub area and from there you can choose different stages to play. The game's pretty intuitive and the control scheme is for the most part re-used in dark souls and bloodborne.

I'd also recommend not looking up anything about demon's souls and just playing it. There's some fun surprises. 

Also for the soulsborne games in general, I would recommend against playing it safe/being a mage. You can play through all of demon's souls as a mage, but it won't be fun. It'll be sniping enemies with high damage from where you're in no danger. It's more fun and faster to just play a melee class and risk getting into range where they can kill you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 13, 2016)

Also this is a thing across all the souls games, but some weapons scale to certain stats. So like, some weapons are good if you've heavily invested in raising your strength, some are better with skill/dexterity. So that is one thing that's safe to look up, since it's bullshit getting deep into a certain stat just to find out the weapons you've found aren't even good for your build.

(and also don't use boss souls, they're used in crafting. You can choose to pop the soul to get xp, or use it in crafting.)

Other than those things, go in blind and have fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I bought salt and sanctuary, but haven't actually played it.
> 
> It's pretty similar from videos I've seen. I dunno which one would be best to start with. I started with Demon's Souls and it was top tier. I had always heard it was a broken game, or like outdated, but it felt good to play. I also liked its approach that doesn't seem to be a thing in later souls games where you have a central hub area and from there you can choose different stages to play. The game's pretty intuitive and the control scheme is for the most part re-used in dark souls and bloodborne.
> 
> ...





Patchouli said:


> Also this is a thing across all the souls games, but some weapons scale to certain stats. So like, some weapons are good if you've heavily invested in raising your strength, some are better with skill/dexterity. So that is one thing that's safe to look up, since it's bullshit getting deep into a certain stat just to find out the weapons you've found aren't even good for your build.
> 
> (and also don't use boss souls, they're used in crafting. You can choose to pop the soul to get xp, or use it in crafting.)
> 
> Other than those things, go in blind and have fun.



Seems more or less the same. But like I said, the order will be fucked when I play Nioh. But when I start getting into Souls games I know I'll start with Demon Souls. Thanks man. Preesh.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

The one thing you should remember while playing Soulsborne games is that patience is key. Macro and micro. "Levels" reset every time you die or activate a bonfire (checkpoint), so you need to pace yourselves. And when engaging enemies, focus on stamina management and reading your opponent. 

You'll quickly realize that reflexes aren't enough to get through the game. It demands your complete attention. One mistake can cost very dearly since you die to 3-4 his from even the weakest enemies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 13, 2016)

Marco said:


> The one thing you should remember while playing Soulsborne games is that patience is key. Macro and micro. "Levels" reset every time you die or activate a bonfire (checkpoint), so you need to pace yourselves. And when engaging enemies, focus on stamina management and reading your opponent.
> 
> You'll quickly realize that reflexes aren't enough to get through the game. It demands your complete attention. One mistake can cost very dearly since you die to 3-4 his from even the weakest enemies.


I think this is probably one of the best things about the souls series, just that feeling of adrenaline knowing you're getting xp for every kill, but that if you don't go back home and spend that xp, you could lose it. But then if you do die, you have 1 chance to go retrieve your lost souls. If you die again, they're just gone.

So you got this choice to make of "do I want to go home and spend my souls again, and have to clear this zone again, or do I risk it and press on to the boss and hope I win?"


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

Lol, I never took on bosses without using all my souls unless they "snuck" up on me. If I expected a boss to be ahead, I'd just return to bonfire. Then I'd spend an hour or so gittin gud enough to get to the boss without losing more than an Estus flask or so. And then I'd finally die to the boss a dozen times before figuring out a way to fight back.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 13, 2016)

Marco said:


> Lol, I never took on bosses without using all my souls unless they "snuck" up on me. If I expected a boss to be ahead, I'd just return to bonfire. Then I'd spend an hour or so gittin gud enough to get to the boss without losing more than an Estus flask or so. And then I'd finally die to the boss a dozen times before figuring out a way to fight back.


tru

Though in demon's on 4-2's boss, I rushed straight in despite the ungodly amount of souls I had gotten on the run to the boss, if only because I was afraid of redoing 4-2. In that case, just trying the boss seemed more forgiving than having to relive 4-2. Very cool boss too, won't say anything about it, just that it's cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm much better in 2D than in 3D tho(mainly due to getting used to sprite hitboxes such as in fighters and sidescrollers), that's why am comfy with salt and sanctuary. Think souls will fuck me up at first.


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

That lock on button will be your best and friend and also your worst enemy. 

@Patchy, I never played Demon Souls. PC Gamer, so I never got the opportunity.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2016)

Marco said:


> That lock on button will be your best and friend and also your worst enemy.
> 
> @Patchy, I never played Demon Souls. PC Gamer, so I never got the opportunity.



what a noob

tfw never owned a ps3 or ps4


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

I had a PS3, but I sold it cause I hardly used it for gaming. 

And it was the nice fat one that can be modded, so I got like 70% of the price I bought it for. Crazy, considering I had it for 3-4 years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2016)

I can already get Uncharted, LoU, and GoW3 on the PS4. Now if I can get the GoW collection and my PS1/2 classics on the PS4 as well then I can finally shelve the damn thing. I want to shelve my WiiU as well so I can only have my PS4, PC, and potentially the Switch on my set up.

EDIT: Also Dragon's Crown, RDR, and Soul Calibur V. Although I'd prefer those on my PC.


----------



## Yak (Dec 14, 2016)

Have any of you played Lords of the Fallen? It's also somewhat similar to the Souls series, game mechanics are pretty close. It was fun to play, graphics were also good but sadly it felt really short and was relatively easy to beat.

The developers have released a pre-alpha vid for their new game; same combat system from the looks of it but with a sci-fi setting

j

I'm gonna keep an eye on this, next year could deliver some great sci-fi / cyberpunk / post-apocalyptic titles.


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2016)

Maybe other games can make up for what Mass Effect will kill.


----------



## Yak (Dec 14, 2016)

Rey said:


> Maybe other games can make up for what Mass Effect will kill.



>Peebee intensifies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2016)

I just realized what Soul Calibur on PC means




>Ivy














>mods





























oh lawd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2016)

Soul Calibur is coming to PC?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Soul Calibur is coming to PC?



No, I was just port begging.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2016)

I imagined they'd censor Ivy if SCVI happened anyway. I mean, they even removed Taki from V and replaced her with a blonde perky teenager with -1 bewbs.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I imagined they'd censor Ivy if SCVI happened anyway. I mean, they even removed Taki from V and replaced her with a blonde perky teenager with -1 bewbs.



Censor Ivy, what? 

I doubt it, she's half the sales I imagine.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 14, 2016)

...im surprised but dmc2 has quite some combos you can do and when you go dt...god you do ultimate boss attacks like lazer and some shockwave....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Censor Ivy, what?
> 
> I doubt it, she's half the sales I imagine.



I dunno. Is she? 



I just hope if they're making a new SC that they bring back old designs as skins.

SCIV Ivy 



Toaa said:


> ...im surprised but dmc2 has quite some combos you can do and when you go dt...god you do ultimate boss attacks like lazer and some shockwave....



Is this your first time playing the DMC games? Sorry, I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I dunno. Is she?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Νο...its my best session(meaning im unlocking far more things than i had the patience before)....i have finished all 4 games previously and i had unlocked all costumes at dmc4.Its just that i had  the dmc collection and wanted to begin the series anew and learn jump cancelling at 3 and 4.Never bothered with the older series but im studying and i wanted a break

This time i started from dmc1...and i must say i like it most of all the others.

Also the reason i mentioned combos is this
won't end the same way.
However im reading some crazy things about the  bloody palace and i dont remember playing it before.Also the secret rooms...the final one has 2 despar embodied in dante must die mode...might be harder than dmc mode in 1 and i beat last core nightmare 3 and mundus via items.


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2016)

tfw Dishonored 2 new game plus will let you use powers from both characters

ffffffffffffffff...


----------



## Yak (Dec 15, 2016)

Rey, do I need to play the first Dishonoured so I get the story and content of the second at all or can I start out right away with the second?


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2016)

why didn't we get this game?


----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2016)

The World said:


> why didn't we get this game?



Because Ken Levine's waifu.




Handsome Yak said:


> Rey, do I need to play the first Dishonoured so I get the story and content of the second at all or can I start out right away with the second?



I think you can piece together enough things yourself to not need to - you'll miss out on backstory between the two primary characters, one big "twist" in the end will be lost on you, and you won't have as much info on the primary antagonist (as she comes up in the DLC of the first game). But you won't be completely lost or anything. Playing the first first will just give you more appreciation for certain things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yak (Dec 15, 2016)

Rey said:


> Because Ken Levine's waifu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, thanks. I'm interested in both but actual playtime is scarce.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2016)

@Yak, doesn't matter because Dishonored 1 deserves a playthrough anyway cuz it's so gewd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yak (Dec 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @Yak, doesn't matter because Dishonored 1 deserves a playthrough anyway cuz it's so gewd.



I assume so I just don't know when I can get around to play it, that's usually my problem. Too many games I'd like to play but too little time and energy to really dedicate to them all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 15, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> Alright, thanks. I'm interested in both but actual playtime is scarce.


Yes play it and the DLC, no point in not playing them.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 15, 2016)

Been playing Spec Ops The Line. Man, this is a great game. All the decisions I've made so far feel like they've had either a large or subtle impact to the story. I don't know if they really did at all, but it really feels like it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> Been playing Spec Ops The Line. Man, this is a great game. All the decisions I've made so far feel like they've had either a large or subtle impact to the story. I don't know if they really did at all, but it really feels like it.



There were decisions to make?


----------



## Marco (Dec 16, 2016)

TFW you boot up Ninja Gaiden for the first time.


This is NG 2.


----------



## Yak (Dec 16, 2016)

Marco said:


> TFW you boot up Ninja Gaiden for the first time.
> 
> 
> This is NG 2.



Lol. Poor guy.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 16, 2016)

Marco said:


> TFW you boot up Ninja Gaiden for the first time.
> 
> 
> This is NG 2.





In his defense, it is a difficult game.


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2016)

that's michael from RT. that's his shtick


----------



## Toaa (Dec 16, 2016)

I have ninja gaiden 3.Is it that difficult?


----------



## Marco (Dec 16, 2016)

Lol.

Ninja Gaiden makes Dark Souls looks easy.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 16, 2016)

The third one is also difficult.Havent really played it yet.


----------



## Stein (Dec 18, 2016)

Just finished MGS3 for the first time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2016)

i'm having vietnam flashbacks at how true that is


----------



## Naruto (Dec 18, 2016)

Sure.


----------



## Marco (Dec 18, 2016)

You just want to squeeze the most you can. It's natural. Just got to remember you're only doing it to have fun.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 18, 2016)

I am abnormal  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2016)

Id rather be on the right of that picture than on the left

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Id rather be on the right of that picture than on the left

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2016)

LUL


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2016)

Super Mario Run is as fucking insipid as they come. Blandest mobile mediocrity you could ever ask.

Online DRM is just icing on the cake.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2016)

Really now?


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

Weiss said:


> LUL



Holy shit, I've watched this like fifty times now, still fucking hilarious.


----------



## Marco (Dec 19, 2016)

Rey said:


> Holy shit, I've watched this like fifty times now, still fucking hilarious.


You need to watch the whole video. Masterpiece.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> You need to watch the whole video. Masterpiece.



2 minutes in and I'm fucking dead


----------



## Marco (Dec 19, 2016)

I love dunkey. It's the way he talks, mostly, but also because of the content.


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh man

I feel so fucking bad for anyone who was duped into buying that game

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 19, 2016)

uh... no. You don't have to worry about that.

I haven't played the Last Guardian, personally, but a lot of the complaints right now are just the kind of stuff that happened when Shadow of the Colossus came out.

People complaining about the horse not listening to you, framerate problems, etc.

Just watch as people remember Last Guardian for the gem it is in 4-5 years.

Also, from what I've heard, most people complaining about the bird-dog thing not listening to you aren't getting the point. The game is about communicating with the bird-dog. It's not one way. It's not just you directing the beast. You have to learn to understand him, too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2016)

Krory has been having some weird fixations on hating games he's never played lately.

Sure, it's easy to make fun of FF15, we all know there's a special kind of stupid surrounding that whole package but shitting on TLG cause muh framerate is just lazy. Brings me back when Seraphiel was deadset on crucifying Bloodborne cause it wasn't running at 60 fps. Now he's ridding that dick with more enthusiasm than a 5 dollar crack whore on happy hour, funny enough.

The trick to controlling Trico is not spamming commands like a retard, it's as simple as that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2016)

That sounds retarded as fuck.

If I wanted to raise a pet, I'd get a pet.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2016)

It's like the Spec Ops shit, "The gameplay is boring and repetitive and uninventive on purpose because it represents the tragedy of war and how death is not fun."

Fuck, ^ (use bro), it's a video game.


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2016)

Did you play the game? For every one complaint, I have heard one applause.

Regardless, welcome to real world. Where people's tastes differ. You're not going to like every game others like. Others are not going to like every game you like.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> People complaining about the horse not listening to you



What? I don't remember having that problem with SotC.

And while I haven't played TLG it really sucks to see it failing like this. I thought the premise was interesting.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2016)

Rey said:


> That sounds retarded as fuck.
> 
> If I wanted to raise a pet, I'd get a pet.



Attempts at following a game's established rules are hard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2016)

As a pet owner I feel obliged to try TLG.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2016)

@Naruto tbh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 21, 2016)

Naruto said:


> What? I don't remember having that problem with SotC.
> 
> And while I haven't played TLG it really sucks to see it failing like this. I thought the premise was interesting.



The premise is interesting, the game is peculiar in Ueda's particular style but TLG was never going to be as mainstream as Shadow of the Colossus which is much more action oriented than Ico and TLG put together.

Mind you that no one gave a shit about Ico when it first came out and it took almost a year before anyone started realizing the game had quite a lot going for it.


----------



## Marco (Dec 21, 2016)

Naruto said:


> What? I don't remember having that problem with SotC.
> 
> And while I haven't played TLG it really sucks to see it failing like this. I thought the premise was interesting.


Which one? The framerate was really bad, i remember. And I struggled with the janky controls and Argo's mood swings for a while.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> Which one? The framerate was really bad, i remember. And I struggled with the janky controls and Argo's mood swings for a while.



Framerate was just about the only problem SotC had on the PS2. I don't remember struggling with controls or Agro's AI. At most I sometimes spammed the button to beckon him to me because he took a while to respond, but that was just me being impatient.

I actually really enjoyed how Agro felt like a real creature with a mind of its own.


----------



## Marco (Dec 21, 2016)

I got used to it pretty early. But I know some people just couldn't get past it until they played the PS3 HD remaster.


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2016)

tfw I went back on my promise and Telltale sucked me back in

Assholes.


----------



## Yak (Dec 22, 2016)

Rey said:


> tfw I went back on my promise and Telltale sucked me back in
> 
> Assholes.



Walking Dead Season 3?


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> Walking Dead Season 3?



Yeeeeeup.


----------



## Yak (Dec 22, 2016)

That reminds me I should pick it up again. I stopped after the first season and never continued.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 22, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Attempts at following a game's established rules are hard.



I know, right? It's almost as if the game is going out of its way to "simulate" something. Retards who get impatient with Trico for not performing an action IMMEDIATELY after being commanded need to play something else.

There's a simple pattern to make Trico obedient. As soon as you get the pattern down, it's incredibly immersive in the way that Ico and Shadow of the Colossus were. 

The camera can go fuck itself, though. Especially in corridors.

After trying Rez: Infinite and the Resident Evil 7 demo, I can actually say that the VR gimmick works when the game actually fits the format. What do you know. But Rail shooters and Horror Games are perfect fits. The list of discount bin garbage in the demo list was absolutely irrelevant though. 

The RE7 demo painted a pretty picture, by the way. Plenty of call outs to the original trilogy, Capcom still remembers. And it had the first decent jumpscare I've had in a horror game in years, although the VR certainly helped.

If P.T came when the VR shit started, it would have blasted everyone's nips off.


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> That reminds me I should pick it up again. I stopped after the first season and never continued.



As long as you go in actually paying attention to the fact that your choices don't actually CHANGE anything 99.8% of the time, just as they've always said.


----------



## Yak (Dec 23, 2016)

Rey said:


> As long as you go in actually paying attention to the fact that your choices don't actually CHANGE anything 99.8% of the time, just as they've always said.



Yeah I'm pretty aware of this already. I would only play to finish it anyway.


----------



## Marco (Dec 23, 2016)

FROM Software guys just met Miura. 

Rumors coming in, guys.


----------



## Yak (Dec 23, 2016)

Marco said:


> FROM Software guys just met Miura.
> 
> Rumors coming in, guys.



Bloodborne 2 ?


----------



## Marco (Dec 23, 2016)

A Berserk game by From Software.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 23, 2016)

Probably just a small collaboration like in Dragon's Dogma or some guest artwork by Miura.

I'll completely lose my shit if they were making a Berserk game. After the graphic fidelity in the Warriors game, a FromSoftware quality game would be the tits.


----------



## Yak (Dec 23, 2016)

Marco said:


> A Berserk game by From Software.



You mean Dark Souls? Because its as heavily influenced as it can get 

An actual Berserk game will just piss people off with their expectations not being met on minuscule details


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 23, 2016)

Dark Souls similarities with Berserk are skin deep at best.

Berserk purists are nonfactor for a quality Berserk game, which has a much better chance of being a quality product after that literal abortion of a TV show.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

*Valve Fined $3 Million For Hating Australia
*


> *Australia's Federal Court has ordered the US-based video games giant to pay a $3 million fine for lack of a proper refund policy.*
> 
> Last month we reported that the Australian Competition and Consumer Commission had  over its shoddy refund policy. If you're scratching your head thinking "but Valve's  is pretty great!" the lawsuit referred to Valve *prior* refund policy, or rather, lack thereof. Now, a Federal Court has ruled in favor of the ACCC, forcing Valve to pay a rather hefty fine of $3 Million to the Australian Government.
> 
> ...



I bet Gabe just pulled that chump change out of his wallet while there. And that was the_ maximum_. Shame.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 23, 2016)

Steam is down


----------



## Yak (Dec 24, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> Steam is down



Server overload due to Xmas sales?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Xmas, Arcade

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Yak (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Xmas Naruto

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Merry Xmas, Arcade



Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays my man 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone 


Have yourselves a wonderful *kuris*mas

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2016)

no

stop


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

Gonna try and sneak in some Ninja Gaiden 2 to go with this Christmas cheer.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!! 

Was playing FFF today and noticed that MegaDimension Neptunia VII was on (flash) sale. Since I ended up enjoying Fairy Fencer F will I enjoy Neptunia as well? 

My only exposure to that franchise was the anime that came out a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 24, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Merry Xmas, Arcade



Feliz Natal man.


And Happy Christmas to all of you in general.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2016)

It'll only be merry if Carrie Fisher survives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 24, 2016)

Kira Yamato said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!
> 
> Was playing FFF today and noticed that MegaDimension Neptunia VII was on (flash) sale. Since I ended up enjoying Fairy Fencer F will I enjoy Neptunia as well?
> 
> My only exposure to that franchise was the anime that came out a few years ago.



If you liked FFF then yes you will. 

Megadimension is actually closer to FFF than the rebirths were, the battle system is a little tougher than it's been in the rebirths.

The story has the same mix of serious/comedy and the characters are similar. 

I'd recommend you pick all of the rebirths and megadimension at some point in fact if you liked FFF.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2016)

Christmas is a lie

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2016)

No, Star Citizen is a lie.

They just changed engines.  Of course, what they're moving to is an advanced offshoot of their current one... but still pretty funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2016)

The World said:


> Christmas is a lie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 26, 2016)

I like games.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 26, 2016)

Carcinogen doing a Resident Evil marathon starting.. now


----------



## OS (Dec 27, 2016)

what's the best micro sd card for a new nintendo 3ds?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 27, 2016)

Happy Holidays guys! 

Been busy lately. 

Anyone here playing Final Fantasy Brave Exvius?


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2016)

Haven't touched a Final Fantasy since FF 9 

Arcade, what are your wishes in terms of gaming and gaming culture for 2017?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> Haven't touched a Final Fantasy since FF 9
> 
> Arcade, what are your wishes in terms of gaming and gaming culture for 2017?



A little less emphasis on Youtube/Reaction gaming, but that's wishful thinking at this point.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> Haven't touched a Final Fantasy since FF 9
> 
> Arcade, what are your wishes in terms of gaming and gaming culture for 2017?



Less focus on political correctness.

Also, having read an interview with Remedy Entertainment, less trying to box every other game into one with every other game. When talking about their new project, P7, and how instead of giving players a direct narrative that they want to do a game with all kinds of narratives around them and they have to engage it themselves, the interviewer is like, "Oh! So it's like Far Cry!"

No. Fuck you. Not every game needs to be like another game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2016)

Less censorship would also be nice.


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2016)

I guess the political correctness thing was never much of an issue for me but I can understand how it sucks when it becomes a defining factor in designing a game or even a road block for development, much like with catering to any vocal crowd - no matter whether they are right or wrong. Having a balanced representation of race, gender.... whatever is important and appreciated but some scenarior simply exist in a cultural or historical/chronological bubble where you can't just adjust everything to meet today's standards and realism.


I for my part definitely want more focus on story and characters and less open world feature bombastic crap. What good are gigantic worlds I can explore only to find collectibles for random crap when the story and the character that build the game are utter crap and uninteresting or virtually nonexistant thanks to neglect and underdevelopment.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 29, 2016)

I'll see you again next year, old friend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2016)

I am not completely certain what Krory is trying to say...

But...

Overwatch has one of the most diverse rosters in a video game ever, and some folk still aren't satisfied with it, nitpicking omissions and "apparent" inaccuracies. Some folk are insatiable with their demands and the constant "catering" will just bring forth more... let's say "issues" or "disconnect" if I'm trying to be polite. Diversity is always welcomed obviously, but how about we let developers do their stuff at their own pace and let them brainstorm their way to include whomever they want to fit the direction of their game instead of adding stuff for the sake of adding stuff.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> I guess the political correctness thing was never much of an issue for me but I can understand how it sucks when it becomes a defining factor in designing a game or even a road block for development, much like with catering to any vocal crowd - no matter whether they are right or wrong. Having a balanced representation of race, gender.... whatever is important and appreciated but some scenarior simply exist in a cultural or historical/chronological bubble where you can't just adjust everything to meet today's standards and realism.



Didn't affect me as much personally but it's one of those things where it's more like, "Okay, so seeing what is going on now, how long until it DOES affect me?" Particularly more and more Japanese games are being forced to adhere to certain standards (which ironically Western games seem to be immune to at some points - for example Tales of Beseria was forced to redo a scene that involves the death of young character despite not even having any blood or gore), or look at the literal hackjob that Fire Emblem received. We even had stupid shit like The Last of Us creators cutting out "Doughnut Drake" from Uncharted 4 for the sole reason of they thought it was "fat-shaming." Watch Dogs 2's major censorship issue was fully-crafted genitals on characters that could be seen if blown apart the right way (though ironically, Ubisoft was only bashed for the _female_ genitals, so that had to be censored out) which thankfully detracted most people (but not all people) from the fact that one of the two primary antagonists was fat transgender character. Bravely Second had to remove the Native American-related "Tomahawk" class and replace it with, instead, a hilariously mockworthy "cow girl" class with an accent that's more exaggerated than even Cindy's in FFXV.

98% of it is just talk at this point, namely journalists flapping their gums, but it's starting to seem like it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I am not completely certain what Krory is trying to say...
> 
> But...
> 
> *Overwatch has one of the most diverse rosters in a video game ever, and some folk still aren't satisfied with it, nitpicking omissions and "apparent" inaccuracies.* Some folk are insatiable with their demands and the constant "catering" will just bring forth more... let's say "issues" or "disconnect" if I'm trying to be polite. Diversity is always welcomed obviously, but how about we let developers do their stuff at their own pace and let them brainstorm their way to include whomever they want to fit the direction of their game instead of adding stuff for the sake of adding stuff.



This. Ignoring the drama about Tracer's pose, I recall one issue with a character's costume... Pharah or something? I only know a few of them. But it was apparently inspired/based upon a Hindu God or the likes... and HOOOOOOOOOOOO BOY. You'd think they just depicted her eating a plate of cheeseburgers like J. Wellington Wimpy. It was actually more cringeworthy than the handful of people who are currently going "Waaaah, you ruined my waifu!!!" about Tracer's lesbianism (though then I've also seen a few complaints about the stereotype of the "short-haired tomboy" being the lesbian, though I don't know enough about Tracer to know if she's actually a "tomboy" but still sounds ridiculous). Oh, yeah, and the "fat" character isn't fat enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2016)

@Rey 

You mean Symmetra


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @Rey
> 
> You mean Symmetra



Okay yeah, that's the one. Did they end up keeping it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2016)

Rey said:


> Okay yeah, that's the one. Did they end up keeping it?



Yeah, it's there.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yeah, it's there.



Good for them.


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2016)

Oh right, that Symmetra issue. I read about that when I didn't even own the game yet. Really had to shake my head at that, some people just want to be offended by something. 

Tracer never struck me as a tomboy and her being homosexual is neither here nor there for me. Like, one issue is a possible cultural appropriation - no matter how ridiculous that may sound or be perceived as - the other thing is about sexual orientation. I can understand that people may take offense to the handling of either in varying degrees but what I keep asking myself is - do we really need to?

I mean, come on, even with in-game context it's a setting that plays in the future where people can be friends with genetically engineered hyperintelligent gorillas or have relationships with robot AIs. What the fuck, the players of all people should do themselves a favor and stop getting hung up on such meaningless shit then the entire setting of the game is already far more progressive than we'd imagine our world to be in.

As I said, some people just want to feel offended.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2016)

Rey said:


> It was actually more cringeworthy than the handful of people who are currently going "Waaaah, you ruined my waifu!!!" about Tracer's lesbianism



BTW, my friend brought this up in front of my casual friend and I actually felt embarrassed about my hobby for the first time in 8 years. 

It's probably because he heard me say "waifu" before, and even though I was joking around it still felt embarrassing.


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2016)

I love Zarya she strong like beeeaaaar


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> Oh right, that Symmetra issue. I read about that when I didn't even own the game yet. Really had to shake my head at that, some people just want to be offended by something.
> 
> Tracer never struck me as a tomboy and her being homosexual is neither here nor there for me. Like, one issue is a possible cultural appropriation - no matter how ridiculous that may sound or be perceived as - the other thing is about sexual orientation. I can understand that people may take offense to the handling of either in varying degrees but what I keep asking myself is - do we really need to?
> 
> ...



BUT MAH WAIFU


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> BTW, my friend brought this up in front of my casual friend and I actually felt embarrassed about my hobby for the first time in 8 years.
> 
> It's probably because he heard me say "waifu" before, and even though I was joking around it still felt embarrassing.



This is why I will never tell anyone who my true waifus are.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 29, 2016)

Every single person who is bothered by tracer being lesbian or saying it's political should be killed and if they have children the children should be drowned.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't even find Tracer the most attractive. Mei and Widow are a different story however.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Mei


kurisu likes thicc girls


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> *I don't even find Tracer the most attractive*. Mei and Widow are a different story however.



That's because you're a retard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> kurisu likes thicc girls



Indubitably. 



Rey said:


> That's because you're a retard.



Let's keep this civil and not turn it into waifu-wars shall we?


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2016)

Mei isn't thicc she's just fat


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 29, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> Mei isn't thicc she's just fat


man I read some fucked up webtoon yesterday where this thicc chick kept calling over the chicken delivery guy to rail her cuz she was a huge crazy slut but also cuz her husband ignored her. I have no clue what this has to do with gaming but there we have it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2016)

tfw the rest of Mei's research team died gruesome lonely deaths in their cryostasis pods but she didn't

nooo can't have nice things, can we


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> Mei isn't thicc she's just fat




*Spoiler*: __ 









Wallow in your wrongness.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 29, 2016)

Also I want better portrayal of women in vidyagames, less cindys and a lot of PC ports and the ports being on time since even the worst ports are better than the console versions. I want lower prices for all my bad hombres in Australia and Croatia too.


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> *Spoiler*: __



> concept art

pls

Genji and Hanzo used to be one person (or a really pretty siamese twin)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> > concept art
> 
> pls
> 
> Genji and Hanzo used to be one person (or a really pretty siamese twin)



It's not that hard to make out what she'd look like underneath her clothes. It's obvious the devs never intended for her to be too chubby. Either way, she's delightful and cute. So 10/10 personality-wise.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> cute


idk about that one fam

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> It's not that hard to make out what she'd look like underneath her clothes. It's obvious the devs never intended for her to be too chubby. Either way, she's delightful and cute. So 10/10 personality-wise.



It's okay I don't judge you for being into fat women. But don't betray yourself. You like big butts and you cannot lie.



Also Mei is from hell, she is literally Satan, cute my ass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2016)

She's very fun guys.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> She's very fun guys.


That's like saying: 2b is not a sexbot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> She's very fun guys.



She defo has two big fun bags

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 29, 2016)

It's funny how gamers get outraged with one single female character being lesbian while anime/manga fans want every single female character to be lesbian.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2016)

Maybe I should get Overwatch even though I'm not good at shooters and I'll probably have people calling me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) all the time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2016)

^^ Not that hard of a game. As a beginner, just watch out for Zarya's shields and good Genjis/Tracers.

EDIT: Just check it out during one of the free weekends.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> ^^ Not that hard of a game. As a beginner, just watch out for Zarya's shields and good Genjis/Tracers.
> 
> EDIT: Just check it out during one of the free weekends.



How often do they do free weekends?  And I don't understand what "good Genjis/Tracers" mean and stuff, since again I have no experience with the game.  Though I do always here people hate Hanzo or something? I dunno.

But it does kind of feel like I'm missing out on something extraordinary, not unlike Dark Souls which I said I wasn't gonna indulge in, but now I own all three.  And I still suck at that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2016)

Rey said:


> How often do they do free weekends?  And I don't understand what "good Genjis/Tracers" mean and stuff, since again I have no experience with the game.  Though I do always here people hate Hanzo or something? I dunno.
> 
> But it does kind of feel like I'm missing out on something extraordinary, not unlike Dark Souls which I said I wasn't gonna indulge in, but now I own all three.  And I still suck at that.



I think they had one in November. Just keep a look out. They're bound to have one eventually.

I mean good Genji and Tracer players. They used to rough me up when I first started, especially since it was the first time I played on KBM. I hate bad Hanzo players on my team, they're literally worthless. Not unlike bad Lucios which can at the very least passively heal you.

It's pretty fun, I imagine it's much easier to get into than Souls.

EDIT: even if you're not into competitive, you'll still comeback for the fun gameplay, lore, and the new stuff Blizzard will keep releasing every couple of months.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I think they had one in November. Just keep a look out. They're bound to have one eventually.
> 
> I mean good Genji and Tracer players. They used to rough me up when I first started, especially since it was the first time I played on KBM. I hate bad Hanzo players on my team, they're literally worthless. Not unlike bad Lucios which can at the very least passively heal you.
> 
> ...



The latter two are what interest me most, seems to have a lot of good characters and like I said feels like I'm just kind of missing out 'cause of it. Like, reading Wikis and shit just ain't the same.  

I wonder if my PC could even run it well enough for it to matter.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 29, 2016)

'Ey, guys, got off work early for the first time in a month, what's goin o--



Seraphiel said:


> Every single person who is bothered by tracer being lesbian or saying it's political should be killed and if they have children the children should be drowned.



Wew boy! Cya guys next week!

--------------



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> It's funny how gamers get outraged with one single female character being lesbian while anime/manga fans want every single female character to be homosexual.



Fixed for accuracy, my guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yak (Dec 30, 2016)

Rey said:


> Maybe I should get Overwatch even though I'm not good at shooters and I'll probably have people calling me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) all the time.



You'll do just fine. I haven't touched a shooter in over a decade and I manage. 

If you wanna play competitive be aware that it turns your blood into poison lol


----------



## Marco (Dec 30, 2016)

If you've never played class based shooters, give Team Fortress 2 a try. It is the original Overwatch, and it's been Free to Play for a few years now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 30, 2016)

Marco said:


> If you've never played class based shooters, give Team Fortress 2 a try. *It is the original Overwatch*, and it's been Free to Play for a few years now.



Actually...


As with so many other things in gaming today, Quake did it first.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2016)

Marco said:


> If you've never played class based shooters, give Team Fortress 2 a try. It is the original Overwatch, and it's been Free to Play for a few years now.



fuck ur hats


----------



## Marco (Dec 30, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Actually...
> 
> 
> As with so many other things in gaming today, Quake did it first.


That's not what I meant by the "original" Overwatch. I mean, just the name Team Fortress "2" kinda gives it away. I would have to be quite wasted to think it's the first class-based shooter.

I was talking about the "everything". Vastly different classes that are all fun, quirky characters with awesome intro videos, a lore that is built outside of game extensively, etc. The whole package.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 30, 2016)

Marco said:


> I was talking about the "everything". Vastly different classes that are all fun, quirky characters with awesome intro videos, a lore that is built outside of game extensively, etc. The whole package.



If there's an arena in which TF2 still reigns it's humor. Overwatch characters are cute, quirky, interesting and appealing but scarcely ever funny.

Oh and maps. TF2 has more and better maps.


----------



## Marco (Dec 30, 2016)

I haven't actually been able to buy Overwatch, 'cause Blizzard hates India. And I was planning a Day 1 buy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 30, 2016)

Rey said:


> fuck ur hats



Lemme translate that for everyone here.



Rey said:


> NO WAIFUS. NO DEAL.



I miss when Valve gave a shit about Team Fortress but it was amazing when a game managed to simultaneously be the best online shooter around and have one of the most genuinely funny characters ever written. The comic is fucking hilarious and the way they set up jokes with the digital format was brilliant. Too bad Valve dropped that too.

Overwatch has plenty of charm but it stops there. Modern Blizzard's writing is cringeworthy as fuck and that's why Bastion is the best short that game will ever have.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2016)

Thankfully I already know Bastion is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 31, 2016)

I have joined the mustard race today. Well sorta, no gpu because it would have broke the bank and income tax is right around the corner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Dec 31, 2016)

I have a hard time giving two shits about any character in Overwatch because most of their backstories are not covered in the game but through trailers and comics, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 31, 2016)

Simon said:


> I have a hard time giving two shits about any character in Overwatch because most of their backstories are not covered in the game but through trailers and comics, etc.



I thought they were just rule 34 bait.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey guys my friend is trying to raise some money 
He's selling some cool comics, retro games and DVDs check them out!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2017)

I think we had a thread similar to this a couple of years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2017)

OS said:


> what's the best micro sd card for a new nintendo 3ds?


get a samsung


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2017)

Handsome Yak said:


> Mei isn't thicc she's just fat


Mei  isnt either of those, she wears a snowsuit that hides her body shape lmao



Simon said:


> I have a hard time giving two shits about any character in Overwatch because most of their backstories are not covered in the game but through trailers and comics, etc.


Thats why people want to fuck them


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> Also I want better portrayal of women in vidyagames, less cindys and a lot of PC ports and the ports being on time since even the worst ports are better than the console versions. I want lower prices for all my bad hombres in Australia and Croatia too.


I want better gameplay.
Like new kinds that are better and try new things that havent been done before. The advancements in CPU have not yielded better programmers who can design more interesting stuff unfortunately

Tumblr dungeon PC culture is insufferable
but right wing PC culture can be downright restrictive lmao.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 1, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> I want better gameplay.
> Like new kinds that are better and try new things that havent been done before. The advancements in CPU have not yielded better programmers who can design more interesting stuff unfortunately
> 
> Tumblr dungeon PC culture is insufferable
> but right wing PC culture can be downright restrictive lmao.


There were no big advancements in CPU tech or at least the one that impacts gaming since 2011.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> There were no big advancements in CPU tech or at least the one that impacts gaming since 2011.


Eh AI is still terrible in many games. There's been signifigant advances since the early 2000s and we're still not really doing anything better than PS2 games there lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2017)

Man, these sprites are very pretty.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 2, 2017)

-Sigh- 

I miss Shin Megami Tensei online


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2017)

Yakuza 5 so fucking awesome sauce. 

So freaking pumped for Yakuza 6.

@Nep Nep

SMT Online really all that?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 2, 2017)

Bender said:


> SMT Online really all that?



Yep loved that shit. There were no classes, you raised your skills on your own and could mix them freely, you could carry and summon a roster of demons for any situation and switch out easily, you could switch control to the demon entirely to handle mobs, and there was all sorts of equipment bonuses that rocked and could be fused onto one another to create a perfect set of equipment.

It WAS really pay to win though even though there was no PvP.

It's high difficulty to do dungeons alone and most regular content is easy once you start approaching a half set of completed equipment.

But damn is the combat addictive.

Oh also the music was awesome.

They're working on a private server since they closed the US server down a while back and SMT online JP hates Americans.

Aeria was really good with it too, they'd put sweet sales that'd recycle old equipment that was desperately needed for new players and since they'd saturate the market it'd be cheap and even free players could afford it at that point. 

I remember I set up my limit break gunner just from one of their sales and I only spent like 70 bucks.


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2017)

Most SMT or rather Persona games have Meguro Shoji as composer so it to be expected that the soundtrack is awesome.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 2, 2017)

I book marked the p server development thread, if it ever comes to pass I'll let you know.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 4, 2017)

Well I know what I'm spending $2000 next

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> Well I know what I'm spending $2000 next



On me?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> Well I know what I'm spending $2000 next


still IPS doe

where my OLED/QLED/whatever-LED at .. time to ditch LCD tech

but otherwise its perfect yeah


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 4, 2017)

Weiss said:


> still IPS doe
> 
> where my OLED/QLED/whatever-LED at .. time to ditch LCD tech
> 
> but otherwise its perfect yeah


I mean I'd like it to be VA but this is quantum dot IPS so it's insanely better than the normal IPS.  As for OLED the burn in needs to get fixed first for it to be viable on PC.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2017)

VA and QD-IPS still pale compared to OLED/QLED etc. in pure image quality/contrast/blacks etc.

but yeah those are a ways off still and OLED has its own "panel durability/lifespan" issues


but Ill probably pass on this 4K/144 Gsync HDR and wait for a later one


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Man, these sprites are very pretty.


Her latest song is about getting dick so hard you cant walk straight,
of course her sprites are gonna be bomb as fuck. Look at that tiny thing lmao.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 5, 2017)

Lol  my ex was cringing when she heard they put her likeness in an FF.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Her latest song is about getting dick so hard you cant walk straight,



Interesting


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

Ariana Grande on Brave Exvius lmao

What's her limit break? Jizzaga?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2017)

luigi was a jew


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 6, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Ariana Grande on Brave Exvius lmao
> 
> What's her limit break? Jizzaga?



No it's Gaping Despair.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> No it's Gaping Despair.



that gap must be quite huge. i mean she's into bbc

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 6, 2017)

Nothing can stuff that turkey no mo'


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

6* limit break would be Triple Backside Penetration


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2017)

I hear this is her aunt


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh my fuck, dude that's horrific.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2017)

what in the actual fuck


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2017)

and I just wanted to post that there was no 1080 ti announcement by Nvidia the greedy fucks and I come to find giant vagina sized urethra's


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

fuck i still can't get any instant 5* summons on Brave Exvius. i badly want Lightning or Dark Fina


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2017)

The World said:


> and I just wanted to post that there was no 1080 ti announcement by Nvidia the greedy fucks and I come to find giant vagina sized urethra's


because Vega is like still up to 5-6 months away lol, until its actually on the shelves

AMD is going all in on Zen and in the GPU segment they are a non-threat, hence no 1080Ti


Navi is going to be similarly a year late to compete with Volta


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2017)

yea i thought nvidia would stop being greedy fucks for once and care about their consumer base
guess not


dat quantum dot monitor 

dem gskill rgb ram

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 7, 2017)

Friendo got me FE: Awakening
Parents got me Pokemans
Past me got me 1/2 Genie Hero

I'm fuckin' set for a while until the next hot new thing comes out.


----------



## sworder (Jan 7, 2017)

4k hdr quantum dot wit 144hz when?

since that one is probs 60hz


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2017)

sworder said:


> 4k hdr quantum dot wit 144hz when?
> 
> since that one is probs 60hz


???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sworder (Jan 7, 2017)

my god 

MINE

i wonder how much it'll go for, guess i better start saving up now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Friendo got me FE: Awakening
> Parents got me Pokemans
> Past me got me 1/2 Genie Hero
> 
> I'm fuckin' set for a while until the next hot new thing comes out.



Play Pokemanz first.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2017)

sworder said:


> my god
> 
> MINE
> 
> i wonder how much it'll go for, guess i better start saving up now


yup but you will need something like GeForce Volta Titan or Volta X80Ti to realy run this baby at well over 60 @ 4K, those are in 2018

Titan XP only barely gets 4K@60 nowadays in demanding (current) games while costing $1200 .. and SLI is too unreliable with poor support these days


unless you only play Overwatch and not graphics-heavy games


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2017)

All nvidia cares about anymore are CARS and the Switch


----------



## sworder (Jan 7, 2017)

Weiss said:


> yup but you will need something like GeForce Volta Titan or Volta X80Ti to realy run this baby at well over 60 @ 4K, those are in 2018
> 
> Titan XP only barely gets 4K@60 nowadays in demanding (current) games while costing $1200 .. and SLI is too unreliable with poor support these days
> 
> ...


I plan to play online games at 1440p/144+fps since those I just run on low/medium settings

4K for single player ones where don't care that much about fps


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2017)

thats a plan


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2017)

sworder said:


> my god
> 
> MINE
> 
> i wonder how much it'll go for, guess i better start saving up now


probably like 3 thousand dollars kek


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Angry Joe forgot to add Last Guardian as one of the worst games last year


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2017)

Unsurprisingly, AGQD runners are shitheels.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Angry Joe forgot to add Last Guardian as one of the worst games last year


>watching angry joe unironically

kys

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 9, 2017)

The World said:


> >watching angry joe unironically
> 
> kys



Wow you were right Thors taste is shit.

Although that little skit where Joe beats up Spider man as Cobra Commander was pretty funny.

He's casual as fuck though. Wouldn't know a good game if it slapped him in the face with its sopping wet dick.


----------



## Marco (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 9, 2017)

I love that guys Boss Keys series.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2017)

In here for my daily fuck MS post


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

game preference is subjective

its not my fault if i dont find the Last Guardian impressive. they were developing that shit for 7 years and its still a broken mess

the main characters also are ugly af that's also the reason why i dont find it appealing

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Marco (Jan 10, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> game preference is subjective
> 
> *its not my fault if i dont find the Last Guardian impressive. *they were developing that shit for 7 years and its still a broken mess
> 
> the main characters also are ugly af that's also the reason why i dont find it appealing


That's what the video is about. Check out the video.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2017)

So I thought I was doing Rogue One a favor and watched it yesterday cause I had nothing better to do.

And it's the best Star Wars movie since the Empire Strikes Back? What? 

Why was I not informed? Those trailers looked fucking horrible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Lost half my squad in Awakening to the Mad King.
Legit lost my motivation to continue for a bit. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> So I thought I was doing Rogue One a favor and watched it yesterday cause I had nothing better to do.
> 
> And it's the best Star Wars movie since the Empire Strikes Back? What?
> 
> Why was I not informed? Those trailers looked fucking horrible.



I keep hearing this. Man, maybe I should check it out. Everything about it from its release window, to the trailers, to the news that Disney made them remake half the movie just screamed "filler flick". Shocking to hear all the positive reactions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Lost half my squad in Awakening to the Mad King.
> Legit lost my motivation to continue for a bit.



I told you to play Pokemanz.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I told you to play Pokemanz.



lol 

tbh, I'm playing them both at the same time. Sometimes it helps to cheer me up after I start getting salty from Awakening.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 10, 2017)

Glad other people liked Rogue One.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> lol
> 
> tbh, I'm playing them both at the same time. Sometimes it helps to cheer me up after I start getting salty from Awakening.



I'm telling you to play Sun/Moon cuz Stars for the Switch is pretty much confirmed. I don't want you to lag behind. 

I'm guessing Fire Emblem will get a new game.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

I wonder if Fire Memeblem is gonna hold fast to its current direction. This is the most popular the series has been... shit literally ever now that I look it up.

No skin off my nose, really, but long time fans are probably feeling a bit alienated at this point.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I keep hearing this. Man, maybe I should check it out. Everything about it from its release window, to the trailers, to the news that Disney made them remake half the movie just screamed "filler flick". Shocking to hear all the positive reactions.



It's a great action movie and a phenomenal Star wars movie. I'm gonna enter full ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mode and make a vidya comparison cause I clearly have nothing better to do on my impulse vacations. But Rogue One is the DMC3 of Star Wars. It's a movie that builds its premise from an old movie that had a real neat idea but which was a product of its time so it was really rough around the edges, but isn't afraid of telling its own story and doing it without being dragged by the setting it uses while building up on that setting at the same time.

At the same time, it feels like Obsidian made a Star Wars movie. It felt like official expanded universe stuff where moral relativity is brought to the surface full force and shows that both sides in the war were willing to do horrible shit to win while showing the power struggles within said sides which ended up working against them. It's fucking great world building that breaks away from Lucas' black and white shit.

Also, it really is a time capsule of the adventure movies of the 90s where the sense of urgency is constant, the emotional investment isn't forced and the odds are always against the protagonists, who are all little guys but manage to plow through the bullshit with resolve and motivation. It's absolutely my jam. I fucking love it. The amount of bullshit that Jyn had to go through just made Anakin look like an even bigger bitch than before.

And I was never that much of a Darth Vader fan but he stole the fucking movie. Holy shit. Earl James Jones is the coolest fat black guy in the world.

I have no idea who directed or wrote this movie but they should've picked him for Force Awakens instead of J.J Abrams and his flaccid penis.


This really encapsulates everything I hate about youtube gaymer culture. Douchebag attire, shameless plugin, entry level baby opinion about games everybody knows already without any insight whatsoever.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2017)

gaymer culture

heh


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

The World said:


> gaymer culture
> 
> heh


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I keep hearing this. Man, maybe I should check it out. Everything about it from its release window, to the trailers, to the news *that Disney made them remake half the movie* just screamed "filler flick". Shocking to hear all the positive reactions.



I'm baffled that people actually believe stupid shit like this.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2017)

Also

>People still think J.J. Abrams had anything to do with writing TFA besides saying "Hey, we need a female Jedi"


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Rey said:


> I'm baffled that people actually believe stupid shit like this.



I've heard stupider, honestly.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I've heard stupider, honestly.



Nothing is stupider than reshooting half a movie (or saying it, or believing it). The sheer cost of it would make it completely unreasonable. That's some Devin Faraci-level rumor stupidity.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

I guess, Kro.

Ignoring that, it's great to hear that Rogue is so good. I've sorta been spoiled on certain aspects of it though, so I'm probably gonna cop it once the DVD comes out instead of going to theatres. Also amazing to hear that JAmes came back. I felt like they were gonna keep actual Vader appearances to a bare minimum. I don't know why, since it's not like James is dead or anything, but all the same it's great that my thoughts on that were wrong.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2017)

Vader's appearance was rather minimal, tbf. There was one very brief scene, but then the climax which was probably one of the best moments in Star Wars history. Primarily antag was mediocre but pretty much everyone else was good and entertaining sans Jyn, but not to the point of taking away from the movie. But Cassian probably would've made a better lead.

Also, one character gets particularly fucked. 

Main thing that sucks is...


*Spoiler*: _MAJOR spoiler_ 



There's no real future for them. Yes, Rey is a Mary Sue and Finn was comic relief to many but they still have two more movies, and other mediums, to grow in... but yeah... no one in Rogue One is going to be coming back. And aside from maybe Chirrut and Baze I don't think pre-Rogue One stories for any of them would be quite as interesting as what made characters like Cassian, K-2SO, and Bodhi great was the main story of Rogue One which prompted a change in all of them. Even Jyn, in that regard. Sure we could have stories before Rogue One of the shady adventures of Cassian and K-2 but I'm not sure Cassian as that charisma to carry like that - like, say, Han Solo early stories. I guess maybe the chemistry between Cassian and K-2 could be expanded on but eh... I don't know.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2017)

Berseria demo out on PC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2017)

I completely forgot about Berseria.
Will check the demo out this weekend.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 11, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Berseria demo out on PC



Yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo @~@


----------



## Yak (Jan 11, 2017)

Started playing DA: Inquisition again to prepare myself for the upcoming Mass Effect experience (for better or for worse). Playing a dwarf warrior this time around, sword and shield.

Whom should I romance?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 11, 2017)

Handsome Yak said:


> Whom should I romance?



Everyone. Be omnisexual.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2017)

Heh, I just spoke about the TF2 comic the other day and how Valve doesn't give a shit anymore but lo and behold, the 6th chapter is out and it's absolutely fucking fantastic.



Anyone who loves the personality of the game and who saw all the Meet the... and the short movie is shooting himself in the foot by not reading this. It's written by the Portal 2 guy and it shows. This shit is fucking funny

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2017)

Handsome Yak said:


> Started playing DA: Inquisition again to prepare myself for the upcoming Mass Effect experience (for better or for worse). Playing a dwarf warrior this time around, sword and shield.
> 
> Whom should I romance?



The only one worth while.

Blackwall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 11, 2017)

Finally finally finally finished Ace Attorney Investigations. The finale was long as hell and very exhausting. But I'm glad there was  lot of Franziska and Kay is adorable. 

I can finally start the 3DS games.


----------



## rozzalina (Jan 11, 2017)

not posted in this thread before but been on this site for way too long and looking for those nostalgia feels™ so hi

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yak (Jan 12, 2017)

Rey said:


> The only one worth while.
> 
> Blackwall.



While that's completely true - I did that on my last game. So, whom except for Blackwall?


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2017)

Handsome Yak said:


> While that's completely true - I did that on my last game. So, whom except for Blackwall?



Josephine.


----------



## Yak (Jan 12, 2017)

Rey said:


> Josephine.



Alright, gonna hit on her.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2017)

top games of 2017 that doesn't make sense:

RE7
Mario Odyssey switch
Sonic Mania


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 17, 2017)

*
*We've completely fucked the series that defined us so I guess we're not touching that shit any time soon*
*
Nice going, Team Ninja.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2017)

tfw Randy Pitchford has to use a porn sub-reddit to draw attention to his game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 17, 2017)

That's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2017)

This poor man....


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2017)

Shirker said:


> This poor man....



>Poor man

This is a joke post, right?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2017)

Rey said:


> >Poor man
> 
> This is a joke post, right?



....

No, Kro. No it is not. I was 100% sincere. 

fucking....


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2017)

Shirker said:


> ....
> 
> No, Kro. No it is not. I was 100% sincere.
> 
> fucking....



Y'never know. There _are_ people that sympathize with him.

And there are some pretty stupid fucking people here - like people that still think RE7 is cool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2017)

or people who use overbotch characters in their set

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2017)

The World said:


> or people who use overbotch characters in their set



Or people with scrollboxes in their sigs.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 18, 2017)

To be fair, that's a measure imposed on us by the dictators of Nart forums.

No one's fault that can't handle a massive, girthy sig or two.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> To be fair, that's a measure imposed on us by the dictators of Nart forums.
> 
> No one's fault that can't handle a massive, girthy sig or two.



Sure, sure... blame someone else.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 18, 2017)

People’s Daily

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2017)

Bullshots are bullshit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2017)

So the Half-Life/Portal movies are still in the works, Gabe has an inferiority complex about Half Life 1 cause he was heavility involved in it (Seriously?), he considers Portal 2 to be their best game, Left 4 Dead is still up for grabs, they're still making single players games with some of them being VR, they're planning something substantial for TF2 (I'll believe it when I see it), Source 2 is now their primary engine, you don't mention the number 3 to Gabe but he also joked away the leaks that the game isn't being developed anymore.

Guess some of those generic answers are somewhat vaguely positive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2017)

People’s Daily

If you like souls games and Metroidvanias 

@Naruto @Deathbringerpt @Patchouli @Dr. Boobskov Pornvorkian 

Not sure who else to tag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2017)

^

Indresding.

I love Yakuza 0's review so far, even if they're generally pretty good.

**Yakuza 0 is a fun game but the combat is not really up to standard to MODERN gaming, mnhye. Also sexism.**

I've yet to see anyone change styles mid-combo or dodge much. Everyone does full 4 hit square combo, nobody uses triangle finisher and then wonder why their combos get cut off when they constantly mindlessly spam square.

Not that this is new but I hate the video game reviewing industry. Top notch combat in an action adventure game and these idiots actually say that Batman or Assassin's Creed is better.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 20, 2017)

kurisu said:


> People’s Daily
> 
> If you like souls games and Metroidvanias
> 
> ...



Looks dope!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2017)

It begins.

They better announce that Bloodlines spiritual sequel made by Obsidian.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2017)

Although it would be awesome, shit better not hamper the Call of Cthulhu game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2017)

where's Cyberpunk 2099?


----------



## Yak (Jan 21, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> where's Cyberpunk 2099?



Coming to stores 2099 


I am actually more worried if one of the niche games I am monitoring over steam is coming anytime soon this year or next. I'm starting to worry it's never going to be released: 
Soundtrack, gameplay, graphic style all look interesting enough but it's a 1-man project so it's probably going to take forever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2017)

Handsome Yak said:


> Coming to stores 2099
> 
> 
> I am actually more worried if one of the niche games I am monitoring over steam is coming anytime soon this year or next. I'm starting to worry it's never going to be released:
> Soundtrack, gameplay, graphic style all look interesting enough but it's a 1-man project so it's probably going to take forever.



Dis some Metroid horseshit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Seriously, fuck Nintendo and Konami -_-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2017)

kek.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2017)

*Sony sponsors bootcamp for girls who want to work in gaming*
*U.K.-based project part of effort to diversify developers*



> Sony has announced plans to sponsor a "bootcamp" for girls who want to work in video games and technology.





> The six-week session is being held in Liverpool for local girls ages 11-to-14. It's being organized by Liverpool Girl Geeks, which says it's attracted large numbers of applications for its various courses and programs. This year, it hopes to support 400 girls, according to a report in .
> 
> 
> "There is a gender imbalance within our technology sector," said Sony's Michelle Tilley. "We need to take action now to ensure a more balanced and inclusive industry for the future. The games industry is an amazing place to work so we should actively encourage young women to join it by inspiring, championing and empowering them to achieve their dreams."



**


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2017)

Fire Emblem Fates is the fucking TITS! Just started playing it and the setup is extremely interesting. I'm at the branching point early on where you choose a path and I'm genuinely torn 

I suppose I'll take the obvious route first and see where it takes me 

Playing the undubbed, fansubbed version. I heard the western release was crap so I skipped it altogether.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Fire Emblem Fates is the fucking TITS!



That's the point.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2017)

kurisu said:


> That's the point.



I wasn't talking about Camilla

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

Prey coming in May, for those interested. A new trailer also dropped.


Still looks like Dead Space with Dishonored super powers.  But hey... can't be any worse than RE7.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Fire Emblem Fates is the fucking TITS! Just started playing it and the setup is extremely interesting. I'm at the branching point early on where you choose a path and I'm genuinely torn
> 
> I suppose I'll take the obvious route first and see where it takes me
> 
> Playing the undubbed, fansubbed version. I heard the western release was crap so I skipped it altogether.



How'd you acquire it if I may ask? I'm playing Awakening right now and am pretty fucking addicted (Like, Rune Factory 4 addicted). After I'm done with a couple runs, I was gonna pick up both Fates's immediately.

Don't care about the localization all that much, but I heard they _did_ take out entire arcs due to bullshit, so if I'm gonna play it I might as well get the optimal version.



kurisu said:


> That's the point.



Ayyyy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2017)

Since we're thirsting, I imagine "Fucking TITS" is honestly the only way to refer to Camilla's assets. Bah gawd.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2017)

Rey said:


> Prey coming in May, for those interested. A new trailer also dropped.
> 
> 
> Still looks like Dead Space with Dishonored super powers.  But hey... can't be any worse than RE7.


how are you this salty over a game that's actually good?

FOH


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2017)

I was talking about RE7 

but good job trying to ignore the obvious


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

The World said:


> I was talking about RE7
> 
> but good job trying to ignore the obvious



Oh, forgot I mentioned RE7.

That'd be because it's not actually good. But hey, if you want to just believe everything Deathbringer and IGN tells you...  Then it is "THE ONLY TRUE RESIDENT EVIL TO EVER EXIST!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2017)

Leave Dreamcast alone


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2017)

Rey said:


> Oh, forgot I mentioned RE7.
> 
> That'd be because it's not actually good. But hey, if you want to just believe everything Deathbringer and IGN tells you...  Then it is "THE ONLY TRUE RESIDENT EVIL TO EVER EXIST!"


>being this hyperbolic to prove a point

I don't think that at all. I just want it to be at least an ever so slightly but scary and fun ride of a game. If it achieves that then I'm sold


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

The World said:


> >being this hyperbolic to prove a point
> 
> I don't think that at all. I just want it to be at least an ever so slightly but scary and fun ride of a game. If it achieves that then I'm sold



or you could just play Outlast or Alien: Isolation and get a better story with the same outcome.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Leave Dreamcast alone


I think the artist just wanted to toss Sega a bone, and then trip them with it 

PS4 should have 60fps( )

and Massa race PC should have 144-165fps tbf


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

tfw literally the first RE without anything even remotely zombie like is the "most Resident Evil."


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2017)

Rey said:


> or you could just play Outlast or Alien: Isolation and get a better story with the same outcome.


I've heard with outlast you can't even fight back

In the RE demo alone I got a handgun and axe to chop enemies with

Haven't played enough of AI cause i pussied out playing the ripley DLC but I'll get back to it eventually


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

The World said:


> I've heard with outlast you can't even fight back
> 
> In the RE demo alone I got a handgun and axe to chop enemies with
> 
> Haven't played enough of AI cause i pussied out playing the ripley DLC but I'll get back to it eventually



Yes, and in the first four hours of RE7 you can't fight back against two of the enemies you comes across (have to run and hide or she insta-kills you - if she even spots you from down a corridor, it's too late) and the first boss can't be killed (although you can feel free to attack him, it just does nothing), you just have to avoid him to pick up a key object and let him kill himself, essentially, after he gets into a car and keeps driving into walls. Thankfully, though, his AI is literally retarded so he's easy to avoid.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2017)

maybe the DLC will fix that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2017)

Rey said:


> Oh, forgot I mentioned RE7.
> 
> That'd be because it's not actually good. But hey, if you want to just believe everything Deathbringer and IGN tells you...  Then it is "THE ONLY TRUE RESIDENT EVIL TO EVER EXIST!"



Yes. Clearly we should follow the opinion of the enlightened poster who's in a position to know  the pros and cons of a game by not playing it. But hey, he saw some videos.

People should look for him as a reference of TLG's quality because he knows his shit, he read a witty article about the framerate or something.

Maybe you should stick with what you're good at, like Pharah fanart.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Leave Dreamcast alone



The exact thoughts that went through my head. 

...


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

The World said:


> maybe the DLC will fix that



Khris told me it's a common complaint that there's no "enemy variety," and the only "static" enemy (ie equivalent to zombies) are even a spoiler. 

But yeah, first DLC comes out on the 31st and second on Feb 14th for PS4. Feb 21nd they both come out for PC and XBox. Which also means they already had both DLCs ready when the game come out.  Since they have to pass Sony's tests - they can't even have a release date unless they pass, and they wouldn't be passed unless they were finished. But I guess it's okay when a game you like does it to some people.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2017)

Shirker said:


> How'd you acquire it if I may ask?



I'll pm ya.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2017)

Rey said:


> Khris told me it's a common complaint that there's no "enemy variety," and the only "static" enemy (ie equivalent to zombies) are even a spoiler.
> 
> But yeah, first DLC comes out on the 31st and second on Feb 14th for PS4. Feb 21nd they both come out for PC and XBox. Which also means they already had both DLCs ready when the game come out.  Since they have to pass Sony's tests - they can't even have a release date unless they pass, and they wouldn't be passed unless they were finished. But I guess it's okay when a game you like does it to some people.


a raid mode would have been nice


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

The World said:


> a raid mode would have been nice



There is one coming of sorts. A Survival mode more like.

First DLC contains:

Bedroom  - You have to escape from a locked bedroom without alerting [enemy name] (not sure if it's a spoiler) to you being out of bed.

Nightmare - Fend off waves of enemies until morning, craft items and traps to survive.

Extra Mode: Ethan Must Die - Super hard mode, basically, sounds like.


Second DLC contains:

21 - A "deadly" game of blackjack with one of the Bakers

Daughters - About the Baker family before events of RE7

Extra Mode: Jack's 55th Birthday - A "comical" mode where you have to "race against the clock" and feed Jack as much food as possible

Ironically the one with better stuff (first) is only $9.99 whereas the one with Glorified Water Mode and Blackjack is $14.99.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2017)

Naruto said:


> I'll pm ya.



Dat hookup.
I'd give you rep, but apparently I don't spread enough, so take this "useful" instead.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2017)

RE7 is ok

not a masterpiece tho

looking forward to Prey



I would also sell my firstborn for a quality well crafted Dead Space 4 (no co-op) with uber graphics (>= than BF1 or RotR) to show all the horror in gloriously crisp 4K .. holy shit just the thought makes me moist

I would buy a 4K monitor and Titan GeForce for that game


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2017)

After Dead Space 3 I honestly don't know why anyone would want more.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2017)

because they want a 4 that would be much better than 3 .. ? and closer to 1 & 2

given that 1 & 2 were great but you can only play them so much


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

Weiss said:


> RE7 is ok
> 
> not a masterpiece tho
> 
> ...



The co-op did offer some interesting opportunities in DS3, that like 90% of people missed out on because they didn't play co-op. They just rarely, rarely utilized the individual hallucinations and such. Had a lot of potential.

And the overall story was garbage. Though at least you could still dismember fully human enemies!

But I'd like if they could "revive" the series in some way, do something great... but I don't trust anyone at EA to revive anything effectively after what they've shown of ME: Andromeda thus far.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2017)

I dont like co-op because I dislike working with other human beings 




Rey said:


> But I'd like if they could "revive" the series in some way, do something great


yeah

I think they will get to eventually, but no guarantee that the result will be even decent ..


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I dont like co-op because I dislike working with other human beings



Same, typically, but I can usually play with my brother so it was nice. It was funny when my brother would be getting attacked by Necromorphs but on my screen I just see some creepy little toy soldier walking towards me and it's just like "Uhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...."





> yeah
> 
> I think they will get to eventually, but no guarantee that the result will be even decent ..



Yeah, don't hold your breath. Lord knows I'm not.  Maybe I'll be proven wrong and ME;A will be okay though...


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2017)

Weiss said:


> because they want a 4 that would be much better than 3 .. ? and closer to 1 & 2
> 
> given that 1 & 2 were great but you can only play them so much



Tru.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2017)

I liked DS so much I even watched the animated movie shit and played the on-rails DS shooter on the Wii


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I liked DS so much I even watched the animated movie shit and played the on-rails DS shooter on the Wii



I did kind of want to play the on-rails game because of, uhh.. what was it, like a DLC for DS2 or something? So much potential for that world... just wasted.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

Just tried the demo for Tales of Berseria. Seems very cool. Might have to add it to my list.  Dat Velvet. Maybe for my birthday, don't have the money anymore due to home things.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2017)

Naruto said:


> I'll pm ya.



lewd


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I liked DS so much I even watched the animated movie shit and played the on-rails DS shooter on the Wii


Extraction was a sleeper hit 

I was expecting it to be dogshit but it was actually as good as the first 2 main titles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yak (Jan 26, 2017)

Banner Saga 3 is currently on kickstarter <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2017)

kurisu said:


> lewd



Silence, Khris! This is how rumors get started!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/38737220/hideo-kojima-says-games-and-films-will-merge-together

No, they won't.

Get your shit together, Kojima.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2017)

but he already did that with MGS4


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2017)

The World said:


> but he already did that with MGS4



Revolver Ocelot (Revolver Ocelot).


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2017)

Dorito Pope is such a bitch, I sweat to God.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dorito Pope is such a bitch, I sweat to God.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/38737220/hideo-kojima-says-games-and-films-will-merge-together
> 
> No, they won't.
> 
> Get your shit together, Kojima.



They might dip into each other, but keknope.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 26, 2017)

ni no kuni 2 and new ace combat on PC, feels gud mengs. Only Atlus is left now.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> ni no kuni 2 and new ace combat on PC, feels gud mengs. Only Atlus is left now.



Tales of Berseria looks p good.

And why did it take Steam until like two days before it comes out to get a price on Disgaea 2?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 26, 2017)

Rey said:


> Tales of Berseria looks p good.
> 
> And why did it take Steam until like two days before it comes out to get a price on Disgaea 2?


Apparently all the people who I know that imported the jap copy actually say it's the best one in a long long time so yeah you're right.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> Apparently all the people who I know that imported the jap copy actually say it's the best one in a long long time so yeah you're right.



I played the demo last night, was very awesome. If I get a game for my birthday, it'll likely be that unless by some kind of huge fucking miracle Andromeda turns out to be not garbage. Which is obscenely unlikely.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 26, 2017)

Rey said:


> I played the demo last night, was very awesome. If I get a game for my birthday, it'll likely be that unless by some kind of huge fucking miracle Andromeda turns out to be not garbage. Which is obscenely unlikely.


I got Andromeda gifted rofl, Prey too, but Prey looks awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2017)

Yeah, Prey will undoubtedly actually be good.

Andromeda though... 

lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2017)

I want to hate Prey because it's literally System Shock by any other name when we could have had Prey 2. But the thing is that Arkane was just doing its thing when Bethesda, fresh from ass raping Human Head, forced the brand on the game.

And the guys of Arkane have always been pretty salty over EA cancelling System Shock 3 back in the day so I can't really blame them, they saw an angle to have their spiritual successor and took it.

Bethesda, though?

Bethesda is one of the most piece of shit publishers out there and it's only exacerbated by the quality developers it works with.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 26, 2017)

I heard something about Windows 10 having a game only mode.


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2017)

all of my keks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2017)

The World said:


> all of my keks



JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2017)

Link removed

After replaying Ninja Gaiden when the Mini-NES came out, this game is tickling my balls. Have that 2D action game craving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2017)

wew wow


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2017)

Yooka-Laylee,Sonic Mania, Specter of Torment for Shovel Knight and King Knight's campaign later in the year, Freedom Planet 2, Monster Boy and the Cursed Kingdom, A Hat in Time, Rainworld, Super Mario Odyssey, Spark the Electric Jester and the Crash Bandicoot Remakes.

Ubisoft was taking advantage of the lack of platformers with Rayman but 2017 is like a bizarro game year where colorful mascot platfomers are EVERYWHERE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2017)

EA is saying Battlefront 2 will let players play with more heroes and chaacters over larger timelines, and have more locations. And it will supposedly contain an actual/legitimate single player campaign.

In other news, BioWare (the remains of the original ME team, besides the couple that agreed to work on Andromeda and teach the new people using its development as a practice run) will have their new IP out in March 2018, so we can expect it to appear at E3. They say it'll have a similar narrative system and character customization as their games but is not an RPG - it is action-adventure with multi-player. Then there's some spiel about changing the way people view and play action games or some BS.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2017)

Correction. BioWares game will release BY March 2018. So it could release before.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2017)

**Bioware*

*Being good at action games*
*
Edge of my fucking seat here.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Bioware*
> 
> *Being good at action games*
> *
> Edge of my fucking seat here.



There's a first time for everything.

Lord knows they can't handle RPGs anymore...


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 2, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> I heard something about Windows 10 having a game only mode.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 2, 2017)

I wish someone would repeatedly bash everyone who created Windows 10 and its features in the nuts/tits with a rusted, spiked bat.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2017)

Jesus. 

Although I'd be lying if I said the thing wasn't obnoxiously bloated. Trying to work my way through my sister and mother's laptops is like navigating a labyrinth. Only slower.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2017)

The Last Guardian just had a price cut on Playstation Store from $60 to $40. No news on if it's permanent or some kind of temporary sale.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2017)

I read on Escapist that it's permanent.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2017)

The Last Guardian was worth the $100 I spent on the collector's edition and then some. $40 is a steal for a once in a generation masterpiece.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2017)

I feel like people with cats/dogs are much more likely to love TLG


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I feel like people with cats/dogs are much more likely to love TLG



Why have a shitty fake pet that tries to murder you when you already have a cool real one who (hopefully) doesn't?


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2017)

you're looking too far into this

krory is just a dick just cuz


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2017)

NMS looked like trash to me from the start

I knew it would flop 


also the colors on the planet surfaces in that game are acidic and atrocious, actually hurt my eyes


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2017)

Sure you did, hombre.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2017)

Rey said:


> Why have a shitty fake pet that tries to murder you when you already have a cool real one who (hopefully) doesn't?



Never owned a large dog, I presume?


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Never owned a large dog, I presume?



Depends on what they classify as large these days. Used to have a Belgian shepherd, capped around 40 pounds but lost a lot of weight toward the end - died at 15 years old or so last year. We currently have a 45 pound pitbull (he's shorter than the shepherd was, just denser), about three years old.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2017)

Then you should know that the line that differentiates le excitable big doggo and a serial assualter is quadrupedal movement.

TGS is basically the most accurate pet owner sim in that regard!


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm not sure any regular in this section thought NMS was a good buy


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Then you should know that the line that differentiates le excitable big doggo and a serial assualter is quadrupedal movement.
> 
> TGS is basically the most accurate pet owner sim in that regard!



I'm pretty sure my dogs never tried to throw or knock me into a chasm.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2017)

The World said:


> I'm not sure any regular in this section thought NMS was a good buy



The NMS thread begs to differ.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2017)

I was admittedly pretty excited about NMS. Then just sorta forgot about it, cuz of reasons. Then heard it got released out of the blue and it apparently squandered its potential harder than Spore. lol.



Rey said:


> I'm pretty sure my dogs never tried to throw or knock me into a chasm.



Your dogs sound lazy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2017)

So Polygon is tensing like a virgin schoolgirl and isn't reviewing Nioh because it's too long and hard, which is really the most promising thing they could have said about the quality of the game.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Polygon is tensing like a virgin schoolgirl and isn't reviewing Nioh because it's too long and hard, which is really the most promising thing they could have said about the quality of the game.



Just saw it. It's fucking hilarious.

Especially considering these guys couldn't even get past the intro in that Star Fox game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

we can all agree that NMS and TLG are both piece of shit games


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2017)

from the streams NiOh looks a bit easier than souls


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

i guess you haven't played the demo??

most of the bosses in the demo are hard as fuck and i believe you can't outright solo them. you need to invite someone to help you out, always. but i believe its because of the limited stages and you can't grind for more exp and weapons.. but the bosses does really hit hard.

i've beaten every boss in all soulsborne games without relying on summons.


----------



## The World (Feb 4, 2017)

and how many times did you die?

I rest my case


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2017)

I dont even own a PS4 (yet, I will be buying Pro later this year, probably closer to Christmas/Black Friday to mass buy all the new/old discounted games for cheap)

but from watching Cohhs stream - he one-shotted ot two-shotted some of the bosses in his NiOh playthough .. granted, using hp pots too


idk, in Souls on some bosses its extremely dangerous even being near the boss - he/she can randomly spam swings at u and then you better start praying that you dodged/evaded/rolled away perfectly, because its so easy to still get clipped and then die in 2 seconds .. thats what facilitates most of the hours long wipes

didnt really get that feeling in NiOh, but ofc I wont know until I play it myself

NiOh also has fairly strong bows that you can use at any time ? 


arent there also difficulty levels in NiOh from the start ? aka easy/normal when you start campaign  .. or not ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2017)

but NiOhs faster NG-esque gameplay and Diablo-esque loot definitely looks like its more up my alley than Souls

it might actually be the perfect blend of marrying Soulsborne with faster more actiony slashery gameplay 


when I buy PS4 I will check out NiOh before Bloodborne


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 4, 2017)

Sounds like DMC.


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2017)

^

Fucking funny shit.

What's not so funny is that I just found out that Federation Force was shown at an event prior to its reveal and it was just a shitty party game called Blast Ball that no one was interested in, so they slapped "Metroid Prime" on it. 


I mean, I know that Nintendo wants to force multiplayer on everything these days but having it spelled out for you makes it even more infuriating. This is the sole reason why Federation Force has that shit fucking artstyle, cause they couldn't be assed to fucking adapt this shitty party game to Metroid's aesthetics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit.



Wut is dis? 

I see swords, blood, 2D, and raves.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2017)

uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2017)

What is this expression trying to convey?


----------



## The World (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2017)

Shirker said:


> What is this expression trying to convey?



I'm pretty sure Randy Pitchford's only expression is desperation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

We have an art and gifs thread in the OL, what do you guys say about making one here as well? 

@Rey @Naruto @Shirker @Weiss @Deathbringerpt @RemChu @The World


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Rey said:


> uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............



I can't get over on how vile that bathroom looks. Fucking nightmare.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2017)

I have a bunch of pixel art gif stuff. Why not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> We have an art and gifs thread in the OL, what do you guys say about making one here as well?
> 
> @Rey @Naruto @Shirker @Weiss @Deathbringerpt @RemChu @The World



Go for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Done


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Art style looks interesting. I'll try it if there's a BETA, but it'll be limited due to its MP-only nature. Is there splitscreen at least?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2017)

*
*Game not included**

I want EA and Bioware out of my hobby.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *
> *Game not included**
> 
> I want EA and Bioware out of my hobby.



kek.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Art style looks interesting. I'll try it if there's a BETA, but it'll be limited due to its MP-only nature. Is there splitscreen at least?



Okay, so this _does_ exist.
I remember when it was revealed at... I think the E3 from 2 years ago? And it's been so long since I'd heard anything about it that I could've sworn it was a weird dream I had.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *
> *Game not included**
> 
> I want EA and Bioware out of my hobby.



That can't be right. A collector's edition with no game?


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks like the RC toy alone costs 200 and the game an extra 60 bucks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't make an effort to look for shit. I accidentally stepped on it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 8, 2017)

Dude, what? where did this came from?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2017)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Dude, what? where did this came from?



Yeah heard of this a while back. I mean, I'm into the lore but it's not Vania's strongest feature. Guess Konami is willing to cash on everything except the damn games themselves. And I dunno who those guys are and what they did. Couldn't they have hired Madhouse or Gonzo for this shit? Their adaptations are usually solid.

EDIT: Studio's wiki


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2017)

Well, Netflix backing it might be a good sign, although the IZ JUST LIEK GAEM OF THRONES bit was fucking retarded. 

Humble Bundle just became a publisher, by the way. Guess they needed to do something with all those millions of dollars.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2017)

Link removed

Legit?


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2017)

Holy shit, reading about the new info on the Call of Cthulhu game instills me with hope. Sounds so awesome.

Investigation and full RPG-like narrative (you have to search and investigate to unlock more quest objectives and dialogue options that'll help reveal more information and make you more powerful)... but the more you learn, the lower your sanity meter (yes, a sanity meter, wooo!) goes down.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2017)

Read this fucking shit, man. And these are the guys doing the Werewolf game. If they pull this off, that's going to be amazing.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2017)

so amnesia with rpg elements and you can fight back?


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2017)

The World said:


> so amnesia with rpg elements and you can fight back?



I'll do a quick TL;DR highlight...

>You get weapons but they'll only slow enemies down

>Your main thing is knowledge - you can use knowledge to stop enemies completely (example - in the demo a green creature came out of a painting but using the knowledge the player found before hand, he discovered stabbing a painting with a certain dagger will make the creature unsummon... only thing was finding out which dagger, but he might've known specifically if he researched his info more).

>Searching and investigating will unlock more conversation options, more quest options, more quests, new clues. This will also lower your sanity.

>Sanity meter goes down the more you learn the truth about Darkwater and the cult and what's going on. The lower your sanity meter goes, the more you can see the "real" world, see beyond the veil. Some things can only be accessed with lower sanity - maybe you see the truth about a certain character or can use something you see to your advantage in conversation. But lower sanity also makes you weaker.

>Ultimately, you are rewarded for being thorough still.

>Three skill trees - Social, Knowledge, and Profession.

>Social involves talking to people. They have typical Persuasion and Intimidate abilities. Then there's Psychology, which is used to decipher things you see - for example in the demo used to interpret the meaning of a painting and deduce about the artist. Small Talk is uncertain.

>Knowledge is mostly a mystery but Occultism is one. Knowledge of dark magic and alternate dimensions, etc. There will be knoweldge of Folklore.

>Profession. Skills like Forensic to spot and search for clues, Investigation to make deductions based on clues.

>You will have followers. You can help people (they do, unfortunately, cite Mass effect and Dragon Age as examples). You speak to them, they can give you missions based on their past. You'll bond and they can help you with future missions based on your relationship. You can send them to certain places and they can investigate and gather clues for you. Each Follower is unique and has their own skills and professions so you have to pay attention to who you send where.

>You have phobias. Hiding in a cupboard might trigger claustrophobia which causes yours anity to go down.

>Stealth is very rare and enemies almost non-existent. The primary focus of the game is investigation and searching.

>There are four endings.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2017)

(Made a little mistake about the Followers tidbit - fixed it)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Link removed
> 
> Legit?



3 Triple A action games with open world elements? I mean... Capcom's last two games were a botched launch bare-bones Street Fighter and a budget Resident Evil. I am not saying this aint true but it seems ambitious on paper.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Humble Bundle just became a publisher, by the way. *Guess they needed to do something with all those millions of dollars.*



You mean like donating to charities, which is what they were supposed to be doing in the first place?

I noted several times over the years how humble bundle wasn't so humble anymore, but this is a real eye opener.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2017)

that's a shaymalalalalan twist for you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2017)

ecchi pachinko fecal matter

and no suikoden in sight 

gg konami


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> 3 Triple A action games with open world elements? I mean... Capcom's last two games were a botched launch bare-bones Street Fighter and a budget Resident Evil. I am not saying this aint true but it seems ambitious on paper.



The TPS with magic/gun playing seems right up its alley and the second game seems like a repurposed Lost Planet with that sweet mecha gameplay. Not particularly expensive games.

The other one kinda sounds like Mass Effect and the only thing that seems too ambitious. And considering Mass Effect has been shit since the second game, I'd be at least curious about it.

And RE7 isn't budget, dude. Especially when you add VR into the mix. Revelations were budget games. In 7, the safe rooms are so comfy, you wanna try that fucking bed.



kurisu said:


>



There's someone at Konami who's just loving the fact that the meeting rooms in the gaming division are now empty. He's just drawing porn and plasters them on random stuff.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 10, 2017)

Tryna be Konamis Senran Kagura eh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The TPS with magic/gun playing seems right up its alley and the second game seems like a repurposed Lost Planet with that sweet mecha gameplay. Not particularly expensive games.
> 
> The other one kinda sounds like Mass Effect and the only thing that seems too ambitious. And considering Mass Effect has been shit since the second game, I'd be at least curious about it.
> 
> And RE7 isn't budget, dude. Especially when you add VR into the mix. Revelations were budget games. In 7, the safe rooms are so comfy, you wanna try that fucking bed.



RE7 was at least cheaper than RE6, shorter with less enemy variety. I think lowering their sales expectations is also evident of that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> RE7 was at least cheaper than RE6, shorter with less enemy variety. I think lowering their sales expectations is also evident of that.



Don't underestimate Capcom when it comes to spending money frivolously on something. Their initial sales expectations were probably so high because of it to begin with - it seems typical of Capcom to overshoot anymore.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2017)

Also fuck all you other ^ (use bro) that aren't interested in CoC.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2017)

Rey said:


>



>cover my eyes because maybe porn


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2017)

Rey said:


>


Has gaming made us more autistic?


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> >cover my eyes because maybe porn



Leave it to Patrick fucking Klepek, the guy that actually quit a job to go work at Kotaku.  And only quit Kotaku because they were closing down.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> RE7 was at least cheaper than RE6, shorter with less enemy variety. I think lowering their sales expectations is also evident of that.



Well, course it is. RE6 was Capcom's biggest project in the company's history, for better or worse. RE 5 which is a more "grounded" game still holds top dog position. Of course it would, since it's my favorite action RE.  I 've actually just beaten it. I'm replaying all the action game of the series. 7 gave me a nasty RE hitch after beating it twice.

Speaking of which, with all them companies releasing their Financial Results and performances, Capcom said that their re-releases of 4,5 and 6 this generation banked them 2 millions copies, shitting on the idea that people only bought 5 and 6 for hype alone. And the REmake remaster alone did almost as good with 1.8 million. It fucking outsold the original REmake which just warms the cockles of my heart and gives me some hope they'll pull REmake 2 all good and proper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2017)

I went back and beat every ending of Remake HD and RE0 after playing only 2 hours of RE7

now im waiting for my 144hz QHD monitor to finish the rest


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


>





Nep Nep said:


> Tryna be Konamis Senran Kagura eh?



Ayyy



kurisu said:


> >cover my eyes because maybe porn



He's tryn'a keep himself pure, don't h8 m8.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, course it is. RE6 was Capcom's biggest project in the company's history, for better or worse. RE 5 which is a more "grounded" game still holds top dog position. Of course it would, since it's my favorite action RE.  I 've actually just beaten it. I'm replaying all the action game of the series. 7 gave me a nasty RE hitch after beating it twice.
> 
> Speaking of which, with all them companies releasing their Financial Results and performances, Capcom said that their re-releases of 4,5 and 6 this generation banked them 2 millions copies, shitting on the idea that people only bought 5 and 6 for hype alone. *And the REmake remaster alone did almost as good with 1.8 million. It fucking outsold the original REmake which just warms the cockles of my heart and gives me some hope they'll pull REmake 2 all good and proper.*



Well yes, it would be very very bad if it didn't sell more - the original REmake was only sold one one console. The Remaster was sold on _five_ outlets (360, One, PS3, PS4, and PC) and was significantly cheaper than the original. If they couldn't sell more like that they should just close their doors.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2017)

I SHED THE BLOOD OF THE SAXON MEN


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2017)

a polygon article

i should have known


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2017)

It's Pepe the Frog all over again.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2017)

Poor Pepe. He didn't deserve what he got.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Poor Pepe. He didn't deserve what he got.



Even the original artist of the character was like "what the fuck is even going on?"


----------



## Yak (Feb 10, 2017)

Right wing extremists. Fuck them. First they ruin the Swastika, then everything else.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 10, 2017)

So how long 'till Polygon drops this front and starts trying and failing at being some sort of political journalist thing rather than a video game one?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2017)

WHAT? FUCK!

Are neo nazi pieces of shit seriously adopting "deus vult"? Please tell me that shit ain't true. God fucking damn it that meme was fresh as fuck.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2017)

Next these over-sensitive SJWs will be like, "WHAT?! NEO-NAZIS LIKE NACHOS TOO? FUCK, I CAN NEVER HAVE NACHOS EVER AGAIN."

They should just kill themselves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2017)

Who even cares about Polygon/Kotaku anymore? After that masterful display of vidya gaming I tend to toss all their opinions in the garbage. Gotta respek that hustle tho. I only commented on that "maybe porn" post because I dunno who the fuck that guy was/is. 

I can get my politics elsewhere, I play vidya to escape said politics thank you.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 10, 2017)

Politics are the bane of society.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Who even cares about Polygon/Kotaku anymore? After that masterful display of vidya gaming I tend to toss all their opinions in the garbage. Gotta respek that hustle tho. I only commented on that "maybe porn" post because I dunno who the fuck that guy was/is.
> 
> I can get my politics elsewhere, I play vidya to escape said politics thank you.



But Milo Yiannopolous played Donkey Kong! DONKEY KONG IS RUINED FOREVER!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2017)

Naruto said:


> WHAT? FUCK!
> 
> Are neo nazi pieces of shit seriously adopting "deus vult"? Please tell me that shit ain't true. God fucking damn it that meme was fresh as fuck.



Not that surprising. Peeps get their news and constructive opinions from memes nowadays.  



Rey said:


> But Milo Yiannopolous played Donkey Kong! DONKEY KONG IS RUINED FOREVER!



Who? Nope. Don't care.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2017)

Also, it just goes to show...

>Post a ton of info on an exciting new game
>Only Warudo replies

>Post some edgy conspiracy theorist political thing
>Ten replies and t he first person to reply changes his stance twenty minutes later "WHO EVEN CARES, LOLS"

@The World I'm sorry for ever doubting you. You are the only pure being here. Everyone else is just looking for a reason to complain or be elitist, and wonder how the Skype group went the way it did and why I started acting in kind.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2017)

I dont tend to comment on games that do not interest me.


----------



## Yak (Feb 10, 2017)

Rey said:


> Also, it just goes to show...
> 
> >Post a ton of info on an exciting new game
> >Only Warudo replies
> ...



Ha-ermh! Excuse ME!


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2017)

Rey said:


> Everyone else is just looking for a reason to complain or be elitist



There aren't many upcoming releases I'm excited about, that doesn't mean I'm being elitist. Tides of Numenera comes out this month and no one but me on the Arcade seems to give a darn. I thought Shadow Tactics was awesome, another recent release I made a thread for that no one really replied to. People have different tastes, mate.

I honestly didn't even see the post you made about a new game.


----------



## Yak (Feb 10, 2017)

I bought Battle Field One lately, play it with a game. I don't think the Arcade even has a thread on it. I'll likely get For Honor too, from what I have seen me and my buddy would have lots of fun with it. There's a couple more games coming, some are still in development. Looking forward to The Surge from the Deck 13 guys and the second Divinity Original Sin, which will just be a bomb again, I'm sure. Banner Saga 3 is currently in the making, I backed it with 50 dollars on kickstarter because it will be the last of the series and holy shit, the first two games fascinated me so much like rarely any game in the past decade.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2017)

Handsome Yak said:


> I bought Battle Field One lately, play it with a game.



Me and Ippy both play BF1 on occasion. Just holler on discord.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2017)

Are we doing our most anticipated lists? 

Fine. I got,

-Horizon(pre-ordered)
-Nier(pre-ordered)
-Persona 5
-Yooka-Laylee 
-Sonic Mania(pre-ordered)
-A Hat in Time(funded Kickstarter)
-Crash Trilogy
-Detroit
-MvCI
-Injustice 2(maybe just wait for the definitive edition a year later tho)
-Red Dead Redemption 2


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2017)

We should really have a thread for release dates. A sticky to keep track


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2017)

Naruto said:


> We should really have a thread for release dates. A sticky to keep track



Or we could use google.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Or we could use google.



Close NF and google everything


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2017)

It's a shame A Hat in Time is being overshadowed by Yooka-Laylee. While I'll be getting both, I think A Hat in Time will be the much better game. Like it wont even be close.


Kinda makes me wonder if it'll even release this year. 



Naruto said:


> Close NF and google everything



Fair point


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> most anticipated lists


NieR: Automata
Star Wars Battlefront 2
Tomb Raider 3
Avengers Project 
Cyberpunk 2077
System Shock 1 Remaster
System Shock 3
Red Dead Redemption 2
Death Stranding
Lost Soul Aside
Final Fantasy 7 Remake
TLoU 2
Spider-Man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Disquiet (Feb 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> most anticipated lists


-Etrian Odyssey V
-Freedom Planet 2

This is my entire list


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2017)

Rey said:


> Everyone else is just looking for a reason to complain or be elitist



...You'd know, huh?



kurisu said:


> Are we doing our most anticipated lists?
> 
> Fine. I got,
> 
> ...



For me, 2017 looks like a pretty gud gaming  year, which sucks for my wallet.
-Tales of Berseria (I know it's out already, but I want it and it only came out a month ago so it counts)
-Puyo Puyo Tetris
-Sonic Mania
-MvCI
-LoZ: Breath of the Wild
-Spla2n
-_THE LAST of US 2!!!_
-Senran Kagura: Peach Beach Splash
-Fire Emblem: Echoes
-Tekken 7 [If that game ever releases in my lifetime ]



Naruto said:


> We should really have a thread for release dates. A sticky to keep track



I like this idea. I've become so secluded from news nowadays that the releases of stuff keep sneaking up on me. Having an easy reference point to click on would be kewl. I'm here all the time anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2017)

Senran Kagura: Peach Beach Splash

this title...........................


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2017)

The World said:


> Senran Kagura: Peach Beach Splash
> 
> this title...........................



It's a TPS from what I understand.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2017)

kurisu said:


> It's a TPS from what I understand.


It's probably a deeply engrossing first person horror puzzle date sim

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2017)

Shirker said:


> -Tekken 7 [If that game ever releases in my lifetime ]



Get that SoulCalibur in pls. If Tekken had SC's customization I'd prolly get it. But they're weirdly protective of their characters or something.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2017)

makesoulcaliburgreatagain


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2017)

granted I only played 2 and 4 but they were alot of fun


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2017)

Rey said:


> Well yes, it would be very very bad if it didn't sell more - the original REmake was only sold one one console. The Remaster was sold on _five_ outlets (360, One, PS3, PS4, and PC) and was significantly cheaper than the original. If they couldn't sell more like that they should just close their doors.



It's still a 15 year old remaster of a survival horror game (Holy shit, I'm old). Remasters don't usually sell as much as their original games, much less outsell them so blatantly.

Then again, if that  doesn't say the franchise wasn't being held hostage by Nintendo hardware at the time, I dunno what will. There's not even a WiiU version now that I think about it. Oh boy.

Also, if you don't want people to comment on Polygon's social dick typing, don't post it, you double ^ (use bro).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2017)

The World said:


> makesoulcaliburgreatagain





The World said:


> granted I only played 2 and 4 but they were alot of fun



2 and 4 were lit. I also liked 5 tbh, many people didn't and I understand why. But it's better to have 2 different games on the same system than just a roster update. I hate the new mains tho. I just don't want a reboot for 6 because the characters are fucking great. 

If they make Ivy flat or censor her  

I might cry. 

Really.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 11, 2017)

Haven't they only upgraded Ivy's bust over the years? I don't expect she will be flat all of a sudden.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2017)

they did the same to Lara 

not that I care


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Haven't they only upgraded Ivy's bust over the years? I don't expect she will be flat all of a sudden.



She was bustier in IV



Also, wit all dis censoring I just dunno anymore.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2017)

I love Ivy's cowtits and I love her weapon and I want her to step on me.

But her outfits have been getting more and more stupid. The bikini/lingerie strings with random metal plates splattered are just a mess. Just make her the sexy aristocrat that she used to be, god damn it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2017)

The World said:


> Senran Kagura: Peach Beach Splash
> 
> this title...........................



Ayyy




The World said:


> It's probably a deeply engrossing first person horror puzzle date sim



Nah, not so soon after RE7. You know how jumpy people get about plagiarism accusations.



kurisu said:


> Get that SoulCalibur in pls. If Tekken had SC's customization I'd prolly get it. But they're weirdly protective of their characters or something.



I'm sure it's Harada's fault somehow. He's a huge dweeb, so I wouldn't put it past him to be the type that would limit how much you can screw around with the characters.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Damn. I wonder if I can squeeze this in before Horizon ships.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh, right. I keep forgetting about Horizon.


----------



## Yak (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Damn. I wonder if I can squeeze this in before Horizon ships.



@Swarmy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Handsome Yak said:


> @Swarmy



So true.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Damn. I wonder if I can squeeze this in before Horizon ships.


Oh I know this but I didn't realise it's out already  Thanks for pointing it out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Ayyy



Speaking of that....



Finally get the DLC we've been clamoring for this upcoming March.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2017)

Estival Ersus?

whats next??

Final antasy? 

ass Effec?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> Speaking of that....
> 
> 
> 
> Finally get the DLC we've been clamoring for this upcoming March.



*Replace all the "Sonic Adventure 2"s with Estival Versus and it sums up my reaction*



TerminaTHOR said:


> Estival Ersus?
> 
> whats next??
> 
> ...



Ales of Berseria
Rand Theft Auto
Egend of Elda

Yeah, it's a pretty dumb name.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2017)

_"One thing Nintendo has determined as a company policy, what we are not going to do is create a full game and then say, 'let's hold this back for DLC'."_

-Iwata, 2012.

>Season pass for BotW before the game is even out.
>After years of delays.
>The game is coming out after the console it was originally announced for has ceased production.
>Preorder season pass.

But it's okay because the rest of the publishers are also scum, right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2017)

Naruto said:


> _"One thing Nintendo has determined as a company policy, what we are not going to do is create a full game and then say, 'let's hold this back for DLC'."_
> 
> -Iwata, 2012.
> 
> ...



Iwata's dead now.
I wanted my region-lock free consoles... but not like this. Not like this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2017)

They're becoming Sony/MS. I guess some segment of the community will be happy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Iwata's dead now.
> I wanted my region-lock free consoles... but not like this. Not like this.




Pretty sure my wallet was bilked for season passes of Hyrule Warriors and Mario Kart 8 for the WiiU. Not sure why anyone thought Nintendo would not do the same moving forward.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> Pretty sure my wallet was bilked for season passes of Hyrule Warriors and Mario Kart 8 for the WiiU. Not sure why anyone thought Nintendo would not do the same moving forward.



Yeah that post release DLC package was pretty fucked now that i think about it....


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 15, 2017)

Naruto said:


> _"One thing Nintendo has determined as a company policy, what we are not going to do is create a full game and then say, 'let's hold this back for DLC'."_
> 
> -Iwata, 2012.
> 
> ...



why is Nardo having a hard time admitting that Ningendo is a piece of shit? 

just say it. let it go. let it all out.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2017)

Ya' boy's finally got a PS4.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 15, 2017)

Holy shit!

Greenlight is dead!!! Let us rejoice!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2017)

Finally, they're filtering the mobile indie tier shit flooding Steam lately.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 15, 2017)

Ikr? Such a good fucking day. 

Maybe we'll actually get the old steam back. No more having to know the name of a fucking game you want just to play something good.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 15, 2017)

Naruto said:


> _"One thing Nintendo has determined as a company policy, what we are not going to do is create a full game and then say, 'let's hold this back for DLC'."_
> 
> -Iwata, 2012.
> 
> ...



We always said nintendo is just behind everyone else when it comes to these things.

It was only a matter of time, 

Besides the entire transition with the wii u and switch has just been one big mess,  a mess created in Iwata's time,  Remember that.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Maybe we'll actually get the old steam back. *No more having to know the name of a fucking game* you want just to play something good.



Shouldn't that be a baseline requirement for doing anything?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 15, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Shouldn't that be a baseline requirement for doing anything?



Ofc not. I used to go to the store and just pick out what looks interesting. It's how I came to like what I like.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2017)

lol, I'm too much of a huge coward for that. It usually takes either a pre-set interest in the concept, some research on the story/mechanics or a dank meme to get me to spend money on any video game, or any form entertainment in general ('cept music. But music's worthless, so....). I always thought that was the standard.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 15, 2017)

Shirker said:


> lol, I'm too much of a huge coward for that. It usually takes either a pre-set interest in the concept, some research on the story/mechanics or a dank meme to get me to spend money on any video game, or any form entertainment in general ('cept music. But music's worthless, so....). I always thought that was the standard.


 
Nope, nothing more exciting to me than being able to do that. It was impossible with greenlight though.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Finally, they're filtering the mobile indie tier shit flooding Steam lately.



Let's not get excited about this just yet, because Valve is only ditching one program for another. They are still bent on automating the process of submitting a game to Steam


----------



## Monna (Feb 16, 2017)

Naruto said:


> _"One thing Nintendo has determined as a company policy, what we are not going to do is create a full game and then say, 'let's hold this back for DLC'."_
> 
> -Iwata, 2012.
> 
> ...


Nintendo died with Iwata.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 16, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Let's not get excited about this just yet, because Valve is only ditching one program for another. They are still bent on automating the process of submitting a game to Steam



It's true but I'm trying to have hope. 

I hope they make it cost 1k to submit.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2017)

this game seems like alot of fun


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2017)

Pat of TBF is pretty much the best source to use for convincing anyone to get into the series.

He gets so giddy and excited about the games that you can't help but find it infectious and be giddy and excited right there with him. Helps that the games are actually really good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2017)

Oh shit. Samurai Jack just got a new season.

On adult Swim. And it's going to finish the story.

Fucking metal.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2017)

yea and it's TV MA now. No more slicing up robots like he's a neutered wolverine.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm actually gonna miss the slicing up robots a bit, but this show should be pretty sweet. I think I'm gonna finally buckle down and get me a sling account just to watch it.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh shit. Samurai Jack just got a new season.
> 
> On adult Swim. And it's going to finish the story.
> 
> Fucking metal.







The World said:


> yea and it's TV MA now. No more slicing up robots like he's a neutered wolverine.



Those were some pretty gruesome deaths tho lol.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2017)

my sides


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2017)

The World said:


> my sides



I guarantee you someone will think that's real and try it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 21, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Pat of TBF is pretty much the best source to use for convincing anyone to get into the series.
> 
> He gets so giddy and excited about the games that you can't help but find it infectious and be giddy and excited right there with him. Helps that the games are actually really good.


Actually this is the best video to get anyone in the series imo tbh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2017)

Khris said:


> Those were some pretty gruesome deaths tho lol.



The robot gore porn was fucking savage. It really worked when he was fighting robots and cyborgs but even as a teen, it annoyed me how *everyone* was a robot, even the ones that were clearly aliens.

That said, the soundtrack is fucking awesome already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

Season 5 is gonna be lit. 

EDIT: As much as I love the orignal opening, it wouldn't fit with this darker season.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 22, 2017)

This article explains everything that went wrong with modern gamers and donald trump its magical/

imo its one of the biggest reasons the wii still gets a bad rap for "expanding the market"


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2017)

>wii
>anything but incompetent


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> This article explains everything that went wrong with modern gamers and donald trump its magical/
> 
> imo its one of the biggest reasons the wii still gets a bad rap for "expanding the market"



Ah, yes. It all makes sense now. It was the frog meme that elected Trump. Of course.

Using 4chan as a scapegoat to justify America voting an orange man for president is the most delicious retardation I've read in a long time. Perfect way to start the day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 22, 2017)

Lol.

Pretty sure it was the 10 years of being called racist for stating facts and sexist for daring to like the female form.

Oh and all the faggy censoring to a level that's worse than religious fanatics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 22, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ah, yes. It all makes sense now. It was the frog meme that elected Trump. Of course.
> 
> Using 4chan as a scapegoat to justify America voting an orange man for president is the most delicious retardation I've read in a long time. Perfect way to start the day.



It's very clear that you havent read the article.

It's a piece on the culture of 4chan or their evolution from Anonymous to Gamergate whining about ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and safespaces because they have zero self awareness lol. I have zero time for libertarian cucks. Much of mainstream meme culture owes their dues to 4chan.

It's written by the creator/comic.

Either way I just shared it because it also happens to explain  why teenage boys just loved shit talking the Wii. .


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2017)

People trash talk the Wii because the Wii had problems, one of which was not doing enough to appease the core gamers' wants from the console for roughlyhalf a decade.

Also
"cuck"
Y'know a while back i defended our little ragtag group of shitters for not being at the floor level of GAF and the Escapist when it came to how we decided to converse.

Don't make a liar out me please.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 22, 2017)

Whether core gamers had any valid criticisms or not is besides the point.I've heard enough blatantly false bullshit about the Wii that if I had a dollar for every comment that was entirely erroneous I'd have enough to buy all of Putin's Assets and set fire to half of the bloody planet lmao. 


We're talking about 4chan, using cuck is quite appropriate I think. Its what they embrace.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 22, 2017)

what's this false bullshit you're babbling about. ningendo produces 90% casual and vaporware games. you can't deny that unless you're a blind wanker 

ningendo doesn't give a shit about modernization and still refuses to provide quality console that can run on par with its competitors graphics wise. it's all cartoons, look at splatoon, it has toon in its name dammit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 22, 2017)

Modernization is why capitalism fails  try again b4 the undertaker gets you and localizes your economy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2017)

Yikes.

A few guys at Visceral Games just said that they wanted to make Dead Space 3 even more horror focused than 1 and 2 with no MT, a shadow Issac partner who'd see different things in the game (That made into the game, though. Maybe they wanted to do more with it), focus much more on dementia and psychosis and a more complex crafting system.

Thanks for Dead Cawadooty, EA.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 23, 2017)

I haven't opened my DS3, yet.

but yeah, another EA blunder.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yikes.
> 
> A few guys at Visceral Games just said that they wanted to make Dead Space 3 even more horror focused than 1 and 2 with no MT, a shadow Issac partner who'd see different things in the game (That made into the game, though. Maybe they wanted to do more with it), focus much more on dementia and psychosis and a more complex crafting system.
> 
> Thanks for Dead Cawadooty, EA.


I literally had to hang my head down low at the state of the gaming industry these days


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2017)

The next few months should keep me busy gaming wise.

February 27th-28th: DB Xenoverse 2 DLC pack 2 (PS4)
March 3rd: Zelda BotW (Nintendo Switch)
March: 7th: Nier: Automata (PS4)
March???: Senran Kagura: Ikkitousen DLC (PS4)
April 4: Persona 5 (PS4)
April 28th: Mario Kart 8 Deluxe (Nintendo Switch)

I wonder if there's anything else during this time frame that I should be looking out for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2017)

Finishing as much as I can of Nioh's post game, Hollow Knight, Horizon, Nier, and Persona. 
Then there's Yooka-Laylee and Sonic Mania. 

Good year for vidya.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 24, 2017)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> We're talking about 4chan, using cuck is quite appropriate I think. Its what they embrace.



As someone with no real love for 4chan, please ease up on that kind of language. And I do sincerely mean that as a request and not a demand. Not as a moderator, but as someone who peruses this place. Because I _wish _our community hadn't yet gotten to the point where we're so vitriolic that mundane insults don't cut it anymore and we go zero to sixty over nothing. I can't go anywhere on the internet without people being vile for no reason.

What's worse: someone who viciously loses their temper on a rare basis or someone who casually talks like that even when they're totally calm and collected?

This isn't even aimed at you specifically, lord knows tons of people are doing it, so don't take it personally. Just...fuck. Be nicer to one another, please.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 24, 2017)

Duly Noted.

In other news, mad hype has come to roost


----------



## Naruto (Feb 24, 2017)

Awesome. I'll pick it up for my Wii U. Hopefully it doesn't run like complete shit


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2017)

Breath of the Wild might be the Dark Souls of the Zelda series.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2017)

^

That's so dumb my browser crashed.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2017)

i'm pretty sure he's memeing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2017)

cant wait to play BotW on Cemu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 24, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> Breath of the Wild might be the Dark Souls of the Zelda series.



this post contains all sorts of cancers and aids


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2017)

TFW John Cena is doing Switch Advertising


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2017)

My brother is a casual gamer, he can't even finish Contra 2 on his own.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2017)

is that a sequel to mordor?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 27, 2017)

I look forward to being raped by invulnerable super orcs again.


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2017)

this game looks fucking bonkers.........in a good way.

hopefully there is more to it


----------



## Yak (Mar 1, 2017)

The World said:


> this game looks fucking bonkers.........in a good way.
> 
> hopefully there is more to it



I'm still waiting for more on this, same with Scorn.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2017)

I'd be more interested if it didn't seem like a walking simulator.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 2, 2017)

That looks weird


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 2, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd be more interested if it didn't seem like a walking simulator.



I read wanking simulator. 

There were certainly more than enough tits.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2017)

first 2B and Kat and now Geralt and Aloy this year

buddy cop game when

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2017)

Loved Voodoo Vince back in the day. If Phil works a Panzer Dragoon Orta remaster, I will legit buy a Scorpio.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

So apparently Kenichiro Takaki (the guy in my avi) is getting his own studio.

This should be interesting if nothing else. If he makes another Uppers-like game, here's to hoping it isn't as stiff and mashy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> So apparently Kenichiro Takaki (the guy in my avi) is getting his own studio.
> 
> This should be interesting if nothing else. If he makes another Uppers-like game, here's to hoping it isn't as stiff and mashy.



I thought the guy in your avi was Aizen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

No chill


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Khris said:


> I thought the guy in your avi was Aizen.




He might as well be, since the dude's not human. Only instead of gaining ultimate power by way of the Hogyoku... he does it with tiddies.

Way more efficient, imo.



Khris said:


> No chill



This is genuinely funny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2017)

So basically, got Nier today, but will start playing it Friday Night since I'm busy with Zelda. Next Friday, DLC for Senran Kagura comes out. And a little over two weeks from that Persona 5. Gotta plan out my next month very carerfully.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 8, 2017)

Khris said:


> No chill


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA. I thought these maps already came wit hthe game.

This was one of my first DLC purchases back in those days. But I only paid $5 (400 MS points) for that map pack. good times


----------



## teddy (Mar 13, 2017)

Was just gifted a vr set for ps4. anyone know good games i can get for it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2017)

teddy said:


> Was just gifted a vr set for ps4. anyone know good games i can get for it?



The only psvr game I want to try so far is Until Dawn: Rush of Blood so you might want to give that a look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh cool. it was bundled with it so i'll give it a go then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 14, 2017)

teddy said:


> Was just gifted a vr set for ps4. anyone know good games i can get for it?


maybe some RE7.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Koichi (Mar 14, 2017)

Is there anyone here who "suffers" from Backlog Syndrome?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 14, 2017)

teddy said:


> Was just gifted a vr set for ps4. anyone know good games i can get for it?



Rez Infinite, Thumper, Resi 7.

That's it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 14, 2017)

Koichi said:


> Is there anyone here who "suffers" from Backlog Syndrome?


yeez. I'm suffering from it at this very moment.


----------



## Koichi (Mar 15, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> yeez. I'm suffering from it at this very moment.



I know its tough but hang in there  ...

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Buys a game 5mins later*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2017)

Koichi said:


> Is there anyone here who "suffers" from Backlog Syndrome?



Everyone here plays vidya so yes.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 15, 2017)

6 NES classics coming to PC, PS4 and X1. 


Funniest thing about this video is the commentary section, being full of people whining about this not being released on the Switch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2017)

Koichi said:


> Is there anyone here who "suffers" from Backlog Syndrome?



I have a copy of Conception II for 3DS still in it's original packaging. Getting to it eventually.

In other words, I have quite a few games for Vita, 3DS, and PS4 I bought on sale and haven't had time to play yet. Alternating between playing I am Setsuna(Switch), Zelda (Switch) and Nier (PS4) at the moment.

DLC dropping for Senran Kagura this Friday and Persona 5 is right around the corner.


----------



## Koichi (Mar 16, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> I have a copy of Conception II for 3DS still in it's original packaging. Getting to it eventually.
> 
> In other words, I have quite a few games for Vita, 3DS, and PS4 I bought on sale and haven't had time to play yet. Alternating between playing I am Setsuna(Switch), Zelda (Switch) and Nier (PS4) at the moment.
> 
> DLC dropping for Senran Kagura this Friday and Persona 5 is right around the corner.



Ahh I see. Quite a similar situation here as well. I'm rotating between Tales of Berseria, Horizon Zero Dawn, Sword Art Online Hollow Realization & Dark Souls 3 DLC which I just got it recently. 

Anyway speaking about Persona 5... Doesn't matter how many games I'm alternating right now, I'll definitely purchase the game upon release.


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2017)

I have 100 games on my backlog


----------



## Yak (Mar 17, 2017)

The Surge comes out in May, I'm looking forward to it. Gonna put ME: A on hold and play that first.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2017)

SK DLC drops today. Going to have to put a few of my current games on hold for the next day or two as I level up all my new characters.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Mar 20, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> SK DLC drops today. Going to have to put a few of my current games on hold for the next day or two as I level up all my new characters.



Haven't gotten the DLC yet. I decided to play through a little bit of the story again real quick and ended up getting lost in it.

The Vita *really* didn't do this game justice. It's so fucking... _pretty_. Everything looks so smooth and pleasant (HAHAHA, GETIT!?) when you turn AA on. There even seems to be more ambient sound effects. The only downside is on the bigger screen I start to notice how poor some of the textures are.

Will probably buy Ayame and the Ikkitosen grills tomorrow or something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> 6 NES classics coming to PC, PS4 and X1.
> 
> 
> Funniest thing about this video is the commentary section, being full of people whining about this not being released on the Switch.



Oh shit. Nice.

Capcom re-releasing all their good classics with some extras fluff. I'd say that they don't do any new shit but the Ducktales remake was pretty legit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Haven't gotten the DLC yet. I decided to play through a little bit of the story again real quick and ended up getting lost in it.
> 
> The Vita *really* didn't do this game justice. It's so fucking... _pretty_. Everything looks so smooth and pleasant (HAHAHA, GETIT!?) when you turn AA on. There even seems to be more ambient sound effects. The only downside is on the bigger screen I start to notice how poor some of the textures are.
> 
> Will probably buy Ayame and the Ikkitosen grills tomorrow or something.



I completely forgot their was a Vita version of estival versus. For a second there I thought you were getting it mixed up with shinovi versus (which I never got around to finishing on the vita). 

The Ikkitousen characters are a great addition. Hakofu is my favorite player to use if only for her L1 Circle, special. Kan u has great range but isn't that appealing to use (aesthetic wise), Ryofu has the best movests, hands down, especially her L1, Triangle special. 

Pretty much all of the DLC characters have been worth the purchase, whether it's Ayane, Ayame, Naraku, and especially Kagura.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2017)

This game and its soundtrack are 100% fucking legit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 21, 2017)

Man.

The new sesaon of Samurai Jack is beyond metal. Stakes are higher than ever and Punished Jack is savage. Can't really set camp anymore cause he lost went kinda nuts after destroying so many of them on the daily. 

The cinematography and intensity are better than ever. The creator always felt like he wanted to up the ante considering he wanted to finish off with a movie. This is the best next thing.

And I knew Scaramoush was voiced by Sponge Bob. That voice is one of a kind. One of the most entertaining assassins of the show.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2017)

More like Full Price Edition.

Good goyim.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2017)

That song is atrocious.

Maybe I'm just spoiled though from Fixions, Danger, and Carpenter Brut.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2017)

*GameStop to close 150 stores*



> Shares of GameStop slid more than 12% in afternoon trading Friday after the video game retailer reported a drop in fourth-quarter sales and announced plans to close at least 150 of its 7,500 stores worldwide.
> 
> GameStop faces increased competition from retailers such as Amazon, Best Buy and Walmart while more players purchase games digitally — whether on traditional gaming consoles or on their smartphones or tablets.
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2017)

:letgo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2017)

Kira Yamato said:


> *GameStop to close 150 stores*



We don't have Gamestop here but am afraid this is a sign that physical gaming is nearing its end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey Arcade. Been away for a month.

How are y'all doin?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2017)

Great. Been enjoying Estival, New FE is looking great. New Gorillaz out next month. Entertainment's making this year suck way less.

How's shit with you?

-------
Speaking of EV. I figured out why the game strikes me as so good looking. Apparently the upped the visuals a fair bit when making the port. Mostly by making the colors a little lighter and toning down the outlines.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Hey Arcade. Been away for a month.
> 
> How are y'all doin?



Nardo 



Shirker said:


> New Gorillaz out next month.



oh shit. really?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2017)

Khris said:


> Nardo
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit. really?



Hell yeah. The 28th to be exact. They came out with 4 new singles 3 days ago too. Good shit.

[My personal favorite of them]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Mar 28, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Great. Been enjoying Estival, New FE is looking great. New Gorillaz out next month. Entertainment's making this year suck way less.
> 
> How's shit with you?
> 
> ...



Holy snot, Gorillaz. A name I haven't heard since...

And I'm good, thanks! I needed a break from internal staff bullshit. It did me a lot of good. Also, is there footage of the new FE somewhere?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Hell yeah. The 28th to be exact. They came out with 4 new singles 3 days ago too. Good shit.
> 
> [My personal favorite of them]



Am I hearing raggae? Is that Noodle? Did she just get monster fucked? What the fuck? 

mad tune tho.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2017)

heh they all had the shakes and left a crack house


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Holy snot, Gorillaz. A name I haven't heard since...
> 
> And I'm good, thanks! I needed a break from internal staff bullshit. It did me a lot of good. Also, is there footage of the new FE somewhere?



A metric fuckton. You can find a host of info in the thread, but these two videos sum of what you're getting from the game pretty well.


*Spoiler*: _vidja vidjas_ 




Story/Mechanic rundown

Raw Gameplay




Digging the music, VA work and world a LOT. Pair-up system is gone (disappointing imo, but totally understandable). Terrain is a lot more important. Archers are useful now. Resurrection is a thing (not covered in the video). Day one purchase from me. First one since Last of Us.



Khris said:


> Am I hearing raggae? Is that Noodle? Did she just get monster fucked? What the fuck?
> 
> mad tune tho.



Weird-ass video from a weird-ass group. 
Song has a real Demon Days vibe, which I *sorely* missed. The other songs are pretty good too. I'd check out "Andromeda" if you can find the time. It's currently a fan favorite (behold! The only context that you'll hear that sentence in). The other two are hit or miss by the fans' but I like 'em alright. 

Probably the most excited I've been for an album since... shit, since Eminem's MMLP2?



The World said:


> heh they all had the shakes and left a crack house



The gang got fucking evicted in their last video. 
I'm making a wild guess that this is their new living quarters. The videos and shorts Hewlett & crew produce this time around should be some interesting stuff.

----------
EDIT*
JESUS, the site fucked my post really hard. Unfucked now, sorry bout that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2017)

The man wants to get away from Dark Souls has much as possible. Good man, guy wants to evolve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2017)

That's good. They essentially made the game, like, 3 times. And what with the many other games, indie or otherwise, that that style inspired, yeah it's pretty much for the best that they move on.

Being the best as a thing is great, but you don't wanna become a one-trick pony. Especially in the world of vidja.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2017)

Especially with how fucking obnoxious the fanbase has become.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2017)

Reading the Two Best Friends Dark Souls 1 LP comment section like.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2017)

Those guys fell of for me years ago.


----------



## Mael (Mar 29, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Holy snot, Gorillaz. A name I haven't heard since...
> 
> And I'm good, thanks! I needed a break from internal staff bullshit. It did me a lot of good. Also, is there footage of the new FE somewhere?


Noodle's back again and better than ever:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2017)

That is a lot of potatoes.


----------



## Mael (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2017)

Destiny 2 trailer out

on PC (though not sure if on Steam)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2017)

So Sega decided to be a dick for April's Fool and ported Bayonetta for PC.



This Bayonetta.

BUT

They're actually planning something.



Hold on to your butts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 31, 2017)

bayonetta mobile game probably. hahahahha

I'm leaning more towards a PC port of Bayonetta 1. I'd be pretty excited, but I recently found a X360 copy and finished that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

friend


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh, it's that day of the year again.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 1, 2017)

I would play that 2D Bayonetta.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 1, 2017)

who gives a flying fuck?


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> friend


It's real!


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2017)

Never saw that fighting game before.

Idk I'm starting to see a lot of these Japanese fighting games as pretty recycled when not with ridiculous plots.  But I guess when you transition to freakier games like Mother Russia Bleeds you get that way.


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## God (Apr 6, 2017)

My backlog is...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Saishin (Apr 8, 2017)

It's me playing an online match in Battlefield 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 11, 2017)

And there it is


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2017)

now when is the second game coming to steam?


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2017)

aw fuck u mitts


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 11, 2017)

The World said:


> now when is the second game coming to steam?


never unless Sega buys the rights to it from nintendo


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 12, 2017)

94% positive reviews on Steam so far, so I guess the port wasn't half assed after all and it runs smooth like it should.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2017)

holy shit


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2017)

castlevania bloodborne?


----------



## Yak (Apr 14, 2017)

Since Banner Saga concludes with the third part supposedly coming this year yet, at least now I know there will be a spiritual successor



This makes me quite happy even if its not from Stoic.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 14, 2017)

Monster Hunter Stories coming to the west.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2017)

The World said:


> castlevania bloodborne?



Who's developing this?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 15, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Who's developing this?


We'll know on the 20th.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> We'll know on the 20th.



Thanks. That teaser looks cool tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 16, 2017)

Who's publishing Stories? Doesn't feel like a very Capcom-y move.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 17, 2017)

One of the very few times in which I pilot the Millenium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Monna (Apr 21, 2017)

^ I like how James was actually amused by and enjoying the absurd glitchy physics of Sonic 06 at one point. It can be a very entertaining game especially with friends, but for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2017)

ALL BETS ON DANTE.

Cross reveal of Dante as a character in MvC and DMC5 being in the works.

2017 has been to fucking amazing of a year for this not to happen. When fucking Capcom delays free DLC of all things, the sky's the limit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 28, 2017)

I haven't played DMC (excluding the DmC reboot) in years, but if DMC5 is confirmed, then thank you Capcom.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ALL BETS ON DANTE.
> 
> Cross reveal of Dante as a character in MvC and DMC5 being in the works.
> 
> 2017 has been to fucking amazing of a year for this not to happen. When fucking Capcom delays free DLC of all things, the sky's the limit.



Just how "major" do they think DMC is? I mean they haven't been on point with their expected sales. Shit keeps doing below their expectations, although on the other hand if they keep DMCs formula it should do fine. Technically we haven't had a _true _DMC in almost 10 years, so it should be in high demand. Just don't want another RE7 situation where the new direction hasn't paid off(according to their exceptions. Did 500k less than the expected sales) and now they're in this weird place where they prolly don't know what to do with the series going forward. Especially since the RE6 port sold a million copies lol. 

I think Capcom now needs DMC more than DMC needs another entry even after 10 years. And with that, I'm afraid of some rash decisions that might come along with it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2017)

grill protag (Fury) in Darksiders 3 ! 2018 !


 more excited for this than Code Vein tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yak (May 2, 2017)

Weiss said:


> grill protag (Fury) in Darksiders 3 ! 2018 !
> 
> 
> more excited for this than Code Vein tbh



Shit I was just about to post that, FUCKING AWESOME

I'm so glad they are continuing the series, I loved it to DEATH

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2017)

DMC5? you must be delusional

it's gonna be DmC 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2017)

Weiss said:


> This town
> 
> grill protag (Fury) in Darksiders 3 ! 2018 !
> 
> ...



Why not both? 2018 is already shaping up to be as good as 2017 and we're still a month away from E3.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2017)

I have done nothing but listen to Humanz for 3 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (May 5, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why not both? 2018 is already shaping up to be as good as 2017 and we're still a month away from E3.


the only good mainstream games in 2017 have been nier and nioh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2017)

2017 alone has been better than the last 3 years combined.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The World (May 5, 2017)

nah



Jane said:


> the only good mainstream games in 2017 have been nier and nioh


nah


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2017)

mess effect looks to be goty


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 9, 2017)

The new Ass Creed leaked pic.



Say what you want about the series but they always look stunning.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2017)

it's happening

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2017)

The World said:


> it's happening





> “It was great to see the positive response from our community to the Bayonetta PC launch last month, and we are pleased that we are in a position to be able to announce VANQUISH, another of our highly requested back catalogue titles,” said John Clark, Senior Vice President of Commercial Publishing for SEGA Europe. “*There’s more to come from SEGA in this space, so stay tuned for further announcements*.”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2017)

Eric H. Holder Jr.


2017 keeps crashing this plane with no survivors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2017)

Eric H. Holder Jr.

Huh.

Coolio. This is kinda like when Ubisoft hired the Final Fantasy artist to draw for Child of Light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (May 11, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> University of Amsterdam
> 
> 
> 2017 keeps crashing this plane with no survivors.


Okay that's pretty damn cool...it's like Furi if that's the soundtrack but far better graphics.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2017)

That's just a Neo-80's tune I was listening to while I realized the port was announced. Good shit.

If you buy Bayonetta + Vanquish at the same time, you get a 30% discount. Jumped on that shit immediately. 

Also, found this interview at random. Kamiya didn't want DMC to have a jump button and it took Mikami 3 months to convince him that his game didn't have anything to do with Resident Evil anymore.

This is why we need people to say no to Directors sometimes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2017)

_*Soulsborne games rating*_:

- Dark Souls 3 / Bloodborne
- Dark Souls 1 / Demon Souls
- The Surge
- Dark Souls 2
- Lords of the Fallen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2017)

Weiss said:


> _*Soulsborne games rating*_:
> 
> - Dark Souls 3 / Bloodborne
> - Dark Souls 1 / Demon Souls
> ...



I don't see Nioh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2017)

I dont consider it pure Soulsborne because it has too much actiony Ninja Gaiden-esque stuff

for me its a mix of Souls and Ninja Gaiden (and Diablo loot), while everything on my list is _*pure*_ Souls


but if it were in there I would put ~on par with DS1/Demons


----------



## The World (May 13, 2017)

it still deserves to be on the list.

I mean it rips directly from bloodborne


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2017)

I also don't see Salt and Sanctuary. That shit was the git gud meme taken to the extreme. Also best music of any soulsborne.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2017)

*Play Alan Wake after years of having it on my mind*

*Like it even more despite how more obvious its faults are*

*Remedy just announced that everything Alan Wake related  will be removed off the net cause of expired music licenses*

Shit. I gotta stop replaying games.


----------



## The World (May 14, 2017)

I'm replaying Quantum Break right now.

It's crazy how much production went behind this game. It's a shame it wasn't more of a success.

Should have never botched the PC port so badly


----------



## The World (May 14, 2017)

Now all we need is a Max Payne remake within the next generation or two.

maybe then VR tech will become more advanced to display the extreme psychological horror that Max goes through in 8K 144fps 

DLC will be actual psychotropic drugs you ingest to enhance the experience

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Remedy just announced that everything Alan Wake related will be removed off the net cause of expired music licenses*



Wow that sucks. And is basically my main gripe with a potential digital only age.


----------



## The World (May 14, 2017)

we dont actually own anything

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (May 17, 2017)

@Weiss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2017)

> During Bungie's Destiny 2 gameplay reveal live stream, Activision announced a partnership with Blizzard that will make Destiny 2 available digitally on PC exclusively through Blizzard's Battle.net service.


luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuul


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2017)

Activision's Jews: ENGAGE.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2017)

> _Does this mean I'll be able to use my Blizzard Balance to purchase Destiny 2?_
> Yes!
> 
> _Who will be operating Destiny 2’s servers?_
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2017)

Link removed

Nifty site for E3 this year.

That reminds me, think I'll take some days off. Gotta invest each second on the next trainwreck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yak (May 20, 2017)

_The Surge_ is pretty fun so far but I'm only just at the beginning. The gameplay still feels kinda Souls-like in terms of handling your char but I like the concept of vertical and horizontal attacks to cut and tear off specific enemy body parts which you can then salvage and use for upgrading your exo rig and mod the tools and armor with different implants. Haven't seen much of the world yet but graphics are pretty great, so is lighting and all that. You gotta have a fable for this dystopian industrial cyborg/robot feel though. Lots and lots of steel and concrete haha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2017)

Handsome Yak said:


> _The Surge_ is pretty fun so far but I'm only just at the beginning. The gameplay still feels kinda Souls-like in terms of handling your char but I like the concept of vertical and horizontal attacks to cut and tear off specific enemy body parts which you can then salvage and use for upgrading your exo rig and mod the tools and armor with different implants. Haven't seen much of the world yet but graphics are pretty great, so is lighting and all that. *You gotta have a fable for this dystopian industrial cyborg/robot feel though. Lots and lots of steel and concrete haha.*



Saw a good chunk of gameplay and I felt the enemies looked boring. Turned me off a bit tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2017)

Link removed

Didn't a PG guy say they were already developing for the Switch?


----------



## Yak (May 20, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Saw a good chunk of gameplay and I felt the enemies looked boring. Turned me off a bit tbh.



Well, they are mostly crazy or dead workers fused to their malfunctioning exo-suits or a variety of machines and robots. Not much personality there. But it doesn't really bother me what sort of junk I cut apart. So far its pretty fun and challenging.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> https://mangabase.co/wp-content/manga/1/140/p_00017.jpg
> 
> Didn't a PG guy say they were already developing for the Switch?



Nintendo included them for developers who were working for them.

Considering it's a new IP? Probably Kamiya's rebound.

Edit: Scratch that. New director. Wonder what'll be.


----------



## Yak (May 20, 2017)

I'm getting buttfucked by this game 

Human beings aren't supposed to fight building-sized recycling machines


----------



## The World (May 20, 2017)

Handsome Yak said:


> I'm getting buttfucked by this game
> 
> Human beings aren't supposed to fight building-sized recycling machines


switch to a faster weapon. the targeting system seems a bit fucked but you gotta dodge, dodge dodge in this game


----------



## The World (May 20, 2017)

I'm kinda disappointed because I wanted to go around like a walking tank from the 2 option select from the beginning of this game.

but from what I've played so far it seems the heavy equip option's only benefits are having more stability for better blocks???

so it's more like a Souls game in that regard I guess where dodging is more key since everything drains so much stamina.

the energy system looks like it will take awhile for me to master

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yak (May 21, 2017)

The World said:


> I'm kinda disappointed because I wanted to go around like a walking tank from the 2 option select from the beginning of this game.
> 
> but from what I've played so far it seems the heavy equip option's only benefits are having more stability for better blocks???
> 
> ...



Yeah I've been doing that already but I swear my controler is kinda busted, I sometimes just jump even though I didn't even push the stick. Has sent me into the abyss a couple of times, it's just frustrating when random crap happens.

I kinda like the heavy weapons though. I'm gonna go and give it another try today.


----------



## Yak (May 21, 2017)

Shit, I must have been really tired last night. I even overlooked two short cuts. Managed to do much better today, made my way to Toxic Waste Disposal now and had my first tango with the mega drone. I think I can manage against this thing, my weapon may be slow but compared to the damage I do its feeble arms are twigs. Cut off all but one but then it sliced me up because I had no healing left.


----------



## Yak (May 21, 2017)

Giant thousand-armed construction platform is an absolute fucking dick boss. Like holy shit, how many eyes do you think I have, fucking game!?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 22, 2017)

vowed last week not to judge the president

*BioWare is working on a new Dragon Age game*


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 22, 2017)

Far Cry 5 Teaser.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Far Cry 5 Teaser.



This survival horror now?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This survival horror now?



Precisely what I was thinking. This reminded me of Outlast 2.


----------



## Yak (May 22, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Link removed
> 
> *BioWare is working on a new Dragon Age game*



Well, I hope they focus more on writing again and reduce the bombast and fillerish megascapes of their verse a bit to give the entire game more structure. I wouldn't mind them focusing more on the Qunari and also perhaps more on Tevinter as locations but all in due time. That's what they really should do. Take all the necessary time to develop a good game again that regains the trust of players.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2017)

Weiss said:


> A defensive technique courtesy of domu.
> 
> *BioWare is working on a new Dragon Age game*


to contain more SJW crap!


----------



## Canute87 (May 23, 2017)

Those hitman developers are laying off soon.

2


So sad this episodic release crap killed what would have been an awesome game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2017)

That's the thing, the game was awesome after the season was over and done with. It was one of the best game of the series.

This is just Square Enix being a piece of shit publisher.


----------



## The World (May 24, 2017)

animation looks alright

that voice acting doe.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (May 25, 2017)

Linkdarkside said:


> to contain more SJW crap!



I didn't care for Inquisition but it having gay characters didn't contribute to me disliking it.

And I don't see why it would for anybody.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2017)

The World said:


> animation looks alright
> 
> that voice acting doe.........



I dig it. Vania have had cheesy voice acting/dialogue so it fits.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2017)

It looks absolutely awesome and completely out of left field. Apparently this shit has been in the works for a decade, Warren Ellis apparently got heavily edited by IGA when this was still at Konami. Wonder what the past Castlevania teams think of it - The artstyle reminds me of Portrait of Ruin but less generic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2017)

Maybe new game soon? Although I dunno how they'd do it without IGA.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2017)

Well, they did make Bomberman.

Maybe they'll hire M2 for a Classicvania.

Or not since Nintendo made Bomberman happen, really.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 26, 2017)

Partial raw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2017)

Okay, guys be straight with me, cuz I don't follow this series all that closely.

Is Kingdom Hearts 3 real? Like, is it a thing that exists or can exist? It's starting to feel like a fable gamers keep passing around to each other and Square just encourages it because they think it's a meme and meme marketing is big these days.


----------



## Naruto (May 28, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Okay, guys be straight with me, cuz I don't follow this series all that closely.
> 
> Is Kingdom Hearts 3 real? Like, is it a thing that exists or can exist? It's starting to feel like a fable gamers keep passing around to each other and Square just encourages it because they think it's a meme and meme marketing is big these days.



>Be me
>Teenager

"Oh boy, Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2 sure were cool, I should buy the PS3 for the next installment!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 28, 2017)

While jokes like that are a casting a pretty wide net for the problem
I have to admit, even I start getting incredulous when people rag on Mania for "rehashing their old stuff"

It's like... are there people out there actively trying to be contrarian now for the sake of it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2017)

Shirker said:


> While jokes like that are a casting a pretty wide net for the problem
> I have to admit, even I start getting incredulous when people rag on Mania for "rehashing their old stuff"
> 
> It's like... are there people out there actively trying to be contrarian now for the sake of it?



You can do the same edit for Resident Evil and its fans.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2017)

I keep forgetting how Dissidia's completely cluttered with pointless numbers and info. It's an action game, come on.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2017)

I only care about playing as Sephiroth in an action game on a current gen home console tbh


----------



## Yak (Jun 10, 2017)

I haven't played it myself yet but saw some vids and this is totally free and seems very fun for some hours to kill in between

Link removed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2017)

i really love how berserk opens

*guts is fucking some woman*

*woman turns into monster*

“GOTCHA GUTS”

“it is you who is got, BITCH”



> *EA Access, Origin Access, and various EA PlayStation 4 trials free for a week *


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2017)

an't master Byakugou no Jutsu or Sozo Sazei


Compelling stories. Intense multiplayer. Endless replayability. Qualities that made *StarCraft, Warcraft III, and Diablo II *the titans of their day. Evolving operating systems, hardware, and online services have made them more difficult to be experienced by their loyal followers or reaching a new generation.

*We’re restoring them to glory,* and we need your engineering talents, your passion, and your ability to get tough jobs done.

If you like wearing many hats, know small teams are the most effective, and look forward to challenges that will create millions of new adventures for our players, we would love to hear from you.

*Responsibilities*


Implement server infrastructure changes to support new gameplay features.
Improve architecture design to reduce operation cost
Create conditions for experiences that look as good as they play.
Own implementation and curation of features new and old.
Diagnose and fix all the things: crashes, deadlocks, overflows, heap corruptions, etc.
Implement, maintain, and own infrastructure for the Diablo franchise
*Requirements*


Strong knowledge of C / C++
A minimum of 5 years’ experience in development
Experience with client / server architecture
Experience debugging unfamiliar code
A mind towards scalability and performance
Passion for games
Excite us
*Pluses*


Linux development experience
Database experience (e.g., MySQL, Oracle)
Distributed systems experience
Cloud technologies (AWS, VM’s, Openstack)
Low level network knowledge and diagnosis including packet capture (e.g., tcpdump, wireshark), routing, firewalls, DHCP, DNS, and NAT busting


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 12, 2017)

Weiss said:


> an't master Byakugou no Jutsu or Sozo Sazei
> 
> 
> Compelling stories. Intense multiplayer. Endless replayability. Qualities that made *StarCraft, Warcraft III, and Diablo II *the titans of their day. Evolving operating systems, hardware, and online services have made them more difficult to be experienced by their loyal followers or reaching a new generation.
> ...



So Blizzard employees ARE whores.

Excite me daddy!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2017)

AC Origins has a special edition priced at $800

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2017)

EIGHT HUNDRED

DOLLARIDOOS

FOR ASS CREED

Western gaming is really pulling some punches this year.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 14, 2017)

Naruto said:


> AC Origins has a special edition priced at $800



Ubisoft's new logo should be "Go broke or go home!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2017)

Naruto said:


> AC Origins has a special edition priced at $800



Does it come with with a dinner for two and a dildo? If they plan to fuck me the least they can do is buy me dinner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2017)

If it doesn't include a trip to fucking Egypt, I'm not interested.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2017)

But can the AC special edition run Crysis?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2017)

@Naruto Why no Metroid banner yet?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Naruto Why no Metroid banner yet?



Because I haven't been around a computer much lately 



The World said:


> But can the AC special edition run Crysis?



For the same price you can get a 1080ti which can, in fact, run crysis 

The technology is finally here.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2017)

MY rasberry pi can run crysis :I


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> MY rasberry pi can *run *crysis :I



It can crawl, very very slowly


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2017)

*In April this year, a Kojima Productions executive applied for the company to join ITS Kenpo, a health insurance society for companies in the gaming and internet service industry. Joining such insurance organizations is crucial to employee welfare, but the application was not even accepted. When the executive asked why, he was told by ITS Kenpo that all applications are screened by the board chairman before being reviewed by the board, and it could not show this application to the chairman.

Kimihiko Higashio, a director at Konami, is the chairman at ITS Kenpo.

Kojima is not the only former Konami employee -- or "ex-Kon" if you will -- facing obstacles after leaving the company. 

A staffing agency employee who asked not to be named said he notifies gaming companies if a prospective hire is an ex-Kon. He said that is because Konami files complaints to gaming companies who take on its former employees.

One major gaming company went so far as to warn its staff against hiring ex-Kon. There was even a case in which a former Konami employee moved to a construction company before joining another gaming company, hoping to throw people off the scent.

One ex-Kon described his surprise at learning that Konami had instructed an employee at a television company not to deal with its former employees. In another case, a former Konami executive was forced to close his business due to pressure from the gaming giant.*

Konami's suits have major fucking beef with Kojima.

I'd fucking love to know why.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 15, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He said that is because Konami files complaints to gaming companies who take on its former employees.





Deathbringerpt said:


> One ex-Kon described his surprise at learning that Konami had instructed an employee at a television company not to deal with its former employees.





Deathbringerpt said:


> In another case, a former Konami executive was forced to close his business due to pressure from the gaming giant.



So basically Konami throws a tantrum like a petulant child when people leave their company.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2017)

That's not right.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2017)

Translated spoilers

Today is a good day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2017)

this game is only 30 bucks? Ninja Theory might be working it's way back into my good graces.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2017)

The World said:


> this game is only 30 bucks? Ninja Theory might be working it's way back into my good graces.


you poor????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2017)

The World said:


> this game is only 30 bucks? Ninja Theory might be working it's way back into my good graces.



But what do you actually do?


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But what do you actually do?



Looks like a linear story driven game with some light action and a few gimmicks peppered in with the sound design.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 18, 2017)

Think they said something about aiming for the mythical AA game. The quality of a AAA game but it's only 6 or so hours


----------



## Lance (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't know where to post this.....
What is this? How do I fix this? Remove it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2017)

Lance said:


> I don't know where to post this.....
> What is this? How do I fix this? Remove it?



Wish I can help. But my nerd skills are limited.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2017)

Lance said:


> I don't know where to post this.....
> What is this? How do I fix this? Remove it?


how long has that been happening?


----------



## Lance (Jun 18, 2017)

I fired up the game today. It was there. @blakstealth


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2017)

Lance said:


> I fired up the game today. It was there. @blakstealth


I'm sure you've tried to restart Origins and/or restart your PC and fire it up again, so I won't suggest doing that. If that doesn't work, then maybe try going to the official bf1 forums. I did some google searches and it doesn't seem to be a common issue. Or maybe you can try updating your graphics card's driver?


----------



## Lance (Jun 18, 2017)

Card driver is Upto date.
Ye. I might try the forums. I did google it myself too. Nothing.


----------



## The World (Jun 19, 2017)

not even sure what that is

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2017)

Lance said:


> Card driver is Upto date.
> Ye. I might try the forums. I did google it myself too. Nothing.


I'm sure a quick uninstall/reinstall will fix it too.

--

With Xbox One X revealed and with how small it is compared to S, do you think we'll see an updated One S that's as slim as the X or even slimmer? I would think that it wouldn't be too hard for them to do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2017)

@Lance if all else fails. Try calling a priest.


----------



## Lance (Jun 19, 2017)

I have already reinstalled Origin and the game itself. It didn't go away. Its pissing me off. NO help so far from EA either


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking to finally get Shovel Knight and some obscure platformers/Metroidvandias. That's all I have on my wishlist anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2017)

what type of game is this


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 21, 2017)

Reminds me of dungeon crawlers like Enter the Gungeon or Nuclear Throne.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 21, 2017)

The World said:


> what type of game is this


top down shooter

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2017)

The new Resident Evil movie is Retarded John Wick with Zombies. It's fucking beautiful. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Looking to finally get Shovel Knight and some obscure platformers/Metroidvandias. That's all I have on my wishlist anyway.



Time to buy games I've pirated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 21, 2017)

eeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The new Resident Evil movie is Retarded John Wick with Zombies. It's fucking beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to buy games I've pirated.


RE movie had better action sequences than John Wick


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2017)

Skytrain to start operations next month at Soekarno-Hatta Airport

Alison Snow VR


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 23, 2017)

Those Summer Sales going on Steam, and the best part is that Dark Souls 2 & 3 are on sale. Unfortunately, the first DS game isn't on sale. 
Guess I'll get it sometime later.


But that will also be the first time I'll be awakening my rage-ego the moment I play the games.


----------



## Monna (Jun 23, 2017)

How long does the Steam summer sale last?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 23, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Chapter 313
> 
> Alison Snow VR


oh my fuckin god

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 23, 2017)

Jane said:


> How long does the Steam summer sale last?


July 5th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Jun 23, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> July 5th.


Excellent. This is the perfect chance to pay $5 or $10 for some 2d indie games that I've been putting off buying because they normally cost like $20.


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 24, 2017)

i just finished scott pilgrim vs the world on ps3
what a shitty terrible game
enemies are sponges they take to many hits to defeat  and many low key enemies block and block a lot
only good thing about this shit game was the gorgeous art
4/10 would not play again


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2017)

OK, found an old copy of KH and tried it. It really isn't all that... I hate the combat system. The camera angles suck too. And you can't even control Donald or Goofy. This game is overrated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2017)

@Stunna


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2017)

192 10s

Played this for about 2 hours, and although the Exploration mechanics are odd, the game is actually not half bad.

There are no checkpoints and you basically start from the beginning if you die(altho there are shortcuts to later areas once you get the necessary abilities Metroidvania style). You also lose your weapons and buffs. However, there is an unlock that gives you a random shield, arrow, and melee weapon at the start. There are rogue like mechanics as well, item drops/stat buffs change every restart tho I'm not sure about item/shop locations or even enemy placement.

Only thing I didn't like is the music. If I'm gonna traverse the same locations a billion times then music needs to be on point. I dunno, maybe it'll grow on me.

Overall I am having fun. Combat is on point even though there are slight performance hiccups. But nothing gamebreaking of course. I recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 26, 2017)

Megaman X is in the list? I mean, that's great and all, but I'm a bit surprised that it didn't include the other 2 sequels.
Still, the lineup list of games are worthwhile.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2017)

Decided to get Valkyrie Drive: Bhikkuni since it's on sale and I had a coupon.

Fuck me the game's actually pretty solid and the fighting system has a surprising amount of depth.

Story is poor so far, but I guess that's not what you get these games for. Still, with Senran, I don't recall be openly annoyed with half the cast and bored with the other half, so there's that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Decided to get Valkyrie Drive: Bhikkuni since it's on sale and I had a coupon.
> 
> Fuck me the game's actually pretty solid and the fighting system has a surprising amount of depth.
> 
> Story is poor so far, but I guess that's not what you get these games for. Still, with Senran, I don't recall be openly annoyed with half the cast and bored with the other half, so there's that.



You need a dose of PG/Clover action games bruva.  

Bayo1 is 15 bucks on steam atm. Please try.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2017)

Okay, since none of my _actual_ friends want it...

Won a free copy of Tyranny, doesn't really run well on my POS comp and it doesn't really interest me but it's already tied to a GOG account I didn't know I had (so yes, it's DRM-free/GOG version, not Steam). I don't use this shitty account though so if any of you worthless pieces of shit want a free copy of Tyranny hit me up on Discord and I'll give you the account.

MrKrory #1782

Then fuck off and never speak to me again

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 26, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bayo1 is 15 bucks on steam atm. Please try.



Oh shit, how could I forget about that one.
How is the game on PC?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You need a dose of PG/Clover action games bruva.
> 
> Bayo1 is 15 bucks on steam atm. Please try.



I just might. The main reason I never gave VD a chance in the first place was because I didn't like the designs and I greatly feel the same way about Bayo.

Maybe it's time to stop being such a stickler about *a e s t h e t i c *and just dive into some stuff.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2017)

Nevermind, someone else took it, y'all can fuck off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Oh shit, how could I forget about that one.
> How is the game on PC?



Just bought it but I haven't touched it yet. But apparently it's a good port.




Shirker said:


> I just might. The main reason I never gave VD a chance in the first place was because I didn't like the designs and I greatly feel the same way about Bayo.
> 
> Maybe it's time to stop being such a stickler about *a e s t h e t i c *and just dive into some stuff.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just bought it but I haven't touched it yet. But apparently it's a good port.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> this
> 
> Not a bad line up.



 Eh...I can 2 or 3 that can be replaced. And no Chrono Trigger....come on....and Mario Allstars should be in instead of just Mario World.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Eh...I can 2 or 3 that can be replaced. And no Chrono Trigger....come on....and Mario Allstars should be in instead of just Mario World.



I agree about Chrono. Seemed like a no brainer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2017)

Waybig reacted to the ray at close range

Found this baby at a second hand store for 3 euros. Kept hearing good things about it ever since these guys were hired to make Starcraft: Ghost.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2017)

Vanquish plays like butter on PC too, even if I saw a visual glitch I never saw when I played this game incessantly on my 360. Hopefully it was a one 1 thing since it was really jarring on account of well animated the lip synching in this game is.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 27, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> said that
> 
> Found this baby at a second hand store for 3 euros. Kept hearing good things about it ever since these guys were hired to make Starcraft: Ghost.


CLASSIC


----------



## Yak (Jun 28, 2017)

Made some use of the steam summer sale as well as general sales offers and got me Wolfenstein - The Old Blood and New Order as well as Darkest Dungeon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm holding out on Wolfenstein until it goes under $10

Might pick up Hyper Light Drifter, though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm holding until Doom 4 get a discount higher than fitty percent. I don't get how Old Blood costs a much as New Order, that's bullshit. 

I just bought a bunch of old school first person shooter I haven't played in years so far.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm holding until Doom 4 get a discount higher than fitty percent. I don't get how Old Blood costs a much as New Order, that's bullshit.
> 
> I just bought a bunch of old school first person shooter I haven't played in years so far.


cdkeys sometimes has Doom for around $10 or less btw.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm holding until Doom 4 get a discount higher than fitty percent.



That's just retarded.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2017)

Anyways, I have a GOG copy of Outlast II now.

Anyone wants it (I have the actual redeem key this time), hit me up on Discord.

Metroid Prime 4 is never coming out, drop dead. <3


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2017)

Okay, also got:

Beat Cop

The Sexy Brutale

Regalia: Of Men and Monarchs

(All GOG)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2017)

Good to see y'all playing nice.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 1, 2017)

So... is it worth getting Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 on Steam? It's currently $15 until July 5th, which is an interesting game. However, I'm not really a Fighting-Type gamer, and MvCI will be coming out in about 2 months from now.
Thoughts?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> So... is it worth getting Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 on Steam? It's currently $15 until July 5th, which is an interesting game. However, I'm not really a Fighting-Type gamer, and MvCI will be coming out in about 2 months from now.
> Thoughts?



It's lacking on SP content so if that bothers you skip it. Also, I hear netcode is still meh. It's a great game tho. I double dipped.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 1, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's lacking on SP content so if that bothers you skip it. Also, I hear netcode is still meh. It's a great game tho. I double dipped.



So there's really nothing except the Story mode (which really isn't one) for Single Players like myself. Thanks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yak (Jul 2, 2017)

Darkest Dungeon should be aptly renamed into "coping with failure simulator". Or "Kobayashi-Maru Test".


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 2, 2017)

SGDQ in 2.5 hours boys

Nier first game PogChamp


----------



## Krory (Jul 3, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Anyways, I have a GOG copy of Outlast II now.
> 
> Anyone wants it (I have the actual redeem key this time), hit me up on Discord.
> 
> Metroid Prime 4 is never coming out, drop dead. <3





Magilou said:


> Okay, also got:
> 
> Beat Cop
> 
> ...



It's all gone now. You can all drop dead.

Thank you, Kaitou and RemChu.


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2017)

fuck you bitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2017)

Solid line-up. Making my New 2DS purchase much easier.


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2017)

I should get the new one coming out


----------



## Krory (Jul 3, 2017)

>Create a Playstation 4 trailer of Anthem using XBox One X gameplay and just photoshopping PS4 control prompts over top of it but forgetting to do it in some places

WAY TO GO, EA/BIOWARE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 3, 2017)

Magilou said:


> It's all gone now. You can all drop dead.
> 
> Thank you, Kaitou and RemChu.



Love u too



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Solid line-up. Making my New 2DS purchase much easier.



New 2DS still trips me out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2017)

I know most people don't mention him when talking about Nioh, but Sir William is a fucking badass. 

I wonder if it's possible to have him as a guest character in a future Soul Calibur game.


----------



## The World (Jul 4, 2017)

the downgrade is real!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2017)

The World said:


> the downgrade is real!



This is pretty tight actually.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 5, 2017)

The Castlevania cartoon dude is making an Assassin's Creed cartoon too, lol.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 5, 2017)

I buy 3 games on Steam and I can't fuckin play any of them! There's no audio coming out of any of these fuckin games. fuck PC gaming right now! fuck this new PC I just built


----------



## Naruto (Jul 8, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> I buy 3 games on Steam and I can't fuckin play any of them! There's no audio coming out of any of these fuckin games. fuck PC gaming right now! fuck this new PC I just built



Do you have sound elsewhere on your computer? What's your audio setup? Speakers? TV via HDMI? Headset? Jack or USB?


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 8, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Do you have sound elsewhere on your computer? What's your audio setup? Speakers? TV via HDMI? Headset? Jack or USB?


I'm just using speakers via 3.5mm jack from my mobo's onboard audio. I've disabled every other audio source. What's also weird is that these 3 games (VA-11 HALL-A, Hyper Light Drifter, Momodora RutM) don't even close down properly. The windows don't close and if I'm doing fullscreen on these games, I don't have access to any windows since the image of the start menus of the games get stuck as my desktop background and I can't open up any windows. I have to sign out or restart the computer. If they're in windowed mode, I can open up Task Manager and kill it from there. I tried using both Realtek audio drivers from both the mobo site and Realtek's website, but neither fixed it.

I tried playing these games on my old laptop, and they run and close down flawlessly.

I'm also having problems with older games (Battlefield 3 and 4) where they run fine but there's no audio either. I suspect it's caused by some DirectX error I get when I install them. I've tried every solution I could find to fix it, but nothing worked either.

Honestly, I think it's just cos I'm using a Ryzen CPU. I ordered a sound card to see if that makes any difference. If it doesn't, I'll return it and MAYBE do a fresh install of Windows.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 8, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> I'm just using speakers via 3.5mm jack from my mobo's onboard audio. I've disabled every other audio source. What's also weird is that these 3 games (VA-11 HALL-A, Hyper Light Drifter, Momodora RutM) don't even close down properly. The windows don't close and if I'm doing fullscreen on these games, I don't have access to any windows since the image of the start menus of the games get stuck as my desktop background and I can't open up any windows. I have to sign out or restart the computer. If they're in windowed mode, I can open up Task Manager and kill it from there. I tried using both Realtek audio drivers from both the mobo site and Realtek's website, but neither fixed it.
> 
> I tried playing these games on my old laptop, and they run and close down flawlessly.
> 
> ...



Sound card? Dude, just do a fresh install of windows now 

It sounds like you haven't installed drivers or redist files for something.

confirmed my suspicions

confirmed my suspicions

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 8, 2017)

Yeah, I tried all that a couple days ago.

But I appreciate the help. I fuckin nuked the thing and now everything works. PC GAMING IS THE BESTTTTT!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 9, 2017)

So I'm the kinda guy who's usually pessimistic as fuck and even when I try to be something other than a cynical mouth-breathing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I kinda force it. And after the bullshit with Lords of shadow and Konami packing bags and telling everyone to fuck off, it seemed like a good time to tap into that asshole pessimism. 

But this Castlevania cartoon is actually really good. Like "I'm gonna rewatch this down the line" good. And written by some comic book guy who doesn't give a shit about videogames. It's clearly western in visuals and tone but immediately recognizable, it's serious and "le edgy" but not afraid to crack jokes to lighten the mood. It's a little too talky and not enough action but the action that there is well animated and fuck me, well choreographed. The last fight is fucking awesome because they translated Alucard into animation EXACTLY on point. He talks, moves and fights like the weeb vampire knight that he is.

Also Trevor is an asshole with a heart of gold. Best hero trope. Best video game adaptation. Second season confirmed. Castlevania is still kicking. Cool shit.

Music's bland, though. And second season need less original bullshit and more Castlevania stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2017)

this meme is legit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 11, 2017)

she would


----------



## Yak (Jul 11, 2017)

Haven't tuned in on the development status of Divinity Original Sin 2 in a while but HOT DAMN they have done so much already with this game, I am going to love it to death. They even added a polymorph magic tree where you can partially morph into animals and gain specific attributes and combat attacks, just great! Character creation also looks fucking amazing again. Can't wait till this will finally be released, we got new races too <3


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2017)

this is the best thing I've ever seen. how did i miss this?

oh right i dont play this dumb game.


----------



## Yak (Jul 12, 2017)

September 17th can't come soon enough


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2017)

looks like Elder Scrolls mixed with a korean MMO


----------



## Yak (Jul 13, 2017)

The World said:


> looks like Elder Scrolls mixed with a korean MMO



And yet it is better than both. Divinity Original Sin was one of the best classic-style rpgs of the last years if not decade(s) and this one here, the second part is likely going to do even better. Larian Studios is still severaly underrated, sadly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yak (Jul 14, 2017)

Uhh the magic system is just mouthwatering. I can let it rain blood, enchant it to turn it into poison, then poison my enemies or blow it up via a fireball. Fire can be enchanted with holy magic into holy fire which burns undead and heals me or via dark powers into dark fire which keeps on burning endlessly and doesn't fizzle out.


----------



## Rax (Jul 14, 2017)

Streaming DS2 now

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 15, 2017)

FINALLY


----------



## Six (Jul 16, 2017)

Will we ever get a horror game like   again?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2017)

Salem finally won a evo, that was pretty exciting.


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## God (Jul 18, 2017)

Nimura Furuta said:


> Will we ever get a horror game like   again?



That fucking kojima collab silent hills game


----------



## The World (Jul 19, 2017)

don't remind me


----------



## Darth (Jul 19, 2017)

Just started playing Brave Exvius a couple weeks ago, and i'm surprised to see there isn't a thread for it here in the Arcade. Other gachas like FEH and F/GO have their own threads though.


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2017)

Looks like they're making this more action oriented


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2017)

we made it boyz


wew


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2017)

Not sure which is worse, entitled sensitive Youtubers or obsessed fanarmies of said entitled sensitive Youtubers. And some game companies have been recently catering to both? lel 

I mean I have a youtuber or two that I like, but it becomes a complete cringe war when they become too big and not sustain/improve their quality and go on these silly tantrums when their fans call them out on it. Especially when they're going on about how hard editing and scripting is... Well fuck, if you're getting paid for this shit, you shouldn't expect an easy payday and actually put in work like everyone else with a job ever. And let's be honest, the pay is fucking good and you get to play games most of your daily life. I haven't touched a game all week last week ffs.

If you're going with a new direction, then by all means. Just don't get pissy about it when your rabid fanboys don't like it. 

/mini rant


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2017)

Makes me think of TotalBiscuit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2017)

I do see a few youtubers like GamingBrit, HyperBit Hero, BunnyHop something or other and Matthewmatosis since they can either entertain me or even be somewhat insightful. I think I'm incapable of being a straight out fan since every time they say something i disagree, I get triggered. That being said, the more modest ones tend to be best. I see one TotalBiscuit or Angry Joe a.k.a Pissed off Pedro a.k.a Mad Miguel a.k.a Enervated Emmanuel and I wonder why people even bother.

Anyway, fuck that. Time to waste my life with pointless info. Japaneses companies are showing sales numbers.

Link removed

Link removed

Switch sold 5m +/-, BotW sold almost 4m, Mario Kart 8: DLC edition sold 3.5 mil and ARMS did 1.18m. Dunno about Splatoon 2 but that thing sold close to a million in japan alone. Nintendo has some hard numbers for a Japanese company.

Capcom also updated their Platinum titles. Resident Evil 5 is almost at 10m, 6 is at 9m and 7 is getting close to those 4m they wanted. SF5 is still dripping sweet nothings, 1.7m after all this time. It's basically an e-sport game now. They really liked the Switch port of SF2 since they sold 500k and it cost next to nothing to port.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2017)

Switch doing good is good news. I'll end up getting one for Mario + BtoW later this year.

Capcom however, RE7 still sold well under 5 and 6 even if it's near expectations. I still think they goofed up with their marketing with that one.

Sad about SFV, it's actually a fun game, but all those dumb decisions rekt its cred. Word of mouth is law these days, and Capcom somehow has worse rep than MS and EA atm.

EDIT: If Capcom is looking to sticking to this low budget shtick, then calling Platinum might be a good idea right now. The latter is usually very good at knowing what to cut out without making the game look/play like shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2017)

It could be pretty sweet if Kamiya revisited Okami or Viewtful Joe or something. Shame Mikami is owned by Zenimax, he'll never work on God Hand or even Vanquish again.

Capcom announced there that they're now developing a bunch of stuff for the Switch if that's good news for anyone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2017)

Oi vey, that PS+ price bump.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 28, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oi vey, that PS+ price bump.


just for europe at the moment?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oi vey, that PS+ price bump.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2017)

poor Yurop


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 29, 2017)

Crazy how much PUBG has exploded. Kudos to Bluehole for hiring PlayerUnknown in an old Valve way to make this happen.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2017)

I've seen a shitload of streamers play that game

never knew what it was about


----------



## Krory (Aug 5, 2017)

Mass Effect: Andromeda studio got absorbed by Jade Raymond's new studio. 

Also, in more somber news, RIP Daniel Licht (passed like two days ago actually). Was a composer for a bunch of movies and television shows like Dexter and Thinner, but was also composer for Dishonored and Dishonored II.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2017)

**Game's so shit, they kill a studio*
*
Takes a while for the industry to realize they've stepped on shit but even it can't ignore the digested corn smell for too long.

Daniel Licht also worked on a couple of Silent Hill games which were pretty good in their own right.

Shame.


----------



## Krory (Aug 5, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Game's so shit, they kill a studio*
> *
> Takes a while for the industry to realize they've stepped on shit but even it can't ignore the digested corn smell for too long.
> 
> ...



He worked on Downpour and Book of Memories.

No they were not.

I mean, the music was fine even if clearly not Akira Yamaoka... the games not.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 7, 2017)

Just saw the game Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. This game flew completly under my radar up until now. It comes out tomorrow but I have other shit to play first. Anyone knows if this is worth keeping tabs on?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Just saw the game Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. This game flew completly under my radar up until now. It comes out tomorrow but I have other shit to play first. Anyone knows if this is worth keeping tabs on?




If you like cinematic games then it might be for you. They're the same guys that made Heavenly Sword and the DmC reboot, albeit this time it's *much more* story focused. 

@The World was interested in it I think.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 7, 2017)

Megaman Legacy Collection 2 coming out this week, but for $20? I think I would prefer to get Dark Souls instead.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 7, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If you like cinematic games then it might be for you. They're the same guys that made Heavenly Sword and the DmC reboot, albeit this time it's *much more* story focused.
> 
> @The World was interested in it I think.



It's a Hack n Slash then I suppose. I could use one of these I think.  A strong story would be the the icing on the cake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> It's a Hack n Slash then I suppose. I could use one of these I think.  A strong story would be the the icing on the cake.



Might as well wait for reviews to see how deep the combat is. Although iirc the game is kinda cheap so don't expect anything major gameplay-wise.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Megaman Legacy Collection 2 coming out this week, but for $20? I think I would prefer to get Dark Souls instead.



20's pretty decent, they even chip in remixed stages and boss rushes. That makes it all the classic game, too. They should work on collecting Legends, Network and the X series too while they're at it.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 7, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 20's pretty decent, they even chip in remixed stages and boss rushes. That makes it all the classic game, too. They should work on collecting Legends, Network and the X series too while they're at it.



True, but I guess one of my biggest complaint is that the first LC should've included all 10 of the games instead of separate. It's really pathetic on their part to just put 6 games and not include the other 4. Wouldn't mind the price going up to $25 or even $30, but at least that's a total of 10 games included in a single package.
But it's whatever, I'll eventually get the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2017)

It's rare to see collections that large ever, even for old games like that. It's greedy but not on the level of pathetic like, say, Nintendo NES remix.

I still say they need to bring the more nice side series to the current generation.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 7, 2017)

Agreed. It would be great to have the ability to play through old games that were once popular.

On the note of the X Series, I don't think it would be a brilliant move to re-release all 8 of the games. At least, not until X6 and X7 received a revamp, because X6 has some of the shittiest levels I have ever played while X7 was an abomination.
I think Capcom's best move is to do a remaster of the series similar to what happened with the Crash Bandicoot trilogy. I know they did such with Maverick Hunter X and it didn't meet the sales expectations, but that's mainly because it was released at a terrible timing (IIR, it was released around the time where the PSP was brand new to the market, which means not many people have the opportunity to get a PSP). The same could happen with the other Megaman series, especially the classical Megaman series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2017)

You mean the Crash Bandicoot trilogy remake, right? 

I blame less the platform as I do the game not looking very good. The visuals were about the worst translation from 2D to 3D I can think of. I wouldn't mind them porting the game as it is. They did it with DMC2 and I commend them for it. Maybe cause I'm a nerd ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but I appreciate how the worst game is there for perspective with the other 2 widely different games.

Shit like Konami doing an HD collection of Silent Hill without 1 or 4 is some retarded shit. Even if the whole package was just a big amateur hour session.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes, hence why I said a remaster. 

The platform did played a role in Maverick Hunter X tho. Never thought the visuals were horrible (at least, back when the game was out), and I really did liked how it had good VA and differences from the OG game, but the sales weren't great because there weren't many people who had a PSP when it first came out. A Remaster of the Megaman X games (or any of the Megaman games, including the classical Megaman) might revive the franchise if it succeeds like the Crash Bandicoot N-Sane Trilogy.
The question is will Capcom take such risk?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2017)

**Capcom*

*Risks**

Pick one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2017)

Holy shit I want this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2017)

That a sexy thang.

US only, prob.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 8, 2017)

Sick New 3DS


----------



## The World (Aug 8, 2017)

they probably sold out already

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Itachі (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone here been playing Mount & Blade: Warband recently? I've been playing it on the PS4 and really enjoying it, had it on the PC before and thought it wouldn't play that well on console but I like it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2017)

Legacy 2 artwork fucking with us. This seems really recent compared to anything else in the collection. Also the only piece drawn digitally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 9, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Legacy 2 artwork fucking with us. This seems really recent compared to anything else in the collection. Also the only piece drawn digitally.



Huh, based on the design, I thought it might look like it belongs to Frost Man.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2017)

suggest ways to address them to increase women's representation in tech without resorting to discrimination

Dead Rising 5 leaked, apparently. 4 has done so bad critically and commercially that it has reached DMC2 status internally that they're already pretending it doesn't exist.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2017)

> Time limit is back, and it is tough



Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dead Rising 5 leaked



:letgo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2017)

DR5 before DMC5.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Entitled whining



Fact: Every DR where the timer is either gimped or deleted is a worse game than the original.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> DR5 before DMC5.



TGS, man. We're almost there. Capcom only announces game just before they're released now. DMCs are usually announced at TGSs. Believe in the crazy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> TGS, man. We're almost there. Capcom only announces game just before they're released now. DMCs are usually announced at TGSs. Believe in the crazy.



Not sure I want DMC5 now. It's obvious it's gonna look a little off since Capcom are doing the budget thing now, but even if that's okay by me... it's gonna get the usual Crapcom hate and do less than well, and then Capcom will go like "aight, we gonna lay off DMC6 for another decade or four" essentially killing the franchise.

Also, puppies die.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2017)

Fuck that noise. Bring that shit full force, warts and all. Itsuno's one of my top 5 developers in the game, that guy needs to work his magic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> warts and all




Literally

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2017)

I said warts, not meth.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2017)

DMC5 - Dante now has demon warts confronts his meth dealer for cutting him off. 8/8 GOTY would buy the on-disc dlc again.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 11, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Literally



Goddamnit, those eyes.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 20's pretty decent, they even chip in remixed stages and boss rushes. That makes it all the classic game, too. They should work on collecting Legends, Network and the X series too while they're at it.


I'd be all for it if it was the Saturn version of MM8 and they added MM and Bass but since Capcom phoned it in I probably won't get the game anytime soon. With less games than the previous collection and capcom even taking minor stuff out (like the famicoms in Junk Man's stage) I feel like the price should have dropped to 15 bucks.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 13, 2017)

So I got Megaman Legacy Collection 2 and I'm almost done with Megaman 7. THAT FUCKING WILY CAPSULE IS FUCKING BULLSHIT.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fact: Every DR where the timer is either gimped or deleted is a worse game than the original.



Fact: The original DR is the worst game ever made, so this is literally an impossibility


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2017)

*Nier's* success has to this point given Platinum a new fanbase, a growing staff, a brilliant success story, an increase in qualified job applicants, and a great favour. Normally, I can't help but do everything by myself... it's a pitiful story, but *to say that Yoko-san saved Platinum would not be an overstatement. I cannot thank him enough.*

Guess Near a Tomato really helped Platinum Games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Aug 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Nier's* success has to this point given Platinum a new fanbase, a growing staff, a brilliant success story, an increase in qualified job applicants, and a great favour. Normally, I can't help but do everything by myself... it's a pitiful story, but *to say that Yoko-san saved Platinum would not be an overstatement. I cannot thank him enough.*
> 
> Guess Near a Tomato really helped Platinum Games


Fantastic to hear. Nier Automata was a blast.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Nier's* success has to this point given Platinum a new fanbase, a growing staff, a brilliant success story, an increase in qualified job applicants, and a great favour. Normally, I can't help but do everything by myself... it's a pitiful story, but *to say that Yoko-san saved Platinum would not be an overstatement. I cannot thank him enough.*
> 
> Guess Near a Tomato really helped Platinum Games



Crazy what a good game with good marketing can achieve.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Crazy what a good game with good marketing can achieve.



Platinum saved Taro.

Taro saved Platinum.

Greatest love story ever told.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 14, 2017)

That being said, I hope Platinum Games goes back to pure action rather than just "Action-RPG" after the RPG projects they're working on now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 15, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Crazy what a good game with good marketing can achieve.



Warms my cold black heart


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 15, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That being said, I hope Platinum Games goes back to pure action rather than just "Action-RPG" after the RPG projects they're working on now.


yeh, fuck scalebound


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That being said, I hope Platinum Games goes back to pure action rather than just "Action-RPG" after the RPG projects they're working on now.



Can I start spamming Bayo3 beg posts yet?


----------



## Monna (Aug 15, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Can I start spamming Bayo3 beg posts yet?


I'll allow it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2017)

Well dick.. If Jane allows it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 16, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Can I start spamming Bayo3 beg posts yet?



Well, you are a mod now, so go nuts. Maybe after about a couple years of it and swearing off SEGA forever, they'll come out with a sequel and a neat spin-off of some sort.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Well, you are a mod now, so go nuts. Maybe after about a couple years of it and swearing off SEGA forever, they'll come out with a sequel and a neat spin-off of some sort.



@Naruto

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Naruto (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 16, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Can I start spamming Bayo3 beg posts yet?



How would Bayonetta on meth would look like though? Dante and Kratos are long past their golden day.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2017)

dub

This shit isn't confusing at all.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 19, 2017)

XBOX1X, XBOX Edition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2017)

1XB0X1X, 1PS1XG0NG1VE1TYA, DAY1XED1T10N

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2017)

Dunno if this is real, but I like the design. Hope it's real.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Monna (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2017)

THQ Nordic is all about wacky open worlds lately.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2017)

This dude has been leaking a PS All Stars 2 for the last 4 days at /v/ nonstop and literally no one gives a shit. Maybe this time it won't be an hilarious amateur hour.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 19, 2017)

Those screenshots look pretty cool, so I hope it's real.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2017)

RIP Bundle sites


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 20, 2017)

Assassin's Creed always has great CGI trailers.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dunno if this is real, but I like the design. Hope it's real.



looks like a nice substitute while waiting for Horizon 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2017)

Where's the next Syphon Filter?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dunno if this is real, but I like the design. Hope it's real.



Thread is up:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2017)

I watched it for 3 minutes at the Xbox dude was asked what they did have for exclusives this year.

The guy chocked, mentioned Halo, Gears of War and Forza then pulled the console exclusive Cuphead *then* dodged the question by saying they're enhancing their library with 4K.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I watched it for 3 minutes at the Xbox dude was asked what they did have for exclusives this year.
> 
> The guy chocked, mentioned Halo, Gears of War and Forza then pulled the console exclusive Cuphead *then* dodged the question by saying they're enhancing their library with 4K.



That's fucking sad. Hope he gets paid well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2017)

new xbone is DoA


PS5 when 

the *shitty* CPU in PS4/PS4 Pro is holding back the industry 

Im not even kidding, PS4 rules the devs as the gen winner and its shitty CPU struggles with a stable 30 fps in older games 

make PS5 with a modern good future-proof CPU and we can have better physics/AI with less frame-drops .. this will help PC versions too


GPU side is much more scalable but a bad CPU holds everything back


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2017)

Weiss said:


> new xbone is DoA
> 
> 
> PS5 when
> ...



building something like that and compressed into a sized of your pinky will take time and will cost us $$$$. do you want the PS5 to be at $1500? I sure don't.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2017)

nah, a Ryzen 3 or even 5 will be fine and still cost $400-500 at most for the end product


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 21, 2017)

Holy shit, Age of Empires IV.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 21, 2017)

they need to stop trying to push 4K console gaming this gen. they would've been so better off sticking with 1080p and maybe jump to 1440p with stable performance.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 22, 2017)

1440p at 60 fps would have been much better for consoles, to be sure.

But let's be honest, even that would have been tough with their current hardware. Often the 4K advertised isn't really 4K.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2017)

they'll announce dota 2 for consoles next


----------



## Naruto (Aug 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> they'll announce dota 2 for consoles next



Watching somebody try to play Dota with a gamepad would be legitimate entertainment for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2017)

Naruto said:


> 1440p at 60 fps would have been much better for consoles, to be sure.
> 
> But let's be honest, even that would have been tough with their current hardware. Often the 4K advertised isn't really 4K.



Thought the XboneX is legit 4K.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2017)

-Titty Ninja Splatoon game comes out in Japan
-Marvelous/XSeed announce localization and special edition bonuses
-No release date
-Promises to have it done sometime in the summer
-Months pass
-August begins
-Marvelous/XSeed stress that it will still come out durinng the summer
-EU Release date is finally announce
-Literally the day after Summer ends


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 22, 2017)

Crowbat's my guy. Don't E-Celeb like a bitch, doesn't monetize and beg for money like a bigger bitch. Just shitposts about the industry about the *really* stupid side of it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The World (Aug 22, 2017)

>Me waiting for that scarce crowbat vid


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thought the XboneX is legit 4K.


it is legit 4k. you can play Super lucky's tale in 4k 60fps


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2017)

does it display RROD in 4K as well?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 24, 2017)

August: Sonic Mania
September: Metroid: Samus Returns
October: The Evil Within 2

I don't think I've ever bought so many brand new games in a single year, good thing I don't have a Switch still or I'd go for Odyssey like a crack whore. And I still need to get Wolfenstein 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 25, 2017)

A fan remake of classic Tomb Raider on the Unreal Engine 4 is on it's way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 25, 2017)

my fat ps3 just YLOD on me. omg I'm so mad. I have a fuckin disc stuck in there too now. I'm gonna try taking it out tomorrow.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 25, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> A fan remake of classic Tomb Raider on the Unreal Engine 4 is on it's way.


specifically I think the demo of the first level will be released (for free ofc) on September 1-st


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 25, 2017)

It's fan made, they can't charge money for it even if they wanted.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2017)

Don't get excited about any fan project before it's actually completed.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2017)

Oh shit. Sega' Yakuza studio had some nice reveals.

Next mainline Yakuza games will have a new protagonist.


Yakuza 2 remake built with Yakuza 6' engine


Fist of the North Star game also running on Yakuza's 6 engine which looks THE ABSOLUTE TITS.



Also mobile shit with a PC port (Monkey paw much?)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2017)

Pre-ordered the Samus 3DS :WOW

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2017)

Chloe > Nathan + NuLara

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 26, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Chloe > Nathan + NuLara


Is the ass back?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2017)

for me its:

Lara >= NuLara = Nathan >= U2 Chloe > U4 Chloe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> Is the ass back?



It never left. It was always inside your heart.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2017)

It's a pretty good year for patrician taste. Near a Tomato's 2B probably wins it, though.

Now that I think about it, after all that effort to make NuLara this realistic character free from the shackles of the "male gaze" or whatever, they ended up making her a god damn bombshell with a killer ass. I like.

Also, scratch that, I'm buying 4 games these next 2 months.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> after all that effort to make NuLara this realistic character free from the shackles of the "male gaze" or whatever, they ended up making her a god damn bombshell with a killer ass. I like.


I think they only tried to change the classic Lara look - boobs not as big + less revealing clothes/no short shorts etc.

which they did pretty much


but still kept her hot which they know sells copies


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's a pretty good year for patrician taste. Near a Tomato's 2B probably wins it, though.



I'll have to respectfully disagree my man. While 2B's is rounder and tighter, and gets bonus points for being more of an exhibitionist. Chloe's wins due to sheer size, lob-sidedness, and pure amazing camera work that makes it literally impossible to focus on gameplay/cut-scenes for more than 2-3 minutes before getting absorbed by that shit. It's like one minute you're shooting shitfucks, and the second... BAAAMMM.. ASS IN YO FACE. I feel sorry for dem jeans. Must be torture containing such dat thiccness.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Also, scratch that, I'm buying 4 games these next 2 months.



Keep forgetting about this. Such shit marketing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2017)

Chloe ass in U4 is 10/10, but I liked her face more in U2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'll have to respectfully disagree my man. While 2B's is rounder and tighter, and gets bonus points for being more of an exhibitionist. Chloe's wins due to sheer size, lob-sidedness, and pure amazing camera work that makes it literally impossible to focus on gameplay/cut-scenes for more than 2-3 minutes before getting absorbed by that shit. It's like one minute you're shooting shitfucks, and the second... BAAAMMM.. ASS IN YO FACE. I feel sorry for dem jeans. Must be torture containing such dat thiccness.



Haven't played much Uncharted to really know how thicc the asses are but I'll take your word for it. Still need to play this last expansion.

Leotards and S&M/Maid gear are my fetishes though so I'm kinda biased when it comes to TooBee's booty.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Keep forgetting about this. Such shit marketing.



Microsoft doesn't try to market anything that's not Halo, Forza and Gears of War these days. They didn't even let the Prime guy finish ReCore and they had to make an "Definite" version just to include content that's in the cover of the original. I only remembered Cuphead cause Youtube knows how much of a fucking loser I am and suggested a bunch of Gamescom stuff.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2017)

Speaking of hot ladies, SFV's new character hits all the right notes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Speaking of hot ladies, SFV's new character hits all the right notes.



Yo. She does kinda remind me of Viola with that orb thingy. But I have to say the animations are on point. And as for the "battle costume", well kek. This game really is Ass Fighter V aint it. 

EDIT: FORGOT ABOUT AMAKUSA!!!

Need to get back on Samurai Shodown soon. Even for just some casual shit with friends.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Haven't played much Uncharted to really know how thicc the asses are but I'll take your word for it. Still need to play this last expansion.
> 
> Leotards and S&M/Maid gear are my fetishes though so I'm kinda biased when it comes to TooBee's booty.



LL is aight. They actually let you do some treasure hunting that even rewards you for sidetracking. It's not "muh open wlrd" just yet, but there's more exploring than set pieces *so far* which is a nice balance.

Also, I was just about done wit Nafan. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Microsoft doesn't try to market anything that's not Halo, Forza and Gears of War these days. They didn't even let the Prime guy finish ReCore and they had to make an "Definite" version just to include content that's in the cover of the original. I only remembered Cuphead cause Youtube knows how much of a fucking loser I am and suggested a bunch of Gamescom stuff.



I'll try playing my first run with a friend(no waifu ). I live for couch co-op so it seems like the perfect opportunity.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2017)

SNK's releasing an uncensored version of 4, there's that.

Speaking of playing together, we gonna play some Cuphead, ^ (use bro). If it has online which I don't even know.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> SNK's releasing an uncensored version of 4, there's that.
> 
> Speaking of playing together, we gonna play some Cuphead, ^ (use bro). If it has online which I don't even know.



Aight. I'll be picking up the PC version obviously. Tho am gunna have to tread the unsightly wastelands of the xbox store don't I?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2017)

Shit, it's not on Steam, is it?

Edit: Yes, it is. Exactly 1 month after Mania. Good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 27, 2017)

Cuphead is on Steam.



Only split screen coop at release tho, online will be patched in later.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh thank fuck. I hear Killer Instinct will be on steam also. Good shit. Fuck the xbox store.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2017)

That's cool. I can practice in the mean time.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh thank fuck. I hear Killer Instinct will be on steam also. Good shit. Fuck the xbox store.



It is???


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2017)

Shirker said:


> It is???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh my, that Egyptian lady is all kinds of hot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yak (Aug 28, 2017)

It's right around the corner, fuck yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2017)

Got a Paystation Quadrizzle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 30, 2017)

Pro or Amateur?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2017)

Nah, no pro. Just vanilla ass PS4 from a 2nd hand place.
Not really interested in the performance boost tbh, and I only really got it so I can play PBS, Infinite, and Persona 5, finally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2017)

Ultra Edition

EDIT: Oh shit. It's a completely new game? Not bad, although I prefer the old artstyle myself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Got a Paystation Quadrizzle.



Gimme your name tag. Let's see if we have a good connection so you can school me in Tekken.  

PS: I really suck at Tekken.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2017)

The new meat boy is autorun mobile bullshit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2017)

Naruto said:


> The new meat boy is autorun mobile bullshit



The "From" tab covered the pause button so I didn't see it. Anyway... shite.


----------



## Yak (Aug 31, 2017)

Finally some info on the Undead in the new Divinity. Awesome.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2017)

this would be a cool level to have

ancient mayan Samus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2017)

10 million is pocket change for Nintendo, they're fine.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2017)

its good to hear that professional con-artists such as iLife is demanding money from Ningendo


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 1, 2017)

iLife needing some $$ to stay alive


----------



## Shirker (Sep 2, 2017)

I have done nothing but play Persona 5 for 3 days.

I shouldn't've bought this game. Going back to my "working at all waking hours" schedule is gonna suck.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gimme your name tag. Let's see if we have a good connection so you can school me in Tekken.
> 
> PS: I really suck at Tekken.



Pretty sure I already have you as a friend since all this PSshit's connected, but in case I don't: Shirker-BX3, hyphen included (i think)


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Cuphead is on Steam.
> 
> 
> 
> Only split screen coop at release tho, online will be patched in later.


but it on GOG or something! forget Steam!

--


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 2, 2017)

Jesus, this is giving me Polygon playing DOOM flashbacks.


----------



## Shiki (Sep 2, 2017)

They don't make them like this anymore... 

<3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2017)

It's an amazing year for Video Game music tho. Sonic Mania, Nier A, Hollow Knight, and Persona 5 all have amazing music.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> but it on GOG or something! forget Steam!
> 
> --



Ok, Cuphead will be raped by these incompetent reviewers. Let the 6 and 7s come.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 3, 2017)

I feel like if you need to watch a review to help you make a decision on getting this game, then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2017)

You clearly know me well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2017)

I'd pay good money to see him play Contra.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 3, 2017)

Asking for people's opinions here: Should I save up some money and get myself a Nintendo Switch, or should I go for a PS4?

Nintendo Switch is an interesting console that's really great to have, mainly because of its convenience (hand-held or displayed on TV).
The problem is that there's only a few games available for the Switch (there's only 3 games that I'm currently interested in: Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Super Mario Odyssey, and Blaster Master Zero). Granted, I'm sure there will be other games coming out in the next coming years.

PS4 has a crapton of games that I'm really interested in (from Crash Bandicoot remaster to the upcoming GOW). IIR, I can also do things like watch Netflix with it.
Only problem is that I don't really have a TV, which means I'll have to buy one on top of it.

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 4, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Asking for people's opinions here: Should I save up some money and get myself a Nintendo Switch, or should I go for a PS4?



Whether you go for one or the other will depend on which exclusives you prefer, and you're the only one who can decide that.

Personally I wouldn't go for a Switch yet, purely because it still has virtually no games. I'm sure this will change in a year or two, but for now its only appeal is Breath of the Wild, which is a good game and all, but no system is worth a single game. And I've already played it on Wii U.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2017)

My friend asked me the same question a week ago. Told him to get a PS4. It already has a very good and versatile library. It already has a lot of Nintendo clones anyway. Even a Smash one lmao.

However, *if TV is a problem then maybe consider a Switch for that reason ALONE*. But TVs are generally much cheaper nowadays, and since you wanna watch Netflix and shit it'll be super convenient.

I'm a huge Nintendo fan and I'm telling you the PS4 is the only choice atm.

EDIT: If you want portability, then maybe consider a 3DS as well. Much cheaper than the Switch and has a fuckload of quality shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2017)

dawwwww

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yak (Sep 4, 2017)

The World said:


> dawwwww



*cries in Nilfgaardian*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> My friend asked me the same question a week ago. Told him to get a PS4. It already has a very good and versatile library. It already has a lot of Nintendo clones anyway. Even a Smash one lmao.
> 
> However, *if TV is a problem then maybe consider a Switch for that reason ALONE*. But TVs are generally much cheaper nowadays, and since you wanna watch Netflix and shit it'll be super convenient.
> 
> ...


more like get the new 2DS 

fuck the 3D battery draining feature.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 4, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Whether you go for one or the other will depend on which exclusives you prefer, and you're the only one who can decide that.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't go for a Switch yet, purely because it still has virtually no games. I'm sure this will change in a year or two, but for now its only appeal is Breath of the Wild, which is a good game and all, but no system is worth a single game. And I've already played it on Wii U.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> My friend asked me the same question a week ago. Told him to get a PS4. It already has a very good and versatile library. It already has a lot of Nintendo clones anyway. Even a Smash one lmao.
> 
> However, *if TV is a problem then maybe consider a Switch for that reason ALONE*. But TVs are generally much cheaper nowadays, and since you wanna watch Netflix and shit it'll be super convenient.
> 
> ...



I think I've reconsidered my decision and decided to put the Switch on the side to save up some money for a PS4 (and a TV).
Thank you for your feedbacks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 4, 2017)

gonna get a ps4 pro?


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 4, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> gonna get a ps4 pro?



Unsure. It's more costly than a regular PS4, but I know that it comes with a lot of perks.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 4, 2017)

I dunno if the paranoia of watching Digital Foundry's videos has influenced me, but I feel like the Pro offers the more stable performance the regular ps4 doesn't. not even talking about perks at this point

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2017)

The World said:


> more like get the new 2DS
> 
> fuck the 3D battery draining feature.



I was gonna get a new 2DS for my double dip, but the Samus one was just too pretty to miss out on. Also, I hear the 3D effect is very good in Samus Retruns.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 5, 2017)

bruhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Swery


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 5, 2017)

Heeeeeeh, I'll buy it if the end product looks good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 5, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I was gonna get a new 2DS for my double dip, but the Samus one was just too pretty to miss out on. Also, I hear the 3D effect is very good in Samus Retruns.



The 3D effect only really works for very few games but the ones that do work with it, work really fucking well. Coincidentally, Capcom and Sega are the ones that make the most use of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The 3D effect only really works for very few games but the ones that do work with it, work really fucking well. Coincidentally, Capcom and Sega are the ones that make the most use of it



Capcom? 

*searches Capcom games on 3DS* 

Am only seeing Resident Evil fam.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 5, 2017)

steamworld dig is free on Origin


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2017)

Finally some actual Scorn gameplay. This looks fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2017)

*South Park: The Fractured but Whole's difficulty slider changes the colour of your skin*
"Don't worry, this doesn't affect combat. Just every other aspect of your whole life."
By Wesley Yin-Poole Published 07/09/2017

Ubisoft's comedy RPG South Park: The Fractured but Whole features various levels of difficulty, from easy to very difficult, much like most games. What's different though is the difficulty affects the colour of your character's skin.

During the character creation section of the game, which you can see in the video below (skip to the five minutes and 40 seconds mark), you select the difficulty of the game. What's interesting is the easier the difficulty, the lighter your character's skin. Conversely, the harder the difficulty, the darker your character's skin. It means if you want to play The Fractured but Whole on a harder than normal difficulty, you have to play as a person of colour.

During the process, South Park stalwart Eric Cartman will comment: "Don't worry, this doesn't affect combat. Just every other aspect of your whole life."

Our Aoife Wilson and Chris Bratt, who captured the gameplay in the video, asked Ubisoft developers about this feature during a recent hands-on event. They were told the difficulty of the game affects the amount of money you receive and the way other characters speak to you throughout the course of the game. It is, quite clearly, a social commentary on racism in modern society, and as far as video games go, a pretty effective one.


Later in the game, The Fractured but Whole asks you to choose your character's gender. In a conversation with South Park school counsellor Mr Mackey (the "drugs are bad MKAY" guy), you must choose from three options: male, female and other. In previous South Park game A Stick of Truth, you had to play as a boy.

Our Aoife and Chris picked female. Mr Mackey ums and ahs before calling your parents, who reinforce the decision.

It turns out, if you pick a non-male character, Ubisoft will use the conversation with Mr Mackey as a smart retconning of The Stick of Truth.

"So the whole King and Stick of Truth thing, she was actually a girl the entire time?"

Mr Mackey then asks you to clarify exactly what you mean by a girl. You're then asked to select whether you identify as cisgender or transgender.

Aoife and Chris picked transgender, and Mr Mackey once again calls your parents. "It still tracks with The Stick of Truth, yes it does. She was definitely a girl the whole time. Yes of course. I get it."

You can see all this play out in the video below, from the 44 minute mark.



So there you have it. South Park the video game very much reflecting the tone and approach of South Park the TV show.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2017)

Classic South Park.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 8, 2017)

the difficulty slider is so clever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2017)

The fuck were Bungie thinking about this shaders horseshit? You fucking *LOSE* your real money skins? FUCK OUTTA HERE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2017)

Yak said:


> Finally some actual Scorn gameplay. This looks fantastic.



Wow. That reloading animation is as long as the entire video clip.


----------



## Yak (Sep 9, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Wow. That reloading animation is as long as the entire video clip.



Yeah well this isn't Doom


Scorn is intended to be more horror exploration than shooter even though it has shooter elements. It's also a three chapter game so it definitely has more cinematic aspects to it than just running around fucking shit up. The game largely lives from its Giger-esque visuals and is supposed to provide atmosphere. Which it does.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Capcom?
> 
> *searches Capcom games on 3DS*
> 
> Am only seeing Resident Evil fam.



Ace Attorney 5 and 6 and the Layton Crossover never looked like shit to me, prob cause of the limited animations.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2017)

Chapter 4 Part 5

recommend this to any KoF fan

its free


episode 6 has nice fanservice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2017)

sold me on fap service


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2017)

ending is dope too


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2017)

Don't know who this e-celeb is and don't really care but he reads some pages of a book that deals with game development and talks plenty about Uncharted 4's shaky development.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2017)

Was waiting for Sam's betrayal myself tbh tbf.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2017)

Cops


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2017)

In all honesty, a n64 classic could be great. Even if it's filled with the safest shit imaginable.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2017)

Another clone of narutos at VOTE2 not poofing after taking a direct shuriken hit AND being fucking impaled by a chidori and having sasukes left hand buried into his aorta...

I love how Capcom's slowly learning that PC digital is the way to go. Okami in full blast should look fucking pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2017)

Dude, Cuphead is only 20 bucks.

Man, 2017 has been amazing. Just wish I had time to play all of this shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2017)

About time we realized all years that end with 7 are good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2017)

Bought it with 20% discount at GMG. I'm broke as fuck already so Metroid Returns is gonna have to wait. I only plan on getting TEW2 in October anyway, so I'll get MR as soon pay day hits.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2017)

Speaking of buying shit, my card will soon be charged for Samus Returns, MvCI collector's edition, and the 3DS Samus Edition all at around the same time. 

So....



How them toothpaste sandwiches taste?

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2017)

Derp link. 




This one however, is kinda tight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2017)

Best cover I've seen in a long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 12, 2017)

Amaterasu is best wolfaifu




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> MvCI collector's edition


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Speaking of buying shit, my card will soon be charged for Samus Returns, MvCI collector's edition, and the 3DS Samus Edition all at around the same time.
> 
> So....
> 
> ...



Chase it with some sugared rice for dessert and it's really not so bad.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Amaterasu is best wolfaifu



 



Shirker said:


> Chase it with some sugared rice for dessert and it's really not so bad.



My fam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2017)

Hell. This is looks alright.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2017)

that looks like nightmare fuel if you were to walk around with that at night

scaring the children.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2017)

I need to go and get my posts off miiverse now huh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2017)

I fucking love Big Bands.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 18, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I fucking love Big Bands.


I'm getting epic sax guy vibes.

--


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2017)

@Deathbringerpt where's Dante?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt where's Dante?




TGS isn't really so big nowadays. If this shit is ever getting announced, it's gonna be at the PS show. Most Capcom games are released in Sony conferences.

BELIEVE IN THE CRAZY.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2017)

Anubis ZOE Mars looks awesome.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2017)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2017)

The World said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu



Oh mannnn.. They didn't bring back his original pretentious douche bag steal-your-asian-gurl voice? That was the best thing about him. 

But hey at least we got the other shoto. Now for some Blair please.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2017)

.he sounds so goofy 

I hear it's just a filler voice doe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2017)

Man, Monster Hunter World character creator is some good shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, Monster Hunter World character creator is some good shit.



Meanwhile Marvel Infinite's faces.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 25, 2017)

This game looks really fun. Heavily reminds me of Metal Slug.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt where's Dante?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 28, 2017)

thank god they're catering to the dog fans out there.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 28, 2017)

This needs to be in the Miscellaneous pile in NF, cause this is gold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monna (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Naruto (Sep 29, 2017)

New banner

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2017)

Still haven't watched Rick and Morty.


----------



## Monna (Sep 29, 2017)

Naruto said:


> New banner


I don't see it???


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Still haven't watched Rick and Morty.



Do it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monna (Sep 29, 2017)

I can confirm that Rick and Morty is quality. 

And I dislike most things.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2017)

Dude.

Cuphead is FUCKING awesome.

Video games, man. They're legit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 29, 2017)

It's a bit unfortunate that I haven't been into gaming this year, with Classes going and a crapton of assignments needed to be done. 
At first, I thought I would pass Cuphead but keep an eye out on it, but damn I feel the need of getting the game.


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2017)

This game is legit as fuck. Can't believe it's been on Steam for so long and I didn't know. Dem hidden gems.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2017)

Cuphead is fucking amazing


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2017)

I got it on GoG yesterday


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 1, 2017)

Jane said:


> This game is legit as fuck. Can't believe it's been on Steam for so long and I didn't know. Dem hidden gems.


so is the PC version gonna get the new stuff like ps4 and xbox one too??


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> so is the PC version gonna get the new stuff like ps4 and xbox one too??


what new content are the consoles versions getting?? 

PC better get it too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 2, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 2, 2017)

hm, I might try it out!

--



Jane said:


> what new content are the consoles versions getting??
> 
> PC better get it too.


i might've exaggerated a bit when I said content, but according to the video description...



> WayForward has teamed up with Last Dimension to bring its magical misadventure Mystik Belle to consoles! Originally created for Steam, the 2017 version delivers s*ilky smooth frame rates, updated trophies and achievements, and a revised storyline.*  We hope you will enjoy this bewitching and expansive adventure every bit as much as much as we did!



So I'm just wondering what it means when it says "revised storyline."


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> i might've exaggerated a bit when I said content, but according to the video description...
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm just wondering what it means when it says "revised storyline."


Hmmmm yeah, I'm curious now. I'm just now running through my first playthrough (Steam). 

btw, I'm enjoying this game quite a bit. 

I really did not expect the character dialog to be so funny. Belle is a witty bitch.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 2, 2017)

I hear the dialogue contains language not suitable for kids? lol


----------



## The World (Oct 2, 2017)

Weiss said:


>


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> I hear the dialogue contains language not suitable for kids? lol


Yeah, most of the characters are potty mouths. Did not know they could say "dick" in an E10 rated game.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 2, 2017)

Jane said:


> Yeah, most of the characters are potty mouths. Did not know they could say "dick" in an E10 rated game.


so the Steam version has an E10 version and the unrated version of the dialogue. The console versions will have the E10 version only. rofl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> so the Steam version has an E10 version and the unrated version of the dialogue. The console versions will have the E10 version only. rofl


So the "revised story" for the console version is censored dialog? Holy shit lellll. 

What a feature.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 2, 2017)

Jane said:


> So the "revised story" for the console version is censored dialog? Holy shit lellll.
> 
> What a feature.


that must be it! lmao

I'll get it when it's on sale.


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> that must be it! lmao
> 
> I'll get it when it's on sale.


Yeah, I'd recommend waiting for it to go down to $10 on Steam. It's a neat game with beautiful sprite art, but $15 seems like a bit much, especially considering a game such as Momodora is on Steam for $10 and that game is GOAT as fuuuuck.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 2, 2017)

Nioh on PC. 

What a start to the week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 2, 2017)

Jane said:


> Yeah, I'd recommend waiting for it to go down to $10 on Steam. It's a neat game with beautiful sprite art, but $15 seems like a bit much, especially considering a game such as Momodora is on Steam for $10 and that game is GOAT as fuuuuck.


I have momodora RutM, and it's fuckin hard!


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> I have momodora RutM, and it's fuckin hard!


It's challenging for sure, but the good kind of challenge. Momodora RutM is one of the few games I took the time to master on the highest difficulty. 

Getting the special items for defeating the bosses without taking damage was rage inducing at times.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2017)

Happy SOTN day 



@Deathbringerpt

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2017)

Guys, this game is great:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 3, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Happy SOTN day
> 
> 
> 
> @Deathbringerpt



This Bloodstained?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> This Bloodstained?



Yup

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 3, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Happy SOTN day
> 
> 
> 
> @Deathbringerpt


who's the cute nun?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Happy SOTN day
> 
> 
> 
> @Deathbringerpt



No Kojima but this Artplay cutie sure packs a punch. Looks pretty dope.

Except Not!Alucard and Zangetsu (Only remember his name cause Bleach), their designs ended up not being as lucky as Miriam since she still looks appealing if cluttered with detail. Those bozos look overdesigned and look like dweebs.

That Nun is filling my nether regions with Sin, though.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That Nun is filling my nether regions with Sin, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> who's the cute nun?



Her name is Dominique, but it's more like Domi-thiccccc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Oct 4, 2017)

The nun is a trap btw.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 8, 2017)

So A Hat in Time actually looks pretty good and I'm thinking about getting it.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 8, 2017)

I wont lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2017)

I was expecting the game to be harder, honestly. The difficulty lies more with getting a perfect score than anything else. The trial and error is amazingly palpable so you notice how better you become the more you die. Onn island 2, I usually take 20 minutes to kill each boss so far. 

Fuck the clown, though. Holy shit. Played him for 15/20 before hitting the sack. The only good thing about this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is the amazing tune. Best theme so far. 

I can barely play games nowadays. I'm gonna start calling in sick so I can even play TWE2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2017)

Had a long nerd hiatus and just finally got the true Sonic Mania ending. 

It was aight. 

Time to play Metroid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Monna (Oct 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> So A Hat in Time actually looks pretty good and I'm thinking about getting it.


A Hat in Time will be game of the year. Calling it now.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 10, 2017)

I actually thought Cuphead would be the Game of the Year? 
I'll have to look up A Hat in Time tho.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 11, 2017)

Jane said:


> A Hat in Time will be game of the year. Calling it now.



Hmms't. 

I dunno, as cute as it is and as unique its structure, it still feels pretty _kinda_ unpolished to me. Plus, it's got some gahdamn *stiff* competition since 2017 vidja has been so good. _I guess something has to_.



Darkmatter said:


> I actually thought Cuphead would be the Game of the Year?
> I'll have to look up A Hat in Time tho.



It's one of the cutest and weirdly charming games you're likely to play. The game oozes heart. Gamefeel and overall design are pretty tight too. I mean, you can sorta see the stitches where its being held together at times, but it's just good vibes all around otherwise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> I actually thought Cuphead would be the Game of the Year?



That's still Nier tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 11, 2017)

Cuphead is stealing this year so far, despite the kick ass competition. Still gotta play MR and I'm still waiting on Wolfenstein 2 and Evil Within 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 11, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's still Nier tho.



Speaking of Nier, I haven't actually played it yet. I don't know how well it runs on PC because I've been hearing that the frames drop a bit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Speaking of Nier, I haven't actually played it yet. I don't know how well it runs on PC because I've been hearing that the frames drop a bit.



It was fine for me. Only the pop ups were mildly annoying, especially in City Ruins. But honestly, rest of the game more than makes up for it. I don't mind technical issues if the rest of the game is dope. I mean I became a Bayo fan by playing the original on the PS3. Let that sink in for a minute.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2017)

@Fluttershit

Evil Within 2 and Shadow of War day 1 cracked

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2017)

also TEW 2 wasnt cracked, IIRC devs just removed Denuvo from release


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2017)

Guess Bethesda dropped Denuvo after everything was cracked.

I don't have any time to play games so I haven't finished Cuphead before TEW2's release date, fuck me. I'll blast Cuphead tomorrow.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2017)

connection isnt a prob

i dont want to give 1 mediocre-ish game 100gb + lazy


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2017)

Weiss said:


> connection isnt a prob
> 
> i dont want to give 1 mediocre-ish game 100gb + lazy


I thought rumors of the true ending being locked behind microtransactions were false?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2017)

dont care tbh

Im not even that into LotR


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2017)

Weiss said:


> dont care tbh
> 
> Im not even that into LotR


Where's the dumb rating?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2017)

Hey Eurofags which is the better game? PES 18 or Fifa 18?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2017)

Neither. Football is shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2017)

The World said:


> Hey Eurofags which is the better game? PES 18 or Fifa 18?



FIFA but beware of addictive microtransactions. FIFA has superior AI, ridiculously better online, all the licences, an actual story mode, and unlockables of all things. PES has slightly better gameplay but a bore to play because literally all the single player and online modes are pure trash, like legit garbage. So unless you have IRL friends to play with and you guys don't mind playing without licences go FIFA.




Deathbringerpt said:


> Neither. Football is shit.



Closet Cristiano fan. 

inb4sweetsweetrant

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Closet Cristiano fan. t





I stay home and play video games when the world championship is on. Only good thing about "drunk retards" season.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I stay home and play video games when the world championship is on. Only good thing about "drunk retards" season.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2017)

Shin Metroid Tensei, I want.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2017)

The World said:


> Shin Metroid Tensei, I want.



I don't understand weab. So is it a mini-game or something?

EDIT: It's fake? Wow. Fuck you Atlus.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2017)

Strange Journey is pretty awesome, but I really want that other game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Strange Journey is pretty awesome, but I really want that other game



I'm picking up Strange Journey because I missed out on the original. But I agree, I want the Jack-o-Vania so bad.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2017)

Hopefully they receive a ton of fan backlash and incorporate the mini game into the main game


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm picking up Strange Journey because I missed out on the original. But I agree, I want the Jack-o-Vania so bad.



You *probably* won't regret it.

I say "probably" because personally I'm at a point in time where I don't think I can stomach another sprite-based SMT game, or at least not one still using the same OLD fucking PS1 era sprites. I'm sorry but Nocturne was almost 15 years ago and they're still recycling ancient fucking assets for their portable ventures. No. People say graphics don't matter, but they do. You can get away with shit graphics if the rest of your product is delivering something exceptional (case in point, another upcoming remaster: Radiant Historia, which had a top quality script and localization), but frankly the 3DS era of SMT left me pretty disappointed.

Anyway yeah, Strange Journey was great

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2017)

Naruto said:


> People say graphics don't matter, but they do.



Yup.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

Oh my God. It's real, it's out, and it's free.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2017)

Praise Atlus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

Mothman as Medusaheads? Yes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

Can this be a spin-off series please?


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2017)

Is this just a prologue level?

are they going to add more?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

Alice is a cutey 



The World said:


> Is this just a prologue level?
> 
> are they going to add more?



When I finished it they gave me an option to visit the site of strange journey. So I'm gonna guess no? Weird it's only available till 26th December.


----------



## Monna (Oct 17, 2017)

So when can we move passed Donte?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2017)

King Dice is a boss gauntlet, he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and beat him on my 4th/5th try. Holy shit, that was *sexual*.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2017)

Ea just killed Visceral Studios, axed Hennig's Star Wars game and from their drivel, want to make it MP shit.

Bad thing is that the woman is probably worn out from having 2 projects axed and the good thing is that this is the best opportunity to get the fuck out of EA asap.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> axed Hennig's Star Wars game and from their drivel, want to make it MP shit.



Wow. Don't they like have BF2 for that shit? Just wow.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2017)

They got the license 4 years ago and have what? 1 and a half game to show for it?

Good job, EA.


----------



## The World (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 18, 2017)

Anyone here playing Dungeons 3?

Is it gud


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 18, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ea just killed Visceral Studios, axed Hennig's Star Wars game and from their drivel, want to make it MP shit.
> 
> Bad thing is that the woman is probably worn out from having 2 projects axed and the good thing is that this is the best opportunity to get the fuck out of EA asap.


fuckin EA. so trash


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2017)

Woke up. Fucked Devil up on my third try before I even had my morning coffee.

GOTY.

Now it's time for some actuall AAA horror game goodness.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2017)

Welp.  Neogaf is down.  For all of its many flaws there were gems to be found.  

Fuck Evilore.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 21, 2017)

wait, what?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2017)

GAF is in chaos because a one of the top mods on the site (I think he runs the whole thing actually) was accused of sexual assault and the forum and affiliate sites are being all suspicious about, deleting a bunch of posts and stuff. Also bunch of the remaining mods fucked off.

It's just another day in 2017, basically.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 21, 2017)

ah. I've always heard weird and bad stuff about neogaf. and I always felt like they think they're hot shit, so I never bothered there.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2017)

Shitty site, yeah. But it was good for E3 memes and vidja news, even if half of it was fake.

Ah well. Guess we'll just have to rely completely on 4Chan now.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2017)

Speaking of sites possibly dying, The Escapist Magazine (ie, "That site that Zero Punctuation is on") is also slowly falling apart. Has been for about 3 years actually, but they decided to release a statement about it today.

Though their issues are less "sex scandle" and more "our content creators keep disappearing and they're taking their viewers with them". I swear Yahtzee is the only reason that place is still afloat. I'll be sorta sad to see it go if it ever does sink though. As much as that place annoys me, you can still find some neat discussion there when they take the pipes out of their mouths for 5 minutes.


----------



## Monna (Oct 21, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Ah well. Guess we'll just have to rely completely on 4Chan now.


/v/ is a circle of hell with nothing but waifu threads and porn

even gamefaqs is a better place to discuss vidya


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 22, 2017)

Gaf was good for getting game news in one place and that's it. Like reddit, just more concentrated. Otherwise it certainly wasn't the big liberal bastion of ethics, tolerance and justice and so on like they made it out to be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Ok. But why commit seppuku?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> GAF is in chaos because a one of the top mods on the site (I think he runs the whole thing actually) was accused of sexual assault and the forum and affiliate sites are being all suspicious about, deleting a bunch of posts and stuff. Also bunch of the remaining mods fucked off.
> 
> It's just another day in 2017, basically.



Consumed by their own inflated sense of social justice. Just like pottery.

It was decent for getting info out there and *some* vidya discussion but they made your "flavor of the month reason to be offended for other people" talk of the day, every day. Nothing of value was lost. /v/'s a better place to shoot the shit.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ok. But why commit seppuku?



Because the admins and mods bailed. There's no one who could keep up the order save for EviLore. People were making clickbait threads, "ban me" threads, farewell threads, asking for where his statement was etc. It was getting out of hand. It's probably too late to make a statement now. His silence and the staff quitting in protest is like an admission of guilt. The damage has been done.

Also


hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It was decent for getting info out there



Yup. It even had devs and shit signed up.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 22, 2017)

I tried to check out NeoGAF website for myself to get a better understanding what's really going on, then the website stopped working with an Error 503.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> I tried to check out NeoGAF website for myself to get a better understanding what's really going on, then the website stopped working with an Error 503.



That's what I meant by seppuku.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's what I meant by seppuku.



All the pieces are coming together. 

RIP NeoGAF forum. Died via Dishonored


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2017)

Well, if there's anything good out of it, is that the Arcade outlived Neofag.

Survival of the fittest, bitches. Truly gaming outlet right here.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, if there's anything good out of it, is that the Arcade outlived Neofag.
> 
> Survival of the fittest, bitches. Truly gaming outlet right here.


----------



## Niitris (Oct 22, 2017)

The demise of Neogaf and it's regressive political bullying is a wonderful thing for video games.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 22, 2017)

LawBreakers outlived NeoGaf.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

αshɘs said:


> LawBreakers outlived NeoGaf.



Can't wait for the crowbcat vid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Can't wait for the crowbcat vid.



You mean the ringleader of 4chan according to neogaf?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Furinji Saiga said:


> You mean the ringleader of 4chan according to neogaf?



Wot?


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Oct 23, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wot?



Thats what they were calling him when in his E3 super cut video, he made a reference to the We Wuz Kangz meme 

Hyung Tae Kim is awesome.

Basically they were looking forward to his video, then it became an entire thread calling him a Nazi/4chan leader. 

Look at the bottom post xD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The World (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 23, 2017)

A possible ringleader of a 4chan forum.

That's just precious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 23, 2017)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Thats what they were calling him when in his E3 super cut video, he made a reference to the We Wuz Kangz meme

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 23, 2017)

In other news the Escapist fired all paid staff except Yahtzee and the streaming staff and a contractor.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 23, 2017)

αshɘs said:


> In other news the Escapist fired all paid staff except Yahtzee and the streaming staff and a contractor.



**We've fired everyone we pay but hey, if you want more content, you can always volunteer or something. Fuck you*

*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

2016 till 2018 is crazy for fighting games. Only Soulcalibur is missing.


 I'm still not sure what denuvo actually does.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Grain of salt and all.


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2017)

So this was Evilore’s explanation to the mods of neogaf:




"Okay, so, this is a personal and somewhat complex web of nonsense involving a highly unstable individual I was friends and briefly FWBs with, but I can only assume there will be a never-ending clusterfuck on gaf now until the end of time, which inevitably involves you guys and gals on the mod team in some way, so I'm an open book here. The woman in question ended up being completely psychotic and held a grudge against me after a bizarre love triangle situation developed a few years ago between me, her, and another girl (the other girl I ended up in a long-term relationship with shortly thereafter). This NOLA story she apparently just put up on social media is a delusion of a deeply disturbed person who had a total psychological breakdown as a result of me and the other girl getting together, because she (phew, yeah…) became obsessively infatuated with the other girl (she's bi) on sight when the three of us met up. I wanted to just stay friends with the girl making the accusation and made it super super clear ahead of time that me and the other girl were interested in each other romantically and that could play out as such when we met up. Supposedly this was not a problem for her from accusation, but in reality she uhhh wanted me to die painfully after seeing me and the other girl interact. Plus she became infatuated with the other girl simultaneously to this (she's bi), which created the aforementioned bizarre love triangle that ended up causing her to implode and have an apparently very intense and long-lasting grudge. The whole story about how that love triangle thing played out is, frankly, nuts and scary, and involves this girl bringing us to a compound of dangerous scientology spinoff cultists on that same trip, who roofied us, attempted to recruit/scam me and attempted to abduct/rape the girl I ended up dating, in what was a fucking scary situation that resulted in me and the other girl and the rest of my friend circle never speaking to this girl from the accusation again."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 23, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Grain of salt and all.



Could this be the end of Capcom?

If this is true, then I wonder who will buy the company?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Welp it's back up.


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Grain of salt and all.



It's not loading for me, do you have a link?


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2017)

αshɘs said:


> In other news the Escapist fired all paid staff except Yahtzee and the streaming staff and a contractor.





Shirker said:


> Speaking of sites possibly dying, The Escapist Magazine (ie, "That site that Zero Punctuation is on") is also slowly falling apart. Has been for about 3 years actually, but they decided to release a statement about it today.
> 
> Though their issues are less "sex scandle" and more "our content creators keep disappearing and they're taking their viewers with them". I swear Yahtzee is the only reason that place is still afloat. I'll be sorta sad to see it go if it ever does sink though. As much as that place annoys me, you can still find some neat discussion there when they take the pipes out of their mouths for 5 minutes.








Dream said:


> So this was Evilore’s explanation to the mods of neogaf:
> -snip-



I don't--....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2017)

Cubey said:


> It's not loading for me, do you have a link?



Deleted. Turns out it was horseshit. 



Darkmatter said:


>



LMAO


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2017)

Another "Capcom is totally going to be bought because I don't like Capcom" rumor then.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh lol, sorry. The weird thing is I remember reading it. Got too invested in the GAF drama I think and forgot.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2017)

lol don't worry, I really only made the post because I just can't resist an easy gag.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Another "Capcom is totally going to be bought because I don't like Capcom" rumor then.



Capcom is the TNA of video games. There's some genuinely good stuff there, but it spends so long fucking up 90% of the time that people are feverishly waiting for it to stop dry heaving and spasming and just die already.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 25, 2017)

this already looks like crap to me .. the actual full release day game will probably be even worse


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 25, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


>



Might be the next game I buy, actually. This must have been made by the team at Wayforward that made Alien: Infection since it looks pretty much the same but better.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 25, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Might be the next game I buy, actually. This must have been made by the team at Wayforward that made Alien: Infection since it looks pretty much the same but better.



It's a game that somehow reminds me of Metal Slug, which is really neat because I do love it. A bit iffy on the price tho ($20), at least from my perspective.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 25, 2017)

HAHAHAHA.

Best way to come out of retirement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> HAHAHAHA.
> 
> Best way to come out of retirement.



He's still retiring after E3 2018 iirc.


----------



## God (Oct 25, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


>



Looks pretty damn good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2017)

Sony talking big.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2017)

give me BB 2, DMC5 and Dino Crisis revive you fucks


----------



## Shirker (Oct 27, 2017)

More LoU news plz


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2017)

Weiss said:


> DMC5



No. I'm not getting lied to a 6th time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 27, 2017)

No DMC, no deal.
Drugs may Cry don't count.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 28, 2017)

order 1887!


----------



## Monna (Oct 28, 2017)

Devil May Happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 28, 2017)

*
*
Another great investigative piece by Jason Schreier. I wish he would make one of these about Valve. But maybe there's just no story there :| Also it would be nice if I could criticize them without someone pointing out how successful they are with their current direction. Being successful doesn't mean one's exempt of criticism. The entire discussion surrounding them this decade has become so binary, love/hate it's ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 28, 2017)

αshɘs said:


> Another great investigative piece by Jason Schreier. I wish he would make one of these about Valve. But maybe there's just no story there :| Also it would be nice if I could criticize them without someone pointing out how successful they are with their current direction. *Being successful doesn't mean one's exempt of criticism*. The entire discussion surrounding them this decade has become so binary, love/hate it's ridiculous.



If I could engrave a plaque....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2017)

αshɘs said:


> *
> *
> Another great investigative piece by Jason Schreier. I wish he would make one of these about Valve. But maybe there's just no story there :| Also it would be nice if I could criticize them without someone pointing out how successful they are with their current direction. Being successful doesn't mean one's exempt of criticism. The entire discussion surrounding them this decade has become so binary, love/hate it's ridiculous.



Read the whole thing yesterday. It speaks volumes to how fucked up game development can be and how Publishers can go to crazy lengths to sabotage their own projects to save money in the long run. It's EA so I'm not surprised. 

I can only wonder what Bethesda will do to their studios after their last single player games all underperformed in no part due to their complete lack of marketing and refusal to bring out review copies before launch day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2017)

Next up is Rockstar. And I'm not even kidding about that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2017)

Link removed

This shit coming out after one of the best single player years in recent memory.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Monna (Oct 29, 2017)

Next up is Ristar


----------



## Niitris (Oct 29, 2017)

It's only "complicated" because they can't exploit a competitive environment with microtransactions and loot boxes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2017)

Niitris said:


> It's only "complicated" because they can't exploit a competitive environment with microtransactions and loot boxes.



And even then you have shit like Shadow of War.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2017)

This only makes me wonder why Platinum Games aren't more mainstream with triple A publishers. They can bust our cheap quality games in a relatively short period of time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2017)

They've taken a hit with Scalebound going south. Near a Tomato did them good but they've never been so quiet lately, I'm guessing they want to try publishing their own shit while working new stuff with other big name companies.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They've taken a hit with Scalebound going south. Near a Tomato did them good but they've never been so quiet lately, I'm guessing they want to try publishing their own shit while working new stuff with other big name companies.



Kamiya was winking at Bayo 3 tweets earlier today. Guessing he's only drunk tweeting tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2017)

Speaking of tweets, Treasure's president just tweeted that he'll never make mobile shit and he has something for 2018.


Treasure's been a no show for too long, I forget they exist. They should just release their shit on Steam.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2017)

Don't think I ever played anything by them. 

EDIT: 

*checks wiki*

oh they used to make rail-shooters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2017)

I've been so busy the past 2 months that Splet is passing me by again just like it did in the first iteration. I gotta pick it back up again before history repeats itself. 

I hear the previous spletfest was Warewolves vs Vampires. Were there anymore between that and the condiment one?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2017)

I've only heard about the mayo and ketchup one. Which is gross btw.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 30, 2017)

Better give us a fucking show then.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 30, 2017)

A man still dreams of Onimusha

(and dmc Itsuno pls)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Niitris (Oct 30, 2017)

Saving their new stuff for PSX is disappointing, but expected I guess.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2017)

Shit looks cool as hell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2017)

The Aloy addition is neat. I'm already getting it on the PS4 to play with my friends.


----------



## The World (Oct 31, 2017)

shit looks crazy intense

preparing myself for the downgrade


----------



## Monna (Oct 31, 2017)

If no DMC5, they'll announce it at e3 next year.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 31, 2017)

Playing Fire Emblem Warriors 

I wonder if there is a waifu system on here too


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 31, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit looks cool as hell.



As a MH fan, this game made me hyped beyond what I can imagine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Oct 31, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Playing Fire Emblem Warriors
> 
> I wonder if there is a waifu system on here too


Hopefully not. Waifu system ruined Fire Emblem.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 31, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I think there's only an A+ status. So nope, no breeding.



Damn it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2017)

SNK had a world wide character design contest and this saudia arabia chick won it.


Gonna show up in one of their new games.


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2017)

power to the players


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 4, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> SNK had a world wide character design contest and this saudia arabia chick won it.
> 
> 
> Gonna show up in one of their new games.



She ain't bad. 

At least she's Halal for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 4, 2017)

Tweet says the design/character will be featured in a KoF game, tho that's probably bullshit.

Her name is Najd. Her clothes are possessed by a Jinn named _Hallik _which is where she gets her powers from. Her Hijab also falls during combat or when she does a super, but she quickly puts it back on again. 

Sauce: I speak Arabic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2017)

you learn something new everyday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> SNK had a world wide character design contest and this saudia arabia chick won it.
> 
> 
> Gonna show up in one of their new games.



She perfect.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Her Hijab also falls during combat or when she does a super, but she quickly puts it back on again.



That's perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Nov 4, 2017)

Didn't need any more waifus


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sauce: I speak Arabic.



/Unfriend

/Reported to the authorities

I bet you were the guy who played all those Nintendo games in Bin Laden's hideout.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So she's essentially an Arab Bayonetta. Cool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> /Unfriend
> 
> /Reported to the authorities
> 
> ...



It was just a bunch of Zapper games smh.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 5, 2017)

I stopped playing Pokémon and couldn’t even finish Omega Ruby but I am so hype for this supposed new Pokémon game that Nintendo is planning for the switch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> I stopped playing Pokémon and couldn’t even finish Omega Ruby but I am so hype for this supposed new Pokémon game that Nintendo is planning for the switch.



Wrong thread?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 5, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wrong thread?


Wow I am terrible in navigating this section lmao, what would be the right thread  


I figured this was the general arcade convo thread so it would be appropriate


----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2017)

pokie........man?

never heard of it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Wow I am terrible in navigating this section lmao, what would be the right thread
> 
> 
> I figured this was the general arcade convo thread so it would be appropriate



you're not wrong lmao. but there's also a Pokémon thread below all them stickies. I thought you inadvertently posted here while wanting to post in the other thread.


Here's the Pokémon thread if you're still interested:





The World said:


> pokie........man?
> 
> never heard of it



Random (unoriginal) thought; but Pokémon x SMT when?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2017)

Oh shit.


This is my kinda WAD. It's amazingly well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2017)

Doomvania i can dig it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2017)

Damn that's tight. I'll be sure to play this with my friend this weekend.


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2017)

European governments right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2017)

[/URL]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> [/URL]


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2017)

What the pebus? Yeah, apparently. Threw me for a loop as well. Kinda makes her appearance in P5 kinda annoying since they gave her one of the male demon voices.

Then again, there's probably some reason for that that someone more well versed in the lore can explain.

EDIT*
"Pebus" is a typo, but you know what? I'm keeping it there because it makes me giggle like a child.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2017)

I didn't know they turned her into a female. Was actually a him in past games. According to her wiki it was in Strange Journey that they started referring to her as a Goddess.


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2017)

The gaming industry crash can't come soon enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2017)

The World said:


> The gaming industry crash can't come soon enough.



Fuck that. There's enough obscure, niche, and indie shit to cancel out the MT horseshit. Also Sony and Nintendo(bar amiibo trash and some dlc) are still killing it with SP only games.

We good. But I fear for Rockstar.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 9, 2017)

Chapter 47

I'm so fuckin scared for Titanfall 3 now. and Respawn themselves.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2017)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2017)

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/gta-red-dead-parent-publisher-wants-recurrent-cons/1100-6454839/?ftag=GSS-05-10aab8e&utm_campaign=trueAnthem: Trending Content&utm_content=5a0586bd00bd4700076306af&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Next up is Rockstar. And I'm not even kidding about that.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> https://www.gamespot.com/articles/gta-red-dead-parent-publisher-wants-recurrent-cons/1100-6454839/?ftag=GSS-05-10aab8e&utm_campaign=trueAnthem: Trending Content&utm_content=5a0586bd00bd4700076306af&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> Shrugs.
> 
> I'm so fuckin scared for Titanfall 3 now. and Respawn themselves.



why did they sell their souls to the devil?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2017)

Grain of salt.

Buying a brand new pair of briches just in case.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 11, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Grain of salt.
> 
> Buying a brand new pair of briches just in case.



>DMC5

IT BETTER BE FUCKING REAL.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 11, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2017)

I enjoyed DMC2


----------



## Ashi (Nov 11, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I enjoyed DMC2


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2017)

Ashi said:


>



You only played 4


----------



## Ashi (Nov 11, 2017)

Cubey said:


> You only played 4



I saw a review for 2 that made it look like mediocre idk


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2017)

Ashi said:


> I saw a review for 2 that made it look like mediocre idk



Yeah everyone hates it cuz they're plebs


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 11, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I enjoyed DMC2



Same tbh. I had a lot of fun playing the DMC games, and 2 was no exception.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Grain of salt.
> 
> Buying a brand new pair of briches just in case.



Seems like a fan's wishlist for upcoming shit. Regina and Lady team would make me a happy man tho.

As for DMC5 I'll believe it when I see it.

Also would Maki be considered a final fight newcomer? she was playable in the GBA version of Alpha 3 and in CVS but never in a mainline street fighter.

Edit: Also Soul Calibur VI please


----------



## Monna (Nov 12, 2017)

DMC2 is GOAT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Monna (Nov 12, 2017)

Ya know what, fuck it. DMC2 >>> DMC1

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2017)

DMC 2 had some redeeming qualities tbh. But overall it's the weakest entry in the original games.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 12, 2017)

Writing of DMC2 was "meh" IMO, but my god the game play was enjoyable. I still remember that one Helicopter battle that was a bit frustrating, yet fun as well. 
DMC1 was an interesting start of the game, but I wasn't a big fan of the camera angles. Hell, it made me feel more terrifying to play the game, as if I was playing some horror game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2017)

DMC1's atmosphere is literally the best thing about it. Fixed camera angles while outdated nowadays, helped make the mansion/island feel unsettling which added to the experience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monna (Nov 12, 2017)

hated the stupid owl boss in DMC1


----------



## Monna (Nov 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> DMC1's atmosphere is literally the best thing about it.


I liked the atmosphere in DMC2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2017)

You liked shit smeared castles, generic cities and #Industrial corridor Nº34?

I was really high when I linked that and shit, it looked plenty plausible at the time. Reading it again, it's "My dad works at Capcom/Bandai/Nintendo" tier.

Oh well, still expecting it at PSX. Because how else will I still enjoy games.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You liked shit smeared castles, generic cities and #Industrial corrider Nº34?
> 
> I was really high when I linked that and shit, it looked plenty plausible at the time. Reading it again, it's "My dad works at Capcom/Bandai/Nintendo" tier.
> 
> Oh well, still expecting it at PSX. Because how else and I still enjoying games.



At the very least I hope Soul Calibur 6 is true. Been quite a minute since we got one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2017)

Man, the more I think about it the more how obvious it is that that leak is total horseshit. 

Like it was one line shy away from "my dad is Gabe Newell's doughnut massager and he pretty much confirms Half-Life 3 will be released next Sunday".


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 12, 2017)

It would have been a lot more credible if he didn't write so many details, who the hell hears rumors so detailed?!


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You liked shit smeared castles, generic cities and #Industrial corridor Nº34?


Better than DMC1.


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2017)

Jane said:


> Better than DMC1.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2017)

Dmc 2 has best art style. Adult dante looks bamf


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You liked shit smeared castles, generic cities and #Industrial corridor Nº34?
> 
> .



Are you talking about castlevania?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Are you talking about castlevania?



Vania backgrounds are literally porn(even the classic shit). 64 and Lords of Shadow 2 don't count. And even then they're still better than DMC 2's poop city.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vania backgrounds are literally porn(even the classic shit). 64 and Lords of Shadow 2 don't count. And even then they're still better than DMC 2's poop city.



Both games look like smudged toilet paper with skid marks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2017)

I'd take LoS2's uninspired urban environments and bland corridors over poop city personally.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2017)

Jane said:


> Better than DMC1.



Not really and I don't even like DMC1's atmosphere and environments so much. It did have the decency of not shitting in our eyes with amateur hour brownanza. Even the Gorilla boss guy looked like he was made of shit.

2's saving grace was a few boss monters spread throughout the game and that's it.  


Jake CENA said:


> Are you talking about castlevania?



Lords of Shit, maybe.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2017)

Ooof


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2017)

slowpokes.gif


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh lol that's what I get for speedreading


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2017)

it's okay. we could use the activity.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2017)

I've been saying this all year. When Japan is in form, gaming is in form. 

It'll probably be one of BotW or Mario, but the fact that Persona 5 made it tho... 

Side-note: time to play BotW. Wolfenstein 2 will have to wait.

EDIT: Nier A could've gotten in there as well. But it's nominated for best narrative and score so that's fair I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2017)

fuckonami but I might low key get this for the fan service alone.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2017)

IS THAT A FUCKING SILENT HILL SEXY NURSE BOMBER?!
Fuck you, Konami, that's amazing.


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2017)

The best games of the year have been indie titles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2017)

Jane said:


> The best games of the year have been indie titles.



Nier A, Persona 5, Nioh, Zelda, etc.. 

This year has been good.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2017)

I mean, I guess Nier COULD count as an indie game, in that like most indie games, the creator didn't expect it to sell all that much.

Mildly related, I still need to play Cuphead and Hat in Time. If I've got a day off Saturday, maybe I'll buy the latter then and just spend all day playing it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2017)

Only indie games I played this year were Dead Cells and Hollow Knight. I do wanna squeeze in Cuphead before the year is over tho.


----------



## God (Nov 15, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> fuckonami but I might low key get this for the fan service alone.



Title?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2017)

Jane said:


> The best games of the year have been indie titles.



Ew, no. I don't even count Cuphead as indie since they were backed by Microsoft and got exclusivity deals.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Only indie games I played this year were Dead Cells and Hollow Knight. I do wanna squeeze in Cuphead before the year is over tho.



You only have 3 hours on that shit, get cracking. Still waiting on the online multiplayer patch.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> fuckonami but I might low key get this for the fan service alone.



That is a bizarre amount of very niche, very old school Konami fanservice. Whoever's making this game really wants to show off.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I've been saying this all year. When Japan is in form, gaming is in form.
> 
> It'll probably be one of BotW or Mario, but the fact that Persona 5 made it tho...
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Title?



Super Bomberman R on the Switch.



Deathbringerpt said:


> That is a bizarre amount of very niche, very old school Konami fanservice. Whoever's making this game really wants to show off.



The concept art is fucking phenomenal. Kinda wack the game's colors are bland so the models aren't poppy enough tho.


I'm ready to be disappointed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nier A, Persona 5, Nioh, Zelda, etc..
> 
> This year has been good.


I'll give you Neir and Nioh. 

BotW was offensively bad and Persona is a waifu jrpg.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2017)

Dorito Pope spouting that there'll be new reveals during Game Awards. Since he desperately wants his boypussi to be filled with Kojima's manmilk, I'm thinking Deaths Stranding footage too.


Jane said:


> I'll give you Neir and Nioh.
> 
> BotW was offensively bad and Persona is a waifu jrpg.



And FighterZ is a Saiyan fighter.  

See how that doesn't really stick?


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And FighterZ is a Saiyan fighter.
> 
> See how that doesn't really stick?


no


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2017)

Jane said:


> I'll give you Neir and Nioh.
> 
> BotW was offensively bad and Persona is a waifu jrpg.



There's a dozen or so solid games I didn't mention as well. Point is, this year had everything for everyone. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> his boypussi to be filled with Kojima's manmilk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 15, 2017)

Jane said:
			
		

> BotW was offensively bad





I have legitimate criticisms regarding BotW but it was undoubtedly a solid game.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Hey, I can post him crying in front of millions over Kojima man again, if you want.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2017)

Jane said:


> I'll give you Neir and Nioh.
> 
> BotW was offensively bad and Persona is a waifu jrpg.





Deathbringerpt said:


> And FighterZ is a Saiyan fighter.
> 
> See how that doesn't really stick?





Jane said:


> no



Jane... you really don't have the right to get pissed off about being dump-piled when you do this....


----------



## Monna (Nov 16, 2017)

Naruto said:


> I have legitimate criticisms regarding BotW but it was undoubtedly a solid game.


It was the most disappointing game since Other M.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2017)

Reminder that Okami HD is coming to PC in 3 weeks for 20 dollaridoos. Although I'd go physical for the artwork cover alone.

Lootbox bullshit aside, this has been the best year to game in a pretty long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Monna (Nov 16, 2017)

We got Sonic Mania and Samus Returns so it wasn't a bad year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2017)

AW YEH; BOYIEEEH

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 17, 2017)

> The game has also sold over 1 million copies within two weeks of its release.



Oh geez, that's fucking good news.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 17, 2017)

the vita has short-lived meaning again


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2017)

I don't know how it happened, but I've started playing Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords (restored content mod) again. Couldn't have picked a worse time, either, got a big ass presentation coming up.

Gods, I love this game.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 18, 2017)

Anybody like old-school Pong?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2017)

So Kojima went to a fucking Brazilian late night talk show of all things and talked a bit about Death Stranding. What caught my ear was that all characters were done and "scanned" for the game. I don't think there'll be a single original character for Death Stranding.

He says it'll be dark and surreal so that probably means it won't make a single inch of sense and people will take it as a grand vision of an auteur.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2017)

Brazillian late night shows are so cringy, they're actually a perfect fit for Kojima.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toby (Nov 18, 2017)

Dunno if you guys have talked about this before, but more microtransaction features now work like gambling. However it is not considered gambling by the game companies, and is therefore unregulated today.

Do you guys think it's predatory or working in a positive way?

Basically, some games lets you buy different kinds of "stuff" with a probability to determine what you get. Loot boxes in Overwatch and similar loot in Shadow of War. You pay out, and there's a chance you can get mediocre, decent or great gear. The accusation it's gambling is based on the probability that good and desirable loot will drop.

That's not problematic in and of itself - because there's drop rates for gear in games like Diablo and that's part of the core mechanic in games like WoW. But is it okay to connect drop rates with microtransactions? I'm not okay with it. You're basically paying for an unknown outcome, so it should be regulated as gambling.


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2017)

Toby said:


> Dunno if you guys have talked about this before, but more microtransaction features now work like gambling. However it is not considered gambling by the game companies, and is therefore unregulated today.
> 
> Do you guys think it's predatory or working in a positive way?
> 
> ...


ESRB and their chicanery do no consider it gambling


and this was over a month ago


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He says it'll be dark and surreal so that probably means it won't make a single inch of sense and people will take it as a grand vision of an auteur.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Nov 18, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Anybody like old-school Pong?



I actually do like pong


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I actually do like pong



It is so addicting.  If they came out with Pong with completely new refurbished graphics I think I would pick it for the PS4 for 70 dollars, lol.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2017)

we need SC 6 just to see Ivys guns in 4K


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2017)

This needs a fuckin thread now!


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 19, 2017)

I've only played Valkyria Chronicles, which I was surprised just how phenomenal the game is.
Only got it because it was on Steam, but man it's been a fun game.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2017)

I wanted to post it first

damn you people in the east ahead of time zones

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2017)

FINALLY, Sega.

Holy shit, took you awhile but you finally made a sequel with the same team and with the same tone as the first. Now give Sonic Team some pointers for consistency.

They'll even have DLC with the characters from the first since it's during the same timeframe, clever girl.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2017)

I'd be all for a Viewtiful Joe remake/DantexBayonetta or Okami 2. Hope the HD release does well enough for them to consider it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 20, 2017)

I would pay money for that.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2017)

I want the DMC HD collection on PS4 or even PC first

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 21, 2017)

Anyone gonna play Animal Crossing on iOS/Android?


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 21, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I want the DMC HD collection on PS4 or even PC first



Aren't Devil May Cry games too similar to each other, lol?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2017)

Anyone here played Witch and the Hundred Knight and if so is it any good?


----------



## Toby (Nov 22, 2017)

The World said:


> ESRB and their chicanery do no consider it gambling




Trying to get loot boxes banned in Europe

This is escalating, as it should. Europe barely allows gambling at all, so this is a good start.

The way I see it, this limits the gaming companies' options. Either they remove the feature of gambling or they try to limit its scope and significantly raise the age rating.

That will be a huge kick in their profits from _that particular mechanic _so hopefully it will get trashed. We didn't need loot boxes to make gaming better anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 22, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Aren't Devil May Cry games too similar to each other, lol?



Not exactly.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 22, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Not exactly.



Well, the ones I've played, you are just going up a tower or going up then down a tower, lol.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 22, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Well, the ones I've played, you are just going up a tower or going up then down a tower, lol.



Sounds a lot like DMC3. Don't really remember any towers in other DMC games.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 22, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Sounds a lot like DMC3. Don't really remember any towers in other DMC games.



The first one.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 22, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> The first one.



I only remember that the first DMC game is really exploring an enormous Mansion. I can't seem to recall that being an actual Tower.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 22, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> I only remember that the first DMC game is really exploring an enormous Mansion. I can't seem to recall that being an actual Tower.



Not meaning an actual tower but going up and then coming back down.  And also the gameplay is really basically the same, lol.   The weapons were basically the same.  The enemies were basically the same.  And so forth, lol.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2017)

He kinda has a point, and I say that with dmc as my favorite game franchise of all time.


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Not meaning an actual tower but going up and then coming back down.  And also the gameplay is really basically the same, lol.   The weapons were basically the same.  The enemies were basically the same.  And so forth, lol.


You could say that about any game that has a sequel, but DMC has evolved the gameplay with each iteration. The thing is you have to git gud to actually apply those techniques, like so


Not here to jerk DMC's dick or anything, but the skill ceiling for DMC3 and 4 in particular is extremely high. A proper gameplay evolution


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2017)

Steam Autumn Sale with another Game Award show. Gonna be voting this shit soon.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Nov 23, 2017)

Gonna do some hunting in 4U until World comes out and take up all of time

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Steam Autumn Sale with another Game Award show. Gonna be voting this shit soon.



What's up with these categories? Was it like this last year too?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2017)

I have Wolfenstein 2 and Cuphead in my steam cart, and BtoW in my Amazon cart. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2017)

Battlefront II

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 23, 2017)

I recently bought Ooga-Booga for the Dreamcast.  8/10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2017)

Wow. Cuphead.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What's up with these categories? Was it like this last year too?



Yeah, they were always wacky and dumb like that.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wow. Cuphead.



Man up, bucko. Beat the game in around 9 hours in normal. Gonna try an expert after I finish my anime/shows/manga binge.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man up, bucko.



Difficulty isn't unfair, I like how I'm getting better at the game just by playing. That music too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2017)

Interesting info. I read about that ex-employee that was shocked at people spending over 15k on fucking microtransactions in Mass Effect 3's MP for virtually no fucking payout. And firing the guy behind Plants versus Zombie's for not wanting P2W. And I'm not even talking about Dungeon Keeper, which is probably the biggest rape I've ever seen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2017)

Read about the PvZ thing yesterday. Shit is insane.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 24, 2017)

Does anybody miss those old arcade machines where you get into a car-type thing or a motorcycle-thing, etc.?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Does anybody miss those old arcade machines where you get into a car-type thing or a motorcycle-thing, etc.?



Daytona >>>>>>>>>>>> 

just saiyan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2017)

Damn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 25, 2017)

Damn. 

Also that sad flame in the end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2017)

My Hero Academia teaser site. Most likely for a mobile game but let's see.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2017)

Bamco is all about adapting anime lately. You might get something more than mobileshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bamco is all about adapting anime lately. You might get something more than mobileshit.



Only if they're outsourcing that shit. Otherwise we'd get underbudgeted lazy shit like the upcoming Gintama game. Although the Seven Deadly Sins one looks decent so who knows.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 26, 2017)

Did Virtual On make you feel like you were piloting a giant mech when you played it in the arcades?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2017)

Got into Fire Emblem Fates recently.

It's a shame the story is bunk and the localization was... controversial. Of the 3 games I've played (Awakening, Echoes, Birthright) it's so far the most fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



I like how they twist and turn everything as design. Shades as consumables? It's for accomplishment or whatever.

Yikes.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 26, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Got into Fire Emblem Fates recently.
> 
> It's a shame the story is bunk and the localization was... controversial. Of the 3 games I've played (Awakening, Echoes, Birthright) it's so far the most fun.


obligatory question: who's your wife/husband?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2017)

**
Greetings everyone! I am making this post today not as a sole person but as part of a community. For quite some while, we, the Devil May Cry community, have been aware of the existence of a new DMC game. After reading that Hideaki Itsuno plans to unveil his secret project this year, we waited diligently to see what the project was even though we knew full and well what it actually was. We waited through E3, TGS, Paris Games and now we are in late November 2017 with no information about Itsuno’s project. We endured through multiple apologies on his part and we do not in any way blame Itsuno for the the current situation.

(Original plan was to leak this document after PSX/Capcom Cup but details of this document started to spread like wildfire and it was only a matter of time before it got posted in less savory places without context so we are leaking this earlier than anticipated).

*

*Hideaki Itsuno’s secret project for Capcom is the sequel to the original Devil May Cry series, the 5th installment. Internally it appears to be called “Devil May Cry V” instead of using the standard numeric system of the previous games (think MGS1-4 to MGSV). *
*RELEASE DATE AND PRODUCTION *

*The game is slated to release some time in the fiscal calendar year of 2019. That means sometime between April 2018 and March 2019. Original plan was to release it in November 2018 but the date MIGHT have been pushed back to early 2019. *
*Originally DMCV was intended to be announced at PSX but after receiving feedback on their E3 press conference, Sony decided to scale back on PSX and instead scale up E3 2018. DMCV was an unfortunate casualty of this choice and thus it’s unlikely that DMCV gets officially revealed in 2017. *
*There will be a demo for the game sometime before release. *
*Game has been in development for 2 years as of today. When it will release it will have been in development for 3 years at least. That is actually the highest time a DMC game has been in full production for. Pre-production started as early as 2015 around the time that DMC4SE finished releasing. There have been no development hiccups and as stated, the development has in fact been progressing smoothly. *
*There is some form of Playstation exclusivity involved. Sony is paying for some of the funding for the game but the extent of it is not known. Could be completely PS4 exclusive, console exclusive or timed exclusive. If the game is announced publicly then it will be at a Sony event, which is why many people thought that it was going to be at PSX. *


*Trailer has been ready for a while now. The initial trailer is 1 minute 50 seconds long (they may add new cuts to trailer to make an extended version since some time has passed from when it was made). It is mostly focused on story, characters and cutscenes. A city like setting is shown in the trailer not that different from Fortuna city in DMC4. *
*The overall game is supposed to be “ambitious” for a DMC title with a broader appeal. *
*Longest cutscene runtime of any DMC game yet. *
*
DEVELOPMENT TEAM*

*Itsuno’s team that worked on previous DMC games and Dragon’s D*ogma is working on DMCV.
*Yuji Shimomura is returning as the cutscene director for DMCV. He worked on DMC3, DMC4 and Bayonetta cutscenes. *
*Rueben Langdon is reprising his role as Dante. *
*Johnny Young Bosch is reprising his role as Nero. *
*Dan Southworth is reprising his role as Vergil. *
*No word on the actresses who played Trish and Lady if they will be returning, *
*Onyay Pheori is helping with the soundtrack (she did the song for DMC4SE’s launch trailer). *
*CHARACTERS AND STORY (POTENTIALLY BIG SPOILERS!)*

*DMCV picks up the story after DMC4. *
*More than one playable character in the game, Dante is for sure playable and Nero is possibly playable as well. Up to 3 playable characters have been suggested for now. *
*This is the most serious Dante has been (a "new side" of Dante), of course not counting DMC2. Dante still plays with his enemies and has his usual over the top flair but this game is going to be more personal for him. *
*A third character is expected to be playable as well. Said to be “very powerful.” May or may not be brand new to the series. *
*No word on whether Vergil is playable or not, he will be returning although specifics on how he is returning from his death in DMC1 are unknown. *
*Trish has a prominent role to play in DMCV but no word on whether she is playable or not. *
*There will be a sequence where Nero and Vergil have a confrontation, confirming their relationship (Nero is in fact Vergil’s son as stated in the DMC3142 artbook). *
*Characters switch during key story points in the game. *
*The “Prince of Darkness” is featured as the main antagonist of the story. (Prince of Darkness title normally refers to Mundus so it might indicate his return but that title may have transferred to another character)*
*DMCV might be the end of the “sons of Sparda” storyline. *

*GAME PLAY/SYSTEMS *

*Hard lock on is standard. *
*Console is targeted for 60 frames per second like the previous DMC games. *
*Level design is more open than previous DMC games but not going into Souls or open world territory of level design. Movement outside of combat has been streamlined to match the open nature of the game. The structure is more open to make the experience more "smooth." Immersion is important to the team with this game.*
*Level design and exploration is more similar to Bayonetta with action set pieces thrown in there but without the QTEs. QTEs in general do not exist in DMCV thus far. *
*There is NO Stamina bar. *
*This is not a Musou game but there will be encounters where you are facing more enemies than you are used to in a DMC game. *

*There is some online integration but definitely no multiplayer PvP. *
*Dodge system is reworked and dodging in general is supposed to be a lot smoother than before (get ready to hear the word “smooth” a lot when related to DMCV). *
*Camera pulls back during big fights. The devs are really proud of the new, more dynamic camera system.*
*Animations are being improved to be less stiff. Big emphasis on cloth physics (maybe Dante’s sword might not clip through his jacket now!). Battles are beautifully animated and smooth. *
*Mission and Ranking system similar to previous DMC games and Bayonetta. There will definitely be mission/chapter selects. *
*Bosses being ramped up dramatically in DMCV. One of the boss fights moves between multiple areas of the game. *
*Style system is in for Dante - Enemies will react a bit differently to each style.*
*Style system has been streamlined to be smoother to use for the players (speculated that the style system might be tuned/reworked to make it easier to get into than in DMC4).*
*Certain styles will have advantages on certain enemies similar to DmC/DMC3 (you can use a single style on any enemy just fine). *
*More environment interactivity than any previous DMC game. This is supposed to compliment the combat system, not detract from it. *
*There is some form of dynamic environment destruction/transformation in play but not on the scale of DmC thus far. *
*While this is not an open world game, some inspirations have been taken from Dragon’s Dogma. **
[Sweating intensifies]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Nov 26, 2017)

I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



fuck these greedy corps


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> obligatory question: who's your wife/husband?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 26, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **
> Greetings everyone! I am making this post today not as a sole person but as part of a community. For quite some while, we, the Devil May Cry community, have been aware of the existence of a new DMC game. After reading that Hideaki Itsuno plans to unveil his secret project this year, we waited diligently to see what the project was even though we knew full and well what it actually was. We waited through E3, TGS, Paris Games and now we are in late November 2017 with no information about Itsuno’s project. We endured through multiple apologies on his part and we do not in any way blame Itsuno for the the current situation.
> 
> (Original plan was to leak this document after PSX/Capcom Cup but details of this document started to spread like wildfire and it was only a matter of time before it got posted in less savory places without context so we are leaking this earlier than anticipated).
> ...



LET
THIS
BE
REAL
PLEASE


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 26, 2017)

Nero's arm seems like it is a rip-off of Glacius' stretch-arm grab, lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2017)

Complete bull if it's true they're pushing this shit to e3. Do they not know how hype works? 



Deathbringerpt said:


> broader appeal



Hopefully this just means the third char is a cute waifu with a nice ass. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Level design is more open than previous DMC games



Bayonetta was actually the right amount of openness in a hacknskash. I definitely don't want something like Darksiders. That game is its own thing. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> There is NO Stamina bar.



Was this even considered? lmao 



Deathbringerpt said:


> definitely no multiplayer PvP.



Oh thank the heavens. Co-op bloody palace would be nice though. Something like Bayonetta 2. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Style system is in for Dante - Enemies will react a bit differently to each style



This is such an obvious mechanic that I'm disappointed that I haven't thought of it before.



Deathbringerpt said:


> *There is some form of dynamic environment destruction/transformation in play but not on the scale of DmC thus far. *
> 
> *While this is not an open world game, some inspirations have been taken from Dragon’s Dogma. **



complete meh on these.


----------



## God (Nov 27, 2017)

Thousand year door
Mario sunshine
Path of radiance

None are on the virtual console... ffs Nintendo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 27, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **
> Greetings everyone! I am making this post today not as a sole person but as part of a community. For quite some while, we, the Devil May Cry community, have been aware of the existence of a new DMC game. After reading that Hideaki Itsuno plans to unveil his secret project this year, we waited diligently to see what the project was even though we knew full and well what it actually was. We waited through E3, TGS, Paris Games and now we are in late November 2017 with no information about Itsuno’s project. We endured through multiple apologies on his part and we do not in any way blame Itsuno for the the current situation.
> 
> (Original plan was to leak this document after PSX/Capcom Cup but details of this document started to spread like wildfire and it was only a matter of time before it got posted in less savory places without context so we are leaking this earlier than anticipated).
> ...


so hard right now 

I didnt realize *just* *how much* I want DMC5 until reading this


if this gets revealed with a hype trailer it will probably instantly be my #1 most awaited game ahead of anything else

and please make the graphics gorgeous and smooth


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2017)

Dorito Pope just posted on the Neofag 2: Electric Bogaloo thread.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hopefully this just means the third char is a cute waifu with a nice ass.



Fully developed playable Lady?



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bayonetta was actually the right amount of openness in a hacknskash. I definitely don't want something like Darksiders. That game is its own thing.



I doubt they'll go Darksider's/Dragon Dogma scale but I wouldn't mind more interesting and open level structure. It's about the only aspect of DMC that I feel could use a lot of work.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Was this even considered? lmao



Gotta stiffle the Soulsfags, I guess.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh thank the heavens. Co-op bloody palace would be nice though. Something like Bayonetta 2.



Gotta admit, had a lot of fun playing this. Going all in when I started the mode humbled me. It was dumb as fuck how Balder how limited to multiplayer, though.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is such an obvious mechanic that I'm disappointed that I haven't thought of it before.



It's an interesting concept, I'm curious how that'll translate to gameplay if anything about this is true.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> complete meh on these.



DMC3's environmental spots you could use in combat were completely one-note but really great. I'm surprised 4 didn't have any, if anything I hope they think outside the box to come up with these organically.

I'm a little skeptical with PS exclusivity, that worked out terribly for SF5 and Monster Hunter World is being released evrywhere for a reason. DMC4 going multiplat was the biggest reason it sold the most in the series. I could see exclusive shit like skins or some dumb modes. Also, the whole talk about dynamic camera panning out tells me that they're going full Bayonetta for big bosses.

If this actually gets announced, I'll play the whole series in anticipation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (Nov 27, 2017)

I only want two things out of dmc 5

-itsuno/kamiya tagteam
-perfect devil trigger from dmc 4 concept


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 27, 2017)

Have you ever played Super Smash Bros. (any of the iterations) and wanted to fight in the 3-D background of any of the stages, lol?    I've always wanted to fight in the background of the Onett stage, lol.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2017)

Has anyone played Deus Ex Mankind Divided on PC? How well does it run nowadays?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2017)

Apparently, the game is not on MTframework like MHW. Dunno how that's gonna work out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2017)

vigamusmagazine.com/gamerome-2017-tomonobu-itagaki-annuncia-la-nascita-uno-studio-sviluppo-italia/

So Itakagi, the 3D Ninja Gaiden and Dead or Alive guy, just unretired and opened a studio in....Italy?

MAMA MIA!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fully developed playable Lady?



They should just go the DMC4SE route and add all 5 playable characters. I can't go back to not being able to play Trish and Lady again, enjoyed them a fucking lot (especially since I never got to play Trish before 4SE). And honestly, it's obvious that Vergil will be playable. He's as important as Dante in the series after 3 and 4 SE and also as popular. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> I doubt they'll go Darksider's/Dragon Dogma scale but I wouldn't mind more interesting and open level structure. It's about the only aspect of DMC that I feel could use a lot of work.



I just don't want a bunch of NPCs on screen that serve literally no purpose. Even Bayonetta got by by completely distancing them from the environment using Purgatorio as an excuse. If it's mainly fixing the issue with corridor fights then I'm all for it. Anything else is just being ambitious for the sake of it. 

I still want some corridor fights tho. Especially if they're like DMC1's corridors. I liked those. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Gotta stiffle the Soulsfags, I guess.



That will literally kill the series lmao. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Gotta admit, had a lot of fun playing this. Going all in when I started the mode humbled me. It was dumb as fuck how Balder how limited to multiplayer, though.



True. I guess they'd need to create something from scratch for the Umbra Mecha tho. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> It's an interesting concept, I'm curious how that'll translate to gameplay if anything about this is true.



Aggressive if using Trickster, stall if using Royal Guard, ranged attacks if using Swordmaster, close the gap if using Gunslinger, etc... It probably wont be this deep game changing mechanic as they'll need to accommodate for Nero and the third playable character but as a gimmick it would be some fancy visual horseshit.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> DMC3's environmental spots you could use in combat were completely one-note but really great. I'm surprised 4 didn't have any, if anything I hope they think outside the box to come up with these organically.



From what I read I got the impression of DmC dynamic stage platforming. Fuck dat.  

I'd prefer if they brought back the railshooting bits. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Also, the whole talk about dynamic camera panning out tells me that they're going full Bayonetta for big bosses.



They're prepping for the game that will break us all meng; BayoxDMC 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Apparently, the game is not on MTframework like MHW. Dunno how that's gonna work out.



Damn. I really love MTframework. Underrated engine. The colors always looked gorgeous. Deep Down was a fucking mistake. But maybe this is to combat the cloth clipping they mentioned? I did notice an issue in MTframework games but I'm not that knowledgeable about graphical engines so I have no idea if it's a MTframework issue or not. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> vigamusmagazine.com/gamerome-2017-tomonobu-itagaki-annuncia-la-nascita-uno-studio-sviluppo-italia/
> 
> So Itakagi, the 3D Ninja Gaiden and Dead or Alive guy, just unretired and opened a studio in....Italy?
> 
> MAMA MIA!



Fucking random. I still wanna try his development hell WiiU game, forgot what's it called. Only for that asian ass from the trailers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2017)

I wonder which crossover would break me more; BayoxDMC or SMTxPokemon. At least the former has an actual chance of happening.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They should just go the DMC4SE route and add all 5 playable characters. I can't go back to not being able to play Trish and Lady again, enjoyed them a fucking lot (especially since I never got to play Trish before 4SE). And honestly, it's obvious that Vergil will be playable. He's as important as Dante in the series after 3 and 4 SE and also as popular.



I'm not really into that unless they straight up copy paste Trish and Lady so they don't take up much development time from the main crunch of the game. I doubt they'll have the time to properly make Dante, Nero, Vergil, Trish and Lady perfectly balanced to scale up with the game. 4's SE was awesome but Trish, Lady and even Vergil were pretty broken. I barely jump canceled with Vergil and I was in the air half the time.

That said, it's pretty deadset that Vergil will be playable.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just don't want a bunch of NPCs on screen that serve literally no purpose. Even Bayonetta got by by completely distancing them from the environment using Purgatorio as an excuse. If it's mainly fixing the issue with corridor fights then I'm all for it. Anything else is just being ambitious for the sake of it.



I still want some corridor fights tho. Especially if they're like DMC1's corridors. I liked those.

DMC is not really the kind of game to have NPCs lying around. I'm pretty sure the game will still be linear as hell but with a more engaging level design. If there's anything that DMC could take from Bayonetta is just that. I liked how they designe levels that reflected Bayonetta's powers as a witch so you had her fighting bosses while wall walking inside a dome or walked sideways on a street building while the town was being submerged by lava, ran through giant collapsing buildings, that kind of shit.

Dante pulls shit like that all the time not even for necessity, he just a showoff. DMC needs more interesting, engaging levels than the shit we have. We need more than interesting looking levels, we need levels that surprise you along the way and changes the flow of the combat. Bayonetta 1 especially was really fucking good with that.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're prepping for the game that will break us all meng; BayoxDMC






Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That will literally kill the series lmao.



Yeah, I don't know that the fuck was up with that. It's one of the things that made me raise an eyebrow at the legitimacy of the thing.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Aggressive if using Trickster, stall if using Royal Guard, ranged attacks if using Swordmaster, close the gap if using Gunslinger, etc... It probably wont be this deep game changing mechanic as they'll need to accommodate for Nero and the third playable character but as a gimmick it would be some fancy visual horseshit.



Yeah, it's makes sense on paper but if we have real time weapon switch, I don't know how the enemy AI will keep up with you changing styles 124 times under 2 minutes.

I'm not a developer, I don't fucking know.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> From what I read I got the impression of DmC dynamic stage platforming. Fuck dat.
> 
> I'd prefer if they brought back the railshooting bits.



Maybe I'm wrong but remeber the coffin level in DMC3? You can grab the spikes jutting out of the ground and Dante will start spinning like crazy and throw himself while finishing the jump with a sword attack. That's what came to mind. They should think of more shit like that.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Damn. I really love MTframework. Underrated engine. The colors always looked gorgeous. Deep Down was a fucking mistake. But maybe this is to combat the cloth clipping they mentioned? I did notice an issue in MTframework games but I'm not that knowledgeable about graphical engines so I have no idea if it's a MTframework issue or not.



It's my favorite engine from Capcom, that's for sure. They had their better looking games on that engine since it wasn't top of the line so they compensated with art direction and quality models. Good shit.

If not MT, they'll probably use Unreal 4.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fucking random. I still wanna try his development hell WiiU game, forgot what's it called. Only for that asian ass from the trailers.



My brother from another mother. That ass was digitally chisiled by a behind brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2017)

Wow.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 29, 2017)

Well, that's just not correct


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2017)

It's a smart play on words. The term "open world" is thrown out so much that it could basically mean any linear game with just more open spaces. I mean Uncharted isn't exactly an open world game by any means. Have a gut feeling the new GoW will be the same as well.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 29, 2017)

I suppose it could be construed that way. In that sense even Yakuza is open world

The GoW director on the subject:



Even if I'm not totally sold on the new GoW, I like this guy


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 29, 2017)

Uncharted is as linear as it gets.

Open World games tend to slightly turn me off these days, because they usually mean a lot of time investment to enjoy the full game as they tend to be really stretched out. In Open World games I sometimes find myself thinking "what was I supposed to do since the last time I played?". In that regard linear games are just better as in you can experience the story in a more compressed way.

Of course Open World games have their fair share of awesomeness regardless, eg Horizon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2017)

"Open world" has become more of a marketing tool than as an identifier. Linear games just got more spaceier due to the better technology.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wow.


I hope they lose another 3 billion in stock until bankrupt


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2017)

Amy Hennig makes linear games that sell close to 10 million. EA just doesn't see the profit in standard single player games, the article that spoke about the whole drama had a meeting with top suits asking Amy "where's the multiplayer money" that other series made.

So yeah, I don't understand why people think EA will do them any favors if you don't follow their GaaS boner. Fucking Microsoft would have been a better partner.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm not really into that unless they straight up copy paste Trish and Lady so they don't take up much development time from the main crunch of the game. I doubt they'll have the time to properly make Dante, Nero, Vergil, Trish and Lady perfectly balanced to scale up with the game. 4's SE was awesome but Trish, Lady and even Vergil were pretty broken. I barely jump canceled with Vergil and I was in the air half the time.
> 
> That said, it's pretty deadset that Vergil will be playable.



Sorry for the late reply death. Work is a motherfuck.

They wont? I'm pretty sure this game will have a lot of reused assets with a lot of changes. I mean there's no point in changing Trish and Lady's models. Trish a demon and Lady should keep the same figure/face() since she's still very young iirc. If balancing is an issue, make Trish and Lady post-game unlockable characters devoid of any balance. I'm sure people wont care much if they get an unlockable character of all things nowadays. Point is after SE4 a lot of new peeps new to the series have become fans of Lady and Trish. It's something I noticed. I also didn't know I needed a solo Lady game until I've played her. The whole cast has to return somehow.

As for Vergil I am certain he's gonna be different. You don't go to hell, fight Mundus, come back as Mundus' hoe, get rekt by Dante, and expect to be the same. That aspect in particular is exciting for me.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I still want some corridor fights tho. Especially if they're like DMC1's corridors. I liked those.
> 
> DMC is not really the kind of game to have NPCs lying around. I'm pretty sure the game will still be linear as hell but with a more engaging level design. If there's anything that DMC could take from Bayonetta is just that. I liked how they designe levels that reflected Bayonetta's powers as a witch so you had her fighting bosses while wall walking inside a dome or walked sideways on a street building while the town was being submerged by lava, ran through giant collapsing buildings, that kind of shit.
> 
> Dante pulls shit like that all the time not even for necessity, he just a showoff. DMC needs more interesting, engaging levels than the shit we have. We need more than interesting looking levels, we need levels that surprise you along the way and changes the flow of the combat. Bayonetta 1 especially was really fucking good with that.



Oh definitely. I was just caught off-guard by the "broad appeal" thing. You know that shit is scary. I think the level in DMC3 where you get eaten by the huge ass flying fish(forgot the name) was a good example of visually interactive levels, even if the boss of that stage was lame. Sheviper was also interactive in her own right, it's just that her stage were pretty straight forward. I dig what you're saying tho. Bayo is an excellent point of influence.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, I don't know that the fuck was up with that. It's one of the things that made me raise an eyebrow at the legitimacy of the thing.



Reminded me of the gun cooldowns in DmC 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, it's makes sense on paper but if we have real time weapon switch, *I don't know how the enemy AI will keep up with you changing styles 124 times under 2 minutes.*
> 
> I'm not a developer, I don't fucking know.







Deathbringerpt said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but remeber the coffin level in DMC3? You can grab the spikes jutting out of the ground and Dante will start spinning like crazy and throw himself while finishing the jump with a sword attack. That's what came to mind. They should think of more shit like that.



Yeah that was neat. I'd be down with simple shit like this.



Deathbringerpt said:


> It's my favorite engine from Capcom, that's for sure. They had their better looking games on that engine since it wasn't top of the line so they compensated with art direction and quality models. Good shit.
> 
> If not MT, they'll probably use Unreal 4.



I fired up Resident Evil 5 the other day. Still looks wack. MvC3 also looks amazing.



Deathbringerpt said:


> My brother from another mother. That ass was digitally chisiled by a behind brother.



Dude I was indifferent throughout the whole trailer until that ass popped up. It wasn't just another random weab ass in a video game. That shit was heavenly. Dude knew what's up.


----------



## God (Nov 29, 2017)

Kamiya come back to dmc ffs 

On an unrelated note - GOG recommendations


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Kamiya come back to dmc ffs



DMC should be in good hands, even Bayo is. Kamiya either needs to create a new IP or get back on Okami/Wonderful.


----------



## God (Nov 29, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> DMC should be in good hands, even Bayo is. Kamiya either needs to create a new IP or get back on Okami/Wonderful.



Is kamiya not considered "good hands" in this age? 

I don't want just him. I want itsuno to bring him on board.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Is kamiya not considered "good hands" in this age?
> 
> I don't want just him. I want itsuno to bring him on board.



That's not what I meant. But why not have him do other shit as well so we can have a lot of good shit to play. A collaboration would be interesting and potentially exciting given how well Platinum Games can work with other developers. But for now I really want Kamiya to do his own thing after MS fucked him with Scalebound.


----------



## God (Nov 29, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's not what I meant. But why not have him do other shit as well so we can have a lot of good shit to play. A collaboration would be interesting and potentially exciting given how well Platinum Games can work with other developers. But for now I really want Kamiya to do his own thing after MS fucked him with Scalebound.



I mean it's not like he'd stop making games after dmc5 if that ever came to pass 

But I see your perspective.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2017)

The juicy bits:



> With this knowledge in mind, UFC 3 promotes an incredibly unhealthy online culture of expenses, wherein, the more a player invests into their account the better their performance will be in game. Certainly, an argument can be made for individual skill and barriers of entry negating newcomers from dismantling veterans of the series in online battle, these arguments go out the window however, when the game is so overtly littered with microtransactions to the extent that the very core of the experience is hindered. *The fundamentals, striking, grappling and submissions, can all be significantly improved with the purchase of rare boosters, acquired solely through loot crates.  These loot crates don’t just contain different techniques or abilities, they promote maneuvers that outright boost player statistics in moment to moment competition.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Nov 30, 2017)

There are like 50 might and magic games


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Nov 30, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> vigamusmagazine.com/gamerome-2017-tomonobu-itagaki-annuncia-la-nascita-uno-studio-sviluppo-italia/
> 
> So Itakagi, the 3D Ninja Gaiden and Dead or Alive guy, just unretired and opened a studio in....Italy?
> 
> MAMA MIA!


I so hope it's a new Ninja Gaiden game, sick of DMC.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sorry for the late reply death. Work is a motherfuck.



It's all good. I've tried taking a small break from games to do other shit but I ended up not getting the autumn summer sale badge cause I'm a procrastinating ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and somehow released stress by starting to replay God Hand because I have no self control and I love punching the shit out of people too much.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They wont? I'm pretty sure this game will have a lot of reused assets with a lot of changes. I mean there's no point in changing Trish and Lady's models. Trish a demon and Lady should keep the same figure/face() since she's still very young iirc. If balancing is an issue, make Trish and Lady post-game unlockable characters devoid of any balance. I'm sure people wont care much if they get an unlockable character of all things nowadays. Point is after SE4 a lot of new peeps new to the series have become fans of Lady and Trish. It's something I noticed. I also didn't know I needed a solo Lady game until I've played her. The whole cast has to return somehow.
> 
> As for Vergil I am certain he's gonna be different. You don't go to hell, fight Mundus, come back as Mundus' hoe, get rekt by Dante, and expect to be the same. That aspect in particular is exciting for me.



If the leak has any truth to it if Mundus is gonna be a frontrunner, Trish is gonna be pretty involved. She has Sparda and she's Mundus' meat toy. That dynamic can go any way. But don't get me wrong, dude. I'd love if they included all of them. I just think they can do much more with Lady. I'd rather have her playstyle be based more on her cinematics and her boss fight in 3 along with what we have already.

Hell, Lady is mai waifu and she'll always get top billing from me so anything with her is good for me. I just want this game to actually be complete with a beginning, middle and end. I'm kinda paranoid, I guess.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh definitely. I was just caught off-guard by the "broad appeal" thing. You know that shit is scary. I think the level in DMC3 where you get eaten by the huge ass flying fish(forgot the name) was a good example of visually interactive levels, even if the boss of that stage was lame. Sheviper was also interactive in her own right, it's just that her stage were pretty straight forward. I dig what you're saying tho. Bayo is an excellent point of influence.



They mention smoother and broad appeal a lot but that can mean everything and nothing. I'm glad they said they're working on dodge being "smoother" because Dante's dodge is fucking shit. Nero's table hopper is my favorite dodge EVER so I'm guessing the only reason Dante didn't get that shit was to differentiate their characters, which makes sense. It needs to be better than the shitty roll we have, though.

As long as they smooth out the clunkier bits of gameplay which are few and far between and make quality of life changes without fucking up or lowering the skill ceiling, I'm all up for this bitch. Dante needs to be above and beyond his DMC 3 and DMC 4 versions which have advantages over one another. I want the best version beyond the shadow of a doubt. Hell, I want that for all characters. Dante, Nero and Vergil. Imagine if all of them have unique weapons? God damn, SSS boner.

Also I want Pandora to make a return with 6 completely different gun forms.

And I think both DMC 1 and 3 have pretty good art direction but I'll always prefer the weird, ancient magical demon tower of the third game even if this is a somewhat unpopular opinion. Also the expanded "Heavenly Hell" level is probably my favorite "underworld" level in gaming in terms of style.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I fired up Resident Evil 5 the other day. Still looks wack. MvC3 also looks amazing.



I still remember thinking that we peaked graphics with Resident Evil 5. Turns out I was just staring at ass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2017)

Nintendo just retweeted this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo just retweeted this.



Xbox and Playstation just did the same.

Dare I set myself for disappointment?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2017)

The forum is pretty slow and this probably doesn't warrant the effort but this year has been so fucking amazing for games, I would welcome the fuck out of a Best Game round up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The forum is pretty slow and this probably doesn't warrant the effort but this year has been so fucking amazing for games, I would welcome the fuck out of a Best Game round up.



Already workin on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2017)

Megaman 11  

RIP Mighty no. 9 backers.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2017)

Somewhere out there, $3,845,170 worth of crow are being eaten by dumb, gullible bitter fans who don't want to wait for new games.

Hope Inafune likes working on mobileshit.

Pottery.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 4, 2017)

ERECTION LEVEL: 999999999999999999


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2017)

MEGA BUSSSSSTER


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 4, 2017)

Any N64 Smashers out there, lol?  I'm getting decent with Pikachu and Ness, lol.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 5, 2017)

Scott was always such a clever troll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2017)

GOTY thread is up.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

MY 360 is slowly becoming more and more irrelevant. And my Steambox is becoming my ultimate to go gaming battlestation. It's weird how DMC1 finally has a PC and how 3 finally will have a decent PC port not shat by Ubisoft.


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is Capcom responding to the leaks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Wrong announcement. But I'll take it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2017)

full DMC collection on Steam  with HD versions and 4 SE 


also

Lara, Im ready bb gril


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wrong announcement. But I'll take it.



Dorito Pope retweeted that shit. This might be the night, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dorito Pope retweeted that shit. This might be the night, man.



yeah am staying up late for this shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

10 minutes. I'm ready to be disappointed.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 7, 2017)

This better be a prelude to DMC5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

I already hate myself for staying up late.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

These game announcement are pretty shite so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

First award for Nier Automata

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

From Software 

That was it?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)

Bloodborne 2??


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)

This medley is alright. Could be better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Nier A didn't win best narrative?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

From Software presents: A string.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Woah. They sound/look happy. Good for them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

@Deathbringerpt a walking simulator in a best narrative award is basically cheating tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Why the fuck is Batman on the stage?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Prey = Action 

Prey =\= RPG

I learned something tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

That MTX jab. Good on ya guy. 

btw I woulda picked Nioh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

They gave the winners like 15 seconds to talk and spend the rest of the show on announcements and ads on shit that's already out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Jesus, Pope. Just stop advertising, Holy shit. What a god damn glorified commercial.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

And also movies.  

Even tho I think Shape of Water will be tight.

EDIT: Is Hideo gonna propose?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Shit man. Cuphead for best art direction. There was only one right winner.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

2 Chads build a company out of nothing and win awards in global events with their first fucking game. Even nerds don’t stand a chance in gaming.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

So it’s a prequel? That’s a neat idea. I can dig the fucking horse bike too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

>The Master Cycle Zero
>Zero

Fuck you 

EDIT: Why am I getting boner?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

>#SavePlayer1

4 games out of the 5 GOTY award nominations are SP tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Hahaha. Look at Harada styling these motherfuckers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

SOUL CALIBUR?????????????????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)

WOW BABY YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Holy shit, the leak is FUCKING real.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

OMG. I am so ready for this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, the leak is FUCKING real.



We made it fam. Hold me bruv.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

BTW Hollow Knight is pretty rad too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

They casually announced 3-4 awards just like that lmao.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We made it fam. Hold me bruv.



Hold that hug, bro. I need to know first. Just one last stretch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

>BF2 Season 1 free for all players


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)

BAYONETTA ON SWITTCHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

woah now. hol up...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Well, time to sell the WiiU.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)

BOTH BAYO GAMES ON SWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITCH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Say Bayo 3. Just say it.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)

REGGIE WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

nooooo.. what?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

HOLY


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)

gott damn, bayo 3. wow


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

SHIT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

OHHHHHHHHHHH MAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII GAWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



I....

what?




hol me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

DAY 1 BUNDLE BUY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

I came for Soul Calibur 6 and I came again for Bayo 3.. DMCV would just dry me up at this point.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)

WOW WOW WOW WOW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Did anyone catch Bayo bleeding in that teaser? My fuck.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)

Reedus is the whitest dude in the most japanese game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

>Bayo getting shitfucked.
>She's bleeding. 
>Her bullets fodderized by that silhouette that kinda resembles Bayo 2 Balder 
>Umbra seal cracked 

Fuck me man. The game will be grim.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Jesus. Get a room.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)

oh yeaaahhhhhh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHH MAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII GAWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Bayonetta got seriously fucked by whoever the hell that was. In a god damn introductory teaser. This will probably be the highest takes ever for her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Also that Death Stranding shit made no sense and that fucking speech just proves Kojima just wants the world to see that he's totally respected by movie and TV actors.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

So Nintendo ended up having a console with the entire series in it.

Funny how shit works. 

I don't even care that Sega is too stupid to actually fund this shit, if Nintendo is willing to foot the bill, I'm game.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)

pretty old student lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

This guy is a student? Shit he looks at least 40.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 7, 2017)

Some fine announcements so far but I need to go to sleep, I'm hoping to wake up to so good news.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Expected walking simulator bullshit. Got a strafing FPS.

Extra points for that trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

This grease ball is cringy as fuck, holy shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

This is why we Middle Easterners don't get invited to shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)

That dude is too hype


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes man. I'm passionate. I swear on my pet tiger. Fuck the oscars. Let's go get some hookah. Also fuck the oscars man. Btw one more thing. Do I have to go? I swear I'm passionate. Check my game. EA they fuck up sometimes. but I'm passionate man. check this trailer. Fuck. Yes man.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Say what

What have they done to Jumanji

What year is this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Say what
> 
> What have they done to Jumanji
> 
> What year is this



It's now Journey to the Fast Intelligence Fairy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Xbox Ninjas tryna murder that woman for buying a Switch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Even our shitty small thread is more of a game awards ceremony than this crap. But hey shiny new announcements so who gives a shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

I have no idea why they treat Bayonetta like first party but I love them for it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I have no idea why they treat Bayonetta like first party but I love them for it.



Shiiiit. If it has English subs I'll be getting that instead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Hahaha, that's fucking embarassing. Who gave the Kebab store owner a microphone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh the sweet irony if DMCV gets announced in front of Tameem.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Sure like ads, I sure do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Now maybe the director who made everyone's GOTY will have some recognition.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Well, this shit is about to wrap up. Gonna hit the sack soon.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 7, 2017)

This has to be one of the best GAS in years from the bombshell reveals alone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

They brought out Pauline for the SMO portion.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Wow, she's pretty good live.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2017)

They need to do the whole song ;_;


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Mario Odyssey is going to have a few GLUG GLUGs with Sonic Forces at the bar tonight.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 7, 2017)

Nintendo has won.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Mario Odyssey is going to have a few GLUG GLUGs with Sonic Forces at the bar tonight.



And in 9 months we're gonna have another Mario and Sonic at the Olympics game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

DMCV? 

Oh welp... I at least got Soul Calibur VI AND BAYONETTA FUCKING 3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2017)

Holy shit, the smirk on Reggie's face. And Aonuma reeling that shit in. Fucking Yakuzas.

Anyway. Expected DMC5, got Bayonetta 3 instead which is literally the very next best thing.

And Soul Calibur 6, man.

Video games. I'm out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Next stop PSX.  

Don't let me down Capcom.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 7, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Flop of the night was the orchestra botching Rivers in the Desert.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2017)

Nailed it!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2017)

damn I missed everything?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2017)

TGA - Featuring Bayonetta from the Bayonetta series. 

Death Stranding's gameplay is truly ahead of its time.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2017)

lol wtf 12 months ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 8, 2017)

12 months...enuff time to forget...then surprise when we least expect it


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Dec 8, 2017)

Weiss said:


> lol wtf 12 months ?



He should have just said a year

lol


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2017)

My only disappointment with TGA is that the show felt more like a conference with premieres instead of an actual awards show.


----------



## Katou (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm still excited for SC 6 ... imagine the guest characters..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2017)

Harada and Reggie made this thing. Especially Harada and the SC director. 



blakstealth said:


> My only disappointment with TGA is that the show felt more like a conference with premieres instead of an actual awards show.



Considering they shove metric tons of advertisement in your fucking face and made a huge deal about premiers, this is basically just 1 big advertising shoulder rubbing between companies.


----------



## God (Dec 8, 2017)

SOUL CALIBUR 6


----------



## Katou (Dec 8, 2017)

Cubey said:


> SOUL CALIBUR 6


I see ur a man of culture as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2017)

Sophitias tits


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 8, 2017)

Bought Cuphead last night... didn't sleep until 2 in the morning. 
Was really fucking addicting. Infuriating, but addicting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2017)

PSX is on? Why is it a talk show?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2017)

Wow PSX is shit. Like actual shit. Just a buncha dudes talking about irrelevant shit.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 9, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wow PSX is shit. Like actual shit. Just a buncha dudes talking about irrelevant shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Bought Cuphead last night... didn't sleep until 2 in the morning.
> Was really fucking addicting. Infuriating, but addicting.



I feel you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 9, 2017)

Weiss said:


> lol wtf 12 months ?



PLEASE BE TENCHU PLEASE BE TENCHU PLEASE BE TENCHU PLEASE BE TENCHU


----------



## Naruto (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Naruto (Dec 9, 2017)

There's a fucking kunai stuck in the contraption.

I can't deal with this. I need to know.


----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2017)

the anticipations


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2017)

I *loved* that game on PS1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2017)

^Oh yeah that's a nice surprise


Looks to be a FFXV-like game with actual good combat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Dec 9, 2017)

Jon Snow said:


> ^Oh yeah that's a nice surprise
> 
> 
> Looks to be a FFXV-like game with actual good combat



Sick


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2017)

Jon Snow said:


> ^Oh yeah that's a nice surprise
> 
> 
> Looks to be a FFXV-like game with actual good combat



Weeb as hell but looks more like an action game than a RPG so makes it more appealing than FF15. Square Enix being outted by a single commie. Kinda like when a dude from Argentina made a better Metroid than Nintendo.

What a time to be alive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2017)

Naruto said:


> PLEASE BE TENCHU PLEASE BE TENCHU PLEASE BE TENCHU PLEASE BE TENCHU





Naruto said:


>





Naruto said:


> There's a fucking kunai stuck in the contraption.
> 
> I can't deal with this. I need to know.



Some people are saying that it might be a new or rebooted Kuon. 



Jon Snow said:


> ^Oh yeah that's a nice surprise
> 
> 
> Looks to be a FFXV-like game with actual good combat



Wait. This is the game made by that one dude? Shit man. Why isn't this guy and his game hired yet?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2017)

Looking at the Death Stranding trailer again, I'm really liking the Sci Fi lovecraftian vibes of the enemies. Here's hoping Kojima has a team to reel him in and make this game something worthwhile.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Some people are saying that it might be a new or rebooted Kuon.



Why would From Software reboot Kuon?


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2017)

When he looked up and saw that giant eldritch abomination I like the direction Kojima is taking

hopefully, he follows through and the narrative isn't just a convoluted mess.

I mean I KNOW it's going to be convoluted, I just don't want it to be a mess in the end.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why would From Software reboot Kuon?



Didn't they make the PS2 game? I dunno, I only heard of the title a couple of years back. Like I don't even know who owns the IP. Wiki says FromSo published it but I really have no clue.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2017)

Wait, what?

From Software made Kuon?

What

That game was the best bargain bin purchase of my fucking life.

What the fuck. Man, I'm so done with Souls, they need to start experimenting different genres and make different games again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2017)

that game was like fatal frame and tenchu right

real creepy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2017)

**Buy bargain bin throwaway thinking it's shovelware*

*Pretty good game*

*It's worth 150 british bongs**


I learned something new today.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2017)

What the fuck is this? Wasn't the PSX show yesterday?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2017)

I think it last 2 days. But they said they're toning it down from past years.

Sucks since last year was a fucking bombastic. This is just a big pile of nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I think it last 2 days. But they said they're toning it down from past years.
> 
> Sucks since last year was a fucking bombastic. This is just a big pile of nothing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2017)

Man I bought the PS2 dashboard theme.  

Best 3 bucks I ever wasted.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2017)

So where's DMC, guys? lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2017)

Original leak alway said E3....next year. We just got caugh up with the recent related shit.

So yeah, if it's a thing, another 6 months.

Some Deja fucking Vu over here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2017)

Maybe Capcom sold the assets and spent it on MvCI Venom.


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Dec 10, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> So where's DMC, guys? lol


Hopefully dead for good, cuz I don't need another wisecracking goofball in a series that reveals in cool stunts in over the top ways, Spider-Man is enough and he's a character than needs to start off on DMC mechanics in his own games to begin with.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Original leak alway said E3....next year. We just got caugh up with the recent related shit.
> 
> So yeah, if it's a thing, another 6 months.
> 
> Some Deja fucking Vu over here.


Been shown disproven 4 years on 4chan in a row, I doubt Capcom will give DMC a gander when they do DLCs now and remakes to win over old schoolers with polished updates.

Besides Bayonetta is better than lame ass Dante. But Spider-Man is better than both and deserves to be called the original "stylish" Superhero.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 10, 2017)

I can't wait until Spiderman is revealed in the next Soul Calibur


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I can't wait until Spiderman is revealed in the next Soul Calibur



Gambit or Silver Samurai. 

Edit: just realized you were passively mocking link.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Dec 10, 2017)

Spider-Man is truly a superior breed of cocky quipy hero and charming benevolent gentleman, Dante is just a lesser Spidey without the deep unique depth or charm.

Yeah I hope Spider-Man gets more attention by playstation, he's just failing behind Disney Marvel Heroes recently as a face of the company.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 10, 2017)

If only MvCI had 2 Spidermans like FighterZ has 2 Gokus.

Then maybe its tourney finals wouldn't be so barren. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gambit or Silver Samurai.
> 
> Edit: just realized you were passively mocking link.



Shitposting aside, a Mahvel guest would be pretty dope. I'm not sure how close bedfellows Bamco are with those guys or their affiliates, though. Still, I guess if Star Wars can make it, anything's possible. I could see Thor fitting the most.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 10, 2017)

Just finished Cuphead. Even though the game was a bit short, it had the best quality that was worth paying $20.
Although the Devil was really the most agonizing Bosses I have dealt with (thought King Dice was problematic).

The biggest pain in the ass excluding King Dice and Devil were the Robot, Mermaid, and Flower. Clown was just annoying, but definitely not difficult, and I was quite surprised I dealt with Pirate fairly easy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> If only MvCI had 2 Spidermans like FighterZ has 2 Gokus.
> 
> Then maybe its tourney finals wouldn't be so barren.
> 
> ...



Shonen characters would fit more imo. And Bamco already has the rights to that shit. 

Gimme Zoro for example

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Dec 10, 2017)

Spider-Man: This party's getting webby! Lets thwip!

Seriously I love Spider-Man. It sucks he gets little hype in the movies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2017)

Makes sense considering game was built with 30fps in mind in both graphics and gameplay. Would have looked beautiful in motion with 60fps tho.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 10, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gimme Zoro for example



Roronoa, you mean?
I'd be *mega* down for Best Strawhat bringing 3 Sword style to SC. Honestly it'd be interesting for the sole reason of seeing an Oda character in a non-Oda artstyle alone.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 10, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Damn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2017)

behol our new banner

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Roronoa, you mean?
> I'd be *mega* down for Best Strawhat bringing 3 Sword style to SC. Honestly it'd be interesting for the sole reason of seeing an Oda character in a non-Oda artstyle alone.



Zoro is easy since he kinda looks like the typical badass(those are easy) with normal proportions. I'd like anyone to try their hand at Big Mom or even Blackbeard.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Makes sense considering game was built with 30fps in mind in both graphics and gameplay. Would have looked beautiful in motion with 60fps tho.



Sega of Europe did it with Vanquish, they should be able to do it with Okami.

Granted, it's a massive game but they could still make sure it's a proper upgrade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sega of Europe did it with Vanquish, they should be able to do it with Okami.
> 
> Granted, it's a massive game but they could still make sure it's a proper upgrade.



Modders are now prolly going like "challenge accepted".


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kluang (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2017)

It was cool of Bethesda to do that when most of their games didn't sell so hot this year.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2017)

the new banner


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2017)

Link removed

So Gungrave has literally been necromanced out of completely nowhere. 

I'm all up for this shit. The PS2 games were fucking cool if a bit style over substance.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Dec 14, 2017)

getting bored and hungry

time to play vidya on my vita

@Nep Nep 

gonna play now 

got distracted with shitposting on here xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 14, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> getting bored and hungry
> 
> time to play vidya on my vita
> 
> ...



Dis gurl o3o

I just got Tokyo Xanadu eX+ X3

It's actually from the same company and apparently has a lot of Cold Steel references. Towa is even in the game. (You'll meet her soon)

I'm about to play it too.

Still, hit me up if you wanna talk about Steel while you're playing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Dec 16, 2017)

Gungrave? 

Dafug


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2017)

MEDIA CANT BE PLAYED


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 17, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> MEDIA CANT BE PLAYED



Go on Twitter, then copy+paste this:
/GamepIay/status/942257338265808897


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2017)

Damn


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2017)

I love how Early Access shit gets announced as GOTY and shit when it's absolutely incapable of running decently on a fucking Xbox X.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *I love how Early Access shit gets announced as GOTY *and shit when it's absolutely incapable of running decently on a fucking Xbox X.



Always thought that was weird. I mean does this mean the game will be up for nomination again once it's complete?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2017)

Super Smash Functions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Dec 19, 2017)

So the DMC5 rumors were fake after all? 

We are getting new Mega Man and Soul Calibur so at least that's something.

Oh wait, feels like I'm forgetting something...

.....

Oh yeah

Bayonetta 3 is happening!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2017)

Jane said:


> So the DMC5 rumors were fake after all?



Leaker already said they're pushing the announcement back to E3.


----------



## Monna (Dec 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Leaker already said they're pushing the announcement back to E3.


Oh lawd. So that means we gotta wait half a year to see if anything comes from this. Fucking capcom.


----------



## Monna (Dec 19, 2017)

And in this exhibit we have capcom. Just sitting on their golden egg.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2017)

Atlus has announced that a remake of _Catherine _will be released for the PlayStation 4 and PlayStation Vita, called _Catherine: Full Body_, the of which has been launched.

The game will be developed by Atlus’ new internal development team, Studio Zero, which had previously announced the fantasy RPG _Project Re Fantasy: A Fool’s Journey Begins.

Project Re Fantasy: A Fool’s Journey Begins_

Leggo  

I missed out on the Special Edition last time. Never again. 

Also.. no PC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Dec 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Atlus has announced that a remake of _Catherine _will be released for the PlayStation 4 and PlayStation Vita, called _Catherine: Full Body_, the of which has been launched.
> 
> The game will be developed by Atlus’ new internal development team, Studio Zero, which had previously announced the fantasy RPG _Project Re Fantasy: A Fool’s Journey Begins.
> 
> ...


Catherine huh. Is that game actually any good? I have it from when my brother gave me his ps3 collection but I still haven't played it yet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2017)

A game as weirdly grounded yet experimental as Catherine needs as much support as possible. This is a sign that Atlus is using its Persona money to start doing what it likes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2017)

Jane said:


> Oh lawd. So that means we gotta wait half a year to see if anything comes from this. Fucking capcom.



Leaker turned out to be legit so nobody's even doubtful as of now. Also if leaks are to be believed we wont even have to wait long after announcement for the game's release.



Jane said:


> And in this exhibit we have capcom. Just sitting on their golden egg.



That's Resident Evil and lately Monster Hunter. Altho I think DMC will do well due to nostalgia alone unless they really fuck up.



Jane said:


> Catherine huh. Is that game actually any good? I have it from when my brother gave me his ps3 collection but I still haven't played it yet.



It's Persona meets arcade puzzles with some mindfuckery.



Deathbringerpt said:


> A game as weirdly grounded yet experimental as Catherine needs as much support as possible. This is a sign that Atlus is using its Persona money to start doing what it likes.



Well then maybe they can tell Vanillaware to hurry the fuck up and show something from their new game. 4329048902384 years and it's still the same old ass trailer every fucking E3, TGS, etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Dec 19, 2017)

> *Leaker turned out to be legit* so nobody's even doubtful as of now. Also if leaks are to be believed we wont even have to wait long after announcement for the game's release.


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Jane said:


> Oh lawd. So that means we gotta
> 
> wait half a year to see if anything comes from this. Fucking capcom.


I really don't care what a leak says, Itsuno himself said it was a new game which doesn't mean it's related to DMC.


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Dec 19, 2017)

Jane said:


> And in this exhibit we have capcom. Just sitting on their golden egg.


Devil May Cry sucks, their golden egg will always be monster hunter.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2017)

Catherine on PS4


----------



## God (Dec 19, 2017)

I never even knew about Project Re Fantasy before


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2017)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Leaked SCVI and if I am not mistaken he leaked the Injustice stuff as well. And if he/she's right about Pokemon then DMC5 is pretty much confirmed. 



Linkmyboy72 said:


> I really don't care what a leak says, Itsuno himself said it was a new game which doesn't mean it's related to DMC.



He never said it was a new IP afaik. 



Linkmyboy72 said:


> Devil May Cry sucks, their golden egg will always be monster hunter.



More so Resident Evil than Monster Hunter depending on your definition of golden egg.


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Dec 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Leaked SCVI and if I am not mistaken he leaked the Injustice stuff as well. And if he/she's right about Pokemon then DMC5 is pretty much confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a leak untrusted and too detailed according to 4chan so it is the case for me. 

Itsuno has a new studio in italy too, it makes sence a original new game from him would be made. He needs a game not aligned to another creator to prove his own credibility. 

I really don't care I find Monster Hunter more fun and vivid in imaginative gameplay/plot/items than pre implemented attacks that Button may string will ever have.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2017)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> Itsuno has a new studio in italy too, it makes sence a original new game from him would be made. He needs a game not aligned to another creator to prove his own credibility.



Wouldn't that game be Dragon's Dogma? 



Linkmyboy72 said:


> I really don't care I find Monster Hunter more fun and vivid in imaginative gameplay/plot/items than pre implemented attacks that Button may string will ever have.



That has nothing to do with what you described. Resident Evil as of now is Capcom's cash cow. Although tbh Monster Hunter is catching up.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 19, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Catherine on PS4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2017)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> Itsuno has a new studio in italy too, it makes sence a original new game from him would be made. He needs a game not aligned to another creator to prove his own credibility.



You're thinking of Itakagi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2017)

Claiming Devil May Cry sucks reminds me of that one nerd who was saying Mega Man sucks just because Mega Man fans wanted a new game.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 20, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Atlus has announced that a remake of _Catherine _will be released for the PlayStation 4 and PlayStation Vita, called _Catherine: Full Body_, the of which has been launched.
> 
> The game will be developed by Atlus’ new internal development team, Studio Zero, which had previously announced the fantasy RPG _Project Re Fantasy: A Fool’s Journey Begins.
> 
> ...


whoa, so the remake is gonna have a third Catherine? cool

So since this is a remake, are they gonna use the persona 5 engine this time around or use an updated Gamebryo engine? lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2017)

It's Catherine FES.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2017)

Sega should just sell this shit to Nintendo tbh.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2017)

Well, I know a few people, myself included, consider Bayonetta to be a reason to buy Nintendo consoles since it's exclusive. 

I mean, I was going to buy a Switch anyway for Kirby, but Bayonetta 3 being confrimed is just hype as fuck.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2017)

Still my personal GOTY. Good shit all around.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2017)

I could buy a Switch right now but I think I'll hold off. Got too much shit to play.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Still my personal GOTY. Good shit all around.



Shit is impressive. Sprites-based gaming aint dead yet y'all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2017)

Blizzard are hiring car nerds. Blizzie Kart incoming.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 20, 2017)

2 million sold copies. 

Cuphead 2 when?


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2017)

NuCatherine is a trap.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 20, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Blizzard are hiring car nerds. Blizzie Kart incoming.


is this legit??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> is this legit??





More arcade racers is good. Feels like there's only Mario Kart for us Arcade racing fans nowadays. And I am honestly burnt out from it. 

SEGA needs to get on that Sonic All Stars shit again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2017)

um, just because it has cars doesnt mean its BlizzKart  (tho it could be)


it can be a battle royale/PUBG-like game, maybe even in the Overwatch universe ? PUBG has cars


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2017)

Weiss said:


> um, just because it has cars doesnt mean its BlizzKart  (tho it could be)
> 
> 
> it can be a battle royale/PUBG-like game, maybe even in the Overwatch universe ? PUBG has cars



Yeah I was just speculating/being hopeful.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2017)

I would much prefer an arcade racing game. Fortnite BR/PubbyG are good enough.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 21, 2017)

They're obviously going after the Battle Royale craze. That's what Blizzard goes for nowadays, their own spin with shit that sells.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2017)

do you guys think we'll get Disney vs Capcom in the future??

imagine Kylo Ren, Alladin, Beast (Beauty and the Beast) vs Ryu, Cap. Commando, Batsu


----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2017)

Have a wonderful xmas, fuckers

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 6


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2017)

Naruto said:


> Have a wonderful xmas, fuckers



You too my brother

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2017)

The dude narrating the trailer is Yamato from Nardo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2017)

dafuq is this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> dafuq is this?


ZA FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 23, 2017)

PG's Action RPG based on that Granblue whatever mobile thing that's gigantic in japan. It's chock-full of with fake enthusiasm, mute that shit. Looks pretty cool, I'd probably have beef with the fact that it looks very RPGish, even more than Nier Automata but Bayonetta 3 was just announced so who cares. Action RPG it is. I got my straight up action game shit lined up.

Rising's director is on this apparently. The game looks like the team's whole idea was "What if Warriors games weren't boring as fuck?".



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> dafuq is this?



It's the fantasy game the Persona guy is making. He seems so pumped for it that he's doing a bunch of concept videos for it even when he barely has a team.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's the fantasy game the Persona guy is making. He seems so pumped for it that he's doing a bunch of concept videos for it even when he barely has a team.



I know about the game. Just dunno what the fuck that obscure live-action shit was about lmao. My friend and I were like "oh shit.. Disney bought ATLUS!!!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> PG's Action RPG based on that Granblue whatever mobile thing that's gigantic in japan. It's chock-full of with fake enthusiasm, mute that shit. Looks pretty cool, I'd probably have beef with the fact that it looks very RPGish, even more than Nier Automata but Bayonetta 3 was just announced so who cares. Action RPG it is. I got my straight up action game shit lined up.
> 
> Rising's director is on this apparently. The game looks like the team's whole idea was "What if Warriors games weren't boring as fuck?".



Man this ain't bad. Might purchase just to support my favorite dev team.

Side-note: I need me a Japanese wife.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 23, 2017)

New Edea for Switch?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2017)

Yet to buy BD2 so I'd be super okay with a port but a sequel would be even better.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


>when game companies start shitposting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> PG's Action RPG based on that Granblue whatever mobile thing that's gigantic in japan. It's chock-full of with fake enthusiasm, mute that shit. Looks pretty cool, I'd probably have beef with the fact that it looks very RPGish, even more than Nier Automata but Bayonetta 3 was just announced so who cares. Action RPG it is. I got my straight up action game shit lined up.
> 
> Rising's director is on this apparently. The game looks like the team's whole idea was "What if Warriors games weren't boring as fuck?".
> 
> ...



The more I watch this the more I am convinced that this will be a good game. Fuck it. Making a thread when I get back home.



The World said:


> >when game companies start shitposting



Dunno what to expect but all I know is that I am maining the pigeon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2017)

edit:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2017)

I don't remember if I bought PG's transformers. There's always the PS4 one I guess.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Kurismassu everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2017)

What did I just read?


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## God (Dec 25, 2017)

So project re fantasy turned out to be Granblue huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2017)

Cubey said:


> So project re fantasy turned out to be Granblue huh?



No?


----------



## God (Dec 25, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No?



The two are unrelated? Thank god


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas, you faggotrons.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2017)

Some chinese company is making a DMC china exclusive mobileshit game.

CHRISTMAS IS RUINED.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 25, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some chinese company is making a DMC china exclusive mobileshit game.
> 
> CHRISTMAS IS RUINED.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Merry Kurismassu everyone.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Merry Christmas, you faggotrons.



Been away from comp for like 4 days, so I haven't been active, but likewise, guys.

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope y'all had a happy and relaxing one.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 25, 2017)

Anyone want to recommend some games for PS4?
So far, I have Bloodborne, Tekken 7, Persona 5, and Crash Bandicoot. I'm not a big fan of any Zombie Apocalyptic games or shooting games like CoD or Counter-Strike, and I sure as shit don't like Sports Games. Suggestions?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some chinese company is making a DMC china exclusive mobileshit game.
> 
> CHRISTMAS IS RUINED.





Weiss said:


>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Anyone want to recommend some games for PS4?
> So far, I have Bloodborne, Tekken 7, Persona 5, and Crash Bandicoot. I'm not a big fan of any Zombie Apocalyptic games or shooting games like CoD or Counter-Strike, and I sure as shit don't like Sports Games. Suggestions?



Nioh, Nier A, and Horizon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 25, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nioh, Nier A, and Horizon.



Grazie.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 26, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Anyone want to recommend some games for PS4?
> So far, I have Bloodborne, Tekken 7, Persona 5, and Crash Bandicoot. I'm not a big fan of any Zombie Apocalyptic games or shooting games like CoD or Counter-Strike, and I sure as shit don't like Sports Games. Suggestions?



Yakuza 0 and Yakuza Kiwami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm thinking of FINALLY getting a new gaming PC in 2018. The budget is not an issue, so I'll be looking to buy the very best hardware. 

The problem is that it's been 10 years since I did something like this and I'm out of the loop. Hopefully, you guys will be able to help.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 26, 2017)

Weiss said:


>


----------



## The World (Dec 26, 2017)

Overwatch said:


> I'm thinking of FINALLY getting a new gaming PC in 2018. The budget is not an issue, so I'll be looking to buy the very best hardware.
> 
> The problem is that it's been 10 years since I did something like this and I'm out of the loop. Hopefully, you guys will be able to help.


wait for cannonlake CPUs
wait for Volta nvidia GPUs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2017)

Weiss said:


>



Still hurts man. I'll seriously go down on Capcom if Itsuno's project isn't DMC-related. 




The World said:


> wait for Volta nvidia GPUs



As a PC noob I feel 1080ti just got released.  

So how long before I even fathom upgrading my 980ti?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2017)

Awful taste.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2017)

kill all euros

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 27, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Still hurts man. I'll seriously go down on Capcom if Itsuno's project isn't DMC-related.



I know I made that dumb post but I don't even mind. It's gargabe chinaman mobage made for china. It's just Capcom dipping into mobileshit money. It's pretty irrelevant.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I know I made that dumb post but I don't even mind. It's gargabe chinaman mobage made for china. It's just Capcom dipping into mobileshit money. It's pretty irrelevant.



That's only true if we do get DMC5 or something DMC-related on console/PC. And seeing as how Capcom likes fucking up for the last 10 years I am still expecting the worst.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 27, 2017)

It's easy to expect that but Itsuno's doing his own thing. Anything outside of his project is just gravy or in this case, puke. Still getting DMC HD collection for Steam, for example.

If this was another DmC announcement, I'd be fucking fuming. This is literally chinese fastfood locked in china. It doesn't matter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 27, 2017)

finishes

Cool previews from all bunch of weebdevelopers.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Awful taste.



Early Access hitting top 5 imminent.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God (Dec 27, 2017)

> *PlatinumGames*
> 
> 
> *Hideki Kamiya* (Game Designer): “Next year I want to work hard on game production, not just Twitter.”



Gotta love how down to earth kamiya is. If itsuno and kamiya team up for dmc5 it will be the greatest game of all time, bar none. Please, kamiya

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's easy to expect that but Itsuno's doing his own thing. Anything outside of his project is just gravy or in this case, puke. Still getting DMC HD collection for Steam, for example.
> 
> If this would be another DmC announcement, I'd be fucking fuming. This is literally chinese fastfood locked in china. It doesn't matter.



Like I said... all hangs on Itsuno's project. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> finishes
> 
> Cool previews from all bunch of weebdevelopers.



I'm actually a fan of cc2. Their visuals are spot on but their gameplay is lacking. Hoping for their breakout year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 28, 2017)

Bought Ikagura in the winter sale. Shame that Treasure announced they'd start porting shit to PC and then completely deadlined after the first release.

Decent wintersale so far but I'm just slowly working on my wishlist backlog.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 28, 2017)

Paige

Seems like PG wants to try a Hellblade kinda project. Self-published, AA, small team. 

Mite b gud


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Paige
> 
> Seems like PG wants to try a Hellblade kinda project. Self-published, AA, small team.
> 
> Mite b gud



Maybe it'll involve Kamiya? AA Not-Scalebound maybe? 

Honestly I'd be glad if they just went full rail shooter. They already have a knack for that shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 28, 2017)

Viewtful Joe was made by 12 guys, I think. He could very well be.

But that interview said they're taking pitches from everyone in the studio, I think Kamiya likes his budgets big now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2017)

You mean like Darkstalkers?


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2017)

Give me Dino Crisis RE2 Remake 
Maybe give Onimusha a few more years


----------



## Monna (Dec 30, 2017)

Steam winter sale is lit as fuck. 

I got A Hat in Time, Blossom Tales, Hiveswap, and Princess Remedy 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2017)

Eurogamer's goty list doesn't get any better


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2017)

It's 2018 here so Happy New Year y'all

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 31, 2017)

I don't know if this is an old video tho, given that this channel tends to repost some old shit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> I don't know if this is an old video tho, given that this channel tends to repost some old shit.



He does this all the time. He talked shit about Microsoft's servers as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 31, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's 2018 here so Happy New Year y'all



Happy New Year, brah

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## The World (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Years all

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2018)

any zelda breath of the wild players in this convo?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2018)

Guiness said:


> any zelda breath of the wild players in this convo?



Yes. But you'll find more here:


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 1, 2018)

https://www.rollingstone.com/glixel...ife-patent-in-10m-wii-gaming-judgment-w514792


----------



## Naruto (Jan 1, 2018)

Guiness said:


> any zelda breath of the wild players in this convo?



Only everyone.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Monna (Jan 1, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Only everyone.


Not those with actual taste in good video games.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

10:25pm ... checking in ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 1, 2018)

Jane said:


> Not those with actual taste in good video games.



I feel like what other people enjoy shouldn't bother you so much 

Happy new year!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monna (Jan 1, 2018)

Fuck I'm sorry but the fact that Breath of the Wild receives praise actually triggers me.

Breath of the Wild is one of the worst fucking games I have ever played.

--snip--

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

3:44am time check ~


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 1, 2018)

AW YEH

Looks like they'll only announce the game when it's close to release, like all Capcom's heavy hitters lately.


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Jan 1, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> AW YEH
> 
> Looks like they'll only announce the game when it's close to release, like all Capcom's heavy hitters lately.


If it's what I think it is, then he's literally a one trick pony developer that has no ideas of his own. Getting by on others ideas is all he'll be known for which makes me lose my respect for him outside of Dragons Dogma.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2018)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> If it's what I think it is, then he's literally a one trick pony developer that has no ideas of his own. Getting by on others ideas is all he'll be known for which makes me lose my respect for him outside of Dragons Dogma.



You contradicted yourself in the same paragraph mate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> AW YEH
> 
> Looks like they'll only announce the game when it's close to release, like all Capcom's heavy hitters lately.



But on-topic, interesting choice of words.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2018)

bayonetta x DMC

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Xel (Jan 3, 2018)

Let's assume that I'm as dumb as a rock when it comes to modding and stuff. I'm contemplating finally buying Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines, and it know it needs to be patched/modded to be less buggy and all, is it easy enough to figure out how to do it or is it not worth it?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 3, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> Let's assume that I'm as dumb as a rock when it comes to modding and stuff. I'm contemplating finally buying Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines, and it know it needs to be patched/modded to be less buggy and all, is it easy enough to figure out how to do it or is it not worth it?



It's worth it.


----------



## Xel (Jan 3, 2018)

Naruto said:


> It's worth it.



I read that there are also some mods that change the game a lot (Final Nights and Clan Quest I think), are those also worth it? Or is the patch alone enough (at least to begin with)?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 3, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> I read that there are also some mods that change the game a lot (Final Nights and Clan Quest I think), are those also worth it? Or is the patch alone enough (at least to begin with)?



I never modded Bloodlines, just patched it. Played it back when it came out and thought it was good, except for the end which sucks no matter what you do.


----------



## Xel (Jan 3, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I never modded Bloodlines, just patched it. Played it back when it came out and thought it was good, except for the end which sucks no matter what you do.



Oh, okay. I've been wanting to play it for a long time now, but the fact that it needs to be patched put me off. I watched YouTube vids of it so I pretty much know what it's about, and I find it interesting despite that. But it seems like even the patched version has issues (may be just me but I find the text in it hard to read).

Edit: bought it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 3, 2018)

I should tell you my first experience was buggy AF. No patch available at launch


----------



## Xel (Jan 3, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I should tell you my first experience was buggy AF. No patch available at launch



Well, they're actually still making new versions of the patch which is impressive. I installed it (was easy enough) and it's working alright so far (even the fonts are different and more readable).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 3, 2018)

I make a point of pirating Bloodlines. Not giving Activision any validation for fucking up what's the best RPG ever made. 

I wouldn't mod the game, plenty of the patches already add bits and pieces here and there, what the people working on it assume is cut content.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Xel (Jan 3, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I make a point of pirating Bloodlines. Not giving Activision any validation for fucking up what's the best RPG ever made.
> 
> I wouldn't mod the game, plenty of the patches already add bits and pieces here and there, what the people working on it assume is cut content.



Games in my region are so cheap I don't fuss about all that. Especially during sales  Plus having them on Steam is just too convenient since I use different computers occasionally.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 3, 2018)

**Time to work on my backlog this new year*

*Replays Max Payne 1 and plan on replaying 2 at least 3 times*
*
Every single year.



Xel'lotath said:


> Games in my region are so cheap I don't fuss about all that. Especially during sales  Plus having them on Steam is just too convenient since I use different computers occasionally.



It was probably cheap as hell and Steam is easy, I know all that noise. Bloodlines is that rare exception where I pretend I have values and act like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out of principle, perfectly aware that my stand is completely pointless.

Still, awesome game. Patch that shit, replay the game with different genders, clans because it's that rare game where it actually makes real difference. Focus more on the social spectrum of your character because not only has the most interesting results, it also leads to the funniest dilaogue. And this game is funny as shit. Also explore everything. Repeatedly.


Intrsding.


----------



## Xel (Jan 3, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It was probably cheap as hell and Steam is easy, I know all that noise. Bloodlines is that rare exception where I pretend I have values and act like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out of principle, perfectly aware that my stand is completely pointless.
> 
> Still, awesome game. Patch that shit, replay the game with different genders, clans because it's that rare game where it actually makes real difference. Focus more on the social spectrum of your character because not only has the most interesting results, it also leads to the funniest dilaogue. And this game is funny as shit. Also explore everything. Repeatedly.



I only pirate games that aren't sold anymore, out of principle.

I actually started a Tremere character and I'm just dominating my way through the game so far  Those Thaumaturgy spells are pretty cool too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 3, 2018)

Tremere packs some stylish threads late game. Gotta dress to impresss, especially if you're a babe. Bloodmagic have the flashiest spellwork in the game too, especially higher levels which are just silly.


UMVC3 had the best fucking banter ever. Why couldn't they make a campaign back then?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2018)

"I eat demons like Mundus for breakfast"
"Do you know how many lawyers are in Hell?"



That Hellfire quote for Vergil is pretty iconic imo


----------



## Naruto (Jan 3, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> I only pirate games that aren't sold anymore, out of principle.
> 
> I actually started a Tremere character and I'm just dominating my way through the game so far  Those Thaumaturgy spells are pretty cool too.



One playthrough as a malkavian is mandatory IMO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2018)

*
Soul Calibur VI*

>Characters that I've heard that will be a part of SCVI's roster include Kilik (with the staff, obvious as to why now with how the timeline and is being handled), Xianghua, Maxi, Siegfried, Nightmare, Taki, Talim, Ivy, Cassandra, Astaroth, and Tira as well.

Playing it safe. Good idea. Looks like Aeon will be in too considering the timeline. Still want his V design and moves.

>Maxi might be gay on VI and tied to his story (*his lover gets killed along with his crew by Astaroth*)



*FighterZ*

>With that laughable annoyance out of the way, the slight update on DBFZ DLC is: Broly, Base form Goku, Base form Vegeta as I've said before, but also Bardock are all going to be.



*Marvel Infinite*

>he future of MvCI will be decided in about a month, give or take. It comes down to two different outcomes to my understanding. They announcing the plug is pretty much being pulled (I guess for a topical comparison, think of DOA5LR's end of support announcement) but still most likely releasing Season 2 as a sendoff, or they announce a CPT thing for it and likely tease MvCI Season 2 if not be outright with talking about what it adds. That's it. Either it lives or it dies and we find out in a monthish's time.

>Capcom from my understanding, has some level of disdain towards the whole thing. While Marvel has some disdain for them releasing something with such negative, toxic connotations that has their name on it. I'm not sure who's more wanting to cut bait on the whole thing, but it wouldn't actually surprise me if Capcom is a bit more "fuck this" about it at this point. But I can't say for sure. I know that neither side is completely happy with how things are with the game and turned out, yet both are to blame whether they want to believe it or not.

>More than anything, it sounds to me like two sides that are too stubborn to admit they were wrong, yet mad about the result. But it's whether or not they actually want to put the time, money, and maturity to try and repair it that matters most.

Marvel can suck a giant spiked dildo if this is true. The game was funded trinklets that resulted in a whole shitty package and now they're gonna kill off support barely 4 months into the game? And yeah I bet it was totally Capcom's call not to include Fox characters. Get fucked. I knew Disney Marvel sucked corporate-wise but they're certainly not ready for this kind of battle yet. And if Insomniac's Spiderman flops they might as well regress back to their mobile contest of chode-fucks again and stick to games as a means for marketing.

*Switch
*
>there's some kind of a subscription service of sorts in the works

Please don't.

>Pokemon Gen 8 should get covered and some kind of highlight in the Direct since I keep hearing there's very real pressure on them to get the game out by late 2018.

Hopefully this rushed shit doesn't bite them in the ass

>Speaking of sendoffs, this is something I only recently heard something more about, and I still find it kind of out there and questionable, as I originally didn't hear anything nearly as specific until yesterday, but I heard a while back rumors of a *Link's Awakening remake-ish game *inspired by it (something kind of like how A Link Between Worlds was to A Link to the Past was how it was described to me). But that was the extent of it. The update on what I heard yesterday is that it would be for 3DS and "is supposed to be the most impressive Zelda on the 3DS yet." If it is indeed happening, then they're absolutely using that game as the *3DS sendoff game *when it comes to first party Nintendo games.

Already pre-ordered. Next.

>There are murmurings of NieR: Automata on Switch in regards to Nintendo really wanting it a port of it, but I'm not sure about how the console exclusivity is with Sony. If it was timed exclusive or what. If it was only a timed exclusive, then I can absolutely see it coming over eventually.

Neato.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2018)

Khris why are you mad? Crapcom is giving you what you really want. lol

Ningendo is still doing cartoon games. please don't be upset.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Khris why are you mad? Crapcom is giving you what you really want. lol



They're gonna release CvS3? A new Darkstalkers? New Dino Crisis? New Power Stone? New Final Fight? Anything Cyberbots related?

Hell, if I knew this whole Marvel thing was gonna be a pissy shitfuck,I would have preferred they'd make a proper All Stars game(not that shitty fighting jam mugen) with an actual budget. Not something that would barely get you a single character season pass.



> Ningendo is still doing cartoon games. please don't be upset.



Switch is getting Cuphead?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're gonna release CvS3? A new Darkstalkers? New Dino Crisis? New Power Stone? New Final Fight? Anything Cyberbots related?



yes, of course not! its 2018, they don't think backwards  they won't release any of their old shit. LMAO



> Hell, if I knew this whole Marvel thing was gonna be a pissy shitfuck,I would have preferred they'd make a proper All Stars game(not that shitty fighting jam mugen) with an actual budget. Not something that would barely get you a single character season pass.



i thought MvC:I was your favorite? don't worry next season will be X-men. disney is going to buy crapcom next.





> Switch is getting Cuphead?



i don't think the Snitch can run it without fps drops.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> yes, of course not! its 2018, they don't think backwards  they won't release any of their old shit. LMAO



I know man. Wish they'd hurry up and announce a Mega Man game or something.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I know man. Wish they'd hurry up and announce a Mega Man game or something.



of all the epic shit they had and you ask for megaman?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2018)

I wish I was this blissful.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Maxi might be gay on VI and tied to his story (*his lover gets killed along with his crew by Astaroth*)



*"SCREAM!"*

*



			FighterZ
		
Click to expand...

*


> >With that laughable annoyance out of the way, the slight update on DBFZ DLC is: Broly, Base form Goku, Base form Vegeta as I've said before, but also Bardock are all going to be.



Bardock would be pretty cool, I won't lie.

...4 and a half Gokus, tho. 

*



			Marvel Infinite
		
Click to expand...

*


> >*snip*
> 
> Marvel can suck a giant spiked dildo if this is true. The game was funded trinklets that resulted in a whole shitty package and now they're gonna kill off support barely 4 months into the game? And yeah I bet it was totally Capcom's call not to include Fox characters. Get fucked. I knew Disney Marvel sucked corporate-wise but they're certainly not ready for this kind of battle yet. And if Insomniac's Spiderman flops they might as well regress back to their mobile contest of chode-fucks again and stick to games as a means for marketing.



You basically worded my feelings almost exactly, but I might as well throw some more vitriol on the fire, because jesus fucking kripes, REALLY? Fuck this better not be true because this is the type of braindead, short-sighted, monumentally retarded horse-shit that made me stop watching WWE consistently.

*Disney*: "We've realized that not having another MvC is just money on the table, and I know just the way to get it over"
_*Minimal effort management, inflated expectations on how much their BIG MOVIE CHARACTERS will draw, no funding, lazy cost cutting/corner cutting, poor advertising, poorer PR (We pen that on Combofiend, but we all know who was tugging at those puppet strings), blatant lack of any type of respect for its audience, overall outright petty contempt to everyone and everything*_
*Disney*: "I don't understand, _*why isn't this working*_?!?"
It's the Finn Balor/Bayley shit in video game form.
Capcom's of course also to blame for not having much of a backbone and getting themselves to the point where they're so poor they need other companies to fund their shit in the first place, but you know what? I don't care how bad it looks defending them of all companies; _they literally did the best they could with the septic tank of vulture vomit they were given to work with._

Fuck Marvel. Go back to jacking off to mobile games. At least there this type of cunting oblivious behavior is expected.... _God_, reading that pissed me off more than anything video game related has is years.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2018)

Shirker said:


> *"SCREAM!"*



Your woke brute Astorath needs to chill for a minute. 



Shirker said:


> Bardock would be pretty cool, I won't lie.
> 
> ...4 and a half Gokus, tho.



And not a single one of them is Kid Goku. All my smhs... 



Shirker said:


> You basically worded my feelings almost exactly, but I might as well throw some more vitriol on the fire, because jesus fucking kripes, REALLY? Fuck this better not be true because this is the type of braindead, short-sighted, monumentally retarded horse-shit that made me stop watching WWE consistently.
> 
> *Disney*: "We've realized that not having another MvC is just money on the table, and I know just the way to get it over"
> _*Minimal effort management, inflated expectations on how much their BIG MOVIE CHARACTERS will draw, no funding, lazy cost cutting/corner cutting, poor advertising, poorer PR (We pen that on Combofiend, but we all know who was tugging at those puppet strings), blatant lack of any type of respect for its audience, overall outright petty contempt to everyone and everything*_
> ...



When Capcom, the most out of touch stubborn fallen from grace dev in the last 10 years is like "hey yo, fuck this shit. we out" you know you're wrong. 

But you know what the shitty part is? We'll probably still get Battlefront III before another MvC game. Hell, that is if we'll get another MvC game ever.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2018)

*Choices Matter:*
The Witcher 3

*Mom's Spaghetti:*
PUBG

*Labor of Love:*
Warframe

*Suspension of disbelief:*
Rocket League:

*The world is grim enough let's just all get along:*
Stardew Valley

*No Apologies:*
The Witcher 1

*Defies Description:*
Garry's Mod

*Cry Havoc and let slip the dogs of war:*
Just Cause 3

*Haunts my dreams:*
CSGO

*Soul of Vitrivius:*
Rise of Tomb Raider

*Whoa Dude 2.0:*
The Evil Within 2

*Best Soundtrack:*
Cuphead

*Even better than expected:*
Cuphead


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2018)

also before someone questions how RotR won over 2B ass:

(1) RotR has objectively far better graphics (and especially Laras model) than anything on that list and also better than most games in existance tbh .. and that was very much a graphics category IMO
(2)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 3, 2018)

It's almost fascinating how 2 companies managed to destroy one of the biggest fighting series for the sake of easy money and movie advertising. I'd like to see a documentary about to see who fucked up more. I still remember reading how the director of MvC3 had no idea they were even making infinite.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 3, 2018)

Weiss said:


> also before someone questions how RotR won over 2B ass:
> 
> (1) RotR has objectively far better graphics (and especially Laras model) than anything on that list and also better than most games in existance tbh .. and that was very much a graphics category IMO
> (2)



**We're going to bring Laura to modern gaming and release her from her bimbo status!*

*Actually make one of the few total bombshells of modern western gaming and people don't even notice cause she has a "personality" now*
*
Whoever's directing these Tomb Raider games is a master conartist. I'd buy the last game based on that gif alone, Weiss. Stop doing it for free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 3, 2018)

2B's ass is still better, tho.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Your woke brute Astorath needs to chill for a minute.



BUILD A WAAALLL!" -Astorath, probably

*Spoiler*: __ 



Real talk, if he actually ends up being a legit contemptible villain in the SC reboot, I'll be overjoyed. I think he's been said to have commit atrocities in the old games, but none of them really stuck me as mattering that much.






> When Capcom, the most out of touch stubborn fallen from grace dev in the last 10 years is like "hey yo, fuck this shit. we out" you know you're wrong.
> 
> But you know what the shitty part is? We'll probably still get Battlefront III before another MvC game. Hell, that is if we'll get another MvC game ever.



Yeah. This definitely reeks of the type of thing that'd scare off both Capcom and Disney from having another go at it, even if the rumors aren't true. When you plug you live in as much of a bubble as they do (especially the latter), reactions like this tend to send the message that they shouldn't make those ventures at all, rather than the message of simply needing to improve it next time. Kinda like how Japanese products use to have such low volume over here because money grubbers were afraid of diminishing returns, that is until they finally got their act together and stopped being pussies about it.

Still... didn't SFV sell like shit? With any luck they'll repeat themselves and just work on actually finishing the game rather than giving up on it.



Deathbringerpt said:


> **We're going to bring Laura to modern gaming and release her from her bimbo status*
> 
> *Actually make one of the few total bombshells of modern western gaming and people don't even notice cause she has a "personality" now*
> *
> Whoever's directing these Tomb Raider games is a master conartist. I'd buy the last game based on that gif alone, Weiss. Stop doing it for free.



Honestly, video games in general have been playing the long con for the last 4 years. All that rigmarole, infighting and attempts at resurgence and the only thing that seems to have happened is that the girls have gotten hotter. and more foreign. And they're wearing slightly more clothes, _I guess_.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2018)

I mean, come on...


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2018)

> and release her from her bimbo status


well her boobs arent _as huge_ as old/classic Lara and she doesnt wear short shorts 


but anyone (except the 2018 TR film makers) should know you cant make Lara Croft *not hot*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2018)

>Forza Horizon 4 will be set in Japan
>third-person Perfect Dark in the works (this was talked about in the past)
>new Fable in the works
>new Mech Assault in the works

So with Microsoft's 2018 lineup we could be seeing
Halo 6
>Ori and the Will of the Wisp
>State of Decay 2
>Sea of Thieves
>Crackdown 3
>Fable reboot
>new Mech Assault
>Perfect Dark reboot
>Playground Games new ip
*>Forza Horizon 4 set in Japan*


*

*


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 3, 2018)

can't wait for the tokyo drift dlc woooooop

It's about time they show off Halo 6.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2018)

So car porn invades Japan? The tentacle monster DLC is gonna be sweet.


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So car porn invades Japan? The tentacle monster DLC is gonna be sweet.


you're forgetting about the loli lambos


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2018)

The World said:


> you're forgetting about the loli lambos



I can't see nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2018)

Pre-ordered Switch Title 27

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Pre-ordered Switch Title 27



I never would've taken you as one with such shit taste, Khris.
Switch Title 29 is way more worth your money because of the season pass and costume pre-order bonuses. Plus it looks like an overall better game in general.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2018)

In all seriousness I'm ready for the 11th


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Pre-ordered Switch Title 27





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> In all seriousness I'm ready for the 11th


I can't wait for Switch Title 34

that one has got to be enticing


----------



## Xel (Jan 4, 2018)

I only use my Switch for Stardew Valley  Good when traveling though.

I also only vote on Steam to get the cards which I gift to my brother, which he trades off to get money to buy super cheap games he never plays


----------



## Yak (Jan 5, 2018)

This is just getting hot right on top of my list for titles to get in the first half of 2018


----------



## Xel (Jan 5, 2018)

Ok so VtMB is fun. I guess it's the patch because the combat doesn't seem clunky to me at all, it's actually enjoyable (at least, the melee/magic combo). I'm glad I picked Tremere, because Skyeline Apartments are so bugged I actually had to use console commands every time to do quests in them, so I got the Chantry apartment instead (which is pretty sweet).

The best moment so far though had to be when my character randomly frenzied and ate a bum when I momentarily paused to think of the best way to get blood. The game just decided for me 

Some odd bugs sure plague it but hey, I have so many hours of Skyrim that getting around bugs has become my second nature


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 6, 2018)

hahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2018)

DMC HD collection getting Special Edition?

Time to import.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> DMC HD collection getting Special Edition?
> 
> Time to import.



Fuck me, the frames look tight.


----------



## God (Jan 9, 2018)

There’s a links awakening remake? 

Ash of gods looks pretty cool, keep me posted on that one.

>perfect dark sequel/remake
Yes 

>fable reboot
Yes 

>crackdown 3
Yes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2018)

when will DMC HD collection get steam store page ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2018)

Cubey said:


> There’s a links awakening remake?



Inspired by/soft sequel/whatever Link Between Worlds was to Link to the Past. But you heard right. 

I'm hyped. LBW was unexpectedly good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2018)

GTA5 and Witcher 3 killing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2018)

TÁ JÓIA, VALEU?

Reactions: Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2018)

Does that say the game costs a liver?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 10, 2018)

you know who else called themselves the master race? nazis

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> you know who else called themselves the master race? nazis



What's your point?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What's your point?


pcmr are nazis. that's all

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 10, 2018)

Dawn? 668%?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2018)

Might as well change to "Vidya Porn searches".

Mileena's still strutting the streets with crazy. Always stick your dick in crazy. You'll regret it long term but you that busting that nut will be a cosmic endeavor.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm kinda meh on Overwatch, but DVA is seriously a cute character-design wise, not to mention her 3DPD voice actress is even cuter


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 10, 2018)

My fat ps3 died today. RIP.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2018)

pour a drink out for our fallen comrade rip


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 10, 2018)

Fucking dicks.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2018)

thanks for linking it in german or dutch or whatever

fucking dick


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 10, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> My fat ps3 died today. RIP.


Welcome to the club. was in the middle of playing odin sphere when mine died. ;_;


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Welcome to the club. was in the middle of playing odin sphere when it died. ;_;



Mine just updated the system software.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 10, 2018)

I hope this takes off. I'm sick of these mainstream TVs with shitty input lag with their shitty "game mode" features.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2018)

We should have a OST thread. I feel like hearing some vidya related tunes. Something new.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2018)

>Pikachu





blakstealth said:


> pcmr are nazis. that's all



I still don't get what you're alluding to here. 



blakstealth said:


> I hope this takes off. I'm sick of these mainstream TVs with shitty input lag with their shitty "game mode" features.
> 
> How many livers does this cost?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 10, 2018)

The World said:


> thanks for linking it in german or dutch or whatever
> 
> fucking dick



It's in english for me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I hope this takes off. I'm sick of these mainstream TVs with shitty input lag with their shitty "game mode" features.


LG C7 (2017) has ~21 ms input lag atm in game mode or "PC mode" (next year 12-15ms could be possible, maybe even 10-12ms @ 120 Hz)
and its OLED blows any LCD out of the water in PQ

but on the other hand it will only have 4K@120hz next year at earliest (when they put in HDMI 2.1), same for VRR (and its VRR also wont be supported by Nvidia most likely, forcing you to use a crappy high-end AMD GPU with it, if you want to have VRR)

.. but OLED ... if only Nvidia took an existing 55-65" 2017 OLED and stuck DisplayPort 1.4 and Gsync onto it instead  that would have been a 99% perfect gaming big display


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I already told you that the DS4 sucks for fighting games. I even tested on Injustice, i dunno if its input lag from the tv or what but there is a slight delay when executing moves.



Continuing this here so not to derail the MHW thread. 

But yeah...

Injustice/MK always had that slight bit of delay. TV/Wireless controllers do factor in input lag, but not to the great deal you'd mess up simple shit. 

Why can't you just accept the fact that you're limited in fighting games. I suck donkey cock in RTS and FPS for example. And I am fine with it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 10, 2018)

Weiss said:


> LG C7 (2017) has ~21 ms input lag atm in game mode or "PC mode" (next year 12-15ms could be possible, maybe even 10-12ms @ 120 Hz)
> and its OLED blows any LCD out of the water in PQ


do you have a C7 to legitimize its game mode performance?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> *do you have a C7* to legitimize its game mode performance?


no, I am waiting to grab the first good 55" OLED that comes out with HDMI 2.1

but -


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We should have a OST thread. I feel like hearing some vidya related tunes. Something new.



I feel like we tried that. Doesn't hurt to give it another go though. I'm trying to make more time for music in general, so a vidja tune thread would be great.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Continuing this here so not to derail the MHW thread.
> 
> But yeah...
> 
> ...



messing up hadoukens has nothing to do with skill level. 

you're bait won't work khris. ds4 directional pad sucks ass.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2018)

No it doesn't.

But i do wish the share button wasn't placed where it was. My big dumb man hands never fail to slip and press it at least once a play session. Shit's annoying. Why's it even there?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2018)

I’ve been playing PS consoles since 1999 and got used to its gamepad and prefer using it over a fight stick. Trust me when i say that the DS3’s directional pad is miles better than the DS4. It feels different and its uncomfortable to use.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> messing up hadoukens has nothing to do with skill level.



WTF!? It absolutely so does. Especially if it's the most basic entry level move of the series. 



Jake CENA said:


> you're bait won't work khris. ds4 directional pad sucks ass.



Even if it does. You shouldn't be struggling with simple Hadoukens if you're supposedly at least somewhat functional in 2D fighting games. 

Especially now when they're so fucking lenient with execution where you can start up the next move while the animations of the first move are still in motion.



Jake CENA said:


> I’ve been playing PS consoles since 1999 and got used to its gamepad and prefer using it over a fight stick. Trust me when i say that the DS3’s directional pad is miles better than the DS4. It feels different and its uncomfortable to use.



I play pad too btw so I am aware of DS4's shite pads. I can still spam hadous and dps tho.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2018)

Okay khris if you say so 

You’re worse than tetravaal when it comes to self righteousness. Lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> No it doesn't.



Bruh wat? 



> But i do wish the share button wasn't placed where it was. My big dumb man hands never fail to slip and press it at least once a play session. Shit's annoying. Why's it even there?



Just noticed that that doesn't happen to me anymore. Must've gotten used to it. Still a shitty place to put the share button.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I’ve been playing PS consoles since 1999 and got used to its gamepad and prefer using it over a fight stick. Trust me when i say that the DS3’s directional pad is miles better than the DS4. It feels different and its uncomfortable to use.



So have I and I feel the opposite, so that's not really a huge qualifier for anything if I'm being honest.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bruh wat?



What? I like the PS D-pads. They're honestly the standard I wish other gamepads would follow. What's wrong with 'em?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2018)

Shirker said:


> So have I and I feel the opposite, so that's not really a huge qualifier for anything if I'm being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> What? I like the PS D-pads. They're honestly the standard I wish other gamepads would follow. What's wrong with 'em?



Thought you agreed with Jake that struggling with hadous has nothing to do with skill. Almost scared me there for a sec.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thought you agreed with Jake that struggling with hadous has nothing to do with skill. Almost scared me there for a sec.



Oh. Eh, whatever.
But now that we're on the subject, I notice you also think the DS4's d-pads are trash. What do they do different from the DS2 & DS3's other than having their ugly friends Share Button and Touch Pad tagging along and being 3rd wheels all the time?

EDIT*
I just fucking realized why you made that mistake. Me and my shitty grammer. I probably should've said "No They Don't."
Eh, I'll blame my phone. You guys'll buy that, right?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Oh. Eh, whatever.
> But now that we're on the subject, I notice you also think the DS4's d-pads are trash. What do they do different from the DS2 & DS3's other than having their ugly friends Share Button and Touch Pad tagging along and being 3rd wheels all the time?



Dpads suck. They're caved in, hard, and too far from each other.  I also don't like the triggers. But I use the hori commander pro anyway.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dpads suck. They're caved in, hard, and too far from each other.  I also don't like the triggers. But I use the hori commander pro anyway.



*Googles*

...gross. Though I like that R1/R2 placement. Perhaps I should think about investing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dpads suck. They're caved in, hard, and too far from each other.  I also don't like the triggers. But I use the hori commander pro anyway.



see, this is what im trying to say about the DS4. and you don't even use that shit. you're using a hori pad!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

ZHAO YUN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> see, this is what im trying to say about the DS4. and you don't even use that shit. you're using a hori pad!



I still wouldn't struggle doing hadoukens tho.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2018)

k. 

But on a 100% completely unrelated note. Wanna play a few games Jake.? I'll play you in any fighter. I'll even buy the game if I don't have it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 11, 2018)

HE'S BACK

Guess that rules out Demon's Souls. Doubt they'd wanna remaster it just for one console. And this is for Switch too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> k.
> 
> But on a 100% completely unrelated note. Wanna play a few games Jake.? I'll play you in any fighter. I'll even buy the game if I don't have it.



i don't have a tv atm.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2018)

DS runs like it has gout in the first place, so it's not the least bit surprising that they can shove it on the Switch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2018)

They're just doing the bare minimum to get another DS going considering FromSoft's top dog wants to move on from it. I can't imagine most people getting it again just because.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2018)

EXPECTATION MAY CRY.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 12, 2018)

I love that “please expect” or “please be patient” phrases from these devs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2018)

They've FINALLY ported this to PC. Space Invaders Extreme was my fucking vice 6 or 7 years ago on my 360.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## God (Jan 12, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> EXPECTATION MAY CRY.





Weiss said:


>



C-could it be????


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 12, 2018)

DMC5 or GTFO.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2018)

12 hour long playthrough on God Hand. Longer than I remember, fucking awesome game.



D.Va said:


> Hey



Sup.


----------



## God (Jan 13, 2018)

God hand coming to pc


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2018)

I wish.

Resident Evil social media changed their logo to Resident Evil 2's.

REmake 2 info incoming.


----------



## God (Jan 13, 2018)

I mean

It looks like dmc5 is an actual thing so

Anything’s possible


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 14, 2018)

Any destiny 2 players?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 14, 2018)

This is what the face of success looks like.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2018)

A mirror would be a wakeup call to put down the controller.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 14, 2018)

Anyone know how to get a PS4 out of Safe Mode (one that was in Rest Mode for too long)?


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 15, 2018)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> This is what the face of success looks like.


wow, I didn't think this was real


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2018)

Going to Japan in June. I'll make my life's goal to beat Castlevania Arcade and a fucking new House of the Dead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2018)

Hakoom Hakoom


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2018)

Run or Dye race

I still think a SotC remake is pretty fucking inane but that be pretty as a glazed donut.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 18, 2018)

Ayy, y'all see that cardboard nintendo shit?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Ayy, y'all see that cardboard nintendo shit?


yes in our dedicated Switch thread


----------



## Naruto (Jan 18, 2018)

Weiss said:


> yes in our dedicated Switch thread

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2018)

Capcom devs in the US tweeting weird images with a typewriter and the dummy finger from the RE7 kitchen demo. 

Resident evil 2 turns 20 in 3 days. Hold on to your butts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2018)

So it's the same vid from that jap stream but it's a HQ direct feed.

But damn, it looks excellent visually. Very appeasing to the eyes. Poppy colors, smooth animations(mainly thanks to that 60fps gameplay), and very cool character/enemy designs. Good on cygames for knowing what's up. They hired the best guys for the job and they're not half-assing it. More mobishit companies should do this.

But also, don't we have a thread for this? I thought I said I was gonna make a thread for this. Gimme a sec. Making a thread for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Making thread.


do eet

I know nothing about GranBlue fantasy, but from the combination of 3 factors:
- its PG
- the above HQ video smoothness
- the blonde swordswoman looks totally awesome, hot and badass 

I am excite for this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2018)

House of the Dead 5 has Scarface as a protag.

I'm totally hitting this shit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2018)

We literally only have 2-3 arcades in the entire country, so the chances of this coming here are slim.


----------



## kluang (Jan 19, 2018)

Open YouTube. 

See Recommendations 

Saw an IGN video 

Single player games are bad for business (Sony & Nintendo)

Wonder how did it creep in

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm so sad that the Gravity Rush 2 servers are shutting down in a few months. It's also sad that there will most likely not be another game.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2018)

whether they fail apt do so among 6 months


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2018)

kluang said:


> Open YouTube.
> 
> See Recommendations
> 
> ...



>IGN

Dude stop, or we wont let you play with us anymore.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 20, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

So basically here is how this thread will work. Anyone who thinks Ava can't go the rest of the year without getting banned or requesting a ban, say so and say how long you expect him to last. He will then write your name down in this thread.

If Ava lasts the rest of the year without getting banned, then he and his teammates get to choose your avatar and sig for _all of 2019_. And if he loses the bet, then all the bet winners get to decide as a group what he and his teammates' username, avatar and signature should be for all of 2019.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> So basically here is how this thread will work. Anyone who thinks Ava can't go the rest of the year without getting banned or requesting a ban, say so and say how long you expect him to last. He will then write your name down in this thread.
> 
> If Ava lasts the rest of the year without getting banned, then he and his teammates get to choose your avatar and sig for _all of 2019_. And if he loses the bet, then all the bet winners get to decide as a group what he and his teammates' username, avatar and signature should be for all of 2019.




Wrong section

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

I have seen another vision granted by God.

I foresee in the near future that there will be a new standard when buying DLC.

Crapcom will be the very first to implement it and the others will make it better.

The bottom line is, all future DLCs will use the Gacha system!

A game will have its DLC pulls. With the story expansion DLC rated as ultra rare, additional content DLCs as rare and bonus shovelware as common items.

Additional content ranges from: extra characters, new costumes, additional items and weapons and soundtrack.

While bonus shovelware are: color palette costumes, ps4 themes, avatars and titles.

Ultra rare DLCs have a rate of 3%
Rare DLCs have a rate of 12%
While Common DLCs have a rate of 85%

Each pull will cost you $5 and every thing will be random and will be based of luck. RNG Jesus will play a huge role.

But if you have a lot of money to spend, you can take advantage of the 10+1 pull for $30 and you will have a single guaranted rare DLC and an additional 2% rate increase for ultra rare DLC.

This is the future of gaming!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2018)

What will come out first? FFVIII Remake or REmake 2?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2018)

> I think we’re in an inflection point right now. Obviously what happened with our Star Wars project didn’t come out of the blue. A lot of too-dramatic articles were written about it — the death of linear story games and all that kind of stuff — but look, there is a real problem: this line we’ve been running up to for a lot of years, which is the rising cost of development, and the desires, or the demands even, of players in terms of hours of gameplay, fidelity, production values, additional modes, all these things. Those pressures end up very real internally. If it costs you, say, $100 million or more to make a game, how are you making that money back, and making a profit?
> 
> And the $60 price point can’t change, right? There’s a lot of negative press around monetization, loot boxes, games as a service, etc., but these things are trending now in the industry, especially for larger publishers, as an answer to the problem of rising development costs. Budgets keep going up, the bar keeps getting raised, and it starts making less and less sense to make these games.
> 
> There is also this trend now that, as much as people protest and say, “Why are you canceling a linear, story-based game? This is the kind of game we want,” people aren’t necessarily buying them. They’re watching somebody else play them online.



BRB.. Lemme just go shit up a wild generalization as to why my shit got canned instead of blaming the fact that I was working with my industry's Hitler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I have seen another vision granted by God.
> 
> I foresee in the near future that there will be a new standard when buying DLC.
> 
> ...



So do I link the Square Enix Gacha game thread you made and still post to this day or do I just post John Cena advertising the Switch. You're making this so fucking easy that I might as well give you the choice of the choosing the dumb shit you say.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So do I link the Square Enix Gacha game thread you made and still post to this day or do I just post John Cena advertising the Switch. You're making this so fucking easy that I might as well give you the choice of the choosing the dumb shit you say.



???? its a F2P game. its your choice whether you spend a dollar or not. but you can link it here if it helps you sleep at night 

but Crapcom will make all their DLCs a gamble! and it will be a lot better than loot boxes!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2018)

Capcom aint even the worst offender when it comes to DLC but they're your go-to "shitty DLC practices" company. It's quite telling how obsessed you've become with Capcom. I'm a huge fan of theirs, and even I don't randomly bring them up in every thread.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 22, 2018)

I SWEAR TO GOD that I have to reset my stupid Origin password EVERY SINGLE TIME I want to play The Sims 4 BECAUSE I NEVER REMEMBER IT AND I HATE THIS STUPID PROGRAM.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What will come out first? FFVIII Remake or REmake 2?



Gacha DLC


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Capcom aint even the worst offender when it comes to DLC but they're your go-to "shitty DLC practices" company. It's quite telling how obsessed you've become with Capcom. I'm a huge fan of theirs, and even I don't randomly bring them up in every thread.



I could mention Ningendo and SEGA instead since they are the ones who basically started all this DLC crap but Crapcom triggers you and deathbringer more


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I could mention Ningendo and SEGA instead since they are the ones who basically started all this DLC crap but Crapcom triggers you and deathbringer more



Point is that is all you post about when not posting in your final fantasy whatchamacallit thread. Says more about you than me and death.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Point is that is all you post about when not posting in your final fantasy whatchamacallit thread. Says more about you than me and death.



Unlike you two who worship Crapcom and preach about how great they are every chance you get


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Unlike you two who worship Crapcom and preach about how great they are every chance you get



That's what I'm saying.. we don't actually do that. No one here does.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2018)

Liar 

you just said you're a huge fan on your last post lmao


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 23, 2018)

*Microsoft’s Xbox game subscription will include the next Halo, Gears of War, and Forza on launch day*

*Game Pass is the future of Xbox*

Microsoft is planning to bring its own exclusive Xbox games, published through Microsoft Studios, to the company’s Xbox Game Pass subscription. Future games, including _Sea of Thieves_, will be available via subscription on the same day they’re available to purchase at retail stores or through the Microsoft Store. “The number one request from our customers... was to get new blockbuster games into Game Pass,” explains Microsoft’s games chief, Phil Spencer, in an interview with _The Verge_.

_Sea of Thieves_ will be the first title available on launch day, March 20th, through the Xbox Games Pass, and that will “follow through with _State of Decay 2_, _Crackdown 3_, and the rest of our portfolio,” says Spencer. *“Not just those games, but our future Halos, our future Gears of War, future Forzas, and other games. Our plan is to launch those to our Game Pass subscribers at the same time they go to retail.”



*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 23, 2018)

That's fuckin cool. I saw the thumbnail and title on youtube and completely dismissed it thinking it was gonna be some light saber action stuff.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2018)

**Con artist receives prize for lying**

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 24, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Con artist receives prize for lying**



Buy Skyrim, again.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 29, 2018)

*Polygon: Microsoft is looking into acquiring EA says reliable source close to Microsoft (and others)*

Some of the names being thrown around as possible acquisitions by Microsoft are, frankly, astounding, even unthinkable. But the fact that they are doing the rounds is instructive. *The most recent one we heard (from a reliable source close to Microsoft) was, in fact, Electronic Arts. *We also heard a whisper about Valve and about Korean outfit PUBG Corp., which Microsoft last year signed to a timed exclusive for its hit survival shooter, PlayerUnknown’s Battlegrounds.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 29, 2018)

Weiss said:


> *Polygon: Microsoft is looking into acquiring EA says reliable source close to Microsoft (and others)*
> 
> Some of the names being thrown around as possible acquisitions by Microsoft are, frankly, astounding, even unthinkable. But the fact that they are doing the rounds is instructive. *The most recent one we heard (from a reliable source close to Microsoft) was, in fact, Electronic Arts. *We also heard a whisper about Valve and about Korean outfit PUBG Corp., which Microsoft last year signed to a timed exclusive for its hit survival shooter, PlayerUnknown’s Battlegrounds.


----------



## Glued (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey guys, how come Hasbro/Wizards of the Coast don't sue Blizzard Entertainment?

Dragonlance had superintelligent gnomes, so does Warcraft
Tieflings came before Draenei
Torrasque the Ultralisk is based off the Torrasque from D&D
The Nightborne are ripoffs for Drow, they even copied the Dryder
Drakonids are rip-offs of Dragonkin (D&D) and Draconians (Dragonlance)
Deathknights first appeared in Dungeons and Dragons
Lilian Voss is a straight up rip-off from Liliana Vess (Magic the Gathering)

What gives why doesn't Hasbro sue Blizzard?

Also why doesn't Games Workshop sue blizzard as well?

Blizzard also jacked the Steampunk dwarves from Warhammer.
Zerg are a rip-off of the Tyranids.

How does Blizzard get away with all of this.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2018)

Weiss said:


> *Polygon: Microsoft is looking into acquiring EA says reliable source close to Microsoft (and others)*
> 
> Some of the names being thrown around as possible acquisitions by Microsoft are, frankly, astounding, even unthinkable. But the fact that they are doing the rounds is instructive. *The most recent one we heard (from a reliable source close to Microsoft) was, in fact, Electronic Arts. *We also heard a whisper about Valve and about Korean outfit PUBG Corp., which Microsoft last year signed to a timed exclusive for its hit survival shooter, PlayerUnknown’s Battlegrounds.



Hopefully this happens tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Island (Jan 29, 2018)

Weiss said:


> *Polygon: Microsoft is looking into acquiring EA says reliable source close to Microsoft (and others)*
> 
> Some of the names being thrown around as possible acquisitions by Microsoft are, frankly, astounding, even unthinkable. But the fact that they are doing the rounds is instructive. *The most recent one we heard (from a reliable source close to Microsoft) was, in fact, Electronic Arts. *We also heard a whisper about Valve and about Korean outfit PUBG Corp., which Microsoft last year signed to a timed exclusive for its hit survival shooter, PlayerUnknown’s Battlegrounds.






Ben Grimm said:


> Hey guys, how come Hasbro/Wizards of the Coast don't sue Blizzard Entertainment?


A lot of what you mention is pretty blatant, but Blizzard would probably counter by saying that they drew from the same sources, namely mythology, Lovecraft, or Tolkien.

It's also worth mentioning that a lot of concepts in D&D are blatantly stolen from Tolkien, and Hasbro _has _been sued over this before. I doubt Hasbro wants to stir the pot by accusing somebody _else _of ripping ideas.


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hey guys, how come Hasbro/Wizards of the Coast don't sue Blizzard Entertainment?
> 
> Dragonlance had superintelligent gnomes, so does Warcraft
> Tieflings came before Draenei
> ...


you forgot Valve with Overwatch

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hey guys, how come Hasbro/Wizards of the Coast don't sue Blizzard Entertainment?
> 
> Dragonlance had superintelligent gnomes, so does Warcraft
> Tieflings came before Draenei
> ...


shut up

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2018)

M$ doing something ..



*Microsoft acquires PlayFab (Cloud Gaming Development)*

Today, I am pleased to welcome PlayFab to the Microsoft family. PlayFab is a complete backend platform provider of services to build, launch and grow cloud-connected games. PlayFab’s tools are designed to be used by game developers across all platforms (mobile, PC and console). This acquisition extends the investments and work we’ve done on Microsoft Azure to provide a world-class cloud platform for the gaming industry
Incorporating PlayFab’s experience, growing network of game developers and powerful gaming-as-a-service platform into our product offering is an important step forward for gaming at Microsoft. PlayFab has served more than 700 million gamers and is currently powering more than 1,200 games with companies like Disney, Rovio and Atari. Its gaming platform powers some of the most prominent titles in the industry, such as “Idle Miner Tycoon,” “Angry Birds: Seasons” and “Roller Coaster Tycoon Touch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2018)

I guess they're going to actually make some games now that they've invested the last 2 years on turning the Xbone's perception around. No one even remembers the DRM bullshit they first pulled.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2018)

So, Gabe Newell's son Gray is working on a game and said that when he and his team went to Valve to inquire about source 2 they kept pointing them to someone else until it went in circles. What a mess. Also, Gabe only plays Dota against bots lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2018)

The "everybody does everything" infrastructure of that company clearly got out of hand,


----------



## Himiko Toga (Jan 31, 2018)

Kinda hard to hear the words "Dante" and "Arcade" without somehow thinking of God Of War cuz of its gaming Phisics


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2018)

probably not very big

That was fast.

Guess we'll have some official numbers for Mania and Forces and game announcements.


----------



## Monna (Feb 1, 2018)

Next Sonic game needs to be Sonic Mania 2 with Amy playable. 

Hopefully less rehash zones and more originals, but I can understand why original zones are more difficult to design so that isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2018)

I think it had less to do with difficulty and just more to do with time. The rehashes we got were essentially half old/half new because some of their level design (mainly in the 2nd acts) was completely different. So they can put together a good stage, it's just making new assets that seemed problematic.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to it, cuz I'm hopeless, but I'm also a bit more cautiously optimistic now. Forces is a bit of a mess, and unlike in the past where one could blame deadlines, or other developers or new ideas not panning out, this one was 100% unequivocally on Sonic Team flubbing up. They had a tried and true formula, but just kinda rested on it far too much, hoping they could just get away with producing a hedgehog engine game without needing to put any soul into it.

Lost World has issues, but it also felt like they were trying, and for all their flaws, the "we're trying" aspect of Sonic Team's games is what keeps me enjoying them.


----------



## Monna (Feb 1, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I think it had less to do with difficulty and just more to do with time. The rehashes we got were essentially half old/half new because some of their level design (mainly in the 2nd acts) was completely different. So they can put together a good stage, it's just making new assets that seemed problematic.
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking forward to it, cuz I'm hopeless, but I'm also a bit more cautiously optimistic now. Forces is a bit of a mess, and unlike in the past where one could blame deadlines, or other developers or new ideas not panning out, this one was 100% unequivocally on Sonic Team flubbing up. They had a tried and true formula, but just kinda rested on it far too much, hoping they could just get away with producing a hedgehog engine game without needing to put any soul into it.
> 
> Lost World has issues, but it also felt like they were trying, and for all their flaws, the "we're trying" aspect of Sonic Team's games is what keeps me enjoying them.


I love Mania so I seriously hope we get Mania 2. I didn't even bother playing Forces lol. Sonic Lost Word was alright, I'm glad they tried something new with it and I liked it better than the hedghehog engine boost games up to that point, but honestly that isn't saying much.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2018)

This synch is fucking on point. THey better up their game in season 2.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 2, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This synch is fucking on point. THey better up their game in season 2.



I watched it and it's just okay, in my honest opinion.

Short AF season, too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2018)

That's cause Netflix didn't want to fork enough for a movie (Original plan) and not even a full season so they sent out 4 episodes to see if it stuck. Season 2 is 8 episodes.

I think it's pretty fucking rad. I like the mix of Castlevania 3 and SotN.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 4, 2018)

I hope that this is the proper place to ask this, but has Nintendo ever explained why they introduced the fairy type in _Pokemon?_ It simply seemed to be so unnecessary, to me, as it is to dragons what dark types are to psychic types, because, while dragons are certainly powerful, but they have never been as utterly overpowered as were psychic types in the early days of the franchise (from what I have heard, the dark type was introduced specifically to counter the psychic type, which was extremely powerful in the first generation of the game). What does everyone else say about this?

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I hope that this is the proper place to ask this, but has Nintendo ever explained why they introduced the fairy type in _Pokemon?_ It simply seemed to be so unnecessary, to me, as it is to dragons what dark types are to psychic types, because, while dragons are certainly powerful, but they have never been as utterly overpowered as were psychic types in the early days of the franchise (from what I have heard, the dark type was introduced specifically to counter the psychic type, which was extremely powerful in the first generation of the game). What does everyone else say about this?


Because fairies are fun and awesome.


----------



## Monna (Feb 5, 2018)

This section is dead.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 5, 2018)

Monna said:


> Because fairies are fun and awesome.



I was hoping for a more detailed and objective answer than that.


----------



## Monna (Feb 5, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was hoping for a more detailed and objective answer than that.


Well I haven't even played Pokemon since gen 4 so to be honest I couldn't have given you a proper satisfying answer to your question. 

It doesn't seem anyone else is around here though to even read your post, being a dead section and all. I hope you eventually find the response you want.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 5, 2018)

Monna said:


> Well I haven't even played Pokemon since gen 4 so to be honest I couldn't have given you a proper satisfying answer to your question.



I have not followed _Pokemon_ since _Gold/Silver/Crystal,_ but I still hear other people discussing it on occasion, and I am displeased that dragons, my favorite type of pokemon, now have another weakness, when before, they had only two weaknesses (ice and other dragons).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2018)

Monna said:


> This section is dead.



Sorry... work kicking my ass. Will be active soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Monna (Feb 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sorry... work kicking my ass. Will be active soon.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 6, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I hope that this is the proper place to ask this, but has Nintendo ever explained why they introduced the fairy type in _Pokemon?_ It simply seemed to be so unnecessary, to me, as it is to dragons what dark types are to psychic types, because, while dragons are certainly powerful, but they have never been as utterly overpowered as were psychic types in the early days of the franchise (from what I have heard, the dark type was introduced specifically to counter the psychic type, which was extremely powerful in the first generation of the game). What does everyone else say about this?



IIR, Dragon-Type and Fighting-Types were the most common types that dominated the meta. Fairy-Types are there to cool down the Dragon-Types and compete against Fighting-Types.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## The World (Feb 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 6, 2018)

He the real MVP.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 6, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> IIR, Dragon-Type and Fighting-Types were the most common types that dominated the meta. Fairy-Types are there to cool down the Dragon-Types and compete against Fighting-Types.



I stopped following _Pokemon_ long ago, but I am certain that dragons were never as dominant as were-psychic types.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 6, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I stopped following _Pokemon_ long ago, but I am certain that dragons were never as dominant as were-psychic types.



I don't follow any competitive plays and what not, but I only know that Dragon-Types and Fighting-Types were some of the most common typings in Generation 5. However, Dragon-Types were really powerful on its down given their resistance towards many types, including Fire-Types which happens to be one of the popular Types (at least, I think it is; Volcarona and Heatran are some of the most powerful Pokemon in competitive play to this day). It's also a matter where Dragon-Types such as Garchomp turned into a behemoth, even to this day with Fairy-Types.
The only way to "effectively" combat Dragon-Types in terms of super-effectiveness is through Dragon-Types and Ice-Types, which the latter is a horrible typing in terms of defensive status.

I don't know much about historical competitive play, since again I'm no expert on this topic. I only know very little about recent trends.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 8, 2018)

Link removed

A pow wow between Ueda, Kamiya and Sakurai. Pretty cool talk and Kamiya slips that he's working on original game and not Bayo 3.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 8, 2018)

Fuck Princess Peach, I'd tap that Pauline's ass instead.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 8, 2018)

I hope we see more Pauline in future games. seriously

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2018)

Dog eating in Prime 4 confirmed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2018)

Sega's advertising is on point.

Edit: Another amazing shot. I wish Sega brought booth babes over.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2018)

Mikami and Kamiya shooting the shit. Mikami hasn't aged a fucking day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2018)

Kamiya talks Bayonetta's business decisions. Because some people really want Bayonetta to be either just Sega or just Nintendo for some reason.

I remember when Sega started cancelling everything except the money makers a few years back. Everything that wasn't Sonic, Aliens and Total War was getting shitcanned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 13, 2018)

Spyro 1-3 coming to PS4.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2018)

Jesus, that top image looks fucking horrible.

And them saying it's a remaster when it's fucking obvious it's a remake, still brings bullshit confusion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm probably one of those guys who never got into the Spyro series. I've only played one of the game, but that's it.
I'll think about getting the game tho.


----------



## Monna (Feb 13, 2018)

Hopefully they don't ruin Spyro's design for the 10th time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't think I've ever played Spyro 2. I remember loving 1 and 3 when I played them as a kid.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 14, 2018)

I played Spyro 2 and 3. My friend had 1 where I played like one level or so. But I loved 2 and 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And them saying it's a remaster when it's fucking obvious it's a remake, still brings bullshit confusion.



"Remastered" is more marketable I guess.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 14, 2018)

that mining thing really fucking pc gaming


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2018)

Canute87 said:


> that mining thing really fucking pc gaming


It genuinely makes me mad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2018)

Just mine some yourself and get money.

Easiest dough in the world. Pays the electric bills back and then some.

Those prices really are a fucking hilarious joke, though.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2018)

Not when  you end up paying more for the electric bill than profiting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2018)

So Sumo Digital is working on a Sega Kart racer which is fucking hype.

And then all the smoke signals point to a fucking Sonic racer instead of a Sega All Stars racer.

Jesus fucking Christ, Sega.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2018)

good guy ceedee


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Sumo Digital is working on a Sega Kart racer which is fucking hype.
> 
> And then all the smoke signals point to a fucking Sonic racer instead of a Sega All Stars racer.
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ, Sega.



There aren't many companies that are worse than SEGA as far as serviceable use of most of their properties....


----------



## Monna (Feb 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> There aren't many companies that are worse than SEGA as far as serviceable use of most of their properties....


I would say EA considering all the companies they absorbed then destroyed...


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2018)

Good point.

...I miss Maxis...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monna (Feb 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Good point.
> 
> ...I miss Maxis...


We have lost so much.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Sumo Digital is working on a Sega Kart racer which is fucking hype.
> 
> And then all the smoke signals point to a fucking Sonic racer instead of a Sega All Stars racer.
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ, Sega.



Sega has an awesome cast. It'll most likely still be a Sega All Stars racer but with Sanic slapped on the cover/title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2018)

Kamiya is going a bit overboard with retweeting Bayo shit. My feed is literally all ass.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

What a dead period this is for video games.  There is really nothing new and fun to play right now.

I would even be ecstatic about a new Infamous at this point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What a dead period this is for video games.  There is really nothing new and fun to play right now.
> 
> I would even be ecstatic about a new Infamous at this point.



You're not searching hard enough. There's a fuckload of niche and indie shit that's nigh impossible not to find something new every week/month. Triple A titles are just a bonus at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You're not searching hard enough. There's a fuckload of niche and indie shit that's nigh impossible not to find something new every week/month. Triple A titles are just a bonus at this point.


I hate when people say that shit.

It's like that for anime, movies, tv, music.

You just ain't looking hard enough, lazy ass bastards.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kamiya is going a bit overboard with retweeting Bayo shit. My feed is literally all ass.



You could ask that fucker to unblock me.



Rukia said:


> What a dead period this is for video games.  There is really nothing new and fun to play right now.
> 
> I would even be ecstatic about a new Infamous at this point.



BACKLOG TIME, friend.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You're not searching hard enough. There's a fuckload of niche and indie shit that's nigh impossible not to find something new every week/month. Triple A titles are just a bonus at this point.



I'm thinking of playing a few metroidvanias before Bloodstained hits. Didn't you mention a couple in the last months? Dead Cells and Hollow Knight or whatever. Blasphemous looks pretty sweet but I didn't back that shit when I should've. Speaking of which, the System Shock remake turned reboot just turned into shit. Nightdive Studios are bros since they're all about preservation good PC games but they clearly couldn't hack making an actual game.

Not that starting this shit with Unity was a huge redflag or anything.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

You are right.  I have about 8 games that I have purchased.  But haven't attempted to play.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2018)

The World said:


> I hate when people say that shit.
> 
> It's like that for anime, movies, tv, music.
> 
> You just ain't looking hard enough, lazy ass bastards.



Anime has been shit lately tho. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> You could ask that fucker to unblock me



What did you say that got you blocked? 



Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm thinking of playing a few metroidvanias before Bloodstained hits. Didn't you mention a couple in the last months? Dead Cells and Hollow Knight or whatever. Blasphemous looks pretty sweet but I didn't back that shit when I should've. Speaking of which, the System Shock remake turned reboot just turned into shit. Nightdive Studios are bros since they're all about preservation good PC games but they clearly couldn't hack making an actual game.
> 
> Not that starting this shit with Unity was a huge redflag or anything.



Deadcells is perma rougevania so be weary of that shit. Exploring might be a chore in that one, but otherwise it's fun. Hollow Knight is fucking tight. Gameplay, level design, and controls are solid. Music and art is fucking pretty. I have come to know your style and am telling that game is the literal tits.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What did you say that got you blocked? .


If I were to guess?
Words.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Monna (Feb 19, 2018)

A lot of great games were released closer to the end of 2017. Right now I'm still catching up on playing all those titles that came out all around the same time.


----------



## Monna (Feb 19, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Anime has been shit lately tho.


After SUPER ends here in a few weeks, I'm going to quit anime. 

At least... until DB or JJBA return.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> If I were to guess?
> Words.



True but knowing death he prolly invited him to a cheap brothel and kamiya took offense to that. Only high class shit for the ass man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2018)

Monna said:


> After SUPER ends here in a few weeks, I'm going to quit anime.
> 
> At least... until DB or JJBA return.



Well, apparently Vento's been confirmed according to a friend of mine, so enjoy that, I guess.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Monna (Feb 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Well, apparently Vento's been confirmed according to a friend of mine, so enjoy that, I guess.


Does your friend have a friend whose cousin knows a person whose uncle works at David Productions?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2018)

Monna said:


> Does your friend have a friend whose cousin knows a person whose uncle works at David Productions?



No, but his dad works at Nintendo.
Nintendo and BamCo have several business relationships.
Bamco worked on Eyes of Heaven.

So, it's basically the same shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Feb 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> No, but his dad works at Nintendo.
> Nintendo and BamCo have several business relationships.
> Bamco worked on Eyes of Heaven.
> 
> So, it's basically the same shit.


You've convinced me. 

Since it's in production, that means it could probably have a 2019 release. I'm hyped for Vento Aureo next year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2018)

Xbone controller is probably the best controller I've ever used. Good shit.


----------



## Monna (Feb 23, 2018)

Dualshock 3 is perfection. The joystick and d-pad placement are right where they should be. No other controls need to exist.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Anime has been shit lately tho.



Didn't notice this post. Work on that backlog, dude. There's always good shit out there. Armor Hunter Mellowlink is the tits if you haven't seen that one. OAV from the 80s.




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What did you say that got you blocked?



What Shirker said. Words. I don't even fucking remember. I think I made a Bayonetta 2 question.

He usually unblocks people when friends ask him to so you'd be doing me a solid, bro.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Deadcells is perma rougevania so be weary of that shit. Exploring might be a chore in that one, but otherwise it's fun. Hollow Knight is fucking tight. Gameplay, level design, and controls are solid. Music and art is fucking pretty. I have come to know your style and am telling that game is the literal tits.



Okay, cool. I'm not too crazy on perma rouge but I can dig them from time to time. I think I'll put in on the back burner since it still looks pretty legit. I think I'll go with Axium Verge and Hollow Knight and try HK first. Thanks, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Didn't notice this post. Work on that backlog, dude. There's always good shit out there. Armor Hunter Mellowlink is the tits if you haven't seen that one. OAV from the 80s.



Good point. I'll check some shit out, including the one you just mentioned.



Deathbringerpt said:


> What Shirker said. Words. I don't even fucking remember. I think I made a Bayonetta 2 question.
> 
> He usually unblocks people when friends ask him to so you'd be doing me a solid, bro.





What's your twitter?



Deathbringerpt said:


> Okay, cool. I'm not too crazy on perma rouge but I can dig them from time to time. I think I'll put in on the back burner since it still looks pretty legit. I think I'll go with Axium Verge and Hollow Knight and try HK first. Thanks, man.



Axiom Verge is good too, but there's one aspect about it that kinda put me off, and I dunno if they fixed it or not in an update or something. And that there's little to no enemy respawn, so backtracking feels a bit off. Exploring new areas is fun, but then when you have to go all the way back to a certain area the levels feel empty. The music and environments help, but it really is such an odd design choice for a Metroidvania game. But I played it, finished it, and enjoyed it. Also, be sure to pick up the game's Crissaegrim as early as possible. Skullfucking everything in sight is so damn satisfying in this one. :ho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Good point. I'll check some shit out, including the one you just mentioned.




Don't let the 80s OP fool you, this is raw as shit. Kickass revenge story.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What's your twitter?







Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Axiom Verge is good too, but there's one aspect about it that kinda put me off, and I dunno if they fixed it or not in an update or something. And that there's little to no enemy respawn, so backtracking feels a bit off. Exploring new areas is fun, but then when you have to go all the way back to a certain area the levels feel empty. The music and environments help, but it really is such an odd design choice for a Metroidvania game. But I played it, finished it, and enjoyed it. Also, be sure to pick up the game's Crissaegrim as early as possible. Skullfucking everything in sight is so damn satisfying in this one. :ho



Cool, didn't know you played it already. Gonna give it a go, seems like a more H.R Giger take on metroidvania. Mite b gud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Don't let the 80s OP fool you, this is raw as shit. Kickass revenge story.



Cool. 

Deed is done fam. 






> Cool, didn't know you played it already. Gonna give it a go, seems like a more H.R Giger take on metroidvania. Mite b gud.



*googles Giger*

Oh yeah definitely.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shirker (Feb 25, 2018)

Kamiya the wrathful
...is also Kamiya the forgiving



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *googles Giger*
> 
> Oh yeah definitely.



Gahdammit, Khris

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Monna (Feb 25, 2018)

Lmao Kamiya is a treasure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2018)

Kamiya is aight. Just refrain from having a normal conversation with him.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2018)

Finished Max Payne 1. Good shit. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Deed is done fam.



MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER.

Thanks Bro. Appreciate it. I ain't following this fucker on twitter again since he clutters the fuck out of my wall but he does posts some pretty insightful stuff about development now and then.

I just bought my Japan tickets too, going there in July. if you want anything affordable in Akihabara, just drop me a line.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *googles Giger*
> 
> Oh yeah definitely.



Have you ever watched any movie from the Alien franchise? Then you know Giger's work.

Still, watch this documentary, this guy is a total freak. I mean, you had to be to design the shit that he does.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I just bought my Japan tickets too, going there in July. if you want anything affordable in Akihabara, just drop me a line.



A wife. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Have you ever watched any movie from the Alien franchise? Then you know Giger's work.
> 
> Still, watch this documentary, this guy is a total freak. I mean, you had to be to design the shit that he does.



Yeah, I saw the Alien movies, just didn't know such a guy was involved. Good to know.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2018)

MUMMY DEMASTERED. That's another Metroidvania I'mma play too. That makes it 3.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> A wife.



Only the best sloppy seconds hand holder for my bro. On it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Only the best sloppy seconds hand holder for my bro. On it.



You know... 2-3 trinklets might not be that bad. Shit would feel brand new. :ho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 27, 2018)

mmm phone port?

--

PSN is doing another critics choice sale. There are some good games on there! I'm about to get Guilty Gear Rev 2 for $20.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 28, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You know... 2-3 trinklets might not be that bad. Shit would feel brand new. :ho



Nothing wrong with some life experience to get the most out of it. My man.


Although I wouldn't touch this shit with a 10 foot pole. The fuck happened with the graphics. Why is SE incapable of preserving their old games decently.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nothing wrong with some life experience to get the most out of it. My man.



Btw if you're looking for metroidvanias, check out salt n sanctuary.  

One of the recent entries into my top 10. 

The bosses in the game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 28, 2018)

OH SHIT. 

3D Realms pulled a fucking Sonic Mania and hired 2 really famous modders of the Build engine to make an old school FPS. Duke Nukem, Blood and Shadow Warrior had this engine.

Ion Maiden, it looks fucking awesome.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 28, 2018)

7.6 million sold copies of HZD in exact 1 year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Feb 28, 2018)

>Chrono Trigger on Steam
>SE makes it look ultra ugly for no reason
>Charges $15 for a game everyone has already emulated

Yeah... no thanks.


----------



## Monna (Feb 28, 2018)

@Shirker maybe this is what your buddy was referring to in reference to David Productions working on new JJBA anime.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 28, 2018)

Thought it was biomutant for a sec


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2018)

dat Duck tho


----------



## Shirker (Feb 28, 2018)

Monna said:


> @Shirker maybe this is what your buddy was referring to in reference to David Productions working on new JJBA anime.



Nah, he just read something dumb and relayed it to me, as he tends to.
Art for this looks pretty good. Better than their last attempt at adopting a Rohan side story. I feel like I'm alone in thinking DP are pretty hit or miss.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm playing Pokemon White 2 right now and I want a Braviary. Is it better to catch a lvl 25 Braviary in route 4 or wait to get a lvl 50-ish Rufflet in route 23, near the end of the game?


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 1, 2018)

Luiz said:


> I'm playing Pokemon White 2 right now and I want a Braviary. Is it better to catch a lvl 25 Braviary in route 4 or wait to get a lvl 50-ish Rufflet in route 23, near the end of the game?



It's up to you, really. If you need access to the Fly move, then it's definitely recommended.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 1, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> It's up to you, really. If you need access to the Fly move, then it's definitely recommended.



But which of the two options I mentioned is the best way and time to catch a Rufflet/Braviary?


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 1, 2018)

Luiz said:


> But which of the two options I mentioned is the best way and time to catch a Rufflet/Braviary?



So I just looked up the two for White 2. Braviary only appears once on Mondays as a special Pokemon, and Rufflet has a rare encounter in Route 23.
Personally, if I were to pick the option, it would be the Braviary on Route 4. Granted, you do need to wait until Monday, but given how far you won't reach Route 23 yet and Rufflet has a low encounter rate, I'd say go to Route 4 on Monday.
Another interesting perk about this Braviary is that it can be caught with its Hidden Ability (Defiant), so it's a good counter of those Intimidaters.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 2, 2018)

New SAO game is fun, I'd even consider it good. Recommend it to anyone on the fence, just know what you getting yourself into and a bit into it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 2, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> SAO game





Xiammes said:


> SAO


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 2, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



Its a fast paced tps rpg, you don't even have to play as Kirito(though he is a major character). Easy to pile it in as a weeb shooter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 2, 2018)

does it have Vita level graphics on the PS4 Pro, like do 100% of jp animu games ?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 2, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> does it have Vita level graphics on the PS4 Pro, like do 100% of jp animu games ?




Its very much a anime game, but I think it looks good. I don't think its something that couldn't be done on a ps3, but its not visually boring.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 2, 2018)

thats better than some Ive seen


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 2, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats better than some Ive seen



Yeah it looks fine, its not a vita game being ported over to current gen consoles, it was at least made with consoles in mind.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 3, 2018)

how does it feel as a shooter?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Yeah it looks fine, its not a vita game being ported over to current gen consoles, it was at least made with consoles in mind.



Looks like weab borderlands. 

Does it have create a character? How's the game design, level progression-wise?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 3, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Looks like weab borderlands.
> 
> Does it have create a character? How's the game design, level progression-wise?



Yeah its like weeb borderlands, I never played the game but its basically freedom wars(same developers). Yes you create a character, you also create a AI companion.

For character progression, max level is 150, point allocation to 6 different stats, none of the stats directly influence how much damage you do besides with swords(which suck). Strength determines how much your equip weight should be, if you can wield a weapon or dual wield weapons(you can dual wield miniguns), and sword damage. Vitality is health and defense,  agility is defence, reload/movement, and how many tiers of weight you get, dexterity is crit/weakspot damage, bullet accuracy, int is for ability cooldown and effectiveness, luc is crit rate/defense/drop rate.

Weapons drop in in ranks from 1-7 with different assortments of rarity, higher rank weapons do more damage and the highest only drop on extreme(which is only unlocked from beating the game). Rarity determines the number of chips, otherwise the guns are identical. Chips are sort of like perks for the guns, they come from "more damage to mechs" to "Critical chance increase", chips can be swapped out and upgraded with chips from other guns(which get destroyed in the process). Stronger Chips can only be crafted once you upgrade your blacksmith enough(which requires a new game + on extreme mode).

Armor is completely cosmetic and has no impact on your playing style. You can equip up to 2 accessories which have a random assortment of chips on them, the number of chips is determined by the rarity. You have no way to influence the type of chips at all.

Game design its simple, single player rpg where you progress through a story, there are currently 4 area's where you can explore and shoot things, find treasure, yatta yatta. Inside these area's are dungeons which lead to a dungeon boss which drops specific gear, new dungeons unlock on ng+

I think that explains things.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 3, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> how does it feel as a shooter?



Great, but I'm playing on 60fps on pc which is currently a bit bugged. Japanese developers have a tendency to program their game time depending on frame rate. For example, every 30 frames = 1 second, so when doubled it makes the game run twice as fast. The game isn't on 2x speed, but certain actions in the game were timed like this, like enemy AI aim and certain bosses dashes(which is hilarious. Overall I think it plays smooth as hell and is addicting, but apparently more stuff is easily dodged consoles/lower fps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Yeah its like weeb borderlands, I never played the game but its basically freedom wars(same developers). Yes you create a character, you also create a AI companion.
> 
> For character progression, max level is 150, point allocation to 6 different stats, none of the stats directly influence how much damage you do besides with swords(which suck). Strength determines how much your equip weight should be, if you can wield a weapon or dual wield weapons(you can dual wield miniguns), and sword damage. Vitality is health and defense,  agility is defence, reload/movement, and how many tiers of weight you get, dexterity is crit/weakspot damage, bullet accuracy, int is for ability cooldown and effectiveness, luc is crit rate/defense/drop rate.
> 
> ...



Sounds fun. The storyline and aesthetic is putting me off tho. If it had split-screen I Would have got it for me and my friend to play on weekends like we used to do with borderlands.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sounds fun. The storyline and aesthetic is putting me off tho. If it had split-screen I Would have got it for me and my friend to play on weekends like we used to do with borderlands.



I like the aesthetic, storyline is just kinda there, you ignore most of the SAO cast most of the time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I like the aesthetic, storyline is just kinda there, you ignore most of the SAO cast most of the time.



Also, after finishing breath of the wild I want a more linear game tbh. Ill wait for the steam sale to decide if I'll get this. But thanks for the heads up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 5, 2018)

> According to this officially released book by Nintendo that was bundled with the soundtrack for The Great Mission to Rescue Princess Peach, Mario is 25 years old, Luigi is 23 and *Princess Peach is 16*. Mario also stands at 150cm, Luigi is 158cm and Princess Peach is 160cm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2018)

Bunga Bunga


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 5, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

none of that makes fuckin sense


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2018)

Mario Polanski

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2018)

The World said:


> Mario Polanski



My joke was better.


----------



## Monna (Mar 6, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Except Mario and Luigi are twins who were born on the same day as shown in Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island.

In Yoshi's Island DS, we are shown that Mario, Luigi, Wario, Peach, Donkey Kong, and Bowser are all around the same age and are referred to as the star children because of this.

And in the spin off games we see Baby Daisy and Baby Rosalina who appear around the same age as the other babies.

TL;DR: shit was retconned. Most of the main Mario cast are the same age, possibly all born on the same day or at the very least the same year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2018)

MARIO HAS THE DEEPEST LORE.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2018)

WHAT. THA. FUCK.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 8, 2018)

those screams...


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 8, 2018)

another pointless sidescroller


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 8, 2018)

Kamiya meeting with the RE2 Remake team for some pointers. Coolio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Kamiya meeting with the RE2 Remake team for some pointers. Coolio.



Maybe hire him? Capcom needs the PR AND THE QUALITY...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2018)

^

He'll help them just enough to get a special thanks or something. He's not into survival horror games.


I really liked the demo of this thing, played it at a friend's place. Getting this shit real hard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> He'll help them just enough to get a special thanks or something. He's not into survival horror games.



I meant for something else. 


> I really liked the demo of this thing, played it at a friend's place. Getting this shit real hard.



Bruh.. this shit is tight. Searching for a site that offers the special edition atm.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 9, 2018)

whatever you say


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2018)

Half Li-


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2018)

**Most people that made Half Life/Portal/Left4Dead what they are jumped ship**

WE STILL DOING GAMES. HONEST.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Monna (Mar 9, 2018)

Since it's been rotting this long, it certainly does have a long half life.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 9, 2018)

10/10 would buy.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2018)

........huh


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 11, 2018)

Needs Tarkus.


TARKUS! TARKUS! TARKUS! TARKUS!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


>



Cultures finally coming together. By canadians, no less. My hat's off to them.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 12, 2018)

So, Artifact didn't start out as a Dota card game, but simply a card game to which they wanted to pair one of their IPs and HL actually came up as a possibility. No one thought it could be a bad idea?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2018)

HL card could be legit. Wait an eternity to draw every third card.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 14, 2018)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2018)

If we had Arby's here I'd eat from it just for their nerd twitter.


----------



## Monna (Mar 14, 2018)

Arby's is actually pretty decent for a fast food joint. I don't eat fast food though except for the rare occasion. I've gotten pretty good at making my own pizzas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 15, 2018)

Exclusives dying left and right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2018)

I despise exclusives. Had to wait 17 years for DMC to come to PC


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2018)

The system it was on dropped to like 3 dollars used in that amount of time.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2018)

sure let me just get my CRT TV out the trash


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 15, 2018)

Neat.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2018)

The World said:


> sure let me just get my CRT TV out the trash



>Throwing away a television when it isn't broken.
>Throwing away a television at all.

Employ proper etiquette when disposing of your electronics.


----------



## Monna (Mar 15, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Throwing away a television when it isn't broken.
> >Throwing away a television at all.
> 
> Employ proper etiquette when disposing of your electronics.


Yeah. Gotta rocket that shit to the sun.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Maybe hire him? Capcom needs the PR AND THE QUALITY...



Just do it RE4 style.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2018)

Canute87 said:


> Just do it RE4 style.



REmake2? Nah... A Dino Crisis reboot tho... yup..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Neat.



Wait. Ratchet is the kinda-sony mascot now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2018)

So Blastoise looks a bit weird in Pokken.



Thought that was a dick.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2018)

Yo dawg.. I herd you like DLCs...


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So Blastoise looks a bit weird in Tekken.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was a dick.


this is real? D:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> this is real? D:



I meant Pokken, but yeah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2018)

Am ready for this.


----------



## Monna (Mar 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So Blastoise looks a bit weird in Pokken.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was a dick.


how did blastoise get so lanky 

he is like lanky-fat which is weird as hell.


----------



## Monna (Mar 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Am ready for this.


I want a Sonic R 2. A racing game where Sonic and friends actually run on their feet. As much as I hate the boost gameplay in the main series games, it would fit a racing game perfectly and competing against friends would be fun. I am just tried of Sonic driving cars or flying around on hover boards when he doesn't need that shit.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2018)

They'd need to find a way to do that and make it not garbage first....


----------



## Monna (Mar 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> They'd need to find a way to do that and make it not garbage first....


That should be easy in theory, but this is Sega. 

Instead they just keep making shitty car driving games and don't even try.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2018)

Nope. CTR is dead and Mario Kart is stale. I want a legit sequel to Transformed, or even a soft reboot with the same physics but without the shitty maps.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nope. CTR is dead and Mario Kart is stale. I want a legit sequel to Transformed, or even a soft reboot with the same physics but without the shitty maps.



Sega following through on a legit pair of good games and improve on it?

Nah, let's make a brand new racing game, only this time plastered with nothing but Sonic DeviantArt friends. Can't keep a good thing going, we need to open the possibility to make a Kart Forces.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yo dawg.. I herd you like DLCs...


This is some meta shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sega following through on a legit pair of good games and improve on it?
> 
> Nah, let's make a brand new racing game, only this time plastered with nothing but Sonic DeviantArt friends. Can't keep a good thing going, we need to open the possibility to make a Kart Forces.



Transformed was so much fun, and the physics were tight. Easy to pick up, but tough to master. The dynamic tracks and triple routes/layers were so fun. I just think they could've done better with some of the tracks tho. The karts were also awesome. Even with its flaws I enjoyed it a fuckton. It's exactly how I feel about Sonic Generations for example. But like you said, SEGA refuses to build up on solid foundations. But we'll see. 

Also, Bayonetta.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2018)

It was basically their Smash: Kart version with an emphasis on the driving/drifting factor and level design that gave a fuck without the bullshit factor from Mario's Kart items. It was different and fucking great.

We already had a Sonic Kart game and a Sonic Racing game. One was "Okay, it's a thing", the other was "I only liked it because I was a tasteless 10 year old".

If they're gonna pull this off, they better at least give us a fucking good OST. Forces didn't even have that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Mar 17, 2018)

Sonic R and Sonic Drift 1 and 2 are legitimately more fun than Racing Transformed.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2018)

I've found myself feeling less guilty about that time you yelled at me over time....

Also, Sonic's in a car in Drift.


----------



## Monna (Mar 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I've found myself feeling less guilty about that time you yelled at me over time....
> 
> Also, Sonic's in a car in Drift.


Not sure what you're saying with the first part, but yeah Sonic dives in the Drift games, and that's the only time it needs to be done. 

Been there, done that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2018)

Man this is why I love Ninty games.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Xiammes (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2018)

HxH fans

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Monna (Mar 29, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> HxH fans


I was a HxH fan...

A decade ago.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 29, 2018)

so that's the reason why Hunter x Newspaper went on hiatus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2018)

Never played any Far Cry but wow.


----------



## Monna (Apr 4, 2018)

Lol far cry sux


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 5, 2018)

Keep an eye out for Xbone's E3. Cyberpunk 2077 and Splinter Cell coming up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

_©CAPCOM. LICENSED FOR USE BY ©JASCO GAMES.  

Products presented on this Kickstarter page and during the campaign may be subject to change in order to meet the expectations of the ©CAPCOM CO., LTD. license agreement.

Many items are pending approval from Capcom and will be updated throughout the campaign.

By pledging on this Kickstarter you acknowledge that the final look and contents of the pledges may change and differ from what is presented at the start of the campaign.



_
Anyway, Angry Joe is such a fake ass. When was he even ever into Street Fighter? I'd understand if someone like Max did it where he's an actual avid fighting game fan.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 6, 2018)

Pissed off Pedro did this? Well, he always felt like a giant sellout so I'm not really surprised. Guess this ain't so bad if people are into this kind of shit. 

If the project goes to shit, maybe Capcom will consider hire him for representing the true spirit of the company.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Keep an eye out for Xbone's E3. Cyberpunk 2077 and Splinter Cell coming up.



I'll take the week off for Borderlands 3 if it releases this year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Pissed off Pedro did this? Well, he always felt like a giant sellout so I'm not really surprised. Guess this ain't so bad if people are into this kind of shit.
> 
> If the project goes to shit, maybe Capcom will consider hire him for representing the true spirit of the company.



If they don't okay this he'll probably do a 2 hour vid whining why he can't profit of off shit owned by others.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If they don't okay this he'll probably do a 2 hour vid whining why he can't profit of off shit owned by others.



SEVEN DOLLARS!

How could anyone support this forced hype US Gamerz xD tool is beyond me. I should've been an obnoxious youtuber instead of having a 9 to 5.

But then again I shouldn't have.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 6, 2018)

Neat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Ewwwwww...



Deathbringerpt said:


> SEVEN DOLLARS!
> 
> How could anyone support this forced hype US Gamerz xD tool is beyond me. I should've been an obnoxious youtuber instead of having a 9 to 5.
> 
> But then again I shouldn't have.



No amount of butt sitting is worth begging 8 year olds for donations. I'd take sucking off powerful corporate overlords instead thanks very much.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Neat.



Man I should probably get in on this sometime this lifetime.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2018)

“I couldn’t give you any guesses as to what we’re going to announce and when those games will be out. But I will say, we have a lot of new stuff to talk about at E3. Whether or not folks realize it, *this is the hell on Earth time for us with E3*. We are in the midst of so much planning and work for all of that content but I’m really excited.

I think we have a lot of stuff that folks are going to like. To my earlier comment, it’s going to be a big mix of stuff that’s all over the place. It’s not going to be like all [one] kind of game or genre. It’s going to be a lot of stuff in a lot of different areas and hopefully, there’s something in there for everybody.”

Doom 5, motherfuckers.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> “I couldn’t give you any guesses as to what we’re going to announce and when those games will be out. But I will say, we have a lot of new stuff to talk about at E3. Whether or not folks realize it, *this is the hell on Earth time for us with E3*. We are in the midst of so much planning and work for all of that content but I’m really excited.
> 
> I think we have a lot of stuff that folks are going to like. To my earlier comment, it’s going to be a big mix of stuff that’s all over the place. It’s not going to be like all [one] kind of game or genre. It’s going to be a lot of stuff in a lot of different areas and hopefully, there’s something in there for everybody.”
> 
> Doom 5, motherfuckers.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 11, 2018)

I do look forward to the X-Challenge mode tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2018)

SHOTS FIRED.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> SHOTS FIRED.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> SHOTS FIRED.



Holy Jesus. Ouch.


----------



## Karma (Apr 13, 2018)

Gotta love how Hideo is just pretending to smoke


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2018)

blocking

Well, Sega is actually trying to do what people want. Huh. How about that.

That Shenmue physical looks too good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 14, 2018)

Took them long enough, good thing about the modernized controls and option between English and Japanese, this is two games that I've always wanted to try since they came out on the Dreamcast but never could since they never got re-release on any console I owned and I was too lazy to attempt to play them on any emulator.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2018)

They're doing this the right way, giving you different options to choose. I'll probably double dip, if Sega makes bank with this, maybe they'll even start helping 3 in a more official way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

From the trailer that port looked average as fuck. I didn't read the link. Is it a straight port?

EDIT: ok so apparently they updated the controls and gave voice over options. Neat I guess, but goddamn them textures.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

1997-2000 is arguably better. Or anything with 1997 tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Hey remember that fanmade FFVIII beat em up from X years ago?

Looks like the dude said fuck it, replaced Cloud and Tifa with a bunch of furries and made his/her own original IP.


----------



## Monna (Apr 14, 2018)

Video games peaked in 1996.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

*THQ Nordic to swap participation at E3 for the 2018 FIFA World Cup*

It is with great regret that we at THQ Nordic must report that we will be unable to miss a single moment of this great sporting event. Therefore, we will be forced to stay in our lovely Viennese beer gardens, blowing the froth off a couple, watching football and one or two cool press conferences on Twitch (looking at you, Devolver) instead of rocking it ourselves.

We have to admit, we are going to miss our 9 AM pint of beer in the „Ye Olde King’s Head“-Pub in Santa Monica, where they show all matches live, but with the World Cup being held in Russia, it would mean a 7 AM beer – that’s too early, even for Austrians, let alone the Swedes.

We are looking forward to presenting all our great upcoming games like Darksiders 3, Biomutant, Fade to Silence or Wreckfest and even some unannounced titles for the first time at gamescom in Cologne, Germany and shortly after at PAX West in Seattle!

That tone implies we aint gonna see Darksiders for at least another 3-4 years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

EA have a perfectly good VR title in Burnout Paradise. Ready to buy a VR just for that shit if they release a VR update. Doesn't even need to be anything fancy.


----------



## Six (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> EA have a perfectly good VR title in Burnout Paradise. Ready to buy a VR just for that shit if they release a VR update. Doesn't even need to be anything fancy.


If you have a PS4, you might as well for PSVR2 to come out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2018)

Snake said:


> If you have a PS4, you might as well for PSVR2 to come out



Wait. That's a thing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2018)

So guys I am finally serious about this losing weight thing. And I kinda get bored during bike and treadmill sessions. Any good vidya podcasts you might wanna suggest?


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2018)

lesson 1 : stay off the internet

as soon as I got a computer I got fat

lesson 2 :become a dudebro who only plays call of duty

lesson 3: hit the heavy weights at the gym

profit : get huge gains, get swole, fuck many bitches

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2018)

The World said:


> lesson 1 : stay off the internet
> 
> as soon as I got a computer I got fat
> 
> ...



That's not what I asked.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 18, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's not what I asked.



If your looking for a sheer amount of content, NLSS uploads a few times a week. Northernlion in general is good if you just need a sheer amount of content to chew through.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2018)

I personally just play music to hype me up, really. Podcasts kinda bore the shit out of me. FYI, losing weight ain't just about lifting and cardio, you actually have to eat like a sensible human being, which is really the hardest part. Deadlifting is also nice since you work most of your body's muscles.

That said, I guess you can officially call me a nerd ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) when my playlist hits Ludwig's theme from Bloodborne while I'm lifting and it actually gets me pumped. 

I did listen to RedLetterMedia once. Guys are funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> If your looking for a sheer amount of content, NLSS uploads a few times a week. Northernlion in general is good if you just need a sheer amount of content to chew through.



I'll check those out. Thanks Xia-tan.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> I personally just play music to hype me up, really. Podcasts kinda bore the shit out of me. FYI, losing weight ain't just about lifting and cardio, you actually have to eat like a sensible human being, which is really the hardest part. Deadlifting is also nice since you work most of your body's muscles.
> 
> That said, I guess you can officially call me a nerd ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) when my playlist hits Ludwig's theme from Bloodborne while I'm lifting and it actually gets me pumped.
> 
> I did listen to RedLetterMedia once. Guys are funny.



I use music too, but I thought I'd listen to something during low intensity workouts. Eating is definitely the hardest part. I'm such a food whore. 

Street food is the best/worst. 

I'll give those guys a go as well.


----------



## Six (Apr 18, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. That's a thing?


Apparenty. Seems this should be able to run HDR and with less cords


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2018)

PSVR2 wil be with PS5

at least it will work well with PS5, PS4 vanila (non Pro) is getting too weak by now, especially to run higher res VR with good graphics @ 90 fps


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2018)

**Konami announces a Castlevania game that actually doesn't look too bad*

*Mobile shit*
*
charlieINTEL

Is it that hard to bring this shit to the 3DS, Konami?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Konami announces a Castlevania game that actually doesn't look too bad*
> 
> *Mobile shit*
> *
> ...



Of course they fucking did. No words other than Fuckonami.


----------



## Monna (Apr 18, 2018)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu better get used to the fat life fam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2018)

Monna said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu better get used to the fat life fam



No.


----------



## Monna (Apr 18, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No.


Since you like thicc waifus or whatever it is only fair to become thicc yourself.


----------



## kluang (Apr 19, 2018)

I lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2018)

Monna said:


> Since you like thicc waifus or whatever it is only fair to become thicc yourself.



No.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2018)

Still triggered by Mobile-vania.


----------



## Monna (Apr 19, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Still triggered by Mobile-vania.


Lol we all know the real game is coming without Konami.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 19, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Konami announces a Castlevania game that actually doesn't look too bad*
> 
> *Mobile shit*
> *
> ...





Seriously go fuck yourself with an infected baseball bat Konami, I can't even stand playing on Smartphones, the lack of real physical buttons is unbearable to me and fake touch buttons suck ass anyway, I hope all the big bosses at Konami gets diarrhea for an entire Month.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 19, 2018)

why would Konami release a game on a shitty ningendo console which doesn't sell when they can release a game on smartphones which every person in this planet have access to

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2018)

Monna said:


> Lol we all know the real game is coming without Konami.



@Shirker I see that optimistic rating. Explain yourself. 



Jake CENA said:


> why would Konami release a game on a shitty ningendo console which doesn't sell when they can release a game on smartphones which every person in this planet have access to



Nobody said that it should release for the switch. I already talked to you about this. Now stop it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> why would Konami release a game on a shitty ningendo console which doesn't sell when they can release a game on smartphones which every person in this planet have access to



If I ever catch on my street I will call you offensive names.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 19, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker I see that optimistic rating. Explain yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody said that it should release for the switch. I already talked to you about this. Now stop it.



why? switch is the perfect console for castlevania. i mean, the whole franchise started with a ningendo console. and its a side scrolling game like Mario


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2018)

Speaking of mobileshit, here's what the director of Anarchy Reigns is doing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2018)

Whatever funds their other shit I guess. 

Still looking forward to that Granblue game thingy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2018)

Also speaking speaking of mobi-shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Whatever funds their other shit I guess.
> 
> Still looking forward to that Granblue game thingy.



That one looks like good shit. But I'm hoping Automata's design team does an original IP, same with Kamiya. I want more unabashed crazy.

Okay, fuck this. Time for vidya.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That one looks like good shit. But I'm hoping Automata's design team does an original IP, same with Kamiya. I want more unabashed crazy.
> 
> Okay, fuck this. Time for vidya.



Playing FFVII believe it or not.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey Nep Nep, wanna play a Pokemon MMO?

Really? Cool!

Go try Pokemon Revolution online.

Wow these aesthetics are really cool!

Wow four regions to visit in succession!

Huh?... You say evolved pokemon require exponentially more exp?... You recommend I don't allow ANY Pokemon to evolve until level 90+...

O-Okay...

What there's no breeding? How do you get Iv's and nature? ... Oh... you literally sit there and catch until you get EXACTLY what you want... Okay... I'll just grind for the near 28,000 different variations of any given Pokemon until I get one with exactly the right IV's and nature then...

Sorry Giovanni has a what now? A Mewtwo... that I'm supposed to beat with a level 60 1st form starter and 5 other 1st stage mons? Uhuh....

Is there exp share? No...? Not even gen 1 exp share? No... oh.... right...

Wait what? Switching a high level pokemon in battle passes exp onto a switch in as if the switch in was the same level as the high level pokemon.

OH... WONDERFUL ~__________~

Well...At least I can zip around these nice maps by running or biking... Oh what... You say that a bike is stupid expensive and that running was removed for real cash Poke mounts?

.... NEP NEP USED EXPLOSION

------------------
Dev - Shit... another one...

Dev 2 - Maybe taking everything good out of pokemon and leaving just an incredibly tedious grindy husk behind wasn't the best way to make a well balanced MMO

Dev 3 - Hey. That's fucking blasphemy son. How would we make real money off on Nintendo... and Marvel... with out harley quinn outfits... and DC... with out batman outfits... and paying for Pokemon as mounts otherwise? HM?!?

Dev 2 - Sorry! Sorry! Please don't fire me!

Dev 3 - Then shut up and go decrease exp gain by 50% for all dragon types.

Dev 2 - yessir...
-----------------------

Yeah fuck that game tbh.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 19, 2018)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Seriously go fuck yourself with an infected baseball bat Konami, I can't even stand playing on Smartphones, the lack of real physical buttons is unbearable to me and fake touch buttons suck ass anyway, I hope all the big bosses at Konami gets diarrhea for an entire Month.



You can't get diarrhea when you ARE diarrhea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2018)

This is legit. Would try online, but the server browser is so laggy atm for me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 20, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> This is legit. Would try online, but the server browser is so laggy atm for me


where do you dl this ?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> where do you dl this ?


there's a link in the description that'll take you to either the website or the reddit. the file is 1.8 GB

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Monna (Apr 21, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That one looks like good shit. But I'm hoping Automata's design team does an original IP, same with Kamiya. I want more unabashed crazy.
> 
> Okay, fuck this. Time for vidya.


I want a [NOT] Metal Gear Rising 2 staring [NOT] Raiden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

I don't post here very often, but I am very excited for the Shenmue 1 and 2 HD releases on ps4 for this year. Just saying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2018)

right now Im super excited for Spyro Reignited, Medievil remake & Spiderman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 22, 2018)

After 7 years  Valve's next narrative driven single player game.



( that's why)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh and btw, the creators of Naruto to Boruto Shinobi striker revealed another open beta being done between May/June.


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2018)

There really isn't much to look forward to at e3 unless you believe DMC5 is legit.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 24, 2018)

e3 might be good, but I expect mostly 2019 and 2020 shit. The past 3 years have been incredible for gaming and I expect 2018 to be a cool off year as everyone is busy making their next games. We might see a few surprises but expect a lot of really fancy looking trailers or some verticle slices but not much with a 2018 release date.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2018)

if it has FF7R gameplay = best E3


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> e3 might be good, but I expect mostly 2019 and 2020 shit. *The past 3 years have been incredible for gaming* and I expect 2018 to be a cool off year as everyone is busy making their next games. We might see a few surprises but expect a lot of really fancy looking trailers or some verticle slices but not much with a 2018 release date.


I strongly disagree with the bolded statement outside of Kirby, Samus Returns, Sonic Mania, and some indie games. My expectations for video games are at a lifetime low.

I hoping for Bayonetta 3 and Metroid Prime 4. And maaaaybe the mythical DMC5 if we are lucky.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> e3 might be good, but I expect mostly 2019 and 2020 shit. The past 3 years have been incredible for gaming and I expect 2018 to be a cool off year as everyone is busy making their next games. We might see a few surprises but expect a lot of really fancy looking trailers or some verticle slices but not much with a 2018 release date.



Essentially. It wouldn't surprise me if a lot of the promises of games coming out this year end up getting broken. Still, it'll be nice to at least see more info on all the stuff that we've been told exists since last year, and there's _a lot_ of that kinda stuff, so I'm fairly lookin' forward to it just for that.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 24, 2018)

Monna said:


> I strongly disagree with the bolded statement outside of Kirby, Samus Returns, Sonic Mania, and some indie games. My expectations for video games are at a lifetime low.
> 
> I hoping for Bayonetta 3 and Metroid Prime 4. And maaaaybe the mythical DMC5 if we are lucky.



Well it all depends on your taste, but I think from a objective stand point, I don't think anyone can disagree the last 3 years haven't had a large slew of games that have been very well received. The first quarter of 2017 to me was better then even a decent year of gaming.


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Well it all depends on your taste, but I think from a objective stand point, I don't think anyone can disagree the last 3 years haven't had a large slew of games that have been very well received. The first quarter of 2017 to me was better then even a decent year of gaming.


Yeah my tastes are pretty specific, but really I'm kinda relieved that I only really play a few new games a year. Gaming ain't cheap after all.  

But yeah past few years in games has had something for everyone.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 24, 2018)

Monna said:


> Yeah my tastes are pretty specific, but really I'm kinda relieved that I only really play a few new games a year. Gaming ain't cheap after all.
> 
> But yeah past few years in games has had something for everyone.



Gaming as a hobby is pretty cheap compared to most hobbies, your talking to someone who had a over $1000 yugioh deck that he played for 3 months.

Yeah that last few years reminded me of the days of the ps2 where there was a new game to look forward to almost every other week and branched out into so many different genrea's and I don't have the time or money to play them all.


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Gaming as a hobby is pretty cheap compared to most hobbies, your talking to someone who had a over $1000 yugioh deck that he played for 3 months.
> 
> Yeah that last few years reminded me of the days of the ps2 where there was a new game to look forward to almost every other week and branched out into so many different genrea's and I don't have the time or money to play them all.


I've been struggling to save up for a switch for the past 3 months. I bought kirby star allies just so i could play it on a friend's console. and i still also want a ps4. as of right now steam games are nearly all I can afford. 

do you still have your yugioh cards?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 24, 2018)

Monna said:


> I've been struggling to save up for a switch for the past 3 months. I bought kirby star allies just so i could play it on a friend's console. and i still also want a ps4. as of right now steam games are nearly all I can afford.
> 
> do you still have your yugioh cards?



Sold most of them, I have some cheap stuff that isn't worth much, but its over at a friends house.

Steam games are cheap, easy way to be poor and game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Sold most of them, I have some cheap stuff that isn't worth much, but its over at a friends house.
> 
> Steam games are cheap, easy way to be poor and game.


I still have my yugioh deck from when I was a teenager. I was never good at it and i never played seriously, but I have some pretty great cards.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 24, 2018)

I love yugioh, but man its expensive to play IRL and thats where I mostly enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I love yugioh, but man its expensive to play IRL and thats where I mostly enjoy it.


Lol I can imagine. I once bought a blue eyes ultimate dragon on ebay for more than i would have liked to pay for a single card. but it was worth it just to show off. 

Also I have a friend who has invested so much in magic the gathering


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 24, 2018)

Monna said:


> Lol I can imagine. I once bought a blue eyes ultimate dragon on ebay for more than i would have liked to pay for a single card. but it was worth it just to show off.
> 
> Also I have a friend who has invested so much in magic the gathering





This was the most expensive card I bought and owned, I opened like 4 boxes and actually got two of these things. I shilled out the extra $250 for the third copy I needed and built the deck. Its my favorite deck in the entirety of yugioh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm holding my breath for Cyberpunk 2077 at E3. Them reviving their Cyberpunk Twitter earlier this year gotta mean something.

As for Yugioh I still own all my cards from back then. Bought a shit ton of booster packs which I can't put a number on anymore, who knows how much money got thrown of the window there. Not 1k though I'm sure.


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> This was the most expensive card I bought and owned, I opened like 4 boxes and actually got two of these things. I shilled out the extra $250 for the third copy I needed and built the deck. Its my favorite deck in the entirety of yugioh.


Uuuuu looks pretty. You needed 3 of those guys?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 24, 2018)

Monna said:


> Uuuuu looks pretty. You needed 3 of those guys?



Yeap, he searched every monster in the deck, and there was a monster that would search all the ritual cards, which means he had the ability to search every card in the deck by proxy. He was the most valued card because he offered high consistency for the ritual focused deck. Ritual decks are known to be highly inconsistent, but Nekroz is probably one of the most consistent decks ever, they also had a ton of different combo's.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Yeap, he searched every monster in the deck, and there was a monster that would search all the ritual cards, which means he had the ability to search every card in the deck by proxy. He was the most valued card because he offered high consistency for the ritual focused deck. Ritual decks are known to be highly inconsistent, but Nekroz is probably one of the most consistent decks ever, they also had a ton of different combo's.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Oh wow, that banishing effect sounds nasty.  

Can he really search every card in the deck?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 24, 2018)

Monna said:


> Oh wow, that banishing effect sounds nasty.
> 
> Can he really search every card in the deck?



He searches every Nekroz monster, he would be able to search out this bad boy.

He is able to search any nekroz spell/trap, mainly just the rituals since you need a ritual card to ritual summon. There were three different ritual spells that were all pretty good.


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> He searches every Nekroz monster, he would be able to search out this bad boy.
> 
> 
> He is able to search any nekroz spell/trap, mainly just the rituals since you need a ritual card to ritual summon. There were three different ritual spells that were all pretty good.


Oh interesting. Sounds super tricky to deal with tbh. I didn't know there were cards like this. 

Also lol that guy looks kinda like Ganos from universe 4.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 24, 2018)

Monna said:


> Oh interesting. Sounds super tricky to deal with tbh. I didn't know there were cards like this.
> 
> Also lol that guy looks kinda like Ganos from universe 4.



Yugioh has gotten pretty crazy, Nekroz are a 3 year old archtype now. It was stupidly powerful back then, but I loved it because the amount of different combo's and plays were ridiculous. Unlike most matches where the games are settled by who draws the better hand, Nekroz had level of strategy and depth that most other decks couldn't afford since they were so busy just trying to get their plays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Yugioh has gotten pretty crazy, Nekroz are a 3 year old archtype now. It was stupidly powerful back then, but I loved it because the amount of different combo's and plays were ridiculous. Unlike most matches where the games are settled by who draws the better hand, Nekroz had level of strategy and depth that most other decks couldn't afford since they were so busy just trying to get their plays.


That's neat. Sounds like a lot of strategizing and thought went into building a deck around them. Lel when I played causally I just wanted as many super strong fusion monsters as I could get just because they were cool. I also had red eyes black metal dragon and red eyes skull dragon.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 24, 2018)

Monna said:


> That's neat. Sounds like a lot of strategizing and thought went into building a deck around them. Lel when I played causally I just wanted as many super strong fusion monsters as I could get just because they were cool. I also had red eyes black metal dragon and red eyes skull dragon.



There is a whole new host of Red Eyes cards, they weren't very strong when they came out, but its a fun casual deck.


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> There is a whole new host of Red Eyes cards, they weren't very strong when they came out, but its a fun casual deck.


Uuuuuu dat dragon sexy as fuck. 

3000+ ATK is strong enough in my book.


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2018)

I figured I would ask this here: Why doesn't Steam have mobile games such as Dokkan Battle?

I only got to play Dokkan Battle for about a week before an update locked me out because my phone didn't have enough storage to hold the new update. I just really wish I could play Dokkan Battle because Monna is in it now but I'm too broke to buy more phone storage or whatever. 

If I could just play Dokkan Battle on Steam there would be no issue.  

Life sux.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2018)

E3 lit. Dmc5, a Metroid prime without the motion shit, console Pokemon, smash, bayo 3...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Apr 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> E3 lit. Dmc5, a Metroid prime without the motion shit, console Pokemon, smash, bayo 3...


Now that you mention it, this should be the first Metroid Prime with proper "modern" controls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monna (Apr 25, 2018)

Also I replayed the beginning of the first Metroid Prime about a year ago and the first boss after getting to the planet, this fucking plant-like thing; well this boss seemed way more difficult than I remembered when playing it long ago. Like having to attack the mechanism things controlling the light is so tedious and it seems I'm not quick enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2018)

Oh and since am currently playing ffvii. I might enjoy some remake content too.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 25, 2018)

It just hit me how many console games nowadays don't support LAN. Almost all multiplayer functionality is only available through the paid online services. That's so fuckin dumb. Can't even play stupid ass golf with my brother on separate PS4s without PS Plus./


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh and since am currently playing ffvii. I might enjoy some remake content too.



I remember when I played 7 to make sense of Advent Children. File that under stupid.

Speaking of which, there's rumors flying around that they had to reset the project when SE canned CC2. IF that's not Square Enix to a T, I don't know what is.

*Dan_Tsukasa said:
Absolutely, dealing with Nomura on a daily basis must be the biggest hurdle. I'm amazed anything got done as it is.
Nomura is barely ever there, he's director largely in name alone. He spends the vast majority if his time in Osaka on KH3, as thats where he lives, during the week at least.
Dan_Tsukasa said:
They don't have 4 years of work, they have 2. The announcement that square was taking the game away from Cyberconnect2, they didn't take it away and continue it, they started it again because cyber connects work was just so useless and not far enough along, but still far enough along that remaking it was faster than refactoring it... (it wasn't in a good state at all).

TLDR:its not 4 years
Dan_Tsukasa said:
I'll explain it this way. When has a company taking work away from another company ever been a positive sign of things? I know CyberConnects work was unusable, I've worked with them before, i know their level.

And i know they outsourced to hell and back in order to get things to the point we saw them publicly, and it still wasn't enough to save them.
Dan_Tsukasa said:
I'm not speculating though. Ive worked with these people and know people working still at both square and CC2, I'm explaining what happened from what I know.
Dan_Tsukasa said:
Core is systems and the like, not usually assets.

That said, It could be far along, it depends how much they're outsourcing and how optimised their workflow is. As the FFXV workflow was super inefficient for a hell of a long time, if thats improved and if they're doing things modularly like I imagine then its certainly possible they're far along with the first release.
Dan_Tsukasa said:
fahdadatin said:
So you know the people working on the game?
Yup, its the game industry in Tokyo, squares so large its rare to meet someone who doesn't know anyone there.

I'm unsure how to prove it though, I can't get into any issues by saying what I've heard, or whats common knowledge in the industry here (the common knowledge being that the project was taken from CC2 because it was so behind schedule), but if I were to name anyone working there, they'd get into trouble for sharing information, the same way I'd get into trouble if I shared information about where I work.

So with that said, I can only prove I work in the game industry in Japan, can't prove who I do and don't know.*


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2018)

Why even work with CC2 for this kind of huge undertaking?

They are basic bitch level

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 26, 2018)

Because Square Enix is composed of a bunch of fucking retards. I doubt CC2 was even using their best talent since they have their own brands to take care of. That basically means everything we saw of it so far has been scrapped.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

Has CC2 even done anything that's not cel-shaded weabo stuff?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Has CC2 even done anything that's not cel-shaded weabo stuff?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

I stand by what I said.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

Dorito queen ready.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 28, 2018)

looks like SWERY's on Kickstarter now. Don't know if anyone posted this, yet


the prototype demo is pretty interesting.


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2018)

gotta go fast

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2018)

Rewatching the video, I noticed that Literal the Armadillo can bounce and destroy spikes and who the Squirrel flies like Cape Marion in Mario 3. Neato.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Six (Apr 29, 2018)

What are your opinions on Detroit: Become Human?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2018)

Dunno where I read it but the original Dead Rising director went to Canada to visit Capcom Vancouver.

Guess they're taking a crack with people who actually know what the fuck they're talking about instead of those beared, glassed idiots that vomited PR drivel when they were selling the shit that was 4. Did anyone even play this Puzzle Fighter? It looked like shit. 



Snake said:


> What are your opinions on Detroit: Become Human?



What Sony really thrives at. Hollywood wanna be walk-a-thons with DEEP story lines and DEEP interconnected choices that culminate into a joke of a game with David Cage's DEEPly retarded writing. How can anyone still get anything from this guy after 3 jokes of a game, I'll never know. Get Until Dawn if you want a game with choices that actually change the game.

Or get this one if you want to have drunken laughs with your friends, best of what I got out of Heavy Rain.


----------



## Six (May 1, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dunno where I read it but the original Dead Rising director went to Canada to visit Capcom Vancouver.
> 
> Guess they're taking a crack with people who actually know what the fuck they're talking about instead of those beared, glassed idiots that vomited PR drivel when they were selling the shit that was 4. Did anyone even play this Puzzle Fighter? It looked like shit.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is that I played Until Dawn with my gf. Heavy Rain was the only game of his that I ever bought though and it was pretty good. 

Apparently the characters in DBH can die from the beginning, so it should be interesting. The only thing that turns me off is the apparent 8-12 hour story. I know there are multiple endings, but still, I feel AAA games should have at least 15-20 hour stories.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Did anyone even play this Puzzle Fighter? It looked like shit.



Shittiest looking models I have ever seen. The artstyle was puke inducing. I can diarrhea better art than that embarrassment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Monna (May 1, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


 salt would be unreal if this is... ya know....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2018)

Monna said:


> salt would be unreal if this is... ya know....



I wouldn't care either way cuz lelPC. But it would be such a classic capcom move. But it's more than likely a new dead rising.


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)

Please don't ban me. 

Ain't singed up to any WoW forums, but I know some guys here play WoW. Wanted to ask, if anyone got massive lags recently in some realms in PvP and dungeon zones on 50+ levels? In classic WoW. Been having issues with my deadly girl, literally fucked up the dungeon and cannot seem to find anything in my system to cause the issue, but on my low levels there are no lags in PvP zones. I just wanted to ask if someone gets the same on their end, cause otherwise will dig deeper in my OS possible lags.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Nep Nep (May 6, 2018)

Holy shit... Pokemon...

>Gorochu, 3rd Pika evolution existed
>Scrapped for game balance
Scrapped for game balance 
*Scrapped for game balance *

Raichu SUCKS THOUGH WTF DO YOU MEAN BALANCE 

Imagine, we could have had a Raichu evo with stats like..

50 HP
125 ATK
45 DEF
124 SP.ATK
70 SP.DEF
120 SPD
(534 stat total, BEST case scenario. Could be 525 instead.)

C'mon, HOW is that broken?


----------



## The World (May 6, 2018)

Raichu is literal ass endgame

And they still haven't updated that in 20+ years


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2018)

The World said:


> Raichu is literal ass endgame
> 
> And they still haven't updated that in 20+ years



You fucking watch your whore mouth.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2018)

Bethesda can be cool sometimes.


----------



## Karma (May 9, 2018)

Not sure if this was posted before

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 9, 2018)

Interesting in seeing a Gears or Borderlands


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2018)

I could go for Borderlands 3, just not optimistic I'll enjoy it as much I did BL2. I mean I already hate the pre-sequel with a passion.


----------



## Monna (May 9, 2018)

Borderlands? More like bored of lands lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (May 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I already hate the pre-sequel with a passion.


I like the mechanics in the pre-sequal more but I always kept going back to BL2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2018)

Some truly fucked up. Nice leak.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2018)

Luck said:


> I like the mechanics in the pre-sequal more but I always kept going back to BL2.



Here's a fucking cool ass arcadey shoot n loot with colorful characters and enemies that overflow with personality. 

Except this time, we'll put in slow ass walking, slow jumping, dull vertical boss battles, grey bland environments, some weird ass stamina system called azz but spelled O2 for some reason, and extremely forgettable enemies and characters. 

pre-sequel sucked harder than sasha grey in her prime. probably one of the the worst successors to a game in recent memory. awful name, awful game, awful everything.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma (May 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> pre-sequel sucked harder than sasha grey in her prime. probably one of the the worst successors to a game in recent memory. awful name, awful game, awful everything.


Cryo and Laser weapons were dope


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2018)

Buh?


----------



## Karma (May 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Buh?


People r speculating its the Rage 2 announcement.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2018)

Oh yeah, the pink. Missed that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2018)

Yeah, they're probably hinting their lineup.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2018)

My twitter feed is on fire today.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2018)

Okay, it's Rage 2.

I frankly don't remember much about the game besides MEGATEXTUREEEEES. I remember it finishing just when it was getting good, doing a bit of everything and not really succeeding it, except combat and enemy encounter which was fucking tight for an open world game. Less open world bullshit filler would go a long way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2018)

Luck said:


> Cryo and Laser weapons were dope



And would have been a fire ass DLC for Borderlands 2.


----------



## Karma (May 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And would have been a fire ass DLC for Borderlands 2.


Hopefully BL3 will have the qualities of the last games but non of the downsides.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2018)

is there a E3 2018 thread ??? @Charlotte D. Kurisu 



anyway:

*Exclusive looks and deep dives on 4 upcoming Sony World Wide Studios titles*
*Death Stranding*
*Ghosts of Tsushima*
*Spider-Man*
*The Last of Us Part II*
Highlight on indies
3rd party publishers (as usual)
No hardware announcements at E3 2018 (PS5 reference?)
seems like its basically confirming no new 1-st party announcements for Sonys E3, just focus on this Big 4 .. any Sony conference announcement potential is only 3-rd party (_DMC 5_ )

also:


this would imply that there wont be any more big AAA 1-st party from Sony for this gen at all .. what was announced is what you'll get for PS4, new stuff will be next-gen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> is there a E3 2018 thread ??? @Charlotte D. Kurisu



No. But I guess it's about time we made one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu -- E3 Thread (May 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No. But I guess it's about time we made one.



And with that being said.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2018)

They're really taking that leak in full chill mode.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2018)

Huh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2018)

Team Fortress Battle Royal. Heard it here first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2018)

Whatever it is, I'll buy 3.


----------



## Monna (May 13, 2018)

But I don't want the genre to be flipped on its head.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Whatever it is, I'll buy 3.



If it's their self-published stuff, maybe not. PG with shit budget is hit or miss. If it's a game with mad publisher money and if it's Kamiya, I'm all up for it. Kamiya got plenty experimental with W101 as it was.

I have a fucking magnifying glass on Bayo 3, though. That's the shit I want.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Team Fortress Battle Royal. Heard it here first.



It would be extremely out of character for modern Valve not to chase that pie in the sky considering their M.O.


----------



## Karma (May 14, 2018)

Rage 2 leaked ad


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2018)

Can't be by Id. They're on Quake Champions and Doom 5 and they're pretty small, around 200 devs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If it's their self-published stuff, maybe not. PG with shit budget is hit or miss. If it's a game with mad publisher money and if it's Kamiya, I'm all up for it. Kamiya got plenty experimental with W101 as it was.



Wasn't the mobishit game self-published. They're hyping this one tho, although they also hyped Anarchy Reigns and that went nowhere.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2018)

The mobileshit is in partnership with a pretty high end mobileshit publisher, I'm pretty sure they're banking that one. I think they have 4/5 games in development. Bayo3, Kamiya's, World of Demons and 1/a few self-published one which should be lower scale.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2018)

You forgot Granblue


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2018)

YES. I knew I was missing something. So maybe the self-published stuff is being made with skeleton crews. They're not big enough to juggle so much shit at once.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Karma (May 14, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Can't be by Id. They're on Quake Champions and Doom 5 and they're pretty small, around 200 devs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> YES. I knew I was missing something. So maybe the self-published stuff is being made with skeleton crews. They're not big enough to juggle so much shit at once.



You're gonna be wrong about this just like you're gonna be wrong about smash.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You're gonna be wrong about this just like you're gonna be wrong about smash.



I don't fucking know, dude. PG used to be straight up cocky about this crap when they were making their first games. Now they're all coy and give these generic bits of info that we can just piece together.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2018)

I kinda wish I hadn't seen this. Soundwork sounds much better than the final product.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Six (May 15, 2018)

Wasted $20 on that Edith Fincher walking simulator when it would have been better to just watch it on YouTube.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vespy89 (May 15, 2018)

Can i make a Dragon quest 11 thread? i don't see any threads in the arcade.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> Can i make a Dragon quest 11 thread? i don't see any threads in the arcade.



Yup.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2018)

They switched the A so it looks like VR.

I GET STUFF.

Anyway, this is actually pretty good. Weird how Konami is investing a pretty penny for this when they fucked up or cancelled every other effort in the last years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 16, 2018)

I think I'll stay with the ps3 version


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 16, 2018)

Deep Silver?


----------



## Vespy89 (May 16, 2018)

Well that stinks but at least we got 1+2 remasters coming later this year.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Vespy89 (May 17, 2018)

People who buy those games won't care about no story mode they play them for the multiplayer battle royale is a nice touch though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2018)

Just when I was making my  "To Play" Arcade list, I stumble into this.

I wish, man.



Palm Siberia said:


> Deep Silver?



Shemnue 3 was supposed to come out this year?


----------



## αshɘs (May 18, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It would be extremely out of character for modern Valve not to chase that pie in the sky considering their M.O.



Considering they're years late to the card games party it might take them a while.

Though Dota 2 TI Battle Pass has introduced a BR type mode from what I understood.


----------



## blakstealth (May 18, 2018)

Anyone hear about Retro Studios making a Starfox racing game for Switch?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2018)

I jsut realized Marcus Fenix and Scotsman from Samurai Jack have the same voice actor


mindblown

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Anyone hear about Retro Studios making a Starfox racing game for Switch?


----------



## blakstealth (May 20, 2018)

> A round of internet leaks has suggested Nintendo's Retro Studios - developer of the Metroid Prime trilogy - is working on a Star Fox racing spin-off.
> 
> The leaks appeared online over the weekend on reddit and 4chan, and were then reported this morning on  gaming  and .
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2018)

Who the fuck wants Retro to make a god damn racing game after a retarded washed up dragged out decade of development time?

I blame this on Miyamoto.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2018)

felt nothing

nothing at all


this looks like a ~BF1 addon at best


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2018)

the outrage over a woman in the trailer and on the cover is hilarious tho


gamer nerds so insecure


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2018)

I fucking knew people were going to throw a fit over that.

BF1's campaign was basically Die Hard: WW1 Edition and it was fucking great for it. I'm past the point of REALISTIK WORLD WAR SIMLATEURS.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2018)

after BF1 trailer everyone was sucking BF dick 


how the mighty have fallen, YT is in full bash mode over this trailer


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2018)

The thing itself is dry as fuck, though. Not that you could make a WW game trailer remotely exciting these days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2018)

Fans: We want trench warfare.

Companies: lol no.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 23, 2018)




----------



## sworder (May 23, 2018)

low ammo on respawn, no self healing, fortnite construction shit to encourage more camping

looking terrible ngl, zero interest


----------



## The World (May 24, 2018)

demo guy was just wildly shooting at his teammates and at nothing until the game takes control away from player

sounds about right for shooters nowadays


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2018)

**Sweats*
*
Edit: Missed the camera part. If true, they blew it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2018)

I wanted the RE4 style for RE2 for years, but after playing REmake I just don't know what I prefer.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I wanted the RE4 style for RE2 for years.


yup


cant wait for this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2018)

Call me an oldfag, I hate it when remakes are more reimaginings than anything else.

They could probably make the execution perfect but I'd still be inherently shitty at the concept itself. Or maybe they could be pulling a Resident Evil 3.5 where it's kinda both styles combined.

They better not botch the models too. It was obvious that in 7, it was a director with a strong vision that made the realistic approach, ditching pretty much the entire cast in the process to make it work. It only really works with new characters, though because it fell apart the second Chris showed up. Everyone thought he was an evil doppelganger and shit.

I'm probably replaying Resi 1 and 2 to get refreshed on the originals. Gonna have to buy them again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2018)

New game as in it better be a sequel to Mania.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2018)

It's Sonic Sega Racing: Without the Sega Edition


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2018)

Oh yeah forgot about that.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 25, 2018)

To me the Resident Evil Remake is the gold standard of videogames remakes, I'm not necessarily against re-imagined remakes but I prefer what REmake did, something that stays true to the original while massively improving and expanding the original while still feeling like the original while feeling like a new thing.

So of course I would have liked REmake 2 to follow the same philosophy of the first REmake, in fact I do feel disappointed that it doesn't, but I am not going to judge it until I play it, so I'm willing to accept the over the shoulder camera, it just isn't what I wished or wanted.

I'm also still hoping for the surprise that they also remade RE3 at the same time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2018)

Capcom let Suda51 release the game for Steam.

NUO MY GOD.



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> To me the Resident Evil Remake is the gold standard of videogames remakes, I'm not necessarily against re-imagined remakes but I prefer what REmake did, something that stays true to the original while massively improving and expanding the original while still feeling like the original while feeling like a new thing.
> 
> So of course I would have liked REmake 2 to follow the same philosophy of the first REmake, in fact I do feel disappointed that it doesn't, but I am not going to judge it until I play it, so I'm willing to accept the over the shoulder camera, it just isn't what I wished or wanted.
> 
> I'm also still hoping for the surprise that they also remade RE3 at the same time.



The second you change the game's camera to something like 4, you effectively change the whole game. Classic REsident Evil was about slow enemies in tight spaces and variations of that core concept. Resident Evil 4's onward is about bigger groups of enemies who are both faster and more dangerous - able to have several attack patterns. That's why the few Lickers you see in 2 make up for a more dangerous encounter than the Lickers you see in 5. Lickers in 2 were floor hugging monsters that would fuck you up in a few slashes, which made for a close-shave tense encounter since the best way to kill them would be waiting for them to get close to you so they could kiss your shotgun. One missed trigger and you'd be fucked. That was all connected to the tank controls and the static camera which created certain angles that made positioning more critical. In 5, Lickers had the same basic design but since the camera and controls were free-flow, they compensated by forcing a metric shitton of them on screen. They tried to make up with the tongue attack but it's doesn't really change how easy they are by themselves.

It's one of the worst encounters in the game because it just doesn't click with the game's gameplay, it's literally a monster from a completely different game.

Capcom would have to change the entire concept of the game in order to make monsters work and even if they manage to pull it off, which of course they could, it's would be a completely different beast. It's another Final Fantasy 7 remake where it has nothing to do with the original game itself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom let Suda51 release the game for Steam.
> 
> NUO MY GOD.
> 
> ...




Pretty much. I was very naive in thinking the remakes should be modernized but after playing REmake and essentially re-experiencing the tank controls in tight spaces gameplay I finally understand that shit is peak survival horror. I'd link to see the execution of this dump of styles first before bitching about it but still, I think they should've just kept it simple and remade the whole thing from scratch. Maybe even make RE8 to be the same pre-rendered background tank controls game with excellent sound design.


----------



## Naruto (May 28, 2018)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> To me the Resident Evil Remake is the gold standard of videogames remakes



To be fair I haven't tried REmake, but the Crash remakes are basically perfect to me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2018)

yeah Crash N.sane trilogy is the most perfect remake Ive ever seen probably


----------



## Xiammes (May 28, 2018)

REmake is the perfect remake in my eyes, completely true to the original, but adds new gameplay area's and elements not seen in the previous game. I'd like RE2 remake to be the same, but I'm going to wait and see, RE2 is my favorite RE game so I want to like it.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2018)

Naruto said:


> To be fair I haven't tried REmake, but the Crash remakes are basically perfect to me.


rectify that you heathen


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 28, 2018)

Naruto said:


> To be fair I haven't tried REmake, but the Crash remakes are basically perfect to me.



You should give it a try mate.


----------



## Karma (May 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2018)

They actually went and did it.

How much of a pathetic sore loser do you have to be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Karma (May 29, 2018)

Looks like we might be getting a new Fallout game soon


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 29, 2018)

It's gonna be the 10th anniversary Fallout 3 Switch port.


----------



## Atlas (May 29, 2018)

It's gonna be something disappointing.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Naruto (May 30, 2018)

Reminder that Bethesda said they aren't working on a new TES or a new Fallout.

This has to be a port/remaster.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Reminder that Bethesda said they aren't working on a new TES or a new Fallout.
> 
> This has to be a port/remaster.



This screams Pre-E3 new game reveal, though. Especially with the Twitter tease, that's how Bethesda rolls these days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2018)

Speak of the devil.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SternRitter (May 30, 2018)

Set only 25 years after the war if the pip boy date is any indaication? Now I'm interested.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2018)

Leaky ship.


----------



## blakstealth (May 30, 2018)

too. many. leaks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Leaky ship.



Wait, didn't they say they'll only show 2018 games? That looks a bit too stacked to be true. Also Platinum doing F-Zero? That'd be interesting to see lol.


----------



## Naruto (May 31, 2018)

If anyone wants a new meme gif as the banner of the section just tag me. ATM it just rotates between every old pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2018)

Mera has casually carved out stone with her shadows and can use it offensively

Making bosses is hard so recoloring Trolls is the way to go. Stop complaining, nerds.

How the fuck can they take 1 to 2 years to make the most basic boss encounter imaginable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Mera has casually carved out stone with her shadows and can use it offensively
> 
> Making bosses is hard so recoloring Trolls is the way to go. Stop complaining, nerds.
> 
> How the fuck can they take 1 to 2 years to make the most basic boss encounter imaginable.



"You’re kind of being greedy"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (May 31, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2018)

Polygon is terrible, duly noted. 

This article is pretty crazy, all the same. Everything about Retro's history is rough as hell and bizarrely rooted in Japanese good/awful will.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Polygon is terrible, duly noted.
> 
> This article is pretty crazy, all the same. Everything about Retro's history is rough as hell and bizarrely rooted in Japanese good/awful will.



>Reading Polygon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (May 31, 2018)

Remaster maybe?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2018)

I dunno about y'all; but for a game like Borderlands, there's no point in a remaster. Just make a new one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I dunno about y'all; but for a game like Borderlands, there's no point in a remaster. Just make a new one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2018)

So...this kinda looks like shit? The last 2 jokes were funny but pretty much the whole trailer felt as flat as Rukia.

What the hell happened? Why would they go "You know what we could do? Some Emoji movie shit."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2018)

The princesses bit was actually funny lmao.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So...this kinda looks like shit? The last 2 jokes were funny but pretty much the whole trailer felt as flat as Rukia.
> 
> What the hell happened? Why would they go "You know what we could do? Some Emoji movie shit."


you in the right thread?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2018)

They're vidya characters, bro. About as related as E-Sports.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2018)

> A Tales of Vesperia 10th Anniversary Remaster Website Has Surfaced



bamco will find some way to fuck this up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2018)

Neat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Neat.



This really just reminds me how much I like the FF7 battle theme. The absolute best in the series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2018)

Naruto said:


> This really just reminds me how much I like the FF7 battle theme. The absolute best in the series.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2018)

Nintendo gets it.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2018)

Oh shite we getting Vania collection fam

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nintendo gets it.



I've been seeing more gameplay of Aces and I saw Vinesauce play it the other night.

Dude... I think I want this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I've been seeing more gameplay of Aces and I saw Vinesauce play it the other night.
> 
> Dude... I think I want this game.



I think they should've added Nadal as a guest character even if I don't care for him nor the sport, but it would be a pretty solid PR more that might have gotten a few extra copies. Mario or Nintendo characters in general should also have more of these cool interactions/relationships with real life people. 

Like...

Imagine Samus interacting with Sigourney Weaver.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Emotes have peaked


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2018)

Thought this needed to be posted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bump (Jun 10, 2018)

Just bought Horizon Zero Dawn complete edition for $20 ill enjoy this game next week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2018)

To the best of my knowledge, Starfield and TESVI have no platforms announced whatsoever and basically nothing but seconds long teasers, so I didn't bother making a thread for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 11, 2018)

hated the PlayStation presser and im a ps4 man


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2018)

do we not have a Death Stranding thread ? 

@Naruto @Charlotte D. Kurisu


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> do we not have a Death Stranding thread ?
> 
> @Naruto @Charlotte D. Kurisu



Make the threads, fool. I've been asleep

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> do we not have a Death Stranding thread ?
> 
> @Naruto @Charlotte D. Kurisu





Naruto said:


> Make the threads, fool. I've been asleep


I made the thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2018)

No Sekiro thread?

DISONORABRU DISPRAY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No Sekiro thread?
> 
> DISONORABRU DISPRAY


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No Sekiro thread?
> 
> DISONORABRU DISPRAY



Except, there is.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2018)

That is nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2018)

Ori thread ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ori thread ???



There is one. Will link when home.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2018)

This is the single best cinematic piece that Smash ever produced.

Ridley being a teasing asshole without saying a peep needs to be a thing in Metroid. It just works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm listening


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2018)

Doom Eternal has a 2019 release date?

I call bullshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2018)

Guess Soul Calibur VI, Code Vein, and Mega Man 11 aren't major enough. That's what I'll be getting this year anyway, along with Octopath Traveler and Smash of course. 

And still no release date for Bloodstained. I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Guess Soul Calibur VI, Code Vein, and Mega Man 11 aren't major enough. That's what I'll be getting this year anyway, along with Octopath Traveler and Smash of course.
> 
> And still no release date for Bloodstained. I'm starting to get worried.



I didn't make it, just passing along

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I didn't make it, just passing along



Dude I was just saiyan 

So what are you getting this year?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2018)

> *Fortnite now has 125 million players*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2018)

Capcom has now learned how to adapt a japanese game to the western audience just enough to please both sides, while making the small autist minority go apeshit. It's beautiful.

They did it with RE, they did it with Monster Hunter, and now they will do it with DMCV. This will for sure hit the millions easily.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


I accidentally added to it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom has now learned how to adapt a japanese game to the western audience just enough to please both sides, while making the small autist minority go apeshit. It's beautiful.
> 
> They did it with RE, they did it with Monster Hunter, a*nd now they will do it with DMCV. This will for sure hit the millions easily.*



5th most viewed E3 trailer according to some bloke from resetera.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


looks like lotta people made the.....SWITCH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2018)

And Sony still refuses to allow cross-play with xbone and switch. That's some real PTSD shit from that one time they got hacked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2018)

4theplayers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude I was just saiyan
> 
> So what are you getting this year?



Octopath, Smash, Tomb Raider, Odyssey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2018)

I hope they make some more 2D Metroid games.

Despite me not being a fan of Lets Go Pikachu/Eevee, one thing it shows is that Nintendo is willing to release "lesser" versions of their main series that were previously relegated to handhelds. I'm hoping that extends to the top down zeldas and side scroller metroids.

I would double dip into Samus Returns if it got a Switch re-release, seeing as how I sold my 3DS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I'm hoping that extends to the top down zeldas and side scroller metroids.



If they do this (which I'm hoping they do) I hope it's not relegated to budget titles. Knowing the public they'll probably deem them as such anyway obviously, but I'm hoping for an Octopath Traveler situation where it's a full length game with tons of shit to do and replayability. Top-down View Zelda and 2D Metroid still superior to their "enhanced" forms anyway. Especially Metroid.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is the single best cinematic piece that Smash ever produced.
> 
> Ridley being a teasing asshole without saying a peep needs to be a thing in Metroid. It just works.




Same hand and all....


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2018)

Fuck fortnite and fuck Snitch


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2018)

a 2012 report

Turns out showing an hour of smash wasn't such a great idea ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 14, 2018)

Color me surprised.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm thinking SC6 for the PS4 makes more sense, right. It's gonna have a lot more peeps playing than PC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2018)

Naruto said:


> a 2012 report
> 
> Turns out showing an hour of smash wasn't such a great idea ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I had no idea they had a "QOL" project in the works...



Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm thinking SC6 for the PS4 makes more sense, right. It's gonna have a lot more peeps playing than PC.


Yeah, I'm not getting it on PC. It's still nice to look at in 4k, though! Despite of this, it's still probably gonna run best on PC (lookin at you, Tekken 7).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm thinking SC6 for the PS4 makes more sense, right. It's gonna have a lot more peeps playing than PC.



Unless you're really into mods buying a fighting game for PC doesn't make that much sense, unless it's crossplay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2018)

is it just me or does this look pretty boring ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2018)

*

 *

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2018)

In some fucked up way, the kid was kinda polite actually.  

"My parents wont let me, but I wanna curse"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> is it just me or does this look pretty boring ?


I feel the same way tbh. like if you can't land to pillage a village or get into sword fights what's the point?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 20, 2018)

teddy said:


> I feel the same way tbh. like if you can't land to pillage a village or get into sword fights what's the point?


it's just naval pvp game though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2018)

They missed the mark by not making a SP+ MP combo.

But then again everyone got Sea of Thieves and that was half a game.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> In some fucked up way, the kid was kinda polite actually.
> 
> "My parents wont let me, but I wanna curse"



He also doesn't smoke cuz it's bad.
Seems like a nice kid.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 20, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They missed the mark by not making a SP+ MP combo.


Assassin's Creed 4 is the SP portion


----------



## Naruto (Jun 22, 2018)

Turns out Red Dead 2 might come to PC after all.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Turns out Red Dead 2 might come to PC after all.



Guess I'll hold out for a while. I am kinda pessimistic about the game anyway. I just know they'll cut corners to focus on Online. Still waiting for that GTAV Single Player DLC btw.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Guess I'll hold out for a while. I am kinda pessimistic about the game anyway. I just know they'll cut corners to focus on Online. Still waiting for that GTAV Single Player DLC btw.



They pretty much have all their studios working on the thing, bro. I don't think that even though GTA Online is making me a shit load of bank that they would just stop making the games they've always made before. I'm totally certain that the game will be an absolute beast of a game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2018)

Next up is probably corssplay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2018)

24 minutes of trailers.

50 seconds of gameplay.

Ratio seems about right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 24 minutes of trailers.
> 
> 50 seconds of gameplay.
> 
> Ratio seems about right.



And my friend from work couldn't be more hyped about it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2018)

I actually saw the full thing again and it's something pretty fuckign endearing to see just from the weird factor. After reading some interviews, I can actually make sense of some of the shit that's happening gameplay wise although I have no idea how is he gonna make a game out of it.

If every time a player gets sucked by Lovecraft zombies, we have a giant explosion which leaves a big ass crater on the map, how the fuck is that gonna stick with extended play? Almost seems like that same problem with Rising where the cutting mechanic trivialized the whole game since level design could literally be cut into pieces and the best thing to come out of that idea was flushing that game down the toilet and give it to Platinum Games.

Guess it's a game that would probably make sense being open world. I want this thing to be worthwhile, I just hope Kojima doesn't completely shove his ego up his own own ass and gives us an EXPERIENCE instead of a game. I don't really want to listen to that hour long interview with the King Kong director because it'll probably be a bunch of hot air and fart smelling.

Good taste in music, though.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 25, 2018)

R* ain't Valve. The Housers will continue making big SP games. Just that going forward online will have a big presence. Same goes for Bethesda. FO76 doesn't mean they won't continue making mainly SP games. These companies specialize in these type of games to great success. They won't abandon them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2018)

FO76 is clearly a spinoff that originated from Fallout 4's suggested multiplayer. Plus they covered all bases  by announcing TS6 and Starfield.

I don't get why that kotaku guy was so fucking outraged by any of that.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 25, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't get why that kotaku guy was so fucking outraged by any of that.



He's a Kotaku guy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2018)

In a stock market filing

David Hayter working them cameos. Probably the only good thing about Kojima not being in the picture.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 30, 2018)

Crash Remaster trilogy out on PC


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2018)

I kinda wanna use that papa johns coupon


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2018)

Didn't there used to be different convos for each major console?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm bored. Here's the four horseman of the gameocalypse.

Microtransactions, Season Pass, Loot Boxes, and Live Services


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 3, 2018)

Patchouli said:


> I kinda wanna use that papa johns coupon



Just get the honey app for your browser, easy to get 40% off.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> THE FUTURE IS HERE LADS
> --snip--



No man. Just no.


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Jul 8, 2018)

You guys lost all my reespect with the banner.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm looking for a game similar to Ori, is Hollow Knight worth it? What other games can you suggest?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I'm looking for a game similar to Ori, is Hollow Knight worth it? What other games can you suggest?



I have no idea how Ori plays, but Hollow Knight is a fantastic game. Starts slow, but once things pick up it truly is a great metroidvania. Try Axiom Verge as well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> What other games can you suggest?


search steam for 'Metroidvania' games with 90%+ rating


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2018)

Well, shit, now what am I supposed to use as a doorstopper?


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



JustKamiyathings.jpg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2018)

400 dollar collector's edition  


*Spoiler*: __ 




I want


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2018)

*Exclusive: MORTAL KOMBAT Reboot First Details*


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I have no idea how Ori plays, but Hollow Knight is a fantastic game. Starts slow, but once things pick up it truly is a great metroidvania. Try Axiom Verge as well.


lmao why is Kamiya such a dickhead?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *Exclusive: MORTAL KOMBAT Reboot First Details*



You mean Rerereboot


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 13, 2018)

Kotaku, Polygon, and pcgamer can go fuck themselves and their sjw bullshit.

Because sexism is totally the reason this dev got fired and totally not because she started attacking customers and being a general asshole


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2018)

twitter was a mistake


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2018)

Crimson King said:


> Kotaku, Polygon, and pcgamer can go fuck themselves and their sjw bullshit.
> 
> Because sexism is totally the reason this dev got fired and totally not because she started attacking customers and being a general asshole


Those aren’t attacks. Those are putting people in their place. Fans need to stop coming at devs like they somehow understand the industry better than them. 

And dudes explaining to women who work in an industry how that industry works is a shitty look.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 13, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Those aren’t attacks. Those are putting people in their place. Fans need to stop coming at devs like they somehow understand the industry better than them.
> 
> And dudes explaining to women who work in an industry how that industry works is a shitty look.


Trying to start a conversation with a dev you're a fan of after an AMA isn't "comnig at them". Not to mention customer input is one of the things Anet wants the most.

Please don't play the gender card. Gender was never an issue until she brought it up and started being sexist.

Derior was a huge fan of her work. All he did was suggest an idea in a polite way. Prior to this he couldn't stop himself from saying how much he loved her work.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2018)

Crimson King said:


> Trying to start a conversation with a dev you're a fan of after an AMA isn't "comnig at them". Not to mention customer input is one of the things Anet wants the most.
> 
> Please don't play the gender card. Gender was never an issue until she brought it up and started being sexist.
> 
> Derior was a huge fan of her work. All he did was suggest an idea in a polite way. Prior to this he couldn't stop himself from saying how much he loved her work.


Gender is an issue as shown by how men regard women, even women in professional walks of life, as somehow a person that they can teach something.

Fans of things are super fucking entitled and think that because they like something or want a thing to go a certain way that they need to let someone know. It's funny how the game journalists are always out to get the devs and they're spreading false narratives and then there's a male YouTuber who gets put in their place by a dev and you're all "not fair". 

She even said it was a straw that breaks the camel's back moment. If you've ever been on Twitter and had fifteen asshats an hour telling you the same stuff or trying to tell you how to do X that you know how to do then you could understand how this person got his shit jumped in. 

And was it an AMA? Or did she just post a thread in twitter explaining something? Because it looks like the latter.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 13, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Gender is an issue as shown by how men regard women, even women in professional walks of life, as somehow a person that they can teach something.


Except it wasn't an issue here at all. The only attack on gender was ironically from her when she started attacking fans about "manfeels" and insisting Derior was "attacking" her because she was a female dev.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Fans of things are super fucking entitled and think that because they like something or want a thing to go a certain way that they need to let someone know.


It was right after an AMA, in a public forum. He's also a content partner of the company who makes videos about the lore of the game.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's funny how the game journalists are always out to get the devs and they're spreading false narratives and then there's a male YouTuber who gets put in their place by a dev and you're all "not fair".


Insulting fans and company partners after he just wants to start a conversation is not putting someone in their place. It's just being toxic.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She even said it was a straw that breaks the camel's back moment. If you've ever been on Twitter and had fifteen asshats an hour telling you the same stuff or trying to tell you how to do X that you know how to do then you could understand how this person got his shit jumped in.


Except it wasn't, as she's been this toxic in the past. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And was it an AMA? Or did she just post a thread in twitter explaining something? Because it looks like the latter.


It was right after an AMA ended and she wanted to continue it.


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2018)

ban CTK


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2018)

The World said:


> ban CTK


 bitch more


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2018)

Crimson King said:


> Except it wasn't an issue here at all. The only attack on gender was ironically from her when she started attacking fans about "manfeels" and insisting Derior was "attacking" her because she was a female dev.
> 
> 
> It was right after an AMA, in a public forum. He's also a content partner of the company who makes videos about the lore of the game.
> ...


Whatever you want to say. Men act like this all of the time and get defended for it. I remember the defenses of the art of Dragons Crown (which I also defended because it was just crazy art). 

Hell, when people approach me about my writing saying they have plot ideas I’m pretty quick to jump down they’re throat.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 13, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Whatever you want to say. Men act like this all of the time and get defended for it. I remember the defenses of the art of Dragons Crown (which I also defended because it was just crazy art).
> 
> Hell, when people approach me about my writing saying they have plot ideas I’m pretty quick to jump down they’re throat.


I'm guessing you aren't representing a company on a public forum when doing that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> when people approach me about my writing saying they have plot ideas I’m pretty quick to jump down they’re throat.



Because who needs feedback and fan input. You're on the wrong timeline. Consumers are more involved with products than ever before. It's how the game is nowadays. Would be unwise to scoff at fan input as just "lel, you have no idea about what I am doing.. So stop bothering me". Been proved time and time again, that consumers do have an idea about what the fuck developers/directors/etc.. are doing.

It's simple really, product providers would logically cater to consumer demand to make the most buck. It's a business after all.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 13, 2018)

Anita Sarkeesian is still a thing? I thought she had retired years ago or at least I haven't heard of her at all in a long time.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah, I'm looking at those tweets and as much as I wanna see things from all sides, it really ain't that complicated. She's being a cock. That TB shit was outta line.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hell, when people approach me about my writing saying they have plot ideas I’m pretty quick to jump down they’re throat.



Well....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2018)

Crimson King said:


> I'm guessing you aren't representing a company on a public forum when doing that.



Ignore the rest of what I said. I don’t care. 

Do you bitch this hard when someone in the industry gets comments about needing to have more diversity or less tired overused plot devices and other bullshit like that? Or do you only get up in arms when some dude gets his over inflated ego hurt? 


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Because who needs feedback and fan input. You're on the wrong timeline. Consumers are more involved with products than ever before. It's how the game is nowadays. Would be unwise to scoff at fan input as just "lel, you have no idea about what I am doing.. So stop bothering me". Been proved time and time again, that consumers do have an idea about what the fuck developers/directors/etc.. are doing.
> 
> It's simple really, product providers would logically cater to consumer demand to make the most buck. It's a business after all.


And companies don’t have any obligation to listen. Not everyone wants your feedback.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2018)

Then pursue trade, not the creative field.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 13, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ignore the rest of what I said. I don’t care.



Sort of like how you ignored most of my post?


> Do you bitch this hard


>Having a conversation and debate
>claims it's bitching

I see the problem here.

Don't bother responding. I won't be taking you seriously anymore.



> when someone in the industry gets comments about needing to have more diversity or less tired overused plot devices and other bullshit like that? Or do you only get up in arms when some dude gets his over inflated ego hurt?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I'm looking at those tweets and as much as I wanna see things from all sides, it really ain't that complicated. She's being a cock. That TB shit was outta line.
> 
> 
> 
> Well....


Well what? Would you go to anyone and tell them “I think the plot should go here next or x character should do y?” This isn’t an instance of someone asking for input or feedback. This is someone volunteering it. That’s over stepping and if you take the chance and do it be prepared for backlash.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2018)

And if you throw a hissy fit about it like a child (especially if the unwanted input you're recieving doesn't come from a place of animosity), you're a cock. And depending on how bad your rep is from, say, metaphorically dancing on someone's grave, prepare for any reciprocation that gets launched your way. And you will have probably gotten what you deserved.

Point. Blank. Period.
This isn't a hill to die on


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And companies don’t have any obligation to listen. Not everyone wants your feedback.



Most do. If I was a creator of some sorts, I'd rather be a success to the point people critique me on twitter, then write/develop up a niche as fuck fanfic that nobody even knows exists. If you're not in it to make money, then it's a hobby, not a profession, and with "making money" comes all that noise.

But even if you don't want it, meeting that unwanted input with an outburst not only fucks up your rep (again it's a business) but it also makes you look an asshole to your fans. A company has every right to fire you for having that kind of baggage.



Shirker said:


> Then pursue trade, not the creative field.



I'm gonna make a game with zero market potential and it'll sell like cancer but expect Company A to totally back me up no matter what, and double my budget for the sequel. But don't bother me, you don't how to make a game.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That’s over stepping and if you take the chance and do it be prepared for backlash.



And likewise, you should be prepared for the consequences.

I am seriously unable to absorb your logic. The creative industry, especially in its modern composition, and like Shirker implied, is totally based on consumer reaction and reception. It's why games with good word of mouth almost always sell like crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2018)

shocked and suiting

At this point, I'd sooner take Binary Domain 2 than a Yakuza game. Fatigue kicked like a friend after 0 peaked the series and everything after is trickling down in some way or another.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2018)

Neat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 17, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bump (Jul 17, 2018)

I just bought DBZ HD Collection for PS3, hoping to platinum it this week. Haven't played a story based dbz game i years


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2018)

Granblue Fantasy Project Re: Link will be localized into English, French, Italian, German, and Spanish

Read more at Russian GQ,

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bump (Jul 17, 2018)

good watch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Granblue Fantasy Project Re: Link will be localized into English, French, Italian, German, and Spanish
> 
> Read more at Russian GQ,



So most likely a 2019 release. I am down.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 18, 2018)

Bump said:


> I just bought DBZ HD Collection for PS3, hoping to platinum it this week. Haven't played a story based dbz game i years


Ah a fellow hunter. Currently grinding out FighterZ myself. It's a nightmare


----------



## Bump (Jul 18, 2018)

Jon Snow said:


> Ah a fellow hunter. Currently grinding out FighterZ myself. It's a nightmare



I had to change the difficulty to hard though, was beating them too easy on easy 

Ill buy Z fighter later down the year when they release a collection with all the DLC ill follow your platinum journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm legitimately curious about this one.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 19, 2018)

Also, RIP Gravity Rush 2 online servers.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 20, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Also, RIP Gravity Rush 2 online servers.





I had already got everything before the first warning and I don't play as often anymore, but whenever the whim to play comes over me, I always get caught up doing the treasure hunts. They were always a blast.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 20, 2018)

Fuck Sony


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/games/2...-hello-games-sean-murray-harassment-interview

I just got a little carried away, is all! The REAL problem is the harassment! Everyone please read about all the AWFUL harassment that I had to endure. Please let's talk more about HARASSMENT because that is exactly the single point of discussion in the fucking joke that I am as indie "game developer".
























*Spoiler*: __ 



 Harassment


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 20, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I had already got everything before the first warning and I don't play as often anymore, but whenever the whim to play comes over me, I always get caught up doing the treasure hunts. They were always a blast.


what do people pay ps plus for?


----------



## Bump (Jul 20, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> what do people pay ps plus for?



Online. really that's it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2018)

Sorry I haven't been active. Just can't put down Octopath.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2018)

Perfect reason not to be active. That shit was all over shelves in Akihabara, seems they were pushing it plenty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2018)

No quiero, senõr.

por favor.

es mui malo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2018)

WHOA MOMMA


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 22, 2018)

Old news also Dood is a homophobe or a racist I forgot which.


*Spoiler*: __ 



/s


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2018)

He could rape dogs for all I care, if this shit is legit, I'm all up for a Darkstalkers in SF5's engine.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2018)

4K Morrigan titties

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2018)

It's the least they could do after lying they asses off about a PS3 Darkstalkers game


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2018)

This show would make a great video game.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 28, 2018)

I would dig a remake of Castlevania III, but modern Konami would make it a pachinko game.

Can't wait for the second season, the first was great.

I hope the Assassin's Creed show the same dude is also making turns out good too.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 28, 2018)

That rare triple portuguese post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This show would make a great video game.


----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This show would make a great video game.


>people hating on the animation

sure it's stiff at some parts but the overall quality of the art/animation is amazing.

smh people will always find a way to bitch about something

plus they are giving us twice as many episodes this time.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 29, 2018)

>Cannot make changes to PSO2.exe, access is denied.

>Changes ownership and grants full control to myself which is already an administrator account WHICH SEEMS LIKE BULLSHIT SINCE WINDOWS 7 DO YOU KNOW WHAT ADMINISTRATOR IMPLIES MICROSOFT?!?

>Access denied

>Spends 3 days fucking with Windows permissions

>Finds that max characters in a path is an actual error

>Shortens DEFAULT fucking name of parent folder

>Can now access file

Fuck. You. Windows. You. Filthy. Unrepentant. Whore.

Now I can play PSO2 again.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 1, 2018)

The World said:


> >people hating on the animation
> 
> sure it's stiff at some parts but the overall quality of the art/animation is amazing.
> 
> ...



I think the animation is the best (only?) good thing about this series. And it is quite decent. There aren't many daring motion sequences or perspective shots but the art is extremely solid and nice to look at.

I watched the first season and was thoroughly bored. I don't think it's terribly interesting for people who haven't played Castlevania 3.

In fact I posted about it when it came out, in this very thread.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 1, 2018)

Muh switch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Aug 1, 2018)

Just finished Hellblade today.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Muh switch.



Dat Octopath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2018)

didnt realize Camillas tits were already worth $400M


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Aug 2, 2018)

↑ ↑ ↓ ↓ ← → ← → X O

Unlock World All Stars and Europe All Stars


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 3, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> didnt realize Camillas tits were already worth $400M


now if only that money went into development for the switch game next year. It doesn't look good at all!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 3, 2018)

Been playing Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze
The levels have been kicking my ass,
But the music is so chill:



Now that Octo has shown that snes style jrpgs sell on Swtich, 
Squeenix should  bring over the Secret of Mana Collection already! 



blakstealth said:


> now if only that money went into development for the switch game next year. It doesn't look good at all!



Even the cutscenes seemed to be moving at a dozen frames per second. 
Compared to the cutscenes in the 3ds games, that is nowhere near up to snuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2018)

Would be wack if they used the same artstyle to remake FFI-VI instead of whatever they're doing with FFVII.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2018)

Been catching Evo, and I really think we need more fun fighters. Fighterz is probably the funnest one in the line up sans Smash. Fuck Marvel/Capcom for fucking MvCI so much that not even MvC2 or MvC3 is on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2018)

Kawaii trailer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Aug 6, 2018)

BRAVELY THIRD??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2018)

Naruto said:


> BRAVELY THIRD??



Uprez Bravely Default and Second would also be swell.


----------



## Soca (Aug 6, 2018)

I didn't know where else to post this


I hope it's not just a tease


----------



## Shirker (Aug 6, 2018)

Fight for Chicago would be the funnest as they're sure to introduce guns as a new weapon. Should mix things up a bit.


----------



## Soca (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm surprised they never introduced it in ffny to gun butt somebody into submission. Then again that'd be really corny so meh.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 6, 2018)

Sales are always good, but will we ever go back to the glory of 75%~90% off discounts all over the place?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2018)

Great. I can't wait to buy 123489013483902834908 games and never touch them once.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 7, 2018)

Never let this sacred knowledge perish on your watch. Repost it for posterity.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 7, 2018)

Naruto said:


> BRAVELY THIRD??


im only 20 minutes in Default.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2018)

Wolfenstein 2 literally made Germany change the law for Nazi symbology in games. No too shaby.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 10, 2018)

I tried to make a palico that has no weaknesses


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 17, 2018)

Stockholders had a surprisingly good score on E3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2018)

When did Mr. Functions start working for Marvel?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2018)

More Bravely Default teasers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 21, 2018)

beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 22, 2018)

Getting 2D Journey vibes from that.


----------



## The World (Aug 22, 2018)

Journey-vania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2018)

The World said:


> Journey-vania



Between everything being Battle Royal, Soulsbourne, or Metroidvania I'd rather everything be the latter.


----------



## The World (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2018)

please tell me that's not real.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 22, 2018)

Who is this? Ryu?


----------



## The World (Aug 22, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Who is this? Ryu?


dart


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2018)

All Stars' biggest weakness apart from the shite gameplay design, was its woefully nonsensical roster. Dart would've been a great addition.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 22, 2018)

The World said:


> dart


i know who he is what do you take me for


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2018)

This is getting out of hand.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 23, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is getting out of hand.


[HASHTAG]#teamspork[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2018)

Team hands like God intended.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2018)

why, humanity ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 24, 2018)

HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2018)

sounds like typical Fortnite playerbase Kappa


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 24, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why, humanity ?


what was the line for?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2018)

Peak Switch gaming.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 24, 2018)

take that, nintendo!


----------



## The World (Aug 24, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Peak Switch gaming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 25, 2018)

this MIGHT get me into souls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> this MIGHT get me into souls



While a cool package, Oct-Nov-Dec are gonna be loaded months for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2018)

Shirker said:


> To be fair, as far as I can remember, they never said they were gone in the first place, just toned down.
> Really as far as aesthetic I was more concerned that all the costumes would be just as shite as Kasumi's. Looks like Helena is still sexy and Hitomi's still a cute. Oh god, I wonder what they're gonna do about Tina. Isn't walking around in a bikini top, like, her whole thing? Would be weird if they changed that.



Yeah, Kasumi's outfit is trash. Just blandness overload. And they still could've gone with the classic blue look and stayed true to their conservative 180.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2018)

Especially since Helena's wearing roughly the same shit.

lol, wouldn't it be the funniest thing if Kasumi's OG costume showed up as DLC down the road?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> While a cool package, Oct-Nov-Dec are gonna be loaded months for me.


definitely. I might get this in 2020.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Especially since Helena's wearing roughly the same shit.
> 
> lol, wouldn't it be the funniest thing if Kasumi's OG costume showed up as DLC down the road?



If Street Fighter V is any indication, then all the classic looks are bound to return. But I mean, if I were to look at the game through prude glasses like those that they're targeting this for, I don't see the harm in Hitomi's jeans outfit for example.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> definitely. I might get this in 2020.



Inb4 the true true remastered edition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2018)

Forward compatibility can't come soon enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

Any luck, Sonic Mania and Octopath will finally push AAA companies to fund 2D pixelshit again. 

Octopath was the best selling game in August back in the states. That's fucking crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Any luck, Sonic Mania and Octopath will finally push AAA companies to fund 2D pixelshit again.



We are going to be fine either way. The indie space is filled with pixelart stuff, and not all of it is shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2018)

While true, it would also be super nice to see some bigger IPs back in all their pixel glory again. 

For example I miss sprites in Pokemon. GEN5 had some amazing shit.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> For example I miss sprites in Pokemon. GEN5 had some amazing shit.



The nostalgiafag in me wants HD 2D sprites. The latest Disgaea entries look gorgeous.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

Não tenho muita paciência para indieshit. Poucos além de La Mulana, Guacamelee ou Owlboy que é mais para olhar do que jogar.

Quero companhias AAA a começar a dar ao litro a 2D, independentemente da cena indie.  Bastante pessoal quer ver séries antigas com o look de outrora. SNK escolheu a pior altura para começar a dar em 3D, por exemplo.


----------



## Karma (Aug 27, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Não tenho muita paciência para indieshit. Poucos além de La Mulana, Guacamelee ou Owlboy que é mais para olhar do que jogar.
> 
> Quero companhias AAA a começar a dar ao litro a 2D, independentemente da cena indie.  Bastante pessoal quer ver séries antigas com o look de outrora. SNK escolheu a pior altura para começar a dar em 3D, por exemplo.


Pq escrveu isso em português?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2018)

Naruto said:


> The nostalgiafag in me wants HD 2D sprites. The latest Disgaea entries look gorgeous.



Or go the ASW route with the 2.5HD models.  

Although I'd figure that shit would take an eternity.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

Luck said:


> Pq escrveu isso em português?



Porque é que falei português com um português?

Um mistério perdido no infinito da internet...


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Or go the ASW route with the 2.5HD models.
> 
> Although I'd figure that shit would take an eternity.



Not only does it look great, but I think it runs better, too. And it might actually be easier than drawing individual sprites for every animation.

I read a really decent write-up on 2D hardware acceleration (or lack of it). It's bizarre how there's no solid solutions yet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Or go the ASW route with the 2.5HD models.
> 
> Although I'd figure that shit would take an eternity.



Check ASW's GDC panel how they pull off those graphics. It's mostly technobabble bullshit but it does show insight for people who are completely ignants about the tech side of things. Mostly how they apply 3D rendering tools and use them to give the illusion of 2D.

It's hard work, fucker.


----------



## Karma (Aug 27, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Porque é que falei português com um português?
> 
> Um mistério perdido no infinito da internet...


Nao sabia q Naruto falava tmb


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2018)

Luck said:


> Nao sabia q Naruto falava tmb



Lisboeta aqui.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Lisboeta aqui.



Tempo de merda.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2018)

The 2.5D models bypasses that and also looks amazing in the process. It even allows for the cinematic camera angles shit in GG and Fighterz to work. That would be mental for action/rpg games. 

Sad the Pokemon company are too cost-effective crazy to pull shit like that anymore.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sad the Pokemon company are too cost-effective crazy to pull shit like that anymore.



Nicest way you could have put that, lmao.


----------



## Karma (Aug 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The 2.5D models bypasses that and also looks amazing in the process. It even allows for the cinematic camera angles shit in GG and Fighterz to work. That would be mental for action/rpg games.
> 
> Sad the Pokemon company are too cost-effective crazy to pull shit like that anymore.


I watched a boundry break episode on FighterZ. Its amazing how Arcsystem managed to implement 2D animation techniques, like "squash and stretch", on 3D models.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

Get ready for Pokemon Go Fuck yourself: Pikachu is cute edition for the Switch On the Go Edition™


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2018)

We need a new meme picture for the section.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm at work, therefore humorless. But something to spice it things up is always welcome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Check ASW's GDC panel how they pull off those graphics. It's mostly technobabble bullshit but it does show insight for people who are completely ignants about the tech side of things. Mostly how they apply 3D rendering tools and use them to give the illusion of 2D.
> 
> It's hard work, fucker.



It's obvious shit is insane from Gohan's level three alone. Fighterz has like the best set piece camera work in a game in a fucking while. Too much flair for a fighting game which I totes dig.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2018)

Naruto said:


> We need a new meme picture for the section.



Been trying to find a nero emote to steal but to no avail.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

It's pretty insane. Everything that MahvelxCapcom should have been. I almost regret not caring about DB these days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's pretty insane. Everything that MahvelxCapcom should have been. I almost regret not caring about DB these days.



There's always One Piece or Nerdo Fighterz.  

Hell even a Bleach Fighterz would be tight.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

I'd buy a Bleach Fighters in a hearbeat. I usually play Nardo shit with the guys from my group, although we don't really do it nowadays. Too much of the same shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2018)

Imagine the camera work with sword clashes. 

Man I told you CC2 can't design a game for shit(Asura's Wraff is an anomaly). They're amazing with assets and cut scenes tho.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Been trying to find a nero emote to steal but to no avail.



Death to nero


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

Give him another chance, he's less Final Fantasy and more Devil May Cry in 5. Plus we're getting another dude unto the mix. This Party's getting bigger.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2018)

Hate to bring the vibe down, but had to be posted. 



> JACKSONVILLE, Fla. -- A gamer at a "Madden NFL 19" qualifying tournament opened fire at a restaurant in a Florida mall on Sunday, killing two people and sending 11 others to hospitals, authorities said.
> 
> Jacksonville Sheriff Mike Williams identified the shooter as 24-year-old David Katz of Baltimore. Williams said Katz died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound and that he used one handgun in the shooting at Chicago Pizza, which is located at The Jacksonville Landing.
> 
> ...





Damn US scary as fuck. RIP to the victims.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Give him another chance, he's less Final Fantasy and more Devil May Cry in 5. Plus we're getting another dude unto the mix. This Party's getting bigger.



Dante and Lady's son.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2018)

I heard about the shooting. Going to be the awful person who says it:

Gamers are going to suffer for this. Games will be under heavy scrutiny for a while.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

And the only reason why gamers will probably be getting real shit when it's actually becoming almost immune to it due to how popular is becoming in the mainstream is because Gun Control can't be a real discussion in America, ever, in any circumstance, because it's too ingrained in big business and whatever fucked up idea of Wild West they have in certain states.

I guess if half the people there had semi-automatics on them, they'd fucked the shooter up before he killed everyone. Guess guns don't kill people, Madden does.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I heard about the shooting. Going to be the awful person who says it:
> 
> Gamers are going to suffer for this. Games will be under heavy scrutiny for a while.



That's a given. Several Youtubers already on the "these are just games, not meant to be taken seriously" train, heavily implying the dude shot people up because he lost a round. Like fucker, blood is still warm, how the fuck did you figure that shit out already.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2018)

I don't even wanna touch this tbh. I'm sorry people got killed, the end.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I don't even wanna touch this tbh. I'm sorry people got killed, the end.



That's fair, but the news is gaming related... So I thought it deserved a mention.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's fair, but the news is gaming related... So I thought it deserved a mention.



My man, it's all good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

How can people still buy and just pack semi-autos on themselves is just bizarre to me. When you got laws like stand your ground like they live in a fucking western says everything about the enabling of violence over there.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2018)

Nart's stance is a smart one, but the fact that it's smart is one of the things that makes me a more embittered person the older I get. That so many things are politicized beyond repair that the fear of alienating people is arbitrarily attached to them, even when shit like this happens, is one of the most endlessly frustrating trends of the last 6 or 7 years



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hate to bring the vibe down, but had to be posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saw it on my YT recommendeds a little bit after it happened. Smash Reddit was freaking out about it a little bit last night. EVO is already talking about beefing up it's security next year, which is weird cuz it's in Japan, but y'know.

I'm torn about that last thing cuz on the one hand, hey if it keeps people safe and nutjobs out of the building then it's gotta be done. On the other, that it's gotten like this, almost makes me want to throw things. A gahdamn *video game tournament* full of a subsection of gamers who, while I'm not the keenest on them, has a community that have a fair amount of respect for each other due to the way the culture works and was created; they now need to be worried about someone desperately wanting to get on the news. I really dunno how it got this bad....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

Why be afraid of being cynical or opting out of discussing if bullshit, worthless and inane discussion about just about anything in exponentially encouraged with more and more people using them social medias on the series of tubes.

Also, buffing security in a Japanese tournament in case of shootings is like handing out a savings accounts pamphlet to a billionaire. Not even the fucking standard cops get guns over there.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm guessing the fear is that the gaijin would be the ones packin'. Which in and of itself is weird, because our airport security will put a red beam on you for so much as carrying around too much lotion. Eh your guess is as good as mine with that one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

That's my point. They have sci fi level technology to detect that shit in a heartbeat even before they hit the street.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2018)

NUOH MY GOD.

No idea who the developers are so here's hoping it won't be shit.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2018)

>Those char designs
>Dat Animation

Gimme.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2018)

About Japan beefin up security. Well, do shit frequently enough and it'll leave a precedent. "Disturbed Murican" could now be just as stereotyped as a beard and a turban. Probably an extreme comparison, but it's getting there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> NUOH MY GOD.
> 
> No idea who the developers are so here's hoping it won't be shit.



Holy Godo. This came outta nowhere. 

Bestest Gurl Blaze lookin delish.  

My boy Skate better be in this too. With all that 90s get up and shizzle. 



Shirker said:


> >Those char designs
> >Dat Animation
> 
> Gimme.



Yeah, that's the oddest part of the trailer. Whenever I was thinking of a new SoR, I immediately assumed it'll be a budget 2.5D title much like Strider. Consider me pleasantly surprised. Hope I am not jinxing it lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No idea who the developers are so here's hoping it won't be shit.



We're eating well. Trust me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 29, 2018)

Didn't know Devolver was publishing Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Didn't know Devolver was publishing Ninja Gaiden.



Pretty sure we discussed this at some point. Game looking great. Fucking insane we're getting 8bit Castlevania and Ninja Gaiden in 2018.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2018)

Is it safe to say that there is an oversaturation of metroidvania games?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Is it safe to say that there is an oversaturation of metroidvania games?



On one hand, you're right. On the other hand, I'm happy


----------



## Simon (Aug 31, 2018)

I feel like the metroidvania trend is slowing down finally.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Is it safe to say that there is an oversaturation of metroidvania games?



Not so much oversaturation as it's pretty alive and well. It's already slowing down since it's been sustained by the indie scene and they can't pump out games on a consistent basis. Look how long it took for Guacamelee 2 to come out. I don't really count games with procedurally generated maps as metroidvanias though, that's not what they're about. 

I love the genre so much that I couldn't care less, there's plenty of other genres that stink up the place.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't really count games with procedurally generated maps as metroidvanias though, that's not what they're about.



Yub!


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2018)

Suda51 said:
			
		

> So, as you know, Super Smash Bros. is coming out in December. I’d feel really bad about impacting their sales negatively. I’ll give them a break and move it over into next year.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2018)

Viewtiful Joe is such as kickass game but I fuck those bullshit one note puzzles, I swear to God.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2018)

We need legit rules/agreements for leaks.

Summoning the section elders; @Naruto @Deathbringerpt @Shirker @The World @Shiba D. Inu @blakstealth @Seraphiel @MusubiKazesaru @Jon Snow @Yagami1211 @the_notorious_Z.É. @Ashi @Gunstarvillain @sworder @Hit The Badass @ShadowReij @Catalyst75 @Pocalypse @Xiammes @teddy @xenos5 

Your input please


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 1, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We need legit rules/agreements for leaks.
> 
> Summoning the section elders; @Naruto @Deathbringerpt @Shirker @The World @Shiba D. Inu @blakstealth @Seraphiel @MusubiKazesaru @Jon Snow @Yagami1211 @the_notorious_Z.É. @Ashi @Gunstarvillain @sworder @Hit The Badass @ShadowReij @Catalyst75 @Pocalypse @Xiammes @teddy @xenos5
> 
> Your input please



What do you mean? Like a game got leaked of info about a game that got leaked?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> What do you mean? Like a game got leaked of info about a game that got leaked?



Basically if a game gets leaked to all fuck, do you we consider such info as spoilers and should sharing that info be punished? 

Spoiler tags are also another factor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2018)

Cuz some cats (myself included) don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## Ashi (Sep 1, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We need legit rules/agreements for leaks.
> 
> Summoning the section elders; @Naruto @Deathbringerpt @Shirker @The World @Shiba D. Inu @blakstealth @Seraphiel @MusubiKazesaru @Jon Snow @Yagami1211 @the_notorious_Z.É. @Ashi @Gunstarvillain @sworder @Hit The Badass @ShadowReij @Catalyst75 @Pocalypse @Xiammes @teddy @xenos5
> 
> Your input please



Why not put it all in a separate thread, marked and regulated Las Vegas style (what happens there stays there)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Why not put it all in a separate thread, marked and regulated Las Vegas style (what happens there stays there)



Cuz I'll have to mod it and I don't wanna catch that shit?


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 1, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We need legit rules/agreements for leaks.
> 
> Summoning the section elders; @Naruto @Deathbringerpt @Shirker @The World @Shiba D. Inu @blakstealth @Seraphiel @MusubiKazesaru @Jon Snow @Yagami1211 @the_notorious_Z.É. @Ashi @Gunstarvillain @sworder @Hit The Badass @ShadowReij @Catalyst75 @Pocalypse @Xiammes @teddy @xenos5
> 
> Your input please


I don't wanna get spoiled on anything either. But isn't there a rule/common sense/common courtesy already in place that people should put anything "spoiler worthy" in spoiler tags...whether the game is leaked or not?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm the wrong person to ask since I don't believe spoilers should be able to ruin an experience for anyone. I'll go along with whatever you decide.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2018)

Just have it in spoiler tags like it's always been. Have people actually put up fights with mods on why it shouldn't? I mean, they can always preface it with, "supposed leaked info"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2018)

Fuck leaks and fuck spoilers. They're one and the same, especially before the game is even out. Most of the peeps here are cool with it like blackstealth said and spoiler most conversation that seems important. I'd just spoiler anything that gets through the cracks, intentionally or not.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2018)

Spoiler serious business aside, is that header showing fucking Itsuno dancing the DMC5 meme with a bunch of cringy cosplayers in some event?

THE MEMES ARE GETTING STRONGER.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Spoiler serious business aside, is that fucking Itsuno dancing the DMC5 meme with a bunch of cringy cosplayers in some event?
> 
> THE MEMES ARE GETTING STRONGER.


When you're living the MEME, I mean dream.


----------



## Ashi (Sep 1, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cuz I'll have to mod it and I don't wanna catch that shit?



You wanna pass the duty on someone who doesn't care either way then?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 1, 2018)

Also I want you guys to know I watched both DMC5 intro leaks


----------



## Hit The Badass (Sep 1, 2018)

@Xiammes maybe create a separate thread instead of making new rules


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 1, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Basically if a game gets leaked to all fuck, do you we consider such info as spoilers and should sharing that info be punished?
> 
> Spoiler tags are also another factor.



Consider such info as spoilers. But if there are people who wish to see the leaks anyway, you can create a "Spoilers-Only" section for the Arcade for those to talk about early leaks/spoilers.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Basically if a game gets leaked to all fuck, do you we consider such info as spoilers and should sharing that info be punished?
> 
> Spoiler tags are also another factor.



If there are leaks about a game, post them in the appropriate thread, in a spoiler tag with the appropriate warning.

The end.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2018)

Example: the entire roster of a new smash game is leaked.

Go to the thread for this new smash game, post in there, wrap your post in spoiler tags. Simple, easy, no bureaucracy.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 1, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Example: the entire roster of a new smash game is leaked.
> 
> Go to the thread for this new smash game, post in there, wrap your post in spoiler tags. Simple, easy, no bureaucracy.


So basically common sense like every other site does it. Nice.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 1, 2018)

Now, if we're talking about the anime sections...we can start talking punishments and policies.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2018)

Spoiln't


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Sep 1, 2018)

Making new rules would blow all the dicks considering we are already on the Internet which your bound to run into leaks somehow someway or another. 

My vote goes to a spoiler thread with someone who wants to deal with that noise I guess. 

Less mess and fuss for all


----------



## sworder (Sep 1, 2018)

I don't mind posting leaks but yeah keep them spoiler tagged


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> What do you mean? Like a game got leaked of info about a game that got leaked?





Ashi said:


> Why not put it all in a separate thread, marked and regulated Las Vegas style (what happens there stays there)





blakstealth said:


> I don't wanna get spoiled on anything either. But isn't there a rule/common sense/common courtesy already in place that people should put anything "spoiler worthy" in spoiler tags...whether the game is leaked or not?





Seraphiel said:


> I'm the wrong person to ask since I don't believe spoilers should be able to ruin an experience for anyone. I'll go along with whatever you decide.





The World said:


> Just have it in spoiler tags like it's always been. Have people actually put up fights with mods on why it shouldn't? I mean, they can always preface it with, "supposed leaked info"





Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck leaks and fuck spoilers. They're one and the same, especially before the game is even out. Most of the peeps here are cool with it like blackstealth said and spoiler most conversation that seems important. I'd just spoiler anything that gets through the cracks, intentionally or not.





Ashi said:


> You wanna pass the duty on someone who doesn't care either way then?





Seraphiel said:


> Also I want you guys to know I watched both DMC5 intro leaks





Hit The Badass said:


> @Xiammes maybe create a separate thread instead of making new rules





Catalyst75 said:


> Consider such info as spoilers. But if there are people who wish to see the leaks anyway, you can create a "Spoilers-Only" section for the Arcade for those to talk about early leaks/spoilers.





Naruto said:


> If there are leaks about a game, post them in the appropriate thread, in a spoiler tag with the appropriate warning.
> 
> The end.





Naruto said:


> Example: the entire roster of a new smash game is leaked.
> 
> Go to the thread for this new smash game, post in there, wrap your post in spoiler tags. Simple, easy, no bureaucracy.





Seraphiel said:


> So basically common sense like every other site does it. Nice.





Gunstarvillain said:


> Making new rules would blow all the dicks considering we are already on the Internet which your bound to run into leaks somehow someway or another.
> 
> My vote goes to a spoiler thread with someone who wants to deal with that noise I guess.
> 
> Less mess and fuss for all





sworder said:


> I don't mind posting leaks but yeah keep them spoiler tagged



Thanks for the input everyone. I think we'll go with spoiler tagging leaks for now. But if some of y'all want a place to freely discuss spoilers I'd recommend starting a private conversation and add anyone that might be interested. Anyone that wants to take initiative can be my guest.

Also lets all shame @Seraphiel


----------



## Naruto (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 2, 2018)

Yeah I agree with the spoiler tags for spoiler/leaked info, but long discussions should probably be done in a different thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2018)

>brings up leaks so I wont be spoiled for DMC5
>mods the DMC5 thread which is filled with non-tagged leaks anyway


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2018)

>we disagree


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2018)

>Please call sweden to help our multi-million company make ends meet


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 2, 2018)

>We disagree


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 2, 2018)

I thought that was whole point of spoiler tags.

To hide the shit that has spoilers so that people who don't want to be spoiled have a choice not to look.

No need to summon a damn council.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2018)

ShadowReij said:


> I thought that was whole point of spoiler tags.
> 
> To hide the shit that has spoilers so that people who don't want to be spoiled have a choice not to look.
> 
> No need to summon a damn council.


>and then you see the DMC5 thread and know why


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2018)

Let's go 

SvC 2


----------



## Naruto (Sep 3, 2018)

Actually a new Metal Slug would be dope.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2018)

Garou 2 and Metal Slug game STAT.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 3, 2018)

A new Metal Slug game would be uh-mazin


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2018)

Playing Sple2 atm and people in the lobbies are dick-riding Nintendo's paid online. I TOTALLY forgot they were supposed to be rolling that shit out.

Does anyone know when it drops? I'd like to not be caught off guard and google is just giving me bare minimum info: "September"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Playing Sple2 atm and people in the lobbies are dick-riding Nintendo's paid online. I TOTALLY forgot they were supposed to be rolling that shit out.
> 
> Does anyone know when it drops? I'd like to not be caught off guard and google is just giving me bare minimum info: "September"



Sounds like an abusive relationship. As for when the abuse will start. Don't think they've set an official date for it yet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 4, 2018)

where do I get this mod ?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 4, 2018)

The taunt


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 4, 2018)

Henry Cavil getting the Geralt role in Netflix Witcher is a big no from me dawgs


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2018)

Meh, could've been better but it could definitely beeen a lot worse.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm fine with it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 4, 2018)

Seraphiel said:


> Henry Cavil getting the Geralt role in Netflix Witcher is a big no from me dawgs


Need to see him in full make up, but yeah, not my first choice. Hes a pretty average actor imo.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 5, 2018)

mads would look so good.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 5, 2018)

Apparently Squeenix removed The Last Remnant from Steam (and elsewhere) yesterday for unspecified reasons, and I'm just here to say that - though it's no masterpiece - you all missed out.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 6, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> Apparently Squeenix removed The Last Remnant from Steam (and elsewhere) yesterday for unspecified reasons, and I'm just here to say that - though it's no masterpiece - you all missed out.


I think I'll live with this loss to mankind.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2018)

These fuckers remade Wild Guns and now they're doing ninja warriors. Both games that I played so fucking much back in the day. This is how you do 2D games:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2018)

Are we getting a beat em up resurgence?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2018)

I'd say it's more of a succession of freak accidents than the signs of anything to come.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2018)

Nintendo Direct Leaks have started:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2018)

What Socialism Means

The remaster kicks ass. This is probably the next best thing after Kojima's pet project was cancelled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Sep 7, 2018)

Unlike most, I didn't have the pleasure of playing the full version of ZOTE. However I did play the demo back on PS2 and recall enjoying it.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 8, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What Socialism Means
> 
> The remaster kicks ass. This is probably the next best thing after Kojima's pet project was cancelled.


I had no idea cygames codeveloped it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2018)

They're using all that mobileshit money they've hoarded to develop real games. Remastering ZotE was obviously a passion project from someone in there unlike the first collection which was garbage.


----------



## Karma (Sep 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2018)

That running animation looks satirical.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> Apparently Squeenix removed The Last Remnant from Steam (and elsewhere) yesterday for unspecified reasons, and I'm just here to say that - though it's no masterpiece - you all missed out.



**Remove Steam version from stores*

*Announced PS4 only remaster with shit ton of improvements*
*
Square Enix is so unbelievably shitty sometimes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Remove Steam version from stores*
> 
> *Announced PS4 only remaster with shit ton of improvements*
> *
> Square Enix is so unbelievably shitty sometimes.



Can they at least announce the remaster on steam as well? Cuz this is quite literally, a phallus motion.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2018)

So how many people who never played the original release are gonna soft-lock themselves in a leveling hell from which there is no escape?  Because Last Remnant was one of the most unforgiving games I've ever played but in the most bizarre and obtuse of ways.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 11, 2018)

Perhaps the remaster will have a more forgiving battle rank system. It never gave me that much trouble (on the PC, anyway; the 360 version was much harder), but apparently I was lucky.

Freaking love TLR, though, extremely punchable protagonist aside. It's so unique, and that soundtrack is mmf.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2018)

It's official, not even COD shenanigans can get me into battle royal.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 13, 2018)

cmon apple


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2018)

Here be the link to today's direct


We have about 18 minutes or so till it starts


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2018)

give me back 30 minutes of my life Nintendo


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 13, 2018)

Basically, I only care about Luigi's Mansion 3 and Smash.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm surprised at all the Final Fantasies, and bummed to see VIII get the shaft.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2018)

Huh. I'll take all those Final Fantasies thank you. Though I really want to play FFVI damn it.

The service sounds pretty basic and 20 bucks a year is pretty much pocket change. And that server system is pretty much going to serve as a memory extension to the Switch's memory problems.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2018)

@Deathbringerpt 

I fucking told you dude. We coming home.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2018)

You know that Nintendo should really take from Square Enix and Nomura?

Announce games when they have nothing to show but a lame ass cinematic. Keep 'em coming, Ninty. My Reggie is body xD

Speaking of Square Enix, I guess Squall ain't good enough to be at Nintendo. But God damn, that was BORING as fuck. Especially with Nintendo selling their online service.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt
> 
> I fucking told you dude. We coming home.



Except this. I didn't know a couple of those existed. Sega and Capcom are on a fucking upswing, man. Shame about the licensed games being a no show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shame about the licensed games being a no show.



Capcom prolly approached Marvel for their games, but Mr. Function deemed the ports will have too much personality. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Announce games when they have nothing to show but a lame ass cinematic. Keep 'em coming, Ninty. My Reggie is body xD



Fuck you am still hyped about the SMTV and Bayo3 teasers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Speaking of Square Enix, I guess Squall ain't good enough to be at Nintendo.



Everyone salty about Squall, while my grill Terra is stuck with a mobile port that made every character in the game fat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2018)

I've had like 5 peeps so far ask me about which my game my sig is from. Activision should be pay me for this free marketing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2018)

BTW, apparently the Switch NES joycons will only work if you have a paid online subscription


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2018)

*Is my save data retained if I cancel my Nintendo Switch Online membership?*
We are unable to guarantee that cloud save data will be retained after an extended period of time from when your membership is ended. However, you can continue to use the save data that is saved to your system memory.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Is my save data retained if I cancel my Nintendo Switch Online membership?*
> We are unable to guarantee that cloud save data will be retained after an extended period of time from when your membership is ended. However, you can continue to use the save data that is saved to your system memory.


whet de feck


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2018)

Yeah no, someone at Ninty better fix that shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> BTW, apparently the Switch NES joycons will only work if you have a paid online subscription



That'll be 60 bucks plus tip.

Nintendo's suits are so full of shit, their eyes are brown.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 15, 2018)

To put things in perspective.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2018)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> To put things in perspective.



I'm old.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 15, 2018)

Oni and Smuggler's Run was my shit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2018)

There's a lot of produced only games in there but that does show that they used to support outside talent instead of absorbing every studio out there.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 15, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm old.



I still remember when the first GTA came out and how controversial it was. 


I think however the point of this pic is to make fun of how between 2013 and 2018 they lived exclusively of GTA Online, while before they released at least one game every year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There's a lot of produced only games in there but that does show that they used to support outside talent instead of absorbing every studio out there.



It also shows they're afraid to step out of their comfort zone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 15, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Catherine: Fully Body is a brand new game? Or is it some DLC for the OG Catherine game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Catherine: Fully Body is a brand new game? Or is it some DLC for the OG Catherine game?



Remaster with a ton of new shit.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 15, 2018)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> To put things in perspective.


The first Rockstar game I owned was Wild Metal (on the Dreamcast), which was hot trash. I remember being essentially unaware of Rockstar aside from that until years later, when I heard they were involved with Max Payne, and I was like "oh, they made _good_ games too?"

Apparently they only published Wild Metal, anyway.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2018)

Lost it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Natty (Sep 16, 2018)

tfw EA did distribute The Beatles Rock Band.


----------



## Six (Sep 16, 2018)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider has to be the most underrated game Iæve ever played.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natty (Sep 16, 2018)

Snake said:


> Shadow of the Tomb Raider has to be the most underrated game Iæve ever played.



I heard it's good!! I feel like the the tr games get slept on. They're super solid but...

I didn't really like the other games though, kind of tired of third person shooters. I think most people are.


----------



## Six (Sep 16, 2018)

Natty said:


> I heard it's good!! I feel like the the tr games get slept on. They're super solid but...
> 
> I didn't really like the other games though, kind of tired of third person shooters. I think most people are.


Yeah, this game actually focused on exploration. There were very few enemy encounters compared to the other games. And the stealth was fun as hell.

How Uncharted 4(which I like) got 9s and 10s and how this is getting only 7s and 8s is just beyond me. The Gamespot review for the game was the most retarded thing I've ever read. Tho, it's not surprising seeing as they're the same people that shat on Alien Isolation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 16, 2018)

Natty said:


> tfw EA did distribute The Beatles Rock Band.



Imagine having to buy each lyrics individually.
"So you love the part from 1:00 till 1:300, why not pay extra for these lyrics? Why not also buy the play button too!"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2018)

Morrigan got the best deal there. God damn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Sep 17, 2018)

The skins look great but I'm scared this means no new Darkstalkers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Morrigan got the best deal there. God damn.



Complete waste on not giving Cammy a Q-Bee alt. 

But Morrigan 

Feel like Demitri should've gone to Bison with fire themed psycho power.



Naruto said:


> The skins look great but I'm scared this means no new Darkstalkers



Didn't SFV get the DMC costumes before DMC5's announcement?  I am certain we ain't getting a new Vampire Savior anytime soon, but I don't think it has anything to do with these alts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Slow news day


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Slow news day



What are we supposed to do. Play games?

Haha.

It's funny because I'm posting at work. I can't play games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What are we supposed to do. Play games?
> 
> Haha.
> 
> It's funny because I'm posting at work. I can't play games.



I'm taking a break from heavy shit. So some news would be great.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2018)

I use the Xbone controller for my PC

checkmate Nintendo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2018)

Link removed

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2018)

Probably the only jrpg of the 360/ps3 days I actually got hooked on. This is good shit, peeps.


And this gourmet of a game ain't gamecube hostage no more. It'll never sell enough to convince Capcom to make a sequel but I'll take the 60 fps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Probably the only jrpg of the 360/ps3 days I actually got hooked on. This is good shit, peeps.



Ho' shizz.. These giggle physics make Team Ninja seem like a bunch of prudes. 

Dug up some gameplay. Very stylish. Will need to read up on the mechanics tho. It looks like Parasite Eve but kinda different?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ho' shizz.. These giggle physics make Team Ninja seem like a bunch of prudes.



Yah ain't seen nothing yet. This shit is Cowboy Bebop: Cringy Edition and I love it for it.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dug up some gameplay. Very stylish. Will need to read up on the mechanics tho. It looks like Parasite Eve but kinda different?



It's kinda sorta similar to Parasite Eve in the sense that it's fake turn base combat where you move in real time but your attacks and specials are limited by action points. It does adds a lot of battle conditions to shake things up like how points raise faster if you're closer to enemies, different damage types needing to be combined to actually kill enemies (Machine gun + explosions/heavy firearms), backflip matrix shooty moves available when jumping and how your characters are dependent on a special item for pull special attacks and to even be able to fight, if you don't have ?Bezels?, they shit their pants and can't even fight back.

All this through a kickass Gun-Kata combat style and the best buddy group ever, waifu included.

I'm just scratching the surface here - been ages since I played it but if you manage to sync with the gamepay, it's fucking sweet. Just don't expect overblown production values. This is AA at best.


----------



## Natty (Sep 18, 2018)

Snake said:


> Yeah, this game actually focused on exploration. There were very few enemy encounters compared to the other games. And the stealth was fun as hell.
> 
> How Uncharted 4(which I like) got 9s and 10s and how this is getting only 7s and 8s is just beyond me. The Gamespot review for the game was the most retarded thing I've ever read. Tho, it's not surprising seeing as they're the same people that shat on Alien Isolation.



Listening to one review is a bad idea nowadays. I mostly get my info from an amalgamation of review sites and through player feedback. It has the side effect of not being grumpy when a game I like gets a bad review.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 18, 2018)

Resonance of Fate is really good. Another of those underappreciated 360-era gems, like The Last Remnant. The plot is a little uncompelling, but the characters are functional enough and once you understand how the gunplay works it's really fun.

That said, I never finished it. I ran into an optional mission that was basically impossible and it frustrated me so much I quit playing. That was eight years ago.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2018)

Wow, Captain Commando's an asshole.


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, Captain Commando's an asshole.


They'll get over it when they experience VR jiggle physics


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2018)

Wonder how they're gonna react to on-disc DLC and Microtransactions


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2018)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


>



Dude, don't play with my shits. I've been wanting a physical copy of SotN for a while, but I don't trust ebay assholes. Add in Rondo as well? Fuck, please be true and please be physical.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2018)

And as soon as I post that, this pops up on my feed.  

Make it a SotN box and I'll bite. Add RE and Parasite Eve and I'll double down. I know the classic trend has died off a bit, but this might a sweet ass deal as Sony doesn't whore out their classics like Nintendo does.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2018)

That's no collection but I guess I'll take it. Hope it's the original PS version.

Speaking of PS, how about dat Playstation Classic? Just when my PS2 died on me while playing RE2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's no collection but I guess I'll take it. Hope it's the original PS version.



I'll take the Saturn version translated please. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Just when my PS2 died on me while playing RE2.



Oh shit man. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2018)

I'll just get another one. There's old models 20 bucks a pop on second hand stores here. Portugal was crazy for Playstation cause of FIFA and PES and shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'll just get another one. There's old models 20 bucks a pop on second hand stores here. Portugal was crazy for Playstation cause of FIFA and PES and shit.



My PS1-2 machine is my PS3. Shit is loaded with the PSN store classics. But obviously can't get everything on it, and since it's digital and all, all of it can go away at any second.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm too digital as it is on Steam. I usually go physical when it's console gaming. Amazon nevver really fucked me over with second hand purchases aside from the usual case crack or whatever. 

Oh well, I'm off today so I guess I'll try to get a cheap PS2. They're all backwards compatible, right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh well, I'm off today so I guess I'll try to get a cheap PS2. They're all backwards compatible, right?



Mine wasn't, but it was modded to fuck to play pirated discs. Still not sure what the fuck was up with it as seemingly no one had an answer as to why it didn't play PS1 shit from any region.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2018)

Just did some basic research. They're supposed to be all BC but some games have so much issues they're blacklisted. Different PS2 models have different issues with certain games.

List was really small so no biggie.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2018)

Thinking about it, it's hilarious how Sony justified lack of BC with ICKY PS1 GAMES LOOK ANCIENT, WHO'S THE RETARD WHO WANTS TO PLAY THAT to 180 that shit to HOLY BALLS, MINI NES SOLD HOW MUCH? HUH, PS CLASSIC FOR JUST 99.99. WE PUT THE GAY IN GAMING. 4 THE PLAYERS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Thinking about it, it's hilarious how Sony justified lack of BC with ICKY PS1 GAMES LOOK ANCIENT, WHO'S THE RETARD WHO WANTS TO PLAY THAT to 180 that shit to HOLY BALLS, MINI NES SOLD HOW MUCH? HUH, PS CLASSIC FOR JUST 99.99. WE PUT THE GAY IN GAMING. 4 THE PLAYERS.



It's worse when even the branding/marketing is the same lmao.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 19, 2018)

Yeah, Portuguese second hand stores always have tons of PS1s and PS2s.

I was thinking, that could be a remaster of the PSP Dracula X Chronicles game, since that game includes the remake of Rondo of Blood, the original Rondo of Blood and Symphony of the Night, that would be pretty sweet.

My dream would be a remastered Order of Ecclesia though.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 19, 2018)

hold up, the AC adapter is sold separately? what the fuck?

--

also,


so so so excited for this. I'm not much of a VN player, but I loved the previous game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> hold up, the AC adapter is sold separately? what the fuck?



You're kidding.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 19, 2018)

more than 60 percent black

last little note of the article


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> more than 60 percent black
> 
> last little note of the article



Apparently in some regions the NES/SNES didn't have that shit as well. Wonder what the logic behind this is.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 19, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Apparently in some regions the NES/SNES didn't have that shit as well. Wonder what the logic behind this is.


I remember when some version of the 3DS came out, they didn't add AC adapters either, and they said it was a way to save money since the adapters from older 3DS and DSi handhelds would be compatible. I don't own any of those classic minis, but I learned that they use a micro-usb for power. So their logic is probably that people nowadays already have micro-usb cables and USB AC adapters for their mobile devices and whatnot. So people can just use those rather than have Nintendo provide them with cables and AC adapters.

edit: Looking at the trailer again, the thing does seem to have a Micro-USB port in the back. So I'm not mad anymore


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2018)

Dude, survive


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2018)

Another overworked old man bites the dust.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2018)

Okay, backlog plans busted so time to beat Cuphead on Expert. My sweet, tender asshole is about to be demolished.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2018)

holy fuck the sakuga in this

are we in the future?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2018)

The World said:


> holy fuck the sakuga in this
> 
> are we in the future?



Deep Down but in space, but with hentai monsters, but actually looks good.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2018)

It felt like a mash of Final Fantasy and Ninja Gaiden. I wonder what this demo is for.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2018)

It's just SE jerking its visual departments off. I doubt it's for any real game.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 20, 2018)

*Castlevania Symphony of the Night and Rondo of Blood rated for PS4*


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2018)

Konami still cares about Castlevania? Someone is getting fired for approving this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 20, 2018)

want her to step on me


----------



## Karma (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 21, 2018)

RIP Wolf Among Us.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2018)

How do you go bankrupt off a point and click adventure?

I thought those games were successful


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 21, 2018)

Telltale will disappear forever?
So no Wolf Among Us?
Well shit.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 21, 2018)

The World said:


> How do you go bankrupt off a point and click adventure?
> 
> I thought those games were successful



And even if they aren't, they cost like 3 cents to make, don't they?

I'm guessing all that licensing new games while not finishing old ones bit them in the dick a little bit.

At least they finished Batman.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 22, 2018)

The World said:


> How do you go bankrupt off a point and click adventure?
> 
> I thought those games were successful



Apparently only TWD1 and Minecraft were profitable.

Also they had 250 employee's, 400 a year ago, there had be zero oversight, it was only a matter of time till they bankrupt themselves. Thats as large, if not larger then most AAA gaming companies.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 22, 2018)

The World said:


> How do you go bankrupt off a point and click adventure?
> 
> I thought those games were successful


apparently mismanagement and overworked employees will do that to ya


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2018)

The World said:


> I thought those games were successful



I was always under the impression these guys were doing fine as apparently every casual gamer I meet plays that shit. 



blakstealth said:


> apparently mismanagement and overworked employees will do that to ya



Yet EA sperts devs are still kicking.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I was always under the impression these guys were doing fine as apparently every casual gamer I meet plays that shit.



You mean casual gamers watch a play through on youtube.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> You mean casual gamers watch a play through on youtube.



Heh. That makes a fuckton of sense. Why play a walking sim when you can just watch a walking sim.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 22, 2018)

Second Source 

Square Enix’s Visual Works seeking creators of “new entertainment content” for futuristic character design
Games, cinematics, merchandising, and more.
YESSS

make me a game trilogy, an animu and a CGI film about the new waifus


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2018)

Rare shot of the true masters of action interacting in a brief moment of peace.


We live in a timeline where DMC5 and Bayo 3 are being made in tandem. WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE, BOYS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Rare shot of the true masters of action interacting in a brief moment of peace.
> 
> 
> We live in a timeline where DMC5 and Bayo 3 are being made in tandem. WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE, BOYS.



Crossover


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2018)

Telltale had 400 people.

100

x

4

To make beautiful feasts for the eyes like this:



I miss Telltale when it was a small group of Ex-Lucas guys who just wanted to make Point and Click Adventures with Sam and Max. Those games were about shooting the shit and have fun with dumb puzzles. The worst thing that happened to the company was hopping on band wagging movie series that set a standard for their " glorified movie with a few button prompts" shtick. I don't really followed them much after the first TWD and Wolf Among Us but I'm not surprised they went under if they had twice as many people than fucking Naughty Dog and only came out with this pathetic, amateur hour, uninspired drudge. I remember reading an article how Tales from the Borderlands, their last good game - was made by a skeleton crew by the end - who worked around the clock because they wanted it to be finished. Apparently, all the budget was used on other garbage games like GoT.


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2018)

the absolute sadmen


----------



## Karma (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 24, 2018)

. . . I never realized that till that post . . . . fuck


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2018)

>Literal port
>No sign of Saturn version for SOTN
>No Physical release
>PS4 only


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2018)

A simple, timeless design or a retarded emoji with arms and legs. Gee, I fucking wonder.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Literal port
> >No sign of Saturn version for SOTN
> >No Physical release
> >PS4 only



Hey, they picked the PC engine version for Rondo even though they're showing off Dracula X Chronicles promotional art. Good pick even if the marketing manages to be minimal and somehow all over the place at the same time. The Saturn version is.....well, that new zone they added is pretty shit. And the performance was horrible. I prefer the vanilla version, bro. I just want this to have the old voice acting, the PSP version robbed the charm right out of it. They mention it's the playstation version so I'm hopeful.

But being PS4 exclusive is nothing short of hilarious. Nintendo fucking gives it royal treatment and Konami can't even be assed to work out a decent release like Capcom did with Megaman. Their fucking collection of 6 GAMES sold a clean million. It's like Konami wants this to be niche as fuck. This is such a fucking lazy, no effort pack.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A simple, timeless design or a retarded emoji with arms and legs. Gee, I fucking wonder.



Complete waste not calling this "Pac-off". Step up your game bamco. 




> Hey, they picked the PC engine version for Rondo even though they're showing off Dracula X Chronicles promotional art. Good pick even if the marketing manages to be minimal and somehow all over the place at the same time. The Saturn version is.....well, that new zone they added is pretty shit. And the performance was horrible. I prefer the vanilla version, bro. I just want this to have the old voice acting, the PSP version robbed the charm right out of it. They mention it's the playstation version so I'm hopeful.



Saturn version runs good on emulators iirc, they can easily fix whatever issues the port had like if they put the effort. Also there's Maria's hax run, the 3D effects like the lighting, clouds, and water are fucking sublime, and the extra area as shit it was. What I am getting at is I wanted a definitive version featuring all that shit along with the best parts of the PS1 version. Or at least all give us all the available ports to choose which shit we wanna play. A literal port that I got 2 digital copies of is a bit underwhelming. But it's Kernami so I dunno what was I excepting. 



> But being PS4 exclusive is nothing short of hilarious. Nintendo fucking gives it royal treatment and Konami can't even be assed to work out a decent release like Capcom did with Megaman. Their fucking collection of 6 GAMES sold a clean million. It's like Konami wants this to be niche as fuck.



The best part about this was it was going to be available everywhere for peeps that missed out but fucKonami topkeks.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 26, 2018)

I've never seen that second pac man design. looks horrendous.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 26, 2018)

no fps cap
4k max resolution
8k supersampling
but where's the raytracing????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2018)

Dafuq. Why no one told me about this?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Saturn version runs good on emulators iirc, they can easily fix whatever issues the port had like if they put the effort. Also there's Maria's hax run, the 3D effects like the lighting, clouds, and water are fucking sublime, and the extra area as shit it was. What I am getting at is I wanted a definitive version featuring all that shit along with the best parts of the PS1 version. Or at least all give us all the available ports to choose which shit we wanna play. A literal port that I got 2 digital copies of is a bit underwhelming. But it's Kernami so I dunno what was I excepting.



The thing about the Saturn version with proper performance doesn't necessarily makes it "definite" when what they added was just worse than what was already there. Just makes it another version that might appeal to other people if the graphic improvements floats their boat.

If Konami actually gave a shit, they'd gives us different versions to choose. But this is just barebones shit. If they were cool about it, they could've made physical with a brand new art cover like Okami HD did.

What I'm getting at is that Capcom has been doing ports and remasters so fucking often, they know how to tick them fanboy boxes that make people rebuy their shit all the time. Konami is just handwaving this shit. It doesn't matter if PS4 is the lead console, it would sell more if this was every console available. Exclusive elitism is not how you fucking do it with remasters.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The best part about this was it was going to be available everywhere for peeps that missed out but fucKonami topkeks.



It's bizarre to me how SotN, one of the most well regarded games ever made, gets this hackneyed support to bring it over generations. This only proves to me that the ZoE 2 remaster was purely a Cygames effort in all the ways that mattered since there's no way Konami would give that much legit attention to a game that never sold that well in the first place. How hard is it to make a fucking collection? Adventure Rebirth is still a Wii hostage, for Christ sake.

Depending on SotN's version, I'll still get it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2018)

Yeah, I didn't play Maria in the Saturn version but she's supposed to be all kinds of broken, right? Guess that's something too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2018)

Sony bankrolled the Castlevania remasters, hence exclusivity. KOORNARMI keeps taxi driving other companies who want their games out. Beautiful. At least they were smart enough to release it at the same time as Netflix's 2nd season.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2018)

Max Payne games inside a backpack with a Control magazine....

Crossover hijinks?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 26, 2018)

I love me some Castlevania but 20 Euros for a port of a PS1 game and PC Engine game, and digital only? Fuck Konami.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2018)

Fuck, I'll buy it just to make them know people want fucking Castlevania.

I'm a whore but fuck it, I'll take dick for Castlevania. Smash practically kickstarted its revival, it needs to happen with CV. No time like the present.

Switch portbegging is still extreme faggotry, tho.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 26, 2018)

Is there even anyone left at Konami capable of doing a good Castlevania game?

The best we can probably hope for is more remasters, which I would be okay with.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2018)

@Deathbringerpt

Fair enough, but I mean how much worse would a fixed Saturn version be if they translated it and added the PS1 voice overs? Probably asking too much, but a version select would have been more than fair in my eyes. And yeah, Maria is pretty badass in SotN. Had some new found appreciation for the girl when I played the saturn version a few years back. At least we got her in Rondo. One of my impossible dreams is actually a Mainline Vania starring Maria.

I do hate her in Judgement tho. Daduq was that magica girl garbage? Fuck outta here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2018)

"Isn't Symphony already backwards compatible on Xbox?"

shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2018)

Maybe they will announce the greaseproof controller X


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2018)

Vote for CapGod.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Question: Is it necrophilia if someone were into Skeletons with large breasts? Asking for a friend who's researching this topic for his psychology course.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Question: Is it necrophilia if someone were into Skeletons with large breasts? Asking for a friend who's researching this topic for his psychology course.



No. Don't do it Darkmatter-san.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2018)

I thought it was going to be a stupid Bowsette skin for a second there


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



This bowsette shit is getting out of hand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> This bowsette shit is getting out of hand.



Ackchyually, SNK Heroines had Female Terry before the Bowsette meme took off. So I guess they had a couple of genderbenders planned out.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ackchyually, SNK Heroines had Female Terry before the Bowsette meme took off. So I guess they had a couple of genderbenders planned out.



Yeah I kinda figured. It'd be odd if Terry were the only one.

Though it is kinda weird that he's the only one in the base game and everyone else is gonna be DLC. Not bad, just weird.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah I kinda figured. It'd be odd if Terry were the only one.
> 
> Though it is kinda weird that he's the only one in the base game and everyone else is gonna be DLC. Not bad, just weird.



Weirder that they didn't put in Female Ash or Female Shion.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't usually link kickstarters but looks half-done already and ready to go. 

I never knew I needed a StriderGaiden-Metroidvania until now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 29, 2018)

YUGE leaks (unconfirmed)


Recently, job hirings have shed some light on when Rocksteady plan to announce their next big AAA title, alongside an industry insider letting it slip that contingent upon some milestones, *Rocksteady could announce their game in early 2019.*
Now, a new  might have shed some light on what their new game is.
I'll copy and paste the bullet points so it doesn't get too convoluted. Here's what it all says:

*Possible titles - Justice League: Crisis, Justice League: New Crisis, Justice League: Infinite Crisis*. Seems they haven't settled on a title yet, but they have a new staple in Crisis. Kind of like how Arkham was to their Batman series.
Developer - Rocksteady
*Systems - Xbox Scarlett/PS5/PC. You'll hear more details on Xbox's new system later this year with a full reveal early 2019. PS5 will be announced in early 2019 as well.*
Type - Single Player/Co-op. You can switch between characters like in Arkham Knight. The campaign can be played both ways, but there's also a different game mode catered to multiplayer. Also, it's GaaS, so expect a ton of DLC content. They're gonna have something similar to Hitman with episodic DLC.
*Characters - Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Flash(Pretty sure it's Wally), Green Lantern(Hal), Cyborg, Aquaman.*
*Cities - Metropolis, Gotham, Keystone(why I said it's probably Wally), more others through DLC. Each city is a bit bigger than AK, and just as detailed.*
Villains - Main big bad is *Starro.* As the episodic stuff rolls out you'll see *Brainiac* and even *Darkseid.*
Story - All the heroes are pretty early on in their careers. Batman's still considered an urban legend to anyone outside of Gotham, Superman isn't the "world protector" yet, and WW is still on Themyscira. Aquaman's still in the sea, GL is in space, and Wally isn't even a hero yet.
*Gameplay - From what I hear, it plays just like the Arkham games*, except more refined and "opened up". Guessing that's for the heroes that can fly and such.
DLC - A lot of the DLC will have new cities and new playable characters. Green Arrow, Hawkgirl, Martian Manhunter and probably a lot more. They're expecting this game to last for years, so I wouldn't be surprised if this game ended up being like Destiny in the sense that it gets updated constantly.


----------



## Karma (Sep 29, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Xbox Scarlett


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 29, 2018)

I want PS5 in Fall 2019


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 29, 2018)

Luck said:


>


That'll just be a work-in-progress name. Don't worry, in keeping with past efforts, the final name is guaranteed to be much dumber.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2018)

Xbox Xcarlett


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> YUGE leaks (unconfirmed)
> 
> 
> Recently, job hirings have shed some light on when Rocksteady plan to announce their next big AAA title, alongside an industry insider letting it slip that contingent upon some milestones, *Rocksteady could announce their game in early 2019.*
> ...



So DC Extended Universe but better. 

Also Xbox Scarlet


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2018)

I remember Starro in Batman Beyond. Future DC in TAS was the coolest fucking setting.


----------



## Simon (Sep 29, 2018)

Runescape mobile gonna be my GOTY calling it now.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Xbox Xcarlett


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Maybe they will announce the greaseproof controller X



Sony just announced they don't have shit this year.

Watch Xbone being in the perfect position to announce heavy hitters and completely miss the mark.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vote for CapGod.



No DMC5 in upcoming games?

Doom Eternal it is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2018)

Was going to make fun of Konami here but the first fucking reply is why I'm posting this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2018)

I also like how they're literally wiping dialogue boxes so they don't confirm which SotN version they're releasing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2018)

Cute but "no simple port"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cute but "no simple port"



You appreciate that controller stick action, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

AND FULL.

TROPHY.

SUPPORT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2018)

Gadammm that full. I was only expecting half the support. Konami wit dat innovation.


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2018)

seems to be all my twitter feed shows me nowadays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 30, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Was going to make fun of Konami here but the first fucking reply is why I'm posting this.



First post in that thread



for fucks sake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2018)

Draculette: What is a man?

Richter:


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 30, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Draculette: What is a man?
> 
> Richter:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2018)

permanent PS4 Pro price drop in weebland


PS5 inc


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2018)

Whoever's responsible for this support is going to regret liking videogames when Konami catches him.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 1, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I want PS5 in Fall 2019



You got money, fam.

I'm in favor of longer lifespans for consoles.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2018)

Naruto said:


> You got money, fam.
> 
> I'm in favor of longer lifespans for consoles.


actually I dont have a PS4 and at this point I want PS5 with full BC (and Ryzen CPU and real 4K@30-60 with variable refresh) to release as soon as possible to get that and not have to get PS4 at all

really dont want to get a Pro now that PS5 could potentially drop as soon as Fall 2019

not just cause of money, but because Pro still struggles, has a shit CPU and I heard many times that it can get *loud*


----------



## Naruto (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah I don't have a PS4 yet, but I am seriously considering one before the year's out. My problem is that I have less than 10 games I'm interested in playing


----------



## Karma (Oct 1, 2018)

Naruto said:


> My problem is that I have less than 10 games I'm interested in playing


Thats still like 140-500 hrs of playtime depending on the games.

How much free time do u have?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> actually I dont have a PS4 and at this point I want *PS5 with full BC *(and Ryzen CPU and real 4K@30-60 with variable refresh) to release as soon as possible to get that and not have to get PS4 at all


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2018)

This generation just started to be good. Finishing it now is just flaccid.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2018)

Gotta upgrade dem teraflops


----------



## Naruto (Oct 1, 2018)

Luck said:


> Thats still like 140-500 hrs of playtime depending on the games.
> 
> How much free time do u have?



Spider-Man, God of War, Bloodborne, Persona 5, Horizon.

5 games for 600 euros is questionable (since I would do nothing else with the console, and it is a required purchase).

I don't shit money.


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This generation just started to be good. Finishing it now is just flaccid.


fuck the PS4 bring on the PS5

Cyberpunk can't suffer the downgrade because of impotent old gen


----------



## Karma (Oct 1, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Spider-Man, God of War, Bloodborne, Persona 5, Horizon.
> 
> 5 games for 600 euros is questionable (since I would do nothing else with the console, and it is a required purchase).
> 
> I don't shit money.


Might be better to wait then

If the ps5 does drop next year then everything u listed should have a significant price drop.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 1, 2018)

The World said:


> Cyberpunk can't suffer the downgrade because of impotent old gen



Play it on PC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2018)

The World said:


> fuck the PS4 bring on the PS5
> 
> Cyberpunk can't suffer the downgrade because of impotent old gen



That ship has sailed, bro.


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Play it on PC.


ofc but

they will still downgrade it so the PS4 can chug along


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2018)

the CPUs in the PS4 and the Xbone were a mistake

they held back the whole gen



this was not the case with PS2 and even PS3/X360


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Whoever's responsible for this support is going to regret liking videogames when Konami catches him.



Needs Samus Bomber  



Naruto said:


> You got money, fam.
> 
> I'm in favor of longer lifespans for consoles.



I think everything is gonna be forward compatible from now on anyways. So the PS5 is just gonna be a yuge money wasting VR marketing campaign. 



Naruto said:


> Yeah I don't have a PS4 yet, but I am seriously considering one before the year's out. My problem is that I have less than 10 games I'm interested in playing



With the PC boiz exclusivity is all what consoles have going for them. Atm, we just don't have that many exclusives for console companies. Even Nintendo has been lagging for two gens now. 


PS4 already smelling a tad bit ancient. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> This generation just started to be good. Finishing it now is just flaccid.



Like I said, shit's gonna be forward compatible. That's my guess. 



Naruto said:


> I don't shit money.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Disquiet (Oct 1, 2018)

Game music peaked in 2012, when Bravely Default was released. All games released later may as well have just been silent.


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> Game music peaked in 2012, when Bravely Default was released. All games released later may as well have just been silent.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 1, 2018)

Don't even try to deny it!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> Don't even try to deny it!



Nier Automata


----------



## The World (Oct 2, 2018)

RULES OF NATURE

*The Only Thing I Know for Real*


----------



## The World (Oct 2, 2018)

fucking Doom and Cuphead's soundtrack

I mean the fuck dis nibba talkin bout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2018)

An old fuck with an inflated ego still KURWA over underestimating a literal nerd who gave his novels world wide recognition through those "lame video games" and became a millionaire at the end of it all

Poland worships this asshole like a God. This SHEETING asshurt is on a whole new level if he just wants to ignore his deal with CD. Guess the Netflix deal made him realize how much he's missing out.


----------



## The World (Oct 2, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> An old fuck with an inflated ego still KURWA over underestimating a literal nerd who gave his novels world wide recognition through those "lame video games" and became a millionaire at the end of it all
> 
> Poland worships this asshole like a God. This SHEETING asshurt is on a whole new level if he just wants to ignore his deal with CD. Guess the Netflix deal made him realize how much he's missing out.


Overinflated is right, dude isn't even original. He based Geralt, completely off of Eric of Meliborne and plagiarized the rest of Michael Moorcock's work. In other words, he's a hack............like Kishi..........or Blizzard.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2018)

Best tweet of 2018.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Oct 2, 2018)

For a second there I was going to say, "but where's God Hand?"

He really should have switched KH2 for Metal Gear Rising. And given KH1 the baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Oct 2, 2018)

also No More Heroes? or Vanquish? wait would that even count? does Onimusha count?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2018)

Wait. What's wrong with Bayonetta 2?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. What's wrong with Bayonetta 2?



It's a great fucking game but Umbran Climax casualizes the overall combat design and enemy design is based on Witch Time (which is now a core mechanic instead of a learning tool that's removed in Infinite Climax) meaning that what worked on Bayo 1 stopped working on Bayo 2 because the devs wanted you to play a very specific way. Variety and skill Ceiling dropped metric tons and no one high level wants to play it.

It's why you mostly see combo videos of 1 to this day and barely any for 2. I actually prefer 2 is almost every way but the gameplay took a nosedive. Bayo 3 needs to get its shit together and combine the best of 1 and 2 into the best package possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's a great fucking game but Umbran Climax casualizes the overall combat design and enemy design is based on Witch Time (which is now a core mechanic instead of a learning tool that's removed in Infinite Climax) meaning that what worked on Bayo 1 stopped working on Bayo 2 because the devs wanted you to play a very specific way. Variety and skill Ceiling dropped metric tons and no one high level wants to play it.
> 
> It's why you mostly see combo videos of 1 to this day and barely any for 2. I actually prefer 2 is almost every way but the gameplay took a nosedive. Bayo 3 needs to get its shit together and combine the best of 1 and 2 into the best package possible.



Damn that's fair. Always thought removing Infinite Climax in 2 was kinda anticlimactic (pun intended). It's what made the Jeanne fights that much more memorable. But can't deny that 2 is the much better package. And Umbran Climax might be broken, but it's loads fun and the hands-on larger scale hits gave the gameplay some visual oomph.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2018)

Damn the Sonya model was a bae

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2018)

Anybody have the discord link that used to be posted up top?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 5, 2018)

Shadow Warrior 2 is for free on GOG until tomorrow.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 5, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Shadow Warrior 2 is for free on GOG until tomorrow.


Nice!


----------



## Simon (Oct 5, 2018)

New Switch model coming later next year, apparently it'll have a improved screen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2018)

Superman said:


> Anybody have the discord link that used to be posted up top?



You don't wanna post here anymore?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2018)

I'd never play anything like this but the autists who deepdive are in for a treat. This looks pretty fucking cool as a game making tool with personality.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2018)

Am getting the Switch Pro, XL, whatever they're calling it. Especially if they put in some actual HDD space in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 6, 2018)

I got the roms for phantasy star portables 1 and 2, as well as other rpgs for my psp. Ah, just need a bigger sd card and I'll be good to go....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2018)

I remember when my phat PSP used to be my emulator machine. Good times.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I remember when my phat PSP used to be my emulator machine. Good times.



Truth be told, I'm spending more time playing my Digimon world 2 rom than any of my Switch, 3DS, PS4 or Xbone1 games currently. I got like almost 2 dozen games ont eh backburner but that World 2 old gem is too damn classic to put down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2018)

Man I'd like to give DW2 another go.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You don't wanna post here anymore?



 of course I do. I just want more options is all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2018)

SOTN on PS4 confirmed to be the PSP version. 

Konami


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 7, 2018)

does it already use microSD? lol


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 7, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> does it already use microSD? lol



I think it does but space-wise it's shit. I shouldn't need to rely on one as the storage should be more than enough for several big switch titles. I thinkt he base storage is like 30 gbs or something.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 7, 2018)

right. so I'm hoping that the internal storage gets bigger for the next switch model. At this point, I think I would be fine with bluetooth, bigger internal storage, and bigger battery and or more efficient display to save battery.


----------



## Simon (Oct 8, 2018)

Improved screen resolution and maybe a lil more horsepower and I'd be fine with it having same screen size, design, etc.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2018)

This is is truly gonna tickle that Castlevania itch with a healthy dose of fucked up christian imagery in glorious pixel art.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Damn that's fair. Always thought removing Infinite Climax in 2 was kinda anticlimactic (pun intended). It's what made the Jeanne fights that much more memorable. But can't deny that 2 is the much better package. And Umbran Climax might be broken, but it's loads fun and the hands-on larger scale hits gave the gameplay some visual oomph.



Bayonetta 2's flaws sneak up on you the more you play which is really what you don't want if you're the dude who replays action games to hell and back. My first playthrough I thought Bayonetta 2 was the best game ever but after multiple playthroughs now so much shit oozes from the cracks, it annoys the shit out of me if I play anything over hard. Nerfing your entire moveset and not rebalancing it to make Umbran Climax the only viable way to destroy everything sucks major balls.

Also, magically dodging enemies is the worst bullshit in action games. The Lumen Sage dodgefest is just not fun. Complete downgrade from Jeanne and Balder from 1. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> SOTN on PS4 confirmed to be the PSP version.
> 
> Konami



Original VA: So bad, it's good.

New VA: So ok, it's fucking forgettable. Yuri Lowenthal sucks as Alucard.

I do like that Maria is a boss, tho. Sucks they don't let us choose different options.



Utopia Realm said:


> I expect 1 of those 3 games to be bundled with the new Switch XL. Watch it come out with bluetooth compatibility and microsd card functionality.



Yeah, I played my roommate's Switch to play Odyssey and BotW and I was planning on getting one soon. Guess that shit's gonna wait.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is is truly gonna ticklet that Castlevania itch with a healthy dose of fucked up christian imagery in glorious pixel art.



Agreed, but this might be Islamic imagery tho. Don't forget this is based on a specific time period of Andalusia. That part of Spain is filled with mosques and other Islamic art. 

This stage for example is inspired by a Mosque/Cathedral in Cordoba. 


This in turn is leading me to believe that the Umayyad conquest might be a sub-plot of the game.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> Truth be told, I'm spending more time playing my Digimon world 2 rom than any of my Switch, 3DS, PS4 or Xbone1 games currently. I got like almost 2 dozen games ont eh backburner but that World 2 old gem is too damn classic to put down.



What is this called? Why do people do this? I do this. I am just now playing a game I sat on for a year. I have quite a few games on my own hack burner.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2018)

I've forgotten and then been briefly reminded of Blasphemous several times now.

I haven't been keeping track but Jesus, what's the hold up?  It's been like 4 years.


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2018)

Buskuv said:


> I've forgotten and then been briefly reminded of Blasphemous several times now.
> 
> I haven't been keeping track but Jesus, what's the hold up?  It's been like 4 years.



First rule of kickstarters: don't wait for kickstarters.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2018)

I wasn't even waiting.

It just keeps popping back up once a year to remind me that it looked kinda cool before disappearing like moonlit fog.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Agreed, but this might be Islamic imagery tho. Don't forget this is based on a specific time period of Andalusia. That part of Spain is filled with mosques and other Islamic art.
> 
> This stage for example is inspired by a Mosque/Cathedral in Cordoba.
> 
> ...



I think there's a pretty healthy dose of warped and depraved catholic mythology in there, unless I'm way off base. Although that background is fullblown moorish architecture, never saw it before, pretty sweet.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2018)

There's absolutely Catholic imagery used in Blasphemous.

Like, the statue of the woman holding that beast is literally based off the Christian sculpture.


----------



## Simon (Oct 8, 2018)

Press previews been describing it as genre defining due to the sheer detail, but this is cool as fuck


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2018)

That is not only cool as fuck, I am deadset killing off mini-map in the game now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm terrible at memorizing those things so I will probably use the mini map but that's pretty cool.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 8, 2018)

I'll try it once for a sidequest, but I like my mini maps lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2018)

Buskuv said:


> I wasn't even waiting.
> 
> It just keeps popping back up once a year to remind me that it looked kinda cool before disappearing like moonlit fog.



That's my point. Its gonna keep disappearing and reappearing until one day you'll see it in your steam sale recommendations outta nowhere.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> I think there's a pretty healthy dose of warped and depraved catholic mythology in there, unless I'm way off base. Although that background is fullblown moorish architecture, never saw it before, pretty sweet.





Buskuv said:


> There's absolutely Catholic imagery used in Blasphemous.
> 
> Like, the statue of the woman holding that beast is literally based off the Christian sculpture.



Oh it most definitely does have Christian imagery. Saying there's a load Andalusian Islamic stuff too. That's why am saying the Andalusian conquest might be a sub-plot. Seville(where the game is inspired from) is filled with both Christian and Islamic art and culture after all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2018)

Simon said:


> Press previews been describing it as genre defining due to the sheer detail, but this is cool as fuck



All this attention to detail is fucking fine and all, but if the combat turns out to be ass this will be one of the biggest wasted potentials I've seen in a while.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Karma (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2018)

Not into western RPGs, but anything MS touches turns to shit so that sucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Lumen Sage dodgefest is just not fun. Complete downgrade from Jeanne and Balder from 1.



Yeah, Jeanne and Balder fights are still the best bosses in the series. Need more of that shit in 3. Also bring back Joy. 

No really. Bring back Joy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Oct 9, 2018)

This is getting ridiculous. This game isn't real.


----------



## Karma (Oct 9, 2018)

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...ease-date-a8575716.html?utm_source=reddit.com


----------



## Simon (Oct 9, 2018)

Please just call it the PlayStation.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2018)

We've reached a point where that would probably be viable marketing.

Ganbatte, Sony.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 9, 2018)

They'll call it the Playstation 6. We skipped a number because it's that much better, guys!


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2018)

rip the pillars of eternity franchise


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2018)

> *Update:* VG247 believes the original source for this story is mistaken, either via misunderstanding or a mistranslation. , we believe these type of on-the-fly dialogue changes (most recently seen in Assassin’s Creed Odyssey) won’t be possible in Red Dead Redemption 2. This is due to how the game doesn’t contain canned dialogue outside of the cutscenes and NPCs simply react to context.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2018)

The time to buy Obsidian was years ago before they bled most of their talent. Also it-s pretty ironic MS is trying to buy them after fucking them off out of a RPG that went absolutely nowhere and almost cost them their company. Why the fuck they still want to work with them, I'll never know. Maybe Spencer is just that good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2018)

Ugh. Wanted this gen to last longer cuz you know Sony and Microsoft are gonna out-hardware-innovate Nintendo with some bullshit that no one is even gonna buy.

I swear if they bundle the PS5 with PSVR2.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 10, 2018)

I have a new console proposal: nobody ever make a console again, and everyone just release everything on the PC


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I swear if they bundle the PS5 with PSVR2.



Obligatory bundle pushing mandatory always online VR usage for Gaystation 5.

Golden era of consoles rise!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2018)

Seriously, though. Now that Sony made a shit load of money with 4 and consider themselves god's gift on gaming, I'm sure they're gonna pull a PS3 in some way. Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo always lose all perspective when they strike gold and come up with some stupid bullshit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bosses need to be properly designed to be challenging and fair.
> 
> But I really just want glowing angel pussy



Khris for Platinum Game's president.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ugh. Wanted this gen to last longer cuz you know Sony and Microsoft are gonna out-hardware-innovate Nintendo with some bullshit that no one is even gonna buy.
> 
> I swear if they bundle the PS5 with PSVR2.



>VR for anything other than shitposting in VR chat.


It's been... So many years. I don't detest it, but maybe we should just give up the ghost. It's not like it's affordable or functional beyond a few titles.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Seriously, though. Now that Sony made a shit load of money with 4 and consider themselves god's gift on gaming, I'm sure they're gonna pull a PS3 in some way. Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo always lose all perspective when they strike gold and come up with some stupid bullshit.



You're not even fucking wrong

You'd think with the frequency with which it happens they'd take "pride cometh before the fall" a little bit more to heart.

But nope, the mess up, spend a whole gen apologizing for it, make it rich, then... mess up again. I guess since they can bounce back it simply doesn't matter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> I have a new console proposal: nobody ever make a console again, and everyone just release everything on the PC



98% of my shit is Japanese. I'd be with you if the Japs can optimize a fucking PC port for once. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Seriously, though. Now that Sony made a shit load of money with 4 and consider themselves god's gift on gaming, I'm sure they're gonna pull a PS3 in some way. Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo always lose all perspective when they strike gold and come up with some stupid bullshit.



And I really doubt MS can luck out with another 360. If anything, the last two gens have gone to the dickheads that fucked up the least. We'll see how it goes I guess. Hopefully companies are over the media hub fuckery pushed to fuck in the last 2 gens and maybe we could go back to the company that can lure the best fucking devs and games. 

But *I GUESS* some shiny new toys might move this section a bit. So there's that silver lining at least. 




Deathbringerpt said:


> Khris for Platinum Game's president.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >VR for anything other than shitposting in VR chat.
> 
> 
> It's been... So many years. I don't detest it, but maybe we should just give up the ghost. It's not like it's affordable or functional beyond a few titles.



I am more of a gameplay mechanics innovation kind of guy. Hardware rarely ever impresses me. Sure it's all connected, but the fact that 99% of PS3 games were basically up-scaled PS2 games really fucked my shit after witnessing the jump from 2D to 3D and what the PS2/XBOX/GC did in terms of gameplay, tight control, and camera angles. There are a few exceptions of course, but those kind of jumps mostly happened with genres I don't play.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> But nope, the mess up, spend a whole gen apologizing for it, make it rich, then... mess up again. I guess since they can bounce back it simply doesn't matter.



Dreamcast


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 98% of my shit is Japanese. I'd be with you if the Japs can optimize a fucking PC port for once.


A good point well made.

But with no consoles, maybe they'd have to learn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> But with no consoles, maybe they'd have to learn.



Not worth the risk.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dreamcast



Oh. right. 

..._sometimes_ they can bounce back....



Disquiet said:


> A good point well made.
> 
> But with no consoles, maybe they'd have to learn.



Japan isn't putting forth the effort to learn a god damn thing for anything that doesn't fit in your pocket or your ass, and you know this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2018)

Finally some more gameplay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2018)

Release date hasn't been announced yet and we already gettin' downgrades


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Finally some more gameplay.



Still don't get what you actually do in this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2018)

BTW, anyone has any suggestions for emotes or even post ratings for the section? We're one of the most active places here, so we deserve some kind of reward dontyathink?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> BTW, anyone has anything suggestions for *emotes* or even post ratings for the section?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 11, 2018)

I remember always want to rate posts with other vibes than the ones the forum has but since my brain is slowly into soup, I remember absolute dick about what they were.

Shirker's first suggestion is already pretty good. We should go ballsdeep with vidya related reactions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I remember always want to rate posts with other vibes than the ones the forum has but since my brain is slowly into soup, I remember absolute dick about what they were.
> 
> Shirker's first suggestion is already pretty good. We should go ballsdeep with vidya related reactions.



I was thinking of either "git gud", "DEVIL TRIGGER", or "Hype!" for post ratings but I am not sure. 

That Dedede emote is gold tho. 

A Nero one would be both cool and relevant to this place's tastes.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 11, 2018)

gg
ez

Or so.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> "git gud"


Definitely this.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Simon (Oct 13, 2018)

Anyone playing the new COD?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2018)

Shirker said:


> You're not even fucking wrong
> 
> You'd think with the frequency with which it happens they'd take "pride cometh before the fall" a little bit more to heart.
> 
> But nope, the mess up, spend a whole gen apologizing for it, make it rich, then... mess up again. I guess since they can bounce back it simply doesn't matter.



Sony is not even waiting for the generation to end before shoving a big ego dildo up their asses. They needed people to tell how stupid it was for them to say "We're TOO good for Crossplay" and Nintendo and Microsoft  literally making fun of them about crossplay about fucking Minecraft. Microsoft PR probably loved every second of that. That was some straight up 90s console war shit. 

They're already showing signs of suit delusion of grandeur. You'd think they'd tread carefully considering that playstation is the only thing keeping this company afloat.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 15, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> I have a new console proposal: nobody ever make a console again, and everyone just release everything on the PC



I heard some publishers are cutting from steam.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 15, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Seriously, though. Now that Sony made a shit load of money with 4 and consider themselves god's gift on gaming, I'm sure they're gonna pull a PS3 in some way. Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo always lose all perspective when they strike gold and come up with some stupid bullshit.



I think they just need to stick with the forumula that works.

Powerful easy to develop for and affordable console.  But they are needlessly forcing it though.

What is their focus with PS5 though?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2018)

Most of the times I realize Capcom has managed to get its shit together because they completely and utterly fail in the mobile business. I sincerely they keep fucking up, they keep proving they're that company that's on that fragile stand that needs laser-focused fuckups to steer them on the right direction. Whoever was responsible for the RE engine deserves a medal.That crap is making them shit amazing looking, incredibly smooth games.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 15, 2018)

Canute87 said:


> What is their focus with PS5 though?



Probably VR and Streaming.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 15, 2018)

As the resident Senran weeb of the forum I feel like I should post this since we're in the middle of dumping on Sony.


Real talk, I keep on reading the first sentence over and over and I'm Iegit having trouble deciphering what it's trying to say. Whether or not they remove content is no skin off my nose since Steam exists, but for the life of me can't figure out what this statement has to do with it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Most of the times I realize Capcom has managed to get its shit together because they completely and utterly fail in the mobile business. I sincerely they keep fucking up, they keep proving they're that company that's on that fragile stand that needs laser-focused fuckups to steer them on the right direction. Whoever was responsible for the RE engine deserves a medal.That crap is making them shit amazing looking, incredibly smooth games.



Can they be steered in the right direction of making a solid fighter already. Been a while since Marvel 3 FFS. 



Shirker said:


> As the resident Senran weeb of the forum I feel like I should post this since we're in the middle of dumping on Sony.
> 
> 
> Real talk, I keep on reading the first sentence over and over and I'm Iegit having trouble deciphering what it's trying to say. Whether or not they remove content is no skin off my nose since Steam exists, but for the life of me can't figure out what this statement has to do with it.



So that community manager lost their job right? Can't believe they actually replied that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2018)

Guy: why doesn't my car come with a steering wheel?

If every car released was the same, why buy the next? There may have been a change to said car, and it doesn't meet our standards anymore. Please refer to the designer of the car for more information. ^DB


Okay. Time to buy an extra Switch for homebrew


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2018)

I like how Dorito Pope reduces everything he does to a glorified commercial. I also like he separates Video Games and eSports.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how Dorito Pope reduces everything he does to a glorified commercial. I also like he separates Video Games and eSports.



oooooooooooookay. time for some shut eye, cuz I thought I was seeing a angelic upside down dildo at first. later nerds.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2018)

Clearly you don't have dildos at home, you fucking nerd.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2018)

I hope all this dumping on them humbles and focuses them for the PS5 so we do not get another PS3 start.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 15, 2018)

"BREAK THEIR CREDIBILITY. MAEK DEM HUMBLE!"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 16, 2018)

so about PS5 ..


you guys [HASHTAG]#team2019[/HASHTAG] or [HASHTAG]#team2020[/HASHTAG] ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2018)

Cool that'll finally get to play colors.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 16, 2018)

I kind of wish they _would_ release the non-Steam games on Steam. I'd even buy '06 again, if only because I'm sure someone would try modding it into something less unbearable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2018)

Every part of this game kicks serious tits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2018)

My brother from Arabian descent. I was literally just about to post that shit. That is some old school konami goodness, especially the last baby angel dropping the sword and the dude grabbing and slashing it in one movement. Easiily one of my most anticipated games.


----------



## Keishin (Oct 17, 2018)

Finished Danganronpa 2 .Dr1 was trash 4/10 but 2 was solid 7/10 ending n pacing need fix, too slow.

Also finished Professor Layton 6 The Azran Legacy.Great game but too quick paced for the amount of characters it dealt with, the ending was far too rushed for the 5 main characters that the game had. But its the most "well written" Layton game when it comes to worldbuilding and the most storyline heavy layton game as it's like the last chapter of every other game except from the very beginning to the end. Very neat didnt expect them to do that.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 17, 2018)

Keishin said:


> Dr1 was trash 4/10


This kind of heresy is illegal in some jurisdictions.

Can recommend v3 if you liked 2, though. It has *issues* but it's a great DR game regardless.


----------



## Keishin (Oct 17, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> This kind of heresy is illegal in some jurisdictions.
> 
> Can recommend v3 if you liked 2, though. It has *issues* but it's a great DR game regardless.


1 was dog shit bruh absolutely abysmal worse than AA2.
idk if i can bother w/ 3 the first 2 have me drained


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2018)

Speaking of Danganronpa. Just saw Hard Times at the El Royale, and that shit basically unfolds like one of them visuals novels thingies. Also, The Dude still got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2018)

When Ubisoft makes better Starfox games than Nintendo and they're not even Starfox games. 



Life or Treat said:


> Speaking of Danganronpa. Just saw Hard Times at the El Royale, and that shit basically unfolds like one of them visuals novels thingies. Also, The Dude still got it.



That movie still isn't in my local theaters, looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Kounna (Oct 18, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> When Ubisoft makes better Starfox games than Nintendo and they're not even Starfox games.


Idk y nintendo doesnt outsource their properties more. Id software could probably make a great metroid game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2018)

Dude this battle system looks intense. Too bad the story is prolly Persona but a billion times garbager. 

@Buskuv


----------



## Keishin (Oct 18, 2018)

Life or Treat said:


> Dude this battle system looks intense. Too bad the story is prolly Persona but a billion times garbager.
> 
> @Buskuv


That looks like garbage even if persoan 5 was pretty trash towards the end it and had a dragged out plot that just looks slowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 19, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> When Ubisoft makes better Starfox games than Nintendo and they're not even Starfox games.
> 
> 
> 
> That movie still isn't in my local theaters, looks pretty awesome.


apparently, the star fox integration is more extensive than I thought it was gonna be. I thought that it would be just a simple addition of characters and arwings, but nah.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2018)

I read somewhere they have their own small campaign and shit. The dev team are massive fans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That movie still isn't in my local theaters, looks pretty awesome.



It's a pretty decent popcorn flick. Has all the cheese of a 90s thriller which is a huge plus for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2018)

No gaeming this weekend as I am about to binge Emodevil season 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> especially the last baby angel dropping the sword and the dude grabbing and slashing it in one movement.



Fucking right? Fucking remember when animations and sprites were done so things would appear cool? Fucking miss that shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2018)

Been playing DMC4 SE because that's how I cope with my blackout for 5. I swear I have less urges dealing with blow.

Gonna deepdive Resident Evil 2 this weekend now that I managed to buy a PS2 that's fucking pristine. Thank God for our second hand gaming market.



Life or Treat said:


> Fucking right? Fucking remember when animations and sprites were done so things would appear cool? Fucking miss that shit.



There's a lot of it in Bloostained but I'm too much of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to totally appreciate it just because it ain't spritework.

Nah, I still love Miriam's JoJo moves. But Blasphemous is all about heavy visual information purely for rule of cool and that's the shit that made me love 2D when I was young.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Been playing DMC4 SE because that's how I cope with my blackout for 5. I swear I have less urges dealing with blow.
> 
> Gonna deepdive Resident Evil 2 this weekend now that I managed to buy a PS2 that's fucking pristine. Thank God for our second hand gaming market.



Fam. Make some time for Hollow Knight. Coolest Zeldavania you'll play. 




> There's a lot of it in Bloostained but I'm much of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to totally appreciate it just because it ain't spritework.
> 
> Nah, I still love Miriam's JoJo moves. But Blasphemous is all about heavy visual information purely for rule of cool and that's the shit that made me love 2D when I was young.



That Bushiden kickstarter gives me the same vibe. Plan to back it tomorrow when I pay some of my credit card bill.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 19, 2018)

Life or Treat said:


> Fam. Make some time for Hollow Knight. Coolest Zeldavania you'll play.


Can confirm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2018)

Backed for the steam version along with access to the beta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2018)

Superman fodderzies 4 Thor-level beings at once
*
MediEvil Remastered news coming “in the next week or two”*
PlayStation Blogcast teases "big update."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2018)

Life or Treat said:


> Backed for the steam version along with access to the beta.



Oh shit, this the game you mentioned before? This is some 16 bit love right there. I'm not feeling the main guy's design but the game and animations looks legit as fuck. Backed. Just in time for it to fail too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just in time for it to fail too.



Oh you noticed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2018)

Maybe it'll get a final push. hopefully. Kickstarter ended up turning into an 2D gaming platform and it's practically everything it needs to do in my book. Remember when people thought this would change AAA gaming? How fucking stupid people could be.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 22, 2018)

Kounna said:


> Idk y nintendo doesnt outsource their properties more. Id software could probably make a great metroid game.



third parties making better games on their own ip's is not a good look.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2018)

Small wonder why Obsidian never made another Fallout game. Everybody kept saying how New Vegas was much better than 3 or 4, which it is.

Fuck, Bethesda's so lost with building up the universe, they have the retcon the Brootherhood of Steel's existence so they can add them in that Fallout 76 mess since they're fucking creatively bankrupt.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 23, 2018)

YEH.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> YEH.



Holy shit, that's some pretty neat retrofication there. Most modern retro shit falls under the trap of  high quality assets and modern game design, example would be whatsitsface where it had the doom/wolfie graphics but ended up being a rouge map kinda shit. But at first glace this looks like the real deal. 

One thing I'd change is lowering the quality of the protag's voice so it fits with the whole package.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 23, 2018)

Voidpoint was founded by a team of famous Build modders that were so legit, they were hired by 3D Realms and Gearbox for any Build game being remastered or rereleased. Basically Duke/Blood/Shadow Warrior autists. Think Sonic Mania but with shotguns and tits. These guys know their shit, which is why it looks like a genuine Build game but if the engine had legitimate improvements.

That 2D output for next year is becoming insane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> tits


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 23, 2018)

Focusing on them key words, yah nerd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Focusing on them key words, yah nerd.



No I get you. I think we had a convo similar to this before. The Mania analogy is on point. Mania team especially nailed the old physics which is something Sanic tem have been trying to recreate or "improve" for decades.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey, anyone would like to help me out with this?
I am hoping that Goodsmile may do a rerelease of Camilla from Fire Emblem. Fortunately they offer a rerelease request form that can be filled, takes one minute of your time.


You may argue "why dont you just get it on ebay?" the problem is that ebay is filled with scalpers that sell her at over $400 usd. Which is insane if you consider her normal price was 140.
If you do it, I'll rep you as thanks!


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> YEH.


wow, im surprised it's getting a physical release.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2018)

Wolfgetsu said:


> Hey, anyone would like to help me out with this?
> I am hoping that Goodsmile may do a rerelease of Camilla from Fire Emblem. Fortunately they offer a rerelease request form that can be filled, takes one minute of your time.
> 
> 
> ...


 Since it's Camilla, I'll do it.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2018)

Life or Treat said:


>



Goal met. Get wrecked. Play sprite.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Goal met. Get wrecked. Play sprite.



Cool shiz. Peeps were just waiting for their paychecks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 25, 2018)

SO checking when Castlevania season 2 was hitting and it's already tomorrow. Fucking nice.

And I'm 99% sure that's Hector on the left there so I guess we're also getting some Curse of Darkness mixed in the adaptation of the third game. Makes perfect sense, really. Don't recognize any other character there so they're probably all original donut steels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm planning to buy a PS4. Naturally, I will try to find the cheapest one possible.

Is that a bad thing? I mean, it's fine as long as it can run games, right?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Oct 26, 2018)

Random Nerd Rage!

If you play *MTG Arena* using a Merfolk deck, you are a bad person.

That is all.
  



Sorry. Had to get that off my chest. Been bugging me for a week. Carry on.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 26, 2018)

Luiz said:


> I'm planning to buy a PS4. Naturally, I will try to find the cheapest one possible.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I mean, it's fine as long as it can run games, right?



I think the whole "PS4 Pro" stuff is just a massively improvement for gaming performances, but for the most part, you should still be fine to get an older PS4 if you just want to play games.
Although someone could correct me if I'm missing something.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 26, 2018)

Luiz said:


> I'm planning to buy a PS4. Naturally, I will try to find the cheapest one possible.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I mean, it's fine as long as it can run games, right?


you should look up all the games you plan on buying for ps4 and see the differences between regular and ps4 pro performances for each. Depending where you live, you will be able to find a regular slim for cheap if you buy it new, but depending on the games...you might see an extra $100-$150 in price for the Pro to be worth it. I have a Pro and don't regret it over getting a slim.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 28, 2018)

Life or Treat said:


>


reporting this post for profanity


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 29, 2018)

Life or Treat said:


>



I'm still bewildered on how this reversal happened.
One day, they'll both be cigarettes . . .  please.


Anyhoo, full list of PS Classic Games:

Battle Arena Toshinden
Cool Boarders 2
Destruction Derby
Final Fantasy VII
Grand Theft Auto
Intelligent Qube
Jumping Flash
Metal Gear Solid
Driller
Oddworld: Abe’s Oddysee
Rayman
Resident Evil Director’s Cut
Revelations: Persona
Ridge Racer Type 4
Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo
Syphon Filter
Tekken 3
Tom Clancy’s Rainbow Six
Twisted Metal
Wild Arms
All I wanted was R-Type Delta and Valkyrie Profile, and maybe a Suikoden or two.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2018)

>Ctrl + F
>Searches for Parasite Eve
>0 results

weak.

And I am assuming SOTN+Crash+Sypro aint there cuz they have their own re-releases, but then again I see RE1 yet no RE3 or Dino Crisis


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2018)

BTW... Destiny 3 news leaked. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




:letgo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2018)

Life or Treat said:


> >Ctrl + F
> >Searches for Parasite Eve
> >0 results
> 
> ...



Sony banked the Requiem release so that's why it ain't there. Crash and Spyro is totally because of the timing of the remakes, what's the point really? Same goes for RE2. 

No Parasite Eve, Dino Crisis, Soul Reaver, Ape Escape and Tomb Raider 2 is weak as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sony banked the Requiem release so that's why it ain't there. Crash and Spyro is totally because of the timing of the remakes, what's the point really? Same goes for RE2.
> 
> No Parasite Eve, Dino Crisis, Soul Reaver, Ape Escape and Tomb Raider 2 is weak as fuck.



I love puzzle fighter. But all things considered, the capcom reps are shit.


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2018)

Life or Treat said:


>





blakstealth said:


> reporting this post for profanity





EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I'm still bewildered on how this reversal happened.
> One day, they'll both be cigarettes . . . please



What is this about ps4 censoring stuff?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 30, 2018)

Superman said:


> What is this about ps4 censoring stuff?


I could be wrong, but I assumed it was about RDR2's profanity check when you get to name your horse.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 30, 2018)

Sony's cracking down on boob jiggles and risqué content on their more niche ecchi games....including in Japan which is fucking bizarre.

So, maybe that and what @blakstealth  said. Sony is taking some weird turns considering how Tits and Ass oriented Nintendo is nowadays.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I could be wrong, but I assumed it was about RDR2's profanity check when you get to name your horse.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Sony's cracking down on boob jiggles and risqué content on their more niche ecchi games....including in Japan which is fucking bizarre.
> 
> So, maybe that and what @blakstealth said. Sony is taking some weird turns considering how Tits and Ass oriented Nintendo is nowadays.



 Weird. Is it that they are afraid of what 2018 has been?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 30, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sony's cracking down on boob jiggles and risqué content on their more niche ecchi games....including in Japan which is fucking bizarre.


ah yes. that too. Totally forgot about that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2018)

I posted that under the assumption that it's about Sony becoming boring prudes. They censored a lot of ecchi shit lately, and their responses to such censorings have been abysmal, PR-wise.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2018)

The World said:


>



The future is now.



Superman said:


> Weird. Is it that they are afraid of what 2018 has been?



Picked a fucking dumb time to suddenly perk up if that's the case. Entertainment has been in and out of several trash fires concerning that type of thing for the past 5 years now. Nah, i think it's probably something way more mundane. Maybe management has changed or something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 30, 2018)

Maybe the Olympics are helping with that, I know there's this political movement pushing to make Japan look "normal" atop the whole " japan cool" program they pushed a few years ago to stimulate tourism and immigration.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2018)

hhhhmmmmmm Playstation classic. Meh line up for games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2018)

DAT CASTLEVANIA SEASON 2, BITCHES.

Gonna go and start with the bad to end my opinion on a positive note since this season had extreme highs that justified this entire thing happening. Some of it rubbed me the wrong way, though. Spoilers ahead, bitches.

*Bad:*

Vampire Politics - It's obvious that the animation team wants to make each fight scene stand out with the best animation they can pull off so of course they're going to have to tell a story around Trevor and Gang finding Dracula to put him out of his misery. And the story the writer came up is this pseudo Game of Thrones bullshit where Dracula promotes Isaac and Hector which are Curse of Darkness human characters as the leaders of the the vampire army. This blows over because the vampires are egocentric assholes and they want to do shit their way while others want to betray Dracula and become top dog. This shit sounds fine and dandy on paper but only like, 2 vampires have characters and 1 of them is a complete Viking retard and the other is Cunt Carmilla. They do NOT carry this thing at all because Carmilla and Isaac are the only characters with 2 brain cells and the other 2 are extremely easily manipulated. There's no mind games or exciting buildup, just idiot characters being led along. This is all worsened because Dracula is passive as shit, who just mourns his wife which is fine on its own but in the context of this story, is a cheap way to make this betrayal happen without any problems.

Length: It's 8 episodes long and 70% of it is what I just wrote about. Trevor and the Gang lead less than half of the show which is pretty fucking bizarre.

Soundtrack: Same as before, flaccid as shit.

Blacked: Isaac is now black and a completely different character because reasons. Why not make a new character instead?

No shows: This season tried a lot more with callbacks from the series in a way that felt totally natural. So why no Grant or Death? Death would've made that political garbage a lot more interesting.

*Good:*

Trevor and the Gang: Their personalities bounce off each other so well that banter is always entertaining and Trevor/Alucard's beef is perfectly understandable and resolved as fast as it needed to be. And Sypha is a perfect girl to smooth their edges. Everyone feels necessary which is something hard to pull, it's easy for group to just have mascots blabbering around.

Bestiary: Generic vampire bats are in the background. We got a BUNCH of Castlevania monsters that led every single fight against Trevor/Alucard. Slogra, Gaibon, Malphas, Minotaur, Drake and I can't fucking remember the spear demon's name.

Fights: Same thing as season 1. Trevor and Alucard's gameplay are perfectly translated into animation. Trevor jumps, swings and whips in a way that looks fucking cool, some Indiana Jones if he was a cartoon shit. Alucard is just like before but now he also uses the sword like the sword familiar in SotN. Sypha's magic is the coolest shit and is used in a more interesting way than season 1. Hell, first fight of the season is Gaibon carrying Slogra towards the gang, it's shit like that that made me smile.

Isaac: Ironically enough, the original Isaac in Curse of Darkness was a shit villain and this interpretation ended up with the most interesting character of the political bullshit and landed the best kills. He's also the loose end for third season which I assume is entering Curse of Darkness territory which is the only way they're heading unless they're going full original now.

Sypha: Is my waifu.

Episode 7: Whatever you think about this season and the shit it did wrong or what adapted part of it didn't vibe with you, if you don't think that episode 7 is the tightest shit and distills what the game series is all about, I doubt you're a CV fan. It's the hypest shit. And the soundtrack complaint does not fucking apply here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 31, 2018)

Forgot how much of an asshole Trevor is tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Kounna (Oct 31, 2018)

Thought it was Legolas for a second.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2018)

the dislikes ratio on this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the dislikes ratio on this



"C&C fans are too stupid to know what they want, so we made them COMPETITIVE mobileshit."

E3 had some special highpoints there.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 31, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the dislikes ratio on this


why is your pikachu pooped out?


----------



## The World (Oct 31, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> why is your pikachu pooped out?


cuz he been fuckin it


----------



## The World (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 31, 2018)

The World said:


> cuz he been fuckin it


oh my fuckin god


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 31, 2018)

Looks like it had fun, though. That's the important thing.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 31, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> Looks like it had fun, though. That's the important thing.


jesus fuckin christ


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> why is your pikachu pooped out?


cause he is high on some sweet pokeblock


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 31, 2018)

Pikachu must be sunbathing.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 1, 2018)

So, any of you got the Castlevania Symphony/Rondo collection yet? how is it?


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Disquiet (Nov 1, 2018)

The World said:


>


Trails in the Sky was charming, and I love the characters, but I find the gameplay a little too dull. I stopped playing near the beginning of the second game.

I'll get back to it; I really want to love it, but it's frustrating how much I don't.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


>



Whoops. Something went wrong.

We could not find that clip


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2018)

Life or Treat said:


> Whoops. Something went wrong.
> 
> We could not find that clip


It was basically out of touch Blizz developers making dumb mobile shit for Diablo and getting boo'd


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2018)

Life or Treat said:


> Whoops. Something went wrong.
> 
> We could not find that clip





So Blizzard decided to end the Con with a Diablo mobileshit announcement after leaving Diablo 3 to die slowly over the years and...somehow expected people to be thrilled? They were fucking decimated out there.

This is some last generation Capcom level tone deaf fuck up here. Vanilla was pretty much garbage but Reaper of Souls was a step in the right direction, at least as much as they could. Diablo is easily the series that was almost completely lost in translation after Blizzard became a gigantic company.

You had to pay to watch this shit, by the way. Those people asking questions paid 200 bucks. Fuck, I'd be pissed too.


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2018)

"YOU HAVE PHONES DON'T YOU???????????????????"


GACCHA


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 4, 2018)

I stopped giving a shit about the old IPs with the possible exception of Warcraft a long time ago, so this doesn’t faze me. I definitely understand and condone the outrage, but I’ve moved to greener pastures.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 4, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You had to pay to watch this shit, by the way. Those people asking questions paid 200 bucks. Fuck, I'd be pissed too.



Man.. paying for an e-ticket is some serious dumbassery, especially when all the trailers/gameplay vids are gonna be available immediately after the event is over. It's like paying to see e3 or a Nintendo direct. Now I've spent my dumb fair share of dumb dollars on dumb gaming shit, but that easily takes the dumb cake.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man.. paying for an e-ticket is some serious dumbassery, especially when all the trailers/gameplay vids are gonna be available immediately after the event is over. It's like paying to see e3 or a Nintendo direct. Now I've spent my dumb fair share of dumb dollars on dumb gaming shit, but that easily takes the dumb cake.



EA: Man, people are pretty mad about C&C mobile.

ActiBlizzard: Hold my $200 Latte.



Overwatch said:


>



Late to the party, dude. But anyone who likes FPS in any way, should play the fuck out of FEAR 1. God damn ballbuster of a game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 4, 2018)

Overwatch said:


>





Deathbringerpt said:


> Late to the party, dude. But anyone who likes FPS in any way, should play the fuck out of FEAR 1. God damn ballbuster of a game.



Alma is purty spoopy too.



Deathbringerpt said:


> EA: Man, people are pretty mad about C&C mobile.
> 
> ActiBlizzard: Hold my $200 Latte.



200 dollars


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 4, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> EA: Man, people are pretty mad about C&C mobile.
> 
> ActiBlizzard: Hold my $200 Latte.
> 
> ...



Late in what way? I played the original FEAR when it came out and I still enjoy it along with the Vivendi expansions, even if they didn't make a lot of sense. Sadly, the sequels could never live up to it.


----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2018)

I hope gaming companies never stop making conferences. This is quality lulz tbh.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 5, 2018)

They even dubbed the opening.


----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2018)

Isn't that the series with multiversal cthulhu like horrors?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 5, 2018)

Virtually every Castlevania game suffered this tragedy.

Actually so did 99% of games released in the 80s/90s. They slapped he-man clones with garbo art on covers and called it a day.


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 6, 2018)

I haven't liked all their games, but Treasure does always attract my attention. I loved Silhouette Mirage.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2018)

this is an injustice to all gamers alike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> this is an injustice to all gamers alike


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 7, 2018)

CD Projekt Red bent the knee to the non-gamer outrage brigade.


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2018)

tl;dr - RDR2 wins everything


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> tl;dr - RDR2 wins everything


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 10, 2018)

I appreciate you sharing the latest Nico Robin's priceless reaction.


----------



## Keishin (Nov 10, 2018)

TWD the game (2018) str8 dog shit mane


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 12, 2018)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Kounna (Nov 12, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> What are your thoughts?


>Live action Pokemon

I think I need eye bleach


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2018)

*holy shit that Psyduck will give me nightmares* 


for some reason I thought this would be a cutesy fully CGI movie exactly like the Detective Pikachu game cutscenes

this is actually live-action creepy "realistic" pokemon


these are the end times


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 12, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> Disquiet said:
> 
> 
> > I went into this trailer (and this entire concept) with no ounce of optimism in my body, but I'm honestly pretty surprised. It doesn't look bad at all.
> ...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2018)

Yeah, I actually liked it a lot myself, mostly because Ryan tends to do a good job as a smartass. Much like Disquiet tho, I didn't go in expecting much. Hell, I didn't even know it was a thing until one of my acquaintances brought it to my attention.

I kinda wish movies like this would turn the fucking lights on, but the world seems to have been treated with at least some respect otherwise. Will probably go see it mostly to see how some of the other Pokemon look. We really only saw, like, 6.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2018)

It has Mime comedy, Points for that. Honestly it's not half as bad as it could've been.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> tl;dr - RDR2 wins everything



The game awards? On my birthday? THANKS DORITO, POPE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2018)

That trailer was objectively funny. You can hate on the CGI all you want but Ryan Remolds was killing it as Pikachu.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2018)

I didn't laugh out loud or anything but I smirked throughout. If you wanna pull a talking Pikachu thing, this is a lot better than the actual game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2018)

When are we gonna get a weird animal mascot fighting game arena game 2D beatemup linear side scrolling MMO open world vaniagame game?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2018)

Holy fucking shit. 2019 pls chill.

The second game should be W102.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## kluang (Nov 14, 2018)

Its basically Sony vs everyone else


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2018)

Sony vs Sony xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2018)

kluang said:


> Its basically Sony vs everyone else



This show has been better than E3 the last two years tbh. Just wish they'd give the winners a few more seconds to celebrate instead of cutting their screen time for some dorito, razor, and gaeming chair ads.

Still more tolerable than the cup noodles shit from evo tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2018)

turn based strategy?

fuck this might be something.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2018)

!!!!!!!!

*Sony Interactive Entertainment Is Not Attending E3 In 2019*


----------



## Naruto (Nov 15, 2018)

What the fuck?


----------



## Karma (Nov 15, 2018)

Legit dont know wut this means.

Like, r they just so cocky that they think they can skip E3 or r they trying to build up announcements for wen the ps5 launches?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2018)

Sony Direct ?

Sonycon ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Karma (Nov 15, 2018)

". . . blew all their load this year and got nothing new to show . . ."

But they barely showed anything


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 15, 2018)

Luck said:


> ". . . blew all their load this year and got nothing new to show . . ."
> 
> But they barely showed anything


that last of us 2 venue at e3 must've been what broke the camel's back. 

and those illustrious live performances last year weren't cheap, I'm sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



This is kinda a dumb excuse. They'll still need to show their games somewhere. Unless they don't really have any games to show other than tech demos.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2018)

Luck said:


> Legit dont know wut this means.
> 
> Like, r they just so cocky that they think they can skip E3 or r they trying to build up announcements for wen the ps5 launches?


Probably saving all the juice for their own event. PS5 reveal incoming



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is kinda a dumb excuse. They'll still need to show their games somewhere. Unless they don't really have any games to show other than tech demos.


they blew their load already these past 2 years


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2018)

I was just about to post that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2018)

wat
a
t


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2018)

Not how I expected two of my favorite franchises to crossover, but I'll take it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2018)

Link removed

GOTY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> !!!!!!!!
> 
> *Sony Interactive Entertainment Is Not Attending E3 In 2019*



I just can't get over this. Is Sony just giving up on western events? Do they think it's not worth their time?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2018)

prepping for PS5 obviously 


question is when and how ? @ PSX 2019 ? or a special separate PS5 reveal event ?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 18, 2018)

The last thing I read on the PS5 is from a Reddit user who claims to know Sony will reveal the PS5 on two events in 2019, launch being in 3rd quarter 2020. Price being $500.

The same user correctly predicted Sony's absence from next years E3 weeks in advance, so he's not just a troll, at least.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2018)

500 dollaridoos?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I just can't get over this. Is Sony just giving up on western events? Do they think it's not worth their time?



From what I understand, there aint even gonna be booths and shit. I think your question will be answered at TGA. If they no-show that event as well (like offer zero trailers), then maybe Sony is getting arrogant again. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> prepping for PS5 obviously
> 
> 
> question is when and how ? @ PSX 2019 ? or a special separate PS5 reveal event ?



Okay, but no presence at all? Like they could've at least put out LoU2 booths or something.



Naruto said:


> 500 dollaridoos?



I hear it's supposed to run shit 60fps@4K across the board.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay, but no presence at all? Like they could've at least put out LoU2 booths or something.


maybe they thought they cant do a good conference

and with no conference, just renting booths for some demos isnt worth the $$ or something, idk


or maybe they really will do a PS5 reveal event mid 2019


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> just renting booths for some demos isnt worth the $$ or something, id



Demos are what booths are for.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 18, 2018)

That Tentacruel banner


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> From what I understand, there aint even gonna be booths and shit. I think your question will be answered at TGA. If they no-show that event as well (like offer zero trailers), then maybe Sony is getting arrogant again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS5pro must run 85-90fps@4k then

I'll wait another 4 years


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I hear it's supposed to run shit 60fps@4K across the board.



At 500 dolaridoos? I highly doubt that


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2018)

4K@60 in minecraft


----------



## Karma (Nov 18, 2018)

That is way too much money, hopefully Sony doesnt go back to their ps3 days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2018)

With Jap devs finally getting the hang of HD games and somewhat accepting steam as a viable platform, Sony fucking up the next gen wont be that big of a deal tbh.  

Also Ninty having a cheap asf hybrid helps.


----------



## Karma (Nov 18, 2018)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu I saw Majin Lu asking other sections if they want a new rating. U think u could get the arcade one?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2018)

Luck said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu I saw Majin Lu asking other sections if they want a new rating. U think u could get the arcade one?



We're already working on one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2018)

you need to somehow fit this into the rating


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 19, 2018)

"Thank you for calling Gamestop. This is Brian, how can I help you?"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2018)

Random thought, Metroid outsourced to Capcom using the RE engine and REmake 2 gameplay.



EDIT: No. I'm a dumbfuck.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 20, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> REmake 2 gameplay.



Uh, no?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Uh, no?



Over the shoulder atmospheric horseshit. Would easily be better than any prime game. And yeah I know, 2D >>>>>>>

Just thinking of an alternative to the Prime games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2018)

Okay thinking about it now. That would be very grounded, which is 99% of the reason why I hated Prime to begin. I'm stupid, move along now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2018)

Hey, Capcom made the Zelda Spirit games and then stole the director who went to make Breath of the Wild.

Stranger shit has happened.

What Metroid needs is a post Fusion sprite 2D game while Prime 4 does its thing. If you go the crazy action angle, that WiiU Metroid party game was a great fucking template to go with. Sprinkle a little Vanquish in there to show Other M how shit's done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2018)

2D would be sweeeeeeeeeet... 

Maybe Mercury Steam are already working on a 2.5D game for the Switch. I legit liked Samus Returns. To the point where I overlooked all of its issues. Truly a fun game.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 20, 2018)

will I go to HFIL for laughing at the last 10 seconds of this ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 21, 2018)

*Peasant:* "gamepads are great for FPS"

*Me:*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2018)

Naruto said:


> *Peasant:* "gamepads are great for FPS"
> 
> *Me:*



I made the jump with Overwatch, and even a scrub like me felt the difference. Now I can't go back to a controller for shooters.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 21, 2018)

Naruto said:


> *Peasant:* "gamepads are great for FPS"
> 
> *Me:*


where are the killstreaks?


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I made the jump with Overwatch, and even a scrub like me felt the difference. Now I can't go back to a controller for shooters.


what's your battle.net tag?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2018)

I like Tetris as much as the next nerd but come the fuck on. 



The World said:


> what's your battle.net tag?



kurisu#21828 but I don't play much atm.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 21, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I like Tetris as much as the next nerd but come the fuck on.


have you played it?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 21, 2018)

Naruto said:


> *Peasant:* "gamepads are great for FPS"
> 
> *Me:*



I can play on both, the precision offered with a mouse is unparalleled. One of the games I am playing currently I am holding the controller with my left hand and my mouse with my right, it works better then it has any right too. 

There should be more trackball controllers, would be perfect.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> have you played it?



Breh it's Tetris. I have my copy of Puyo Puyo Tetris for my Tetris fix. The aesthetics and audio (altho I still prefer the original tune) of Tetris Effect is a damn good touch, but these scores are a bit much.


----------



## Karma (Nov 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Breh it's Tetris. I have my copy of Puyo Puyo Tetris for my Tetris fix. The aesthetics and audio (altho I still prefer the original tune) of Tetris Effect is a damn good touch, but these scores are a bit much.


Like, most movie reviewers hold a Quentin Tarantino movie to different standards than a DreamWorks movie, same logic here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

???


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ???



What the fuck? Why would you tank Nocturne's scores? 

Is this some kind of retaliation  ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)

Luck said:


> Like, most movie reviewers hold a Quentin Tarantino movie to different standards than a DreamWorks movie, same logic here.



Not sure I follow the analogy here. Tetris is still Tetris, it's vanilla. You can add a shitload of toppings but it's vanilla at the end of the day. And Vanilla is excellent, but it hasn't been groundbreaking for a fucking long time. Was just talking to Nardo about oversaturation of high scores, and this is a fine example.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ???



What the fuck. The SMT games are one of the few pure IPs left that still does turn-based gameplay and* does it fucking right*. Fuck the dickless whores who did this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)

Naruto said:


> Is this some kind of retaliation  ?



Retaliation for what?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Retaliation for what?



I mean, Fallout 76 got awful user review scores recently, maybe a fanboy with a botnet decided to strike at a series beloved by some dude he got into an argument with.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)

Naruto said:


>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)

Some of my more casual friends and co-workers tend to hold reviews as gospel. So I try to recommend some of the low scoring games under the excuse of "that it has good word of mouth". Now review bombing is gonna ruin that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)

*"Someone is really mad at the Matador fight."


*
...
*
:gitgud*


----------



## Karma (Nov 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not sure I follow the analogy here.


I just meant that its being judged under the specific criteria that it falls under instead of video games as a whole.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)

Luck said:


> I just meant that its being judged under the specific criteria that it falls under instead of video games as a whole.



So is it the QT or DW movies that are the same for movies?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)

Not uncommon from Sony, but still worth the post.


----------



## Karma (Nov 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So is it the QT or DW movies that are the same for movies?


What would u rate ur favorite QT movie and ur favorite DW movie? Im sure the score for both will be close to one another but for completely different reasons. I think its kinda like that for video games as well , but, unlike movies, video games can way more different from one another.

I can see y gaming outlets r giving this a 10/10 (music, tweaks to gameplay, visuals, etc), but its not something I would buy personally since I get bored easily with Tetris.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2018)

Well, Sony banned me a couple of months ago and they're fucking assholes but that one is still funny. Sony feels like Marvel pushing the fucking Avengers and BLack Panther for all Oscars in existence. It's so desperate for artistic validation, they're too thin on the eye to notice they're already at the top of what they're doing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)

Luck said:


> What would u rate ur favorite QT movie and ur favorite DW movie? Im sure the score for both will be close to one another but for completely different reasons. I think its kinda like that for video games as well , but, unlike movies, video games can way more different from one another.
> 
> I can see y gaming outlets r giving this a 10/10 (music, tweaks to gameplay, visuals, etc), but its not something I would buy personally since I get bored easily with Tetris.



You can get those points across without giving it a 10 tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not sure I follow the analogy here. Tetris is still Tetris, it's vanilla. You can add a shitload of toppings but it's vanilla at the end of the day. And Vanilla is excellent, but it hasn't been groundbreaking for a fucking long time. Was just talking to Nardo about oversaturation of high scores, and this is a fine example.



Toppings can make or break a fine vanilla icecream, man. This is one of those games that's more of VR game than a straight up Tetris thing. I've seen a video of some dude showing it to a professional Tetris player (Shit you not) and the guy thought it was meh as fuck until he picked VR.

Inflated high scores is definitely a retarded part of the industry but fuck me if I don't love seeing a tetris experience falling well with "Citizen Kane" scouting Journos. Plus, it's the Elite Beat Agents/Rez guy, he needs to get more music shit out the door.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Some of my more casual friends and co-workers tend to hold reviews as gospel. So I try to recommend some of the low scoring games under the excuse of "that it has good word of mouth". Now review bombing is gonna ruin that.



Some review sites are straight out refusing to play Fallout 76 to finish their review article and just tweeting to not fucking play it. Bethesda finally overplayed their BUG MEMETRY XD hand, spinoff or not.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Toppings can make or break a fine vanilla icecream, man. This is one of those games that's more of VR game than a straight up Tetris thing. I've seen a video of some dude showing it to a professional Tetris player (Shit you not) and the guy thought it was meh as fuck until he picked VR.
> 
> Inflated high scores is definitely a retarded part of the industry but fuck me if I don't love seeing a tetris experience falling well with "Citizen Kane" scouting Journos. Plus, it's the Elite Beat Agents/Rez guy, he needs to get more music shit out the door.



Maybe I'm being pissy, but I don' see it. Shit might sound suspect since my bleeding heart was nowhere to be found with other perfect scoring games, but I brought it up since Nardo and I talked about this yesterday. 

All these points can be made without it getting perfect scores. I'm sure it's a grand experience, but mechanically it's still more or less the same gameplay from a billion years ago, which is perfect, but not deserving of perfect scores in 2018. 

Ehh.. I'll pick it up when it's free on PS+ 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Some review sites are straight out *refusing to play Fallout 76 to finish their review article and just tweeting to not fucking play it.* Bethesda finally overplayed their BUG MEMETRY XD hand, spinoff or not.



Wait. For real?


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Nov 22, 2018)

20 year anniversary of FF8 coming up and I'm expecting square to give me something or so help me God......


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 22, 2018)

Konami Yatsa said:


> 20 year anniversary of FF8 coming up and I'm expecting square to give me something or so help me God......


they'll announce some more upcoming project cancellations.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)

Konami Yatsa said:


> 20 year anniversary of FF8 coming up and I'm expecting square to give me something or so help me God......


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Konami Yatsa (Nov 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>






blakstealth said:


> they'll announce some more upcoming project cancellations.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Is this legit?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is this legit?



The Wendy's tweet? yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2018)

That's fucking hilarious, holy shit.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 23, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not uncommon from Sony, but still worth the post.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2018)

So make enough e-noise and Sony will be forced to do their fucking job. Gotcha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 23, 2018)

Gonna try and start posting in this section because of Kris 

Now time to find the Starcraft 2 and Warcraft 3 threads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 23, 2018)

Is that David Jaffe? Man.

What the hell is talking about? lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Gonna try and start posting in this section because of Kris
> 
> Now time to find the Starcraft 2 and Warcraft 3 threads



Yes. We're cool here.

About those games tho 





Not the most active threads, but that can always change 




blakstealth said:


> Is that David Jaffe? Man.
> 
> What the hell is talking about? lol



He's NOT WRONG, for the most part at least, but I mean blaming his departure from AAA games on dying creativity sounds suspect as fuck. Especially when his last game that he's been working on forever has flopped. Say what you will about games like Uncharted, AssCreed or whatever.. They bring in the green.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2018)

also questioned

The fact that this is a conversation.

Dude, fuck is wrong with Sony.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2018)

BEHOLD our new git gud rating


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 24, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> BEHOLD our new git gud rating


I came for this. 


Cuphead me


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 24, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> also questioned
> 
> The fact that this is a conversation.
> 
> Dude, fuck is wrong with Sony.



Here's your reason: America


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2018)

Jon Snow said:


> Here's your reason: America





PC and Switch should be the go to places for Jap devs now tho.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 24, 2018)

America was a mistake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> !!!!!!!!
> 
> *Sony Interactive Entertainment Is Not Attending E3 In 2019*



I was surprised for 5 seconds there. Sony's last E3 was the same Shit Sandwich with extra sauces. AAA these is taking so much time and resources that all of western gayming Sony literally cannot keep work on more than 1 game, maybe 2 games this generation even with more people these teams ever had. Half the reason why the PS4 picked the fuck up after almost 2 years of nothing was cause Japanese gaming fucking exploded with games that were either AA or AAA from all over the place.

And while we're at it, Jaffe's monologue ain't wrong to anyone who kept up with the NARLIEST releases of gaming. God of War is a prime fucking example of this and everyone ate it up.

So they have no games to show and they're already cranking that PS5. They're fucking dry and actually being in E3 would out them a lot more than just being a no show. This way they can just jingle their keys long enough to have the bare minimum going.


Working in customer service, I absolutely guara-fucking-ntee that this was something that could've been fixed with a push of a button but no one wanted to take credit for reinstating the "Kike" account. If he didn't make a fuss online, he would have never seen his account back.



Jon Snow said:


> Here's your reason: America



Okay, didn't know about the merge and relocation . That fucking explains everything. That's even more calculated than I ever thought.


----------



## Karma (Nov 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2018)

Lookadat shit. Mecha Dragon giving Lady Gaga trouble. Stop scrubbing, he's the easiest boss.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Okay, didn't know about the merge and relocation . That fucking explains everything. That's even more calculated than I ever thought.



Dude that is fucking scary. It took so long for Jap devs to get shit going on HD consoles and now they have a potentially extra hurdle to go through to get their games out on the best selling console?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2018)

This was out? 

And based on those reviews, no wonder it got a quiet release.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude that is fucking scary. It took so long for Jap devs to get shit going on HD consoles and now they have a potentially extra hurdle to go through to get their games out on the best selling console?



They're killing the niche and not giving a fuck about it since they don't need to money. That hypcritical social justice is hitting strong and killing that shit. I don't give a darn about titty games and VNs but removing it cause of "muh sexism" is pretty sad. What's sadder is when legitimate games like Catherine, which already get bullshit social lynching, has to deal with this crap.

Tragic, man. Oh well, more for Switch. And this is when Japs are really gonna get their PC groove on if they want to bring that shit out.

Also I write all that shit and it's the titty censor you bounce back at me? Show me some thoughts, bro. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This was out?
> 
> And based on those reviews, no wonder it got a quiet release.



It's a beautiful fucking mess and the fact it got a spot at E3 is just deligthful.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



"Pirate our games and Mario will personally come to your house and stomp you to death"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're killing the niche and not giving a fuck about it since they don't need to money. That hypcritical social justice is hitting strong and killing that shit. I don't give a darn about titty games and VNs but removing it cause of "muh sexism" is pretty sad. What's sadder is when legitimate games like Catherine, which already get bullshit social lynching, has to deal with this crap.
> 
> Tragic, man. Oh well, more for Switch. And this is when Japs are really gonna get their PC groove on if they want to bring that shit out.



Still a hint of arrogance there I feel. If they weren't doing too well, they wouldn't be risking pissing off a margin of the market no matter how niche it is.

PC and Switch are perfect for those titles, cuz of the one-hand controller schtick. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Also I write all that shit and it's the titty censor you bounce back at me? Show me some thoughts, bro.



tits are import. But really, what else is there to say. It aint a WiiU situation that's for sure. Sony can get by 2019-2020 with GoT, LoU, and Kojima's Jizz Trap along with the sure thang 3rd party stuff. Altho I feel MS has a perfect opportunity to win a lot of peeps over, but MS gonna MS so who knows.

Switch is gonna be the tits in 2019 and 2020. It's cheap, cheap to dev for, hybrid, wont censor your lewds, and has a good chunk of Ninty exclusives. Gonna be a monstrous indie and AA title machine. Actually, I think THQ Nordic should port Darksiders 3 on it since it aint demanding. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> It's a beautiful fucking mess and the fact it got a spot at E3 is just deligthful.



Kinda wanna buy it, smoke some hashish, and play with friends.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2018)

@blakstealth Looking good in green bud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2018)

Never played this one. 

Remove the motion controls and I might be in.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 25, 2018)

About to watch the videos you linked me last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Never played this one.
> 
> Remove the motion controls and I might be in.



Imagine the Anti-Breath of the Wild.

There you go. You are now somewhat amused and insulted by Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Imagine the Anti-Breath of the Wild.
> 
> There you go. You are now somewhat amused and insulted by Nintendo.



Keyword: might. 

The gap I had skipping both the GC and Wii really left me unaware of many titles' insides and outs. I was purely a PS2/3 boy at the time cuz money was a biotch. And many Nintendo titles going fully motion controls only really turned me off for a min.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2018)

So Nintendo are now hiring high class whores to promote their shit? Damn.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Keyword: might.
> 
> The gap I had skipping both the GC and Wii really left me unaware of many titles' insides and outs. I was purely a PS2/3 boy at the time cuz money was a biotch. And many Nintendo titles going fully motion controls only really turned me off for a min.



It's the game amalgamation of Nintendo's creed that players are retards who can't play video games who need to be reminded how to have fun. It has absolutely no qualms with handholding you all how to spend rupees in the last hour of the game. I can count the good setpieces and bosses of this game with 1 hand. And they're fucking brilliant. But the game itself is Nintendo at its most condescending, it's the only Zelda I've never replayed and as much as I like the story for it's shonen dumbassery, I doubt I ever will. I guess the director took it to heart cause he made the complete polar opposite with BotW.

Ghirahim is a great villain, tho.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So Nintendo are now hiring high class whores to promote their shit? Damn.



So much for God being a Girl if she can't fucking work up a Mario Kart race.

But then again she's swimming in Hell's piss considering she's trying to work out Nintendo's online.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2018)

Doom Eternal Beta looking really weird right now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2018)

According to the update on the trademark, which can be viewed here, the agency says that the trademark was abandoned due to there being “no Statement of Use or Extension Request timely filed after Notice of Allowance was issued,” which essentially means Take-Two did nothing with it.

Of course, this should come as no surprise, as Rockstar has basically never commented on the game in an official capacity in the past 11 years. Frankly, the only place in 2018 where you can find mention of it on an official basis is a small page on both Rockstar Games and Take-Two’s websites.



pretendstobeshocked.gif


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's the game amalgamation of Nintendo's creed that players are retards who can't play video games who need to be reminded how to have fun. It has absolutely no qualms with handholding you all how to spend rupees in the last hour of the game. I can count the good setpieces and bosses of this game with 1 hand. And they're fucking brilliant. But the game itself is Nintendo at its most condescending, it's the only Zelda I've never replayed and as much as I like the story for it's shonen dumbassery, I doubt I ever will. I guess the director took it to heart cause he made the complete polar opposite with BotW.
> 
> Ghirahim is a great villain, tho.



Well, if they fix it and give it proper controls then I might be in. I mean, as long as it's not Press X to lonk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2018)

Don't wanna buy it but 20 bucks for God of War seems like a good deal.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2018)

Might as well get it and complain about it so you can enjoy DMC5 more.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 26, 2018)

The World said:


> Doom Eternal Beta looking really weird right now


I thought this was halo infinite

--

man, **** Pokemon Let's Go. I'm currently playing solitaire horse racing and it's pretty fun. 

It's a shame that some people apparently dismissed it just cos it's from game freak and it's not pokemon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I thought this was halo infinite
> 
> --
> 
> ...



Yeah, but does it have shrinking/expanding horse balls?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah, but does it have shrinking/expanding horse balls?


not my cute horseys


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2018)

Super Smash Ultimate got cracked already


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2018)

wow the particle effects on this copy and paste of Doom looks great


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2018)

The World said:


> wow the particle effects on this copy and paste of Doom looks great


this looks more fun than DOOM (2016) imo

--



this is wack


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2018)

Let's not get crazy, Doom 2016 plays fucking awesome and this excuse that it doesn't play like old school game so it's inherently worse is a pretty weak shtick. And Eternal looks like the tits.  

Game looks pretty fucking sweet, tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2018)

From what I've seen Doom Eternal plays better than any FPS ever. Can't believe an FPS is finally nailing the vertical level design. Hopefully it isn't scripted bullshit, and we can actually do all of that shit from the gameplay video.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm losing it with that friend with the sunglasses with DMC5 written on the lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The camera and unskippable walkies are really killing it for me. I'm already busy gaming-wise, but given the production values of the game I just thought 20 bucks is a good deal, but my time is worth more. And what's JAV?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2018)

japonais adulte vids?


----------



## Karma (Nov 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2018)

I really wish I had the time for these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2018)

oh wow this game is out already?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2018)

The World said:


> oh wow this game is out already?



Yeah, it's been out for a while. Very unpolished, but random fun it is. Also bought to support these guys as I have fond memories of the EX games.


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2018)

Why you giving me an old rating when this shit just came out today?


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2018)

Ohhh it came out on PS4? I don't acknowledge that system.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2018)

The World said:


> Why you giving me an old rating when this shit just came out today?



that's the steam release. The PS4 was back in June. My bad. Have a git gud rating instead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello, everyone! Welcome to the first of the monthly development updates that we will be sharing throughout the development of Bushiden! It's amazing to be able to say we are in full-on production of the game! Of course, this wouldn't be possible without all of you, so we just want to thank you all again!

The updates will vary in size and content and some will be more exciting than others. It all just depends what we are working on. Having said that, let's get into it!

We are about 4 weeks in to full-on development now and we have spent most of that time focusing on the Factory area which is the backdrop for the Prologue.




Tim has been hard at work expanding the tile set for this area and making sure that it will feature various rooms with completely different looks.



We are hoping sharing these images will get across the type of variety we will be going for in each and every level in the game!





Tim has also spent some time refining the existing factory tile set that you may recognize from the Kickstarter gameplay video!




You may notice these images are all just mock ups. There's no hud... they are not gameplay captures. While these tile sets are not in the game yet, they are ready to be used now. So... what's the hold up, right?

Well, Chris is busy making changes to Bushiden's game engine and adding some additional features to how the maps are handled by the game code. And once he started making those changes he decided to refactor some of the existing code which will make development easier down the road. Those changes should be finished within the next few days. At that point, we'll begin working towards an early version of the entire Factory level layout!

Tim has also worked on some new animations for Reylee and enemies over the last few weeks. We are expanding some of the existing enemies' abilities (block, second attack, etc...) and also adding additional animations to help bring them to life.







Some of these are still a work-in-progress, so please feel free to share any feedback that you have. Additional animations have been created, but we are not quite ready to show those off yet. All of these animations will find their way into the game next week once the new map system is completed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 30, 2018)

PLEASE PLAY OUR GAME


----------



## Garcher (Nov 30, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> PLEASE PLAY OUR GAME


> people who play FPS like Battlefield


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> PLEASE PLAY OUR GAME



Read that username as "EA: help"


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 1, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Jesus Fuckin' Christ took me months.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2018)

Rasa


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2018)

Awe inspiring name right there.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 3, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Rasa


aranea and lunafreya died for this name


----------



## Karma (Dec 3, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> lunafreya died


And I didnt give a single fuck


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2018)

Oh, this gonna be my shit.


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2018)

My little Pyramid Head imouto can't be this smoove.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2018)

Missed opportunity not to call it weabo games.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, this gonna be my shit.



This sprite work ma famalam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 3, 2018)

These close calls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2018)

So that's why Steam made those new revenue brackets. It's starting to sweat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2018)

fuck steam, fuck epicgames, fuck origin, fuck GFWL

GOG all the wey


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2018)

Fuck console wars. We full PC platform wars now. 

But iirc the epic games launcher is complete ass, they need to fix that shit, and feature all the qol shit from the steam store, library, etc..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2018)

The World said:


> fuck steam, fuck epicgames, fuck origin, fuck GFWL
> 
> GOG all the wey



don't forget the MS store as well. Killer Instinct is still in my queue.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2018)

I dont have GOG installed and Ive never bought a GOG game


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2018)

*A Crash Team Racing Remake may be announced at The Game Awards 2018 (Update: Eurogamer confirms)*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2018)

naisu. Tho I do hope they go 60fps on consoles otherwise it'll be very inferior to Mario Kart and thus makes buying it very moot if you already have MK8 or MK8D.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2018)

120 fps on PC


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2018)

Oh shit. Crash Racing was the shit. The only thing that drew me away from Mario Kart. This might be pretty big.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh shit. Crash Racing was the shit. The only thing that drew me away from Mario Kart. This might be pretty big.



As long as they don't monetize karts and kart parts that offer boosts online.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2018)

*EA Appears to Mock Battlefield V ‘Genderfield’ Community Complaints Through the Game’s Launch Party*


----------



## Karma (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Xiammes (Dec 4, 2018)

Oh boy, just about to do another dragon age run to help push me through inquisition. I wonder what lore and story things they are going to back peddle on now.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 4, 2018)

For all its myriad faults, I'll say one thing about Inquisition: it had some ASMR-level foley work. I could listen to the sound of footsteps on gravel in that game for hours.


----------



## Karma (Dec 4, 2018)

They should remaster 1 and 2 for current gen, id but it.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2018)

Seriously. Give controller support for the first two games on PC. I'm sure there's a mod for it but meh.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 4, 2018)

If any of you follow or familiar with Easy Allies, they're finally moving to a studio. I'll miss the garage...and the dog.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2018)

>trusting anything from EA


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2018)

KoF15 for 2020 and Samurai Showdown for 2019. SNK trying to have a decent release flow there.

Near a Tomato just reached 3.5 Mil. Not only 2B has legs in that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2018)

SNK gonna keep working on their models until we get some high quality shit in 3-4 years or so. Shodown already looks good tbh. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Near a Tomato just reached 3.5 Mil. Not only 2B has legs in that.



Cool. Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's a mighty high number for both Taro and Platinum. 

Speaking of Platinum, VGA needs some shit from them. Bayonetta, Babylon or what's it called, Granblue, and a new Kamiya game. Leggo.


----------



## Karma (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Karma (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 5, 2018)

kojima productions has become a goddamn tourist attraction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cool. Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's a mighty high number for both Taro and Platinum.
> 
> Speaking of Platinum, VGA needs some shit from them. Bayonetta, Babylon or what's it called, Granblue, and a new Kamiya game. Leggo.



Dude, Taro never made so much bank in his life. He used to be the quirky self hating developer that was lucky if he managed to get 300k sales on his cheap ass games. Taro's in the big league now. 


Smash is finally taking its toll on Sakurai. Man is actually aging for the first time in decades.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Blasphemous dev team liked my post


fuck y'all am e-famous now. suck it.


----------



## Karma (Dec 7, 2018)

Apprently Ultimate Alliance 3 isnt the Avengers Project


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2018)

Luck said:


> Apprently Ultimate Alliance 3 isnt the Avengers Project



Why would it be? The Avengers Project is a AAA PS4/Xbone game by Crystal Dynamics.


----------



## Karma (Dec 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why would it be? The Avengers Project is a AAA PS4/Xbone game by Crystal Dynamics.


U saying Ultimate Alliance aint good enough to be AAA


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2018)

at this point Avengers Project could be PS5 or cross-gen


----------



## Karma (Dec 7, 2018)

2019 is looking so fucking stacked its not even funny, holy shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2018)

Luck said:


> U saying Ultimate Alliance aint good enough to be AAA



IIRC it never was.


----------



## Simon (Dec 7, 2018)

Why do studios/publishers do this? They did the same thing with the last game, announced it and just started development, we got concept art trailers the next year, game didn't release till 2 1/2 years after the reveal.

Bethesda announcement of Fallout 4 always stood out to me. They revealed that game, it was already close to going gold and it released that upcoming Fall. I want that to be a trend.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2018)

Simon said:


> Why do studios/publishers do this? They did the same thing with the last game, announced it and just started development, we got concept art trailers the next year, game didn't release till 2 1/2 years after the reveal.
> 
> Bethesda announcement of Fallout 4 always stood out to me. They revealed that game, it was already close to going gold and it released that upcoming Fall. I want that to be a trend.


the trend where the game isn't fully finished and the developers leave the consumers to mod their game because the engine is an old rehashed piece of shit? lol yea right


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2018)

Simon said:


> Why do studios/publishers do this? They did the same thing with the last game, announced it and just started development, we got concept art trailers the next year, game didn't release till 2 1/2 years after the reveal.
> 
> Bethesda announcement of Fallout 4 always stood out to me. They revealed that game, it was already close to going gold and it released that upcoming Fall. I want that to be a trend.



Considering their reputation is pretty much in the shitter, they want to confirm that they actually still make games people want to play.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2018)

Bioware had to increase hype for Anthem by announcing a franchise people already love.

Considering they shat the bed with Mass Effect and scummy EA practices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2018)

**Demo for DMC5*

*Bone exclusive*

*


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Demo for DMC5*
> 
> *Bone exclusive*
> 
> *


*BETTER ON X*


----------



## Simon (Dec 8, 2018)

The World said:


> the trend where the game isn't fully finished and the developers leave the consumers to mod their game because the engine is an old rehashed piece of shit? lol yea right


I think you're missing my point, I want developers to hop on the trend of making games and then announcing them, not the other way around. Was using that particular announcement as an example.

Say what you want about Fallout 4, it was a finished product... a messy, buggy but finished product.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 8, 2018)

>Be me
>In 4th grade, mid-nineties because I'm an oldfag
>Chubby, awkward, mildly autistic with Tourette's
>rents SNES games that smell like cigarettes on the weekend
>rents Secret of Mana
>plays all weekend
>man, it'd be fun to make a tabletop version of an rpg
>works really hard on one for like half a year
>constant updates telling kids at school about my idea
>going great
>telling friend about it one day when substitute teacher overhears
>"You do know D&D already exists, right?"
>day ruined but life improved


----------



## Simon (Dec 10, 2018)

Is Persona 5 worth finishing? I absolutely loved Persona 4 Golden. I stopped playing due to the Morgana making me go to sleep early stuff started happening.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2018)

Simon said:


> I think you're missing my point, I want developers to hop on the trend of making games and then announcing them, not the other way around. Was using that particular announcement as an example.
> 
> Say what you want about Fallout 4, it was a finished product... a messy, buggy but finished product.


I knew what you were talking about, just mocking your naivety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2018)

Simon said:


> Is Persona 5 worth finishing? I absolutely loved Persona 4 Golden. I stopped playing due to the Morgana making me go to sleep early stuff started happening.


I must be the only person on Earth that didn't find that annoying lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2018)

**Work rotations*

*Weekends are usually meaningless*

*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2018)

This is going to be _hilarious_.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is going to be _hilarious_.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 10, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is going to be _hilarious_.


Jesus tap-dancing Christ


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2018)

Why does Sonic have muscle and joints?


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Why does Sonic have muscle and joints?


I know, right? It reminds me of some of the weird Knuckles art from the early/middle Archie comics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I must be the only person on Earth that didn't find that annoying lol.



Yeah I didnt mind it so much but the meme is kinda funny. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> This is going to be _hilarious_.



So this is how God dies.


----------



## Simon (Dec 11, 2018)

Do not like how humanoid his body is, waiting for the final version so we can see Sonic's hog.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2018)

Simon said:


> Do not like how humanoid his body is, waiting for the final version so we can see Sonic's hog.


you don't wanna see his hedge?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2018)

Haha, so random Taro wow xD

Now what happens to my base game?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 11, 2018)

You donate it to the poor.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Disquiet (Dec 11, 2018)

...I mean, it _does_ look cool, but is it Beyond Good and Evil?

I don't really follow gaming news all that religiously. Did we already know that Beyond Good and Evil 2 was going to be some sort of online open-world co-op game with a customisable avatar? Plot and character were the crux of Beyond Good and Evil, it ended on a cliffhanger, and it felt like the start of something. Are...are we not doing that? Are we doing this other thing? Does this thing relate to that thing at all?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2018)

lol so is the PC version still gonna be unpatched?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 11, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> ...I mean, it _does_ look cool, but is it Beyond Good and Evil?
> 
> I don't really follow gaming news all that religiously. Did we already know that Beyond Good and Evil 2 was going to be some sort of online open-world co-op game with a customisable avatar? *Plot and character were the crux of Beyond Good and Evil, it ended on a cliffhanger, and it felt like the start of something. Are...are we not doing that?* Are we doing this other thing? Does this thing relate to that thing at all?



Beyond Good and Evil 2 is a prequel so no.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm preparing for the downgrade

because this looks like what Star Citizen/No Man's Sky should have been


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2018)

Put Witcher in it too so the circle can be complete


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2018)

geralt in smash plz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2018)

> Pikachu is in there






@Ye Xiu Samus is too pure for dis


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2018)

calamity from fortnite with a whopping 4000%


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > Pikachu is in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > Pikachu is in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>no sonic

did we go through another great plague without anyone telling me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 12, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >no sonic
> 
> did we go through another great plague without anyone telling me?


Those dang furry degenerates have specialist sites to go to for their glorious cartoon animal porn. They don't need the mainstream.

Besides, everyone knows the sexiest Sonic characters are niche ones who only existed in the comics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> Those dang furry degenerates have specialist sites to go to for their glorious cartoon animal porn. They don't need the mainstream.
> 
> Besides, everyone knows the sexiest Sonic characters are niche ones who only existed in the comics.



Informative 

brb gonna go drown in acid


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2018)

Let's have a great turn out this year shall we?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2018)

First time I've seen donguri play Bayo. Need to search for a Bayo 1 vid of his.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2018)

good lord, that makes me want to get Bayo 2 so bad. I'm so dumb for not getting it over Black Friday


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 13, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > Pikachu is in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how Tifa is STILL up there after all these years lol.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2018)

That's one way to explain the beef, I guess. Obsidian's laughing bitch face definitely works for me but Bethesda's maid/school girl outfit ratio grabs my attention.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 14, 2018)

Bethesda boat girls kowaiii


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You know I'm on Mi Amigo Pedro



Is that BananaPool game I saw somewhere sometime last year?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2018)

Man, for a mobishit game this franchise is seriously branching out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2018)

Jesus Christ this looks amazeballs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Jesus Christ this looks amazeballs.



the "parent" game aint bad either


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the "parent" game aint bad either



What the fuck is this?


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2018)

The future of weeb RPGs if this does well


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2018)

Naruto said:


> What the fuck is this?



*rates dislike*
*rates git gud*
*rates old*
*rates fuck outta here old man*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the "parent" game aint bad either



Was about to watch/post this hours ago but I was heading out. Welp, *starts watching*


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2018)

It's a platinum jrpg?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2018)

Platinum some kind of weeb RPG 



and thats my 100 000-th post


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2018)

My Lord. The instant the vid starts I already see how the visuals are very BotW-esque but the game is running at 60fps. Instantly the chapter begins by building up to the big encounter with a focal point, and a fucking set-piece begins. Fighting is smooth as hell and everything looks vibrant and attractive. The boss looks great and has her own "Mode" mechanic whatever that is just like the players which is very welcomed for me. Whole chapter and fight feels very epic and that's just the third chapter. Das how you do an Action-RPG boi. 

I'm in. Where do you pre-order the "I'm a filthy weeb oppai trash" edition? 



Naruto said:


> It's a platinum jrpg?



Yes. These bastards are into Action-RPGs now. Nier wasn't a one time thing. We eating good with these guys.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2018)

I hope it comes to PC or Switch then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I hope it comes to PC or Switch then.



There is a rumor that the armor chick is a possible Smash DLC pick so you might get your wish. And I think Cygames are smart enough to port this on steam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 15, 2018)

Not too familiar with the Granblue conglomerate, but those games look pretty cool, especially the fighting one.

the trailer posted seemed to be cut, so here's the full one for Versus


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Not too familiar with the Granblue conglomerate, but those games look pretty cool, especially the fighting one.
> 
> the trailer posted seemed to be cut, so here's the full one for Versus



Got a thread going


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

'Right now it's two-thirds Alexios and one-third Kassandra'

Game Informer managed to sit down with director Scott Phillips to get more insight into _Odyssey_'s development. One of the more interesting tidbits involves the player usage stats for Alexios or Kassandra: the sibling duo that the player must choose between before starting their quest.

Phillips notes that although the split ended up being "two third Alexios" and "one third Kassandra," that number actually "surprised" him. He clarifies that during play tests the split was roughly 50/50, and that in the end he even though that there would be "a little bit more Kassandra." Phillips shares that beyond that initial dichotomy, all of the rest of the player choices surprised the team.


----------



## Karma (Dec 17, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 'Right now it's two-thirds Alexios and one-third Kassandra'
> 
> Game Informer managed to sit down with director Scott Phillips to get more insight into _Odyssey_'s development. One of the more interesting tidbits involves the player usage stats for Alexios or Kassandra: the sibling duo that the player must choose between before starting their quest.
> 
> Phillips notes that although the split ended up being "two third Alexios" and "one third Kassandra," that number actually "surprised" him. He clarifies that during play tests the split was roughly 50/50, and that in the end he even though that there would be "a little bit more Kassandra." Phillips shares that beyond that initial dichotomy, all of the rest of the player choices surprised the team.


Men like to play as a hot chick in video games.

In other news, the sky is blue and the grass is green.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2018)

Doubt the AssCreed crowd are into the waifu agenda. I have friends that play AssCreed and it's usually used as breaks between dudebro sperts/recing and MP shooter games. If you want waifu numbers, check stats for the fire emblem series. [HASHTAG]#breedingallthehusbandos[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2018)

> As you probably know, Sony recently launched "My PS4 Life", allowing players to share their gaming experience.
> 
> But what is also important, in every video they disclose the exact number of players who received some trophy. Combined with the % of people who obtained the trophy (this data is available for every game on the PlayStation website), we can estimate the total number of players in this game.
> 
> ...



That's still way too many Fallout 76 players.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Doubt the AssCreed crowd are into the waifu agenda. I have friends that play AssCreed and it's usually used as breaks between dudebro sperts/recing and MP shooter games. If you want waifu numbers, check stats for the fire emblem series. [HASHTAG]#breedingallthehusbandos[/HASHTAG]


I played AssCreed until 3 (at which point I finally gave up pretending that the series was ever going to be as interesting as the first game, or as playable as the second, again), and I am a diehard supporter of the waifu agenda. Hell, give me proper anime waifus and I will play all the AssCreeds you want.

I even played a few of the Neptunia games, proving that I will suffer through basically anything for waifus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> I played AssCreed until 3 (at which point I finally gave up pretending that the series was ever going to be as interesting as the first game, or as playable as the second, again), and I am a diehard supporter of the waifu agenda. Hell, give me proper anime waifus and I will play all the AssCreeds you want.
> 
> I even played a few of the Neptunia games, proving that I will suffer through basically anything for waifus.


a true hero we deserve


----------



## Karma (Dec 17, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> I played AssCreed until 3 (at which point I finally gave up pretending that the series was ever going to be as interesting as the first game, or as playable as the second, again), and I am a diehard supporter of the waifu agenda.


U literally stopped right before the best game in the franchise


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 17, 2018)

Please vote.





Dante and Sephiroth are in the Top 8 as well. I'll post their voting threads on Thursday.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 17, 2018)

Luck said:


> U literally stopped right before the best game in the franchise


I heard IV was better, but I also heard that it focused a lot more on the ship combat everyone loved for some reason in 3, and I couldn't stand that so I figured I'd better bow out. 

Apparently everyone else just wanted more historical stories anyway. I feel like I was the only person who liked the framing device and didn't really care what was happening in the past except inasmuch as it was affecting the present.


----------



## Karma (Dec 17, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> and I couldn't stand that so I figured I'd better bow out.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 17, 2018)

Luck said:


>


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2018)

shantae for smash


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 17, 2018)

Edea Lee for Smash. 

Shantae is also a good choice


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2018)

rip geralt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

punish me 2B


----------



## Karma (Dec 18, 2018)

Dante should come next to round out the white haired, hunter, swordsmen, guest character trifecta


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

*Jimmy Kimmel’s Latest Trolling Effort Involves ‘Fortnite’*

The latest request from Jimmy Kimmel asks parents to turn off the TV while kids are playing “Fortnite.”


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

FARTNITE LUL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> FARTNITE LUL


say that again and ima [insert fortnite dance here] on your grave


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> say that again and ima [insert fortnite dance here] on your grave



Or maybe you won't.

The Gorgons


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *Jimmy Kimmel’s Latest Trolling Effort Involves ‘Fortnite’*
> 
> The latest request from Jimmy Kimmel asks parents to turn off the TV while kids are playing “Fortnite.”



"Go cook"


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 18, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Or maybe you won't.


I feel for some of these guys, but these lawsuits won't go anywhere.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2018)

I'd been playing on a PS3 since 2010 and finally got a PS4 a few days ago.

Man... I feel like a caveman that just discovered technology. I'm amazed by how fluid and life like the characters' facial expressions are.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2018)

Luiz said:


> I'd been playing on a PS3 since 2010 and finally got a PS4 a few days ago.
> 
> Man... I feel like a caveman that just discovered technology. I'm amazed by how fluid and life like the characters' facial expressions are.


wut gaems?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> wut gaems?



Uncharted and Horizon


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Uncharted and Horizon


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. you can't go wrong with either series. still playing through horizon


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2018)

huh, didn't expect to see this again.


----------



## Karma (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2018)

Noice.


----------



## Karma (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2018)

DMC5 thread with 30 pages and counting.

Arcade is in good fucking health.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 20, 2018)

Adorable


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2018)

Luck said:


>



This is why we don't give Aussies nice things


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2018)

Spoiler alert, it does.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 20, 2018)

Luck said:


>


Aussie internet is too slow for them to look up what a video game rpg is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2018)

Luck said:


>


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 21, 2018)

Your section image is so awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## The World (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Disquiet (Dec 21, 2018)

I don't know much about Soulja Boy, but I have to assume he just had no idea quite how illegal this whole endeavour was.

You'd think someone would have told him, though.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2018)

he probably doesn't even play his own "consoles"


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2018)

Couldn't find a Last of Us thread

stay warm, y'all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Couldn't find a Last of Us thread
> 
> stay warm, y'all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2018)

:gitgud


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2018)

I searched for it in 13 different languages  and couldn't find it


----------



## Karma (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm playing my first soulsborne game and I'm getting my ass kicked


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 21, 2018)

Debating on if jump force will really be worth it, I already pre-ordered  Mk11.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I searched for it in 13 different languages  and couldn't find it



When did the search function ever work in this forum?


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 21, 2018)

Luck said:


> I'm playing my first soulsborne game and I'm getting my ass kicked


I'm not sure whether to rate this "Git gud" as is traditional or whether to give you a Like because I want to encourage you

They're super great games


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 21, 2018)

Finally finished Labyrinth fo Refrain on switch. Wonderful game. Really loved the story. Damn final postgamje boss was much easier than I expected but I had endgame build brigade and characters/setup going.

A titled damn miniboss nearly wiped me though. Had 8x the normal HP and one-shotted my best evasion chars in one round.



Now I want a damn sequel...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> I'm not sure whether to rate this "Git gud" as is traditional or whether to give you a Like because I want to encourage you
> 
> They're super great games



Always use the git gud rating. That's why we have it.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 21, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Always use the git gud rating. That's why we have it.


Oh, I did. 


Utopia Realm said:


> Finally finished Labyrinth fo Refrain on switch. Wonderful game. Really loved the story. Damn final postgamje boss was much easier than I expected but I had endgame build brigade and characters/setup going.
> 
> A titled damn miniboss nearly wiped me though. Had 8x the normal HP and one-shotted my best evasion chars in one round.
> 
> ...


As a fan of this sort of dungeon crawler, I've been wanting to play this. I keep hearing great things about it.

£40 on Steam during a sale is a little steep for me when I'm watching my budget, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 21, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> As a fan of this sort of dungeon crawler, I've been wanting to play this. I keep hearing great things about it.
> 
> £40 on Steam during a sale is a little steep for me when I'm watching my budget, though.



Game is great. Story is pretty solid as well 


*Spoiler*: _Story bits_ 



Expect some feels along the way past 1/2 thru the main game and in the postgame. The endings for this game are pretty realistic and gritty so be prepared. Game is twisted so some of the enemies/bosses will look pretty cool AF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> When did the search function ever work in this forum?


maybe naughty dog shouldn't have named their game so generically so that the search function works for once


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2018)

The Wall Street Journal was the first to report the decision to withdraw troops.

001. Arc System Works’ Daisuke Ishiwatari

Keyword: Sunrise.

In recent years, I’ve heard the word “eSports” from every direction, but the fighting games that Arc System Works specialize in also target eSports. There may be more opportunities for fighting games now than ever before, and the number of users with newfound interest in the genre might increase. As for us, we will seriously explore how we can contribute to that industry now more than ever. However, we have to polish the fun and essence of our games to ride this wave and not get washed away. Rather than one of many titles, I should concentrate on creating a few noteworthy titles.

Latest Report: Secret.


004. Idea Factory’s Norihisa Kochiwa

2019 Keyword: New.

I want to challenge more and more new things since there are suspicions of a new era and new platform(s).


008. Atlus’ Kazuyuki Yamai

2019 Keyword: Nervousness.

Latest Report: Shin Megami Tensei V is in earnest development. I apologize that we haven’t been able to put out any news. Time is necessary to create all the details in Unreal Engine 4. I would appreciate it if everyone could wait a little longer for more news.


017. Capcom’s Michiteru Okabe

2019 Keyword: My keyword is pioneering. I believe that we have pioneered not only specific fields, but also unexplored lands.

In 2019, I would like to take on new trials more than ever before, and since we’re having discussions with many different people, I would like to work hard to be able to realize that.

Latest Report: On March 8, 2019, we will release Devil May Cry 5. There are things [about it] that we haven’t announced yet, so please look forward to more information.


029. Koei Tecmo’s Kenichi Ogasawara

2019 Keyword: Deliver the culmination of the current generation!

I think 2020 will be a year of great movement, and not only for the games industry, so in order to get a good grasp on changing needs, I would like to increase our speed and flexibility in dealing with various matters.

Latest Report: First, enjoy Dragon Quest Builders 2, which was developed by Omega Force! I may also be able to announce my own title sometime around Golden Week!

2019 Focal Point: It seems there will be big announcements regarding new hardware and platforms soon, so I will be paying attention. The state of censorship trends in China is also worth checking out.


048. Square Enix’s Tomoya Asano

2019 Keyword: On a new land.

In 2019, I have a bit of a different challenge from what I’ve done previously (Octopath Traveler and the Bravely series). I’ll do my best! The 11th Business Division is developing multiple games. There should be something that makes everyone happy! It will take some time before we’re able to share news, but please look forward to it!


054. Square Enix’s Yoshinori Kitase

2019 Keyword: Long-awaited!

I want to work hard to satisfy the expectations of the fans!

Latest Report: Mobius Final Fantasy currently has a collaboration with Final Fantasy VIII! Of course, development on Final Fantasy VII Remake is moving along well!


062. Square Enix’s Tetsuya Nomura

2019 Keyword: 7.

Various announcements are planned.

Latest Report: Kingdom Hearts III has gone gold, but I’m not entirely relieved [that it’s done].

069. Spike Chunsoft’s Yasuhiro Iizuka

2019 Keyword: Wow!!!

In 2019, we’re preparing to announce unannounced western titles and new projects. I will do my best to make even just one more person interested in Spike Chunsoft, or to hear a lot of people say “Good job, Spike Chunsoft!.”

Latest Report: In early 2019, I think I will be able to share various information about Kazutaka Kodaka’s new title AI: Somnium Files.


076. Sega Games’ Yokoyama Masayoshi

2019 Keyword: Long short festival.

Latest Report: Please support Yakuza Online! Also, development on the new console game starring protagonist Ichiban Kasuga is well underway. Please look forward to more news!

081. Sony Interactive Entertainment’s Keiichiro Yoyama

2019 Keyword: Comeback.

While the thought never occurred to me during the year, 2018 was a troubling year where one thing after the next didn’t go as expected. We had the opportunity to speak with Siren fans of 15 years at the “Siren Exhibition,” and I was able to get motivation for making games in the future, as well as big hints. In 2019, I want to turn over a new leaf and go full power from the very beginning!

088. Nippon Ichi Software’s Gen Suganuma

2019 Keyword: Offense is the greatest defense.

I’m making preparations to release new console games in 2020, in 2021, and even in 2022! Or maybe I should say, I’m working hard to release them forever!

Latest Report: I will announce one of them… Look forward to it!


094. Bandai Namco Entertainment’s Keita Iizuka

2019 Keyword: Restart.

My first goal of 2019 is to deliver Code Vein to everyone. We have kept everyone waiting since the delay, but I would like to resume activities worldwide as we head towards release. At the same time, I would like to make preparations for what’s next. Also, this is personal, but I’d like to restart the game I stopped halfway through and clear it…


106. Platinum Games’ Atsushi Inaba

2019 Keyword: Pioneering.

It seems that 2019 will be a really intense year, and that we’re going to tread unexplored territory. There are also many things I need to learn that I don’t already know, which is difficult, but I’m excited for it. I want every year to be an intense year.

Latest Report: We will release various new news in 2019. But I can’t say anything yet.


115. Mistwalker’s Hironobu Sakaguchi

2019 Keyword: Turning over a new leaf.

I’m starting a new project. I want to do my best to turn over a new leaf.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2018)

ASW wanting to get into e-sports


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2018)

but also

*108. Platinum Games’ Takahisa Taura*

2019 Keyword: Evolution and challenge.

I’m continuing to work quietly on game production. I’m working hard with the goal of being able to debut something.

Even more Platinum goodness


----------



## Shirker (Dec 22, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I searched for it in 13 different languages  and couldn't find it



Yeah, sorry, I don't update it at all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 22, 2018)

Well, as long as the Sonic levels are fine we'll be okay.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 22, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Dante and Sephiroth are in the Top 8 as well. I'll post their voting threads on Thursday.


Forgot to link their voting threads here. Please vote if you haven't already.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 22, 2018)

Can we get some A2 love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Disquiet (Dec 22, 2018)

The World said:


>


"Y'all don't know how business works"

Behold, the dunningest of krugers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2018)

He better be joking at the 5 million in sales bit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Disquiet (Dec 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


I'm the kind of scum who unironically enjoyed FF13, but it's not the best of anything.

Lightning isn't even the strongest heroine in that game! Fang is stronger.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


he ain't wrong


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 23, 2018)

The World said:


>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2018)

That laugh killed me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2018)

brb, buying for chest


----------



## Karma (Dec 23, 2018)

Which weapons do guys like to use in Bloodborne?

I'm currently using the Waraxe and Threaded Cane.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 23, 2018)

Luck said:


> Which weapons do guys like to use in Bloodborne?
> 
> I'm currently using the Waraxe and Threaded Cane.


My preferred weapon is optimism, i.e. that someday they might release the game on Steam so I can actually play it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> My preferred weapon is optimism, i.e. that someday they might release the game on Steam so I can actually play it.



Lmao I was exactly this. I gave in like a week ago and got it on my PS4.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 24, 2018)

Luck said:


> Which weapons do guys like to use in Bloodborne?
> 
> I'm currently using the Waraxe and Threaded Cane.



Ludwig's Holy Blade. I used the Saw Cleaver and some other weapon before that, I think it was the Beasthunter Saif or so.


----------



## Karma (Dec 24, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Ludwig's Holy Blade


Can u tell me the appeal?

It just seems like a slightly slower version of the cane


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 24, 2018)

Luck said:


> Can u tell me the appeal?
> 
> It just seems like a slightly slower version of the cane



It's 3 years ago since I played it so I don't remember all the specifics of each weapon. I do remember though the cane was okayish early in the game but became horseshit later on.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas & happy holidays, nerds


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all you losers. Today and tomorrow is all about drinking and eating like hobos with no purpose in life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas, indeed. Enjoy all your dumb Christmas shenanigans, and I'll promise to enjoy mine.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas brothers and sisters!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi and merry christmas gamers 

Just here to ask... Is octopath traveler good? I played the demo for 3 hours and I'm still a bit sceptical. Would like to hear your opinions


----------



## Naruto (Dec 25, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Hi and merry christmas gamers
> 
> Just here to ask... Is octopath traveler good? I played the demo for 3 hours and I'm still a bit sceptical. Would like to hear your opinions



That depends on what you expect from it. Short answer is that it's good, but you might be disappointed with the writing.

Gorgeous piece of retro-inspired video game art, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Hi and merry christmas gamers
> 
> Just here to ask... Is octopath traveler good? I played the demo for 3 hours and I'm still a bit sceptical. Would like to hear your opinions



My GOTY. Writing like @Naruto said is pretty straight forward JRPG stuff, but combat is pretty tight. You can pull off some really good stuff when you reach the later abilities and classes. It's also too pretty so that really helps with the somewhat slow start. I say go for it. Primrose bestest gril. Alfyn bestest husbando.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2018)

This selection


----------



## Karma (Dec 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 25, 2018)

Naruto said:


> That depends on what you expect from it. Short answer is that it's good, but you might be disappointed with the writing.
> 
> Gorgeous piece of retro-inspired video game art, though.


Ah I see.

I kinda knew that the writting would be meh. The characters didn't even interact one another (in my 3 hours of gameplay) its like I'm recruiting people for lulz.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> My GOTY. Writing like @Naruto said is pretty straight forward JRPG stuff, but combat is pretty tight. You can pull off some really good stuff when you reach the later abilities and classes. It's also too pretty so that really helps with the somewhat slow start. I say go for it. Primrose bestest gril. Alfyn bestest husbando.


I'm a thief person so therion is my husbando  but my demo ended the moment i recruited ophillia lol

Alright thanks for the input guys  Might get it then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2018)

Been away from the comp for a little while but Merry Christmas fellas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Ah I see.
> 
> I kinda knew that the writting would be meh. The characters didn't even interact one another (in my 3 hours of gameplay) its like I'm recruiting people for lulz.
> 
> ...




They do interact tho. Just not as you would expect. It comes off as more of a novelty or a side extra than anything with real value and development. Some of the interactions are funny and some are even sweet.

Therion is one of my favorite thieves in an rpg. I mostly don't care for that class.


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2018)

Okay, unfortunately I have to come crawling back here because I need advice from you losers.

Trying to decide between Valkyria Chronicles 4 and Disgaea 5 right now (since I don't have enough to get Tales of Vesperia, though I did also already play it on XBox sans the add-ons obviously -- and I already own Berseria and Symphonia).  I've played Disgaea 1 and 2, and Valkyria 1, and have enjoyed them all so I can't decide between them. Though I know Disgaea 5 would obviously have the longer overall play time. On the other hand, Disgaea 5 is actually cracked so I could just as much just pirate that if need be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2018)

I only play disgaea for the story so I'm probably not the guy to ask.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2018)

I've JUST realized that the git gud icon is fucking Cuphead. I thought it was a retro controller or some shit. 

My New Year's resolution is seeing a fucking Optometrist.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 26, 2018)

Krory said:


> Okay, unfortunately I have to come crawling back here because I need advice from you losers.
> 
> Trying to decide between Valkyria Chronicles 4 and Disgaea 5 right now (since I don't have enough to get Tales of Vesperia, though I did also already play it on XBox sans the add-ons obviously -- and I already own Berseria and Symphonia).  I've played Disgaea 1 and 2, and Valkyria 1, and have enjoyed them all so I can't decide between them. Though I know Disgaea 5 would obviously have the longer overall play time. On the other hand, Disgaea 5 is actually cracked so I could just as much just pirate that if need be.



I don't know if this helps much at all but while I found Disgaea 5 to be very polished and feature-packed, I could not give two poops about the story or its characters.

Everything after Disgaea 1 has been gradually less fun for me, I don't know if it was the novelty of 1 or the lack of imagination from its sequels, but the original cast was the most interesting, and every game that included them less suffered for it. Disgaea 2 held some of my interest because it prominently featured Etna and it had a love story thing going on between Adell and Rosalina.

Disgaea 3 and 4 had, if nothing else, very amusing protagonists. Disgaea 5 has a very _boring _protagonist. If you're okay with a mostly silent badass that might your cup of tea, but it wasn't mine. He feels a lot like Adell, actually, but even less involved in much of anything. The new chick, I forget her name, is mildly amusing.

If you want a time waster, you could do worse, but Disgaea 5 is also pretty balanced compared to previous games, disallowing early shenanigans (and breaking the game is half the fun, IMO).

Up to you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This selection



Of women.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 26, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I've JUST realized that the git gud icon is fucking Cuphead. I thought it was a retro controller or some shit.
> 
> My New Year's resolution is seeing a fucking Optometrist.


Git gud (eyes)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2018)

Let's start a gofundme to get death some glasses. Stretch goal can be lasik surgery.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2018)

Usalia and Seraphina really make D5. Everyone else is really fucking meh, especially the story villain.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This selection


Whatcha gotta say about Lighting The Goddess?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2018)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! dude your sig


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 28, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! dude your sig



I was sad to see Mythra's legs covered in Smash.
I like the allure of leggings as much as the next guy, 
But I like LEGS even more.
:spookyoni


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I was sad to see Mythra's legs covered in Smash.
> I like the allure of leggings as much as the next guy,
> But I like LEGS even more.
> :spookyoni



Please grace some of her art in the arts dump thread. Please.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Whatcha gotta say about Lighting The Goddess?



The less I say the better.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 28, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The less I say the better.


She's a Louis Vuitton model


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 28, 2018)

Lightning is alright, just kind of boring. She has a cute sister though.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2018)

Last game released for the PS2, in 2014.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Last game released for the PS2, in 2014.



That's to be expected. Sports games are low effort and the PS2 is still a thing in poorer countries where their main gaming pass time is sports games, especially football, it being the most popular sport. I am more surprised there isn't a bootleg PES 2019 for PS2 than anything. Actually, there probably is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2018)

I contributed to that Hollow Knight count for the DS4.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2018)

Apparently a tweet of mine is featured in a Kotaku article and I'm not sure how to feel about this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2018)

Krory said:


> Apparently a tweet of mine is featured in a Kotaku article and I'm not sure how to feel about this.



Link it so we can make fun of you.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2018)

I think it's easy to pick out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2018)

That's not too bad. I thought they featured your tweet to shit on fans again like they usually do.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm surprised too since nearly all of Kotaku and the official Kotaku Twitter uses a Twitter block bot that I'm on.


----------



## Karma (Dec 29, 2018)

Ask them for royalties tbh


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2018)

Well, it's certainly better than being quoted by Polygon or Escapist.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 29, 2018)

Krory said:


> I'm surprised too since nearly all of Kotaku and the official Kotaku Twitter uses a Twitter block bot that I'm on.


I don't even have a Twitter account , but I like to think I'm on that blocklist in spirit


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

Any new Suikodens or Growlansers coming out?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2018)

People/kids nowadays are more into watching jabronis play than play the shit themselves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2018)

Sony Interactive Entertainment Japan Studio just released the  and they have more in store according to Producer Teruyuki Toriyama, as he explained in a New Year special on the Japanese website .

Toriyama-san, who recently worked on the aforementioned Astro Bot Rescue Mission, Déraciné, and Bloodborne, mentioned that in 2019 studio will be preparing to reveal an unannounced title in development, so he’s going to gear up for the launch of a new project.

[Editor’s note: the Japanese language does not clearly distinguish between plural and singular, and “taitoru” could mean both one title or multiple titles. The context seems to point to one, but we cannot be absolutely sure.]


On top of this, Producer Masaaki Yamagiwa, who also worked on Déraciné, and Bloodborne before that, said that in 2019 he will strive to work on a new game.

The Japanese arm of Sony Interactive Entertainment Worldwide Studios has produced some of PlayStation’s most creative games over the past few years, so it’ll certainly be interesting to see what they have in store.  For the moment, we can only wait and see what will happen.

Considering that , it’ll also be interesting to see when and how this kind of reveals will be made.



Give me Puppeteer 2


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 29, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> People/kids nowadays are more into watching jabronis play than play the shit themselves


I enjoy watching games sometimes, but I'm really not a fan of Twitch streaming in most cases. I always preferred more structured LPs: the kind of playthrough in which the person playing the game has clearly planned things out in advance, knows what they're doing and wants to show off all the game's little nuances. That sort of thing has all but died out nowadays.

Some games really are just more fun to watch than to play, usually when they're repetitive and need some sort of banter to mix things up. Fortnite is a decent example, along with Minecraft, Five Nights at Freddy's, that sort of thing. And watching people play de facto social games like GTA or GMod is nice because I don't have any friends.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2018)

i hate PUBG and Fortnite so much


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 29, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i hate PUBG and Fortnite so much


The worst thing about PUBG is that everyone pronounces it "Pub G" when the best pronunciation is obviously "Pubage".


----------



## Shirker (Dec 29, 2018)

Krory said:


> Well, it's certainly better than being quoted by Polygon or Escapist.



Jesus, I haven't been there in a while, but at what point did Escapist get worse than Kotaku?



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> People/kids nowadays are more into watching jabronis play than play the shit themselves



Right? What a travesty!


*Spoiler*: __ 



He says in between salty tears over the death of Two Best Friends Play


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Jesus, I haven't been there in a while, but at what point did Escapist get worse than Kotaku?



Since they were bought out by whoever owns Destructoid and then rehired Bob Chipman as the sole movie persona at a massive pay increase (officially firing and snubbing Cecil Trachenberg), _and_ paid Arthur Gies from Polygon for reviews, on top of a very bland rebranding.

Now we get articles talking about how Iroh from Avatar fights toxic masculinity, and that Die Hard is a Christmas movie because it tries to enforce archaic gender roles (followed by an analysis that McClane's reaction to the whole ordeal is a psychotic break because of his wife using her maiden name). And the importance of furry culture in film.

But hey, at least Yahtzee got another pay raise.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 30, 2018)

Krory said:


> And the importance of furry culture in film.


I can see the importance of film in furry culture, what with all those Disney movies and suchlike causing awakenings in furry kids the world over, but the other way around? Really? 

I'm almost curious to look this up, but not _that_ curious.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 30, 2018)

DMC2 is one of those games that gets worse every time you play it.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 30, 2018)

It's a good thing I'm mostly up-to-date with gaming otherwise I wouldn't know Valve released a new game after 5 years. Been looking at end of the year lists and so far I think it only appeared on Tom Chick's most disappointing games list. Valve can and should do better than this. Or maybe they just lost it or don't care. Anyway, disappointing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2018)

Krory said:


> Since they were bought out by whoever owns Destructoid and then rehired Bob Chipman as the sole movie persona at a massive pay increase (officially firing and snubbing Cecil Trachenberg), _and_ paid Arthur Gies from Polygon for reviews, on top of a very bland rebranding.
> 
> Now we get articles talking about how Iroh from Avatar fights toxic masculinity, and that Die Hard is a Christmas movie because it tries to enforce archaic gender roles (followed by an analysis that McClane's reaction to the whole ordeal is a psychotic break because of his wife using her maiden name). And the importance of furry culture in film.
> 
> But hey, at least Yahtzee got another pay raise.



Real talk, everything you just said made me so mentall exhausted that the furry thing doesn't even bother me. It's honestly the least of our problems.


I don't really give a darn about Yahtzee anymore but I always wonder how he feels about the fact the his videos are literally the only thing that's been keeping them afloat for the last 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2018)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> DMC2 is one of those games that gets worse every time you play it.



So, like every DMC.




Shirker said:


> Real talk, everything you just said made me so mentall exhausted that the furry thing doesn't even bother me. It's honestly the least of our problems.
> 
> 
> I don't really give a darn about Yahtzee anymore but I always wonder how he feels about the fact the his videos are literally the only thing that's been keeping them afloat for the last 5 or 6 years.



It really is a depressing state of affairs what happened to Escapist. Especially since they let go the people that literally kept the site afloat long after everyone was laid off, for free. John Markley solo-ran the entire Escapist Streaming service aside from Yahtzee, who - since getting a girlfriend/married - has become less reliable with content. Only saving grace is that Liz Finnegan abandoned ship before the official cleansing of Escapist, picked up a job as community manager for the dev behind Grim Dawn. She was _supposed_ to stay onboard as a part-time streamer for them, but yeah...

Yahtzee became too big for his britches a long time ago. I watched a twenty-four hour stream that was done for a children's hospital charity, that Liz, John, VieVentar (who I think was a mod for the forum moreso but did a little bit of streaming), and Cecil all took part in. Yahtzee was supposed to as well, but not only was he late, he was dickish the entire time (and not his usual charming Zero Punctuation dickish), he had his girlfriend play the game instead because he didn't feel like playing something (she played Dark Souls), but also quit early which forced Liz and John to run longer when they were already running on no sleep and Liz had to still take care of her kids. But nah, a few hours out of a day for charity is too much for Yahtzee's super important busy schedule.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 30, 2018)

Krory said:


> It really is a depressing state of affairs what happened to Escapist. Especially since they let go the people that literally kept the site afloat long after everyone was laid off, for free. John Markley solo-ran the entire Escapist Streaming service aside from Yahtzee, who - since getting a girlfriend/married - has become less reliable with content. Only saving grace is that Liz Finnegan abandoned ship before the official cleansing of Escapist, picked up a job as community manager for the dev behind Grim Dawn. She was _supposed_ to stay onboard as a part-time streamer for them, but yeah...
> 
> Yahtzee became too big for his britches a long time ago. I watched a twenty-four hour stream that was done for a children's hospital charity, that Liz, John, VieVentar (who I think was a mod for the forum moreso but did a little bit of streaming), and Cecil all took part in. Yahtzee was supposed to as well, but not only was he late, he was dickish the entire time (and not his usual charming Zero Punctuation dickish), he had his girlfriend play the game instead because he didn't feel like playing something (she played Dark Souls), but also quit early which forced Liz and John to run longer when they were already running on no sleep and Liz had to still take care of her kids. But nah, a few hours out of a day for charity is too much for Yahtzee's super important busy schedule.


Yahtzee is really much better with a script. Whenever I see his unscripted stuff, he just comes across as uppity, dismissive and hypercritical, without any of the charm that makes Zero Punctuation work. I don't know whether it's because he's trying to play the same character live and it doesn't work without a script, or whether that's just how he is and a script is what condenses it into something good, but it's frustrating to watch.

He used to do occasional LPs on his Youtube channel a few years ago with an Australian friend of his named Gabriel. I eventually stopped watching because the way they interacted drove me nuts: Gabriel could be best described as "chill" and his jokes didn't always land, but Yahtzee would spend a little too much time criticising his friend's attitude and lifestyle and nitpicking his opinions, and the whole thing was just uncomfortable. Gabriel seemed to be fine with it (like I said, he's chill) so maybe that's just how they are, but I feel like talking to Yahtzee would just be demoralising.

I don't know, I try not to judge people, especially when I don't actually know them. Maybe he just carries himself differently on video.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 30, 2018)

Krory said:


> So, like every DMC.



He writes, with an AssCreed profile pic for the AssCreed game that not even AssCreed fans like.

I missed your genuine pride and terrible taste, bro.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2018)

Same. I hope he's back to stay.



Krory said:


> Yahtzee became too big for his britches a long time ago. I watched a twenty-four hour stream that was done for a children's hospital charity, that Liz, John, VieVentar (who I think was a mod for the forum moreso but did a little bit of streaming), and Cecil all took part in. Yahtzee was supposed to as well, but not only was he late, he was dickish the entire time (and not his usual charming Zero Punctuation dickish), he had his girlfriend play the game instead because he didn't feel like playing something (she played Dark Souls), but also quit early which forced Liz and John to run longer when they were already running on no sleep and Liz had to still take care of her kids. But nah, a few hours out of a day for charity is too much for Yahtzee's super important busy schedule.



Well that's a damn shame. I got bored with his "All games are terrible unless they're horror or point-and-clicks" schtick about 4 years ago, but I always respected his style and assumed the man Ben Croshaw was a nice dude. Disappointing to hear he's become a bit of a genuine prick.

Maybe he was just having a bad day? Eh.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He writes, with an AssCreed profile pic for the AssCreed game that not even *AssCreed fans *like.
> 
> I missed your genuine pride and terrible taste, bro.



AssCreed fans also thought Edward Kenway was a good and likable protagonist. I want nothing to do with them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2018)

AssCreed never appealed to me. Shit looked wonky from the get go. It was hard trying that shit after I just finished Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year yall


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2018)

The World said:


> Happy new year yall



Happy new year. Guy from Mars.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year y'all :gitgud


----------



## Shirker (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year 

It's still shitty ol' 2018 where I am, but well wishes to you guys anyway. Here's to many more.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy 2019


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year Brothers and Sisters!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2019)

yo nerdies. you seriously need to check out High Score Girl on Netflix. Shit's based on 90s arcade games and it's got all the lingo and culture right. Pretty funny too. I hate the art style, but it's worth a watch for the concept alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 1, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> yo nerdies. you seriously need to check out High Score Girl on Netflix. Shit's based on 90s arcade games and it's got all the lingo and culture right. Pretty funny too. I hate the art style, but it's worth a watch for the concept alone.



My turbo weeaboo friend showed the manga to me the other day but the ultra moe uguu style really throws me off. Maybe when I'm out of shit to watch. Unless it's actually entertaining besides the arcade scene accuracy.


Don't doubt the Smash.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> yo nerdies. you seriously need to check out High Score Girl on Netflix. Shit's based on 90s arcade games and it's got all the lingo and culture right. Pretty funny too. I hate the art style, but it's worth a watch for the concept alone.



Oh yeah I heard about that. Didn't know they made a dub. Funny, the artstyle's actually what made me wanna watch since I'm into the whole less-is-more stuff, but like a lot of neat things in my life I want to try, I had to put in on a backburner cuz of my schedule and re-prioritizing other hobbies. Now that it's on Netflix though, I guess I no longer have an excuse.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 1, 2019)

Smash >>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> My turbo weeaboo friend showed the manga to me the other day but the ultra moe uguu style really throws me off. Maybe when I'm out of shit to watch. Unless it's actually entertaining besides the arcade scene accuracy.



Dude I despise the art as well, but it's genuine quality so far. Seriously anything video game based that's actually about the video games and not about the media narrative or any outside look (like Hollywood) of video games (Hi Gamer) is worth the watch. 



Shirker said:


> Oh yeah I heard about that. Didn't know they made a dub. Funny, the artstyle's actually what made me wanna watch since I'm into the whole less-is-more stuff, but like a lot of neat things in my life I want to try, I had to put in on a backburner cuz of my schedule and re-prioritizing other hobbies. Now that it's on Netflix though, I guess I no longer have an excuse.



It's paced well-enough that you can catch 1-2 episodes a day and still enjoy it. It's currently my pre-sleep fix beating the last season of House of Cards for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2019)

For those that don't frequent the Pokemon thread. We got a new emote

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 2, 2019)

HAPPY MEW YEAR


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 2, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> For those that don't frequent the Pokemon thread. We got a new emote



Fuck that's adorable.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


>



oh shit, open that steam tab friend

>Local Multiplayer
>Local Co-op

FUCKING YESSSSSSS 

Smash that wishlist button you slutty bitch


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 3, 2019)

Catherine on PC? Considering I'm not too sold on the expansion coming out, I'm hoping this is that leaked "classic" rating.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2019)

Whats that? Yup, it's nude and custom waifu mods time.


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2019)

Yorha Type 2Catherine


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2019)

*Slightly Mad Confirms Mad Box 4K Console That Will Go “Beyond Next-Gen”; Expected to Ship In 3 Years*


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 3, 2019)

I dig it


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2019)

not gonna happen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2019)

Making a console without having ridiculous exclusive first party support is a gigantic waste of money. Only reason Xbox is still breathing is due to brand alone and even then their next gen console needs work on that shit. 

That's not even counting third party support. Which needs an actual install base for companies to give a shit about your little passion project. 

Anyway, cant wait for the crowbcat video.


----------



## Karma (Jan 4, 2019)

They should team up with soulja boy to make new console tbh


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2019)

That blazing chrome looked fire. Any more indie games like that to come out this year? Spent the whole year in jail and hospitals.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> Spent the whole year in jail and hospitals.



What?


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What?



Yeah man. I got into a fight with my family that landed me in jail back in January.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2019)

Slightly Mad Studios’ CEO Ian Bell shocked a lot of folks earlier this week when he announced that his company, most recently known for creating _Project Cars 2_, was currently . While details on the Mad Box were still sparse, Bell made it sound like he wanted the device to contend with the likes of the PlayStation and Xbox while also supporting a variety of different VR headsets.

Jump forward to today and, well, Bell is back at it again and has this time given us our first images of what the Mad Box will supposedly look like when released. Over a set of two different images, we see four different examples of the Mad Box, with each boasting different color schemes. You can also see the Slightly Mad Studios mascot prominently displayed on the side of each unit.

Bell also made sure to mention that he blurred the internals of each Mad Box unit as discussions on the internal components are still ongoing. As previously stated though, Bell said he wants the internals of the console to match what would be a “high-end” PC two years from now. If that’s the case, then it seems like the Mad Box will end up being quite costly, although Bell has said he wants to make the hardware’s price comparable to other consoles on the market.

The Mad Box is planned to launch at some point within the next three or so years if all goes according to Bell’s plan. In a landscape that has been tumultuous for even a company like Valve when it tried to its own lineup of Steam Boxes, hopefully Slightly Mad can find more success with the Mad Box, assuming it ever sees the light of day.

So what do you think of the proposed look of this thing? Is the Mad Box something you’d want to prominently display in your home? Be sure to let me know your thoughts down in the comments.







Lame ass reveal is lame


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 4, 2019)

RIP Bowsette


Long Live Bowsette


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2019)

Nintendo: we hate money.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 5, 2019)

that box looks horrendous. It definitely fits the "mad" in its name. Just glad it's not a final design.

bowsette for smeeesh pls


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 5, 2019)

Bowsette will always be canon in our hearts. **


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 5, 2019)

Bowsette is a meme


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 5, 2019)

Courier Six said:


> Bowsette is a meme


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2019)

Wild said:


> Yeah man. I got into a fight with my family that landed me in jail back in January.


How long?


----------



## God (Jan 5, 2019)

Mider T said:


> How long?



Bout 6 months


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2019)

Wild said:


> Bout 6 months


How was it?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2019)

Wild said:


> Bout 6 months


How was it?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2019)

Wild said:


> Bout 6 months


How was it?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2019)

x4


----------



## Magic (Jan 5, 2019)

Wild said:


> Bout 6 months


NOoooo Cubey my boy.

Sorry to hear that

I'm crying. 

Never met you in person but some of you dudes we chat on this forum for years so you are all friends. Sorry to hear you going through rough shit man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 5, 2019)

Mider T said:


> How was it?



The lack of freedom and oppressive atmosphere is killer on the spirit, but the inmates were mostly really chill. I had two cellys, both of them were cool dudes.



RemChu said:


> NOoooo Cubey my boy.
> 
> Sorry to hear that
> 
> ...



Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 7, 2019)

I've been in jail a few times as well. Seemed like a nice place.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> For those that don't frequent the Pokemon thread. We got a new emote



That's pretty gay.

In a good way.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2019)

Do I keep my media blackout or do I play DMC5 early?!

GOD DAMN IT. MY HYPE IS PHYSICALLY HURTING ME.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2019)

The last demo was an ancient build. Glad we're getting a new one.


----------



## Karma (Jan 7, 2019)

The Wendy's Twitter handle is streaming on twitch


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello John Wick x Metal Gear x Death Stranding crossover


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

I would succ Mads' snake


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2019)

What if John Wick was Big Boss: The movie.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> I would succ Mads' snake



Hetero Mad fans really go out of their way to show their appreciation of his craft.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 7, 2019)

Uncharted 4 is driving me crazy.

There is this part where you have to bring down a bridge by wrapping a rope around its pillars and then pull it down with your car.

I tried every fucking angle and different different movements, but nothing happens.

Everyone on Youtube did it in seconds, but it just isn't working for me.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 8, 2019)

I had a similar problem with lego hobbit in the first minute of the game. I don't want to get into it.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2019)

BRAVELY THIRD FOR SWITCH?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2019)

I just need a more creative title than Bravely Third.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2019)

Bravely 3Fault

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 8, 2019)

Bravely Finale is a good title if it's the last one. Pretty bad title otherwise, though.

Friendly reminder that Bravely Default is one of the greatest JRPGs of this century and everyone who hasn't played it needs to get on that _immediately_. Bravely Second was also okay, I guess.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 8, 2019)

Bravely Traveler: A Final Fantasy XVI Prologue

jk. I played the first one for maybe 40 minutes then stopped. Been meaning to pick it up again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 9, 2019)

these are some wild predictions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2019)

Sega Europe doing God's work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 10, 2019)

Tales of Vesperia Definitive Edition is now out on Steam and you are all _legally required_ to purchase it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2019)

Buying it tomorrow on my Quad. Finally I'll get to finish it after all these years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2019)

I mean I could just wait for the Full Body edition, and SEGA could port that to the PC as well. But still, more Catherine is always good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> Bravely Finale is a good title if it's the last one. Pretty bad title otherwise, though.
> 
> Friendly reminder that Bravely Default is one of the greatest JRPGs of this century and everyone who hasn't played it needs to get on that _immediately_. Bravely Second was also okay, I guess.



I like BD but it had kinda off pacing and the dungeons were mediocre. Everything else was top notch I admit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm not gonna assume Full Body is automatically the best version straight off the bat, especially since everything about the new chicks seems...yeah, pink aired moe slut looks like she's from a completely different game. As far as I'm concerned the classic is pretty much perfect in story beat and gameplay so I'm glad they're preserving this on PC of all formats.

Also the Epic store just announced they have regional pricing and you'll pay in your native currency. Huh. Steam is pretty much my platform of choice since I have years of investment in the thing but Epic is actually making a big deal out of everything that's absolutely better than some of the shit where Steam totally sucks for developers AND customers. Nicely done.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2019)

Ubi is releasing Division 2 on EpicStore instead of Steam. 

Platform wars fam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm not gonna assume Full Body is automatically the best version straight off the bat, especially since everything about the new chicks seems...yeah, pink aired moe slut looks like she's from a completely different game. As far as I'm concerned the classic is pretty much perfect in story beat and gameplay so I'm glad they're preserving this on PC of all formats.



You have a point, but for me I already have the old game and I can always wait for a steam sale to get the classic version if I ever feel like it. I'm going FB for now. But then again, knowing Sony these days they might censor shit that would put me off of buying the whole thing.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I like BD but it had kinda off pacing and the dungeons were mediocre. Everything else was top notch I admit.


I can get behind this. 

The biggest pacing problem BD has is, of course, that one part of the game where the thing keeps happening (you know the thing I mean) but it's also such an integral part of the narrative's genius that I'll defend it tooth and nail all the same. It is pretty hard to defend though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2019)

《Bright Memory:Episode 1》is developed by an independent game developer FYQD in his spare time.Travel to the sky of land to prevent SAI from digging out the secrets of the rebirth of ancient creatures.This is a war between future science and ancient civilization.

All Reviews: Overwhelmingly Positive (603)


----------



## Naruto (Jan 12, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> The biggest pacing problem BD has is, of course, that one part of the game where the thing keeps happening (you know the thing I mean) but it's also such an integral part of the narrative's genius that I'll defend it tooth and nail all the same. It is pretty hard to defend though.



It didn't have to go on as long as it did.

I still love it to bits. The characters are absolutely adorable and the plot was pretty good! I'm grateful for Bravely Second, but it was not the same.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2019)

+-------+------------+------------+------------+------------+------------+-------------+------------+-------------+
|System |  This Week |  Last Week |  Last Year |     YTD    |  Last YTD  |     LTD     |
+-------+------------+------------+------------+------------+------------+-------------+------------+-------------+
|  NSW  |    199.982 |    174.770 |    146.006 |    199.982 |    146.006 |   7.046.766 |
| PS4 # |    117.182 |     72.430 |     91.683 |    117.182 |     91.683 |   7.735.616 |




Switch catching up to the PS4 in Japan.


----------



## Karma (Jan 12, 2019)

I just checked and the ps4 is about 10 million units away being the 4th best selling console ever.

Idk if it'll manage to pass the gameboy tho. That ones 30 million away.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> Tales of Vesperia Definitive Edition is now out on Steam and you are all _legally required_ to purchase it.



Already pirated it. Feel free to purchase it for me tho.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2019)

And, as predicted, REmake2 is literally perfect in every conceivable way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 12, 2019)

Krory said:


> Already pirated it. Feel free to purchase it for me tho.


When I say "legally required to purchase it" I mean to say you are legally required to experience and enjoy the classic slice of JRPG excellence that it represents, not that currency must necessarily change hands. Though I suppose you are, _technically speaking_, legally required to purchase it in order to own it. 

As far as RE2make goes, I'm that one guy who is still unironically mad that they went with an over-the-shoulder camera, but it looks nice.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> When I say "legally required to purchase it" I mean to say you are legally required to experience and enjoy the classic slice of JRPG excellence that it represents, not that currency must necessarily change hands. Though I suppose you are, _technically speaking_, legally required to purchase it in order to own it.
> 
> As far as RE2make goes, I'm that one guy who is still unironically mad that they went with an over-the-shoulder camera, but it looks nice.



It plays very nicely, very nice atmosphere, not stupidly easy like every RE ever made but also not too inspired by modern horror games. Very nice. 

I played Vesperia back on console with its original 360 release but that's it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2019)

REmake 2 plays like a dream and the atmosphere/map is pretty top notch. It's more than just pretty looks. Could be the GOAT RE. Guess we'll find out in 2 weeks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 15, 2019)

Best Pre-Order Incentive 2018


@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Karma (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Courier Six (Jan 15, 2019)

I didn't even know they had any game planned other than Battlefront 2.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 15, 2019)

Fuck EA. just fuck those guys
I do like their origin access tho


----------



## Atlas (Jan 16, 2019)

Disney needs to take the fucking license away yesterday.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2019)

EA: "We are all about inclusivity and diversity in the development of video games"
Also EA: *cancels two promising Star Wars games led by renown female devs*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2019)

Electronic Aids


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2019)

Krory said:


> EA: "We are all about inclusivity and diversity in the development of video games"
> Also EA: *cancels two promising Star Wars games led by renown female devs*



I think it's super progressive. Women can have their hard work and dedication crushed by a soul-less corporation protecting their bottom line just as hard as any man!


----------



## Karma (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy shit



That's some menu canceling magic right there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 17, 2019)

Kojima busy at work.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Kojima busy at work.



I've seen Sam Lake and Kojima hang out a lot over the years and can't help to think mother of fucking God, they could probably create the greatest video game (story) ever together.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I think it's super progressive. Women can have their hard work and dedication crushed by a soul-less corporation protecting their bottom line just as hard as any man!



What the hell, I never got notified of this reply.

Good post tho, m8.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 18, 2019)

Shulk: "OMAE WA MOU SHINDEIRU"
Mario: "NANI!?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2019)

I was watching a video on a movie called chopping mall and I couldn't help noticing the theme used in that movie sounds pretty familiar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2019)

Is it just me? But ever since MKX I've been seriously hating on NRS designs and models. *Literally *the only exception is Scarecrow. All the models have almost zero life and creativity in them and it's really bringing me down man.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 18, 2019)

They better patch this out


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 18, 2019)

im dead


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2019)

Looks really good.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2019)

I have an overwhelming urge to play FF IV....but not sit at my laptop....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Looks really good.



Brah am so ready for this.


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2019)

holy shit

I want a jojo rpg game nao


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2019)

Because I didn't already ship Sam Lake and Kojima enough.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2019)

They did the meme


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2019)

RemChu said:


> holy shit
> 
> I want a jojo rpg game nao


Umm but Zeke exists

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2019)

That was the best introduction of a character in a jrpg in a long time o.o.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2019)

I need to finish that game.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2019)

RemChu said:


> That was the best introduction of a character in a jrpg in a long time o.o.


Zeke is in the wrong game. Like he was left over from Asura’s Wrath and they just used him.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2019)

In case you needed a reminder of how shit IGN is...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shirker (Jan 22, 2019)

Eh, that's less an IGN thing and more a that's-just-how-gaming-is-now thing.
Recently a lot of people who play video games have this intense aversion to... well, playing video games. One I've never really understood.

Unless you're referring to the reviewer writing down an entire review before he even fully explored the game and wrote straight-up wrong shit, in which case... that's still sadly not an IGN thing anymore.


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 23, 2019)

Krory said:


> In case you needed a reminder of how shit IGN is...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



7.2/10 too much words.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 23, 2019)

Which ones

I will venture into space and move them myself if I have to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 23, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> Which ones
> 
> I will venture into space and move them myself if I have to


U do realize it would still likely be a Sony exclusive, right?


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 23, 2019)

Luck said:


> U do realize it would still likely be a Sony exclusive, right?



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 23, 2019)

Not gonna lie, it could look way worse. I do like the look of the triggers. And the console looks way better than what was reported a while ago. But it's still ugly!


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2019)

Based Nick Rye (and Kim), and Sharky and Hurk, surviving the events of _Far Cry 5_.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 24, 2019)

They got a private server for Shin Megami Tensei online. 

Dat nostalgia @~@ I haven't gotten to play it for a decade! It went down here and in Japan.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 24, 2019)

_*IMPORTANT:*_ The Shadowrun series is on sale right now on Steam, all of which are verily worth the price ($3.74 for Shadowrun Returns, $3.74 for Shadowrun: Dragonfall, and $4.99 for Shadowrun: Hong Kong)


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2019)

Ace Combat 7 is a fucking miracle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2019)

Luck said:


> U do realize it would still likely be a Sony exclusive, right?



>literally made with help from Japan Studio
>not a Sony exclusive

bruh


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2019)

Nintendo: Don't worry, we're working really _really_ hard on Metroid Prime 4 right now

Also Nintendo: Sorry, we're throwing everything out and starting from scratch again.


----------



## kluang (Jan 25, 2019)

The hell is wrong with me.
I beat Kingdom Hearts numerous times as a kid and now I got walled by Cerberus?

You can't spell Ignorant without IGN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2019)

Krory said:


> Nintendo: Don't worry, we're working really _really_ hard on Metroid Prime 4 right now
> 
> Also Nintendo: Sorry, we're throwing everything out and starting from scratch again.



I dont care for the Prime series specifically, but recognizing that the game was gonna be something awful and starting over is better for everyone. If only other AAA games receive the same treatment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2019)

Get this. It's gewd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2019)

Kojima has gon mad


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 26, 2019)

The World said:


> Kojima has gon mad


or rather, the translator has gone mad 



Buskuv said:


> Ace Combat 7 is a fucking miracle


what platform did you get it on?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Get this. It's gewd.



I already have this on the Switch and on Steam, but if anyone hasn't played it yet I recommend it as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 26, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> or rather, the translator has gone mad
> 
> 
> what platform did you get it on?



PS4


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2019)

Pc doesn't come up until next week


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2019)

So glad I invested in a PC. REmake 2 experience has been wild for me.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 26, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> PS4


do you plan on playing the VR mode?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 26, 2019)

I want to, but I don't have a set yet because I've honestly not had a reason to get one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2019)

Twitter is where game publishers, the gaming media, popular game streamers and entertainers, esports leagues, teams, players and commentators interact with their most engaged fans and with one another. In 2018, there were 1 billion Tweets about gaming globally.
That’s a lot of Tweets… gaming & esports on Twitter continues to level up!
Fans of gaming around the globe came to Twitter throughout the year to discuss the most anticipated game titles, cheer on their favorite esports teams, and to join a community of passionate, like-minded fanatics all year long.

*Here’s a look at the most-Tweeted about games last year:*

Fate/Grand Order ()
Fortnite ()
Monster Strike ()
Splatoon ()
PlayerUnknown’s Battlegrounds ()
Granblue Fantasy ()
Ensemble Stars ()
Super Smash Brothers ()

Overwatch ()
Final Fantasy ()


----------



## Karma (Jan 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Twitter is where game publishers, the gaming media, popular game streamers and entertainers, esports leagues, teams, players and commentators interact with their most engaged fans and with one another. In 2018, there were 1 billion Tweets about gaming globally.
> That’s a lot of Tweets… gaming & esports on Twitter continues to level up!
> Fans of gaming around the globe came to Twitter throughout the year to discuss the most anticipated game titles, cheer on their favorite esports teams, and to join a community of passionate, like-minded fanatics all year long.
> 
> ...


Idk y but this post keeps showing up as unread.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2019)

Another L for EA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2019)

*Batman Arkham Crisis Leak Sounds Too Good To Be True, Complex Story, Revamped Side Quests And More*

Batman Arkham Knight was the last main entry in the Batman Arkham series. Lately, rumors are suggesting that a new Batman game is in development. Now, new details have leaked revealing the Batman Arkham Crisis.

The leak comes from an alleged playtester for the game. According to the leak, Batman Arkham Crisis is in development for over 2 years and will launch on 2019.

Furthermore, the game features Court Of Owls as the main antagonist. The leak suggests the reason why the game is called Batman Arkham Crisis is due to the Court Of Owls attacking Batman, Gotham City, and Bruce Wayne and creating a crisis in the process.

Also, the game aims to be the Game Of The Year 2019. This indicates that developers are carefully crafting a game that is perfect in every sense.

Moving ahead, the leaked game features a 12-act story with each act being one hour long. The game also features Dick Grayson but he leaves around act 3 in Batman Arkham Crisis and then we are introduced to Jason Todd around act 6.

Now I won’t go into much detail but here is a TLDW of the entire video.


2 Years in development and will launch in 2019.
Court Of Owls is the main antagonist.
Will Be Revealed in March and will launch on October on Halloween midnight. Could Be delayed to November.
Aims to be GOTY 2019
A 12-act story with each act being 1 hour long.
A much more complex story.
Gotham City features a day/night cycle and is 1.7x bigger than GTA V.
Batwing will replace the Batmobile. It can be used in combat or as a mode of transportation.
Features co-op multiplayer but not integrated into the main story. Co-op will be playable for some side missions.
Side quests have been dramatically changed and won’t be 15 minutes long. Each side quest features 3-hours of story.
No more Riddler trophies. They have been replaced with 31 complex challenges.
Given that it is just a leak, take it with a grain of salt. However, it does make the game sound interesting but, at the same time, it sounds too good to be true.

The leak also falls in line with . A lot of leaks and rumors have suggested that  of the upcoming game which might be Batman Arkham Crisis.

From what I gather from this leak is that the developers are pouring their heart and souls into the game to make it a perfect Batman experience. But at the same time, all of this sounds too good to be true. Let’s hope this is the Batman game we get in 2019.


>Aims to be GOTY 2019


----------



## Karma (Jan 29, 2019)

Does it say who's developing it?


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 29, 2019)

Another Batman game?
Do we really need another one?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2019)

**Batwing instead of Batmobile* 
*
I look forward to Ace Combat: Goth Edition featuring Batman once in a while.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2019)

>not Batman Beyond 

*yawn*


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2019)

>Aims to be GOTY 2019

Yeah, good luck with that. Especially since GotY already came out last week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2019)

4 bucks for a graphic, 20 bucks for a palette swap


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 4 bucks for a graphic, 20 bucks for a palette swap



I feel like I'd be pretty confident in guessing that this is Anthem.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2019)

Krory said:


> I feel like I'd be pretty confident in guessing that this is Anthem.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



tfw so many people I know tried to convince me, "No, krory, this'll be better. Trust me, BioWare learned their lesson! All the good people were off making Anthem, that's why Andromeda was such a shit show!"

Fool me once...


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2019)

Actually, it being BioWare, more like fool me six times...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2019)

I don't get why any BioWare fan would find Anthem appealing anyway. It looks like it severely lacks in interesting NPCs, story, and world building. All of which that were BioWare staples when they were at their best.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't get why any BioWare fan would find Anthem appealing anyway. It looks like it severely lacks in interesting NPCs, story, and world building. All of which that were BioWare staples when they were at their best.



Pretty much. I mean, it's not like BioWare is known for top-notch gameplay. I mean, gameplay-wise ME3 wasn't _bad_ but there wasn't really anything revolutionary.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't get why any BioWare fan would find Anthem appealing anyway. It looks like it severely lacks in interesting NPCs, story, and world building. All of which that were BioWare staples when they were at their best.



I mean, the game looks like it plays cool. It feels like Iron Man: The Game but I don't see anything that makes it an actual RPG besides stats and gear.

AAA RPGs just ain't much RPGs these days. Fucking MK11 seems more of an RPG.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2019)

I won't knock it till I see it, but they should have stopped the Batman games for a good long while after Arkham Knight. It was a decent end to the series.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I mean, the game looks like it plays cool. It feels like Iron Man: The Game but I don't see anything that makes it an actual RPG besides stats and gear.
> 
> AAA RPGs just ain't much RPGs these days. Fucking MK11 seems more of an RPG.



tfw closest to AAA RPGs we get anymore is a fucking Assassin's Creed game.


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2019)

Anthem's gameplay looks fun but the Destiny styled MMO grindfest quest portion seems like its a borefest.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 30, 2019)

The open demo starts Feb 1, so y'all can face your fears then.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 31, 2019)

RIP Wii Shop Channel


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't get why any BioWare fan would find Anthem appealing anyway. It looks like it severely lacks in interesting NPCs, story, and world building. All of which that were BioWare staples when they were at their best.


I think it's a case of "market trends" that these companies always get roped up in. Same reason why everyone under the sun dumbs down RPG elements.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2019)

Wait, people are actually still playing FO76???


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2019)

I personally know someone who is. Everytime I go to his house, he's been fiddling around in it since its release. 
People're gonna do what they're gonna do. 
I wonder how he feels about this apparent patch. It sounds pretty funny.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 1, 2019)

Bois, they brought back Shin Megami Tensei Online in a Pserver.

Peeps with more time than money on their hands will be pleased to know all gear is now bought with CP which is very easily grindable in game.

Server is in Alpha and eventually there will be a wipe before full release but if you're nostalgic like me go for it.

If you don't know, it's pretty typical SMT fare, post apocalyptic setting, contract demons and fight other demons, etc. etc. (You can fight with your character and demon at the same time or take direct control of the demon.)

All story quests work and are partially translated, not all dungeons in yet, only the ones people used to spam.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2019)

I'd kill for some SMTV news. Been two years since announcement.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 2, 2019)

So, is there a thread for people to put up their gaming videos?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2019)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> So, is there a thread for people to put up their gaming videos?



I'd try the game thread since you'd probably get the most interest there. But if there isn't any you can always try the fanart/screenshot thread .


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2019)

A dev for Metro: Exodus is so buttmad about the attack on the other Metro Steam products (downvoting the games and shit), thanks to their switcheroo, that he legit threatened that they might not release games on PC anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2019)

Always knew the platform wars was gon be fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2019)

I downloaded the EpicGames Launcher just for that free Axiom Verge PC copy.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I downloaded the EpicGames Launcher just for that free Axiom Verge PC copy.



Congrats, you're Russia's property now.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2019)

Actually I think it was China.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2019)

I can see why peeps don't want to use it tho. It's pretty shit. Was trying to look for user reviews and there wasn't any.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah. Actually worse than Origin or Uplay.

Also, yeah, it was China. Apparently some Chinese company bought a 40% share in Epic Games like 7 years ago so big yikes.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 3, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'd try the game thread since you'd probably get the most interest there. But if there isn't any you can always try the fanart/screenshot thread .


Sorry. It has been like 6 years since I've posted here, so I'm actually not sure where the game thread is. Not sure what it is, either despite the obvious name. How deceptive.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 3, 2019)

Would love if it true specialty for PS3 compability.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 3, 2019)

Linkdarkside said:


> Would love if it true specialty for PS3 compability.


Seems promising. 

Why does anyone need to discuss why they're playing a certain console in 2019, though?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2019)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Sorry. It has been like 6 years since I've posted here, so I'm actually not sure where the game thread is. Not sure what it is, either despite the obvious name. How deceptive.



I meant the thread of the game you want to post the video for. For example, if you want to post a Resident Evil 2 vid, you can post in the Resident Evil2 thread . If not you can post in the thread I linked before.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2019)

Krory said:


> Yeah. Actually worse than Origin or Uplay.
> 
> Also, yeah, it was China. Apparently some Chinese company bought a 40% share in Epic Games like 7 years ago so big yikes.



I'm already owned by multiple countries. What's another one.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2019)

Reading about all of the reasons to not use Epic Launcher and wtf, some of this can't be real.

Aside from the shit security (including the 80k accounts they "accidentally" revealed just this year) and the whole Chinese-Government-Company-owning-a-controlling-share-of-the-company thing...

Not allowed to review games, not allowed to take screenshots, no controller support, _*no cloud saves*_...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2019)

You know China is a major part of the video game industry by the merit of its size, bullshit communist censorship or not, and every company in the world wants a slice of that pie, right? It's exactly the same as in the movie industry. This boogeyman shit is retarded. Tencent has stocks and partners up every video game company that matters. As soon as Ubisoft manage to wrestle out of Vivendi and told them to fuck off, literally the first major business move they did was partner up with Tencent to get that mobile money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2019)

Krory said:


> no controller support


 
Wait. Dafuq am I supposed to play Axiom Verge with?


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You know China is a major part of the video game industry by the merit of its size, bullshit communist censorship or not, and every company in the world wants a slice of that pie, right? It's exactly the same as in the movie industry. This boogeyman shit is retarded. Tencent has stocks and partners up every video game company that matters. As soon as Ubisoft manage to wrestle out of Vivendi and told them to fuck off, literally the first major business move they did was partner up with Tencent to get that mobile money.



Which other developers/publishers do they own _*forty percent of*_ and have already been caught taking personal data of people from?


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Dafuq am I supposed to play Axiom Verge with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2019)

On a platform that matters?

The only peeps that actually get anything worth anything in that shitty platform are the devs.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 3, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I meant the thread of the game you want to post the video for. For example, if you want to post a Resident Evil 2 vid, you can post in the Resident Evil2 thread . If not you can post in the thread I linked before.


Thanks. I understand now. Unfortunately, they are videos of old games (some as old as 1985), so I guess there aren't threads for those. I'll go with your 2nd recommendation.

Edit: On second thought, it seems a bit weird to post a long play there. I'm guessing there's no long play thread? Please feel free to ignore this if replies are getting tedious.


----------



## God (Feb 4, 2019)

Why the FUCK have KH1+2 not been ported yet.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> Why the FUCK have KH1+2 not been ported yet.


You mean XBox only has KH3, and none of the 100 remasters? That's kind of shortsighted of square enix.


----------



## God (Feb 4, 2019)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> You mean XBox only has KH3, and none of the 100 remasters? That's kind of shortsighted of square enix.



What I meant was that the original two main KH games are still only available for PS2.

There’s a PS4 collection called “KH: the story so far” but what if you only want to play the first two games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Thanks. I understand now. Unfortunately, they are videos of old games (some as old as 1985), so I guess there aren't threads for those. I'll go with your 2nd recommendation.
> 
> Edit: On second thought, it seems a bit weird to post a long play there. I'm guessing there's no long play thread? Please feel free to ignore this if replies are getting tedious.



I just added "gameplay vids" to the title in that thread. So all should be good.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 4, 2019)

What's this about epic launcher not supporting controllers?
it works in fortnite. that's the only game that matters


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> What's this about epic launcher not supporting controllers?
> it works in fortnite. that's the only game that matters



Maybe they mean on actual launcher?  tho that's also ignoring the fact you unironically play Fortnite, and with a controller no less.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2019)

*I would like to ask about the background of PS agreement on cooperation with Universal in PS.*
In addition to having top-class technical and sales capabilities among many pachislot related companies, we are complementary to the company's strengths of content development capabilities, and we thought that we could develop highly competitive models . We have reached a basic agreement, but we are currently in talks about the cooperation scope.
*I would like to ask about the situation of "Resident Evil RE: 2".*
We have sold 3 million copies on 3th release (as of January 28, 2019), and we are doing well at this time. We will continue to concentrate on expanding sales so that we can exceed our planned number for the current fiscal year.
*I would like to ask about the feeling at the moment, such as the order status of "Devil May Cry 5".*
Although we are working on marketing and sales promotion activities one month prior to release, we do not think there will be a big difference from internal assumption at the moment, and I think that it will be a smooth start for the achievement of the plan.
*I would like to ask about the response to next-generation hardware that is rumored in the market.*
Regarding next generation hardware, there is nothing we can tell at the moment. As a company that is a software maker, we want to strive to develop games that are capable of providing each character's characteristics and pleasure according to the target user whatever hardware is released, while being conscious of the hardware update cycle I believe.
*I would like to ask about compatibility with 5G (fifth generation mobile communication system).*
In the mobile sector, there is no change in the policy of proactively responding to next generation standards. We are highly interested in evolving communication standards to 5G and 6G, and we are discussing the correspondence within the company.
*I would like to ask about the breakdown of hard and region regarding the number of "Monster Hunter: World" sold in the third quarter of 2019 (October to December).*
Of the 1.2 million units sold in the same period, most are overseas PC version.
*In the third quarter of 2019 (October to December), I would like to ask why repeat sales of "Resident Evil Resident Evil" grew.*
Resident Evil RE: 2 "and related promotion and end-of-year selling season, we are analyzing that it is a factor that was able to evoke latent demand.
*I would like to ask about the situation of small and medium type titles.*
In the cumulative third quarter of 2019 (April - December), "Rekman X X Anniversary Collection" related title is 990,000, "Rockman 11 Fate of Gear !!" is 870,000, "Street Fighter 30th Anniversary Collection International" We are making steady progress with each of them. The "Onimusha" (remaster version) was sold domestically as of the third quarter, but it was a solid start.

- Monster Hunter world is nearly 12M ( 11.9M now ) , Most sales this quarter for it was the PC Version
- Megaman 11 sales is 870K
- Megaman XX sales Collection is 990K
- Onimusha in Japan was a solid Start
- Street Fighter 30th Anniversary is steady progress

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2019)

*Senran Kagura 7EVEN original idea being reconsidered due to sexual content regulations*

Takaki worried about worldwide strengthening of regulations.

In a new interview with , _Senran Kagura_ producer and Honey∞Parade Games president Kenichiro Takaki discussed the current status of the August 2017-announced PlayStation 4 title _Senran Kagura 7EVEN_.

“It seems the original idea we had imagined [for _Senran Kagura 7EVEN_] would be impossible to release,” Takaki said. “So we’re redoing, or rather reconsidering, everything about the game.”

This was part of a response to a question from the media regarding Takaki’s thoughts on Sony Interactive Entertainment’s strengthening regulations on the presentation of sexual content. Takaki said that this trend of regulations is not limited to PlayStation, but will spread around the world to affect every platform and genre. With this trend arriving sooner than expected, Takaki expressed his concern. “Right now, I’m really worried about what to do.”

Asked if the increasing strictness of sexual depiction on PlayStation 4 might result in the series shifting mainly to PC, Takaki responded, “It is not impossible. Considering the genre and its niche nature, it would be tough to make the game only for PC. The PC has a lot of realistic shooters, so hmm… If we can do that we will, but a lot is uncertain right now.”

A release window for _Senran Kagura 7EVEN_ has not been announced.

Thanks, .

Read more at Link removed


@Shirker


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2019)

Look at Megaman 11 and X collection almost breaking a million each. Didn't buy the collection but got 11 waiting. Still need to play it.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 5, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Look at Megaman 11 and X collection almost breaking a million each. Didn't buy the collection but got 11 waiting. Still need to play it.



11 is fun, especially the new mechanic that gears (no pun intended) up Megaman.
X Collection is what you'd expect: you get all 8 X games. Granted, there were some differences and adjustments made to the games (such as X4's intro scene removing the salute gesture or Double killing hunters being slowed down due to flashing scenes), and they've definitely renamed the X5 Mavericks.
The only other thing that they've introduced is the X Challenge, which can be fun in certain bosses, but completely unbalanced for others.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 5, 2019)

...so about that Ketsui Deathtiny...ummm. Anyone play it? Sorry, I'm an old man stuck in the mid 2000s, so I'm not so good with current trends :S


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2019)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> ...so about that Ketsui Deathtiny...ummm. Anyone play it? Sorry, I'm an old man stuck in the mid 2000s, so I'm not so good with current trends :S



Holy Obscure Cow.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2019)

It was super effective.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2019)

Badass friend.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 5, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy Obscure Cow.



 I'd play other games more often, but I think those are all I'm decent anymore. I'm going to try to get RE2 so I can join in on discussions better, especially since this was my favorite version of Leon. 


Seems to match gaming conventions.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Senran Kagura 7EVEN original idea being reconsidered due to sexual content regulations*
> 
> Takaki worried about worldwide strengthening of regulations.
> 
> ...



Yeah I heard about this. Poor guy is scared to death because of Sony and the Olympics.  

it's a shame, I was looking forward to it because this game was gonna be the first one with brand new models in 4 years (as they've been phoning it the hell in as of late). The kicker is that I don't mind it toning itself down a bit _that_ much, it's the fact that it's getting iced when it really doesn't need to that ticks me off. I also fear it'll probably turn a lot of fans off and they won't buy the games anymore. Otaku are pretty easy to fluster after all.

I'm hoping this is a DOA/Overwatch/WWE type thing, the sacred business art of acknowledging something, promising to change it and then blatantly lying about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah I heard about this. Poor guy is scared to death because of Sony and the Olympics.
> 
> it's a shame, I was looking forward to it because this game was gonna be the first one with brand new models in 4 years (as they've been phoning it the hell in as of late). The kicker is that I don't mind it toning itself down a bit _that_ much, it's the fact that it's getting iced when it really doesn't need to that ticks me off. I also fear it'll probably turn a lot of fans off and they won't buy the games anymore. Otaku are pretty easy to fluster after all.
> 
> I'm hoping this is a DOA/Overwatch/WWE type thing, the sacred business art of acknowledging something, promising to change it and then blatantly lying about it.



Thing is tho, you can already feel changes with how Sony's filtering lewds. Best bet is changing platforms, but it's kinda tough missing out on the market leader. We'll see how it goes. If this somehow results in Japanese devs doubling down on PC releases then maybe there's a silver lining to all of this. But then again, wasn't steam doing the same thing a couple of years back?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2019)

Didn't see this but. ...



> “So, when the discussion came up for Devil May Cry 5, I went to Kenzo [Kenzo Tsujimoto, Capcom founder] and I said… look, I want to make either Devil May Cry 5 or Dragon’s Dogma 2 next,” Itsuno told VG247 through a translator as part of a Devil May Cry 5 media tour. “He said ‘okay, do whatever you want. Do whichever one you want.’ So I thought, alright, y’know what… let’s do DMC5. So we did that.”





> _*“Here we are – we’re now finishing up DMC5. But I had ideas for Dragon’s Dogma 2 at the time as well. So here we are, it’s the end of this project.” Itsuno grins*_.





> “I’ve always got maybe around four different titles in mind, maybe about four different ideas that I’d love to make. But there’s a difference between the titles that I’d love to make and the titles that I think I should make next. But here we are, we’re here, and… I’m already gearing up for my next project. We can’t say what it is, but we’re looking forward to getting to work on it.”





> “Whenever I make a game, I make specifically what I want to play, what I’ve always wanted to play. Dragon’s Dogma is one of those things where ever since I was a kid this is the kind of experience I wanted from a game. I think about that and then I work towards creating that experience.”





> _*He goes on to say that he regards it as his most successful project. “The one that was kind of the biggest success in my mind, the one I’m most proud of – that’s probably Dragon’s Dogma. The one that was the hardest to work on, that took the most effort – that’s this one. That’s DMC5.”*_


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2019)

Capcom is having a good year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2019)

If DMC5 pulls RE2 numbers and above, Itsuno is gonna have even more free reign to do whatever the fuck he wants. Dragon's Dogma 2 would be fucking grand.

Itsuno's a total fucking bro for picking 5 over anything else. This guy knows we deserve it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If DMC5 pulls RE2 numbers and above, Itsuno is gonna have even more free reign to do whatever the fuck he wants. Dragon's Dogma 2 would be fucking grand.
> 
> Itsuno's a total fucking bro for picking 5 over anything else. This guy knows we deserve it.



It sounds like per the interview, he already has enough pull to do what he wants -- I mean he was asking if she should do DMC5 or DD2 and they told him do whatever, and he said that he always only makes the games _he_ wants to play. I think his free reign is what gave him the ability to make the first DD to begin with.

DD might not be next on his agenda, which would be slightly disappointing, but it's clear he still has it on his mind and still wants to do it, and especially knowing he considers it his most successful game and the one he's most proud of.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2019)

A generation ago, you could be in Capcom's shit list in the blink of an eye so when Dragon's Dogma didn't sell as much as they expected and with DmC being a thing with Inafune's dumbass guidelines, people were always half expecting him to be sent to some department doing nothing. 

He seems to be respected enough to not get shafted in that respect. Guess even the higher noticed his games are some of their most well received, if not the best sellers, until DMC4 came along. If that game didn't sell as it did, we wouldn't be talking about 5.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A generation ago, you could be in Capcom's shit list in the blink of an eye *so when Dragon's Dogma didn't sell as much as they expected *and with DmC being a thing with Inafune's dumbass guidelines, people were always half expecting him to be sent to some department doing nothing.
> 
> He seems to be respected enough to not get shafted in that respect. Guess even the higher noticed his games are some of their most well received, if not the best sellers, until DMC4 came along. If that game didn't sell as it did, we wouldn't be talking about 5.



I thought I always heard they were really satisfied with it, and that after seeing initial sales that's when they decided to make it into a franchise?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2019)

Never played Dragon's Dogma. Someone sell me on it.


----------



## Karma (Feb 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Never played Dragon's Dogma. Someone sell me on it.


It's a mix of dark souls and shadow of the colossus, tho kinda flawed in some aspects.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2019)

Luck said:


> It's a mix of dark souls and shadow of the colossus, tho kinda flawed in some aspects.



Is it enjoyable for a single playthrough? I heard the traversal is garbage and that there's loads of it.


----------



## Karma (Feb 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is it enjoyable for a single playthrough?


I'd say so. For it's time it was pretty good game, and while we've seen similar games pop up in the years since, with better hindsight than DD, the original is still a fun time (mostly any way)


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I heard the traversal is garbage and that there's loads of it.


No fast travel. Dont know if they've fixed that since


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Never played Dragon's Dogma. Someone sell me on it.


Combat is fun and often challenging without being complete bullshit, and boss/miniboss fights against large-scale enemies in particular can feel suitably epic. Magic can do a lot of neat things, there are loads of classes that all play somewhat differently, the character creator gives you a fairly good range of options, and (most importantly) there are some pretty outfits. There's a fair amount of postgame stuff, and the DLC (included in the Dark Arisen version by default) is extensive.

Also, the game is £7.19 on Steam at the moment and I'll eat your family if you don't buy it 


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I heard the traversal is garbage and that there's loads of it.


Travelling can be a pain, but you can expedite it with reusable waystones that let you fast travel to custom locations (in addition to fixed fast travel locations). You can only have a few on the map at once, but as long as you remember to put them down at locations that are obviously going to be revisited (or just every corner of the map), you're fine.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 8, 2019)

Krory said:


> I thought I always heard they were really satisfied with it, and that after seeing initial sales that's when they decided to make it into a franchise?



Nah, this was "If it doesn't do 2 million first month, it's not worth our money" Capcom. They made a point to say it didn't sell like they wanted. But then again Itsuno seems to be the Yoko Taro of Capcom so he's getting as much free reign as he can even if his games don't sell as much as they wanted. Still say DMC4 is what put him in that spot, still his best selling game, gave him plenty of pull - which is why he made DD in the first place. It was Capcom's most expensive single player game at the time.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is it enjoyable for a single playthrough? I heard the traversal is garbage and that there's loads of it.



Traversal is what makes the game have a sense of scale and adventure instead of depending on teleportation quick travels everywhere but that's just me. The map ain't that big anyway. The point of the game is when you're traveling by day and night, you need to prepare accordingly because night time in this game does not fuck around. You're taking a stroll in a forest, sun is shining and you're killing wolves (who hunt in packs, Arisen), then the sun sets, you can't see shit a meter from you, you take a wrong turn by the haunted tree and suddenly you're smelling the stank breath of a fucking truck sized drake.

Anyway, if you want to feel like a kick ass mage, this is one of the few games that actually pulls it. You're not firing shitty ice bolts. You're summoning fucking ice waterfalls and whirlwinds and giant meteor showers and shit. If you're more of a warrior guy, his skillset is limited as fuck but it doesn't matter because pulling an arc of deliverance on a pouncing Chimera's fucking face and putting it down is satisfying as fuck. There's plenty of fantasy fashion like @Disquiet said.

Plus the final bosses put pretty much every other fantasy game to shame. Dragons here is what Skyrim wishes it had. You haven't really fought a dragon boss until you meet Grigori, probably the most perfect blend of cinematic smoke and mirrors and pure gameplay ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2019)

Luck said:


> I'd say so. For it's time it was pretty good game, and while we've seen similar games pop up in the years since, with better hindsight than DD, the original is still a fun time (mostly any way)





Disquiet said:


> Combat is fun and often challenging without being complete bullshit, and boss/miniboss fights against large-scale enemies in particular can feel suitably epic. Magic can do a lot of neat things, there are loads of classes that all play somewhat differently, the character creator gives you a fairly good range of options, and (most importantly) there are some pretty outfits. There's a fair amount of postgame stuff, and the DLC (included in the Dark Arisen version by default) is extensive.
> 
> Also, the game is £7.19 on Steam at the moment and I'll eat your family if you don't buy it





Disquiet said:


> Travelling can be a pain, but you can expedite it with reusable waystones that let you fast travel to custom locations (in addition to fixed fast travel locations). You can only have a few on the map at once, but as long as you remember to put them down at locations that are obviously going to be revisited (or just every corner of the map), you're fine.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Traversal is what makes the game have a sense of scale and adventure instead of depending on teleportation quick travels everywhere but that's just me. The map ain't that big anyway. The point of the game is when you're traveling by day and night, you need to prepare accordingly because night time in this game does not fuck around. You're taking a stroll in a forest, sun is shining and you're killing wolves (who hunt in packs, Arisen), then the sun sets, you can't see shit a meter from you, you take a wrong turn by the haunted tree and suddenly you're smelling the stank breath of a fucking truck sized drake.
> 
> Anyway, if you want to feel like a kick ass mage, this is one of the few games that actually pulls it. You're not firing shitty ice bolts. You're summoning fucking ice waterfalls and whirlwinds and giant meteor showers and shit. If you're more of a warrior guy, his skillset is limited as fuck but it doesn't matter because pulling an arc of deliverance on a Chimeara's fucking face and putting it down is satisfying as fuck. There's plenty of fantasy fashion like @Disquiet said.
> 
> Plus the final bosses put pretty much every other fantasy game to shame. Dragons here is what Skyrim wishes it had. You haven't really fought a dragon boss until you meet Grigori.





Never played a western-like action rpg fantasy game before. Skyrim, Dragon Age, etc.. Just never did for me. But DD was kinda low on my radar only cuz it's a Capcom-Itsuno game. This year will be busy as heck, but if I find the right time I'll check it out. The combat does sound fun. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2019)

Do you guys prefer itsuno or kamiya


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 8, 2019)

Wild said:


> Do you guys prefer itsuno or kamiya


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Never played a western-like action rpg fantasy game before. Skyrim, Dragon Age, etc.. Just never did for me. But DD was kinda low on my radar only cuz it's a Capcom-Itsuno game. This year will be busy as heck, but if I find the right time I'll check it out. The combat does sound fun.



The end game was practically half finished since Itsuno had to force that shit out to shelves. His original game's ending was some fucking ridiculous, outrageous shit. Some Bayonetta 1 stuff. Also a bunch of cut monsters and no beast race.

If 2 comes out, it'll be some good shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2019)

Dragon's Dogma was easily one of my favorite games of last gen.

I'm honestly tempted to get the Switch version.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> Dragon's Dogma was easily one of my favorite games of last gen.
> 
> I'm honestly tempted to get the Switch version.



Speaking of, what does the Switch version offer other than portability?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2019)

Nothing.  

The portability works pretty great for me, both for work and travel.  And sometimes just playing in bed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> Nothing.
> 
> The portability works pretty great for me, both for work and travel.  And sometimes just playing *on the toilet*.



Fixed for accuracy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 9, 2019)

Wild said:


> Do you guys prefer itsuno or kamiya


That is a super tough question. If I had a gun to my head, I'd have to say Itsuno. He worked on SF Alpha and Rival Schools.

Edit:  Damn, but Kamiya's Viewtiful Joe makes this choice so hard. *Gun cocks* Itsuno

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2019)

Starting to think Kamiya isn't really working on anything. My twitt feed is full of him playing Resident Evil 2 and other stuff. Like when would he find the time to work on anything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> Travelling can be a pain, but you can expedite it with reusable waystones that let you fast travel to custom locations (in addition to fixed fast travel locations). You can only have a few on the map at once, but as long as you remember to put them down at locations that are obviously going to be revisited (or just every corner of the map), you're fine.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Traversal is what makes the game have a sense of scale and adventure instead of depending on teleportation quick travels everywhere but that's just me. The map ain't that big anyway. The point of the game is when you're traveling by day and night, you need to prepare accordingly because night time in this game does not fuck around. You're taking a stroll in a forest, sun is shining and you're killing wolves (who hunt in packs, Arisen), then the sun sets, you can't see shit a meter from you, you take a wrong turn by the haunted tree and suddenly you're smelling the stank breath of a fucking truck sized drake.



I've been thinking about this. AND I THINK THIS IS TOTALLY FINE based on you guys are saying. Huge part of why I enjoyed RDR2 was the traversal in which there was always something to do in between trips, I literally never used fast travel in RDR2, not even once. Hell, I don't even know how it works. If this can offer more or less the same experience, I think the "traversal is shit" claim is total bogus.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 10, 2019)

DD got hounded by Skyrim weenies on launch and this criticism stuck. DA fixes this a bit with more waystones but the adventure of exploring is one of the draws of the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 10, 2019)

There's a weekend trial for Tetris Effect on PS Store. It's a lot of fun. Definitely an audio/visual experience.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> There's a weekend trial for Tetris Effect on PS Store. It's a lot of fun. Definitely an audio/visual experience.



Okay, I'll bite.


----------



## God (Feb 10, 2019)

Funny cuz it’s drew


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2019)

Like I predicted, Tetris Effect is just Tetris with shit flung around the screen and shittier music.  

I recommend getting Puyo Puyo Tetris instead. At least with that one you get another game and don't have to grind to level fucking 50 for the classic theme.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 10, 2019)

I love EDM, so Tetris Effect speaks to my soul. I have the volume cranked


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 10, 2019)

Sorry to go off topic, but I'm a bit surprised that I couldn't find a Travis Stirkes Again thread.

I haven't played it yet, but I'm hearing good things.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 10, 2019)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but I'm a bit surprised that I couldn't find a Travis Stirkes Again thread.
> 
> I haven't played it yet, but I'm hearing good things.


here it is.


Reviews seem to be a mixed bag. The gameplay in Strikes Again seems kinda boring, but I think I'll buy it one of these days. I'm currently playing No More Heroes 2 and liking it.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 11, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> here it is.
> 
> 
> Reviews seem to be a mixed bag. The gameplay in Strikes Again seems kinda boring, but I think I'll buy it one of these days. I'm currently playing No More Heroes 2 and liking it.



Thanks, sir. The reviews seem mixed, but I think people were disappointed that it doesn't play like a typical No More Heroes game, and is simplistic, as if the first two games had deep DMC 4 level mechanics (which they didn't). From the good things I've heard, it feels like a game Suda 51 wanted to make unrestrained from company meddling (like grasshopper's Killer 7 days); a tribute to multiple gaming eras. Sounds like my cup of tea.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh it's great but it's absolutely a game that's gonna be polarizing simply because of who's making it, for better or worse.  It's full on Suda bullshittery but in a good way.  I have no idea why people reminisce so fondly of the NMH combat, since it ranged from pretty good to not good at all, and was was almost entirely just tedium. 

The game does REALLY seem to be focused on the "indie games" as a concept, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2019)

If only spotify worked here


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 11, 2019)

So much Ace Attorney. They even added the OST from the one that never released outside japan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2019)

TOKYO and SAN MATEO, Calif., Feb. 11, 2019 /PRNewswire/ -- Sony Corporation and Sony Interactive Entertainment (SIE) today announced that SIE Deputy President Jim Ryan will be appointed President and CEO of SIE effective April 1, 2019. Current SIE President and CEO John (Tsuyoshi) Kodera will dedicate his focus on creating innovative user experiences and further enhancing the network area as Deputy President of SIE. At the same time, Jim Ryan will also assume the role of Representative Director and President of SIE's Japan-based legal entity, Sony Interactive Entertainment Inc., and John Kodera will be its Representative Director and Deputy President. Jim Ryan will report directly to Kenichiro Yoshida, President and CEO of Sony Corporation.

*Comment from Kenichiro Yoshida: *
"Our Game & Network Services business has grown into the Sony Group's largest business in terms of both sales and operating income. Furthermore, our business in this domain holds significant importance as our growth driver going forward. At the same time, this industry is relentlessly fast-moving, and to remain the market leader, we must constantly evolve ourselves with a sense of urgency. Based on extensive discussions with John, I have decided to change the management structure of SIE to ensure sustainable evolution of the PlayStation platform and further growth of the network area. Jim Ryan has been long committed to the growth of the PlayStation business for the last 25 years. I believe that this new structure – where Jim will manage SIE's overall organization and operations, and which will allow John to focus on the key mission to further develop PlayStation Network (PSN) that has now grown into an immensely large platform with over 90 million Monthly Active Users worldwide – will enable SIE to accelerate its innovation and evolution even further. Moving forward, I also have expectations for John to lead the Sony Group's DX (Digital Transformation) strategy drawing on his wealth of experience with PSN, in addition to his mission at SIE."

*Comment from John Kodera: *
"I have been discussing with Yoshida-san the need to drive SIE to the next phase in our rapidly changing business environment, and realize the evolution of the PlayStation platform and further enriching the user experiences made possible through the network, which is an essential value that people expect in the entertainment PlayStation provides. As a result, we have concluded that the best direction is for Jim to take the helm of the overall management of SIE, and for me to spearhead the network area to continue creating innovative services and experiences, where competition continues to intensify with many new players joining the business. Jim has extensive knowledge around the game business and industry, as well as deep understanding of the PlayStation culture and strengths. I am confident that he will lead us to greater success as CEO of SIE. I will continue to support Jim by contributing to further strengthening user engagement, and to the overall growth of the PlayStation business. I also aim to leverage my experience and accumulated expertise to contribute to strengthening the Sony Group's DX (Digital Transformation) strategy."

*Comment from Jim Ryan: *
"It's a huge honor to be asked to take on the role of President and CEO of SIE. I've seen the PlayStation business grow and change massively since the very early days, and I hope to be able to put that experience to good use in reinforcing the foundations of the Game & Network Service business, and in evolving the entertainment that PlayStation offers to its engaged and passionate community. Working with John and the SIE team around the world, I am committed to strengthening relations with our business partners, and to continuing to provide the ultimate interactive entertainment experiences that make PlayStation the Best Place to Play."

Jim Ryan joined Sony Interactive Entertainment's Europe-based legal entity, Sony Interactive Entertainment Europe (SIEE) -- which was then Sony Computer Entertainment Europe -- in 1994. Since then, he has held a number of senior positions at the company. In 2011, he was appointed President of SIEE with responsibility for leading the PlayStation® business in more than 100 territories across Europe, the Middle East, Africa and Oceania. He also served as Head of Global Sales and Marketing at SIE since April 2016. He has been Deputy President of SIE since January 2018, and has supported John Kodera in developing the PlayStation business.

SOURCE Sony Interactive Entertainment


If that name is ringing any bells, then you're right.

It's this guy



*Well, you must see that PlayStation owners are upset. They want to play with Switch owners, PC owners and Xbox One owners for these two big and important games, and they don't have an explanation for why. That's what I'm getting at, really.*

*Jim Ryan:* Yeah. We've got to be mindful of our responsibility to our install base. Minecraft - the demographic playing that, you know as well as I do, it's all ages but it's also very young. We have a contract with the people who go online with us, that we look after them and they are within the PlayStation curated universe. Exposing what in many cases are children to external influences we have no ability to manage or look after, it's something we have to think about very carefully.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2019)

Ugh....
Deathbringer brought it up ages ago, but I truly do wonder what it is that drives companies to shit the bed like this when they're doing so well, especially video game ones who typically suffer at lease _some_ consequence or backlash for being boneheaded. It's easy to say "arrogance", but it's got to be something more than that, mostly because all the moving parts involved makes it feel like too simple an answer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2019)

I also expect even more bullshit hurdles for low budget Japanese devs. Don't ask me how I know. It's just a gut feeling.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 12, 2019)

Unrelated, thank god for Steams PS4 controller support.

No disrespect to XBOX controller layouts but good god... EVERY fucking PC one I get with a wire (yes I'm not using bluetooth and batteries like a fucking 90s gameboy) disconnects constantly. 

Microusb SUUUCKS. 

PS4 controller never disconnects cause of shitty physical connection. That's a godsend in a handful of my games because some of them make you go back to the start menu to replug a controller.


----------



## God (Feb 12, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Unrelated, thank god for Steams PS4 controller support.
> 
> No disrespect to XBOX controller layouts but good god... EVERY fucking PC one I get with a wire (yes I'm not using bluetooth and batteries like a fucking 90s gameboy) disconnects constantly.
> 
> ...



How do you get your PS4 controller on steam?

/git gud


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 12, 2019)

Wild said:


> How do you get your PS4 controller on steam?
> 
> /git gud



Just go in steam big picture mode and go into controller settings, then check ps4 controller configuration and plug it in.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 12, 2019)

COMMENCE HYPE


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Naruto (Feb 12, 2019)

MY DUDES

I'M FINALLY GONNA BINGE PLAY RESIDENT EVIL



Is it okay to skip RE3 for now and play it when the eventual remake comes out?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2019)

If you're into classic Resident Evil with fixed cameras and tank controls, you shouldn't skip shit, my dude. If you're more of a RE4 third person camera kinda guy, why the fuck not. Who cares, hookers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Is it okay to skip RE3 for now and play it when the eventual remake comes out?



It's a good game regardless. Why would you skip it?


----------



## Karma (Feb 12, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Is it okay to skip RE3 for now and play it when the eventual remake comes out?


There is a time gap of 10+ years between REmake 1 and REmake 2


----------



## Naruto (Feb 12, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's a good game regardless. Why would you skip it?



Tank controls. I just can't.

I will play it when the remake comes out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Tank controls. I just can't.
> 
> I will play it when the remake comes out.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 12, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Tank controls. I just can't.


The only Nemesis here is you 

Also, Code: Veronica is the best game in the series by miles, don't @ me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> The only Nemesis here is you
> 
> Also, Code: Veronica is the best game in the series by miles, don't @ me



I'd hit you in the face for what you said but admire you for the way you said it.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm gonna miss the DS machines tbh. Tons of good times were had with them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2019)

*Sony guy about cross play:*

We got to that place in Fortnite and it seems to be going reasonably well, from what I can tell. The Rocket League light up will happen soon. People keep saying, “Why doesn’t Sony allow more people to have it?” We’re open for business on this one. All it takes is for publishers and developers who wish to permission it. As ever, just work with your PlayStation account manager, and they will walk you through the steps that we’ve learned through our partnership with Epic on how this works. I don’t believe right now there is any gating factor on that. I think they’re open to make proposals, because the Fortnite thing worked pretty well.

*Wargroove guy response:*

Hi all,

CEO Of Chucklefish here, we just launched Wargroove with crossplay between PC, Switch and Xbox so I wanted to chime in.

We made many requests for crossplay (both through our account manager and directly with higher ups) all the way up until release month. We were told in no uncertain terms that it was not going to happen.

From our side, we can *literally* toggle a switch and have it working. Of course policy work might be more complicated for Sony.

Just wanted to provide some balance on the issue and say that it certainly isn't a question of developers having not contacted their account managers or having dropped the ball. We were told no.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 12, 2019)

What a shame. But at this point, if you really care for crossplay, then just get it on any of the other 3 platforms. Even if you only own a ps4, there's a good chance you own a computer too. It's on Steam, coming soon to GOG, and in the Microsoft Store WITH Xbox Play Anywhere. good lord, man. options are so good!

Also...In 3 days of sales, Chucklefish already made back all the money that went into development for the game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Tetris Effect is 40 bucks?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2019)

Speaking of company assholes, Activision just posted record profits while its new CEO is absolutely slaugthering Blizzard's teams while pushing for that mobileshit garbage since he's all about cutting costs when Blizzard's old CEO was about spending money to make money.

If there was anyone that thought that Blizzard was never affected by that merge can't say shit about it now.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Tetris Effect is 40 bucks?


Premium price for a premium game


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2019)

Luck said:


> There is a time gap of 10+ years between REmake 1 and REmake 2



I don't think it will take another 10 years for REmake 3. I would wager we will see it within 2 years 

Reusing a lot of assets and of course the engine of REmake 2 will up the speed of development a lot. Not to mention they know there's a demand and will want to cash in on the success of their recent release, rather than sit on the property for a decade again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2019)

So the Academy cut Cinematography out of the Oscars Event.

In the words of a very hyped up grease ball: Fuck The Oscars.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So the Academy cut Cinematography out of the Oscars Event.
> 
> In the words of a very hyped up grease ball: Fuck The Oscars.


I guess this is their way of trying to make the show itself shorter. But of all the categories to cut...this one makes no sense.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2019)

First they try to pull a "Popular Movie" category which is the most low brow, brain dead shit they could come up with and after that blew up, they pull this. Some dumb shit.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

John Bailey says that all the footage will be quickly edited and still flow seamlessly into the broadcast, so I'll reserve some judgement for now.

I do think  that a shorter Oscar's show is needed; last year's show was almost 4 hours long. But they seem to be doing everything wrong.


----------



## Karma (Feb 13, 2019)

How much time left until the direct?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2019)

2 hours I think.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)

Yo 2019 might beat 2017


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 13, 2019)

Daemon X Machina is excellent.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2019)

This is almost out the door? Man, the Nier Automata guy is busy. Fast motherfuckers. 

That being said, not really feeling it. I legit thought that this was Xenoblade with co-op at first. The ultra anime style isn't my thing and the story seems to take itself too seriously in a bad way, especially with that cringe dialogue.

Need to see more gameplay.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2019)

awww yis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> the story seems to take itself too seriously in a bad way, especially with that cringe dialogue.



That is my only gripe so far. But it could just be trailer editing. Or maybe the Nier Auto guy took too much influence from Taro in a bad way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2019)

*Bayonetta 2 director Yusuke Hashimoto leaves Platinum Games*

_Bayonetta 2_ director Yusuke Hashimoto has left Platinum Games, the developer .

“This tweet will be a little more personal than usual,” Hashimoto said in a . “Yesterday, January 31, was my last day at Platinum Games. The memories I made during my 13 years at Platinum, working with dozens of talented individuals on _Bayonetta_, _Bayonetta 2_, and _Star Fox Zero_ are priceless to me.”

Hashimoto continued, “Let me take this opportunity to share my thanks with anyone who has worked with me, supported me, or played my games. I hope to take the experience I gained at Platinum and use them on whatever I work on in the future. Thank you again.”

Hashimoto did not announce his plans for the future.


Damn, Bayonetta 2 is my favorite PG game in terms of polish. I like how they handled the presentation there as opposed to Bayo1. Wonder what's with the PG shake up with them also parting ways from Granblue's development.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2019)

I also don't know what this means in terms of Bayo 3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2019)

We never knew if he was directing that although it seemed the logical choice. Kamiya should still be directing something new. 

I'm sure there's a few devs there that can pick up the pace and fill that position if Hashimoto was in charge.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We never knew if he was directing that although it seemed the logical choice. Kamiya should still be directing something new.
> 
> I'm sure there's a few devs there that can pick up the pace and fill that position if Hashimoto was in charge.



Good point. Astral Chain isn't Kamiya's project after all. And AFAIK Babylon's Fall isn't being made by Kamiya either.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2019)

For all the gloom and doom lately, they've been pretty busy. There's also that self published game they're making.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> For all the gloom and doom lately, they've been pretty busy. There's also that self published game they're making.



Weirdly enough I am mostly excited by what the fuck Babylon's Fall is. Just praying to every God out there it isn't mobishit, multiplayer, battle royal, or all the above. The Square involvement scares me.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2019)

>caring about the story in a Platinum game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> >caring about the story in a Platinum game



It's not game breaking... yet. But I wouldn't want to play with someone I don't give a shit about in a world/setting I give even less shits about. 

Decent/passable story and characterization is important even if it's not the focus.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2019)

I thought that game was Taura's next thing. The vibe was somber like Automata and he already worked with SE so I thought he was on his way to make a new game. Surprised me when his new game is almost out the door and is a turbo weeaboo thing.

Anyway, Saito should direct Bayonetta 3. Revengeance is awesome and the guy designed the original  combat of Bayonetta 1 which is much better than 2. It's the perfect fit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> >caring about the story in a Platinum game



I almost always care about the story in games. Same goes for characters and style and world building. I genuinely think that PG is great at pretty much every creative part of their games.

It's like Khris said, half the reason why people love DMC are the characters and their story.

Astral's artwork is generic anime 101 and the story looks terrible. I like the mecha design and the combat definitely seems interesting with that Sci Fi JoJo's Bizarre adventure thing going on.  but this isn't something I'm blowing loads over. Their last game with really great combat was W101 and that was a long ass time ago and a Kamiya game to boot. They're not selling this an an action rpg but full blown action so they gotta step up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2019)

The combat in Nier was nice because it was a step up from... literally ever other Taro game, but I wouldn't say it was the major selling point despite being pretty good.  The good parts of Automata were largely reliant on Taro and Okabe, just like the other games.  I would hope nobody would expect the same kind of story telling and world building from a platinum action game without Taro and his team bringing in the ideas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> The combat in Nier was nice because it was a step up from... literally ever other Taro game, but I wouldn't say it was the major selling point despite being pretty good.  The good parts of Automata were largely reliant on Taro and Okabe, just like the other games.  I would hope nobody would expect the same kind of story telling and world building from a platinum action game without Taro and his team bringing in the ideas.



Nier Auto aside. Bayonetta, W101, and Vanquish all had (at the very least) decent stories/settings/characterization. I think death's (and mine too) expectations are more in line with those games than with Nier.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2019)

I'll give you W101 because it was a great, fun Sentai/TTGL type of thing.

Bayonetta's is well enough even if I'm not enamored by it.

Vanquish was genuinely inconsequential and mostly annoying, and I had fun with all three games.

I understand the sentiment but it's never been an issue for me because the ratio of games I put up with a bad story for good gameplay vs putting up with a good story with bad gameplay is probably in the 20:1 or higher area.  Unless the story is pervasively annoying and unskippable I'm generally ambivalent to it, if it's not great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> I'll give you W101 because it was a great, fun Sentai/TTGL type of thing.
> 
> Bayonetta's is well enough even if I'm not enamored by it.
> 
> ...



Fair enough. I can get quite bored with something if the story or characters aren't at least interesting or engaging. It can even be a dumb gimmick, or a narrative through gameplay (retro Metroid dawg). I mean yeah, I could in theory make an exception for an offensively crap story/protag with exceptional gameplay, but so far I haven't played a game like that. Almost all the gameplay excelling games that I remember playing had at least something other than gameplay going for it. Could be as simple as the artstyle painting an engaging picture of the world/characters, even when the story was very meh, like in the case of Dragon's Crown.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2019)

That's entirely fair.  
It's got to be enjoyable and an emotional or narrative draw is still important, if diminished, for me as well.  I guess part of the problem is that very few games have what I would call a "great" story.  It seems like the realm of serviceable storytelling is regarded closer to "excellent" or "fantastic" for video games and I don't really see it that way, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2019)

*EVO Japan Shuts Down Sexually Explicit Dead or Alive Stream*

Fighting game tournament EVO Japan has only just begun the weekend’s events, but controversy has already stirred. During a promotional livestream for fighting game , officials temporarily shut down the broadcast following some inappropriate material. The stream was restored shortly afterward and EVO boss Joey Cuellar issued an apology on Twitter. However, Cuellar has since deleted the apology for uncited reasons.

The series of events in question started with presenters showcasing the latest _Dead or Alive_‘s newly added freecam feature. The feature was used to pause the fighting game’s gameplay at moments where the game’s characters were in sexually explicit positions. Afterward, , women who model in typically explicit advertising towards men, were brought on-stage wearing _Dead or Alive_-branded clothing and were posing suggestively for audience photos. The stream was brought down shortly after.


Following the stream being pulled, Cuellar issued an apology on Twitter stating that “The DOA ad that aired does not reflect the core values of Evo or the FGC.” Cuellar has since deleted the apology, following the subsequent controversy. No reasoning for the retraction has yet been provided.



The reasoning for fans’  discontent over both the EVO Japan stream being pulled and Cuellar’s apology are myriad and nonspecific. The most specific of the criticism insinuates that either the content featured in the _Dead or Alive_ stream wasn’t so explicit that it deserved to be censored or that sexually explicit content is fine for such broadcasts. However, the overall controversy is more accurately compared to broader modern controversies about perceived censorship in gaming.

From EVO’s point of view, Cuellar’s apology was likely sincere. The _Dead or Alive_ franchise has received growing criticism over the past 20 years and is largely absent in western media and the fighting game community as a result. “” like the gravure models are also a legacy promotional element, absent for several years now due to criticism regarding the sexualization and objectification of women in the industry.

Cuellar and  certainly understand the differences between Japanese and western cultural acceptance levels in this regard. As a result, they prioritized their broader western audience and nevermind their advertisers and publishing partners who all expected an “E for Everone” stream. Unfortunately, the more vocal minority within EVO’s core audience tends to have very different expectations.


Needless to say the tweet got memed to all fuck.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2019)

That Mortal Kombat symbol at the end just the perfect little cherry on top of that cake.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 15, 2019)

those models were kinda ugly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2019)

Ivy is currently being played as in Soul Calibur Top 8 and welp, twitch chat is having a field day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## God (Feb 16, 2019)

Capcom really did come through in the clutch though, I’m still amazed at the recovery they pulled off.


----------



## Ashi (Feb 16, 2019)

Wild said:


> Capcom really did come through in the clutch though, I’m still amazed at the recovery they pulled off.


New mega boi and DMC OP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2019)

They covered all the major IPs lately except for Street Fighter. Maybe do some of the more obscure stuff for next year? Please?


----------



## God (Feb 16, 2019)

Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi said:


> New mega boi and DMC OP



And remake 2


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 16, 2019)

Is there any way to stop the video from auto playing in the banner?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2019)

@Naruto see above.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Is there any way to stop the video from auto playing in the banner?



I'll get rid of it. Was it playing with audio or something? It wasn't supposed to


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2019)

It was cool tho.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 17, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I'll get rid of it. Was it playing with audio or something? It wasn't supposed to


nope, no audio. just auto playing every time I load a page in the arcade. don't wanna be the party pooper around here, but it would be nice if there's a way to make it not auto play.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2019)

There's a video?

I have so many script blockers running.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 17, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> There's a video?
> 
> I have so many script blockers running.


yeah, a link's awakening side-by-side comparison video. It's been taken down, though


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> nope, no audio. just auto playing every time I load a page in the arcade. don't wanna be the party pooper around here, but it would be nice if there's a way to make it not auto play.



The only reason I used a muted video is because it's way lighter on bandwidth than a gif


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 17, 2019)

Naruto said:


> The only reason I used a muted video is because it's way lighter on bandwidth than a gif


bandwidth is no issue for me. I just thought that 2 things playing at the same time on the banner was distracting. I wouldn't mind it if it was just one thing. But that's just me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2019)

Look at that embarrassing poll


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Look at that embarrassing poll



? Those are good games on that poll.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2019)

Naruto said:


> ? Those are good games on that poll.



Hollow knight beating Castlevania and on par with Metroid. Just no.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hollow knight beating Castlevania and on par with Metroid. Just no.



Hollow Knight is pretty good, and it's new so understandably many haven't played the classics and results skew.

It's okay my dude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Hollow Knight is pretty good, and it's new so understandably many haven't played the classics and results skew.
> 
> It's okay my dude.



It's *not *okay. SotN just got a re-release. 

Every Metroidvania fan should play that shit.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> SotN just got a re-release.



Really? I actually played it again recently on Retroarch. Exploits patched out and no letterbox for true widescreen 

....twitch already deleted my videos.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Look at that embarrassing poll


Look at that embarrassing _website_ 

(I do adore Hollow Knight though)


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 17, 2019)

Yo I wanna pick up a Switch for that upcoming Astral Chain and Links Awakening remake.

I hear you have to buy more memory to be able to save tho how much is it gonna cost me and how much memory should I buy?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Yo I wanna pick up a Switch for that upcoming Astral Chain and Links Awakening remake.
> 
> I hear you have to buy more memory to be able to save tho how much is it gonna cost me and how much memory should I buy?




Wish I can help, but other than smash I have gone full physical. But yeah, memory size is very limited.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2019)

>digital

Lmao gross


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 18, 2019)

Who said anything about digital? o.o
 I hear Botw physical or otherwise REQUIRES more memory just to save.

If that's gonna be a problem... I need to know how much extra it'll cost me to have the privilege of saving my game data.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 18, 2019)

In-Game Photography is the theme for this week's Photo of the Week. Check it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2019)

I didn't notice tbh 

EDIT: I think you mean cloud saving bro


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 18, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I didn't notice tbh
> 
> EDIT: I think you mean cloud saving bro


All I remember is youtubers complaining about low memory and Botw needing more to save or some bs.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> I hear you have to buy more memory to be able to save



Uh, not really? The internal storage has more than enough space for saves. If you want you can buy a microSD card though. 128gb/256gb are very reasonably priced.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 18, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Uh, not really? The internal storage has more than enough space for saves. If you want you can buy a microSD card though. 128gb/256gb are very reasonably priced.



Is that so? Been a while. I must have misremembered.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Is that so? Been a while. I must have misremembered.



I have Mario Kart 8 and Breath Of The Wild (as in the actual games plus their respective saves) on my internal storage and it has 2.6GB left over. Plus 24 other games on my microSD card and 18GB left over.

Saves are typically just a couple of MB.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 18, 2019)

Good to confirm~


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2019)

wait you thought ~16GB wont be enough for _save files _?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> wait you thought ~16GB wont be enough for _save files _?



Mutt. I didn't even remember how much internal memory the thing had.

Look you're not the only person who knows about computers, you're just the fattest and smelliest.



Now piss off. It's been ages since I checked out the Switch or its specs. I just remember hearing there was an issue with the onboard memory.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2019)

So there's a rumor going around that Nintendo revived Scalebound.

Probably bullshit but how hard would people lose it?


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 18, 2019)

Not me lol. I wasn't interested or impressed with what was shown with Scalebound.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 18, 2019)

I was close to finishing the first X-Challenge from the MMX Legacy Collections, and there are two things that I want to say: whoever decided to think that tag-teaming Infinity Mijinion and Split Mushroom, as well as Blaze Heatnix and Sky Pegasus/The Skiver, is a good idea deserves to rot in hell, because these two are on-par of being THE most annoying battles I've ever encountered, but nothing beats a tag-team Iris and Double.
I'm losing my sanity over this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So there's a rumor going around that Nintendo revived Scalebound.
> 
> Probably bullshit but how hard would people lose it?



Game looked choppy on a bone. If does end up on the switch, I hope they go from the ground up again.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't think they'd lose it that hard, honestly.

I think people just wanted shit to play on the Bone, and for this weird flicker of time it felt like M$ was trying to actually have games on their system, but then it was not to be.  Enjoy Crackdown!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 20, 2019)

Darkmatter said:


> I was close to finishing the first X-Challenge from the MMX Legacy Collections, and there are two things that I want to say: whoever decided to think that tag-teaming Infinity Mijinion and Split Mushroom, as well as Blaze Heatnix and Sky Pegasus/The Skiver, is a good idea deserves to rot in hell, because these two are on-par of being THE most annoying battles I've ever encountered, but nothing beats a tag-team Iris and Double.
> I'm losing my sanity over this.



And now I know what mode not to play when I get this. 

I already pulled out enough hairs with X6 when that first came out.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 20, 2019)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> And now I know what mode not to play when I get this.
> 
> I already pulled out enough hairs with X6 when that first came out.



This was all in Normal Mode. Easy mode wasn't a problem because the amount of damage you do and the damage you receive is almost non-existent (plus you do get your bar refilled during battle and the break).
I sure as shit ain't ever gonna play in Hard Mode, because that's a fucking nightmare.


----------



## Courier Six (Feb 20, 2019)

So Darkest Dungeon is getting a sequel.
I’m kinda interested to see what new stuff they’re going to add.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2019)

>literally At the Mountains of Madness mode

All my fucking money.  Just take it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2019)

Looking back, SH going to the shitter was just a matter of time.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 21, 2019)

The only Silent Hill I ever played was the very first on the PS1, so I don't know but I was under the impression SH3 is one of the good ones.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2019)

It's considered the best behind 2 iirc.

Silent Hill is such a weird franchise. So many good ideas, such an easy base on which to make some fucked up horror, and yet there are only two games that are widely considered good. Is there a bigger example of wasted potential in vidja? Off the top of my head, maybe Sonic?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Looking back, SH going to the shitter was just a matter of time.



What 



Shirker said:


> It's considered the best behind 2 iirc.
> 
> Silent Hill is such a weird franchise. So many good ideas, such an easy base on which to make some fucked up horror, and yet there are only two games that are widely considered good. Is there a bigger example of wasted potential in vidja? Off the top of my head, maybe Sonic?



It feels Sonic is like that because it feels that SEGA doesn't filter anything related to the series. There are a bunch of decent to good Sonic games out there. Also, we've never seen SEGA getting dismembered to the point of irrelevancy whilst working on a Sonic game like Konami did during SH/MGSV development.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2019)

That's still technically Summer I guess.


----------



## Karma (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 25, 2019)

Not that we needed proof "game of the year" doesn't mean anything. 

Cause it's games activists that decide.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2019)

Savage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2019)

the timeline all kinds of fucked up


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 25, 2019)

"Oh is that so." Omg that's gotta hurt man... oof... Give Naka-san a headpat. Poor poor man.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> "Oh is that so." Omg that's gotta hurt man... oof... Give Naka-san a headpat. Poor poor man.


I can imagine his kids saying that while playing pokemon go on their phones.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 25, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I can imagine his kids saying that while playing pokemon go on their phones.



x.x That man needs a hug and someone to tell him... It's okay man, I remember Sonic. I remember the gud Sonic. It was.... GUD! ;-;


----------



## Shirker (Feb 25, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Savage.



*sigh*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2019)

**Am I out of touch?*

*No, it's the children who are wrong**

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2019)

Still got these two for my monster collecting RPG fix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Still got these two for my monster collecting RPG fix.


that digimon game looks so interesting tonally. I can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 4, 2019)

Anyone who mocks Antivaxxers are far left SJW beta cucks!


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 4, 2019)

Darkmatter said:


> Anyone who mocks Antivaxxers are far left SJW beta cucks!



o.o... Well, that's a political area I'm not used to seeing attributed to SJW's specifically.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 4, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> o.o... Well, that's a political area I'm not used to seeing attributed to SJW's specifically.



Plague Inc. added a new difficulty of the game called "Antivaxxers" and the group is pissed as fuck as you can see.


----------



## Karma (Mar 4, 2019)

I forget how common antivaxxers actually r.

I'm not sure if I should laugh or worry tbh


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 4, 2019)

Darkmatter said:


> Plague Inc. added a new difficulty of the game called "Antivaxxers" and the group is pissed as fuck as you can see.



Fucking hell. I'll introduce anti-vaxxers to my hillbilly ass aunt Sherrie. They'll quit immediately.

She's a fat, mountain dwelling, shabby trailer owning hill billy. And an anti-vaxxer!


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 4, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Gotta love your family and all... but my mom's white/french side of the family is duuuuuuuuumb. Moving from New Hamshire to Alabama was a massive mistake for them.
> 
> Glad I wasn't raised in Alabama.



You are a survivor.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2019)

Ace Combat 7 is the absolute shit. That is all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2019)

Luck said:


> I forget how common antivaxxers actually r.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should laugh or worry tbh



It's worse when somehow this entire thing is a "political debate".


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's worse when somehow this entire thing is a "political debate".



*FUCK ME, thank you for this*.

Without getting too much into it the cowardly act of trying to avoid subjects by calling them "political" is something that's been wearing on my nerves for a while now. 

"Let's not get political, now"
Gee, I forgot how the _concept of medicine_ managed to snag a position in the Judicial branch of government, my mistake. Fuck out of here with that. Pussy motherfuckers too afraid to discuss anything more complicated than what topping go on pizza.

...uh... But yeah, antivaxxers continue to be silly. It'd be pretty funny if it weren't so sad, as this mindset tends to actively hurt people. I've always wondered why they're like this.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 6, 2019)

maybe deep down...they're just afraid of the needles.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 6, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> maybe deep down...they're just afraid of the needles.



Have you SEEN me hyperventilate before they try to give me IVs? Nobody freaks out more than me.

It's cause of a childhood trauma in fact >.> where I got stabbed in the muscle instead 4 times in a row. The pain was excruciating. Your muscle will just tightly contract around the sharp, hard needle. 

I still ain't an anti-vaxxer XD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2019)

Darkmatter said:


> Plague Inc. added a new difficulty of the game called "Antivaxxers" and the group is pissed as fuck as you can see.



This is objectively funny btw.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 6, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> maybe deep down...they're just afraid of the needles.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2019)

>burning my way through DMC HD Collection while I wait for V
>immediately get absorbed by DMC3 again the moment I start it up
>still one of the most enjoyable action games of all time

Also which style is the best and why is it Gunslinger?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> >burning my way through DMC HD Collection while I wait for V
> >immediately get absorbed by DMC3 again the moment I start it up
> >still one of the most enjoyable action games of all time
> 
> Also which style is the best and why is it Gunslinger?



Royalguard and Trickster are best imo. You can beat all the bosses stylishly with them. You can do it with other styles but it's vastly harder in a way cause there's a lot more down time. 

Trickster and RoyalGuard make it safe to get in and do massive damage, then get out... Of course it takes immense skill to use RoyalGuard properly and Trickster will take practice with some of the bosses too.

Nothing more satisfying then making all their attacks ineffective, taunting up your DT guage, and letting loose a RG release + DT blast + combo on an enemy.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 7, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> Also which style is the best and why is it Gunslinger?



It's really up to preference, but the go-to for casuals would be Trickster, maybe Swordmaster rarely. Skilled players tend to use Royalguard because it makes good counters plus other perks.
I don't know if there's anyone who'd try Gunslinger unless they're willing to play the game with guns.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2019)

Amateur taste is choosing trickster or Swordmaster.

Patrician taste is choosing Royal Guard, Quicksilver or Gunslinger.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2019)

I remember sucking hard balls with quicksilver as a teen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



It's like I'm looking at a fucking pharmacy ad. The Pokemon movie looks like a fucking masterpiece next to this shit.


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2019)

down syndrome sonic


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2019)

Let me die


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm glad I don't care about Sonic.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 8, 2019)

love this so much.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 9, 2019)

Ok, I'm looking at some configurations and I need opinions. The site is Bulgarian, but the component data is in English:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2019)

No joke. I am ready for MvC4 with the RE Engine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



We shall see if it'll flop or do fine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2019)

Darkmatter said:


> We shall see if it'll flop or do fine.



The controller alone is shit.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The controller alone is shit.



It does look really uncomfortable to use.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 10, 2019)

Overwatch said:


> Ok, I'm looking at some configurations and I need opinions. The site is Bulgarian, but the component data is in English:


what do you plan on doing on the PC?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


just to clarify that those aren't official renders from Google themselves. they were made by someone else based off of the line illustrations of the US patent for the controller. this could be what the final design looks like...or it could not. We won't know until later in the month


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 10, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> what do you plan on doing on the PC?



Gaming, pure and simple. 

I'm not interested in streaming or video editing, but I do want a rig that will serve me well for years to come.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 10, 2019)

Overwatch said:


> Gaming, pure and simple.
> 
> I'm not interested in streaming or video editing, but I do want a rig that will serve me well for years to come.


I would get the one in the first link then. It's the most affordable one that makes the most sense. The other 2 are absolute overkill for gaming alone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2019)

_Dragon’s Dogma - _Sublimation Inc.
Based on a world-famous action RPG set in an open world, Dragon’s Dogma from CAPCOM will be brought to life as a Netflix original anime series. The story follows a man’s journey seeking revenge on a dragon who stole his heart. On his way, the man is brought back to life as an _‘Arisen’._ An action adventure about a man challenged by demons who represent the seven deadly sins of humans.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2019)

this
this

VanillaWare-developed dramatic adventure game _13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim_ will launch for PlayStation 4 this fall in Japan, publisher Atlus announced.

A western release of _13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim_ is also planned, but has yet to receive a release date.

Before the full release, users can play the first three hours of the story and control all 13 main characters via the _13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue_ due out on March 14 in Japan. It will be available digitally via the PlayStation Store for 980 yen, as well as physically via the _13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim_ Music and Art Clips package for 2,980 yen.

A download code for _13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue_ is also included with the _Odin Sphere: Leifhtrasir_ and _Dragon’s Crown Pro_ New Price Version Campaign Packs due out on March 14 for 3,980 yen each.

Save data from _13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue_ cannot be carried over to the full release. Read more about the buying options here.

Thanks, Dengeki PlayStation.

------------------------

Atlus has  _13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue_ for PlayStation 4. It will launch on March 14 in Japan. Consumers will be able to access it through various means, the cheapest of which is 980 yen.

_13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue_ will allow users to play the first three hours of the dramatic adventure game and control all 13 main characters. Save data from _13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue_ cannot be carried over to _13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim_.

Here is how you will be able to play _13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue_ on March 14, via the :

*13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Music and Art Clips (including 13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue on Blu-ray disc)* (2,980 yen)




Music and Art Clips original box
Visual book (36 pages)
Original mini soundtrack CD (10 tracks)
Original PlayStation 4 theme and avatar set download code
_13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue_ for PlayStation 4 on Blu-ray disc
*13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Digital Archives (including 13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue download code)* (980 yen)




Original PlayStation 4 theme and avatar set download code
_13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue_ for PlayStation 4 download code
*Odin Sphere: Leifthrasir New Price Version Campaign Pack (including 13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue download code)* (3,980 yen)


_Odin Sphere: Leifthrasir_ for PlayStation 4 on Blu-ray disc
_Odin Sphere: Leifthrasir_ mini soundtrack download code (10 ttracks)
_Odin Sphere: Leifthrasir_ original PlayStation 4 theme download code
_13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue_ for PlayStation 4 download code
*Dragon’s Crown Pro New Price Version Campaign Pack (including 13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue download code)* (3,980 yen)


_Dragon’s Crown Pro_ for PlayStation 4 on Blu-ray disc
_Dragon’s Crown Pro_ mini soundtrack download code (10 ttracks)
_Dragon’s Crown Pro_ original PlayStation 4 theme download code
_13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim Prologue_ for PlayStation 4 download cod

A release date for the full _13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim_ has yet to be announced. It will be available for PlayStation 4 when it launches. View a new set of screenshots and artwork at the gallery. A new trailer will be released on . Read more about the game here.



Outta nowhere


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 12, 2019)

It must be good if you have to pay to play the first few hours.


----------



## Karma (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2019)

inb4 Ouya with Xbox pass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Mar 12, 2019)

I've been burned too many times to get my hopes up


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2019)

!!!!!!!





*Halo: The Master Chief Collection will soon include Halo: Reach and be available on the Windows store and Steam*, Microsoft announced today during its Inside Xbox livestream.

*Rather than make every game in the collection available all at once on PC, Microsoft said the collection will roll out one game at a time, starting with Halo: Reach and going in chronological order from there. Microsoft is pitching this incremental approach as a way to make the games available sooner rather than waiting until the entire collection is ready. The games will run at 60fps and support 4K. *

On Xbox One, _Halo: Reach_ multiplayer will be available as a free add-on for everyone who already owns the collection, while the single-player campaign will cost extra. _Halo: Reach_ doesn’t yet have a release date on either PC or console.

At launch, _The Master Chief Collection_ consisted of _Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary_, _Halo 2_, _Halo 3_, and _Halo 4_. In 2015 343 Industries added _Halo 3: ODST_ to the collection. *The addition of Halo: Reach means it will soon contain every Halo shooter except for Halo 5, and that every game in the series will be available on Xbox Game Pass.



 *

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm so fuckin excited.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2019)

i feel blessed


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 13, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


>



Oof... That's harsh man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2019)

Developer-san


----------



## Karma (Mar 13, 2019)

Bruh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2019)

Hopefully fucking not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2019)

This game better fuckin chill


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2019)

I just have no fuckin clue what to expect lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2019)

OH shit guys, Sony trying to buy Take-two Interactive


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just have no fuckin clue what to expect lol



Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2019)

>Blasphemous is still being made

Holy shit.  I liked the spritework but how fucking long has it been in production?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> >Blasphemous is still being made
> 
> Holy shit.  I liked the spritework but how fucking long has it been in production?



As long as any other kickstarter project?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2019)

dafuq is this?
where da mechs at?
where is vanillaware's action gameplay at?

Really hoping this is just the prologue and the main game is your standard vanillaware side scrolling beat em up action. Or shit, make it an RPG like Grand Knights History. 

Just not a walking sim.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 14, 2019)

maybe we can bring back this thread


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 14, 2019)

also looks like there's another project that vanillaware is teasing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> also looks like there's another project that vanillaware is teasing



Now I am even more worried about 13 sents being a walking sim visual novel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2019)

Yo bruvs. Apparently I have an award giveaway, and since y'all are fuckin cool folk, I decided to give it away here. Simply guess my favorite King of Fighters character and it's yours. Should be easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2019)

Geese ?


if Im wrong then give a hint - male or female ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Geese ?
> 
> 
> if Im wrong then give a hint - male or female ?



Female


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2019)

ok well the chick in your sig is this - 
but she's not from KoF, right ? 

so .. lets start simple - Mai ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2019)

Not Ai. Not Mai.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2019)

Blue Mary ? King ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Blue Mary ? King ?



It's King.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu 

You can choose one of: 175x350 avatar, HTML user title, or sparkles for 3 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2019)

what did I win ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2019)

Look at the post above


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> You can choose one of: 175x350 avatar, HTML user title, or sparkles for 3 months


sparkles for 3 months please 


will this enable automatically or do I have to set something up ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> sparkles for 3 months please
> 
> 
> will this enable automatically or do I have to set something up ?



Nah. You should get it soon enough. Just tell me what kinda sparkles you want.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2019)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu  what are the options ? 

can you link available colours/gifs of it or something ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu  what are the options ?
> 
> can you link available colours/gifs of it or something ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2019)

Aight. I have two more awards to give out. Gonna offer it in the Pokemon thread.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2019)

*Butterfly Sparkles *


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 16, 2019)

The World said:


>



The mirror match is too real.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 17, 2019)

Also this Persona 5 R shit is pissing me off. They need to reveal what it is already 8U. 

I WAITED FOREVER TO BE ABLE TO EVEN PLAY THE ORIGINAL AND THEY'RE MAKING ME WAIT MORE REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 17, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Also this Persona 5 R shit is pissing me off. They need to reveal what it is already 8U.
> 
> I WAITED FOREVER TO BE ABLE TO EVEN PLAY THE ORIGINAL AND THEY'RE MAKING ME WAIT MORE REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


we wouldn't want another Dragon Quest XI situation, right?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 17, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> we wouldn't want another Dragon Quest XI situation, right?



What happened with that? o.o


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 17, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> What happened with that? o.o


A "definitive" edition of DQXI was announced only for the switch, and it seems to come with a lot of added stuff to it. So where does that leave the people that already put in the hours for the regular version on ps4 and PC? And where does that leave people that haven't played DQXI, yet? Should they go for the Switch version or the ps4 version? I hope P5R won't go this route.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 17, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> A "definitive" edition of DQXI was announced only for the switch, and it seems to come with a lot of added stuff to it. So where does that leave the people that already put in the hours for the regular version on ps4 and PC? And where does that leave people that haven't played DQXI, yet? Should they go for the Switch version or the ps4 version? I hope P5R won't go this route.



I hope it's just an arena fighter. I wish they'd consider us Persona fans who didn't get to play p5 yet and fucking tell us what p5r is.

Even if it's far off they know what it is ffs. Just tell us so I can play P5 or eait for R 8U


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 17, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> I hope it's just an arena fighter. I wish they'd consider us Persona fans who didn't get to play p5 yet and fucking tell us what p5r is.
> 
> Even if it's far off they know what it is ffs. Just tell us so I can play P5 or eait for R 8U


or a racing game.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 17, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> or a racing game.



Whaaaaateveeer I just wanna know damnit.

I'm gonna be MEGA pissed if this isn't enhanced P5 cause it means I could have played P5 months ago.

Do you know how long I've waited? TOO LONG 8U


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 19, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Also this Persona 5 R shit is pissing me off. They need to reveal what it is already 8U.
> 
> I WAITED FOREVER TO BE ABLE TO EVEN PLAY THE ORIGINAL AND THEY'RE MAKING ME WAIT MORE REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Are you new to Persona? P5R is the continuation of P5, like P3 FES and P4 Golden. It will have the original game and an extra scenario. I would say wait.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 19, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Are you new to Persona? P5R is the continuation of P5, like P3 FES and P4 Golden. It will have the original game and an extra scenario. I would say wait.


No I'm not.

It better be 8U


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2019)

OOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2019)

Pc has a "console war" sort of thing going on with Epic Games store vs steam right now. Epic games store getting exclusives while being the inferior launcher to date.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 21, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Pc has a "console war" sort of thing going on with Epic Games store vs steam right now. Epic games store getting exclusives while being the inferior launcher to date.


How was Steam's client when it first launched?


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> How was Steam's client when it first launched?


Think uh everyone hated it, and they wanted the next half life.

But epic games like just added a search bar or some shit. Has barely anything in it's library. It's doodoo.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2019)

Monster Rancher World


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> How was Steam's client when it first launched?



It was the first of its kind. There was no infrastructure to speak of and it was only for Steam games at the time. It didn't try to monopolize shit at the time, it organically became the go to platform on its own.

Epic is garbage and is pulling console wars tactics in the only platform that was completely devoid of it.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Think uh everyone hated it, and they wanted the next half life.
> 
> But epic games like just added a search bar or some shit. Has barely anything in it's library. It's doodoo.


the epic launcher only had like 4 games on it before it wanted to compete with the likes of Steam. Of course, the usability and features will be lacking compared to Steam that has been around for over a decade. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> It was the first of its kind. There was no infrastructure to speak of and it was only for Steam games at the time. It didn't try to monopolize shit at the time, it organically became the go to platform on its own.
> 
> Epic is garbage and is pulling console wars tactics in the only platform that was completely devoid of it.


Unlike companies buying IPs for timed exclusivity for their respective consoles, no one has to "buy" a new platform to play said games on PC. You just have to install another storefront. Competition is always welcome imo, especially since it's free.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2019)

New launchers aren't anything new. You already have plenty of choices that are as legitimate as steam depending on what you want and how you want to manage your games, competition has always been there. Epic's competition isn't welcome if they're pulling bullshit tactics to bottleneck your preferences while playing PC, which has been to go to platform for complete freedom.

I now have to install an objectively inferior launcher to play a game they advertised as a Steam release. This competition is about developer/publisher bottom lines, not the consumer. There's nothing good about Epic's tactics. I don't even give a shit about the china boogeyman, that's just retarded.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> New launchers aren't anything new. You already have plenty of choices that are as legitimate as steam depending on what you want and how you want to manage your game, competition has always been there. Epic's competition isn't welcome if they're pulling bullshit tactics to bottleneck your preferences while playing PC, which as been to go to platform for complete freedom.
> 
> I now have to install an objectively inferior launcher to play a game they advertised as a Steam release. This competition is about developer/publisher bottom lines, not the consumer. There's nothing good about Epic's tactics.


I'd love to know what those choices are. I only see Steam and GOG as my choices for games at the moment. 

And I can understand why they have to buy them out. Who is gonna put their own game on a new store that doesn't have anywhere near the popularity as Stream? Publishers/Devs need more of an incentive besides getting bigger returns on sales. Epic had to do buy em out to gain more consumers. If this all pans out, maybe devs will voluntarily put their games on the Epic Games Store without Epic having to buy timed exclusivity. I won't argue about the usability of the client as Epic lacks many of the features that Steam has, but I'll say again that they have time to improve and add to it. All I'm hearing here is that people are whining about having to use yet another new launcher to play their games. I don't see this as a negative at all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2019)

There are better ways to make your launcher appealing to the market besides moneyhatting games. This is Nintendo versus Sega, it's fucking obnoxious, is what it is. These projects are always in such a hurry to release to the market and make the quickest buck possible that they'll release the bare minimum to make it work.

Guess we won't go anywhere here and just repeat over and over. Not that you seemed to care that several games that became Epic exclusive had pre-orders available on Steam, including the one I want which is what pisses me off more than anything. To me, it goes against everything about the PC environment, if Outer Worlds was announced with ONLY FOR EPIC AND WINDOWS, I wouldn't be bitching as much.

It boils down to prefence, I don't like a launcher, I won't get it. Simple as that. I'll pirate what I want until it releases on my platform of preference.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2019)

Hum...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> And I can understand why they have to buy them out. Who is gonna put their own game on a new store that doesn't have anywhere near the popularity as Stream? Publishers/Devs need more of an incentive besides getting bigger returns on sales. Epic had to do buy em out to gain more consumers. If this all pans out, maybe devs will voluntarily put their games on the Epic Games Store without Epic having to buy timed exclusivity. I won't argue about the usability of the client as Epic lacks many of the features that Steam has, but I'll say again that they have time to improve and add to it. All I'm hearing here is that people are whining about having to use yet another new launcher to play their games. I don't see this as a negative at all.



As a consumer I don't really need to care about how Epic needs to attract devs or other consumers. Epic Launcher is objectively inferior than Steam. It's a billion dollar company trying to get more billions of dollars. Fuck if I care what they need and need not to do.

Until Epic Launcher matches Steam in terms of QoL features, paying companies for timed exclusives is a bitch-move and anyone that refuses to give in to this horseshit is 100% justified (not piracy tho, unless Epic launcher isn't available in your region). 

It's not exactly like the console wars because there's no entry price like buying another machine for an exclusive, but it's still bad. However, this isn't the type of competition that's beneficial to the consumer. If Epic were releasing more of their own games or offering something different or better than Steam than I'd agree. As it stands, this is just Epic trying to have the whole pie for themselves by injecting money and it's in poor taste. I hated it when Xbox did it, and I hate it now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2019)

There is a difference between making a deal for an exclusive game and paying publishers to break their agreements with other platforms at the last possible moment. That's what is absolute bullshit about Epic. Literally the worst aspect of these billionaire companies.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As a consumer I don't really need to care about how Epic needs to attract devs or other consumers. Epic Launcher is objectively inferior than Steam. It's a billion dollar company trying to get more billions of dollars. Fuck if I care what they need and need not to do.
> 
> Until Epic Launcher matches Steam in terms of QoL features, paying companies for timed exclusives is a bitch-move and anyone that refuses to give in to this horseshit is 100% justified (not piracy tho, unless Epic launcher isn't available in your region).
> 
> It's not exactly like the console wars because there's no entry price like buying another machine for an exclusive, but it's still bad. However, this isn't the type of competition that's beneficial to the consumer. If Epic were releasing more of their own games or offering something different or better than Steam than I'd agree. As it stands, this is just Epic trying to have the whole pie for themselves by injecting money and it's in poor taste. I hated it when Xbox did it, and I hate it now.


You say you don't need to care, but everything about this post says otherwise. Consumers should absolutely care what Epic is up to and recognize how their business practices and decisions can affect us. I understand that we can't see any short-term benefit for Epic buying up all these games NOW, but we forget to see the bigger picture sometimes. We can only glean on reading articles and reports and not know what's going on behind the scenes. We're living through the growing pains of a disruptor in the industry trying to get a piece of a pie. Yeah, the Metro Exodus situation was bad all around. But it served as a learning experience, and Epic Game Store guy Steve says that they won't ever do it again. And the fault goes to the publisher as well for accepting the deal to begin with. And It's not like Steam was perfect for the past 15 years. It started as a portal to play Valve games just like the Epic Games Launcher. And we only got a change for the refund policy back in 2015.

Who knows how companies will follow up with better profits by selling on the Epic Games Store. We can see more free content, more resources going into making better games, lower prices, etc. But yeah, it's all up to them. Maybe they'll just pocket it and keep the way things are right now.

If none of this bodes well for consumers in the next 10 years, I'll eat my own words.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> You say you don't need to care, but everything about this post says otherwise. Consumers should absolutely care what Epic is up to and recognize how their business practices and decisions can affect us. I understand that we can't see any short-term benefit for Epic buying up all these games NOW, but we forget to see the bigger picture sometimes. We can only glean on reading articles and reports and not know what's going on behind the scenes. We're living through the growing pains of a disruptor in the industry trying to get a piece of a pie. Yeah, the Metro Exodus situation was bad all around. But it served as a learning experience, and Epic Game Store guy Steve says that they won't ever do it again. And the fault goes to the publisher as well for accepting the deal to begin with. And It's not like Steam was perfect for the past 15 years. It started as a portal to play Valve games just like the Epic Games Launcher. And we only got a change for the refund policy back in 2015.



Of course I care about what Epic would offer. What I don't care about is how they achieve it. Unless it starts to effect my experience in a negative way. Which is what is happening now. It is very naive to think Epic is going to have the consumer's best interest in mind when they're locking games behind an inferior launcher now. 

No body said Steam is devoid of any issues, but this is about Epic taking the absolute piss of these launcher wars by injecting money to strip consumers away from basic launcher features. 

Oh and fuck the publishers for agreeing to this circus. I agree with you on that. 



> Who knows how companies will follow up with better profits by selling on the Epic Games Store. We can see more free content, more resources going into making better games, lower prices, etc. But yeah, it's all up to them. Maybe they'll just pocket it and keep the way things are right now.



Yes, because that's how video game companies have worked since their conception. 



> If none of this bodes well for consumers in the next 10 years, I'll eat my own words.



You do you mang. All I know is, this launcher wars shit better no fuck with the games I'm planning to buy. Almost had a little scare there with DMC5, but something tells me this shit is gonna effect Bloodstained somehow.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 22, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hum...



New Assassin's Creed directed by Suda.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2019)

There's just something off-putting trying to monopolize the market by injecting hordes of cash in order to steal content instead of offering something different or better to consumers.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 22, 2019)

"Different" is hard and "better" is subjective. It's easier to put in an investment to just take the recognizable stuff, hope it pays off and on the off chance it doesn't just write it off on taxes and fire a few people.

...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2019)

New emote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2019)

Not sure what to make of this.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "Different" is hard and "better" is subjective. It's easier to put in an investment to just take the recognizable stuff, hope it pays off and on the off chance it doesn't just write it off on taxes and fire a few people.
> 
> ...



Well if you can't do different or better then you have no reason to be in business.

And btw they absolutely can win out just by giving extra money to developers.

It would just take time but the wanna beat Steam now.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Of course I care about what Epic would offer. What I don't care about is how they achieve it. Unless it starts to effect my experience in a negative way. Which is what is happening now. It is very naive to think Epic is going to have the consumer's best interest in mind when they're locking games behind an inferior launcher now.
> 
> No body said Steam is devoid of any issues, but this is about Epic taking the absolute piss of these launcher wars by injecting money to strip consumers away from basic launcher features.
> 
> ...


What can you expect from a launcher that began as a portal for its own games and just made itself into a full-blown storefront 3 months ago, though? Yes, it's inferior to Steam. But who has been doing it longer? It's not even a fair comparison.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> There's just something off-putting trying to monopolize the market by injecting hordes of cash in order to steal content instead of offering something different or better to consumers.


Is it stealing if it's consensual?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> It's not even a fair comparison.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2019)

I see that small violin. you can't fool me!


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 23, 2019)

I have an exclusive offer for Epic games to exclusively suck my dick tbh.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 23, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> I have an exclusive offer for Epic games to exclusively suck my dick tbh.


I've seen it. They wouldn't make any deals.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 23, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I've seen it. They wouldn't make any deals.



I disaglee


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 23, 2019)

that new banner looks pristine. thanks @Naruto


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 24, 2019)

Ok, I've decided to go for a build that has either an i7 8700K OR AMD Ryzen 7 2700x CPU.

From what I've seen, the Ryzen is both cheaper and more efficient.

Thoughts?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 24, 2019)

Overwatch said:


> Ok, I've decided to go for a build that has either an i7 8700K OR AMD Ryzen 7 2700x CPU.
> 
> From what I've seen, the Ryzen is both cheaper and more efficient.
> 
> Thoughts?


Ryzen is definitely the way to go if you want value. But if you explicitly want "best" gaming performance, then I'd go for Intel.

AMD releasing their new Ryzen CPUs later this year is also a factor to consider. Those are reported to be real good for the price.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 24, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Ryzen is definitely the way to go if you want value. But if you explicitly want "best" gaming performance, then I'd go for Intel.
> 
> AMD releasing their new Ryzen CPUs later this year is also a factor to consider. Those are reported to be real good for the price.



Guess I'm going for the i7 8700K then.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2019)

holy shit this VR trash is soo cringe


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2019)

Playstation has Directs now?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2019)

yup

so far its just PSVR direct


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2019)

LOL its already over

1/10


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 25, 2019)

Wow the State of Play was hot trash.

Can't believe I wasted my time with that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2019)

Wait, what?

I had this shit on for literally 3 minutes. They swapped E3 for this? Holy shit, they're completely tapped out of games, aren't they?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2019)

yup

they have to stretch what was announced all the way till PS5


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 25, 2019)

Crash Team Race was the only thing worthwhile, the rest, don't care.


----------



## Karma (Mar 25, 2019)

Death Stranding, Last of Us Part 2, Ghost of Tsushima and Nioh 2. All announced but no confirmed release date.

Horizen 2, Spider Man 2 God of War 2 are probably ~3 years away at minimum.

Sony also made a studio last year to supposedly work on uncharted sequels.

They also have Team Ico but they wont have another game out by 2030 tbh

I dont know how they dont have anything to announce.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 25, 2019)

I didn't care for any game from that State of Play, but it wasn't a bad show.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2019)

Sony to stop offering digital codes from retailers like Game Stop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2019)

Only thing that direct showed me, is that PS5VR fear is legit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2019)

And we thought the censoring was the worst Sony could pull after management moved to San Francisco.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And we thought the censoring was the worst Sony could pull after management moved to San Francisco.



Censoring is probably killing their Japanese market, which I am certain they don't care much about given what they showed in last night's direct (State of Play is a cringe name btw). They're slowly self-cannibalizing themselves from different corners tho. Huge chance they end up like EA and Activision are right now. Question is, which product/service will they be heavily dependent on. 

This is honestly very scary. With Sony guaranteed to mess up next gen (probably focusing on VR), MS and Apple doing their thing with stream gaming, and PC gaming getting stifled with needless petty platform wars. There might not be a solid place to traditionally play your games without dumb noise like the PS4 was/is. Switch or Switch Pro might honestly be the best choice.



blakstealth said:


> I didn't care for any game from that State of Play, but it wasn't a bad show.



I can honestly pull out a random Nindies stream from Youtube that can put it to shame. They need to work on it, if this is their alternative to E3.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I can honestly pull out a random Nindies stream from Youtube that can put it to shame. They need to work on it, if this is their alternative to E3.


In terms of production and the show's construction, it was fine. It follows the same formula that Nintendo does with their Directs


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2019)

The only worthwhile thing out of that display of complete nothing was  the Mortal Kombat trailer, a game which has been in full marketing mode for weeks now.

It was shit, bro. Who the hell cares about production. No one watches Nintendo Directs for the production.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> In terms of production and the show's construction



Literally nobody cares about this. You're producing/directing/pacing a bunch of trailers. I can probably do a passable job producing such a stream with a crew of two monkeys and a fish.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Censoring is probably killing their Japanese market, which I am certain they don't care much about given what they showed in last night's direct (State of Play is a cringe name btw). They're slowly self-cannibalizing themselves from different corners tho. Huge chance they end up like EA and Activision are right now. Question is, which product/service will they be heavily dependent on.



We had this precise conversation predicting Sony's grand fuck up a few months ago, they're consistent if anything else. Like fucking clockwork.


----------



## Karma (Mar 26, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> and PC gaming getting stifled with needless petty platform wars.


I'm pretty confident the lack of competition is the reason value hasn't made a game in over a decade.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Literally nobody cares about this. You're producing/directing/pacing a bunch of trailers. I can probably do a passable job producing such a stream with a crew of two monkeys and a fish.


if we're talking about games, then how can you type with a straight face that picking any random nindies showcase would be better than this one state of play video that just happens to focus a lot on PS VR and games people don't really care about? Of course it would be better. Nintendo has done many over the past few years. It's not a fair comparison. The only thing they need to work on is showcasing more games that people care about, which shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2019)

> This is honestly very scary. With Sony guaranteed to mess up next gen (probably focusing on VR), MS and Apple doing their thing with stream gaming, and PC gaming getting stifled with needless petty platform wars. There might not be a solid place to traditionally play your games without dumb noise like the PS4 was/is. Switch or Switch Pro might honestly be the best choice.


Switch Pro masterrace 



although honestly to me pretty much the only thing Sony needs to make sure to do is make PS5 fully BC with PS4 games from day 1 at zero cost

ONE JOB SONY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> if we're talking about games, then how can you type with a straight face that picking any random nindies showcase would be better than this one state of play video that just happens to focus a lot on PS VR and games people don't really care about?



Their fault for not putting in games people care about, to be brutally honest. People complained about Nintendo direct lacking during the WiiU days as well. And for good reason. No ones is going to give Sony a pass because they focused on VR. And nor should they.



blakstealth said:


> Of course it would be better. Nintendo has done many over the past few years. It's not a fair comparison.



Well, they could've used Ninetndo's direct for reference, because it was painful to watch. This is Sony's alternative to E3, and it is being done in the exact similar format to Nintendo. If the two cannot be compared. What can? Seriously, it was like a direct parody. They even adopted the slides presentation with the silhouettes and all. The fact that it's been done a hundred times before, should have left less potential suckage for Sony.



blakstealth said:


> The only thing they need to work on is showcasing more games that people care about, which shouldn't be too hard.



Because that's LITERALLY the only thing that's relevant in such a stream. It's like buying bottled water, and some guy says that the bottle is good looking but they only need to work on the drinkable water aspect. 

Apparently it's too hard for Sony since they've been showing us the same games since 2015 iirc. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> although honestly to me pretty much the only thing Sony needs to make sure to do is make PS5 fully BC with PS4 games from day 1 at zero cost



I'll take that bet


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 26, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And we thought the censoring was the worst Sony could pull after management moved to San Francisco.



Oh NPCville. That explains why they've gone shit.

Oh well. Nintendo and PC will be super pleased to lick up that Japanese market.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 26, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> although honestly to me pretty much the only thing Sony needs to make sure to do is make PS5 fully BC with PS4 games from day 1 at zero cost



But why do that when they can re-sell you the games you already have but Remastered in Super Ultra HD 3D VR?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2019)

I guess I should try to beat Red Dead 2.


----------



## Karma (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 27, 2019)

/v/ leaked all of it. Should still be up.


----------



## Karma (Mar 27, 2019)

Link?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 27, 2019)

Whelp, Any plans tomorrow at that time have just been upended.


----------



## Karma (Mar 27, 2019)

I saw Vaughn in the trailer.

Anyone see Fiona or Rhys?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 27, 2019)

Luck said:


> Link?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 27, 2019)

Mostly due to recent restrictive policies on the depiction of sexual content that have hamstrung the development of the latest SK game. He has joined Cygames and will also stick around as producer of SK7.

Never played an SK game, but I've always admired this dude's audacity and vision.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2019)

That sounds aight. Been a minute since I've played a shooter looter. Last one was the pre-sequel and it was disgusting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Mostly due to recent restrictive policies on the depiction of sexual content that have hamstrung the development of the latest SK game. He has joined Cygames and will also stick around as producer of SK7.
> 
> Never played an SK game, but I've always admired this dude's audacity and vision.



RIP @Shirker 

This is really terrible on every level. Even if you dislike the SK games.


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 27, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Mostly due to recent restrictive policies on the depiction of sexual content that have hamstrung the development of the latest SK game. He has joined Cygames and will also stick around as producer of SK7.
> 
> Never played an SK game, but I've always admired this dude's audacity and vision.


No fun allowed.jpg

I bought SK Estival Versus recently when it was on sale, on an evening when my libido overcame my good sense. I won't call it brilliant, but it's good dumb fun.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Mostly due to recent restrictive policies on the depiction of sexual content that have hamstrung the development of the latest SK game. He has joined Cygames and will also stick around as producer of SK7.
> 
> Never played an SK game, but I've always admired this dude's audacity and vision.



Yeah, I saw this yesterday on his Twitter. Hurt extra bad because the way I found out was suddenly got curious about SK7s progress and looking him up to see if he posted anything. Imagine my surprise. Was gonna link it here but figured no one would care.
----------
On the one hand I'm happy for him for getting out when he was starting to feel strong armed. If you've got that kinda leeway, take it. On the other, he's moving to a company that apparently specializes in mobile games. Oy vey....

Also at the risk of sounding ignorant, I can't really trust Japanese companies when they say things are fine, as they like to actively avoid admitting wrong or showing any kind of transparancy, so until it's shown otherwise, SK7 is dead. Oy vey X2.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> RIP @Shirker
> 
> This is really terrible on every level. Even if you dislike the SK games.



Honestly I'm not even mad, just tired and a little confused. Hard as I try I'll just never understand peoples' need to stick their fingers in other peoples' pudding. I'm not even exaggerating, it legit baffles me. I wish I *would* ask slasher films to accomidate my ass just because I hate the idea of the victims in those movies getting slaughtered.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 28, 2019)

Monolith is recruiting staff for a new Zelda title.

BotW2, bois.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2019)

Some studies suggest that it is


----------



## Karma (Mar 28, 2019)

Anyone else heard the rumour about the FromSoftware B team working on an open world game, written by George R. R. Martin and published by Bandai?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 28, 2019)

I've heard it. And all I could think was - get back to writing ASOIAF George! 
That was my initial thought anyways. 
Naturally, I say if he wants to do it, more power to him. Naturally. . . . 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Monolith is recruiting staff for a new Zelda title.
> 
> BotW2, bois.


I wish they would get platinum to help out. That's the Zelda I want.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2019)

Gearbox stream is on


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2019)

I put Sekiro on the side to focus on DMC. Sekiro is tough, but I am sure once I dedicate time for it I'll be able to power through. Still tho, I am just a casual consumer. These people are supposed pros who get paid to play games and talk about them. A little bit of standards shouldn't be something too crazy to ask for. 

Seriously, it's your job, git gud or go do something else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 29, 2019)

The World said:


>


Fromsoft respects its players by not holding their hands. It presents a challenge and expects the players to overcome it. That's what's so refreshing about Fromsoft to begin with, in today's world of easy "cinematic" games.

I can respect some call for easy modes, but the inclusion of an easy mode (or worse, a mid-game difficulty slider) in a game explicitly designed to be difficult does remove something from the experience for people looking for that challenge. I could scale a sheer cliff wall, but it feels far less rewarding to keep at it if I know I could just walk the simple path around it whenever I like. Like I'm just being stubborn and stupid when I keep trying.

If you're bad at videogames or have no hands or whatever then that's fine, but games shouldn't have to be made for everyone. It's okay to have a demographic.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> games shouldn't have to be made for everyone. It's okay to have a demographic.



Agreed. I'm actually not big on FromSoft but that's because I'm not really into the settings and overall style of gameplay. But there are a lot of people who are, and for those people they do their job spectacularly.

Trying to make things for everyone is a pretty thought, and there is a time and place for it, but ultimately it shouldn't be something you have to strong arm into everything. Some games are gonna bore you, some are gonna make you uncomfortable, some are gonna confuse you, and hey that's fine, but at the end of the day, there's a strong chance it isn't aimed at you. And if it isn't, and you're not judging it from the perspective of who it's aimed at, then you're basically asking them to homogenize it for your benefit.

FromSoft games don't need a fucking easy mode, because that's not what FromSoft's audience is looking for from them. Git gud, or buzz off and play Smash or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 30, 2019)

Finishes NMH, tries the new megaman.

How hard could it possibly....

*dies over and over*

I stand corrected, let me try something else before I hurl my controller at the screen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2019)

I also am personally burnt out of cinematic walking sims. And I just played the best cinematic walking sim 4-5 months ago (RDR2). Super glad 2019 has been filled with engaging and challenging releases.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm not into physical nostalgia grabs even though I played the original Mini NES plenty. Sega is forking 40 games in this baby here and it's being emulated by M2, pretty much the best guys in the business. Might buy.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I also am personally burnt out of cinematic walking sims. And I just played the best cinematic walking sim 4-5 months ago (RDR2). Super glad 2019 has been filled with engaging and challenging releases.



This generation ran out of steam when it comes to slow ass open world/citizen kane games. I'm glad they're pretty much all out since they're not gonna clutter this generation anymore.  And the timing of these games that trim all the pointless design fat and bloated RPG elements that don't really help arcade games. It was fucking refreshing playing RE2, someone actually put thought in the layout of a fucking video game map.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## God (Apr 1, 2019)

I swear if we get astral chain and bayonetta 3 this year, I’m going to nut in my pants


----------



## God (Apr 1, 2019)

Wild said:


> I swear if we get astral chain and bayonetta 3 this year, I’m going to nut in my pants



Oh yeah and it’s a damn shame hashimoto resigned. I hope they bring to fruition whatever ideas he had in mind.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 2, 2019)

Wild said:


> I swear if we get astral chain and bayonetta 3 this year, I’m going to nut in my pants


last thing I heard about Bayo 3 was that development was ahead of schedule or something like that. So maybe we can go for a 2019 release date or early 2020. hash tag let it cook

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2019)

Literally just got a PS4. Bought Kingdom Hearts lol.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2019)

That Metroid Prime Trilogy leak


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2019)

The World said:


> That Metroid Prime Trilogy leak


???


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2019)

this might be the cringiest image I've ever seen


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 3, 2019)

2006-2008 was such an AMAZING period for games!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 3, 2019)

You know you're getting old when there's a new generation that thinks the likes of Call of Duty 4 and Halo 3 are ancient games and the likes of Bioshock Infinite are old school. 

I wonder what they call the 32 and 128 bits generations, the Biblical era? the 8 and 16 bits gens must be the pre-historical era, and anything thing before that must be the Jurassic era.


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 3, 2019)

TFW your first gaming platform was a Commodore 64

My soul hurts


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 3, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> You know you're getting old when there's a new generation that thinks the likes of Call of Duty 4 and Halo 3 are ancient games and the likes of Bioshock Infinite are old school.
> 
> I wonder what they call the 32 and 128 bits generations, the Biblical era? the 8 and 16 bits gens must be the pre-historical era, and anything thing before that must be the Jurassic era.


Where I live, I remember COD4 being sold out in many retailers and Gamestops when it came out. That game blew up. You're definitely not gonna have something like that happen in this day and age since there are so many ways to get games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2019)

Just cooked a fatass burger dinner yesterday. Kojima might not not be able to tell a game from a movie these days but he sure has patrician taste when it comes to food.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2019)

Thank you, Epic. For making it better for us when we're to stupid to see it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## God (Apr 4, 2019)

Epic is just wasting money and effort tryna compete with steam. This is like a capcom-tier business maneuver


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 4, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Thank you, Epic. For making it better for us when we're to stupid to see it.


don't beat yourself too much. You will see the fruits of Epic's labor in due time.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2019)

Thinking about returning the KH3 that I bought. The scenes are long as hell...


----------



## Karma (Apr 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Thinking about returning the KH3 that I bought. The scenes are long as hell...


Y did u buy that game in the first place lol?

If u do return it buy the witcher, bloodborne or something along those lines if u want an arpg.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2019)

Luck said:


> Y did u buy that game in the first place lol?
> 
> If u do return it buy the *witcher, bloodborne or something *along those lines if u want an arpg.



I played KH2 and followed the series a lot. But honestly I've been pressed for time recently. Hopefully I can get more free time in the coming weeks.

Yeah that sounds good!


----------



## Karma (Apr 4, 2019)

Well if ur pressed for time and just want pure gameplay I wouldn't reccomend the witcher since it is pretty dialogue heavy in parts.

BB and Doom would be best for u right now.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2019)

Luck said:


> Well if ur pressed for time and just want pure gameplay I wouldn't reccomend the witcher since it is pretty dialogue heavy in parts.
> 
> BB and Doom would be best for u right now.



Thanks buddy. Here's a rep!


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 4, 2019)

DOOM would be a good choice. I couldn't play that game for more than 30 minutes at a time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2019)

Mobilecrap or not, this game was the absolute shit. They should port it somewhere else.


----------



## Karma (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## kluang (Apr 4, 2019)

Read the Bioware toxic workplace fiasco.

Realized that Bethesda had no such problem because they delegated crunch times to the mod community.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2019)

I'll be away for a while. Y'all better behave and listen to unlec @blakstealth and @Naruto while I'm gone.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

See ya Khris. Good luck with the whatever you're doin.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Naruto (Apr 5, 2019)

Come back soon, @Charlotte D. Kurisu !


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2019)

how long will you be gone chief ? @Charlotte D. Kurisu


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how long will you be gone chief ? @Charlotte D. Kurisu



I can drop in to check on y'all like am doing now. But I should be back full time around next Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## kluang (Apr 8, 2019)

Azur Lane

Washington best ship


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 8, 2019)

kluang said:


> Azur Lane
> 
> Washington best ship


I know almost nothing about Azur Lane, but what I do know is that Sims is clearly best ship


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 12, 2019)

My spare time is so fucked. My switch backlog keeps growing. Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2019)

PORTS PORTS PORTS

I probably won't get this one again, but I'll probably buy Dragon's Dogma since it's got a physical release.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Apr 15, 2019)

I've been seeing variations of that all over recently and have no idea what it is


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 16, 2019)

YEH, BOIYEEEEE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 18, 2019)

This game looks pretty sweet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2019)

Very hyped for this 
A Plague Tale: Innocence


Kinda have a thing for historical setting non fantasy games at the moment. Very gorgeous game.


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> This game looks pretty sweet


DUDE  I'm on the steam page right now.


So buying.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Very hyped for this
> A Plague Tale: Innocence
> 
> 
> Kinda have a thing for historical setting non fantasy games at the moment. Very gorgeous game.


ah, the game with the rat plague 

I hope it's good. it looks interesting.


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> ah, the game with the rat plague
> 
> I hope it's good. it looks interesting.


Dude said it's like 12-15 hour game. Short 

but uhhhh story wise looks good and it will pull on my heart strings. [Must protect little sibling!]


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Dude said it's like 12-15 hour game. Short
> 
> but uhhhh story wise looks good and it will pull on my heart strings. [Must protect little sibling!]


I've come to appreciate the shorter things in life....in this case, it would be short games lol. If it's a solid 12 hour experience, then no complaints here.

What I like is native HUD customization. it looks like you can toggle on and off every little aspect of the HUD.


----------



## God (Apr 18, 2019)

That katana zero looks like some good shit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2019)

Microsoft officially remastered 2 of the best action games ever into HD 4k for free. They've aged like quality fucking wine. 

This is gaming right there, folks.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 18, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Microsoft officially remastered 2 of the best action games ever into HD 4k for free. They've aged like quality fucking wine.
> 
> This is gaming right there, folks.


dang, im so glad MS didn't charge for this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2019)

Waddap my Nerds?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2019)

I saw the restrictions on this lmao. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> YEH, BOIYEEEEE



Would it be too much to ask for the Lizardcube guys to make a Metal Slug sequel as well? 



blakstealth said:


> This game looks pretty sweet



Damn man. This is some tight shit. My backlog is a friend. But I'll be sure to pick this up in May/June.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Waddap my Nerds?


You were supposed to be dead Welcome back


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> You were supposed to be dead Welcome back



It was you! [dramatic music intensifies] Thanks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Waddap my Nerds?



Hey, faggotron. Got some catching up to do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey, faggotron. Got some catching up to do.



Doing every thread at a time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2019)

Also, nice banner. @Naruto


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 19, 2019)

could be cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2019)

ASW fucking with literally everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2019)

Concept art reveal for a KOFXIV char. I guess they scrapped it with Najd being a thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Concept art reveal for a KOFXIV char. I guess they scrapped it with Najd being a thing.



Oh damn that looks sick


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> ASW fucking with literally everyone


they're like the Supreme of video games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> they're like the Supreme of video games



The what?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The what?


it's a skateboarding brand that collabs with everyone under the sun


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 20, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The what?


Despite my age, I actually didn't know about them until last year through a youtube complaint video,

[Grammar]Now I can't not see them.[\Grammar]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2019)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Despite my age, I actually didn't know about them until last year through a youtube complaint video,
> 
> [Grammar]Now I can't not see them.[\Grammar]



Am too old for this shit.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> could be cool



Not big on River City Ransom but

>Wayforward
>ASW
Gimmedat


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 21, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Not big on River City Ransom but
> 
> >Wayforward
> >ASW
> Gimmedat


But it's River City Ransom...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2019)

Sony has revealed that it's cracking down on sexually explicit content in PlayStation games, in a change to its "in-house standards".

According to , a Sony representative told the  that "its decision was based on the rise of the [HASHTAG]#MeToo[/HASHTAG] movement", which has seen powerful individuals across the tech, entertainment, and music industries ousted from their positions amid accusations of sexual assault and harassment. 

A spokesperson for Sony told the WSJ that its guidelines were in place "so that creators can offer well-balanced content on the platform", as well as to help ensure that playing video games "does not inhibit the sound growth and development" of young people. 

The news comes after , which will feature 8K functionality and backwards compatibility with older games.

Sony isn't just concerned with the ethics of allowing sexually explicit content in PlayStation games – it's also worried about the potential for legal action against the company if it doesn't introduce stricter rules for developers. 

A spokesperson told the WSJ that there was concern that "[the] company could become a target of legal and social action."

The crackdown on sexually explicit content comes five years after the , which saw game developers Brianna Wu and Zoe Quinn (among many more), become the targets of harassment campaigns after they criticized the way women are represented in video games. 

---



New York, April 16 (Jiji Press)--Sony Corp. <6758> is cracking down on sexually explicit content in PlayStation 4 video games globally, reflecting concerns about the depiction of women in games, The Wall Street Journal reported Tuesday.

The Japanese company established in-house guidelines that limit sexually explicit content "so that creators can offer well-balanced content on the platform," a Sony spokeswoman was quoted as saying.

The move distinguishes Sony from other video game hardware makers that allow more leeway as long as the software carries a rating for age restriction, according to the business daily.

"Sony officials said the company has grown concerned that its global reputation could take a hit from sexually explicit content sold in a few markets," the newspaper said.

"A big worry is software sold in its home market, which traditionally has had more tolerance for near-nudity and images of young women who appear to be underage," the newspaper continued.

---



A Sony spokeswoman confirmed the company has established its own guidelines "so that creators can offer well- balanced content on the platform" and gaming "does not inhibit the sound growth and development" of young people. She declined to say when these guidelines were introduced or to discuss them in detail.

“You don’t know what they will say until you complete the work and submit it for review,” said the chief executive of a small game developer in Japan. “And if they are not happy, even if they allowed the same degree of sexuality a few days before, we need to take it back and ask our staff to make adjustments. That’s very costly.”






Infuriating read, but now we know where Sony officially stands. Gonna pass on that PS5 my fam. Japanese games are the core of my hobby. Not gonna fly with a company that's actively fucking them over. Switch and PC it is. I'll also see how the new Xbone does. But it's very likely MS follows suit.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm not sure I'm ready for the reality where I go to XBox for my multiplats. But depending on how things turn out, I may have to get use to it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2019)

> PS AAA exclusives on PS5
> all multiplat (as well as MS Play Anywhere games) on PC
> Nin exclusives + whatever Sony censored  - on Switch (if its not on PC)


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 21, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > PS AAA exclusives on PS5
> > all multiplat (as well as MS Play Anywhere games) on PC
> > Nin exclusives + whatever Sony censored  - on Switch (if its not on PC)


what is that cat eating?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 22, 2019)

Me said:
			
		

> I need a game recommendation
> I wanna play a space exploration type of game, but most of the ones I know are pretty sparse in terms of story
> a long time ago I played a game called Escape Velocity: Nova
> it had several possible endings
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2019)

Think the only space game I've played is a Ratchet game 

Not really my go to setting.

EDIT: oh and Metroid of course


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 22, 2019)

Naruto said:


> bleep


I wanna know if these types of games exist as well.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Apr 26, 2019)

I need to stop saying the b word


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm going to say the C word


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2019)

Well shit. I must be Jesus himself then.



Shirker said:


> I'm going to say the C word



Can't cuss if you don't play MP games. I don't even remember the last time I verbally assaulted someone over a game. Maybe, Modern Warfare 2? And that's a huge maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 27, 2019)

You know the worst thing about Tibetan Monks? Tibetan Monks always want some credit for some shit they're supposed to do. For some shit _they're just SUPPOSED to do_. A Tibetan Monk will brag about shit a normal man just doesn't. A Tibetan Monk will say some shit like, "I take care of my kids." YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO YOU DUMB friend! What are you bragging about? What kind of ignorant ass shit is that?! "I aint never been to jail." WHAT YOU WANT? A COOKIE? YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO GO TO JAIL YOU LOW-EXPECTATION HAVING friend!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> You know the worst thing about Tibetan Monks? Tibetan Monks always want some credit for some shit they're supposed to do. For some shit _they're just SUPPOSED to do_. A Tibetan Monk will brag about shit a normal man just doesn't. A Tibetan Monk will say some shit like, "I take care of my kids." YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO YOU DUMB friend! What are you bragging about? What kind of ignorant ass shit is that?! "I aint never been to jail." WHAT YOU WANT? A COOKIE? YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO GO TO JAIL YOU LOW-EXPECTATION HAVING friend!



This poured into social media tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2019)

**If our objectively superior competition changes their money cut, we might even "consider" stopping the whole moneyhatting developers to hold their games hostage to our shitty launcher thing*
*
I stopped worshipping Valve as a service provider years ago but nothing quite beats Sweeney as the ultimate retard that does and says whatever he feels like because he has enough money to not care what he does and says.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 28, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Truly a saint in the gaming industry. Respect


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2019)

Just finished KH3.

I'm probably gonna buy God of War next. I was gonna buy Mortal Kombat but someone told me to wait a little while.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I'm probably gonna buy God of War next. I was gonna buy Mortal Kombat but someone told me to wait a little while.



wait for the Komplete edition. The progression system is nuts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2019)

Happy Birthday 



@The World

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2019)

This is to long and I am at work. Can I please get the gist of this?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> This is to long and I am at work. Can I please get the gist of this?



You can, but the video is worth watching when you have the time.

Loosely, it explains that in most countries video game companies are in fact breaking the law by selling you goods as services (a product can't be both) but not fulfilling the obligations of either. It spends roughly 20 minutes tackling counter arguments and it cites consumer rights and game preservation as the motivation behind making the video.

There's a lot of reasoning behind each assertion. Listen to it if the topic matters to you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2019)

Naruto said:


> You can, but the video is worth watching when you have the time.
> 
> Loosely, it explains that in most countries video game companies are in fact breaking the law by selling you goods as services (a product can't be both) but not fulfilling the obligations of either. It spends roughly 20 minutes tackling counter arguments and it cites consumer rights and game preservation as the motivation behind making the video.
> 
> There's a lot of reasoning behind each assertion. Listen to it if the topic matters to you.


That will take a few days to watch it all then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2019)

Surprised no one posted this.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Surprised no one posted this.



Thanks, I hate it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2019)

real title is Sanic the Hedgehog


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2019)

Naruto said:


> You can, but the video is worth watching when you have the time.
> 
> Loosely, it explains that in most countries video game companies are in fact breaking the law by selling you goods as services (a product can't be both) but not fulfilling the obligations of either. It spends roughly 20 minutes tackling counter arguments and it cites consumer rights and game preservation as the motivation behind making the video.
> 
> There's a lot of reasoning behind each assertion. Listen to it if the topic matters to you.



You know.....I never thought of what he said...but it now makes sense. But this is why I mostly avoid those games. 2k to me is one of the biggest offenders. I can see why games like WoW are exempt. Do you think companies have done this....because of the whole emulation thing?


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> Do you think companies have done this....because of the whole emulation thing?



I think, as the guy in the vid points out, that companies do this because it is the path of least resistance. It saves them a buck. Insofar as NOT releasing the information required to keep the game alive after they shut down the servers, of course. As far as why games are designed with so much server-sided content in mind...I imagine the primary reason is cheating. The more is handled by the server, the less ways you can hack a game. I'm sure publishers also love the fact that it is defacto DRM.

He also points out that MMORPGs like wow, while not fradulent, are still damaging to game preservation because developers do nothing to ensure their playerbase can continue to play after they no longer make any money from the game.

WoW's DB and server structure are constantly being reverse engineered by passionate hobbyist developers/hackers because there is an inordinate amount of love for Blizzard's IP (and it's why there are many private (pirate) servers for wow). But for most other games that rely on the publisher keeping the service going, that never happens and never will.

TL;DR most of the world has legislation that gives consumers the right to continue to play their game forever (for single payment for product cases) and we should create legal precedent for future enforcement. Subscription based services are exempt from this because they specifically tell you how much access your money is buying you (a month for 15 bucks, etc).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Konami Yatsa (May 1, 2019)

Almost Halfway through the year and no significant mention of FF8...
Fuck you square .


----------



## Xiammes (May 1, 2019)

Konami Yatsa said:


> Almost Halfway through the year and no significant mention of FF8...
> Fuck you square .


Square lost the source code for the old FF games and FF8 is the only one they didn't care enough to recreate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Xiammes (May 1, 2019)

Square tier betrayal tbh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2019)

Well at least they gave warning. Everyone that wants to get it on Steam should probs get it now


----------



## Konami Yatsa (May 1, 2019)

Xiammes said:


> Square lost the source code for the old FF games and FF8 is the only one they didn't care enough to recreate


Square dont care about one of their highest selling games in a way I have never seen save for maybe EA sports and FIFA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Well at least they gave warning. Everyone that wants to get it on Steam should probs get it now



And make a few extra FOMO sales in the process


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2019)

The fuck? I bought this game on Steam. What's gonna happen to my copy?


----------



## Naruto (May 2, 2019)

Xiammes said:


> steam version most likely won't connect to epics version.



So basically the population will steadily decline going forward.

What a dick move.


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2019)

Wow, I didn't even consider future updates.
nvm, that's worse than i thought.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 2, 2019)

From what I've read Pysonix apparently said future updates will also be rolled out on Steam and nothing's gonna change for Steam users.

Starting next year it will only be purchaseable in the Epic Store though.

This is not an exclusive deal btw like Metro etc., Epic bought Psyonix itself.


----------



## blakstealth (May 2, 2019)

plans to evacuate another 800,000


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Humble Bundle



I am assuming Seasons 1 and 2 were on steam?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 3, 2019)

This does bring me way back to when Sony was offering anime exclusively through psn. The anime spearheading this revolutionary move that was pretty much never seen from a major videogame platform holder again was . . . Bonen no Xamdou.


It was from Bones, fresh off their success with Eureka Seven.  And it was a mess, and it eventually aired on Japanese tv with new OPs and EDs. But I enjoyed the airship stuff and the Nausicaa clone in Nakiyami.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 3, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I am assuming Seasons 1 and 2 were on steam?


nope. this was just a joke article lol.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> This does bring me way back to when Sony was offering anime exclusively through psn. The anime spearheading this revolutionary move that was pretty much never seen from a major videogame platform holder again was . . . Bonen no Xamdou.
> 
> 
> It was from Bones, fresh off their success with Eureka Seven.  And it was a mess, and it eventually aired on Japanese tv with new OPs and EDs. But I enjoyed the airship stuff and the Nausicaa clone in Nakiyami.


I've always wanted to watch that.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> nope. this was just a joke article



That speaks volumes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2019)

Speaking to VGC in , the game’s veteran creative director,  (: Brotherhood,  3) revealed the story synopsis for a Swan Lake-inspired prequel set in the same universe as the original — but said he doubts it will ever be released.

2014’s Child of Light was an experimental digital game which signalled a significant departure for the company best known for its big-budget titles, such as Assassin’s Creed and .

The side-scrolling RPG follows the adventures of a young girl in a fantastical world. It was ported to  in 2018, when Plourde teased a possible sequel  showing the words “Child of Light II” on a piece of paper, a post which he now says he regrets.

Plourde told VGC that the “four or five page” document is actually a summary of a Child of Light prequel, which would focus on childhood friends growing apart as they become adults.

“I know the major beats, the location, and that it would feature multiple protagonists,” he said. “It would have two protagonists going on different paths in life with different motivations, linked by their friendship.”


The game would be partly inspired by the ballet Swan Lake, Plourde said, and its story would examine the nature of both love and friendship, as well as how people change as they grow up.

However, the creative director insisted that, to his knowledge, the game is not in production at , and he doubts it will be anytime soon.

The themes of friendship and detachment were partly inspired the fact that the group of developers responsible for the original game, who were made a core team after its release, have now mostly departed the company.

*“I don’t know if there’s a Child of Light 2 that is in production, Ubisoft is big, but I’m not working on it,” Plourde said. “Right now, I don’t think there’s a Child of Light 2 being produced… I’m not holding my breath.”*

*Ubisoft announced in December that it planned to adapt Child of Light into a live-action TV show, and Plourde told VGC that, “if it happens, maybe then that could open a door for a sequel, because you’d want to capitalise”.*

However, he reiterated he was doubtful about the studio producing another Child of Light game, at least in the near future.

*“I don’t think it’s the type of game that Ubisoft wants to make…The company is not an adolescent company, it is a mature company. And the other things, in terms of portfolio, it’s still supported – we ported it on Switch and we’re still selling a bunch of copies, but it’s just that right now it’s all about games as a service. We can make money out of it, but you can make more money elsewhere. That’s the problem of not being independent while making this.”*

Ubisoft was unavailable for comment at the time of publication.


-------


----------



## blakstealth (May 3, 2019)

Ubisoft is too busy fixing Notre Dame, so they have no time for games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Ubisoft is too busy fixing Notre Dame, so they have no time for games.



They're gonna fix it as a service and thus will take 300+ years or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2019)

FUCKING WHAT? 

Why wasn't I informed of this? 

And Bayo's art is fucking clean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (May 4, 2019)

Imagine getting dmc5 and bayonetta 3 the same year


----------



## Ashi (May 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> Imagine getting dmc5 and bayonetta 3 the same year


Big if true tbh

Bayo is basically female Dante

She just needs an angsty sidekick to complete the transition


----------



## God (May 4, 2019)

Ashi said:


> Big if true tbh
> 
> Bayo is basically female Dante
> 
> She just needs an angsty sidekick to complete the transition



Yeeep

Except instead of stylish, she’s going for “sexy”


----------



## Ashi (May 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> Yeeep
> 
> Except instead of stylish, she’s going for “sexy”


You're saying Dante isn't sexy


----------



## God (May 4, 2019)

Ashi said:


> You're saying Dante isn't sexy



My point is that the dmc series has always centered around being as stylish as possible. It’s dmc’s thing.


----------



## Ashi (May 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> My point is that the dmc series has always centered around being as stylish as possible. It’s dmc’s thing.


Memes aside same could said about Bayo, just with a different direction

In the end both games are about looking flashy and feeling powerful


----------



## God (May 4, 2019)

Ashi said:


> Memes aside same could said about Bayo, just with a different direction
> 
> In the end both games are about looking flashy and feeling powerful



The directors of previous games have explicitly stated that bayonetta’s shtick is to be “sexy”


----------



## Ashi (May 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> The directors of previous games have explicitly stated that bayonetta’s shtick is to be “sexy”


Why can't it be both


----------



## God (May 4, 2019)

Ashi said:


> Why can't it be both



Ofc it can be both, and it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Darkmatter (May 5, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



♫Hello darkness my old friend♫


----------



## Naruto (May 6, 2019)

Ashi said:


> You're saying Dante isn't sexy



Dante is casually sexy.

Bayonetta strips, pole dances, and can't speak without sexual innuendo. World of difference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2019)

"Don't you guys have phones?" evolved into "we need full access to your phones"


----------



## God (May 6, 2019)

Goddamn. How is that legal


----------



## Xiammes (May 6, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> "Don't you guys have phones?" evolved into "we need full access to your phones"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2019)

Wild said:


> Goddamn. How is that legal



Isn't like all the popular social media apps like this? but I guess those you can't live without.


----------



## Disquiet (May 6, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Isn't like all the popular social media apps like this? but I guess those you can't live without.


NF is the closest thing I use to social media, and I don't even own a smartphone

The only disadvantage is constant, crippling loneliness


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> I don't even own a smartphone



Are you like 70?


----------



## Disquiet (May 6, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Are you like 70?


It does feel like that sometimes


----------



## Disquiet (May 6, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> It does feel like that sometimes


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> The only disadvantage is constant, crippling loneliness



You're not missing much. With social media you get loneliness _and_ a newfound hatred of your fellow man. Wouldn't recommend, you're doing fine.


----------



## God (May 6, 2019)

Theyre porting DMC1 to the switch. Why not just bring the entire hd collection over?


----------



## Karma (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2019)

I am not clicking on a Pootaku article. Does it elaborate on what they mean by "games played by minors"? So T and M rated games would still be fair game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2019)

and  developer Mike Bithell has announced his next game, and it's a "fast-paced, action-oriented" strategy game based on the John Wick movie series. John Wick Hex is coming to console as well as PC; it'll be exclusive to the Epic Games Store on PC and Mac at launch.

John Wick Hex is described as "fight-choreographed chess brought to life as a video game." The game, which was developed in cooperation with the minds behind the film series, aims to "captur[e] the series' signature gun-fu style while expanding its story universe."

Here is more from the game's official description: "Players must choose every action and attack they make, while considering their immediate cost and consequences. Every move in John Wick Hex feels like a scene from the movies, and every fight contributes to your progress on the job and requires precise strategic thinking."

Hex features an original story separate from the film series. As players progress they will unlock more weapons, as well as new suits for John Wick and more locations to explore. Regarding the gunplay, a press release mentions that players will need to strategically consider the weapon they use for the specific battle in front of them. Not only that, "ammo is finite and realistically simulated, so time your reloads and make the most of weapons you scavenge on the job," the developers say.

Regarding the art style, Hex aims to offer a "unique graphic noir art design." The game also features the voices of John Wick actors Ian McShane and Lance Reddick; more cast members will be announced later.

Check out the Hex announcement trailer embedded above to see the first gameplay and more. No release date was announced.

The announcement of Hex comes just days before the third John Wick movie, John Wick: Parabellum, comes to theatres on May 15.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (May 8, 2019)

Sick of this epic store bullshit


----------



## Darkmatter (May 8, 2019)

Either way, fuck Pay-to-win and Loot boxes.


----------



## blakstealth (May 8, 2019)

I'm glad they didn't just make a shooter game out of the property. it looks much more interesting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2019)

Asmuch as I don't like the idea of government dictating what developers should put in their games, Microtransactions and Lootboxes are so blatantly anti-consumer that I'm glad that some decent action is being considered.

Oh and fuck EA, 2K, Ubisoft, you name it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh and fuck EA, 2K, Ubisoft, you name it.



WB too. Feel like get overlooked in shit like this.


----------



## Karma (May 8, 2019)

>EA and Co. after seeing this bill


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2019)

This fucking voice acting:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This fucking voice acting:



Holy shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy shit.


Like what emotion are they going for? The music is doing more work than them


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2019)

Anyone planning to buy Rage 2? Looks like it's dropping on the 14th.


----------



## blakstealth (May 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Anyone planning to buy Rage 2? Looks like it's dropping on the 14th.


yep. when it hits the bargain bin

edit: lol naw, it looks very fun from what I've seen. But there's no way I'm getting it any time soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> yep. when it hits the bargain bin
> 
> edit: lol naw, it looks very fun from what I've seen. But there's no way I'm getting it any time soon.



I feel you. I might but Ratchet Clank instead  .


----------



## blakstealth (May 12, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I feel you. I might but Ratchet Clank instead  .


I loved the ps2 ratchet and clank games. haven't played any of the ps3/4 ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2019)

I still didn't touch Sekiro so... Can't be buying shit until I finish that.


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I still didn't touch Sekiro



Rectify this.


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2019)

Immediately.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2019)

Happy Birthday to both @alekos23 and @Big Bob


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2019)

Can't have enough of Katana Zero man. legit fun as fuck game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2019)

Is it a Ninja Gaiden-like or a Metroidvania?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is it a Ninja Gaiden-like or a Metroidvania?



It's neither. It's a thing of its own. It's narrative-driven 2D sidescroller done fucking right. It's hard to put into words tbh. Tho between those two styles, it's more Ninja Gaiden. Altho I feel it's nothing like NG. Check out some vids or reviews. It's quite addictive trying to get the most stylish kills.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2019)

Alright. Gonna check a few reviews then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Alright. Gonna check a few reviews then.



It's a chill game. Nothing too crazy. But the execution is abstract enough that it's head and shoulders above the other artsy fartsy moving painting horse shit. And there's the bonus of it being an actual game. With good level design and bosses, and even unlockables. Highly recommenced.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2019)

*PlatinumGames Thinks the Battle Royale Genre Is “Very Interesting”*

The battle royale genre has been all the rage in the industry for a couple years now, with everyone from heavyweights to indie successes achieving varying levels of success with their own takes on it. Not too long ago, FromSoftware spoke of how they would like to tackle the genre one day (possibly), and now, another Japanese giant has thrown its hat into the ring- PlatinumGames.

Speaking with , PlatinumGames chief Atsushi Inaba spoke of the battle royale genre, stating that the studio is interested in it and that Inaba would personally be interested in seeing what their take on it could be. He went on to say that whatever it would be, it wouldn’t be a shooter – since that is an area where _Apex Legends, _which he mentions specifically, has already set the bar so high.

“Yeah, it’s a very interesting genre,” said Inaba. “Quite frankly, I personally think it would be interesting to see what sort of take we could have on it. We wouldn’t want to make something that was just shooting. With _Apex Legends_the quality bar is so high that we wouldn’t want to go in that direction. Trying to come up with something that’s our taste in that genre could be very interesting.”

It definitely would be interesting to see what the crazy, eccentric minds at PlatinunGames would come up with in a battle royale game of their own- if it ever ends up happening. For now, they haven plenty of other irons in the fire. The likes of _Astral Chain, Bayonetta 3, _and _Babylon’s Fall _have all been announced, while Inaba also recently spoke of a secret unannounced project that’s in development. Read more about that through here.


Anarchy Royale


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's a chill game. Nothing too crazy. But the execution is abstract enough that it's head and shoulders above the other artsy fartsy moving painting horse shit. And there's the bonus of it being an actual game. With good level design and bosses, and even unlockables. Highly recommenced.



Saw the Easy Allies review. Dude, this fucking game looks ace. How long is it, probably not to long since it's a 1 man project.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *PlatinumGames Thinks the Battle Royale Genre Is “Very Interesting”*
> 
> The battle royale genre has been all the rage in the industry for a couple years now, with everyone from heavyweights to indie successes achieving varying levels of success with their own takes on it. Not too long ago, FromSoftware spoke of how they would like to tackle the genre one day (possibly), and now, another Japanese giant has thrown its hat into the ring- PlatinumGames.
> 
> ...



I actually thought Babylon's Fall was Taura's game but looks like he got Astral Chain instead. If Saito, the Revengeance guy, is directing Babylon, it's going to be my most anticipated game after Kamiya's game. Whoever's in charge of Bayo 3 better fix the screw ups of 2 while keeping everything it improved.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Saw saw the Easy Allies review. Dude, this fucking game looks ace. How long is it, probably not to long since it's a 1 man project.



Not long. I 100%'d it in 13 hours. Still fun tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not long. I 100%'d it in 13 hours. Still fun tho.



That's my kind of shit, I like small games with tight designs. Gonna be my next buy. Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 14, 2019)

very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (May 15, 2019)

What should we do for a new banner?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2019)

Naruto said:


> What should we do for a new banner?


wait till E3/pokemon direct and put something from the new Sword/Shield trailer


----------



## Naruto (May 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> wait till E3/pokemon direct and put something from the new Sword/Shield trailer



That's like a month away


----------



## God (May 15, 2019)

More devil may cry is always a good option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2019)

Omega Labyrinth Life Is Getting A Censored “Safer” Version For PS4 And Full-Busty Switch Version


prudestation strikes again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2019)

Naruto said:


> What should we do for a new banner?



Here are a few gaym memes I stumbled on the past few days. Pick your poison.


----------



## God (May 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Here are a few gaym memes I stumbled on the past few days. Pick your poison.



Finally


----------



## blakstealth (May 15, 2019)

Wild said:


> More devil may cry is always a good option


how about something not japanese?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (May 16, 2019)

This guy seems to be an upcoming star


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2019)

*Sony and Microsoft to explore strategic partnership*
May 16, 2019  | Microsoft News Center

*Companies to collaborate on new cloud-based solutions for gaming experiences and AI solutions*


----------



## blakstealth (May 16, 2019)

2019 is the year of collabs


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2019)

join forces against Google and Amazon ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2019)

Epic just started their first sale.

The store is so fundamentally broken that games need to be pulled from the store entirely if they do not want to be on sale. This is a thing that's happening.

**Tim Sweeney to paying customers: We're good for you. You're just too fucking stupid to see it.*

*Tim Sweeney to developers who don't want to have discounts forced on them: We're good for you. You're just too fucking stupid to see it.**


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2019)

Picked up Project Nimbus and Katana Zero for Switch.

Time for comfy gaming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Disquiet (May 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Epic just started their first sale.
> 
> The store is so fundamentally broken that games need to be pulled from the store entirely if they do not want to be on sale. This is a thing that's happening.


This can't possibly be true.

Surely.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> This can't possibly be true.
> 
> Surely.



But it is. Check Slowtaku.

And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The store is so fundamentally broken that games need to be pulled from the store entirely if they do not want to be on sale.





and I was hoping these people would be able to implement a wishlist some time soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2019)

Epic is gonna lead all the drama next gen.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Epic is gonna lead all the drama in next gen.


God I hope not


I want MS vs Sony like the good old days

or like MS + Sony vs the satan Google Stadia and the anti-Christ Amazon (its inevitable game streaming service)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2019)

Only noticed this thing when the Bloodlines 2 community started going apeshit about it. Apparently Epic chooses which games goes on sale instead of actual publishers so when Paradox saw they were getting discounts up the ass on official platforms when the game is being fucking pre-ordered, they asked to not to be part of the thing and Epic told them they don't have the feature to do it. So they left the thing altogether.

PC platform wars are even more entertaining than console wars.


----------



## blakstealth (May 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Only noticed this thing when the Bloodlines 2 community started going apeshit about it. Apparently Epic chooses which games goes on sale instead of actual publishers so when Paradox saw they were getting discounts up the ass on official platforms when the game is being fucking pre-ordered, they asked to not to be part of the thing and Epic told them they don't have the feature to do it. So they left the thing altogether.


but it was still taken off the store. at any rate, this whole sale thing is so dumb. sad that the first sale ended up like this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2019)

Not NIS


----------



## God (May 18, 2019)

Dammit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> but it was still taken off the store. at any rate, this whole sale thing is so dumb. sad that the first sale ended up like this.



Best part is that 2K also hated the surprise sale, took Borderlands 3 off the fucking thing and the PC version literally can't be bought while the sale is up. They also probably told Randy to shut the fuck up cause he was all giddy about it on twitter and deleted a few hours later. And a day later, Tim Sweeney started talking shit about Paradox, Bloodlines 2 publisher, saying they were "greedy".

Not even taking into account that people are being flagged and restricted after buying a bunch of games in a row since the platform doesn't have a fucking shopping cart. It's fucking beautiful. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not NIS



Well, those guys were constantly on the verge of bankruptcy so it's not that surprising.


----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2019)

I've never played Disgaea, but the video game industry would be a sad place without its games.


----------



## God (May 19, 2019)

Epic doesn’t have a *shopping cart??? *


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2019)

woah woah, M$, calm down


*Nintendo reportedly also looking to rely on Microsoft’s cloud tech for its own streaming service*

Microsoft’s Azure cloud tech will seemingly also form the backbone of another platform holder’s streaming service.

Last week’s big news that  for its streaming service took many by surprise, including those at , according to reports.

Though the move is unsurprising in hindsight, many are rightly not used to seeing Microsoft and Sony team up for, well, _anything_. It now appears Microsoft won’t be stopping there.

According to industry analyst David Gibson, Nintendo is also building its own streaming service on Microsoft’s Azure tech. “Nintendo itself is looking also to work with MSFT (Azure) to offer its own streaming service in limited regions (JP, US etc),” Gibson said .

The analyst also didn’t rule out the possibility of Microsoft, and Sony’s streaming services being offered on Nintendo platforms.

This makes a lot of sense, considering the relationship the two companies have been enjoying as of late, but it also makes business sense.

As Gibson points out, Sony and Nintendo’s other option is Amazon’s AWS, which is far less proven than Microsoft’s Azure when it comes to game streaming, so the two companies certainly didn’t have much of a choice – outside of developing their own tech.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2019)

@Cardboard Tube Knight Sick sig fam


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Cardboard Tube Knight Sick sig fam


is it from a doujin ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> woah woah, M$, calm down
> 
> 
> *Nintendo reportedly also looking to rely on Microsoft’s cloud tech for its own streaming service*
> ...


----------



## blakstealth (May 20, 2019)

wahhhhhhhhh

we can finally get a Knack movie


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2019)

this is thx to Feige, MCU and Homecoming


----------



## blakstealth (May 20, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> this is thx to Feige, MCU and Homecoming


and venom


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 20, 2019)

Gran Turismo live action.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Cardboard Tube Knight Sick sig fam



Thanks, I had kind of forgot I did that. 


Shiba D. Inu said:


> is it from a doujin ?


No, lol I posted this on reddit a while back too. It's just a picture of the first women in Smash Bros. Honestly It would just be Samus in the first game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No, lol I posted this on reddit a while back too. It's just a picture of the first women in Smash Bros. Honestly It would just be Samus in the first game.



post in the arts thread please


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> post in the arts thread please


Went ahead and posted some stuff I had.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 20, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Gran Turismo live action.


we already got fast and furious


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 20, 2019)

I said Gran Turismo not Need for Speed.


----------



## Soca (May 20, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I said Gran Turismo not _Burnout Paradise._



fixed

Hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2019)

I'd like an arcade racer with all the cheesy soap horseshit from F&F. Nfs tried that I believe, but I generally don't like nfs gameplay. Poor man's burnout even after cannibalizing burnout and essentially hiring criterion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'd like an arcade racer with all the cheesy soap horseshit from F&F. Nfs tried that I believe, but I generally don't like nfs gameplay. Poor man's burnout even after cannibalizing burnout and essentially hiring criterion.


Did you ever play fucking Burn Out? I loved those games. I still have paradise on the pS4.


----------



## Soca (May 21, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'd like an arcade racer with all the cheesy soap horseshit from F&F. Nfs tried that I believe, but I generally don't like nfs gameplay. Poor man's burnout even after cannibalizing burnout and essentially hiring criterion.


Midnight Club 2 and Midnight Club Dub City were always the closest games to the fnf series for me. Unfortunately rockstar doesn't make them anymore so we're left with nfs. You can still try nfs payback tho. The gameplay and customization is pretty good.


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Did you ever play fucking Burn Out? I loved those games. I still have paradise on the pS4.


I still have burnout for my ps2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> Midnight Club 2 and Midnight Club Dub City were always the closest games to the fnf series for me. Unfortunately rockstar doesn't make them anymore so we're left with nfs. You can still try nfs payback tho. The gameplay and customization is pretty good.



Is that the one with the funkload of mtx? 



blakstealth said:


> I still have burnout for my ps2



Burnout the besto. Loved the paradise remaster. Looks and plays so smoof.


----------



## Soca (May 21, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is that the one with the funkload of mtx?


I dunno 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Burnout the besto. Loved the paradise remaster. Looks and plays so smoof.


Do you have paradise on ps4?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2019)

Game not only has ass, it has legs that don't quit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> I dunno




That's the one. 




Soca said:


> Do you have paradise on ps4?



Yes. I didn't play it much. But it was worth the nostalgia trip.


----------



## Soca (May 21, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's the one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh you meant loot boxes lol yea. It's stupid tho, you genuinely don't need them. I have the game and it's easy as fuck to get money and everything you need.

Anyways I need help finding a game to play. I want a similar open world to gta v but I can't find shit. Any tips?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Game not only has ass, it has legs that don't quit.



This warms my heart.



Soca said:


> oh you meant loot boxes lol yea. It's stupid tho, you genuinely don't need them. I have the game and it's easy as fuck to get money and everything you need.



It was much worse iirc. They did fix it with a bunch of patches. 



Soca said:


> Anyways I need help finding a game to play. I want a similar open world to gta v but I can't find shit. Any tips?



Red Dead 2


----------



## Soca (May 21, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This warms my heart.



what's that game about?




> Red Dead 2


I ain't tryna ride no horses


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2019)

Suffering.


----------



## Soca (May 21, 2019)

The 2 games I'm considering are horizon zero dawn and watchdogs 2 

Which to get?



Buskuv said:


> Suffering.


Physically or mentally? Because I've seen the main character so I can understand if people mess themselves up playing this game


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2019)

Spoilers kinda ruin the surprise. 

Look up Yoko Taro if you want a general idea, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> The 2 games I'm considering are horizon zero dawn and watchdogs 2
> 
> Which to get?



I mildly enjoyed Horizon. Everything about the robuts is great, but the overuse of humans ruined it. 

Anything Ubisoft-related that isn't made in Ubiart framework can suck my ass. 



Soca said:


> Physically or mentally? Because I've seen the main character so I can understand if people mess themselves up playing this game



Story is top notch. Like a good anime. Gameplay is smooth and fun. The game is also open-worldish where the narrative is also the gameplay. It also has good NPCs. Purty good. 

Game of the Yorha is 27 bucks on amazon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> I ain't tryna ride no horses


not even to the old town road?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2019)

RE7 went from supposed failure to best 4th selling game of the company. World is at a crazy 12 million. REmake2 is at 4.2 million and DMC5 is at 2.1 million.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2019)

Hopefully RE7 and 2 made enough new fans that Dino Crisis will be successful. I need that series back in my life dammit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2019)

Lootbox ban bill is moving forward with politicians from both sides oddly working together. Shit could actually pass.

THEM NINTENDOS WON'T BE CHARGING OUR CHILDREN NO MORE.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 23, 2019)

Good riddance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2019)

This still wont stop GaaS tho. And companies will just double down on that now that lootboxes are getting "axed". Prepare to be nickel and dimed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



I am so disinterested in this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2019)

Free DLC is cool. but what the fuck is that awesome animation?


----------



## Pilaf (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Buskuv (May 24, 2019)

People are streaming the nioh 2 alpha.

I hate this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Karma (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2019)

Why would it be a joke? COD is entitled to a reboot just like any other franchise. The overreaction to this on Twitter and resetera is bizarre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2019)

just call it gorilla warfare

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> just call it gorilla warfare



Screw Loot boxes, Activision is poised to make a gorrilion dollars.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2019)

Ninja Theory new trademarked IP





Gaddamn I cut myself posting this pic.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gaddamn I cut myself posting this pic.


----------



## Gledania (May 25, 2019)

Am I the only one who think Ogress was the hardest boss in nioh ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2019)

Thought it mentioned it. But it's trademarked by Ninja Theory. So yeah, no surprise there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Am I the only one who think Ogress was the hardest boss in nioh ?



For me it was the fucking centipede.


----------



## Gledania (May 25, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> For me it was the fucking centipede.




Didn't even know where the boss zone was first time  so I kept turning around, wasting my medicines, health and arrows over yokais all around.

I had only 3 medicines left and somehow managed to defeat him. Kept running for hours + using arrows and bombs....

Ogress is easy at first and all you need is dodging to the left.

in the second phase , she go crazy and start spamming attacks with her clams ,and dodging her is almost impossible.



She killed me 15 time in my first play. I defeat her like a noob by eating Amrita and using my spirit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Didn't even know where the boss zone was first time  so I kept turning around, wasting my medicines, health and arrows over yokais all around.
> 
> I had only 3 medicines left and somehow managed to defeat him. Kept running for hours + using arrows and bombs....
> 
> ...



iirc she stops her barrage eventually. I didn't have too much trouble with Ogress due tot he fact that she was in the alpha/beta which I played, so I already knew how to beat her.

The Centipede level is bullshit. I, like you, got lost as well. I remember it having multiple mini-bosses as well. Which is fucked given it's very early in the game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2019)

I had no idea Sonic Unleashed is technically a Sonic Adventure spin-off in Japan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2019)

Dead Or Alive Xtreme 3: Scarlet’s Sexy Sandwich Outfit Isn’t Available On PS4, But It’s On Switch 

“Sad news, the PS4 version of DOAX3 was affected by Sony’s regulation, removing the ability to select the Sandwich outfit.”


Take note that this outfit was available in the original 2016 release of _Dead or Alive Xtreme 3_ on the PS4 in Japan. However, for _Dead or Alive Xtreme 3: Scarlet_, which came out this past March in Japan and Asia, the outfit set has been completely removed.

Technically, this was announced before the game came out in Japan and Asia, where Koei Tecmo had a rundown of the differences between the Nintendo Switch and PS4 versions of the game, and how the PS4 version would be censored and not receive certain special bikinis. Now we’re starting to see which bikinis and outfits aren’t being made available in the game.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2019)

Sony,  youve crossed the line


----------



## Karma (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2019)

Putting this in the Last of Us thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2019)

Dunno if it's new footage for the game, but just wanted to share the excitement.


----------



## God (May 27, 2019)

Metroidvanias are the trend these days it would seem.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2019)

Is Kojima telling me to neck myself?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is Kojima telling me to neck myself?



Stolen from one of the comments


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is Kojima telling me to neck myself?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2019)

he is saying


TALK TO THE HAND, BITCHES


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 27, 2019)

Maybe you can craft ropes in Death Stranding.

10/10, revolutionary, game of the year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2019)

Hopefully the devs can craft actual game design


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hopefully the devs can craft actual game design


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 28, 2019)

This is so deep, I almost drowned.

We are not worthy of Kojimas magnificience.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 28, 2019)

Any news on Halo MCC coming to Steam yet


----------



## Xiammes (May 28, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Any news on Halo MCC coming to Steam yet


Its coming out in parts, Reach comes out first. From some dev blog it shows them having reach up and running on pc's but it looks like they are doing beta testing and Q&A. I expect we will hear more at e3.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 28, 2019)

Xiammes said:


> Its coming out in parts, Reach comes out first


Oh yeah Im aware of this


Xiammes said:


> From some dev blog it shows them having reach up and running on pc's but it looks like they are doing beta testing and Q&A. I expect we will hear more at e3.


Was more curious regarding this shit tho

Like potential release dates or alphas/betas.

Or other news and the like


----------



## Xiammes (May 28, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh yeah Im aware of this
> 
> Was more curious regarding this shit tho
> 
> ...


Just checked, dev blog coming out later this week, maybe more info there.


----------



## blakstealth (May 28, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh yeah Im aware of this
> 
> Was more curious regarding this shit tho
> 
> ...


you can sign up to be a part of their beta testing through halo waypoint. The first wave of testing was delayed unfortunately.


----------



## Toph (May 29, 2019)

BASED KOJIMA


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2019)

Anyone playing the team sonic racing game?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Anyone playing the team sonic racing game?


The only team sonic game I recall is old school Sonic Heroes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Disquiet (May 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Anyone playing the team sonic racing game?


I'm STILL MAD that they replaced Cream the Rabbit (indisputably second best Sonic game character) with a bunch of Chao in a car and I refuse to buy the game in protest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Buskuv (May 30, 2019)

I want a goddamn beta code for Code Vein.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2019)

Can't wait for those PS4 discounts.

Will probably pick up Days Gone. Only $20.


----------



## Karma (May 31, 2019)

Is the Dragon's Dogma remaster any good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (May 31, 2019)

There's several.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 1, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> There's several.


PS4 one


----------



## Naruto (Jun 2, 2019)

I kinda wish more games would do the Double Dragon finale where both co-op players square off against each other in the end.

But instead develop both protagonists more (I guess one can be AI if you play alone) so we actually give a darn about them. Make it an epic game where you go through a lot together and then at the end you have to fight each other. Imagine coming off a cinematic smoothly into a fight to the death against your bro on voice comms. Shit would be sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 2, 2019)

Couple years ago I played through Neon with a friend. It was fun.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2019)

yay!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Pilaf (Jun 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 3, 2019)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu I think I'm going to buy the nioh DLC (I haven't played them) can I play them directly from the map in may current play or are they unrelated stories ??? If not At what level should I play them ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu I think I'm going to buy the nioh DLC (I haven't played them) can I play them directly from the map in may current play or are they unrelated stories ??? If not At what level should I play them ?



I actually haven't bought the DLC so I dunno myself. 

My guess it would be best to play the DLC after the main campaign.


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 3, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu I think I'm going to buy the nioh DLC (I haven't played them) can I play them directly from the map in may current play or are they unrelated stories ??? If not At what level should I play them ?


Nioh DLC takes place after the main game, and is leveled accordingly. If I remember right, you can play the DLC whenever you like as long as you're able to select a region (i.e. after finishing the first region) but if you want to be the right level for it, finishing the main game first is probably a good idea. The DLC is a lot harder.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2019)

Eid Mubarak everyone. Be well to yourselves and to each other.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2019)

Git this shit if you haven't already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2019)

Speaking of which, a guy managed to dig half finished animations for crow attacks. Guess they were in at some point. 

Anyway, I doubt we'll get a REmake 3 announcement since Capcom likes to reveal shit close to release date nowadays.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Eid Mubarak everyone. Be well to yourselves and to each other.



You celebrate Eid ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You celebrate Eid ?



Yeah, thought it was common knowledge I'm a muzzie.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah, thought it was common knowledge than I'm a muzzie.




I still have one year here. And 99% of my time is in the OL.

I barely know any mod bar soca and kinjin.


And oir some reason you don't post there at all.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 4, 2019)

Shiba is a noob btw


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Eid Mubarak everyone. Be well to yourselves and to each other.


shout out to ramadan ending


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> shout out to ramadan ending



Yes and no?

Honestly, not eating/drinking/fapping/cussing for 12+ hours isn't bad. It's cramming all the workload in 5 office hours that's the real villain. Not gonna miss that one bit.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 5, 2019)

Nier Automata sales reach 4 million copies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 5, 2019)

I played a lot of Uncharted 2 multiplayer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I played a lot of Uncharted 2 multiplayer.


I didn’t know LoU had online and I own both versions of it


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 5, 2019)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 

hm, looks like im a mod here again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> hm, looks like im a mod here again



Welcome aboard. I can use the help. Office hours have been a bitch.


----------



## Karma (Jun 6, 2019)

“Roger Wardell”


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Jun 7, 2019)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu big mum is looking good this last chap you should check.


@Shiba D. Inu So..... any comment on the last unexpected event ?  (you know ... your brother in arm departure)


----------



## Gledania (Jun 7, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu  Is this all you have to say ? Git gud ? Good at what ? People should always be vigilant. It's a shame you're not even aware of all what is happening in the OL. The permaban of a friend of yours , the massive immigration from OJ , the change of mentality of the staff regarding new rules to apply to newcomers with an OJ mindset , the constant surveillances to OG poster with a heavy "criminal record" to ensure that new posters will not feel uncomfortable and to save the OL image. The plans , projections , the new values , everything is passing through their minds : the mod knows it , one of the biggest forum dedicated to one piece just fall , with a flow of migrant coming to this one , turning OL to something new for the better or the worse. Harsh decisions will be mean , mods will get ready to do the dirty jobs (cause the cops know what happens when the rats jumps over the street ), even if tears will drop forever. And I don't even speak about secrets corporations who plan their downfall from long ago. The start of a new generation is beginning , no enemy , no ally , just yourself , and the constant adaptation to the new rules.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2019)

Law > Drake


----------



## Gledania (Jun 7, 2019)

You didn't even read. You went straight to the ratings. Ratings this , ratings that. You don't know about Marcel current decision. You're just mad , and ignorant. Shall it be.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2019)

get back to your OL cage


----------



## Gledania (Jun 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> get back to your OL cage



Well I can.



BUT HE CAN'T.


And you don't care. Cause you're probably not aware


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 7, 2019)

What is this stupid shit?

Don't you have a containment area?


----------



## Gledania (Jun 7, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> What is this stupid shit?
> 
> Don't you have a containment area?



Never heard about a global moderator until now.

Like ... is it higher rank than super mod ? Or even simple mods ... ?

Like what is global about you anyway ?


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu big mum is looking good this last chap you should check.



SIT
THE FUCK
*Puts your head through the ground*
DOWN!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Karma (Jun 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Can't wait for those PS4 discounts.
> 
> Will probably pick up Days Gone. Only $20.


GoW, Spider-Man, HZD, Day's Gone and Every Uncharted + Last of Us is 50% off on PSN if ur intrested


----------



## Gledania (Jun 8, 2019)

Karma said:


> GoW, Spider-Man, HZD, Day's Gone and Every Uncharted + Last of Us is 50% off on PSN if ur intrested


----------



## Gledania (Jun 8, 2019)

Can't believe a noob like you affraid of dark soul rate me "git gud"


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2019)

Karma said:


> GoW, Spider-Man, HZD, Day's Gone and Every Uncharted + Last of Us is 50% off on PSN if ur intrested



Nice!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2019)

So, Valve is making their own Dota Auto Chess, today Riot announced their own Auto chess, and just now it was announced the standalone version by the original devs is coming to the Epic Games Store.

fucking lol


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

We're in the process of relabeling all threads and our prefixes are actually functional now 

If you click a platform prefix (or use the navigation at the top), you can filter threads for a given console.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Naruto said:


> We're in the process of relabeling all threads and our prefixes are actually functional now
> 
> If you click a platform prefix (or use the navigation at the top), you can filter threads for a given console.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 11, 2019)

Remember, when life gets you down, Keanu thinks you're breathtaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2019)

this place looks so rainbowy now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2019)

I googled "sonic feet". Anyone know where I can get a neuralyzer?


----------



## Gledania (Jun 13, 2019)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu did you beat yuki ona/Nobunaga double boss ?


What level/weapon ?


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu did you beat yuki ona/Nobunaga double boss ?
> 
> 
> What level/weapon ?


I remember that one. It was hard, but not as hard as the one where you fight every ninja-themed boss back-to-back (the most frustrating single mission in the entire game, probably).

Odachi for life


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu did you beat yuki ona/Nobunaga double boss ?
> 
> 
> What level/weapon ?



I did. But I don't remember at which level. I remember mostly using the dual swords, so maybe that.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 13, 2019)

That fucking fat gorrilla with a speat and his friend .... killed me 20 time ....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2019)

So this is how Epic Jews on developers for exclusivity, they buy hundreds of thousands of copies if the devs commit to launcher exclusivity. This is such a shallow, short term payout that no wonder SNK's CEO refused. He has to slowly build a healthy, self sustaining fanbase especially now that they're on a rebound.

Gotta wonder why the hell big time publishers like 2K or Deep Silver even go for this kind of money.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So this is how Epic Jews on developers for exclusivity, they buy hundreds of thousands of copies if the devs commit to launcher exclusivity. This is such a shallow, short term payout that no wonder SNK's CEO refused. He has to slowly build a healthy, self sustaining fanbase especially now that they're on a rebound.
> 
> Gotta wonder why the hell big time publishers like 2K or Deep Silver even go for this kind of money.



It's already my head canon that the SNK CEO told Epic to commit seppuku for that shameless offer.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2019)

Sweeney and Galyonkin are worse than Todd Howard 


at least Todd _only_ mostly fucks Fallout fans in the ass


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



So this is why I can’t find roms for shit these days


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Shiba D. Inu 

What can we say about our resident unapologetic smut peddler? He came for those titties



But stayed for dat ass



Enjoy your day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2019)

Happy birthday, doggo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2019)

Superman said:


> Happy Birthday @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> What can we say about our resident unapologetic smut peddler? He came for those titties
> 
> ...


Ill savor this present


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2019)

Happy Birthday Shiba.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu. Belated happy birthday, broseph.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 18, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Shiba D. Inu 


Meanwhile Kojima makes his acting debut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jun 19, 2019)

happy bday @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2019)

This is borderline misery porn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2019)

The captions on the people in the background makes this.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Happy Birthday @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Kojima makes his acting debut.


nicolas and kojima are gonna be at SDCC as well


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2019)

Anybody thinking of playing Phantasy star online 2 when it finally comes out of japan?


----------



## Karma (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2019)

"Surprise Mechanics" that can be accessed through a "surprise resource" otherwise known as "Mommy and Daddy's money".


----------



## Naruto (Jun 20, 2019)

*Federation:* the last metroid is NOT in captivity

*Samus:*






Your browser does not support the audio element.
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2019)

Sometimes I think @Naruto just wants to be dominated and stepped on by Samus.

I'm sure he doesn't mind if it's high heel super model Samus or the original space amazon snu snu Samus.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2019)

Full body armor, naturally


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2019)

Fuck man, dmc5 is still lit. Can’t wait for astral chain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> original space amazon snu snu Samus


----------



## Gledania (Jun 21, 2019)

That Maria bitch from Nioh was hard to defeat .


Btw , Nioh 2 follow the story of the first one ? Will Willam be used again ?


----------



## Karma (Jun 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Btw , Nioh 2 follow the story of the first one ? Will Willam be used again ?


U get to make ur own character in 2.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 21, 2019)

Karma said:


> U get to make ur own character in 2.


Will he speak ?


----------



## Gledania (Jun 24, 2019)

Who ever laugh at this will end in hell.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Who ever laugh at this will end in hell.



Welp, first-class ticket to hell here I come.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2019)

I laughed before I clicked the vid.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 25, 2019)

GOG is gonna save us all. we don't deserve them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2019)

Based polacks going out of their way of not being assholes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2019)

*CAPCOM ALL STARS WAS JUST ANNOUNCED.*


----------



## Naruto (Jun 25, 2019)

>Mobile card game

Keep it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *CAPCOM ALL STARS WAS JUST ANNOUNCED.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 25, 2019)

Great Morrigan tits physics for a card game


----------



## Naruto (Jun 25, 2019)

https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-48756120



The gamer, 29, whose real name is Desmond Amofah, was reported missing six days ago.

His belongings were found on Manhattan Bridge on Monday. He had uploaded an eight-minute YouTube video in which he talked about suicide.

Etika was popular for playing and discussing Nintendo games on YouTube and the streaming platform Twitch


----------



## Naruto (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 25, 2019)

He was pretty entertaining


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2019)

Only thing I casually read about him is that he had some mental disorder or something. Shame.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2019)

Naruto said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-48756120
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rest in peace. I've only seen a couple of his videos and he's always had that charisma about him, and I always thought he had one of the most intoxicatingly handsome smiles I've ever seen. Sad to hear. 

If anyone feels they're about do something like this, reach out to people that care about you. It's a constant reminder that there's a lot to live for.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 25, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *CAPCOM ALL STARS WAS JUST ANNOUNCED.*


ok wow
the artwork in these cards is *good
*
and there is *a lot* of it for *a lot* of characters


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *CAPCOM ALL STARS WAS JUST ANNOUNCED.*



Sad that everything in this game (menus, models, etc..) *looks *better than Marvel Infinite. Not gonna lie, after seeing this, I'm actually quite hopeful for the actual Capcom All Stars.


----------



## Karma (Jun 25, 2019)

Naruto said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-48756120
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was never a huge fan of his, only watched the odd clip here and there, but this is really tragic. He should have been put under supervision after his first outbreak a few weeks ago


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 25, 2019)

Rest in peace Etika.

He was so excited for future games and Banjo's inclusion in Smash. His Smash reaction videos were the best. Loved his enthusiasm.


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2019)

Rest In Peace etika

Oh and gog is goat


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 26, 2019)

RIP Etika.

Along with his Smash reactions, I enjoyed seeing bits of his playthrough of Xenoblade 2. His reactions to the big moments - especially the ending - were gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jun 26, 2019)

RIP to Etika.

Dude lived in the same borough as me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2019)

This is fucking incredible. More please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2019)

lol its true 

bo3, bo4, aw is the SAME game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2019)

Full Metal Alchemist spoilers.



Alphonse as Sakurai  

That Sega line tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2019)

Get this if you haven't already.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 1, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Get this if you haven't already.


oh i will. when it hits the bargain bin


----------



## Karma (Jul 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 2, 2019)

Shouldn't even be here since it ain't based on the games.


----------



## Krory (Jul 2, 2019)

Anyways, came here to inform anyone here that cares (and if you like good shit, you should care) that on top of obtaining a 2.5m bonus from royalties for its games sold by Microsoft (which they've said is going back into the company to help make more games), Remedy Entertainment has also obtained publishing rights for Alan Wake back.

They've said already all focus right now is on making sure Control's release goes smoothly in August, but it was heavily suggested that this means Alan Wake will finally be getting a release on other platforms, and could potentially mean finally a sequel (as they had started work on it long ago but it was canned because "things didn't work out" -- the theory being Microsoft didn't want another one in the end but as they held publishing rights, Remedy couldn't very well go and do it anyways).


----------



## xenos5 (Jul 2, 2019)

I know i'm late on this but RIP Etika. His Smash reactions were some of the best. He may be gone, but he's not forgotten


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 3, 2019)

play this game guys


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 3, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Anyways, came here to inform anyone here that cares (and if you like good shit, you should care) that on top of obtaining a 2.5m bonus from royalties for its games sold by Microsoft (which they've said is going back into the company to help make more games), Remedy Entertainment has also obtained publishing rights for Alan Wake back.
> 
> They've said already all focus right now is on making sure Control's release goes smoothly in August, but it was heavily suggested that this means Alan Wake will finally be getting a release on other platforms, and could potentially mean finally a sequel (as they had started work on it long ago but it was canned because "things didn't work out" -- the theory being Microsoft didn't want another one in the end but as they held publishing rights, Remedy couldn't very well go and do it anyways).


good for them. shout out


--

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 4, 2019)

Guys, what is more useful in a pokemon battle: Sleep or paralysis?


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 4, 2019)

Luiz said:


> Guys, what is more useful in a pokemon battle: Sleep or paralysis?



It's up to preferences.
Paralysis works pretty good for online battles because it's essentially permanent (unless the Pokemon possesses the ability to self-cure). On top of that, it severely slows down the opponent's Pokemon, with the only drawback being luck-base for paralysis to immobilize your opponent.
Sleep guarantees your opponent is immobilized, but is only temporary for a turn or few. It's somewhat useful for online (definitely annoying, but not as annoying as paralysis), but definitely useful for catching Pokemon with a low catch rate.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2019)

At least put it on steam.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2019)

I love y'all bastards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



Cardshit or not, that art is fucking incredible. All that Morrigan THICCNESS art is slaying me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2019)

anyone bother playing these new Auto-Chess games ? 

Dota underlords, Teamfight Tactics etc.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> anyone bother playing these new Auto-Chess games ?
> 
> Dota underlords, Teamfight Tactics etc.



Nah but I'm actually playing Capcom's cardshit on my way to work just on account of the T&A and the awesome art.

I've become what I hated.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Jul 10, 2019)

this has bluetooth 4.0 and NFC, which already makes the OG Switch look inferior. I hope they announce a newer "pro" switch or an updated switch with those features.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 10, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> this has bluetooth 4.0 and NFC, which already makes the OG Switch look inferior. I hope they announce a newer "pro" switch or an updated switch with those features.



I kinda don't, to be honest.

All the half gen upgrades ever did was lock some titles behind exclusivity and allowed shitty developers to push garbage performance products that are expected to only run well on the "pro" version.

See DSi and New 3DS.

I only say this because I don't see them marketing a new model that doesn't also come with a better SoC.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 10, 2019)

Dunno what I was expecting, but i find it kinda amusing that it's just a Switch. Like, no apparent outward changes to the console's design, just... a Switch. With hardware difference, of course.

Turquoise one looks dope. If they make an updated Switch and we're given an actual color choice, I think I'll trade in for a turq, or a red.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I kinda don't, to be honest.
> 
> All the half gen upgrades ever did was lock some titles behind exclusivity and allowed shitty developers to push garbage performance products that are expected to only run well on the "pro" version.
> 
> ...


The only big games I remember where there was New 3DS exclusivity were FE Warriors and Xenoblade Chronicles 3D. But with the Switch, I can see where you're coming from. If they don't upgrade the tegra chip or boost the frequencies of the current ones, then I would want everything else (bluetooth, more internal storage, better wifi module, support for display output without the dock, better battery life via bigger battery or maybe changing display types, etc.)


----------



## Keishin (Jul 10, 2019)

Capcom released something called "_Breath of Fire 6 of the White Dragon_" on mobile in 2016, only available in JP. And I just have to say that this junk looks absolutely disgusting. Breath of Fire III is probably my favourite JRPG and the rest from I to IV are solid. V with its slow combat and jump to 3D killed the series in 2002. Now they are trying to make money off the name by putting out this AWFUL garbage. "BoF6" also has microtransactions, the gameplay is abysmal, the soundtrack, animations, whatever. None of this even resembles Breath of Fire.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> this has bluetooth 4.0 and NFC, which already makes the OG Switch look inferior. I hope they announce a newer "pro" switch or an updated switch with those features.



Fixing that absolute garbage of a D-Pad already makes this worth it if you don't have an OG.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2019)

Been a away for a few. Just know that I love you guys.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2019)

...
Likewise. Everything good, dude?


----------



## Gledania (Jul 11, 2019)

Hideyori you piece of shit...

That Dlc boss is far harder than Nobunaga


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 12, 2019)

IMO, this is the best RE2 meme I've encountered.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skylar (Jul 13, 2019)

Hey! 

I want to start playing a new game. What would you guys recommend in the ‘not so expensive’ department? 

I have both a PC and a PS4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Hey!
> 
> I want to start playing a new game. What would you guys recommend in the ‘not so expensive’ department?
> 
> I have both a PC and a PS4.



Bloodstained, Devil May Cry V, or Resident Evil 2. They're my favorite games this year. I think some are on sale atm. Check which one is cheapest and go for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Jul 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bloodstained, Devil May Cry V, or Resident Evil 2. They're my favorite games this year. I think some are on sale atm. Check which one is cheapest and go for it.



Thank you! 

Bloodstained looks pretty awesome. Rather vintage game style from what I gathered. It's also the cheapest even though I wouldn't call it cheap.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 15, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Hey!
> 
> I want to start playing a new game. What would you guys recommend in the ‘not so expensive’ department?
> 
> I have both a PC and a PS4.


horizon zero dawn. dunno where you live, but you can find the complete edition that comes with the DLC expansion for $20


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2019)

Meowth new dad


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2019)

Am I a pretentious indie cunt if I keep posting retro pixel art games? Cause I feel like the quality is finally catching up to the real thing.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 16, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Meowth new dad



"I'm gonna cum!" "MEOWTH! That's right!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Am I a pretentious indie cunt if I keep posting retro pixel art games? Cause I feel like the quality is finally catching up to the real thing.




Keep up old man


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2019)

oof


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm both really shocked, but also kinda happy that Three Houses seems to be getting so much love. Part of me wonder if it's _because_ GF are shitting the bed a little, because it doesn't seem to be doing much other than being a solid video game.

Then again, I'm a newbie when it comes to the series, so maybe there's finer print I'm missing.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 19, 2019)

Main thing is - the Fire Emblem guys haven't gotten on the bad side of their hardcore fans. Everyone was ready to accept Sword and Shield - iffy graphics and all - before Masuda let slip about half the Pokemon being cut. 

Other than that, they added some substantial new gameplay aspects to the Fire Emblem's formula with the Hogwartz school and the Persona schedule stuff, while also giving the option to be hands off with it as well. Marketing has been on point too, with a steady trickle of info all year and each event showing being better than the last.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Everyone was ready to accept Sword and Shield - iffy graphics and all - before Masuda let slip about half the Pokemon being cut.



*THIS. *


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2019)

Had a weekend to kill so I bought Timespinner, and the game is lacking in some serious style and personality. It plays well but shit's boring as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2019)

@Naruto that set bro


----------



## Naruto (Jul 20, 2019)

you said:
			
		

> *Everyone *was ready to accept Sword and Shield









etc


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 20, 2019)

Naruto said:


> There's a hopeful little kid in me wearing 24 layers of cynical bastard convinced that the next Pokemon game is just going to be another SUMO: mostly more of the same thing we've been getting for decades.


Technically we're getting _less_ of the same thing we've been getting for decades


----------



## Naruto (Jul 20, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> Technically we're getting _less_ of the same thing we've been getting for decades



That was information given out after I posted that opinion. And also the point of contention was that people were ready to accept sword and shield before the pokedex controversy came about, which wasn't the case for me.

Because I can't take any more of the same low effort bullshit.


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 20, 2019)

Naruto said:


> That was information given out after I posted that opinion. And also the point of contention was that people were ready to accept sword and shield before the pokedex controversy came about, which wasn't the case for me.
> 
> Because I can't take any more of the same low effort bullshit.


I know, and I don't disagree. I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 20, 2019)

We really need a "fair" rating.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2019)

Naruto said:


> etc



I was honestly ready to accept it if they just had crammed it with content. It would've been a "I hate it but I'll play it" kinda scenario, but after the national dex thing I just couldn't anymore.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 20, 2019)

Anyone tried the new Ultimate Alliance?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2019)

Should be delivered tomorrow. I'll tell you how it goes.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 23, 2019)

@Blade


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2019)

Katana zero is fun as fuck and blazing chrome looks dope

That is all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2019)

Gonna get Blazing Chrome next week. Shit looks like a the Bloodstained of Contra, except with right graphics.

Just found out it's made by BRs. Nice country flex.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2019)

You can't spell Bethesda without "Complete fucking idiots".

The new meme is worth it, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Jul 30, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu  I'm sure you dropped Nioh after the first boss


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu  I'm sure you dropped Nioh after the first boss



Assuming he reached the first boss


----------



## Gledania (Jul 31, 2019)

@QMS @Acnologia you guys have being arguing 3 to 4 page about witch game is better between Dark soul and Kingdom heart in OL convo.

I suggest you continue this heated debate in this section since it's more appropriate for this sort of talk.




Btw 





DS > KH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @QMS @Acnologia you guys have being arguing 3 to 4 page about witch game is better between Dark soul and Kingdom heart in OL convo.
> 
> I suggest you continue this heated debate in this section since it's more appropriate for this sort of talk.
> 
> ...


Never said that DS > KH, just defended DS.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Assuming he reached the first boss


Meh, I will destroy NIOH how I destroyed Smaugh and Orsting.


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 31, 2019)

Dark Souls and Kingdom Hearts are completely different kinds of game. I mean, at least apples and oranges are both fruit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 1, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> Dark Souls and Kingdom Hearts are completely different kinds of game. I mean, at least apples and oranges are both fruit.


And I agree but that kiddo said that From Software games are trash because I was talking about them and not about KH :v.

explicit purpose of silencing my defense


Just checked my libraries .


----------



## Steven (Aug 1, 2019)

The DS combat system is way to slow

KH3 has a floaty combat system,which is better


----------



## Ren. (Aug 1, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> The DS combat system is way to slow


Slow but is was emulated by 30 games ... KH is generic, remove the Disney characters and that is all.

Want fast combat :

or Doom 2016 on PC 240hrz :


Both of the games are original DOOM is faster than anything that can be on consoles with a 240hrz 1ms monitor, mechanical keyboard and a 16k dpi mouse.

Comparing what I said above with a controller like PS4 dual shock, that I also have, input lag,  the input lag of a TV that is way above 1ms and the 30 fps cap of a console vs 240hrr and the fact that a mouse aim precision is way faster.

And as hack a slash NIOH is way faster than your generic Disney game :


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 1, 2019)

QMS said:


> Meh, I will destroy NIOH how I destroyed Smaugh and Orsting.



who


----------



## Ren. (Aug 1, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> who



MY bad wrote them incorrectly: 
*Ornstein and Smough*


----------



## Ren. (Aug 1, 2019)

@Gledania , @ROB

Titanite Slab in 6m and reached 99 chunks limit in Inventory:


----------



## Steven (Aug 1, 2019)

QMS said:


> Slow but is was emulated by 30 games ... KH is generic, remove the Disney characters and that is all.
> 
> Want fast combat :
> 
> ...


Doom is a ego-shooter Andrewww.And yes,Doom 2016 is super fast

And Nioh is faster than DS but still slower than KH3 but a bit faster than KH2:FM(Early stage)
Nioh
KH3 .

Heck,you can see crysal clear that KH3 is more floaty and faster.Thats undeniable


----------



## Ren. (Aug 1, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> And Nioh is faster than DS but still slower than KH3 but a bit faster than KH2:FM(Early stage)


Mate a 30fps controller input is not faster than a 60fps PC game with 1ms monitor.

Also, I can give you DMC5 on PC 60 FPS with 1ms monitor.

Doom on pc is on another tier.

And again that was beside the point.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 1, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Heck,you can see crysal clear that KH3 is more floaty and faster.Thats undeniable


That is not even how you do it, he is flying you can' compare that way ... you are funny.

Compare DMC5 with this one but on land.


----------



## Steven (Aug 1, 2019)

QMS said:


> That is not even how you do it, he is flying you can' compare that way ... you are funny.
> 
> Compare DMC5 with this one but on land.


Air or Ground is irrelevant

Fact is,Nioh has a slower combat system


----------



## Ren. (Aug 1, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Fact is,Nioh has a slower combat system


And that is irrelevant, the combat system is more complex and I already said this NIOH is on PC where input time is way above a console so again it is irrelevant only the animations speed!


----------



## Steven (Aug 1, 2019)

QMS said:


> And that is irrelevant, the combat system is more complex and I already said this NIOH is on PC where input time is way above a console so again it is irrelevant only the animations speed!


More complex lol.How is that more complex?Can you switch between air or groundcombat?Can you use Magic,summon´s or shotlooks?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 1, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> More complex lol.How is that more complex?Can you switch between air or groundcombat


Again you don't know these games ... these games are done over and over for a reason ...!

And DS is more complex then you Disney game, it is a RPG with classes and attributes, and each weapon has ...

LOL, now you are saying that KH is complex GTFO.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 2, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> They're the same reskinned, loot-box games every year lol


Sport games are the worst games!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 2, 2019)

Just for @Acnologia 

And the fact that he doesn't know that DS made a subgenre .


----------



## Ren. (Aug 3, 2019)

@Oreki this guy destroyed me 10+ times:


----------



## Karma (Aug 3, 2019)

I've found that u can trivialize most humanoid enemies in DS3 if u have shield with high enough stability.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Aug 3, 2019)

I've found that u can trivialize most humanoid enemies in DS3 if u have shield with high enough stability.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 3, 2019)

Karma said:


> I've found that u can trivialize most humanoid enemies in DS3 if u have shield with high enough stability.


That is too early, for now, I did that in DS1 ... I am taking it easy!


----------



## Oreki (Aug 3, 2019)

Dark Soul is for kids... you all should play DMC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2019)

I have a packed ps3 sitting around but I really don’t wanna go through the whole process of setting it up just to play god hand


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2019)

Have my ps3 set up just in case I want to play mvc2 with my friends.


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 3, 2019)

I have a PS3 sitting around that I pretty much only use to fill up shelf space and occasionally play Blu-rays.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2019)

Never thought I'd see a Mowtendoo video on this forum. Here's another for your braincells. Also Pokemon related


----------



## The World (Aug 4, 2019)

the madlads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 5, 2019)

The World said:


> the madlads


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2019)

*
*Honda looking Yokozuna as fuck*
*
My man.
*
*Poison has a literal manface and her main skin's hair is goofy as fuck but she's full of spunk and style**

Not the best but still good.

**Lucia from Final Fight 3**

That's fucking cool, I love how SF 5 is going all out with the beat 'em up charact-

**Brooklyn accent*
*
MUH FUCKING DICK.


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Poison has a literal manface



They finally embraced it. 


My was nuts. That's pretty shitty trolling to be brutally honest.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2019)

Finally, we can play the best FromSoft game. Fuck Souls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 5, 2019)

There needs to be an edit where Heihachi is Snake, because:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 6, 2019)

God I hope this meme release gets FROM thinking about doing some goddamn Armored Core again.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 6, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> God I hope this meme release gets FROM thinking about doing some goddamn Armored Core again.


PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## God (Aug 6, 2019)

On a related note Daemon x machina is right around the corner


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2019)

Video Game Journalists: Video games are a direct source of influence over a person's personality and it'll make them racist, sexist bigots. Games aren't for gamers anymore, it's something so much _greater_.

Also Video Game Journalists: Those *dumb* politicians actually have the _gal_ of saying video games are a direct source of influence over a person's personality and it'll make them violent criminals?! Pfft. GAMERS RISE UP.

The only thing I care even less than politics is video game politics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2019)

Disney doesn't stop fucking with Capcom. Ducktales Remastered is fucking off digital stores so it's on sale. Get it before it's finito.


----------



## Karma (Aug 6, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Disney doesn't stop fucking with Capcom. Ducktales Remastered is fucking off digital stores so it's on sale. Get it before it's finito.


Yet they dont give a shit about how badly EA damages the Star Wars license.

Incredible


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## The World (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Disney is all over the place with their licenses. They should just make their own studio and have a go at it. Their budgeting when it comes to Japanese devs is a fucking joke.


like...a game studio?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Disney is all over the place with their licenses. They should just make their own studio and have a go at it. Their budgeting when it comes to Japanese devs is a fucking joke.



They're just cleaning house because they either charge ridiculous for their licenses or they're just cutting any distractions from their current shows. Can't have a love letter to the old Ducktales when the reboot is around. 


Wholesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2019)

Look at that. Now the whales can be aware of how dumb they are. It'll be interesting to see who's pushing the odds to be as low as they can go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2019)

**Want to play Rondo of Blood with the english patch*

*Can't get around Turbografix emulator*
*
It's mostly laziness but fuck, I'm feeling old.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 11, 2019)

Son of a b word. I might have to replace the hdd in my ps4 pro and get a bigger one. *sigh*

Anyone out there with Ps4s that had to upgrade their HDDs?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 13, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Son of a b word. I might have to replace the hdd in my ps4 pro and get a bigger one. *sigh*
> 
> Anyone out there with Ps4s that had to upgrade their HDDs?


Didn't have to, but I got a 1tb SSD in mine. It runs a little bit faster but the PS4 bottlenecks its capabilities so it's not really worth it unless you find a cheap one. Figured I could swap it back for the regular one if I ever build myself a PC. 
From what I've read the base PS4 seems to benefit more from a SSD than the Pro does so I'd probably go with a regular one. The hybrid HDDs might be neat but I don't know much about them


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2019)

just hold out till PS5 with full BC


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2019)

Apparently Konami is expecting a pretty big bump in profit from their games' division. Expect a Metal Gear announcement soon. Maybe Gamescom.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2019)

Pachinko nextgen


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Apparently Konami is expecting a pretty big bump in profit from their games' division. *Expect a Metal Gear announcement soon.* Maybe Gamescom.



Mgr 2 when


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2019)

Rising's Director is working on something back in Platinum, you never know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2019)

If it's MG related, only a Rising 2 would interest me. In reality it'll be MGSV.5


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 13, 2019)

lol


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 14, 2019)

Jon Snow said:


> Didn't have to, but I got a 1tb SSD in mine. It runs a little bit faster but the PS4 bottlenecks its capabilities so it's not really worth it unless you find a cheap one. Figured I could swap it back for the regular one if I ever build myself a PC.
> From what I've read the base PS4 seems to benefit more from a SSD than the Pro does so I'd probably go with a regular one. The hybrid HDDs might be neat but I don't know much about them


yeah, I was thinking of getting an SSHD since it apparently does help slightly with loading times. But at the same time, the loading times don't really bother me too much with the games I play.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> just hold out till PS5 with full BC


wouldn't be a bad idea


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2019)

So it's confirmed that the PS5 is fully BC? Wonder how cross-generational games will work then.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 14, 2019)

think Cerni confirmed it right away on the first reveal

and I wonder about that too .. how will sell all the cross-gen again ? 


I guess they will need to make Ps5 versions of Ps4 games that much better graphically to entice into a second buy


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


>


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2019)

Dev guy 1: How many waifus should we have in the new Shantae?
Dev guy 2: Yes.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 14, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dev guy 1: How many waifus should we have in the new Shantae?
> Dev guy 2: Yes.



Dev guy 3:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2019)

It's up.

Go play it, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2019)

Ion maiden was such a cool name


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2019)

I know. Blame the lawyer fucks of Iron Maiden. I doubt the band even know the fucking game exists.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2019)

*Minimum:*
Requires a 64-bit processor and operating system

*OS:* Windows 7/8/8.1/10

*Processor:* Any 64-bit Intel or AMD CPU

*Memory:* 1024 MB RAM

*Graphics:* 512 MB video memory. Intel integrated graphics supported.

*Storage:* 100 MB available space



*Recommended:*
Requires a 64-bit processor and operating system

*OS:* Windows 10

*Processor:* Intel Core i5, AMD Ryzen or equivalent

*Memory:* 2048 MB RAM

*Graphics:* 1024 MB or more dedicated video memory. NVIDIA or AMD preferred.

*DirectX:* Version 9.0c

*Storage:* 100 MB available space


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 15, 2019)

I was planning on playing that game on my 12 year old laptop with an intel core duo hooked up to a tube tv.........


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2019)

*Port God Hand already*


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 17, 2019)

When making fake leaks you should at least make it believable by restraining yourself a bit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2019)

Out of DCRemake, RE8, and R3make, which game do you guys think will release first?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 17, 2019)

I think the chances of a Dino Crisis Remake or sequel are very low, so either RE8 or REmake3.

It would be financially wise on their part to recycle as much as possible from REmake2 and still release it on this generation so maybe that, but maybe they only started working on it after REmake2 while RE8 maybe is already being developed for some time so maybe that will come out first, I don't know.

Hey what about a Revelations 3?


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2019)

Wish that dmc expansion was real


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I think the chances of a Dino Crisis Remake or sequel are very low, so either RE8 or REmake3.
> 
> It would be financially wise on their part to recycle as much as possible from REmake2 and still release it on this generation so maybe that, but maybe they only started working on it after REmake2 while RE8 maybe is already being developed for some time so maybe that will come out first, I don't know.
> 
> Hey what about a Revelations 3?




They'll most likely port RE2 to the PS5/Xbone Scarlet anyways, so I think whatever they end up doing will be cross-generational. I do agree that they already have a shitton of assets ready for another RE game tho. 

Eh, after Rev2, I think it's best to stick with the main series tbh. 



Wild said:


> Wish that dmc expansion was real



Isn't Vergil like half-done already? Could at least give us that tbh.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 17, 2019)

I bought Rev2 ages ago but have yet to play it.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 19, 2019)

Anyone watching the Gamescom opening show tonight?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Anyone watching the Gamescom opening show tonight?


I think I'll tune in for it

xbox stuff is going on now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> When making fake leaks you should at least make it believable by restraining yourself a bit.



OFFICIAL LEAK OF CAPCOM MAKING EVERYTHING. PLEASE CREDIT TOTALLY LEGITIMATE ANONYMOUS.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Out of DCRemake, RE8, and R3make, which game do you guys think will release first?



RE8 is a wild card. It went from a supposed disappointment to standing midway in their top 10 platinum games so they're probably either perfecting the first person perspective of 7 or maybe doing another curveball that could go anyway. REmake 3 willprobably come a lot sooner since they can reuse plenty of environmental assets and they'd be basing the overall game on the original one. Don't know the first thing about Dino Crisis, I would've thought Capcom would've done a WE DO IT kinda reveal to go along the Dinosaur wave of the Jurassic movies but here we are. I just hope they just announce it.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Isn't Vergil like half-done already? Could at least give us that tbh.



They did release a patch with a Vergil boss update when Itsuno's team supposedly moved on to his new project. There's still hope but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 19, 2019)

For the interested.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2019)

Geoff Keighley is so good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They did release a patch with a Vergil boss update when Itsuno's team supposedly moved on to his new project. There's still hope but I'm not counting on it.



DMCV Special Edition isn't a DLC technically, so I think if we'll ever get a playable Vergil it'll be in such a scenario. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> RE8 is a wild card. It went from a supposed disappointment to standing midway in their top 10 platinum games so they're probably either perfecting the first person perspective of 7 or maybe doing another curveball that could go anyway. REmake 3 willprobably come a lot sooner since they can reuse plenty of environmental assets and they'd be basing the overall game on the original one. Don't know the first thing about Dino Crisis, I would've thought Capcom would've done a WE DO IT kinda reveal to go along the Dinosaur wave of the Jurassic movies but here we are. I just hope they just announce it.



I think they can still use some background assets from REmake2 for DC tbh. If we're assuming it'll all in the same engine of course. They'll just have to make the Dinos and obviously hire models for the cast.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Damn, I totes missed Gamescom.  

Need to dig for all the new trailers and games to update the section.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Damn, I totes missed Gamescom.
> 
> Need to dig for all the new trailers and games to update the section.



I was wonder where the hell you were. Honestly, it's been boring as fuck so far but I've been going on and off while working.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I was wonder where the hell you were. Honestly, it's been boring as fuck so far but I've been going on and off while working.



>Destiny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

Man.

Western really can't into commercial horror gaming.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

Wow. A fucking FMV game.

INOVATING BY APING THE PAST. PLAYSTATION.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Why is there a 12 year old girl on the stage? Did Didney buy Gamescom?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Yeah no, as bad as E3 is. Gamescom is a long as way from killing it off. Only been watching for 20 mins and already want to drench my eyes with bleach.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 19, 2019)

This guy is almost a full head smaller than the woman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

>Pretty lady 
>Ubisoft

RIP my semi-boner


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why is there a 12 year old girl on the stage? Did Didney buy Gamescom?



Once upon a time, even E3 had these kinds of growing pains


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Once upon a time, even E3 had these kinds of growing pains



My modboi senses are tingling. Not sure if I should delete this or not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Can Ubisoft get off their limp dicks and give us Valiant Hearts 2?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

I lost count at how many trailers have horrible fake foreign accents. This is some cringy shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

The lady's talents are so fucking lost on this shit pathetic excuse of a press conference. Get the pretty gril a pole FFS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

>cawl od dooty moder worferr 

Fuck you


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

Ah. Cawadooty. Now Gamescom truly started.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I lost count at how many trailers have horrible fake foreign accents. This is some cringy shit.



Gamescon: we aint beating E3 but we gonn' butcher its language


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

Seriously, though, Microsoft showed NOTHING but military gayming garbage, including Gears, and saving this crap for last isn't helping.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

At this point, I just want to see Death Stranding.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

Oh, speak of the Devil, Dorito Pope's boyfriend is about to come on stage.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#StrandOnYourFeet[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

>fetus fetish guy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

Oh shit. Kojima just cut the fuck out of the Pope. We always knew who wore the pants in this relationship.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Everyone buying death stranding should be charged with accessory to murder of overall common coherency in the world.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2019)

Mama is cute


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Did she... Did she just feel up her tits?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did she... Did she just feel up her tits?



MOMMY MILKIES.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

This chick is seriously cute in a dumb hick looking way.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 19, 2019)

Mama fucked a ghost.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Mama fucked a ghost.



Big creaty.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

You fucks tryna get me destaffed?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

Man, this sure is interesting.

_I have literally no fucking idea what the hell Guillermo Del Toro is yapping about._


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

**Press X to wake up*
*
You can't make this shit up.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2019)

Is Geoff in this game or what!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Guy 1: Nice game
Guy 2: yeah nice.
Guy 3: Yeah good.
Guy 1: Nice. 
Guy 2: *sips coffee and nods*
Guy 3: Yeah. 

What Death Stranding conversations will look like 2 weeks after the game releases since no one wants to admit they were totally lost 98% of the time throughout the playthrough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Is Geoff in this game or what!?



You dont ever hire your side ho. Ever.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

**Press X to piss**

**Crowd cheers in visible excitement* 
*
We're in Germany alright.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2019)

GEOFF YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Jesus Walking Simulator Christ.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

Is that fucking Dorito Pope?

Jesus fucking Christ. Even in the game, he's a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> GEOFF YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



Investigate Kojima for blatant nepotism please.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Press X to parent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

That's it? LMFAO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Geoff: Who was that playing the hologram? teehee


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

Dude.

There is literally no game here. Am I insane in thinking this is fucking nothing. We had a silent walking segment for Sam unlock an open world map section with fucking Dorito Pope. Am I fucking losing it?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

This is borderline masturbation. This whole show was Geoff masturbating for this moment. Whoa boy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Jesus Christ Geoff. Contain your hard on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

Why did I laugh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

LET'S ALL TALK ABOUT HOW I'M IN THE GAME AND HOW THEY SCANNED ME.

TALK ABOUT IT, OKAY.

TALK.

LIKE, TALK ABOUT IT. LISTEN TO KOJIMBA, PEOPLE. HOW I'M IN THE GAME.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2019)

10/10 game. I'm gonna seek out the Ludens Fan at every opportunity while playing this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 19, 2019)

just fuck

fixed that for you bro - kurisu


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 19, 2019)

>You can urinate in the game, and it will grow a mushroom.

fUcKiNg gEnIuS, Kojima.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

**Community pissing spots to grow shrooms*

*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 19, 2019)

mushrooms

mario crisis crossover when ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

**Thank you for being here for me, Kojima**

Actual quote from Dorito Pope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Should we do this every year?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

And let's not forget Geoff literally made a trailer of Kojima before he walked on stage.

A love story of epic proportions.


----------



## Karma (Aug 19, 2019)

I thought they already owned them? 

Should buy the rights to Crash and Spyro next tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Just how bad did Sunset Overdrive flop?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

Jesus. Sony and Microsoft are fucking swallowing everyone just to look good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2019)

Wait. What was the new SEGA announcement?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2019)

Guess they're only doing it tomorrow.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2019)

I hate Kojima now like I hate Ningendo and Crapcom. Fuck this shit


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2019)

I. NEED. MORE. GAMES.

Someone recommend me something like dmc, mgr, bayonetta, etc

I recently got malicious fallen which plays similar but I haven’t touched it yet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 20, 2019)

dmc, mgr, bayonetta


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2019)

Reading the thread and Stranding sounds like a fuckin' _ride_. One that'll leave you feeling dangerously dehydrated.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 20, 2019)

Wild said:


> I. NEED. MORE. GAMES.
> 
> Someone recommend me something like dmc, mgr, bayonetta, etc
> 
> I recently got malicious fallen which plays similar but I haven’t touched it yet.



Ninja Gaiden Black, Ninja Gaiden 2. Shinobi and Nightshade, although Shinobi is more of an action puzzle platformer. Still totally badass, though.



Shirker said:


> Reading the thread and Stranding sounds like a fuckin' _ride_. One that'll leave you feeling dangerously dehydrated.



You missed a ride, man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Reading the thread and Stranding sounds like a fuckin' _ride_. One that'll leave you feeling dangerously dehydrated.


[HASHTAG]#stayhydrated[/HASHTAG]


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ninja Gaiden Black, Ninja Gaiden 2. Shinobi and Nightshade, although Shinobi is more of an action puzzle platformer. Still totally badass, though.
> 
> 
> 
> You missed a ride, man.



Cheers m8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 20, 2019)

Sega's redemption arc with Yakuza is pretty much complete at this point. They're only missing 2 games now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Aug 20, 2019)

They should make a bundle wen it's all done.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 20, 2019)

Karma said:


> They should make a bundle wen it's all done.



Funny you say that. This is some fucking Kobe Steak of Jap gaming.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karma (Aug 20, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Funny you say that. This is some fucking Kobe Steak of Jap gaming.


I was thinking along the lines of 0-6 but this works too


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 20, 2019)

they're not redeemed for me until they port Valkyria Chronicles 2-3 on ps4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2019)

some old _Ion Maiden_ concept art

NSFW ?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 21, 2019)

damn, some of those designs really show the times. I think Shelly looks good now with the suit.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Buskuv (Aug 24, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> they're not redeemed for me until they port Valkyria Chronicles 2-3 on ps4



why would you want them to do that?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 24, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> why would you want them to do that?


so I wouldn't have to play them on a psp. And VC3 never came out in the West


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2019)

That's pretty fancy for a devkit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 25, 2019)

Look almost like a chinese console knockoff.


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 27, 2019)

looks cool. will keep an eye on this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2019)

put in my order for the Collection of Mana, gonna get to play on Friday


----------



## Karma (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 29, 2019)

Everyone's losing their shit over Yakuza 7 being turn based. It's hilarious but I've read great discussion out of it and amazing shitposting as well.

I just kinda respect Nagishi for such a bizarre 180º if anything else. They're clearly burned out from making so many Yakuza games in a row.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 29, 2019)

First leaked pics









Seems like it could be a new Outbreak, the 90s style of the clothes could mean it takes place in Raccoon City as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 29, 2019)

Holy shit. Look at that. Another Outbreak kinda game. Time to make a Narutofag run.

Those faces, though. Jesus Christ.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 29, 2019)

> he Outbreak website is blank except for the word 'OK'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 29, 2019)

I tried both Outbreak 1 and 2 on the PS2 and didn't found them anything special, they were a bit annoying and frustrating and I got tired of them pretty fast, but some people out there are very fond of them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2019)

oh shit. Not matter what it is, Capcom making use of RE engine is a plus for me.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Everyone's losing their shit over Yakuza 7 being turn based. It's hilarious but I've read great discussion out of it and amazing shitposting as well.
> 
> I just kinda respect Nagishi for such a bizarre 180º if anything else. They're clearly burned out from making so many Yakuza games in a row.



Turn based Yakuza is just giving me a bit more incentive to jump into the series. Tho I understand why fans would be super pissed about it. Should've made it a spin-off. 



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> First leaked pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not yuge on Outbreak either. But make it over the top shoulder view and I might try it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2019)

2k out here adding literal slot and pachinko machines in their games now. Motherfuckers aint even subtle anymore.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2019)

The Story mode looks cool, mostly cos Idris Elba's in it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Turn based Yakuza is just giving me a bit more incentive to jump into the series. Tho I understand why fans would be super pissed about it. Should've made it a spin-off.



I like how the name for the western version is just Yakuza: Like a Dragon which both drops the numbered entry because Sega of America kinda thought that *completely* fucking changing the genre of their main franchise wouldn't fly so well as a main entry. The subtitle being the translation of the original japanese name is pretty cool too.

Ironically enough, they went and made a spinoff which pretty much plays like a main entry with a bunch of new gameplay additions to the combat, new fighting styles, mini-games and subquests. And then make the new main game a turn base JRPG. Probably should've switched that around.

I guess part of the reason is that they moved a bunch of Yakuza people to work on Shin Sakura wars since that game became an action RPG. It feels the Yakuza team just felt burned out so part of the team moved to work on a completely new series for a breath of fresh air creatively while the team that stayed just decided to make something completely different.

And turns out that Nagoshi went through major heart surgery but went to the event to announce the game anyway against medical advice. These fucking Japanese should chill, man.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not yuge on Outbreak either. But make it over the top shoulder view and I might try it.



I'm still mad that Outbreak cut so many infected animals from the zoo. We playing this shit, fuckers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm still mad that Outbreak cut so many infected animals from the zoo. We playing this shit, fuckers.



Faces look weird, but I'm probs in.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how the name for the western version is just Yakuza: Like a Dragon which both drops the numbered entry because Sega of America kinda thought that *completely* fucking changing the genre of their main franchise wouldn't sell so well as a main entry. The subtitle being the translation of the original japanese name is pretty cool too.
> 
> Ironically enough, they went and made a spinoff which pretty much plays like a main entry with a bunch of new gameplay additions to the combat, new fighting styles, mini-games and subquests. And then make the new main game a turn base JRPG. Probably should've switched that around.
> 
> ...



I'd say there's still time for the Jap release to drop the numbered title, but I've seen the Yakuza director in interviews and shit, and I can safely say the dude gives no fucks. 

When the Japs are passionate about their projects/series they're like machines popping out quality shit. Ever since they got a handle on HD textures/models we've been eating well. 

I dunno who posted the screen, but the HUD already reminds me of Persona 5 a little which is great. If I ever end up playing it, I'd feel bad for enjoying something that the OG fans probably are pissed about. Kinda like how newcomers enjoyed the new God of War and Resident Evil7 while I completely skipped them due to my butthurtness.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2019)

Remember kids. Never go to the police about any kind of assault. It's much better to form a mob on the internet to get your sweet sweet justice out of a mentally ill man instead. 

Someone please tell me how cancel culture is helping anyone except for the dogs that mob easy targets to feel better about themselves?


----------



## Karma (Sep 1, 2019)

Based twitter court doing wut it does best


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2019)

Yikes


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 1, 2019)

Ugh.

Just thinking about how the mainstream media will handle this makes my stomach spin. No one will hold Quinn responsible for this. She'll still play the victim and the sheep will support her to the end. This vile woman has blood on her hands and she's probably secretly giggling to herself, thinking how easy it was.

Twitter is a nest of witch hunt trials.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Pilaf (Sep 1, 2019)

I could listen to Carmack talk all day.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 1, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Remember kids. Never go to the police about any kind of assault. It's much better to form a mob on the internet to get your sweet sweet justice out of a mentally ill man instead.
> 
> Someone please tell me how cancel culture is helping anyone except for the dogs that mob easy targets to feel better about themselves?




The only proper response to a Zoe Quinn rape allegation would be to state you don't rape ugly chicks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Remember kids. Never go to the police about any kind of assault. It's much better to form a mob on the internet to get your sweet sweet justice out of a mentally ill man instead.
> 
> Someone please tell me how cancel culture is helping anyone except for the dogs that mob easy targets to feel better about themselves?



I just had a peak of this yesterday when someone linked me the Fagsetera thread and I couldn't even be disgusted, only disappointed. When the guy offed himself and people in that thread spoke out, it was the usual trigger happy ban tactic. I mean, what now? The fucking guy had mental issues, fucking kills himself and that's it? People continue to push whatever social agenda they want and shitposting continues ad nauseum?

Instead of actually do what you're supposed to when you're fucking sexually assaulted and go to the authorities, you just call your internet sycophants and set the idiocy on auto-pilot and eventually, someone, somewhere is gonna crack.

This is why I despite internet politics.


Saw his standup 3 days ago. It's always great when the comedian is not only hilarious but absolutely fucking right.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> I could listen to Carmack talk all day.



I like how Joe can barely keep up with him. And I really appreciate how Carmack says that in his days, people would work ridiculous, inhuman amount of hours because they wanted to and that the idea that they did it because it was forced upon them and masqueraded as "passion" is a bunch of bullshit.

AAA crunch might be terrible and I believe that Rockstart employees are fucking used and abused but then the usual retards started thinking that the word "crunch" in and of itself is the equivalent of an abusive work environment. When Kojima said they reached the crunch period of Piss Walker, he had hundreds of retards tweeting DON'T BE ABUSED BY SONY/DON'T ABUSE YOUR EMPLOYEES KOJIMBA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I just had a peak of this yesterday when someone linked me the Fagsetera thread and I couldn't even be disgusted, only disappointed. When the guy offed himself and people in that thread spoke out, it was the usual trigger happy ban tactic. I mean, what now? The fucking guy had mental issues, fucking kills himself and that's it? People continue to push whatever social agenda they want and shitposting continues ad nauseum?
> 
> Instead of actually do what you're supposed to when you're fucking sexual assaulted and go to the authorities, you just call your internet sycophants and set the idiocy on auto-pilot and eventually, someone, somewhere is gonna crack.
> 
> ...



The depressing part is just like you said, hardly anyone is gonna learn their lesson.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2019)

I'll never play it, but easily the best graphics any game ever had


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2019)

End of the month. I actually got some games to enjoy so I can wait. Blasphemous in 9 days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I'll never play it, but easily the best graphics any game ever had



Credit where it's due. That shit is pretty. Got any night screens/gameplay?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Remember kids. Never go to the police about any kind of assault. It's much better to form a mob on the internet to get your sweet sweet justice out of a mentally ill man instead.
> 
> Someone please tell me how cancel culture is helping anyone



Oh, that's easy it--



> except for the dogs that mob easy targets to feel better about themselves?



Oh. Nvm.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Y'know the best part?

Stuff like this is usually done with the assumption that the individual is irrifutably guilty of whatever he's accused of. So I'm sure the people responsible are resting easy in the knowledge that there's one less criminal in the world.




Internet's pretty great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2019)

crisis averted


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2019)

I am truly curious as to what Taro's Passion to Indifference ratio is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> crisis averted



My absolutely pathetic punctuality metric at my job agrees with Taro's work ethic. Passion =/= Morning person.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 2, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> crisis averted



I can relate, the air of the morning must be toxic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2019)

Konami said:
			
		

> "Even with new platforms coming out, *we believe high-end console games are the most important.* We challenge for innovative ideas and technology within our console games and apply them to other devices, so we will continue to put effort into our console games. We also plan to increase our portfolio. In addition to the multi-device titles for PES and Yu-Gi-Oh, *we plan to work on projects with other globally known IPs in the near future.*"


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



I finished Rondo of Blood yesterday and felt awesome.

I read this and I feel bad.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 2, 2019)

So, I take int there won't be a Suikoden Collection on the Switch anytime soon?


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how Joe can barely keep up with him. And I really appreciate how Carmack says that in his days, people would work ridiculous, inhuman amount of hours because they wanted to and that the idea that they did it because it was forced upon them and masqueraded as "passion" is a bunch of bullshit.
> 
> AAA crunch might be terrible and I believe that Rockstart employees are fucking used and abused but then the usual retards started thinking that the word "crunch" in and of itself is the equivalent of an abusive work environment. When Kojima said they reached the crunch period of Piss Walker, he had hundreds of retards tweeting DON'T BE ABUSED BY SONY/DON'T ABUSE YOUR EMPLOYEES KOJIMBA.



Still kinda have that expectation to stay overtime unpaid in a studio and get the work done....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2019)

Read the interview, it's good shit. Guy loved making the first and the first was cut down to shit. We were supposed to be scaling monster as high as buildings at the end. This feels like "I'm making DD2 but I can't say shit".



RemChu said:


> Still kinda have that expectation to stay overtime unpaid in a studio and get the work done....



How so?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2019)

Unpaid may be a stretch. But the logic goes that if the precedent is set for the whole overtime thing happening often enough, eventually being the type of dude that will be willing to stay those hours is one of the only ways to get hired or keep your job if you do were hired, seeing as how the market is flooded to shit. There's an unwritten incentive to get 'er done.

Reminiscent of the type of work culture you find in some places/countries where you can totally legally fuck off come quitting time, but good luck flipping that coin for too long. Y'know unless you're unionised

Or y'know, that's how it appears from thr outside looking in. But if someone in the inside is gonna argue otherwise then meh. I'm kinda past wasting worries on house use bro's these days, personally....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2019)

*Evidence is growing for a Doom 64 PC release*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2019)

There's already an optimized emulation working for it. It's a fucking great Doom game with the horror aspect beefed up to 11. Doom 4 has a shit load of references to it too, right down to the way Doomguy is imprisoned.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Apparently Pachinko laws are gonna hit hard in Japan which will pretty much neuter them. So guess this means Konami is going to look more at the gaming side of things again.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 3, 2019)

If this is true, then holy shit...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2019)

That's fucking purty. Shame for no Gravity Rush.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2019)

This just highlights how fucking samey Sony exclusives have been.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 6, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shame for no Gravity Rush



That never got the marketing love it deserved over here, so I aint surprised to see it ignored here.


----------



## Karma (Sep 6, 2019)

Was anyone else shook wen they found out Gravity Rush and Silent Hill have the same director?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 6, 2019)

Karma said:


> Was anyone else shook wen they found out Gravity Rush and Silent Hill have the same director?



Between the atmospheric descent down the World Pillar in the first game and the horrific final bosses of 2, I quickly came to terms with it after the initial WTF.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2019)

Legit question; does the combat in Gravity Rush hold up? I mean the characters and setting are pretty, but what about combat? From all the vids I've seen, I feel the gravity gimmick holds combat back actually.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2019)

I know the Bioshock games get a lot of shit (especially Infinite) but consider me hyped. Loved and still love all three. Even Infinite.


----------



## Karma (Sep 7, 2019)

>Direct sequel to Bioshock 2

>Bioshock Infinite gameplay


----------



## Karma (Sep 7, 2019)

Like honestly, Bishock 2's combat is superior in virtually every way to Infinite's. I dont understand how it can be a hybrid of both.

Dont even get me started on the idea of bringing back Infinite's characters.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2019)

For me it was always: Square, Triangle, O, and X


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2019)

I call it X as well, but it's a cross.

Japan loves spamming those things in their titles and shit, and ultimately it's a common symbol for refusal over there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2019)

X is more edgy ergo X


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> X is more edgy ergo X



Shit, I can't argue with this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2019)

tbh i think gears 4-5 are still good for 1 campaign playthrough (if you're a fan of the series/genre)

especially if you have good PC to crank up the Ultra settings


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2019)

Jesus, everything's getting leaked on /v/ these days. If that Doom Eternal QA fuck that made that thread is legit, he fucking spoiled the whole game for me.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



I had a bit of an argument with my irl buddy the other day about how details and "neat, but unnecessary features" are generally falling by the wayside as resolution increases. Things look pretty and really cool, and games are, for the most part, functionally fine tuned, but it feels like I'm not encountering neat details the way I used to.

This video is nitpicking, but it's a pretty good example of this. What's weird is that people argue that it's the compromise that needs to be made in order to keep the res and fps high but... if that's the case then what's the point of this beefier hardware? If stronger parts requires comprimises than moves us sideways rather than forward, then what makes it stronger? I feel like actually good hardware can accomplish both. But maybe I'm ignorant.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I had a bit of an argument with my irl buddy the other day about how details and "neat, but unnecessary features" are generally falling by the wayside as resolution increases. Things look pretty and really cool, and games are, for the most part, functionally fine tuned, but it feels like I'm not encountering neat details the way I used to.
> 
> This video is nitpicking, but it's a pretty good example of this. What's weird is that people argue that it's the compromise that needs to be made in order to keep the res and fps high but... if that's the case then what's the point of this beefier hardware? If stronger parts requires comprimises than moves us sideways rather than forward, then what makes it stronger? I feel like actually good hardware can accomplish both. But maybe I'm ignorant.



Nah. You're right. But I wouldn't say "generally falling behind" since I am not keeping up with every AAA game these days. But I feel the same way as well. This is why DMC5 and REmake2 were a huge breath of fresh air with their over the top attention to detail. Made the experience so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2019)

nice roster tho

Roster - bear in mind some of characters , stages and franchises are saved for later events to ensure live as service of game.
Launch is 24 characters / could change until game revealed though.

Nathan drake
Kratos - plays like new GoW not old.
Sackboy
Ratchet and Clank
Jak and Daxter
Spider Man ( they had deal with disney) - one of the frontrunner in marketing even.
Aloy (from Horizon game)
Helghast (from Killzone)
Crash Bandicoot
Spyro the Dragon
Tomb Raider( she looks like TR Legends )
Jill Valentine
Sir Daniel Fortesque
Kat
Dante
Parappa The Rapper
Ellie ( last of us )
Delsin Rowe ( inFamous)
Cloud ( FF7 Remake)
Solid Snake ( classic look)
Ryu
Chun Li

I saw lots of talking about Ape escape, Sly Cooper, Mike Haggar , Nero , Fat princess , tekken characters and even MGS 4 Raiden . As i said game will have lots of future characters even from different IP owners. I expect Sephiroth , Raiden ,Sly , MK characters etc in future along with any new PS IP that is launching.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2019)

> It plays like Dissidia mixed with Power Stone not 2D game its fully 3D game. They dont want to be direct Smash Bros clone and PlayStation characters fit more to 3D game space.



>Hire Capcom
>Develop a 3D arena fighter



I mean I love Power Stone as much as the next guy, but that shit dated. It's honestly the characters that holds Power Stone to this day. 



That roster is wild tho. Which makes me think this is camelshit.


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2019)

Spidy feels so out of place


----------



## Karma (Sep 10, 2019)

Kinda fucked up how a 5 year old game can still find new ways to creep me out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 10, 2019)

yummy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> yummy



Earth was a mistake.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2019)

JoJo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## God (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2019)

Karma said:


> Kinda fucked up how a 5 year old game can still find new ways to creep me out



P.T's greatest advantage was its ingenious design which was elevated by its AAA productions. No wonder Capcom hired its director for RE7.

As much as I'd probably dislike Kojima's direction in Silent Hill game, it would at least have something to talk about and probably a good idea here and there with Junji Ito's designs, who can be amazing when he really tries.


Infinite usually deserves all the shit he gets because it had a disaster of a development cycle but I loved verticality of the combat and the combat/weapon feel was really impactful and memorable. I barely remember Bioshock 2 but a sequel to its ending definitely has potential. Anything that doesn't follow Infinite's retarded plot or its retarded shit for brains 2 weapon limit. Bioshock 2 might have had an uninspired story but it really expanded and played around with the plasmid combinations and shit.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>





Shirker said:


> I had a bit of an argument with my irl buddy the other day about how details and "neat, but unnecessary features" are generally falling by the wayside as resolution increases. Things look pretty and really cool, and games are, for the most part, functionally fine tuned, but it feels like I'm not encountering neat details the way I used to.
> 
> This video is nitpicking, but it's a pretty good example of this. What's weird is that people argue that it's the compromise that needs to be made in order to keep the res and fps high but... if that's the case then what's the point of this beefier hardware? If stronger parts requires comprimises than moves us sideways rather than forward, then what makes it stronger? I feel like actually good hardware can accomplish both. But maybe I'm ignorant.



This video might be nitckpick central but it does point out to how AAA games feel like they come out of a "production line" mentality. As power increases scale and production value for everything except raw graphical fidelity has reduced. There was a brief period of time where the big budget 3D games had tons of dynamically scored music, a consistent level of graphical detail across a huge variety of areas, a plethora of indirect and direct small interactions that don't "matter" but add to the immersion and "feel" of the world (Shit like the ice melting in MGS2) and excitingly directed cutscenes that felt like a reward for progression.

The most relevant part of that video was the enemies' blood being flushed like we're having a gunfight in a fucking bathtub. That makes the game so fucking clean, it's like I'm looking at a tooth paste commercial but since it has AAA production values, every journo dick sucker keeps saying it's the prettiest game in the world.

Gears of War was never meant to be pretty. I only played the first 3 and immediately forgot about them but at least it felt like it had a earnest direction.

Now we have weak, unmemorable ambient soundtracks, games take place in a limited number of samey looking environments, and brief or boring cutscenes with canned animations and poor direction. We lost all of that old good stuff in favor of higher resolutions and better shaders.

This industry becoming too big for AA games really made it extremely boring the last 10 years.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> nice roster tho
> 
> Roster - bear in mind some of characters , stages and franchises are saved for later events to ensure live as service of game.
> Launch is 24 characters / could change until game revealed though.
> ...



They'd have to distinguish themselves from Smash so a 3D arena fighter would kinda make sense. Just don't put Itsuno working on this shit.


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2019)

mash that mfing triangle button

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Infinite usually deserves all the shit he gets because it had a disaster of a development cycle but I loved verticality of the combat and the combat/weapon feel was really impactful and memorable. I barely remember Bioshock 2 but a sequel to its ending definitely has potential. Anything that doesn't follow Infinite's retarded plot or its retarded shit for brains 2 weapon limit. Bioshock 2 might have had an uninspired story but it really expanded and played around with the plasmid combinations and shit.



Fuck you. I'll throw all the fat virgins of the world into an endless abyss of torture and suffering to get more Burial At Sea Elizabeth.



Deathbringerpt said:


> They'd have to distinguish themselves from Smash so a 3D arena fighter would kinda make sense. Just don't put Itsuno working on this shit.



Name me one 3D Arena fighter in the last two decades that didn't suck complete camel balls. I'll wait. 



The World said:


> mash that mfing triangle button



Press Triangle to rearrange organs.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2019)

Who’s playing the colonel sanders visual novel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2019)

Wild said:


> Who’s playing the colonel sanders visual novel



Basically colonel sanders is fattening you up so he could grab hold of your fat while he piledrives your flaming hot sphincter while you ahegao on how finger lickin good daddy's drumstick is. 

I already gave up on humanity years ago, now I am giving up on this cunt planet for not ending us sooner.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2019)

So if this fuck is right, and he usually is when it comes to Resident Evil, Capcom almost made a  Resident Evil 7 that was set in Portugal.

Haha, that's okay. I don't need my favorite studio make a goofy interpretation of my country in one of my favorite horror series. I'm fine with this. It's cool, bro.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Basically colonel sanders is fattening you up so he could grab hold of your fat while he piledrives your flaming hot sphincter while you ahegao on how finger lickin good daddy's drumstick is.
> 
> I already gave up on humanity years ago, now I am giving up on this cunt planet for not ending us sooner.



If people will fuck Pigeons, they might as well fuck Friend Chicken, bro. There ain't nothing you can't spin into a fuckhole. You just gotta believe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2019)

>Portugal Resident Evil

Resident Evil but instead of the big Zombie monster, Cristiano Ronaldo tries to rape you and escape allegations by having the Italian mafia blackmail your ass into irrelevancy.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> If people will fuck Pigeons


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>




^My dude doesn't know about Hatoful Boyfriend. Kappa


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So if this fuck is right, and he usually is when it comes to Resident Evil, Capcom almost made a  Resident Evil 7 that was set in Portugal.
> 
> Haha, that's okay. I don't need my favorite studio make a goofy interpretation of my country in one of my favorite horror series. I'm fine with this. It's cool, bro.





Whoever canceled that version should have chronic diarrhea for an entire week.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 12, 2019)

Oh shit, a new Castlevania

for Smartphones...



Fuck Konami


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ^My dude doesn't know about Hatoful Boyfriend. Kappa



Not even Jesus is enough for y'all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2019)

>hyped for the weekend to finally finish Astral Chain and play some Blasphemous
>Work: yo can you come to work for the weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2019)

I feel that in my bones....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >hyped for the weekend to finally finish Astral Chain and play some Blasphemous
> >Work: yo can you come to work for the weekend



Is this a do or die question? Tell them to fuck off. This triggers the shit out of me. We wage slave enough.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 13, 2019)

definitely gonna try this out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Oh shit, a new Castlevania
> 
> for Smartphones...
> 
> ...



>2019
>Playable Maria

>Mobile

Imagine your lifelong crush coming to you and shoves her wedding ring in your face.

This is what this shit feels like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2019)

Cute dance at the end too. The fact that the game looks pretty decent even though it's 3D stings even more.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2019)

I love the DS remake now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2019)

These are what easter eggs should aspire for.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 15, 2019)

Got a minecraft question. (Picked it up to hold me over until the next-last terraria updates comes out)

I know that dogs and cats can scare away skeletons and creepers, respectively. And i also know that you can "park" them in place by making them sit, though i wouldnt think they'd do a very good job patrolling your place if they are static (and it just looks weird if they are frozen in place like that)

But i also know that when you get a cat/dog pet, they will attempt to follow you around unless you park them. Aaaaand i know that normally (or at least if there are no obstructions in place) they teleport to you after a certain distance twixt' the 2 of you. So my question is: If i completely fence in my property, can i allow them to free-roam around it w/o worrying about them teleporting to me?


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2019)

dafuq kinda reaction is that?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> dafuq kinda reaction is that?



He should starting juggling his cock in front of the camera. Considering that-s what Quiet did with her tits, it's only fair. That male gaze double standard. Boy-cod Kojimba gayms.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He should starting juggling his cock in front of the camera. Considering that-s what Quiet did with her tits, it's only fair. That male gaze double standard. Boy-cod Kojimba gayms.



Bruh, that's a vagina having reaction. No offense to dudes who have vaginas.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2019)

Give me a break, I'm working on a Sunday and I'm bored as shit. I just wanna play Blasphemous.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2019)

Cool sig, by the way. The dude abides.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> dafuq kinda reaction is that?


The type that detests perverts.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 16, 2019)

still waiting


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I love the DS remake now.



If you like Capcom (_e eu sei que sim_) you should check out the youtube channel of the person who tweeted that clip. They basically do nothing but in-depth reviews of Resident Evil, Devil May Cry. Solid ones, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2019)

I take that back, I want Kojima to make games forever.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...ark-souls-creator-hidetaka-miyazaki-interview

I never knew that the Demon Souls creator was such a fucking hustler with a set of brass balls on him. It's all about social engineering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2019)

Finally got that free weekend guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...ark-souls-creator-hidetaka-miyazaki-interview
> 
> I never knew that the Demon Souls creator was such a fucking hustler with a set of brass balls on him. It's all about social engineering.



I envy being in that position.  You literally get to play auteur because your funders already consider the project dead.  So many of the reasons Demon's Souls is as good and inventive and fucking influential as it is was absolutely because Miyazaki did whatever the goddamn fuck he wanted with this King's Field successor and produced a fucking miracle of a game, given what it was before he took the helm.
Give me a remaster you fucking hacks.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2019)

Today has been a really good day for me, so I hope y'all are having an excellent one as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2019)

Not so lucky on my end but at least the week's starting good for someone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2019)

Stay well nerds


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm on vacation this week, and the next, but I also have a tooth abscess which hurts like hell itself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I'm on vacation this week, and the next, but I also have a tooth abscess which hurts like hell itself.



Get well soon


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> I envy being in that position.  You literally get to play auteur because your funders already consider the project dead.  So many of the reasons Demon's Souls is as good and inventive and fucking influential as it is was absolutely because Miyazaki did whatever the goddamn fuck he wanted with this King's Field successor and produced a fucking miracle of a game, given what it was before he took the helm.
> Give me a remaster you fucking hacks.


Vaati was just clamoring for one in his new vid


----------



## Karma (Sep 24, 2019)

I bought the Doom Trilogy and Castlevania last night.

This is my first time playing them and I'm honestly enjoying them much more than I thought I would.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2019)

Karma said:


> I bought the Doom Trilogy and Castlevania last night.
> 
> This is my first time playing them and I'm honestly enjoying them much more than I thought I would.



I personally recommend Doom 3 vanilla since The Lost Levels's gameplay changes totally fuck up the intended horror aspect of the action horror gameplay. Doom 1 and Doom 2 are good enough for whatever version you get but you can also get the expansions if you're still aching for more classic Doom. 

What Castlevania did yah get? Lords of Shadow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 24, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What Castlevania did yah get? Lords of Shadow?


Symphony of the night.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2019)

Karma said:


> Symphony of the night.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm doing a complete run of Rondo of Blood and then playing SotN. If you're into metroidvanias, it's the shit. I wouldn't focus much on increasing Alucard's stats or equipment cause the game is piss easy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

so ya'll catching the Sony State of Pussy thing?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes, but only for TLOU, I will probably waste my time tho.


----------



## Simon (Sep 24, 2019)

Nothing they can really show that'll get me excited. Maybe show ghost of tsushima, curious about how that's doing.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 24, 2019)

I hope they show something of Ghost of Sushi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

I hope they show some stranding.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2019)

fuck TLoU

this is GotY


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> so ya'll catching the Sony State of Pussy thing?



When is it starting? Totally forgot about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> When is it starting? Totally forgot about it.



It's in 10 minutes


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 24, 2019)

Off to a strong start.

Not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

Just got in. Let's go State of Prostate Play.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2019)

"I lead soldiers, you lead killers"
"Ahh~, but we live in a society..."


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2019)

Ah, man, I'm trippin... You guys seeing this too, right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

This game literally:


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2019)

Y'know, when people dunked on Sony by saying that SoP was basically a direct, I thought they were joking, but holy shit, the layout and graphics are pretty much the same just blue and black.

Nothing wrong with that really, just funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

Rockstar 























VR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

Wait. That's how you pronounce Medievil?  

Always pronounced it medieval. lol.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2019)

I wish I had the free time for Civilization. I like the aesthetic of the latest one, and I've always been into micromanaging shit like this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

Piss stained PS4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

Beat satan in a drinking game? Ey yo @Deathbringerpt, you up.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2019)

Milo looks like 2D of the Gorillaz


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2019)

Shroom Zombies exist, leggo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

Scissoring mini-game?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2019)

*JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

Seeing the same infected being recycled. ugh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

oh, shit's out on my birthday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

My prostate is left unsatisfied.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

Man. It's gonna be a dry 12 months for Sony leading up to the PS5's release aint it.

EDIT: except for FFVII that is.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2019)

Old(er) fuck Joel replinished my ability to look forward to the game, real talk.

Nothing else of note, tho. To be expected. The hell was that game by the Katamari director?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 24, 2019)

At least they only took 20 minutes before they got to the only reason anyone was watching this.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 24, 2019)

Still nothing on Sushi Ghost is bad tho, really looks like TLOU will be the last big thing on the PS4 and then a bleak void for a time.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2019)

<3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2019)

Shit, missing it. Link?


----------



## Karma (Sep 24, 2019)

At the end of The Last of Us Marlene warned Joel that it would only be a matter of time before a group of raiders kidnapped, tortured and raped Ellie. 

Her warning seems to be the the thing kicks of the sequels plot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> <3



What if Okami was a fox.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit, missing it. Link?



You didn't miss much. Shit was so bland, couldn't even make fun of what they're showing.


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2019)

That was it?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2019)

These things are faster than my 2 thrusts mating sessions.


----------



## Karma (Sep 24, 2019)

Anyone gonna try the Medieveil Demo?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2019)

Karma said:


> Anyone gonna try the Medieveil Demo?



Hell yeah.

While we're at it, I tried the new Contra demo.

...

It ain't it, chief. I could like it but the weapon cooldown completely fucks it up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2019)

I hope the LoU2 grows to be something bigger than what they gave us so far because this is just flaccid compared to the first sequel. A revenge story isn't exactly the right way to give depth to this series, no matter how lesbionic it is.

But LoU1 was also really basic and became something really great by the end, storywise.


----------



## Karma (Sep 24, 2019)

TLoU2 is apprently a 2 disk game


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2019)

Anyone playing Greedfall?


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2019)

What is there to disagree about a question?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I hope the LoU2 grows to be something bigger than what they gave us so far because this is just flaccid compared to the first sequel. A revenge story isn't exactly the right way to give depth to this series, no matter how lesbionic it is.
> 
> But LoU1 was also really basic and became something really great by the end, storywise.



I was just in it cuz the infected looked great.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2019)

No one I guess.


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 24, 2019)

Me when I imagine myself playing:


Me when I actually play:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

Fang said:


> No one I guess.



Oppai?


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oppai?



What


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2019)

Fang said:


> What



Does it has Oppai?


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 24, 2019)

Fang said:


> What



I think he's asking if Greedfall has boobs.


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2019)

Fang said:


> Anyone playing Greedfall?


I've downloaded it. Haven't hopped in yet. Is it good?


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Does it has Oppai?





Etherborn said:


> I think he's asking if Greedfall has boobs.



I mean I know you can have a male or female main character.



The World said:


> I've downloaded it. Haven't hopped in yet. Is it good?



I've only heard good things about it.


----------



## God (Sep 24, 2019)

Already pirated greedfall, haven’t touched it yet cuz my laptop won’t tucking turn on


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2019)

At least you aren't a console pleb


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 24, 2019)

Wild said:


> Already pirated greedfall, haven’t touched it yet cuz my laptop won’t tucking turn on


feds got ya


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2019)

This is fucking beautiful. I love the 90s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2019)

It took me until the pissing to realize what this was. Fucking SkyCorp. Nothing else made me bat an eye.

90s really were *that* wild.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2019)

Bayonetta 2's director just tweeted this concept drawing by a DMC character designer. Shit looks Panzer Dragoon as fuck.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 25, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is fucking beautiful. I love the 90s.



Goddamn I didn't know Gaming also made people strong as fuck. That brick shattered while making contact.


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2019)

Darkmatter said:


> Goddamn I didn't know Gaming also made people strong as fuck. That brick shattered while making contact.


That's a pro gaming move

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 26, 2019)

<3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is fucking beautiful. I love the 90s.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2019)

@Vault 

FIFA 20!  You gonna bring it this year?  Or wimp out like usual?


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Vault
> 
> FIFA 20!  You gonna bring it this year?  Or wimp out like usual?



I'm not buying that this year . You always ducking me dude


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 27, 2019)

> sport games


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2019)

Now that competitive games have become an actual sport that makes playing vidya games a sport


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2019)

right?!


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 27, 2019)

this title is SOOOO much better!


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 27, 2019)

Holy shit, more like "When someone about to pass you but you activated your Star."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2019)

More like when you first boot up GTA IV


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



..."Feel Good"
*Bum... bududuh, bum bummmm~*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2019)

So I today I found out what J-List is. Time it to stack up on some weab shit boiz.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2019)

The World said:


> Now that competitive games have become an actual sport that makes playing vidya games a sport



>e-sports
>mobas

All deserve to be purged


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So I today I found out what J-List is. Time it to stack up on some weab shit boiz.



Finally, a reliable place to get oppai mousepads?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Finally, a reliable place to get oppai mousepads?



The shit I found on the site makes me think I should've visited that shit in incognito. Now google is gonna bukake me onahole ads every time I order food. 

Also, today I learned what an Onahole is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2019)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), how are you aware of the concept of bukkake and be oblivious to what a fleshlight is?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2019)

How unabashed that site is was a bit of a shock. Usually when i go to US based weeb sites there's a lot of pink and their main draw is candy and figures from top 40 tier anime.

JList refuses to fuck around. Cant help but respect it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2019)

It's great to get some japan only snacks and specific crap from there. It's good if you want to get weeb gifts for friends. 

And by friends, I mean chicks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), how are you aware of the concept of bukkake and be oblivious to what a fleshlight is?



Fleshlight = Human pussy. 
Onahole = weird anime shit that includes catgirl pussy. 

Yeah no. They aint the same thing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fleshlight = Human pussy.
> Onahole = weird anime shit that includes catgirl pussy.
> 
> Yeah no. They aint the same thing.



I only read Fleshlight = 3DPD fake pussy and Onahole = Superior thousand times folded Neko Girl pussy for gentleman of culture of highly elevated tastes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Superior thousand times folded Neko Girl pussy for gentleman of culture of highly elevated tastes



As a cat owner, you aint never gonna be invited to my house


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2019)

So y'all hear how Apple did Stadia better than Stadia before Stadia even launched?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2019)

Also, I'll probably never touch it, but I want FFVI on the SNES Switch app just cuz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2019)

We don't have a thread for this?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So y'all hear how Apple did Stadia better than Stadia before Stadia even launched?



No I didn't
Mind linking? I don't know what to search.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We don't have a thread for this?



Was that an armless clown lady with legs that just won't quit?

Huh.

Interesting game. Was this a kickstarter from back in the day?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 29, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Interesting game. Was this a kickstarter from back in the day?


it was crowdfunded on indiegogo like back in 2015-2016. I didn't back it nor have much interest in it at the moment, but I'm glad it's finally coming out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> No I didn't
> Mind linking? I don't know what to search.



Talking about Apple Arcade (Apple's gamepass). Actual gameflex subscription, and a product casuals would have actual interest in, since they're just paying the minimal fee every month. 



It's mostly mobishit, but I mean that shit works for the casual crowd. I am saying it's doing Stadia better than Stadia because I assume that's Stadia market. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Was that an armless clown lady with legs that just won't quit?
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Interesting game. Was this a kickstarter from back in the day?





blakstealth said:


> it was crowdfunded on infiegogo like back in 2015-2016. I didn't back it nor have much interest in it at the moment, but I'm glad it's finally coming out.



Thought for sure it was on kickstarter 


Crazy how Event predicted this back in 2015.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 29, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thought for sure it was on kickstarter


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2019)

Now I know why I didn't back it. Just never got around making and Indiegogo account.


----------



## Fallenaway17 (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello. I have a Xbox 360 and I have gta5 for it. My online subscription ran out. I just recently bought a ps4 with red dead redemption 2 and bought ps4 online subscription for a year for 60$.    Should I buy gta5 for ps4? Is it really actually better than being for Xbox 360? I already have gta5 for Xbox 360 but I’m worried it might Be better on ps4 so I’m thinking of getting it. Should I also get Xbox 360 online subscription for a year again for 60$ even tho I just bought a year subscription for ps4 online.


----------



## Simon (Sep 30, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We don't have a thread for this?


4 years later since announcement, kinda forgot about this game completely.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2019)

Fuck off Nintendo. Cuphead is the real nostalgia king with that rubber hose animation pandering.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2019)

5 million is insane, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2019)

And only 5 people actually finished it.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 30, 2019)

Fallenaway17 said:


> Should I buy gta5 for ps4?


nah


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 30, 2019)

People can sign up for Project xCloud public preview


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 1, 2019)

Sony reduced pricing for their PS Now service


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## God (Oct 1, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Sony reduced pricing for their PS Now service



Rofl I just canceled my subscription today


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 1, 2019)

Wild said:


> Rofl I just canceled my subscription today


how was it?


----------



## God (Oct 1, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> how was it?



Pretty wack, it’s only good for games that never got ported like mgr and shit


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 1, 2019)

Wild said:


> Pretty wack, it’s only good for games that never got ported like mgr and shit


how was the streaming itself?


----------



## God (Oct 1, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> how was the streaming itself?



Eh decent. Nothing worth paying for though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2019)

So the guys remaking Panzer Dragoon are now remaking fucking House of the Dead 1 and 2. Probably without official publishing from Sega again. 

Shame how only other publishers and developers need to remind Sega that people still like these series. Microsoft gave us a 4k remaster for free and they couldn't care less. 


Pretty much what everyone said already but I remember how this game left a bad taste in my mind when they were using it as a blatant advertisement for DmC by using Donte's design. Everything about this game was just practically botched, it was an embarrassment. 

Now that Smash Ultimate is the biggest fucking fighting game ever, I'm sure Playstation would probably try something again. Especially after Crash and Spyro doing a good job at milking that nostalgia just right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2019)

A better solution would be Crash and Spyro in Smash


----------



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2019)

@Jouninja


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2019)

Hey @SasukexSakura17 nice username


----------



## Gledania (Oct 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hey @SasukexSakura17 nice username




Lost a bet :'(


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2019)

And with that, we have our most appropriate Git Gud rating yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2019)

Trying to get more off-topic posts in this thread so, waddap gaiz?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Trying to get more off-topic posts in this thread so, waddap gaiz?


@Shiba D. Inu Gets banned too often. You mods hate him or something ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> @Shiba D. Inu Gets banned too often. You mods hate him or something ?



Never banned him once. He got banned for something outside of the Arcade. Actually, I've been giving him positive usernotes ever since he started being active here. I give all y'all positive usernotes actually. Y'all chill here (especially compared to other sections), and I appreciate that a lot.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm gonna start sekiro soon  but I think about replaying nioh again. Played only once;

Those dlc were pretty good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2019)

Playing Lonk's Awakening now. Mess with Blasphemous a little and jump on Indivisible when it comes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Oct 4, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> I'm gonna start sekiro soon  but I think about replaying nioh again. Played only once;
> 
> Those dlc were pretty good


Those DLCs are even harder than the base game. Never finished em.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 4, 2019)

Simon said:


> Those DLCs are even harder than the base game. Never finished em.



Yeah I'm facing a ninja from ninja gaiden  they made him optional boss in the third dlc

Edit : an ancestor of the ninja gaiden protagonist I think.


He raped my ass 15 times so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 4, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> Yeah I'm facing a ninja from ninja gaiden  they made him optional boss in the third dlc
> 
> Edit : an ancestor of the ninja gaiden protagonist I think.
> 
> ...



This guy was an asshole.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> Yeah I'm facing a ninja from ninja gaiden  they made him optional boss in the third dlc
> 
> Edit : an ancestor of the ninja gaiden protagonist I think.
> 
> ...



That's actually fucking metal. I had absolutely no clue about this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Oct 4, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> This guy was an asshole.



You defeated him ???

Dude litteraly two shot me  if he manage to put you in the ground you're dead. This user seem's to be high level for this boss , he can tank 4/5 attacks. Sometimes I got litteraly one shot


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 4, 2019)

I had never thought about the fact that Nioh and Ninja Gaiden could totally be part of the same universe without any issue.


----------



## Simon (Oct 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 4, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> You defeated him ???
> 
> Dude litteraly two shot me  if he manage to put you in the ground you're dead. This user seem's to be high level for this boss , he can tank 4/5 attacks. Sometimes I got litteraly one shot



Yeah, but he was a pain in the ass. Took me way too long.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 4, 2019)

As expected. Knew it would require the Rockstar launcher tho. 

Now just to find all the smart-allecks boasting about how RDR2 will never come to PC because it's a console game and the first one didn't come to PC either and Rockstar learned how bad PC is because of the cheaterz and RDR was always meant to be a console game and btw the first game didn't come to PC so why would the sequel, filthy PC supremacist.

Like they'd not take the free money growing on the trees of the online PC community and the double and tripple buyers (looking at you, next Gen).


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I had never thought about the fact that Nioh and Ninja Gaiden could totally be part of the same universe without any issue.



He even does the Izuna Drop, it's good shit.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2019)

Do we not have a RDR2 thread? A search returned nothing


----------



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2019)

Nvm, I found it.

Search not working is like the calling card of this fucking site


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 4, 2019)

When I joined back in 2007 people were always complaining about how terrible the search function was, over these past 12 years the forum went through many changes and improvements, yet, the search function is still horse poop.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

Are we still using vbulletin?

I can't recall a single forum I've been to that used it as a host that has had a functioning search bar. Not one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Are we still using vbulletin?
> 
> I can't recall a single forum I've been to that used it as a host that has had a functioning search bar. Not one.



Xenforo. stop browsing on your sony ericsson old man


----------



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> When I joined back in 2007 people were always complaining about how terrible the search function was, over these past 12 years the forum went through many changes and improvements, yet, the search function is still horse poop.



We aren't really given a whole lot of details, but I do know that Mbxx has struggled with sql queries throughout the years. He is the only one with physical access to the server, and he's the only one who even knows how our search is handled. I know we haven't run stock search for as long as I've been on staff.



Shirker said:


> Are we still using vbulletin?



Xenforo.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Xenforo. stop browsing on your sony ericsson old man



...It's a Blackberry 8100....


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 4, 2019)

thank god I don't have to search for anime threads anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2019)

About to watch Toy Story 4. Git ready feels.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 4, 2019)

I love these comics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2019)

I'd rather someone stab me in the eyes for ten consecutive minutes than deal with banjo's side special ever again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 4, 2019)

Naruto said:


> @Jouninja



Thanks Naruto, this should help me attain new levels of power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Oct 5, 2019)

Killed that jin bitch.


Fucking finally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 5, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> About to watch Toy Story 4. Git ready feels.


I started tearing up when the song started playing in the beginning. the  theater's AC vent from the ceiling blowing cool air down on me wasn't helping the eyes either


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2019)

dafuq y'all doing? smh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2019)

*Rockstar’s Bully 2 ‘fizzled out’ after ’18 months of development’*

Planned sequel ‘was playable, but never got off the ground’, sources claim

 New England spent more than a year working on a sequel to 2006 fan favourite Bully in the early 2010s, going as far as to create a playable build with basic open-world gameplay, VGC understands.

Rockstar co-founder  and a handful of his most trusted developers wrote a script for Bully as early as 2008, which contained the first few scenes and an outline of the rest of the story, according to sources with knowledge of development.

The story starred Jimmy, hero of the first game, and featured many returning characters. It began at Jimmy’s step-dad’s house in the summer at the end of a school year, the source said, which corroborates anonymous claims reported by .

A second well-placed source told VGC the team never decided where the full story would take Jimmy, and that depicting some of his time back in education, perhaps at school or college, was one option being discussed.

A few years later, sometime between Red Dead Redemption’s release in May 2010 and the end of 2013, a team at Rockstar New England spent between a year and 18 months building out the concept, the second source said.

This was primarily led by the art team, including Drew Medina, who at the time was principal artist at Rockstar New England, and Steven Olds, who was Rockstar New York’s visualisation director during the development of the original Bully. Both were contacted for this piece, but neither responded.

The second source said the work culminated in a playable version of Bully 2 described as a “very small slice” of the game, complete with simplistic open-world gameplay. It was built using the Rockstar Advanced Game Engine (RAGE), the same engine used for Grand Theft Auto 4 and 5, Max Payne 3, and both Red Dead Redemption games.

Despite that progress, Bully 2 never built momentum and “fizzled out”, the source said. The team were moved onto other projects.

“It existed, it was playable, it was just a shame it never got off the ground,” they said. Many developers that worked at Rockstar New England during the time period list an “unannounced game” on their CVs.

Rockstar declined to comment on this story.

This isn’t the first we’ve heard of a Bully sequel: as well as the comments reported by SWEGTA, , and Dan Houser later hinted the studio wasn’t finished with the series.

Speaking to  at the time Houser said there was “no impetus” for a sequel immediately after Bully’s release, but that the company would “see what we can do with [it]” after Max Payne 3.

“We knew that we didn’t want to start doing the Bully sequel instantly at that second with those guys — even though it is a property that, like Max, we adore and might come back to in the future. There was just no impetus to do that then.

“So we said, ‘You can do Max, and then we will see what we can do with Bully.’ So it was really waiting for the slot to open up and the group to open up to at least start work on it.”

It has been suggested that Rockstar could explore Bully 2 again in the future, but our sources were not able to confirm if the sequel is again in active development.




damn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2019)

Now we know why Kojima went to Russia.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2019)

That smirk of self satisfaction when he soft locks on those hips, God damn.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at his friggin face though lmao


No one plays For Honor here, do they?


----------



## Simon (Oct 7, 2019)

no smile lol


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Now we know why Kojima went to Russia.



That horny sumbitch.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 7, 2019)

Hmm gonna swing by a ColdStone this week maybe
There's also a dollar off coupon


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That smirk of self satisfaction when he soft locks on those hips, God damn.



I am reminded of Yoko Taro's interview where he talks about being super jelly of Kamiya because in his eyes, he's a player and a superstar, whereas he views himself as a loser.

I feel like Kojima is the actual personification of the insecurities that Yoko Taro transposes onto Kamiya. A super successful monster ego playboy developer.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 9, 2019)

Okay so who here has the v2 Switch 
I recently picked up one and noticed quite a handful don’t know about it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I am reminded of Yoko Taro's interview where he talks about being super jelly of Kamiya because in his eyes, he's a player and a superstar, whereas he views himself as a loser.
> 
> I feel like Kojima is the actual personification of the insecurities that Yoko Taro transposes onto Kamiya. A super successful monster ego playboy developer.



Every time Yoko Taro speaks of any developer that's not himself, he showers them in praise, usually in  the same "He's amazing and a total player" kind of way. I think that half of it comes off as a joke and half comes from his own admitance that he's a weirdo "loser" who doesn't like normal activities and prefers to bum around the house and watch movies/play games which isn't something people should idolize. There's even an interview he specifies that he wears a mask every time he goes to public events since he feels people would be disappointed that something like Drakengard or Nier were made by a middle aged man.

Some guys make the most out of the rock star developer mentality and while I don't have anything against Kojima since he seems like a nice guy who wants to make LE ARTISTE games, he also comes off as a tryhard artist with little substance these days. When Nagoshi, the Yakuza Producer, dresses like a literal tanned pimp, surrounds himself with Japanese pornstars to promote his game and still manages to come off more humble about his games, you can't help but roll your eyes when Kojima starts talking about "sticks and ropes" as if the concept of nonviolent cooperation is this novel idea that's never been explored in gaming.

When a reporter asked Kojima if his cooperation system isn't essentially the messaging/cooperative system that started in Demon Souls, he replied by saying that he doesn't play much games these days so he doesn't know how much his ideas overlap with other modern games.

Here's an idea. Stop watching Mad Max Fury Road 30 times like you say you do and try to get acquainted with the industry you're supposedly pioneering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Oct 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:
			
		

> he replied by saying that he doesn't play much games these days



You probably shouldn't be in the business of making games if you no longer play them.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2019)

How was the Shadow of the Colossus remake again? I gander that was a relatively easy game to remake due to its minimalistic approach but I don't doubt for a second that your usual FromSoft superfan won't hate the fuck out of this.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 9, 2019)

Put it on Steam you bastards


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2019)

yikes y'all see that indie game that is a blatant Cuphead ripoff? 

They actually thought they could get away with this?? Devs must be Chinese.


----------



## Simon (Oct 9, 2019)

Don't give me hope.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2019)

The World said:


> yikes y'all see that indie game that is a blatant Cuphead ripoff?
> 
> They actually thought they could get away with this?? Devs must be Chinese.



Literally just saw it on twitter.


**Let's make cuphead but with god awful motion tweening and only hire one animator**

Oh boy.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 9, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> Put it on Steam you bastards



Never gonna happen, but one can dream.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 9, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Never gonna happen, but one can dream.


Demon's Souls/Bloodborne Steam bundle, any day now


----------



## Simon (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Stranding review embargo lifts the 1st, week ahead of release.

confident in their game arent they. please be good.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Literally just saw it on twitter.
> 
> 
> **Let's make cuphead but with god awful motion tweening and only hire one animator**
> ...



Oh shit.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2019)

The World said:


> yikes y'all see that indie game that is a blatant Cuphead ripoff?
> 
> They actually thought they could get away with this?? Devs must be Chinese.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Literally just saw it on twitter.
> 
> 
> **Let's make cuphead but with god awful motion tweening and only hire one animator**
> ...



Is this a new sub-sub-genre? What do you call it if so.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2019)

retro rubber hose side scroller?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2019)

Hose?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hose?


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is this a new sub-sub-genre? What do you call it if so.


Cup-like.


----------



## Simon (Oct 11, 2019)

All that PC talk got me into looking into custom keyboards and I now need this set.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2019)

Simon said:


> All that PC talk got me into looking into custom keyboards and I now need this set.



Ok Joseph.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2019)

This is my setup

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2019)

We need a Rupee rating.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2019)

yeah............that was about 1400 dollars right there not even including my PC and other peripherals.........yikes.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2019)

you guys like my new build?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2019)

The World said:


> yeah............that was about 1400 dollars right there not even including my PC and other peripherals.........yikes.



You need a trophy husbando?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 11, 2019)

I just beat Rondo of Blood for the first time.

This fucking game was the titties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2019)

I still need to beat SOTN


----------



## Naruto (Oct 11, 2019)

The World said:


> I still need to beat SOTN



Jesus dude why haven't you played that game yet


----------



## Karma (Oct 11, 2019)

The World said:


> I still need to beat SOTN


I beat it earlier this week 


Naruto said:


> I just beat Rondo of Blood for the first time.


Couldn't get past the first boss


----------



## Katou (Oct 11, 2019)

Sexy time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 12, 2019)

Simon said:


> All that PC talk got me into looking into custom keyboards and I now need this set.


mmm...expensive


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2019)

-2 million cities (total Earth)
-40,000 airports
-1500 billion trees (total Earth)
-All the roads of the Earth
-All the mountains of the Earth

Holy shit. That's hype.


----------



## Simon (Oct 12, 2019)

The World said:


> This is my setup


Think we might have the same monitor, does that corsair headset stand sync up with the rest of your peripherals? I've been looking for one because at the moment it mine hangs from the handle that lowers and raises my desk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 12, 2019)

Simon said:


> All that PC talk got me into looking into custom keyboards and I now need this set.


I take back what I said. I just found that keycap set by chance and it's less than $100. not bad at all!


----------



## Simon (Oct 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I take back what I said. I just found that keycap set by chance and it's less than $100. not bad at all!


Yeah it's not bad, kinda sucks that company doesn't keep their stuff up for pre orders long, they sell out and move on to the next thing.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2019)

Simon said:


> Think we might have the same monitor, does that corsair headset stand sync up with the rest of your peripherals? I've been looking for one because at the moment it mine hangs from the handle that lowers and raises my desk.


Your shit clean af boi. 

and yeah, the iCUE software is kinda meh but the updates made it a little better. the Logitech stuff syncs with its own software but I have another corsair keyboard/mouse/mousepad that it syncs with.


----------



## Blade (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Simon (Oct 12, 2019)

The World said:


> Your shit clean af boi.
> 
> and yeah, the iCUE software is kinda meh but the updates made it a little better. the Logitech stuff syncs with its own software but I have another corsair keyboard/mouse/mousepad that it syncs with.


I'm not surprised, most corsair products have pretty crap software from my experience. Defintily gonna look into that though.

Everthing must be RGB, even the headphone stands.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 12, 2019)

Simon said:


> Yeah it's not bad, kinda sucks that company doesn't keep their stuff up for pre orders long, they sell out and move on to the next thing.


yeah, that's the nature of group buys. They only make enough to fulfill orders and they're gone. It's not like these can be mass-produced. But if a specific set is extremely popular or the original creator feels like it, then a second group buy can roll around.


----------



## Katou (Oct 13, 2019)

is it weird PCSX2 can run fine on a potato pc

but a PCSX can't? ( on the same pc )


----------



## Shirker (Oct 13, 2019)

Texture warping takes extra processing power.


----------



## Katou (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh my god.. i can't take it .. im gonna cum at this rate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2019)

Katou said:


> Oh my god.. i can't take it .. im gonna cum at this rate



One thing I can't tell with this game is if the entire roster are good guys or not.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 13, 2019)

Bloodborne is Miyazakis favorite game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I just beat Rondo of Blood for the first time.
> 
> This fucking game was the titties.



My man. I told Khris last week that I replayed that game recently and after discovering a secret branching path with an exclusive boss, I've been coaming that game from top to bottom to figure out its secret paths. I'm started to get why people name this as their favorite Classicvania, this fucking game is a full course meal. And I'm also not surprised why it evolved to Metroidvania since they already playing around to go beyond its linearity besides Simon's Curse and Dracula's Curse. You were choosing different pathways long before Symphony of the Night.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> -2 million cities (total Earth)
> -40,000 airports
> -1500 billion trees (total Earth)
> -All the roads of the Earth
> ...



I can finally travel as much as I want in the comfort of my mancave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2019)

It's bad enough Castlevania Requiem is a barely glued together port collection, but it's worse that it's only on the PS4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2019)

At least the Castlevania Collection is a pretty good port. Can't go wrong with M2.

Speaking of M2. Mega Drive Mini is the absolute best nostalgia console out there, in terms of how well its put together when it comes to performance and how much they invested in the presentation. The UI and the new menu jingle that Yuzo Koshiro composed are tight.

AND SPEAKING OF YUZO KOSHIRO. Turns out the fucker went out tour last year throughout Europe and kicked fucking ass.


Check out how SoR 3's music sounds with proper equipment. This guy practically came up with Trance before Trance even existed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2019)

I am broke and have a big enough backlog (Sekiro, Three Houses, and Ultimate Alliance 3 are still unfinished). I also just started Blasphemous. I got until March to finish shit. Might get Code Vein or Dragon Quest as well. I usually leave December for my retro/rttp gaming, so I might get both collections by then. Hopefully we get a steam release for Requiem.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 13, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Bloodborne is Miyazakis favorite game.


He doesn't love it enough to put it on Steam _APPARENTLY_


----------



## Naruto (Oct 13, 2019)

Finishing Rondo of Blood gave me a Castlevania high so I went and played through all of Circle of the Moon as well.

I'm just now starting Harmony of Dissonance


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 13, 2019)

Circle of the Moon was my first Castlevania.
Still my favorite of the GBA/DS games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Oct 13, 2019)

Not gonna lie, I think I already played the best Castlevania games. SotN feels even more perfect now that I'm playing its siblings, and RoB felt like traditional formula polished to perfection.

Also, though I'm loving these, it's crazy how much better Metroid is. They have their differences but given that they're two pioneering franchises which consistently share platforms it's difficult not to compare them. Samus is so responsive whereas a lot of Castlevania protags feel slow and clunky.

Castlevania is definitely a lot harder, especially the older ones, and I love the aesthetic and themes. But the snappy responsive controls and the freedom of movement you get with Samus are something else.

Still it's nice to have so many Castlevania games to play, whereas Metroid has so few.


----------



## Karma (Oct 13, 2019)

Something I really liked about the castlevania series, but didnt expect to be there, is how much fanservice and continuity follows through to each game.

Sotn had references and nodes to every prior 2D Castlevania game and despite me not playing them, I had a smile from ear to ear wen I managed to notice them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 14, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Circle of the Moon was my first Castlevania.
> Still my favorite of the GBA/DS games



It was outsourced by Konami so it's why it still feels like a completely different game from SotN. It's actually pretty unique how much it mixes Classicvania mechanics with Metroidvania's levle design. Plus the bosses are fucking metal. It's in my top three.



Naruto said:


> Not gonna lie, I think I already played the best Castlevania games. SotN feels even more perfect now that I'm playing its siblings, and RoB felt like traditional formula polished to perfection.
> 
> Also, though I'm loving these, it's crazy how much better Metroid is. They have their differences but given that they're two pioneering franchises which consistently share platforms it's difficult not to compare them. Samus is so responsive whereas a lot of Castlevania protags feel slow and clunky.
> 
> ...



I'd say that while Metroid figured out its rhythm faster than Metroidvanias in terms of buttery smooth control, reason being its various games were shuffled from team to team until IGA started leading the charge, Metroidvania can be as responsive and fucking smooth as Metroid. Order of Ecclesia marks where everything about the gameplay and controls clicks perfectly. Plus Shanoa is my waifu.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 14, 2019)

Order of Ecclesia is best Castlevania.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2019)

After a lukewarm season 1 of Castlevania (the animation) I didn't think to give season 2 a try until now.

Boy was I wrong to have waited so long.

There's so much more characterization in season 2. So much more dialogue, so much more plot. I'm only three episodes in but already I can tell there's been a staggering improvement.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 14, 2019)

I didn't dislike season 2 but at the same time something like 70% of it being Dracula's fodder lieutenants trying to kill each other was a bit annoying.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I didn't dislike season 2 but at the same time something like 70% of it being Dracula's fodder lieutenants trying to kill each other was a bit annoying.



Season 1 was literally just the village attack and nothing more.

This is WAY better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 15, 2019)

Out of curiosity, anybody here play grimdawn?

Was thinking about going back to PoE after i play thru terraria again (after the update drops), but having recently found out that tencent has a majority stake in them, pretty sure i'm not going to be playing it ever again. So that brings in GD, which is along the same genre (that i enjoy)

So...anybody plaaaaaays it?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2019)

Finished season 2 of Castlevania. Masterpiece.

My only complaint is Alucard feels completely detached from any other incarnation when interacting with Trevor. Giving him the finger at the end was especially egregious.

Back to Harmony of Dissonance


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2019)

WHEN BLOODY TEARS PLAYED THOUGH


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2019)

Naruto said:


> WHEN BLOODY TEARS PLAYED THOUGH



I made a huge post on how the second season rubbed me the wrong way in certain parts but that scene easily beat Dracula x Trevor's duel in Season 1. Pure refined Castlemania right there.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2019)

These locked doors in Harmony of Dissonance can eat shit.

I don't understand this fucking game. I've been to the other side of several of these locked doors and I can't get through them anyway, so backtracking (which I've been doing for two hours because I don't know where the fuck to go) is made that much more painful every time I bump into one of these fucking things.

After I finish this piece of shit game I am never playing it again.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 15, 2019)

@Naruto You are the resident hardware guru, right?

Would this be a good setup?

GPU: Nvidia RTX 2070 Super
CPU: i7-9700K
Cooler: Enermax Liqmax II 240
RAM: 16 GB DDR4-2666
Main: MSI Z390-A Pro
Power: Not sure which one yet but was eyeing around 650w

Otherwise, it's a 2 TB HDD and 500 GB SSD.

Want to play Cyberpunk, RDR 2 and co. in 1440p with no less than 60 FPS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2019)

Naruto said:


> These locked doors in Harmony of Dissonance can eat shit.
> 
> I don't understand this fucking game. I've been to the other side of several of these locked doors and I can't get through them anyway, so backtracking (which I've been doing for two hours because I don't know where the fuck to go) is made that much more painful every time I bump into one of these fucking things.
> 
> After I finish this piece of shit game I am never playing it again.



Hahaha. Backtracking goes off the rails in Harmony of Dissonance, bro. I would tell you why you can't enter those those but I'll let you find out by yourself. 

I'm a fan, personally. But I did get lost too many times to the point where it gets tiring.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Want to play Cyberpunk, RDR 2 and co. in 1440p with no less than 60 FPS.



Without the game being out there's no guarantee that your setup will handle it at the desired framerate/quality.

Looks like a strong rig to me, though.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Hahaha. Backtracking goes off the rails in Harmony of Dissonance, bro. I would tell you why you can't enter those those but I'll let you find out by yourself.
> 
> I'm a fan, personally. But I did get lost too many times to the point where it gets tiring.



I just got to castle B. I wept a little.


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> @Naruto You are the resident hardware guru, right?
> 
> Would this be a good setup?
> 
> ...


Definitely enough for RDR2. No clue about Cyberpunk but given the purty good optimization of The Witcher 3, it should be able to handle it.


Looks like the 2070S can handle Shadow of the Tomb Raider and BF5 in 4k at 60/Ultra Settings. Those are somewhat demanding games. Metro Exodus it didn't do so well in, it at least hit around 60 at 1440p.


----------



## Simon (Oct 15, 2019)

Metro Exodus is like the new crysis 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm not the biggest Soulsfan but Bloodborne is the best Fromsoftware game and chalice dungeons and blood gems could've definitely been better. Sony better pony up for a sequel.

And the Monk is definitely one of the most creatively designed bosses in the entire series. One of the most interesting ways to apply non-traditional multiplayer. 



Naruto said:


> I just got to castle B. I wept a little.



Thought you knew backtracking. HoD takes the training wheels off your balls and puts them to the test.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2019)

Yo Harmony of Dissonance is the tits. I am even one of the 3 people alive to like the OST.  The twin castles blew me away first time I played it. 

Juste is the Belmont we deserve.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2019)

I have very strong opinions regarding every aspect of this game and I will refrain from making them public to avoid insulting people whom I otherwise like.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I have very strong opinions regarding every aspect of this game and I will refrain from making them public to avoid insulting people whom I otherwise like.



I mean, it's very okay if you don't like it lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I have very strong opinions regarding every aspect of this game and I will refrain from making them public to avoid insulting people whom I otherwise like.



Go nuts. It's a very divisive metroidvania for a reason. I personally hate how this is the start of Iga's lazy "What if X was Alucard" protagonist character design that took him too many games to shake off.

This is the What if Belmont was Alucard game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2019)

As long as you don't you insult the OST that is.






Ear rape never sounded so good.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As long as you don't you insult the OST that is.



It was the very first thing about it I hated 

Coming from CotM, which sampled a lot of classic Castlevania tunes, to this chippy noise crap, was painful.

Evidently I was very lucky with my early forays into this franchise.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Go nuts.



Most games I've played in this franchise so far haven't had good dialogue, but this one really takes the cake because it has so much of it by comparison, and all of it is bad. I wish Juste and Maxim would shut the fuck up and let me pretend there's a better story in here somewhere.

The sprites are too big. Juste's feet are animated like rubberhose cartoon era stuff.

Juste's jump is too floaty.

The bosses are too easy.

The backtracking is bad. Most other metroidvanias I've played have several shortcuts and traversal tends to be a two way street, but in this god forsaken hole there's so many places that take ages to get to and from. Getting a new movement ability is never a reason to celebrate, but the opposite: because unless I've been keeping REALLY good track of which dead end corresponds with what shortcoming I have, I need to revisit every fucking corner of the castle. And it takes ages, because there are no shortcuts, or so few they aren't worth mentioning.

That's it, I guess. CotM really only has one problem in my eyes: Nathan's dash should really be on by default. I had to double tap a directional button before performing any action at all or it would more or less suck. Jumping, etc. It strained my thumb for no possible reason, because I would've always wanted to run, and never walk.

Everyone says Aria of Sorrow is the best of the three, so I can't wait to finish HoD and get to that one.


----------



## Simon (Oct 15, 2019)

Death Stranding review copies and spoilers are out.

I took a peek and I just can't believe Kojima.


----------



## Karma (Oct 15, 2019)

Simon said:


> I took a peek and I just can't believe Kojima.


Madman did it, didnt he? 

Is the game legit 40 hour walking simulator?


----------



## Simon (Oct 15, 2019)

Karma said:


> Madman did it, didnt he?
> 
> Is the game legit 40 hour walking simulator?


You will be ashamed of your words and deeds.

Didn't really read into it a whole lot, just saw some plot points that made me 1000x more excited for this game.


----------



## Karma (Oct 15, 2019)

Simon said:


> You will be ashamed of your words and deeds.
> 
> Didn't really read into it a whole lot, just saw some plot points that made me 1000x more excited for this game.


Holy Shit, I might buy the game after all then


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 16, 2019)

Riot showing others how to hold an anniversary. Don't even have an interest in LoL, but that was hype.


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

wow.. it feels like arcsystem


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2019)

What's this?


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

Naruto said:


> What's this?


League of Legends


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2019)

Katou said:


> League of Legends



Wat. How?


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Wat. How?


they're expanding from Moba to Card Game - Fighting Games - FPS - Battle Royal


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 16, 2019)

Naruto said:


> What's this?



It's Riot's LoL fighter made by the Cannon brothers' company they acquired years back. They also announced a Lol card game, a LoL light version coming to consoles and mobile, what looks like an ARPG set in the LoL universe and a new IP which looks like a mix between CS and OW.

starts at 2:33


----------



## Simon (Oct 16, 2019)

All my friends were super into LoL throughout high school, couldn't ever get into MOBAs personally, but always admired the creative design that went to the characters, enviroments, lore, etc.

Really nice fighting game is right up my alley though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2019)

αshɘs said:


> It's Riot's LoL fighter made by the Cannon brothers' company they acquired years back. They also announced a Lol card game, a LoL light version coming to consoles and mobile, what looks like an ARPG set in the LoL universe and a new IP which looks like a mix between CS and OW.
> 
> starts at 2:33



Fucking Riot is doing what Blizzard should be doing with its franchises these days. It's depressing to say the least. Nice going for them, it's a hell of an anniversary announcement. That new shooter IP looks bland as hell, though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Everyone says Aria of Sorrow is the best of the three, so I can't wait to finish HoD and get to that one.



You have Aria of Sorrow, Dawn of Sorrow, Portrait of Ruin and Order of Ecclesia left to play? Man, I wish I could play those for the first time all over again.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You have Aria of Sorrow, Dawn of Sorrow, Portrait of Ruin and Order of Ecclesia left to play? Man, I wish I could play those for the first time all over again.



Yup. That's pretty much it. I have no interest in the PS2 Castlevania games or Lords of Shadow. And I've played Super Castlevania IV and Dracula X AND the PSP remake, along with Castlevania 3 for NES. And you already know I beat TurboGrafx Rondo of Blood and PS1's SotN a long time ago. I'm not going to play Castlevania 1 and 2.

I finished HoD but I need a break from metroidvania now. All that backtracking left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2019)

Git ready for SHANOAAAAA


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Yup. That's pretty much it. I have no interest in the PS2 Castlevania games or Lords of Shadow. And I've played Super Castlevania IV and Dracula X AND the PSP remake, along with Castlevania 3 for NES. And you already know I beat TurboGrafx Rondo of Blood and PS1's SotN a long time ago. I'm not going to play Castlevania 1 and 2.
> 
> I finished HoD but I need a break from metroidvania now. All that backtracking left a sour taste in my mouth.



I should've told yah to leave HoD for last, people usually get fatigued after wandering around 3 layered castles. Don't forget Bloodlines. Got that unique Mega Drive flair, especially with that funky sound chip. And Castlevania Chronicles which is a beefed up PS1 remake of Castlevania 1 if you don't want to play the original. Good shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2019)

Chop fucking chop.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 17, 2019)

Viewtiful Joe please


----------



## Naruto (Oct 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Chop fucking chop.



Morrigan: The Game.

And also some other people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Chop fucking chop.



Capcom All Stars in MvC/TvC style please. It's the best thing Capcom can do right now. It can A) introduce new fans to old characters/games, B) gauge interest in said characters/games, C) fill the MvC void left by Marvel and their dumb gaming team. 

It's a win on all levels.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Morrigan: The Game.
> 
> And also some other people.



Tweet guy is trying to remind us that Capcom promised a new VS if we bought the VS collection on the PS3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2019)

@Naruto The PS2 games are their own thing. But I actually like the gimmicks introduced. Also, some enemies become much tedious (in a good way) to deal with in a 3D space.


----------



## Katou (Oct 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Chop fucking chop.


just do it .. 

i want my Morrigan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2019)

A Morrigan game should just be Metroid in a Vampire Savior setting.


----------



## Katou (Oct 17, 2019)

i can live with that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> A Morrigan game should just be Metroid in a Vampire Savior setting.



Reading this post, it's actually fucking bizarre how Capcom hasn't banked on this concept since Morrigan is one of their most recognizable characters despite the fact that it comes from one of their dead fighting series. 

Make a kick ass horror action Morrigan game. People lose their shit. Now that their interest has peaked, make another Darkstalkers game. Wham Bam, that's fucking it.


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2019)

LeL someone mass chained Harada and Sakurai and got spammed with requests. Now we ain't gettin NOTHING!


----------



## Naruto (Oct 18, 2019)

I will never understand people requesting fighting game characters in Smash.

The entire appeal of this game originated from having unlikely characters beat each other up. You can already play Heihachi in a thousand games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Reading this post, it's actually fucking bizarre how Capcom hasn't banked on this concept since Morrigan is one of their most recognizable characters despite the fact that it comes from one of their dead fighting series.
> 
> Make a kick ass horror action Morrigan game. People lose their shit. Now that their interest has peaked, make another Darkstalkers game. Wham Bam, that's fucking it.



Bruh! A Darkstalkers game would be a massive hit in the waifu age. And the roster has furries too? That's a sleeping behemoth of a cash cow in there. 

But for reals a Morriganvania game would be sweet. DS even has a better story than Street Fighter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I will never understand people requesting fighting game characters in Smash.
> 
> The entire appeal of this game originated from having unlikely characters beat each other up. You can already play Heihachi in a thousand games.



The only Tekken character that should be in Smash is Gon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2019)

Fucking do it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bruh! A Darkstalkers game would be a massive hit in the waifu age. And the roster has furries too? That's a sleeping behemoth of a cash cow in there.
> 
> But for reals a Morriganvania game would be sweet. DS even has a better story than Street Fighter.



Not sure I'd want it in REengine, tho. Actually, scratch that, I WOULDn't want it in REengine, MTframework or Unreal. Gimme anime horror, not skin wrinkle horror. 

But metroidvania or straight up linear, I'd be fucking down for that. So many cool characters in DS.




The World said:


> Fuck yes



She was an artist for Okami when she was at Capcom. Cute. What the fuck you doing, Kamiya? Throw us a Platinum Bone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2019)

This chick channels some JoJo in her pics.


----------



## Karma (Oct 18, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This chick channels some JoJo in her pics.


I wonder which studio shes gonna choose to work for?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2019)

Seeing this made me realize that Kamiya blocked me AGAIN for this tweet.


Fucker's relentless.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not sure I'd want it in REengine, tho. Actually, scratch that, I WOULDn't want it in REengine, MTframework or Unreal. Gimme anime horror, not skin wrinkle horror.
> 
> But metroidvania or straight up linear, I'd be fucking down for that. So many cool characters in DS.



Not sure how compatible REengine is with shaders, but if it can be done they can still use REengine but with shaders from something like MvC or TvC. So far REengine game can handle a shitton of particle effects, some very detailed graphics and textures, and can run pretty fucking good. It aint just about realistic graphics with that engine. 

I just dunno how the wacky non-mocapped models will turn out. 



> She was an artist for Okami when she was at Capcom. Cute. What the fuck you doing, Kamiya? Throw us a Platinum Bone.



He's showing her his Viewtiful Joe


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2019)

Karma said:


> I wonder which studio shes gonna choose to work for?



Not Tango.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not Tango.




Any sauce on the drama that may have caused her departure?  

I mean the fan reception was fucking wild after her E3 appearance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Seeing this made me realize that Kamiya blocked me AGAIN for this tweet.
> 
> 
> Fucker's relentless.



He blocked me too. But I dunno for what?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2019)

Karma said:


> I wonder which studio shes gonna choose to work for?


FOW


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Any sauce on the drama that may have caused her departure?
> 
> I mean the fan reception was fucking wild after her E3 appearance.



No drama as far as we know. She doesn't seem like your typical modest Japanese developer who associates her entire career with 1 studio, even if things go right. It feels off since Mikami was grooming her as a director and this is her first directorial debut but everyone is showering her in praise while she leaves, including Zenimax and Bethesda, and she doesn't seem like the kind of person who wouldn't express her beef online. So maybe she just felt she needed something new. God knows I need that myself.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He blocked me too. But I dunno for what?



So you ain't bailing me out this time. Ah, well. It's the way of the Kamiya. I welcome the Blocked in my life.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 18, 2019)

The World said:


> Fuck yes



That is oddly straight from the gaming industry, low-key confirming a sequel to a beloved game like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No drama as far as we know. She doesn't seem like your typical modest Japanese developer who associates her entire career with 1 studio, even if things go right. It feels off since Mikami was grooming her as a director and this is her first directorial debut but everyone is showering her in praise while she leaves, including Zenimax and Bethesda, and she doesn't seem like the kind of person who wouldn't express her beef online. So maybe she just felt she needed something new. God knows I need that myself.



I mean that's my point, wouldn't she at least finish her game first? 



Deathbringerpt said:


> So you ain't bailing me out this time. Ah, well. It's the way of the Kamiya. I welcome the Blocked in my life.



I once saw him praising some fanart tweeted at him and subsequently block the person regardless.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2019)

@Naruto It aint actually happening lol


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2019)

That neither confirms nor denies if she wants to do the sequel.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 18, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Naruto It aint actually happening lol



That is tremendously stupid.

This is literally something Homer Simpson or Michael Scott would do: say something because they know they will get a positive response regardless of whether or not there's any truth to it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2019)

Naruto said:


> That is tremendously stupid.
> 
> This is literally something Homer Simpson or Michael Scott would do: say something because they know they will get a positive response regardless of whether or not there's any truth to it.



I don't think her tone suggested that it's officially happening. But maybe that's cuz I'm following her on twitter and she's just been going to studios tweeting dumb shit. Don't think anyone took it as a reveal. Could be wrong tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2019)

Anyone who's following her knows that she likes to speak her mind and say what she'd like to happen instead of oficially announcing anything herself. Hell, Kamiya himself already tweeted a bunch of "announcements" himself.

It's just guys goofing off on twitter. It's chill.


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He blocked me too. But I dunno for what?


He blocks anyone that responds to or tags him in English. He blocked me a year ago when RE2 and DMC5 were announced.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2019)

I think he started doing that when he low key tweeted what DMC5 was going to be which people reacted as if he wanted DMC to be Dad of War.




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I mean that's my point, wouldn't she at least finish her game first?



No idea, honestly. It was pretty abrupt how she announced the game, people love the pitch and then she leaves. Her LinkedIn says she specializes in the early stages of game development (pre-production, concept creation and early ideation) so she probably did what she felt was good enough before leaving.  I'd like to know Mikami's take on it but he's more or less retired by the looks of it.


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I think he started doing that when he low key tweeted what DMC5 was going to be which people reacted as if he wanted DMC to be Dad of War.



Classic Platinum posing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No idea, honestly. It was pretty abrupt how she announced the game, people love the pitch and then she leaves. Her LinkedIn says she specializes in the early stages of game development (pre-production, concept creation and early ideation) so she probably did what she felt was good enough before leaving. I'd like to know Mikami's take on it but he's more or less retired by the looks of it.



I thought she was gonna direct the whole thing tho. Maybe it got too hot for her? The tweet I posted above states she doesn't care about budgeting and politics. So maybe she split after knowing what directing a game truly is about. 

Maybe she should start an indie dev.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2019)

That's a big oof right there.

Maybe we should have a list of our own.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's a big oof right there.
> 
> Maybe we should have a list of our own.



Let's be honest, there is no accurate list that can possibly be made.

All we can do is have a general idea of the tastes of a given demographic (i.e. whoever votes).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Let's be honest, there is no accurate list that can possibly be made.
> 
> All we can do is have a general idea of the tastes of a given demographic (i.e. whoever votes).



Yeah, but it would still be a good point of reference for us nerds here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2019)

Now the movie will just be another forgettable video game flick.

Kinda wanted them to keep the OG design for some guilty pleasure shitposting like Sonic 06 or Sonic Boom is/was.


----------



## Karma (Oct 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Now the movie will just be another forgettable video game flick.


I'm sure Carrey will be memorable.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Now the movie will just be another forgettable video game flick.
> 
> Kinda wanted them to keep the OG design for some guilty pleasure shitposting like Sonic 06 or Sonic Boom is/was.



I almost rated disagree but then I remembered I don't care about it.

I didn't care about detective Pikachu either.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 19, 2019)

Making a half-decent Sonic movie wouldn't even be that hard. Just:

Get Ian Flynn to write it
NO HUMANS EVER (except Robotnik I guess)
Don't let Sega have any plot- or character-related input at all


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2019)

I don't understand why people want movie adaptations of games.

You have the games. Whatever story there is to tell, the games usually cover it. Unless it's an expansive world with so much potential and threads left open, then I understand, but how often do universes get adapted in such a way that truly respects the source material in a way that's complementary to the existing body of work? I can't even think of one. Nearly every time a video game gets adapted it's a loose take on it that either retreads old ground or reimagines it. It NEVER adds to it.

And what does Sonic have to offer to the big screen?

I know I'm the most unfun cynical piece of shit in the universe but I just don't get this. As far as I can see it, all these movies do is try and get normies in seats because they are vaguely aware of the brand, and nerds in seats so they can bitch about how much it deviates from the original.


----------



## Karma (Oct 19, 2019)

Naruto said:


> You have the games. Whatever story there is to tell, the games usually cover it. Unless it's an expansive world with so much potential and threads left open, then I understand, but how often do universes get adapted in such a way that truly respects the source material in a way that's complementary to the existing body of work? I can't even think of one. Nearly every time a video game gets adapted it's a loose take on it that either retreads old ground or reimagines it. It NEVER adds to it.
> 
> And what does Sonic have to offer to the big screen?
> 
> I know I'm the most unfun cynical piece of shit in the universe but I just don't get this. As far as I can see it, all these movies do is try and get normies in seats because they are vaguely aware of the brand, and nerds in seats so they can bitch about how much it deviates from the original.


I mean, a lot of this applies to comic movies too.

Iirc u really liked Into the Spiderverse. Would u have read that story if it was told in comic form or would u have even liked it as much as u did if it wasnt a movie?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I don't understand why people want movie adaptations of games.
> 
> You have the games. Whatever story there is to tell, the games usually cover it. Unless it's an expansive world with so much potential and threads left open, then I understand, but how often do universes get adapted in such a way that truly respects the source material in a way that's complementary to the existing body of work? I can't even think of one. Nearly every time a video game gets adapted it's a loose take on it that either retreads old ground or reimagines it. It NEVER adds to it.
> 
> ...



You're right. Video game movies suck donkey nuts. Pokemon might be the only exception but it still got so fucking boring after the first 30 minutes, where only Ryan Reynolds managed to keep me awake. 

Anime and/or animation on the other hand can be good. The Sonic Mania OVA shorts for example were good and added a bit to the game since Mania is retro sonic and thus the story is kept at a minimum. Fatal Fury, Street Fighter, Bayonetta, DMC, Darkstalkers, etc.. all had good OVAs IMO. And the Netflix Castlevania speaks for itself.

Even original story flicks and shows can be decent. Hi Score Girl and and the first Wreck It Ralph were honestly enjoyable. Even with multiple viewings, and they mostly respect the culture they are based on.

I think Hollywood just can't keep its Hollywoodness at a minimum no matter what. And that shit directly clashes with what video games are. 

Hell, the same is with comic book movies to be honest. But the formula turned out to be prosperous for them nonetheless. And yet still to this day, hardcore comic book fans still complain, with most having to accept what comic movies are rather than what they want them to be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> Making a half-decent Sonic movie wouldn't even be that hard. Just:
> 
> Get Ian Flynn to write it
> NO HUMANS EVER (except Robotnik I guess)
> Don't let Sega have any plot- or character-related input at all



Just release more shit like this


Sonic movie guys can make a full trilogy and it still wont have more views than this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2019)

Karma said:


> I mean, a lot of this applies to comic movies too.
> 
> Iirc u really liked Into the Spiderverse. Would u have read that story if it was told in comic form or would u have even liked it as much as u did if it wasnt a movie?



You got me, I did love that movie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2019)

Naruto said:


> You got me, I did love that movie.



Check the OVAs I recommended hoe.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Check the OVAs I recommended hoe.



I've already watched Castlevania, I may check out one of the others some day.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 20, 2019)

The first Mortal Kombat movie is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Now the movie will just be another forgettable video game flick.
> 
> Kinda wanted them to keep the OG design for some guilty pleasure shitposting like Sonic 06 or Sonic Boom is/was.



It's a strong, probably inaccurate, belief of mine that the OG design wasn't even a thing in the first place.
I've talked to my irl buddy about it, and he always manages to talk me down, but I just can't shake the feeling that that abomination we saw was a weird PR stunt where they pushed out horse-shit with the intention of having us praise mediocrity later. Get a good meme out there for the internet to go nuts for to bring attention to your boring movie.

To my core, I can't get myself to believe that a movie studio would spend an additional millions of dollars of remodelling, rigging, rendering, and push back stringent deadlines just because a bunch of people laughed at them. I've seen too much arrogance from the entertainment industry as of late to buy that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2019)

For example, I don't believe for a second that ANYONE is gonna fix the new Cats flick, despite it looking just as horrifying. It's just too much work for something that's probably gonna make it returns back anyway.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> For example, I don't believe for a second that ANYONE is gonna fix the new Cats flick, despite it looking just as horrifying. It's just too much work for something that's probably gonna make it returns back anyway.


I really like the look of the cats in the Cats movie. I might be a special case though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2019)

Shirker said:


> It's a strong, probably inaccurate, belief of mine that the OG design wasn't even a thing in the first place.
> I've talked to my irl buddy about it, and he always manages to talk me down, but I just can't shake the feeling that that abomination we saw was a weird PR stunt where they pushed out horse-shit with the intention of having us praise mediocrity later. Get a good meme out there for the internet to go nuts for to bring attention to your boring movie.
> 
> To my core, I can't get myself to believe that a movie studio would spend an additional millions of dollars of remodelling, rigging, rendering, and push back stringent deadlines just because a bunch of people laughed at them. I've seen too much arrogance from the entertainment industry as of late to buy that.




One thing that backs your theory is that I don't think corporate suits would ever okay the redesign and delay unless someone convinced them of such a strategy. 

We've seen that kind of stubbornness time and again. So it's hard to imagine things changed all of a sudden. 

But I mean, on the other hand, there wasn't even a single trickle of positive reception for the original design. Like I think the marketing team just couldn't find a single tweet, YouTube comment, etc.. to sell it to the corporate suits that the movie will do fine. So everybody had no choice but to agree to change it.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2019)

Testing a tag I fixed recently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Testing a tag I fixed recently.



Testing behavior of multiple tags with the same video id.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> One thing that backs your theory is that I don't think corporate suits would ever okay the redesign and delay unless someone convinced them of such a strategy.
> 
> We've seen that kind of stubbornness time and again. So it's hard to imagine things changed all of a sudden.
> 
> But I mean, on the other hand, there wasn't even a single trickle of positive reception for the original design. Like I think the marketing team just couldn't find a single tweet, YouTube comment, etc.. to sell it to the corporate suits that the movie will do fine. So everybody had no choice but to agree to change it.



On one hand I can believe that a bunch of Hollywood corporate suits would inject the realistic CGI filter shittiness on a cartoon character like Sonic. On the other hand, the original movie Sonic is such a bizarrely unappealing monstrosity that I almost believe that they purposely made this garbage so vigorously shitty so they could cook up some internet rage drama which they could fix at record time because they probably only prepared a few select scenes for the trailer.

But since the director said he was going FULL REALISTIK even before the original trailer came out, I'll chalk it up to pure, uncut incompetence.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 21, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Testing a tag I fixed recently.


It doesn't work for me. There was a conversation about this in the Alley a few days ago, and it seemed that people on Chrome were having issues with it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> It doesn't work for me. There was a conversation about this in the Alley a few days ago, and it seemed that people on Chrome were having issues with it.



Yeah I've been reworking it all day. Try again in a few minutes.

ATM the problem I can't solve is programmatically assigning a random id to the YT.player object. Every other element I can, but not that one. Which means I'm reverting to the prior solution which slightly bugs out when multiple instances of the same video (in this case audio) are on the same page.

It shouldn't be a common occurrence, except when someone quotes the embeds in the same page.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 21, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Yeah I've been reworking it all day. Try again in a few minutes.
> 
> ATM the problem I can't solve is programmatically assigning a random id to the YT.player object. Every other element I can, but not that one. Which means I'm reverting to the prior solution which slightly bugs out when multiple instances of the same video (in this case audio) are on the same page.
> 
> It shouldn't be a common occurrence, except when someone quotes the embeds in the same page.


I see. It does seem to work now, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2019)

@Naruto out here making excuses to drop some Yamane Michiru on us unworthy peasants.

This is section is practically her fanclub. Go crazy man.



Deathbringerpt said:


> On one hand I can believe that a bunch of Hollywood corporate suits would inject the realistic CGI filter shittiness on a cartoon character like Sonic. On the other hand, the original movie Sonic is such a bizarrely unappealing monstrosity that I almost believe that they purposely made this garbage so vigorously shitty so they could cook up some internet rage drama which they could fix at record time because they probably only prepared a few select scenes for the trailer.
> 
> But since the director said he was going FULL REALISTIK even before the original trailer came out, I'll chalk it up to pure, uncut incompetence.



The funny is, with Gangsta's Paradise as the BGM of trailer, it supports both points. 

timeline 1

Suit guy 1: Guys we need to hit that 90s nostalgia cord
Suit guy 2: I know, let's slap on some coolio

timeline 2

Suit guy 1: We need to cringe up the sonic movie trai-
Suit guy 2: been spendin most our lives livin in a gangsta's paradise




This is why PC will always be > consoles

This is some prime shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2019)

goose gon give it to ya [honk]
Duck wait for you to get it on your own
goose gon deliver to ya
Knock knock, open up the barn, it's real
Wit the non-stop, honk honk and items steel


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 21, 2019)

This Goose thing is getting out of control.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2019)

Apparently you need to download a day one patch to get past the title screen in Modern Warfare. RIP physical media.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 21, 2019)

I have to confess I kinda like the viewpoints thing in the AC games, but they are in general pretty stupid in all other series.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2019)

AC is trash


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 21, 2019)

Kinda of a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 21, 2019)

Asscreed 1 was a then-unique experience with a pretty well-built mystery and occasionally fun stabby shenanigans buried in layers of repetition. Asscreed 2 was a better game, but it had worse theming (if your health is actually synchronicity with your ancestor, what are health potions? Why does buying better armour increase total synchronicity?), a more generic presentation across the board and very little mystery. Brotherhood was completely unmemorable. Revelation(s?) had a great ending but was otherwise unmemorable. Asscreed 3 was so bad I quit the series afterward.


----------



## Karma (Oct 21, 2019)

Assassin's Creed 4 is the best pirate game experience to this day and the only in the franchise worth playing tbh.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 21, 2019)

Karma said:


> Assassin's Creed 4 is the best pirate game experience to this day and the only in the franchise worth playing tbh.


People keep telling me 4 is great, but the main allegedly great thing people keep telling me about it is that they brought back the naval combat from 3 and I didn't like that.


----------



## Karma (Oct 21, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> naval combat from 3 and I didn't like that.


I never played 3 so I'm not sure how much the navel combat was improved but even then there r a lot of piraty things to appreciate about the game. 

I would consider it a modern classic if the Assassin plotline didnt bog down the experience so much.


----------



## Simon (Oct 22, 2019)

Naruto said:


> AC is trash


I would agree with you if they had no changed the formula in the last two titles. For those who haven't played the last two games, I highly reccomend you jump back in.

Odyssey was a shocking treat for me that kept delivering. Even the expansions had better gameplay and plot than full past AC games. Believe me, this is coming from a avid AC loather.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 22, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking Riot is doing what Blizzard should be doing with its franchises these days. It's depressing to say the least. Nice going for them, it's a hell of an anniversary announcement. That new shooter IP looks bland as hell, though.



From a production standpoint it looks like a Hi-Rez game, but I'll wait for more footage and impressions. Everyone is saying it's going after OW, but I rather feel it's CS. It has the bigger esports scene too.


----------



## Karma (Oct 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> I would agree with you if they had no changed the formula in the last two titles. For those who haven't played the last two games, I highly reccomend you jump back in.
> 
> Odyssey was a shocking treat for me that kept delivering. Even the expansions had better gameplay and plot than full past AC games. Believe me, this is coming from a avid AC loather.


The same guy who made Black Flag also changed the formula with Origins.

Considering hes making the next AC game and decided to take a year off, like he did with Origins, I think the next game could be really good.


----------



## Simon (Oct 22, 2019)

Karma said:


> The same guy who made Black Flag also changed the formula with Origins.
> 
> Considering hes making the next AC game and decided to take a year off, like he did with Origins, I think the next game could be really good.


Vikings is the rumored setting, which gets me even more excited.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> I would agree with you if they had no changed the formula in the last two titles. For those who haven't played the last two games, I highly reccomend you jump back in.
> 
> Odyssey was a shocking treat for me that kept delivering. Even the expansions had better gameplay and plot than full past AC games. Believe me, this is coming from a avid AC loather.



What I keep hearing of Odyssey is that it has this huge, huge open world, but with little content in comparison. There may be plenty of quests to fill your time, but they are usually the generic go from here to there kinda sort and ofttimes the game feels like work instead of fun. And the world is big just for the sake of being big while trying to emulate Witcher 3 but badly.

I wouldn't know how accurate that description is but it kinda turns me down. Apparently it's the same for Origins but to a lesser degree. Setting wise I like Origins better than Odyssey and it's world while still big is not as huge, so if I ever tried one of the newer AC's it would be Origins over Odyssey.

A Viking setting would be big tho tbh.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 22, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


>


Make another Panzer Dragoon Saga you bastards


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Oct 23, 2019)

Imagine spending 100 dollars a year on this game


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 23, 2019)

Karma said:


> Imagine spending 100 dollars a year on this game


Is there that much life left in it?


----------



## Simon (Oct 23, 2019)

It's not a bad deal for dedicated private servers, seems people are missing the point and roasting it to roast it.

It's a shit game tho lol


----------



## The World (Oct 23, 2019)

What you picking?


----------



## Karma (Oct 24, 2019)

Some absolute legend managed to get the IP before Bethesda.


----------



## Karma (Oct 24, 2019)

Ghost of Tsushima also had its release date moved up as a result.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2019)

2019 blew its load a long time ago, huh? Every single game worth a damn is being delayed to 2020.

Oh well, still the best year of this generation.


----------



## Simon (Oct 24, 2019)

Something kinda beautiful about Sucker Punch making a game for the PS4 launch and one to end it lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> Is there that much life left in it?



They're capitalizing on the idiots that actually stuck. If you don't have a big player base and the only people around are the (radioactive) smoke drug addicts, you gotta whale the fuck out of them to make as much money as possible. Everyone will shit on this game but the people who are still playing will probably spending 100 fucking bucks for basic features.

Speaking of which:


And they'll still play this fucking game. This is probably the biggest travesty of a "AAA" release I've ever seen in a long time.


----------



## Karma (Oct 24, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh well, still the best year of this generation


I still feel 2017 had a better showing tbh


----------



## Karma (Oct 24, 2019)

2015 was good too


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 24, 2019)

Karma said:


> I still feel 2017 had a better showing tbh



2017 all the way. 2019's been flaccid as hell in comparison.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2019)

The World said:


> What you picking?



This is offensively easy for me lol.

Hero of time Collection - 40
Kid Icarus - 20
Wonderful 101 - 10

With 30 points to spare since I feel the rest either don't need a port or would come out garbage. 





Karma said:


> I still feel 2017 had a better showing tbh



It felt like that because pre-2017 we had a massive drought. 17 and 18 were consistent enough, that even if 2019 was great we were already well fed so it had less of an impact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 24, 2019)

2017 solos the generation on the strength of Nier: Automata alone, frankly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2019)

I feel Resident Evil 2 would have had a bigger impact if it wasn't a remake and we already knew almost everything about it. Gameplay-wise, I think REmake 2 and Persona 5 stole the show this gen. Story-wise is won by Automata and RDR2.

Also, Nioh is criminally underrated due to comparisons with Dark Souls and Bloodborne. It was a fantastic package, with linear focused stages, but diverse satisfying combat.

Obvious honorable mention is DMC5.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 24, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also, Nioh is criminally underrated due to comparisons with Dark Souls and Bloodborne. It was a fantastic package, with linear focused stages, but diverse satisfying combat.


I love Nioh, and I agree; much like most other Soulslikes, it suffers from the comparison to Souls. I think it does enough to stand apart, and it's unfairly overlooked. It overstays its welcome a little, and there aren't enough enemy types, but it's a great foundation for the sequel. I hope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 24, 2019)

Its fucking wild that the souls-like games were only popularized this decade.

Id say Bloodborne is probably the Apex Predator of the genre


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 24, 2019)

I still haven't even played Bloodborne because the bastards won't put it on Steam


----------



## Karma (Oct 24, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> I still haven't even played Bloodborne because the bastards won't put it on Steam


If u wait a few more years, u could probably pick up a PS5 on the cheap and be able to play both Bloodborne and Demon Souls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> I love Nioh, and I agree; much like most other Soulslikes, it suffers from the comparison to Souls. I think it does enough to stand apart, and it's unfairly overlooked. It overstays its welcome a little, and there aren't enough enemy types, but it's a great foundation for the sequel. I hope.



High level play is nuts. 


I just couldn't believe the shit I never knew about even after finishing the game.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 24, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> High level play is nuts.
> 
> 
> I just couldn't believe the shit I never knew about even after finishing the game.


Jesus Christ.

Watching this makes me feel hopelessly inadequate, but it also makes me want to play again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Buskuv (Oct 26, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also, Nioh is criminally underrated due to comparisons with Dark Souls and Bloodborne. It was a fantastic package, with linear focused stages, but diverse satisfying combat.



I don't like Nioh as much as the other games, but I hate the comparisons to the Souls games because the connections between the two series are so tepid and weak that they're clearly made by people who only have vague understandings of each game.  Bonfires and Z Targeting do not Souls games make.  The play literally nothing alike aside from basic action game conventions that all games tend to have, and the fact that bonfire type shrines do some things they do in Souls games. 

And I guess, of course, the difficulty, which Team Ninja has no experience with and clearly copied from Dark Souls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2019)

That's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2019)

*Obscenely Rare Pokemon Card Sells for Record-breaking $195,000*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2019)

Blizzcon has been leaked to shit. Diablo 4 and Overwatch 2 are happening.

Diablo 4's art style looks much better but I'm going to give it all the doubt in the world before I see anything else.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2019)

Blasphamous managed to capture something only Salt and Sanctuary, Hollow Knight, and Bloodstained from all the indie Metroidvanias has managed. And that is the atmosphere of the map/castle/area being secluded from the rest of reality. That kind of world design really sucks you in, and keeps making you want to explore. Shit's wack. The backgrounds in Blasphamous have breathtaking depth to them. It's something else man.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2019)

It has a fucking interesting setting and great lore if you're into Dark Fantasy. I love how it tells enough to actually tell a coherent story if you connect the dots instead of being just vague shit open to interpretation. Not that it's a bad way of doing things but sometimes I prefer a good setting with most of its rules and forces explained.

Even thought exploration isn't the biggest focus of the design, I've actually wandered off to the point where I bended the difficulty curve. I only found Ten Piedad really late in the game and destroyed him fairly easily but found much harder bosses when I barely had any life or blood flasks yet.

I've also stopped filling flasks beyond the fifth. The game started getting too easy for my tastes midpoint.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It has a fucking interesting setting and great lore if you're into Dark Fantasy. I love how it tells enough to actually tell a coherent story if you connect the dots instead of being just vague shit open to interpretation. Not that it's a bad way of doing things but sometimes I prefer a good setting with most of its rules and forces explained.
> 
> Even thought exploration isn't the biggest focus of the design, I've actually wandered off to the point where I bended the difficulty curve. I actually only found Ten Piedad really late in the game and destroyed him fairly easily but found much harder bosses when I barely had any life or blood flasks yet.
> 
> I've also stopped filling flasks beyond the fifth. The game started getting too easy for my tastes midpoint.



That's exactly what happened to me lol. I just killed the second boss and I already have 5 flasks. 

I also found my second stabbed titty chick.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 28, 2019)

We should really make a Blizzcon thread. It’s gonna be a hell of a show this year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2019)

Shit, I forgot this came out. Bought the shit out of it, I keep forgetting Taito is schooling the industry how you make pixel games nowadays. 



Overwatch said:


> We should really make a Blizzcon thread. It’s gonna be a hell of a show this year.



If that leak was true, Diablo 4 is going to be a dumpster fire of epic proportions.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 28, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit, I forgot this came out. Bought the shit out of it, I keep forgetting Taito is schooling the industry how you make pixel games nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> If that leak was true, Diablo 4 is going to be a dumpster fire of epic proportions.



Eh, I've washed my hands of the old franchises. 

The only thing I care about is OW2. If there's gonna be a dedicated PVE mode, I want them to finally do something with the story and characters.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 28, 2019)

Overwatch said:


> We should really make a Blizzcon thread. It’s gonna be a hell of a show this year.


lez do et


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2019)

When does it start?


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 28, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> When does it start?



*BlizzCon 2019 Show dates & hours:*
Pregame Festivities: Thursday, October 31, 9 a.m. - 5 p.m. PDT
Night at the Faire: Thursday, October 31. 4 p.m. - 8 p.m. PDT (Benefit Dinner and Portal Pass holders only)
BlizzCon Benefit Dinner: Thursday, October 31. 7 p.m. - 11 p.m. PDT
BlizzCon Store: Thurs: 9 a.m. - 9 p.m. PDT / Fri & Sat: 8 a.m. - 10 p.m PDT

*Main Event:*
Friday, November 1. 9:30 a.m. - 10 p.m. PDT
Saturday, November 2. 9:30 a.m. - 10 p.m. PDT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2019)

So Friday and Saturday are when they're gonna air their new stuff?


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 28, 2019)

Yeah. Of course, with the way things are going chances are it'll all be old news by the time they roll back the curtains.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 28, 2019)

EA supposedly teasing a return to Steam with this tweet.


Giggled at this one tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2019)

It did come back, for the new Star Wars game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It did come back, for the new Star Wars game.



Okay, but make the colors pop. Skullgirls was too gritty for me.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 29, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay, but make the colors pop. Skullgirls was too gritty for me.



I'm sure it will be fine. Skullgirls had a weird 50s aesthetic so they went with khaki tones.

Also if you're PCMR you can adjust the color palette to your liking with post processing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2019)

EA bending down and adding their subscribition to Steam means I can play Titanfall 2 there. Cool. That's about the only EA game I wanted to play again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I'm sure it will be fine. Skullgirls had a weird 50s aesthetic so they went with khaki tones.
> 
> Also if you're PCMR you can adjust the color palette to your liking with post processing.



I played it on the PS3. I remember loving the characters and music and even the aesthetic itself, but I always thought they could've done better with the colors. Especially the stages. Even with the unique artstyle. 

But if they're doing Darkstalkers, we better get the busty nurse as a guest character.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> EA bending down and adding their subscribition to Steam means I can play Titanfall 2 there. Cool. That's about the only EA game I wanted to play again.



Is that the one with the good SP where you go on a buddy cop adventure with your mech?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2019)

Exactly that one, it's good shit. Titanfall 2 and Doom 4 are the modern highlights of the FPS genre.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2019)

BTW @Deathbringerpt I got three titty bondage ropes in Blasphamous. Dafuq am I supposed to do with them?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2019)

You're gonna make me do it. It's Blasphemous. Phe. Apologize to the dev of Blasphamous who's confused at your weird ass questions about his game. 

But you mean the red rosary ropes? What's the name of the item?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But you mean the red rosary ropes? What's the name of the item?



Yes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Oct 29, 2019)

The more of MW I play, the more I want to see a tactical FPS like seige from them.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2019)

Simon said:


> The more of MW I play, the more I want to see a tactical FPS like seige from them.


with the revamped engine they're using, I wouldn't mind this. But it's probably never gonna happen.


----------



## Karma (Oct 30, 2019)

3rd if we take the DS into account.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 30, 2019)

11.02.2020: Ori and the Will of the Wisps
14.02.2020: Metro Exodus (Steam)
03.03.2020: FF7 Remake
13.03.2020: Nioh 2
20.03.2020: DOOM Eternal
16.04.2020: Cyberpunk 2077
29.05.2020: The Last of Us 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 30, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> 11.02.2020: Ori and the Will of the Wisps
> 14.02.2020: Metro Exodus (Steam)
> 03.03.2020: FF7 Remake
> 13.03.2020: Nioh 2
> ...


Avengers in May


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 30, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Avengers in May



I'm not 100% sold on Marvels: Cosplayers of the Avengers just yet. 

Btw I forgot Dying Light 2, which is supposed to release sometime in 2020 too.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 30, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> 11.02.2020: Ori and the Will of the Wisps



Hell yeah


----------



## Simon (Oct 30, 2019)

As I get older I can't sit in front of a game for more than an hour or two. Anyone else have this problem? I've had this issue with a lot of big games lately, currently Outer Worlds.

Just can't keep my interest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2019)

Simon said:


> As I get older I can't sit in front of a game for more than an hour or two. Anyone else have this problem?



No. Git gud. :gitgud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 30, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes.



Then you gotta find the silent caged lady ghosts. They'll give you an extra rosary bead slot per rope. I think there's like 2 of them in the whole map. One of them is by a teleportation gate so you'll find them eventually. 



Simon said:


> As I get older I can't sit in front of a game for more than an hour or two. Anyone else have this problem? I've had this issue with a lot of big games lately, currently Outer Worlds.
> 
> Just can't keep my interest.



I thought I had this problem lately. But then 2019 happened.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I thought I had this problem lately. But then 2019 happened.





Altho I still need to stretch every 90 minutes or so or I'll risk a cramp cuz I am old and fat as shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2019)

The baby boss in Blasphamous is sponsored by durex.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2019)

Taking March off for Doom, Final Fantasy, and Nioh 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Oct 30, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No. Git gud. :gitgud


my lumbago tho


----------



## Simon (Oct 30, 2019)

interesting read, always wondered what happened to them during all that konami bullshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2019)

Simon said:


> As I get older I can't sit in front of a game for more than an hour or two. Anyone else have this problem? I've had this issue with a lot of big games lately, currently Outer Worlds.
> 
> Just can't keep my interest.



You mean like how the stimulus you recieve from video games cannot compare to the everwalking nightmare that is living?

Or uh... or something? No, not often. 

Maybe it's a genre issue. The games of the AAA scene are a bit simlar in execution lately.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2019)

Simon said:


> As I get older I can't sit in front of a game for more than an hour or two. Anyone else have this problem?


I don't know about an hour or two but I don't finish most games I play nowadays.


----------



## Karma (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2019)

Simon said:


> As I get older I can't sit in front of a game for more than an hour or two. Anyone else have this problem? I've had this issue with a lot of big games lately, currently Outer Worlds.
> 
> Just can't keep my interest.



I can still play games for longer periods of time when I am free to do so but I also go days/weeks without playing games and often play multiplayer games with my friends. 

Not sure how it will be when I get Cyberpunk 2077 but I hope I don't have your issue!


----------



## Simon (Nov 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> You mean like how the stimulus you recieve from video games cannot compare to the everwalking nightmare that is living?
> 
> Or uh... or something? No, not often.
> 
> Maybe it's a genre issue. The games of the AAA scene are a bit simlar in execution lately.


I know I'm sick of RPGs, which is sad since it's always been my favorite genre. Just an oversaturation this generation. The Witcher 3 satisfied my itch for awhile I guess.


Naruto said:


> I don't know about an hour or two but I don't finish most games I play nowadays.


Same, even when i'm enjoying said game. My backlong grows every year.


dream said:


> I can still play games for longer periods of time when I am free to do so but I also go days/weeks without playing games and often play multiplayer games with my friends.
> 
> Not sure how it will be when I get Cyberpunk 2077 but I hope I don't have your issue!


I find myself often going back to same multiplayer games lately, playing Siege and Apex with friends.

I feel like unless Cyberpunk just blows me away, it's going to end up being something I don't finish, specially since my excitement for it has completely dried up.


----------



## Karma (Nov 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2019)

I heard the Naruto dub for the first time today, and I instantly recognized Tsunade's voice.

*SHE'S FUCKING MAIEV FROM WARCRAFT*


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 1, 2019)

I feel like the gaming fatigue just comes from the amount of games I (and most people) just naturally have on tap.  I don't finish a lot of games because if it's not going to capture my interesting intently then I can play something else that I know will, or a game I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Simon (Nov 1, 2019)

Woof


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 3, 2019)

Fallout 3: Where’s my Dad? 

Fallout 4: Where’s my Son? 

Fallout 76: Where’s my Refund?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 3, 2019)

Fallout 3: Where's my Refund?

Fallout 4: Where's my Refund?

Fallout 76: Where's my Refund?


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 3, 2019)

Fallout 76: What Refund?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2019)

**Let's be coy little bitches and write a bunch of gothic inspired shit with keywords that imply 4 or 5 different games. Demon Souls? Castlevania? Silent Hill? Even Metal Gear? We so cheeky xD*
*
Shit's more annoying than anything else. Because everyone knows it's going to be Demon Souls.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2019)

I can't wait for the Souls-like hype train to die down so they can go back to making Armored Core....one day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2019)

Imagine Castlevania but Demon Souls. What a fucking insult that would be.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2019)

Some people said Legend of Dragoon and Twisted Metal were also referenced. I guess. Why not. 



blakstealth said:


> I can't wait for the Souls-like hype train to die down so they can go back to making Armored Core....one day.



Miyazaki isn't into AC and most key AC guys left Fromsoft so I doubt it'll ever be that prominent anymore. I think he mentioned it coming back in some interview but Soulsborne is clearly topbilling even if Miyazaki is kinda burned out from standard Souls games too.


----------



## Simon (Nov 5, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Imagine Castlevania but Demon Souls. What a fucking insult that would be.


As someone who loves Castlevenia, the flood of Metroidvania’s that came out this generation. Kinda sick of it.

Can’t even bring myself to start Bloodstained. Give me something different. Hell make another LoS


----------



## Karma (Nov 5, 2019)

Souls games r just 3D metroidvanias anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2019)

Yo, we doing a GOTY thread or what? 



Karma said:


> Souls games r just 3D metroidvanias anyway.



I'll smack you with a guaraná if you say fundamentally wrong shit like that.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 5, 2019)

As long as FROM keeps releasing quality shit I'm happy for them to pursue whatever.  I doubt AC is coming back any time soon, though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2019)

They Walt Disney'd the thing.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 6, 2019)

Never ever.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Simon (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Nov 7, 2019)

Its hilarious that the first boss in ds3 has the most epic sounding music


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I heard the Naruto dub for the first time today, and I instantly recognized Tsunade's voice.
> 
> *SHE'S FUCKING MAIEV FROM WARCRAFT*



Easily one of the sexiest voices I've ever heard. Nice casting. 

Ganda gif do Gonçalo, já agora.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2019)

Hope y'all doing well.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hope y'all doing well.


what are you my mum


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2019)

Modern gaming is crap.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 9, 2019)

My poor dude got swindled 

Press F


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 9, 2019)

Naruto said:


> My poor dude got swindled
> 
> Press F


F for FOOL!


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2019)

How you goinf to disagree, everything has fucking microtransaction bs or gambling straight up. Golden era of gaming is behind us.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Modern gaming is crap.



Reading this while knowing Nier Auto, DMC 5, Persona 5, BotW, Nioh, Horizon, RDR2, REmake 2, Sekiro, Smash 5, Hollow Knight, Blasphemous, Bloodstained, Cuphead, Sonic Mania, Mario Odyssey, Doom, Bayonetta 2, etc.. are all considered modern games:


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Reading this while knowing Nier Auto, DMC 5, Persona 5, BotW, Nioh, Horizon, RDR2, REmake 2, Sekiro, Smash 5, Hollow Knight, Blasphemous, Bloodstained, Cuphead, Sonic Mania, Mario Odyssey, Doom, Bayonetta 2, etc.. are all considered modern games:


Mostly japanese games.....or indie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2019)

RemChu said:


> How you goinf to disagree, everything has fucking microtransaction bs or gambling straight up. Golden era of gaming is behind us.



Arcades and game revisions sucked just as much quarters and dollars. Yet there was always some good stuff in between all the mountains of shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Mostly japanese games.....or indie



Japanese and indie games aint games?


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Arcades and game revisions sucked just as much quarters and dollars. Yet there was always some good stuff in between all the mountains of shit.


That's not comparable at all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2019)

RemChu said:


> That's not comparable at all.



Even if it isn't, my point stands.


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Even if it isn't, my point stands.



You arent paying quarters in modern stuff. Basic content progression behind a pay wall. Stuff stripped on purpose to be offered as dlc. Games shipping incomplete at full price filled with microtransactions. This shit is horrible.


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2019)

Same game barely reskinned resold as a new edition .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2019)

RemChu said:


> You arent paying quarters in modern stuff.



Arcades weren't cheap bro. Especially if you sucked.



RemChu said:


> Basic content progression behind a pay wall.





RemChu said:


> Stuff stripped on purpose to be offered as dlc.



Back then devs made games horseballs tough so you'd constantly lose and pay up to continue. Games revisions also added much more stuff than the base game to the point that one would think why they didn't just delay the game and add that stuff.



RemChu said:


> Games shipping incomplete at full price filled with microtransactions.



Arcade machines are literally microtransactions.



RemChu said:


> This shit is horrible.



I agree. But am just saying don't play that shit and instead play the good stuff.


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Arcades weren't cheap bro. Especially if you sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arcades gave way to consoles and we weren't dumping quarters into that bro. >_>
Plus arcades offer a social experience. It's not so bad for what you are getting.  Like the trends, the mobile shit, all these bad triple a trends. It's not a promising sign.

I agree mostly japanese brand stuff seems to cut out that bull shit. But any fighting game now, season pass shit+ full price game. Super deluxe edition for 80+ bucks. sad. So much greed in this industry.

Games that are "Early Access" but you have to pay lol.


----------



## Simon (Nov 9, 2019)

RemChu said:


> You arent paying quarters in modern stuff. Basic content progression behind a pay wall. Stuff stripped on purpose to be offered as dlc. Games shipping incomplete at full price filled with microtransactions. This shit is horrible.





RemChu said:


> Same game barely reskinned resold as a new edition .


You act like this stuff is rampant, most big publishers that tried this shit the last couple years got their games torn to shreds by press and consumers.

Publishers know better now not to underestimate consumers.


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2019)

Oh, forgot to mention kickstarter games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2019)

Kickstarter made Blasphemous, Bloodstained and single-handedly revived the classic rpg genre. And it managed to filter out the con jobs from the genuine developers. It literally brought and elevated certain developers from irrelevancy and completely fucking destroyed the businessmen who use games for money and fame.

It was exploited, sure but it was fucking interesting and I'm glad it started being used for vidya.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2019)

I'll agree that modern AAA gaming is generally garbage without even flinching. I mostly play the exceptions to this, not the rule. And I play big budget releases less and less.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Arcades gave way to consoles and we weren't dumping quarters into that bro. >_>
> Plus arcades offer a social experience. It's not so bad for what you are getting. Like the trends, the mobile shit, all these bad triple a trends. It's not a promising sign.
> 
> I agree mostly japanese brand stuff seems to cut out that bull shit. But any fighting game now, season pass shit+ full price game. Super deluxe edition for 80+ bucks. sad. So much greed in this industry.



It's interesting you bring up Fighting games. 

Feast your eyes on what sprite management brought us:




Granted they're not all asset dumps. But you get the point. 

One could argue Street Fighter V, as shit as it is, is more consumer friendly that any fighting game series of the 90s. 

And this coming from a guy that loved the fucking shit out 90s fighting games. 



RemChu said:


> Games that are "Early Access" but you have to pay lol.



Given that early access games gave us something like Dead Ce- hol up.. I need to reply the second post first. 



RemChu said:


> Oh, forgot to mention kickstarter games.



Come on man. KS gave us good shit. And still is. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Kickstarter made Blasphemous, Bloodstained and single-handedly revived the classic rpg genre. And it manage to filter out the con jobs from the genuine developers. It literally brought and elevated certain developers from irrelevancy and completely fucking destroyed the businessmen who use games for money and fame.
> 
> It was exploited, sure but it was fucking interesting and I'm glad it started being used for vidya.





Deathbringerpt said:


> I'll agree that modern AAA gaming is generally garbage without even flinching. I mostly play the exceptions to this, not the rule. And I play big budget releases less and less.



@RemChu Pretty much this. AAA gaming is merely a drop in modern gaming. There's a lot of good shit, even including fangames that is some quality shit. You just need to find that shit man. Honestly 2017-2019 has been one of my favorite years of gaming.


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2019)

What good comes from kickstarter?

People getting scammed from that all the time.

edit: Okay some gems from it. True. but boy do I loathe that platform.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2019)

RemChu said:


> What good comes from kickstarter?











Some of the best games this gen?


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2019)

I do enjoy shovel knight and hollow knight.

I'm just mad jaded w/ gaming today.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 9, 2019)

I fucking love gaming today.
None of the games I've loved in the past 5 years had any significant microtransactions of any kind, just DLC.  There's been dozens of great games and more coming out all the time; of course if you just constantly seek out games you know will be shit and lament and bemoan their existence instead of just... playing games you like, yeah, it's gonna be dire.

Gacha is shit; AAA Western gaming is mostly shit; mobile gaming is shit; derivative  indie pixelshit is shit.  
We're still getting fantastic games in 2019.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2019)

Where did modern gaming touch you today, Remchu?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 9, 2019)

Pigdog western gaming is the problem.

It needs to be purged.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 9, 2019)

RemChu said:


> What good comes from kickstarter?


INDIVISIBLE
CROSSCODE
SHANTAE HALF GENIE HERO
ULTIMATE CHICKEN HORSE
DIVINITY ORIGINAL SIN 2
JOTUN
SUPERHOT
A HAT IN TIME
FASTER THAN LIGHT
ELITE DANGEROUS
HYPER LIGHT DRIFTER

AND SO MUCH MORE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> INDIVISIBLE
> CROSSCODE
> SHANTAE HALF GENIE HERO
> ULTIMATE CHICKEN HORSE
> ...



 ok some good indie stuff. but anyways my problem isn't with indie games, usually indie stuff are passion projects.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2019)

Does Hollow Knight count as Western?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2019)

I am actually super glad Indie shit took off. Wont see AAA devs release games like Hollow Knight and Bloodstained any time soon. Nintendo is probably the exception tho.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 9, 2019)

It only counts as Western if I don't like it.
This is the way of the internet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> Pigdog western gaming is the problem.
> 
> It needs to be purged.



Yeah, it's okay when japan does it.

**Looks at all the samey japanese empty open world games that are crap**

Oh wait.


----------



## Simon (Nov 9, 2019)

Nier wasn't that fucking good, I said it. This forum has a infatuation with DMC action games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2019)

Simon said:


> Nier wasn't that fucking good, I said it.



Yup. Tonight is the night bitches get banned.


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 9, 2019)

Simon said:


> Nier wasn't that fucking good, I said it.


This opinion is illegal and I am calling the police


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 9, 2019)

Simon said:


> Nier wasn't that fucking good, I said it. This forum has a infatuation with DMC action games.



Anybody playing Automata for the combat missed the forest for the trees pretty hard. 
The reason it's so popular is almost certainly because it's a Yoko Taro game with ungodly music and serviceable combat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2019)

I mean that opinion would be much more acceptable if he wasn't wearing a Death Stranding avi. But dafuq can you do.


----------



## Karma (Nov 10, 2019)

Have any if u use the citra emulator?

I downloaded and a rom of pokemon for my brother but the citra emulator wont recognize the rom despite it being in .3ds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2019)

@Pirate King  @Naruto


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2019)

Karma said:


> Have any if u use the citra emulator?
> 
> I downloaded and a rom of pokemon for my brother but the citra emulator wont recognize the rom despite it being in .3ds.



Oof, tbh I just bought a 3DS again because Citra is still not ready for prime time. You can play a lot of games but performance goes up and down.

Anyway there's a lot of reasons it could be happening. Is the ROM decrypted? If that's not the problem google GBAtemp and ask around.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2019)

Simon said:


> Nier wasn't that fucking good, I said it. This forum has a infatuation with DMC action games.



You mean the original or Near a Tomato? I mean, if you're talking about Tomato, I don't think it's the best game ever made, it doesn't even play amazingly, although it's better than about any action rpg out there. I don't even think that it's the best written game in the world or anything, Yoko Taro tends to write his characters like standard shonen protagonists who all speak and act in a very...expected way. It's the morbid story beats and plot twists that force them to act outside their level of comfort which makes the story more interesting and most of all, different.

Kojima directed MGS1, 2 and 3 and those are some of the best games ever made and he earned the title of Gaming Sainthood as far as I'm concerned. But he ain't the same developer now and he doesn't really pushes gaming as an interactive medium anymore. He goes from supernatural 4th wall breaking dialogue depending on which Konami game you have saved on your PS1 to Norman Reedus covering himself and punching you if you zoom in on his cock. All his spiel of "sticks and ropes" to me are just ramblings of a developer who doesn't play video games anymore. It's such an incredibly bubbled statement to say that there aren't any games out there based on the concept of helping people. Journey accomplished what he tried to pull here more artistically and gracefully than he ever could.

Hell, Nier Automata's secret ending accomplishes that concept far better and it's a fucking bullet hell section. The idea that you have people all around the world sacrificing their +50 hour saves to help you get the secret ending to save the main characters of the story while cheering you on was honestly an emotional experience - And my cynical fucking ass doesn't really get emotional with games anymore. Someone out there put their gaming experience on the line so you could have the one, rare happy ending Taro ever wrote. That concept of cooperation was so great because everything around it is constructed within the the narrative of the game and it's not a section that's handed out to you so it feels more meaningful - Plus the music that plays really conveyed a sense of companionship, it was good shit. Meanwhile Death Stranding has Facebook Likes if you shove a ladder somewhere real good. Brava.

I don't think Yoko Taro is that good of a director (Drakengard 3 was shit through and through) and he's clearly someone who needs help of competent developers to pull his vision through. But when it comes to distinct, quirky auteurs with a vision, I'll take him over Kojima any day. At least Yoko Taro's subversions stem from a fucking nerd's irritation with gaming conventions while Kojima's subversions stem from a guy who doesn't play video games anymore so nothing feels particularly deep or even smart.



Simon said:


> This forum has a infatuation with DMC action games.



Infatuation implies an intense yet short-life passion. ^ (use bro), DMC put a ring on my finger 15 years ago, I'm with the series for life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2019)

Simon said:


> Nier wasn't that fucking good, I said it. This forum has a infatuation with DMC action games.



I'm going to assume you mean Nier Automata since the Drakengard series went largely unnoticed before.

I think it's pretty difficult to deny that it is good. You may feel it gets undeserved attention because of 2booty whereas other games with arguably better narrative value go unnoticed and you're right, that does happen, but even without the enjoyable combat and obvious fanservice I would still enjoy the story.

Tastes be tastes, but with all the actual garbage that people swear up and down is the bestest thing ever I wouldn't start my crusade with this


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ganda gif do Gonçalo, já agora.



Mesmo em criança, na altura, já achava estranho a maneira como ele deram nomes tipicamente Portugueses a todos os personagens mas depois à bruta a personagem principal era Bunny Tsukino.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Mesmo em criança, na altura, já achava estranho a maneira como ele deram nomes tipicamente Portugueses a todos os personagens mas depois à bruta a personagem principal era Bunny Tsukino.



Para ser sincero o actor que dava a voz ao Goncalo era um beto do crl


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Para ser sincero o actor que dava a voz ao Goncalo era um beto do crl



Épa Gonçalo é nome de beto e a própria personagem tinha ar de beto.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2019)

Eu só me lembro do nome do Mascarado ser Gonçalo porque é o meu nome...OH WELL. Mas eu sempre gostei dos anime portugueses mudarem os nomes só porque sim. O meu preferido acabou por ser o Vegeta chamar o Songoku de cachalote. Tipo, eu não fazia puta de ideia porque é que o Vegeta decidiu chamá-lo de baleia...e depois descobri que era só os escritores a adaptarem o nome Kakarot da maneira mais estupida possivel.

O melhor dub do planeta, ninguém consegue convencer-me do contrário.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 10, 2019)

Estrangeiros nunca compreenderão a glória que é a dobragem Portuguesa do DB, DBZ e até DBGT. 

Já a dobragem do Super é tão fraquinha, devido às regras actuais da Toei eles são obrigados a ser o mais fieis possíveis o que faz com que tenham de falar estranhamente lento, até mete dó.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> O melhor dub do planeta, ninguém consegue convencer-me do contrário.



Concordo, e o Vegeta era o melhor. Aquelas expressoes do norte eram brutais

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2019)

Two tacos please. Don't skimp on the beans.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2019)

If only we still had a section banner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 10, 2019)

Khris please we are speaking Brazilian not Mexican.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2019)

That actually physically hurt me.

Whatever happened to the language threads? Do those still exist somewhere?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If only we still had a section banner



What happened to that?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What happened to that?



Mbxx.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> That actually physically hurt me.
> 
> Whatever happened to the language threads? Do those still exist somewhere?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Khris please we are speaking Brazilian not Mexican.



Racist. Mexican is not a language. 



Naruto said:


> That actually physically hurt me.



ficar bom


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm crine


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2019)

....
....yeah, that first trailer was a lie, 100%.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm starting to think that @Shirker tinfoil hat looks pretty comfortable. The reaction to this seems overwhelmingly great purely on the merit of "it's not a blue chupacabra anymore".


----------



## Simon (Nov 12, 2019)

I need both versions of this movie to come out in some form, I need to see the original. That cannot be lost to time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2019)

Even the vibe got 180ed.


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Simon (Nov 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2019)

I have marked off another game on my backlog list. My 2nd one this year! I am on a roll!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 13, 2019)

fug all that. I want halo


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> I have marked off another game on my backlog list. My 2nd one this year! I am on a roll!


You're doing better than I am, that's for sure


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2019)

If you're aware of Prey 2's dev cycle, this is like the super villain winning.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2019)

Rare:


Obsidian:


Overwatch Fuck you edition:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Rare:
> 
> 
> Obsidian:
> ...



Holy fuck. None of these stand out.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2019)

Yeah...
Like, all of them look... nice, I guess? But very passe in general.

The Rare one I'll keep an eye on. It seems like there's something resembling heart trying to claw its way to the surface.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2019)

This is why Ubisoft keeps making Just Dance for the fucking Wii.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy fuck. None of these stand out.



Bleeding Edge looks like bootleg Overwatch. Grounded looks like a fucking cheap indie game and not in a good way, I guess Obsidian had most of their guys making Outer Worlds. Everwild *looks* really nice, especially the wild life but we have 0 gameplay so yeah. It would be the only think I'd keep up if I had an Xbone.

Fucking Microsoft seems to be making games for its gaming netflix more than anything else.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2019)

Oh and they basically announced Dualshock support for their gamer pass. Phil Spencer is such a fucking slut.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2019)

Everwild looks generic. Maybe it's me, but it doesn't look appealing at all. Looks like generic DLC for a generic failed Xbone game. Xbox suffers from the same samey color palette sony exclusives have but with seemingly 10% of the budget.


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 16, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is why Ubisoft keeps making Just Dance for the fucking Wii.



. . . they're still making this for the Wii AND it keeps selling? Wow. Anyone still making shit for the ps2 out there?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2019)

Football (soccer in redneck/weab areas of the globe) games were for a while.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2019)

I hate how November is a pretty weak month in an otherwise Godly gaming year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2019)

What are you looking for?

Phil Spencer: I look at the geographic diversity of our studios. I love the fact we now have three studios here in the UK. You can go back decades... you could argue the UK is as strong as any country in terms of its impact on the history of video games. I love that we're here in such strength. Now we have studios in Canada, studios in other parts of the US. *I think we have a hole in Asia. I've said that both to Matt and publicly. I would love to have more of an influence in our own first-party team from Asian creators. There's nothing that's imminent, so it's not a pre-announce of something. But if you just plotted where we are on the map with our first-party, that's a real opportunity for us.*

I love the fact we can stand here and announce Yakuza and Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy coming. That's through third-party relationships, which take time. And we've been really focused on that. But I think we could have stronger first-party creation capability there. We have in the past and I think we should again.



No. Go Away.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2019)

Speaking of kingdom hearts....I am mad struggling in final mix. I am on Cerberus. Trying to refresh my memories before I play 3. And it is on mid setting. Man....what has happened to me....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2019)

Shut up @the_notorious_Z.É. .....ha-ha!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 17, 2019)

You're getting old mate, your skills are no longer what they used to be.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> You're getting old mate, your skills are no longer what they used to be.


Stop reminding me of my mortality!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2019)

VGA it is then.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2019)

Naruto said:


>



Dunno why, but this vid buffering like a bitch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2019)

Okay, I just downloaded it, and lmao, good shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 18, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dunno why, but this vid buffering like a bitch.


For some reason i got a notification for you quoting me wend it fact it was Naruto.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2019)

Linkdarkside said:


> For some reason i got a notification for you quoting me wend it fact it was Naruto.



I "accidentally" quoted fixed trees vid.


----------



## Karma (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Nov 18, 2019)

thank god for USB-C


----------



## Fang (Nov 18, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> thank god for USB-C



*Thank god for Thunderbolt 3


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 18, 2019)

Fang said:


> *Thank god for Thunderbolt 3


nani


----------



## Fang (Nov 18, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> nani



PC Mustard race son


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 18, 2019)

ew mustard. I want no part of it!


----------



## Fang (Nov 18, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> ew mustard. I want no part of it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 18, 2019)

Keeping touchpad? Maybe PS4 BC? Can't imagine they would keep it for PS5 games considering it was barely used this generation.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Vino (Nov 19, 2019)

hmm this guy seems familiar, cant put my finger on it tho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2019)

Past the disappointment of this being a VR exclusive, if Capcom can make a legitimate game in VR, Valve sure as hell can. I just hope this shit is an actual game and not a fucking glorified tech demo.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2019)

VR


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> VR



Not that I disagree, Valve seems hellbent on being the next Nintendo, mistaking "innovation" with gimmick but they're also masters of what they do so it'll be interesting to see where this goes. Either this will be another fucking hot mess to rival the flops of Bethesda or herald the age of VR with some mindblowing experience. Or just a passable VR game like most FPS VR games out there from AAA companies.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2019)

also im a poorfag who doesnt have any VR helms


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

VR will never work as the go to mainstream gaming platform. Unlike movie people, real assholes have lives and juggle/multitask a fuckton of shit. Imagine VRing as a parent taking care of your kid. Pretty sure you'll be hit with child neglect or child endangerment.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2019)

Fucking gay. I'll decide between Smash and REmake 2. Although I'll be super shocked when Kojima's fuckboy who just happened to cameo in Death Stranding announces that Death Stranding wins GOTY. Maybe we should have a Conflict of Interests Award.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

>No DMC5
>Death Stranding 

Suck that Strand dick Geoff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 19, 2019)

Iirc they let voters have some sway in this so I'm guessing Ultimate will win since it has the best critic/fan reception.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

I'll vote Smash cuz REmake 2 has zero chance of winning. And by God I pray Death Stranding doesn't win.


----------



## Karma (Nov 19, 2019)

DS is prolly gonna win best soundtrack.


----------



## Karma (Nov 19, 2019)

At least SWSH didnt make it


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 19, 2019)

Control? Didn't that game bomb hard?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Control? Didn't that game bomb hard?



It didn't bomb per se but it wasn't anything to write home about in terms of sales. It did *fine*. Just *fine* Just how the main character's chin can cut leather into fine pieces.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

Control, Outer Worlds, and Death Stranding. I know they have fans, but none of those titles come close to DMC5. Fucking travesty if you ask me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just how the main character's chin can cut leather into fine pieces.



Maybe they saw that and thought it was Rebellion mistaking the whole thing for DMC5.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 19, 2019)

Sekiro is my GOTY.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2019)

Goose game > your goty


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Goose game > your goty



We're talking games. Not Pissed off God Simulator.


----------



## Karma (Nov 19, 2019)

I dont think I played a single game that came out this year. Games r so expensive that I have to wait for super low sales 

Sekiro would probably be my GOAT since it's the one I most wanna play and have really loved Fromsoft games.

Outerworlds and Control would probably come next.

I tried DMC and REsident Evil 2's demo's but felt neither game clicked with me.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 19, 2019)

Sekiro or bust.

Fuck everything if Death Stranding makes it.


----------



## Simon (Nov 19, 2019)

Death Stranding was great, 65 hours put into it. Not my GOTY though.

Honestly nothing really stood out to me this year, most my time was sunk into FF14 and Apex Legends.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Simon (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Control, Outer Worlds, and Death Stranding. I know they have fans, but none of those titles come close to DMC5. Fucking travesty if you ask me.



To be honest I never expected DMC5 to win any GOTY awards from any group of whatever dweebs host these competitions. I noticed that it was nominated for best action game so at least they pretend they care about it. And then I'll be totes surprised when Apex Legends or some shit wins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2019)

Man. Looking at the press that are eligible to vote I think Death Stranding is gonna win 

They all look/sound normie as hell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2019)

>Middle East
>Russia

Someone tell Geoff we're trying to vote for the best game, not escalate region instability


----------



## Simon (Nov 20, 2019)

Devil May Cry 5? More like I rather cry 5 times than play that game. 

Giant Bomb, Gameranx, and Gameinformer the only outlets I listen to. And boy did GB hate Death Stranding lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2019)

I am glad SamSho and Astral Chain made it in their genre categories. 

But boo for no Blasphemous in the indie category.


----------



## Simon (Nov 20, 2019)

Siege gets shafted every year for community support, also get apex legends off that fucking list.

The support for that game has been abysmal.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2019)

Simon said:


> Devil May Cry 5? More like I rather cry 5 times than play that game.



It's fine, bucko. Devil May cry is one of those series known to weed out weak motherfuckers.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 21, 2019)

Simon said:


> The support for that game has been abysmal.


how so?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2019)

Shenmue 3 is like a time box of a game. It's comfy as shit, it literally fucking feels like a Dreamcast game in terms of controls and even how it sounds in terms of voice acting and music. The scenery looks fucking pretty as shit but those character models and facial animations are a fucking bust.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> Keeping touchpad? Maybe PS4 BC? Can't imagine they would keep it for PS5 games considering it was barely used this generation.



I hope they are. It's nice for PC. Can use it as a mouse so when I'm playing something that doesn't need typing I can switch windows and stuff without leaning toward the keyboard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2019)

Capcom aint playing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Capcom aint playing.






> Capcom will follow its successful Resident Evil 2 remake with a new version of Resident Evil 3, a report today suggests.
> This comes from YouTuber , who said it was on track for a 2020 launch.
> 
> *Eurogamer has heard of the project also. Sources close to its development suggest it has been in development for some time - although the franchise's upcoming multiplayer portion .*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Nov 22, 2019)

got into the GOG Galaxy and Project xCloud betas. so happy


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2019)

I do sure hope Fallout 76 wins something, maybe "We ass fucked the customers and fans of the Fallout franchise so hard it set a Guinness record, that's gotta be good for something right?"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2019)

They better not mess Jill's hookery look in R3make.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2019)

I don't really buy that it's coming out 2020, unless it was being made in tandem with REmake 2. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They better not mess Jill's hookery look in R3make.



I'm more concerned they screw up her face, like Claire's. I don't even think it's much of a fanservice outfit but we'll be lucky if we even get it as a bonus outfit.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Nov 26, 2019)

These nibbas also said singleplayer is dead


----------



## Karma (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Simon (Nov 26, 2019)

Steam controller is $5 atm


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2019)

**Prime trilogy port with actual controls instead of waggle*
*
That's actually cool.
*
*Super Metroid Remake by Mercury Steam*


*


----------



## Lulu (Nov 26, 2019)

Does anyone here watch fighting tuesdays?


----------



## Lulu (Nov 27, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> what's that?


Its a weekly fighting game tournament. Such high levelZ. Much funZ.

Its on youtube and twitch every tuesday. [HASHTAG]#FightingTuesday[/HASHTAG] is the tag


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2019)

there's currently another Photo of the Week contest with the theme being in-game photos. maybe I'll participate again


----------



## Lulu (Nov 27, 2019)

This is for dragon ball fighterz. they have one of the best local tournaments on the planet. see more in the dragon ball fighterz thread


----------



## Lulu (Nov 27, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> there's currently another Photo of the Week contest with the theme being in-game photos. maybe I'll participate again


I can post for any game huh? even old school?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 27, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> there's currently another Photo of the Week contest with the theme being in-game photos. maybe I'll participate again


whaaat i'm in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Nov 27, 2019)

hello gamers. how was your day? currently playing contra for nes on emulator. tryna finish game without 30 lives is no small feat


----------



## Simon (Nov 27, 2019)

Thinking of making a thread dedicated to backlogs before the end of the generation.

One backlog, 401 days (give or take depending on the PS5 launch.) Anyone else got a huge ass list of games they need to finish?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2019)

I'll buy the Prime Trilogy and give it one last shot with real controls. 

I am also super okay with Mercurysteam trying a Super Metroid Remake. After MoF and Samus Returns, third time is the charm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 28, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> there's currently another Photo of the Week contest with the theme being in-game photos. maybe I'll participate again



Entry posted~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 28, 2019)

Simon said:


> Thinking of making a thread dedicated to backlogs before the end of the generation.
> 
> One backlog, 401 days (give or take depending on the PS5 launch.) Anyone else got a huge ass list of games they need to finish?



Nope. Just a small one I'm being a really lazy, procrastinating cunt with.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2019)

Simon said:


> Thinking of making a thread dedicated to backlogs before the end of the generation.
> 
> One backlog, 401 days (give or take depending on the PS5 launch.) Anyone else got a huge ass list of games they need to finish?


yes. and after this black friday and holiday season, absolutely yes.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 28, 2019)

Simon said:


> Thinking of making a thread dedicated to backlogs before the end of the generation.
> 
> One backlog, 401 days (give or take depending on the PS5 launch.) Anyone else got a huge ass list of games they need to finish?


I got that list... i am pained i may never be able to finish those games too


----------



## Lulu (Nov 28, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Nope. Just a small one I'm being a really lazy, procrastinating cunt with.


Why man? why man procrastinate? 


blakstealth said:


> yes. and after this black friday and holiday season, absolutely yes.


why you buying more games that you wont play... without help?


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 28, 2019)

Luey said:


> Why man? why man procrastinate?



One is a side Nep game, which I dunno, I guess after Megadimension I demand more. 

The other is another IF game that I've played the original version. I like it but I just haven't felt like finishing it.

THEEEEN there's another IF game that I haven't finished NG+ to get the ending I want cause the requirements are realllllllly irritating.

THHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNN there's a bunch of stuff I was just disappointed by. Namely Shining Resonance Refrain. It feels super generic and after playing the pinnacle of JRPGs that The Legend of Heroes series is, that level just doesn't cut it for me anymore. In fact that series may have ruined many lesser JRPGs for me now.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 28, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> One is a side Nep game, which I dunno, I guess after Megadimension I demand more.
> 
> The other is another IF game that I've played the original version. I like it but I just haven't felt like finishing it.
> 
> ...



I see...

Meanwhile i am unhappy. I searched the net for a DBFZ community but alas, my quest has yet to be completed


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 28, 2019)

Luey said:


> I see...
> 
> Meanwhile i am unhappy. I searched the net for a DBFZ community but alas, my quest has yet to be completed



Don't look at me. I'm still clinging to muh Budokai. I thought Tenkaichi was shit and most everything after it and DBZF I just don't like the tag team aspect.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 28, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Don't look at me. I'm still clinging to muh Budokai. I thought Tenkaichi was shit and most everything after it and DBZF I just don't like the tag team aspect.


The tag aspect is awesome if you understand it. Plus it is a simple one.
I have never played Budokai though i have heard tales about its epicness. Proly gonna youtube that later


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 28, 2019)

Luey said:


> The tag aspect is awesome if you understand it. Plus it is a simple one.
> I have never played Budokai though i have heard tales about its epicness. Proly gonna youtube that later



I can't let go of my endless cancel combos and the psycholigcal warfare of trying to get your opponent to run out of ki before you so you can melt his entire hp bar in one horribly long, ego crushing combo.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 28, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> I can't let go of my endless cancel combos and the psychological warfare of trying to get your opponent to run out of ki before you so you can melt his entire hp bar in one horribly long, ego crushing combo.


Sounds similar to DBFZ. 
Just check this high level match at CEO 2018 tournament.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 28, 2019)

Makes you wonder why the Dragon Ball franchise was having a hard on for 3D fighting games for so long


----------



## Karma (Nov 28, 2019)

Either Japan Studio or Santa Monica I think


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2019)

Wait, she left the other place? Since when? lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2019)

Guess this wasn't that much of a big deal after all. 



blakstealth said:


> Wait, she left the other place? Since when? lol



She quit like a couple of months after she announced the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2019)

SO whoever this youtubershit is, he reviewed God Hand and he's such a fan that he spent over $1000 patreon bucks to commission top quality God Hand porn.

I guess youtubers ain't all bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2019)

Karma said:


> Either Japan Studio or Santa Monica I think



Ehhhh..


----------



## Simon (Nov 28, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Nope. Just a small one I'm being a really lazy, procrastinating cunt with.





blakstealth said:


> yes. and after this black friday and holiday season, absolutely yes.





Luey said:


> I got that list... i am pained i may never be able to finish those games too


You can do this


----------



## Karma (Nov 28, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ehhhh..


Did u see the other studios she visited?

It was either Sony, Activision or Riot games


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2019)

Steam Autumn Sale is on. Time to buy indie pixelshit.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 28, 2019)

Simon said:


> You can do this


Where is the time? My responsibilities seem to keep piling up. Sometimes i have to tell my secretary to hide me from some appointments so i can get me some game action. And then the Friday evenings are the only free time i have all week. not even saturday is free   


Deathbringerpt said:


> Steam Autumn Sale is on. Time to buy indie pixelshit.


this dude got cash to spend... what ya buying? i dont have a steam account...


----------



## Lulu (Nov 28, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Guess this wasn't that much of a big deal after all.
> 
> 
> 
> She quit like a couple of months after she announced the game.


i have this fear that any game turned movie will bomb... but that just me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2019)

Luey said:


> i have this fear that any game turned movie will bomb... but that just me



Hey, can't be as bad as Super Mario Brothers.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 28, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey, can't be as bad as Super Mario Brothers.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 28, 2019)

or street fighter the movie.


----------



## Simon (Nov 28, 2019)

I legit thought Pikachu was a good movie, so I have hope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2019)

If Indivisble and Touhou Luna Nights is on sale I'll get those.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2019)

Karma said:


> Did u see the other studios she visited?
> 
> It was either Sony, Activision or Riot games



I don't think she visited every studio to actually look for a job, she also visited PG and that was just her fucking around.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2019)

Why a Jump event?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why a Jump event?



Capcom vs. Shonen Jump


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2019)

Swery has top tier taste in games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2019)

Sex Motel 18+ looks hype.


----------



## Simon (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Lulu (Nov 29, 2019)

This looks rather ...blue...


----------



## Lulu (Nov 29, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sex Motel 18+ looks hype.


Bad boy


----------



## Gledania (Nov 30, 2019)

Wanna play nioh 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

Quick poll... who is the most used among these four in PS4 games you play?
Square for me obviously...


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

So i just read those threads hyping castlevania games and metroid games.
i have only played one metroid game, it was on SNES.
Never played any castlevania games though i watched some anime about it.
can anyone of you recommend me some old school titles from the series worth a try?
The classics if you will. Thank you


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 1, 2019)

Luey said:


> Quick poll... who is the most used among these four in PS4 games you play?
> Square for me obviously...


Cross for me, I expect. Maybe Square.

Triangle is cute though.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> Cross for me, I expect. Maybe Square.
> 
> Triangle is cute though.


Cross... i use it often too as the jump button in games with jump mechanics.
Box for... quick actions eg shoot, light punch, primary something.. lol


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

I usually made threads in the past where everyone just posted a comment about the most cheap and difficult bosses they ever faced. Should i make the thread or keep the convo in this thread? The convo thread seems light on traffic though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2019)

If you count menus, X for sure.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If you count menus, X for sure.


menu no count for here charley


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 1, 2019)

There's a contest going on for best in-game photos. Consider voting for the best ones!

first place vote:


second place vote:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Dec 1, 2019)

Thinking about what my GOTY would be, and can’t believe Kingdom Hearts 3 came out this year.

The most forgettable game of 2019 imo


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 1, 2019)

Simon said:


> Thinking about what my GOTY would be, and can’t believe Kingdom Hearts 3 came out this year.
> 
> The most forgettable game of 2019 imo


the only game I bought that came out this year was Killer Queen Black. So I guess that will be my GOTY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 2, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> There's a contest going on for best in-game photos. Consider voting for the best ones!
> 
> first place vote:
> 
> ...


my two votes were surprisingly the popular opinion.
[HASHTAG]#ManOfThePeople[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2019)

They finally ported Skyrim to real life.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 2, 2019)

I just watched this youtube video about Elder scrolls lore... and... my head hurts. i love how much thought went into this game though.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 2, 2019)

Luey said:


> I just watched this youtube video about Elder scrolls lore... and... my head hurts. i love how much thought went into this game though.



In the last couple of weeks (basically almost whole of November lmao) I was spending stupid amount of hours modding my Skyrim again, and just yesterday I started playing. My shit looks better than almost every 2018/2019 game and so far runs 100% stable (fingers crossed).


----------



## Lulu (Dec 2, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> In the last couple of weeks (basically almost whole of November lmao) I was spending stupid amount of hours modding my Skyrim again, and just yesterday I started playing. My shit looks better than almost every 2018/2019 game and so far runs 100% stable (fingers crossed).


you mod skyrim bruh?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 2, 2019)

i have never mod any game... it feels so daunting


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 2, 2019)

Luey said:


> i have never mod any game... it feels so daunting



Do it. Once you start modding you can never stop. It's like an addiction. I'm currently at 432 active mods and it's still going.

Skyrim without mods is shit, but Modrim as I like to call it is better than any modern AAA game.

I was following a guide to make sure I get the best possible result. If you're interested I can find it for you, I have it saved somewhere.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 2, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Do it. Once you start modding you can never stop. It's like an addiction. I'm currently at 432 active mods and it's still going.
> 
> Skyrim without mods is shit, but Modrim as I like to call it is better than any modern AAA game.
> 
> I was following a guide to make sure I get the best possible result. If you're interested I can find it for you, I have it saved somewhere.


i like raw good old coding... c++
but i shall look it up yuh
hook me up gee
no knowledge is wasted to a computer scientist


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They finally ported Skyrim to real life.



Man he got the walk on point


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 2, 2019)

upgraded the HDD in my ps4 to 2TB over the weekend. feels good not having to delete and re-download games.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 2, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> upgraded the HDD in my ps4 to 2TB over the weekend. feels good not having to delete and re-download games.


how many games have you currently got


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 2, 2019)

Luey said:


> how many games have you currently got


I've re-downloaded maybe like 10 games so far. a lot more to go


----------



## Simon (Dec 2, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> There's a contest going on for best in-game photos. Consider voting for the best ones!
> 
> first place vote:
> 
> ...


Voted. I think it ends tomorrow so for those who haven’t voted check it out.




blakstealth said:


> I've re-downloaded maybe like 10 games so far. a lot more to go


Base PS4 or Pro? Even on the Pro too many games causes menu slowdown which I find extremely annoying. Even with my 1TB I hardly ever keep many of my games on it.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 2, 2019)

Simon said:


> Voted. I think it ends tomorrow so for those who haven’t voted check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Base PS4 or Pro? Even on the Pro too many games causes menu slowdown which I find extremely annoying. Even with my 1TB I hardly ever keep many of my games on it.


I have the pro. I don't think I've noticed too much slow performance to be honest. I upgraded it with the Seagate Firecuda SSHD.


----------



## Karma (Dec 2, 2019)

So many ps4 exclusives have such good photo modes I'm surprised there was only 1 of them in there.


----------



## Simon (Dec 2, 2019)

Karma said:


> So many ps4 exclusives have such good photo modes I'm surprised there was only 1 of them in there.


Wish it wasn’t just exclusives, I’d like more games with photo modes. Makes it easier on PC.


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2019)

I record my gaming sessions with OBS or shadowplay so I just snapshot it in VLC 

Problem is if I want the highest fidelity recordings it can be from 50-100GB for just 3 hours of play.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2019)

happy anniversary, PS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2019)

Playstation Awards were pretty neat. Ace Combat 7 sold much more than I thought it did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 4, 2019)

i saw the blasphemous game and my goodness... that game is too gangsta for me yo.
when the guy just takes his bucket hat, fills it with blood, then puts its back on.
if that aint gangsta, i dont know what is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2019)

Just when I thought FromSoftware was done with Armored Core, they go ahead and replace their Twitter banner with what seems brand new mecha shit.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 4, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just when I thought FromSoftware was done with Armored Core, they go ahead and replace their Twitter banner with what seems brand new mecha shit.


don't fuckin do this to my heart.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> don't fuckin do this to my heart.



Might as well been a shitpost since they confirmed it means nothing:


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 4, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Might as well been a shitpost since they confirmed it means nothing:


negged and reported


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2019)

Now that's a funky new banner.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 4, 2019)

That Bloodstained tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2019)

Damn. What a banner. Where's the hoe ass hoe that said modern gaming sucks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 4, 2019)

why is it so.......


*Spoiler*: __ 



japanese?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> why is it so.......
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Cuz Japan makes the best games. I thought that shit was obvious.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 4, 2019)

I can't be associated with such weeb mentality


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2019)

Western game development is being overshadowed by its indie scene counterpart that is holy fuckingly inspired by classic Japanese franchises.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2019)

jesusus said:


> RE4 looks modern enough





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Damn. What a banner. Where's the hoe ass hoe that said modern gaming sucks?



The guy who spared us Bloodstained's shitty graphics and got us artwork instead. 



blakstealth said:


> I can't be associated with such weeb mentality



Says the guy with the moe-schoolgirl-with-dinner-plate-eyes avatar. One of us, bitch.


----------



## Simon (Dec 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cuz Japan makes the best games. I thought that shit was obvious.


I dunno... have you played Death Stranding whoof


----------



## Simon (Dec 4, 2019)

Oh I just saw it, yeah that sums up the arcades interest  where’s Castlevenia tho


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 4, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Says the guy with the moe-schoolgirl-with-dinner-plate-eyes avatar. One of us, bitch.


I'm a weeb....but not that weeb.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cuz Japan makes the best games. I thought that shit was obvious.


plus they are prudent with memory and cpu resources in their game codes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The guy who spared us Bloodstained's shitty graphics and got us artwork instead.



Good point. But the game itself is heat so it's irrelevant.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2019)

Simon said:


> Oh I just saw it, yeah that sums up the arcades interest  where’s Castlevenia tho



Bloodstained covers that. Also Nerdo only featured 2019 games.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 5, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Says the guy with the moe-schoolgirl-with-dinner-plate-eyes avatar. One of us, bitch.



Tbh I almost didn't watch that anime because of the art/setting but it's one of the best I've ever seen.

Clannad is extremely good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 5, 2019)

this guy knows


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2019)

I thought 8 could get through chain of memories again.....but I am just gonna fucking YouTube that part of the story. God I forgot how awful that game was....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2019)

The Game Awards 2019 will feature around 10 new game announcements, awards show creator Geoff Keighley said in a Reddit AMA.

*“We have a bunch of brand new games being announced at the show—I think there are around 10 new games / projects being revealed if you want to count the things that no one has heard about yet,” Keighley said in response to a question about how many reveals to expect at the show. “As always the internet has a lot of really bad information out there about what you think is at the show… but it sure is fun to read.”*

One of those announcements was previously confirmed to be the debut title from developer Wolfeye Studios, which was established by former Arkane Studios directors.

Keighley also confirmed that recently leaked Resident Evil 3 remake is not one of the announcements.

*“There are no plans (never were) to do anything with Resident Evil 3 at the show,” Keighley said. “A lot of these ‘leaks’ are completely wrong. Nothing about our show has leaked as of this writing.”*

Asked if there are “any reveals that will surprise the hell out of everyone watching” or “any trailers for games people have been waiting forever for,” Keighley replied, “Dangerous questions! I’m not sure, everyone reacts differently to things. We’re just trying to make the best show we can based on the content available to us!”

The Game Awards 2019 will broadcast live on December 12 at 5:30 p.m. PT / 8:30 p.m. ET via YouTube, Twitch, Mixer, Facebook, Twitter, and various other platforms. According to Keighley, it will run about two-and-a-half hours. View the nominees here.


So 10 new game announcements the game awards, no R3make announcement, and it looks like Sony is skipping the game awards as well since they have their own SoP 2 days before the thing.


----------



## Karma (Dec 6, 2019)

State of play will probably announce RE3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2019)

A State of Play that wont suck?


----------



## Simon (Dec 6, 2019)

What’s the general opinion here on RE7?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2019)

Whelp on to KHII after playing......watching 358/2. Really brings back memories and make things click.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2019)

Simon said:


> What’s the general opinion here on RE7?



Eh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2019)

I want to play Touhou or Indivisble or Code Vein. But I usually reserve December for classic/LttP stuff. So on to Yakuza Kiwami. 

First time playing anything Yakuza if anyone is wondering.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 7, 2019)

Simon said:


> What’s the general opinion here on RE7?


There is RE7? never played it. stopped at 6


----------



## Lulu (Dec 7, 2019)

i'm playing gears of war.
[HASHTAG]#oldschool[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Lulu (Dec 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I want to play Touhou or Indivisble or Code Vein. But I usually reserve December for classic/LttP stuff. So on to Yakuza Kiwami.
> 
> First time playing anything Yakuza if anyone is wondering.


Yakuza is the open world GTA type of game right? how is it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2019)

Luey said:


> Yakuza is the open world GTA type of game right? how is it



Gimme a sec. Am just about to play.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 7, 2019)

man you been on these konoha streets since 08... respect


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2019)

Simon said:


> What’s the general opinion here on RE7?


Its good


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 7, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


>



Jason Bourne, it's Jesus Christ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2019)

Same guys that made Fast RMX. These guys are good.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 7, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


>



Oh my god.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Oh my god.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 7, 2019)

It seems no one here plays mobile games


----------



## Naruto (Dec 7, 2019)

Luey said:


> It seems no one here plays mobile games



There's a couple of really active threads for mobile games. I think it's Fate stuff?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2019)

Luey said:


> It seems no one here plays mobile games


I am playing alchemist code.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 7, 2019)

Luey said:


> It seems no one here plays mobile games


I unironically don't own a smartphone


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 8, 2019)

......KH 2 theme is now stuck in my head again. I forgot how much that add played on tv way back then.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 8, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am playing alchemist code.


what genre is this game


Disquiet said:


> I unironically don't own a smartphone


tablet then?



Mickey Mouse said:


> ......KH 2 theme is now stuck in my head again. I forgot how much that add played on tv way back then.


wats kh2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 8, 2019)

Luey said:


> what genre is this game


Tactical rpg. Like finfal fantasy tactics


Luey said:


> wats kh2


Kingdom Hearts 2.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2019)

Should we make a new thread for this? Or just have the discussion/watch along here?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Should we make a new thread for this? Or just have the discussion/watch along here?


let's definitely make a new thread


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Should we make a new thread for this? Or just have the discussion/watch along here?


Maybe conjoin the VGA and State of play into 1 thread.

They r only 2 days apart anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2019)

"Coming soon"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> let's definitely make a new thread



Make one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2019)

Kiwami keeps crashing on my PC


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Make one


ur the big and bad macho mod here. you do it

...naw, I'll make one later


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> ur the big and bad macho mod here. you do it
> 
> ...naw, I'll make one later


----------



## Lulu (Dec 8, 2019)

i see


----------



## Lulu (Dec 8, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Tactical rpg. Like finfal fantasy tactics
> 
> Kingdom Hearts 2.


makes sense. whats the size?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 8, 2019)

Luey said:


> makes sense. whats the size?


2.66 gigs


----------



## Naruto (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Disquiet (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm not of the opinion that game journalists necessarily need to be experts at gaming - it helps to have an average consumer's perspective, after all - but at the bare minimum, I think it's reasonable to expect them to be able to play games on Normal difficulty. Especially considering that Normal is usually what they're designed to be played on.

It's very possible that it's not so much a skill problem as a time problem, i.e. they played on easy because it takes less time to play on easy and they have deadlines. That's still a terrible approach when your literal job is to report on the gameplay experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kiwami keeps crashing on my PC


[HASHTAG]#PCMR[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

Sam rocket sliding at the tune of Bayonetta actually fits pretty well. I was just thinking about both these games. They obligatory yearly play gayms. 


That's been in the works if the leaks have any truth to it. If they play their cards right, it could be pretty good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2019)

liking the steelbook


official trailer with better audio.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

God damn it, that steelcover actually looks really fucking cool.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2019)

only $40/40 euros?!

fuck, I might triple dip


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

I promised myself that I would only play both those games on PC...but triple dip can't hurt, right? If I have some money to spare, I'll chip in. I know Mikami's gone but PG could grow a pair and push a sequel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2019)

If I buy this it'll be the fifth time I buy Bayonetta


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If I buy this it'll be the fifth time I buy Bayonetta



Bought it for PeeU and Switch, my brown bro? Only got it for 360 and PC, I got Bayo 2 solo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2019)

It's a huge fucking waste not calling it the "Slide me to the Moon Collection".



Deathbringerpt said:


> Bought it for PeeU and Switch, my brown bro? Only got it for 360 and PC, I got Bayo 2 solo.



Pretty much. Haven't even played the PC version yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2019)

South American GTA

What's that?



That's right. That's sum gud fukin fuud.


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2019)

2 minutes 3 seconds of Death Stranding 1 second of DMC5. I see where Geoff's priorities lie.


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> liking the steelbook
> 
> 
> official trailer with better audio.


Vanquish always looked fun so I might pick it up


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 9, 2019)

This image is literally the only thing I know about Vanquish and I'm not sure I want to ruin the magic by learning the context

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2019)

Wasn't there something happening today. Like a State of Play, I think?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2019)

Babylon's Fall looks pretty cool


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2019)

So that RE coop game is part of RE3? lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2019)

Karma said:


> Vanquish always looked fun so I might pick it up



Amazon just gave me a 10 pounds voucher so I just pre-ordered it. I don't buy much physical these days but these are my 2 favorite PG games. Gotta have something to show for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2019)

Just caught the State of Play as I was in a funeral. This one was actually good. Fucking finally they realized that these direct-style shows are literally only ever good with good announcements.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2019)

Still looks budget-y tbh. But much better than the last trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2019)

Damn. The backgrounds and setting took a massive hit. Shit looks like a bland green hill zone. Dafuq happened?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



>IGN


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2019)

why all this angst by ign


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2019)

they not wrong


----------



## Simon (Dec 11, 2019)

It gonna win


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 11, 2019)

Krazy_K_Scorpion isn't wrong.  If this game didn't have Kojima name it would be universally given high 6s low 7s and mostly forgotten.  But the Cult of Kojima and the Fuckkonami crowd think they're winning somehow voting for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Whether dude's right or not is pretty fucking irrelevant when in the service of the self-L of putting up a poll just to remove it when you didn't get the answers you wanted.

I dunno where the recent trend of people in a (semi) official capacity throwing thinly veiled tantrums came from, but I'd like it to stop. It's not funny, even in a mocking sense, just depressing.


----------



## Karma (Dec 11, 2019)

Epic


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2019)

Karma said:


> Epic



It took me a hot minute to spot precisely what traffic this is measuring.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Whether dude's right or not is pretty fucking irrelevant when in the service of the self-L of putting up a poll just to remove it when you didn't get the answers you wanted.
> 
> I dunno where the recent trend of people in a (semi) official capacity throwing thinly veiled tantrums came from, but I'd like it to stop. It's not funny, even in a mocking sense, just depressing.



It's a special kind of pathetic.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Whether dude's right or not is pretty fucking irrelevant when in the service of the self-L of putting up a poll just to remove it when you didn't get the answers you wanted.
> 
> I dunno where the recent trend of people in a (semi) official capacity throwing thinly veiled tantrums came from, but I'd like it to stop. It's not funny, even in a mocking sense, just depressing.



I mean sure, but the IGN guy is kinda justified when people rate Death Stranding highly citing reasons like "it's not fun, bland, boring, empty, etc..". It's feels like a universal trolljob at this point. 

Regardless what you think of the game, you can't deny people/journos are receiving it very bizarrely.  

If this is acceptable 



So is the general recoil from it.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Does a video game have to be "fun" to get high praise and acclaim, though? I don't think so.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I mean sure, but the IGN guy is kinda justified when people rate Death Stranding highly citing reasons like "it's not fun, bland, boring, empty, etc..". It's feels like a universal trolljob at this point.
> 
> Regardless what you think of the game, you can't deny people/journos are receiving it very bizarrely.
> 
> ...



I guess the lesson to take here is that regardless of how valid the opinion of a journo is, they'll express it in the worst possible way possible.



blakstealth said:


> Does a video game have to be "fun" to get high praise and acclaim, though? I don't think so.



You gotta be kidding here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Does a video game have to be "fun" to get high praise and acclaim, though? I don't think so.




"an activity that one engages in for amusement or fun."


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Meaningful experiences don't have to be fun just as with any other medium. Maybe with the start of this game, we can get over the preconceived notion that all video games have to be fun to be rated highly and have critical acclaim.

Like with movies for example. Not all movies are fun to watch. Some aren't created to be an enjoyable viewing experience, but instead are made for the purpose to carry a message or to to have a call to action on something. I generally don't watch those types of movies, but I can still understand why they can still have critical acclaim and be liked by many. They're still a form of entertainment. Not the kind of entertainment that I seek for, but still entertainment by definition and still entertaining to others.

Why can't video games be the same thing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Why can't video games be the same thing?



Because they're *games*. All the other stuff like meaningful experiences or whatnot are side dishes. But a game is by definition, a fun pass time for the one who engages in it. There are somewhat varying definitions of fun, that is true. But you can't say a game is good when you say it's not fun. It goes against the very core concept of what it's supposed to be.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Because they're *games*. All the other stuff like meaningful experiences or whatnot are side dishes. But a game is by definition, a fun pass time for the one who engages in it. There are somewhat varying definitions of fun, that is true. But you can't say a game is good when you say it's not fun. It goes against the very core concept of what it's supposed to be.


See, I think this is the problem here. Maybe back in the days of Pong I would agree with you. Video games WERE just that. But video games have come so far in the past half century. Why are we still defining this medium to just be types of activities we do for fun and for sport. Little things we do in out spare time. Video games are capable of doing SO SO SO much more than other types of entertainment. We can't be hung up on these old definitions anymore because we're beyond all that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Like with movies for example.



But they're not like movies, my man. They're completely different, interactive, prolonged experiences with the explicit goal of engaging someone on the moment throughout the whole thing.

Movies can afford to be more than just cheap entertainment because of the constrictions and execution of the medium. And mostly because they weren't invented to be a basic time killer. A filmmaker can pass a very specific message in a span of a few hours, whether it's a fucking bummer or a clown flipping pancakes.

Video *Games* were literally invented to be fun. If you fuck that up, you've made a bad game, no matter how good your story is. Since we're not Kojima and assume that we actually like games, you should've used another example. Specifically games that focus on telling a story without putting much emphasis on gameplay, walking simulators. Gone Home is a shit game because you do nothing but walk and read text to awkwardly find out your sister's a lesbo or whatever. Shit gameplay, subjectively "good/bad" story.

What Remains of Edith Finch is basically a walking simulator but it does so many creative things with the nature of the story being told through an interactive medium that it has its cake and eats it too. Tells a depressing story while being fun in the way its told. Fuck it, I'm turning this post into a recommendation. This game pushes as much as it can in terms of storytelling in a game. This is the kind of shit Kojima wishes he could pull off.

And even if I did judged wether a game is good not regardless of how unfun it is, Death Stranding doesn't even have much going for it besides the gameplay.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 12, 2019)

The definition of FUN can be subjective, people who like Death Stranding find it fun in its own way, that's why this all "Death Stranding ain't a fun game" thing people like to say (surprisingly when praising the game) is absurd.

I mean if people find those ultra mega hard Japanese shooters or games that require excessive management like The Sims or Football Manager fun, then so is Death Stranding.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2019)

Sims is pretty fun. Football Manager is just Excel sheets with salad dressing explicitly made for people who like crunching numbers. Just because some depressed people who find comfort in the damp security of their mancave think math is fun, that doesn't make it a good game. That's my objective opinion on subjectivity. Trust me, I'm a lawyer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> See, I think this is the problem here. Maybe back in the days of Pong I would agree with you. Video games WERE just that. But video games have come so far in the past half century. Why are we still defining this medium to just be types of activities we do for fun and for sport. Little things we do in out spare time. Video games are capable of doing SO SO SO much more than other types of entertainment. We can't be hung up on these old definitions anymore because we're beyond all that.



Who's "we"? Generally speaking mainstream audiences still gauge games based on how fun/engaging they are. Proof is how the most selling/played games are still games with highly engaging/interactive gameplay (sports, shooters, mobishit, etc..). And how games like Death Stranding are considered highly divisive. While movies were allowed (and even praised) to be "more than fun" as far as I can remember. 

But that's beside the point. The core concept of video games is engagement/fun/interactivity. It's an input/output connection based medium. Meaning you're only going to get the expected or desired output through (player) input. If that specific dimension is dull or outright sucks, then the whole thing breaks apart.



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> The definition of FUN can be subjective, people who like Death Stranding find it fun in its own way, that's why this all "Death Stranding ain't a fun game" thing people like to say (surprisingly when praising the game) is absurd.



Some people find SCAT erotic. While most people wont find it sexy at all. But you wont catch SCAT-folk saying it's shit.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Sims is pretty fun. Football Manager is just Excel sheets with salad dressing on it explicitly made for people who like crunching numbers. Just because some depressed people who find comfort in the damp security of their mancave think math is fun, that doesn't make it a good game. That's my objective opinion of subjectivity. Trust me, I'm a lawyer.



I'm a diehard football fan and I play at a depressingly amateur level, and trust me when I say, Football Manager sucks and is in no way a fine simulation of the sport.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Gonna leave y'all with this. Gonna take a nap till the Geoff Awards starts cuz I'll have to go to work after it's done. Wish I was born a petrodollar prince fuckboi.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm probably not gonna watch since I need to hit the gym in the morning but I'll decide on the moment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm probably not gonna watch since I need to hit the gym in the morning but I'll decide on the moment.



According to Kojima you get free gains staring at Normun reeds' dick. He tell me.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But that's beside the point. The core concept of video games is engagement/fun/interactivity. It's an input/output connection based medium. Meaning you're only going to get the expected or desired output through (player) input. If that specific dimension is dull or outright sucks, then the whole thing breaks apart.


What are we, robots? lol



Deathbringerpt said:


> But they're not like movies, my man. They're completely different, interactive, prolonged experiences with the explicit goal of engaging someone on the moment throughout the whole thing.
> 
> Movies can afford to be more than just cheap entertainment because of the constrictions and execution of the medium. And mostly because they weren't invented to be a basic time killer. A filmmaker can pass a very specific message in a span of a few hours, whether it's a fucking bummer or a clown flipping pancakes.
> 
> ...


I'm not relating solely video games to movies as mediums. I'm relating to how video games can be perceived similarly to how movies are perceived. By saying that video games were invented for this one purpose means that it should stick in its lane and keep doing this purpose sounds so close-minded to me. Now, movies have evolved to elicit many different reactions.Why can't video games evolve to being more as well? 

Going back to fun, though. You said it yourself: video games are experiences with the explicit goal of engaging someone on the moment throughout the whole thing. Does the term "engaging" have to correlate with being fun? I don't think so. I'll give another example. Phones were invented to do one purpose: have one person talk to another. Phones in 2019 don't let us only talk to people. They run our lives now. And with your example with Edith Finch. Do I find it "fun" to just walk around? No, but is it an engaging experience seeing how the game unfolds? Sure. What good has come to our lives by not challenging what a certain thing is and what it can and can't do? Why are video games stuck with idea that they're meant to be "fun" interactive experiences?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2019)

Karma said:


> Epic


People watching Pornhub on the 3DS.

I couldn't connect to most websites period without page scripts fucking up, and these assholes are putting up with this shit?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2019)

Jesus, I remember using my 3DS to browse crap in airports waiting for connecting flights. I felt I was browsing in the fucking 90s. That is some commitment to jerking off.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Trust me, I'm a lawyer.


don't mess with me bro. I've watched all of daredevil on netflix and a couple seasons of Better Caul Saul


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2019)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention. Poets of the Fall came to Lisbon for a concert couple of weeks ago and they ended up playing Late Goodbye from Max Payne 2. Shit was fucking dope. 



blakstealth said:


> don't mess with me bro. I've watched all of daredevil on netflix and a couple seasons of Better Caul Saul



Finish the rest of Better Call Saul. Better than Breaking Bad.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I mean sure, but the IGN guy is kinda justified when people rate Death Stranding highly citing reasons like "it's not fun, bland, boring, empty, etc..". It's feels like a universal trolljob at this point.
> 
> Regardless what you think of the game, you can't deny people/journos are receiving it very bizarrely.
> 
> ...



Trust me I get it. And I know for a fact he's right because I've seen a fair share of indie games that are pretty much functionally the same as DS that got routinely shit on for being pretentious. That Koji's name helps it isn't really something I'll argue against.

That's not the point tho.

I don't have the patience to see that type of thing as anything but retardedly arrogant. Because it is. I haven't followed the game's reviews enough to know of any controversy or anything going on, but if it is really that prevalent, either have the forethought to not put up a poll (no one forced them), or just deal with the fact that a game got memed into winning. Shit's a pointless popularity contest anyway; all of it is, _who gives a fuck?_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus, I remember using my 3DS to browse crap in airports waiting for connecting flights. I felt I was browsing in the fucking 90s. That is some commitment to jerking off.



Horny is an unstoppable force that has yet to hit an immovable object that quells it. The real impressive thing is that for however fruitless, we continue to try.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> The definition of FUN can be subjective, people who like Death Stranding find it fun in its own way, that's why this all "Death Stranding ain't a fun game" thing people like to say (surprisingly when praising the game) is absurd.
> 
> I mean if people find those ultra mega hard Japanese shooters or games that require excessive management like The Sims or Football Manager fun, then so is Death Stranding.


 how dare you compare DS to FM


Deathbringerpt said:


> Sims is pretty fun. Football Manager is just Excel sheets with salad dressing explicitly made for people who like crunching numbers. Just because some depressed people who find comfort in the damp security of their man cave think math is fun, that doesn't make it a good game. That's my objective opinion on subjectivity. Trust me, I'm a lawyer.


people who find maths fun are depressed huh...



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Who's "we"? Generally speaking mainstream audiences still gauge games based on how fun/engaging they are. Proof is how the most selling/played games are still games with highly engaging/interactive gameplay (sports, shooters, mobishit, etc..). And how games like Death Stranding are considered highly divisive. While movies were allowed (and even praised) to be "more than fun" as far as I can remember.
> I'm a diehard football fan and I play at a depressingly amateur level, and trust me when I say, Football Manager sucks and is in no way a fine simulation of the sport.


 FIFA is the best simulation then?


----------



## Simon (Dec 12, 2019)

I think Journey might be my favorite walking sim of all time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2019)

walking sim. lol


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2019)

PS5 next year??? FUCK YEA Knew it was a good idea to never buy a PS4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2019)

wtf is this


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2019)

Ok, today is a historical day for me it seams:

First of all, Sekiro has won GOTY and now:


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2019)

THQ don't fuck with me, this is something holy for many Europeans next to The Witcher!


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2019)

I just wanted to meme here but I ran into all of the Kojima-dick-sucking from the last week (and all over a misunderstanding to boot) so y i k e s.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

This reminds me. Twisted Metal-like games need a comeback. In fact, it's the kind of Battle Royal game I'd be into. That is shit tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

What even is this game?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What even is this game?



God damn some people are fucking incredible at BotW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Naruto said:


> God damn some people are fucking incredible at BotW



It really feels like a classic game for sure with how much shit there is to discover/unfold. I find something new every time I see it in my feed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

I am done with Yakuza Kiwami. The game keeps crashing on me. What a shit port.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Pc version ?



Yeah. I ended up buying Indivisible instead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

off-topic but I feel this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2019)

The Most Underrated Games Of The Decade by Kotaku



>Remember Me
>Final Fantasy XIII

Yes. The two games that raised major flags that Capcom and Square were beginning to completely lose it. Those games. And I thought DA2 was rated highly by both fans and reviewers.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 16, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And I thought DA2 was rated highly but both fans and reviewers



Dragon Age 2? That game was dogshit. Literally copy pasted dungeons.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Dragon Age 2? That game was dogshit. Literally copy pasted dungeons.



Well, good to know.


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2019)

Like DS2 I forgave it somewhat because it had great expacs

With DS2 I was far more forgiving


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 16, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And I thought DA2 was rated highly by both fans and reviewers.


It was not. It wasn't as universally poorly received as FF13 (a game I love but wouldn't defend), but people did hate it.

DA2 has a lot of charm, with great characters and some _theoretically_ good story beats and ideas, but it's a mess. Dungeons are quite literally copy-pasted from maybe half a dozen templates at most, the story's execution is poor (the whole thing takes place over the course of a decade but you never get the impression of time passing), combat is fun but mindless compared to the first game...




...I'd probably still rather play DA2 than Inquisition though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Dec 17, 2019)

Ever since I lost my shadow of War its the only game I want to play


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

Konami Yatsa said:


> Ever since I lost my shadow of War its the only game I want to play



git DMC5. It's 36 bucks on Amazon.


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Dec 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> git DMC5. It's 36 bucks on Amazon.


 I have dmc 5, I want to decapitate some orcs God damn it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Most Underrated Games Of The Decade by Kotaku
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm more lenient on Remember Me since it was a whole new game with a half decent concept instead of grabbing a classic Capcom series and fucking it up beyond recognition. Final Fantasy 13 was hilarious. Lived with a guy who bought hte shit and while the graphics were insane, the game fucking played itself. 

All in all, actually not a half bad list.


----------



## Karma (Dec 17, 2019)

Any list that shit talks Infinite is based tbh


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 17, 2019)

I remember when Bioshock Infinite first came out, everyone sang its praises, and I found it lukewarm. Nowadays everyone seems to act as though it was terrible the whole time and everyone knew it, but my opinion hasn't really changed. The game was pretty okay across the board, but felt like it had parts missing and wasn't quite as ingenious as it clearly thought it was. I never played the DLC; did that sour people on it?

Bioshock 2 wasn't terrible at all, but it wasn't memorable at all either. The first game's "moral choices" were trivial and uncomplicated, to be sure, but they had little to do with the great metanarrative twist its story was built around. The second had marginally better moral choices but no punch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2019)

ok capcom how many blowjobs do you want


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


>


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2019)

Im waiting for the Tekken girls x SF girls crossover and the accompanying fanart


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

I already have my fan-made Darkstalkers 4 roster ready:


Morrigan/Lilith [Succubus]
Demitri [Vampire]
Donovan [Dhamphir]
Anakaris [Mummy]
Bishamon [Possessed Armor]
Felicia [Catwoman]
Hsein-Ko [Jiangshi]
Huitzil [Robot]
Victor [Frankenstein]
Talbain [Werewolf]
Rikuo [Merman]
Sasquatch [Yeti]
Q-Bee [Giant Ass Human Bee, I dunno lol]
Pyron [Alien]
Lord Raptor [Zombie]
Jedah [Demon]
B.B. Hood [Human]
Dante [Demon Hunter]
Asura [God]
Wendigo Character
Harpy Character
Gorgon Character
Angel Character


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

SFxTekken was more interesting in terms of concept and they shit that game hard.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I already have my fan-made Darkstalkers 4 roster ready:
> 
> 
> Morrigan/Lilith [Succubus]
> ...



A new character needs to be that kid Donovan is protecting but full blown RE6 Sherry mode, thicc as hell and I don't know, a sorceress or something. An Arachne babe should definitely come up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A new character needs to be that kid Donovan is protecting but full blown RE6 Sherry mode, thicc as hell and I don't know, a sorceress or something. An Arachne babe should definitely come up.



Grown up Anita would mean.. Holy shit.. Grown up BB Hood. Fuck yesssssssssss. 

For the longest time I thought Pyron was a Jinn until I read he was an alien. So I guess have one of those as well.  

I wanted to include another insect monster, but Q-Bee already covers that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> a sorceress or something



Fuck dude. Bring Tessa from Red Earth.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2019)

Man, a Teen Psycho BB Hood would be the tighest shit. Friend of mine once linked me a video that focused how well put out she ended up being in Darkstalkers. I don't remember which but gonna look for it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm posting this here.

A team of sonic fans released SONIC 3 AIR.



It's a PC port of Sonic 3 with a lot of improvements.
You need the original roms of Sonic 3 & Knuckles to run it. You can choose your BGM, power ups, physics, filters.

It has 16/9 like Sonic Mania, runs on Native PC ( it just use the roms for sprites and BGM ).
There are no slowdowns or camera shenanigans.


Next is the new update of Sonic Robo Blast 2



Runs on a custom Doom engine, it's basically Sonic 3d on Saturn, but good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Grown up Anita would mean.. Holy shit.. Grown up BB Hood. Fuck yesssssssssss.
> 
> For the longest time I thought Pyron was a Jinn until I read he was an alien. So I guess have one of those as well.
> 
> I wanted to include another insect monster, but Q-Bee already covers that.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, a Teen Psycho BB Hood would be the tighest shit. Friend of mine once linked me a video that focused how well put out she ended up being in Darkstalkers. I don't remember which but gonna look for it.



Found it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, a Teen Psycho BB Hood would be the tighest shit. Friend of mine once linked me a video that focused how well put out she ended up being in Darkstalkers. I don't remember which but gonna look for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Found it.



Yup. Sums up BB Hood perfectly. She's one of Capcom's best characters and they're not even aware of it. Hell, she's good enough to have her own game IMO.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm uploading a video of Sonic 3 AIR, because holy shit. This version of Sonic 3 is probably my favorite Sonic game.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2019)

I really do wonder why Sonic has the best fangames.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2019)

So I saw this 90s anime movie called Spriggan which channels the  that most anime had at the time on account of Ghost in the Shell's success. It was so well animated that I decided to read on it and turns out From Software made a game based on the original manga and it was one of the first  3D action-adventure games ever made.


FromSoft had some range back in the day. Kuon is still the best horror game no one ever played.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2019)

I am extremely embarrassed to say I only knew about FromSoftware from Demon Souls. I heard about the Armored Core games, but I wasn't into it so I never bothered learning who made them.


----------



## Karma (Dec 18, 2019)

A Hat in Time
Dragon's Dogma
Hollow Knight

These r my Christmas pick ups so far

I'm open to any recommendations btw


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2019)

No harm done, I loved Kuon without even knowing it was FromSoftware, I picked that thing from a bargain bin in my hometown. I also played Ninja Blade thinking it was like Ninja Gaiden when it was more like a turd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2019)

BTW last NG game was Yaiba released 6 years ago. Yet to play 3. Weirdly, I hear the WiiU version is the best one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 18, 2019)

So I've been playing the Grandia HD Remaster and I have a question, just out of curiosity: does anyone _actually like_ sprite smoothing filters in games with pixel graphics? Anybody?

That was a rhetorical question. No, nobody likes sprite smoothing filters, because they always look bad. Why do developers of remasters and the like even bother implementing them? What's the purpose? Is there a very influential lobby that will buy retro games only if their sprites are made to look worse first?

I mean, at least the filter is usually optional so I can at least dismiss it as a waste of resources. But not in Grandia HD Remaster, oh no. Whose idea was this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



The dino resurgence is upon us


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2019)

Can I play games? Can people fuck off and let me be a nerd for a few days? It's fucking cold, rains all the time and I don't like being in bars soaked.

Fucking hell, why does everyone wants to do shit during our sloppy wet winters. I'mma go home.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 19, 2019)

Since the devs are Portuguese totally missed opportunity to have Neo Macau instead of Neo Hong Kong.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 20, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Can I play games? Can people fuck off and let me be a nerd for a few days? It's fucking cold, rains all the time and I don't like being in bars soaked.
> 
> Fucking hell, why does everyone wants to do shit during our sloppy wet winters. I'mma go home.



BUNCH OF BALL WASHIN' BASTARDS


----------



## Karma (Dec 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 21, 2019)

No wonder they wanted to be as chill as possible with the guy. Having rights over shit like merchandising is where the cheddar comes from. Sapkowski's still a bitter asshole.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 22, 2019)

Steam Awards has DMC5 for GOTY contender. PC Master race is alright.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon (Dec 23, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No wonder they wanted to be as chill as possible with the guy. Having rights over shit like merchandising is where the cheddar comes from. Sapkowski's still a bitter asshole.


Wonder what he's getting out of the netflix series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 24, 2019)

Bah, humbug.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Xmas gaymers


----------



## Simon (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 25, 2019)

At least I didn't get a Switch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2019)

Oh shit @Jake CENA made his own console.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2019)

Jesus Christ, I'm full.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 25, 2019)

Playing MGS revengance... that Kojima guy is quite detailed in his stories though


----------



## Lulu (Dec 25, 2019)

merry christmas all


----------



## Lulu (Dec 25, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus Christ, I'm full.


i am having jollof rice roight now... aint full yet


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 25, 2019)

Should I buy Ryza?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 26, 2019)

Meh  @Rakuyo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2019)

Patapon was great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2019)

Either it was great, or am having some serious nostalgia goggles for it being my only thing to play on the PSP for a long ass time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 26, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh shit @Jake CENA made his own console.



mine is called Snitch though


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 26, 2019)

I tried Patapon back in the day but I couldn't understand the game, I guess it was just not my thing.

LocoRoco was great though.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 26, 2019)

Couple quick questions:

Got a Steam giftcard for Christmas, and with the sale on what should I get?  Difficulty: I'm old, and have limited time to actually play the games I get, so single-player friendly to pause is pretty much a must.

Kids got a Switch for Christmas, what are good games to point them towards?  Difficulty: 7-year-old non-gamer girl and 9-year-old likes-Minecraft boy.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 26, 2019)

The other day I made my first ever Steam purchase, a bundle of the remastered versions of Age of Empire I and II, games I played a lot in my youngling days, they are still great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Dec 26, 2019)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Couple quick questions:
> 
> Got a Steam giftcard for Christmas, and with the sale on what should I get?  Difficulty: I'm old, and have limited time to actually play the games I get, so single-player friendly to pause is pretty much a must.



Can you give me two or three examples of games you like? I will recommend you some based on your preference and stipulated limitations.



WorkingMoogle said:


> Kids got a Switch for Christmas, what are good games to point them towards?  Difficulty: 7-year-old non-gamer girl and 9-year-old likes-Minecraft boy.


 is a really well made puzzle game for very young children.

 is a safe bet.

, once it comes out, has some elements of minecraft and it's cutesy which girls are usually into.

If you can find what else they like I can recommend others, but there shouldn't be a barrier of entry for these games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2019)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Kids got a Switch for Christmas, what are good games to point them towards?  Difficulty: 7-year-old non-gamer girl and 9-year-old likes-Minecraft boy.


Mario Odyssey 
That Yoshi Craft game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2019)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Couple quick questions:
> 
> Got a Steam giftcard for Christmas, and with the sale on what should I get?  Difficulty: I'm old, and have limited time to actually play the games I get, so single-player friendly to pause is pretty much a must.
> 
> Kids got a Switch for Christmas, what are good games to point them towards?  Difficulty: 7-year-old non-gamer girl and 9-year-old likes-Minecraft boy.



Katana Zero is one of my favorite short games this year. It's short and easy but actually requires some kinda effort to progress so it hits a good balance. The story and music are also good, with a heavy gritty cyberpunk setting, interesting characters, and edgy plot. Gameplay itself is unique with the quick respawn and slowdown systems, in that it gives you a bunch of mechanics to experiment with. I feel like it might suit your lifestyle.


it's 10 bucks on steam now



As for the Switch, you can't go wrong with the multiplayer games like Smash and Mario Kart, especially if you don't mind playing with your family. If you're looking for single player stuff, I'd recommend Super Mario Odyssey. The length is average, around 11-13 hours depending on your playstyle, but it can clock up to 50 hours if you're a completionist. It's easily one of the most prettiest games on the Switch, and controls are just ridiculously tight with a lot of fun gameplay and stuff to do. Music and stages are also top notch.



EDIT: Ninjaaaaaaa'd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 26, 2019)

The reason I suggested captain toad and not Mario Odyssey is because you can't really lose, and it's a very contained experience.

It's very evidently made for small children.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 26, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Can you give me two or three examples of games you like? I will recommend you some based on your preference and stipulated limitations.


_Generally_ I tend towards RPGs, but I'll grant that it's a lot harder to find blocks of time to play story driven games lately :/  Fallout3/4 and Skyrim I put a lot of hours in.  Disgaea 5 as well.  I've got Pathfinder: Kingmaker and Pillars of Eternity 2 but haven't really been sucked in to either of them.

I've sunk a _ton_ of hours into Rimworld, which is awesome and everyone should check it out.  I don't know that that's useful for a recommendation though 

I loved X-Com and X-Com 2 as well for the tactical gameplay and the balance of a lot of different things going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2019)

Naruto said:


> The reason I suggested captain toad and not Mario Odyssey is because you can't really lose, and it's a very contained experience.
> 
> It's very evidently made for small children.


Mario Assist Mode makes losing real hard. My roommates son is 5. He beat the whole game


----------



## Ren. (Dec 27, 2019)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Couple quick questions:
> 
> Got a Steam giftcard for Christmas, and with the sale on what should I get?  Difficulty: I'm old, and have limited time to actually play the games I get, so single-player friendly to pause is pretty much a must.
> 
> Kids got a Switch for Christmas, what are good games to point them towards?  Difficulty: 7-year-old non-gamer girl and 9-year-old likes-Minecraft boy.


Welcome to the dady of steam that is I.

what is your budget, what type of game you want?

Etc


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2019)

How to delete someone from Smash:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 27, 2019)

EvilMoogle said:


> _Generally_ I tend towards RPGs, but I'll grant that it's a lot harder to find blocks of time to play story driven games lately :/  Fallout3/4 and Skyrim I put a lot of hours in.  Disgaea 5 as well.  I've got Pathfinder: Kingmaker and Pillars of Eternity 2 but haven't really been sucked in to either of them.
> 
> I've sunk a _ton_ of hours into Rimworld, which is awesome and everyone should check it out.  I don't know that that's useful for a recommendation though
> 
> I loved X-Com and X-Com 2 as well for the tactical gameplay and the balance of a lot of different things going on.



Disco Elysium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 27, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Disco Elysium.


I got that but that is 30 EUR +.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2019)

EvilMoogle said:


> _Generally_ I tend towards RPGs, but I'll grant that it's a lot harder to find blocks of time to play story driven games lately :/  Fallout3/4 and Skyrim I put a lot of hours in.  Disgaea 5 as well.  I've got Pathfinder: Kingmaker and Pillars of Eternity 2 but haven't really been sucked in to either of them.
> 
> I've sunk a _ton_ of hours into Rimworld, which is awesome and everyone should check it out.  I don't know that that's useful for a recommendation though
> 
> I loved X-Com and X-Com 2 as well for the tactical gameplay and the balance of a lot of different things going on.


If you like XCOM do yourself a favor and get Mario Rabbids Kingdom Battle. I know this sounds counter intuitive, but it's one of the funnest games and it's basically XCOM with Mario characters. It's also hilarious to watch Mario snipe someone from around a corner when they go to take a move action.

Now that I am on the computer I can give you a better list.


Mario Maker 2 is fun for kids as they can make their own levels, my two of my friends have kids obsessed with it although their levels are objectively terrible and almost unplayable as they just stack goombas or something. It is a neat creative outlet and then you can also just play the online levels yourself. The community is nice too. The levels uploaded by my friends five year old get comments and likes and he fell really proud of it.
For you, you might want Octopath, it's a decent RPG. Also if you missed Tales of Vesperia the switch version is usually cheap and it's really good too.
Another good game for a challenge is Celeste, you can get it on Steam or Switch, it's a platformer, but it's got a neat story about anxiety and never giving up.
If you like strategy battle games Fire Emblem Three Houses. I would be a bad fan if I didn't tell you about it. It's my favorite game of the year and one of my favorites ever (I'm the mod of two Fire Emblem subreddits now because of it). I feel in love with the characters, there's some heartbreaking choices and it's really well written. It's not hard unless you want it to be and with four different routes it's worth the money for sure.
Avoid Mario Bros U Deluxe unless you really want to get frustrated with your kids for screwing you out of power ups and killing you with their weird actions. It's also a bad Mario game, it's not a bad game, it's just kind of a boring Mario that seems like paint by numbers BS. They tricked me into buying it for Peachette, though...
Untitled Goose game would be fun for the kids and you really can't lose, you're only ever stalled if anything. It's super cheap too and has a really cute art style.
Luigi's Mansion 3 is really easy, but it's also one of the best looking Mario games ever.
For Switch RPGs people will tell you to get Xenoblade Chronicles. I am in the minority but I don't really like the game. I think the fanbase got drunk of gigantic anime tiddies and couldn't think straight. There's some great stuff in it: the music is amazing, Nia as a character and some other side people, the world is interesting, though it seems a little too contrived for it to be a thing. But I couldn't get over the bad map design (get ready to be lost a lot) the uneven voice acting and repeated lines and a combat system I didn't fully understand for 40 hours of a 60 hour game. And you know me, I understand THAC0.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 27, 2019)

It's a damn shame that Xenogears and Xenosaga are going to be lost to time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> Welcome to the dady of steam that is I.
> 
> what is your budget, what type of game you want?
> 
> Etc


I've got a $50 gift card, I don't mind going slightly over that (eg a $60 game would be fine, I'm not looking for a $35 game that is great once you buy $270 worth of DLC for it).

My general preferences are either games with engaging stories, or games with deep enough strategic levels I can sink my teeth into them.  Biggest requirement is it has to be something I can pause and walk away from on limited notice though, as my ability to get solid blocks of gaming time is limited now-a-days.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 27, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Disco Elysium.


Definitely makes the short list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 27, 2019)

EvilMoogle said:


> I've got a $50 gift card, I don't mind going slightly over that (eg a $60 game would be fine, I'm not looking for a $35 game that is great once you buy $270 worth of DLC for it).
> 
> My general preferences are either games with engaging stories, or games with deep enough strategic levels I can sink my teeth into them.  Biggest requirement is it has to be something I can pause and walk away from on limited notice though, as my ability to get solid blocks of gaming time is limited now-a-days.


Well:


You can add me on steam if you like:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 27, 2019)

Naruto said:


> If you can find what else they like I can recommend others, but there shouldn't be a barrier of entry for these games.


Jr.Moogle has been playing MInecraft for _years_.  He's recently been playing Mario Cart on his DS and doing okay with that.  He doesn't have a lot of experience with other types of games tough (I got him Kingdom Hearts on the PS3 but he never really gave it a chance).

Mooglette hasn't really played any video games.  She does well enough with party type games when we're playing them but I don't think she's ever just sat down to play a game.  Animal Crossing was one that was on my list for her, when it comes out.



QMS said:


> Well:
> 
> You can add me on steam if you like:


(And work helpfully blocked all of this post, I'll have to check it out when I get back home.   )


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 27, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> The other day I made my first ever Steam purchase, a bundle of the remastered versions of Age of Empire I and II, games I played a lot in my youngling days, they are still great.



Classics, this is how I know you are a man of culture. Currently playing AoE II DE myself. Played the HD version before that, and the original since when I was a child.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 27, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Classics, this is how I know you are a man of culture. Currently playing AoE II DE myself. Played the HD version before that, and the original since when I was a child.


20 Jun, 2015 Age of Empires II (2013): The Forgotten Retail
20 Jun, 2015 Age of Empires II Steam Store
22 May, 2019 Age of Empires III: Complete Collection Retail Retail
7 Jun, 2019 Age of Empires II (2013): Rise of the Rajas Steam Store
7 Jun, 2019 Age of Empires II (2013): The African Kingdoms Steam Store

 And I think I will buy the first one soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> 20 Jun, 2015 Age of Empires II (2013): The Forgotten Retail
> 20 Jun, 2015 Age of Empires II Steam Store
> 22 May, 2019 Age of Empires III: Complete Collection Retail Retail
> 7 Jun, 2019 Age of Empires II (2013): Rise of the Rajas Steam Store
> ...



I also got the DE of AoE I. Haven't played it yet though.

I own AoE III as well. It's supposed to get a Definitive Edition too eventually.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 27, 2019)

Gonna second Disco Elysium.
Also Sekiro has no DLC.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm not _opposed_ to DLC exactly.  I'm just not looking to turn a gift card into a massive expense.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions, I'll probably pick something tonight so I can play over the weekend 

I'll nudge kids on switch games when they go to spend their X-mas gift cards.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2019)

The 180 this movie did tho


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Dec 27, 2019)

WorkingMoogle said:


> I'm not _opposed_ to DLC exactly.  I'm just not looking to turn a gift card into a massive expense.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the suggestions, I'll probably pick something tonight so I can play over the weekend
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




21 Dec, 2019 Cyberpunk 2077 Gift/Guest Pass
20 Dec, 2019 Disney Classic Games Aladdin and the Lion King Steam Store
20 Dec, 2019 Disney's Hercules Action Game Steam Store
18 Dec, 2019 Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice (Rest of World) Steam Store
16 Dec, 2019 Cuphead Gift/Guest Pass
6 Dec, 2019 Blasphemous Retail
6 Dec, 2019 Shadow of the Tomb Raider Retail
26 Nov, 2019 State of Decay: Year One Survival Edition Retail
25 Nov, 2019 Jack & the creepy Castle Steam Store
25 Nov, 2019 Invaders! From Outer Space Steam Store
23 Nov, 2019 Section 8: Prejudice - Complimentary Retail
23 Nov, 2019 State of Decay Retail
15 Nov, 2019 STAR WARS Jedi: Fallen Order Deluxe Edition Gift/Guest Pass
12 Nov, 2019 Sonic the Hedgehog 4 - Episode II Steam Store
12 Nov, 2019 Sonic The Hedgehog 2 Steam Store
12 Nov, 2019 Sonic 3 &amp; Knuckles Steam Store
12 Nov, 2019 Space Hulk - Deluxe Bundle Retail
11 Nov, 2019 Deathtrap Dungeon Steam Store
11 Nov, 2019 Daikatana Steam Store
9 Nov, 2019 Garfield Kart Steam Store
9 Nov, 2019 Castle of Illusion Steam Store
1 Nov, 2019 SOULCALIBUR VI Retail
1 Nov, 2019 Yakuza Kiwami (WW) Retail
1 Nov, 2019 My Time At Portia Retail
1 Nov, 2019 Shenmue I & II (Digital Retail) (WW) Retail
31 Oct, 2019 Little Witch Academia : Chamber of Time Retail
31 Oct, 2019 Dracula: The Resurrection Limited Free Promotional Package - Oct 2019 Complimentary
31 Oct, 2019 HELLION Steam Store
29 Oct, 2019 Startopia Steam Store
29 Oct, 2019 Unreal Estate Steam Store
29 Oct, 2019 Cornflower Corbin Steam Store
22 Oct, 2019 Bombshell Retail
20 Oct, 2019 POSTAL 4 Steam Store
14 Oct, 2019 SEUM: Speedrunners from Hell Retail
12 Oct, 2019 Mark McMorris Infinite Air Steam Store
5 Oct, 2019 Avernum 3: Ruined World Retail
5 Oct, 2019 PLANET ALPHA Retail
5 Oct, 2019 Sonic Mania [DIGITAL RETAIL] (WW) Retail
4 Oct, 2019 Crash Bandicoot™ N. Sane Trilogy Retail
4 Oct, 2019 Spyro Reignited Trilogy Retail
4 Oct, 2019 Call of Duty: WWII (RoW) Retail
1 Oct, 2019 The Binding of 'YOU' Steam Store
24 Sep, 2019 Fable 3 Retail Retail
20 Sep, 2019 Lara Croft GOL Steam Store
20 Sep, 2019 Tomb Raider 5 Steam Store
20 Sep, 2019 Tomb Raider Angel of Darkness Steam Store
20 Sep, 2019 Tomb Raider 4 Steam Store
17 Sep, 2019 Final Fantasy III + IV (Key-Only) Retail
16 Sep, 2019 Snappy Turtle Ultimate Steam Store
16 Sep, 2019 Rambo Retail
16 Sep, 2019 THE KING OF FIGHTERS 2002 UNLIMITED MATCH Retail
16 Sep, 2019 The Fiend's Tavern Steam Store
15 Sep, 2019 IHF Handball Challenge 12 Retail
15 Sep, 2019 MTB Downhill Simulator Retail
7 Sep, 2019 Squad Retail
7 Sep, 2019 Slay the Spire Retail
7 Sep, 2019 God's Trigger Retail
7 Sep, 2019 State of Mind Retail
7 Sep, 2019 MOTHERGUNSHIP Retail
7 Sep, 2019 Distance Retail
7 Sep, 2019 Guacamelee! 2 Retail
3 Sep, 2019 Hexodius Retail
3 Sep, 2019 Ridge Racer Unbounded Bundle Retail
3 Sep, 2019 Ni no Kuni II: Revenant Kingdom Retail Retail
3 Sep, 2019 DRAGON BALL FighterZ Retail
3 Sep, 2019 Cat Quest Retail
3 Sep, 2019 Immortal Planet Retail
3 Sep, 2019 Deep Sky Derelicts Retail
3 Sep, 2019 HIVESWAP: Act 1 Retail
3 Sep, 2019 Tyranny - Standard Edition Retail
2 Sep, 2019 Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak Retail
2 Sep, 2019 STRAFE: Millennium Edition Retail
2 Sep, 2019 Kung Fu Panda Showdown of Legendary Legends Retail
1 Sep, 2019 Middle-earth: Shadow of War Gold Edition Retail
1 Sep, 2019 Monster Hunter: World Standard Edition (Key-Only European Retail) Retail
29 Aug, 2019 Pacify Retail
29 Aug, 2019 Beholder 2 Retail
29 Aug, 2019 Darkwood Retail
29 Aug, 2019 The Town Of Light Retail
29 Aug, 2019 Agony Retail
28 Aug, 2019 DRAGON BALL XENOVERSE Season Pass Steam Store
14 Aug, 2019 HITMAN&trade;: Game of the Year Edition (Key-Only) Retail
7 Aug, 2019 DuckTales Remastered Steam Store
30 Jul, 2019 Nex Machina Retail
30 Jul, 2019 Prison Architect Standard Retail
30 Jul, 2019 Bendy and the Ink Machine: Complete Edition Retail
30 Jul, 2019 Rusty Lake Paradise Retail
30 Jul, 2019 Unexplored Retail
30 Jul, 2019 DISTRAINT 2 - OST Retail
30 Jul, 2019 DISTRAINT 2 Retail
30 Jul, 2019 Fallout New Vegas Ultimate RU Steam Store
23 Jul, 2019 RAGE The Scorchers DLC Steam Store
23 Jul, 2019 Dishonored: Death of the Outsider - Deluxe Bundle Steam Store
23 Jul, 2019 Gamer Career Tycoon Steam Store
19 Jul, 2019 Prey Digital Deluxe Steam Store
10 Jul, 2019 AVATAR: Consolidate Steam Store
10 Jul, 2019 60 Parsecs! Retail
9 Jul, 2019 South Park The Fractured But Whole - WW Single Bundle Standard Steam Store
9 Jul, 2019 Duke Nukem 3D: 20th Anniversary World Tour Steam Store
9 Jul, 2019 Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver Steam Store
6 Jul, 2019 Kingdom Come: Deliverance Retail
6 Jul, 2019 Surviving Mars Retail
5 Jul, 2019 Moonlighter Retail
5 Jul, 2019 Warhammer 40,000: Mechanicus Standard Edition Retail
5 Jul, 2019 Road Redemption Retail
5 Jul, 2019 Devil Daggers Retail
29 Jun, 2019 Shadow Warrior 2 Steam Store
28 Jun, 2019 Baldur's Gate 2 Enhanced Edition Steam Store and Retail Key Retail
28 Jun, 2019 Icewind Dale: Enhanced Edition Retail
28 Jun, 2019 Neverwinter Nights Retail
27 Jun, 2019 Disney's The Lion King Retail
27 Jun, 2019 Disney's Aladdin Retail
27 Jun, 2019 Rocket League&amp;reg; Steam Store
25 Jun, 2019 Nioh: Complete Edition / 仁王 Complete Edition Gift/Guest Pass
20 Jun, 2019 Homeworld Remastered Collection Retail
16 Jun, 2019 Hurtworld Retail
7 Jun, 2019 Age of Empires II (2013): Rise of the Rajas Steam Store
7 Jun, 2019 Age of Empires II (2013): The African Kingdoms Steam Store
7 Jun, 2019 Minerva's Den Steam Store
7 Jun, 2019 Age of Wonders Shadow Magic Steam Store
7 Jun, 2019 Age of Wonders Steam Store
5 Jun, 2019 Polygoneer Limited Free Promotional Package - Jun 2019 Complimentary
1 Jun, 2019 Kao the Kangaroo: Round 2 Limited Free Promotional Package - May 2019 Complimentary
22 May, 2019 Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice Launch Retail
22 May, 2019 Age of Empires III: Complete Collection Retail Retail
17 May, 2019 Metal Slug X Retail
17 May, 2019 Metal Slug 3 Steam Store and Retail Key Retail
17 May, 2019 METAL SLUG Retail
10 May, 2019 LEGO&reg; Worlds Retail
9 May, 2019 Divide by Sheep Limited Free Promotional Package - May 2019 Complimentary
9 May, 2019 Fearless Fantasy Limited Free Promotional Package - May 2019 Complimentary
3 May, 2019 Mola mola: Yui Steam Store
30 Apr, 2019 The LEGO Movie Videogame Retail
30 Apr, 2019 LEGO Batman 2 Retail
30 Apr, 2019 Goetia Retail
30 Apr, 2019 LEGO Batman Retail Retail
24 Apr, 2019 TRON: Evolution Retail
23 Apr, 2019 Kick-Ass 2 Steam Store
9 Apr, 2019 Shock Drop Slaughter Pit Steam Store
9 Apr, 2019 Lady Hammerlock the Baroness Pack Steam Store
9 Apr, 2019 Claptastic Voyage &amp; Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack 2 Steam Store
9 Apr, 2019 The Holodome Onslaught Steam Store
7 Apr, 2019 Steel Rats Retail
7 Apr, 2019 Absolver Retail
7 Apr, 2019 Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden Retail
26 Mar, 2019 Niche - a genetics survival game Retail
26 Mar, 2019 Throne of Lies (Win64) Retail
26 Mar, 2019 Ashes of the Singularity: Escalation Retail
23 Mar, 2019 Deadbreed® – Undead Beta Pack Retail
18 Mar, 2019 Estranged: Act II Complimentary
17 Mar, 2019 GooCubelets: The Algoorithm + GooCubelets + GooCubelets: OCD Retail
17 Mar, 2019 Complimentary reviewer package Retail
17 Mar, 2019 B A S E M E N T Steam Store
10 Mar, 2019 Gigantus DCC-Gogo. Marking Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Gigantus DCC-Zero Marking Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Depth Crawler Gold Coat Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Pure Decoy Launcher 5 Pack B [Seira] [Miyabi] [Noko] [Mitsuki] [Anju] Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Pure Decoy Launcher 5 Pack A [Karia] [Moegi] [Chiri] [Ouka] [Rinrin] Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Volatile Napalm Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Sting Shot Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Reflectron Laser Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Gigantus Tank, Natsuiro HS Markings Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Gigantus Tank, EDF IFPS Markings Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Gigantus Tank, Bullet Girls Marking Retail
10 Mar, 2019 BM03 Vegalta Gold Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Spark Lancer Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Gleipnir Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Blood Storm Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Ifrit Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Mission Pack 2: Extreme Battle Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Mission Pack 1: Time of the Mutants Retail
10 Mar, 2019 EARTH DEFENSE FORCE 4.1 The Shadow of New Despair Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Grand Theft Auto V Steam Store
10 Mar, 2019 SHOCK TROOPERS Retail
10 Mar, 2019 TWINKLE STAR SPRITES Retail
10 Mar, 2019 Sniper: Ghost Warrior Trilogy Retail
9 Mar, 2019 Warhammer: Vermintide 2 - Collector's Edition Retail
5 Mar, 2019 Late Shift Retail
5 Mar, 2019 Paradigm Retail
5 Mar, 2019 FIGHT N RAGE Retail
5 Mar, 2019 Slipstream Retail
5 Mar, 2019 Dream Daddy: A Dad Dating Simulator Retail
5 Mar, 2019 Tooth and Tail Retail
5 Mar, 2019 The First Tree Retail
5 Mar, 2019 Among the Sleep Retail
5 Mar, 2019 Tangledeep - Soundtrack Retail
5 Mar, 2019 Tangledeep Retail
25 Feb, 2019 Q.U.B.E. 2 Retail
25 Feb, 2019 Grand Theft Auto (GTA) Complete Retail
16 Feb, 2019 Age of Wonders III - Deluxe Edition DLC Retail
16 Feb, 2019 DOOM Retail
14 Feb, 2019 Sniper Elite 3 Retail
6 Feb, 2019 Darkest Hour: A Hearts of Iron Game Comp Retail
6 Feb, 2019 Age of Wonders 2 Retail Retail
4 Jan, 2019 Observer Retail
4 Jan, 2019 Wizard of Legend Retail
4 Jan, 2019 Yakuza 0 - Retail - [Digital] (WW) Retail
3 Jan, 2019 Sonic the Hedgehog 4 - EP 1 Retail Retail
3 Jan, 2019 Sonic Adventure 2 Battle Mode DLC Retail
3 Jan, 2019 Sonic and Sega All Star Racing Retail Retail
3 Jan, 2019 RWBY: Grimm Eclipse Retail

From a friend:
Celeste - 9,99€
Assassin's Creed Origins - Gold Edition - 22,49€
Pillars of Eternity II: Deadfire - Obsidian Edition - 27,99€
Chernobylite - 17,49€
Bully: Scholarship Edition - 3,49€
SUNLESS SEA - 6,45€
Sunless Skies - 11,49€
Disco Elysium - 31,99€
Outward - 15,99€
Yakuza Kiwami 2 - 22,49€
Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus - 8,99€
Wolfenstein: The Two Pack - 8,99€
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II - 2,86€
Katana ZERO - 8,36€
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning - Complete Pack - 9,67€
Singularity - 4,76€
RESIDENT EVIL 2 / BIOHAZARD RE:2 Deluxe Edition - 22,35€
Devil May Cry 5 - 19,16€
Devil May Cry 5 - 100000 Red Orbs - 0,--€
Pathfinder: Kingmaker - The Wildcards - 4,27€
Pathfinder: Kingmaker - Varnhold's Lot - 6,94€
Pathfinder: Kingmaker - Beneath The Stolen Lands - 6,67€
Pathfinder: Kingmaker Explorer Edition (Steam Post Launch) - 14,24€
Pathfinder: Kingmaker - Royal Ascension - 7,56€
Subnautica - 11,89€
Subnautica: Below Zero - 14,63€
Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun - 9,67€
Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun - Official Soundtrack - 1,45€
Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun - Artbook & Strategy Guide - 1,45€
Red Dead Redemption 2 - 59,99€
Darkest Dungeon - 6,20€
Darkest Dungeon Soundtrack - 2,69€
Darkest Dungeon - Crimson Court - 4,49€
Darkest Dungeon: The Shieldbreaker - 1,79€
Color Of Madness - 4,49€
Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration - 7,49€
Assassin's Creed Odyssey - Deluxe Edition - 33,74€
ELEX - 16,49€
Middle-earth: Shadow of War Definitive Edition - 12,49€
Assassin's Creed II: Deluxe Edition - 3,39€
Assassin's Creed - 3,39€
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction - Echelon Edition - 10,19€
Shadow Warrior 2 - 9,24€
Shadow Warrior 2 - Soundtrack - 1,49€
Shadow Warrior 2 - Solid Gold Pack - 0,39€
Shadow Warrior 2 - Digital Artbook - 0,74€
The Evil Within - 4,99€
Counter-Strike: Source - 0,81€
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege - Deluxe Edition - 11,99€
Far Cry 5 - Gold edition - 29,69€
GreedFall - 49,99€
King's Bounty: Ultimate Edition - 6,99€
CODE VEIN - 49,99€
Doom 3: BFG Edition - 6,59€
Watch_Dogs Standard - 5,99€
Remnant: From the Ashes - 39,99€
Batman: Arkham Knight - 19,99€
Left 4 Dead (DE) - 0,81€
Icewind Dale: Enhanced Edition - 3,20€
Deployment - 0,39€
Tiny Mage - 0,39€
The Dweller - 0,49€
We Are the Dwarves - 0,49€
Risky Rescue - 0,49€
Frederic Bundle - 0,89€
Oblivion Game of the Year - 14,99€
Lords of the Fallen Game of the Year Edition - 4,79€
Anno 1404 Gold - 14,99€
Fallout 4: Game of the Year Edition - 29,99€
Fallout New Vegas Ultimate ROW - 11,99€
DiRT Rally - 8,49€





A list of my games from 2019 and a friend, it might help you decide!


----------



## Simon (Dec 27, 2019)

Jedi Fallen Order is that game that came out this year that I had absolutely no interest in playing, and now is one of my favs of the year.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2019)

Simon said:


> Jedi Fallen Order is that game that came out this year that I had absolutely no interest in playing, and now is one of my favs of the year.


I forgot it came out


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 27, 2019)

It just makes me want to play Sekiro.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> It just makes me want to play Sekiro.


Forgot that came out too until it got nominated


----------



## Ren. (Dec 28, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Forgot that came out too until it got nominated





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I forgot it came out


21 Dec, 2019 Cyberpunk 2077 Gift/Guest Pass

18 Dec, 2019 Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice (Rest of World) Steam Store

15 Nov, 2019 STAR WARS Jedi: Fallen Order Deluxe Edition Gift/Guest Pass

So did  I 

Still playing DSIII


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2019)

Was gonna buy a new ps4 game soon. Any recommendations? Call of Duty seems like the best buy.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Was gonna buy a new ps4 game soon. Any recommendations? Call of Duty seems like the best buy.



If you're into single-player games, definitely get Spider-Man and GoW.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 29, 2019)

Bought Divinity: Original Sin 2. Spent four hours deciding what kind of character to make. Money well spent.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2019)

the Ultimate Game (if true)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 29, 2019)

Ouch. Literal Chad answer.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2019)

how can that much W be contained in one body ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 30, 2019)

Potato Polskis can't be stopped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2019)

I have 2 and a half weeks to kill playing 3-4 short games until Dragon Ball Kakarot hits. Any recommendations? 

So far I'm getting River City Girls and Blazing Chrome. Anything else?


----------



## Simon (Dec 31, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Potato Polskis can't be stopped.


I'm one of them.

Finished the show, now replaying for the first time since launch.


----------



## Karma (Dec 31, 2019)

Simon said:


> I'm one of them.
> 
> Finished the show, now replaying for the first time since launch.


U didnt play the dlcs?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2019)

Capcom, my anus is ready for an official remake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I have 2 and a half weeks to kill playing 3-4 short games until Dragon Ball Kakarot hits. Any recommendations?
> 
> So far I'm getting River City Girls and Blazing Chrome. Anything else?



Thumper is awesome if you're into music rhythm games. A friend of mine showed me Lisa The Painful RPG the other day and that shit is like Earthstone if it was Gay Mad Max, it's fucking hilarious and not too long apparently. If you're into Build engine FPS, Ion Maiden is great pixelshit retro shooting. The more people play Metal Wolf Chaos, the better. It's American Politics if it was Wrestling drama as a framework for Mecha shit.



Simon said:


> I'm one of them.
> 
> Finished the show, now replaying for the first time since launch.



Hearts of Stone and Blood and Wine are *much* better than the base game so you're really late. Get on that shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 31, 2019)

I adored Witcher 3 and I still haven't played the DLC because I'm a huge idiot. I dunno why I've waited so long.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Thumper is awesome if you're into music rhythm games. A friend of mine showed me Lisa The Painful RPG the other day and that shit is like Earthstone if it was Gay Mad Max, it's fucking hilarious and not too long apparently. If you're into Build engine FPS, Ion Maiden is great pixelshit retro shooting. The more people play Metal Wolf Chaos, the better. It's American Politics if it was Wrestling drama as a framework for Mecha shit.



Thanks for the recommendations bro. Am trying to play short stuff before binging 1237892137891237 open world 100 hour games back to back in 2020. 

Don't wanna burn out by fucking February lol.


----------



## Simon (Dec 31, 2019)

Karma said:


> U didnt play the dlcs?





Deathbringerpt said:


> Hearts of Stone and Blood and Wine are *much* better than the base game so you're really late. Get on that shit.


I played them day they released. This is however my first time playing TW3 on PC. It sure is pretty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year everyone.

Dragon Ball Kakarot
Final Fantasy VII Remake
Persona 5 Scramble
Nioh 2
Animal Crossing: New Horizons
Doom Eternal
Persona 5 The Royal
Resident Evil 3
Cyberpunk 2077
Trials of Mana
Last of Us Part 2
Bravely Default 2
Guilty Gear Strive
Digimon Survive
Ghost of Tsushima
No More Heroes III
Streets of Rage 4
PS5/Xbone Fridge

Potential releases:
Bayonetta 3
SMT V
Breath of the Wild 2


Ready your slut wallets boys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thanks for the recommendations bro. Am trying to play short stuff before binging 1237892137891237 open world 100 hour games back to back in 2020.
> 
> Don't wanna burn out by fucking February lol.



I gotchu, you know you my main man. I could've come up with more shit but I've been overwhelmed lately, barely have any time to play or even post anything beyond drive by shitposts. I think you already played the messenger, right?

Oh and Blazing Chrome is the tits. Fucking BRs worked their samba magic, I knew they had more going on than hot bitches and good music. 

And what the fuck open world games you need to play still? Spider Man or whatever?



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Happy New Year everyone.
> 
> Dragon Ball Kakarot
> Final Fantasy VII Remake
> ...



2020 is going places. I'd put Overwatch 2 there which I'm kinda looking forward since I've mostly ignored it ever since it came out but now I play every weekend.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Digimon Sruvive


Survive*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Final Fantasy VII Remake
> Persona 5 Scramble
> Nioh 2
> Doom Eternal
> ...






Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Potential releases:
> Bayonetta 3
> SMT V
> Breath of the Wild 2


>in 2020


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 31, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Survive*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I gotchu, you know you my main man. I could've come up with more shit but I've been overwhelmed lately, barely have any time to play or even post anything beyond drive by shitposts. I think you already played the messenger, right?
> 
> Oh and Blazing Chrome is the tits. Fucking BRs worked their samba magic, I knew they had more going on than hot bitches and good music.
> 
> And what the fuck open world games you need to play still? Spider Man or whatever?



I co-played the messenger with my friend. Good stuff. Altho the later stages could use some work if I'm being honest. 

I mean the 2020 games bro. DB Kakarot and FFVIIR will take its toll. And while Persona isn't open-world, it's long as shit with the Royal having even more shit to do. I'm getting Blazing Chrome and River City Girls for my couch co-op fix.



Deathbringerpt said:


> 2020 is going places. I'd put Overwatch 2 there which I'm kinda looking forward since I've mostly ignored it ever since it came out but now I play every weekend.



I redownload Overwatch when 2 hits just to get into the hype again. Pretty sure am gonna get destroyed tho. Haven't been keeping up with the beta beyond the first year or so. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Survive*







Shiba D. Inu said:


> >in 2020



At least one of those games need to come out in 2020 otherwise dafuq is Nintendo releasing other than Animal Crossing in 2020.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 31, 2019)

Wow, a grammar nazi image is banned. This forum truly became pussy central.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy new year, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Keep on gayming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 31, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



Fuck I didn't know this is an emote now.
Fucking amazing.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year ya filthy animals, let's hope for a great gaming year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year nerds! Ningendo sucks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 1, 2020)

gimme

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 1, 2020)

Anybody play Minecraft here ? Does the arcade has a server or something ?


----------



## Simon (Jan 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 2, 2020)

Yagami1211 said:


> Anybody play Minecraft here ? Does the arcade has a server or something ?


There's no server to my knowledge.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2020)

Does anyone here play the Atelier series? I have been really into Ryza the last few days. Took some cute pictures in the photo mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2020)

sup everyone. how's the new year going?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2020)

Honestly, so far so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2020)

Cool... Cool

i want to get a PS4 game for a young dear friend of mine who is 10. 
I was planning on either DragonBall FighterZ or Street Fighter 5: Champion Edition.
Gimme suggestions.

For my new year game, I am planning on getting the dreaded Dark Souls. 
Gimme suggestions (i am a PC race guy)
I like games that challenge mentally and are not 'button mash to win' games.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 3, 2020)

Luey said:


> Cool... Cool
> 
> i want to get a PS4 game for a young dear friend of mine who is 10.
> I was planning on either DragonBall FighterZ or Street Fighter 5: Champion Edition.
> ...



Nioh
Blood born
Sekiro 
Dragon age origin.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Nioh
> Blood born
> Sekiro
> Dragon age origin.


is DAO an rpg?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2020)

Luey said:


> is DAO an rpg?


Kind of? It’s a hack and slash with RPG elements. It’s not turn based and it has skill trees. But it’s not like Final Fantasy or something and you only control one person. 

Combat can kind of be compared to KOTOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kind of? It’s a hack and slash with RPG elements. It’s not turn based and it has skill trees. But it’s not like Final Fantasy or something and you only control one person.
> 
> Combat can kind of be compared to KOTOR


i like hack n slash. will check it


----------



## Simon (Jan 3, 2020)

We not doing any sort of GOTY thread?


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 3, 2020)

Simon said:


> We not doing any sort of GOTY thread?


there are no GOTYs in 2019


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 3, 2020)

I started playing Celeste today, and I am DIGGING it. It's hard, but I'm grateful for the quick resets. The music is also pretty nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2020)

Luey said:


> i like hack n slash. will check it




DEVIL. MAY. CRY. 5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2020)

Simon said:


> We not doing any sort of GOTY thread?



Will do it. Just gimme a few hours.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 4, 2020)

God said:


> DEVIL. MAY. CRY. 5.


hmmmmmmmmmmmm...
wont get it now.
He says he wants a fighting game. Imma get him either DBFZ or SFV: CE.
Me already decided to get DS... and see what folks always beeshing about


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2020)

New main line Silent Hill has been suggested ever since Konami announced they’re back on core gaming. A proper team with decent budget would be amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2020)

the BEST sound IN THE WORLD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Will do it. Just gimme a few hours.



Give me a few more


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Give me a few more



Gimme one extra day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2020)

No. Go away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Jan 5, 2020)

Glad to see I’m not the only one still obsessed with this masterpiece of a game


----------



## Simon (Jan 6, 2020)

I follow Sunhi, he makes some really awesome stuff.


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2020)

Been playing thronebreaker and Meve is maybe second best Witcher girl


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2020)

Platinum better cough up that money loan proper or they're pretty much fucked as a company, it's easy to say they didn't buy any stakes in them so it's all fine but if they don't pay back, it's pretty circling back into the same thing.

Jesus, I'm tired of reading business news about them since it's the only shit we get and they're always worrying. Fucking Chinese and their endless holes of money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2020)

Platinum is one of the few legit solid AA developers that can dish out solid AAA shit when funded. I'll buy anything from them to support the cause. Kamiya can come shit in my mouth, and I'll pay him 60 bucks for it. Hell, he can piss on me as DLC too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2020)

They've been trying - and promised - they would start self publishing since 2019. We know how that turned out, seems like it's slowling their output considerably. Cancelled mobileshit and partial contracts ending with no renewals and I'm not a fan of them slowly switching to RPG conventions. Just give me Bayo 3, another Kamiya game and Kenji Saito game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2020)

Isn't there a Direct today?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2020)

If anyone likes Contra, Blazing Chrome is the absolute tits. The spritework is legit, the movement/attack is buttery smooth and the bosses are nicely drawn with the animations of their attacks making up for the somewhat lack of body part movement they have.

Haven't played that much but so far, it's fucking great. Regular is pretty doable so I'm guessing hard mode is full blown Contra bullshit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 7, 2020)

^ Read this first as "Contra: Blazing Tits" and wondered if it was some sort of Contra/Tomb Raider cross-over.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2020)

That's a fucking awesome title right there.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> gimme


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> gimme



Wonder how FromSoft will tackle mounted combat. I know they said this will be more of an RPG compated to Sekiro which was more action but I'm sure the combat pacing will at least be as fast as Dark Souls 3 if they want to make that viable and fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2020)

Simon said:


> We not doing any sort of GOTY thread?





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Will do it. Just gimme a few hours.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Give me a few more





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gimme one extra day.


----------



## Simon (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 7, 2020)

RIP Platinum Games.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> RIP Platinum Games.



Depends on how hands off Tencent will be. If PG starts putting out microtransaction-laden trash then RIP.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh yeah, belated happy new year everyone


----------



## God (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh blazing chrome is out? Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> RIP Platinum Games.



Let's stop listening to nasally voiced youtube teenagers whose balls dropped yesterday to gauge on whether this is the worst case scenario. This is financial funding - a loan situation where the chinks will want their money back plus interest. They didn't actually invest any money for ownership and they don't own any part of the company as far as we know.

Worst thing to come out of this is if PG's self publishing deals fuck up and don't make any money and they can't pay the loan back which is when something's got to give but likely the the most we're getting is mobileshit versions of Platinum Games from Tencent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2020)

Worst case scenario, PG disbands and the staff rebrands as Clover Studios under Capcom.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 8, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Let's stop listening to nasally voiced youtube teenagers whose balls dropped yesterday to gauge on whether this is the worst case scenario. This is financial funding - a loan situation where the chinks will want their money back plus interest. They didn't actually invest any money for ownership and they don't own any part of the company as far as we know.
> 
> Worst thing to come out of this is if PG's self publishing deals fuck up and don't make any money and they can't pay the loan back which is when something's got to give but likely the the most we're getting is mobileshit versions of Platinum Games from Tencent.



Better nasally Youtubers than ign or Kucktaku.

Besides it's also that pos Chinese government digging their claws into our corporations more.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 8, 2020)

Getting mah' new gaming pc tomorrow. Cant wait to see if the upgraded cpu and gpu let me run F4 with my 100ish mods w/o hiccuping, especially around boston 

(and yes i know that f4 wasnt optimised very well from the get-go, but hoping the beefy hardware can compensate for that, more or less)

And in regards to the recent tencent posts.. a while ago i received an email from some chinese person claiming to be involved with the tencent - grinding gear games (path of exile) connection, congratulating me about something to do w/ the game, and wanting me to click on a link for something. Naturally i didnt do that, and trashed the immediately. Never received an email like that, from any other game/site i was invovled with before. Personally leaning towards it not being a coincidence that i got one now that tencent has a majority stake in GGG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2020)

The secret to defeating the allure of a give-up machine is to make certain that absolutely no one would want to purchase it.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm going to be brutally honest here: any version of this is pretty sad.

I say this with no malice behind my words. If you need this to feel companionship, I am so sorry


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 9, 2020)

I'll buy a dozen


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I'm going to be brutally honest here: any version of this is pretty sad.
> 
> I say this with no malice behind my words. If you need this to feel companionship, I am so sorry



You're not wrong. 

Still though, when you're out of options and ya got the resources, it keeps the noose at bay.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> You're not wrong.
> 
> Still though, when you're out of options and ya got the resources, it keeps the noose at bay.



Jesus, that's dark.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2020)

But not inaccurate. 
'Specially in 60-hour-work-week Japan.

It's telling, btw, that it's even being localized....


----------



## Simon (Jan 9, 2020)

I’m in a committed relationship with Alexa.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I'm going to be brutally honest here: any version of this is pretty sad.
> 
> I say this with no malice behind my words. If you need this to feel companionship, I am so sorry



If you need to feel companionship, get a talkative escort and buy the Girlfriend Experience DLC.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2020)

It's all fun and games until the microtransactions hit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It's all fun and games until the microtransactions hit



Doesn't matter if it's Free to Play or One Time Buy, you're always going to be paying them microtransactions. And you can't boycott that shit cause that's the one game you can't get without. And watching other people play isn't the same...I mean, it's fun and all but it's all about playing the game.

Okay, I went too long with this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Better nasally Youtubers than ign or Kucktaku.



Oh, you can do better than that, man. You got Siliconera, Gematsu, Dualshockers, Nichegamer, all those websites headed by small time nerds. That video was just some shut-in reading tweets from that loser JP Kellams and blurting THIS WASN'T NO CHARITY, YOOOOOOOOOOOONG OUT

Well, that fucking cleared things up. 

And hey, the Chinese actually saved SNK from pathetic pachinko hell so weirder things have happened. This could be terrible or pretty fucking good if they manage to self-publish successfuly.


----------



## Simon (Jan 9, 2020)

Always thought Yong would just die after MGSV released lol


----------



## jesusus (Jan 9, 2020)

I should save up for the japanese gatebox thing, looks cool.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2020)

I do kinda want to put two in a room together and see how long it takes them to start planning world domination....


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 9, 2020)

Welp, just spent the last cple hours getting stuff re-dl'd. Drivers updated, websites put back into my browser, ect. Glad i got the case i did, too. Mah' new pc is now taking up less then 1/2 the space of my old one.
But damn stuff goes super-fast nao. Sdds really do make a world of diff for loading speeds 

Got F4 downloaded again. Will prob chip away at getting it re-modded and tweaked over the next cple days, and hopefully have it fully up and running in time for my vaca nxt week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 10, 2020)

Oh boy. Installed Dwarf Fortress again. I keep doing that now and then. I'm strangely compelled by the concepts of this game even though it's a bit daunting. I decided to set small goals for myself this time, since there's a lot to learn and know. Adventure Mode gives you less to focus on since it's more like an open world RPG where you just focus on your dude and not an entire colony, so that's a good starting point. I've already died four times of course, but losing is fun. I learned how to refill my waterskin at least. I can't learn how to win a fight even with a character who is, in theory, optimized for combat, though. At least the descriptions of the combat are very amusingly vivid. "Your left leg explodes into showers of viscera. You can no longer stand. You feel unhappy." No shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 10, 2020)

Dwarf Fortress is one of my long time favorites

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon (Jan 10, 2020)

Man Geoff Keighley's reach is really insane


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 10, 2020)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Dwarf Fortress is one of my long time favorites



It's magical in its own unique way. I can't wait for the beta release in 20 years.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 10, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> It's magical in its own unique way. I can't wait for the beta release in 20 years.


Time is subjective 

Personally I just dabble with it, I'm going to hold out on a major fort until they quantum fluctuations are modeled accurately and they've had a chance to work out at least the first round of bugs in the space exploration branch.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 10, 2020)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Time is subjective
> 
> Personally I just dabble with it, I'm going to hold out on a major fort until they quantum fluctuations are modeled accurately and they've had a chance to work out at least the first round of bugs in the space exploration branch.




For my part, my quest remains the same-  to woo and bed the queen of the ant people with my gender fluid Goatman bard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 10, 2020)

I actually reinstalled it recently and I'm on my third attempt to dig out an entire map, cast a GIANT block of obsidian, and then dig a legendary fort out of that.

Granted this kinda stalled early as the first cavern layer is mostly water and I haven't really figured out how I'll deal with that yet, but give me time.


----------



## Simon (Jan 10, 2020)

Not a bad list, The Last of Us was pretty good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It's all fun and games until the microtransactions hit





Deathbringerpt said:


> Doesn't matter if it's Free to Play or One Time Buy, you're always going to be paying them microtransactions. And you can't boycott that shit cause that's the one game you can't get without. And watching other people play isn't the same...I mean, it's fun and all but it's all about playing the game.
> 
> Okay, I went too long with this.



And it's the only time where brand loyalty gets you actually rewarded.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2020)

Simon said:


> Not a bad list, The Last of Us was pretty good.



>Rick and Morty not in the best shows of the decade
>John Wick and Ex Machina not in best movies of the decade

>And Smash, a literal celebration and self-pleasuring compilation of video game history/legacy is not on best video games of the decade.

Just take Skyrim out, it has bastardized itself so much, that it shouldn't be best anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Jan 10, 2020)

Really happy Chernobyl is ranked that high, one of my favorite shows in the last couple years.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 10, 2020)

WorkingMoogle said:


> I actually reinstalled it recently and I'm on my third attempt to dig out an entire map, cast a GIANT block of obsidian, and then dig a legendary fort out of that.
> 
> Granted this kinda stalled early as the first cavern layer is mostly water and I haven't really figured out how I'll deal with that yet, but give me time.




If you play long enough you'll be invaded by fire demons or something, since this is DF. There are many ways to skin a cat in DF. Both literally and figuratively.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> If you play long enough you'll be invaded by fire demons or something, since this is DF. There are many ways to skin a cat in DF. Both literally and figuratively.


I've played enough 

I won't spoil the fun though.  Fortress mode has a few distinct challenges that can show up.  Adventure mode has different ones you can stumble across.

(If you're bored though, I highly recommend reading through  sometime, it's from an _old_ version that even predates z-levels, but highly enjoyable)


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey guys just wanna know if control is any good


----------



## Lulu (Jan 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If anyone likes Contra, Blazing Chrome is the absolute tits. The spritework is legit, the movement/attack is buttery smooth and the bosses are nicely drawn with the animations of their attacks making up for the somewhat lack of body part movement they have.
> 
> Haven't played that much but so far, it's fucking great. Regular is pretty doable so I'm guessing hard mode is full blown Contra bullshit.


got this on your rec and i like it.
it is basically a modern contra hard corps


----------



## Lulu (Jan 11, 2020)

So guys, i was thinking, what would it take to have an online fighting game competition for NF?
Prizes would be the usual like flash fic or graphic contests. eg Million rep points, ava size, etc


----------



## Lulu (Jan 11, 2020)

i may create an opinion thread for the public later...
but lemme know yo thoughts


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2020)

Lulu said:


> So guys, i was thinking, what would it take to have an online fighting game competition for NF?
> Prizes would be the usual like flash fic or graphic contests. eg Million rep points, ava size, etc



I think this has been brought up before but don’t remember what happened. Either way, sounds good to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 11, 2020)

EvilMoogle said:


> I've played enough
> 
> I won't spoil the fun though.  Fortress mode has a few distinct challenges that can show up.  Adventure mode has different ones you can stumble across.
> 
> (If you're bored though, I highly recommend reading through  sometime, it's from an _old_ version that even predates z-levels, but highly enjoyable)




I wish I could go back in time and read that for the first time again. It's the reason I first tried the game years ago. I always tell people to go read that, even if they don't end up playing the game. (Most don't. It's funny - you get these "hardcore/tru gamerz" but when they learn it's all ASCII and text based suddenly they're not hardcore gamers anymore lol)


----------



## Simon (Jan 11, 2020)

God said:


> Hey guys just wanna know if control is any good


Haven't had a chance to play it but apparently it's one of the best games of 2019.


----------



## Simon (Jan 11, 2020)

oh my god


----------



## Karma (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## God (Jan 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2020)

Dat startup


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Jan 13, 2020)

Stop it


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jan 13, 2020)

Literally who


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 13, 2020)

Were you guys hoping for PC?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2020)

It's a cult hit Sony published game, it'll never get a PC port. The tweet isn't some grand revalation, especially since Bluepoint has been hinting at it for while. 

I'd be more interested in other companies making original exclusives because the PS4 had a fucking anemic line of exclusives. I know we'll never get to the times of the PS2 but it was fucking rough.


----------



## Karma (Jan 13, 2020)

Apprently Sony doesn't own Bluepoint?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2020)

Don't think so, nah. Bluepoint could technically get work somewhere else but they've been doing Sony remasters since forever and now full blown remakes. SotC did them good so they're probably on a pretty good high. I'm sure I read an interview somewhere saying they'd like doing an original series but that's probably off the table for awhile.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 13, 2020)

Buskuv said:


> Were you guys hoping for PC?


Not actually expecting it to be anything but a PS5 exclusive, but hoping against hope, yes 

I realise exclusives are the only things consoles have to define themselves these days but I'd very much like them to die as a concept and be forgotten forever


----------



## Simon (Jan 13, 2020)

Pretty cool, also it's all made in dreams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

This was so fucking ...

@Naruto @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Shiba D. Inu @God @Blade


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

*PlayStation will not participate in E3 2020*
*The company will instead attend 'hundreds of consumer events across the globe'*

PlayStation will miss E3 for a second year in a row.

The firm told _GamesIndustry.biz_ that it does not feel the vision for the event is right for what it has planned for this year. Instead it will attend 'hundreds' of consumer events to showcase upcoming games for PS4 and PS5.

"After thorough evaluation SIE has decided not to participate in E3 2020," said a Sony Interactive Entertainment spokesperson. "We have great respect for the ESA as an organization, but we do not feel the vision of E3 2020 is the right venue for what we are focused on this year.

"We will build upon our global events strategy in 2020 by participating in hundreds of consumer events across the globe. Our focus is on making sure fans feel part of the PlayStation family and have access to play their favorite content. We have a fantastic line up of titles coming to PlayStation 4, and with the upcoming launch of PlayStation 5, we are truly looking forward to a year of celebration with our fans."


----------



## Simon (Jan 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

Sony beeing sony and I like that the PC gets the Xbox games, this should be the standard.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu  Hardest Boss ever : 
@Acno  this is the hardest  boss in all From Software games


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 14, 2020)

this looks like the most dangerous theme park


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *PlayStation will not participate in E3 2020*
> *The company will instead attend 'hundreds of consumer events across the globe'*
> 
> PlayStation will miss E3 for a second year in a row.
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2020)

And everyone is excusing the total lack of games with E3 "losing" relevance. Nice little deflection.



blakstealth said:


> this looks like the most dangerous theme park



**Nintendo World**

**Only shows Mario*
*
If you wanna be the next Disney, you gotta milk everything you got, Ninty.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 14, 2020)

Here's my ps4 recap of 2019:



I'm shocked with my most played game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2020)

Console launch windows are usually shite. So we'll probably have a very dry second half of the year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2020)

Here we go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Here we go.


Are you waiting for that game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Are you waiting for that game?



Nope. But I am guessing with this and FFVIIRemake getting delayed, so will other games.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

Press X to Doubt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2020)

While replaying KH2, been doing this to get familiar with series again before starting 3, I noticed the voice acting for the most part is very very......hollow.


----------



## Simon (Jan 14, 2020)

Its smart, the next couple months are so packed. Games aren't always delayed for development reasons.


----------



## Karma (Jan 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Console launch windows are usually shite. So we'll probably have a very dry second half of the year.


I'm guessing Sony's will be Ghost of Tsushima and Demon's souls remake, strong launch titles imo.

Xbox has Hellblade so far and I'm expecting a lot from them this year.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 14, 2020)

We should expect a stronger exclusive focus of Microsoft with the next gen considering how many studious they bought. I think Philly also said something to that effect at some point.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> We should expect a stronger exclusive focus of Microsoft with the next gen considering how many studious they bought. I think Philly also said something to that effect at some point.





Karma said:


> Xbox has Hellblade so far and I'm expecting a lot from them this year.



@Charlotte D. Kurisu @Naruto

Competing with Cyberpunk 2077 damn :gitgud


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 14, 2020)

I actually can't believe they're calling it the "Xbox Series X". Is that the final name? It's a terrible name


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> I actually can't believe they're calling it the "Xbox *Se*ries* X*". Is that the final name? It's a terrible name


Xbox *Se*ries* X
You filthy casual :gitgud

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> While replaying KH2, been doing this to get familiar with series again before starting 3, I noticed the voice acting for the most part is very very......hollow.



I always chalked it up to the fact that the cast is 1/3rd Disney Channel celebs/pop stars, 1/3rd impressionists, and 1/3rd tenured VAs who aren't accustomed to the apparent jigsaw puzzle that is Japanese voice direction. It never bothered me, but I only ever remember, like, 2 or 3 really good performances throughout the entire game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I always chalked it up to the fact that the cast is 1/3rd Disney Channel celebs/pop stars, 1/3rd impressionists, and 1/3rd tenured VAs who aren't accustomed to the apparent jigsaw puzzle that is Japanese voice direction. It never bothered me, but I only ever remember, like, 2 or 3 really good performances throughout the entire game.



But this was not a problem in the 1st game.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But this was not a problem in the 1st game.



You don't think so?

Well, maybe it has something to do with the script. It's not to say KH1 wasn't goofy, but I think it had a little less exposition and overall dialogue to deal with. I don't follow KH deeply, but I always got the feeling that 2 is where the meme of characters talking in circles started picking up. It's also a longer game. Maybe the VAs were tired at this point.


----------



## Karma (Jan 14, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> I actually can't believe they're calling it the "Xbox Series X". Is that the final name? It's a terrible name


It's actually just "Xbox". 

No joke.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2020)

Shirker said:


> You don't think so?
> 
> Well, maybe it has something to do with the script. It's not to say KH1 wasn't goofy, but I think it had a little less exposition and overall dialogue to deal with. I don't follow KH deeply, but I always got the feeling that 2 is where the meme of characters talking in circles started picking up. It's also a longer game. Maybe the VAs were tired at this point.



Just by listening to the dialogue between the two games KH1 sounds more fluid and dynamic while KH2 sound.....dead for the most part.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But this was not a problem in the 1st game.



I was dumb enough to have played KH1 and I can definitely say that the game's voice acting was a constant string of bizarre interactions which I can only assume is what Nomura thinks conversations flow where dead eyed characters look at each other with long awkward pauses and frozen expressions before they say something.


----------



## Karma (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2020)

Karma said:


>


Apex......legends.....get out.


----------



## Karma (Jan 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Apex......legends.....get out.


I got sucked into the battle pass meme


----------



## Simon (Jan 15, 2020)

I think mine said about 350 into Apex, games good af.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2020)

Karma said:


> I got sucked into the battle pass meme


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2020)

BR players


----------



## Simon (Jan 15, 2020)

Just jealous cause we get those dubs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @VoDe !


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2020)

Happy Birthday @BlazingInferno


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2020)

Happy Birthday @IdioticGamer !


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 17, 2020)

Early morning around 2:40 am I beat Carnage Baal, 0 stars for the 1st time (usually get bored and reset my saves for whatever reason). 

Mindless grinding is the only drug I need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 18, 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn is coming to PC bitches 

Now do BB and Demon Souls, please.

@Shiba D. Inu

Finally, I was sick of this crap, all games on all platforms now!


Next please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm so glad GPUs are affordable again.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 18, 2020)

Simon said:


> I'm so glad GPUs are affordable again.


This is not a god GPU.

rx 570 to 5700XT low low to mid

High - rtx2080S - super expensive for high

and rtx280TI apple expensive card.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 18, 2020)

I want to believe.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2020)

My favorite FPS from the 2000's might FINALLY get a remaster. I fucking love Nightdive.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I want to believe.



I'm going to assume "2D" means the perspective and that it'll be more 2.5D visual shlock. But a sequel to Fusion could be great. Although if it's from Mercury Steam, it'll be average at best.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm going to assume "2D" means the perspective and that it'll be more 2.5D visual shlock. But a sequel to Fusion could be great. Although if it's from Mercury Steam, it'll be average at best.



I'll be happy to have more Samus Returns level of quality going forward, to be honest. It sure beats another 15 years without a sidescroller.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> My favorite FPS from the 2000's might FINALLY get a remaster. I fucking love Nightdive.


WAIT WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I'll be happy to have more Samus Returns level of quality going forward, to be honest. It sure beats another 15 years without a sidescroller.



A super metroid inspired map design with a emphasized SA-X system where Samus being hunted by Federation hired Bounty Hunters would be the TITS.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 18, 2020)

@Simon 


Deathbringerpt said:


> My favorite FPS from the 2000's might FINALLY get a remaster. I fucking love Nightdive.



Hexen is something that I own but never finished so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 18, 2020)

Heretic/Hexen is alright.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I want to believe.



Third time's the charm. They're gonna nail the next one. I beleee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Jan 18, 2020)

My hopes concerning Metroid got crushed so many times at this point. What would having them crushed once more change at this point?

Also please no Mercury Steam. I can't be bothered dealing with average games from questionable developers which lack any sense of creativity and motivation.


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn is coming to PC bitches
> 
> Now do BB and Demon Souls, please.
> 
> ...




Sunset overdrive getting ported?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 19, 2020)

God said:


> Sunset overdrive getting ported?



It was in 2018


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2020)

Finally played Mario Odyssey after all these years. That game's fuckin' weird.

There's a certain charm in its level design though. I thought the bigness of the stages would lead to them feeling kinda empty and disjointed, but a lot of them are pretty well thought out. Constantly got distracted from the task at hand to climb some interesting looking hill or grab a moon I spotted in the corner of the screen.

Right now I'm in the post game. Not gonna 100% but I'll at least try to see what new content the game is promising before I move on.


----------



## Karma (Jan 20, 2020)

Another delay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

Dying Light 2 didn't already come out?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy Birthday @LegendarySaiyan !


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @LegendarySaiyan !


Thank You ! ;D


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 20, 2020)

She's _perfect_. 




Except for her taste in Monster flavours, white Monster is low-tier


----------



## Simon (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jan 21, 2020)

@Naruto  I am only at #76  in my country!
here

But on Steam I have access to 2147 games with my buddy from Germany.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Naruto  I am only at #76  in my country!
> here
> 
> But on Steam I have access to 2147 games with my buddy from Germany.



That's nuts, I'm only at 500 something I think. Haven't really looked in a long time.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 21, 2020)

Naruto said:


> That's nuts, I'm only at 500 something I think. Haven't really looked in a long time.


If I wanted with how many low end keys there are for cheep I could have been at 3k already but after 500 and 1k I was for what point.
The last 600 games were all games that I liked or that came with the other.

I think I have 300 keys that I did not activate .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Naruto  I am only at #76  in my country!
> here
> 
> But on Steam I have access to 2147 games with my buddy from Germany.



At least you won't be bored if a furry apocalypse breaks out.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> At least you won't be bored if a furry apocalypse breaks out.



That is worryingly specific.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2020)

Naruto said:


> That is worryingly specific.



They're coming. And y'all did nothing to stop it.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> At least you won't be bored if a furry apocalypse breaks out.


You mean _when_ a furry apocalypse breaks out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> You mean _when_ a furry apocalypse breaks out



*shinra corporation music starts*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2020)

Naruto said:


> That is worryingly specific.



And hopeful.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 21, 2020)

Haters, all of you,   I also have 1 PS game and that is the GOAT:


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 21, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> She's _perfect_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When you become a Boomer, you need to watch your blood sugar.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 21, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> When you become a Boomer, you need to watch your blood sugar.


Ultra Red and Absolutely Zero are better sugarfree flavours.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Jan 21, 2020)

Looks just like classic resident evil.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2020)

It was scary right up until the monsters showed up. Then it became funny lol.


----------



## Karma (Jan 22, 2020)

Karma said:


> Another delay


Ubisoft just delayed almost every single game they had in development


----------



## Lulu (Jan 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It was scary right up until the monsters showed up. Then it became funny lol.


Kurisu, did you get my PM?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 22, 2020)

New game:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2020)

Lulu said:


> Kurisu, did you get my PM?



Yes. But IRL been busy a bit, I'll catch you after I'm done announcing the awards.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes. But IRL been busy a bit, I'll catch you after I'm done announcing the awards.


no probrem


----------



## Ren. (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jan 23, 2020)

Call me shocked for this:

@Charlotte D. Kurisu @Shiba D. Inu 

Also Rumors


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2020)

Barely games related but still pretty fucking cool.


----------



## Karma (Jan 23, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Barely games related but still pretty fucking cool.


Its rumored hes the one making the triple A horror game for Sony.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 25, 2020)

@Naruto 

Will they fuck this one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2020)

A remake? Curious choice if true. I would have liked a sequel, though I guess the mmorpg has made that a little less likely.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 25, 2020)

Back in the day I desperately wanted to play KOTOR but I didn't own an Xbox and my PC couldn't handle it, years later thanks to the wonders of the internet I realized that KOTOR gameplay style ain't my thing at all.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 25, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Back in the day I desperately wanted to play KOTOR but I didn't own an Xbox and my PC couldn't handle it, years later thanks to the wonders of the internet I realized that KOTOR gameplay style ain't my thing at all.


I'd like them to make a KotOR and KotOR II that were more playable but otherwise the same. I love both games (in particular, I consider the second game a flawed masterpiece), but they're pretty ugly, inaccessible and not really fun to play.

I don't think they'll ever remake it without completely screwing up what actually was great about it, though (i.e. everything else).


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2020)

What I liked most about KOTOR was the crew and dialogue so in my eyes there isn't much room to make it worse, unless they make the terrible choice to recast which seems doubtful.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 26, 2020)

I saw it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 26, 2020)

Hmm, there was a rumor going around my office that Disney was going to make a KOTOR movie.  Curious if those rumors are mixed from something.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I saw it!



Hmmm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Jan 27, 2020)

And the supposed Chinese government censorship of how serious the virus has gotten. It's happening.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 27, 2020)

> I guess I can talk about this because people keep on asking me, but I'm going to warn I won't talk about Resident Evil leak stuff for a long while after this so don't be surprised if I don't respond to specific questions. So yeah, Resident Evil 8 is years away.
> 
> There was a version of RE8 that was in development since late 2016, though it went on pause during 2017 due to needing more hands on for RE7's DLC and RE2 (which was behind schedule at the time). Still, there was an RE8 version that was in the works for a few years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naruto (Jan 28, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2020)

More Capcom series in RE Engine, place your bets, people. But don't bet on Dino Crisis cause that makes too fucking sense, apparently. 


If this is true, Ethan is one unlucky friend.


----------



## Karma (Jan 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If this is true, Ethan is one unlucky friend.


Despite basing him off of one of if not the best protagonist in a horror series they still managed to make bland as fuck in RE7.

Hopefully he goes full Ash in RE8.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm a recent RE convert so I'm happy with anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2020)

I like the idea of Capcom sticking to Resident Evil 7's first person perspective, as long as we have a third person alternative. 

This guy also apparently mentioned leaks of 2 Silent Hill games which would coincide with Masahiro Ito's tweet about him working on a game that he hopes doesn't get cancelled. Considering Silent Hill 5 was cancelled before it was even announced and he tweeted some concept art of it, a new core Silent Hill might be around the corner.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2020)

> Ethan from VII is the protagonist
> - first-person






> - new enemy type: werewolves


----------



## Karma (Jan 28, 2020)

I wonder if Ethan will get any powers.

Him and his Girlfriend r the only ones still infected with Evelyn's disease iirc.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2020)

Naruto said:


> @Mickey Mouse





One day......one day....


----------



## Naruto (Jan 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> One day......one day....



The fuck do you mean "one day"?

You can use it now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2020)

>first-person

Pass. But I aint too mad cuz Capcom's been feeding and will continue to feed my third-person fix.  



Naruto said:


>



Early contender for emote of the year


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2020)

Naruto said:


> The fuck do you mean "one day"?
> 
> You can use it now.



 my bad.
Thank you Natuto.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2020)

We actually have the best emotes out of all the sections




:metroid
 


:gitgud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We actually have the best emotes out of all the sections
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 28, 2020)

I deleted the samus helmet emote, however  "" is criminally underused.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like the idea of Capcom sticking to Resident Evil 7's first person perspective, as long as we have a third person alternative.



Not gonna hate. That's very fair. Also shows that companies can totally make everyone happy. Looking at you Gamefreak/TPC/Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I deleted the samus helmet emote, however  "" is criminally underused.



I used that emote in every Metroidvania popularity contest thread.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2020)

Also,  is even more underrated. Probably because it's not under any emote tab.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We actually have the best emotes out of all the sections
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta start using these more.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not gonna hate. That's very fair. Also shows that companies can totally make everyone happy. Looking at you Gamefreak/TPC/Nintendo.



I mean, I'm not CRAZY over RE7 but it did feel like a proper throwback in terms of level design and survival horror elements which is why I was all for it when it came out. The Baker family is also the right kind of antagonist for the series. Jack is definitely more entertainingly tense as a stalker boss than Mr X in REmake 2. Blue Umbrella is still the most stupid and unnecessary plot development of the series, though. Who gives a fuck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also,  is even more underrated. Probably because it's not under any emote tab.


Stop hiding these from us!


----------



## Karma (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 28, 2020)

Gimme that RE 8.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I mean, I'm not CRAZY over RE7 but it did feel like a proper throwback in terms of level design and survival horror elements which is why I was all for it when it came out. The Baker family is also the right kind of antagonist for the series. Jack is definitely more entertainingly tense as a stalker boss than Mr X in REmake 2. Blue Umbrella is still the most stupid and unnecessary plot development of the series, though. Who gives a fuck.



As long as I get my Third Person RE Engine games y'all can have whatever you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2020)

Got no clue what the application would be, but I'm gonna use it as often as possible. Props to whoever suggested/made it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Stop hiding these from us!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2020)

This confirms my suspicion that game devs get a lot of cosplay tail.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2020)

The peak of any attention whoring cosplayer. That first pic is something else, I can totally imagine him freaking the fuck out and asking to sign her leg.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 28, 2020)

That unannounced RE supposed to be released next year that is neither RE8 nor a Remake is most likely Revelations 3 I would say, hopefully this time with an actual budget.
I actually enjoyed Revelations 2 but that game seems like it was made with the lowest budget physically possible.

Anyway, a hour or so ago I finished the main story of Resident Evil 7 for the first time, I don't really like first person cameras, they confuse me, so that's why it took me so long to gather the courage to play the game.
And to my surprise I really liked the game, I mean, it didn't made me a fan of first person cameras but I really enjoyed it, the game is really creepy and quite tense and scary at times, the graphics and art in general is amazing, I can only imagine how good and intense this game must be in VR, the story was pretty interesting and the Baker family was lovely, they're super creepy and disturbing but you can't help but love them for some reason.

I probably would prefer the main series to go back to third person but I wouldn't be angry at another game in this style, specially if the Revelations sub-series steps up its game and becomes a good tps alternative.

So if even I, someone allergic to fps, liked it, maybe you could give it a try @Charlotte D. Kurisu , you may end up being surprised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2020)

Yako Toro is among those that serve as the ultimate proof: people will always truly appreciate a genuine demeanor.

Harder for some than others, but I've never seen a real-ass dude that wasn't well respected.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yako Toro is among those that serve as the ultimate proof: people will always truly appreciate a genuine demeanor.
> 
> Harder for some than others, but I've never seen a real-ass dude that wasn't well respected.



bruh. dude is just that thirsty.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> bruh. dude is just that thirsty.



"I just like titties, homie"
*crowd cheers*


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2020)

> 2020
> console wars



MY FAVORITE CORPORATION IS RICHER THAN YOUR FAVORITE CORPORATION REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## God (Jan 30, 2020)

New Spyro?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2020)

We pluralizing them games with ZEES, BOIS. Sony bringing out the big guns with GoW2, Demon Souls Remake, Spyro, Spider man 2 and a bunch of highly anticipated heavy hitters.

And also PlayStation All-Stars 2/The Order 1886 for some reason.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We pluralizing them games with ZEES, BOIS. Sony bringing out the big guns



Boiz*
Gunz*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Boiz*
> Gunz*





"Pushes glasses upwards with his middle finger in self satisfaction"

Correction complete.

*SSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP*


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2020)

Naruto said:


> > 2020
> > console wars
> 
> 
> ...





This is literally the front page of r/nintendo right fucking now.

And they have the gall to downvote people calling them out on it


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2020)

Let's link them a screenshot of their own front page


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2020)

Imagine fapping while this bad boi is active


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2020)

Peace was never an option.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Peace was never an option.



Cumming*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2020)

Naruto said:


> This is literally the front page of r/nintendo right fucking now.
> 
> And they have the gall to downvote people calling them out on it



I love armchair stockholders who can't afford hygiene products, much less stocks.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2020)

I've never cared all that much about sales numbers, as I'm typically too stupid to interpret them as anything other than "a lot" once too many digits end up on the screen.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Imagine fapping while this bad boi is active



Some dude just used memes to be able to have people willingly install a literal virus onto their computer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Some dude just used memes to be able to have people willingly install a literal virus onto their computer.



Some dude used memes to become a troll president with nuke capabilities. This is literally nothing.  :gitgud


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Some dude used memes to become a troll president with nuke capabilities. This is literally nothing.  :gitgud



Don't make me dislike your posts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2020)

console wars only make sense if you have a single console your parents decided to buy for the entire household.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Don't make me dislike your posts.



Stop flirting with me Dio-kun. People are watching.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> fan wars only make sense if you have a single console your parents decided to buy for the entire household.



*Khris subtly iplies that console wars are a means for the upper echelon to further divide the lower class by distracting them with the insignificance of brand loyalty.*

I mean I didn't wanna say anything but....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2020)

And gamefreak still can't animate past on-rail movement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> *Khris subtly iplies that console wars are a means for the upper echelon to further divide the lower class by distracting them with the insignificance of brand loyalty.*
> 
> I mean I didn't wanna say anything but....



Yeah. it was so subtle, I didn't even know I was saying it.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2020)

Eat the rich


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah. it was so subtle, I didn't even know I was saying it.







Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And gamefreak still can't animate past on-rail movement.



I took a senior project on game development and sourced a_ very primitive_ version of this tech in my presentation.
It's fuckin' nuts seeing how far it's come.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Jan 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And also PlayStation All-Stars 2/The Order 1886 for some reason.


Both franchises suffered from bad execution, but the base premise for each has potential.

Making all stars a 3d brawler in the vain of Anarchy Reigns and Order is the type of game that would benefit from a small open world or at least more expansive levels.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Eat the rich



Spoken like a true poor person. 

*cracks open dat chickpea can for dinner*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2020)

Karma said:


> Both franchises suffered from bad execution, but the base premise for each has potential.



The Order was launch drought hype title. If it got announced now, it would've been eaten alive by all the current good shit. See whatshisface with the motorcycle and the Dawn of the Dead fodder zombies.


----------



## Karma (Jan 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Order was launch drought hype title. If it got announced now, it would've been eaten alive by all the current good shit. See whatshisface with the motorcycle and the Dawn of the Dead fodder zombies.


I dont see how that has any correlation with wut I said 

There was so much they could have done with the original, but just said "no" and gave us another generic third person shooter instead. Idk if it's because I just love that late 1800s monster hunter aesthetic, but I feel they could deliver a genuinely good game with that concept with intresting lore/world backing it up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2020)

Dislike x *1*
@Naruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2020)

Karma said:


> I dont see how that has any correlation with wut I said



It does since am telling you the only reason people paid attention was cuz there was no other launch games around worth piss. Premise is generic as fucc.



Karma said:


> There was so much they could have done with the original, but just said "no" and gave us another generic third person shooter instead. Idk if it's because I just love that late 1800s monster hunter aesthetic, but I feel they could deliver a genuinely good game with that concept with intresting lore/world backing it up.



Yeah, but the base of the game was cinematic dogshit. It was never gonna be worth anything. Now, they can actually fix this with the sequel, but I aint holding my breath.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dislike x *1*
> @Naruto



You know I like you but that post was fucking stupid, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2020)

Naruto said:


> You know I like you but that post was fucking stupid, man.



You do know I was just joking right?



*Spoiler*: __ 



RIGHT?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Order was launch drought hype title. If it got announced now, it would've been eaten alive by all the current good shit. See whatshisface with the motorcycle and the Dawn of the Dead fodder zombies.



We tried making it run at 24 fps cause like, Hitchcock movies are at 24 fps xD. Turns out we're just cocks from even thinking that so we made our game 30fps with constant drops. I LUB KINEMA


----------



## Simon (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We tried making it run at 24 fps cause like, Hitchcock movies are at 24 fps xD. Turns out we're just cocks from even thinking that so we made our game 30fps with constant drops. I LUB KINEMA



Shitty fps and length was the least of that game's problem. Game design was completely nonexistent. The game had you search for and pick up stuff that was completely irrelevant to the game's progress. Like it wasn't even collectibles or a side mission. Not sure if it even unlocks a trophy if you picked them all.


----------



## Karma (Jan 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It does since am telling you the only reason people paid attention was cuz there was no other launch games around worth piss.


I never said otherwise, tho 

They purposely emphasized the graphics in the marketing because that's all the game had to offer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2020)

Karma said:


> I never said otherwise, tho



I wasn't disagreeing with you. 

Just saying the game wouldn't have survived either way, since the core design was destined to fail.



Karma said:


> They purposely emphasized the graphics in the marketing because that's all the game had to offer.



Graphics weren't even that outstanding.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 30, 2020)

The Order 1886 wasn't even a generic third person shooter, it was a collection of cutscenes with super short gameplay sequences in between, that gameplay was super bland and in general pretty shit, in the story department they also went through the trouble of creating a complex backstory about the centuries old fight between the order and werewolves but then the story of the actual game is about a civil war within the order so you only fight humans.

Or so I heard, I never actually played the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just saying the game wouldn't have survived either way, since the core design was destined to fail.


I know. Almost everything about the game didnt work from a gameplay or cinematic standpoint. Itd need a drastic overhaul to work.

I just want a game where I can roleplay van helsing tbh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2020)

Karma said:


> I just want a game where I can roleplay van helsing tbh



Bloodborne that shit, bro.


----------



## Simon (Jan 30, 2020)

I thought it had an interesting narrative with a cool world, character designs, etc.

Hope the potential sequel rumors are true, also hope it’s a better game this time around


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 31, 2020)

The Order had a great setting and world, I do hope for a sequel with actual gameplay this time around and less of that interactive movie bs.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2020)

​
*The virgin Ninja vs the chad Reggie*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2020)

Time for me to start Sekiro  this will be easy

gonna reach the first boss with Zero death


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2020)

Okay I died once by falling from a bridge but it doesn't count I wasn't used to the game.

From now on I wont die.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2020)

Okay the first boss is basically that samurai from the beginning and yeah he's strong ...


Bet he killed @Shiba D. Inu 9 times.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2020)

Fuck that samurai


----------



## Gledania (Jan 31, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Fuck that samurai




No homo 

I finally killed that bitch. He killed me 3 times. Won't happen again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2020)

Bunch of Platinum Game rumors now that they got money, apparently they’re gonna try to self publish several  101 ports since Nintendo doesn’t give a single fuck about it. A Kickstarter for it might happen too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bunch of Platinum Game rumors now that they got money, apparently they’re gonna try to self publish several  101 ports since Nintendo doesn’t give a single fuck about it. A Kickstarter for it might happen too.



PC port and I'll back.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2020)

That computer screen time stamp. I’ll back it by default, doesn’t matter the version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2020)

Wonderful 102 with the "2" being an emo Sasuke-like antihero that was part of the group but got PTSD from getting his gril killed or something I dunno. I want moar weab anime cheese and trashy sentai in the next one.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 1, 2020)

Gledania said:


>



How many deaths?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 1, 2020)

So I just finished the End of Zoe dlc in RE7, now I want Joe to be the protagonist of every single Resident Evil from now on.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2020)

Whats thattttt


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We pluralizing them games with ZEES, BOIS. Sony bringing out the big guns with GoW2, Demon Souls Remake, Spyro, Spider man 2 and a bunch of highly anticipated heavy hitters.
> 
> And also PlayStation All-Stars 2/The Order 1886 for some reason.


Thats a boring ass list lol


----------



## Gledania (Feb 3, 2020)

That monk with a spear


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2020)

Platinum Games just opened this weird little page here. The first thing to take from this is that this a nod to Capcom Five, a project that Capcom greenlighted with most devs that ended up forming PG with the purpose of making 5 high profile games for the Gamecube which was fucking up at the time. These games were Killer 7, Viewtiful Joe, PN03, Dead Phoenix and Resident Evil 4. The only true hit of the bunch was Resident 4 with the rest selling so so or like plain shit but all considered cult hits except Dead Phoenix which was cancelled.

ANYWAY, if this Platinum Games 4 is anything like it, expect a major announcement of 4 games a the same time including their self published games that they've been harping on about for years.

I read somewhere that this just might be the name of their publishing branch which would be lamer but still a step in the direction they want, delusional ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are saying this is a pending Drakengard 4 announcement because why not.

Whatever this shit is, after they created their Kickstarter account for the supposed W101 port project, I'm glad they're finally showing signs of life.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2020)

It's Bayo 4. They're gonna shadow drop Bayo 3 and announce 4 at the same time.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2020)

Drakengard 4 is trending


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's Bayo 4. They're gonna shadow drop Bayo 3 and announce 4 at the same time.



B4oynett4 - The Witchening. 

I'm thinking Vanquish 4 - what better curveball than going full timeskip and start at the 4th game and pick up the pieces.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2020)

The World said:


> Drakengard 4 is trending



I don't believe for a second that Square Enix would let Platinum Games to announce that themselves.


----------



## Karma (Feb 3, 2020)

Bayonetta 4: The search for 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2020)

Whatever it is. Consider it bought.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 3, 2020)

Platinum 4  will be the giant Avengers-like crossover game I've always wanted - between Bayo, Vanquish, and maybe probably Astral Chain and Wonderful 101. With bonus appearances from Viewtiful Joe, Okami, Nier Automata, Madworld, and Devil May Cry.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 3, 2020)

The 4 stands for the 4 years we have to wait for next infos (infos, not release) of the next Platinum game.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2020)

blakstealth said:


>


There's a little Sentai in all of us if we BELIEVE!


----------



## Gledania (Feb 3, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> The 4 stands for the 4 years we have to wait for next infos (infos, not release) of the next Platinum game.



Hey man ... Did you have difficulty wih those guys with spears in sekiro (they look like blind monks) ? God damn they are a pain in the ass


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2020)

blakstealth said:


>



UNITE UP, MOTHERFUCKERS. STEAM VERSION REACHED.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2020)

*Rewards for pledging: Get Blocked by Kamiya.*

I got my pledge reward faster than most fans, get on my level, bitches.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 4, 2020)

W3 Refunded is 0.5.

I want 0.4 or 0.3 for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 4, 2020)

Karma said:


> Bayonetta 4: The search for 3


Wait what did Gabe buy the Bayonetta IP/


----------



## Ren. (Feb 4, 2020)

Give me Demon Souls Remastered on PC and I will give you 100$ per it P$.

The rest keep them and give me BB on PC!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Rewards for pledging: Get Blocked by Kamiya.*
> 
> I got my pledge reward faster than most fans, get on my level, bitches.



I love how everyone that got legit pissed about kamiya blocking them probably feel like complete morons now.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 4, 2020)

Oooo a steam version, should I after Postal 4 .... hmmm


----------



## The World (Feb 4, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I love how everyone that got legit pissed about kamiya blocking them probably feel like complete morons now.


No I'm still salty. I had to make a second account to see his Page


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2020)

The World said:


> No I'm still salty. I had to make a second account to see his Page



Jesus Christ


----------



## The World (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm gonna block him on my second and Screenshot it to him


----------



## The World (Feb 4, 2020)

Now I must single handedly fund this kickstarter so I know for certain he will unblock me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2020)

The World said:


> Now I must single handedly fund this kickstarter so I know for certain he will unblock me



Unless there's a function that universally does this, this is gonna take a fucking while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 4, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Hey man ... Did you have difficulty wih those guys with spears in sekiro (they look like blind monks) ? God damn they are a pain in the ass



Do you mean the Corrupted Monk (Boss)? The way you phrased it sounds like you're talking about some common enemy though that I don't remember.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2020)

Judging from the old fart in the background, this will probably involve the Alchemist Stone, which was the artifact that Mathias Cronqvist used to gain control of Death and become Dracula. Guess they're mixing plotlines of several games at once. I just hope that's not Shaft cause it would be a shitty redesign.

 But what the hell is up with Trevor's getup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 4, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Judging from the old fart in the background, this will probably involve the Alchemist Stone, which was the artifact that Mathias Cronqvist used to gain control of Death and become Dracula. Guess they're mixing plotlines of several games at once. I just hope that's not Shaft cause it would be a shitty redesign.
> 
> But what the hell is up with Trevor's getup?



Maybe some flashbacks about Dracula's origin.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2020)

Is that season 2 or season 3 of Castlevania


----------



## Ren. (Feb 4, 2020)

@Naruto 

You are a switch user.

So what do you think of this game?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 5, 2020)

Geforce now is out of beta.

Been using it as a beta tester for 1y and a half.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 5, 2020)

@Naruto @Shiba D. Inu @Deathbringerpt

Next-gen games come in 2-3 years 

PC for the win as always.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Naruto
> 
> You are a switch user.
> 
> So what do you think of this game?



Didn't play it, but @Buskuv did.


----------



## Simon (Feb 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Naruto @Shiba D. Inu @Deathbringerpt
> 
> Next-gen games come in 2-3 years
> 
> PC for the win as always.


who are these guys...


----------



## Ren. (Feb 5, 2020)

Simon said:


> who are these guys...


Some Australians, they are quite funny and informed.


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2020)

Need an update to all the classics Capcom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2020)

Wait. Is Nintendo going steam?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Is Nintendo going steam?



Marvelous is. Not a big deal. Game looks pretty sweet, the more weeb mech games on Steam, the better.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Is Nintendo going steam?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2020)

Mahvel 2 at Evo 2020.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2020)

when will Ningendo release a 4k console?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> when will Ningendo release a 4k console?



When you lose your virginity.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> When you lose your virginity.



are we supposed to go back in time then?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> are we supposed to go back in time then?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mahvel 2 at Evo 2020.



I have no dog in the FGC race, but the celebration of Marv2 returning strikes me as ironic, considering the community's main issues with Melee.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I have no dog in the FGC race, but the celebration of Marv2 returning strikes me as ironic, considering the community's main issues with Melee.



Two different communities?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Two different communities?



I guess it'd be disingenuous of me to rule that out


----------



## Ren. (Feb 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> When you lose your virginity.


So never


----------



## Ren. (Feb 6, 2020)

Soul like brothers ...

Who is your favorite boss from souls like?

For the moment to me it is still this one :

@Charlotte D. Kurisu @Naruto @Rakuyo @Gledania @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Gledania (Feb 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Soul like brothers ...
> 
> Who is your favorite boss from souls like?
> 
> ...



Someone need to be overly optimistic to believe Shiba will watch his 11 minutes video 

My fav boss was the last DLC boss. Not sister friede , the other dlc


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2020)

People lost their shit when these things were ported on the Bone with proper 4K and perfect framerate, they could be looking at that instead of looking at FromSoft.

That said, if Sekiro's sucess makes Team Ninja look at Ninja Gaiden again, that's just another plus for me. Just don't make it like Nioh and look at Ninja Gaiden 3 like the piece of festering shit that it is. I don't mind if 4 takes a page out of 1 or out of 2, they're both amazingly design games that need more iterations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 6, 2020)

Stupid spear monks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Soul like brothers ...
> 
> Who is your favorite boss from souls like?
> 
> ...



Why is the quality that of a Kazaa porn vid?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 6, 2020)

Here even bumped to 1440p the program drops from 200fps to below 30 LOL.
it is harder than I thought.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Feb 6, 2020)

So am I the only avid Siege player on the arcade?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 7, 2020)

Simon said:


> So am I the only avid Siege player on the arcade?


Rainbow Six Siege?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2020)

Simon said:


> So am I the only avid Siege player on the arcade?



@NudeShroom @Krory


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2020)

Yes, I play but I'm trash, only Casual, and unreliable.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2020)

*Resident Evil 8 Rumors: Zombies, Witches, and Wolf-Like Creatures*


February 6th, 2020 at 5:56 pm
by  - 


Another day, another set of _Resident Evil 8_ rumors. As always, we ask that you take all of this information with a grain of salt — any and all rumors we report on are just that and should not be taken as gospel until Capcom have officially confirmed anything one way or the other. Today’s information comes from a combination of the  and previous_ Resident Evil 8_ leak source ChaoticClaire over on Twitter. We have sourced her previously , where she confirmed many of the things AestheticGamer (a source we’ve come to rely on) talked about regarding the game. The information comes from a video posted to GAMEZ.DE’s YouTube page, although for the moment it’s all in German (English subtitles will be up tomorrow, according to ChaoticClaire, we will update this post then). You can watch, but unless you speak the language the auto-generated subtitles are a bit of a mess. *UPDATE*: The video has now been updated with English subtitles!

Luckily, ChaoticClaire broke down the bullet-points (in a now deleted thread) on Twitter. Some of them are a bit surprising, while others line up with what we’ve heard to a T. Note: ChaoticClaire previously mentioned that the info she posted before was slightly outdated, and would be subject to corrections. This new information from the video reflects those corrections — although the host of the video stresses that the game is still in development and m:

– the rumor that the game had been scrapped and development started over (several times) is wrong

– discussions about the logo design and if the game has an “8” in the title are useless at this point since things can still change a lot

– release is maybe in 1.5 – 2 years

– setting: Eastern Europe or an adjacent country to that area

– village & a snowy landscape

– castle, but it’s smaller than the one from _RE4 _

– medieval setting and enemy designs

– not actual werewolves, but wolf-like creatures

– one or more witches will be hunting Ethan

– even though it sounds like the Hookman from _3.5_, it’s something new

– zombies are wearing knight armor & wield swords

– more action-heavy than _7_, closer to _Not a Hero_ gameplay-wise

– director has been with Capcom for a while & didn’t change/leave (correction from previous post)

– director was previously a behind the scenes executive producer who directed one game

– maybe you can find out who it is – Chris returns, but with a twist

– no spoilers here, but a hint in the video’s outro (no German skills needed to understand it) “No, it can’t be! Why you?!”

All of this is very interesting, both in how it lines up with existing leaks — and doesn’t. Perhaps the most major difference between this and what we’ve heard is the statement “the rumor that the game had been scrapped and development started over (several times) is wrong”. I clarified with ChaoticClaire, who says explicitly that AestheticGamer’s information was wrong in that regard. There’s a first time for everything (at least in what we’ve reported from him) and to be fair . The other aspects here are very interesting, and as a huge fan of _Resident Evil 4_ and _Bloodborne,_ it makes me incredibly hype.

Clarification on the wolf-like creatures, (despite that was _not at all_ being the wording used in the leak) by nearly every news outlet, is also appreciated. I’m curious who the “one-time director” is, sorting through _Resident Evil_ series directors that only got to direct one game isn’t exactly a short list. Hiroki Katō directed _Code: Veronica_, Hiroyuki Kai directed _Survivor_, Tomoshi Sadamoto directed _Survivor 2_, etc etc. Being more action-heavy, in a way similar to_ Not A Hero_, sounds concerning — but here’s hoping it’s more in terms of scaling up the threat level to accommodate rather than being a living tank filled with ammo and health syringes like _Not A Hero_ was.  The thing I’m most curious about though is the “witches”, which does not appear to be a mistranslation. _RE7_ played around with expectations and hallucinations, _Resident Evil 8_ following suit isn’t too out of the realm of possibility.

The last bit about “a hint” in the video’s outro is also interesting when combined with “Chris returns, but with a twist”. The outro to the video shows Chris stepping into frame and killing the host with a _very_ cold attitude. Is it possible Capcom thought the fan theory that _RE7_ Chris wasn’t actually Chris was actually kinda cool? Also lines up with the previous leaks stating that Chris has been redesigned _again_. Easy to explain away if Chris _really_ isn’t Chris this time ’round.

For now, all we can do is wait and see what Capcom has in store for us with _Resident Evil 8_. Based on the year and a half to two years indicated in this leak, odds are split between E3 2020 and E3 2021 for a reveal, although Capcom doesn’t necessarily have to play by those rules. _REmake 3_ was revealed during a Sony State of Play in December, after all. In the meantime, _Resident Evil 3 Remake_ and _Resident Evil: Resistance_ release April 3rd across Xbox One, PlayStation 4, and Steam.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2020)

While Chris was more skilled and had better weapons than Ethan, I played on the hardest difficulty and they barely gave me anything.(ammo health packs) 

I didn't feel like a one man army at all.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 9, 2020)

Speaking of Resident Evil 




The town of Clearfield, MD has long stood in the shadow of three seemingly unrelated behemoths – the Umbrella Corporation, the decommissioned Greenwood Asylum, and Washington, D.C. Today, twenty-six years after the discovery of the T-Virus, secrets held by the three will start to be revealed at the first signs of outbreak.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 10, 2020)

I saw your avy @Naruto  and I remember what is coming this year!

My first ever preorder in 3000 games:

It was delayed gents so you can play the following games until then:

Use this to make it visual appealing 
:


----------



## Ren. (Feb 10, 2020)

If the visual are outdated then play this:
And the episodes.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 10, 2020)

Some not so well known games :


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2020)

theres no point in pre-ordering CP 2077 

just wait for it to be out, judge its state (polish, bugs, optimization etc.) by reviews etc. and then decide

dont be a pre-order cuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2020)

I got too many games on my plate atm anyway, and not enough time to play them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> theres no point in pre-ordering CP 2077
> 
> just wait for it to be out, judge its state (polish, bugs, optimization etc.) by reviews etc. and then decide
> 
> dont be a pre-order cuck


It was a gift dog from one of my oldest friends and I was planning to buy it with money from my steam cards.

I have bought more games than you have ever played

I have gifted close to 150 games in 5 years so yeah.

I know my stuff and I have yet to refund anything in like 3k games.

If it is a pre-order that I will ever do is this game!

Also, I know how to twitch any crap on PC, there is only one game that has ever never wanted to play and that was because of an incompatibility with the CPU.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 10, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I got too many games on my plate atm anyway, and not enough time to play them.


Tell me about it 

150 new games in the past year.

Me:  still playing Dark Souls.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2020)

The immersive sim genre just can't catch a break.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2020)

Wait. Wasn't this kickstarted?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2020)

That was the System Shock remake, that newspiece is about System Shock 3. The remake had a terrible first year and was rebooted once but it's picking up the pace and it's looking pretty good now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2020)

Dragon Ball got the high class video game treatment these past 2 years. Now I am looking forward for the Shonen Holy Trinity to get some real love as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That was the System Shock remake, that newspiece is about System Shock 3. The remake had a terrible first year and was rebooted once but it's picking up the pace and it's looking pretty good now.



I see. Well, sucks I guess.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 10, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The immersive sim genre just can't catch a break.


Shhh, you are breaking my heart now!
I erased that from my mind.


----------



## Simon (Feb 10, 2020)

Yeeaaah but come on, does SS really need to be remade? Like who's really excited about that?


----------



## Simon (Feb 10, 2020)

Also I wish PS would stop sucking ass about marketing Dreams, the stuff I consistently see coming out of this game blows my mind.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2020)

Simon said:


> Yeeaaah but come on, does SS really need to be remade? Like who's really excited about that?



The first System Shock is janky as shit and it desperately needs a control rehaul. Shit was also kickstarted so there's your interest right there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2020)

When you can't get it right the first time, spend millions of dollars and make another dud. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> *Resident Evil 8 Rumors: Zombies, Witches, and Wolf-Like Creatures*
> 
> 
> February 6th, 2020 at 5:56 pm
> ...



You sure you didn't come across a Dragon's Dogma 2 leak? What the fuck am I reading.


----------



## Simon (Feb 10, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> When you can't get it right the first time, spend millions of dollars and make another dud.


Or they could actually make a decent product.

Rainbow Six Siege, FF14, Wareframe, No Man's Sky, just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 10, 2020)

Simon said:


> Or they could actually make a decent product.
> 
> Rainbow Six Siege, FF14, Wareframe, No Man's Sky, just a few off the top of my head.


Comparing Anthem with those games is a sin.

Well, maybe No man sky bu hey you have Andromeda to counter.

Original Bioware is gone, none of the original devs are here.


----------



## Simon (Feb 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Comparing Anthem with those games is a sin.
> 
> Well, maybe No man sky bu hey you have Andromeda to counter.
> 
> Original Bioware is gone, none of the original devs are here.


It's not a sin? Those games started out as hot garbage ranging from a technical shit show to straight up unfinished.

Andromeda and Anthem suffered from indecision and  real shit mismanagement on top of technical short comings with the frostbite engine, which is apparently real tough to work with. Yeah a lot of Bioware veterans are gone, but this is a new IP, so really does that matter? I'd agree if this was the next Dragon Age or Mass Effect.


----------



## Simon (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh my god Siege and FF14 was so bad at launch, It's crazy how far those two games have come.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 10, 2020)

Simon said:


> I'd agree if this was the next Dragon Age or Mass Effect.


Dragon Age has been bad for the past games, end of Mass effect 3 and Andromeda!

Bioware is gone.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2020)

No doubt, but that's what Bioware has always been. Most of their games have been development shit shows, even Dragon Age Origins was development hell for them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> Oh my god Siege and FF14 was so bad at launch, It's crazy how far those two games have come.



FF14 then and FF14 now are completely different games, it's like we were beta testers of a version that was supposed to be rebooted middevelopment but ended up being launched and sold at full price. The original director was fired and I doubt he'll ever work in games again. Yoshida was the westaboo that Square needed.


----------



## Karma (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2020)

I think I reached the point where even my fatigue is tired.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2020)

God damn man, how much are they slaving you at your job?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> God damn man, how much are they slaving you at your job?



They days where I don't end up with a migraine is one of the good ones. I'll need to consider some options in a few months. Cuz shit's effecting my health yo.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They days where I don't end up with a migraine is one of the good ones. I'll need to consider some options in a few months. Cuz shit's effecting my health yo.



Trust me when i say i know the feeling bruh.

Keep your head up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They days where I don't end up with a migraine is one of the good ones. I'll need to consider some options in a few months. Cuz shit's effecting my health yo.



Dude, told you this already. Any job with that sort of mental toll on you isn't a job worth having. If it's a job that makes you overwork out of passion or a job that pays out the ass, that I would understand but a wage slave job that's there to pay the bills shouldn't fuck you up like that. You always have options, you can always do better, there's no such thing as a dead end. A good mental salary is almost as important as the actual salary. 

Maybe it's the lazy ass culture of my country or the specific field I work in or just I lucked out in the company but I didn't stopped job hunting until I got something that got those bills paid while enabling some free time you don't spend chronically tired. Can't be giving your best years this way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Feb 12, 2020)

Fuck off Activision:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2020)

my shitty job lets me pay the bills AND spend half the day browsing NF 
and I usually come in at 9:30-10:00 and leave @ ~17:00+

how did they not fire me yet ?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Fuck off Activision:


That good news for me,fuck cloud gaming!.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 12, 2020)

Linkdarkside said:


> That good news for me,fuck cloud gaming!.


neah mate this is not stadia.

I can use my steam library anywhere so yeah fuck creep publishers, it is complementary to my PC's!

I will have to use a more expensive service now and shadow is only UK based


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2020)

Game preservation and ownership > playing a game for 30 minutes during your lunch break.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2020)

since when did Shantae become an emote

and why wasn't I informed


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> since when did this become an emote



After Mickey bitched about failing the challenge months earlier I decided to throw him a bone.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2020)

Naruto said:


> After Mickey bitched about failing the challenge months earlier I decided to throw him a bone.


challenge? like a belly dancing challenge? lol


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> challenge? like a belly dancing challenge? lol



I was feeling generous and told him to give me his favorite Shantae game, and if it was the same as mine, I'd reward his good taste.

He didn't pick Pirate's Curse, unfortunately.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 13, 2020)

I've never actually played a Shantae game, but I like Shantae herself for several reasons.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2020)

After checking out Xeno Crisis that  posted and really liking the game (Nice recommendation, bro), I ended up looking if the team was making something else and this nifty kickstarted popped up.


It's a fucking cartoony ass, pixel porn with smooth ass animations Diablo clone with 2 dwarves and a Dark Elf slut. It's almost funded but it's at a really slow pace and with only 13 days left. It'd be a damn shame if this fizzed out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> my shitty job lets me pay the bills AND spend half the day browsing NF
> and I usually come in at 9:30-10:00 and leave @ ~17:00+
> 
> how did they not fire me yet ?





Living the wage slave dream.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2020)

isometric lootfest ARPGs are dead to me


----------



## Karma (Feb 14, 2020)

Has anyone tried out Dreams yet?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 15, 2020)

I told you guys.

500$ it is


----------



## Ren. (Feb 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Game preservation and ownership > playing a game for 30 minutes during your lunch break.


You are talking about Geforce now?

That has nothing to do with preservation, it only gives you access to a cloud computer to put your PC accounts, that is way more preservation then putting Demon Souls only on Ps3 for example!

I hate stadia but cloud computers, hell yeah!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2020)

Be a man and sell it for 300 dollars Sony.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You are talking about Geforce now?
> 
> That has nothing to do with preservation, it only gives you access to a cloud computer to put your PC accounts, that is way more preservation then putting Demon Souls only on Ps3 for example!
> 
> I hate stadia but cloud computers, hell yeah!



'Member when DLC was an exciting innovation?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I told you guys.
> 
> 500$ it is



599 USD memes making a comeback.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 'Member when DLC was an exciting innovation?



DLC's were never a good innovation for me, expansions like Blood and Wine that is what I like!
Neah, I don't think you understand it is just a remote computer this is not Stadia!

This I want, I don't want to invest another 1000EUR in a PC, I would rather invest that!
So 5$ as a + to my laptop and home PC is more than ok!

So the imbecile that removed Sekiro from that option should suck a penis.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Be a man and sell it for 300 dollars Sony.


Not gonna happen 400-450 and they are taking a loss!

Come on Switch is 300$ and that plays games at SD quality!

This is a PCI gen 4 SSD, ryzen 3000+Vega GPU!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2020)

Naruto said:


> 599 USD memes making a comeback.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Same thing will happen with cloud gaming.


This is why I am saying I want a cloud computer not a Stadia!


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I might as well just continue with my PC and wait for the exclusives to either hit steam or for the PS5 to decrease in price.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Switch might not have the best quality in terms of graphics or even performance



It's a handheld, and for a handheld it's quite powerful.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> This is why I am saying I want a cloud computer not a Stadia!



What's the distinction you're making here, Ren? Stadia runs on cloud computing aka remote machines/data centers.

I'm with Khris on this, I have no desire to see typical ownership die any time soon. If we could be assured that game streaming services would run concurrently alongside traditional distribution then I wouldn't care but I highly doubt  publishers would support multiple models for long.

Like, I know it's the future but it's not a future I want so let it be staved off for as long as possible tbqh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

I would pay up to 500$ for a *1TB* SSD PS5, but Id prefer 400-450$


for *2TB* PS5 I _might_ be persuaded to shill $550-600 tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> This is why I am saying I want a cloud computer not a Stadia!



I don't see the distinction when it comes to my main gripes tbh. I have many more less minor gripes with the whole cloud thing tbh. Especially when it comes to performance and availability for much poorer countries with much shittier internet.



Naruto said:


> What's the distinction you're making here, Ren? Stadia runs on cloud computing aka remote machines/data centers.
> 
> I'm with Khris on this, I have no desire to see typical ownership die any time soon. If we could be assured that game streaming services would run concurrently alongside traditional distribution then I wouldn't care but I highly doubt  publishers would support multiple models for long.
> 
> Like, I know it's the future but it's not a future I want so let it be staved off for as long as possible tbqh.



Digital storefronts already suck dick with multiple titles pulled from the e-stores without prior warning.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Digital storefronts already suck dick with multiple titles pulled from the e-stores without prior warning.



Publishers being assholes worries me less in the current model because pirates can save the data and strip DRM for long term preservation.

But once you own zero game files or the hardware required to run them, THEN you're at the mercy of the publishers. And that's the future I fear.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

thx Gaben


----------



## Ren. (Feb 15, 2020)

Naruto said:


> If we could be assured that game streaming services would run concurrently alongside traditional distribution then I wouldn't care but I highly doubt publishers would support multiple models for long.


This is what I am saying that I can use my steam account remotely!

I don't care about other services, never will!



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't see the distinction when it comes to my main gripes tbh. I have many more less minor gripes with the whole cloud thing tbh. Especially when it comes to performance and availability for much poorer countries with much shittier internet.


Lending me access to a remote computer is what I am saying that is all, I will not leave my steam account, I am close to 20k$ worth!


----------



## Ren. (Feb 15, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Publishers being assholes worries me less in the current model because pirates can save the data and strip DRM for long term preservation.
> 
> But once you own zero game files or the hardware required to run them, THEN you're at the mercy of the publishers. And that's the future I fear.


And I agree with that!

But I don't agree with what the publisher said that you have to use their games only on a local computer because they say so!
I own that copy and I can do what the fuck I want with it and publisher can suck it!

I have the same queries with Nintendo, Sony and MicroShit!
I don't want you to tell me on what hardware I can play software that is made on a PC so fuck off!

I have like 200 games on GOG and support GOG 2.0 + Steam the rest can make games and that is all!

Stop nickel and dine with services that are bad: PlayStation now, stadia etc

If you want to stream then stream a computer and not games no more segregation!

The way this will got is the netflix way and the market will crash!

Are you a publisher of game then publish games, leave streaming for other etc.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 15, 2020)

@Naruto and @Charlotte D. Kurisu  sorry for the rant I just hate publishers in general.
I even hate Nvidia per default but this time this agnostic streaming system is good and only 5$!

And I know because I have been beta testing it for 1y+


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

Nvidia


----------



## Ren. (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Nvidia


dork


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> sorry for the rant



The fuck you apologizing for


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2020)

That guy with his horse in Sekiro is a pain in the ass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2020)

V's voiceover just dropped this.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 16, 2020)

Gledania said:


> That guy with his horse in Sekiro is a pain in the ass


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> V's voiceover just dropped this.



Interesting, I hope it's Capcom VS Fifa.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2020)

My dream VSGame is actually Nintendo vs. Capcom. Just so I get to play with Nintendo characters in Mahvel style gameplay.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> V's voiceover just dropped this.



Capcom's fighting division is the one that seriously needs to prove itself that its not a total fuckup. Anything that's not Marvel and its retarded copyright hellfest would be great. Nintendo, Sega, Namco, you name it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2020)

Seems mostly original stuff from the trailer, although I wasn't expecting naked Hector being a naked submissive gimp for some lewd vampire lady. That said, the animation seems bizarrely fucking great, that end was some borderline Trigger shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2020)

Also, the Sonic movie is surprisingly fun. It still has complete braindead moments that really shows the director who once thought a fucking disgusting monstrosity would actually be a good Sonic design but whoever wrote the script sneaked in a good number of elements from the game. And they got Hyper Potions for a song, that was rad.

7/10, it's okay. They managed to completely turn it around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom's fighting division is the one that seriously needs to prove itself that its not a total fuckup. Anything that's not Marvel and its retarded copyright hellfest would be great. Nintendo, Sega, Namco, you name it.



Capcom vs. The World

Basically a Capcom crossover with any guest character that fits. 

Also, disappoint you didn't mention SNK.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> Also, the Sonic movie is surprisingly fun. It still has complete braindead moments that really shows the director who once thought a fucking disgusting monstrosity would actually be a good Sonic design but whoever wrote the script sneaked in a good number of elements from the game. And they got Hyper Potions for a song, that was rad.
> 
> 7/10, it's okay. They managed to completely turn it around.



I'll watch it this friday.


----------



## Karma (Feb 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2020)

That's fucking neat. I hope companies do more of this themed GPU shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Capcom vs. The World





Capcom still has the best Jojo fighting game so it would actually be nice.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Basically a Capcom crossover with any guest character that fits.



Oh. While we're daydreaming, I want to fuck Gillian Anderson.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also, disappoint you didn't mention SNK.



I mean, we had three already and the last one basically bankrupted SNK. Now that they're finally back and slowly getting in the game, I don't wanna fucking jinx it, bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I mean, we had three already and the last one basically bankrupted SNK. Now that they're finally back and slowly getting in the game, I don't wanna fucking jinx it, bro.



I remember getting wet at the prospect of SvC2 with XII sprites. 

Peeps even made legit mock ups:


----------



## Simon (Feb 18, 2020)

Bought the Division 2 since it's on sale for $3. So far enjoying it WAY more than I did Division 1.


----------



## Karma (Feb 18, 2020)

It's so weird seeing GF games on other consoles


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2020)

Karma said:


> It's so weird seeing GF games on other consoles



They've always made games for other consoles, though. People just associated them with PAKEYMANS only.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I remember getting wet at the prospect of SvC2 with XII sprites.
> 
> Peeps even made legit mock ups:



I'd work on Chun-Li's face but those sprites are straight out of XII. Fucking awesome. I mean, I'd love that to happen but AAA companies treat 2D sprite games like poison these days, except Sega. It's why I'm not really looking forward for whatever Metroid Fusion sequel on the works. Samus Returns looks like a fucking ice cream commercial.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2020)

Old school SNK was filled with chads and brogrammers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd work on Chun-Li's face but those sprites are straight out of XII. Fucking awesome. I mean, I'd love that to happen but AAA companies treat 2D sprite games like poison these days, except Sega. It's why I'm not really looking forward for whatever Metroid Fusion sequel on the works. Samus Returns looks like a fucking ice cream commercial.



I am willing to give MercurySteam one more chance with 2D tho. This time it will be developed for an HD console so I think they can get it right. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Old school SNK was filled with chads and brogrammers.



Not surprising. Jap nerds can be straight up chads. I am certain the Yakuza dev hooked up with the pornstars that appeared in the games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 18, 2020)

Finally defeated that guy with his horse


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:
			
		

> I wasn't expecting naked Hector being a naked submissive gimp for some lewd vampire lady.



The only new thing here is his clothes are off.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> People just associated them with PAKEYMANS only.



I guess we'll never know why 

1989  Mendel Palace
1991  Smart Ball
1991  Yoshi
1992  Magical Tarurūto-kun
1993  Mario & Wario
1994  Nontan to Issho: Kuru-Kuru Puzzle
1994  Pulseman
1996  Bazaar de Gosāru no Game de Gosāru
1996  *Pokémon *Red & Blue
1997  Bushi Seiryūden: Futari no Yūsha
1998  *Pokémon *Yellow
1999  Click Medic
1999  *Pokémon *Gold & Silver
2000  *Pokémon *Crystal
2002  *Pokémon *Ruby & Sapphire
2004  *Pokémon *Emerald
2004  *Pokémon *FireRed & LeafGreen
2005  Drill Dozer
2006  *Pokémon *Diamond & Pearl
2008  *Pokémon *Platinum
2009  *Pokémon *HeartGold & SoulSilver
2010  *Pokémon *Black & White
2012  HarmoKnight
2012  *Pokémon *Black 2 & White 2
2013  Pocket Card Jockey
2013  *Pokémon *X & Y
2014  *Pokémon* Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire
2015  Tembo the Badass Elephant
2016  *Pokémon* Sun & Moon
2017  Giga Wrecker
2017  *Pokémon* Ultra Sun & Ultra Moon
2018  *Pokémon* Let's Go, Pikachu! & Let's Go, Eevee!
2018  *Pokémon* Quest
2019  Giga Wrecker Alt
2019  Little Town Hero
2019  *Pokémon *Sword & Shield​


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2020)

So someone's making a Record of Lodoss War game that's a total SotN clone. I can dig this shit. 



Naruto said:


> 30 Pokerblams gayms



I mean, they might shit Pokemon games but they still make some original stuff every few years with other publishers, even Sega. They're never amazing games and only played like 2 of them but fuck it, I barely pay attention to these guys and even I know that - which is totally not a sign that I'm a fucking hopeless nerd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So someone's making a Record of Lodoss War game that's a total SotN clone. I can dig this shit.



Looks a bit like Touhou. Same dev?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2020)

No idea but it does remind me of Touhou, broken English and all.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2020)

What platforms?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Yep


----------



## Simon (Feb 21, 2020)

Naruto said:


> 2013  Pocket Card Jockey​


This is their best game, pokemon general thread come at me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2020)

Naruto said:


> What platforms?



Think it's only on Steam atm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2020)

Naruto said:


> What platforms?





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Think it's only on Steam atm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2020)

I like pixel art games on handheld


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2020)

wholesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 21, 2020)

The first one could work


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2020)

Karma said:


> The first one could work



Too chibi. Need at least a tallish or a tall looking chick. Charlize Theron is your best bet IMO.


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2020)

>record of lodoss war game


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 22, 2020)

There was a Record of Lodoss War game on the Dreamcast. I remember really liking it at the time, but I don't know what (if anything) it had to do with whatever Record of Lodoss War is.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Too chibi. Need at least a tallish or a tall looking chick. Charlize Theron is your best bet IMO.



I'd go with Mackenzie Davis myself. She's rather tall, she's great at action... She'd suit the part well.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2020)

finally killed that old hag butterfly  @GrizzlyClaws


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 22, 2020)

Gledania said:


> finally killed that old hag butterfly  @GrizzlyClaws



Only now? Took you long enough.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Only now? Took you long enough.



I don't play every day bruh. I'm a bit busy. She killed me like 4 or 5 time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2020)

Clay said:


> I'd go with Mackenzie Davis myself. She's rather tall, she's great at action... She'd suit the part well.



The new Terminator chick?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 22, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu git gut ? Bet you couldn't pass the first boss 

Sekiro is too much for you


----------



## Naruto (Feb 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> This is why I am saying I want a cloud computer not a Stadia!



@Charlotte D. Kurisu 

Yo, I think we had a miscommunication issue here. Today I learned about Nvidia's streaming service and it IS different.

Basically nvidia connects to a platform of games you own (like steam) and provides stadia-like streaming for those games. So it relies on traditional ownership to work.

And I don't mind that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2020)

Naruto said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> Yo, I think we had a miscommunication issue here. Today I learned about Nvidia's streaming service and it IS different.
> 
> ...



I knew that. But it is still a step, no matter how small, into cloud-based gaming. And once that becomes the norm, the same issues we've raised will apply.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 22, 2020)

For real need to scrap that neutral rating for a fair rating.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 22, 2020)

Naruto said:


> For real need to scrap that neutral rating for a fair rating.


That's what I tend to use Friendly for. 

But I also use Friendly for friendly things, and as a passive-aggressive response to unfriendly things. So I suppose it isn't clear.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 22, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> That's what I tend to use Friendly for.
> 
> But I also use Friendly for friendly things, and as a passive-aggressive response to unfriendly things. So I suppose it isn't clear.



I use friendly to send my love.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 22, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I use friendly to send my love.


Fair.

And friendly


----------



## Velocity (Feb 22, 2020)

Naruto said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> Yo, I think we had a miscommunication issue here. Today I learned about Nvidia's streaming service and it IS different.
> 
> ...



I have a lot of games on Steam I can't play at the moment because I technically don't have a PC to play them on at the moment, so something like that would be awesome.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 22, 2020)

Naruto said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> Yo, I think we had a miscommunication issue here. Today I learned about Nvidia's streaming service and it IS different.
> 
> ...





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I knew that. But it is still a step, no matter how small, into cloud-based gaming. And once that becomes the norm, the same issues we've raised will apply.





Clay said:


> I have a lot of games on Steam I can't play at the moment because I technically don't have a PC to play them on at the moment, so something like that would be awesome.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 23, 2020)

old news


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2020)

Ren. said:


> old news

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 23, 2020)

NEWSSSS:

*Witcher 3 Sales Skyrocket By 554%, CD Projekt Now EU's 2nd Largest Game Company Behind Ubisoft*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



The reason they're pulling out is because they all want a piece of the pie.

Soon you will be getting a streaming service from each and every major publisher. Just like you have HBO and Netflix and Hulu and Disney+, so too will you have Ubistream, EAhome, ActiVision...does this one even need a pun?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2020)

Naruto said:


> ActiVision...does this one even need a pun?



It does, cuz this aint 1996.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 23, 2020)

Naruto said:


> The reason they're pulling out is because they all want a piece of the pie.
> 
> Soon you will be getting a streaming service from each and every major publisher. Just like you have HBO and Netflix and Hulu and Disney+, so too will you have Ubistream, EAhome, ActiVision...does this one even need a pun?


Yep like they want each a launcher and what did happen, well the PC market went downhill in 2019 when gaming was up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yep like they want each a launcher and what did happen, well the PC market went downhill in 2019 when gaming was up



TBF I think if anything has been hurting the PC gaming market it has to be a steep increase in prices since the crypto boom. They came down, but they never went back to what they used to be.

I remember when you could smoke a console with a 400 dollar mini itx. Not so easy nowadays.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm ready to become a console peasant just as soon as they give up on 30 fps completely.

It's current year bois, why are we still looking at slideshows?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 23, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I'm ready to become a console peasant just as soon as they give up on 30 fps completely.
> 
> It's current year bois, why are we still looking at slideshows?


I don't have the hardware but we need to go to 144 or 240 boys.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 23, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I remember when you could smoke a console with a 400 dollar mini itx. Not so easy nowadays.


You can smoke the Xbox strongest console with 500$ parts.


Also when you upgrade you don't upgrade all of the PC so not really the same.

That B450 can take a ryzen 3600 and the rx 5700 XT and boom.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I'm ready to become a console peasant just as soon as they give up on 30 fps completely.
> 
> It's current year bois, why are we still looking at slideshows?



Cuz screenshots and fancy cinematic trailers sell. Not slick smooth performance.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You can smoke the Xbox strongest console with 500$ parts.
> 
> 
> Also when you upgrade you don't upgrade all of the PC so not really the same.
> ...



I tend to build whole new PCs and sell the old one for some cash back tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 23, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I tend to build whole new PCs and sell the old one for some cash back tbh.


Neah I still have my HDD from 2014 64buff and 7200RPM 1TB, I just bought a 6TB external back bank, 1 TB SSD and my current 250 Samsung evo.

That is all I have from my 2010 PC.

Home I have a goodish  PC, but away in the new City that I work I have a laptop with an external GPU, it works ok-ish.

I have 1000 EUR but those are for investing and short buffering.

I could buy a new PC but neah, I have too little time for playing games to make the investment be worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 23, 2020)

Simon said:


> 1440p to me is the standard, idk what games you’ve been playing on a base PS4 that’s 900p 24fps


No the Xbox is 900p

And BB is 24 fps


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2020)

I really wish PS1/N64 style demakes would be a thing.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 25, 2020)

Excellent customer service alright


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> In a 1.3 Million population.
> 
> All schools and universities in the country are closed for 2 weeks as well.
> 
> If I die, y'all know I love you guys.



@Naruto @blakstealth If I die, take care of my beloved Arcade


----------



## Naruto (Feb 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Naruto @blakstealth If I die, take care of my beloved Arcade



Wear a fucking mask. Not even kidding. Just wear a mask.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 25, 2020)

Stay home and away from crowds.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Naruto @blakstealth If I die, take care of my beloved Arcade


bro get away from me! I don't want your cooties


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Wear a fucking mask. Not even kidding. Just wear a mask.





Yamato said:


> Stay home and away from crowds.




Pretty much. We've already had cases of overcharging for masks. Going to work now. I dunno if I should stack up on food tbh. Seems like an overreaction.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 26, 2020)

Masks are useless if you want to protect yourself. They only help to prevent you infecting others. 

Take my energy khris, you gonna be alright. Go down your mancave and live that troglodyte life you always wanted to live.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Seems like an overreaction.


honestly thats what i feel, but still stay safe


----------



## Simon (Feb 26, 2020)

Potential global epidemic? Come on what are the chances of that happening? I mean there are only like 7.5 billion people on the planet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



we are so fucked


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2020)

Capcom did say they were gonna drop the RE3 demo. I think they went overboard.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Capcom did say they were gonna drop the RE3 demo. I think they went overboard.


our future:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)

dibs on Jill 


@Charlotte D. Kurisu


----------



## Simon (Feb 26, 2020)

I'd rather be in a dino crisis situation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2020)

And judging from the art piece, it's gonna be a Platinum Man game. They had an April Fool's announcement about the guy last year, made an overpriced figure this year and now Kamiya's going full blast with his first self published game. And they're blasting on all platforms cause that's the way to do it. But reading what's it about, we'll finally have a proper Godzilla/Kaiju + Sentai Hero action game. And the next 2 announcements are brand new fucking games, YEEEEEEEEEEH BOYIEEEEEEEEE



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Naruto @blakstealth If I die, take care of my beloved Arcade



My shitposting limiter will be released if you'r out of the picture so you're gonna kick start my super villain origin. Either that or I'll be banned for good.

Oh and masks won't do jack shit, bro. If that shit goes full meltdown, you'll just have to isolate yourself, put the dream into practice and go full neet. Europe's gonna be boiling soon so we'll finally have time to play some online games for once.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)

will there be actual licensed kaiju in this ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2020)

Homages all over, I'm positive. But Kamiya doesn't do license shit, he's always doing original stuff.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)

I want an AAA action game to play as Ghidorah with PS5 level graphics too


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2020)

My balls.

They ache.


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2020)

Is that Ultraman?


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 26, 2020)

I have 9 days left to fund it


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 26, 2020)

The World said:


> Is that Ultraman?


maybe inspired from ultraman?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 26, 2020)

That poor @Shiba D. Inu though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2020)

The World said:


> Is that Ultraman?



That’s Platinum Man, dude. Let’s just hope he still had his asshole thruster.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2020)

I fucking hope that Platinum self-publishing shit works out for them. I'll buy it all. When I stan, I stan hard. Ask Capcom.




Deathbringerpt said:


> My shitposting limiter will be released if you'r out of the picture so you're gonna kick start my super villain origin. Either that or I'll be banned for good.



Still a better super villain origin story than.. I dunno.. Name a DCEU villain.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh and masks won't do jack shit, bro. If that shit goes full meltdown, you'll just have to isolate yourself, put the dream into practice and go full neet. Europe's gonna be boiling soon so we'll finally have time to play some online games for once.



I got a month long leave coming up either way. Took it to play Nioh 2 and Doom Eternal (Not you FFVIIRemake). I was planning on isolating myself anyways. Guess I'll just stack up on cat litter as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2020)

OMG they got @Shiba D. Inu on point.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2020)

Fuck that whore and her bazoka on that winter region 

@GrizzlyClaws She killed me 9 times ... I'm gonna lose it


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 26, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Fuck that whore and her bazoka on that winter region
> 
> @GrizzlyClaws She killed me 9 times ... I'm gonna lose it



If she attempts to grab you just dodge backwards. It's easy if you can do that. You can also de-aggro her by going on the slope to the left, she will go back to her position and you can sneak attack her then to take one of her health points away immediately.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 26, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> de-aggro her by going on the slope to the left, she will go back to her position and you can sneak attack her then to take one of her health points away immediately.


 Now that's a huge relevant info.


Thanks mate


----------



## Simon (Feb 26, 2020)

Were the fuck is Bayo 3


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2020)

Plat going in for the kill (see what I did there)

Also, Megaman Zero ZX Legacy Collection out on steam


----------



## Simon (Feb 27, 2020)

This game is going places.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 27, 2020)

Simon said:


> Were the fuck is Bayo 3


Not on Steam 



God said:


> Also, Megaman Zero ZX Legacy Collection out on steam


With mix reviews


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2020)

Guess that’s how they plan to pay back the loan cause it’s not gonna be a niche Kamiya jap hero game.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2020)

> live ops games (GAAS) which will be a focus for PG in the future


R I P
I
P


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> R I P
> I
> P



I garan-fucking-te you that this is the sole, solitary reason why the chinks even loaned the money in the first place. They couldn’t care less about a core Ultraman/Kaiju inspired game and whatever 2 games they’re still announcing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 27, 2020)

Genichiro you son of a whoooooore


----------



## Ren. (Feb 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2020)

This guy's mannerisms kinda invites you to bully him. Can't really explain it.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This guy's mannerisms kinda invites you to bully him. Can't really explain it.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 28, 2020)

Whoopsies, first Corona case confirmed in my city. I've had cases within 1 hour from me for a week now, but now it's in my neighbourhood and my city is not big.

I have not stocked up on rations and shit either and now nothing is available. 

If I die, I die. But I will take this asshole virus with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 28, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Whoopsies, first Corona case confirmed in my city. I've had cases within 1 hour from me for a week now, but now it's in my neighbourhood and my city is not big.


Nice knowing you


----------



## Karma (Feb 28, 2020)

Swear to god if this is a troll


----------



## Ren. (Feb 28, 2020)

Karma said:


> Swear to god if this is a troll


Still, dreaming for Kojima Silent what was that name called?


----------



## Gledania (Feb 28, 2020)

@GrizzlyClaws damn bruh genchiro was insane.

Dude killed me like 12 times , thought his 2nd version was way easier than the first.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2020)

This sounds like another Kojima ruse cruise.


----------



## Simon (Feb 28, 2020)

Sony does have someone working on a horror game.


----------



## Simon (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 28, 2020)

Quite the plot twist if after all that drama from before, Konami and Kojima productions are teaming up to make a Silent Hill game, before you notice Kojima is making Metal Gear sequels again.

A bit far fetched but Konami and Kojima making peace could hopefully lead to a MG Rising 2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 29, 2020)

Masahiro Ito already confirmed on Twitter he’s working on a game and he “hoped it wouldn’t get cancelled” which is a weird thing to say when you announce something like that. Unless If you work in Konami who cancelled more than just 1 internal Silent Hill game, including Silent Hill 5. Konami also said they wanna get back into core gaming too. Although I still don’t Trust Kojima *at all* to direct a SH game.


----------



## God (Feb 29, 2020)

Silent hills coming back into production would be nice. Mgr 2 would be insane


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 29, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Masahiro Ito already confirmed on Twitter he’s working on a game and he “hoped it wouldn’t get cancelled” which is a weird thing to say when you announce something like that. Unless If you work in Konami who cancelled more than just 1 internal Silent Hill game, including Silent Hill 5. Konami also said they wanna get back into core gaming too. Although I still don’t Trust Kojima *at all* to direct a SH game.



Speaking if which, Ito said that if he took part in another SH, he would never use PH again or immediately kill him in the beginning. 

He tweeted some interesting things lately.


I just want a good Japanese SH again.


----------



## God (Feb 29, 2020)

I think ghostrunner will satisfy my itch for another mgr tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Mar 1, 2020)

@Ren. What happened between Redline and nanami ? What joke did he made ,


----------



## Ren. (Mar 1, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @Ren. What happened between Redline and nanami ? What joke did he made ,


Ask the mods, it is not in my power to tell you the full story!


----------



## Gledania (Mar 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Ask the mods, it is not in my power to tell you the full story!


He said something like "Her firends got no balls" ... which ultimately means nothing (they are cowards ?) or did he say something else ?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 1, 2020)

Gledania said:


> He said something like "Her firends got no balls" ... which ultimately means nothing (they are cowards ?) or did he say something else ?


From the post that I know and were public, something like that!

But as the mods said I don't have the context so I don't know, we will leave it at that!

Also, let's stop spamming this thread, it is one of my favorites in NF


----------



## Gledania (Mar 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> From the post that I know and were public, something like that!
> 
> But as the mods said I don't have the context so I don't know, we will leave it at that!
> 
> Also, let's stop spamming this thread, it is one of my favorites in NF



Bruh did you play sekiro ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 1, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Bruh did you play sekiro ?


:gitgud

NO 

I have friends that are calling me to see if I am dead or not on steam


----------



## Gledania (Mar 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> :gitgud
> 
> NO
> 
> I have friends that are calling me to see if I am dead or not on steam



Lucky you ... can't picture the pain I'm crossing to defeat bosses ...

@GrizzlyClaws that giant monkey is a pain in the ass. I don't like remotly anything in that boss. Take too much time to kill him , ugly as fuck , Boring as fuck , screams a lot ... 

Hope I don't meet another garbage like him , cause right now I'm struggling with that beast


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 1, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Lucky you ... can't picture the pain I'm crossing to defeat bosses ...
> 
> @GrizzlyClaws that giant monkey is a pain in the ass. I don't like remotly anything in that boss. Take too much time to kill him , ugly as fuck , Boring as fuck , screams a lot ...
> 
> Hope I don't meet another garbage like him , cause right now I'm struggling with that beast




Someday you'll laugh at this


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 1, 2020)

@Gledania Guardian Ape was one of the most fun bosses in the game. 

And yes your post will age hilariously.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 1, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> And yes your post will age hilariously.



why


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 1, 2020)

Gledania said:


> why



Just play the game, I'm not spoiling you.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 1, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Just play the game, I'm not spoiling you.



I killed him. He was a pain in the ass. Dude litteraly threw SHIT on me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2020)

No one told me the Shovel Knight guys were publishing a Ninja Gaiden clone. Shit looks dope. I feel there's like 2 or 3 ninja pixelshit games a year. My kind of shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 2, 2020)

@GrizzlyClaws almost gone crazy when I saw that whore with her bazooka (what a pain in the ass she was) almost screamed when I saw that stupid headless gorilla AGAIN and almost threw my PS4 from the window when he was helped by another monkey round 2 ... Jesus please tell me they don't come again. I miraculously killed him first try ...


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 2, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @GrizzlyClaws almost gone crazy when I saw that whore with her bazooka (what a pain in the ass she was) almost screamed when I saw that stupid headless gorilla AGAIN and almost threw my PS4 from the window when he was helped by another monkey round 2 ... Jesus please tell me they don't come again. I miraculously killed him first try ...



Told you your post will age hilariously. 



Gledania said:


> Hope I don't meet another garbage like him



Remember, shadows die *twice*.


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 2, 2020)

Gledania said:


> @GrizzlyClaws almost gone crazy when I saw that whore with her bazooka (what a pain in the ass she was) almost screamed when I saw that stupid headless gorilla AGAIN and almost threw my PS4 from the window when he was helped by another monkey round 2 ... Jesus please tell me they don't come again. I miraculously killed him first try ...


  

When you said you hoped you wouldn't meet another like him I lost it because that was so perfect


----------



## Karma (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Die-Hardman !


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 3, 2020)

I NEEd your help guys since google is not being so cooperative 


So, i bought a brand new, sealed, Street Fighter V: Champion Edition last Saturday and was so fucking excited to play it and I popped it up and used the first voucher code included which is like a skin color pack for Ryu, Akuma, Chun-Li and it worked fine...


And then I entered the code for the champion upgrade kit code and lo and fucking behold it says that it’s invalid and its already been used!! Like what the fuck!? 

The game is brand new and sealed and I have the receipt and everything.

I need Capcom’s contact number so that I can call them directly. Their email support is fucking garbage and doesn’t work too.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2020)

Not a want but a NEED

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Simon (Mar 5, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I NEEd your help guys since google is not being so cooperative
> 
> 
> So, i bought a brand new, sealed, Street Fighter V: Champion Edition last Saturday and was so fucking excited to play it and I popped it up and used the first voucher code included which is like a skin color pack for Ryu, Akuma, Chun-Li and it worked fine...
> ...


This is late but if you bought it at retail I’d just return it and let them know


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 5, 2020)

Simon said:


> This is late but if you bought it at retail I’d just return it and let them know



How? I used the other code already. Im sure they wont accept it


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 5, 2020)

Fuckin Capcom US is redirecting me to Capcom Asia because the copy I bought was R3 for fucks sake

I sent them all the pictures they need. All i need is a replacement code. The Capcom Asia website is retarded. No one is responding to my email and I don’t even know if they speak english


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 5, 2020)

This is the last straw, I’m done with Crapcom I knew they’re all greedy pieces of shit. I won’t buy any game from them brand new from now on! This SFV dlc is bullshit!! I finally figure it out, so the R3 version of the game doesn’t support HK PSN accounts only SG! Which explains why I was unable to redeem the code.

The problem is, the DLC is locked to your PsN account and you won’t be able to share content with your other accounts, my primary is the US acct. 

Crapcom is full of shit. I hope their next game flops.  Fuck them


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2020)

The World said:


> Not a want but a NEED



Nomura destroyed this series with the third game so the farther he is from it, the better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2020)

The Slut birthday or whatever it's called was garbage. I agree. A new PE actually needs the RE engine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _Castlevania Season 3 spoilers_ 




So apparently Alucard takes it up the ass in this season?


My AlucardxMaria ship


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Spoiler*: _Castlevania Season 3 spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Haven't seen it yet, but yeah, lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Spoiler*: _Castlevania Season 3 spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just saw the first 4 episodes. They pretty much lost me as a hardcore Castlevania fan because this shit just wants to be Cartoon Game of Thrones at this point. The headwriter doesn't care about the series and it's starting to show, it's obvious he doesn't know what it is beyond "Belmont kills Dracula" so this shit just feels like filler even though it's developing to a big showoff. 

I still really like the production values, the overall direction and the focus on traditional animation. Trevor and Sypha are mad cute together but they're still, for the second time, secondary characters in their own fucking show. Same goes for Alucard but if that retarded spoiler is true, that just proves my point. We don't need a bulletpoint of G.R.R Martin's writing style to make this series interesting.

Isaac is just tsundere for humanity which is sort of appealing but if Hector actually falls for another obvious manipulation *again*, I'm really done with this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just saw the first 4 episodes. They pretty much lost me as a hardcore Castlevania fan because this shit just wants to be Cartoon Game of Thrones at this point. The headwriter doesn't care about the series and it's starting to show, it's obvious he doesn't know what it is beyond "Belmont kills Dracula" so this shit just feels like filler even though it's developing to a big showoff.
> 
> I still really like the production values, the overall direction and the focus on traditional animation. Trevor and Sypha are mad cute together but they're still, for the second time, secondary characters in their own fucking show. Same goes for Alucard but if that retarded spoiler is true, that just proves my point. We don't need a bulletpoint of G.R.R Martin's writing style to make this series interesting.
> 
> Isaac is just tsundere for humanity which is sort of appealing but if Hector actually falls for another obvious manipulation *again*, I'm really done with this.



I was excited there for a second that the same director wanted to do a DMC series. But yeah no. Go away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2020)

On brighter news. I finally began my month long leave. Finally I can be my nerd-self again and actually enjoy shit instead of using it to tune out of work stress.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 8, 2020)

It's the producer that's thinking about it, I know this cause they actually included an interview with him in the Castlevania Collection as "Relevant People in Castlevania" which is sort of hilarious. Guess that was their roundabout stupid ass way of cross marketing the show with the games.

Speaking of, Konami stealth released Symphony of the Night for mobile without any marketing, any kind of warning or even basic bitch social media post. Just release a mobile port when the new season starts and that's it. This shit is just a joke at this point.

All that shit aside, Warren Ellis is the main problem behind the writing. I have a slight suspicion that the animation team, who seem like hardcore CV fans, carry most of the actual show's writing because I don't believe for a second that Warren would come up with some of the more subtle nods to the series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> On brighter news. I finally began my month long leave. Finally I can be my nerd-self again and actually enjoy shit instead of using it to tune out of work stress.



Hell yeah, bro. You get your gayming on. 

I'm kinda the opposite since I just recently moved countries (That shit we talked about, I'll PM you later) and I don't even have a TV for my PS4 and PC right now so I'm cut out of games besides my shit laptop, pretty much. Probably won't play REmake 3 at launch and I'll DEFINITELY won't play Doom Eternal for awhile. Kill me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's the producer that's thinking about it, I know this cause they actually included an interview with him in the Castlevania Collections as "Relevant People in Castlevania" which is sort of hilarious. Guess that was their roundabout stupid ass way of cross marketing the show with the games.
> 
> Speaking of, Konami stealth released Symphony of the Night for mobile without any marketing, any kind of warning or even basic bitch social media post. Just release a mobile port when the new season starts and that's it. This shit is just a joke at this point.
> 
> All that shit aside, Warren Ellis is the main problem behind the writing. I have a slight suspicion that the animation team, who seem like hardcore CV fans, carry most of the actual show's writing because I don't believe for a second that Warren would come up with some of the more subtle nods to the series.



Oh I thought Indian V was the writer. Coolz. But yeah, not touching Season 3 for a while. Not until I fill my head with non-canonical AlucardxMaria fuckage. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Hell yeah, bro. You get your gayming on.
> 
> I'm kinda the opposite since I just recently moved countries (That shit we talked about, I'll PM you later) and I don't even have a TV for my PS4 and PC right now so I'm cut out of games besides my shit laptop, pretty much. Probably won't play REmake 3 at launch and I'll DEFINITELY won't play Doom Eternal for awhile. Kill me.



Yeah, I'm just planning on exercising for one hour a day and it's all gayming and animuuu for the rest of the day.  

Sure did pick an interesting time for the move. 

Stay safe bro. And just get yourself any cheap ass monitor. Or is it a space issue?


----------



## Karma (Mar 8, 2020)

I think theres a boss from SotN in episode 9.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 8, 2020)

I have yet to watch Castlevania season 3, so are you telling me the season is not an adaptation of Curse of Darkness and actually its own thing?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just saw the first 4 episodes. They pretty much lost me as a hardcore Castlevania fan because this shit just wants to be Cartoon Game of Thrones at this point. The headwriter doesn't care about the series and it's starting to show, it's obvious he doesn't know what it is beyond "Belmont kills Dracula" so this shit just feels like filler even though it's developing to a big showoff.
> 
> I still really like the production values, the overall direction and the focus on traditional animation. Trevor and Sypha are mad cute together but they're still, for the second time, secondary characters in their own fucking show. Same goes for Alucard but if that retarded spoiler is true, that just proves my point. We don't need a bulletpoint of G.R.R Martin's writing style to make this series interesting.
> 
> Isaac is just tsundere for humanity which is sort of appealing but if Hector actually falls for another obvious manipulation *again*, I'm really done with this.


I finished the series. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They really go balls to walls in the last 2 episodes. The town leader though.... his side story was what the fuck????

I mean it's not like Hector has a choice but yeah... they really making him into an immature child like naive fool. He could have ran away during the daytime but I guess... considering they're in the mountains in the middle of nowhere he resigns himself to saying he would have died which was probably true sooooo idk

I mean this is what he wanted anyway. For humans to be corralled and controlled and to become pets for the vampires so he got what he wanted 

Issac got the good ending everyone else got the bad ending


----------



## Karma (Mar 9, 2020)

I wonder if they can change things


----------



## Simon (Mar 9, 2020)

Here's his tweet. This is pretty wild.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 9, 2020)

Good luck to them all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2020)

Not sure what Reggie can do with a dying model. But good luck.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2020)

I sure hope Sony fanboys dont do anything drastic


----------



## Karma (Mar 10, 2020)

Apprently there was supposed to be a direct today


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Mar 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I sure hope Sony fanboys dont do anything drastic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2020)

If you like a game, then you should be happy more peeps will play it.


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2020)

I've been trolling the fuck outta that dude


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2020)

E3 cancelled.


----------



## Karma (Mar 10, 2020)

E3 is dead


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2020)

E3 dead???


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 10, 2020)

Baffling.


----------



## Fang (Mar 11, 2020)

Maneater looks neat


----------



## Yamato (Mar 11, 2020)

Yeah just saw that E3 is cancelled. 

I hope the AX isn't. Already got my ticket for that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2020)

Hopefully Evo makes it.


----------



## Karma (Mar 11, 2020)

Never forget the legendary conferences we've had along the years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 11, 2020)

Fiancé had secretly pre-ordered me the DOOM Bone vodka... it arrived today, and... GOD. DAMN.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2020)

Karma said:


> Never forget the legendary conferences we've had along the years



End of an era.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Gledania
> 
> 
> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> @Naruto



Let me finish sekiro and then we'll see for nioh 2 

Bet @GrizzlyClaws already ended the game and @Shiba D. Inu dropped after the first boss


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 11, 2020)

Nioh 2 is more like Nioh 1.3-1.5


----------



## Ren. (Mar 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Nioh 2 is more like Nioh 1.3-1.5


7 Mar, 2020 Ember Steam Store
7 Mar, 2020 Penumbra Collectors Pack Steam Store
6 Mar, 2020 My Friend Pedro Retail
6 Mar, 2020 Planet Coaster - World's Fair Pack Retail
6 Mar, 2020 Planet Coaster Released Retail
6 Mar, 2020 F1 2019 Anniversary Edition Retail
6 Mar, 2020 Death's Gambit Retail
6 Mar, 2020 Turok Retail
8 Feb, 2020
Remove
Frostpunk: Original Soundtrack (bundle only) Complimentary
7 Feb, 2020 Project Warlock Retail
7 Feb, 2020 OKAMI HD / 大神 絶景版 (Post-launch) (Key-only WW) Retail
7 Feb, 2020 Pathfinder: Kingmaker Explorer Edition (Steam Post Launch) Retail
7 Feb, 2020 Frostpunk: The Rifts Retail
7 Feb, 2020 Frostpunk Retail
27 Jan, 2020 Devil May Cry 4 comp Retail
13 Jan, 2020 Horizon Chase Turbo Retail
13 Jan, 2020 Artifex Car Pack Retail
13 Jan, 2020 GRIP: Combat Racing Launch Retail
13 Jan, 2020 Two Point Hospital - Retail - [Digital] (WW) Retail
12 Jan, 2020 Street Fighter V Retail
12 Jan, 2020 DiRT Rally 2.0 - H2 RWD Double Pack Retail
12 Jan, 2020 DiRT Rally 2.0 - Opel Manta 400 Retail
12 Jan, 2020 Dirt Rally 2.0 - Porsche 911 RGT Rally Spec Retail
12 Jan, 2020 DiRT Rally 2.0 Retail
30 Dec, 2019 Age of Empires: Definitive Edition Steam Store
30 Dec, 2019 Stardew Valley Steam Store
21 Dec, 2019 Cyberpunk 2077

Talk to the endless pile of games that I will need a new life to play!


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 11, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Let me finish sekiro and then we'll see for nioh 2
> 
> Bet @GrizzlyClaws already ended the game and @Shiba D. Inu dropped after the first boss



It releases in 2 days.

And nah I can't play it for the next couple of weeks/months.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

@Gledania Nani?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 11, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Gledania Nani?



???


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

Gledania said:


> ???


It says I was quoted here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Nioh 2 is more like Nioh 1.3-1.5



Asset dumps =/= not a sequel. If the game offers enough new content then it passes as a sequel.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 11, 2020)

Any of you ready to play Bannerlord?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Asset dumps =/= not a sequel. If the game offers enough new content then it passes as a sequel.


I forgot to tell you guys something:

next to this:


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2020)

Halo is on steam now too?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 11, 2020)

God said:


> Halo is on steam now too?


Only 2/6 games but they are coming:


----------



## Gledania (Mar 11, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> It says I was quoted here.


You are dreaming dude.

@GrizzlyClaws how can I defeat that weird ass dragon in the sky ? Right after he destroy the threes I was using to jump left and right ...


----------



## Simon (Mar 11, 2020)

Exciting to imagine what the next Witcher game is gonna be


----------



## Karma (Mar 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> Exciting to imagine what the next Witcher game is gonna be


I'm guessing itll have a character creator like they originally intended.

Idk tho. After seeing what they did with Geralt, I kinda just want to chose a side character and make them the protagonist.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> You are dreaming dude.
> 
> @GrizzlyClaws how can I defeat that weird ass dragon in the sky ? Right after he destroy the threes I was using to jump left and right ...



You have to redirect the lightning strikes back to him.


----------



## Karma (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2020)

that don't sound good


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2020)

Los Angeles was a mistake.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2020)

The World said:


> that don't sound good



Game was announced 5 years ago.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2020)

Still funny to me that Sony is actually publishing one of their exclusives to Steam. Times'a changing.



The World said:


> that don't sound good



They work on this shit for half a decade, burnout their game animators to the point they have to hire fucking movie animators so that they can make certain her chest hair animates silky smooth when a rapist goes to snatch her lesbo hole.

 Let's just savor the fact that they hired movie animators which just adds another layer of irony for these overproduced movie ass games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2020)

The Pyramid Head designer tweets finally getting traction. This could be big. Sony my boy if they're moneyhatting Konami to wake the fuck up.


----------



## Karma (Mar 13, 2020)

From the guy who leaked R3make


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2020)

So Sony is gonna fund the New Silent Hill and then port it to Steam? Good shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2020)

Karma said:


> From the guy who leaked R3make



I literally got chills reading this. This is going to be FUCKING out there. Silent Hill 1 Director stretching his limbs after he gave us not 1 but 2 marriage material waifus. And Kojmafags get might their Silent Hills even, everybody wins.

I don't even mind if Castlevania gets shoved to the side. Iga is doing a pretty fucking good job by himself - although the post release support has been absolute garbage.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2020)

So apparently Platinum Games has been building a new game engine from scratch while developing Bayonetta 3, Babylon's Fall and other current projects with said engine. That explains why shit has been so slow. 

This thing better be worth it.


----------



## Simon (Mar 13, 2020)

Feel like they're missing out on a potential Castlevania reboot with the popularity of the show atm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So apparently Platinum Games has been building a new game engine from scratch while developing Bayonetta 3, Babylon's Fall and other current projects with said engine. That explains why shit has been so slow.
> 
> This thing better be worth it.



Rock solid framerate?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Rock solid framerate?



Let's hope so. Gonna be hard for the Switch.

No opinions about the SH rumors, faggotron?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Pyramid Head designer tweets finally getting traction. This could be big. Sony my boy if they're moneyhatting Konami to wake the fuck up.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So Sony is gonna fund the New Silent Hill and then port it to Steam? Good shit.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 13, 2020)

Castlevania season 3 is a fucking masterpiece.

Action scenes have better animation, returning characters are getting more developed and are filling the void left by Dracula nicely, the humor is great, sex and seduction is handled with commendable expertise.

A+. To think I almost dropped this after a tepid first season.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 13, 2020)

Well, looks like the entirety of my next week is opening up.
And probably beyond as well.
What's everyone else's go-to games and gaming tasks to see them through the coronacalypse?

Got the 4th route of 3 Houses to get through. 
Then finishing up S+ing the last few chapters of Astral Chain. 
And if things go on longer, finishing up my replay of Xenoblade 2 + Torna should be doable as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Well, looks like the entirety of my next week is opening up.
> And probably beyond as well.
> What's everyone else's go-to games and gaming tasks to see them through the coronacalypse?
> 
> ...



Nioh 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Mar 14, 2020)

I don't give a darn about no Sonic and no Pokemon movies.

These are the MVPs of videogame adaptations:


----------



## Simon (Mar 14, 2020)

I dunno this scene alone makes me wanna see it.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Mar 14, 2020)

Simon said:


> I dunno this scene alone makes me wanna see it.



His performance is pretty good in that clip, I must say.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 14, 2020)

Forgot to drop by and say my jopycon drift is seemingly gone with a few maintenance Qtip cleans here and there. Now I can get back and redo BotW and all those other hard to place cuz-I-have-drift-issues games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Mar 14, 2020)

Guys, guys

Imagine if






Itsuno joined platinum


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2020)

God said:


> Guys, guys
> 
> Imagine if
> 
> ...



Why would he tho? I think he's pretty happy with Capcom now.


----------



## God (Mar 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why would he tho? I think he's pretty happy with Capcom now.



Because platinum makes dope hack n slash games and his talents would multiply their quality of games


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 14, 2020)

Simon said:


> I dunno this scene alone makes me wanna see it.



Jim Carrey played an amazing Dr. Eggman; it's what made me love the movie.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 15, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 
Cyberpunk hype:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 15, 2020)

I fucking love God Hand. It's fucking retarded, nonsensical, knows it and goes with it. It genuinely is one of the best games of its kind, but it's so laser focused that it only appeals to a very niche audience.

Even self-described hack and slash fans have trouble getting into it and it's a tragedy how hard it bombed when God of War is the biggest hit ever when their design are so similar (Closed camera action design) and yet people somehow praise GoW's basic bitch mechanics when God Hand is literally better in every way possible - from player choice to enemy combat design.

I wouldn't be so bitter if Capcom fucking referenced it once or twice. He never fucking had a spot in any crossover ever.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 15, 2020)

I love God Hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> Cyberpunk hype:



Honestly not sure about cyberpunk.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> I fucking love God Hand. It's fucking retarded, nonsensical, knows it and goes with it. It genuinely is one of the best games of its kind, but it's so laser focused that it only appeals to a very niche audience.
> 
> Even self-described hack and slash fans have trouble getting into it and it's a tragedy how hard it bombed when God of War is the biggest hit ever when their design are so similar (Closed camera action design) and yet people somehow praise GoW's basic bitch mechanics when God Hand is literally better in every way possible - from player choice to enemy combat design.
> 
> I wouldn't be so bitter if Capcom fucking referenced it once or twice. He never fucking had a spot in any crossover ever.



Capcom should just release their all star "crossover" already anyway.


----------



## Simon (Mar 15, 2020)

Cyberpunk gotta live up to The Witcher 3, that's gonna be tough to beat.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Honestly not sure about cyberpunk.



They’ve barely shown anything anyway. Doesn’t inspire too much confidence. And since it dropped the RPG moniker, I’m not that interested in it anymore. Also the musicians they hired fucking suck.


----------



## Karma (Mar 15, 2020)

Heretics


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Capcom should just release their all star "crossover" already anyway.



I'd kill for a Capcom vs Capcom fighter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 15, 2020)

*Death Stranding was a flop. It sold well initially, but I've heard it has over 3 million unsold copies of what's been produced, but the sales kinda' slowed to a crawl and the game hasn't done as well as anyone involved has been hoping. Death Stranding was also originally supposed to be a very different game, a lot darker and more horror-esque, but around a year and a half before launch the development got soft rebooted. Sony and Kojima had some disagreements, and some other studios at Sony's Worldwide Studios were a bit upset at the money Kojima was getting for the game, along with disagreements lead to Death Stranding not ending up as a PS5 game and a sharper window for release even after the soft reboot. There's a looooot more here, but this is the part I'll share that's relevant.

So originally Sony and Konami came to a deal when Konami was shopping around for Silent Hill developers, I am not entirely clear on the details but Toyama had been interested in doing a horror game, but the Siren IP is kinda' more of a niche thing and would get a lower budget. Somehow, I wish I was more clear on the details, but SOMEHOW a few variables fells into place that Sony went out of their way to work with Konami to allow Toyama to work on a horror game, but a horror game with more recognition behind it than Siren, which of course I mean Silent Hill. Sony also seemed to have the idea since Death Stranding was a loss for them that getting Kojima to finally work on a horror game like he's been wanting to, have Konami help fit the bill for Kojima's and Toyama's game (as Konami was going to help fund whatever game anyways). There was some Japanese pride on Kojima Pro's side since Death Stranding didn't do too great, so they want to prove themselves more. Sony is fine with that but not to make a game without as bloated of a budget as DS, and they believe that a horror game or even a Silent Hill game as a brand with recognition and already pre-built hype with his named attached might make more financial return for them and be a strong title for their platform. Kojima making a horror game and making Silent Hills has hype behind it, Toyama and Team Silent members returning to make a new Silent Hill game has hype behind it, and Sony and Konami were able to strike a deal that made both parties happy and mutually benefited both of them.

This is a super oversimplification, but basically Konami just wanted someone to make a good Silent Hill game and was willing to fund the pitch they selected, Sony was interested due to what Toyama wanted for his next project and the possibility of getting Kojima to do a smaller budget game after Death Stranding was a failure which they believe would have interest for gamers, and a deal was worked out with Sony and Konami both funding these projects (though let me clarify, the Kojima game is still in the talks at this point in time).*
*
*
More on the Silent Hill Reboot/Silent Hills Revival.

Ex-Team Silent veterans are getting AAA treatment while Kojima Productions will make a smaller, episodic Silent Hills cause Death Stranding flopped but Sony still wants to make games with them. I read that Death Stranding's artbook has a lot of horror art design shit that was cut so if this is fake, they're putting in the effort. Kojima Production staff have also been tweeting shit that fans have been connecting with SH.

Classic Silent Hill fans get what they want and so do Kojima Dick Riders. Interesting times.


----------



## Simon (Mar 15, 2020)

This is trending, sounds too good to be true.


Also can you imagine Kojima having to make Metal Gear again lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2020)

Projared streaming Record of Lodoss War Metroidvania and it's pretty fucking tight. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> *Death Stranding was a flop. It sold well initially, but I've heard it has over 3 million unsold copies of what's been produced, but the sales kinda' slowed to a crawl and the game hasn't done as well as anyone involved has been hoping. Death Stranding was also originally supposed to be a very different game, a lot darker and more horror-esque, but around a year and a half before launch the development got soft rebooted. Sony and Kojima had some disagreements, and some other studios at Sony's Worldwide Studios were a bit upset at the money Kojima was getting for the game, along with disagreements lead to Death Stranding not ending up as a PS5 game and a sharper window for release even after the soft reboot. There's a looooot more here, but this is the part I'll share that's relevant.
> 
> So originally Sony and Konami came to a deal when Konami was shopping around for Silent Hill developers, I am not entirely clear on the details but Toyama had been interested in doing a horror game, but the Siren IP is kinda' more of a niche thing and would get a lower budget. Somehow, I wish I was more clear on the details, but SOMEHOW a few variables fells into place that Sony went out of their way to work with Konami to allow Toyama to work on a horror game, but a horror game with more recognition behind it than Siren, which of course I mean Silent Hill. Sony also seemed to have the idea since Death Stranding was a loss for them that getting Kojima to finally work on a horror game like he's been wanting to, have Konami help fit the bill for Kojima's and Toyama's game (as Konami was going to help fund whatever game anyways). There was some Japanese pride on Kojima Pro's side since Death Stranding didn't do too great, so they want to prove themselves more. Sony is fine with that but not to make a game without as bloated of a budget as DS, and they believe that a horror game or even a Silent Hill game as a brand with recognition and already pre-built hype with his named attached might make more financial return for them and be a strong title for their platform. Kojima making a horror game and making Silent Hills has hype behind it, Toyama and Team Silent members returning to make a new Silent Hill game has hype behind it, and Sony and Konami were able to strike a deal that made both parties happy and mutually benefited both of them.
> 
> ...



I'm really interested in those "disagreements". 

I dunn giva shyt about Kojima. But since DS was the only Sony "exclusive" that wasn't a reskinned Uncharted TPS in nearly a decade, it sure is interesting to know what Sony wanted out of the game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I'd kill for a Capcom vs Capcom fighter.



My dream vs. game is still Nintendo or Shonen Jump but I'll take what I can get. 



Simon said:


> This is trending, sounds too good to be true.
> 
> 
> Also can you imagine Kojima having to make Metal Gear again lmao




Castlevania coming to steam. 

Gonna stan Sony fuck y'all.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2020)

I was just about to post that 

I see it trending everywhere


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2020)

aaaaaaaand it's probably fake


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I'd kill for a Capcom vs Capcom fighter.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> My dream vs. game is still Nintendo or Shonen Jump but I'll take what I can get.



Fuck it. Posting my NvC dream roster and setting.

It's actually 2v2, and basically every character has an equivalent character they fight in the story mode and then team up with against the villains (in case they're heroes) and vice-versa if they're villains and then against the final boss(es). Part of that also means they get a special team level 3 if they're chosen together in versus and arcade modes.

*Nintendo *--|-- *Capcom
Heroes*
         Mario --|-- Mega Man
Samus --|-- Morrigan
Link --|-- Dante
Little Mac --|-- Chun-Li
Kirby --|-- Viewtiful Joe
Marth --|-- Ryu (BoF)
Pikachu --|-- Amaterasu
Fox McCloud --|-- Jill Valentine
Shulk --|-- Stider Hiryu
Pit --|-- Asura
Zelda --|-- Arthur

*Villains*
     Boswer --|-- M. Bison
Ganondorf --|-- Demitri Maximoff
Meta Knight --|-- Vergil
Arceus --|-- Albert Wesker
Ridley --|-- Firebrand
​Now before I get to the bosses, some background. So basically, Dr. Wily was doing some science shit and created a machine that can siphon energy sources from alternate realities. Dr. Wily manages to capture Bison's loose psycho power(post defeat), but the Dictator's power proves to be too strong to contain and Bison's conscious manages to take over the machine. In search of containers to hold his conscious (aka. Dolls), Bison probed multiple alternate realities creating wormholes in each one, interconnecting them all. 

All the baddies take notice of Hyrule's Triforce, and thus begins battle royal in order to retrieve it for their own personal gain. Due to the massive goose chase for the Triforce, some worlds end up being wrecked which results in the heroes moving out to stop this mess.

Some shit happens. 

And Akuma ends up getting hold of the Triforce in Zelda's presence. Ryu and Ken enters the scene, and Zelda notices the shared Hadou power between all three, she also feels Ryu and Ken's purity and kindness. She shits up some bullshit magic spell and fuse all three into along with the Triforce, so Ryu and Ken's purity can internally combat Akuma long enough for the other heroes to stop Akuma. Don't ask how.

This results in the RyuGouKen character from MvC which was basically Ryu being able to transform into Ken or Akuma. But you know, more stylish and to the point. 

Also, why is Arceus in the villains side? Well, he's basically pissed as shit that some rando jabronis are fucking with his world. 

So back to the roster:

*Unplayable Bosses*
Yellow Devil
Yami
Chakravartin
Hades
Mother Brain
Zanza

*Unlockable Final Boss*
RyuGouKen

*True Final Boss*
Master Hand


​







​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2020)

off-topic but holy shit my sides

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Kojima to do a smaller budget game after Death Stranding was a failure





Gotta rub this in every Kojima stans face for all eternity. The amount of wank this overrated movie maker receives is unreal and all those "you just don't understand his genius mind" nutsack suckers being proven wrong eventhough it was obvious this game/movie was a gigantic mess from the beginning on is the best thing I've read this year.


----------



## Simon (Mar 16, 2020)

Nah Sony will continue to fund his weird games knowing they might not turn out a profit.

I mean look at Dreams.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 16, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Whoopsies, first Corona case confirmed in my city. I've had cases within 1 hour from me for a week now, but now it's in my neighbourhood and my city is not big.
> 
> I have not stocked up on rations and shit either and now nothing is available.
> 
> If I die, I die. But I will take this asshole virus with me.



A colleague of me just got tested positive. :gitgud

Bring it on Corona-chan, you getting that work. 

I didn't come into contact with him recently though so it's possible I don't need to put my boxing gloves on just yet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2020)

The World said:


> aaaaaaaand it's probably fake



Konami will never sell any of its IPs. Come on. They got clout and still use it for mobileshit and to cross market their other businesses. I can believe the Silent Hill rumor cause we've had so many tweets from actual devs that corroborate what's happening.



Simon said:


> Nah Sony will continue to fund his weird games knowing they might not turn out a profit.
> 
> I mean look at Dreams.



Sony has no fucking idea what they had with Dreams and they completely botched its publishing. But you got a point, they did release it, at least. And it's pretty fucking great as a Gaming Youtube.

Death Stranding was always gonna be a flop and I hope this will steer Kojima into something smaller and more focused.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> A colleague of me just got tested positive. :gitgud
> 
> Bring it on Corona-chan, you getting that work.
> 
> I didn't come into contact with him recently though so it's possible I don't need to put my boxing gloves on just yet.



Is your friend young and healthy?

If yes, he should be good.

Old, smoker, shitty lungs and all that?

Not so good.

Corona is deadset on cleaning the wheat from the chaff as far as health goes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is your friend young and healthy?
> 
> If yes, he should be good.
> 
> ...



It's a bit more complicated than that tbh. It's not that the virus itself is a bitch, it's the overload on medical facilities that's the real issue. Even non-Corona related emergencies will be tricky due to availability issues. If a city/country is hit with an outbreak, a simple insignificant cardiac arrest or maybe a road accident can be life-threatening. Plus you know, you get new cancer and diabetes diagnoses everyday, and Corona complicates things for them too.

And there are old peeps, many peeps care about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2020)

It's definitely more complicated than just the health factor but the situation is always more readable depending on basic conditions.

But yeah, my parents are both in their 70s so me and my family already made sure they stacked up on shit and quarantine themselves with a capital Q. If my mom dies cause of this, I'll be a cynical angry friend. 

Cause you know, I'm such a cheery guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's definitely more complicated than just the health factor but the situation is always more readable depending on basic conditions.
> 
> But yeah, my parents are both in their 70s so me and my family already made sure they stacked up on shit and quarantine themselves with a capital Q. If my mom dies cause of this, I'll be a cynical angry friend.
> 
> Cause you know, I'm such a cheery guy.



It's why it should be combated as a collective and not go on a dumbshit spree of hoarding hygiene and medical supplies. You also shouldn't say fuck it, and live like nothing's wrong (looking at you France with your smurf parade). But you know, idiots these days are all about extremes.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is your friend young and healthy?
> 
> If yes, he should be good.
> 
> ...



He will be fine. 

He came back from vacation on thursday but was sent home after a few hours, I didn't see him in that time period. 

On friday I was in a car with someone who was in close contact with him though, but that person was tested negative. 

So all should be good. Corona-chan gets a temporary reprieve it seems. 

About half of my department was sent home today though, inb4 one of them is tested positive and infected other people.


----------



## Karma (Mar 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> it sure is interesting to know what Sony wanted out of the game.


I'm pretty sure they just wanted him to make a full game out of P.T.


The World said:


> aaaaaaaand it's probably fake


Not entirely, I think. Iirc this was from January, and now we've all but know Sony is helping Konami with SH. I'm guessing the truth is somewhere in the middle and Sony brought up the possibility of them developing a Castlevania/MGS game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2020)

I doubt anyone gives enough of a shit about Castlevania to even suggest developing a game for Konami.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 16, 2020)

@Soca  here is  a better place than on your profile


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Soca  here is  a better place than on your profile



I just need something to fill the void 

There's nothing like gta out on ps4 and since cyberpunk is taking it's sweet ass time I'm venturing out to other systems


----------



## Ren. (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> I just need something to fill the void
> 
> There's nothing like gta out on ps4 and since cyberpunk is taking it's sweet ass time I'm venturing out to other systems


On PC you have:
GTA all, Sain Rows  All, Just Cause all, Mad max, Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> GTA all, Sain Rows All, Just Cause all, Mad max, Sleeping Dogs.


Played all those stuffs already cept mad maxx. Didn't even know they had a game.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> Played all those stuffs already cept mad maxx. Didn't even know they had a game.




That and ELEX are perfect games on steam for me!


----------



## Ren. (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> Played all those stuffs already cept mad maxx. Didn't even know they had a game.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 16, 2020)

@Soca etc.


Ask the dogs around I am the Jesus of Steam but not so much on other platforms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2020)

Got Watch Dogs 2

Might get Mafia 3. Dunno yet  

Zombie games are bleh


----------



## Ren. (Mar 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> Got Watch Dogs 2
> 
> Might get Mafia 3. Dunno yet
> 
> Zombie games are bleh


Mafia 1 > any GTA and I finished all bar V several times and I have all of them including 1&2(never finished).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I doubt anyone gives enough of a shit about Castlevania to even suggest developing a game for Konami.



Castlevania is in a weird fucking place right now. You either do a AA budget digital game, which gets outclassed by the indie Metroidvanias including the Iga-game, or you bastardize the franchise into AAA horsefuckery which ends up costing a lot and aliening the core fandom making it another failure. A proper AAA 3D Metroidvania might be only way to revitalize the franchise and keep everyone happy at the same time. But nobody's gonna touch that shit. 

Metroid would be in the same position if it wasn't for Prime. In fact they already did the AA budget game with Samus Returns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2020)

@Soca get a Switch.


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2020)

Animal Crossing and DOOM in 4 days, then RE3 and FF7 2 weeks later?? This social distancing shit easy


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 16, 2020)

About that Death Stranding talk, I'm online friends with a game dev and we talked about that before, those first party games financed by Sony for example, they are actually not really made to turn a profit, Sony finances those games for marketing, for prestige, with the purpose of boosting console sales, if they turn a profit better, but that's not really their main objective.


----------



## Simon (Mar 16, 2020)

Sony has deep enough pockets, I don't think they sweat funding games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> About that Death Stranding talk, I'm online friends with a game dev and we talked about that before, those first party games financed by Sony for example, they are actually not really made to turn a profit, Sony finances those games for marketing, for prestige, with the purpose of boosting console sales, if they turn a profit better, but that's not really their main objective.



The main goal is for these games to do both in an ideal scenario. Kojima did give a lot of good word of mouth for the Playstation 4, which was kinda washed away when they announced a PC port, but at the end of the day Sony preferred Spider Man over Death Stranding.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Castlevania is in a weird fucking place right now. You either do a AA budget digital game, which gets outclassed by the indie Metroidvanias including the Iga-game, or you bastardize the franchise into AAA horsefuckery which ends up costing a lot and aliening the core fandom making it another failure. A proper AAA 3D Metroidvania might be only way to revitalize the franchise and keep everyone happy at the same time. But nobody's gonna touch that shit.
> 
> Metroid would be in the same position if it wasn't for Prime. In fact they already did the AA budget game with Samus Returns.



Castlevania is stuck in a perpetual Monkey Paw Twilight Zone episode where each time an awesome thing happens, you end up realizing that thing is surrounded by literal shit.

Castlevania gets a decent animated series that's eaten up by normalfags?

Konami releases a basic port combo exclusive for the PS4

Castlevania gets an amazing cameo in Smash Bros?

Konami doesn't do shit.

Castlevania gets a second season that explodes in popularity and gets top billing from Netflix?

Konami announces several Collections for Castlevania, stops at the first, removes all information that says they'll make more and releases one awkward patch so we can play the JP versions.

Castlevania gets a third season, people somehow still eat it up?

Konami stealth releases a mobile port of SotN and sniff its balls.

Konami actually releases a new canon Castlevania with proper production values and a story line that joins together several protagonists and answers at least one lingering question about the story?

It's mobile gacha shit.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 16, 2020)

Still waiting for that Castlevania Collection Volume 2 with all the Game Boy Advance and Nintendo DS Games. 




Deathbringerpt said:


> The main goal is for these games to do both in an ideal scenario. Kojima did give a lot of good word of mouth for the Playstation 4, which was kinda washed away when they announced a PC port, but at the end of the day Sony preferred Spider Man over Death Stranding.



Can't blame them, Spider Man was better received and created a lot more enthusiasm, certainly helped that is a Spider Man game and a lot more mainstream than a niche game like Death Stranding whose main appeal was being made by Kojima and his team something that only meant something to videogame aficionados.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> About that Death Stranding talk, I'm online friends with a game dev and we talked about that before, those first party games financed by Sony for example, they are actually not really made to turn a profit, Sony finances those games for marketing, for prestige, with the purpose of boosting console sales, if they turn a profit better, but that's not really their main objective.


The problem is that Xbox changed the game and it is becoming  a software game now not a how many boxes you sold.


----------



## Simon (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2020)

Looks more Metroidy than Axiom Verge 2 tbh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Looks more Metroidy than Axiom Verge 2 tbh.



Netroid: Zamus comes back.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 17, 2020)

Lmao @GrizzlyClaws I was happy to meet genichiro again. I thought I could end his ass quick. Was dissapointed to end this so easily , as a last boss he was dissapointing tho. I knew there was a way to end this game with a fight against Ishin but I didn't want to kill bae emma ... so I rather fight genicihro and Owl instead ...

...and then prime ishin appears out of nowhere from Genichiro back ...

Dude got 3 ROUNDS, he beat my ass so bad , especially in the third Round o_O How can I avoid his lightning ?


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 17, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Lmao @GrizzlyClaws I was happy to meet genichiro again. I thought I could end his ass quick. Was dissapointed to end this so easily , as a last boss he was dissapointing tho. I knew there was a way to end this game with a fight against Ishin but I didn't want to kill bae emma ... so I rather fight genicihro and Owl instead ...
> 
> ...and then prime ishin appears out of nowhere from Genichiro back ...
> 
> Dude got 3 ROUNDS, he beat my ass so bad , especially in the third Round o_O How can I avoid his lightning ?


Be in the air when the lightning hits you (while blocking? Maybe? I don't actually know whether you need to be blocking), then spam the attack button before you hit the ground to fire the lightning back at him.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 17, 2020)

there's a fuckin 244 minute queue for the blizzard client. curse you, corona!


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Mar 18, 2020)

Damn Yong real late to the news reel huh?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Just posting this here to remind myself what the  2 bitches did to me:

I got 2 shot in 5s : 5:22-5:27

@Charlotte D. Kurisu Imagine this but 2 times:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2020)

Simon said:


> Damn Yong real late to the news reel huh?



And his video on Silent Hills is a fucking mess. I'll never get why people pay him money to literally read tweets off the net and have the worst interpretation possible from them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Remember when I told y'all I have a month long leave that ends on April 11th? Welp, guess who got called up back early this Sunday? 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Remember when I told y'all I have a month long leave that ends on April 11th? Welp, guess who got called up back early this Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Not you I presume?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Remember when I told y'all I have a month long leave that ends on April 11th? Welp, guess who got called up back early this Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


That one coworker you do not like for some reason even though ya never talked?


----------



## Simon (Mar 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And his video on Silent Hills is a fucking mess. I'll never get why people pay him money to literally read tweets off the net and have the worst interpretation possible from them.


Eh he got his base from MGS5 news back in the day, I'm surprised he's still around.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon (Mar 19, 2020)

I haven't really tried looking for a thread, and our search function is butt. Anyone collect video/anime figures?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2020)

Simon said:


> I haven't really tried looking for a thread, and our search function is butt. Anyone collect video/anime figures?



I kinda do. Just got a Gabi figure from MHA for my birthday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> I just need something to fill the void
> 
> There's nothing like gta out on ps4 and since cyberpunk is taking it's sweet ass time I'm venturing out to other systems



Yakuza?


----------



## sneaklevers (Mar 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is your friend young and healthy?
> 
> If yes, he should be good.
> 
> ...



Very true. Luckily I don't smoke or anything. More chances for survival.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Capcom should just release their all star "crossover" already anyway.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'll now proceed to write an in-depth, dream scenario Capcom Crossover Fighting game where Gene isn't part of the roster


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


>



He can be DLC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He can be DLC.



Heh, DLC characters are usually better than the base roster so I'll take it.


----------



## Karma (Mar 21, 2020)

Looks like Sony and Nintendo r burying the hatchet and working together


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2020)

Here's a sandbox game that you can't sandbox in. I knew dreams was too good to be true.


----------



## Karma (Mar 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Here's a sandbox game that you can't sandbox in. I knew dreams was too good to be true.


Seems like an overexaggeration.

Naming ur characters Marco and Luca instead of Mario and Luigi wont change the gameplay.


----------



## Karma (Mar 21, 2020)

Princess Apricot of the fungus kingdom


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2020)

So I've finished the third season of Castlevania.

It's a slog of bullshit sprinkled with genuinely interesting moments here and there but it's crystal clear now that the writer never played a single game and just writes whatever the fuck he feels like so he can build up all of these snail pace storylines into a big war or whatever. I liked season 2 quite a lot but everything that I hated about it is now driving the whole third season front and center. It wants to be anime Game of Thrones, not Castlevania.

My biggest gripe is Alucard. And no, not because of what you're thinking about. Although it certainly helped.

Alucard was actually pretty decently written in the first and second season - a clear cut adaptation of his SotN storyline but less emotionally distant - You can tell he likes being around people, enjoying conversation about philosophy and culture. Even trash talking. Sure, I could dig it, why not. The way he's been sidelined in this season for the most blatantly obvious, shallow, forced and just plain retarded GoT twist imaginable is a joke.

It made no sense how Alucard turned borderline emotionally retarded after a couple of months in Dracula's Castle. It made no sense how the Jap brother and sister immediately became best friends with Alucard spewing infantile shit as if they were teens. It made no sense how the Castle was somehow their main goal when fucking Dracula and his vampire court were supposed to be in it. It made no sense how they suddenly decided that the best course of action was to fucking kill the guy who was teaching them super natural vampire hunting skills when they were apparently hunky dory just 5 minutes before. It made no sense how they actually just wanted an "empire" just because. Nothing about this dumbass storyline made an iota of sense and yet that twist was still obvious a mile away.

The threesome was kinda hot but Alucard not fucking the sister and getting fucked by the brother just smelled like your usual Netflix pandering. All this shit for DID YOU KNOW THAT ALUCARD IS DRACULA SPELLED BACKWARDS, HE IS BECOMING THE EVIL NOW.

I liked Saint Germain a lot although it sucked he wasn't a Time Watcher (Infinite Corridor scene was dope although it would've been *PERFECT* to include Konami IPs in there for the Sci Fi scenes like Gradius or Zone of the Enders) and Isaac is still a great character throughout. The Mayor was a nice little psychopath with a sense of duty, liked him a lot. Hector is a complete and utter retard to the point where nothing about him is serious anymore. These vampire bitches aren't genius manipulators, everyone around them are just missing brain cells. There's 0 payoff.

The combat choreography wasn't as good as the first and second seasons but the monster brawls and especially Syphas spellcasting were fucking entertaining and really well animated. The animation itself carries this fucking show cause it would be forgettable garbage otherwise.

I just wanted more adaptations from Curse of Darkness or other games. What I got is a bunch of original bullshit that doesn't click (Does anyone *really* like this Vampire politics bullshit?), still no Grant Danasty who would ironically be a great choice for this edgy version of Castlevania - especially now that Alucard isn't with Trevor and Sypha, still a bunch of unmemorable garbage music, somehow *STILL* no Death - The character that has appeared in more CV games than fucking Dracula and more constant cursing and piss jokes.

I only ended up liking most of Trevor's storyline and Issac's although his last minute AND THEN THERE'S A MEANIE OLD WIZARD WHO SHITS OUT LEGION was hilariously out of left field.

Whatever, I'm out. My wish in season 2 was that they stretched out invading Dracula's castle some more, have it almost be episodic where each episode is a self-contained segment of the characters in a new part of the castle. We just ended having a bunch of nothing conversations in an attic and a big brawl at the ending where Dracula is killed in 10 minutes. I mean, it was good but could have been much more. This season doesn't even have potential to be something more than it is. It's a shame because you know the artists are actual fans of the series and sprinkle iconography and easter eggs all over the 3 seasons that only fans will be able to eyeball - if someone didn't point me to the wall chicken, I would have never seen it.


----------



## Karma (Mar 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2020)

I mean, Kirby lore is apparently pretty fucked up, so it fits.


----------



## Karma (Mar 25, 2020)

Crazy that 2 of the decade defining fps games launched within days of eachother, and the wuts crazier is that they will probably get sequels better than them within this decade.


----------



## God (Mar 26, 2020)

Anyone playing nioh 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2020)

Karma said:


> Crazy that 2 of the decade defining fps games launched within days of eachother, and the wuts crazier is that they will probably get sequels better than them within this decade.



History has a tendency of repeating itself. If you played Half Life 2 and Doom 3 at launch, you played them back to back since they also released really close to each other.

Although while Doom 3 was just a bland *okay* game and Half life 2 was amazing this time Eternal is one of the best FPS ever made and Half Life Alyx is a quirky VR game, despite its genuine quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Mar 26, 2020)

Alan Wake? I know they really want yo go back to that franchise.

I've no idea wut the smaller project could be, tho. Maybe some sort of multiplayer extension.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2020)

Karma said:


> Alan Wake? I know they really want yo go back to that franchise.
> 
> I've no idea wut the smaller project could be, tho. Maybe some sort of multiplayer extension.





Besides the inevitable garbage launcher exclusivity, this is actually a pretty good publishing deal. And injecting truckloads of money into Ueda's new studio will ensure he doesn't become an irrelevant indie studio with no resources. 


Holy, I played this a bunch when I was a pissant.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2020)

I was into the Star Wars racer even before I got into Star Wars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2020)

Omfg it’s happening


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bunch of Castlevania bitching



Totally forgot. The Fly demon had an awesome design and an awesomely disturbing conversation with Isaac, to the point where even he was creeped out. That was a great highlight. Divine Comedy has the absolute superior setting for hell and it's great that they also expressed it through its sinners.

And if they wanna shove fanservice in our faces, I want to see Sypha's tits


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 30, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 1: First FPS with story.


Wolfenstein 3d had a story!

Escape from your cell, kill Nazis and MechaHitler.  What more do you need?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2020)

This was actually real. A pitch that Disney, in its never ending wisdom, refused.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 2, 2020)

New Laptops have CPUs as good as next Consoles and even better!
Scratch that better than Skylake desktop parts LOL!

I spent 650 EUR on stocks, there is no money for a new PC


----------



## Gledania (Apr 2, 2020)

@GrizzlyClaws bruh I defeated all bosses so far but god damn that Red demon of rage or watever is 10X worse than ishin or owl.

Did you defeat him ?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @GrizzlyClaws bruh I defeated all bosses so far but god damn that Red demon of rage or watever is 10X worse than ishin or owl.
> 
> Did you defeat him ?



Yeah, took me some time though. Easily the hardest boss in the game.

I think there was some trick you can use to cheese him if you want to by standing on one of the walls on the side, but you gotta do it the real way.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 2, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This was actually real. A pitch that Disney, in its never ending wisdom, refused.


this pisses me off since I'm currently watching the 2017 DuckTales show.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 2, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Yeah, took me some time though. Easily the hardest boss in the game.
> 
> I think there was some trick you can use to cheese him if you want to by standing on one of the walls on the side, but you gotta do it the real way.



I'm about to get mad bruh  , I'm done mentally

he killed me like 13 times already

Easily the hardest boss in this game


----------



## Gledania (Apr 2, 2020)

This boss I swear ...







:gitgud

I'm gonna murder someone ....


----------



## Gledania (Apr 2, 2020)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSS

FUCKING FINALLY 

I HAD 2 HP LEFT


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 3, 2020)

The april fool's announcement was just that, an april fool's. We still have a fourth announcement.


----------



## Steven (Apr 3, 2020)

Does anyone know about pcsx2?

How to patch games


----------



## Ren. (Apr 4, 2020)

Acno said:


> Does anyone know about pcsx2?
> 
> How to patch games


I knew something some time ago and I mean a long time ago!


----------



## Ren. (Apr 4, 2020)

4 Apr, 2020 GRIS
4 Apr, 2020 HITMAN 2 - Standard Edition
4 Apr, 2020 Turok 2: Seeds of Evil
4 Apr, 2020 The Bard's Tale IV: Director's Cut
Apr, 2020, The Bard's Tale Trilogy

New games @Shiba D. Inu :gitgud
I hope my kids will have time for them, I don't!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2020)

Acno said:


> Does anyone know about pcsx2?
> 
> How to patch games



@Naruto might be able to help.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 4, 2020)

Acno said:


> Does anyone know about pcsx2?
> 
> How to patch games


----------



## Steven (Apr 4, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> @Naruto might be able to help.


Its fine.I did it by my own

But thanks


----------



## Ren. (Apr 4, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu  what did I tell you ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2020)

fake news lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2020)

but if ps5 is delayed I'll just buy a 3080Ti ZEHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ren. (Apr 4, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> fake news lol


Now what the PS team said was a lot of BS, that top speed of the GPU and the Boost for the CPU running optimally in a console design always, that smells of intel BS from a mile.

Collaborated with no physical representation and no game, plus the BS marketing that we are a 10TF console when they are a 9.2 with a peak of 10 smells from a mile LOL!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2020)

Hope everyone's healthy and safe.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm still physically alive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Apr 4, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hope everyone's healthy and safe.



And you, brother 

Our boi @Furious George has the covid


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2020)

Naruto said:


> And you, brother
> 
> Our boi @Furious George has the covid



Oh man that sucks. Hope it's a mild case and he swiftly recovers.


----------



## Simon (Apr 4, 2020)

Seems everyone around me is getting it so decided to get tested.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2020)

Simon said:


> Seems everyone around me is getting it so decided to get tested.



Stay safe bud. Hope it's negative.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2020)

So it went from a Rev game to first person? Yeah, I am probably gonna skip this one too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 5, 2020)

Yeah, I don't buy any of this crap. 1 more year of development and change the main character? Get the fuck out of here.

No one doubted that RE8 was going to be first person after 7 and I don't buy for a second that Revelations 3 was also first person.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 6, 2020)

Anybody know if there was a stealth update for windows10 that broke audio w/i the past 24ish hours?

Pc was playing sound just fine yesterday. Got home and booted up for a quick gaming session, and silence. Sound on yt wasn't playing either. According to a driver-assist program i d/l just to double check, my audio-related drivers/software does need an update, but I don't see how I'd suddenly go from sound to no sound in less then 24 hrs based on that alone(unless it is a Windows screw-up, and I just need to wait on a fix)

It's mb audio, not a soundcard if that makes any diff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Wolfarus said:


> Anybody know if there was a stealth update for windows10 that broke audio w/i the past 24ish hours?
> 
> Pc was playing sound just fine yesterday. Got home and booted up for a quick gaming session, and silence. Sound on yt wasn't playing either. According to a driver-assist program i d/l just to double check, my audio-related drivers/software does need an update, but I don't see how I'd suddenly go from sound to no sound in less then 24 hrs based on that alone(unless it is a Windows screw-up, and I just need to wait on a fix)
> 
> It's mb audio, not a soundcard if that makes any diff.


I have windows 10 on my work computer, there is no problem there.

Roll back the update!


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I have windows 10 on my work computer, there is no problem there.
> 
> Roll back the update!



Thats why i asked if anybody knew of any stealth updates that wouldnt be visible to your average user (such as myself). The last update listed on my system was on 3/24 (a feature update and 2 quality updates). My sound suddenly stopped working sometime during the past 24 hours.

I'm aware that it could be a hardware failure (but i'm hoping it's not, since i just put this pc together roughly 3 months ago)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Wolfarus said:


> Thats why i asked if anybody knew of any stealth updates that wouldnt be visible to your average user (such as myself). The last update listed on my system was on 3/24 (a feature update and 2 quality updates). My sound suddenly stopped working sometime during the past 24 hours.
> 
> I'm aware that it could be a hardware failure (but i'm hoping it's not, since i just put this pc together roughly 3 months ago)


I don't think it is a hardware failure, embedded sound cards don't crack that often, It never happened to me once and I had a PC from 2000.

Last resort clean windows reinstall if it still persists then yes it is a hardware failure.

I had a problem once with my ethernet connection, registers or something and it did not work with any trick that I knew, so I was forced to reinstall windows.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 7, 2020)

Yerp, it was a windows update.

Restored to a point 4ish days ago, and bam. Sound back to normal. And there's a few topics via google search saying the same thing (an update on 4/5 broke sound/microphones)

yay soundz


----------



## Ren. (Apr 7, 2020)

Wolfarus said:


> Yerp, it was a windows update.
> 
> Restored to a point 4ish days ago, and bam. Sound back to normal. And there's a few topics via google search saying the same thing (an update on 4/5 broke sound/microphones)
> 
> yay soundz


Told you


----------



## Karma (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 7, 2020)

Yearly Resident Evil might be too much. Also that title sucks. 

Chris being back and Tetris inventory is neat though.


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hope everyone's healthy and safe.


Same to you stay safe


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 7, 2020)

Resident Evil characters being redesigned every game is hardly a surprise.

I hope that European setting is Portugal because why not.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 7, 2020)

As long as they redesign it as far away from his 7 actor which fucking SUCKED. I could believe Chris from 1, Code Veronica, 5 and 6.

7 is so fucking alien that people literally were coming up with double agent  and evil clone theories.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2020)

He looks similar to his 1 incarnation in 7 being 46 fucking years old he lost some of his bulk


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 7, 2020)

Dude, you can still be huge at 46 year old. Especially Boulder Punching Chris. RE7 was their first RE engine game and they dropped every ounce of consistency to make everything as realistic as possible. Director's words. 

If this leak is true, I hope that the supposed redesign that bridges 6 and 7 is also true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> As long as they redesign it as far away from his 7 actor which fucking SUCKED. I could believe Chris from 1, Code Veronica, 5 and 6.
> 
> 7 is so fucking alien that people literally were coming up with double agents  and evil clone theories.



To be fair, RE7 as a whole was a huge departure from the series. So that probably didn't help. 


PTSD Chris is best Chris.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 7, 2020)

Which one? he was suffering from PTSD in both RE5 and RE6.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Which one? he was suffering from PTSD in both RE5 and RE6.



In 5 we all knew Jill was still alive, so it didn't hit as hard, and also he managed to get a happy ending by saving Jill, Shiva, and punching a boulder. In 6 he's PTSD'd as fuck, he was actually mentally suffering, and his dudebro bromance friend also ended up dying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> In 5 we all knew Jill was still alive, so it didn't hit as hard, and also he managed to get a happy ending by saving Jill, Shiva, and punching a boulder. In 6 he's PTSD'd as fuck, he was actually mentally suffering, and his dudebro bromance friend also ended up dying.



All of his PTSD was actually leading into an antagonistic story line that Capcom eventually said "fuck no". The first Revelations trailer still managed to show this.


Seemed more interesting than Conan O´brien.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> All of his PTSD was actually leading into an antagonistic story line that Capcom eventually said "fuck no". The first Revelations trailer still managed to show this.
> 
> 
> Seemed more interesting than Conan O´brien.



Yo I didn't know about this because I initially dismissed Revelations before eventually buying it off a sale. I want this now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2020)

Why is it wearing a sports bra?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why is it wearing a sports bra?



Now I can't unsee it.


----------



## Karma (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 7, 2020)

I own a PS3 dual shock 3, a Dual shock 4 v2 this is next.
And 2 steam controllers.

And I am a PC player @Shiba D. Inu  :gitgud


----------



## Ren. (Apr 7, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu and @Naruto  what is the best speed you guys ever downloaded files from the internet!

Mine is 99MB/s -110MB/s I believe


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 8, 2020)

2MB/s

G...gotta go fast


----------



## Ren. (Apr 8, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> 2MB/s
> 
> G...gotta go fast


Damn my phone is 5 times faster than that.
My wireless is 20-25 times faster than that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu and @Naruto  what is the best speed you guys ever downloaded files from the internet!
> 
> Mine is 99MB/s -110MB/s I believe



20mbps. My net is kinda shit.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu and @Naruto  what is the best speed you guys ever downloaded files from the internet!
> 
> Mine is 99MB/s -110MB/s I believe



18MB/s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Apr 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 20mbps. My net is kinda shit.



20MB/s download speed is roughly 150mbps connection, vastly superior to most of the world.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 8, 2020)

Naruto said:


> 20MB/s download speed is roughly 150mbps connection, vastly superior to most of the world.


Our basic one is 300mbps now, was 100mbps before, mine is 1Gbit but yes you are correct about WW.

I was doing a survey to see how I  stand in NF!


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Damn my phone is 5 times faster than that.
> My wireless is 20-25 times faster than that


I'm used to it, I guess. Anything faster than dialup still feels like wizardry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 8, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> I'm used to it, I guess. Anything faster than dialup still feels like wizardry.


LOL, I feal you!

I had in 06-07 200kbs download speed then moved to 1.2MB/s when I hacked it a little and broke it Zehaha.

Then we got Fiber in 2011 and moved to 100mb/s.
In 2014-15 I got a 4770k and 16 GB of ram + a 250GB EVO SSD that I still use and moved to 1GBit that I still use to this day.

Last week I made a 1TB SSD with a 3.0 USB rack for blue rays 4k movies so I tested the download speed on that external SSD and I manage a 99MB/s on it.

The problem is the TV interface that is 2.0 and the bit rate is too much for it.


O and I tested into a virtual machine a 10Gbit LAN connection from silicon valley, 250 Mb/s download speed Zehaha, that is only 2 Gbit per s but still twice the maximum theoretical speed of mine.


Also @Shiba D. Inu  :gitgud
You can't stop the nerd in me rant dog


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2020)

PC nerds


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> LOL, I feal you!
> 
> I had in 06-07 200kbs download speed then moved to 1.2MB/s when I hacked it a little and broke it Zehaha.
> 
> ...



This read like a 2009 IGN forum post.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> PC nerds


PC nerds aka Master degree in CS aka money.

Consoles nerd means only plays games


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> PC nerds aka Master degree in CS aka money.
> 
> Consoles nerd means only plays games


there are cringe PC nerds, like ^ this post

and chill PC chads like myself


----------



## Ren. (Apr 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> and chill PC chads like myself


You chill PC chad LOL.

You think playing games on PC makes you a nerd on PC, kiddo that is the basics only the basics.

Pro-tip, I am neither, been playing basketball in high school and had a six-pack then, also I look damn fine in a costume Zehaha.

Damn fuck I remembered that I can't play ball at all @Light D Lamperouge 

I am going to do some abs this pandemic is getting on my nerves


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You needed an SSD!


I have like 5


----------



## Ren. (Apr 8, 2020)

The World said:


> I have like 5


Use a better client then!


----------



## Ren. (Apr 8, 2020)

I forgot that I have 3000 screenshots LOL!


----------



## Ren. (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2020)

Simon said:


> hardcore PC nerd
> 60fps




144 is min now


----------



## Simon (Apr 8, 2020)

A fish cant resist the bait


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 8, 2020)

Restarting FFX12 after stopping at the sun stone section early on. Thinking of making Vaan a Ninja/Knight or Ninja/Mage of sorts and Penelope a White Mage/Monk-melee build
 Is this a solid choice to start off with?

Gonna grind like crazy for a bit cuz that's my style on RPGs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Simon said:


> A fish cant resist the bait


Yep or I was just bored 


Shiba D. Inu said:


> 144 is min now


If it is not 1440p don't even type it old man 

You were the one with the 2080/3080 Ti talk so you should already have a 240hrz one

Also, I found your current GPU dog:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2020)

The rumor about the Silent Hill game sponsored by Sony as a PS5 exclusive is gaining track. 

This gunna b GEWD.


----------



## Karma (Apr 9, 2020)

Is it common for a game to still be doing this well so far from launch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 10, 2020)

Karma said:


> Is it common for a game to still be doing this well so far from launch?




No Witcher is special so is Cyberpunk 2077 and the PC will always enhance this!

It broke 100k concurrent players on Steam after 5 years at launch it was 60k max!


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 10, 2020)

Witcher got a boost from the Netflix series.

Apart from that it's a fantastic game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2020)

Karma said:


> Is it common for a game to still be doing this well so far from launch?



It always had long legs, it was that robuts. The Netflix show brought a slew of normies to buy even more so CD Projekt be happy about it. They want Cyberpunk to be just as famous, if not more, by the looks of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm going to the Luthsu Mines and Vaan is at near 2k hit points, Fran at 750 hp and the other 2 around 1.2k up. I feel a bit overleveled but whatever.

And 3 chars per max party starting out is B.S. I want 4 starting out.


----------



## Karma (Apr 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 13, 2020)

13 Apr, 2020 Mount & Blade II: Bannerlord Steam Store

@RossellaFiamingo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Apr 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 13 Apr, 2020 Mount & Blade II: Bannerlord Steam Store
> 
> @RossellaFiamingo


So you finally bought it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 13, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> So you finally bought it?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2020)

> Mount & Blade II


nice early access game with 2010 graphics


----------



## Ren. (Apr 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> nice early access game with 2010 graphics


Find me a similar game on Consoles from 2010.
I will be waiting.

Mods alone make this game shit on all the games on consoles.

Ps4 appears sub-par 900p, it is not about the graphics.

Now it is all about the graphics, i can never understand console fans.

Also, give it 6 months and with proper textures, it will look better than any game on consoles.

And I am not even an M&B fan.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Find me a similar game on Consoles from 2010.
> I will be waiting.
> 
> Mods alone make this game shit on all the games on consoles.
> ...


why are you talking about consoles


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Apr 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> nice early access game with 2010 graphics


The Graphics are not even bad. Still Early access but it's very fun.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> The Graphics are not even bad. Still Early access but it's very fun.


more fun than the Wano arc


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Apr 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> more fun than the Wano arc


Most things are more fun than Wano. I haven't truly enjoyed playing video games the past few years until Bannerlord. I can't sit on other games more than an hour before losing interest.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why are you talking about consoles


Because those don't have mods!

O and this game!

And this is early access aka beta, an indie game that was updated daily.
You can't find that on your PS5.

In 5 years of Steam this is my second EA first was Postal 4 and now this.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 13, 2020)

this looks really interesting. I'd definitely try it out if there was a demo.


----------



## Karma (Apr 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2020)

I want RE4 remake (non-cut) more than Veronica remake 
there i said it outloud

however I still want both Veronica remake AND RE1 Remake later too
and re0 remake ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 13, 2020)

Photorealistic Ashley though.


----------



## Karma (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Apr 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I want RE4 remake (non-cut) more than Veronica remake
> there i said it outloud
> 
> however I still want both Veronica remake AND RE1 Remake later too
> and re0 remake ...


in 2022 you will want a  RE7 remake 

Also RE4  remake is already confirmed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> in 2022 you will want a  RE7 remake
> 
> Also RE4  remake is already confirmed


i didnt even like RE7


----------



## Ren. (Apr 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i didnt even like RE7


But you will like RE7 remake


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> But you will like RE7 remake


maybe if they make it third person


----------



## Ren. (Apr 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> maybe if they make it third person


Never


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Photorealistic Ashley though.



Ashley's big dumb ears on something that more closely resembles a human isn't something the world's ready for.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 14, 2020)

from the very little I played of TF2, I liked Soldier the most. RIP


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> maybe if they make it third person



And you asked why I have something vs consoles :gitgud

Well, the reason is that they gate games and I hate that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2020)

Man, that fucking sucks.

I'll drink a strong one for this guy here.Voiced my main in TF2, had a great fucking talent while battling fucking throat cancer and heart attacks. He couldn't even shout in the animated TF2 episode so they had to get a screaming double but he still wanted to voice him anyway, Guy fought until the end.

I always appreciated Valve for hiring older voice actors in TF2 for authenticity (And talent) but that means they're all gonna croak soon and the world is gonna look shittier.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I want RE4 remake (non-cut) more than Veronica remake
> there i said it outloud
> 
> however I still want both Veronica remake AND RE1 Remake later too
> and re0 remake ...



Code Veronic aged like milk. 4 aged like fine wine.

Why do people want a remake of a game that's treated as a standard for TPS games, especially since the game is HUGE when the remakes are rushed out the door with cut content for a 5-7 hour game?

It's a recipe for disaster, man.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2020)

RE4 is fine yes, but with RE2R level care, next-gen graphics and not cutting any content it would be even better - 13/10
i want that

also honestly .. at this point I want the ability to move and shoot simultaneously in RE4  ... assuming the rebalance the enemies/difficulty for that


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why do people want a remake of a game that's treated as a standard for TPS games, especially since the game is HUGE when the remakes are rushed out the door with cut content for a 5-7 hour game?


Because Kids these days want uber graphics Zehaha.

Damn, it is a game from 2005 as I said next you would want a remake of a game from 2010 LOL!
No wonder you were complaining about M&B2!



Shiba D. Inu said:


> RE4 is fine yes, but with RE2R level care, next-gen graphics and not cutting any content it would be even better -


Aaaaa not going to happen.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

By the way from these below, @Shiba D. Inu  which is your favorite?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2020)

4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2020)

Found out yesterday that 5 has a PC mod called "Alone in Africa" where the AI partner is removed and you play solo. People say it really gives 4 vibes to the game. Recommend it just to see how it feels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Found out yesterday that 5 has a PC mod called "Alone in Africa" where the AI partner is removed and you play solo. People say it really gives 4 vibes to the game. Recommend it just to see how it feels.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2020)

i hate the hassle of installing and troubleshooting mods 

make an exception for RE4 HD textures mod


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

Damn I remember that I need to replay this and record it!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Apr 15, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu


RE4 news


----------



## Karma (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 15, 2020)

Karma said:


>


:gitgud


----------



## Ren. (Apr 15, 2020)

Link removed

New XCOM Spin-Off for 10-8 EUR!


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 16, 2020)

Even on Switch. 

Back then Crysis was a graphical milestone, and still looks better than some of the shit that gets released today (looking at you, Bethesda), so I hope the remaster will set new standards again. Wondering how much of that will be left on the Switch though, hopefully it won't bottleneck it too much.

Apparently EA doesn't hold the rights to this so it's not gonna end up Origin exclusive too.


----------



## Karma (Apr 16, 2020)

Switch > Ur 2007 NASA super computer


----------



## Ren. (Apr 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> Switch > Ur 2007 NASA super computer


My own phone >>> your switch 

You know why because it has steam link and access to WIFi!

Also PC gamers have a switch of our own:


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Apr 17, 2020)

30 dollars fam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 17, 2020)

Holy shit I just learned about the existence of this site...

website

Got Code Vein Deluxe for only 40 dolla @~@

DBZ Kakarot is $38.99 rn too @~@


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2020)

Code Vein has an amazing character creator, I wish a type of game I liked better was attached to it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Photorealistic Ashley though.



Eh.. RE Engine bonitas have been hit or miss for me tbh. Ada, Lady, and Nico make me weak in the knees. Jill is okayish; her attires didn't help. Claire, Trish, and all the RE7 ladies are a bonfire. 


Man that sucks. The Hughes/Leorio voice actor also passed recently. This is seriously one depressing year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2020)

Playing a bunch of retro shit again on PC. Might as well (kinda) work on my steam backlog when I'm not playing consoles.

Half Life 1 and its expansions still hold up. Good shit. Crazy how enemy AI and aggressiveness only got worse after. Think I'll play Castlevania 4 after.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Apr 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Playing a bunch of retro shit again on PC. Might as well (kinda) work on my steam backlog when I'm not playing consoles.
> 
> *Half Life 1 and its expansions still hold up. *Good shit. Crazy how enemy AI and aggressiveness only got worse after. Think I'll play Castlevania 4 after.


Try Black Messa.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2020)

Not in a rush to play it since it plays more like Half Life 2 than 1, for obvious reasons. I'll get to it one day, tho.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not in a rush to play it since it plays more like Half Life 2 than 1, for obvious reasons. I'll get to it one day, tho.


I get you.

I have close to 3k games and I am still playing DSIII for 160h, third playthrough LEL.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 20, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Code Vein has an amazing character creator, I wish a type of game I liked better was attached to it.



You can sucker me into almost anything with a good character creator and they have.

Well that and character progression/multi class stuff is my fucking jam. I might not jive too well with the Dark Souls wannabe gameplay but I love playing with the builds.

(My char, the girl)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 20, 2020)

^ I approve of the new Green Goblin look.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 23, 2020)

Animal Crossing is 5 million strong and it's barely off the market.

I don't know a single guy who plays this shit. Only either the passing nerds and turbo weebs play this shit, the latter almost around the clock.

The fuck chicks even see in this game.


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 23, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Animal Crossing is 5 million strong and it's barely off the market.
> 
> I don't know a single guy who plays this shit. Only either the passing nerds and turbo weebs play this shit, the latter almost around the clock.
> 
> The fuck chicks even see in this game.


I've never actually played an Animal Crossing game (it looks like too much of a time sink) but it's got cute stuff, a creative angle and a drip-fed sense of progression, and people love those things.

I get all the Animal Crossing I need from Isabelle fanart.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 23, 2020)

this is pretty sick. loved the visuals, and they even teased a new song. very very cool.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 23, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> I get all the Animal Crossing I need from Isabelle fanart.


I mean, there's no shortage of that.

Especially coming off the heels of the secretary angle from the last game...


----------



## Ren. (Apr 23, 2020)

DSIII became my second most played game on steam with 166h after TW3 with 261h.

My steam library: 2202 games said, am I a joke to you?

 @Gledinos


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Animal Crossing is 5 million strong and it's barely off the market.
> 
> I don't know a single guy who plays this shit. Only either the passing nerds and *turbo weebs play this shit, the latter almost around the clock*.
> 
> The fuck chicks even see in this game.



Fuckin' guilty, ngl.
The legit only reason I don't have more hours in both this and Three Houses atm is because of work and classes. Catch me fastballin' wasps at that punk-ass Tanook and his nephews for big bags of not-yen _on the regula'_.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 23, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Animal Crossing is 5 million strong and it's barely off the market.
> 
> I don't know a single guy who plays this shit. Only either the passing nerds and turbo weebs play this shit, *the latter almost around the clock*.
> 
> The fuck chicks even see in this game.


The amount of bells you need for every little thing, you're damn right I'm playing like a madman.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 24, 2020)

24 Apr, 2020 XCOM: Chimera Squad (Europe)
@Shiba D. Inu  :gitgud


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> You can sucker me into almost anything with a good character creator and they have.
> 
> Well that and character progression/multi class stuff is my fucking jam. I might not jive too well with the Dark Souls wannabe gameplay but I love playing with the builds.
> 
> ...


I am looking into picking up FFXIV just because that character creator looks fun as fuck. I can be a bunny girl or whatever, count me in.


----------



## Simon (Apr 24, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> this is pretty sick. loved the visuals, and they even teased a new song. very very cool.


Fornite fan or not, this was incredibly cool for a game event.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am looking into picking up FFXIV just because that character creator looks fun as fuck. I can be a bunny girl or whatever, count me in.


As a long time FFXIV player, It's not that deep of a CC. Also to play the bunny race or any of the new races, you gotta own the expansions.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2020)

Simon said:


> Fornite fan or not, this was incredibly cool for a game event.
> 
> 
> As a long time FFXIV player, It's not that deep of a CC.


Yes, but bunny girls. 

I did try it out, it's no Code Vein, but I really wish more games that could have one just had a character creator that was a bit robust. Like Pokemon, you're telling me that's the best they could do and if you're an off hair color then you have to get it dyed later? wtf.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 24, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu  I found your monitor:


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 24, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am looking into picking up FFXIV just because that character creator looks fun as fuck. I can be a bunny girl or whatever, count me in.



I can't say I haven't been tempted but I hate cooldown basked hotkey mmorpg clicky combat more than anything. It's why I can't tolerate Xenoblade or FF12.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 24, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yes, but bunny girls.
> 
> I did try it out, it's no Code Vein, but I really wish more games that could have one just had a character creator that was a bit robust. Like Pokemon, you're telling me that's the best they could do and if you're an off hair color then you have to get it dyed later? wtf.



Why don't you try Phantasy Star Online 2? I played the JP server for like 6 years their character creator is beast.
They have an na version now, no idea if it has all the accessories and clothes. Doubt it but the character creator is assuredly intact and it's one of the best.

I'll post a pic when I'm outta the bath but you can make nearly anything.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2020)

I think I saw a Techno Spider Girl mob in PSO 2 once and someone told it was a player character.

What the fuck is up with that game's creator, man.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 24, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I think I saw a Techno Spider Girl mob in PSO 2 once and someone told it was a player character.
> 
> What the fuck is up with that game's creator, man.



Japan man. I have a pic of a guy in full body tights with something that looks VERY much like a strap on but isn't. I also have a pic of Tyrion Lannister. Guess I'll show that here too.

@Cardboard Tube Knight 

Green haired and blue haired girl are two of my chars.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Darth !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 25, 2020)

I had to choose between an overpriced T-bone steak and a replacement controller for my PC.

Needless to say, I'm feasting tonight. I got a steak to ruin. 



Nep Nep said:


> Japan man. I have a pic of a guy in full body tights with something that looks VERY much like a strap on but isn't. I also have a pic of Tyrion Lannister. Guess I'll show that here too.
> 
> @Cardboard Tube Knight
> 
> ...



That's the thing ,even those character pretty by the numbers and "typical" for a lack of a better word in an animu MMO. The character I saw legit had a Mechanical Spider body with 8 animated legs. Legit looked like a mob.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 26, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu  and  @Naruto

Tried some  Pvp in Dark Souls III!


I created a monster, 6 matched 6 wins LOL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu  and  @Naruto
> 
> Tried some  Pvp in Dark Souls III!
> 
> ...



Not sure why you always tag me for Dark Souls stuff. Don't think I gave an impression of me digging the series.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not sure why you always tag me for Dark Souls stuff. Don't think I gave an impression of me digging the series.


I want to corrupt you to join the squad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I want to corrupt you to join the squad.



@ me when it has oppai kawaii waifus.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 28, 2020)

Free game on steam :

Good one btw.
Free to keep when you get it before 1 May @ 8:00pm


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday @The World !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Apr 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday @The World !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you all


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Japan man. I have a pic of a guy in full body tights with something that looks VERY much like a strap on but isn't. I also have a pic of Tyrion Lannister. Guess I'll show that here too.
> 
> @Cardboard Tube Knight
> 
> ...



I did end up with 14, I like it, but I am really struggling since I never really played MMOs all that hard. Like the last one I did was original Guild Wars.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 29, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I did end up with 14, I like it, but I am really struggling since I never really played MMOs all that hard. Like the last one I did was original Guild Wars.



PSO2 is free so you can try it anytime. The combat is like Devil May Cry without a style meter.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> PSO2 is free so you can try it anytime. The combat is like Devil May Cry without a style meter.


Is it on PS4, because most things won’t run on mac?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday @The World 

What'chooo playin to celebrate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Apr 29, 2020)

Happy birthday @The World !

Also hope everyone is doing okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello guys/girls.
I want to cop Under Night In Birth EXE.
Is the game fun and easy or too technical and hard?
If you have played it, gimme some feedback.
I watched some youtube videos but i am not sure. Thanks for your helpful response.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 29, 2020)

Lulu said:


> Hello guys/girls.
> I want to cop Under Night In Birth EXE.
> Is the game fun and easy or too technical and hard?
> If you have played it, gimme some feedback.
> I watched some youtube videos but i am not sure. Thanks for your helpful response.



Tagging @Jouninja


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 29, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Tagging @Jouninja



@Lulu I actually have never played UNIST, BUT I know people that have, it SEEMS to be a very technical game unlike Figherz and Granblue which are more begginner friendly and have autocombos. I don't think UNIST has autocombos, but maybe I am wrong.

All I know is, it has a VERY dedicated fanbase with tournaments often happening for it. People do really praise the system and game mechanics though, at least pro players do.


----------



## Lulu (Apr 29, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> @Lulu I actually have never played UNIST, BUT I know people that have, it SEEMS to be a very technical game unlike Figherz and Granblue which are more begginner friendly and have autocombos. I don't think UNIST has autocombos, but maybe I am wrong.
> 
> All I know is, it has a VERY dedicated fanbase with tournaments often happening for it. People do really praise the system and game mechanics though, at least pro players do.


thanks. i copped granblue fighting instead because... arcsys


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 29, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I had to choose between an overpriced T-bone steak and a replacement controller for my PC.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm feasting tonight. I got a steak to ruin.
> 
> ...



Oh I wasn't showing those for showing atypical stuff... I was showing those for CTK

For you I have this monstrosity.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 29, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Is it on PS4, because most things won’t run on mac?



I know the JP version is. Don't know what the fuck you have to do to get it to run on there though much less dl and install it.

It's supposedly coming to console for the West as well but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I know the JP version is. Don't know what the fuck you have to do to get it to run on there though much less dl and install it.
> 
> It's supposedly coming to console for the West as well but that remains to be seen.


Yeah, I could never get hard into PC games, the only thing I ever played on them was Sims and League of Legends.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 30, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah, I could never get hard into PC games, the only thing I ever played on them was Sims and League of Legends.



It's not really a PC game, what does that even mean in modern day anymore actually?

It just so happens that Sega was being a massive cock so many Western fans waited like 7 years to play PSO2. 

In Japan it came out on everything, even Vita. It's perfectly attuned to controller play.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> It's not really a PC game, what does that even mean in modern day anymore actually?
> 
> It just so happens that Sega was being a massive cock so many Western fans waited like 7 years to play PSO2.
> 
> In Japan it came out on everything, even Vita. It's perfectly attuned to controller play.


Hmm I should use my Vita more 

and is there no FF14 thread?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah, I could never get hard into PC games, the only thing I ever played on them was Sims and League of Legends.



Phantasy Star Online was the first console MMO, bro. It just came full circle and joined PC down the line.



Nep Nep said:


> It just so happens that Sega was being a massive cock so many Western fans waited like 7 years to play PSO2.



And they needed Microsoft to pay them to even consider it. Don't know why SoJ is such a retard sometimes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2020)

@GiveRobert20dollars


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 30, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> @GiveRobert20dollars


What if you



Had a GUN


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Phantasy Star Online was the first console MMO, bro. It just came full circle and joined PC down the line.
> 
> 
> 
> And they needed Microsoft to pay them to even consider it. Don't know why SoJ is such a retard sometimes.


I tend to forget the dreamcast existed. The last sega console I had was a Genesis


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 30, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Sega was being a massive cock


Speaking as a kid who grew up with Sega consoles, it's nice to see that some things never change


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Phantasy Star Online was the first console MMO, bro. It just came full circle and joined PC down the line.
> 
> 
> 
> And they needed Microsoft to pay them to even consider it. Don't know why SoJ is such a retard sometimes.



Yeah VERY stupid fucking move. I really hate those dumbasses. I was begging for more PS after Phantasy Star Portable 2.

They have no faith in their Western market which I'm sure is still larger than Japan. Like ffs seriously? You're gonna snuff English speaking America/EU/Canada cause you have no faith in your product? Bitch America has double your countries population and thrn you might as well distribute it to other English speaking countries.

So dumb too I still think it's the best MMORPG to come out in years. FF14 doesn't even hold a candle to it besides graphics but PSO2s gameplay shits on every single mmo that's come out before and even after.
You think BDO is action based? Nah. Those fuckers don't know action.

Everyone gets tired of a game after a while but 6 years on and off is the longest I've played an MMO. The last two classes they added, hero and phantom are absolutely batshit insane. They can fly across the fucking screen and rip into crowds of enemies like fucking super Vergil.


----------



## Karma (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2020)

Dude, gay.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 30, 2020)

I know I've said this a few times before, but I don't think I'm going to let it go

"Xbox Series X" is a name so bad it makes me legitimately angry


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> I know I've said this a few times before, but I don't think I'm going to let it go
> 
> "Xbox Series X" is a name so bad it makes me legitimately angry



Disbox Gonna X'd your credit info---wait that's more a Snoy thing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> I know I've said this a few times before, but I don't think I'm going to let it go
> 
> "Xbox Series X" is a name so bad it makes me legitimately angry


but X Sex is a *great *name


----------



## Simon (Apr 30, 2020)

This dry spell really sucks with the quarantine on top. Been jumping back and forth between Valorant and FFXIV.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> but X Sex is a *great *name



"Announcing Perfect Dark Remake. Play with Joanna Dark, exclusively with X Sex."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2020)

About damn time.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2020)

This is literally the correct way of doing this.

Every time people bitch and moan about "censorship" it's all because publishers want to keep teen ratings to increase sales in the west and japan has fucked up ideas of what's okay.

If everyone consuming a piece of media is a consenting adult, have at it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> About damn time.



Can't wait for all the new PC game announcements.


----------



## Karma (May 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2020)

Great. Four months of Kojima dick sucking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2020)

Also, this is legit an E3 killer.


----------



## Simon (May 1, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Great. Four months of Kojima dick sucking.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2020)

Look at Dorito Pope trying to obliterate E3 itself after this epidemic. The guy really wants to have clout. If they start announcing big games during whatever this thing is and establishing itself, E3 is fucking dead.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2020)

"Xbox unaffected by current viral epidemic as it would only affect game production. And since they have no games, everything is right on track!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> "Xbox unaffected by current viral epidemic as it would only affect game production. And since they have no games, everything is right on track!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (May 1, 2020)

If E3 wasnt dead before, it is now.

Dorito Pope effectively caved E3's skull in with a golf club with this event.


----------



## Simon (May 1, 2020)

E3 is now 4 months long.


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2020)

here's the video:


The Prophet Geoff Keighley will take us on a Great Journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cord (May 2, 2020)

Hiii! Just dropping by to promote the PotW contest this week and the theme is In-Game Photography: 
Thought some of you here might be interested! :3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> here's the video:
> 
> 
> The Prophet Geoff Keighley will take us on a Great Journey.



>Playable demos 

Man imagine announcing something and then immediately announcing a playable demo for it. Think of the hype. RIP E3.


----------



## blakstealth (May 2, 2020)

Eiko said:


> Hiii! Just dropping by to promote the PotW contest this week and the theme is In-Game Photography:
> Thought some of you here might be interested! :3


@Azeruth's favorite contest!


----------



## Simon (May 2, 2020)

Eiko said:


> Hiii! Just dropping by to promote the PotW contest this week and the theme is In-Game Photography:
> Thought some of you here might be interested! :3


Woo here we go again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2020)

So three months ago my niece saved up for a Switch, and I took her to the local shop so she can finally buy one. I chipped in and bought her a screen protector and a micoSD card as well. So far she finished:

Mario Kart 8
Cuphead (100%)
Undertale

And I just bought her Hollow Knight last night. 

Needless to say, I'm a proud uncle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (May 3, 2020)

Sad not as many people joined in this time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2020)

Simon said:


> Sad not as many people joined in this time.



I missed it. I actually have a few cool shots myself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2020)

Naruto said:


> This is literally the correct way of doing this.
> 
> Every time people bitch and moan about "censorship" it's all because publishers want to keep teen ratings to increase sales in the west and japan has fucked up ideas of what's okay.
> 
> If everyone consuming a piece of media is a consenting adult, have at it.



I agree. Problem is we've seen companies censor Mature games as well.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2020)

I really like the idea of a universal rating's system. So much so that when I watched that video I started seriously wondering why we don't have one.

It wouldn't solve the problem of not being able to actually sell the product where there exists a literal rating for (because we're not very intelligent here in the states), but at the very least it'd make consumption of entertainment a hell of a lot easier for parents, and thus, gives them and others fewer reasons to throw tantrums.

I'm almost certain half the issues that present themselves with M or T rated games happen because people are flat out too lazy to look up what those ratings mean. But _everyone_ knows what an R rating is.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I agree. Problem is we've seen companies censor Mature games as well.



The Fatal Frame 4 controversy is, to this day, one of the funniest things ever to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 4, 2020)

Simon said:


> Sad not as many people joined in this time.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I missed it. I actually have a few cool shots myself.



Same, I wanted to participate but I forgot.


----------



## Pilaf (May 4, 2020)

We did it, guys.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 4, 2020)

Heroes of Might and Magic 3 HD 3$ on Steam.


----------



## Karma (May 4, 2020)

Does anyone know wen the Cyberpunk 2077 soundtrack might drop?


----------



## Karma (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2020)

Just a heads up. If Barret doesn't win Best Performance and Best Protagonist in the Arcade Awards this year I'm mass banning everyone and trashing the entire section.


----------



## Simon (May 4, 2020)

DOOM Slayer is better and he don't even talk


Honestly couldn't bring myself to finish FF7 Remake.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just a heads up. If Barret doesn't win Best Performance and Best Protagonist in the Arcade Awards this year I'm mass banning everyone and trashing the entire section.



Fair, tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2020)

Simon said:


> DOOM Slayer is better and he don't even talk
> 
> 
> Honestly couldn't bring myself to finish FF7 Remake.



Barret's Marlene scenes >>>>>>> everything else this year.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Karma (May 6, 2020)

Potential WB games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (May 6, 2020)

How many times they gonna bring back Joker lmao

I guess after the success of the Joaquin Phoenix movie they couldn't say no to mass appeal and money


----------



## Simon (May 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2020)

I don't even care about EA games. Like, any games, at all.

But this free remastering that Microsoft started getting adopted by other companies is the shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2020)

on PC we had free graphics upgrades since forever

as long as you buy a new GPU


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 6, 2020)

Do I need to promise them my first born son or some shit?  Because free and EA sounds so contradictory.


----------



## Simon (May 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> on PC we had free graphics upgrades since forever
> 
> as long as you buy a new GPU


@Ren. is that you?


----------



## Karma (May 6, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Do I need to promise them my first born son or some shit?  Because free and EA sounds so contradictory.


Sony and MS probably forced their hand, and now they're getting ahead of the news to try and look like the good guys.


----------



## Simon (May 6, 2020)

I think sales reflect that with most cross platform games, people don't like repurchasing a game.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Do I need to promise them my first born son or some shit?  Because free and EA sounds so contradictory.


I would suggest reading the EULA _very_ closely when signing up for your EA-free-games-transfer-registration-account.


----------



## Simon (May 6, 2020)

I'm actually excited for this, I haven't played any of them since original release.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 8, 2020)

Holy shit the greenskins update in total war


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2020)

WTF!? Why isn't CTR on Steam?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2020)

So some nerd managed to reverse engineer Mario 64's code and released a PC port with 4K, ultra wide screen and different controller support. He was also smart enough to reveal it while releasing it. So now it's out in the interwebs and Nintendo's dickface lawyers are already throwing copyright claims.

People are still throwing download links all over the place so you should be able to find it.


----------



## Karma (May 8, 2020)

>trying to remove something
>after it's on the internet

These nibbas acting like it's the 90s and they dont know better.


----------



## Karma (May 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2020)

Karma said:


> >trying to remove something
> >after it's on the internet
> 
> *These nibbas acting like it's the 90s and they dont know better*.



I mean... it's Nintendo
They probably legitimately don't.


----------



## Ren. (May 9, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So some nerd managed to reverse engineer Mario 64's code and released a PC port with 4K, ultra wide screen and different controller support. He was also smart enough to reveal it while releasing it. So now it's out in the interwebs and Nintendo's dickface lawyers are already throwing copyright claims.
> 
> People are still throwing download links all over the place so you should be able to find it.


PC to Nintendo: :gitgud



Simon said:


> @Ren. is that you?


Neah I spent like 1200$ on stocks in the last 5 weeks.

I have GeForce now on my working laptop + gigabyte connection 



Simon said:


> I'm actually excited for this, I haven't played any of them since original release.





For me PC does not equal with 1200$ GPUS where the x80 was 400$ in 2014 

That is this dog: @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## The World (May 9, 2020)

Is Ren the DDJ of the Arcade?


----------



## Ren. (May 9, 2020)

The World said:


> Is Ren the DDJ of the Arcade?


DDJ? - 
Btw I am mostly joking!


----------



## Simon (May 9, 2020)

Wouldn’t be a bad thing making a PC thread so Ren could poo all over it with his infinite knowledge.

Was actually about to upgrade my own, somehow turned into me starting a sff PC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (May 9, 2020)

Anybody here ever messed with the mugen engine?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2020)

Finally, a cure for my Insomnia.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2020)

Seriously this guy is the worst. He does a 12 minute video reading an article and injecting a shitton of confirmation bias and good old fashioned bitching.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2020)

You just described 90% of youtube "content creators". Gotta get that 10 minute mark so youtube prioritizes recommending them videos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You just described 90% of youtube "content creators".



True, but at least the others don't talk in arthritic turtle pace.


----------



## Ren. (May 9, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You just described 90% of youtube "content creators". Gotta get that 10 minute mark so youtube prioritizes recommending them videos.


And 99.99% gaming journo 

I miss Total Biscuit.


----------



## Simon (May 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> And 99.99% gaming journo


Nope, plenty of great game journalist out there.


----------



## Ren. (May 9, 2020)

Simon said:


> Nope, plenty of great game journalist out there.


Like no one said ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2020)

It's a clicks for revenue business. No matter how genuine a journo or youtuber is, they'll always prioritize clicks. Some peeps are legit tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2020)

Lulu said:


> Anybody here ever messed with the mugen engine?



When I was in highschool. What an acid trip.


----------



## Ren. (May 9, 2020)

Farming a black night shield in Dark Souls and listening NFS Underground music Yeeeeeeeeep

EA please remasters of  Underground 1 and 2 + Most Wanted 05 now!


----------



## Simon (May 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Like no one said ever.


I'm under the impression that majority of your media intake is YouTube videos and not articles.


----------



## Ren. (May 9, 2020)

Simon said:


> I'm under the impression that majority of your media intake is YouTube videos and not articles.


And you would be wrong.
Also the majority are commenting on those article so I also read them


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2020)

Journo and Youtuber relationship described in one scene.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2020)

Simon said:


> Nope, plenty of great game journalist out there.





Ren. said:


> Like no one said ever.


----------



## Ren. (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (May 9, 2020)

Simon said:


> Wouldn’t be a bad thing making a PC thread so Ren could poo all over it with his infinite knowledge.
> 
> Was actually about to upgrade my own, somehow turned into me starting a sff PC.





I'm pretty sure a thread for PC exists, it just died.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2020)

Just in time for Bloodborne to be optimized for the PS5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2020)

Steam offering an Eidos anthology discounted bundle for 40 bucks



> The Square Enix Stay Home & Play campaign rewards gamers for practicing social distancing, and also help charities that need support in this uncertain period.
> 
> As part of the initiative, we’re releasing Steam bundles featuring many of our greatest games at bargain prices. A full 100% of the Square Enix revenue from these bundles will to be distributed to charities across North America and Europe, including food banks and more.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 9, 2020)

Burst out laughing playing SRW X

You know what it's a crossover game, I might spoil something if I type this here.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Steam offering an Eidos anthology discounted bundle for 40 bucks


and i already bought half of them already fml


----------



## Ren. (May 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Steam offering an Eidos anthology discounted bundle for 40 bucks





The World said:


> and i already bought half of them already fml


I had already owned 90% of them!

But I saw that all the money goes to charity so I bought the DLCs that I would not have bought if not for this!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2020)

Some random nobody leaked a cancelled Prince of Persia game on youtube 8 years ago and people are only realizing it. Funny.


----------



## Karma (May 10, 2020)

Maybe it was just privated up until recently.


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2020)

Ready for everything to reopen at this point, bought all the parts right before everything closed and didn't get the PCB in time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 10, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some random nobody leaked a cancelled Prince of Persia game on youtube 8 years ago and people are only realizing it. Funny.


 I know but I DON'T CARE.
They will no make another POP game because AC crap so meh.


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 10, 2020)

The only upcoming game that matters is Crab Champions


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

The World said:


> and i already bought half of them already fml



I only bought 2 TR games so this is a pretty sweet deal for me. 

Even tho the chances of me playing even 70% this bundle are pretty low. Gonna check out the Dues Ex series tho. Not now, during the inevitable game drought we're gonna go through due to the conronavirus in like 7-8 months.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Some random nobody leaked a cancelled Prince of Persia game on youtube 8 years ago and people are only realizing it. Funny.



You could smell the downgradeness just from this trailer alone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Karma (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (May 10, 2020)

never played this one though i have heard many a tale bout it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

@Mysticreader  yep, some of the best games of all time were in that pack!

*SQUARE ENIX EIDOS ANTHOLOGY*

*Buy Square Enix Eidos Anthology BUNDLE (?)*

The Square Enix Stay Home & Play campaign rewards gamers for practicing social distancing, and also help charities that need support in this uncertain period.

As part of the initiative, we’re releasing Steam bundles featuring many of our greatest games at bargain prices. A full 100% of the Square Enix revenue from these bundles will to be distributed to charities across North America and Europe, including food banks and more.

This colossal collection features 54 games , from some of the biggest franchises in gaming. We’re talking Tomb Raider, Just Cause, Deus Ex and more!


4. Life is Strange: Complete Season
5. Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition
6. Tomb Raider (2013)

13. Tomb Raider Legend
14. Tomb Raider Anniversary
15. Tomb Raider Underworld

18. Just Cause
19. Just Cause 2
20. Kane and Lynch: Dead Men
21. Kane and Lynch 2: Dog Days
22. Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director’s Cut
23. Deus Ex: Game of the Year Edition


27. Thief: Deadly Shadows
28. Thief II: The Metal Age
29. Thief Gold

32. Project Snowblind

36. Supreme Commander 2

39. Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver
40. Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 2
41. Legacy of Kain: Defiance
42. Blood Omen 2: Legacy of Kain
43. Dungeon Siege
44. Dungeon Siege II

46. Anachronox



50. Omikron: The Nomad Soul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Mysticreader  yep, some of the best games of all time were in that pack!
> 
> *SQUARE ENIX EIDOS ANTHOLOGY*
> 
> ...



Might give a look then


----------



## Lulu (May 11, 2020)

"i am driving now sis, i will call you back in 1 months time."


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Soca (May 11, 2020)

yo you're a pc cat right? what's your setup like? 

If stores open back up here I'm tryna build my own


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> yo you're a pc cat right? what's your setup like?
> 
> If stores open back up here I'm tryna build my own


For now, I am on an old rig ... something that I do not recommend and that is back home!
You can PM me, I can help you with your RIG.

I have some work-related ones but those are too expensive and not for games only!

Give me a budget even a shop/site and I can give you advice.

But from the start, I recommend you to wait and make the system at the start of 2021 when new AMD GPUs and CPUs have already arrived.

You can watch this as reference:


----------



## Soca (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> But from the start, I recommend you to wait and make the system at the start of 2021 when new AMD GPUs and CPUs have already arrived.


DAMN IT 

I'm tryna build something for cyberpunk when it comes out tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> But from the start, I recommend you to wait and make the system at the start of 2021 when new Nvidia GPUs and AMD CPUs have already arrived.


fixed


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> DAMN IT
> 
> I'm tryna build something for cyberpunk when it comes out tho.


PM me and we can talk.

Important is the local prices, access to what emag you have etc.

I can type it like this:

X570 for the new AMD Ryzen CPU and you can buy an 3600 then swap it with a 4000 part in 2021, sell the old, buy the new.

GPU depends on the money: rx5700 XT for 450$, for 300$ you can get a KO from Nvidia like in the links, or you can get better ones depending on what rez you want to play at!

I recommend 16GB of DDR4, the frequency, and model depending on budget.


and 1TB NVMe SSD depending on budget, maybe even gen4 but that is 200$ per TB so expensive.

etc.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> fixed


No, I was right, because when the AMD ones arrive the Nvidia also arrive, if the AMD ones do not arrive, the Nvidia ones will be too expensive!

Below the 2070s there is no Nvidia card that you should buy expect the 2060 KO.
If you have the money fora 2070s to a 2080TI go for it!


----------



## Soca (May 11, 2020)

I was watching this cat today. This looked affordable enough 

parts are in the details


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> No, I was right, because when the AMD ones arrive the Nvidia also arrive, if the AMD ones do not arrive, the Nvidia ones will be too expensive!
> 
> Below the 2070s there is no Nvidia card that you should buy expect the 2060 KO.
> If you have the money fora 2070s to a 2080TI go for it!


3060 will destroy the reds


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> I was watching this cat today. This looked affordable enough
> 
> parts are in the details


B450M-PLUS TUF Gaming Motherboard

I disagree with this one, this is cheaper but from what I hear it will not support the new CPUs so NO!

The majority of videos include the same components.

Depending on your budget.

Linus is the biggest IT tech channel the other is very good and nerdy,

This one is on the more entertainment type.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> 3060 will destroy the reds


I literally don't give a darn, typing from an intel CPU and Nvidia GPU!
Money dictates, if Nvidia makes a  new 1250$ uber GPU, I would not care!

Let me remind you that the gtx680 aka the flagship in 2013 was 400$.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Let me remind you that the gtx680 aka the flagship in 2013 was 400$.


2013 was 7 years ago, stop living in the past


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 2013 was 7 years ago, stop living in the past


And 280TI was 2 years ago for 1250%-1500$ in som contries.

The die size is not even big but hey no competitions, dogs like you having money means etc.


2080TI and 2080s were the only x80 on the scue ...

In fact, the 2070 was an x60 on the  scue but  you guys goggled then up for 600$ that was not cute at all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> And 280TI was 2 years ago for 1250%-1500$ in som contries.
> 
> The die size is not even big but hey no competitions, dogs like you having money means etc.
> 
> ...


AMD prices increased too
dont like dont buy 

i have a 1080 btw


----------



## Soca (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> B450M-PLUS TUF Gaming Motherboard
> 
> I disagree with this one, this is cheaper but from what I hear it will not support the new CPUs so NO!
> 
> ...



So the motherboard is a no go. Got it. What else isn't recommended there


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> AMD prices increased too
> dont like dont buy
> 
> i have a 1080 btw


Yes because Nvidia was selling x60 for 600$ so of course they wanted to sell the same for 550$, ups 450$ and outsold Nvidia there and forced them to well sell 2060Ko and crush Nvidia prices.

Let me remind you that they sold non x70 until 2070s arrived and consumers bought them like bread.


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> So the motherboard is a no go. Got it. What else isn't recommended there


I told you it depends on what you want to do.

I recommend a B550 if you want to buy a cheaper one that will arrive this month:

For the rest it also depends.

On your budget, what do you want, what you need from peripherals if you need any!

If you want a new monitor that is quite expensive if you want a good one.

GPU you can buy one now and wait from the new ones and sell the old, buy the new.


etc.

For RAM speed:


I told you it is better to PM me, there are a lot of specs and scenarios and all involve well money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2020)

PC building can have a lot of noise. @Soca just research for the recommended parts for the game you want. In this case Cyberpunk. Which would already mean you'd be set for next-gen games. I've been mainly playing on my PC for the last 5 years with the same setup and I still have no idea what 90% of the shit people talk about when it comes to PC parts. 

For me personally, as long as runs at a solid 60fps and doesn't look like a recipe for eye cancer I'm happy.


----------



## Soca (May 11, 2020)

@Ren. 
you're already here tho 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> PC building can have a lot of noise. @Soca just research for the recommended parts for the game you want. In this case Cyberpunk. Which would already mean you'd be set for next-gen games. I've been mainly playing on my PC for the last 5 years with the same setup and I still have no idea what 90% of the shit people talk about when it comes to PC parts.
> 
> For me personally, as long as runs at a solid 60fps and doesn't look like a recipe for eye cancer I'm happy.


Thank you, I will try my hardest. Right now I got like a $1300 budget so I'm hoping that enough


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2020)

just buy a PS5 tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Let's check these ones @Charlotte D. Kurisu



No.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am out, Good night!



Sig bet says this is not true.


----------



## Konami Yatsa (May 11, 2020)

i just beat my high score on 3d pinball!!


----------



## The World (May 11, 2020)

LMFAO THIS SHIT IS WILD


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sig bet says this is not true.


You lost 

Can I choose your new sig?

Btw morning!


----------



## The World (May 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Ren.
> you're already here tho
> 
> 
> Thank you, I will try my hardest. Right now I got like a $1300 budget so I'm hoping that enough


Get a RTX 2080 and a Ryzen 3300x when it comes back in stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (May 12, 2020)

The World said:


> Get a RTX 2080 and a Ryzen 3300x when it comes back in stock


Neah a 2070s.

I just checked amazon 550EUR.

The 2080 was replaced by the 2080S and is 750-850EUR.

If he wants to spend that much then do so!

I say he should for that money difference go for a better motherboard, PSU more RAM and better so he can get access to PCIEX 4 and Ryzen 4000 next year.


@Charlotte D. Kurisu  also you sound like a colleague of mine.

She gave me 2 notebooks, to say which is better.
And I gave her the 3rd one, that was much better and was off for 30% because it was the last one in stock and was returned intact(we have this here).

And I said for the money you were going to spend on those you spent on this one with an actual desktop CPU and a x70 GPU, the  300$ that you will spend less you can add 32GB of DDR4 RAM and 1TB of SSD.


But I digress, it is your money @Soca, what I can tell you is why I would buy this for myself and why not this, the rest is up to you!


----------



## The World (May 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Neah a 2070s.
> 
> I just checked amazon 550EUR.
> 
> ...


2080 and 3300x should run him about 800-850 he still has 400+ to get all of that

but yeah a 2070 is good too


----------



## Ren. (May 12, 2020)

The World said:


> 080 and 3300x should run him about 800-850 he still has 400+ to get all of that


2080 and 2007s are 3% apart and 200EUR in EU apart!
2080 also is not sold anymore.

So a 2080s!
A good 570 mobo is 200$
A good B550 is 150$ probably.
16-32Gb is also not that cheap.
and SSD is also needed.


----------



## The World (May 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Modern games at 4K monitors/tvs would look like shit tho. Also it's not just about resolution.



Come again? No wonder you though Jill looked ugly. She looks fucking stunning on my 4K TV with HDR

2080ti got her at max settings looking like an otherworldly being

still uninstalled RE3 tho fuck Inferno diff


----------



## Ren. (May 12, 2020)

Teach me sensei!


----------



## Simon (May 12, 2020)

Don't buy gpu atm, wait till the new ones are announced, then price drop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> But from the start, I recommend you to wait and make the system at the start of 2021 when new AMD GPUs and CPUs have already arrived.





Simon said:


> Don't buy gpu atm, wait till the new ones are announced, then price drop


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2020)

I swear if Ren. continues this mindless PC drivel I'll dump my PC in the trash and go buy one of those bootleg chinese consoles that barely play NES games at a barely steady framerate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 12, 2020)

@Soca  as I told you before ...
This is why I wanted to talk this in a PM!

I digress.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Soca  as I told you before ...
> This is why I wanted to talk this in a PM!
> 
> I digress.



Use the tech thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2020)

The World said:


> LMFAO THIS SHIT IS WILD



Twitter is doing its best to corrupt this poor lady.


----------



## Simon (May 12, 2020)

but i'm into custom keyboards now... shit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2020)

This kinda explains why they're rushing the REmakes out the door. Gotta make that profit.

Redemption arc has been having some writing issues lately.


----------



## The World (May 12, 2020)

When will they release the DMC5SE already for fucks sake Capcom don't fail us now


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 12, 2020)

@Naruto


Nice site that reviews almost anything metroidvania related.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This kinda explains why they're rushing the REmakes out the door. Gotta make that profit.
> 
> Redemption arc has been having some writing issues lately.



It aint for me, but Monster Hunter in RE Engine would be crazy for next gen.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 12, 2020)

THPS 1, 2 and 3 were so great back in the day.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 12, 2020)

Still doing remakes though.


----------



## Simon (May 13, 2020)

Also got some ex-neversoft devs working on it


----------



## Ren. (May 13, 2020)

Halo 2 is out on Steam


----------



## Naruto (May 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What is this, the early 2000s? This is being made by the Crash remake guys, guess they're moving up the ladder.



Maybe I'm way off here, but how is THPS further up the ladder than Crash Bandicoot?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Maybe I'm way off here, but how is THPS further up the ladder than Crash Bandicoot?



Huh.

Huuuuuuuuuuh.

...

Talk to the hand, dude. That question's totally not fly. You should just get jiggy with my post and stop being a narc, ok? As if. *Insert further outdated 90s slang*


----------



## Simon (May 13, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I will be curious to see how well this game does nowadays. Skating feels like it peaked in the 90s.
> 
> Also, the absence of Spider-Man from that trailer worries me.


Actually got me thinking about how skateboarding companies are doing these days.

Turns out that shits dying.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 13, 2020)

Never got what the heck why Tony Hawk games are so liked.

Never had a PS1 but I watched some guys played and turned up an emu to play it a few years ago.

And I still think it sucks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Big Bob !!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Huh.
> 
> Huuuuuuuuuuh.
> 
> ...



Should've started with "wazzaaaaaaaaa".


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2020)

Holy shit, they're remaking Mafia 1. It looks stylish as hell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, they're remaking Mafia 1. It looks stylish as hell.



I thought it was just a remaster along with 2 and 3.


----------



## Pilaf (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Vault (May 13, 2020)

Yagami1211 said:


> Never got what the heck why Tony Hawk games are so liked.
> 
> Never had a PS1 but I watched some guys played and turned up an emu to play it a few years ago.
> 
> And I still think it sucks.


You answered your own question.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 13, 2020)

Vault said:


> You answered your own question.



Nostalgia aside, of course. Objectively.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2020)

In fairness "has technologies" doesn't necessarily mean that it's better in [i[every[/i] technology.  I mean they could mean "lighter case" and "quieter fans" even though it's "worse GPU" and "less RAM."

(Though at launch I could believe it would be 85th percentile for performance compared to average gaming systems, which would reasonably qualify as "high end" at launch)


----------



## Naruto (May 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Huh.
> 
> Huuuuuuuuuuh.
> 
> ...



There should be a WTF rating.


----------



## The World (May 13, 2020)

Fortnite 2 still gonna look like ass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

So far next-gen reveal has seen: 

>Random box and controller reveals 
>Barely exciting cross-gen reveals
>No actual raw gameplay yet
>Lying about showing gameplay  (MS)
>Gameplay reveal in guise of a tech demo for a new engine (Sony)
>Still no first party games announced other than Halo and Hellblade
>Still no raw gameplay for the two aforementioned titles

That's depressing.


----------



## Karma (May 13, 2020)

This leak mentioned UE5 way before today's announcement


----------



## Simon (May 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So far next-gen reveal has seen:
> 
> >Random box and controller reveals
> >Barely exciting cross-gen reveals
> ...


Well that’s what happens when every gaming event is canceled due to a global pandemic. No one planned for this shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

Simon said:


> Well that’s what happens when every gaming event is canceled due to a global pandemic. No one planned for this shit.



I get that, but they're still showing some stuff. Just bad unexciting stuff. They've been working on this for years. I'd assume whatever the pandemic impacts, it'll be felt 16-18 months from now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2020)

Do this one right Capcom. I implores you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So far next-gen reveal has seen:
> 
> >Random box and controller reveals
> >Barely exciting cross-gen reveals
> ...



I actually miss E3. It was the trainwreck that I loved to hate.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Do this one right Capcom. I implores you.



They already released a *bunch* of beat'em'ups this gen but they still have a shit load to bring for the first time. I don't think we'll ever see AvP or Cadillacs and Dinnosaurs again but a man can dream. Capcom bringing out more retro shit is always good.

We should actually give a few of those beat'em'ups a try after we're done with SoR4 in hard, dude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They already released a *bunch* of beat'em'ups this gen but they still have a shit load to bring for the first time. I don't think we'll ever see AvP or Cadillacs and Dinnosaurs again but a man can dream. Capcom bringing out more retro shit is always good.
> 
> We should actually give a few of those beat'em'ups a try after we're done with SoR4 in hard, dude.



As if this isn't Capcom's all star fighting game. Get with the times old man.  

Give me tag team supers CapGod.


----------



## Overwatch (May 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So far next-gen reveal has seen:
> 
> >Random box and controller reveals
> >Barely exciting cross-gen reveals
> ...



Sounds like I picked the right time to go back to PC. 

Even the exclusive don’t seem like an incentive anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We should actually give a few of those beat'em'ups a try after we're done with SoR4 in hard, dude.



Damn straight.


----------



## Lulu (May 15, 2020)

i miss watching tourney's. This pandemic has got to stop. No Topanga league, no Norcal, Socal, combobreaker, canada cup...


----------



## Ren. (May 15, 2020)

New old school RPGs like Fallout 1-2, Wasteland 1,2, and 3.


----------



## Ren. (May 15, 2020)

The World said:


> Fortnite 2 still gonna look like ass


Also for Tim sweat lies, Sweney.

PS4 has the fastest SSD  on the market, faster than the fastest Pc's.

AORUS Gen4 AIC Adaptor built in with 4 x PCIe 4.0 2TB SSD, Full PCIe 4.0 Design, Advanced Thermal Solution for PCIe 4.0 SSD, Supports AORUS Storage Manager and SSD Tool Box

Form Factor: PCl Express Card
Interface: PCI-Express 4.0 x16, NVMe 1.3
Total Capacity: 8,000GB*
Seq. Read Speed: up to 15,000 MB/s**
Seq. Write Speed: up to 15,000 MB/s**
Wear Leveling, Over-Provision Technologies
TRIM & S.M.A.R.T Supported
Advanced Thermal Solution with Copper Heatsink
Warranty: Limited 5-years

*Note: 1GB = 1 billion bytes. Actual useable capacity may vary.
**Speeds based on internal testing. Actual performance may vary.





So this has 15 000 Mb/s vs Sony's 8 000 Mb/s!

And this is this year's tech.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Interface: PCI-Express 4.0 x16


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2020)

Man, I hope this game is good. No one ever managed to channel Giger or Beksiński so well.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As if this isn't Capcom's all star fighting game. Get with the times old man.
> 
> Give me tag team supers CapGod.



Setting yourself for disappointment, buckaroo. Capcom's fighting division is a mess, expectations are as low as possible. So I can't get disappointed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, I hope this game is good. No one ever managed to channel Giger or Beksiński so well.








> Setting yourself for disappointment, buckaroo. Capcom's fighting division is a mess, expectations are as low as possible. So I can't get disappointed.



Why would they call it Stadium? Stadium implies an arena that hosts a competitive event. The name heavily reminds of SNK's Neo Geo Battle Coliseum. Capcom are due a good fighting game. They've been on the rise ever since RE's resurgence.

I beleeee


----------



## The World (May 15, 2020)




----------



## The World (May 15, 2020)

Casuals and normies did DMC5 dirty


----------



## Ren. (May 15, 2020)

The World said:


> Casuals and normies did DMC5 dirty


When you see Mega man and DMC5 that low ... casuals


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2020)

It's the best selling game in the series and Itsuno's best selling game, dude. It's a step in the right direction, DMC was always too anime to have God of War numbers. I'm glad my boy Okami finally became a million seller. And Megaman 11 having legs is always nice, I heard there's rumors they're making a Megaman X sequel which is all smiles.

People should realize that Capcom games are either too mechanically complex, arcadey or just plain goofy to have crazy AAA numbers. They've been a relatively "small" AAA company in the grand scheme of things even if they're (mostly) masters of what they do. I'm glad it's like this, they sell just well enough to make bank but not so much that they feel the need of dumbing down what they do, which is what they tried last generation which was horrible.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Yagami1211 (May 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (May 15, 2020)

Not sure if posted yet but

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Not sure if posted yet but



Oh shit they made a video about @Shirker


----------



## Karma (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2020)

Holy shit






> Xaviant have announced that The Culling: Origins, one of the earliest battle royale experiences in gaming, will be returning to the Xbox One on May 14th. *The game will cost $5.99*, but if you previously purchased the game or downloaded it when it was free-to-play, you’ll be able to download the game again for free. Check out the announcement trailer below.
> 
> That said, this relaunch comes with a view of sustainability, as Xaviant have attempted to streamline systems in order to keep the game alive indefinitely. *This does mean that your save games from the previous version have been wiped.*
> 
> ...





What the fuck did I just read?


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Not sure if posted yet but





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh shit they made a video about @Shirker



And now ya know why I hate the okboomer meme so much. 
Now eat your oatmeal.


----------



## Ren. (May 16, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu  here Switch


----------



## Ren. (May 16, 2020)

Dev  take on the UE demo:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Dev  take on the UE demo:


what did this dev develop ?


----------



## Ren. (May 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what did this dev develop ?


Has an indie on the work.

Their first game, a narrative one.

He is the CEO of the dev studio.


Look him up on LinkedIn if you want


----------



## Ren. (May 16, 2020)

My point was don't over expect, that is the upper limit of the PS5.

We might see a game coming close to that in 2025 by Sony not by 3rd party devs.

The game was running 1440p 30fps and was upscaled to 4k and it was using that 5Gbit/s SSD and fast Zen 2 CPu's.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2020)

nah, first party sony will surpass this by ~2023


----------



## Ren. (May 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> nah, first party sony will surpass this by ~2023


Beleive what you want!


That is the upper limit of the hardware and it only has rocks and lights.

If you include IA and the rest there is no way to make that much detail also in 4k because now it scales a lot more than before and with all the rest.

If you also want 60 fps LOL not going to happen.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2020)

yeah 60 fps wont 

but the rest will


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu here Switch



Okay? 

Fuck Cloud x Aerith

Arbitrary tagging x Ren is the true ship of 2020.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (May 16, 2020)

steel assault is my pick here


----------



## Ren. (May 17, 2020)

Denuvo AC now has access to kernel well then I am not going to buy any game with that!

You deserve this bug tesda:


My computer has access to accounts that are more than 20k$, I am not going to give suck a security breach just for you, I will be pirating this if I want to play the game as you released a DRM free version ... fuck you!


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 17, 2020)

My glasses broke so I am doing my daily stuff blind at home. Trying to play any PC game or XB1 game without them and squinting at the screen 6 inches away is so demoralising and exhausting....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> My glasses broke so I am doing my daily stuff blind at home. Trying to play any PC game or XB1 game without them and squinting at the screen 6 inches away is so demoralising and exhausting....


thats why i did LASIK 6 years ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 17, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> My glasses broke so I am doing my daily stuff blind at home. Trying to play any PC game or XB1 game without them and squinting at the screen 6 inches away is so demoralising and exhausting....



I have -8 on the left and -9 on the right. I can empathize.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats why i did LASIK 6 years ago



I'm a sissy when it comes to eye check--ups and such. I can't stand anything going near them. My eyesight is pretty bad (like thick eye glasses bad).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> My glasses broke so I am doing my daily stuff blind at home. Trying to play any PC game or XB1 game without them and squinting at the screen 6 inches away is so demoralising and exhausting....



Sorry to hear that bro. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats why i did LASIK 6 years ago



I remember the doc telling me to refrain from screens for 2 weeks after my lasik surgery and I immediately went back home and played Third Strike.  

Probably how I developed astigmatism.  



Utopia Realm said:


> I'm a sissy when it comes to eye check--ups and such. I can't stand anything going near them. My eyesight is pretty bad (like thick eye glasses bad).



lasik tech got better since I did it 11 years ago. 

If you're certain about never doing it tho, check the vid below to confirm bias your decision


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I remember the doc telling me to refrain from screens for 2 weeks after my lasik surgery and I immediately went back home and played Third Strike.


i watched some shows and played WoW on the same day too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2020)

Holy fuck this goes together so well


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 17, 2020)

I watched Final Destination 5 Lasik scene when the movie 1st came out. That's where most of my damn fear comes from.


----------



## Disquiet (May 17, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> My glasses broke so I am doing my daily stuff blind at home. Trying to play any PC game or XB1 game without them and squinting at the screen 6 inches away is so demoralising and exhausting....


I keep a spare pair of glasses in case of exactly this sort of scenario, but I haven't replaced that pair in about fifteen years so they're completely useless at this point.

I'd definitely rather continue struggling with glasses than have lasers fired at them, though. I can't even do contacts.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2020)

i struggled with glasses for years before deciding on LASIK
never regretted it

never touched contacts, i dont want to constantly put shit in my eyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 17, 2020)

For anyone that is interested

Myself, @Nevermind and @Xadlin have put together a PPV event for the Outskirts Battledome, but would like to share the event with the Arcade section since the game takes place within the WWE 2K19 video game. Heroes and villains from multiple universes clash for ultimate glory in the ring in order to see who will become a legend and who will forever remain beneath obscurity!

OBD ODYSSEY 2: BEACH BRAWL PREMIERES TONIGHT AT 8PM EST!


----------



## Nevermind (May 17, 2020)

Tonight's card:

1. Goku vs. Palpatine for the main championship.
2. Teresa of the Faint Smile (Claymore) vs. Motoko Kusanagi for the women's championship.
3. Thanos vs. Shao Kahn for the upper midcard title.
4. Ip Man vs. Liu Kang for the hardcore title.
5. Hercules and Iolaus (Legendary Journeys) vs. Kamen Riders 1 and 2 for the tag titles.
6. Elsa and Anna vs. Cersei and Daenerys for the women's tag titles.
7. Dark Schneider (Bastard!!) vs. Freddy Krueger - last man standing match.
8. Jedah Dohma vs. Bane.

To wet your appetite, here's the pre-show from last night with its four battle royals.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> I watched Final Destination 5 Lasik scene when the movie 1st came out. That's where most of my damn fear comes from.



On the bright side, there is literally no way you can get a doc that is as retarded as the doc in the movie. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> never touched contacts, i dont want to constantly put shit in my eyes



I approve it for for sexy cosplayers.  



Darth Nihilus said:


> For anyone that is interested
> 
> Myself, @Nevermind and @Xadlin have put together a PPV event for the Outskirts Battledome, but would like to share the event with the Arcade section since the game takes place within the WWE 2K19 video game. Heroes and villains from multiple universes clash for ultimate glory in the ring in order to see who will become a legend and who will forever remain beneath obscurity!
> 
> OBD ODYSSEY 2: BEACH BRAWL PREMIERES TONIGHT AT 8PM EST!



Not unless I get creative control brother!  



Nevermind said:


> Tonight's card:
> 
> 1. Goku vs. Palpatine for the main championship.
> 2. Teresa of the Faint Smile (Claymore) vs. Motoko Kusanagi for the women's championship.
> ...



Thanos in the midcard and Goku in the main event? Damn, Super boosted the fuck out of Goku didn't it?


----------



## Simon (May 17, 2020)

Goku vs Palpatine is the matchup I didn’t know I wanted


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> Goku vs Palpatine is the matchup I didn’t know I wanted



I want DBZA Goku vs. Palpatine.  

Palp: How did you resist the Dark side?
Goku: Muffin button!


----------



## Simon (May 18, 2020)

Actually might try to do this with my Pro for fun.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2020)

Not exactly gaym related but turns out George Miller was specifically talking about Death Stranding here. I doubt he's much of a gamer but it's interesting how he references them anyway. I'm just glad he can make Mad Max movies again and pull at least one more before he croaks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not exactly gaym related but turns out George Miller was specifically talking about Death Stranding here. I doubt he's much of a gamer but it's interesting how he references them anyway. I'm just glad he can make Mad Max movies again and pull at least one more before he croaks.



Didn't he provide input in the Mad Max game? How was that game anyway? Was it kinda like Twisted Metal at least?


----------



## Ren. (May 19, 2020)

Some epic rumors:




@Shiba D. Inu 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Didn't he provide input in the Mad Max game? How was that game anyway? Was it kinda like Twisted Metal at least?


I loved that game, 150+ h in it!

My first perfect game on Steam!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Didn't he provide input in the Mad Max game? How was that game anyway? Was it kinda like Twisted Metal at least?



No idea but kinda like Twisted Metal is a pretty good description. Game had great car combat, generic open world everything else.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


>



Who the hell are Tencent?


----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Who the hell are Tencent?


the real life league of shadows


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> the real life league of shadows





Oh. 

Welp, GG.


----------



## jesusus (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2020)

I mean, it looks good but it's too much of a Bloodborne ripoff for me to be hyped about it. The sprite work is also pretty good but it's missing that special ingredient - it doesn't hold up, especially after Blasphemous having come out so soon.

Not gonna pledge but I'll probably get it at a sale. Not!Castlevanias being successful is what Iga needs to keep being relevant.


----------



## Lulu (May 19, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


>


i still have not finished system shock 2.
was too scared to continue


----------



## Ren. (May 19, 2020)

It is here gents,  the real Gran theft auto!


----------



## Lulu (May 19, 2020)

yall laughing. that game legit scared me into my twenties. i never ever played it alone. 

this coming from someone who finished silent hill


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> It is here gents,  the real Gran theft auto!



If I have nothing in September I'll jump in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (May 19, 2020)

Not to sound picky but i prefer the look of the old SHODAN.

I would recommend they keep it. But it does not matter so long as it is still impressively scary like System shock 2 in the end. I have not played a good horror game in a while since F.E.A.R


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2020)

> It's the real deal. This is an Epic-made build of Gears of War 3 for PS3. This build is dated May 19 2011, and is the only build of this ever located. As far as I know I'm also the only person with a working build of this particular data as well. I don't know why it exists, I dont know why it was made. All I can do is speculate. This is distinctly different from the January 2011 build, as that build was rebuilt from source by an unknown party. As a result, theres 2 builds on PS3, one being unofficial (Jan 2011), the other being this one (May 19 2011). There's a lot of differences from final, as well as a lot of changes from the January data, but I'll skip over them for now.
> 
> Important notes It's currently running on a PS3 Devkit. These have additional RAM that is available and without it you cannot play this. RPCS3 is not fully able to play this either, but small parts can be loaded under specific conditions. Splitscreen works, as does multiplayer with the right commands. Network play is not available as far as I know, as it cannot connect to Xbox Live, nor can it connect to PSN. If it's able to connect with other systems, I cant test it. Buttons still show Xbox 360 buttons, as well as tries to read storage like the Xbox 360, but if you select a profile it will softlock the system. I'm keeping the fix for the data private. No I wont share it. How well does it run? Performance wise, better than the unofficial build remade from source, but not free from flaws. Anya is the biggest performance loss during all of this due to her hair. Control wise, it has the same issues as the unofficial build. Fully horizontal and vertical aiming movement is quite poor, so you must include slight offsets to your aiming, which in turn makes actually shooting things really difficult. For levels playable, everything is playable outside of 2 specific cases. Convoy (Act 3 Chapter 3) is unplayable due to an unavoidable RSX exception. Normally you could skip this by loading a specific checkpoint, but the checkpoint system is broken. In turn this leaves it impossible to play the level. The other level is the finale, where the boss gets stuck on a scripting issue. It leaves the level impossible to finish, but is almost complete.



Days when 20fps was acceptable 

BRB, getting Bayonetta 1 on PS3 PTSD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I mean, it looks good but it's too much of a Bloodborne ripoff for me to be hyped about it. The sprite work is also pretty good but it's missing that special ingredient - it doesn't hold up, especially after Blasphemous having come out so soon.
> 
> Not gonna pledge but I'll probably get it at a sale. Not!Castlevanias being successful is what Iga needs to keep being relevant.



If you want Classicvanias as well:


----------



## The World (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (May 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If you want Classicvanias as well:


Now this... is old school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2020)

The World said:


>



>3.5k replies


----------



## Simon (May 19, 2020)

@blakstealth how long did it take you to make that thread


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 19, 2020)

Got my glasses fixed today. Now I can get back to mindless farming on BL3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2020)

Simon said:


> @blakstealth how long did it take you to make that thread


not as long as you think! so back in October last year, I wrote a janky script that takes a list of all the thread URLs from the section that I acquired through a google chrome extension and outputs it into a nice bulleted list. the script, however, doesn't do well with thread titles with different punctuation marks, so I had to go into the final product and do some manual fixes. The most time I put into the whole process was writing the script itself and testing it by trial and error.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (May 20, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If I have nothing in September I'll jump in.


I am not even mad



Ren. said:


> Some epic rumors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The World said:


>


----------



## Simon (May 20, 2020)

> My sources are from the gaming industry and from the word’s most active gaming forum that is Era. Fully trust em on this one and have known them personally for a few years now. Peace out.


----------



## Ren. (May 20, 2020)

*One Piece Star Joins Ghost of Tsushima's Japanese Voice Cast*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> *One Piece Star Joins Ghost of Tsushima's Japanese Voice Cast*


Zoro >>>


----------



## Monna (May 20, 2020)

PS5 tech demo looks no different than PS3 graphics.


----------



## Simon (May 20, 2020)

Monna said:


> PS5 tech demo looks no different than PS3 graphics.


----------



## Karma (May 20, 2020)

I love CDPR but literally how


----------



## Ren. (May 20, 2020)

Karma said:


> I love CDPR but literally how


Good, I don't like Ubisoft at all anymore.

The difference was 1B before so not that impossible but  I doubt it!

Market cap: 8.32 Ubisoft : Gai also directly states that the pain even just caused by MOVING in the 8th Gate is unimaginable when compared to the 7th, and its corroborated by Lee as well
Market Cap 8.482B CDPR :  Gai also directly states that the pain even just caused by MOVING in the 8th Gate is unimaginable when compared to the 7th, and its corroborated by Lee as well

Shit, they are correct.

CDRPR is worth more than Ubisoft at net worth, the difference is 150M+


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2020)

Karma said:


> I love CDPR but literally how



They also own European Steam so that's probably a big reason why. They started as a publisher, not as a game developer.


----------



## Ren. (May 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They also own European Steam so that's probably a big reason why. They started as a publisher, not as a game developer.


Neah GOG in 2019 thanks to  EPIC shit company was almost at a loss and they had to fire some staff.

I just checked we have 25 projects with the Ubi store so I am a little surprised by the market cap being lower.


----------



## Karma (May 20, 2020)

This was their E3 2005 booth


----------



## The World (May 20, 2020)

THAT GOG MONEY FLEXIN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am not even mad



Meh.



Simon said:


>







Karma said:


> This was their E3 2005 booth



Still better than Konami's E3 participation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 20, 2020)

Is there a thread for Crab Champions because that game is going to be the new king of the hill when it comes out?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Is there a thread for Crab Champions because that game is going to be the new king of the hill when it comes out?





Just checked. Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Ren. (May 20, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Meh.


----------



## Simon (May 20, 2020)

The lack of showing the actual game and the few big changes they've made have made me 90% less excited for Cyberpunk 2077. I like Deus Ex, but I don't want a Deus Ex.

Really weird that they haven't shown a lot of this game yet, at this point this close to release we had a shit ton of game play videos and trailers for TW3.


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> What ?


A single 48 minute gameplay demo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2020)

Simon said:


> A single 48 minute gameplay demo.



2 years ago.


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

Simon said:


> A single 48 minute gameplay demo.


This was 9 months ago:

So that is more than 1h of gameplay, care to show me other games with that much gameplay shown before release?

And we still have 4 months so we might get some more.


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> So that is more than 1h of gameplay, care to show me other games with that much gameplay shown before release?
> 
> And we still have 4 months so we might get some more.


Uh yeah, The Witcher 3, their last game, like I said earlier. They had consist game play footage coming out all the way back in 2013. That's not even including press game play from interviews, events, etc.

They think I'm going to buy a game I've barely seen just because I love TW3, they're big wrong. They doing a piss poor job creating hype around this.


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

Simon said:


> Uh yeah, The Witcher 3, their last game, like I said earlier. They had consist game play footage coming out all the way back in 2013. That's not even including press game play from interviews, events, etc.
> 
> They think I'm going to buy a game I've barely seen just because I love TW3, they're big wrong. They doing a piss poor job creating hype around this.


Again 1h of gameplay.

That is barely seen for you ...

2013 was  a trailer ...


These are less than 1h but hey what ever.


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2020)

"Gameplay trailer" hence the gameplay. Your point isn't proven when you post a couple videos bud.


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

Simon said:


> "Gameplay trailer" hence the gameplay. Your point isn't proven when you post a couple videos bud.


Bud show me the constant gameplay videos of Tw3!

I checked most of them are 5-7m long and a 35m one.

Cyberpunk has many trailers from like 2015.

And has 2 big gameplay videos of 48m and 15m one from 9 months ago.

That is more than what TW3 had combined with all of those small videos.

Also, all of those videos are gameplay, you didn't even check LOL!

And again 63m of gameplay for you means that they showed too little?

So let me guess the last of us, Ghost of Suhima did a shit job because they showed what 30m of gameplay?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2020)

Simon said:


> The lack of showing the actual game and the few big changes they've made have made me 90% less excited for Cyberpunk 2077. I like Deus Ex, but I don't want a Deus Ex.



Same here. They kinda lost me when they changed this from being an RPG to an action adventure game and that we wouldn't have a class based system because they "wanted to tell a specific story".

But hey, we can customize cocks. That will definitely have an impact on player choice. And personally speaking, this isn't a very pretty game. And I'm not talking about art direction, that's perfectly fine (Although it's been a long time since we had anything close to the reveal trailer) but the models of the game are just ugly.


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Same here. They kinda lost me when changed this from being an RPG to an action adventure game and that we wouldn't have a class based system because they "wanted to tell a specific story".
> 
> But hey, we can customize cocks. That will definitely have an impact on player choice.


Well, that happened with Witcher also, It is not really a great RPG.

Also, I think you still have classes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2020)

Yeah but the Witcher was always an action RPG even during his "Simon Says" DDR combat days. And you don't have classes, just "backstories" or whatever they're naming it.


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2020)

Compared to this...





!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2020)

But I don't want to put out the idea that the game looks bad or anything. It just went on a different direction that doesn't interest me at all. Plus they hired all these fucking hip hop and R&B performers to perform for the game's OST like it's a fucking MTV show. At least the composer seems to know what he's doing.


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Same here. They kinda lost me when changed this from being an RPG to an action adventure game and that we wouldn't have a class based system because they "wanted to tell a specific story".
> 
> But hey, we can customize cocks. That will definitely have an impact on player choice. And personally speaking, this isn't a very pretty game. And I'm not talking about art direction, that's perfectly fine (Although it's been a long time since we had anything close to the reveal trailer) but the models of the game are just ugly.


The gun play looks on par with how Deus Ex controls and I'm dreading what multiplayer is going to look like considering that. True If they came out day one with the custom hogs I'd be all for this. Maybe it's just the shift from fantasy to futuristic, but imo I think TW3 looks better visually.


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

Again y


Simon said:


> Compared to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again you are not even disagreeing with me at this point.
2013:2m
2014: 2m
2014: 5m
2014: 37m
2015: 5m

And may 2015 is the launch trailer, not a gameplay one.

Cyberpunk:
2018: 1.5m
2018: 48m
2019: 15m
And we still have 2-3 months to go.

So we have 14m of small videos + 37m for tw3, 51m

and 2m + 48 + 15m for Cyberpunk 65m and nothing in 2020 yet.


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2020)

@Ren. It's not just about the amount of game play that has been released and whether or not one had an 45 minutes, etc etc. You're missing the point completely, and the launch trailer was made up of in game footage. Doesn't have a to be a event play through.

By the time that 35 minute E3 demo came out, I knew what The Witcher 3 was, I had a sense of the scale of that game, the over arcing game play structure, the story, combat, quest and tasks I would be performing. I knew WHAT I was getting into day one.

Can't say the same about Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

Simon said:


> @Ren. It's not just about the amount of game play that has been released and whether or not one had an 45 minutes, etc etc. You're missing the point completely, and the launch trailer was made up of in game footage. Doesn't have a to be a event play through.
> 
> By the time that 35 minute E3 demo came out, I knew what The Witcher 3 was, I had a sense of the scale of that game, the over arcing game play structure, the story, combat, quest and tasks I would be performing. I knew WHAT I was getting into day one.
> 
> Can't say the same about Cyberpunk 2077.


That last one was on launch so I can't add that one because Cyberpunk is not yet launched.

You forgot that we are in a pandemic and all public events are canceled?

We are missing the entire of 2020 reveals.

Good, you don't need to pre-order or buy day one, I even advise against this.

I broke my rule to never do this for only this game. If it fails it fails but I doubt it.
I am hoping for a Deux 2000 game if possible if not well that is that.


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Again y
> 
> Again you are not even disagreeing with me at this point.
> 2013:2m
> ...


I was legit sitting here wondering if you'd actually actually watch all those videos and do the math.


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You forgot that we are in a pandemic and all public events are canceled?
> 
> We are missing the entire of 2020 reveals.


Studios/Publishers don't need press events to release trailers and game play. You, a former Ubisoft intern, should know that.


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2020)

There are just too many unknowns with Cyberpunk 2077, it's like a mild Death Stranding situation almost.


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

Simon said:


> Studios/Publishers don't need press events to release trailers and gameplay. You, a former Ubisoft intern, should know that.


Yes I know, this is most likely in the fact that they are working remotely and not having Pax and this to shown off.

I believe they should bring a new 30m  video to hype the game so I don't disagree with that!


Simon said:


> There are just too many unknowns with Cyberpunk 2077, it's like a mild Death Stranding situation almost.


Ok, don't go there but I understand your take.

I advise you to wait for the release and see if you like it.

For me this is an exception after 300h with TW3, this one will be to my liking.


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

My bet is that they will make a final long video with the missing things to hype the game probably in the summer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2020)

Simon said:


> There are just too many unknowns with Cyberpunk 2077, it's like a mild Death Stranding situation almost.



I definitely wouldn't go that far. The gameplay video was pretty in-depth. Death Stranding had like 1 hour of cinematics and 10 minutes of nothing gameplay with all the trailers combined.


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

Talking about TW3 :


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

And another classic:


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I definitely wouldn't go that far. The gameplay video was pretty in-depth. Death Stranding had like 1 hour of cinematics and 10 minutes of nothing gameplay with all the trailers combined.


That TGS hourish gameplay went into a lot of depth, we just didn't want to believe that was all that game was lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> And another classic:




Doom Eternal and Serious Sam 4 on the same fucking year.

Single player arena shooters be living well.


----------



## Karma (May 21, 2020)

Iirc TW3 had so many gameplay trailers because the release kept getting pushed back.


----------



## Karma (May 21, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I hadn't watched any of them before buying the game, tho.

Someone told me Geralt fucks a lot and I was sold.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2020)

Since every Kojima retard latched on the Silent Hills part of the rumor. He posted this stuff again.

Might all be bullshit but it's not, it's a Silent Hill dream team.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> care to show me other games with that much gameplay shown before release?



????????????????????????????


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Since every Kojima retard latched on the Silent Hills part of the rumor. He posted this stuff again.
> 
> Might all be bullshit but it's not, it's a Silent Hill dream team.


Did someone say Kojima 

a  true visionary


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2020)

Considering the man is basically Nostradamus, I don't feel comfortable with him making any sort of horror game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> go back to the arcade where noone can understand what you say either



The , Lumen in the land of Nanite, has caused quite a bit of excitement since it was released. While we won't be seeing anything using the technology any time soon, and the engine itself won't be dropping until next year, that hasn't stopped a small war erupting between would-be fans of the next-gen consoles.

This escalated after an interview with an engineer from Epic China (which has since been taken down) revealed that the demo seen running on the PS5 ran just as well on a laptop. In fact the PC reportedly ran the demo better, with the PS5 managing 30fps at 1440p while the laptop hit 40fps at the same resolution. The laptop in question is no slouch mind, featuring an Nvidia RTX 2080 graphics card and a 970 Evo Plus.



:gitgud:gitgud:gitgud


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> The , Lumen in the land of Nanite, has caused quite a bit of excitement since it was released. While we won't be seeing anything using the technology any time soon, and the engine itself won't be dropping until next year, that hasn't stopped a small war erupting between would-be fans of the next-gen consoles.
> 
> This escalated after an interview with an engineer from Epic China (which has since been taken down) revealed that the demo seen running on the PS5 ran just as well on a laptop. In fact the PC reportedly ran the demo better, with the PS5 managing 30fps at 1440p while the laptop hit 40fps at the same resolution. The laptop in question is no slouch mind, featuring an Nvidia RTX 2080 graphics card and a 970 Evo Plus.


----------



## Simon (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Karma (May 22, 2020)

Wtf


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2020)

Rare was so fucking good at games that even when half the team left to make Time Splitters (which every FPS fan should play), they still finished the game in time. Fuck development hell.

Most FPS that come out today don't have enemy reaction half as good as the first Perfect Dark. The remaster on the Bone seems great but everyone should play this on the PC, playing on a controller just brings its stock down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 23, 2020)

I found so many pieces of cheese in that game


----------



## Karma (May 24, 2020)

Original xbox source code leaked earlier this week too


----------



## Naruto (May 24, 2020)

Karma said:


> Original xbox source code leaked earlier this week too



Oh FUCK that's good news. I hope we get clandestine RA cores soon.

Maybe I can sell my 3DS soon after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2020)

Aren't 3DS emulators already super good tho?


----------



## Naruto (May 24, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Aren't 3DS emulators already super good tho?



There are a ton of problems with Citra and it's pretty demanding.

Don't get me wrong, it's impressive. But far from perfect.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (May 24, 2020)

yo what is this game


----------



## Disquiet (May 25, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> yo what is this game


It was originally going to be a MLP fangame, then they got C&D'd by Hasbro over it and turned it into an original IP instead

It was in early access for years, I suppose it's finally out proper


----------



## Shirker (May 25, 2020)

Also the original director of the show felt bad about the Hasbro thing and helped them conceptualize the character designs of the new game. Lab Zero lended them their game engine too. Real labor of love this one.

Probably gonna get passed over by peeps for obvious reasons, but it's currently helping EVO to not embarrass itself, so maybe that'll gain it clout.


----------



## Simon (May 25, 2020)

Summer game fest really popping off so far


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> yo what is this game



JFC. Even a bronies fighter is better than Capcom's latest fighting game. Capcom's fighting game division needs to wake the fuck up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> yo what is this game


looks Pog


----------



## Simon (May 25, 2020)

I'm going to be hopeful and say it might actually pop off around original E3 time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2020)

Naruto said:


> There are a ton of problems with Citra and it's pretty demanding.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's impressive. But far from perfect.



Can it handle SMT IV and Apocalypse?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2020)

I'm still sad Gearbox owns Duke Nukem. What a miserable fucking company. I remember Blizzard played a bit with them on Twitter.


----------



## blakstealth (May 25, 2020)

Simon said:


> I'm going to be hopeful and say it might actually pop off around original E3 time.


It's gonna be at EVO, which is how I found out about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> It's gonna be at EVO, which is how I found out about it.



And there goes EVO's remaining 2.5 trinkets of credibility. No wonder Capcom and MK are doing their own tournaments.


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 25, 2020)

That brony game and the salt mines has saltybet written all over it


----------



## blakstealth (May 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And there goes EVO's remaining 2.5 trinkets of credibility. No wonder Capcom and MK are doing their own tournaments.


I dunno where this flak is coming from but SFV and MK11 will still be there. I haven't played any recent fighting games online to know but since EVO this year is all online now, these guys have to take into consideration how good the netcode and online experience is for these games.


as you can see, Smash Ultimate is not in this year's main lineup lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I dunno where this flak is coming from but SFV and MK11 will still be there. I haven't played any recent fighting games online to know but since EVO this year is all online now, these guys have to take into consideration how good the netcode and online experience is for these games.



The flak comes from the fact that it's a brony game. 

I was never into the esports being actually sports meme to begin with. But if they want to be taken seriously, maybe steer away from such over-the-top joke games. Even if they're good on a technical level. You wont see Cristiano Ronaldo donning a brony attire to play football for example. It's extra funny when I remember the EVO guy being furious over some tiddies on screen. 

The fact that the brony game has better netcode than games like Smash and FighterZ is also pretty hilarious. MK11 actually wasn't supposed to be there when EVO was offline EVO. But I guess Covid is too OP. 

I actually like Killer Instinct and Skullgirls being there tho. Those games deserve all the love they can get. Hopefully they get discounts on steam so I can nab them. 



blakstealth said:


> as you can see, Smash Ultimate is not in this year's main lineup lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Simon (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I dunno where this flak is coming from but SFV and MK11 will still be there. I haven't played any recent fighting games online to know but since EVO this year is all online now, these guys have to take into consideration how good the netcode and online experience is for these games.
> 
> 
> as you can see, Smash Ultimate is not in this year's main lineup lol.



I like how it takes a pandemic for people to finally admit Smash's netcode has always been complete fucking garbage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2020)

Oh wow. Scrub nipples. That's effin cool. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how it takes a pandemic for people to finally admit Smash's netcode has always been complete fucking garbage.



Finally? 

Bruh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2020)

Tho to be fair to Nintendo. They can have the best Netcode in existence and Smash online would still suck cuz the average Smash player still and will always be using Wifi.  

So why even bother.


----------



## blakstealth (May 26, 2020)

live now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> live now



Damn. That nearly bored me to death.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2020)

Yeah, I didn't even bother to watch it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2020)

And you thought Smash was the greatest crossover in gaming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (May 26, 2020)

was just gonna post that. photo realistic Heather

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 26, 2020)

real question

can someone still make sense and keep track of Mortal Kombat plot ?


----------



## Simon (May 26, 2020)

I actually might buy DBD now, all my friends play it.


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I dunno where this flak is coming from but SFV and MK11 will still be there. I haven't played any recent fighting games online to know but since EVO this year is all online now, these guys have to take into consideration how good the netcode and online experience is for these games.



Pretty much.
I mean... I'd love to watch an EVO that's nothing but lagfest matches and teleporting, y'know schadenfreude and all that, but it's not a good look professionally.



Deathbringerpt said:


> And you thought Smash was the greatest crossover in gaming.



I have a buddy who's pretty anal about the use of Pyramid Head and the metaphorical nature of the enemies present in each SH game up to 4.

I'm sure he'll _love_ this.


----------



## The World (May 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Pretty much.
> I mean... I'd love to watch an EVO that's nothing but lagfest matches and teleporting, y'know schadenfreude and all that, but it's not a good look professionally.
> 
> 
> ...


Silent Hill is a literal hellmouth though. I hate how some people are so adamant in saying how Pyramid head only belongs in two because it's James' manifestation. Like okay, but the thing is James also disappears at the end of two and there's also an ending where he becomes PH. Who is to say that SH doesn't use this entity afterwards in lore other than the figure becoming iconic? Some view it as a manifestation of Valtiel by the cult order


----------



## Ren. (May 27, 2020)

@Simon


----------



## Ren. (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Simon (May 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2020)

The World said:


> Silent Hill is a literal hellmouth though. I hate how some people are so adamant in saying how Pyramid head only belongs in two because it's James' manifestation. Like okay, but the thing is James also disappears at the end of two and there's also an ending where he becomes PH. Who is to say that SH doesn't use this entity afterwards in lore other than the figure becoming iconic? Some view it as a manifestation of Valtiel by the cult order



In one hand, Pyramid Head is the physical manifestation of his guilt to the point where it literally kills itself when James gets his memories back and accepts the shit he's done, it's definitely how Silent Hill was reacting to his own demons which is how the town acts accordingly to different people.

On the other hand DBD is a horror game that's been bringing out horror crossovers like crazy, it's just for fun. Who cares. Plus they got Akira Yamaoka to make new music, I'll take it. Plus that scene with the sword cracking the floor with barbed wire popping out was some fucking cool imagery.

It's also amazing to me how Heather looks better in a PS2 game than in a 2020 crossover.


Ravenholm was actually leaked a few months ago. It's nice to see footage of the game, Arkane made some good games, man. I hope Bethesda doesn't force it to make shitty co-op games like that latest Wolfenstein game.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Simon (May 27, 2020)

Fell down a cave hole on eBay wanting to replay Silent Hill. Now I have a Sony Triniton CRT on the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2020)

Simon said:


> Fell down a cave hole on eBay wanting to replay Silent Hill. Now I have a Sony Triniton CRT on the way.



The first 4 games are all great in some way - People talk down 4 but most of it is just emotionally charged nitpicking, even if it's the "weakest" of the Team Silent games. It has the absolute best SH antagonist, for starters. Shattered Memories is also a cool reimagining that's a bit obvious but a nice experiment. 

I hope that Sony rumors are true.


----------



## Simon (May 27, 2020)

This tweet set me off on this journey, use to have a Sony CRT but my dog ate it.


Deathbringerpt said:


> The first 4 games are all great in some way - People talk down 4 but most of it is just emotionally charged nitpicking, even if it's the "weakest" of the Team Silent games. It has the absolute best SH antagonist, for starters. Shattered Memories is also a cool reimagining that's a bit obvious but a nice experiment.
> 
> I hope that Sony rumors are true.


As a child I wasn't too big on scary games, so I've only played the original. Same with Resident Evil, I've only played Resident Evil 5, 6, and 7. Just recently finished RE PS4 port, 2 remake, about to start 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2020)

I wish I was playing all the good horror shit for the first time.

Resident Evil: 1, 2, 3, Code Veronica, 0, 4 and the Remake. Revelations series is also good. Haunting Grounds is the best written, most legitimate horror game Capcom ever made. Recommend it to any horror fan, although it has 0 action. I offered it to my sister and she told me this game is hitting her different cause the sex elements ain't exploitative at all and yet the rape elements hit proper.

Dino Crisis: 1 and 2, although 2 is like the RE5 of the series. 3 is just garbage.

Silent Hill: 1, 2, 3, 4. The western games are super rough, standard and just try to ape 2 too much. Shattered Memories tries something cool so I recommend that one, at least.

Siren series was made by the original Silent Hill creator. Both the classics and the remakes are excellent. Fatal Frame is also great although the last game is too focused on pretty bitches to the point where a Dead or Alive character makes a cameo. The fourth game was directed by Suda51 so get on that shit.

The Evil Within 1 is like Resident Evil 4 on crack which actually scratches all of the necessary elements of a good survival horror game even if it goes a bit insane with it. Extreme lows but crazy highs. The Evil Within 2 goes open world for some retarded reason but the first third is actually amazing.

Dead Space is the absolute best RE4 clone you'll ever play, too. A near perfect horror game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dead Space is the absolute best RE4 clone you'll ever play, too. A near-perfect horror game.


What about 2?

3 does not exist so you don't need to talk about that one!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2020)

I love RE 4,5 and 6 so I'm not against action horror. Even Dead Space 3, although their original ideas for it were so much better than the shit we got.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dead Space is the absolute best RE4 clone you'll ever play, too. A near perfect horror game.


----------



## Disquiet (May 27, 2020)

Dead Space 3 still makes me mad.

Like, it's playable, and there are far worse games out there, but it makes so many obviously poor decisions that I still can't believe it got made in that state.


----------



## Karma (May 27, 2020)

EA fucked that game into the ground.

Wut happend to Visceral should be a warning to studios who arent careful who they sell to.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wish I was playing all the good horror shit for the first time.
> 
> Resident Evil: 1, 2, 3, Code Veronica, 0, 4 and the Remake. Revelations series is also good. Haunting Grounds is the best written, most legitimate horror game Capcom ever made. Recommend it to any horror fan, although it has 0 action. I offered it to my sister and she told me this game is hitting her different cause the sex elements ain't exploitative at all and yet the rape elements hit proper.
> 
> ...


play Revelations 2. Barry becomes favorite RE protag. Best version of Claire too.


----------



## Ren. (May 27, 2020)

Karma said:


> EA fucked that game into the ground.
> 
> Wut happend to Visceral should be a warning to studios who arent careful who they sell to.



1.*Bullfrog Productions* (1987 – 2001) - Populous, Syndicate, Theme Park, and Dungeon Keeper
2.Westwood Studios (1985 – 2003) - Command & Conquer series
3.Origin Systems (1983 – 2004) - Ultima series
4.NuFX (1990 – 2007) - NBA Street series
5.Pandemic Studios (1998 – 2009) - Mercenaries: Playground of Destruction, Destroy All Humans!, and Full Spectrum Warrior
6.PlayFish (2007 – 2013) - Facebook games
7.* Black Box Games* (1998 – 2013) - Need for Speed, skate
8. DreamWorks Interactive (1995 – 2013) - Medal of Honor, The Lord of the Rings, James Bond
9. Phenomic Game Development (1997 – 2013) - Settlers series, SpellForce franchise
10. Victory Games (2010 – 2013) - made and killed before it had made anything
11. Mythic Entertainment (1995 – 2014) - Dark Age of Camelot
12. Maxis Software (1987 – 2015) - The Sims, sim city.
13. EA Salt Lake (1992 – 2017) - the premiere golf simulator developers
14. *Visceral Games *(1998 – 2017) - CyberTiger, The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King, MySims,The Simpsons Game, and ofc Dead Space


----------



## blakstealth (May 27, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> Dead Space 3 still makes me mad.
> 
> Like, it's playable, and there are far worse games out there, but it makes so many obviously poor decisions that I still can't believe it got made in that state.


I'm still waiting to unwrap my physical copy


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 27, 2020)

Wow this looks terrible.

And I'm not even talking about the graphics here which made me think this is some old PS3 shit at first, I'm talking about the game looking like legit trash.


At least they are staying true to the movies then.


----------



## Ren. (May 27, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Wow this looks terrible.
> 
> And I'm not even talking about the graphics here which made me think this is some old PS3 shit at first, I'm talking about the game looking like legit trash.
> 
> ...


Yuck ... I am blind.


----------



## blakstealth (May 27, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Wow this looks terrible.
> 
> And I'm not even talking about the graphics here which made me think this is some old PS3 shit at first, I'm talking about the game looking like legit trash.
> 
> ...


movies are better


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 27, 2020)

Didn't watch the video but wouldn't a "Fast & Furious" game basically be a palette swap GTA?


----------



## Simon (May 28, 2020)

it's about family


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2020)

Bitch we still don't have an english release for Aegis Sentinel 13 rimjobs.


----------



## Naruto (May 28, 2020)

I mean I like their stuff but this is kinda nothing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bitch we still don't have an english release for Aegis Sentinel 13 rimjobs.



I doubt they're on a rush to localize a whole VN with 13 different characters with a Tower Defense side game that's going to sell like shit. A trailer is coming soon so shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## Pilaf (May 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2020)

Disquiet said:


>





Your browser does not support the video tag.
 

The queen of streaming """AI"""

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon (May 29, 2020)

Are those real people


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I doubt they're on a rush to localize a whole VN with 13 different characters with a Tower Defense side game that's going to sell like shit. A trailer is coming soon so shouldn't be too long now.



Damn. When you put it that way. I guess you're right.


----------



## Naruto (May 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> anime was a mistake.



There's a legit new quote from the first editor of Dragon Ball that might even top this one from Miyazaki.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2020)

Reading Miyazaki's hate for otaku and mainstream anime is always hilarious when the old fart used to be a huge proto-otaku himself.

That dragon ball thing is amazing because the guys behind DB could have turned to be fart smelling arrogant dickwads after it became the biggest thing ever but they almost sound tired of its success nowadays.


----------



## Naruto (May 30, 2020)

I was today year's old when I learned Hideki Kamiya voiced fucking Godot from Ace Attorney


----------



## Simon (May 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2020)

But enough talk! Can it run Crysis?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2020)

Noice.


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2020)

I remember being a teenager and greatly disliking that famous quote by Miyazaki, and by extension, Miyazaki himself.

Then I got older and was told that it was actually a misquote, and after learning more about his creative process and philosophies, learned to tolerate and even appreciate Miyazaki.

Then I got older and discovered that the quote just straight up wasn't real. And after seeing the actual quote and more similar interviews by him, I came to the uncomfortable discovery that I am Miyazaki.

And that's what hurt more than anything. 



Naruto said:


> There's a legit new quote from the first editor of Dragon Ball that might even top this one from Miyazaki.



All that said... Torishima's a cunt.

Got some nerve bitchi g about anything or anyone seeing as he's part of the reason the arc following Frieza was so bad. He also apparently told Oda that One Piece was going to fail.

So he's both a cunt *and* an idiot. If you're gonna be an old fuddy duddy, at least have your ducks in a row.


----------



## Naruto (May 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I remember being a teenager and greatly disliking that famous quote by Miyazaki, and by extension, Miyazaki himself.



I find it endlessly amusing and I'm pretty fond of anime.

I also legitimately feel the vast, vast majority of anime is trash.


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I find it endlessly amusing and I'm pretty fond of anime.
> 
> I also legitimately feel the vast, vast majority of anime is trash.



Yeah. Haven't had the interest to follow anything for the past 3 or 4 years real talk. That sai, my annoyance had less to do with any feelings I had toward the medium and more to do with how as a kid I was just a huge kumbaya mf that didn't like painting things or people with too broad a brush

Still don't tbh, but I shrug my shoulders a lot more these days cuz a large part of adulthood is giving up!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> He also apparently told Oda that One Piece was going to fail.


----------



## Simon (May 30, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I also legitimately feel the vast, vast majority of anime is trash.


Same, I've all but dropped anime since Super ended, and I keep up with a handful of mangos.


Shirker said:


> He also apparently told Oda that One Piece was going to fail.


I personally don't get One Piece's appeal, tend to see the good in things but OP just seems to lack structure to it, it looks like rambling stories with characters that strangely seem similar in design every time I pop my head into it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2020)

Try Kimetsu No Yaiba. Shit's good. Can't wait for the movie.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> 
> 
> The queen of streaming """AI"""


----------



## The World (May 31, 2020)

This shit looks great


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



lol, right?
I guess to be fair to him, he had no way to predict that a manga with such an... unconventional... artstyle and premise would become the massive success that it did.

All the same, it's a lesson that the old Japanese mantra of being an insufferable hardass isn't the best tone to take for everything cuz it backfires super hard. Though, knowing those types, he probably sees the success as a badge of honor for pushing the author to prove him wrong or some shit. Meh.



Simon said:


> SI personally don't get One Piece's appeal, tend to see the good in things but OP just seems to lack structure to it, it looks like rambling stories with characters that strangely seem similar in design every time I pop my head into it.



Not gonna lie, the show's popularity befuddled me as well until I actually sat down and committed to watching it. I pretty much actively avoided it until I off-handedly saw one of the fights on 4Kids. Hadn't really encountered that particular brand of violence before. Heard about how controversial the localization was, and figured I'd hunt for episodes where I could. The rest just sorta fell into place.

Can't vouch for the rambling story structure, tho. That's just how it's gonna look from the outside looking in because of the travel aspect of it. And I know this because I kinda dropped it after the 3rd post-timeskip arc and that's just how all the rumblings I hear about it nowadays sound to me: like the author threw concepts into a madlib and that's the plot now.

"...The fuck's a 'Wano Arc' and why is everyone acting like this obvious filler shit isn't filler...?"


----------



## Naruto (Jun 1, 2020)

One Piece has exhausted the good ideas it had. Unfortunately Oda doesn't know where to go with it and he's ruined what little things about his formula made it worth watching after it stopped focusing on the strawhats.

As someone who was a huge fan until the end of CP9, I 100% see why it was big, but now I'm just kind of baffled that anyone still bothers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 1, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Unfortunately Oda doesn't know where to go with it


I'm pretty sure hes had the whole story planned out before it even started.

But I agree. I didnt like the thriller bark, sabaody archipelago was nice tho, and have little motivation to read post ts OP.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 1, 2020)

Karma said:


> I'm pretty sure hes had the whole story planned out before it even started.



Then why doesn't it feel like that's the case at all? Mind you I haven't followed it since Dress Rosa, but 80% of OP seems to be the crew docking in an island that's being bullied by bad pirates, them meeting a carbon copy of Vivi, someone's dad/mom died/became crippled at the hands of the captain of the bad pirates, Luffy punches bad captain, rest of the crew punches bad crew, everyone has a banquet (which lasts a full episode), and then they set sail to the next island.

This is not how you tell a fucking story. An arc needs to advance the plot or develop a character the audience is invested in, but they seldom do either.

And the fights are boring ever since Haki became a thing.


----------



## Garcher (Jun 1, 2020)

Karma said:


> I'm pretty sure hes had the whole story planned out before it even started.


I am pretty sure he said he actually doesn't plan all the intricate details of the plot and some things like the Supernovas were actually made up on the fly
He knows where he wants to go but not how exactly he will get there


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2020)

Naruto said:


> One Piece has exhausted the good ideas it had. Unfortunately Oda doesn't know where to go with it and he's ruined what little things about his formula made it worth watching after it stopped focusing on the strawhats.
> 
> As someone who was a huge fan until the end of CP9, I 100% see why it was big, but now I'm just kind of baffled that anyone still bothers.



I do get the feeling that he knows how it's gonna eventually end, but he's having bad issues with the music in between the notes, something he was really good at in the past.

I'm guessing because all of the seeds he planted wayyy back in East Blue have been essentially wrapped up, he's now just having trouble giving the crew stuff to do or people to fight. Sanji's family's threats are too vague and empty for me to care about them. I dunno or care who Big Mama is or what her goals are. The New Blood of the grand line or whatever their name is aren't developed enough for me to be invested beyond Law (also I think some of them died?), and seriously what is a Wano?



Karma said:


> I'm pretty sure hes had the whole story planned out before it even started.
> 
> But I agree. I didnt like the thriller bark, sabaody archipelago was nice tho, and have little motivation to read post ts OP.



Thriller Bark is what it took for me to be more forgiving of Little Garden.

But yeah, Sabaody was fuckin' great. The War felt sorta aimless but I like how it ended. Dressrosa was pretty stellar to me, even if the battles outside of Usopp's were sorta boring. Unfortunately once Joker pulled the ol' "THAT WAS ONLY PHASE ONE OF MY PLAN" after getting caught, I kinda wasn't interested in continuing anymore cuz i felt robbed of my satisfying ending.


----------



## Karma (Jun 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> The War felt sorta aimless but I like how it ended.


I completely forgot about the war arc.

Idk how people praise it so much. Its literally the precursor to all the problems in post ts OP. Everytime we start to get invested in something, they fucking cut away because theres too much that we _need_ to see. 

Impel down was based tho. Watching these old villains acting as Luffy's temporary crew was fun as hell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2020)

I still legitimately get excited for One Piece. Latest chapter was hype!! I do think Oda wasted a shitton of chapters on crappy subplots tho. But when the good stuff hits, it reminds me of why I fell in love with One Piece to begin with.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2020)

Karma said:


> I completely forgot about the war arc.
> 
> Idk how people praise it so much. Its literally the precursor to all the problems in post ts OP. Everytime we start to get invested in something, they fucking cut away because theres too much that we _need_ to see.



My guess? Nostalgia. It's fun to watch all the old familiar faces fight the big bad government and the walking meme that is Akainu. I can't really judge it fairly because it was during the time where my dumb ass still stubbornly watched the anime with the idea that it was the easiest way to view the story. That'll teach me. I'll re-read it some day, but as it stands the last few moments and Whitebeard's frankly retarded powers (in a good way) help me view it less negatively than I probably would've otherwise.



> Impel down was based tho. Watching these old villains acting as Luffy's temporary crew was fun as hell.



I'll have to read Impel Down again too. The anime screwed up the tone a lot and the art took a shit, so I don't have the fondest of memories of that one. Seeing Buggy was great, though.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I still legitimately get excited for One Piece. Latest chapter was hype!! I do think Oda wasted a shitton of chapters on crappy subplots tho. But when the good stuff hits, it reminds me of why I fell in love with One Piece to begin with.



I do tend to hop back in every now and then.
I honestly dropped the show way back during the Fishman Island Arc, but then a buddy of mine was all "dude, shit's fucked and there's a rabbit girl in it". The 2nd thing was all I really needed, but the first thing got me to view Dressrosa, which I don't regret. But then of course I dropped it again, as mentioned earlier. Unfortunately for me there hasn't been another Dressrosa yet. I can tell the Sanji stuff was trying to recapture CP9, but unfortunately it was too contrived for me to finish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I do tend to hop back in every now and then.
> I honestly dropped the show way back during the Fishman Island Arc, but then a buddy of mine was all "dude, shit's fucked and there's a rabbit girl in it". The 2nd thing was all I really needed, but the first thing got me to view Dressrosa, which I don't regret. But then of course I dropped it again, as mentioned earlier. Unfortunately for me there hasn't been another Dressrosa yet. I can tell the Sanji stuff was trying to recapture CP9, but unfortunately it was too contrived for me to finish.



The anime itself is garbage due to the pacing. Tired old excuse I know. But it is what it is. Big Mom wrecking shit in WCI is pretty sweet. Pun unintended.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 1, 2020)

Naruto said:


> 80% of OP seems to be the crew docking in an island that's being bullied by bad pirates, them meeting a carbon copy of Vivi, someone's dad/mom died/became crippled at the hands of the captain of the bad pirates, Luffy punches bad captain, rest of the crew punches bad crew, everyone has a banquet (which lasts a full episode), and then they set sail to the next island.



It's scary how accurate this description is. That's a big gripe I have with this series as well.

It's really telling that most of the fandom, at least here on NF, view the manga at it's worst whenever it focuses on the local inhabitants of any given island, and at it's best in those few transition chapters inbetween two islands because that's when we get more info from outside of the strawhats echo chamber and where the overarching plot of One Piece advances in some capacity, and _not_ in the arcs itself.

The arcs themselves only exist as a loose framework for the protagonists to beat up a bad guy, always following the same formular, while the actual story gets told separately for the most part, but since Oda only ever _hints_ at things rather than just showing, it's more blueballing than anything else too.


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jun 2, 2020)

EA donating 1 million to help


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 3, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


>





Sega lost their fucking minds.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2020)

This shit is like late 90s Sega levels of stupid with a sprinkle of current Nintendo. They even have a "big window" addon to actually see the fucking screen.

And apparently it's sold out.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

Well, if you build it, I suppose


----------



## Karma (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## jesusus (Jun 4, 2020)

Bethesda is so greedy now, what happened to the guys who made Morrowind?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jun 5, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Hmmm ninjaed by the dog himself .


----------



## Ren. (Jun 5, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Bethesda is so greedy now, what happened to the guys who made Morrowind?


Acquired by a Lawyer that made ZeniMax.

The main devs of Daggerfall and Morrowind are gone in between these games.

Morrowind was the break or die game of Bugtesda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 5, 2020)

Here this comes to Steam today:

And many more EA games arrived to Steam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Acquired by a Lawyer that made ZeniMax.
> 
> The main devs of Daggerfall and Morrowind are gone in between these games.
> 
> Morrowind was the break or die game of Bugtesda.



Bethesda is actually praised by pretty much everyone across the board as far as a their Publishing branch goes: Tango Gameworks, Id Software, Arkane, whatever. Bethesda Studios being shit lies squarely on them.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 5, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bethesda is actually praised by pretty much everyone across the board as far as a their Publishing branch goes: Tango Gameworks, Id Software, Arkane, whatever. Bethesda Studios being shit lies squarely on them.


Tell that to Human Head the first Prey devs and Arkane.

Also to the Butesda co ower than made the first 2 Elder scrolls:


Doors are both closing and opening in the game development business today.  is shutting down today after just launching . Human Head produced the original Prey and supported blockbusters like BioShock Infinite and Batman: Arkham Origins. But that company is dissolving. And in its place,  is launching a new dev house with the Human Head team called Roundhouse Studios.

Roundhouse creative director Chris Rhinehart said that Human Head was no longer viable. And the team wanted to stay together, and that led them into the embrace of the Elder Scrolls and Fallout publisher. With the help of Bethesda, everyone from the now defunct Human Head will continue to have a job if they choose to come along.


“Sadly, we had to wind down the business of Human Head Studios and close its doors, which was particularly devastating due to the passion and creativity of the team we’d assembled,” said Rhinehart. “We reached out to our friends at Bethesda for help, and they saw that same creativity and passion in our team. With the formation of Roundhouse Studios, Bethesda offered every employee of Human Head a position at the new company. We are excited our team will remain together, pursuing the work we love, as part of a company we already know and admire.”

*Rune II will continue without support from Human Head*
This means that Human Head will not support Rune II going forward. But . Ragnarok also said it had no idea that Human Head was shutting down.

Here’s Ragnarok’s statement on the situation:

“Today, developer Human Head Studios announced that they closed their doors and will be starting a new studio. This is shocking news to us, as there are several entities working on RUNE II – we found out about this news when you did.  Human Head had a longstanding agreement with RUNE II’s publisher, Ragnarok Game, LLC, to provide ongoing support for the game. We are working quickly to resolve any current technical issues while we build the team that will execute the exciting planned future of RUNE II’s post-launch content strategy. We appreciate your patience and understanding while we work through any launch issues.”

“Our plan remains to continue working on RUNE II and launch onto other PC platforms in 2020. We’re excited to show you the future of RUNE II content. Stay tuned!”

*Bethesda now has a new studio with a proven record of shipping games*
For its part, this move adds Roundhouse to a roster of developers that includes Bethesda Game Studios, MachineGames, Arkane Studios, and id Software.

“While sorry to hear of their challenges as Human Head Studios, we were excited by the opportunity to bring under the Bethesda umbrella this talented, established development team,” Bethesda development boss Todd Vaughn said. “We are delighted that the entire staff will remain together and is now part of the Bethesda family.”

Meanwhile, . So it’s unlikely that the game will show up on other platforms without some extra work. Whether or not that had anything to do with the closure is unclear. I’ve reached out to Human Head for more information about what led to the end of the studio.

For now, however, the former Human Head staff should continue to get paychecks. They will also get to keep making games together. So that is likely a win for many of the people involved.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 5, 2020)

And I am not even saying anything about the publisher just Zenimax upper management.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2020)

I know about Human Head. I'm talking about current Bethesda Publishing, they haven't pulled anything even remotely close to that bullshit ever since and they actually give developers room to fuck up and still trust their output. Any other publisher and Id would've been fucked after rebooting Doom 4. The games they publish (not make) are actually a lot better and more distinct than your usual AAA bullshit. Dishonored, Prey, modern Doom. If anything Zenimax being owned by some lawyers is probably what makes them so detached with current AAA slop - Immersive Sims just aren't made nowadays.

Again, Bethesda Studios is garbage because the devs are bottom feeding garbage men.

Prey 2 looked fucking amazing, though, and whoever was responsible for almost destroying that dev needs to be fucking fired.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 5, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The games they publish (not make) are actually a lot better and more distinct than your usual AAA bullshit. Dishonored, Prey, modern Doom


That my man just happened, all of those games were just that great.

Prey did not do that well with sales but still ok.



Deathbringerpt said:


> The games they publish (not make) are actually a lot better and more distinct than your usual AAA bullshit.


Well, not all:

This is exactly that usual AAA bullshit that the other publishers make and is done by Arkane and Machine games 

And this is the latest game bar Doom Eternal and 64.

So I hope this was just one-time mistake.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2020)

Yeah, Wolfenstein went to total shit after the first 2 games. That co-op thing is just cringe incarnate. Machine games better get its head out of its ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Jun 5, 2020)

The first wolfenstein/old blood are some of the most poorly optimize games I've ever seen.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Overwatch (Jun 6, 2020)

This is a nice touch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 6, 2020)

Command and Conquer Remaster is out guys. Let's do this.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 6, 2020)

itch.io has a fundraiser bundle for over 700 projects for a minimum of $5 donation

there are some gems in the long list as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 7, 2020)

Yagami1211 said:


> Command and Conquer Remaster is out guys. Let's do this.





Yagami1211 said:


> Command and Conquer Remaster is out guys. Let's do this.


6 Jun, 2020 Command & Conquer™ Remastered Collection Steam Store


----------



## Simon (Jun 7, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> itch.io has a fundraiser bundle for over 700 projects for a minimum of $5 donation
> 
> there are some gems in the long list as well.


Saw this on twitter, $3500 value.

Wish it was steam keys


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 6 Jun, 2020 Command & Conquer™ Remastered Collection Steam Store



I got it on Steam as well. Origin has a bad habit of pissing itself everytime it needs to update.

They've really put a lot of effort into this. Here's hoping they remaster Tiberian Sun and Red Alert 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> This is a nice touch.



EA just had a good launch and a remaster that hits literally all the right notes. 2020 is a fucking weird year.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 8, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> EA just had a good launch and a remaster that hits literally all the right notes. 2020 is a fucking weird year.


There is no Origin integration so I am shocked .


----------



## Ren. (Jun 8, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> I got it on Steam as well. Origin has a bad habit of pissing itself everytime it needs to update.
> 
> They've really put a lot of effort into this. Here's hoping they remaster Tiberian Sun and Red Alert 2.



I agree I am still shocked by the quality


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 8, 2020)

C&C Remastered is super fun, but it still has some issues as it did in the 90's (for example awkward unit control, pathfinding, etc.). In that regard Age of Empires 2: Definitive Edition did a much better job at improving the old fashioned gameplay to modern times, which is why AoE 2: DE still remains the gold standard for RTS remakes.

But regardless I enjoy playing this again, and I like that the RTS genre gets a bit of a boost recently considering it was such a niche genre for so many years.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 8, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> C&C Remastered is super fun, but it still has some issues as it did in the 90's (for example awkward unit control, pathfinding, etc.). In that regard Age of Empires 2: Definitive Edition did a much better job at improving the old fashioned gameplay to modern times, which is why AoE 2: DE still remains the gold standard for RTS remakes.
> 
> But regardless I enjoy playing this again, and I like that the RTS genre gets a bit of a boost recently considering it was such a niche genre for so many years.


That is my most played RTS of all time.

I did not play this in the 90s so I bought it full price.

I own 2 versions of AOE.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> That is my most played RTS of all time.
> 
> I did not play this in the 90s so I bought it full price.
> 
> I own 2 versions of AOE.



Do you mean C&C or AOE is your most played RTS?

AOE definitely is for me; I played it for the last 20 years, with breaks inbetween of course. I own the original + expansion (1999), the HD version (2013) and the DE (2019).


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm not sure but was it @A Optimistic who I once helped with something in regards to AOE? 

I have a feeling he is an AOE chad too but I could be misremembering.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 8, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I'm not sure but was it @A Optimistic who I once helped with something in regards to AOE?
> 
> I have a feeling he is an AOE chad too but I could be misremembering.



Yes it was me, thank you for the help! 

Never was a chad at AoE, only was a beginner. Warcraft 3 was always the RTS game I was a chad in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jun 8, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Do you mean C&C or AOE is your most played RTS?
> 
> AOE definitely is for me; I played it for the last 20 years, with breaks inbetween of course. I own the original + expansion (1999), the HD version (2013) and the DE (2019).


AOE  II  I mean.

Own the original release + expansion + 2013 

Will buy the DE this summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 8, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Yes it was me, thank you for the help!
> 
> Never was a chad at AoE, only was a beginner. Warcraft 3 was always the RTS game I was a chad in.



Lemme you call you a RTS chad then, god knows there aren't many of those out there anymore these days. 

I played Warcraft 3 only very briefly way back. What's your opinion on reforged? I don't know myself but heard it's terrible.



Ren. said:


> AOE  II  I mean.
> 
> Own the original release + expansion + 2013
> 
> Will buy the DE this summer.



Oh okay. Yes you should get the DE it's a massive improvement in every single way. It also adds new content (4 new civs + campaigns and remakes some of the older ones). Plus it's actually an active and growing community with monthly patches, balance changes and challenges and very frequent tournaments.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 8, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Oh okay. Yes you should get the DE it's a massive improvement in every single way. It also adds new content (4 new civs + campaigns and remakes some of the older ones). Plus it's actually an active and growing community with monthly patches, balance changes and challenges and very frequent tournaments.


I bought that one but it was a Microsoft key so I refunded it.

20 Jun, 2015 Age of Empires II (2013): The Forgotten Retail
20 Jun, 2015 Age of Empires II Steam Store
22 May, 2019 Age of Empires III: Complete Collection Retail Retail
7 Jun, 2019 Age of Empires II (2013): Rise of the Rajas Steam Store
7 Jun, 2019 Age of Empires II (2013): The African Kingdoms Steam Store
30 Dec, 2019 Age of Empires: Definitive Edition Steam Store

and CC:
15 May, 2017 Command and Conquer 4: Tiberium Twilight Steam Store
15 May, 2017 Command and Conquer: Kane's Wrath Steam Store
15 May, 2017 Command and Conquer: Tiberium Wars Steam Store
15 May, 2017 Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3 Steam Store
1 Apr, 2017 Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3 - Uprising Retail
6 Jun, 2020 Command & Conquer™ Remastered Collection Steam Store

Waiting for Red Aler 2 with Yuri's revenge, that will also come I can bet on it, the remastered is a top seller on steam now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 8, 2020)

I was actually surprised that Jim Vessella was spearheading this thing. He was part of the EALA crew back in the 2000s and I thought he abandoned ship with the rest after C&C4. He demonstrates a real passion for the series.

I guess the one good thing that came out of C&C4 was that two other C&C developers, Amir Rao and Gavin Simon, founded Supergiant Games and made Bastion and Transistor.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 8, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> I was actually surprised that Jim Vessella was spearheading this thing. He was part of the EALA crew back in the 2000s and I thought he abandoned ship with the rest after C&C4. He demonstrates a real passion for the series.
> 
> I guess the one good thing that came out of C&C4 was that two other C&C developers, Amir Rao and Gavin Simon, founded Supergiant Games and made Bastion and Transistor.


And Hades:

Now also on Steam!

+
 Pyre:

Also for steam users there is

an Animal crossing like game:

A Pokemon kind of game:


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2020)

Have I reposted this in 2020 yet?


We must ensure the children stay educated.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2020)

> *The new Metal Slug game for console  is an action shooter that is planned for release in 2020, SNK Corporation executive director Se-Hwan Jeon announced.*
> 
> In addition the console game, a 2D side-scrolling card-type _Metal Slug_ game is also in planned for a 2020 release on iOS and Android. Development is currently 80 percent complete. It is unrelated to the  mobile game in development at Tencent.






Naisu


----------



## Mael (Jun 8, 2020)

Holy shit, guys.  Helltaker became the next Undertale but with like 5% of the effort.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2020)

Mael said:


> Holy shit, guys.  Helltaker became the next Undertale



Ehhh, did it though? I know people are in love with it at the moment, I enjoyed the half hour or so it took to beat it myself and I love the music and the art and to a lesser extent even the humor.

But I don't think it's achieved Undertale levels of fandom


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Naisu



It'll look like shit but if it's half as fun as Metal Slug 1, 2 or 3, I'll buy the shit out of it. 



Mael said:


> Holy shit, guys.  Helltaker became the next Undertale but with like 5% of the effort.



Meh, they're into the T&A. It's just another Bowsette phase.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2020)

I can hear the cigarette and whiskey in that thing's voice.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


>



Strikers PC port, probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 9, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


>


Persona 5 maybe


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2020)

Persona 5 is never getting ported, lmao.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 9, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Persona 5 is never getting ported, lmao.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2020)

I suck at AoE2, just won my first mutli game by just brute fucking force 2 million paladins rushing someone. At that point it doesn't matter what you throw at me my sheer numbers win.

I think all those years of playing Civ makes me not care about the time management side of the game, leading to my losses.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2020)

Oh.

I thought it was going to be half interesting for a second there.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2020)

Damn, Zhuge saying its real its fucking real.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2020)

Honestly. I'm down. I'll buy it to support "SMT on PC" of all things, but I wont play it for a while as I only halfway through Persona 5 Royal atm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Persona 5 is never getting ported, lmao.



This is gonna age poorly in 2-3 years.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2020)

There it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Persona 5 maybe


Call me Jesus but there was a tweet already with P4 So .


----------



## Ren. (Jun 9, 2020)

It is official boys.

were likely infected by people who didn't know they had it


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow, Konami.

It's almost like.

People buy gaem. If gaem is maed.

And like.

People buy moar gaem if budget isn't lunch money me had when me was 13 years old.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2020)

Hahah, that's funny.

**Muramasa: Rebirth still hostage*

*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, Konami.
> 
> It's almost like.
> 
> ...


Konami needs to make even more money tho


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2020)

PC's holding back consoles smh

why the fuck is microsofts store so bloody broken?

I cant even play PSO2!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2020)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> PC's holding back consoles smh
> 
> why the fuck is microsofts store so bloody broken?
> 
> I cant even play PSO2!!



It's absolute fucking garbage. A friend of mine used a fix from a guide made by Japanese players. Try to google that.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 11, 2020)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> PC's holding back consoles smh
> 
> why the fuck is microsofts store so bloody broken?
> 
> I cant even play PSO2!!


....
Sure they are.

Because it is the M$ store.


This reminds me of the crap argument for Epic's existence and other stores: competition.

For what exactly, what did Epic bring new to the table, O yeah it took money from an FTP game and UE and paid for games to be released only there, gives away free games and a 10$ discount.

Meaning they are using the cash that they have to artificial disrupt the market.

The same thing did Origin and they came back to Steam, the Same Uplay with Going to Epic.

And I have installed Steam, GOG, Epic, Uplay and Origin the bugtesta and Rockshit, I don't even care.

Competition means to be an added value to the market not taking a piece of the pie and segregating it from the rest.

That is why I only use Steam and GOG galaxy 2.0. GOG for all the other launchers including EPIC and for DRM and Steam for the rest.

I only bought from the stores of Steam and GOG, the rest are keys or free games for other sites.

Those that bitch about Steam don't use Family share, Steam link, steam controller, and now integration with Nvidia Now, I do.

Microsoft Store is probably the worst store on PC ...


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> ....
> Those that bitch about Steam don't use Family share, Steam link, steam controller, and now integration with Nvidia Now, I do.


This isn't a flex, that controller is a crime against humanity.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> This isn't a flex, that controller is a crime against humanity.


For you maybe, cringe is to play shooters on any other controllers.

RTS, those are a joke with a controller.

And I have 7 controllers from different brands including 2 steam and 1 dual shock 4 v2 and dual shock 3.


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Wait the Steam Controller is still a thing?

It's been so long since I've heard about it that I thought it was just another Google Glass.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 11, 2020)

Karma said:


> Wait the Steam Controller is still a thing?
> 
> It's been so long since I've heard about it that I thought it was just another Google Glass.


It is not anymore, they might make another one, but it was a good niche thing bought for 5$.

RTS and Shooters are playable with it if you want


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2020)

Karma said:


> Wait the Steam Controller is still a thing?
> 
> It's been so long since I've heard about it that I thought it was just another Google Glass.


It was on sale for like $5 or something real cheap on steam not too long ago cus that thing is hot lil nasty turd of controller.


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2020)

I'd rather play shooters with a wii mote.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> I'd rather play shooters with a wii mote.


Well I rather play how they should be played mouse and keyboard but that controller neg diff any other ones thanks to the pad


----------



## Ren. (Jun 11, 2020)

Also the best remote control for my pc, well now my Logitech wireless keyboard does that job!


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Well I rather play how they should be played mouse and keyboard but that controller neg diff any other ones thanks to the pad


What 

Motion controls have been frequently documented to give more accurate aiming than a mouse. Its literally the closest thing to using an actual gun.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 11, 2020)

Karma said:


> What
> 
> Motion controls have been frequently documented to give more accurate aiming than a mouse. Its literally the closest thing to using an actual gun.


Let's put it this way you use a controller and I use a mouse, I will kill you 10/10 with the mouse.
I tried this with different keyboards one from a  laptop vs a mechanical one.

Also, I fired a gun before, none are close to the real thing so stop it.

We switched this and the same outcome.

Sorry play CS go with a controller in any lobby and you will make zero kills.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> I'd rather play shooters with a wii mote.



Unironically, real talk


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Let's put it this way you use a controller and I use a mouse, I will kill you 10/10 with the mouse.
> I tried this with different keyboards one from a  laptop vs a mechanical one.
> 
> Also, I fired a gun before, none are close to the real thing so stop it.
> ...


I'm not talking about analog sticks.

Have u ever even aimed with a Wii mote or gyro controls before?


----------



## Ren. (Jun 11, 2020)

Karma said:


> I'm not talking about analog sticks.


My bad there but those are not really mainstream and I don't think they are calibrated enough to be made into pro leagues because of the input delay.



Karma said:


> Have u ever even aimed with a Wii mote or gyro controls before?


No I did not.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2020)

For 5 bucks I would've bought one or two. I don't think there was ever a sale in europe. They look weird, but I like having extra gamepads around.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 11, 2020)

Naruto said:


> For 5 bucks I would've bought one or two. I don't think there was ever a sale in europe. They look weird, but I like having extra gamepads around.


It is not easy to learn how to use it:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> I'd rather play shooters with a wii mote.



Gyro aiming is actually pretty fucking good with the Steam controller. Playing that shit made me understand why people use the Switch controller to play Splatoon. It's way better than joystick aiming.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon (Jun 12, 2020)

God why do they enjoy butchering the original battlefield theme over and over.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2020)

EDIT : It seems it's an Arcadish Star Wars X-Wing Alliance type of game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2020)

That... That could be fucking good. But it's gonna get EA-ized hard.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## sworder (Jun 12, 2020)

I already decided not to watch further when the reviewer pretends their opinion is the consensus

"completely divorced from anything the fans loved about the first game"

considering its outstanding review score, why not just speak for yourself instead of "the fans" that you clearly don't know what they think? clear attempt at guiding a narrative than reviewing a game, pass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 12, 2020)

sworder said:


> I already decided not to watch further when the reviewer pretends their opinion is the consensus
> 
> "completely divorced from anything the fans loved about the first game"
> 
> considering its outstanding review score, why not just speak for yourself instead of "the fans" that you clearly don't know what they think? clear attempt at guiding a narrative than reviewing a game, pass


He is a great reviewer in what I saw from him, also a formal journalist.

All the actual journalists gave this a 95, this is like the first one, not a 95.

But that is me and I believe this game is all about the story and my opinion of that is not great.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2020)

So there are no story in TLOU 2 ? Nothing happens ?

No spoiler please. Or is it more of the same ?

It's the same so it sucks.


----------



## Simon (Jun 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> He is a great reviewer in what I saw from him, also a formal journalist.
> 
> All the actual journalists gave this a 95, this is like the first one, not a 95.
> 
> But that is me and I believe this game is all about the story and my opinion of that is not great.


So you're more likely to believe a single reviewer who doesn't like a game over the large general consensus?

Also Skill Up isn't really a reputable outlet, they're banned from most big gaming forums as well.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 12, 2020)

Simon said:


> So you're more likely to believe a single reviewer who doesn't like a game over the large general consensus?
> 
> Also Skill Up isn't really a reputable outlet, they're banned from most big gaming forums as well.


Yes, I  usually give as much as zero shit regarding reviews from all those outlets and I have a link to 2h 45m of the game!

I am waiting for the user scores.
I mean who gives 100, well 40 of those publications, sorry no game is 100.

But 40 that is a red flag for me knowing that this game is all about the story and yes it is as shit as many say it is.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 12, 2020)

Yagami1211 said:


> So there are no story in TLOU 2 ? Nothing happens ?
> 
> No spoiler please. Or is it more of the same ?
> 
> It's the same so it sucks.


I can literally give you a link in a PM to the entire game on YT!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I can literally give you a link in a PM to the entire game on YT!



I said no spoiler.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 12, 2020)

Yagami1211 said:


> I said no spoiler.


I am kidding ...
It is not all but like 10%.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 12, 2020)

Damn I took two long in downloading it


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2020)

Simon said:


> Also Skill Up isn't really a reputable outlet, they're banned from most big gaming forums as well.


I'm gonna take a shot in the dark, resetera? :

I also trust Ralph way more than I trust major outlets. Dude got blacklisted by Bethesda after his Fallout 76 review.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 12, 2020)

Gotta keep selling those delicious Shark Cards.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2020)

Could be big if Sony or MS go for it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2020)

I want to beleee.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2020)

Karma said:


> Could be big if Sony or MS go for it



This is somewhat worrying.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 13, 2020)

Karma said:


> Could be big if Sony or MS go for it


Kind of retards but I know why are doing so, their cash flow is not that great but still.



Karma said:


> I'm gonna take a shot in the dark, resetera? :
> 
> I also trust Ralph way more than I trust major outlets. Dude got blacklisted by Bethesda after his Fallout 76 review.


ResetEra, yuck the cringe of that cesspool.

Steam is better as a system than Metacritic and way better than Resetera SJW journo.

Why is that because well first you need to buy the game, meta just make an account and journo to get reviews for early copies and more clicks.

SkillUp also got that but he said the game is not great, why is that well because of this: ... I can disagree with that but also like his review.

Not an SJW narrative, no ism, no nothing.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 13, 2020)

Sorry I had to do it:

@jesusus


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2020)

sworder said:


> I already decided not to watch further when the reviewer pretends their opinion is the consensus
> 
> "completely divorced from anything the fans loved about the first game"
> 
> considering its outstanding review score, why not just speak for yourself instead of "the fans" that you clearly don't know what they think? clear attempt at guiding a narrative than reviewing a game, pass



To give a spoiler, he spent a good 60% of the video praising the game's visuals and arguing that a good chunk of the gameplay and level design is an improvement, while not as much of a deviation from the formula as he'd like, over the first one. Also said the game's too long.

Was honestly pretty fair to it, and acknowledged that a lot of his issues stemmed from what he was hoping for gameplay-wise and how he views the game's overall tone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is somewhat worrying.



In one hand Warner Brother's is a god awful publisher. On another, they have a really diverse game lineup.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> In one hand Warner Brother's is a god awful publisher. On another, they have a really diverse game lineup.



I wonder if this will effect how easily licensing is handled. I'd assume Injustice 3 wouldn't be made as easily as Injustice 2 for example.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 13, 2020)

Shirker said:


> To give a spoiler, he spent a good 60% of the video praising the game's visuals and arguing that a good chunk of the gameplay and level design is an improvement, while not as much of a deviation from the formula as he'd like, over the first one. Also said the game's too long.
> 
> Was honestly pretty fair to it, and acknowledged that a lot of his issues stemmed from what he was hoping for gameplay-wise and how he views the game's overall tone.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 13, 2020)

@Naruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2020)

Yeah, they leaked P4 a couple days ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Jun 13, 2020)

Honestly disturbed seeing Persona run at this level of visual fidelity and high ass framerate.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2020)

Now announce the switch port.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 13, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Yeah, they leaked P4 a couple days ago.


----------



## Simon (Jun 13, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Now announce the switch port.


That would be smart and probably not impossible, with the new HQ assests and Persona games already being on Nintendo hardware.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Sega of Europe are the people responsible for these Sega/Atlus PC ports cause they specialize in them. Good luck hoping for a Switch version.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sega of Europe are the people responsible for these Sega/Atlus PC ports cause they specialize in them. Good luck hoping for a Switch version.


I am waiting for PS5R now on PC.

Also, I am not a dick so bring them on switch.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 14, 2020)

One of my favorite DEV CEOs:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2020)

I am thou, thou art a wart
Stop begging, you're not getting a switch port


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I am thou, thou art a wart
> Stop begging, you're not getting a switch port


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2020)

The thing is, though, there's a reason this happens. Nintendo fans weren't asking about ports for prior consoles. When a game looks like it could reasonably run on the Switch, and lends itself well to portable play, the people who mostly play undocked ask because that is sometimes the difference between playing a game and not playing it at all.

I loved VA-11 Hall-A, but I would NEVER have played it on a big screen. I strictly played it before going to sleep, a little bit every night. And I kinda feel the same way about turn based jrpgs, or pixel art indies.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 14, 2020)

Simon said:


> So you're more likely to believe a single reviewer who doesn't like a game over the large general consensus?
> 
> Also Skill Up isn't really a reputable outlet, they're banned from most big gaming forums as well.


My take on all that crap:

I first read or watch what they say.

TW3 reviews on steam, I read first the bad reviews.

When there is not even one bad review, I am like OMG this is past red flags.

No game should not have bad reviews and I mean it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2020)

^

That was incredibly painful to see and hear but it's not like he isn't stating the most obvious fucking thing in the world. The second it becomes a business and the main source of income for a youtuber or a reviewer, a review becomes a corporate mouthpiece to keep shit flowing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 14, 2020)

This for example, first thing I read are the worst ones:


Thank god it is 99 and not a perfect 100 

The user score is 91 so that is more plausible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2020)

I only really trust word of mouth from friends if I'm not sure about a game tbh. Pre-release promotional media (whether official or not) and newsletters/reports is more than enough to judge if a game will be worth your time and money. Don't let the "you have to play before you can truly know" and "muh journos and youtube reviewers" crowd fool you. I do watch some/read reviews, just to know about a game I'll never play or a game I've already played/bought before, and even then it's still quite rare for me.

Some peeps like Projared, SomecallmeJohnny, and TGB review old ass games as well. And it's cool to know some shit about stuff you've missed or missed out on. 

But that shit will never influence my purchase. Not anymore. It's not 2010. 

Being able to enjoy flawed games if they're fun enough probably helps with my ideology on first-day or launch window purchases as well. Darksiders 3 reviewed like dogshit, and I am aware of its flaws, yet it was my most enjoyable single player game in 2018. And my favorite in the series.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Darksiders 3 reviewed like dogshit, and I am aware of its flaws, yet it was my most enjoyable single player game in 2018. And my favorite in the series.


That is a great game there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2020)

Not a bad weekend all considering.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> That is a great game there.



I dunno about great. But it's very enjoyable. Fury being a badass Belmont wrecking the seven deadly sins in challenging yet rewarding and badass combat was more than enough for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2020)

BTW, this reminds me. I remember a lot of reviewers PMSing about how unlikable Fury is, even if "short-tempered angry bitch" is in her fucking name. I am curious how many reviewers bitched about how unlikable Abby is. I mean. I am not that curious, but still.


----------



## Karma (Jun 14, 2020)

Reviewers arent allowed to talk about Abby until the game launches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2020)

Karma said:


> Reviewers arent allowed to talk about Abby until the game launches.



How convenient.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How convenient.


ND and Sony said that well that will be a spoiler.

But hey did they not present her in a trailer.


----------



## sworder (Jun 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How convenient.


I disagree. There's no reason to end up accidentally spoiled before the game is even out if you care about that sort of thing. It's really not hard to wait til release date to make up your mind after people start talking about it if you really want to know before spending money.


----------



## Karma (Jun 14, 2020)

"The story hinges on the player sympathizing with a character that gets a major focas in the second half of the game.

Unfortunately, not only do they have an unlikable personality, but hardly anything they do helps justify some of their actions, not to mention the laughable reason for them being a major part of the game"

U only know what I'm talking about if u know the story to begin with.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2020)

sworder said:


> I disagree. There's no reason to end up accidentally spoiled before the game is even out if you care about that sort of thing. It's really not hard to wait til release date to make up your mind after people start talking about it if you really want to know before spending money.



No. It's a huge and important part of the game that people might want to know about before buying. These kind of twists are polarizing for a reason. Timing review embargo one week before release while making sure this shit stays hidden lets ND control the general opinion before people actually start buying the game and finding out. If I didn't know about the leaks I'd be pre-loading the game right now, and hating it later. That's how much power not mentioning Abby holds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2020)

Yoooo. This has co-op.

EDIT: It's a stretch goal


----------



## sworder (Jun 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No. It's a huge and important part of the game that people might want to know about before buying. These kind of twists are polarizing for a reason. Timing review embargo one week before release while making sure this shit stays hidden lets ND control the general opinion before people actually start buying the game and finding out. If I didn't know about the leaks I'd be pre-loading the game right now, and hating it later. That's how much power not mentioning Abby holds.


I feel like you're trying to shift the blame to developers because you want to play a game on the very first day. You can inform yourself simply by waiting a couple of days without letting the game be ruined for the people that actually do want to go into the game blind. The only negative is having to wait a bit more.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2020)

sworder said:


> I feel like you're trying to shift the blame to developers because you want to play a game on the very first day. You can inform yourself simply by waiting a couple of days without letting the game be ruined for the people that actually do want to go into the game blind. The only negative is having to wait a bit more.



I don't see the devs comprising for timing review embargo on launch day or on "that wait period" you mentioned. No. ND/Sony only care about the launch window 60 bucks. Generating buzz, hype, discussion one week before release while intentionally omitting a huge piece of information about the game is very much a strategy to get as much sales as possible. ND/Sony couldn't care less if people ended up hating the fact that you play as Abby (Major LoU2 spoilers)
after killing Joel after they got their 60 bucks. I'd understand the justification if the spoiler was just story related, but it's not.

This wouldn't be such an issue if they just Nero'd Abby. 
And then explained how her and Ellie's stories connect.


----------



## sworder (Jun 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't see the devs comprising for timing review embargo on launch day or on "that wait period" you mentioned. No. ND/Sony only care about the launch window 60 bucks. Generating buzz, hype, discussion one week before release while intentionally omitting a huge piece of information about the game is very much a strategy to get as much sales as possible. ND/Sony couldn't care less if people ended up hating the fact that you play as Abby (Major LoU2 spoilers)
> after killing Joel after they got their 60 bucks. I'd understand the justification if the spoiler was just story related, but it's not.
> 
> This wouldn't be such an issue if they just Nero'd Abby.
> And then explained how her and Ellie's stories connect.


I understand your point, but I think you're underestimating how many people do want to go into a game without knowing every twist or the entire plot in a story. Most people feel movies are ruined if they go into them knowing what happens, and games like this are a lot about the story/characters than just the gameplay because let's be real it's not like TLOU has great gameplay.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't see the devs comprising for timing review embargo on launch day or on "that wait period" you mentioned. No. ND/Sony only care about the launch window 60 bucks. Generating buzz, hype, discussion one week before release while intentionally omitting a huge piece of information about the game is very much a strategy to get as much sales as possible. ND/Sony couldn't care less if people ended up hating the fact that you play as Abby (Major LoU2 spoilers)
> after killing Joel after they got their 60 bucks. I'd understand the justification if the spoiler was just story related, but it's not.
> 
> This wouldn't be such an issue if they just Nero'd Abby.
> And then explained how her and Ellie's stories connect.


Remember, this game if you remove the story, and I mean the first one is just a generic PS exclusivity.

The go blind narrative is meh for me.

It is like buying a Witcher game and they fuck up Gerald and Ciri.

I would not buy that game period.

Sorry, this subversion of expectation should die as soon as possible.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 15, 2020)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN PC?


----------



## Ren. (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2020)

"feel the adrenaline of strategic first-person 5v5 multiplayer"

I'm good dawg. Phew.


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN PC?


Never.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2020)

Man, I don't care for MP. Hope to see some decent compaign gameplay on the 18th.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 15, 2020)

Simon said:


> Never.




OMG this is promotional material  for some


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2020)

I'll make a thread once I come back from enslavement. But you all should really back The Last Faith.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2020)

Speaking of PS exclusives coming to PC.


Artsy fartsy games done right. And multiplayer to boot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2020)

Simon said:


> Never.



Well, not never. Eventually we will emulate it. But a long time, yes.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jun 16, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Well, not never. Eventually we will emulate it. But a long time, yes.


Seriously I hate fanboys the most.

P4 Gold came to PC, me I hope they port it to Ps5 and Switch
Fanboys: Persona 5 Royal will never come to PC

Me playing DemS emulated on  PC: 

I hope they remaster this to PC and PS5.
fanboys: it will never come to PC.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 16, 2020)

For the next week, GOG will allow you to claim a DRM-Free copy of The Witcher III if you own it on any other platform that links to GOG Galaxy. This is NOT a standard GOG Connect situation. You need to use the Galaxy 2.0 Client and link your other account (Steam, PSN, Xbox Live, Epic) in order to add the game to your GOG account.

Twitter announcement -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2020)

Cool move. I mean, they own both the series and the platform so this'll feed into the thing's popularity. I actually like the idea of GoG 2.0 being a portal to every other platform but I'm still too lazy to do it.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I actually like the idea of GoG 2.0 being a portal to every other platform but I'm still too lazy to do it.


I like it for other launchers, steam is still not replaceable as features >>> all the rest including GOG 2.0.

The current integration with Nvidia Now is just an example.

Steam + GOG 2.0 is what I use.


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Cool move. I mean, they own both the series and the platform so this'll feed into the thing's popularity. I actually like the idea of GoG 2.0 being a portal to every other platform but I'm still too lazy to do it.


I've been slowly working on organizing that library, but agreed the fact that I can have all my games across all platforms is something I've wanted from steam for a long time.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2020)

GOG 2.0 is perfect in that it sets out to accomplish everything Steam does, but it's completely optional. The only time you might need to use it is for online play, which is understandable.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 16, 2020)

Simon said:


> I've wanted from steam for a long time.


You have that just a very simplified version of what GOG did.

You can add any .exe to Steam.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 16, 2020)

Naruto said:


> GOG 2.0 is perfect in that it sets out to accomplish everything Steam does


That is far from possible.
Steam supports all three major PC OSes (Windows, macOS and Linux) and games can offer builds for those OSes. Steam Play also lets Linux users play some Windows games which haven't been ported by the developer.

In some countries, you can buy Steam Wallet credits with cash in supermarkets.

Steam Workshop provides an convenient way to install mods and keep them updated.

Steam Input can remap input from your controller to a input device the game understands. This especially useful with the Steam Controller whose gyroscope and touchpads let you emulate the mouse.

Steam In-Home Streaming and the Steam Link app let you play games in your house on your computer without having to sit at the computer.

Steam has a Big Picture Mode.

And 20 more.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> That is far from possible.
> Steam supports all three major PC OSes (Windows, macOS and Linux) and games can offer builds for those OSes. Steam Play also lets Linux users play some Windows games which haven't been ported by the developer.
> 
> In some countries, you can buy Steam Wallet credits with cash in supermarkets.
> ...



You're comparing the feature set of a 17 year old piece of software with one that was just released and is still in beta. Yeah, I doubt it will ever have full parity but I much prefer a library launcher that I can opt out of than being forced to use it.

And I scarcely ever use anything Steam lets me do 

In fact I crack games that I own on steam because I fucking hate having to use a launcher.


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You have that just a very simplified version of what GOG did.
> 
> You can add any .exe to Steam.


That's a pain in the ass, nor does it pull from the game pass store

I have to use a work around.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 16, 2020)

Naruto said:


> You're comparing the feature set of a 17 year old piece of software with one that was just released and is still in beta. Yeah, I doubt it will ever have full parity but I much prefer a library launcher that I can opt out of than being forced to use it.


yes I know I have 211 games on GOG, I am talking about the complexity of some of those, the streaming stuff now that let's you also add  GeForce now as an integrated part and that is not all they will probably make one themselves and also add integration to other streaming devices.

Proton and if needed they could also sync the same way as GOG did, the already have ad .exes

Workshops and many more.

I would even choose GOG to partner with Steam, EPIC already affected them a lot with those stunts and that 12% that is not sustainable.


Naruto said:


> In fact I crack games that I own on steam because I fucking hate having to use a launcher.


Many don't even need Steam, there are a lot of DRM free games on Seam:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2020)

Naruto said:


> And I scarcely ever use anything Steam lets me do
> 
> In fact I crack games that I own on steam because I fucking hate having to use a launcher.



Nah, bro. Steam tightly packs everything I want with a bow and tie. And when I play older games which will most definitely crap out on windows 10, the first thing you see on the steam discussions is workarounds and solutions.

Ain't nobody got for cracking every single game you own.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nah, bro. Steam tightly packs everything I want with a bow and tie. And when I play older games which will most definitely crap out on windows 10, the first thing you see on the steam discussions is workarounds and solutions.
> 
> Ain't nobody got for cracking every single game you own.



It's pretty easy. I download it from steam and just replace the DLL(s). If it has Denuvo then I don't bother until the game is done getting patched.

And yes, I know I don't represent the norm


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 16, 2020)

GOG rules.


----------



## Karma (Jun 16, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Mom's Brother's


AKA ur uncle?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> AKA ur uncle?



Yeah. I know, terrible wording.

I should have said uncle but he's a half-brother I think (They have different moms iirc).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2020)

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...y9w-TArOTWmntipEbw0AMwo-JUVBX1tIK6dGKdKn7MLqg

Hey, look at at. The Close of the Age of Fire.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...y9w-TArOTWmntipEbw0AMwo-JUVBX1tIK6dGKdKn7MLqg
> 
> Hey, look at. The Close of the Age of Fire.


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2020)

Convenient for the guy to not post the Knight Broad with full plate armor and no pants. Also, if the japs get a Princess Crown PS4, we should too.


----------



## Karma (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2020)

Need Silent Hill Need Castlevania


----------



## Ren. (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2020)

E3 would've been on right now.

This shitty replacement we got is fucking lame.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 18, 2020)

This is why I fucking hate "pro"critics


You are not a PC gamer in my book if you can't appreciate the older games in a series just because the new ones are better.



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 18, 2020)

Out on steam.

Will release in an h:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2020)

I hope this going to Steam attracts more players.


----------



## Simon (Jun 19, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I hope this going to Steam attracts more players.


It will and then quickly fade out, Titanfall 2 has such a great multiplayer but those games suffer from weird short life cycles.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I hope this going to Steam attracts more players.



Fuck yeah, top tier campaign right here. 2020 is a killer year for FPS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 19, 2020)

Still cant believe they launched it between CoD and Battlefield


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2020)

Simon said:


> It will and then quickly fade out, Titanfall 2 has such a great multiplayer but those games suffer from weird short life cycles.


I can play the 4 player coop mode 4ever


----------



## The World (Jun 19, 2020)

Bioware could never

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 19, 2020)

The World said:


> Bioware could never


\hypeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2020)

We haven't had any new video game related emotes this year.  

@Shiba D. Inu you've been slacking bro.


----------



## Simon (Jun 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We haven't had any new video game related emotes this year.
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu you've been slacking bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2020)

I dont get it. But if peeps want it, sure.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I dont get it. But if peeps want it, sure.


 we don't want it


----------



## Simon (Jun 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> we don't want it


Someone's bad at Dark Souls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2020)

@jesusus at your avatar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2020)

So if there isn't anyone going to post any new emote candidates, I'm just going to throw a few spirtes/artwork that might be relevant to this forum's tastes, and ya'll vote on which one we should have: 

: balrogheckk




: bisontroll



: chunthunk



: danshrug



: maiscust 





Some of these will have to be resized, but you get the gist of it.


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2020)

I need a new game to play, 180+ hours of TW2 has worn me down and need a break from RTS games.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So if there isn't anyone going to post any new emote candidates, I'm just going to throw a few spirtes/artwork that might be relevant to this forum's tastes, and ya'll vote on which one we should have:
> 
> : balrogheckk
> 
> ...


 

expressing disgust is very relevant on NF


----------



## Karma (Jun 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2020)

With this and P4G doing so well hopefully the message is loud and clear for other devs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2020)

steam users can play with Origin users obviously, yes ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So if there isn't anyone going to post any new emote candidates, I'm just going to throw a few spirtes/artwork that might be relevant to this forum's tastes, and ya'll vote on which one we should have:
> 
> : balrogheckk
> 
> ...



All of them?



Shiba D. Inu said:


> steam users can play with Origin users obviously, yes ?



Yeah, crossplay.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2020)

so Gabe just saved Titanfall 2 Multiplayer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so Gabe just saved Titanfall 2 Multiplayer



EA realized that their garbage platform is bottlenecking people who wants to play games in a non-shitty way.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 21, 2020)

I've been playing Red Alert 2 on Origin lately and I end up having to re-install the fucking thing almost everytime it needs to update because the update tool crashes or some bullshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2020)

Behold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2020)

When they say you ain't suitable for good boys and girls.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2020)

When you tell her you want to lick her armpits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2020)

When you're under the Weeb emote tab instead of Cute


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2020)

Fang said:


> I need a new game to play, 180+ hours of TW2 has worn me down and need a break from RTS games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2020)

Well, Nintendo is ditching mobile for the time being since most of their putrid Gacha Garbage games tanked/didn't make enough money while Animal Crossing vomited an exorbitant amount of money.

Good. I don't care about Animal Crossing but Nintendo had some of the worst gacha I've ever seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2020)

PSO2?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2020)

Fang said:


> PSO2?


Yep, single player mode though.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 22, 2020)

Just 100% persona 5 with about 160 hours. Should I play Royal right away lol?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2020)

Grimmjow said:


> Just 100% persona 5 with about 160 hours. Should I play Royal right away lol?



Fuck no man. Wait 5 years or something.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck no man. Wait 5 years or something.


I guess it's P4 Golden then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2020)

Holy shit, we're now at PS3 graphics.

This is like seeing a game for the PS7.


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2020)

Oh Naw this gotta be satire. Video game journalists can't really be this dumb

Cuphead tutorial guy vs this bozo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2020)

GotY

TLoU 2 WHO


----------



## Simon (Jun 23, 2020)

The World said:


> Oh Naw this gotta be satire. Video game journalists can't really be this dumb
> 
> Cuphead tutorial guy vs this bozo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2020)

The World said:


> Oh Naw this gotta be satire. Video game journalists can't really be this dumb
> 
> Cuphead tutorial guy vs this bozo



That was in an actual review?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2020)

@The World


----------



## Karma (Jun 23, 2020)

How does shit like this get pasted the editor?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2020)

Karma said:


> How does shit like this get pasted the editor?



The Editor: "Do I look like I know what a video game is?? I just need you to get traffic on the got dang website!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2020)

Ah, another day, another article that goes into detail how Kojimbo was unhinged at Konami, not answering to the very few people he needed to and used a chunk of MGS V's budget to make P.T without telling anyone.


----------



## Simon (Jun 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes they gave this game a 5 because too difficult
> 
> 
> 
> This review comes from the guy who reviewed TLOU 2 and called it a masterpiece.


Unless I missed it somewhere in the video and written review, he nowhere talks about the game being too difficult. The main point he kept coming back to was the fact that the game was a remake, but didn’t improve on any gameplay aspects.

Real weird he gave a another game a different score, game journalism unhinged.


----------



## Simon (Jun 24, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ah, another day, another article that goes into detail how Kojimbo was unhinged at Konami, not answering to the very few people he needed to and used a chunk of MGS V's budget to make P.T without telling anyone.


Read about that yesterday, sounds too crazy to be true.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 24, 2020)

What you read it.

The difficult part was a joke.

Also yes if this is a 5 then yes for sure the other one is a 10.


Or we can use real review aggregate for those that pay for games

94% o shit so close to Overwhelming positive.

Game reviewer 100 for one game 50 for another.
Users 30 for that game and 94 for the other.


Now stop quoting my posts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2020)

Fucking hate that you're making me actually moderate a thread. I thought we had a non-verbal agreement that ya'll just chill and let me play shit while "overseeing" the section on my second screen. SMH. 

@Shirker What the fuck man?


----------



## Simon (Jun 24, 2020)

@Ren. Ya gotta stop editing your entire post after I’ve moved on lol. 

And my post was referring to the Kojima story, I don’t know why you quoted that one.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 24, 2020)

@Simon  I was not talking about Kojima so you quoted something wrong.
And stop quoting me I don't want to give Charlotte more work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2020)

@Karma My legit retirement plan is to own a farm. Tell me about that shit man.

Currently I have 5 cats and a yuge ass birdcage with Parrots, Cockatiels , and Bulbuls.


----------



## Simon (Jun 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Simon  I was not talking about Kojima so you quoted something wrong.
> And stop quoting me I don't want to give Charlotte more work.


I didn’t realize @Charlotte D. Kurisu was moderating us? I’m cool with discussing something without getting heated.

I’m actually lost.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2020)

Simon said:


> I didn’t realize @Charlotte D. Kurisu was moderating us? I’m cool with discussing something without getting heated.
> 
> I’m actually lost.



I was talking about the LoU2 thread. I am actually a lazy piece of shit.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 24, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I was talking about the LoU2 thread. I am actually a lazy piece of shit.


Holy fuck did I post 165 posts there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Holy fuck did I post 165 posts there.



I wouldn't call those posts but sure.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 24, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I wouldn't call those posts but sure.


"Posts" here happy


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker What the fuck man?



What did I do??


----------



## Ren. (Jun 24, 2020)

Shirker said:


> What did I do??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2020)

Shirker said:


> What did I do??



Thought I'd vent. Hug me bro.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thought I'd vent. Hug me bro.


----------



## Simon (Jun 24, 2020)

Oh shit @Deathbringerpt guess public image spurred them to comment.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2020)

Simon said:


> I didn’t realize @Charlotte D. Kurisu was moderating us? I’m cool with discussing something without getting heated.
> 
> I’m actually lost.



He just mad he had to get off his lazy ass and do some moderating for a change that's not deleting profusely asshole filled posts from me.


----------



## Karma (Jun 24, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Karma My legit retirement plan is to own a farm. Tell me about that shit man.
> 
> Currently I have 5 cats and a yuge ass birdcage with Parrots, Cockatiels , and Bulbuls.


I dont actually work/own a farm lmao

It's my grandparents. And aside from the cows and crops it's pretty low maintenance, so just rent their fields and pay someone else to take of the cows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2020)

Simon said:


> Oh shit @Deathbringerpt guess public image spurred them to comment.



Look at them sweating. Can't have no people talking shit about Kojima, no, no, no. Hashtag FCUK KERNAMI AMIRITE 

Even if the article is bullshit, there were a bunch of people who worked on MGSV who said the reason why they fired his ass was inordinate spending so it's still the same shit. And considering there's rumors about him doing the same thing to Sony AGAIN to the point where first party studios where calling Favoritism, I'm not surprised at whatever next game he was planning got cancelled, wouldn't be surprised if it was Sony's too.


----------



## Simon (Jun 24, 2020)

Anyone here played Control? I know people raved about it and it's on sale.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2020)

Simon said:


> Anyone here played Control? I know people raved about it and it's on sale.



You like Remedy? PLAY IT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2020)

Karma said:


> I dont actually work/own a farm lmao
> 
> It's my grandparents. And aside from the cows and crops it's pretty low maintenance, so just rent their fields and pay someone else to take of the cows.



Still think it's pretty cool you work/chillax in a farm tho. I still remember the days I used to go out at sea to fish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2020)

I am glad the two anime games I'm getting later this year (Fairy Tail and Captain Tsubasa) are getting steam releases.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fairy Tail


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



I hate the show too. The game kinda looks neat tbh.


----------



## Simon (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2020)

Bein' real, only 50% of my ire in the LoU2 thread comes from my disappointment with the narrative.

The other 50 comes from the fact that there's a loooot of stuff there that reminds me too much of my younger self, and my younger self was a dumbass.

I mean... I'm still a dumbass, granted. But now my particular brand of dumbassery is less embarrassing, focused toward more adult stuff like stress eating even tho I know it's killing me, subscriptions to services I no longer use, and Pearl Jam.


----------



## Simon (Jun 25, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Bein' real, only 50% of my ire in the LoU2 thread comes from my disappointment with the narrative.
> 
> The other 50 comes from the fact that there's a loooot of stuff there that reminds me too much of my younger self, and my younger self was a dumbass.
> 
> I mean... I'm still a dumbass, granted. But now my particular brand of dumbassery is less embarrassing, focused toward more adult stuff like stress eating even tho I know it's killing me, subscriptions to services I no longer use, and Pearl Jam.


I think I’m mainly chill about the whole thing stems from me not being particularly excited for it in the first place.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I am glad the two anime games I'm getting later this year (Fairy Tail and Captain Tsubasa) are getting steam releases.




WTF is with that 70 EUR price?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2020)

Steam Summer Sale time, you cunts.

Gonna buy me more indieshit and games so old, they barely cost a fiver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Steam Summer Sale time, you cunts.
> 
> Gonna buy me more indieshit and games so old, they barely cost a fiver.


 

You are a man of culture I see.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


You're betraying your queen Erza


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2020)

Simon said:


> I didn’t realize @Charlotte D. Kurisu was moderating us? I’m cool with discussing something without getting heated.
> 
> I’m actually lost.



Shit gets heated constantly around here. That thread contained too much basic bitch culture war bullshit which is why it was modded, not the shade per se although I'm sure it's part of the reason it was nuked.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 26, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> You're betraying your queen Erza


:Erza ?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> :Erza ?


:Erza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu  I tried rtx on metro exodus maxed.

Looks fabulous.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

Well I said I was going to ignore Ren from now on, but he’s still hung up on this spongebob game.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

I don’t know why I found typing that sentence out so funny.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You still believe that that one game is what I am talking about.
> Ups Reset Era is your get-go source for gaming.


Yeah, it’s a good source @Ren.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You are entitled to an opinion, I give you that.


Clearly not, because here you are again, bugging me about it.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

Regardless of personal opinion on ResetEra/NeoGaf. Only a dummy would say it’s not a reputable source of gaming news.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You are entitled to an opinion.
> I can disagree with it.
> 
> Those 2 are not mutual exclusive.


It’s really frustrating having to explain everything to you all the time. Yes you can disagree with my opinion, but you keep coming back to it even though I agreed to disagree.

So  am I entitled to an opinion? Because you’re the one who seems to be still hung up on what I said about game journalism.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2020)

Simon said:


> Because you’re the one who seems to be still hung up on what I said about game journalism.


I will stop bothering you.

It seems someone telling you that journalists not being great, affects you for some reason.

I was quoting you to show examples, now if you want to ignore them then ok I will stop showing them.

Poor choice of words then, the meaning was this:

something that you have a  to do or have, or the  to do or have something:
/ entitlements


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

> It seems someone telling you that journalists are not great affects you for some reason.


It doesn't really have any affect on me, but pursuing a discussion with me over my opinion that is long done with just comes off as you challenging me.

Which, if i'm being honest, seems like something you enjoy doing. Even when I've said something factually true. But hey, I'll admit I take the bait.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2020)

Simon said:


> Even when I've said something factually true.


You are equating an opinion with factual. maybe this is why I would "challenge you"


Simon said:


> Which, if i'm being honest, seems like something you enjoy doing.


Debating, you are correct, challenging you meh.

but yes I enjoy disaproving "factual opinions".

I digress.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You are equating an opinion with factual. maybe this is why I would "challenge you"


That was a generalization, I wasn't talking about this specific situation.

 But as someone who seems well informed in gaming  and the industry, the fact that you don't think those message boards aren't good sources for news is surprising. Can't imagine anything better honestly.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2020)

Simon said:


> But as someone who seems well informed in gaming and the industry, the fact that you don't think those message boards aren't good sources for news is surprising. Can't imagine anything better honestly.


It seems you misunderstood me.

The raw data that they have access to is great, the information that they provide not so.
As current journalists and I don't mean gaming ones they can't seem to separate opinions from data.

I can extrapolate from what they say and find the data but having to also read 70% of their opinions that are not so good to stomach each type they write a piece.



Simon said:


> Can't imagine anything better honestly.


If I had to buy a game based on the information they provided and only that I would have bought TLOUS 2 ...

So not that helpful.
Based on my research even my per-order from December of Cyberpunk is better than that.

And I finished the first game and played 60% of the second one.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> It seems you misunderstood me.
> 
> The raw data that they have access to is great, the information that they provide not so.
> As current journalists and I don't mean gaming ones they can't seem to separate opinions from data.
> ...


Are... we still talking about ResetEra/NeoGAF...

I said message boards, not journalists.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2020)

Simon said:


> Are... we still talking about ResetEra/NeoGAF...
> 
> I said message boards, not journalists.


I was generalizing now.


Simon said:


> I said message boards, not journalists.


The problem with those boards is that they banned 60% of their users so no I would not want an account there.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I was generalizing now.


No I got that, your wording is just odd and hard to follow.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2020)

Simon said:


> No I got that, your wording is just odd and hard to follow.


I am also working so ...

Let's end this.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2020)

@Simon  let me be blunt, I was harsh on you so that I do regret, I am thick-headed when I do not like something and I have the means to spin it in my favor.


That is something deplorable of my character and I apologize for that.

Gaming is something that I have been doing from 97 and I defend it from anyone


----------



## Karma (Jun 26, 2020)

Simon said:


> Well I said I was going to ignore Ren from now on, but he’s still hung up on this spongebob game.


The Spongebob games r based as fuck bro


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2020)

"I went to the shareholders meeting of Square Enix Holdings <9684> held at Hyatt Regency Tokyo (Nishishinjuku, Shinjuku-ku, Tokyo) on June 24, 2020. Today's report is about this.

A general meeting of shareholders will start at 10 o'clock on time. After the audit report by the audit corporation, the president, who is the chairman, uses slides to explain the matters to be reported, such as business performance, and the matters to be resolved, such as the appointment of six directors (excluding officers who are members of the Audit and Supervisory Committee).

The outline is as follows.

*・While the smartphone games “Dragon Quest Walk” and “FINAL FANTASY BRAVE EXVIUS Phantom War” were strong, the release of “FINAL FANTASY VII Remake” for PS4
· MMOs such as “FINAL FANTASY XIV” have a large number of users due to nesting of new corona increase
and publishing business is e-books, of course, paper medium is also strong
amusement business is a big hit with holiday request of the new corona
receive the aftermath of the events canceled due to Rights property business also Wuhan pneumonia
and development up to about 80% in telecommuting recovery. Voice and motion capture cannot be resumed due to the close density of three.
Next-generation game consoles of Sony <6758> and Microsoft <MSFT> will be released at the end of 2020, but the future is cloud games.*



And question and answer.

*Q: Normally, there will be a new game announcement at E3, but what is the influence of corona this year?
A: Normally, new games will be announced at E3. I was planning to hold a presentation as an alternative, but I couldn't hold it due to lack of assets. From now on, each title will be released at the timing when it can be announced. We plan to release some from July to August.

Q: Thoughts on stealth marketing
A: I have an idea that stealth marketing is not a means of advertising.

Q: Whether or
not there is stealth marketing for the current period A: We have not received any report that it has been implemented.

Q: Looking at the background, the substitute auditor feels great, but what about?
A: Auditors are not great, they are determined by their suitability.

Q: The number of directors in the company is small.
A: Our company has a holdings system and the monitoring aspect is strong. Therefore, the number of outside companies is increasing.

Q: The Nintendo <7974> officially managed official store “Nintendo TOKYO” opened in Shibuya Parco. What do you think about the store development?
A: Our company also develops "Square Enix Cafe". We believe that opening stores is one of the important sales methods. If there is a case, we will deal with it individually.*

After the question-and-answer session, the items to be resolved were voted on and the general meeting of shareholders was completed."

Google translate as I don't know Japanese.


----------



## Karma (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

that movie was really good.


----------



## Karma (Jun 26, 2020)

I liked Sonic more than Pikachu.

Script felt tighter. World and visuals werent as interesting, but the actors overall did a better job.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2020)

Karma said:


> I liked Sonic more than Pikachu.
> 
> Script felt tighter. World and visuals werent as interesting, but the actors overall did a better job.


Jim Carry made 50%  of the film, I even payed VIP tickets for it!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2020)

Hopefully Bravely Default II so I could dust off my Switch this year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hopefully Bravely Default II so I could dust off my Switch this year.



Didn't they just announce that? There's an thread where Naruto is unusually active.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Didn't they just announce that? There's an thread where Naruto is unusually active.


Don't forget passionate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Didn't they just announce that? There's an thread where Naruto is unusually active.



>new 

fuck. 

Anyway. Still hoping for a release date.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

Anyone spending big money on Steam?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2020)

Not yet.
Honestly I haven't splurge on Steam in ages but maybe I should take part again. I've been making it a point to play vidja at least twice a week for about a year now, so I should accumulate a backlog to eat through in case I start running out.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 27, 2020)

Simon said:


> Anyone spending big money on Steam?


40 Euro to complete Death Space and Metro collections.


----------



## Karma (Jun 27, 2020)

The World said:


> Oh Naw this gotta be satire. Video game journalists can't really be this dumb
> 
> Cuphead tutorial guy vs this bozo


This reviewer took 20 hours to beat the main campaign.

The average completionist time is about 12 hours


----------



## Ren. (Jun 27, 2020)

Karma said:


> This reviewer took 20 hours to beat the main campaign.
> 
> The average completionist time is about 12 hours


Well, I take more time than many but I play hardest diff 100% usually so .


----------



## Gledania (Jun 27, 2020)

guys 

My sister buyed last of us II and ended it yesterday. She told me "if you wanna play it hurry cause I will sell this garbage game as soon as I can"

Is it really that bad ?


----------



## Ren. (Jun 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> if you wanna play it hurry cause I will sell this garbage game as soon as I can"
> 
> Is it really that bad ?


Short answer, yes.

Super long answer: yes.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Short answer, yes.
> 
> Super long answer: yes.


I played only the first one.
If you had to compare waht is good and what is bad ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> guys
> 
> My sister buyed last of us II and ended it yesterday. She told me "if you wanna play it hurry cause I will sell this garbage game as soon as I can"
> 
> Is it really that bad ?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> guys
> 
> My sister buyed last of us II and ended it yesterday. She told me "if you wanna play it hurry cause I will sell this garbage game as soon as I can"
> 
> Is it really that bad ?



I haven't played it myself yet, but many people hate the choices the developers made for some important points in the story. 

The gameplay mechanics and graphics etc seem to be very good, the issues are with the writing.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 27, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I haven't played it myself yet, but many people hate the choices the developers made for some important points in the story.
> 
> The gameplay mechanics and graphics etc seem to be very good, the issues are with the writing.


Are there inconsistencies in the scenario ?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Are there inconsistencies in the scenario ?





I tried to spoil myself as little as possible. Don't know everything about it.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 27, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I tried to spoil myself as little as possible. Don't know everything about it.


I replayed Dark soul 3 lately.

I thought ending the game once make me a pro or something.

Champion gundir (the one in the night world firelink shrine) made me question justice in this world.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2020)

I love swole doge memes


----------



## Ren. (Jun 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I played only the first one.
> If you had to compare waht is good and what is bad ?


The first's story is epic.
The second's story is generic in some places and bad in many.

Remove the story from both, games are generic.

Strengths both were and are detailed as fuck and have great graphics for their period.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> guys
> 
> My sister buyed last of us II and ended it yesterday. She told me "if you wanna play it hurry cause I will sell this garbage game as soon as I can"
> 
> Is it really that bad ?



It's.... polarizing.
From reading and encountering all takes both negative and positive the main gist is: if you look at it in a vacuum, ignore the franchise it's from, and you really wanna get invested, you'll find things to like, as mechanically it's a solid game with a lot of time and effort put into it. If you value narrative, like character driven stuff or are just a typically analytical person you'll... have some trouble with it.
That's what I'll say.


----------



## Mael (Jun 27, 2020)

Tfw you finally for giggles buy/download Quake off Steam only to realize it will NOT play the Trent Reznor soundtrack: >>



Shirker said:


> It's.... polarizing.
> From reading and encountering all takes both negative and positive the main gist is: if you look at it in a vacuum, ignore the franchise it's from, and you really wanna get invested, you'll find things to like, as mechanically it's a solid game with a lot of time and effort put into it. If you value narrative, like character driven stuff or are just a typically analytical person you'll... have some trouble with it.
> That's what I'll say.


Smooth/polished graphics; standard gameplay; horrid story and media exposure.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Tfw you finally for giggles buy/download Quake off Steam only to realize it will NOT play the Trent Reznor soundtrack: >>
> 
> 
> Smooth/polished graphics; standard gameplay; horrid story and media exposure.


doom64 is 1.5$ try that.


----------



## Mael (Jun 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> doom64 is 1.5$ try that.


Way ahead of you, but I want Quake.  I want the Quake soundtrack to go with it.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

I haven't really gamed much in the last ten years or so but I think I've noticed something that would make me want to play a bit more in the future. Are console exclusives basically gone now? I've noticed that even previous big exclusives like Final Fantasy and GTA seem to be released on multiple consoles now.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 27, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I haven't really gamed much in the last ten years or so but I think I've noticed something that would make me want to play a bit more in the future. Are console exclusives basically gone now? I've noticed that even previous big exclusives like Final Fantasy and GTA seem to be released on multiple consoles now.


Those were never fully exclusives.

Sony can't pay Rockstar that cash to make it exclusive, they make a lot of cash with shark cards.

Regarding Square at best Sony can buy 1y now similar to Rockstar's case.

And I am talking about Consoles vs PC.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> ownload Quake off Steam only to realize it will NOT play the Trent Reznor soundtrack: >>


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Those were never fully exclusives.
> 
> Sony can't pay Rockstar that cash to make it exclusive, they make a lot of cash with shark cards.
> 
> ...



I see. : o It was quite depressing in the past when you didn't have the console to a game that looked pretty cool. I was a PS2 guy growing up. :/

I know Nintendo makes some of their own games so they're going to be exclusives. How about Sony and Microsoft? Do they make their own games?


----------



## Ren. (Jun 27, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I see. : o It was quite depressing in the past when you didn't have the console to a game that looked pretty cool. I was a PS2 guy growing up. :/
> 
> I know Nintendo makes some of their own games so they're going to be exclusives. How about Sony and Microsoft? Do they make their own games?


All Microsoft games are on pc:


Sony is starting:






Jimin said:


> I know Nintendo makes some of their own games so they're going to be exclusives. How about Sony and Microsoft? Do they make their own games?


Nintendo, just emulate what we can.
Lost cause that company from my perspective as a gamer.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

I see. So I guess they make their own games now. I recall that the PS2 outsold Xbox even though the latter was superior technically because Sony managed to get most of the big exclusives.

How come you dislike Nintendo, Ren? : o


----------



## Ren. (Jun 27, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I recall that the PS2 outsold Xbox even though the latter was superior technically because Sony managed to get most of the big exclusives.


Well, the PS2 is the best selling console of all time ...


Jimin said:


> How come you dislike Nintendo, Ren? : o


I dislike exclusives not Nintendo, this is how we lose games with this and DRM aka close ecosystems.
Some here see me even a Sony hater, meh.

My first gaming experience was on a terminator in 95-6 I think:

*Terminator 2* (: 终结者二; : _Zhōngjié zhě èr_; _Super Design Ending-Man BS-500 AS_) is a  sold in , , , , , , , , , , ,  and . It was also sold in  as "top consolle". It is a  of the .

From 2000 I was playing on PC and now I work in IT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2020)

Jimin said:


> How come you dislike Nintendo, Ren? : o


shit taste, he has


----------



## Ren. (Jun 27, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> shit taste, he has


From the one that wants to buy an rx3090  and likes FT


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> rTx3090


Yes



> FT


I like big anime tiddies  something wrong ?


----------



## Ren. (Jun 27, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> I like big anime tiddies  something wrong ?


Nothing wrong, I also like big tidies but I still don't discuss that manga as you do so yeah talking about taste, mine is fine, yours meh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2020)

> don't discuss


> he is afraid of being judged by strangers online


----------



## Ren. (Jun 27, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > he is afraid of being judged by strangers online


Enough having fun, I let you "bait" me once.

Shiba talking about the taste of others LOL.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

@Ren.

I never heard of that console before. : o Perhaps I will look it up more later. 

Yes, I dislike exclusives too. I don't want to buy 5 consoles...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 27, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Ren. (Jun 27, 2020)

@Mysticreader  come and visit us in here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 


If the console game looks like this mobileshit version, I would honestly be more than satisfied. It's oddly well put together.


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2020)

Thinking of:

- Ruiner
- Age of Wonders: Planetfall
- Ace Combat 7
- Katana Zero

MAYBE:
- Red Dead Redemption 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 27, 2020)

Fang said:


> - Katana Zero



Go for it.



Fang said:


> - Red Dead Redemption 2



Playing this currently and I find myself to be a bit bored sometimes tbh, though it has it's occasional high point. Not that thrilled so far overall, but just today I discovered the first big city and can say I'm amazed over the details.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> 
> If the console game looks like this mobileshit version, I would honestly be more than satisfied. It's oddly well put together.



The spirit of the series is still there. But I don't like the softness of these mobishit games. Marco sinks way too deep with the backgrounds. Should've given him some thicker outlines. But considering it's 2.5D I mean it's a start. KOFXIV looked poorer than this at launch relatively speaking. 

But hell, I might download this so I can play during my dump breaks at work. 

Like you said. It doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Mysticreader  come and visit us in here.





Getting any games this summer sale?


----------



## Ren. (Jun 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Getting any games this summer sale?


Metro Exodus + Dlcs, Dead Space 1 and 3


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2020)

Anyone here own or played Sunless Sea?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 28, 2020)

It's not a bug, it's a feature!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2020)

I kinda love shit like this, honestly. Japanese manga writers having no fucking idea about foreign naming conventions can lead to really cool sounding shit when it's not just plain shit. It's sounds amateurish but that can give it charm.

Same thing here. That was obviously a fuck up on their end but it actually sounds better than having someone called Left and Right. Learn from the french when making Champagne. Bugs can become features.

I think someone posted a tweet about some Japanese twat being all offended at some misspelled Japanese in the game. Oh no. The outrage. The tragedy. I mean, we all know that the Japanese were always fucking stellar when it comes to english localization.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2020)

@Deathbringerpt speaking of 90's. 2020 is a 90's kid dream. 

>Plethora of free time sitting at home
>REmake 3
>A full Dragon Ball Z open world RPG
>Final Fantasy VII Remake (ignore the retarded whispers)
>Doom Eternal 
>Trials of Mana remake
>Captain Tsubasa
>Crash 4
>8bitVania sequel 

Only thing missing is a legit Capcom or SNK fighting game and it would be perfect.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt speaking of 90's. 2020 is a 90's kid dream.
> 
> >Plethora of free time sitting at home
> >REmake 3
> ...



Hell, that's right on the money. I don't remember when I gamed so much in the last 5 years. And the burst of AAA games with traditional game design in mind is honestly making me more excited for gayming than I've ever been in a long time. Capcom is leading the charge but you have a bunch of devs doing the same, west or east.

About that Capcom fighting game, I'd wait while sitting. I think they're just trying to turn that division around, it's gonna take awhile.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

King of Fighters isn't what it used to be.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I think someone posted a tweet about some Japanese twat being all offended at some misspelled Japanese in the game. Oh no. The outrage. The tragedy. I mean, we all know that the Japanese were always fucking stellar when it comes to english localization.



Japanese people complaining about stuff like that is some next gen level hypocrisy when they do it all the time in all their entertainment.


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2020)

lol


----------



## Simon (Jun 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >A full Dragon Ball Z open world RPG
> >Final Fantasy VII Remake (ignore the retarded whispers)


Sad these games weren't that great.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 28, 2020)

Fang said:


> lol


Accused aka Twitch is full of retards.


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Accused aka Twitch is full of retards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Jun 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Accused aka Twitch is full of retards.


Bad take there @Ren.

That's a click bait title, it's a suspension while Twitch investigates each case.


> Over the weekend, over 50 people, mostly women, in and around the world of Twitch came forward to . As the week has progressed, that number has . After the initial wave of accusations, Twitch promised to investigate and potentially take action. Now it has—or at least, it’s started to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hell, that's right on the money. I don't remember when I gamed so much in the last 5 years. And the burst of AAA games with traditional game design in mind is honestly making me more excited for gayming than I've ever been in a long time. Capcom is leading the charge but you have a bunch of devs doing the same, west or east.
> 
> About that Capcom fighting game, I'd wait while sitting. I think they're just trying to turn that division around, it's gonna take awhile.



Unpopular opinion. But I want the RE Engine to be used. Capcom's fighting games can still retain their corniness in a realistic artstyle. DMC 5 already proved it can be done.  



Jimin said:


> King of Fighters isn't what it used to be.




SNK's latest efforts easily outclass Capcom's when it comes to fighting games. Weird to single out SNK from my post. 



Simon said:


> Sad these games weren't that great.



I disagree. They both have issues, but they both offer what is expected from such games, and they do it well. 

Final Fantasy VII Remake offers fluid and very good combat that stays true to the OG game's mechanics and legacy. The characters and enemies also translated very well and were on point. 

Kakarot basically does the Legacy of Goku games with Xenoverse combat and offers a cool Superman flying simulator in a DB setting. 

Had fun with both games and sank good hours into both of them.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 28, 2020)

Simon said:


> it's a suspension while Twitch investigates each case.


So guilty untile proven unguilty 

Read Angry Joe's case and that so-called woman.

I would do exactly as Joe, sue these bitches.


200+ cases ... that is fishy and smells of Metoo BS.

Read also Jonny Deep's case.


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2020)

Simon said:


> Bad take there @Ren.
> 
> That's a click bait title, it's a suspension while Twitch investigates each case.



Nah that's Twitch's new official policy; an accusal will see an account/user immediately targeted regardless of it being verified or proven. And kotaku is hot garbage so they love this kind of stuff.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2020)

Jimin said:


> King of Fighters isn't what it used to be.



What King of Fighters used to be, was fucking dead, bro. Baby steps.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Unpopular opinion. But I want the RE Engine to be used. Capcom's fighting games can still retain their corniness in a realistic artstyle. DMC 5 already proved it can be done.




Ech. No, thanks. After seeing what Capcom can pull with a heavily modified MTframework with Monster Hunter, I want them to keep using that engine for something has cartoony as Streetfighter. Darkstalkers for that matter, if it ever returns from being fucking dead.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Final Fantasy VII Remake offers fluid and very good combat that stays true to the OG game's mechanics and legacy. The characters and enemies also translated very well and were on point..



Fun trivia, part of the reason why FF7's isn't your typical Square Enix joke is because they had the KH2 guy as lead combat designer (Small wonder 3's combat is ass) and a few ex-Capcom combat designers. They already poached a few Platinum Game's combat devs for the DLCs of FF15, which also has better combat than Noctis' awful shit.

They're pushing the action elements hard cause they also just hired a DMC5 combat dev to lead a new game for them too.



Guess they realized with people praising Automata's combat while shitting all over 15's, they needed to step up their game. And since they probably pay better than either PG or Capcom, not too surprised seeing this. None of the guys they hired are major leads so it's like whatever, Square can play catch up all it wants.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

Guilty until proven innocent is a terrible idea.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2020)

Is that a legit old Simpsons cap? Cuz this shit is seriously starting to become terrifying. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Ech. No, thanks. After seeing what Capcom can pull with a heavily modified MTframework with Monster Hunter, I want them to keep using that engine for something has cartoony as Streetfighter. Darkstalkers for that matter, if it ever returns from being fucking dead.



Man at least give em one game to sway that opinion. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Fun trivia, part of the reason why FF7's isn't your typical Square Enix joke is because they had the KH2 guy as lead combat designer (Small wonder 3's combat is ass) and a few ex-Capcom combat designers. They already poached a few Platinum Game's combat devs for the DLCs of FF15, which also has better combat than Noctis' awful shit.
> 
> They're pushing the action elements hard cause they also just hired a DMC5 combat dev to lead a new game for them too.
> 
> ...



You know. It actually shows. VIIRemake's combat is good. Exciting visually and feels satisfying to play through.


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2020)

I am actually getting maddeningly infruriated by this recaptcha shit and having to use the Rockstar Game Launcher to play RDR2 on Steam. Why the FUCK does it keep saying my computer/network "may be sending automated queries" so it won't let me sign in to play but Steam tracks and counts that as gameplay time?

Anyone know a fix for this shit?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 28, 2020)

Your daily reminder that KOF 13 to this day is prob one of the prettiest looking FG's out there despite being old

Pmuch the only game I can think of that has it beat in the visuals department is Strive.


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2020)

Okay finally playing RDR2, hooked an extra hdmi capable from my computer to my 4K TV and it is GLORIOUS

Console peasants don't understand


----------



## Ren. (Jun 28, 2020)

Fang said:


> Console peasants don't understand


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


>



PC mustard race mang


----------



## Ren. (Jun 28, 2020)

Fang said:


> PC mustard race mang


Some believe this was made to mock console players when in fact is for the pc players who don't even understand what the pc is for and that is quite simple options.

I even have that as a background for steam from Yahtzee.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2020)

Yeah, a lot of people either forget or willingly ignore that Ol' Yahtzee was shitting around.

Oddly enough I've been marathoning his stuff as recently as yesterday. There's a lot of in his old works that repeatedly had me muttering "bruh, if only you knew" to myself. It's also sorta discomforting how his shit hits different nowadays compared to how I'd recieve his work when I still watched it religiously.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 28, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, a lot of people either forget or willingly ignore that Ol' Yahtzee was shitting around.
> 
> Oddly enough I've been marathoning his stuff as recently as yesterday. There's a lot of in his old works that repeatedly had me muttering "bruh, if only you knew" to myself. It's also sorta discomforting how his shit hits different nowadays compared to how I'd recieve his work when I still watched it religiously.


He and Total Biscuit are the journous that I like Simon.

Also, I like to make fun of the Pc mustard race as much as console players.

We either are all gamers or not.

Also, one of my why I hate journalists:

O and gaming shit devs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, a lot of people either forget or willingly ignore that Ol' Yahtzee was shitting around.
> 
> Oddly enough I've been marathoning his stuff as recently as yesterday. There's a lot of in his old works that repeatedly had me muttering "bruh, if only you knew" to myself. It's also sorta discomforting how his shit hits different nowadays compared to how I'd recieve his work when I still watched it religiously.



Great comedian, shit game reviewer - which I'm sure he's aware on some level.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 29, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Great comedian, shit game reviewer - which I'm sure he's aware on some level.


Who goes there for reviews LEL.

@Mysticreader  busted with that death space .


----------



## Simon (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2020)

FFS not funny. My heart skipped a beat.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 29, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Unpopular opinion. But I want the RE Engine to be used. Capcom's fighting games can still retain their corniness in a realistic artstyle. DMC 5 already proved it can be done.



God Hand 2 made with the RE Engine.


----------



## Simon (Jun 29, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> FFS not funny. My heart skipped a beat.


I'd definitely play a RE game in that style tho.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2020)

I keep forgetting Yoko Taro is actually funny.


----------



## Simon (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (Jul 1, 2020)

The old one still looks fine to me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is that a legit old Simpsons cap? Cuz this shit is seriously starting to become terrifying.


It was an episode of homer getting metoo'd


----------



## Simon (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2020)

So apparently the EVO CEO "core values guy" is being accused of paying a minor to see his dick. And paying young boys to strip to their underwear. 

Also a bunch of Smash tourney players sexually assaulted minors, including statutory and actual rape.

Now EVO Online is cancelled and companies are pulling out, and peeps that have been idolizing tourney players and community managers have no idea what to do with their feelings causing an FGC Twitter shit-storm.

Apparently it aint just E3 2020 is killing off.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 3, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So apparently the EVO CEO "core values guy" is being accused of paying a minor to see his dick. And paying young boys to strip to their underwear.
> 
> Also a bunch of Smash tourney players sexually assaulted minors, including statutory and actual rape.
> 
> ...



America - The Cause and Solution of society's sex problems.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 3, 2020)

One of the accused is D1 of "BANNED" fame which, given his involvement with helping foster Smash into the mainstream tourney scene, is kinda like finding out that the owner of a mom & pop puppy shelter has a hobby where they post videos of themselves stomping puppies on the dark web.

2020 is a meme.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 3, 2020)

Zen-chan   Last of Maaam Part 2 -85% sales in UK and Japan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't know where this "Persona 5/Persona series isn't quality" meme is coming from or where it started, but I do not appreciate it one bit. :maiscut 

I am just as salty about SMTV being development hell and Persona 5 getting milked to death as everyone but this is cringe worthy.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 3, 2020)

Fang said:


> - Age of Wonders: Planetfall


The deluxe edition is now bundled in HB choice bundle:

Link removed


----------



## Fang (Jul 3, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't know where this "Persona 5/Persona series isn't quality" meme is coming from or where it started, but I do not appreciate it one bit. :maiscut
> 
> I am just as salty about SMTV being development hell and Persona 5 getting milked to death as everyone but this is cringe worthy.



Purseowners are the plebeians of Megaten


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 3, 2020)

Somebody unchain meguro from the P5 sound room

He's hungry and hasn't seen his family since P4G


----------



## Shirker (Jul 3, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't know where this "Persona 5/Persona series isn't quality" meme is coming from or where it started, but I do not appreciate it one bit. :maiscut
> 
> I am just as salty about SMTV being development hell and Persona 5 getting milked to death as everyone but this is cringe worthy.



Life's a big ol' pendulum.

P5 is a solid game with likable characters and loads of style that won a lot of Best Game awards the year it came out implying it was a perfect RPG rather than a really good one with flaws and a story that overstays its welcome. It's inevitable that there are those, tired of hearing how great it is, that'd see those flaws and disproportionately attribute them to the idea that it was "never really good in the first place", which is their prerogative, I suppose.

It kinda reminds me of the types that'll see how far Sanic has generally fallen since stepping into the 3D realm and claim how the series was always bad, presumably because they got trolled by that preying mantis enemy one too many times.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 3, 2020)

New Devil Survivor when


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Life's a big ol' pendulum.
> 
> P5 is a solid game with likable characters and loads of style that won a lot of Best Game awards the year it came out implying it was a perfect RPG rather than a really good one with flaws and a story that overstays its welcome. It's inevitable that there are those, tired of hearing how great it is, that'd see those flaws and disproportionately attribute them to the idea that it was "never really good in the first place", which is their prerogative, I suppose.
> 
> It kinda reminds me of the types that'll see how far Sanic has generally fallen since stepping into the 3D realm and claim how the series was always bad, presumably because they got trolled by that preying mantis enemy one too many times.



Man I dunno. I am at 127 hours and still at Shido's Palace and I am enjoying every bit of the game still. For me personally, I'd say it's more than just solid. Maybe it's because I tend to easily brush off any flaws or annoying mechanics a game might have if it was fun. Social Distancing has given me a fuckton of free time and I ended up 100%ing both Final Fantasy VII Remake and Trials of Mana, and I am on my way to 100% Royal as well. All three games have obvious issues yet I sank/am sinking ridiculous hours and actually having fun doing it.

Given how much I bitch about shit in this forum, 2020 was truly a revelation for me. I might replay older shit I shelved cuz it annoyed me back then.

Fuck. Might finally give Darksiders 2 another go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 3, 2020)

Darksiders 2 is worth it honestly for Death's Sarcasm and dry humor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 3, 2020)

TWEWY animu trailer:

How was the Switch port for this? It's hard imagining playing this game again on a single screen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 4, 2020)

I thought to drop in and say I got my new Computer up and running yesterday. I can run Ultra HD settings on World of Tanks PC fine at over 110-120+ FPS and 40 ping on average. My PSO2 game on pc runs like a dream. Kinda felt guilty getting this but the payoff is wonderful. I might just get the Handsome Collection (Borderlands 2, Pre-Sequel, etc. and HD graphics) some time later. My gaming rig is soooo goooood!



Edit: Also got a Monitor about 2x the size of the old one I was using. It was quite small and hard to use as I mostly played close up to it or when I was using it for other things. The size makes playing games, even on XB1, such a hoot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 4, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 

I actually got the play some SFxTekken today and that got me thinking about that RE engine stuff you mentioned for SF. I still think it's a terrible match for Street Fighter but if you wanna have high AAA turbocock graphics, I would take Namco's engine in a heartbeat. They have both a stylized realistic anime-ish artstyle and ultra-realistic high fidelity. Shit was already gonna be put to the test with TekkenxStreet Fighter.







And hell, they already proved they can do it with Akuma and even character from other immensely stylized series like Geese.



I know the game was shelved after Capcom royally fucked up with SFxT but Harada did mention he'll reconsidering if T7 is successful and that game is shitting sales while SF5 turned its shit around. Here's hoping.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 4, 2020)

Now that I finally got around to finishing KH2. On to KH Birth By Sleep. Never played this one. From what little I played it is just a bit of an adjustment from 2. I am only to the part where I choose which character to play 1st.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2020)

Thinking of doing another popularity contest given our sudden surge in activity. Throw me some ideas nerds.


----------



## Karma (Jul 4, 2020)

Game of the decade

2010-2019


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 4, 2020)

Favorite golfer in gaming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> I actually got the play some SFxTekken today and that got me thinking about that RE engine stuff you mentioned for SF. I still think it's a terrible match for Street Fighter but if you wanna have high AAA turbocock graphics, I would take Namco's engine in a heartbeat. They have both a stylized realistic anime-ish artstyle and ultra-realistic high fidelity. Shit was already gonna be put to the test with TekkenxStreet Fighter.
> 
> ...



Bro. It could work. 

But Akuma doesn't look realistic at all. He even feels out of place sometimes due to the art styles clashing. But I have zero doubt TxSF would've looked good. Tekken generally looks fucking amazing. And the Bamco models are prime shit. I personally prefer Soul Calibur's smooth skin models for ummmm... reasons. 

Ultra realistic graphics would allow the characters to present their personalities through their wacky mannerisms like DMC5 did which I would appreciate to all fuck after SFV's.... ummm... "stillness" is how I'd describe it. 

I mean where was this kind of shit in the 3D games:






I mean yeah.. G and discount Hugo are wacky. But they're more "they're so ridiculous it's funny" Family Guy territory than charmingly wacky and witty like Dan or Sakura. Also, they tried extra hard with SFV's story.  

RE Engine SF has high potential if the devs give the characters charmingly wacky characterization and personalities.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thinking of doing another popularity contest given our sudden surge in activity. Throw me some ideas nerds.



Which ones have you done so far?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Which ones have you done so far?



Just best metroidvania of all time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just best metroidvania of all time



Best series of x genre.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Pilaf (Jul 6, 2020)

Topical to the current drama/controversy in the Smash community


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2020)

When Microsoft is the best candidate of the bunch, you know it's the shittiest possible people looking to buy this.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 6, 2020)

Shit now I have to finish 1 and 2 ...


Deathbringerpt said:


> When Microsoft is the best candidate of the bunch, you know it's the shittiest possible people looking to buy this.


Better than getting acquired by any of the other.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2020)

All those companies suck. I don't see how MS is better than the rest. That would mean MK won't be multiplat anymore.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> All those companies suck. I don't see how MS is better than the rest. That would mean MK won't be multiplat anymore.


MS is better than those at least for now they care about games.
And ? Sony getting a little of their own medicine and that is half true, MK will not be on PS5  ... Imagine Sony not getting games like the rest of us from them, I will cry rivers for Sony and their business model.

MS is all out for PC so I will would love them getting those IPs vs any other of the other 3.

EA, take-two, and Activision represent the greed of this industry personified.


----------



## Simon (Jul 7, 2020)

Only people who care about games are the studios/people who make them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2020)

So some FGC guy who used to work at Capcom and who was banned because who cares apparently let it out that Marvel 4 and Street Figther 6 are already in development but since that division is a mess, the whole virus situation screwed development so much that it'll take much longer and half the reason why SF5 is having one more season is to have *some* FG content being released.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 9, 2020)

Guess it ain't all bad for CV. Will buy.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2020)

Sony just dumped a quarter mil on Epic.

Get ready for those few PC ports to be on Epic launcher.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 10, 2020)

Gus Fring is the dictator this time.


----------



## Karma (Jul 10, 2020)

Damn, that's the second Breackimg bad actor who's gonna carry a far cry game


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2020)

Last of Us 2? Doom Eternal? Half Life 2.5? Persona 5? FF7R? NO I SAY!!! THIS IS GOTY MATERIAL!!! THIS IS PEAK FICTION!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sony just dumped a quarter mil on Epic.
> 
> Get ready for those few PC ports to be on Epic launcher.



:maisucst


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2020)

They just keep making Rhea’s tiddies bigger. 

they gotta stop


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 12, 2020)

Shoot your grappling hook like Spider-Man lmao.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2020)

It looks pretty good yet I hate. Thanks Flying Hog.

At least it doesn't look like the boring mess that 2 was.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2020)

Not gonna lie, the Goku spam, while not a MAJOR contributing factor, is part of why I don't really play FighterZ anymore these days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2020)

NieR Re[in]carnation closed beta test set for July 29 to August 5 in Japan; debut trailer, details, and screenshots






This looks turn-based. Can we get a Steam release maybe?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2020)

Holy fuck. Worst box art ever? 

Yes, they're real.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2020)

You're fucking kidding.


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2020)

Virgil must have designed that along with pop smoke's album


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2020)

Graphic design is my passion


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2020)

With this and the new PS5 cases I'm starting to think covid killed all the graphic designers on the planet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2020)

Where's my El Shaddai: Ascension of the Metatron remake?


----------



## Simon (Jul 14, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Not gonna lie, the Goku spam, while not a MAJOR contributing factor, is part of why I don't really play FighterZ anymore these days.


It never really bothered me till kid Goku, the fact that they made SSJ4 a finisher pissed me off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Where's my El Shaddai: Ascension of the Metatron remake?



Damn. I forgot about this. I wanted to buy it during launch but I was too broke at that moment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Damn. I forgot about this. I wanted to buy it during launch but I was too broke at that moment.


It’s a pretty strange game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2020)

It is live Hmmmm


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> It is live Hmmmm


Yeah, I’m good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 14, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Where's my El Shaddai: Ascension of the Metatron remake?



I'd go for a remaster. That is one artistically bizarre fucking game. I genuinely believe that the artists based some areas on the visual blasts you get from LSD cause man, shit was just like it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd go for a remaster. That is one artistically bizarre fucking game. I genuinely believe that the artists based some areas on the visual blasts you get from LSD cause man, shit was just like it.


Yeah the book is also about like the book of enoch. It was just weird as shit


----------



## Simon (Jul 14, 2020)

Im an avid lego collector and i am so day one on just about every single one of these sets.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2020)

LEGO and Nintendo crossover? Watch this cost a kidney  and a half. If it's not already sold out.


----------



## Simon (Jul 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LEGO and Nintendo crossover? Watch this cost a kindly and a half. If it's not already sold out.


NES is $230 Pre orders start August 1st, .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2020)

**CGI Garbage*
*
Gay. At least Castlevania got top billing in the animation department even if the writing sucks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2020)

Fox Engine was actually pretty good. Shame to see it go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2020)

Fox engine looks better but PES hasn't worked gameplay wise ever since they made the game on it. Maybe it's due to lelFucKonami incompetence so who knows.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2020)

I’m interested in the danmachi game that is coming out.  But I hope it isn’t too linear.  RPG’s should always feature storyline choices imo.


----------



## Simon (Jul 15, 2020)

Wasn't the Fox Engine a pain in the ass to make games on?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2020)

Simon said:


> Wasn't the Fox Engine a pain in the ass to make games on?



Ever since PES got developed using Fox engine the game has been plagued with input delay  issues. It turned the best football series into an unplayable mess. I still don't know if it's fault of the engine tho. Guess we'll find out in 2021.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2020)

Okay, Death Stranding on high level PCs looks like something else. I don't like the minimalist technological crap but the nature side of things is fucking fantastic.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2020)

Simon said:


> Wasn't the Fox Engine a pain in the ass to make games on?



Not for Kojima Productions and the ex-members that stayed at Konami to make Survive. Whoever made the PES games apparently sucked at it.


----------



## Simon (Jul 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Okay, Death Stranding on high level PCs looks like something else. I don't like the minimalist technological crap but the nature side of things is fucking fantastic.


Are you playing it? I'm excited to hear what people think of it all over again.


----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2020)

I'll probably just watch a video of it. Same experience.


----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2020)

Speaking of completely awful shit gameplay, it's nice that I can now record mine in Siege.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 16, 2020)

Finally someone asks the real questions


----------



## Simon (Jul 16, 2020)

Krory said:


> Speaking of completely awful shit gameplay, it's nice that I can now record mine in Siege.


fuck clash

Recently popped my head back into No Man's Sky with friends, this game just keeps on giving.


----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2020)

Simon said:


> fuck clash
> 
> Recently popped my head back into No Man's Sky with friends, this game just keeps on giving.



Clash and Monty ruin the game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2020)

Got through Birth By Sleep faster then I thought I would. Pretty good story. On to RE: Coded.......cinematics......


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2020)

This doesn't deserve a thread of its own but it does deserve to be mocked and laughed at incessantly.


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2020)

Just remember, if anything ever goes wrong, just walk away like nothing happened.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2020)

@Santí


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2020)

Krory said:


> This doesn't deserve a thread of its own but it does deserve to be mocked and laughed at incessantly.



LMAO. Kinda wish this is a real game.


----------



## Krory (Jul 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LMAO. Kinda wish this is a real game.



It is...

It was announced to be released in September but the backlash was _so bad_ that the publisher took down the trailer announcement, their tweets defending their game, are banning people that are talking about it on their Discord...


----------



## Krory (Jul 18, 2020)

They claimed they did _*four years*_ of research into online harassment for female streamers to get it "accurate."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2020)

Krory said:


> It is...


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 18, 2020)

The backlash was so bad that the trailer was removed


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> The backlash was so bad that the trailer was removed


And I so wanted to play that game  that would have been my 2020 GOTY


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 18, 2020)

since when did we have this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> since when did we have this


 a while back


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge  Zoro's voice in a game:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Light D Lamperouge  Zoro's voice in a game:


*The game is gonna be a success then. *


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Jul 18, 2020)

Krory said:


> This doesn't deserve a thread of its own but it does deserve to be mocked and laughed at incessantly.



i thought this was a porn game where you could fuck the streamer at the end or something but its about harassment?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2020)

From looking at the trailer, I thought it was gonna be a somewhat embarrassing "girls can play games too" something-or-other.

I guess at the *very *least you could say that what they ended up going with isn't as embarrassingly dated.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2020)

This looks awesome, but goddamn fucking furries man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2020)

Shirker said:


> From looking at the trailer, I thought it was gonna be a somewhat embarrassing "girls can play games too" something-or-other.
> 
> I guess at the *very *least you could say that what they ended up going with isn't as embarrassingly dated.



I want it to come out. The term "meme goldmine" is thrown around a lot these days, but shit man, this might be fucking it.


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This looks awesome, but goddamn fucking furries man


Seems like "this highly furry media is something that appeals to me but I'm definitely not into furries" is something you say often

Highly suspicious


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> Seems like "this highly furry media is something that appeals to me but I'm definitely not into furries" is something you say often
> 
> Highly suspicious




Hey. It's not my fault talented devs are self-inserting their fantasies into good looking games.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 20, 2020)

> Yarntown - Bloodborne Remade as a Zelda-like Action RPG with Cleric Beast & Father Gascoigne Fights!


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2020)

Man, I swear to God, The Walking Dead: The Final Season just immediately hooked me back in. I hope they take a lot of what they did in this game and reuse it (or maybe even expand more on it) for The Wolf Among Us 2.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2020)

Boy these zombies are _handsy
_
Thanks, I'll be here all week.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2020)

Krory said:


> Man, I swear to God, The Walking Dead: The Final Season just immediately hooked me back in. I hope they take a lot of what they did in this game and reuse it (or maybe even expand more on it) for The Wolf Among Us 2.



Yeah, Telltale was bought out after it completely bankrupted itself, right? I'm burned out on their games except Wolf. Hoping the sequel sticks the landing.


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, Telltale was bought out after it completely bankrupted itself, right? I'm burned out on their games except Wolf. Hoping the sequel sticks the landing.



Yeah. Though ironically according to reports they were trying to redeem themselves with The Final Season by pulling back on the strict format and trying to focus on just one game instead of how many games they could get out. It's still basically a walking simulator but a fully controllable camera and having more to do overall makes it feel better. Hell, one big complaint I saw from people is actually that the game wasn't just an "achievement collection" game since they added in achievements for different paths, actions, and added in collectibles. I still liked The New Frontier but I couldn't get into Batman and although I own Guardians of the Galaxy I just never got past Episode 1 but The Final Season changed up the format just enough to hook me back in, and being in charge of Clem again is great. And now the twist in Episode 2 has me hooked in.

Anyways... yeah after Telltale went under, Skybound brought people on to finish The Final Season and kept on around 15 people to maintain fixing any bugs or the likes (and were looking to keep them on on a permanent basis - perhaps continuing TWD series?), while LCG jumped in to buy up whatever branding and IPs they could get (Skybound got The Walking Dead and Stranger Things, but LCG got everything else) and offered freelance positions to former employees. Not sure how many actually joined, but they wanted the new Telltale Games to start small, only like 30-or-so people by the end of this year. They say they want to avoid the pitfalls of what sank the company to begin with - growing too fast too big, spreading itself too thin across multiple projects and avoiding trying new things.

They're supposedly starting this with The Wolf Among Us 2 by scrapping whatever work was actually done on the project before the closure and starting completely from scratch and working on Unreal Engine instead of using Telltale Tool (although what they did with the Telltale Tool in The Final Season was fucking great but I'm sure they can manage). It's also been suggested that although they are definitely going to keep an episodic format for the game that they might just release it all at once now. They did confirm the original Bigby and Snow VAs are returning, as is the original composer.

There seemed to be a lot of other internal issues with the company before - micromanaging by chair people on games while also complaints and threats of jobs over their games not being able to compete with big AAA titles.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2020)

Wolf was great because the source material was even better


----------



## Karma (Jul 23, 2020)

Tales from the borderlands is still my favorite TT game.

It's mostly due to Jack, tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Jul 23, 2020)

Went MIA for a bit, did the arcade splooge over the SMT announcements

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Not worth making a new thread for, but this Earthbound style RPG looks neat


----------



## Ren. (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2020)

Someone wake me up when CrossfireX gets announced for PC.


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2020)

I love this man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 24, 2020)

Ooo a remake of those 2 game would be nice


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Ooo a remake of those 2 game would be nice



If I wanted Max Payne remakes, I'd want Remedy to do it but I doubt that'd happen since Rockstar bought the rights from them after Max Payne 2 but alas...


----------



## Ren. (Jul 24, 2020)

Krory said:


> If I wanted Max Payne remakes, I'd want Remedy to do it but I doubt that'd happen since Rockstar bought the rights from them after Max Payne 2 but alas...


Who said I want a Rockshit remake.

No, a real remake by Remedy.

Never said that will ever happen 


Like when I want a remake of Demon Souls I want a From Software one

At least we have this on PC:


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Who said I want a Rockshit remake.
> 
> No a real remake by Remedy.
> 
> Never said that will ever happen



True. But I can't even be mad - selling Max Payne made them what they are today. I remember reading that they got so much money from the sale (because the second game actually did _not_ sell well and was actually blamed by Take Two for their reforecasted financials that year), and were such a small studio, that they could've all just taken the money and retired somewhere nice... but they decided to refinance their studio, get new equipment, top of the line shit, hire more people, get better offices and shit and just expand because they just loved what they did so much.

And that gave us Alan Wake. And Quantum Break (although I know many people hated this game, I still loved it). And now it gave us Control. And I hope the CrossfireX campaign is great. Not to mention they were working on a third project while working on Control and CrossfireX, and have now signed a deal with Epic Games for a two-game series (though it's possible that third project turned into that Epic exclusive game which was expanded into two games, it's unknown at this point).

_*AND*_ we're getting some potentially Alan Wake follow-up shit with the new Control DLC.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 24, 2020)

Krory said:


> True. But I can't even be mad - selling Max Payne made them what they are today. I remember reading that they got so much money from the sale (because the second game actually did _not_ sell well and was actually blamed by Take Two for their reforecasted financials that year), and were such a small studio, that they could've all just taken the money and retired somewhere nice... but they decided to refinance their studio, get new equipment, top of the line shit, hire more people, get better offices and shit and just expand because they just loved what they did so much.
> 
> And that gave us Alan Wake. And Quantum Break (although I know many people hated this game, I still loved it). And now it gave us Control. And I hope the CrossfireX campaign is great. Not to mention they were working on a third project while working on Control and CrossfireX, and have now signed a deal with Epic Games for a two-game series (though it's possible that third project turned into that Epic exclusive game which was expanded into two games, it's unknown at this point).
> 
> _*AND*_ we're getting some potentially Alan Wake follow-up shit with the new Control DLC.


I am not mad as an Investor I know that shit well.

This reminds me of Obsidian and I am so happy they finally got financial support.

And that Bugtestad almost bankrupted this with that 84 Metacritic bonus.

They have 2 games + an expansion on their pipeline and one of those looks like a TES made by Obsidian so yeah MS$ you are doing great then CEO of the company + Phil they saw the light in contrast to Sony that made so Califonia dictates the rhythm and I don't seem that going great in the long run!


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am not mad as an Investor I know that shit well.
> 
> This reminds me of Obsidian and I am so happy they finally got financial support.
> 
> ...



Mixed feelings about Bethesda because I still get caught up in their games even though I know they ain't good, it's just modders _make_ them good but Bethesda has some great fucking third party support (one of my favorite developers, Arkane, is part of them) but God if that bullshit with Fallout New Vegas didn't piss me the fuck off.

I'm getting the impression that Microsoft just isn't even trying to go that hard into competing in the gaming realm anymore ever since Phil took over - ever since he's been in charge the top two things on his list have been trying to get crossplay running between all of the platforms (it was _Sony_ that was mostly holding out on doing crossplay with MS consoles - MS was completely onboard), and putting their stuff over to PC because Phil has been trying to speak up the importance of PC gaming.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 24, 2020)

Krory said:


> I'm getting the impression that Microsoft just isn't even trying to go that hard into competing in the gaming realm anymore ever since Phil took over - ever since he's been in charge the top two things on his list have been trying to get crossplay running between all of the platforms (it was _Sony_ that was mostly holding out on doing crossplay with MS consoles - MS was completely onboard), and putting their stuff over to PC because Phil has been trying to speak up the importance of PC gaming.


They don't need to per see.

They support Steam that is the to-go place for PC players for multitude of reasons but mostly for regional prices and sales.

The ported Halo on PC finally we can play with a mouse :

They introduced game pass + xcloud 

They support it seams STALKER 2 a PC fan-favorite, second-most modded or 3rd after Skyrim and GTA V.

Support for Obisidian an RPG's PC fans favorite.

And they have 18 studios producing content and if they get WB then Sony will be in trouble.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Halo
> play with a mouse


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 24, 2020)

Max Payne 2 is the best game Remedy ever made and it's absolutely timeless. A remake would absolutely ruin what it is, even more so the first game.


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2020)

Red Dead Revolver remake when


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jul 24, 2020)

She doesnt have the build for it.

Charleze Threon comes the closest.


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2020)

EY YO JRPG FANS STRAP YOUR TITTIES IN FOR THIS NEXT THREAD


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2020)

Imma actually just murder everyone that isn't stoked for that announcement.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2020)

Krory said:


>


Hell no!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2020)

Krory said:


>







Karma said:


> She doesnt have the build for it.
> 
> Charleze Threon comes the closest.



Prime Uma Thurman as well. 

But a Metroid movie would suck cuz Hollywood would require Samus to talk and have a group of "lovable" and diverse sidekicks while going against mean baddie with wrong think. Also, I betcha they turn Kraid into a licker. 

Best thing about Metroid is that it works fucking perfectly as a video game. Where the atmosphere, environment, and journey do all the storytelling. 

Out of modern day Hollywood, I only see Robert Eggers, the guy that made The Witch and The Lighthouse as someone who is to able to pull off Metroid. And even then purists will still have much to bitch about.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 25, 2020)

Had rice and chicken today.

Expecting to look like the Pillar Men tomorrow.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Prime Uma Thurman as well.
> 
> But a Metroid movie would suck cuz Hollywood would require Samus to talk and have a group of "lovable" and diverse sidekicks while going against mean baddie with wrong think. Also, I betcha they turn Kraid into a licker.
> 
> ...



90s James Cameron could pull it off considering Metroid owes its existence to him and Ridley Scott. Too bad Avatar fried his brain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 90s James Cameron could pull it off considering Metroid owes its existence to him and Ridley Scott. Too bad Avatar fried his brain.



Yeah but they also have to be actual fans. Otherwise, a lot of shit will get lost in translation.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2020)

True. Alita was pretty good from what I hear, people usually have good thing to say about it and Robert Rodriguez knows his shit. I haven't seen it, though. Those visuals fucking kill me.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2020)

It's definitely in the top 3 anime/manga live action movies of all time


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2020)

Suck it cultural appropriation


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2020)

The World said:


> It's definitely in the top 3 anime/manga live action movies of all time



This is quite possibly the lowest bar I've ever seen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2020)

Buskuv said:


> This is quite possibly the lowest bar I've ever seen.



Does Dragon Ball Evolution reach top 10?


----------



## Karma (Jul 25, 2020)

There r some japanese adaptations I've heard r good.

Edge of tommorow is still my favorite tho


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh, apparently Obsidian's new game takes place in the same universe as Pillars of Eternity.


----------



## Karma (Jul 27, 2020)

Krory said:


> Oh, apparently Obsidian's new game takes place in the same universe as Pillars of Eternity.


Makes sense.

No reason to make entirely new lore wen u already have a good bedrock to build ur game on.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2020)

Karma said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> No reason to make entirely new lore wen u already have a good bedrock to build ur game on.



Yeah. It'll be super dope to see if they try to adapt any characters (*cough*Edér*cough*Aloth*cough*Xoti*cough*) but I wouldn't be took broken up about it if not.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2020)

Playasia is localizing and publishing a Japanese game and based upon how it performs, they'll be doing more.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2020)

Krory said:


> Oh, apparently Obsidian's new game takes place in the same universe as Pillars of Eternity.



That's cool. Spin offs and entirely new series on the same universe is top tier world building.

Guess they're not giving up on PoE after they kinda fucked up with the second game, although that's around the time Avellone quit and the younger writers started taking more responsibility.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2020)

Karma said:


> There r some japanese adaptations I've heard r good.
> 
> Edge of tommorow is still my favorite tho



Especially cause the actual manga sucks. Edge is so good of a Sci Fi action movie, you don't even know it's a manga adaptation.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's cool. Spin offs and entirely new series on the same universe is top tier world building.
> 
> Guess they're not giving up on PoE after they kinda fucked up with the second game, although that's around the time Avellone quit and the younger writers started taking more responsibility.



Yeah, well, I certainly wouldn't expect much to come from Avellone any time soon.


----------



## Karma (Jul 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Edge is so good of a Sci Fi action movie, you don't even know it's a manga adaptation.


I'd argue the same is true about all great comic book movies.

The most recent being Spiderverse, where the actual source material is just dumb fanservice.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2020)

Krory said:


> Yeah, well, I certainly wouldn't expect much to come from Avellone any time soon.



He was wasted on that shitty zombie game anyway. I hope he does come back if the gayming industry relaxes enough to have him back on board. But he's probably only working games again if he opens his own studio.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2020)

Karma said:


> I'd argue the same is true about all great comic book movies.
> 
> The most recent being Spiderverse, where the actual source material is just dumb fanservice.



Well, the problem is that the writing is actual fucking garbage since Capeshit is gonna Capeshit. The idea behind the dumb service is actually pretty fucking cool.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He was wasted on that shitty zombie game anyway. I hope he does come back if the gayming industry relaxes enough to have him back on board. But he's probably only working games again if he opens his own studio.



Dying Light is probably the only not-shitty zombie game to have come out in a decade besides the RE remakes.

He was also supposed to be working on a Star Wars game, a follow-up to Fallen Order, but EA dropped him. Though it sounds like the Pathfinder devs are still gonna keep him around even though he all but admitted to the allegations.

He had also contributed to early writing for Bloodlines 2, but they said that anything he contributed had already been written out a while ago.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2020)

Okay, real talk. I haven't even touched that game or know much about it, just felt that having Avellone working on a zombie game was a waste.

And he's still working on Pathfinder cause Cancel Culture isn't much of a thing in Europe. I mean, arrest the fucker if it merits jail time, anything else just fuck off.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2020)

Having Avellone work on anything with women sounds like a waste anymore.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2020)

That's also more Krory than I've ever been. Yikes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2020)

I've bought a ton of shit off of playasia. Especially multilang imports and figures. I'm okay with this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2020)

What did yah buy


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I've bought a ton of shit off of playasia. Especially multilang imports and figures. I'm okay with this.



They've been a proponent of calling out the shitty localizations that have been coming out so it's nice to see they're doing something about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What did yah buy



All the guilty gears, dead or alives, and blazblues I currently still own. Also Puyo Puyo Tetris, DMC4SE, Deception IV, and Odin Sphere among others.

As for figures I got all my Amiibo from them, cuz they import from Europe as well so they actually never ran out while peeps were going crazy for that shit.  

Also 2B, lot of One Piece shit, and Cammy + Chun.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2020)

One of my favorite games all time


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 28, 2020)

This is all so very tiring.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2020)

Imagine still caring about Castlevania in a world where Bloodstained exists.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> This is all so very tiring.



So they cancel the in-house game that was actually seemed too good to be a mobile game, cancel it mid production after the most incompetent launch imaginable by only releasing it in fucking Canada and we'll never see the ending to the story.

And hire chinks to make the most generic shit imaginable with some gacha mechanics that'll make whales gather like it's Death Stranding.

I want you to be good, Konami. But Jesus, your new CEO is everything wrong with mobile gaming.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 28, 2020)

Definitely gonna get Fall Guys


----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2020)

Krory said:


> Imagine still caring about Castlevania in a world where Bloodstained exists.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2020)

Outer Worlds was pretty great and proved that AA development still works so I hope Moon Studios does something good too.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 30, 2020)

For a moment I thought that was the Renault logo.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 30, 2020)

oh shit, this game is out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 30, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> oh shit, this game is out!



>Eldrich like monsters of questionable and unreal anatomy
..okay
>Claustophobic flesh world that gives of an intense sense of unease
I mean, yeah, but--
>Waifus
Alright, it ticks many of my boxes, I get it. I'm just not interested in a Soul's Like, right no--
>XCom inspired, grid based strategy

...why haven't I heard of this?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Krory (Jul 31, 2020)

tfw someone tells me the only reason I don't like TLoU2 is because I don't "get" the message of the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jul 31, 2020)

Good guy sony


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 1, 2020)

People are still spending money on star citizen

Lmao


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 2, 2020)

My father apparently played through TLOU2 and is recommending it to me.

I said, hell no, dad. I’m sick of watching dirty people being serious and miserable. I get enough of that in my job. Hell, HE gets enough of that in his job. Hell, we get enough of that from walking down the street.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> My father apparently played through TLOU2 and is recommending it to me.
> 
> I said, hell no, dad. I’m sick of watching dirty people being serious and miserable. I get enough of that in my job. Hell, HE gets enough of that in his job. Hell, we get enough of that from walking down the street.



Maybe he enjoyed that Abby scene a bit too much.


----------



## Krory (Aug 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Maybe he enjoyed that Abby scene a bit too much.



You mean the one where she shoots Jesse and Tommy in the face and beats Dina to a pulp because Ellie is so supremely shitty at her revenge attempt?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm playing FF12 TZA on the switch and ran into the optional Esper fight on the Baronheim Passage. I got whooped handily but that was expected. He was pretty dope when he appeared.

Decided to use the cheat Jelly farming exploit in Hinne Mines and 3 chars are at of 99. I am happy. Working on the next 3 to lol 99 as we speak, afk leveling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2020)

Krory said:


> You mean the one where she shoots Jesse and Tommy in the face and beats Dina to a pulp because Ellie is so supremely shitty at her revenge attempt?



Close. I am talking about Abby getting raw dogged into submission.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2020)

I forgot how fun and lively SNES Konami music was:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 3, 2020)

80/90s Konami was an absolute fucking beast of a game company.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 80/90s Konami was an absolute fucking beast of a game company.


Contra III, Gradius III, and TMNT: Turtles in Time...sugoi.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Zensuki !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 4, 2020)

*Take-Two: Next-gen software price hikes "reflect the quality of the experience"*





> "There hasn't been a price increase for frontline titles for a really long time, despite the fact that it costs a great deal more to make those titles," Zelnick replied. "And *we think with the value we offer consumers*...and the kind of experience you can really only have on these next-generation consoles, that the price is justified. *But it's easy to say that when you're delivering extraordinary quality*, and that's what our company prides itself on doing."


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> *Take-Two: Next-gen software price hikes "reflect the quality of the experience"*



Add also this:


----------



## Karma (Aug 4, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> "reflect the quality of the experience"


----------



## Mael (Aug 4, 2020)

I got more fun out of Quake 2 than most shooters nowadays.  Get fucked, Take-Two.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 4, 2020)

Expected Remedy just to make a generic Cawadooty ripoff. Turns out they made Crysis trying to be a generic Cawadooty ripoff.

I mean, why not? All those lines are generic as fuck so I don't think they have their A team on this but I'll give this a spin. Who cares. Plus there's a cute babe straight out of Ninja Gaiden, I'll bite.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 4, 2020)

Mael said:


> I got more fun out of Quake 2 than most shooters nowadays.  Get fucked, Take-Two.



I still play Quake 3. My little bro plays with me sometimes.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 4, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> *Take-Two: Next-gen software price hikes "reflect the quality of the experience"*



Yeaaah I already buy games on sale so go ahead, let your games sit on the shelf for 70 dollars. Hope your launch day sales tank to all shit. 
Corona is still happening you dickheads, nobody has free funds to pay for your full priced shit, esp when the actual complete game is more like 200 dollars.


----------



## Krory (Aug 5, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Expected Remedy just to make a generic Cawadooty ripoff. Turns out they made Crysis trying to be a generic Cawadooty ripoff.
> 
> I mean, why not? All those lines are generic as fuck so I don't think they have their A team on this but I'll give this a spin. Who cares. Plus there's a cute babe straight out of Ninja Gaiden, I'll bite.



tfw still no PC release 

Also Jesus H. Christ they're still the fucking kings of video game trailers.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2020)

Digimon Go Fuck yourself?


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 5, 2020)

Yakuza 0 10$ on PSN


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 5, 2020)

Disgaea 6 (Probably) Teased By Nippon Ichi Software – DualShockers


I would be hyped AF if they are teasing the 6th entry. Might be a mother game entirely but we'll see later on down the road.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2020)

TF is this port Sony


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Yeaaah I already buy games on sale so go ahead, let your games sit on the shelf for 70 dollars. Hope your launch day sales tank to all shit.
> Corona is still happening you dickheads, nobody has free funds to pay for your full priced shit, esp when the actual complete game is more like 200 dollars.


They can make them even 120$ 90% of games are shit or have a shit business model.

Only 2-3 games in like 3 years deserve 60$.

70$, well you want a console so well here you go + the new TV adds.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> They can make them even 120$ 90% of games are shit or have a shit business model.
> 
> *Only 2-3 games in like 3 years deserve 60$.*
> 
> 70$, well you want a console so well here you go + the new TV adds.




I mean... this year we had Doom Eternal, (for some) FFVIIR, and Ghost of Tsushima already with the potential of Cyberpunk 2077 and Bloodlines 2 coming (I won't mention Watch Dogs Legion and AC: Valhalla since I know Ubisoft triggers you). Deathloop potentially this year as well.

Last year we had Sekiro, Control, Red Dead Redemption 2 on PC, Resident Evil 2, Fallen Order and I'm sure there's some people out there that actually liked Borderlands 3. So "2 to 3 games every 3 years" is a bit of a stretch. That's 10-14 games just this past two years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2020)

Krory said:


> I mean... this year we had Doom Eternal, (for some) FFVIIR, and Ghost of Tsushima already with the potential of Cyberpunk 2077 and Bloodlines 2 coming (I won't mention Watch Dogs Legion and AC: Valhalla since I know Ubisoft triggers you). Deathloop potentially this year as well.
> 
> Last year we had Sekiro, Control, Red Dead Redemption 2 on PC, Resident Evil 2, Fallen Order and I'm sure there's some people out there that actually liked Borderlands 3. So "2 to 3 games every 3 years" is a bit of a stretch. That's 10-14 games just this past two years.



I give you Doom Eternal and Cyberpunk for this year.

FFWII is episodic so does not get my full price seal.

Ghost of Thusima if on PC yes I would have gave it full price.

Ubisoft games are not worth full price so yeah, the same cocept different skins.


Sekiro deserved full price as I did that, RDR2 after 1 year and 3 m off Steam and PC no and even RockStar agree as it was 40$ in 15days after release.

Resident Evil 2 yes and Fallen Order( As I paided full price for it).

I take it back 5-6 games in 2 years, 70 forget it.


Also I would add Mount and Blade 2 to it for this year.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2020)

>Completely ignored Control

Just like everyone else.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2020)

Krory said:


> >Completely ignored Control
> 
> Just like everyone else.


No, it is a good game just not worth 60$.

It also got money from Epic for exclusivity on an agnostic plaform so double no for full price.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> No, it is a good game just not worth 60$.
> 
> It also got money from Epic for exclusivity on an agnostic plaform so double no for full price.



Epic is under Tencent and you'd have to torture me for me to knowingly support China in the video game industry right now.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> No, it is a good game just not worth 60$.
> 
> It also got money from Epic for exclusivity on an agnostic plaform so double no for full price.



Okay, you turned out to be dumber than I thought.  Nevermind, pretend this conversation never happened.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2020)

Krory said:


> Okay, you turned out to be dumber than I thought.  Nevermind, pretend this conversation never happened.


Why because I don't support EPIC?

Thanks for you argument, you seam smart saying that.

Let me put it this way, I prefer to be stupid me than smart you so thanks for the compliment.


Nep Nep said:


> Epic is under Tencent and you'd have to torture me for me to knowingly support China in the video game industry right now.


It seams not supporting a game that is supported by Epic makes you stupid.

I am yeah let me cry for 1 game when I enjoy the rest of my 3000 games


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Only 2-3 games in like 3 years deserve 60$


This, I don't see a point in paying full price for a game I can beat in a few hours. I rather just wait til it's super cheap then


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2020)

Grimmjow said:


> This, I don't see a point in paying full price for a game I can beat in a few hours. I rather just wait til it's super cheap then



You can beat every game in a few hours if you just quit.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2020)

> "What if there's actually been a plan in place for over a decade on how some of our games are connected - a Remedy Connected Universe, if you will - and payoff for certain things is... down the line?"



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Karma (Aug 6, 2020)

How many of the games they've created that they actually still own?


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2020)

Karma said:


> How many of the games they've created that they actually still own?



The only ones that matter - Alan Wake and Control. They cut ties with Max Payne almost twenty years ago and I think Quantum Break is still owned by Microsoft, but they're also working on potentially two new IPs, one of which is being funded by Epic under the presumption of Epic Games Store exclusivity for PC.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 7, 2020)

Any gamer who’s had 5+ sorority sisters ask their advice on buying a Nintendo Switch can confirm: Videogame companies had a monster quarter amid the pandemic. Here’s the breakdown from their Q2 earnings this week: 

*Nintendo* had its best April–June quarter since the Wii hit peak popularity in ’08. Its profit surged 428% yearly thanks to _Animal Crossing _converts who bought almost 6 million Switch consoles...all so they could spend 60 hours pulling virtual weeds.

*Activision Blizzard* demolished revenue expectations, because when gardening didn't provide a sufficient , people turned to _Call of Duty: Warzone_, _World of Warcraft_, and _Overwatch_. However, some Blizzard employees were disappointed their petition for better pay and benefits wasn’t included in the optimistic earnings call. 

*Electronic Arts (EA)* reported  in revenue. In the same way that Arby’s has the meats and FX has the movies, EA has the sports: _FIFA Soccer_ and _Madden NFL_ both increased their player bases by more than 100%. _The Sims 4_ also now has more than 30 million players. 

*Take-Two Interactive’s* revenue surged 54% to a company record of $831 million. Its most popular title, _Grand Theft Auto V_, has sold  to date. 

*Epic Games*, the company behind _Fortnite_ and the Unreal , is private so it didn’t report earnings...but it couldn’t be left out of this week’s action. Epic closed a funding round with big-name investors such as Sony and Fidelity that  its valuation to $17.8 billion.

*The thread tying it all together?*
With the exception of _Animal Crossing_, last quarter’s growth was fueled by consoles and games released as many as seven years ago. Players have been running red lights in _GTA V_ since 2013 and devising elaborate _Sims 4_ cheating scenarios since 2014.


Microsoft and Sony’s earnings reports confirmed the pattern. Both said their profits were buoyed by sales of current-generation consoles and games sold on them. 
*Looking ahead...*Activision Blizzard’s CEO  “economic uncertainty” could end the gaming industry’s speedrun. But any Q3 slump could be reversed by a huge Q4: Microsoft and Sony will release their latest consoles—the Xbox One X and PlayStation 5, respectively.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2020)

Damn, this is looking great. They kept the art style seamlessly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Aug 7, 2020)

Krory said:


> The only ones that matter - Alan Wake and Control. They cut ties with Max Payne almost twenty years ago and I think Quantum Break is still owned by Microsoft, but they're also working on potentially two new IPs, one of which is being funded by Epic under the presumption of Epic Games Store exclusivity for PC.


I keep forgetting Rockstar did Max Payne 3 for a brief moment. Then I remember the game and I'm like "oh right"


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 8, 2020)

I spent 3 hours in this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2020)

Damn. End of an era. Ono wasn't my favorite lead/director by any means, but he had a charm about him nonetheless. And not all of his games were dumpster fires... I guess. Gotta factor in that Capcom in general were fucking abysmal during a huge chunk of his time as a project lead. Good luck Ono.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2020)

The writing was on the wall. He stroke oil with Street Fighter 4 and essentially jump starting Capcom's modern relevancy in the FG scene which promoted him to the head of the entire division. Then constant development fuck ups. Then he had to take a month off cause he was working himself to death (Shit like this is almost unheard of in Japan - the time off), got demoted twice, relegated to basic PR and an executive producer which is at the shallow end of the pool of game development. Not surprised he quit. 

I know it's not that simple to just blame him since Sony and Capcom's suits were basically the MAIN reason why so much of SF5, SFxT were absolutely fucking terrible at launch. While Infinite was because of Marvel and Cap's suits again.

But Ono should have had the foresight to stop a bunch of that shit. You can definitely attribute the fault on him as well.

Guy's super chill and always seems a lot of fun and cheery which I don't doubt it was forced at times. He might have screwed a bunch but he's the only reason why Capcom is even releasing fighting games nowadays. 

Hope he gets a nice job in some big fighting game company.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2020)

This also probably means that the rumors about SF6 have some truth to them.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2020)

> The success of  on Steam seems to have convinced Sega that future investments in the PC as a platform will be worthwhile. "We will continue to actively promote porting previously released titles to Steam and new platforms," said a Sega executive in response to an investor question about plans to sell newly released games on Steam.
> 
> ...
> 
> Here's the full response from Sega Sammy President and COO Haruki Satomi: "We remastered “Persona 4 the Golden”, a title previously sold on the PlayStation Vita, and released it for sale on Steam this fiscal year. Because of the game’s critical acclaim and its low selling price, sales were much stronger than expected. We will continue to actively promote porting previously released titles to Steam and new platforms. We are also negotiating with platform holders for new games in the future, and we’re considering ways to sell under favorable conditions for each title. Among them are measures such as preparing PC versions of the titles from the beginning, with multi-platform releases in mind."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 9, 2020)

It's always kind of amusing when companies are all like "wait, ya'll actually wanted to BUY this?! I always thought it was some kinda inside joke and we were just playing along"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The writing was on the wall. He stroke oil with Street Fighter 4 and essentially jump starting Capcom's modern relevancy in the FG scene which promoted him to the head of the entire division. Then constant development fuck ups. Then he had to take a month off cause he was working himself to death (Shit like this is almost unheard of in Japan - the time off), got demoted twice, relegated to basic PR and an executive producer which is at the shallow end of the pool of game development. Not surprised he quit.
> 
> I know it's not that simple to just blame him since Sony and Capcom's suits were basically the MAIN reason why so much of SF5, SFxT were absolutely fucking terrible at launch. While Infinite was because of Marvel and Cap's suits again.
> 
> ...



Sony, Capcom, and Marvel suites and shills. He had to shovel a lot of shit at times. Still doesn't mean his main draws Street Fighter IV and V didn't have issues. Especially for the casual crowd. I still think Street Fighter IV and V are a huge step down from CVS, Darkstalkers, and Alpha 2-3. And even gameplay wise, his games were inferior to Third Strike. While ASW are revolutionizing the genre, and Tekken and Smash are doing wonders. But like you said, he kept things rolling at a decent pace when Capcom were slightly ignoring fighting games altogether. I honestly wouldn't want him in any fighting game company I love like SNK or ASW or the Soul Calibur guys. But hope he does well nonetheless.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 10, 2020)

I have mixed feelings about this game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 10, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The writing was on the wall. He stroke oil with Street Fighter 4 and essentially jump starting Capcom's modern relevancy in the FG scene which promoted him to the head of the entire division. Then constant development fuck ups. Then he had to take a month off cause he was working himself to death (Shit like this is almost unheard of in Japan - the time off), got demoted twice, relegated to basic PR and an executive producer which is at the shallow end of the pool of game development. Not surprised he quit.
> 
> I know it's not that simple to just blame him since Sony and Capcom's suits were basically the MAIN reason why so much of SF5, SFxT were absolutely fucking terrible at launch. While Infinite was because of Marvel and Cap's suits again.
> 
> ...



Make him work at SNK !


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2020)

Majin Lu said:


> I have mixed feelings about this game.



This is definitely one of those games I would probably never play but I've been enjoying watching a streamer play it and have fun with it (except for the occasional cheater).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> Make him work at SNK !



Sorry but no. Stay away from SNK. 

The last thing KOF needs is shaving move sets in favor of comeback gimmicks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2020)

Maybe he can just start working on actions games instead of fighting games.

**Deep Down intensifies*
*
...Oh right.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sorry but no. Stay away from SNK.
> 
> The last thing KOF needs is shaving move sets in favor of comeback gimmicks.



Between Street Fighter's lowered skill ceiling, focus on fundamentals and comeback crap, how ASW is handling Granblue or even Tekken's button mashing, which one is the "right" kind of casualization?

Watching the FG stream that replaced EVO was interesting cause you had all these veteran devs from these huge brands saying "We don't fucking know how to please everyone" when it comes to the super hardcore and casual crowd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Maybe he can just start working on actions games instead of fighting games.
> 
> **Deep Down intensifies*
> *
> ...




Basic gameplay with hidden character specific mechanics
A universal mechanic or two. But nothing outrageous that they become the meta and focus of the game
Visually cool move sets and fan service
A fuck load of content

You dont need to dumb down gameplay. Casuals will usually play within their own skill pool anyway. They'll be happy as their favorite characters look good while playing them. Hardcores will be happy as long as there are deep enough hidden mechanics within the basic gameplay to discover shit.

Everyone should be happy with this. Except maybe espruts pedos. Fuck them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Between Street Fighter's lowered skill ceiling, focus on fundamentals and comeback crap, how ASW is handling Granblue or even Tekken's button mashing, which one is the "right" kind of casualization?



I was at work and just wanted to vent so I didn't really answer your question. 

Tekken works best IMO. The core gameplay is basic, it's easy to pick up and play, but has a lot of depth once you get really into the combo system and character specific mechanics. MK is sorta like this as well. But I feel MK9 is the best one in how it approached it. Smash is the epitome of this.

BUT REALLY

Dumbing down gameplay doesn't magically level the playing field. It just makes things easier for the asshole that has a 20+ year head start into the genre. But I really have a hard time picturing this shit matters. Maybe it'll sway the scrub wanting to finally pull a DP without a DP motion (), but like I said above; most people will end up playing with their friends or groups who are more or less will be on their level. Tekken and Smash might be pretty pick and play, but I suspect their main appeal is content and characters more than anything. I mean, MK does good numbers as well. And at a shallow level, it looks much more complex than the former two.

The Street Fighters and KOFs already has a market. Better to build upon that than try to steal scrubs away from Smash or Tekken.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 10, 2020)

Battlefleet Gothic: Armada 2 is so sweet.

I wish we'd get good 40k games more often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2020)

Bloodlines 2 delayed into 2021 so really there's no point for the rest of the year, shut down all video games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2020)

Krory said:


> Bloodlines 2 delayed into 2021 so really there's no point for the rest of the year, shut down all video games.



That release date was fucking ridiculous considering how fucking rusty the game looked.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That release date was fucking ridiculous considering how fucking rusty the game looked.



CANCEL ALL VIDEO GAMES


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2020)

Your blood cells when they hit you with the Russian Vaccine


----------



## Mael (Aug 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Your blood cells when they hit you with the Russian Vaccine


I am so disappoint.

There’s a far better example:


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 12, 2020)

Speaking of Mother Russia stronk.


And apparently comrade Gordon is doing the music.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Speaking of Mother Russia stronk.
> 
> 
> And apparently comrade Gordon is doing the music.



This Russian Fallout looks amazingly fucking cool.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2020)

Who needs a new Splinter Cell game when you got Sam Fisher in Siege? Get rekt nerds.


----------



## martryn (Aug 12, 2020)

Holy shit, someone help me.

I am looking for some sort of RPG game to fill the hole in my existence during the endless hours of boredom now that I can't drink heavily and I have no real distractions.  Looking through Steam, I saw Monster Hunter: World and thought, oh, hey, it's gonna be like Shadows of Mordor but without all the orcs.  Bought it, downloaded it, fucking hate it.  Way too Japanese-y for me.  Kinda looking for something to play, money isn't really an object.  Need a recommendation for something that is similar to the later Fallouts or Elder Scroll games, or even something silly like a JRPG that's decent (like FF 7, 9, 10, or even 12).  Want to avoid tactics based games as I've played them too much recently, or any pause real-time RPG like Baldur's Gate or Pillars of Eternity.  Strongly prefer something I can buy on Steam, I don't own any consoles right now.


----------



## Karma (Aug 12, 2020)

martryn said:


> Holy shit, someone help me.
> 
> I am looking for some sort of RPG game to fill the hole in my existence during the endless hours of boredom now that I can't drink heavily and I have no real distractions.  Looking through Steam, I saw Monster Hunter: World and thought, oh, hey, it's gonna be like Shadows of Mordor but without all the orcs.  Bought it, downloaded it, fucking hate it.  Way too Japanese-y for me.  Kinda looking for something to play, money isn't really an object.  Need a recommendation for something that is similar to the later Fallouts or Elder Scroll games, or even something silly like a JRPG that's decent (like FF 7, 9, 10, or even 12).  Want to avoid tactics based games as I've played them too much recently, or any pause real-time RPG like Baldur's Gate or Pillars of Eternity.  Strongly prefer something I can buy on Steam, I don't own any consoles right now.


Witcher 3


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 12, 2020)

martryn said:


> Need a recommendation for something that is similar to the later Fallouts or Elder Scroll games


Have you tried one of the later Fallouts or Elder Scroll games.... with mods?


----------



## martryn (Aug 12, 2020)

Karma said:


> Witcher 3



Yeah, I suppose I could.  I played and enjoyed the first game in the series, but I never played the second.  I have heard only good things about it.



WorkingMoogle said:


> Have you tried one of the later Fallouts or Elder Scroll games.... with mods?



Yes, of course, years ago.  Both Fallout 4 and Skyrim heavily, heavily modded.  I've played both games to death at this point and need something new.  Fresh.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2020)

The Witcher 3 is probably the best western RPG ever made.

I was not fond of it but have you tried The Outer Worlds? Very obviously inspired by Fallout, and even made by the same devs that did Fallout: New Vegas (and the early Fallout games. And also did Pillars of Eternity. And are doing a new Skyrim-esque RPG called Avowed). Like I said, wasn't up to my taste for very picky reasons but I know a lot of people really liked it. It's not super expansive though, I heard it's kinda short for an open RPG.


----------



## martryn (Aug 12, 2020)

Probably just pull the trigger and buy Witcher 3.  I'll look at Outer Worlds.  I think I remember seeing something about it once.  If it's significantly cheaper or something, I might try that first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2020)

Krory said:


> Who needs a new Splinter Cell game when you got Sam Fisher in Siege? Get rekt nerds.


Does it have Michael Ironside?


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 13, 2020)

Some Homeworld 3 stuff:

Delaware


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2020)

The World said:


> Does it have Michael Ironside?



Ofc not.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2020)

It actually boggles my mind that people would leak something for a game like _Fall Guys_.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> Some Homeworld 3 stuff:
> 
> Miami Herald



What the fuck.

Homeworld 3 was crowdfunded?!

I know that the original devs contacted Randy after he bought the series as a whim and made the prequel which I never even touched. Guess they didn't want to fork the cash for it.

Oh well, it looks pretty good.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2020)

I don't think it warrants a thread yet but this game looks like it could be pretty cool.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2020)

And just a brief gameplay trailer, only a minute long.


----------



## martryn (Aug 13, 2020)

I own the Pathfinder game.  For a campaign that I literally fucking DMed, I hated the gameplay.  Combat was pretty decent, especially with the mod that makes it turn-based, but the kingdom management that should have worked like a charm in a fucking video game made it unplayable.  A better tutorial of how it worked would have been nice.  As it is, I haven't the slightest clue why I could do certain things but I couldn't do certain other things, or why I couldn't do something that seemed like the game was saying I could.  Bullshit.  That game and the awfulness that was 2nd edition Pathfinder has made me walk away from tabletop role-playing games.  Nothing will ever top the years of 3.5 DnD and the release of Pathfinder 1st edition. 

I'll check out the rest of your suggestions, though.  Thanks a bunch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 13, 2020)

martryn said:


> I'll check out the rest of your suggestions, though. Thanks a bunch.


Add me on Steam, I will probably know more and I have friends that only play Action RPGs and CRPGs.

Those are just newer ones that I remembered.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What the fuck.
> 
> Homeworld 3 was crowdfunded?!
> 
> ...




Yeah, I actually made a thread months ago when it was first announced but it didn’t get much traction. I’ll make a new one once they start making more frequent updates.

They’ve been hyping up the “megaliths” for months now and I’m really curious how they’ll fit into the core gameplay, even if these things have always filled me with existential dread.


----------



## martryn (Aug 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Add me on Steam, I will probably know more and I have friends that only play Action RPGs and CRPGs.



Uhm, ok.  But you're not going to reveal to the world all the sex games that I play, are you?  Cause fuck you, HuniePop is both fun, and hilarious.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 13, 2020)

martryn said:


> Uhm, ok.  But you're not going to reveal to the world all the sex games that I play, are you?  Cause fuck you, HuniePop is both fun, and hilarious.


I have close to 2000 games on Steam even Hentai ones because why the fuck not. Do I play them,  I would rather watch porn 

I don't really give a darn what people play!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2020)

martryn said:


> Yeah, I suppose I could.  I played and enjoyed the first game in the series, but I never played the second.  I have heard only good things about it.



Play the series in order then. They all have great things going for it. Witcher 2 has the best main story of the series, by far.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Play the series in order then. They all have great things going for it. Witcher 2 has the best main story of the series, by far.



Now if only it had decent characters to go along with it.

(Aside from Letho. Letho was a boss.)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2020)

Krory said:


> Now if only it had decent characters to go along with it.
> 
> (Aside from Letho. Letho was a boss.)



Bunch of them. Your old bros Dandelion and Zoltan. Your newest broest of bros Roche and your angry PETA Elf frenemy Iorveth. Sassy Triss. The asshole mages. The Kings too.

That Letho was the best character is the cherry on top. 3 barely passed over content from 2's story and that was pretty weak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Bunch of them. Your old bros Dandelion and Zoltan. Your newest broest of bros Roche and your angry PETA Elf frenemy Iorveth. Sassy Triss. The asshole mages. The Kings too.*
> 
> That Letho was the best character is the cherry on top. 3 barely passed over content from 2's story and that was pretty weak.



Hardest of optimistics.


----------



## martryn (Aug 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Play the series in order then. They all have great things going for it. Witcher 2 has the best main story of the series, by far.



I tried to go back and play the first one last year, and I just could NOT get into it again.  The controls, I think.

I tried the same thing with Dragon Age: Origin, too.  Same story.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2020)

martryn said:


> I tried to go back and play the first one last year, and I just could NOT get into it again.  The controls, I think.
> 
> I tried the same thing with Dragon Age: Origin, too.  Same story.



I meant the 2nd game. It has more traditional controls. 



Krory said:


> Hardest of optimistics.



Let me guess, 3 is the best cause of Yennefer and Ciri?


----------



## martryn (Aug 13, 2020)

I might go back and try again.  I can get used to the controls, I bet.  Maybe there are modding options or something.  I am a bit of a completionist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 13, 2020)

martryn said:


> I might go back and try again.  I can get used to the controls, I bet.  Maybe there are modding options or something.  I am a bit of a completionist.


I am not a completionist at  all


----------



## Karma (Aug 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am not a completionist at  all


Wheres the viper school gear?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 13, 2020)

Karma said:


> Wheres the viper school gear?


Probably at display in my house next to the vampire armor.


Been 1 year since I last played The Witcher 3.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2020)

Aaaaand now Epic Games is going to war with Apple and Google.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I meant the 2nd game. It has more traditional controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, 3 is the best cause of Yennefer and Ciri?



No, Triss was just garbage in 2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2020)

Krory said:


> Aaaaand now Epic Games is going to war with Apple and Google.



That's nice. Fuck all of 'em.


----------



## Karma (Aug 13, 2020)

Krory said:


> No, Triss was just garbage in 2.


Still salty at how CDPR lampshades the shit shes done to Geralt.

She legit drugs Geralt to make him sex with her in the books.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2020)

The poor multi billion dollar company is being bullied by the other multi billion dollar company so it sues because it wants more billions. *Finally* some justice!

I mean, we all know the Epic Launcher doesn't take a cut from their devs, right?

Right?

Oh, it does? Oh, that's perfectly fine. They don't have a monopoly like Apple does on smartphones so they can circumvent that shit with all the high moral ground in the world.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2020)

It's all so embarrassing....


----------



## Ren. (Aug 13, 2020)

Epic sues someone over exclusivity  



Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, it does? Oh, that's perfectly fine. They don't have a monopoly like Apple does on smartphones so they can circumvent that shit with all the high moral ground in the world.


Neah they don't have a monopoly they want to force one with Fortnite money.

Ask the devs that wanted to put games on Epic and also Steam:

EPIC wanted nothing to do with them anymore.


----------



## Simon (Aug 13, 2020)

i live

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 14, 2020)

EP.2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2020)

:gitgud


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 14, 2020)

Resident Evil 7 just became Capcom's second most successful individual game.

I would be real worried about the series overall direction if REmake 2 wasn't doing similar numbers just behind 6 and 5 by a few thousand. Those next remakes better invest on adding instead of cutting.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Resident Evil 7 just became Capcom's second most successful individual game.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Resident Evil 7 just became Capcom's second most successful individual game.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Those next remakes better invest on adding instead of cutting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Resident Evil 7 just became Capcom's second most successful individual game.
> 
> I would be real worried about the series overall direction if REmake 2 wasn't doing similar numbers just behind 6 and 5 by a few thousand. Those next remakes better invest on adding instead of cutting.



A proper gamble would be the next numbered game having REmake gameplay to gauge which style to continue with for further mainline games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> A proper gamble would be the next numbered game having REmake gameplay to gauge which style to continue with for further mainline games.



I think they're relegating that to remakes for now, judging from the rumors. Since 7 has some strong legs, I doubt they'll go for TPS for mainline straight away. I give it 3, 4 games of FPS before they rethink shit again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Linkdarkside !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I think they're relegating that to remakes for now, judging from the rumors. Since 7 has some strong legs, I doubt they'll go for TPS for mainline straight away. I give it 3, 4 games of FPS before they rethink shit again.



That's fair as long as we get REmake gameplay. Next should be Code Veronica.


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2020)

Well RE4 is garbage anyway so who cares about that remake, just gimme CODE: Veronica.

Rumor was the team that did RE3 is doing the RE4 remake - the team that did the RE2 remake went to help finish up work on Village, but once Village is done they will supposedly start to work on a CV remake.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 14, 2020)

There's a sale on The Handsome collection $229.99 cut down to about $19.99. The Lillith DLC is about $5 atm for the next couple days (ends Aug. 20th).

Time to get it.


----------



## Six (Aug 14, 2020)

Where has Fall Guys been my entire life?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> A proper gamble would be the next numbered game having REmake gameplay to gauge which style to continue with for further mainline games.



Looked into the actual numbers of the series and your take still makes plenty sense since the action trifecta, Resident Evil 5,4 and 6  in that order (4 has like six 1 million spots on the Platinum list) are still the most successful games of the series, with 7 and REmake 2 just behind them. 2 is still the most impressive since it's the only one without any sort of re-release which even 7 had with its Gold Edition.

Oh yeah, Dead Rising, UMxC 3 for and DmC: DE for current gen just hit a million too. Strider too after all these years. DMC5 is close to dem 4 million. Considering every Special Edition hit above a million sales, it would retarded not to release it for 5. So I'm gonna hold hope for that down the line but not any time soon. Probably after Itsuno finishes his current game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Looked into the actual numbers of the series and your take still makes plenty sense since the action trifecta, Resident Evil 5,4 and 6  in that order (4 has like six 1 million spots on the Platinum list) are still the most successful games of the series, with 7 and REmake 2 just behind them. 2 is still the most impressive since it's the only one without any sort of re-release which even 7 had with its Gold Edition.
> 
> Oh yeah, Dead Rising, UMxC 3 for and DmC: DE for current gen just hit a million too. Strider too after all these years. DMC5 is close to dem 4 million. Considering every Special Edition hit above a million sales, it would retarded not to release it for 5. So I'm gonna hold hope for that down the line but not any time soon. Probably after Itsuno finishes his current game.



Honestly RE8 so far sounds like RE1-7 meshed together into one unholy mixture of every RE trope the series has seen with added Van Helsing for the fuck of it. I was just purely talking about gameplay and camera perspective. I still think RE7 was made for Youtuber bucks but somehow Capcom forgot they have actual competent devs there and a solid game design + engine that it worked for others too. I feel RE8 is discarding a lot of RE7 elements, so both the exclusive REmake and RE7 crowd can enjoy the game. I haven't played 7 yet, and 8 isn't out, so I may be talking out of my ass. But that's the vibe I am getting. But also, this is why RE8 trailer kinda hyped me up, ignoring the FPS gameplay. It was corny RE. I love that stuff.

I've been nagging my casual friends to get REmake 2. And one of them just got it and finished it. So I'm doing my part. 

UMvC3 hitting 1 mil is pretty dope. Tho I have zero hopes for a new entry, at least maybe we'll get new ports of MvC2 and 3 in 10 years or so when cross-ocean online play isn't dogshit.

DmC DE is whatever. The Dante alt in DMC5 was good so hopefully that's the *only *thing we'll get out of it in the future. They're gonna make us beg for DMC5SE I swear. Not cool Capcom, not everyone is into Femdom. Unless it's Ivy Valentine or Bayonetta.

Strider needs a Ninja Gaiden Black Revengeance game. Not even kidding. Tho I wonder about the appeal. He's not a very popular character apart from extreme Capcom nerds and Mahevl guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2020)

*Don't fuck with a Witch: Ryu Hayabusa.


----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2020)

Yakuza multiversal pizza Dante with the crucible gets bayonetta instantly preggo


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Ren. (Aug 16, 2020)

Dammmmmmm girl


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2020)

Anyone else get addicted to Slay the Spire, or similar rogue-lite / deckbuilding games?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Dammmmmmm girl


I played this in 2017


----------



## Ren. (Aug 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I played this in 2017


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 17, 2020)

Huh...A POE spinoff huh ?

I fucking love the setting and the lore of the  series so that is good and maybe with this we will get to explore some events like the Saint's War. 

But i'm seriously worried about the writing keeping in mind that the quality of Obsidian's writing was already iffy in PoE 1 and dropped considerable in 2 .

Same with the overall gameplay, after ToW i expect this to be a dumbed down version of....TES ? Wait ... that doesn't make sense. TES is a dumbed down version of TES so i guess it will be...TES lite ? 

We'll see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2020)

An Elder Scrolls POE spinoff? hmm


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 17, 2020)

Idk...all i see is The Outer Worlds  in fantasy land. 
Hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Krory (Aug 17, 2020)

Y'all slow as fuck


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 17, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Huh...A POE spinoff huh ?
> 
> I fucking love the setting and the lore of the  series so that is good and maybe with this we will get to explore some events like the Saint's War.
> 
> ...





The World said:


> An Elder Scrolls POE spinoff? hmm




It's looks more like AAA Arx Fatalis than it does Elder Scrolls. Especially cause it doesn't look like cheaply made garbage Bethesda Studios visuals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 17, 2020)

I guess ?
I don't see present Obsidian bothering to give you a kickass spell system tho or any other fun system for that matter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 18, 2020)

Let's see how it goes. Still have more hope out of them than fucking Bethesda devs.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 18, 2020)

That goes without saying cuz Bethesda has  set the bar so low ...it ain't hard to go above them.
It's just that i've been so disappointed with  ToW that i have a sour taste in my mouth.
"Corporations are bad mkay "  
I can imagine in this one ... "Gods are bad mkay" ? "Gods aren't real gods mkay "? "Animancy is bad mkay " ?
Ugh...


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2020)

Mind you I think these games are dogshit but I know why Ryza is selling three times the amount of whatever came before.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 18, 2020)

Bewbs and thicc sells.

Color me shocked.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 18, 2020)

Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I don't play those games.

But bigger thighs is always the correct answer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 18, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> That goes without saying cuz Bethesda has  set the bar so low ...it ain't hard to go above them.
> It's just that i've been so disappointed with  ToW that i have a sour taste in my mouth.
> "Corporations are bad mkay "
> I can imagine in this one ... "Gods are bad mkay" ? "Gods aren't real gods mkay "? "Animancy is bad mkay " ?
> Ugh...



It was a little too obvious but there's still plenty of fun writing in ToW. But their new team of writers doesn't hold a candle to their old guard. Shame Avelone left with such a tremendous beef with them.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It was a little too obvious but there's still plenty of fun writing in ToW. But their new team of writers doesn't hold a candle to their old guard. Shame Avelone left with such a tremendous beef with them.


I mean yeah, there were nuggets of good stuff in ToW , some legit funny shit , and some quests were decent as far as writing goes but the problem was that it was a one hit pony. They overused the shit out of that satire and didn't  offer much else. 

And yes, too bad about Avelone. I mean compare Durance's or the Grieving Mother's writing which were handled by him with pretty much everything else in PoE and that is the difference .


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't play those games.
> 
> But bigger thighs is always the correct answer.


Lol same


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Mind you I think these games are dogshit but I know why Ryza is selling three times the amount of whatever came before.


I honestly had tried multiple Atelier games and Ryza was the first one that felt modern enough to grab me. I mean yeah she's hotter than most of the protagonists, but it's also a more streamlined, user friendly game. 

And the thing that really got me to give this one a go was Ramzaes making a video about the game (even though he didn't like it). 

The only thing I want from them is a dub, but the game isn't bad at all. And Ryza also kind of adorable which I think helps drive her popularity even more.


----------



## Krory (Aug 18, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Grieving Mother's writing


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2020)

Sega about to bring dat sweet Atlus catalog to Master Race. Took a fucking pandemic for Sega of Japan to wake the fuck up. Sega of Europe should be making this company's decisions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2020)

I hope the 3DS titles somehow make it.


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 19, 2020)

Put Skies of Arcadia on Steam, you stupid geniuses


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sega about to bring dat sweet Atlus catalog to Master Race. Took a fucking pandemic for Sega of Japan to wake the fuck up. Sega of Europe should be making this company's decisions.






Disquiet said:


> Put Skies of Arcadia on Steam, you stupid geniuses


----------



## Naruto (Aug 19, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sega about to bring dat sweet Atlus catalog to Master Race. Took a fucking pandemic for Sega of Japan to wake the fuck up. Sega of Europe should be making this company's decisions.



 You'll never see it com-iiiiiiing


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2020)

What in the ching chong Nioh chinese Sekiro??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2020)

Combat and visuals look good, although the path seems very linear in that segment.


----------



## Karma (Aug 20, 2020)

It's been like 10 years since the last good Journey to the West game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2020)

It looks good but devoid of style. Not pretentious enough for a video game. They need to mess with the colors a bit to make it pop.


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2020)

Those ending areas look like they came straight from a Bayonetta/Nier/DMC/Soulsborne mashup


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2020)

I really miss Conan talking shit about games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2020)

August pick up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> August pick up.



Got both them on my watch, lemme know how they are, dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Got both them on my watch, lemme know how they are, dude.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2020)

This Epic/Apple battle is already so hilarious.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2020)

Unplayable


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 22, 2020)

...Huh.
Plss don't be live service BS or RPG-style bullet/  strike sponge.

Nice setpieces and combat looks fun tho


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Sinoka (Aug 24, 2020)

EP.3
Next episode will be the last

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 25, 2020)

Treading dangerously close to Berserk 2017. But Capcom listens to this kind of feedback much better than Konami so if watching this garbage on Netflix will help DD2's case. I'll watch it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2020)

Salty much?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 25, 2020)

I recognize that epic meme.

Liked and retweeted.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 25, 2020)

New and improved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2020)

WHY IS THE PAWN A HYBRID VOCATION?

JESUS CHRIST, NETFLIX, YOU RUIN EVERYTHING.


----------



## Karma (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2020)

>7 million units on Steam


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2020)

7 fucking million.

Devolver literally making AAA money with fucking joke games. Love it.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 26, 2020)

Anyone who watched Takeshi's Castle should play this.

Fall Guys is absolutely awesome if you play it with friends.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2020)

It's a hilarious game to watch with a good streamer.

ie, not TimTheTatman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2020)

This thing is too fucking adorable for words.


----------



## The World (Aug 27, 2020)

Krory said:


> It's a hilarious game to watch with a good streamer.
> 
> ie, not TimTheTatman


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2020)

The GOTY has finally arrived.

Well until Cyberpunk is here.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >7 million units on Steam


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2020)

Also this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2020)

>Resident Evil and Wesker trending

OoooooMaiiiiiGoooowwwd

>Netflex Series


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2020)

This is because you idiots kept saying you wanted more Wesker.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2020)

Krory said:


> This is because you idiots kept saying you wanted more Wesker.



Yes. It’s our fault, they’re making Resident Evil Stranger things. Totally what Wesker is all about.


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2020)

Then again, the reboot movie actually sounds _worse_.


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yes. It’s our fault, they’re making Resident Evil Stranger things. *Totally what Weaker is all about.*



It basically is.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 27, 2020)

Krory said:


> Then again, the reboot movie actually sounds _worse_.


ReBoot movie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2020)

Krory said:


> It basically is "not".



Fixed for accuracy.

Also, who gives a shit about Netflix doing a Stranger Things clone with Resident Evil. We're asking for more Wesker in the games, not shitty adaptations. 

That fucking chinese knockoff looking Dragon's Dogma anime seems better than this.


----------



## The World (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2020)

Bayonetta to bayo 3 devs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2020)

Sumo Digital really is the last bastion of arcade racers. This shit is old SEGA through and through.


----------



## Krory (Aug 28, 2020)

Apparently the Fortnite x Marvel crossover is going to be canon in Earth-616.  Marvel will be release comic books that introduce the Fortnite characters into the Marvel comic universe and talk about the story being portrayed in the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2020)

These companies are so fucking petty, it's hilarious.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2020)

The phrase "Fortnite competitor PUBG" is so unintentionally hilarious. One of those things you'd see in a sitcom or one of those movies about a washed up protagonist trying to get their mojo back.


----------



## Krory (Aug 28, 2020)

Funny how they still ended up supporting China and Epic with this move.


----------



## Karma (Aug 28, 2020)

10 weeks away from next gen and still no prices


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2020)

Me on my way to the cashier my with new Xbox.

Cashier: Alright. That will be TBD.99 sir.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 28, 2020)

It will be [Everything  you can afford to pay +$200], obviously.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 28, 2020)

This price thing is dumb AF. You got to give people time to save up by showing the price with 2020 not pulling any punches. I feel the PS5 is gonna be a fuckton of $$ to cough up.


----------



## Krory (Aug 28, 2020)

WorkingMoogle said:


> It will be [Everything  you can afford to pay +$200], obviously.



So it'll be $203?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Sinoka (Aug 29, 2020)

*More PS4 Games Could Come To PC*



> SIE aims to achieve robust revenue growth by accelerating the virtuous cycle that has been established for the PlayStation Platform. This entails increasing active users and play time, enhancing network services and reinforcing content IP so that consumers select PlayStation as their platform of choice.
> Targeted outcomes include growth in active users, stronger retention and a shorter cash conversion cycle, from which expanded cash flow can be expected.
> We will explore expanding our 1st party titles to the PC platform, in order to promote further growth in our profitability

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2020)

Either Horizon sold better than I thought on Steam or they're not really taking it into consideration, but regardless I still get to use this meme:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 29, 2020)

Eventually even Nintendo will start releasing their games on PC.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2020)

I finally did not-awfully in Apex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Now if they'd only confirm PC releases before the PS4/5 launches so I get to gauge whether it's worth waiting or not. 



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Eventually even Nintendo will start releasing their games on PC.



Yes please


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Now if they'd only confirm PC releases before the PS4/5 launches so I get to gauge whether it's worth waiting or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please



They'll probably do like Horizon and do years-old releases. So we'll be getting stuff like Bloodborne, Spider-Man, the first few Unchartes, Last of Us 1... then as new PS5 releases come, give us the stuff that came out this year etc.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Krory said:


> They'll probably do like Horizon and do years-old releases. So we'll be getting stuff like Bloodborne, Spider-Man, the first few Unchartes, Last of Us 1... then as new PS5 releases come, give us the stuff that came out this year etc.



I'd really appreciate old ass niche releases like Legend of Dragoon, Tokyo Jungle, and The Puppeteer but those games aren't even out as PS4 remasters yet.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2020)

Ren. said:


> The GOTY has finally arrived.
> 
> Well until Cyberpunk is here.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2020)

Sinoka said:


> *More PS4 Games Could Come To PC*


Damn someone put this up first before me.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 30, 2020)

Ah shit, they kept that race in the game.

It was the bane of my existence back when i played the game for the first time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> It was the bane of my existence back when i played the game for the first time.


There was a  glitch there .


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 31, 2020)

Pull my devil trigger. You're welcome to nominate some characters.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2020)

They're even bundling it with a CD with new Silent Hill tracks. It's almost like Konami cares.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2020)

RIP


This theme now hits harder than ever before


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 31, 2020)

RIP


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> RIP
> 
> 
> This theme now hits harder than ever before


Holy Fuck the only X-Men that I actually liked.

I even own the entire series on my external SSD.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Ah shit, they kept that race in the game.





TYPE-Rey said:


> It was the bane of my existence back when i played the game for the first time.


You and me bro.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Sep 1, 2020)

Hope they significantly improved the driving because it absolutely sucked in the all the previous games.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Hope they significantly improved the driving because it absolutely sucked in the all the previous games.


From what I saw, they kind of did.

But I finished the game 15 years ago 

I even own the original on steam before it became 500$ a copy.

I also own Wolfenstein 09 that is 5k$ a pop


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu just for you 


If you have the coins can you drop a sample of 3090 to little old me?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2020)

I wanna wait 3080 Ti, but might get 3080


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2020)

Gonna include Babylon's Fall, RE8 and Cyberpunk stuff throughout the days and the whole thing is gonna start with an Xbox showcase, hilariously enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I wanna wait 3080 Ti, but might get 3080


I don't mind a donation of a 3080


----------



## Gledania (Sep 1, 2020)

Dragon midir can suck a fat one  

this boss might be worse than sister friede


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Dragon midir can suck a fat one
> 
> this boss might be worse than sister friede


----------



## Gledania (Sep 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


>



how many time did he kill you


----------



## Karma (Sep 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Couldn't end this game.
> 
> Just too fucking long, with kilomètres to run throught


This is an example of the lesser evil in game design.

Sure players wont remember the map after they can just fast travel, but holy fuck is the alternative way worse.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2020)

Kind of surprised there's not a Crusader Kings III thread in here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2020)

I like how Corona fucked the next gen release so hard that Sony and Microsoft are just waiting for each other to spill the beans about pricing as close to release as possible. The best Sony did now is getting into a pre-order waiting list which is nothing short of fucking bizarre. 

Since they're still coming out this year. Allegedly. 

Fun times


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 2, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how Corona fucked the next gen release so hard that Sony and Microsoft are just waiting for each other to spill the beans about pricing as close to release as possible. The best Sony did now is getting into a pre-order waiting list which is nothing short of fucking bizarre.
> 
> Since they're still coming out this year. Allegedly.
> 
> Fun times




Corona is fucking me up right now. 

I’m doing another rotation in “Infectious diseases” in full hazmat gear. This is where the Half-Life suit would come in handy.


----------



## sworder (Sep 3, 2020)

Doom 4K 120FPS on the 3080

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> Corona is fucking me up right now.
> 
> I’m doing another rotation in “Infectious diseases” in full hazmat gear. This is where the Half-Life suit would come in handy.



Follow Resident Evil rules. Be so heroic that you become immune to highly infectious and virulent diseases.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2020)

Florida are trying that already, the results haven't been ideal so far.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Florida are trying that already, the results haven't been ideal so far.



That cause Florida people aren't heroic, they're more of a disease than Corona is.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 3, 2020)

Final


----------



## Gledania (Sep 4, 2020)

Time to start nioh 2 , and finish it with 0 death


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2020)

Man, I might give them shit for Cyberpunk but CD Projekt is alright.

Meanwhile a GTA 5 port for next gen costs more than the original game somehow.


----------



## Karma (Sep 4, 2020)

Guess I'll finally get my lvl 100 Geralt.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Pilaf (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm legitimately out of the loop.
Did people really not like the Spyro trilogy remaster or is this one of those jokes where the punchline depends on me not thinking too hard about it?


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 5, 2020)

I have an RTX2080. Can I assume the 3000 series will be compatible with my motherboard?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 5, 2020)

~

Dope.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 5, 2020)

Hexen 3 



Damn this is so day one buy.

Heretic, Hexen and Hexen II Zehaha


----------



## Ren. (Sep 5, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> I have an RTX2080. Can I assume the 3000 series will be compatible with my motherboard?


Has nothing to do with the motherbord.

ALL GPUs use Pci Express


----------



## Ren. (Sep 5, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, I might give them shit for Cyberpunk but CD Projekt is alright.
> 
> Meanwhile a GTA 5 port for next gen costs more than the original game somehow.


 Yes and meanwhile you support Nintendork with exclusivities but shit on Cyberpunk!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes and meanwhile you support Nintendork with exclusivities but shit on Cyberpunk!



I support games and developers I like, dumbass. Very astute of you.

And Bayonetta 3 will absolutely be a much better game than Cyberpunk, champ. But they, I'm sure your turbo nerd computer will manage to play that pathetic looking combat at 120fps.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2020)

The thing is it looks like next gen games are going to cost more. I remember reading that if you have the new COD they're going to let you get it for the PS5 and whatever the new XBOX is called by paying the ten dollar difference and they're not the only company citing that price point.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The thing is it looks like next gen games are going to cost more. I remember reading that if you have the new COD they're going to let you get it for the PS5 and whatever the new XBOX is called by paying the ten dollar difference and they're not the only company citing that price point.



Some companies are on a wait and see stance. The greediest companies already jumped into that pricing point like Activision, EA and Take 2.

The thing with Microsoft's ecosystem is that you'll just be able to buy a last gen copy and transfer it to your next gen version. Unless the company is especially greedy and bypasses that feature. Like we've just seen with Cawadooty. But that CD Projekt managed to pull it off with PS is a really good sign but I don't expect this pro-consumer attitude to be the norm even though it's really cool that it's actually becoming a thing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some companies are on a wait and see stance. The greediest companies already jumped into that pricing point like Activision, EA and Take 2.
> 
> The thing with Microsoft's ecosystem is that you'll just be able to buy a last gen copy and transfer it to your next gen version. Unless the company is especially greedy and bypasses that feature. Like we've just seen with Cawadooty. But that CD Projekt managed to pull it off with PS is a really good sign but I don't expect this pro-consumer attitude to be the norm even though it's really cool that it's actually becoming a thing.


Game prices really don’t need to go up if they’re going to also charge us monthly fees for live services games or nickel and dime us with cosmetic and non cosmetic dlc. 

Like they worked so hard to normalize dlc last gen and now they’ve gone and raised prices. Honestly the digital games should be cheaper. It’s bullshit they’re not.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Game prices really don’t need to go up if they’re going to also charge us monthly fees for live services games or nickel and dime us with cosmetic and non cosmetic dlc.
> 
> Like they worked so hard to normalize dlc last gen and now they’ve gone and raised prices. Honestly the digital games should be cheaper. It’s bullshit they’re not.



Games shouldn't be released as unfinished, buggy pieces of shit just to meet a quarterly release and make money as fast as possible just because patches are so easy to roll out but where we are.

Big bucks are made through cyclical releases, regardless of quality, and normalization of shitty moves based on taking more from the player and charging for what used to be an inherent feature of a game. This is why psychologists are a normal hire for big AAA nowadays because they want to get into the mind of the "consumer" and get that dopamine rush out of paying money which is why you get to make shit like the avengers which is a fucking single player built around microtransactions. Or any multiplayer game you can possibly think of.

Shit's so bad that I'm glad for little pro-consumer victories and for certain monetization tactics being basically blacklisted because of how bad shit got at one point. And Cyberpunk 2077 is confirmed to be $60 so there you go. Baby steps.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 7, 2020)

Jacking up prices as the economy is being fisted by a pandemic is just despicable.

Maybe AAA games wouldn't cost so much to develop if these pricks weren't always pushing for cutting-edge graphics and trying to reach the broadest possble audience of ungrateful dipshits.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Lord Trollbias !!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Lord Trollbias !!!


Thanks buddy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2020)

**Fucking Sigma versions*
*
Tecmo's still fucking retarded with Ninja Gaiden, I see. Thank God for the Bone's BC.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2020)

Theres Sigma version of NG 2 ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Theres Sigma version of NG 2 ?



There's like 2 different versions of NG2. Sigma 2 and Sigma 2 Plus. They're all neutered, censored and add terrible content with DoA bitches that are fucking worthless.

Sigma 1 has its redeeming qualities and good ideas and while I vastly prefer Black, I would still say it's a pretty decent alternative. Sigma 2 is fucking garbage through and through.

It honestly feels an attempt by Tecmo to phase out Itakagi's games since he and a few members of his team won a huge lawsuit against them for unpaid royalties and shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There's like 2 different versions of NG2. Sigma 2 and Sigma 2 Plus. They're all neutered, censored and add terrible content with DoA bitches that are fucking worthless.
> 
> Sigma 1 has its redeeming qualities and good ideas and while I vastly prefer Black, I would still say it's a pretty decent alternative. Sigma 2 is fucking garbage through and through.
> 
> It honestly feels an attempt by Tecmo to phase out Itakagi's games since he and a few members of his team won a huge lawsuit against them for unpaid royalties and shit.



Yeah. But analong boob mechanics.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2020)

I can't believe this game wasn't posted about before, if it was I searched and it didn't come up. 



And you call yourselves weebs?


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 10, 2020)

Anyone hype on the new RTX 3060 / 3070 / 3080 / 3090 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 10, 2020)

Joe Maya said:


> 3070


This one...


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> This one...




Just get the 3080.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 10, 2020)

Joe Maya said:


> Just get the 3080.


NO, I need to get all the rest also.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 10, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And you call yourselves weebs?


I now want to play a game "13 weebs" that's a tongue-in-cheek RPG where you recruit a party of 13 different stereotypical weebs to go on a grand adventure in the land of Anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2020)

WorkingMoogle said:


> I now want to play a game "13 weebs" that's a tongue-in-cheek RPG where you recruit a party of 13 different stereotypical weebs to go on a grand adventure in the land of Anime.


I'm sure some American indie dev started it with huge kick starter backing and is still working on it now. 

Some say if you listen closely you can still hear him coding with the two finger hunt and peck method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2020)

Joe Maya said:


> Anyone hype on the new RTX 3060 / 3070 / 3080 / 3090 ?


for 3080 Super/Ti with 20GB VRAM


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 10, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm sure some American indie dev started it with huge kick starter backing and is still working on it now.
> 
> Some say if you listen closely you can still hear him coding with the two finger hunt and peck method.


We can fill this out:

- The Edgelord with the _most tragic backstory ever._
- The 40-year-old-man with an unhealthy obsession with "magical girl" anime.
- The attractive cosplayer that doesn't really know anything about anime but likes the attention she gets.
- The less attractive cosplayer that has absolutely spot-on perfect costume recreations of her creations.
- The 13-year-old DBZ obsessed fan that takes 9 rounds of successive transformations before he can attack.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 10, 2020)

WorkingMoogle said:


> I now want to play a game "13 weebs" that's a tongue-in-cheek RPG where you recruit a party of 13 different stereotypical weebs to go on a grand adventure in the land of Anime.



That is Shin Sekai no Yori


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> for 3080 Super/Ti with 20GB VRAM


I spent $1350 bucks for the 2080ti now I need to sell it somehow for the 3090


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 10, 2020)

The World said:


> I spent $1350 bucks for the 2080ti now I need to sell it somehow for the 3090




You're not alone lol


----------



## Karma (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2020)

Congratulations. It's a little shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2020)

Dope

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2020)

Huh. 
Not so dope. The character models are fucking mobileshit tier.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 11, 2020)

The first guy is fun to listen to lol


----------



## Mael (Sep 11, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion time: F-Zero GX has a really good workout track or two.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> for 3080 Super/Ti with 20GB VRAM


AMD said they will do a 16GB 6900XT for 550$ ~ 3080


----------



## Ren. (Sep 11, 2020)

@Blade did you knew about this ?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 11, 2020)

Your browser does not support the video tag.


----------



## Karma (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 11, 2020)

Shit publisher, again as I said HB tier game for me.

And some bitched against me ...


----------



## Ren. (Sep 11, 2020)

@GrizzlyClaws


----------



## Naruto (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2020)

I had no idea who these guys were until they published Bloodstained and Control. 

Now the only idea I have about them is that they're fucking terrible at their job and that's saying something since I'm used to AAA publishers being stupid as hell. I hope Artplay and Remedy never work with these fucks again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 12, 2020)

This reminds me of this:


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 12, 2020)

I basically grew up with the Panzer Dragoon series, but Zwei is really where it started getting good.

It's a Saga remake I'd really want, but they will never, ever do that. They'll never even rerelease the original.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> I basically grew up with the Panzer Dragoon series, but Zwei is really where it started getting good.
> 
> It's a Saga remake I'd really want, but they will never, ever do that. They'll never even rerelease the original.



The original was more of a 3D graphics exhibition blow out than a game they really invested in. When I read that, it made sense cause it blew my fucking mind when I played a demon in my local blockbuster back in the 90s. Zwei was when they focused on making it a proper complete game, shit's awesome. Orta is probably still the best rail shooter out there.

I know the dudes behind this remake are already remaking Zwei and their main goal is remaking Saga if they're successful enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2020)

Dayum.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 12, 2020)

Man those new RTX cards look insane.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 13, 2020)

As a Homeworld 3 backer on Fig.co, I've been invited to the first technical test of Homeworld Mobile which will reportedly begin soon. 

This is a trailer from February:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Man those new RTX cards look insane.



Can't wait to sell a kidney and a half to buy one, just so I can play indie and poorly optimized weab games on the sumbitch.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 13, 2020)

As someone who lives in a cave and has modest expenses, I can blow money on new hardware and not go hungry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> As someone who *lives in a cave* and has modest expenses, I can blow money on new hardware and not go hungry.



Priorities


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2020)

Who needs running water when you can run 8k@280fps


----------



## Karma (Sep 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2020)

I-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2020)

Morbid Retro Sci fi is my JAM.


Them Polacks upping their game still.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 15, 2020)

The fact that I'm living through the 80s again brings me so much fucking joy.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2020)

Still not getting a PS5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

The World said:


> Still not getting a PS5



This post has the same energy as a lost puppy.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2020)

I wish the anime were as cool as this opening but probably not


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

The World said:


> I wish the anime were as cool as this opening but probably not



Heh. That's kinda cool.

Guess I'll watch it and see how they pull it off.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This post has the same energy as a lost puppy.


I'm always late to the party I'm sick man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

The World said:


> I'm always late to the party I'm sick man


Oooo that sword, reminds me of last year 

Pussy drop that black knight shield.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu let's see your baby killed


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 16, 2020)

MISTAH POTTAH


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 16, 2020)

Fable 4 seems to be the only reason I would get an Xbox.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)

Sad news: 


You had a good run, rest well old friend.


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

GOAT handheld, @Naruto is wrong

edit: I miss streetpassing


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)

I have been playing it and my Vita a lot. I modded the Vita to play old Fire Emblem games and I have been playing Fire Emblem 13 and Persona Q2 on the 2DS


----------



## Mael (Sep 17, 2020)

I forgot how absolutely frustrating playing Serious Sam was when I've got super OCD about my health and armor every battle.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm hating these requests in FFX. I'd rather be hit with a category 5 hurricane than play this POS game again...............


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2020)

I can finally play BB. Fuck getting a PS4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

Mael said:


> I forgot how absolutely frustrating playing Serious Sam was when I've got super OCD about my health and armor every battle.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu :gitgud


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2020)

Too pure for vidya.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2020)

RE Engine Titles:

RE7
REmake 2
Devil May Cry 5
REmake 3
RE8 (upcoming)
Pragmata (upcoming)
Monster Hunter Rise (upcoming)
CapGod about to bitch slap this upcoming gen. Really hope SF6 is on this engine.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 18, 2020)

Chocobo Catcher for the Sun Sigil is pure cancer. My blood pressure is soaring atm.

Hope whoever designed this mini game deserves life in prison.....


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 18, 2020)

^ That's the only one of those @#$@ing crests I didn't get.  Tried forever, read guides, read all the "oh, it's not as hard as it sounds, sometimes it wins itself!"

@#$@ that.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 18, 2020)

I have 0.08 time atm. 

I missed this sigil 3 times in the past 15 mins..... All I needed was 1-2 more baloons each course. I would pay $15 just for all the sigils from Ninty E-Shop unlocked.

If I don't get it by 6 am tomorrow (Staying up until I get it) Imma just move on to X-2. This game shitty minigame isn't worth high blood pressure and stress I'm feeling right now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 18, 2020)

You're closer than I ever got.  I'm gonna guess I tried it at least 2000 times.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm giving up for now. Chest pains aren't getting any better and I need to lower my BP down some levels. FF X-2 probably has even more BS so I'm gonna try and play somethign waaayyyyy easier for the time being.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2020)

NSFW but like why is this [Midnight Castle Succubus] on Steam's front page? Hentai tentacle metroidvania what in the actual fuck?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 19, 2020)

The World said:


> NSFW but like why is this [Midnight Castle Succubus] on Steam's front page? Hentai tentacle metroidvania what in the actual fuck?


Has a 93%, that is why and This game is marked as 'Adult Only'. You are seeing this game because you have set your preferences to allow this content.

Added to the wishlist because I can.


----------



## Simon (Sep 20, 2020)

Anyone playing that Splunky 2? Or uh... just me? ok.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2020)

Simon said:


> Anyone playing that Splunky 2? Or uh... just me? ok.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2020)

2020's lowest point @Vault


----------



## Vault (Sep 20, 2020)

Jon Snow said:


> 2020's lowest point @Vault


FFS 

They set up for it to fail. The fact they are remastering a game with a 5 hour campaign. Instead of doing a Onimusha mastered collection. 

Fuck Capcom. I'm so mad. Look at Ghost of Tsushima that is selling really well, they came to a completely wrong conclusion from this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2020)

Capcom not making a modern Onimusha when samurai games from west and east are making gangbusters is almost as dumb as them not making a modern Dino Crisis just when Jurassic World is making all the money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom not making a modern Onimusha when samurai games from west and east are making gangbusters is almost as dumb as them not making a modern Dino Crisis just when Jurassic World is making all the money.



Yes. And RE Engine Cyberbots but single player would be literal tetas. Also, Strider Ninja Gaiden Rising.


----------



## Karma (Sep 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2020)

Holy shit. Kindly fuck off Microsoft.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

it wil still be on my PC though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy shit. Kindly fuck off Microsoft.



Ech. Please no. Fucking hell.

And it might just happen too since Zenimax is owned by a lawyer firm or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2020)

It's official


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

BIG NEWS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2020)

> The transaction is subject to customary closing conditions and completion of regulatory review. *Microsoft expects the acquisition to close in the second half of fiscal year 2021* and to have minimal impact to non-GAAP operating income in fiscal years 2021 and 2022. Non-GAAP excludes the expected impact of purchase accounting adjustments, as well as integration and transaction-related expenses. For more information, please visit the  from Phil Spencer, EVP Gaming at Microsoft.



Guessing Ghostwire and Deathloop are still timed exclusives for now, this purchase's effect wont be felt until 2022.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2020)

Also, inb4 Doom online co-op multiplayer.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

> e will be adding Bethesda’s iconic franchises to Xbox Game Pass for console and PC


yesss, Phil my boy, give me that PC gamepass in my veins


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

Im'ma honest

having a PC, i see no reason to ever buy an Xbox
but I like Micro$oft

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

@SakuraLover16


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2020)

I can see Microsoft still allowing inferior ports on the Switch/Switch 2. But Sony owners just took a huge hit.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 21, 2020)

Wasn't too keen on new Xbox, but this changes things.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

must be nice to be in the gaming business when you have Market Cap of ~1.5-1.6T+


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

> Under the terms of the agreement, Microsoft will acquire ZeniMax Media for $7.5 billion in cash.


they paid 7.5B in cash just like that, bam 

pocket change


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im'ma honest
> 
> having a PC, i see no reason to ever buy an Xbox
> but I like Micro$oft


after buying gears 4 for Windows 10, I'll never buy another game from the MS Store again. I hate how you can't access/move the game files on your PC unlike other PC platforms. If you ever wanted to move its location, you would have to uninstall the game and re-download it and install it again. DUMB


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

dont XSeX pre-orders start in like a day or so ? 

marketing lvl >9000


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

What did I miss?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

PS5 version of TES6 = $80
M$ version TES 6 = 10$ gamepass


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

A heavy blow?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 21, 2020)

Tbh.

Regarding Elder Scrolls and Fallout this could turn out positive because fuck knows Bethesda ran these two franchises into the ground. Imagine Fallout with an engine not from 2005 or however old it is. Though PS owners would get shafted.

But I fear for DOOM, Wolfenstein etc.

Inb4 everything just becomes a cheap multiplayer/mobile money milking station.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

I trust in Phil Spencer


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## OLK (Sep 21, 2020)

Obsidian and Bethesda both being under Microsoft gives me hope of another New Vegas type Fallout


----------



## Karma (Sep 21, 2020)

WTF


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

Jesus fucking Christ. They better not fuck with Bethesda's other companies like Arkane, Id or even Tango.

I mean, it would be worse if it was Sony cause then PC support would be either out the window or completely anemic but I fucking hate big companies being swallowed by bigger companies.

Actually, it's hilarious how Bethesda got moneyhats from Sony for timed exclusivity...and now they were fucking bought by Microsoft.

Hahahaha. This still sucks. Doom will now be automatically assigned with shitty retard console wars.


----------



## Karma (Sep 21, 2020)

I know I've memed about it before but if they actually shape up Bethesda's shitty engine and make good games I'd legit for go the PS5 and build a PC.

I'm worried about wut theyll do with Doom tho.


----------



## Karma (Sep 21, 2020)

Wonder if this will force Sony into buying 2K like they were planning


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

So far Microsoft has let the companies they've bought pretty untouched with corporate garbage unlike Rare back in the day but even Rare is doing what IT wants now.

Phil seems smart enough not to distort the outside developers under his brand. Just funnel money their way and don't anything else.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

I think that’s pretty good to be honest. I think they mentioned that they let the developers do what they want.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

Id much rather have M$ throwing its trillion+ around for gaming than ~Amazon, Google or Apple


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

8 Billion fucking dollars. Jesus. Guess they're gonna charge 80 euros for games after that little transaction.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 8 Billion fucking dollars. Jesus. Guess they're gonna charge 80 euros for games after that little transaction.


on PS5

gamepass costs 10$ monthly


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Id much rather have M$ throwing its trillion+ around for gaming than ~Amazon, Google or Apple



Lesser evil and all that. But i'd much rather have independent variety in the industry instead of a few monopolizing the fucking thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> on PS5
> 
> gamepass costs 10$ monthly



Hell, Doom Eternal sequel for $10 bucks on release? That's actually fucking insane.


----------



## Karma (Sep 21, 2020)

Idk wen they saw how much of a shit show crackdown 3 was they delayed that shit for like 3 years


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

OLK said:


> Obsidian and Bethesda both being under Microsoft gives me hope of another New Vegas type Fallout



I didn't even think of that. This is fucking hilarious. Bethesda fucked Obsidian bad with New Vegas, now they're all part of the same farm.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

yeah gamepass is actually too good to be true, value-wise

right now they are losing money on it I think, but they want to invest long-term into the userbase
netflix model


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

Karma said:


> Idk wen they saw how much of a shit show crackdown 3 was they delayed that shit for like 3 years



SHIT, WE CAN'T MAKE DECENT GAMES WORTH SHIT. WHAT DO WE DO.

Buy everyone else?

RAISE FOR THIS GENTLEMAN RIGHT HERE


----------



## Karma (Sep 21, 2020)

But seriously, these nibbas get memed on for lacking exclusive for 1 generation and their response is to buy everything?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

idk Crackdown 3 was always fucked


they have Big Todd here now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

And honestly, I can almost see Microsoft at least trying to sell a few Bethesda series on the PS5, still. Minecraft sells like hotcakes everywhere, which is why they publish it to every competitor.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

PS5 wont lose anything IMO

M$ will get publisher money + gamepass/Xbox userbase growth


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 21, 2020)

> So why the change? Because it allows us to make even better games going forward. Microsoft is an incredible partner and offers access to resources that will make us a better publisher and developer. We believe that means better games for you to play. Simply put - we believe that change is an important part of getting better. We believe in pushing ourselves to be better. To innovate. To grow.





Funny how the reasoning from Bethesda's side is basically "yeah we know our engine is shit and we hope with Microsofts help to get our shit done pls don't meme us anymore okay"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

That's just the typical bullshit PR speech every time Microsoft buys a dev.


----------



## Karma (Sep 21, 2020)

They could unironically let Obsidian develop Fallout.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 21, 2020)

They should replace Howard with someone more competent like a monkey.


----------



## Karma (Sep 21, 2020)

The DoomSlayer and Master Chef crossovers r gonna be kino tho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

Karma said:


> The DoomSlayer and Master Chef crossovers r gonna be kino tho




As long as Id makes them. Infinite looks well and dandy but Microsoft's best FPS series BY FAR is now Doom.


----------



## Karma (Sep 21, 2020)

I wouldnt be surprised if they spawn iff Halo's development to ID since 343 has no fucking clue wut they're doing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

Master Chief RIPS AND TEARS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

Karma said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if they spawn iff Halo's development to ID since 343 has no fucking clue wut they're doing.



Hope not. Between Doomguy and Master Chief, I want Doom games, not Halo.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Sep 21, 2020)

With this news i could see Ghostwire and Deathloop getting Definitive/Expanded editions exclusive for the Xbox Series X


----------



## JayK (Sep 21, 2020)

Oh no!

Fallout 76 is not coming to PS5 now! What do I do now?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I can see Microsoft still allowing inferior ports on the Switch/Switch 2. But Sony owners just took a huge hit.



Depends on if they have a PC at home or not.  If yes no change.


----------



## Karma (Sep 21, 2020)

Fable, Avowed and TES.

Only major western fantasy RPGs left r Dragon Age and Witcher for Sony.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2020)

I don't get where this optimism is coming from. MS haven't been doing well with their first party games for a good while now. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Actually, it's hilarious how Bethesda got moneyhats from Sony for timed exclusivity...and now they were fucking bought by Microsoft.



It's like how in some Third World countries when a rich asshole buys the entire family farm just to marry the daughter. 



JayK said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Fallout 76 is not coming to PS5 now! What do I do now?



Yes, because Bethesda is only Fallout.


----------



## Karma (Sep 21, 2020)

The guest characters for killer instinct r gonna be wild

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

I mean this is a new generation with very promising titles coming out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2020)

Now Sony fanboys begging Sony to buy another big company like Take Two or Capcom to "retaliate". 

Gonna quit this hobby and go breed horses. Still much less horseshit to deal with.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

> Microsoft expects the deal to close in the second half of its fiscal year 2021, which ends June 30, and *to have “minimal” impact on its adjusted operating income for the current and next fiscal years*


MS flexing that wallet


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Now Sony fanboys begging Sony to buy another big company like Take Two or Capcom to "retaliate".
> 
> Gonna quit this hobby and go breed horses. Still much less horseshit to deal with.



Sony won't be buying any major studios.  They don't have the money Microsoft does. 

If for some crazy reason they do buy out a publisher the only one I can think of is Square-Enix.    The surprise one being taking Konami games division.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> SHIT, WE CAN'T MAKE DECENT GAMES WORTH SHIT. WHAT DO WE DO.
> 
> Buy everyone else?
> 
> RAISE FOR THIS GENTLEMAN RIGHT HERE



Hey, worked for wrestling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Hey, worked for wrestling



Shit example Shirker my friend, and you know it.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 21, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Hey, worked for wrestling



It put wrestling in essentially it's second-worst era.  (The mid 90s from Mania 9 in 1993 to Bash at the beach July 7, 1996 where Hogan went heel was much much worse.)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Sony won't be buying any major studios.  They don't have the money Microsoft does.
> 
> If for some crazy reason they do buy out a publisher the only one I can think of is Square-Enix.    The surprise one being taking Konami games division.



Dude, this buyout is fucking bananas because Microsoft didn't buy a developer. It bought an entire fucking Publisher. Square Enix is much bigger than Bethesda so I doubt that'll ever happen.

Or at least I HOPE that never happens. Fucking garbage scenario.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't get where this optimism is coming from. MS haven't been doing well with their first party games for a good while now.



Well, Bethesda did say they'd still be operating normally and they're the ones publishing their games still so I hopefully Microsoft won't fuck it up. They're even honoring the PS5 timed exclusivity of Ghostwire and Deathloop. So far the only difference is that they'll release their future games on other consoles "on a case by case basis" whatever the fuck that means.

I mean, it means that Elder Scrolls and Starfield will never release on the PS5 but still. Who knows, maybe they'll even push for that and Sony will say no just like it did with crossplay.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2020)

Id software stay carrying Bethesda on their backs only to be working for the man now /cri


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Sony won't be buying any major studios.  They don't have the money Microsoft does.
> 
> If for some crazy reason they do buy out a publisher the only one I can think of is Square-Enix.    The surprise one being taking Konami games division.



My reaction was mainly to the fanboiz begging for this dumb shit.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Or at least I HOPE that never happens. Fucking garbage scenario.







Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, Bethesda did say they'd still be operating normally and they're the ones publishing their games still so I hopefully Microsoft won't fuck it up. They're even honoring the PS5 timed exclusivity of Ghostwire and Deathloop. So far the only difference is that they'll release their future games on other consoles "on a case by case basis" whatever the fuck that means.
> 
> I mean, it means that Elder Scrolls and Starfield will never release on the PS5 but still. Who knows, maybe they'll even push for that and Sony will say no just like it did with crossplay.



I don't trust it. See Infinite and how communication was junk between everyone involved. Scalebound comes to mind as well, and that game wasn't that long ago. Microsoft always had abysmal communication between devs, corporate, marketing, etc..

EDIT: I haven't read much about Sea of Thieves, but I assume it had similar problems.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2020)

You know if this was Capcom I'd be having a mental breakdown right now.


----------



## Lance (Sep 21, 2020)

Was Bethesda in the risk of going down financially?
I need to give my brain a reason as to why I am not bothered by this development.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2020)

probably want to allocate more budget to work on more empty buggy games


----------



## Shirker (Sep 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shit example Shirker my friend, and you know it.







Nemesis said:


> It put wrestling in essentially it's second-worst era.  (The mid 90s from Mania 9 in 1993 to Bash at the beach July 7, 1996 where Hogan went heel was much much worse.)



Yeah, but who cares about drastic dips in quality and the degredation of the long term health of the industry as a whole when u makin' BAAAANK, SON?!



...or y'know. I imagine that's the mentality whenever stuff like this happens. There's a reason most places over here in BurgerLand only have 2 ISPs.


----------



## Karma (Sep 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2020)

Need an Onimusha remake capcom!

And more megaman main titles

and Dragon's Dogma 2

a true Okami sequel wouldn't hurt either


----------



## Lance (Sep 21, 2020)

Why are they so stuck on 5?
SF 5. DMC 5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2020)

Shirker said:


>



E3 2021 Phil Spencer Interview: Todd Howard screwed Todd Howard. 



Lance said:


> SF 5.



SF6 shat the bed, so they're stalling with it until they can fix what's fixable with SF6 before release to avoid another SF5 situation.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 21, 2020)

Cant see the optimism that people have for Obsidian making another Fallout game when their current track record are games like Grounded and Outer Worlds


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

Lance said:


> Was Bethesda in the risk of going down financially?
> I need to give my brain a reason as to why I am not bothered by this development.


NO Zenimax is just all for the money.

For me it is all good as M$ is all for PC and Zenimax was starting to crap on all their titles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Cant see the optimism that people have for Obsidian making another Fallout game when their current track record are games like Grounded and Outer Worlds


None of those had the budged of any Fallout games.

Fallout NW and 1,2 are their games also M$ own Wasteland so a Wasteland 4 + fallout 5 Damn


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

JUST DO IT!


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it wil still be on my PC though


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> they paid 7.5B in cash just like that, bam
> 
> pocket change


Top 3 balance sheets after Apple and Google.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> E3 2021 Phil Spencer Interview: Todd Howard screwed Todd Howard



Oh my God. Todd Howard's epic manlet presence is gonna be in Microsoft's conference from now on.

"It just works!" says Todd, while the background behind him burns in hellish flames.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

The World said:


> Need an Onimusha remake capcom!



Not happening.



The World said:


> And more megaman main titles



Confirmed happening



The World said:


> Dragon's Dogma 2



All but confirmed happening.



The World said:


> a true Okami sequel wouldn't hurt either



Doubt it'll ever happen.


----------



## Simon (Sep 21, 2020)

That’s an insane get for them, holy shit


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Cant see the optimism that people have for Obsidian making another Fallout game when their current track record are games like Grounded and Outer Worlds


Grounded actually looks really nice and I heard that outer worlds was decent as well.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Grounded actually looks really nice and I heard that outer worlds was decent as well.


both not with M$'s money


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> both not with M$ money


Microsoft owns Obsidian plus while a seperate division from Microsoft Xbox is still backed up my MS financial might.


----------



## JayK (Sep 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes, because Bethesda is only Fallout.


Oh no!

No The Elder Scrolls: Blades on my PS5! What do I do now?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

JayK said:


> Oh no!
> 
> No The Elder Scrolls: Blades on my PS5! What do I do now?


Just accept your arrow to the knee!!!


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 21, 2020)

Maybe now TES 6 will come out before I need to replace this body.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 21, 2020)

TES 6 will have 3 skill trees: sword, magic and sneak.

It will have 3 armor pieces: Helmet: body, and hand/feet into one.

Dialogue options become: yes/no.

 Levels don't exist anymore. There are only 5 enemies types.

Factions are removed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

The people thinking that Fallout and Elder Scrolls are gonna change magically pull a 180º and pull AAA graphics are adorable. Todd perfected the retardation of its series to a T where they shit money. Shit ain't gonna change.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

The power of optimism is a very powerful thing!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> The power of optimism is a very powerful thing!!!



Why fix what's totally broken but still makes money?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

jesusus said:


> TES 6 will have 3 skill trees: sword, magic and sneak.
> 
> It will have 3 armor pieces: Helmet: body, and hand/feet into one.
> 
> ...


Don't remind me:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Sep 21, 2020)

I think I could do Todds job just as good if not better. Just look at game design though the lens of a 12 year old zoomer and remove anything that makes his brains hurt. Now im a millionaire


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> The power of optimism is a very powerful thing!!!





Lookadat shit. Just looked over some articles to see if they ever owned up to it and whaddya know, turns out they were planning on it even before this Microsoft bullshit happened. I forgot the new Elder Scrolls was supposed to have a new engine.

You're a like a fucking carebear, dude. You hope and fix fucked up shit by the power of positivity.

(It's still gonna be a broken mess, isn't it?)


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why fix what's totally broken but still makes money?


To build a better relationship with players.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Lookadat shit. Just looked over some articles to see if they ever owned up to it and whaddya know, turns out they were planning on it even before this Microsoft bullshit happened. I forgot the new Elder Scrolls was supposed to have a new engine.
> 
> You're a like a fucking carebear, dude. You hope and fix fucked up shit by the power of positivity.
> 
> (It's still gonna be a broken mess, isn't it?)


No it won’t. THE POWER OF POSITIVITY!!!

Always hope for the best even if you expect the worst.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> To build a better relationship with players.
> 
> No it won’t. THE POWER OF POSITIVITY!!!
> 
> Always hope for the best even if you expect the worst.


And I am the hater of consoles in this thread. 

But they have a point this is still Bugtesda .


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

With a new system it should be better!


----------



## Lance (Sep 21, 2020)

I fully expect new ES game to blow my brains out


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 21, 2020)

After 9+ goddamn years it better.

Luckily look promising.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> After 9+ goddamn years it better.
> 
> Luckily look promising.


I hate you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2020)

I see MS is following their hero, Disney, strategy. I am a little proud of them.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I see MS is following their hero, Disney, strategy. I am a little proud of them.


PlayStation: After this event there is no way Xbox can come back and step to us!

Xbox: *Proceeds to buy Bethesda and co. with pocket change*

PlayStation: 

Xbox: 

All for fun guys


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2020)

This my dude here. I love his skits and reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I see MS is following their hero, Disney, strategy. I am a little proud of them.


MS can buy DIS btw.

1.54T vs 229B


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

jesusus said:


> TES 6 will have 3 skill trees: sword, magic and sneak.
> 
> It will have 3 armor pieces: Helmet: body, and hand/feet into one.
> 
> ...


LEFAY is the gangster that invented TES, Tod is just an imbecile from TES III to Fallout 76.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> MS can buy DIS btw.
> 
> 1.54T vs 229B



Does not change what I said you tech nerd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Does not change what I said you tech nerd.



*Spoiler*: __ 





My glasses are blue, only my upper abs remained thanks to Pandemic- chan and I have a long beard now and no IShit!




And that was my finance nerd side:



A small correction was needed.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

@Karma you can ask Mariko if you don't believe me as I posted a picture of my back to her  

I am still proud of that back to this day Zehaha.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a handsome nerd. But a nerd none the less.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 22, 2020)

Why do I look like trash ;-;


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are a handsome nerd. But a nerd none the less.


I was the MVP of my basketball team 

You need a 2m @Light  to defeat my ass.

Now I finished 4 Audits and I am going to jog


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2020)

Yeah, you joke today.

Just wait until there's 19 different versions of Elder Scrolls 6 though.

"Sure you can enjoy the base game with ES6 - Home edition but if you want to use the enhanced graphics pack you need the Gamer edition, if you want to install or work with mods that's the subscription-based ES6-Modders, and of course ES6-ModdersUltra if you want the full ES6 experience with all the features available!"

You'll need a 3-page PDF chart to figure out which DLC options will work for which versions.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yeah, you joke today.
> 
> Just wait until there's 19 different versions of Elder Scrolls 6 though.
> 
> ...


Game pass and the problem is solved.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 22, 2020)

Have I missed my chance!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What am I looking at here?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What am I looking at here?


A picture on the internet and a joke


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What am I looking at here?



Small dick energy


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Small dick energy


 

Me: Bitches STFU 
Now dicks have energy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> A picture on the internet and a joke



It better be. I don't have the energy for such a complicated ban.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It better be. I don't have the energy for such a complicated ban.


Did the search for you:

*Spoiler*: __ 








It is a dude without his shirt doing a selfie


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## JayK (Sep 22, 2020)

as if anyone would ever want to buy Sega


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2020)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yeah, you joke today.
> 
> Just wait until there's 19 different versions of Elder Scrolls 6 though.
> 
> ...



Elder Scrolls: Beach Volleyball  with ultra high res texture packs, available for free! *250gb space is required from your drive to install this mod*







Anyway, wtf is Rockstar doing right now?? We need dat GTA6 announcement. 5 feels like 10yrs ago already.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Elder Scrolls: Beach Volleyball  with ultra high res texture packs, available for free! *250gb space is required from your drive to install this mod*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RDR2 was 2018 so yeah 2024/5 for GTA VI


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 22, 2020)

The way things are going RDR3 will come out before GTA6, GTA Online simply makes too much money for them, they probably are afraid a new GTA game could ruin that.


----------



## Lance (Sep 22, 2020)

100% True.
Unfortunately I don't see GTA 6 coming anytime soon.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 22, 2020)

Trying out a new set. Loving the new artwork I've been digging up recently.

Pikmin 3 is coming Ocotober right?


----------



## Simon (Sep 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Damn @Ren. who’s your dealer


----------



## Simon (Sep 22, 2020)

Bro do you even curl too much or ???


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 23, 2020)

pls be good ports

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 23, 2020)

Persona 4 Golden came to PC, Demon's Souls is being remade and releasing this year, now all I need is MGS3 to be remade and I can die.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2020)

Simon said:


> pls be good ports


----------



## Simon (Sep 23, 2020)

Well if that gets you excited, here is the pièce de résistance.


----------



## Simon (Sep 23, 2020)

Wait what


----------



## jesusus (Sep 23, 2020)

But Twin Snakes is good enough?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2020)

heres your MGS "remake", bro


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> heres your MGS "remake", bro



Why doesn't Konami just release the legacy collection with the entire fucking series and just charges it full price. WHY.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2020)

*Succubus pops up on screen*

Alucard: I'm interested in this!


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 23, 2020)

lmfao Todd Howard admitted today that the Morrowind load screens on og x box were so long because the system was rebooting to dump memory in the background. The absolute gigachad. The mad lad.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 23, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why doesn't Konami just release the legacy collection with the entire fucking series and just charges it full price. WHY.


Because they're fucking ass clowns.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 23, 2020)

I JUST GOT THE SUN SIGIL!!!!!!! 0:00!!! SUCK IT SQUARE ENIX!!!!!



Now I can replay this game at either extra save files I have and not worry about this stupid fucking minigame again.


----------



## Simon (Sep 23, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because they're fucking ass clowns.


This and probably real fucking difficult to port MGS4 to PC.


----------



## Simon (Sep 23, 2020)

I've revisited this game off and on, meant to check out the dead space horror update they put out. This game made such a comeback.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 24, 2020)

Nier presentation in a little less than an hour for anyone interested


----------



## OLK (Sep 24, 2020)

Jon Snow said:


> Nier presentation in a little less than an hour for anyone interested


Oh right, TGS is today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 24, 2020)

Yo Hogs of War is getting a remaster called Hogs of War: Reheated.


It's not by a professional dev team though, apparently this is made by a few university students which explains why the above video from 2019 was never circulated anywhere (that I know of). This video also shows a very early build of the game.

The pinned comment from the uploader.



> All items within the games current state are WIP, so: - Character models - Audio - Textures - Level Design - Art Style - Lighting & Shadow - Colour Palettes - Particle Effects
> 
> I know the game needs a lot of work, but the project is still in its very early stages.




This here says it was supposed to release sometime earlier this year but Corona-chan delayed it.

@Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lance (Sep 24, 2020)

The year of Corona.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 24, 2020)

One of my all-time favorite game!


----------



## Simon (Sep 24, 2020)

I can’t remember the last time I actually cared about TGS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2020)

Nah.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Krory (Sep 25, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nah.



Taking bets on if this will be better or worse than Stadia.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2020)

Krory said:


> Taking bets on if this will be better or worse than Stadia.


It looks better than stadia but that means not much.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2020)

Oh *shit.* Sega might be working on a new Virtua Fighter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 25, 2020)

should I play Mafia 2 original or remaster ?
@Ren.


----------



## Krory (Sep 25, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh *shit.* Sega might be working on a new Virtua Fighter.



If Microsoft will let them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2020)

Krory said:


> If Microsoft will let them.


----------



## Krory (Sep 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



They're just waiting until after TGS for the announcement. Just watch.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> should I play Mafia 2 original or remaster ?
> @Ren.


Well, Try the remastered first, if you have no bugs there, play it that way!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 25, 2020)

I finished dodging 200 bolts and did the butterfly minigame late this morning. I have all but 2 celestial weapons done atm. I need Besaid temple's destruct sphere for Anima and moon sigil and that means Lulu's and Yuna's will be done afterwards.

Gonna have a backup save file for this shit. Never repeating these bullshit minigame again.. ...


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Should I tell him ...

I don't have a proper source, but I think there is a low in Japan that only Japanese companies can acquire a Japanese company:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2020)

Never played Virtua Fighter. It was gonna be fun learning everything about the series as they announce shit, but that "x esports" banner really killed my boner. It will play well and everything but it's gonna be a soulless by the books GaaS project like Street Fighter has been since IV. 

Arc System Works really the king of modern day fighters it seems.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm Knuckles the Echidna, But you can call me Knuckles. 

I have a single opening, called a Cloaca.

Eggman is after the master emerald.

I excrete both feces and urine out of my Cloaca, which is my single opening.

I broke the master emerald into pieces to stop Eggman from taking it.

Cloacas are more common than you think. All amphibians, reptiles, and birds have them.

People ask where I keep the shards of the master emerald. I keep them in my cloaca.


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 26, 2020)

Metal Gear Solid already on PC


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Metal Gear Solid already on PC


those are old shit PC versions

play MGS1 on ePSX emu and play MGS2 either on a PS2 emu or the HD collection


----------



## Ren. (Sep 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> those are old shit PC versions
> 
> play MGS1 on ePSX emu and play MGS2 either on a PS2 emu or the HD collection


I know but I want to own them on PC that is all.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2020)

Finally finished KH3.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2020)

Daddy !


----------



## OLK (Sep 26, 2020)

Claire wearing her Revelations gear


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2020)

what is the canon timeline for these CGI movies ?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what is the canon timeline for these CGI movies ?



2005 Resident Evil Degeneration 
2011 Resident Evil Damnation
2013 Resident Evil Vendetta


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> 2005 Resident Evil Degeneration
> 2011 Resident Evil Damnation
> 2013 Resident Evil Vendetta


after which game is each movie set ?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> after which game is each movie set ?



2004 Resident Evil 4
2005 Resident Evil Revelations
*2005 Resident Evil Degeneration 
*
2009 Resident Evil 5

2011 Resident Evil Revelations 2
*2011 Resident Evil Damnation
*
2012-2013 Resident Evil 6
*2013 Resident Evil Vendetta*

2017 Resident Evil 7


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2020)

This video contains content from Netflix, who has blocked it on copyright grounds.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2020)

Capcom CGI movies are like game cutscenes without the gameplay and double as corny. Judging from that stupid ass title, we're gonna have some good old fun again. It's good to see Claire and Leon again.

Also, imagine being 40 something years old and unironically sporting that gay ass hair.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This video contains content from Netflix, who has blocked it on copyright grounds.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom CGI movies are like game cutscenes without the gameplay and double as corny. Judging from that stupid ass title, we're gonna have some good old fun again. It's good to see Claire and Leon again.
> 
> Also, imagine being 40 something years old and unironically sporting that gay ass hair.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 27, 2020)

Leon is that typical middle aged dude who doesn't realize he's no longer young, I bet he still hits on teenage girls.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Leon is that typical middle aged dude who doesn't realize he's no longer young, I bet he still hits on teenage girls.



Leon is too busy having yellow fever and refusing Chris' calls to get together with Claire to be in the dating game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2020)

Actually Leon is too busy being balls deep in Ada.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Actually Leon is too busy *imagining* being balls deep in Ada.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fixed for accuracy.



No that's actually me.

*unzips in depression* 

Tho if I had a Genie I'd still wish for Ivy Valentine and Bayonetta


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2020)

Altho I mean, if the whole female SC cast can be wished into being my sex slave harem I'd go for that instead. 

Second wish can be Bayonetta 

Third wish can be a fucktillion bucks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2020)

Mah boy Leon look sharp on that suit and Claire is back on moisturizing cream after her face looking like oatmeal in Revelations 2.

And it's actually a series, not a movie. Cool beans.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2020)

3D RE media is the best. Actually looking forward to this one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Mah boy Leon look sharp on that suit and Claire is back on moisturizing cream after her facelooking like oatmeal in Revelations 2.
> 
> And it's actually a series, not a movie. Cool beans.



Leon has come and so have I


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu stick to your jailbait Poke sluts. Soul Calibur is unmatched when it comes to the waifus.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu stick to your jailbait Poke sluts. Soul Calibur is unmatched when it comes to the waifus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2020)

RE stream showing off shitty shirts. Wish they were at least good. Piss off fam, am gonna go take a nap.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 27, 2020)

So did something noteworthy happen during this TGS or was it another nothing burger?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 27, 2020)

So... Demon Souls at 1440p 60fps?


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 27, 2020)

My father continues to plough through recent AAA titles like The Witcher 3, TLOU2, God of War, etc.

Most recently, he completed the RE2/3 remakes and RDR2, although he wasn’t impressed by the latter.

Buying a car didn’t do much for his mid-life crisis.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 27, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> My father continues to plough through recent AAA titles like The Witcher 3, TLOU2, God of War, etc.
> 
> Most recently, he completed the RE2/3 remakes and RDR2, although he wasn’t impressed by the latter.
> 
> Buying a car didn’t do much for his mid-life crisis.


what kinda car?

--


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2020)

Wait. Genshin Impact is F2P? What's the catch?


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 27, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> what kinda car?
> 
> --



Brand new Mazda 6 a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Genshin Impact is F2P? What's the catch?



Grind.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Grind.



Oh. It's Chinese made, so I thought maybe you'd have to literally upload your personal details before every boss fight.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2020)

Fair


----------



## OLK (Sep 27, 2020)

I wanna know if Moira and Barry are alive


----------



## Keishin (Sep 28, 2020)

So Genshin impact seems to be the best looking mobile game rn making 7DS look mid


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Rios !!!


----------



## Karma (Sep 29, 2020)

Starfield leak


*Spoiler*: __ 





Aiming for 2021 release


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2020)

Being a FromSoft fan always seems like an interesting experience from the outside looking in.
The games are fantastic and scratch a very specific gaming itch, but it comes with a *tax*.


----------



## Simon (Sep 29, 2020)

As someone who just finished replaying Bloodborne with a friend, I wish it was 30fps...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2020)

Bloodborne pre-patch was something else. The black void of space was truly staring into you every time you put up with a loading screen.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bloodborne pre-patch was something else. The black void of space was truly staring into you every time you put up with a loading screen.



Piercing your very soul.  The cold darrrrkkk abyss.


----------



## Simon (Sep 30, 2020)

Me and my pals have been replaying the souls series to prepare for Demon's Souls Remake. Going from Dark Souls Remastered to Bloodborne/Dark Souls 3 was the most relieving thing I've felt in a video game in awhile.

Dark Souls is hard to go back to, it has not age very well mechanically speaking. Bloodborne suffers from framerate issues more so than I remember. Skipped Dark Souls 2 because that game is eons long.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> One of my all-time favorite game!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Being a FromSoft fan


Elden Ring Now


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2020)

Mario 35 is pretty awesome


----------



## Lance (Oct 2, 2020)

Why does a game from 2018 need a remaster? Big confuse.


----------



## Simon (Oct 2, 2020)

Lance said:


> Why does a game from 2018 need a remaster? Big confuse.


Because it’s good I guess. I wouldn’t mind seeing upgrades to main Sony exclusives across the board, similar to what happened with the PS4 Pro.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 2, 2020)

Simon said:


> Because it’s good I guess, I’m not a Spider Man fan


What they are doing is not necessary, an update is all.

As they are not changing much.



Simon said:


> similar to what happened with the PS4 Pro.


That was an update to the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2020)

Okay, that's pretty sweet. Konami should keep these ports coming. The fan patches make them keep up anyway.


----------



## Simon (Oct 2, 2020)

Why the sudden port releases though? They up to something...


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 2, 2020)

The first Homeworld Mobile technical test has started and all Homeworld 3 Fig backers are participating.

I’m under NDA so I can’t share any information yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2020)

Hire a ridiculously ripped actor just to give him batman abs armor.

Is Netflix run by retards?


----------



## jesusus (Oct 5, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is Netflix run by retards?


Yeah.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 5, 2020)

All he needs now is Frostmourne and a grayer skin complexion and his Arthas cosplay will be complete.
Go Netflix !

Also obligatory 10/10 for lore friendliness there


----------



## Lance (Oct 5, 2020)

"Hire a ridiculously ripped actor just to give him batman abs armor."

Wut? How is that at all relevant?


----------



## Karma (Oct 5, 2020)

They shouldve just copied the game armor + leather head band to get a book accurate armor.

Tho, I wish Henry wasnt so buff lol. Game Geralt's physique is pretty close to the source material.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 5, 2020)

Ironically the most accurate armor Henry was in was the very first one in that one teaser where everyone made fun of him and called him Legolas.

The armor he uses in S1 or the shit that's in the games except for his outfit in 1and Manticore set i guess  are not book accurate by a long shot.


----------



## Karma (Oct 5, 2020)

The showrunner for this show really doesnt give a darn about the books 

This bitch legit cast a female version of Gaunter O'Dimm. Aside from him not being female, hes not even a book character.


----------



## OLK (Oct 5, 2020)

Karma said:


> The showrunner for this show really doesnt give a darn about the books
> 
> This bitch legit cast a female version of Gaunter O'Dimm. Aside from him not being female, hes not even a book character.


Wait wat


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 5, 2020)

still haven't opened my old ps3 copy


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hire a ridiculously ripped actor just to give him batman abs armor.
> 
> Is Netflix run by retards?


Why not just give him the Kaer Morhen armor? the design is right fucking there


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2020)

Karma said:


> The showrunner for this show really doesnt give a darn about the books
> 
> This bitch legit cast a female version of Gaunter O'Dimm. Aside from him not being female, hes not even a book character.


kill all libs


----------



## Karma (Oct 5, 2020)

OLK said:


> Wait wat





> *Vanessa-Marie*
> Recurring Role, Age 70-100, Appears in three to four episodes,
> 
> A very old white haired woman. A demon, who roams the land bargaining and preying on people’s deepest and darkest desires.


----------



## OLK (Oct 5, 2020)

JFC


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 5, 2020)

>netflix bitcher


----------



## Simon (Oct 5, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hire a ridiculously ripped actor just to give him batman abs armor.
> 
> Is Netflix run by retards?


I'd let this man go knuckles deep in my butt.

I thought the show was great.


----------



## Karma (Oct 5, 2020)

Simon said:


> I thought the show was great.


U wont understand how badly they butchered the story until u read the books.

Like, in the lesser evil story. Its prolly the most accurate, but they horribly fucked up the ending. Renfri explains she gave up on killing the people in the village, so Geralt essentially killed a bunch of people for no reason. It's much more impactful knowing he made the wrong choice.

Renfri's crew also has character, the bigoted Half Elf being the stand out imo.


----------



## Simon (Oct 5, 2020)

I just bought them all on kindle about a week ago, so yeah I guess I’ll see.


----------



## JayK (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2020)

What in the fuck.


----------



## Lance (Oct 7, 2020)

ROFL what a world we live in.


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2020)

This how I ended up spending 1350 bucks on an ASUS Strix 2080ti

should have just waited for the 4series cards to come out


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2020)

jaffe playing silent hill 2 soon


----------



## JayK (Oct 8, 2020)

The World said:


> This how I ended up spending 1350 bucks on an ASUS Strix 2080ti
> 
> should have just waited for the 4series cards to come out


Still sitting on a 1080ti and I'll likely still sit out a generation until I upgrade. The hassle right now is just not worth it.

At least there is technical progress in the GPU market unlike the joke that is the CPU market right now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2020)

1050 ti gang right here

--



RIP. It never stood a chance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2020)

Fucking Lame. Cancel culture is pretty fucking dumb, especially when it went ahead and fused with espurts, but the guy that was accused could've stepped down when board members didn't want him working with them anymore so Skullgirls and Indivisible could continue somehow.

Time to get both games on physical next time I order shit. SMH.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fucking Lame. Cancel culture is pretty fucking dumb, especially when it went ahead and fused with espurts, but the guy that was accused could've stepped down when board members didn't want him working with them anymore so Skullgirls and Indivisible could continue somehow.
> 
> Time to get both games on physical next time I order shit. SMH.


Did you get it on steam? you can ask for a refund


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fucking Lame. Cancel culture is pretty fucking dumb, especially when it went ahead and fused with espurts, but the guy that was accused could've stepped down when board members didn't want him working with them anymore so Skullgirls and Indivisible could continue somehow.
> 
> Time to get both games on physical next time I order shit. SMH.



This is less Cancel culture and more 505 Games clutching at any excuse to justify their incompetence. These fuckers just bungle anything that's not AAA.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2020)

Apparently this was on the developers. One of the heads was a toxic racist pervert who made the whole team fold and create a new studio and now he's the sole person working in Lab Zero.

This time it wasn't a 505 problem. They just have horrible luck and probably karma catching up to them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2020)

The World said:


> Did you get it on steam? you can ask for a refund



Why would I refund one of my favorite games last year? 

I'll just get it (+ Skullgirls) physical in case shit goes extinct.



Deathbringerpt said:


> This is less Cancel culture and more 505 Games clutching at any excuse to justify their incompetence. These fuckers just bungle anything that's not AAA.



Not sure of the details, but most sites are citing the lead designer as reason for the fallout.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2020)

Give me ideas for a new exclusive section rating.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2020)

, how about a beat 'em up where you motorboat chicks in the middle of the beating?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2020)

Thinking maybe we can add this as a positive rating since "git gud" is more negative/neutral


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> , how about a beat 'em up where you motorboat chicks in the middle of the beating?



Holy shit. It was a Vita game? 

Sure, you had me at motorboat. But let's do the Capcom thing first.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why would I refund one of my favorite games last year?
> 
> I'll just get it (+ Skullgirls) physical in case shit goes extinct.
> 
> ...


Is it that good?

I heard alot of the planned content is cut now that the studio fell through


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Give me ideas for a new exclusive section rating.



Final Boss, Endboss or Secret Boss

Platinum Unlocked or just Platinum

Level 100

High Score


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thinking maybe we can add this as a positive rating since "git gud" is more negative/neutral



To replace winner or go along with it? I'm all up for a SSS rating. I fucking type it in my posts sometimes as maximum cringe.

I remember we had a short talk about ratings not too long ago but I can't remember what I came up with....



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy shit. It was a Vita game?
> 
> Sure, you had me at motorboat. But let's do the Capcom thing first.



It's from the guys who make those Sengan  Kagura series but this game is for MEN. It's also not coming to the Playstation because they fucking hate Sony and their censorship now.

You want the Capcom Beat 'em up or D&D? We can also go for the boss rush in SoR4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2020)

The World said:


> Is it that good?



It's kinda like Valkyrie Profile, but a bit more hectic. Sprites are pretty good. The characters are fun, and the story while generic has an interesting twist. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> It's from the guys who make those Sengan Kagura series but this game is for MEN. It's also not coming to the Playstation because they fucking hate Sony and their censorship now.
> 
> You want the Capcom Beat 'em up or D&D? We can also go for the boss rush in SoR4.



Isn't D&D part of the Capcom bundle? We gon' do them all dude. 

Wait....

>It's from the guys who make those Sengan Kagura series but this game is for MEN

@Shirker 






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> To replace winner or go along with it? I'm all up for a SSS rating. I fucking type it in my posts sometimes as maximum cringe.
> 
> I remember we had a short talk about ratings not too long ago but I can't remember what I came up with....



Winner is universal so we can't remove. I think.

@GrizzlyClaws has the right idea, but I just want something with a bit more "culture".


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 11, 2020)

When the section mod calls you uncultured.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's from the guys who make those Sengan  Kagura series but this game is for MEN.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> When the section mod calls you uncultured.



You know what I mean.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 12, 2020)

I just started playing Far Cry 2. It's good shit.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2020)

Muramasa but you play with a kawaii rice princess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm now convinced Hollywood stopped making action movies altogether around 2012. They made that one big CGI one, and now just asset swap depending on the two sentence synopsis.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 14, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu you played bioh 2 ? How many dlc are there ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu you played bioh 2 ? How many dlc are there ?



So far two. One already released, and the other one releases tomorrow.


----------



## Lance (Oct 14, 2020)

Hollywood needs to be stopped.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *So far two. One already released*,.



Good



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> and the other one releases tomorrow.



Wait wuuuuut ????


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm now convinced Hollywood stopped making action movies altogether around 2012. They made that one big CGI one, and now just asset swap depending on the two sentence synopsis.



George Miller just announced Furiosa so I guess we still need an Australian Grandpa to teach all of these retards how to make a genuine raw knuckle action movie.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Muramasa but you play with a kawaii rice princess.



Gotta say, they have a big pair of rice balls to literally put what looks like a pretty layered rice farming game section in their 2D action game.

It does look like budget 3D Muramasa but the artstyle carries it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2020)

Lance said:


> Hollywood needs to be stopped.



As long as it makes money. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> George Miller just announced Furiosa so I guess we still need an Australian Grandpa to teach all of these retards how to make a genuine raw knuckle action movie.



Furiosa? Bro, even Babe 2 is better than most copypasta action flicks nowadays. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Gotta say, they have a big pair of rice balls to literally put what looks like a pretty layered rice farming game section in their 2D action game.
> 
> It does look like budget 3D Muramasa but the artstyle carries it.



If I spent half of Condom Hearts 3 fetching ingredients, I can make do with a rice farming minigame.


----------



## Karma (Oct 14, 2020)

This movie is just soulless.

The Sonic movie has no right being as entertaining as it is, but the creators actually cared about the source material.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2020)

If that trailer was anymore generic I'd call it Derrick and offer it an accounting job.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 14, 2020)

This is pretty cool.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> This is pretty cool.




And now they're gonna release a cancelled game just for fun. Read about this game and how much of a fucking disaster it was for everyone. Horrible crunch for the devs and millions and millions that Sega burned.

The 360/PS3 generation was tough on japanese publishers.

Edit: Oh wait, I was thinking about the Golden Axe that DID come out. Wow, Sega really was fucking up when it tried to go western edgy.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If I spent half of Condom Hearts 3 fetching ingredients, I can make do with a rice farming minigame.



Yeah, but Condom Farts just has basic ass minigames. That felt like a farmer made sure that this farming mini-game feels genuine. And I wouldn't be surprised if that's exactly what happened.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2020)

I feel like if I ask what this is people are just gonna repeat the tweet caption.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2020)

So far, the most interesting thing about Next Gen is the fact that they can run last gen games in a way that's not insulting. 



Naruto said:


> I feel like if I ask what this is people are just gonna repeat the tweet caption.



VR chat rooms are like the dark web of gaming.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 15, 2020)

There should be more news for Xbox soon I hope maybe one more acquisition


----------



## Shirker (Oct 15, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I feel like if I ask what this is people are just gonna repeat the tweet caption.





Deathbringerpt said:


> VR chat rooms are like the dark web of gaming.



As much as the vid carries the exact same energy as VR chat... it's literally just a GTAV mod, apparently.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 15, 2020)

Just got an email from Playstation telling me that they're discontinuing the Wishlist feature when they relaunch their new PS Store on the 21st. WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> Just got an email from Playstation telling me that they're discontinuing the Wishlist feature when they relaunch their new PS Store on the 21st. WHAT THE FUCK



Sony suits think Sony Simp Boiz will consume Sony products like Pornstars consume semen. 

Sony suit: They don't need a wishlist. They'll just buy everything.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> As much as the vid carries the exact same energy as VR chat... it's literally just a GTAV mod, apparently.



Hahaha, wow. I would bet hard money it's a fucking VR chat.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2020)

Bought a sd2vita today. Now I play my Vita more than my pc. 

Hacked vita is the best handheld

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> Bought a sd2vita today. Now I play my Vita more than my pc.
> 
> Hacked vita is the best handheld



What do you play?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What do you play?



Persona 4 Golden. Tekken 3. Dead or Alive 5.
A lot of rétro games.
Super Robot Wars V & X. Doom, Duke Nukem 3d

Scummvm games, genesis and arcade games too.

And metal gears.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2020)

Damn, that's not too bad. Does it emulate all retro consoles?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Damn, that's not too bad. Does it emulate all retro consoles?



There is retroarch on vita which emulates almost all retro systems.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> Hacked vita is the best handheld



It was until the Switch came along.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2020)

Naruto said:


> It was until the Switch came along.



I can play Yakuza 0. You lose.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2020)

But the 3DS is still a good place to emulate, right?


----------



## OLK (Oct 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But the 3DS is still a good place to emulate, right?


Only if you have the New 3DS. Old 3DS isn't powerful enough and is inferior to PSP's emulation


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But the 3DS is still a good place to emulate, right?



Yes.



OLK said:


> Only if you have the New 3DS. Old 3DS isn't powerful enough and is inferior to PSP's emulation



Speaking as someone who's owned a 2DS, o3DSXL and N3DSXL, I can tell you your options do not open up that much with the N3DSXL. I'm still using the same emulators I was before (bubble's, mostly). Even the N3DS has trouble with mGBA, so injects are your only true option for GBA. The o3DS does struggle with a select few SNES titles, which the N3DS does not. But not that many. I think I ran into issues once with a Kirby game back on o3DS.

PSP runs PS1 games perfectly thanks to inhouse emulation, which any 3DS will struggle to do with even with dynarec. I wouldn't really emulate any 32-bit+ home console on any 3DS. PS1 is the trump card the PSP has over the 3DS in this regard, IMO. In every other aspect it's pretty even. I guess gpSP is faster than mGBA but who cares when you will be either injecting or running OPEN_AGB_FIRM (same difference performance-wise).

Daedalus is impressive on the Vita, but not rock solid. On the N3DS, even less so last I tried. The PSP can't do N64 at all unless you're okay with bad framerates and worse sound. I think the PSP also had superior performance with some arcade games thanks to efficient CPVS2 emulation.

At the end of the day if you want 32-bit home console emulation (other than PS1 on sony's handhelds, which is great) on the go, the Switch is your only real option.

*Vita:* every 8/16-bit console plus Vita, PSP and PS1 games.
*3DS:* every 8/16-bit console plus 3DS and DS games.
*Switch:* every 8/16-bit console, every fifth generation console, gamecube (expect it to be 100% soon), maybe wii if pirates manage to leverage the all-stars inhouse emulator. Plus Switch games.

The Switch will also net you far better image quality, whether you prefer scanline filters or xbrz, because no other handheld can really handle the shader pipeline of retroarch.

I would really only call the Switch objectively superior to the other contenders. PSP and o3DS are probably the best bang for buck since you can get either for peanuts and both have very comparable options. If you have a Vita or N3DS lying around, they are marginally better than a PSP or o3DS. The DS is of course pathetic for emulation, but it can probably handle more than you think.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vita can do n64, not yet full speed though.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 17, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> Vita can do n64, not yet full speed though.



Like I pointed out:



> Daedalus is impressive on the Vita, but not rock solid.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Gaiash !!!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 18, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> Just got an email from Playstation telling me that they're discontinuing the Wishlist feature when they relaunch their new PS Store on the 21st. WHAT THE FUCK


They are getting inspired by Epic's  storefront


----------



## Sloan (Oct 19, 2020)

I feel like people who were into Racing Games were addicts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Bergelmir !!!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 19, 2020)

lol, I mean, did this actually needed confirmation?


----------



## Lance (Oct 19, 2020)

You would be surprised.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2020)

I ordered Ryza2 for Switch special edition


----------



## Simon (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2020)

Now that some time as passed and I've gave it some thought, I'll probably buy Death Stranding when it's at a pretty hefty discount and give it a try when I don't feel like playing my backlog. 

If anything, it should be worth at least a playthrough.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Oct 22, 2020)

He's kinda perfect for the role honestly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Aeternus !!!


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Aeternus !!!


Thanks


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Aeternus !!!



r u like in every god dem section of the forum lmaoo


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 26, 2020)

also happy birthday @Aeternus 

our paths may have never crossed each others

but it doesn't hurt to wish u a happy bd


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 26, 2020)

btw why isnt there an among us thread? should i make one?


----------



## The World (Oct 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw why isnt there an among us thread? should i make one?


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 27, 2020)

lmao ty

didnt think it would be that quiet thread

thought it would be atleast on the first 2 pages lol


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 27, 2020)

lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2020)

The absolute piss taking. 

Love it. 

Now PG should do the same with Bayonetta 3.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello assholes

Bayonetta 3 is still being made, probably, there will be news eventually, probably.

Also, you are all blocked, bye


----------



## The World (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Oct 28, 2020)

Kojima predicting the Trump presidency is top 10 video game moments for me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2020)

Yakuza 7 looks like an insanely top tier RPG every time I look at it. Shit looks like both a parody and a legitimate game at the same time.




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



**Last boss that's revealed at the very end manages to be the best thing about the game**

Legit question. Did this shit EVER happened before?


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2020)

They say Blue Mary's ass is still jiggling to this day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Last boss that's revealed at the very end manages to be the best thing about the game**
> 
> Legit question. Did this shit EVER happened before?



Before? Hard to say.

But honestly DMC5 Vergil is up there. They somehow improved his character when he was kind of a mythical character in DMC3, even with DMC3SE.

Hell, DMC5 menu Vergil is one of the best characters ever just for sitting there staring at Dante while the latter ignores him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 28, 2020)

Oh my God Xbox dropped a new trailer!!!


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2020)

Dark, foggy night. Drinking some good booze. Playing F.E.A.R for that spooky October feeling. Not that it's very scary considering you're a super soldier pulling Matrix moves in slow mo but it makes for one of the best FPS ever made.

Back when cinematic game meant cool visual effects in the middle of quick pace shooting trying to look like John Woo action movies.

Good Game. Good shit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 29, 2020)

This "next-gen" thing isn't exactly tickling my undercarriage. All I'm seeing is shinier graphics and exhumed older titles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2020)

As someone who played both games in the series, percentage chance mean 2 completely different things for the poor sap playing either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 30, 2020)

Can we kill mobileshit for good now?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 31, 2020)

'tis the season o' bonez

God I miss this game

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 1, 2020)

Forum looks like NeoGaf now lol

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2020)

Simon said:


> Forum looks like NeoGaf now lol



Y'all allowed to have to shitty opinions until we get orange skin back.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 1, 2020)

I'd post a retarded reaction image but it'd probably break the forum. The whole thing speaks for itself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 1, 2020)

You mean to tell me Nintendo is the reason I am bad at Bayonetta 2?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd post a retarded reaction image but it'd probably break the forum. The whole thing speaks for itself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2020)

**Creation Engine**

Can't wait for the dark void of space to be filled with glowing wheels of cheese.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 3, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Creation Engine**
> 
> Can't wait for the dark void of space to be filled with glowing wheels of cheese.


It wasn’t filled with glowing wheels of cheese before?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2020)

Let's see them betas and cancelled games leaked, BOYIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Simon (Nov 6, 2020)

I still feel this pain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Let's see them betas and cancelled games leaked, BOYIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE




1TB worth of Claire doujins

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Xebec (Nov 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2020)

Simon said:


> I still feel this pain.


just kill me now.




"Meanwhile here at BioWare, a veteran team has been hard at work envisioning the next chapter of the Mass Effect universe. We are in early stages on the project and can’t say any more just yet, but we’re looking forward to sharing our vision for where we’ll be going next."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2020)

Visiting Sega Arcade Centers was probably one of my favorite nerd moments in Japan. Loved the vibe and energy.

Sega's bleeding so much money on that front because of Covid 19 that they just sold their Arcade/Amusement Center buildings to some company.

Fuck Corona, man.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 9, 2020)

Doesn’t Xbox have an event today?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 9, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Creation Engine**
> 
> Can't wait for the dark void of space to be filled with glowing wheels of cheese.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Nov 9, 2020)

Simon said:


> I still feel this pain.


Both Great Ace Attorney games have been translated by fans. The second game isn't yet 100% translated, iirc.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 9, 2020)

Glad the AC could go out with a banger at the end of the generation.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Both Great Ace Attorney games have been translated by fans. The second game isn't yet 100% translated, iirc.



Oh damn. The Investigations sequel had a great fan translation. I'ma play this shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2020)

I love that Sam & Max refuses to die.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 9, 2020)

This here is the coolest Samus has ever looked, and no one can take that away from SR.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2020)

I also liked how they gave Zero Suit Samus her Amazon Height and frame. Best of both worlds. 

MercurySteam always had really great artists, if anything else.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2020)

This shit being made by one person. Fucking how? Those models and animations are fucking good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This shit being made by one person. Fucking how? Those models and animations are fucking good.


They actually look a little jank but there is a charm to it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2020)

Naruto said:


> They actually look a little jank but there is a charm to it.




I think that's just to make the hits feels more meaty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2020)

That's hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 10, 2020)

People still underestimate the number of Wii owners who usually wouldn't buy a game console, and thus haven't moved on from it. Even my mother owns a Wii (a pretty nice red one), and she's a woman who once pointed to a picture of Bowser and asked me whether he was Luigi.


----------



## Simon (Nov 12, 2020)

The Wii is still the most powerful console


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 13, 2020)

I got called cumstain, shit-tier thug and mazochist in the first five minutes of the new Yakuza game.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## OLK (Nov 13, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> I got called cumstain, shit tier thug and masochist in the first five minutes of the new Yakuza game.


This is the way


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 13, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2020)

Steam has a fighting game sale going on right now with ridiculous discounts. 75% and up for recent shit. Anyone who's into fighters should look into it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Steam as a fighting game sale going on right now with ridiculous discounts. 75% and up for recent shit. Anyone who's into fighters should look into it.


Finally bought Blazblue Centralfiction, not because I'm good at fighting games but because I am a sucker for convoluted anime bullshit and in that field, Blazblue is king

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> Finally bought Blazblue Centralfiction, not because I'm good at fighting games but because I am a sucker for convoluted anime bullshit and in that field, Blazblue is king


Blazblue is Guilty Gear's younger brother.

I ain't saying it's bad, but it's the king of nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Blazblue is Guilty Gear's younger brother.
> 
> I ain't saying it's bad, but it's the king of nothing.



That's harsh IMHO. 

It has some great characters, great character designs, decent music, and has the last co-best sprites in a fighting game (along with KOF13). Gameplay is GG-lite true, but it has enough to differentiate it from GG and Under Night In-Birth. 
































Has the best cat-humanoid fighting game character since Felecia 









And the Best crossdresser fighting game character since Shion (I dunno wtf is on with Poison tbh)


----------



## Itachі (Nov 14, 2020)

i hate it when games just add massive amounts HP to enemies to make it 'hard'. it doesn't make it hard, it just makes fighting extremely tedious and boring. i just started playing the first god of war and man one of the first bosses has a lot of HP (relative to ur damage output) and u basically do the same moves OVER AND OVER. also fuck button mashing sequences.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's harsh IMHO.
> 
> It has some great characters, great character designs, decent music, and has the last co-best sprites in a fighting game (along with KOF13). Gameplay is GG-lite true, but it has enough to differentiate it from GG and Under Night In-Birth.


I don't think it's harsh, if GG didn't exist I'd probably be playing BB.

I also don't think its designs are more or less outlandish than GG, or more or less animesque. I feel like I could post sprites of GG's cast here but don't see the need. Also BB even derives a LOT of its designs from GG  

Zappa, Faust, ABA, Venom, Bedman are all pretty ridiculous. Chipp, Jam, Baiken, Anji, Potemkin and Justice are all pretty anime. And so on. So I stand by my assessment. I think BB is good, but it was merely created because Daisuke didn't have full control of the GG IP until the merger with Sega. And it showed. You can call it derivative, or a spiritual successor, but it was what we got when GG wasn't possible for ASW to develop without Sega's permission. And since then it understandably created a new install base and became its own desirable, marketable IP.

But I will absolutely always put it in its place. King of nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2020)

Itachі said:


> i hate it when games just add massive amounts HP to enemies to make it 'hard'. it doesn't make it hard, it just makes fighting extremely tedious and boring. i just started playing the first god of war and man one of the first bosses has a lot of HP (relative to ur damage output) and u basically do the same moves OVER AND OVER. also fuck button mashing sequences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2020)

ACPR rollback beta is legit boys, select menu was lagging like nuts, but the match felt buttery smooth.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I don't think it's harsh, if GG didn't exist I'd probably be playing BB.
> 
> I also don't think its designs are more or less outlandish than GG, or more or less animesque. I feel like I could post sprites of GG's cast here but don't see the need. Also BB even derives a LOT of its designs from GG
> 
> ...




I'm not disputing its origins or the influence it had from GG. Just that it's a great IP on its own despite of that. King of nothing implies that it doesn't excel at anything which isn't true. BB's sprites IMO are excellent in a time after literally every other major fighting game dev shed sprites in favor of 3D models except for SNK, which also tried their own 3D thing that failed miserably. Even when GG came back, it was done with the 2.5 cel shaded models, which I confess is much better looking. But when talking about pure 2D sprites, BB remains the last good game that had them at top tier quality along with KOF13.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 2.5 cel shaded models, which I confess is much better looking


No TBH I would still prefer true 2D sprites with more animation frames and higher fidelity, but ASW did a wonderful job getting very close to that look for a much better development cycle.

If BB ever goes for better sprites that will be a great reason for me to dip.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 14, 2020)

don't act like u like button mashing sequences


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2020)

Itachі said:


> don't act like u like button mashing sequences




Imagine Throne Itachi is the git gud rating


----------



## Itachі (Nov 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Imagine Throne Itachi is the git gud rating


reporting you for viciously bullying me, nothing personal kid


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2020)

Naruto said:


> No TBH I would still prefer true 2D sprites with more animation frames and higher fidelity, but ASW did a wonderful job getting very close to that look for a much better development cycle.
> 
> If BB ever goes for better sprites that will be a great reason for me to dip.




Very difficult to pull this shit with pure 2D sprites, if not impossible:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 14, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Blazblue is Guilty Gear's younger brother.
> 
> I ain't saying it's bad, but it's the king of nothing.


"Convoluted anime bullshit" is a pretty barbed compliment though, isn't it?

Man, this is why I mostly stick to the Alley

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> "Convoluted anime bullshit" is a pretty barbed compliment though, isn't it?
> 
> Man, this is why I mostly stick to the Alley


Hey man, my bad, I'm not trying to gatekeep. My opinion is just my opinion, in the end.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 14, 2020)

Don't know where to post this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 14, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2020)

The Phat PS3 looked dope.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Itachі (Nov 14, 2020)

i still got the fat ps3 set up in my room but the internal clock thing is broken so it asks me for the date each time i turn it on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2020)

Itachі said:


> i still got the fat ps3 set up in my room but the internal clock thing is broken so it asks me for the date each time i turn it on



I still have the thing but it's completely busted. Got the YLOD and my RE5 100% save.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I still have the thing but it's completely busted. Got the YLOD and my RE5 100% save.


RIP

I regret buying a lot of games for it digitally tbh, I'm gonna try buying more physical copies of shit from now on.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> "Convoluted anime bullshit" is a pretty barbed compliment though, isn't it?
> 
> Man, this is why I mostly stick to the Alley


Barbed compliments are the bread and butter of the anime/game/anime game fan.
It's how we show we care, as well as cull the weak.

...

...weaker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2020)

That Capcom data attack already got some leaks out:


*Resident Evil Village details (Current-gen release, April launch, Demo before release)*
*New multiplayer Resident Evil referred to internally as Project Highway/Village Online. It's a Battle Royale of some sort.*
*New Ace Attorney collection for PS4 and Switch (AA1-3 and DGS1-2)*
*New project codenamed "GUILLOTINE" for Switch in February, other platforms in May*
*Unannounced project "Reiwa" in May, no platforms mentioned*
*Monster Hunter Rise on PC releasing October 2021(?). Demos for Switch in January and March*
*Monster Hunter Stories 2 on PC. Targeting June 2021 Switch/PC release. Single-player, online co-op and PvP modes. Paid DLC expansions, free post-launch co-op quests, cosmetic MTX, and amiibo support planned.*
*Resident Evil 4 for Oculus VR*
*New Shooter Multiplayer game titled "SHIELD" geared towards streamers*
*Source Code for DMC2 and Umbrella Chronicles*
It's...kinda flat. Especially hearing about a new shooter MP game which they suck at and the REmake 4 being a VR thing, which means it's also first person? The fuck.


----------



## OLK (Nov 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> New Ace Attorney collection for PS4 and Switch (AA1-3 and *DGS1-2*)


Please tell me this will be released for the West


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2020)

Leaked pictures only show japanese covers so dunno.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> REmake 4 being a VR thing


----------



## Naruto (Nov 17, 2020)

Do we have any topics of racing games besides MK and maybe CTR?  

Since I've been watching Initial D I got the bug for driving to the sound of my curated eurobeat playlist, and Forza Horizon 4 has definitely scratched that itch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Do we have any topics of racing games besides MK and maybe CTR?
> 
> Since I've been watching Initial D I got the bug for driving to the sound of my curated eurobeat playlist, and Forza Horizon 4 has definitely scratched that itch.



My non-kart racer is still Burnout Paradise. Been so since release.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> My non-kart racer is still Burnout Paradise. Been so since release.


It was one of my absolute favorites as well, very easy to drive and I like that you could have bikes as well as cars.

Unfortunately it doesn't have real cars, and it favors american muscle. I'm having a wonderful time driving the Subaru Impreza, Mazda RX7, Skyline GTR, etc. It also helps that Forza looks gorgeous and runs very well.

I'm super impressed with Forza Horizon. The degree to which you can tune shit and the sheer amount of cars and size of the map  

The only problem is it being a fucking UWP game. Trash distribution platform, and sandboxed to boot. Can't mod it.


----------



## OLK (Nov 17, 2020)

Finally started God of War. Damn that was an intense intro


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2020)

Naruto said:


> It was one of my absolute favorites as well, very easy to drive and I like that you could have bikes as well as cars.
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't have real cars, and it favors american muscle. I'm having a wonderful time driving the Subaru Impreza, Mazda RX7, Skyline GTR, etc. It also helps that Forza looks gorgeous and runs very well.
> 
> ...



There are two Forzas right? Which one is the arcadey one?  

Also, I haven't checked, but I am sure there are real car mods for Paradise. There has to be. Wanted to dip into the latest Need for Speeds but always backed up before ever buying one. My last one was for the PS2 lol.

But I get what you're trying to do. Feel the same sometimes. I just bust out Paradise. Or go for a real drive lol.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> There are two Forzas right? Which one is the arcadey one?
> 
> Also, I haven't checked, but I am sure there are real car mods for Paradise. There has to be. Wanted to dip into the latest Need for Speeds but always backed up before ever buying one. My last one was for the PS2 lol.
> 
> But I get what you're trying to do. Feel the same sometimes. I just bust out Paradise. Or go for a real drive lol.


I think both Forzas are not very arcadey. Motorsport is closer to sim, but to me either Forza is way more of a sim than any other driving game I've played, which were always arcade racers.

I tried NFS Heat and hated it, personally. Feels like driving toy cars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 17, 2020)

This video was a ride


----------



## Simon (Nov 18, 2020)

I started watching that and realized I know that voice. This guy is really trying to come back huh?


----------



## Karma (Nov 18, 2020)

Simon said:


> I started watching that and realized I know that voice. This guy is really trying to come back huh?


His videos range from 100k views to 15million so id say he never left


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 19, 2020)

Sakuna: of Rice and Ruin is kind of fantastic.
Honestly going to make my favorites of 2020 without much question.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2020)

Gameawards seriously nominated that shitty One Punch Man arena brawler.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 19, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gameawards seriously nominated that shitty One Punch Man arena brawler.


Weird that SFV is in the running just because it had a new revision this year. In this day and age is that really more than a patch with a name? May as well include DBFZ then.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karma (Nov 19, 2020)

Some pretty intresting competition.

Doom Eternal, Hades, Fallen Order and Nioh 2 for the best action game category.

Spongehob Rehydrated got scuffed out of the familiy game section so Crash is a shoe in to win.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2020)

Karma said:


> Spongehob Rehydrated got scuffed out of the familiy game section so Crash is a shoe in to win.



Crash should win the Family Game category.

Animal Crossing will win through the power of Nintendo MAGIC.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 19, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Animal Crossing will win through the power of Nintendo MAGIC.


Bruh, I don't play AC but when that thing came out you could tell half the internet was playing it. Memes everywhere, and Switch sales soared.

I understand 100% if it wins.


----------



## Karma (Nov 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2020)

Oh SHIT. So they really are making a 007 game.

They are *the* perfect devs to ever make a 007 movie without dumbing it down to PEW PEW SHOOTING.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2020)

Capcom leak pouring that JUICY forbidden fruit now:

*- MH Stories 2 (April-June 2021)
- DGS 12 (April-June 2021)
- SHIELD (October-December 2021)
- RESIDENT EVIL OUTRAGE (January-March 2022)
- REGOLITH (January-March 2022)
- "Indies 2" (April-June 2022)
- "Indies 2 port" (July-September 2022)
- Dragon's Dogma 2 (July-September 2022)
- STREET FIGHTER 6 (October-December 2022)
- ROCKMAN MATCH (October-December 2022)
- RESIDENT EVIL 4 REMAKE (January-March 2023)
- ONIMUSHA NEW WORK (January-March 2023)
- MH NS G (January-March 2023)
- SHIELD G (January-March 2023)
- Monster Hunter 6 (July-September 2023)
- BIOHAZARD APOCALYPSE (October-December 2023)
- CAPTAIN COMMANDO (January-March 2023)
- SSF6 (January-March 2024)
- NEW C (April-June 2024)
- FINAL FIGHT REMAKE (July-September 2024)
- POWER STONE REMAKE (October-December 2024)
- NEW B (January-March 2025)
- Ultra SF6 (January-March 2025)
- Resident Evil Hank (January-March 2025)*

ONIMUSHA, CAPTAIN COMMANDO/FINAL FIGHT/POWER STONE REMAKE AND DRAGON'S DOGMA 2, BOYIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

ALSO A RESIDENT EVIL STARRING HANK, I TELL YOU HWAT.

Regolith is Pragmata's project name, btw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 19, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dragon's Dogma 2 (July-September 2022)
> -

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2020)

The files that were leaked were all pre-corona so I wouldn't take any of these dates written in stone.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 19, 2020)

Are those leaks legit? Is that really Onimusha on there or are my eyes deceiving me @Vault


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2020)

Jon Snow said:


> Are those leaks legit? Is that really Onimusha on there or are my eyes deceiving me @Vault



Confirmed legit. Literally 5 years of planned gaming releases. Capcom must be fucking FUMING.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2020)

Jon Snow said:


> Are those leaks legit? Is that really Onimusha on there or are my eyes deceiving me @Vault




But after the success of Ghost of Tsushima I would hope so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *- POWER STONE REMAKE (October-December 2024)*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2020)

Vault said:


> But after the success of Ghost of Tsushima I would hope so



Nioh 1/2, Sekiro and Ghost of Sushi probably made them realize that there's Samurai money to be made.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom leak pouring that JUICY forbidden fruit now:
> 
> *- MH Stories 2 (April-June 2021)
> - DGS 12 (April-June 2021)
> ...



No Dino Crisis and Darkstalkers is kinda depressing as fuck. And they better treat Street Fighter 6 as a Capcom All Stars and put in Dante, Chris, and the all boys/waifus cuz I dont see a versus game in there son.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2020)

Also, dafuq is Shield?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 20, 2020)

No DMC 6? Well then I better get a Trish & Lady DLC to tide me over a little.


----------



## Karma (Nov 20, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


> No DMC 6? Well then I better get a Trish & Lady DLC to tide me over a little.


Takes itsuno about 4 years to make a game, if he picks up DMC 6 immediately after DD2 then a 2026 is the closest release date.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2020)

Karma said:


> Takes itsuno about 4 years to make a game, if he picks up DMC 6 immediately after DD2 then a 2026 is the closest release date.



Drunk post. Not even gonna edit it.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also, dafuq is Shield?



According to the leak, it's some Overwatch wanna be clone catering to streamers. It's gonna fail miserably consider how well Capcom does with shooters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> According to the leak, it's some Overwatch wanna be close catering to streamers. It's gonna fail miserably consider how well Capcom does with shooters.



OW has some mad ass (pun intended) waifus. If we at least get that for their next versus game I'll be content with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 20, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> OW has some mad ass (pun intended) waifus.


True. I have an unhealthy amount of Ashe fan art stowed away.

And Jennifer Hale voicing her with a Southern accent makes her all the more better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The files that were leaked were all pre-corona so I wouldn't take any of these dates written in stone.



OOF massive delays



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> OW has some mad ass (pun intended) waifus. If we at least get that for their next versus game I'll be content with it.


Well all the character designs in general are top notch and iconic. It came out as a force of nature. Similar to how Street Fighter has iconic characters.

Ow kinda dead game atm though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 21, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Ow kinda dead game atm though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> OW has some mad ass (pun intended) waifus. If we at least get that for their next versus game I'll be content with it.



We'll probably get a swarm of RE tank top/pants ladies instead of something as fun and original as Overwatch or Street Fighter. I don't know, the catering the streamers part tells me they'll go full western art direction.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No Dino Crisis and Darkstalkers is kinda depressing as fuck. And they better treat Street Fighter 6 as a Capcom All Stars and put in Dante, Chris, and the all boys/waifus cuz I dont see a versus game in there son.



This leak confirmed the rumors that SF6's development was botched by Ono since it's only set for release in 2 years. Their fighting game division is still retarded it seems so they won't be doing much of anything until they get SF6 right. Infinite probably burned them out of Marvel's bullshit. Dino Crisis died so Onimusha could live.

And we're also finally getting the game we've all clamored. Megaman Match is clearly the sequel of Megaman Soccer.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 21, 2020)

Capcom is on a roll in just about everything else they do, but their fighting games are still drowning. SF V, despite its criticisms, is one of my favorite fighting games to play. I just wish the online was better.

Fuck, I wish all fighting games had better net code. I have had maybe 10-20 matches that were laggy in MK 11 out of the thousands of matches I have played. Neather Realms' games feel clunky compared to other fighting games on the market, but at least their net code is fantastic. I'd be playing the fuck out of Guilty Gear Xrd Rev 2 if the net code wasn't so fucking terrible.

"b-but mag JuSt UsE dIsCoRd"

I shouldn't have to go out of my way to open up an app just to get some decent matchmaking.

Sorry, I just had to rant.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2020)

This is like asking Ridley Scott to present best Romantic Comedy award.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 22, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 22, 2020)

Finally got an Xbox Best Buy added a step which means you have to enter some info manually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Nov 22, 2020)

so i've been replaying the first god of war on hard. man i forgot what an absolute pain in the arse this game is.

the combat feels very repetitive and overall the game just feels like a huge slog. the game will throw enemy after enemy at you and won't let you rest. you've killed three minotaurs and a bunch of minions and finally think you can move on to the next room? no here are three more minotaurs and a couple centaurs for good measure!

for most of the game the enemies are just damage sponges and it's really a test of patience. i've never played a combat game which throws so many of the same enemies at you - one after another. it's not fun - it's just boring doing the same shit over and over. the game isn't particularly difficult except for some small parts which are brutal

even in the shitty 'platforming' sections where you're meant to be climbing ropes or walls the game will throw enemies at you. and because the combat in these sections is so stiff it's not enjoyable at all. just give us some quiet time damn

i got to the final boss today and i finished two out of the three phases. i just couldn't be bothered finishing the last part of the game because i realise i've not been enjoying it much and it's caused me more frustration than pleasure.

the second phase of the last boss fight is probably the worst section of a game i've played recently. you have to defend your family from clones of yourself - their health drops very quickly, three hits or so halves their health. so you have to fight off wave after wave of these tightly packed fuckin clones in a small area whilst protecting your fragile family.

one thing i have to give it credit for is that the checkpoints are pretty good. sometimes the combat is satisfying and the game is nice to look at but damn i'm never touching this game again. i have no idea how i enjoyed it the first time round...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2020)

Gave Fire Emblem Fates another whirl. Playing Three Houses for a deadass year and a half has made it so I can play the game with new eyes. "New eyes" in this case meaning "actual knowledge of the mechanics beyond 'this guy has a bigger attack number than this other guy'". I can kinda see now why fans didn't like the Birthright maps. A lot of them are pretty easy to cheese. Not that I mind. I'd rather have fun breaking the game than tear my hair out with... whatever it is that makes Conquest better. Also, dear lord this game's writing blows. I guess you could blame it on Treehouse, but honestly, there are just too many inherent problems with the narrative that a non-cringe script wouldn't fix.

That said, still fun. There's a lot of mechanics that had introduced that I kinda miss nowadays. Like how pairups help a lot with shitty movement. Going back to 3H is like walking with your leg half asleep for how relatively little freedom you have in map traversal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2020)

The document cites Spider-Man: Miles Morales as a positive example of PoC representation, while The Last of Us Part II & Shadow of the Tomb Raider are cited as positive examples for LGBTQ+ representation.
They also talked about how Peach & Zelda are seen as negative stereotypes for women since they're typically damsels in distress, but also cited BotW as an improvement since Zelda takes a more pro-active role in it.
Sex appeal was cited as something that should be equal between men & women, and be mainly to serve a purpose within the context of the story. They want to move away from overly sexualizing, say, just the women.
Capcom even called themselves out on their past mistakes, including...
Rainbow Mika's butt slap in Street Fighter V
Monster Hunter World's armors for the female hunters being more revealing than their male counterparts
Dee Jay wearing a Rastafarian hat

Capcom also mentioned that they need to have cosmetics for all forms of characters be available.
*Example Used by Capcom*: Custom characters having any kind of haircut, facial hair, or body type

The document mentions a direct desire to move away from offensive stereotypes, only featuring certain ethnicities, & sexual/obscene language/jokes (unless they serve a legitimate story purpose).
Capcom even mentioned that they should reach out to various localizers to make sure that various content in their games are appropriate
*Examples Used by Capcom*: The use of "Happy Holidays" instead of "Merry Christmas", numbers/expressions that could reference the Nazi party, content regarding pigs in relation to Arab localizations, etc




I'm tired


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2020)

Their heart's in the right place I guess, but it all reads as so fucking lame. Imagine _still_ having such a lukewarm tap water take about Peach's character in 2020  

I agree with the "equal sexualization" thing though. I've actually advocated that for a long time. Sure, put Vega in a speedo in the next Street Fighter idgaf. One of my favorite Soul Calibur characters is a muscle-gimp Gollum who wears nothing but metal boots and black panties. Please don't homogenize the concept of fun because people get caught up in their feelings and would rather bitch about Mileena than jog.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2020)

Considering it shits on Zelda and Peach and compliments modern Tomb Raider and Last of Us 2, that shit was definitely written by one of those western producers they have - Capcom devs idolize Nintendo and even did a few (great) Zelda games. Guess it explains why most Resident Evil Girls all cosplay Laura Croft these days.

Street Fighter is pretty good in that regard. Guys, girls. There's a pretty good balance of hot, cool and joke.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Their heart's in the right place I guess, but it all reads as so fucking lame. Imagine _still_ having such a lukewarm tap water take about Peach's character in 2020
> 
> I agree with the "equal sexualization" thing though. I've actually advocated that for a long time. Sure, put Vega in a speedo in the next Street Fighter idgaf. One of my favorite Soul Calibur characters is a muscle-gimp Gollum who wears nothing but metal boots and black panties. Please don't homogenize the concept of fun because people get caught up in their feelings and would rather bitch about Mileena than jog.



Vega is plenty sexualized bro. He's extremely toned, topless, purple tat that covers his upper muscles, spandex with dat bulge and tight ass, and a golden mane to top it off. No homo but I would rekt him if I swung that way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2020)

New Street Fighter 6 roster leaked 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Considering it shits on Zelda and Peach and compliments modern Tomb Raider and Last of Us 2, that shit was definitely written by one of those western producers they have - Capcom devs idolize Nintendo and even did a few (great) Zelda games. Guess it explains why most Resident Evil Girls all cosplay Laura Croft these days.
> 
> Street Fighter is pretty good in that regard. Guys, girls. There's a pretty good balance of hot, cool and joke.




Like even if they were going for western and inclusive examples, Overwatch is one of the most diverse and inclusive rosters out there, but it's filled to the brim with style and cool factor. Now I believe you when you said that Shield game will be bland.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Like even if they were going for western and inclusive examples, Overwatch is one of the most diverse and inclusive rosters out there, but it's filled to the brim with style and cool factor. Now I believe you when you said that Shield game will be bland.



You never know, Matt Walker was a producer on DMC5 and that game kept his animuh style intact, although it was a bit lost in translation with the RE engine. Hiring these american producers and putting them in lead positions within Capcom is like their new plan after their retarded output in the PS3/360 by outsourcing to C tier devs but it's still, to me, the source of every pet peeve I have with the amazing games they're making again. RE3 multiplayer is a loot goofier and sexy than the main game so maybe Shield might be okay, dunno.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The document cites Spider-Man: Miles Morales as a positive example of PoC representation, while The Last of Us Part II & Shadow of the Tomb Raider are cited as positive examples for LGBTQ+ representation.
> They also talked about how Peach & Zelda are seen as negative stereotypes for women since they're typically damsels in distress, but also cited BotW as an improvement since Zelda takes a more pro-active role in it.
> Sex appeal was cited as something that should be equal between men & women, and be mainly to serve a purpose within the context of the story. They want to move away from overly sexualizing, say, just the women.
> Capcom even called themselves out on their past mistakes, including...
> ...


Reads like a ban reasoning from resetera

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


>



So sad they're wasting the good iconic design on this horsepiss. But damn, one kick from those monstrous calves and you'd be broken in half.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You never know, Matt Walker was a producer on DMC5 and that game kept his animuh style intact, although it was a bit lost in translation with the RE engine. Hiring these american producers and putting them in lead positions within Capcom is like their new plan after their retarded output in the PS3/360 by outsourcing to C tier devs but it's still, to me, the source of every pet peeve I have with the amazing games they're making again. RE3 multiplayer is a loot goofier and sexy than the main game so maybe Shield might be okay, dunno.



Feels like that Matt guy is the outlier. I remember listening to his interview on EZA, and the guy seems like a true Capcom fanboi. Dude was soaking wet talking about the characters and shit. Whoever wrote that study/anal-asses above seemed more concerned about twitter reactions than actual style and substance going into the characters and setting.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2020)

Well, with any luck, maybe that focused grouped af statement is a huge lie. It was for Overwatch. Preached all that nonsense about varied designs and "everyone feeling powerful" and then on release, sexy people everywhere.

Titties, abs and fetish fuel in practically every character design.

The downside of course being if it was a lie I won't get that speedo outfit in SF6 after all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2020)

Watching a stream of a buddy recently, and seeing threads on another website, I see La Mulana still filters people to this day.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 26, 2020)

What do you guys think of those RDR1 remake rumors going around lately?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 26, 2020)

I’ve never played it. It would be cool but not for $70


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2020)

Anybody heard of the Pandora Box 11?

My dad got it as a B-Day gift a couple months ago and since I'm over for Thanksgiving I'm giving it a spin. Nifty lil gadget. Got to spend some quality time with Darkstalkers, Mark of the Wolves and this twee-ass game called Waku Waku 7.

This thing makes me wish I was more of an arcader as a young'n. Maybe would have this joystick shit figured out by now, among other reasons. It also really hit me how important game preservation is. So much neat (and not so neat) stuff lost to time....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2020)

The last Arcade I saw was in an Ice Cream store in my previous job before I left the country. It was a compilation of Capcom/SNK games so I basically went there every time I had nothing happening at lunch break and got my Metal Slug on. 1 euro was 2 credits.

Tourism was so strong these stores could afford an Arcade just because.



Shirker said:


> Anybody heard of the Pandora Box 11?
> 
> My dad got it as a B-Day gift a couple months ago and since I'm over for Thanksgiving I'm giving it a spin. Nifty lil gadget. Got to spend some quality time with Darkstalkers, Mark of the Wolves and this twee-ass game called Waku Waku 7.
> 
> This thing makes me wish I was more of an arcader as a young'n. Maybe would have this joystick shit figured out by now, among other reasons. It also really hit me how important game preservation is. So much neat (and not so neat) stuff lost to time....



Man, Waku Waku 7 is completely fucking insane. Played it for a retro night and it was just senseless animuh shit. Is that Pandora Box a portable emulating machine or something?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2020)

Apparently the excel files with the 5 year plan don't include all games in their pipeline. There's at least one mainline Megaman and Ghosts 'n Goblins game confirmed mentioned somewhere in the leaked info.

SF6 is probably gonna be in the RE engine too, apparently. And DMC5 Pachinko, gaming is saved.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2020)

@Naruto 

Qual era aquela página que tu fizeste com uma playlist de sons de gayming?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2020)

Stroev said:


> Watching a stream of a buddy recently, and seeing threads on another website, I see La Mulana still filters people to this day.


you reminded me that I have to add la mulana 2 to my wishlist.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The last Arcade I saw was in an Ice Cream store in my previous job before I left the country. It was compilation of Capcom/SNK games so I basically went there every time I had nothing happening at lunch break and got my Metal Slug on. 1 euros was 2 credits.
> 
> Tourism was so strong these stores could just afford an Arcade just because.


I appreciate that there are still a few today scattered about that are completely unwilling to give up the ghost, even if they're more of a novelty thing nowadays.

I live roughly an hours drive away from a really nifty hole-in-the-wall one that's always packed (mostly because their zoning is gawdawful but still). There another down the street from where I live, but I still haven't been in yet. Though from the outside looking in I think it might just be a glorified juice bar. Still, there's pinball machines.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, Waku Waku 7 is completely fucking insane. Played it for a retro night and it was just senseless animuh shit.


Gonna play more of it next i get the chance. Wierdly enough, my favorite thing about it right now is the downed animations. Game's so full to bursting with character that even losing has style.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Is that Pandora Box a portable emulating machine or something?


Pretty much.  Comes in the form of an extra long fight stick housing two controllers, with Ryu Streetfighter's mug plastered onto it because of course it is.

Boasts about 500-600 arcade games on it, which sounded like bs when my folks told me about it... because it *is*, as there are a bunch of duplicates broken up by region type and edition. Still there's at least 250 easy. Pondering if I should get one of these for a close friend of mine.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> @Naruto
> 
> Qual era aquela página que tu fizeste com uma playlist de sons de gayming?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2020)

this has been a crazy year


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2020)

Man, them Arabs REALLY liked the Saudi Arabian DLC character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> this has been a crazy year


----------



## Karma (Nov 27, 2020)

Capcom leaks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, them Arabs REALLY liked the Saudi Arabian DLC character.


they have all the cars and now all the cool gaem


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2020)

Karma said:


> Capcom leaks



Man, the new Attorney games with Sherlock Holmes is the coolest SHIT.



blakstealth said:


> they have all the cars and now all the cool gaem



I just hope SNK isn't censored to shit because of this. SNK has the worst fucking luck ever. I seriously don't get why companies keep buying it when it's a niche game factory at best.  Maybe the recent Gacha stuff is making mad money but still. They lucked out with the chinese buyout because the owner was a massive fan of old SNK games and wanted more (SNK borderline mainstream in asia) but some Arabs? I doubt they give a darn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> this has been a crazy year



This really fucking sucks. Arab gaming industry is extremely limited to mobishit, like depressingly so. And none of their games ever reached out overseas from what I know. So expect this company's SNK market knowledge to be poor. Especially when SNK fans are a vocal minority on the small corners of the net. I have zero hope these guys will actually know what to do with SNK. So our best bet is they just inject money and fuck off from development. Like @Deathbringerpt said, censorship is gonna be an issue. WWE recently did Saudi shows, and they ended up either literally entirely covering the female wresters at best and completely omitting them from the shows at worst.

Bethesda to MS and SNK to Saudis. This has been a complete cancer year for game company acquisitions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2020)

Karma said:


> Capcom leaks



Bison Juri.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 28, 2020)

I’m so lonely...

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2020)

SNK dev: So here's Mai Shiranui. She's basically our poster girl. And has been in most our of fighting games. 



Saudi dev:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2020)

-Saudi prince Salman likes wrestling and stuffs money into Vince's pocket to get their own version of WrestleMania
-Like video games and has a company purchase over half of SNK stock.

lol, fuckin' nerd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2020)

Was searching up Mai art and look at what I found:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2020)

Bewbs? Bawls? Or big chin?

You decide.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2020)

I really love this game. It's 15 bucks on steam now. Not better than DS1, but it's fun as hell. Really recommend it.


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2020)

Literally every game is on sale now and I got no money. woe is me

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I really love this game. It's 15 bucks on steam now. Not better than DS1, but it's fun as hell. Really recommend it.


well you can get it cheaper, I payed that in sep.

You pay 10EUR and you also get Yakuza and many other gamers.


I gave away DarkSiders 3 as I already bought it and yeah great game, especially for those that like Darks souls mechanics.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 29, 2020)

support GOG, guys

Reactions: Agree 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 30, 2020)

Just picked up Conan exiles. Getting bored of 7d2d, but still haven't gotten the building/crafting/survival bug out of my system. So it was this or ark at this point. Might get ark if/when I'm ready to give Conan a break.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 30, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> support GOG, guys

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 30, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ren. (Dec 1, 2020)

The creator of Doom released this today:


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 1, 2020)

I hope it's good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 

Here's some gameplay. It's out on PS4 and Switch. This game is the TITS.

The other game is Wild Guns Reloaded and that one is actually on Steam. This shit be GEWD.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> Here's some gameplay. It's out on PS4 and Switch. This game is the TITS.
> 
> The other game is Wild Guns Reloaded and that one is actually on Steam. This shit be GEWD.



OMG that looks amazing dude. The kunoichi and Southern belle are sooooo my type. I can totally see what you mean about the sprites. Very slick and sexy. We should play western thing and I'll totally get the other game for couch co-op.


----------



## Itachі (Dec 2, 2020)

anyone play any mobile games that aren't gacha or pay to win pieces of shit?

i don't like sitting down at my desk that much after a day of work so i'm lookin for fun shit i can play in bed or smth


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 2, 2020)

Itachі said:


> anyone play any mobile games that aren't gacha or pay to win pieces of shit?
> 
> i don't like sitting down at my desk that much after a day of work so i'm lookin for fun shit i can play in bed or smth


Hell no play fate go!!!


----------



## Itachі (Dec 2, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Hell no play fate go!!!


i played that ages ago. not really fun.. i don't remember it requiring much thought or having interesting mechanics. just grinding from what i remember


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 2, 2020)

Itachі said:


> i played that ages ago. not really fun.. i don't remember it requiring much thought or having interesting mechanics. just grinding from what i remember


Ehh the farther you get the more thought that’s required there is a big difficulty leap in Camelot and the story is really good we just have crappy drop rates and servant rate ups.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 2, 2020)

After getting dicked around by Sony for GR2 -  they delayed its release out of the holiday season even though it was finished and cut its online not even a year out - I'm not surprised to see Toyama finally bounce. Rip Gravity Rush 3.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2020)

Damn. So much for the Silent Hill remake. This kinda confirms that Sony is funneling its money to their western devs instead of its Japanese peeps.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2020)

at aleast they'll work on something now


----------



## Karma (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> After getting dicked around by Sony for GR2 -  they delayed its release out of the holiday season even though it was finished and cut its online not even a year out - I'm not surprised to see Toyama finally bounce. Rip Gravity Rush 3.



Now that I think about it. It's been 4 years since GR2. And considering this message he wrote on 2018: 

*Toyama:* 2018 was a troubling year where things I never expected occurred and one thing after the next didn’t go as planned, but I had the opportunity to speak with _Siren_ fans of 15 years at the ‘_Siren_ Exhibition,’ where I was able to get motivation for making games in the future, as well as big hints. While I’m still figuring things out behind the scenes, I want to turn over a new leaf in 2019 and go full power from the very beginning!

His game was definitely cancelled so he got fed up with Sony's shit and left. It's kind of a pattern with Sony Japan lately.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 3, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Damn. So much for the Silent Hill remake. This kinda confirms that Sony is funneling its money to their western devs instead of its Japanese peeps.



Just as well. It's more honest, really.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 3, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Now that I think about it. It's been 4 years since GR2. And considering this message he wrote on 2018:
> 
> *Toyama:* 2018 was a troubling year where things I never expected occurred and one thing after the next didn’t go as planned, but I had the opportunity to speak with _Siren_ fans of 15 years at the ‘_Siren_ Exhibition,’ where I was able to get motivation for making games in the future, as well as big hints. While I’m still figuring things out behind the scenes, I want to turn over a new leaf in 2019 and go full power from the very beginning!
> 
> His game was definitely cancelled so he got fed up with Sony's shit and left. It's kind of a pattern with Sony Japan lately.



Toyama leaving really puts the exclamation point on that Bloomberg article from last month that stated that Sony was shifting its focus away from Japan and not renewing the contracts for key staff in its Japan Studio. Sony refuted it, but this has all but confirmed the story about their current direction.

Bloomberg article



> A senior figure inside PlayStation headquarters in San Mateo, California, said the U.S. side was frustrated by the failure of the Japan marketing team to sell as many PlayStation 4 units as expected. The person asked not to be identified discussing internal matters.
> 
> As a result, Japan has been sidelined in planning the PlayStation 5’s promotion, according to several PlayStation staff in Japan. Employees in Tokyo said they’ve been left awaiting instructions from California.
> 
> Japan-based developer support teams have been reduced by as much as a third from their peak, and the rolling contracts of a number of game creators at PlayStation’s Japan Studio, one of the unit’s oldest in-house software ateliers, haven’t been renewed, former employees said. The U.S. office believes the PlayStation business doesn’t need games that only do well in Japan, employees in the California headquarters said.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2020)

Sony being a purely western company is old news. It got to the point where Japanese devs had to talk about their games to guys in California.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2020)

I keep forgetting Street Fighter 3 looked like an SNK game and sounded like a Sega game.

This is funky as shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Toyama leaving really puts the exclamation point on that Bloomberg article from last month that stated that Sony was shifting its focus away from Japan and not renewing the contracts for key staff in its Japan Studio. Sony refuted it, but this has all but confirmed the story about their current direction.
> 
> Bloomberg article



Damn, even Bloomberg hating on California Sony. Hilarious.

Anyway, I hope these guys get a publisher deal instead of using kickstarter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2020)

Sooooooooo much gaming in dem game awards I think I am game drunk right now.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Dec 4, 2020)

Why not get someone who's actually good at least  tho ?

They're both about as charismatic as a wet carrot.

Oh well, not like i was gonna watch that shit anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2020)

I've got nothing against Larson, but her being on a video game award show feels like an troll.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2020)

The Wonder Woman actor is nice eye candy and all.

But who cares.

Are we having a repeat of Samuel L Jackson lazily repeating Pulp Fiction lines while he folds a oversized check into his pocket? Just announce the new games and trailers we're waiting for. That's why I'm putting up with this digital county fair.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2020)

They stole our reward


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 4, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sooooooooo much gaming in dem game awards I think I am game drunk right now.




Brie is a Samus hopeful and was recently in a Switch propaganda ad for Nintendo. And Gal is clearly there to continue the Fast and the Furious videogame hype train that closed out last year's show. They both clearly belong.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2020)

An actual good actor who wants the nerd role and got it?

Huh.

Not bad.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 4, 2020)

Trump as Armstrong

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2020)

Man. A swing and a miss. Except maybe Meryl and Vulcan Raven.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Brie is a Samus hopeful





 


Let Jeff Bridges rest. He has done enough.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 4, 2020)

That's not Solid Snake, that's Big Boss, I bet some casual filth wrote this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 4, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> That's not Solid Snake, that's Big Boss, I bet some casual filth wrote this.


Its actually Venom Snake

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 4, 2020)

Karma said:


> Its actually Venom Snake



I'm not entirely sure but I think it's Big Boss during Ground Zeroes, he lacks the horn.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 6, 2020)

I just opened Gog Galaxy to check and see if any of my wishlist games are on sale for the holidays and it straight up gave me Witcher Enhanced Edition for free.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> I just opened Gog Galaxy to check and see if any of my wishlist games are on sale for the holidays and it straight up gave me Witcher Enhanced Edition for free.



GoG is CD Projekt's own digital store, they can afford the freebie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2020)

Great game on sale. You know you got good shit when All and recent reviews are overwhelmingly postive. The action and music is good, but make no mistake, this a story heavy game. And the reason it works so well, is because the story is very fun to go through. It's not just that the story is good, it's that the delivery is excellent. Think of Shutter Island fuckery but with an on going acid trip throughout the whole playthrough. One of my most memorable games. Loved every second of it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 7, 2020)

Can confirm, Katana Zero is great. You can play through it on a rainy saturday afternoon/evening and know that your time was well spent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> You can play through it on a rainy saturday afternoon/evening



I see what you did there

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2020)

They brining back my long lost twin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Great game on sale. You know you got good shit when All and recent reviews are overwhelmingly postive. The action and music is good, but make no mistake, this a story heavy game. And the reason it works so well, is because the story is very fun to go through. It's not just that the story is good, it's that the delivery is excellent. Think of Shutter Island fuckery but with an on going acid trip throughout the whole playthrough. One of my most memorable games. Loved every second of it.





GrizzlyClaws said:


> Can confirm, Katana Zero is great. You can play through it on a rainy saturday afternoon/evening and know that your time was well spent.



Props to Khris, he recommended me this game a bunch of times until I just said I'd play it so he could shut up and turns out the game is this bizarre, extremely well done arcadey as fuck action sprite game with an incredibly well executed story. Shit feels like if Ninja Gaiden was written by David Lynch.

Plus that Club beat was fire.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2020)

Kripes, these days I feel like I owe a lot of people an apology.
Never butted heads with anyone of course, because I hate conflict, but I will admit that every time I'd see people bitch about the horrible, awful, no good Nintendo fanbase, I'd roll my eyes and make jerkoff motions. I was aware that there were shitty parts, sure but, like, *every *group of people has its shitty folk, y'know what I mean? But now after the partial reception of the Mario thing, the Smash Bros thing, the Splatoon thing, and now most recently, the Etika thing... I'm just left feeling embarrassed, foolish and empty as I come to terms with the fact that I've ripped the skin. Y'know... metaphorically.  


Gaming bruvs have had their ups and downs, yeah. We're a bunch of wacky shitheads, so it's to be expected. What I didn't expect was the sheer amount of unabashed bootlooking I've seen from people regarding the above. It's *bizarre*. I mean, it's not everyone _clearly_. More people are upset than not. But that there seems to be such a huge number of people being contrarian feels damn disheartening... for more reasons than just this ultimately frivolous, indulgent hobby tbh. Won't get into it, but needless to say it sucks muchly having yet another thing chip away at this baseless optimism I keep clutching to like an absolute fuckwit.

/vent

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2020)

As a Metroid and Pokemon fan:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2020)

but I'm gonna do my part. Anyone needs an AM2R link PM me.  

I dont have the latest one update, but shit is still excellent.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As a Metroid and Pokemon fan:


lol, I guess I was always sorta aware that they pulled this sort've stuff, AM2R, the Mario 64 remake, the ROMsite takedown, that time they scared the shit out of that family with a multi-million dollar lawsuit, etc. I guess this is just the first time I got wombo combo'd with news so hard.

Like, kripes, it's just been one thing after another for 2 weeks now. It's like... 2020 is drawing to a close and they're in a last minute mad dash to be the worst part of it just so they can say they did *SOMETHING* notable this year other than release 3 subpar main-series games. Well sorry guys, but COVID is still worse. Hey, maybe you can team up. Get ya boy Ping to just stuff Switches full of the shit in time for the holiday rush.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Gaming bruvs have had their ups and downs, yeah. We're a bunch of wacky shitheads, so it's to be expected. What I didn't expect was the sheer amount of unabashed bootlooking I've seen from people regarding the above. It's *bizarre*. I mean, it's not everyone _clearly_. More people are upset than not. But that there seems to be such a huge number of people being contrarian feels damn disheartening... for more reasons than just this ultimately frivolous, indulgent hobby tbh. Won't get into it, but needless to say it sucks muchly having yet another thing chip away at this baseless optimism I keep clutching to like an absolute fuckwit.
> 
> /vent



Just go with the idea that they have amazing developers and pretty much the worst businessmen/suits in the industry. They want to be gaming Disney and their elitism really shows that, if anything a community of fans that tries to do shit out of love for their games will be shot down to shit if they even whiff the minimal scent of danger to their brand, even if tangentially like the Splatoon tournament or that Etika Joycon debacle. Some people will just blindly excuse/defend some of that.

I mean, the idea that they think emulation is just as bad as first degree murder and ignore all the technical advancements done in that field, all its tools and conveniences, etc...so they think their bare bones effort is commendable is hilarious.

ANYWAY, I just wave it off and don't think much about it - Nintendo Lawyers aren't Nintendo Developers. But every time I smell bullshit, I usually say something and move on.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> but I'm gonna do my part. Anyone needs an AM2R link PM me.
> 
> I dont have the latest one update, but shit is still excellent.



I know the original developer stopped working on it since he went legit but there's a group of peeps using his design documents to improve on the base game. Read a list of stuff the other day and it all looks dope. Shit is like Sonic Mania in the sense that it feels like it's a sprite game developed in a later generation console.  I definitely should play it again.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 9, 2020)

playing NSFMW 2005
at blacklist 4, trying to finish with Japanese car is kinda hard lel.

i have full modded Impreza and yet stil slower than the Gallardo (5/6th Black list pink slip)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2020)

Badass.


----------



## Simon (Dec 9, 2020)

Hitman 3 looks amazing visually, I'm happy that the IP is a big deal again.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 11, 2020)

Yakuza Remastered and Yakuza 6 on PC and XBOX for early 2021.

January for Yakuza Remastered
March for Yakuza 6

PC and Xbox yakuza bros: "2020 has been kinda shit."
RGG Studio: "I gotcha fam."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2020)

@Buskuv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2020)

that's a very good zero


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just go with the idea that they have amazing developers and pretty much the worst businessmen/suits in the industry. They want to be gaming Disney and their elitism really shows that, if anything a community of fans that tries to do shit out of love for their games will be shot down to shit if they even whiff the minimal scent of danger to their brand, even if tangentially like the Splatoon tournament or that Etika Joycon debacle. Some people will just blindly excuse/defend some of that.
> 
> I mean, the idea that they think emulation is just as bad as first degree murder and ignore all the technical advancements done in that field, all its tools and conveniences, etc...so they think their bare bones effort is commendable is hilarious.
> 
> ...


Yall are really gonna let con-man run off with the bullshit and disrespect a person name because a lot of people are pissed off at a Corporation for doing what a corporation does and protecting their profit generating measures?

Like really? Lol.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2020)

Leaving aside the fact that those posts were made before more info was out as well as the fact that there's apparently a lot of nuance to the situation as more stuff gets revealed...

Don't be disingenuous and act like that isolated case of bs is in any way comparible to the mountain of slowburn bs that this corporation has been guilty of as well as even imply that because it's something that "a corporation does" somehow disqualifies how archaic a lot of it is. That excuse has long been worn to the nub and frankly it's exhausting.


Hi btw. Don't see you around here all that much. Hope everything's well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2020)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Won't you *please* think of the Corporations?!



Nah, fuck Nintendo. And "Corporation for doing what a corporation does" is a nice handwave at Nintendo's crap but they're unique in how petty and retarded they are at "protecting" their brand. Plenty of gaming companies out there not only allow but even support what Nintendo Ceases and Desists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2020)

Gimme that Ninja Gaiden 4.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gimme that Ninja Gaiden 4.



Bring Japanese Ozzy Osbourne on board. Maybe slide in a Devil's Third easter egg as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2020)

Bro this is dope. This is probably what Metroid Prime 4 wishes it can be in terms of combat. But the  roguelike elements is a massive turn off for me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bro this is dope. This is probably what Metroid Prime 4 wishes it can be in terms of combat. But the  roguelike elements is a massive turn off for me.



Shit's migraine inducing. I've been in raves more grounded than this trailer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bro this is dope. This is probably what Metroid Prime 4 wishes it can be in terms of combat. But the  roguelike elements is a massive turn off for me.



I thought you were exaggerating but this is legit dope. I could totally see Metroid pulling off all this stuff in a vidja.

The turn off for me however is the budget Death Stranding graphical style. Doesn't mesh with the arcady-ness of how it actually plays at all, which irks me more than it realistically should.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit's migraine inducing. I've been in raves more grounded than this trailer.



Yeah, the crazy amount of particles are intrusive to the action happening. But the mobility and gunplay is spot on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah, the crazy amount of particles are intrusive to the action happening.



I have a feeling that this is going to be a fairly common description of next gen console games.

That said, it does seem to have very nice movement and shooting. Didn't really expect that from something that is desperately trying to be a movie game but then you realize that every single game this studio made were literally arcade shooters. Nice.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 13, 2020)

That Ninja Gaiden thing could be that rumored Trilogy Remastered.


----------



## Karma (Dec 13, 2020)

RE8 leaks

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> That Ninja Gaiden thing could be that rumored Trilogy Remastered.



Damn. That could be right.

But then again they're done with Nioh 2 and they didn't help on the Zelda Musou this time. They gotta be doing something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2020)

Karma said:


> RE8 leaks
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Shit, that's some hardcore leaking right there.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2020)

@Deathbringerpt 

I forget if you have a 3ds or a new 3ds. You were contemplating emulation on it, right? There's been an interesting new development.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2020)

Naruto said:


> @Deathbringerpt
> 
> I forget if you have a 3ds or a new 3ds. You were contemplating emulation on it, right? There's been an interesting new development.



Diz-me tudo já que ia sacar o homebrew esta semana.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Diz-me tudo já que ia sacar o homebrew esta semana.


Dynarec para PS1 tornou emulacao possivel na New 3DS. Eu ja posto videos daqui a uns minutos. Basta escolher o core e renderer correctos no retroarch.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2020)

Your browser does not support the video tag.
 



Your browser does not support the video tag.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2020)

I've tested:

Jade Cocoon
Breath of Fire 3
Breath of Fire 4
Valkyrie Profile
Final Fantasy Tactics
Xenogears
Vagrant Story
Symphony of the Night

They all run very well. Just shy of perfect, with dips in some effect heavy scenes. Lowest framerate I've seen was 47, hardly a deal breaker, especially when it's a dip, not constant.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2020)

Holy SHIT, that's awesome.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2020)

For fast PS1 emulation on N3DS use .

If you need help configuring anything, let me know.

On that note, here's some tips based on my personal experience emulating games on the 3DS:

, , ,  are all best experienced via bubble2k's emulators. Click the links for each one.

For GB and GBC you have 3 realistic options: , Gambatte core on , or .

For GBA you have 2 realistic options:  or .

You should know that GBA VC injects have a vsync bug that will sometimes render a percentage of the bottom screen at the top, it's bizarre and distracting. OPEN_AGB_FIRM is ironing out save type detection, but once it's fully fixed (and development on it is very active atm), it will be perfect bare metal "emulation" of GBA.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2020)

You can basically play all the good castlevania games on a 3DS now. NES/SNES/Genesis/TGFX16/GBA/DS/PS1.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2020)

Naruto said:


> You can basically play all the good castlevania games on a 3DS now. NES/SNES/Genesis/TGFX16/GBA/DS/PS1.



Literally the first thing that came to mind. 

Still missing very few but it's the best spot to play them easily.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2020)

Oh yeah you really wanna delete any cores you don't use on Retroarch for 3DS or it will take ages to boot. I only use Gambatte and PCSX Rearmed personally.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Still missing very few


Like what? I don't really like the 3D castlevania games personally. I can't think of a 2D game that isn't available here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Diz-me tudo já que ia sacar o homebrew esta semana.





Naruto said:


> Dynarec para PS1 tornou emulacao possivel na New 3DS. Eu ja posto videos daqui a uns minutos. Basta escolher o core e renderer correctos no retroarch.




We need an "English friend!" rating. 

With this being the icon:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Like what? I don't really like the 3D castlevania games personally. I can't think of a 2D game that isn't available here.



Very few but you have Rondo of Blood for PC Engine, Rebirth for Wii aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand Bloodlines for Mega Drive aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan Legacy of Darkness for the 64 (One of the few games I haven't played at all). PS1 covers SotN and Chronicles. Oh and Castlevania Arcade  

Fucking Castlevania machine is what it is.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 14, 2020)

Do you need any special card to use emulation on the 3DS?

I pirated the PSP and had a flash card for the DS but I went full legal with the 3DS so I have no idea how things on the 3DS work.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We need an "English friend!" rating.
> 
> With this being the icon:


Git Gud and learn the master language caralho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Very few but you have Rondo of Blood for PC Engine


That's...the . It's there.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Bloodlines for Mega Drive


That's the . It's there 


*Spoiler*: __ 













the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Do you need any special card to use emulation on the 3DS?


Nope. I use a flashcart for DS but obviously you can like, buy the games. And also nowadays there is software to run DS roms straight from the 3DS as well, but since I don't need that I don't use it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2020)

Naruto said:


> That's...the . It's there.
> 
> 
> That's the . It's there
> ...



I'M SMRAT.

Well, shit. It's only missing Rebirth and the 3D then.

Fucking Gothic horro Animuh machine. I WANT IT

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 14, 2020)

Holy smokes, Matsuno's Unsung Story . . . . it lives?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Dec 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 15, 2020)

Resident Bloodborne


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2020)

Karma said:


> Resident Bloodborne



So this new virus either turns you into a wolf man or gives you mad pubic hair.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So this new virus either turns you into a wolf man or gives you mad pubic hair.



I forgot pubic hair can look like this when unkempt. This is why I use Manscaped™ to keep my shit clean and smooth.

_*whispers* _
Manscaped™: Refining the Gentleman.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2020)

Console Wars ending early this generation.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2020)

If Oil blood money can give us a new NeoGeo I'm all for it. I'll even slaughter a goat in honor of the prince.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If Oil blood money can give a new NeoGeo I'm all for it. I'll even slaughter a goat in honor of the prince.



Hahaha. I think this shit was in the works for awhile ever since the Neo Geo Mini made them bank.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Console Wars ending early this generation.


I repeat:
That fucking nerd.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If Oil blood money can give us a new NeoGeo I'm all for it. I'll even slaughter a goat in honor of the prince.


Dude, you don't even need to do that.
Just promise him a meet and greet with Yokuzuna and ask your fattest friend for a favor.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2020)

I don't expect any company will penetrate the console market in my lifetime, if ever. It's a three way monopoly and it will probably stay that way until they fully transition into stream-based services and client-side processing (and ownership) is completely eradicated.

So SNK is more likely to be releasing some bullshit little device to compete with the mini classic consoles rather than actually modern hardware.


----------



## Karma (Dec 15, 2020)

Naruto said:


> It's a three way monopoly


The stadia is right there bro

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 15, 2020)

Naruto said:


> until they fully transition into stream-based services and client-side processing (and ownership) is completely eradicated.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I don't expect any company will penetrate the console market in my lifetime, if ever. It's a three way monopoly and it will probably stay that way until they fully transition into stream-based services and client-side processing (and ownership) is completely eradicated.
> 
> So SNK is more likely to be releasing some bullshit little device to compete with the mini classic consoles rather than actually modern hardware.



I was playing more than anything, bro. The original Neo Geo was already a *super* niche console that catered to a very specific crowd and the Neo Geo 2 is gonna be more of the same. 

They at least confirmed it's not another Mini deal, it's a genuine Neo Geo 2. HAVE FUN.

Also, I just remembered that Dracula X Chronicles is a thing. Probably can't play that one on the 3DS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2020)

System Shock Remake looking fire.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Also, I just remembered that Dracula X Chronicles is a thing. Probably can't play that one on the 3DS


You can't, no. It's just Rondo Of Blood with worse graphics, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> System Shock Remake looking fire.



I thought this was from Cyberpunk.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2020)

I dunno... the hair looks pretty good and it didn't glitch out or disappear a single time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Itachі (Dec 16, 2020)

maybe this is blasphemous but do any of you know who sells decent value prebuilt PCs in the UK? i can't be bothered building one myself and would like to upgrade


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

Speaking of the Cyberpunk controversy, for a while I was actually wondering why console players were so upset, since suboptimal versions of games coming out on old hardware isn't exactly new or anything. It's since been brought to my attention that the PS4 and Bone versions are the only options and the actual current gen stuff ain't out until next year.

...huh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2020)

Naruto said:


> You can't, no. It's just Rondo Of Blood with worse graphics, though.



Well. It might be Rondo Of Blood with worse graphics but here's the thing.



Lament of Innocence needs a remake.



Shirker said:


> Speaking of the Cyberpunk controversy, for a while I was actually wondering why console players were so upset, since suboptimal versions of games coming out on old hardware isn't exactly new or anything. It's since been brought to my attention that the PS4 and Bone versions are the only options and the actual current gen stuff ain't out until next year.
> 
> ...huh.



Actually, you have a free upgrade between last gen and currently for both consoles. Both of them run much better than the 4 and Bone but considering how pisspoor and lackluster the stock of the next gen consoles have been, it's not exactly an easily available solution.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 17, 2020)

Still the GOAT rpg


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 17, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> Still the GOAT rpg




Laughs in your general direction.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2020)

AGOTY Awards are up:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2020)

Yoooooo... My girl looks sickkkkkkkkk... Too bad it's shitty fucking Jump Force and not a fun game instead. 

Yo ASW/Bandai how's that Bleach Fighterz game going?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 19, 2020)

Homeworld 3 end of the year quarterly update for anyone who is interested:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 20, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 20, 2020)

Was this section always this infested with Sony corporate simps or am I just noticing it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2020)

I remember this vividly. Back when UI's were allowed to have personality.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2020)

Wishlisting both for the next sale. 

EDIT: Apparently the first one isn't even out for steam yet.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 20, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2020)

Your browser does not support the video tag.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 22, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> Was this section always this infested with Sony corporate simps or am I just noticing it?





The Nintendo fans keep to themselves and mostly talk about the fun they're having. Sony fans are the most raging autistic brand warrior this side of the internet. Xbox fans...huh...well, I talk about BC sometimes. Oh yeah, there's like 1 in this section. Literally 1.


----------



## Simon (Dec 22, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> Was this section always this infested with Sony corporate simps or am I just noticing it?


I'm honestly curious who other than one person is a corporate simp for Sony. He knows who he is lol


----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Nintendo fans keep to themselves and mostly talk about the fun they're having. Sony fans are the most raging autistic brand warrior this side of the internet. Xbox fans...huh...well, I talk about BC sometimes. Oh yeah, there's like 1 in this section. Literally 1.


No corporation is your friend. Not a single one. Brand loyalty is just voluntary autism.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Itachі (Dec 22, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Nintendo fans keep to themselves and mostly talk about the fun they're having. Sony fans are the most raging autistic brand warrior this side of the internet. Xbox fans...huh...well, I talk about BC sometimes. Oh yeah, there's like 1 in this section. Literally 1.


pc gamers are the most insufferable out of everyone with their elitist nonsense

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 22, 2020)

Itachі said:


> pc gamers are the most insufferable out of everyone with their elitist nonsense



They're having a "Who's the most insufferable twat" contest in the Cybepunk thread. My money's still on Sony bootlickers because the latest Sony simps of this section are borderline bots. Peesee gaymers at least suck their own dick, not some esoteric corporate symbol of "quality".


----------



## Itachі (Dec 22, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're having a "Who's the most insufferable twat" contest in the Cybepunk thread. My money's still on Sony bootlickers because the latest Sony simps of this section are borderline bots. Peesee gaymers at least suck their own dick.


yeah i'm not talking about in this section, just in general 

sony, microsoft and nintendo are shit companies. i used to like sony back in the day coz i saw them as pretty friendly to consumers. ps3 had free online functionality, controllers were rechargeable, you didn't have to use bullshit proprietary shit, etc. 

not too knowledgeable on this sort of stuff nowadays but it seems like nintendo is still the worst when it comes to anti-consumer bullshit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 22, 2020)

Itachі said:


> yeah i'm not talking about in this section, just in general
> 
> sony, microsoft and nintendo are shit companies. i used to like sony back in the day coz i saw them as pretty friendly to consumers. ps3 had free online functionality, controllers were rechargeable, you didn't have to use bullshit proprietary shit, etc.
> 
> not too knowledgeable on this sort of stuff nowadays but it seems like nintendo is still the worst when it comes to anti-consumer bullshit



You're pretty much on the money. The more things change, the more they stay the same. Microsoft is the only one becoming more pro-consumer although that's just related to the fact that they sell the least and have no games so they try to add value to their products by default. Not that means anything in the long run, as soon as the current head leaves, things could go to shit just as easy.

Sony and Nintendo are getting worse and worse the more successful they are with the generational sales.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2020)

Naruto said:


> voluntary autism.



New convo title?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 23, 2020)

KFConsole let's goooooooo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2020)

Silent Hill rumors fucking dead but we got a new horror game confirmed as soon as its creator bailed from Sony. PC first but consoles planned.

Between Ueda and Toyama, we got some good FARTEURS working on proper games.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 24, 2020)

Actually been playing the shit out of Witcher 1 since GOG gave it to me for free. I was told it was primitive compared to TW3, the only entry to the series I'd played, but to me it feels like pretty much the same game, but more linear. The combat's not as good but once you get used to it it isn't bad. Most importantly I've slept with like five women so far.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> ally been playing the shit out of Witcher 1 since GOG gave it to me for free. I was told it was primitive compared to TW3, the only entry to the series I'd played, but to me it feels like pretty much the same game, but more linear. The combat's not as good but once you get used to it it isn't bad. Most importantly I've slept with like five women so far.



Nothing wrong with Simon Says Rythm combat. Just kinda funny for the sort of game it is. Plus this is the only game that tries to make Geralt's vibe as weird and uncomfortable as he's supposed to be. It has some pretty cool side quests that showed that they know tackle with morality relatively well. Nothing is going to be clear cut.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 24, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nothing wrong with Simon Says Rythm combat. Just kinda funny for the sort of game it is. Plus this is the only game that tries to make Geralt's vibe as weird and uncomfortable as he's supposed to be. It has some pretty cool side quests that showed that they know tackle with morality relatively well. Nothing is going to be clear cut.



Heh, yeah. I mean, for a game universe whose main protagonist's lore is "genetically enhanced magic-using super swordsman", the swordplay is passable at best. It's got a late-nineties pc game vibe to it, which is odd for a game ten years newer than that. But yeah. His characterization is more "off" in this one in a good way. The amnesia plotline is a good way to see the world through the eyes of a novice. It was a solid story choice for the first game. I'm only a few hours into the Vizima portion of the game and enjoying how many different ways you can approach each quest, at least, and don't shoot the messenger but IMO dice poker is better than gwent.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Dec 24, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nothing wrong with Simon Says Rythm combat. Just kinda funny for the sort of game it is.


Eh, not if you play it in isometric mode, not that you'd want to.

Some of the dissapointment with the combat came from the fact that people expected an action RPG which was never supposed to be the case . It's more in the vain of classic Biowere-esque RPGS like Neverwinter and Kotor.The OTS mode wasn't even present in the early versions of the game iirc.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 24, 2020)

I think the biggest sin of CDPR is successfully purging all evidence of the original Witcher 1. I literally cannot find footage of the pre-EE script cutscenes, and by god it was BAD. Like hilariously bad.

It's crazy how they completely revamped the game's dialogue and voice acting and then scrubbed the internet clean of the first draft and now it's like fucking Mandela effect fever dreams.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Dec 24, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I think the biggest sin of CDPR is successfully purging all evidence of the original Witcher 1. I literally cannot find footage of the pre-EE script cutscenes, and by god it was BAD. Like hilariously bad.
> 
> It's crazy how they completely revamped the game's dialogue and voice acting and then scrubbed the internet clean of the first draft and now it's like fucking Mandela effect fever dreams.


You don't have to look for it anymore.
See Cyberpunk right now?

Now imagine the same exact shitshow ,only it's 2007.
Done.You now know the authentic Witcher 1 experience,


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Eh, not if you play it in isometric mode, not that you'd want to.



I'm gonna be honest, I didn't even fucking know that was a thing.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 24, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> You don't have to look for it anymore.
> See Cyberpunk right now?
> 
> Now imagine the same exact shitshow ,only it's 2007.
> Done.You now know the authentic Witcher 1 experience,


I am not playing Cyberpunk since it runs like shit on my potato, but I think it's safe to assume it's not quite as bad, at least when it comes to the dialogue.


----------



## Karma (Dec 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2020)

Biggest Yoko Taro game. Biggest Platinum Game.

Fucking thing has legs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Naruto (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas 

Happy holidays if you celebrate anything else around this time.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 25, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Eh, not if you play it in isometric mode, not that you'd want to.


Actually I used that a lot, it was a taxing game when it came out, and in isometric mode it had less to render.


TYPE-Rey said:


> It's more in the vain of classic Biowere-esque RPGS like Neverwinter


It actually used a heavily modified aurora engine, the same one that Neverwinter Nights used.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2020)

Bayonetta 2 might have been a mistep in the gameplay department but God damn, it's a fucking beautiful game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bayonetta 2 might have been a mistep in the gameplay department but God damn, it's a fucking beautiful game.



I dunno what urged Platinum to make a Bayo 2 a Christmas game, but I am very glad they did. Bayo 1 and 2's settings, characters, and world building doesn't get enough credit. Enzo alone is a highlight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2020)

Was looking forward to this even before FighterZ was announced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2020)

So one of my favorite songs from Gorillaz released these last few months, valley of the pagans, is basically a whole GTAV homage thing since they use a bunch of footage from the game.

I felt like listening to it yesterday and just couldn't find the shit on their youtube.

Turns out Rockstar took it down.


Boy, companies be dumb. While we're at it, they released their last song for now, The Lost Chord, and it's fucking good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Itachі (Dec 26, 2020)

I fucking hate Sony's dumb refund policy, can't refund a game once you've downloaded it. I bought Ark to play co-op with my sister and the text is so tiny that it's literally impossible to read unless you're extremely close to the TV. The main menu is also unresponsive and laggy for whatever fucking reason.. a joke of a game Sony won't refund me for

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Turns out Rockstar took it down.



Now *that's* voluntary autism.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2020)

PS: Noodle can high key get it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 26, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Dec 27, 2020)

Started clearing some of my backlog of games and started playing Mad Max .

Why does no one mention this game , especially when there's discussion about open world games ?

Shit's seriously good.

Game still looks great and holds up today.


----------



## Itachі (Dec 27, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Started clearing some of my backlog of games and started playing Mad Max .
> 
> Why does no one mention this game , especially when there's discussion about open world games ?
> 
> ...


It's one of the most shamelessly repetitive games I've ever played. I had fun with it for about 10 minutes then realised the rest of it is just the same thing over and over.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 27, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 27, 2020)

Also the first two PS2 SRW OG has been translated into english.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 28, 2020)

I have been trying to go through an absolutely massive backlog of visual novels during the last 6 months. I got into the genre some years ago when Fate knowledge only extended to the VN and Fate/Zero.

Anyway, finished Dies Irae(think Fate meets Hellsing) today. Total playthrough was around 90 hours for all 4 heroine routes, and I can wholeheartedly say I loved every single one. Not often I actually end up caring for characters who are Nazis.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 28, 2020)

The director of Nioh1/2 just announced he's done with the series for now and he'll start working on new stuff. Couple that with the Ninja Gaiden Collection being leaked, we  got real chances of Ninja Gaiden 4 being announced.

Having new DMC, Bayonetta and Ninja Gaiden games while NMH3 is a thing and God of War continues to thrive is a bit of a fever dream and kinda breathes lives into this shitty hobby of mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 28, 2020)

Got FF 12 for the Switch and just ran around at 2x speed chaining wolves while on the toilet. Comfy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The director of Nioh1/2 just announced he's done with the series for now and he'll start working on new stuff. Couple that with the Ninja Gaiden Collection being leaked, we  got real chances of Ninja Gaiden 4 being announced.
> 
> Having new DMC, Bayonetta and Ninja Gaiden games while NMH3 is a thing and God of War continues to thrive is a bit of a fever dream and kinda breathes lives into this shitty hobby of mine.


Kind of a shame. I just bought the season pass for Nioh 2, and I've had more fun with the series than ever before. The new Fists are fantastic weapons, even if they're stamina hungry.

Never played Ninja Gaiden, so I will probably pick up the collection for PS4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2020)

Nioh 2 is even more Ninja Gaiden than Nioh 1. Which is why it's a much better game. Honestly, Nioh 2 is too underrated. I've had more fun with it than Sekiro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 28, 2020)

A Boy and his Blob remake when, Nintendo?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 28, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> A Boy and his Blob remake when, Nintendo?


You have: 9 licorice jelly beans, to unlock cherry jelly beans buy the new "fruit flavors I" DLC!


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 28, 2020)

This month’s gamepass options are just a little meh but next month is where the fun starts!


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 28, 2020)

WorkingMoogle said:


> You have: 9 licorice jelly beans, to unlock cherry jelly beans buy the new "fruit flavors I" DLC!



I miss video games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 28, 2020)

Have any of you played Shadow Warrior 2? Been playing it recently, the combat and shit is fun but I absolutely hate all the loot/upgrade shit. I like the idea of finding upgrades, what I don't like is spending 5 minutes looking through all the items in the menu to see which one edges out the other by 1% in damage bonus. It's so tedious and unnecessary.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 30, 2020)

Dark Forces should be there instead of the Lego game but still accurate.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dark Forces should be there instead of the Lego game but still accurate.



Yes, but Jedi Outcast is technically part of the same series, and a lot of other classic games like Rogue Squadron and X-Wing are also excluded, so I'll give it a pass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 30, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> Yes, but Jedi Outcast is technically part of the same series, and a lot of other classic games like Rogue Squadron and X-Wing are also excluded, so I'll give it a pass.



What movie is his meme from anyway?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 30, 2020)

I don't remember Symphonia having such bad chibi proportions. Rose tinted glasses really are a thing, huh? 



Deathbringerpt said:


> What movie is his meme from anyway?


Looks like Pedro, so I'm guessing Wonder Woman 84


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What movie is his meme from anyway?



Wonder Woman 1984

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 31, 2020)

There's a lot of Dev overlap from DMC5 to this new game which is 100% DD2 but the most surprising is Reuben Langdon being part of the team. It doesn't necessarily mean he'll be a voiced character since Reuben owns a Stunt Company that works with Cap all the time but maybe this means that the action will be a bit more over the top.

That said, I also wouldn't mind if this was a completely new game altogether.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There's a lot of Dev overlap from DMC5 to this new game which is 100% DD2 but the most surprising is Reuben Langdon being part of the team. It doesn't necessarily mean he'll be a voiced character since Reuben owns a Stunt Company that works with Cap all the time but maybe this means that the action will be a bit more over the top.
> 
> That said, I also wouldn't mind if this was a completely new game altogether.



Do we know which team is behind Pragmata?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 31, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Do we know which team is behind Pragmata?

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new year everyone.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Shirker (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year, man.

I am still in cursed year, but my part of burgerland has about 7 hours left

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Years guys. I know I'm usually a ghost around here but I wish you guys the best!

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new years!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2021)

My pathetic ass thought this was Bayo 3 at first.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 1, 2021)

in english never ever


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 1, 2021)

Okay, I gave Witcher 1 a solid try but the swamp pissed me off too much. You get to this swamp area in act II of the game and you just get stuck there. Just swarmed by hundreds of drowners and leech things and annoying vine things and you fucking die over and over and it's bullshit. 

Luckily I downloaded an old favorite of mine, Kotor II, for cheap during a Holiday Sale and I'm gonna give it another play through.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year friends, this year is probably going to be terrible so let's hope that at least video games are good.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 1, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Okay, I gave Witcher 1 a solid try but the swamp pissed me off too much. You get to this swamp area in act II of the game and you just get stuck there. Just swarmed by hundreds of drowners and leech things and annoying vine things and you fucking die over and over and it's bullshit.
> 
> Luckily I downloaded an old favorite of mine, Kotor II, for cheap during a Holiday Sale and I'm gonna give it another play through.


KotOR II is underappreciated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 1, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Okay, I gave Witcher 1 a solid try but the swamp pissed me off too much. You get to this swamp area in act II of the game and you just get stuck there. Just swarmed by hundreds of drowners and leech things and annoying vine things and you fucking die over and over and it's bullshit.
> 
> Luckily I downloaded an old favorite of mine, Kotor II, for cheap during a Holiday Sale and I'm gonna give it another play through.



Hahaha. Yeah, that part was fucking hard but it didn't grate me too much, even if it's the most generic section of the game. My deep hatred of drowners comes from the fucking swamp.

And if you play Kotor 2, download the fanpatch that brings a shit tone of nearly finished content that was finished by hardcore nerds.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 1, 2021)

Reminder for the year.

Video games are *awesome*.

The video game industry is *hot garbage*.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 1, 2021)

What the hell is Apple Arcade?

And seems like a neat idea for mobileshit. Sakaguchi tries to be creative with it and Uematsu fucks more with him than SE nowadays so if anything, this will look neat and sound great.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What the hell is Apple Arcade?



Something like Game Pass but for Apple shit.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 1, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hahaha. Yeah, that part was fucking hard but it didn't grate me too much, even if it's the most generic section of the game. My deep hatred of drowners comes from the fucking swamp.
> 
> And if you play Kotor 2, download the fanpatch that brings a shit tone of nearly finished content that was finished by hardcore nerds.



I played the fan patch once years back. I'm of the minority opinion that the base game stands on its own, though. Kind of the same mentality of why I prefer the theatrical LOTR films to the extended editions. Pacing feels off with the additional content. Base game is long enough and the fan restorations need some editing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2021)

Basically Doomroid Prime


The atmosphere looks seriously dope


----------



## Itachі (Jan 2, 2021)

Any of you played Disco Elysium? Played it for a couple hours and thought it was interesting at times but it's so damn boring. I've seen people praise the writing but while the worldbuilding and lore is interesting, it has so much 'random xD' humour. It has walls of dialogue and while I don't mind reading, most of it is uninteresting to me. I've mostly heard high praise for this game but it's not my thing.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 2, 2021)

Pretty wild if it's true.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 2, 2021)

Itachі said:


> Any of you played Disco Elysium? Played it for a couple hours and thought it was interesting at times but it's so damn boring. I've seen people praise the writing but while the worldbuilding and lore is interesting, it has so much 'random xD' humour. It has walls of dialogue and while I don't mind reading, most of it is uninteresting to me. I've mostly heard high praise for this game but it's not my thing.


I haven't played it (yet?), but when I hear negative opinions about it they tend to take much the same form as yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 2, 2021)

Itachі said:


> Any of you played Disco Elysium? Played it for a couple hours and thought it was interesting at times but it's so damn boring. I've seen people praise the writing but while the worldbuilding and lore is interesting, it has so much 'random xD' humour. It has walls of dialogue and while I don't mind reading, most of it is uninteresting to me. I've mostly heard high praise for this game but it's not my thing.


Yeah, i played it and i loved it. After Planescape , it's probably the best written western RPG out there .
It's definitely not for everyone tho.
It's always funny to me that people complain about walls of text in a game made  famous for its walls of text.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 2, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Yeah, i played it and i loved it. After Planescape , it's probably the best written western RPG out there .
> It's definitely not for everyone tho.
> It's always funny to me that people complain about walls of text in a game made  famous for its walls of text.


To be honest I wouldn't mind the walls of text if I found it enjoyable to read, frankly I found a lot of it to just be uninteresting fluff. I always enjoyed reading the text in games like Morrowind.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2021)

Pfft I wish I can grow a Danny Trejo mustache. For my facial hair, it's either Al-Qaeda beard or nothing

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 3, 2021)

Meanwhile...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 3, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Meanwhile...


Is that you?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 3, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Is that you?


Yep~


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 3, 2021)

Coulda sworn you were an anime girl irl


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 3, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Yep~


Impressive. You look great.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 3, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Impressive. You look great.



Have a friendly and a 

Omg what has been done to our once organized emote selection UI?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 3, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Coulda sworn you were an anime girl irl



Pretty much.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 4, 2021)

It's a real shame that everytime I search for videogame footage or some other piece of popular culture on Youtube, my homepage gets flooded with videos of self-styled critics of modern entertainment or *Wankers* as they are known in scientific circles. Even if I clear my search history.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 4, 2021)

Everyone on Earth thinks they're a critic nowadays. By magnifying our theoretical reach, social media has poisoned us.

With that said, I'm as guilty of this as everyone else. You probably are too. At least we don't make Youtube videos, I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 4, 2021)

I used to be able to ignore these pricks to some degree, but these days the algorithms just won't stop shoving them in my face. It's like someone cloned the same white nerd a few dozen times and said "Go ruin other people's fun!".


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2021)

I can't imagine a youtuber ruining my fun regarding much of anything tbh....


----------



## Itachі (Jan 4, 2021)

i use youtube reviews to help me sleep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 4, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> I used to be able to ignore these pricks to some degree, but these days the algorithms just won't stop shoving them in my face. It's like someone cloned the same white nerd a few dozen times and said "Go ruin other people's fun!".


I'm hyper critical of video games these days myself.
I dunno people also get too defensive about video games.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 4, 2021)

I dunno, maybe its because I'm suffering from depression and I don't need extra negativity...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 4, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> I dunno, maybe its because I'm suffering from depression and I don't need extra negativity...



It's difficult for me not to be cynical with most video game companies these days, especially ones who lost their way with their franchises. 

I could just sit back and take it for what it is but I'm not really that way. I really don't support those companies anymore, like at all financially. 

I don't see why if people are actually enjoying something that they can't let me bitterly complain about it as much as I want y'know?


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 4, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> I dunno, maybe its because I'm suffering from depression and I don't need extra negativity...


So do I, and I complain about their practices out of a desire for change.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 4, 2021)

This is epic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 6, 2021)

If you have a PS5 and a PC, try this on PC. Or even if you just have the DualSense, like me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2021)

Pogchamp just became a hate symbol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 7, 2021)

Totally not poggers


----------



## Karma (Jan 7, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Totally not poggers


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 8, 2021)

heard something about the tariffs affecting the cost of PC parts.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 8, 2021)

those are some nice shoes.  (danny trejo )  anybody knows the brand?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> those are some nice shoes.  (danny trejo )  anybody knows the brand?



@blakstealth Our resident shoe hoarder might help


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 8, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> those are some nice shoes.  (danny trejo )  anybody knows the brand?


*They look like Corrente 4428 Buckle loafers*​

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2021)

I just found out about nude preggo mods

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just found out about nude preggo mods



Go on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just found out about nude preggo mods



Game?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 8, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Game?


Candy Crush?  Just guessing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2021)

Guys, please....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Go on.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Game?





EvilMoogle said:


> Candy Crush?  Just guessing?



Claire and Jill in REmake 2 and 3.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 8, 2021)

New pog face. He is the Senate


----------



## Karma (Jan 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Claire and Jill in REmake 2 and 3.



Should've seen it cumming.


----------



## Karma (Jan 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 10, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 10, 2021)

Got a new tablet and thinking of getting Planescape Torment: Enhanced Edition for it, has anyone played the tablet version? I always thought those types of games would be good for tablets.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2021)

Sigh. Might as well enjoy his last role in DMC5.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sigh. Might as well enjoy his last role in DMC5.


resetera lol


----------



## Karma (Jan 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sigh. Might as well enjoy his last role in DMC5.


A ton of japs r apprently trump supporters so i doubt the Japanese studios care


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

Now comes the part where everybody collectively realises Neil Druckman is a straight white male racist


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sigh. Might as well enjoy his last role in DMC5.



Resetera has always hated Reuben, first when he was saying that cow milk carries Alien DNA or whatever the hell his space hippie beliefs are. Didn't make a lick of difference then and it's doubtful it's gonna make any now. His own studio works with a shit load of gaming studios both western and Asian. And hey, american politics isn't really gonna register in the radar of Japanese companies like Capcom. He's gladly working with Itsuno on their next game. And he just essentially said he doesn't like violence being advocated under the pretext of change which triggers that cesspool of garbage.

I think they also posted some shit about Michiru Yamane being in favor of republicans or whatever was on her social media and "tried" to get her kicked out of the industry. I really don't understand why Americans feel that their politics somehow needs to be the lynchpin of everything and everyone. Let people have their shitty beliefs. I don't follow Michiru Yamane for her opinion on fucking world politics, I just like her music.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I really don't understand why Americans feel that their politics somehow needs to be the lynchpin of everything and everyone.



I've assumed for a while that the reason we're like that is the same reason Germany is culturally disgusted with the idea of pride in one's country (or so i've heard, someone correct me if i'm wrong). It's guilt. What with the internet being a thing, a lot of people know way more about American history than we used to, cuz we collectively _super didn't_ before. They're cross reference it with the many catchphrases and platitudes that make up the country and don't really like what they see, so as things progress, we're getting increasingly gun-shy about a lot of stuff that can be seen as morally off/insensitive with the idea that tolerating people with contentious ideology allows that ideology to grow. It just so happens that our morals are directly linked to our politics.

In some ways i kinda get it. if ya feel strongly about something, no use in lining the pockets of a company or person that stands for what you're against if you're getting nothing out of it. The problem, of course, is the red-faced, hoarse-throated arrogance that usually comes with it. Just the worst types of people chomping at the bit to scrape over every perceived slight with a fine-tooth'd comb. The amount of shitty behavior I've seen get tossed about because of this desperate need to be the good guys is sorta embarrassing and makes my head hurt. Though to be fair,a big part of the blame is Twitter and all who use it. Calling for a guy's career to end because of some dumb opinion is stupid. Being self-important enough to voice said opinion on a 300 character limit vanity website ... is also pretty stupid.

We're all just really stupid now.
....
i guess it would've been easier to just say _that_ now that i think about it... but, fuck it, i spent 15 mins typing this and deleting it would just be admitting that i enjoy wasting my life. No thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> he was saying that cow milk carries Alien DNA







Deathbringerpt said:


> I think they also posted some shit about Michiru Yamane being in favor of republicans or whatever was on her social media and "tried" to get her kicked out of the industry. I really don't understand why Americans feel that their politics somehow needs to be the lynchpin of everything and everyone. Let people have their shitty beliefs. I don't follow Michiru Yamane for her opinion on fucking world politics, I just like her music.



FFS. Michiru Yamane too?



Shirker said:


> I've assumed for a while that the reason we're like that is the same reason Germany is culturally disgusted with the idea of pride in one's country (or so i've heard, someone correct me if i'm wrong). It's guilt. What with the internet being a thing, a lot of people know way more about American history than we used to, cuz we collectively _super didn't_ before. They're cross reference it with the many catchphrases and platitudes that make up the country and don't really like what they see, so as things progress, we're getting increasingly gun-shy about a lot of stuff that can be seen as morally off/insensitive with the idea that tolerating people with contentious ideology allows that ideology to grow. It just so happens that our morals are directly linked to our politics.
> 
> In some ways i kinda get it. if ya feel strongly about something, no use in lining the pockets of a company or person that stands for what you're against if you're getting nothing out of it. The problem, of course, is the red-faced, hoarse-throated arrogance that usually comes with it. Just the worst types of people chomping at the bit to scrape over every perceived slight with a fine-tooth'd comb. The amount of shitty behavior I've seen get tossed about because of this desperate need to be the good guys is sorta embarrassing and makes my head hurt. Though to be fair,a big part of the blame is Twitter and all who use it. Calling for a guy's career to end because of some dumb opinion is stupid. Being self-important enough to voice said opinion on a 300 character limit vanity website ... is also pretty stupid.
> 
> ...



I just don't get how the endgame for anyone they disagree with is being "blacklisted", fired, or cancelled, no matter the severity or the nature of the "offense".


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just don't get how the endgame for anyone they disagree with is being "blacklisted", fired, or cancelled, no matter the severity or the nature of the "offense".


We're a people of extremes.
We're... workin' on it.


----------



## Karma (Jan 12, 2021)

Sony peaks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2021)

Karma said:


> Sony peaks



**Squints**

So Pragmata coming 2023 and Hitman 3 coming Januray. Cool, wonder what's coming this month, tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2021)

Was there a Sony direct I didn't know about?


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> FFS. Michiru Yamane too?
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get how the endgame for anyone they disagree with is being "blacklisted", fired, or cancelled, no matter the severity or the nature of the "offense".


Working pretty well for Sony.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 12, 2021)

Karma said:


> A ton of japs r apprently trump supporters so i doubt the Japanese studios care



Damn, they have Mexicans, too?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Damn, they have Mexicans, too?



That's where the dark skinned anime characters come from.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's where the dark skinned anime characters come from.



What about the guys with normal skin but black cocks in hentai?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> What about the guys with normal skin but black cocks in hentai?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2021)

So I got my second vaccination today. According to conspiracy nerds, that's when the Tyrant transformation begins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2021)

Now that's commitment to Resident Evil cosplay.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Now that's commitment to Resident Evil cosplay.



Worth it just for the monster cock.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Karma (Jan 13, 2021)

Looks like EA lost SW exclusivity early


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2021)

I mean yeah, okay, in theory that's great news. But then you hear Ubisoft is working on the next SW game and you realize the games will still be made by the same bland AAA companies that make the same generic bloated openworld games overfilled with quest markers and shitty skill trees that everyone still complains about.

Dont get me wrong, a Star Wars open world game could be great. Just don't think a Ubisoft made openworld is gonna pull me in. I never played the Division for a reason.

Now a Star Wars fighting game made by the Soul Calibur Team. Now that shit I'd be on board with. 

He was obviously out of place, but Vader was fucking cool in SCIV



Or shit, imagine a NRS made SW fighting game


----------



## Karma (Jan 13, 2021)

The division

But with Mandalorians


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 13, 2021)

Fall Guys

But with Ewoks.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 13, 2021)

Karma said:


> Looks like EA lost SW exclusivity early


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2021)

I have never felt more proud to be garbage in every game.


----------



## Karma (Jan 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2021)

Fucking ready for a Capcom Direct.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Jan 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2021)

He's only mad cuz he's too baked to develop for two versions of the same console.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 15, 2021)

To be fair, he's absolutely right. "Xbox Series X" is an awful name and I'm glad I'm not the only one ranting incomprehensibly about that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Pilaf (Jan 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 17, 2021)

More Ninja Gaiden, less Devil's Turd. I welcome Oatmeal CookieFace into the gayming world.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 18, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 18, 2021)

As long as you haven't tried the superior wrist watch versions of these, you ain't a gamer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2021)

I didn't have many Happy Meal toys cuz I realized the main meals are tastier and bigger portion-wise.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 18, 2021)

Just dropping a notice but in a couple days, I'm gonna post a livestream of .Hack anniversary and news. Its on CyberConnect channel (I can't remember the exact youtube title. My possibly final chance at a reboot/remake of the original .Hack 4 part series and maybe a new series in the works could be announced.

EDITL Here's the video. Its gonna be runnign on the 21st. I dunno if that's American or JST but I assuem the later.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 18, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I've assumed for a while that the reason we're like that is the same reason Germany is culturally disgusted with the idea of pride in one's country (or so i've heard, someone correct me if i'm wrong). It's guilt. What with the internet being a thing, a lot of people know way more about American history than we used to, cuz we collectively _super didn't_ before. They're cross reference it with the many catchphrases and platitudes that make up the country and don't really like what they see, so as things progress, we're getting increasingly gun-shy about a lot of stuff that can be seen as morally off/insensitive with the idea that tolerating people with contentious ideology allows that ideology to grow. It just so happens that our morals are directly linked to our politics.
> 
> In some ways i kinda get it. if ya feel strongly about something, no use in lining the pockets of a company or person that stands for what you're against if you're getting nothing out of it. The problem, of course, is the red-faced, hoarse-throated arrogance that usually comes with it. Just the worst types of people chomping at the bit to scrape over every perceived slight with a fine-tooth'd comb. The amount of shitty behavior I've seen get tossed about because of this desperate need to be the good guys is sorta embarrassing and makes my head hurt. Though to be fair,a big part of the blame is Twitter and all who use it. Calling for a guy's career to end because of some dumb opinion is stupid. Being self-important enough to voice said opinion on a 300 character limit vanity website ... is also pretty stupid.
> 
> ...


Resetera exists because they were harboring pedos on Neogaf ( along with Discord to this day) and screaming about Sexual harassment allegations so they have a very trigger happy community to begin with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 18, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> Was this section always this infested with Sony corporate simps or am I just noticing it?


Gaming has always been about Sony Simps and Nintendo Simps being at each others throat lmao


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 18, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Meanwhile...


Lmao thats not you


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 18, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm hyper critical of video games these days myself.
> I dunno people also get too defensive about video games.


Cause you can actually ruin someones fun if you hypercriticize the stuff they like to the point where it no longer exists lmao


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 18, 2021)

If every JRPG turned into a Visual novel with life sim elements I'd be fucking creased for real.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 19, 2021)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Lmao thats not you



It is though~ If you don't believe me that's what discord video call are for.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2021)

Nah 


Nep Nep said:


> It is though~ If you don't believe me that's what discord video call are for.


I coulda sworn you were more ethnic than that


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 19, 2021)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Nah
> 
> I coulda sworn you were more ethnic than that



Nope.
I take after my mom more, and she's a New Hampshire born girl of French ancestry.


----------



## Karma (Jan 19, 2021)

Tfw wen Microsoft owns all 3 studios that had ties with Fallout

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2021)

I wanted it too much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2021)

Nioh 1 and 2 were released close to each other so it's good to have a break from it. Been a while since NG tho.

"open-world style game" tho... I dunno man. Gonna wait and see for that one. Nioh 1's level design was its weak point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2021)

WTF. Imagine if they turn this into an actual game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2021)

KOF director trolling and gets back a reply


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2021)

It would pretty fucking dope but Rock needs work. He's kinda off. And the black pile of muscles is familiar. Might be from the cancelled Garou 2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> KOF director trolling and gets back a reply



Either this is badly worded english or...oof.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2021)

It read like staged trolling tbh. Saying it's a Garou 2 concept specifically is making this suspect. Maybe they're gauging interest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It read like staged trolling tbh. Saying it's a Garou 2 concept specifically is making this suspect. Maybe they're gauging interest.




Meanwhile, the Owlboy guy did this some time ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Meanwhile, the Owlboy guy did this some time ago.



Proven Indie folk getting legacy IPs would be dope. Probably a good way for big ass companies to outsource/publish lower budgeted titles. As long as they pick the right ones of course.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Proven Indie folk getting legacy IPs would be dope. Probably a good way for big ass companies to outsource/publish lower budgeted titles. As long as they pick the right ones of course.



Sega and Capcom are getting cozy with the idea to a small degree. Hope other big companies follow suit. Speaking of which, the black dude is really from the cast of Garou 2. It's a crime this never came out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sega and Capcom are getting cozy with the idea to a small degree. Hope other big companies follow suit. Speaking of which, the black dude is really from the cast of Garou 2. It's a crime this never came out.



Capcom?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Capcom?



Ghosts and Goblins, dude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ghosts and Goblins, dude.




That's still developed in house isn't it? I meant outsourcing to proven indie devs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's still developed in house isn't it? I meant outsourcing to proven indie devs.



Oh. I just meant smaller games. My bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh. I just meant smaller games. My bad.



In that sense Square does this as well. A lot in fact.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 19, 2021)

Does Yakuza 0 have a lot of the boring bullshit fetch quests that Kiwami has? I enjoyed some of my time with Kiwami but it had some absolutely mind-numbing nonsense. I remember doing side missions where you have to find shit and it would be like:

- go x place and find y
- oh it's not here, talk to z
- z is missing, he might be at x

Most pointless bullshit i ever played


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2021)

A giant Nintendo leak on /v/ is showing the OoT Beta and the massive changes the game went through and all the world building content that was cut. It's pretty fucking cool. It also includes Mario 64, F-Zero, Star Fox and other.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 20, 2021)

Itachі said:


> Does Yakuza 0 have a lot of the boring bullshit fetch quests that Kiwami has? I enjoyed some of my time with Kiwami but it had some absolutely mind-numbing nonsense. I remember doing side missions where you have to find shit and it would be like:
> 
> - go x place and find y
> - oh it's not here, talk to z
> ...


It's full of that. With same clunky ass interface.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 20, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> It's full of that. With same clunky ass interface.


Did you enjoy the game?


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 20, 2021)

Itachі said:


> Did you enjoy the game?


I did at the time, ngl though I didn't finish it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 20, 2021)

Anyone cop Hitman 3? I've got it waiting for me after work.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> In that sense Square does this as well. A lot in fact.



Well, all that said. I would either love:

SNK works with Lizard Cube to make some sequel in any of their never ending series. It doesn't matter if their style isn't as good as Golden Age SNK since Modern SNK looks pathetic compared to Golden Age SNK.
SNK works with LizardCube to make a Beat em Up Spinoff either in the Fatal Fury/King of Fighters/Garou series - My preferred take. 

or

SNK just fucking finishes Garou 2 and releases on every platform known to man. It's practically finished so might as well just do it. I know they still have some people who worked on Garou left in SNK. The guy who animated Rock came back for the KoF14 DLC.

Hell, pull a Nintendo and release it exclusively on the new Neo Geo console they're making. I don't give a darn.



Delta Shell said:


> Anyone cop Hitman 3? I've got it waiting for me after work.



Shit looks DOPE. The Dubai tower is incredible but I haven't seen much of anything else.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 21, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit looks DOPE. The Dubai tower is incredible but I haven't seen much of anything else.


Loving it so far. The fuckery with the online only saving shit is annoying but the gameplay and level design do not disappoint.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm posting the Dot Hack livestream here since I don't think a thread warrants it (IF new games are announced I'll make thread(s) about them however).


It will start at 10:10 est.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 21, 2021)

The livestream is live right now.

@Deathbringerpt @Charlotte D. Kurisu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 22, 2021)

Now that nioh 2 will go to PC , I can already picture the kind of mods that will pop up in nexus

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2021)

If Capcom and SNK are doing a new crossover I actually want SNK to do it in KOFXV art style.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If Capcom and SNK are doing a new crossover I actually want SNK to do it in KOFXV art style.



You mean shingeki no kyojin ??? Or Am I confusing something ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2021)

Gledinos said:


> You mean shingeki no kyojin ??? Or Am I confusing something ?



No. What?


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 22, 2021)

When zoomer goomers at work ask me if I've played some 80 dollar new goom and I have to remind them I'm fucking old and I don't play games any more unless they're on sale and I can run them on a laptop. 

Stardew Valley 1.5 update is the bomb by the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No. What?


Oh you meant the SNK corp ....


Nevermind  totally misunderstood your post

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 22, 2021)

I always found it amusing how Attack on Titan and SNK have the same initials.
In the past I'd often get confused when I would see people suddenly talking about the company that made King of Fighters in the middle of some anime/manga discussion. I eventually figured it out when a buddy of mine made me aware of the show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2021)

----




Shirker said:


> I always found it amusing how Attack on Titan and SNK have the same initials.
> In the past I'd often get confused when I would see people suddenly talking about the company that made King of Fighters in the middle of some anime/manga discussion. I eventually figured it out when a buddy of mine made me aware of the show.



Context is a friend.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2021)

Went to a gayming store this morning and while I was rolling my eyes at how Switch first party games are all full priced, I saw a bundle of FF7/FF8 remasters. Didn't even know that was a thing.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 23, 2021)

The FF8 remaster looks pretty nice. One of Squueeenix's better efforts at remastering something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> The FF8 remaster looks pretty nice. One of Squueeenix's better efforts at remastering something.



It's FF8 tho. You can polish a turd all you want, but it's still a turd at the end of the day.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 23, 2021)

I love ff 8.

It's probably my fourth favorite in the series, so you can go talk to a wall

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> I love ff 8.
> 
> It's probably my fourth favorite in the series, so you can go talk to a wall



I like how you said "_*probably *_fourth favorite", even FF8 fans subconsciously think it's trash


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2021)

> *Cyberpunk 2077 had the biggest game launch of all time based on digital revenue and digital units sold (10.2M)*.* A successful marketing campaign and the reputation of _The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt_ provided the hype necessary for the CD Projekt Red title to break records despite issues including performance problems on consoles, widespread glitches and the indefinite removal of the game from the PlayStation Store. An extremely high share of digital sales (80%) were on PC, likely due to the delisting on PlayStation and overall state of the console versions. Regardless of the short-term financial success, the critical backlash means the developer will now have to invest significant resources fixing the game in order to rehabilitate its image before the launch of its next title.
> 
> 
> *Among Us player numbers fell from their November peak, but the game was still 2.8 times as popular as the next most-popular game, Roblox.* The title also launched on Nintendo Switch in December. This edition sold 3.2M copies and was the highest-earning version of the game for the month.




The install base for the Switch is fucking insane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2021)

I really have no idea how the Wonder Boy series is being handled and who exactly owns it anymore.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 25, 2021)

I got Atelier Ever Darkness and Lost legends over the weekend. With those 2, DQ 11 DE and Tales fo Vesperia DE, I've got quite a lot of grinding to do.  

If only Bandai came thru with a remake of the Original Dot Hack Quadrilogy. FIngers crossed and prayers is all I can hope for atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2021)

No movie bullshit tie-in. Perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 26, 2021)

Playing through Ni No Kuni 2.

Idk how but this game has better kingdom building mechanics than Dragon Age Inquisition.

Pokemon could also take a few notes from this game too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2021)

Finally sinking my teeth into Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild.

Only about 9 hours in, which sounds like a lot, but I've only got 4 parts of the map opened up, mostly because I keep slow walking around and staring at stuff.

So yeah, it's a'ight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Only about 9 hours in, which sounds like a lot



 

I sense sarcasm


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I sense sarcasm


It honestly wasn't.  

So I'm guessing it's fair to assume that this game is *dummy thicc*?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2021)

Shirker said:


> It honestly wasn't.
> 
> So I'm guessing it's fair to assume that this game is *dummy thicc*?



Yeah. My run took around 80 hours before I said fuck it and went for the final boss. And I didn't even finish everything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2021)

ASW Bleach game when?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 27, 2021)

Sony's refund policy is fucking trash

Bought Control UE 17 days ago, never played it, but their refund policy states nothing pasted 2 weeks can be refunded.

Its gonna be a free game in febuary for PS+ members, this is absolute bullshit

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2021)

I've just been saying the other day, that playing cuphead when driving in the high during rush hour is exactly what I have been missing from my daily drives.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2021)

"This video game is so FUCKING DIFFICULT it makes me wanna MERGE without LOOKING!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2021)

I guess


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2021)

Life is Strange 3 apparently already leaked:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 27, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I like how you said "_*probably *_fourth favorite", even FF8 fans subconsciously think it's trash



Lies and slander good sir!


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 28, 2021)

FF8 was underrated on account of the fact that the "every enemy in the game levels with you" mechanic was BS.  The plot was okay, it's middle of the pack by FF standards.

It stands as higher contrast next to FF7 which is _incredibly_ overrated by people nostalgic about the "first playstation FF game"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2021)

WorkingMoogle said:


> FF7 which is _incredibly_ overrated by people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2021)

WorkingMoogle said:


> FF8 was underrated on account of the fact that the "every enemy in the game levels with you" mechanic was BS.  The plot was okay, it's middle of the pack by FF standards.
> 
> It stands as higher contrast next to FF7 which is _incredibly_ overrated by people nostalgic about the "first playstation FF game"



I honestly found a strange beauty in the every enemy levels with you and junction system.  Where you can completely break the game before you finish Dollet for the first time and become a walking death machine.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 28, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I honestly found a strange beauty in the every enemy levels with you and junction system.  Where you can completely break the game before you finish Dollet for the first time and become a walking death machine.


It's okay once  you read the strategy guide on how it works.

But it's very anti-intuitive and you can quickly reach a state where your game is just broken.  Which is painful for a game to do.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 28, 2021)

The leveled enemies were the least of FF8's problems. The biggest issue I had with it was that it wasn't fun to play.

FF7 remains the best in the series, and I say this as someone who didn't play it until years later (I was a Sega Saturn kid at the time). In every sense except graphics, it's even aged well. I realise it's not cool to say that any more, but I stand by it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 29, 2021)

Playing Atelier Ryza 2 and the crappy R button is rearing its ugly head. Can't accomplish Jack diddly half the time as I can't use specials and seemingly can't change button mapping to make the L button open the special attack menu. I'm truly fucked when it comes to joycons smdh....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Playing Atelier Ryza 2 and the crappy R button is rearing its ugly head. Can't accomplish Jack diddly half the time as I can't use specials and seemingly can't change button mapping to make the L button open the special attack menu. I'm truly fucked when it comes to joycons smdh....


What's your issue with the R button


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 29, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What's your issue with the R button


Doesn't respond very often. Plastic underneath may be busted but I'm iffy on repairing it. Same thing on my other pair of joycons. Trying to get the R button to respond is annoying me to no end.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2021)

So Sega just split his PC/Console games division from the Pachinko division in a way that they're now 2 separately independent entities. Sega's assets including native businesses that only make sense for a Japanese business was the one argument stopping the "X AMERICAN COMPANY WILL BUY SEGA".

If Microsoft actually buys Sega, I'll be fucking pissed.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 29, 2021)

I doubt it. PSO2 is pretty big and NGS is only gonna rake in more money. SEGA is probably just adjusting its divisions is all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> I doubt it. PSO2 is pretty big and NGS is only gonna rake in more money. SEGA is probably just adjusting its divisions is all.



Hopefully. They're bleeding money because their casinos, pachinko parlors and resorts are dead cause of Covid so maybe they're separating Pachinko from Gaming in order to show better numbers or something.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 29, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hopefully. They're bleeding money because their casinos, pachinko parlors and resorts are dead cause of Covid so maybe they're separating Pachinko from Gaming in order to show better numbers or something.


Oh yeah, Pachinkos and Casinos.... I completely forgot about those places. PSO2 has been going 8+ years and NGS could go on similarily as long too. Not to mention AC and the Scratches it has are basically lootboxes in almost every word but name. They've made mad cash from it (Just google PSO2 AC scratch and look at how many outfits and scratches the game has had).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Sega just split his PC/Console games division from the Pachinko division in a way that they're now 2 separately independent entities. Sega's assets including native businesses that only make sense for a Japanese business was the one argument stopping the "X AMERICAN COMPANY WILL BUY SEGA".
> 
> If Microsoft actually buys Sega, I'll be fucking pissed.




Microsoft and Tencent stalking like


----------



## Six (Jan 29, 2021)

The Medium is peak slavjank. You only see this kind of soul in games when the devs are up late at night working on a game with a diet of potato spuds.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2021)

Snake said:


> The Medium is peak slavjank. You only see this kind of soul in games when the devs are up late at night working on a game with a diet of potato spuds.



Add some Akira Yamaoka and it might be worth a playthrough.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2021)

Tencent seems more interested in getting their hands on an American company, but there s definitely a risk for Microsoft to buy them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2021)

I bought a huge ass Sonic bundle in 2017 on steam, and apparently they added more games that released later to my library like Team Sonic Racing and Sonic Forces. 

Is this normal?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2021)

Maybe a bonus or something, they're celebrating Sonic's 30th Anniversary.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Maybe a bonus or something, they're celebrating Sonic's 30th Anniversary.



Weird. I searched my email, and there was no mention of it being added to my library. I just noticed it by accident.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I bought a huge ass Sonic bundle in 2017 on steam, and apparently they added more games that released later to my library like Team Sonic Racing and Sonic Forces.
> 
> Is this normal?


I bought the same bundle (I assume) and they haven't given me free copies of anything

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> I bought the same bundle (I assume) and they haven't given me free copies of anything



This is the one I bought.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is the one I bought.


I'm pretty sure mine had "Ultimate" in its name somewhere. The UK Steam marketplace is likely a different thing, now that I think about it. But I'm still mad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> I'm pretty sure mine had "Ultimate" in its name somewhere. The UK Steam marketplace is likely a different thing, now that I think about it. But I'm still mad



"Ultimate" but with lesser games. My heart goes out to you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 29, 2021)

NF gamers, come share your captivating ingame ss for this week's POTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2021)

Vote for the Arcade's game of the Month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 30, 2021)

Holy shit, Unofficial patches for Vampire Bloodlines are still coming out.

17 years and fans are still polishing this game. Ima cry tears of joy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 30, 2021)

Been playing some Dragon's Dogma after a friend bugged me to play it for years.

It's alright. Combat is really fun, class gameplay is varied and unique, tons of items and cool gear, and it's stuffed with little "aw shucks they have this in the game?" type game mechanics that lead to a lot of fun scenarios. Movement and platforming is surprisingly pretty good for a game of this scope as well, sometimes I feel like I'm playing Assasin's Creed lite in a fantasy setting. Wish the quests and story were better tho. The companion system is a bit hit or miss as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2021)

Happy Birthday @MusubiKazesaru  !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @MusubiKazesaru  !!!


Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 31, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> Holy shit, Unofficial patches for Vampire Bloodlines are still coming out.


Well it's not like there's any chance that the next game will be a worthy sequel so yeah , better to work to perfect an absolute gem of an RPG.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 31, 2021)

I don't really care much for the game, but this is great news

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 31, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm all for Monolith Soft going all grimdark edgy. Just make it  look it less like Xenoblade Chronicles 2.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice going, Google.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 1, 2021)

Remember "negative latency?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nice going, Google.



No way. No one could've predicted this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 2, 2021)

How strange is that my best gaming experience from early 2021 is a fan translated PS2 game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2021)

Chinese are recently really into stylish action games. Obviously it lacks some polish, style, and video game design logic. But I'm not complaining about 20 dollar 8 hour DMC/Bayo knock offs in the market. More power to them. This is neat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2021)

waifu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> How strange is that my best gaming experience from early 2021 is a fan translated PS2 game.





What are you playing?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What are you playing?



Super Robot Wars Original Generations ( PS2 )
Recently fan translated, with a pro-level localization.
Need an emulator, a rom and you're good to go. It's probably the best PS2 Tactical RPG.
And the story is good.

I don't think I can link the rom here, but feel free to message me if you're curious.

The game is an expanded remake of the 2002 and 2005 Game Boy Advance games Super Robot Wars Original: Generation 1 and Super Robot Wars Original: Generation 2.
Aside from having much higher production values, it also introduced several major changes to the gameplay and storyline that future games in the series expanded on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Chinese are recently really into stylish action games. Obviously it lacks some polish, style, and video game design logic. But I'm not complaining about 20 dollar 8 hour DMC/Bayo knock offs in the market. More power to them. This is neat.


Awesome as fuck. Love the Machine aspects the most.


----------



## Karma (Feb 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 3, 2021)

Interesting news


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 3, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Oh yeah, Pachinkos and Casinos.... I completely forgot about those places. PSO2 has been going 8+ years and NGS could go on similarily as long too. Not to mention AC and the Scratches it has are basically lootboxes in almost every word but name. They've made mad cash from it (Just google PSO2 AC scratch and look at how many outfits and scratches the game has had).



Tell me about it I spent hundreds on them scratches back in the day.. 

Until I found a good AC seller that let me just get the shit outright


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 3, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> Interesting news


Saw this 10 mins ago. I wonder how Embracer is gonna affect Borderlands Franchise.


----------



## Karma (Feb 3, 2021)

Prolly not all since Randy is gigantic corperate bitch as is.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 3, 2021)

Karma said:


> Prolly not all since Randy is gigantic corperate bitch as is.


True. BL3 as it is atm is losing steam.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm all for Monolith Soft going all grimdark edgy. Just make it  look it less like Xenoblade Chronicles 2.


Just make navigable maps.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> How strange is that my best gaming experience from early 2021 is a fan translated PS2 game.



What game? 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just make navigable maps.



They'll need more than 3 programmers for that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 3, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What game?
> 
> 
> 
> They'll need more than 3 programmers for that.





Yagami1211 said:


> Super Robot Wars Original Generations ( PS2 )
> Recently fan translated, with a pro-level localization.
> Need an emulator, a rom and you're good to go. It's probably the best PS2 Tactical RPG.
> And the story is good.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2021)

Masahiro Ito and Akira Yamaoka both saying they'll reveal their next game this summer and "it's the one people want to hear about".

Silent Hill still on the way?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 5, 2021)

Didnt they open their own studio?

Might be a SH spiritual successor


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2021)

Karma said:


> Didnt they open their own studio?
> 
> Might be a SH spiritual successor



They're both freelancers. They were talking about this while the Silent Hill rumors were circulating. The director of Silent Hill 1 and a few Sony producers fucked off from that sinking ship to make their original horror adventure game.

I'm holding on the faint hope while being terribly pessimistic. Konami keeps licensing SH crossover with popular indie horror games so maybe this is their cheap way of building brand awareness.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Konami keeps licensing SH crossover with popular indie horror games


Silent Hill / Five Nights at Freddy's?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 5, 2021)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Silent Hill / Five Nights at Freddy's?


If you're suggesting they combine the two genres you get out right myao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2021)

Well damn.

GoldenEye 007 XBLA remake leaked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 6, 2021)

@Kaitou

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well damn.
> 
> GoldenEye 007 XBLA remake leaked.



Weird that they remade this entire game before figuring out the licensing. That or Nintendo fucked them while they were making it since they released that garbage remake on the Wii.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Weird that they remade this entire game before figuring out the licensing. That or Nintendo fucked them while they were making it since they released that garbage remake on the Wii.



And that remake ended up being on the Xbox and PS3 anyways.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2021)

Not that Sony would care.


----------



## Karma (Feb 7, 2021)

PS4 is 4 million away from surpassing Gameboy sales

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not that Sony would care.



I really don't get why Sony or Sega come up with another handheld in Japan. Just offering a different piece of hardware cheaper than a Switch with new games differing from Nintendo would allow them to make a stand. 



Karma said:


> PS4 is 4 million away from surpassing Gameboy sales



It's insane how much PS4 sold so far. I think its library took too long to actually get good but now that it's one the end of its lifetime, it has pretty fucking good games all around. Not that Sony first party is helping much on that front. They managed to find giant success with just a handful gigantic productions for the western market but it's homogenized to all shit.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2021)

Gledinos said:


> Now that nioh 2 will go to PC , I can already picture the kind of mods that will pop up in nexus


I just want my Neko armor already on PS4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2021)

DMC5 joined the 4 million copies club. Hells yeah. Ace Attorney also trailing behind Okami since it joined the big million dollar club. I bet this is why the Capcom leak included a localization of the Great Ace Attorney, those sales must've made more confident. S'all gooooood.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2021)

Eidos is celebrating the series 25th Anniversary and showed some concept art to give an idea of the next version of the series. I could not care less about the modern trilogy since it was aimless as hell, just chased trends and didn't really want to be Tomb Raider at all. This gives some hope they'll try and make something resembling class TR.

I just want another game like the first Tomb Raider remake. Awesome game.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well damn.
> 
> GoldenEye 007 XBLA remake leaked.




"I believe I was told his response went along the lines of, 'There is no way a Nintendo game is coming out on a Microsoft console,'"

Whaddya now. It was a genuine moment of Console War faggotry.


----------



## Karma (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Eidos is celebrating the series 25th Anniversary and showed some concept art to give an idea of the next version of the series. I could not care less about the modern trilogy since it was aimless as hell, just chased trends and didn't really want to be Tomb Raider at all. This gives some hope they'll try and make something resembling class TR.
> 
> I just want another game like the first Tomb Raider remake. Awesome game.



Should be like Zelda but with acrobatics and guns.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 10, 2021)

So even the PS5 are having trouble with the drifting like the switch.

Where the F are sony and nintendo getting these things manufactured.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2021)

Just give Lara her twin guns for starters. Then work on game design.


----------



## Karma (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 11, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> So even the PS5 are having trouble with the drifting like the switch.
> 
> Where the F are sony and nintendo getting these things manufactured.


Same feelings here. I got new joycons (Grena nd pink combo Yas!!!). Its ridiculous how the drifitng or R button keeps failing so often....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy shit



I just remember this being some Konami Military Shooter based on actual mission descriptions by veterans, people losing their shit for reasons that went above me and they cancelled it.

This was when Konami was making games so you know it was a fucking long time ago.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> So even the PS5 are having trouble with the drifting like the switch.
> 
> Where the F are sony and nintendo getting these things manufactured.



Man, Sony just has to copy Nintendo all the time.


First redflag is GoT actors. Pedro Pascal is alright but there's this bizarre amount of actors that became famous through GoT that are just talentless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 11, 2021)

They shouldve gotten the girl from Logan for ellie.

Pedro will do fine as Joel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> First redflag is GoT actors. Pedro Pascal is alright but there's this bizarre amount of actors that became famous through GoT that are just talentless.



Learned that the hard way when they casted whatsherface for Phoenix.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 11, 2021)

Didn't realize what the fuck I was getting into when I got Atelier Ryza 1, 2 and all the DLC that came with it. All 9 games currently on the Switch and the DLC and I could probably buy 2 switches, hell maybe a PS5 Maxxed out instead with how much it all costs together. 

I really want to finish getting all these Atelier games since I've been hooked like a crackhead on these deceptive Sims game with Waifus and MethChemLab experiments going on. I got almost all unlockables on my SP tree that I can get and I'm barely outside the 3rd Ruins to explore....

My wallet is fucked beyond measure....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2021)

Man, the sheer barrage of EGS exclusives suuuuuuuuuuuuuuure is fun. Guess I'm not playing Axium Verge 2 any time soon.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 12, 2021)

I’m finally doing a Doom Eternal run on Nightmare difficulty.

My keyboard is about to catch fire and my left pinky has petitioned for a restraining order.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | git gud 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2021)

Japan got hit by a 7.1 earthquake.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> DMC5 joined the 4 million copies club. Hells yeah. Ace Attorney also trailing behind Okami since it joined the big million dollar club. I bet this is why the Capcom leak included a localization of the Great Ace Attorney, those sales must've made more confident. S'all gooooood.



plz more ace attorney


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Japan got hit by a 7.1 earthquake.



Hopefully everyone is safe.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2021)

Playing the seducer games on steam.  And I am playing them really seriously.  Crashing and burning though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 17, 2021)

There's gonna be a dota2 anime made by Netflix


----------



## Karma (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

Imagine getting fired over Kotaku.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hopefully everyone is safe.


Had a friend who lives in japan and was on a discord voice chat when it hit.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 17, 2021)

How many innocent souls does Todd Howard have to consume before we stand up to his tyranny?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2021)

They nerfed Reyna.


----------



## SSMG (Feb 18, 2021)

Anyone play anything competitively? 

 Im in a battlefieldv comp team. This is my first ever comp team for any game I've ever played. Pretty fun, brings a whole other level to the game. Great for building the community up and meeting new players etc.  But definitely is stressful too all matches are streamed with game casters and stuff can get intense and have some pressure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2021)

2 Silent hill games rumor back in full swing, this time with CV having some of the fun,


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 18, 2021)

lawl


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 19, 2021)

These Blizzcon leaks, man...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> These Blizzcon leaks, man...



Blizzard doesn't even feel like a company that works as much as it should to get things right, it just feels like a mid sized dev with no money and plenty desperation. 

Hoping that Rogue looks halfway decent in D4.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Blizzard doesn't even feel like a company that works as much as it should to get things right, it just feels like a mid sized dev with no money and plenty desperation.
> 
> Hoping that Rogue looks halfway decent in D4.



I'm gonna go on the record here and say that I've never cared much for Diablo as much as the other two flaghsip series, but I feel like I need to include it in the following question:

*What has been the point of the last 20 fucking years of development if they're just gonna re-release Diablo 2 and The Burning Crusade?! *

Frankly, the only thing I'm looking forward to is OW2 news, but chances are we'll all be cut down by disease and rebellious artificial intelligence before it sees the light of day.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2021)

They're completely fucking aimless. Pretty much the old crew of all their franchises are gone and they don't know what the fuck to do.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2021)

D2 remaster looks amazing honestly

i dont really need anything else atm


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2021)

Portal 2 just received a patch with a bunch of fixes, enhancement and a new ability. 

Valve works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2021)

They did some updates for Left4Dead 2 a while back, too.
lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> They did some updates for Left4Dead 2 a while back, too.
> lol



Shit, didn't even noticed. Played that shit for 2 months straight back in October/November.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Portal 2 just received a patch with a bunch of fixes, enhancement and a new ability.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2021)

I would quite literally kill to head back to 2011 or earlier.
That will never happen, but certain parts of the entertainment industry seem to be set on making stuff *feel* like that with all this retrofitting and drudging up of old shit, lately. The internet too slightly with this resurgence of old ass memes. Higarashi had a reboot recently too. It's all so weird.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Karma (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2021)

Anthem development was still going on?


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Anthem development was still going on?


I'm fairly sure I remember talk of them working to overhaul it or something, ages ago. I suppose they finally just cut their losses.


----------



## Karma (Feb 24, 2021)

Apparently a skeleton crew has been working on it since 2019


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2021)

Bioware is on a roll lately. Not every day a game dies twice in its lifetime.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2021)

I didn't recognize that art so I went and looked for it.

It's an artpiece for fucking Fortnite. Turns out Ryu and Chun Li are playable characters there and boy, they didn't skip on her ass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2021)

Damn, this shit is shaping up proper.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Damn, this shit is shaping up proper.




I dont wanna piss on your parade bro, but the sound design sounds awful from this trailer. 

I love the colors and enemies tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's an artpiece for fucking Fortnite. Turns out Ryu and Chun Li are playable characters there and boy, they didn't skip on her ass.



Isn't the fornite female character the most searched for video game characters on pornhub or something? The game doesn't skimp on sex appeal even if it's rated E or some shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I dont wanna piss on your parade bro, but the sound design sounds awful from this trailer.
> 
> I love the colors and enemies tho.



It's their first real game, I'm willing to cut them some slack. I need more Shodan in my life. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Isn't the fornite female character the most searched for video game characters on pornhub or something? The game doesn't skimp on sex appeal even if it's rated E or some shit.



No idea but I do like Fortnite's art style. They're not afraid of making characters cool and sexy outside the lol so randum shit. That's probably why it lends itself so well to crossovers. 





Fuckers went with Beard Ryu and Alpha Chun-Li. Good taste.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Chun's face is on the Infinite side of the spectrum tbh


----------



## Fang (Feb 25, 2021)

Why are there so many rumors around Bloodborne coming to PC? Is it from the Jim Ryan talk?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 26, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2021)

It’s funny because it’s true.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 27, 2021)

So you're saying I should schedule 3 vaccine shots and have some grenades handy just in case?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2021)

These guys made Rule of Rose. One of the coolest survival horror games of the PS2 and they're now considering porting it since Moon sold pretty fucking well. Give it a look, peeps.

We desperately need more PS2 games ported to newer platforms. They also make the weird fucking games you can think of. It's a miracle they're still around.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2021)

I wonder if they're gonna remake their legacy western games. They're more a copy paste remake kinda guys so that's not too bad, if not very exciting.


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 2, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wonder if they're gonna remake their legacy western games. They're more a copy paste remake kinda guys so that's not too bad, if not very exciting.


I choked on my baguette when I read "Panzer Dragoon Saga remake" but then I read the followup tweet where he corrects it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> I choked on my baguette

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2021)

Alien went from one of the best horror games this past gen to Colonial Marines 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> I choked on my baguette when I read "Panzer Dragoon Saga remake" but then I read the followup tweet where he corrects it



I think that's their plan down the line. Still need to release Zwei.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Aliens went from one of the best horror games this past gen to Colonial Marines 2



BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM
BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM

Are we doing Battle Royal with Aliens now?


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm waiting for the day someone decides to remake Daikatana.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2021)

What the fuck. Back from the fucking dead just like that. What's up with all the remasters of dead games lately? Keep that shit coming.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Pilaf (Mar 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Alien went from one of the best horror games this past gen to Colonial Marines 2


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Pilaf (Mar 7, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2021)

Why is cool shit expensive?


----------



## Karma (Mar 9, 2021)

The PS4 and PS5 reddit has been in denial for months


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2021)

I can see some Bethesda games being multiplatform but they're fucking delusional if they think shit like TES will be on the Playstation now. Bethesda really went full jew taking VIP Sony marketing for Deathloop and Ghostwire while they were working on selling themselves to Microsoft.

THAT'S HOW BUSINESS GOES, BABY.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 9, 2021)

I feel like any new games with the exception of deathloop and ghostwire will probably be exclusive going into the future.


----------



## Yuji (Mar 9, 2021)

Valheim is crazy, I just spent 2 hours digging a hole and I don't even regret it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2021)

Finally out of Early Access. The bundle is a sweet deal so ended up getting it. Can't wait to play SotN where Alucard is a cute elf.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 10, 2021)

Oh it's only on steam ;-; sadness...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Finally out of Early Access. The bundle is a sweet deal so ended up getting it. Can't wait to play SotN where Alucard is a cute elf.



Played the first two updates. I'm ready for the full release. Tis some good shit.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 10, 2021)

Do you guys ever think that one day xbox could partner with steam? Or is that too optimistic?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Do you guys ever think that one day xbox could partner with steam? Or is that too optimistic?



It already kinda is. Microsoft has been releasing a few exclusives on steam. Master Chief Collection, remember?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm talking about maybe in the other way around. It doesn't have to be a lot of course and I know the brightside about PCs is that the settings are more customizable and whatnot but I would think that would be a potentially attractive offer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2021)

Oh cool. A modern day Panzer Dragoon.

>Online multiplayer

Never mind

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 11, 2021)

@Deathbringerpt @Naruto Vocês têm de ver isto.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2021)

Karma said:


> The PS4 and PS5 reddit has been in denial for months



Just let Mikami games still release on the Playstation and give his Studio a blank check to do whatever the fuck he wants. 



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> @Deathbringerpt @Naruto Vocês têm de ver isto.



Wow. Gay.

Mas ao mesmo tempo extremamente certo? Será que isto quer dizer que buttrock japonês é basicamente a mesma merda que pimbalhada?

Bom som para ouvir durante o trabalho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2021)

Man, I sure am excited for the ESIDENT VIL movie.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2021)

I failed my graphics design class and I can tell that's wrong. Or maybe it's right, and that's why I failed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2021)

Esident Vil sounds like a slightly-edgy-but-not-really action drama show on network television.

EsidentVille, Friday 8:30/7:30 central on FOX.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2021)

Considering they're slapping a bunch of names from both RE 1 and 2. I'd bet that everything in that movie will be the wrong thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2021)

Shit's deleted. Probably the graphic designer read the comments about how shit that poster was and decided to refund the studio in shame.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Mar 13, 2021)

Actual footage of Potemkin players winning off of a HC.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Mar 13, 2021)

I am now over 200 hours into Nioh 2 and having more fun with it then I have ever had with any souls game since OG Dark Souls and Demon Souls

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2021)

If anyone here is from Japan and is going to Super Nintendo World I will seriously venmo/paypal you money to get me a few things and mail them over here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 15, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If anyone here is from Japan and is going to Super Nintendo World I will seriously venmo/paypal you money to get me a few things and mail them over here.



As soon as this corona shit chills down, I'll visit Japan with my crew and one of my nerd friends is gonna go there with his girl. The fuck do you even want from there? Peach flavored lolipops?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Peach flavored lolipops?



Extra Sour.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> As soon as this corona shit chills down, I'll visit Japan with my crew and one of my nerd friends is gonna go there with his girl. The fuck do you even want from there? Peach flavored lolipops?


I mean, if they have them. 

I think I might have found a Peach plush on eBay   But my friend’s son is really into Toad and there’s a fire flower toad. There’s also a bunch of puzzles. I might look for a Bowser plush too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2021)

tldr - rare ass fifa cards are being sold for irl money by staffers within EA. Some for 1k bucks a pop. 

This is good. The more bad rep EA gets, the better it is for the fight against lootboxes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Mar 16, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> rare ass fifa


I read this as Tifa and got excited

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 16, 2021)

yo


----------



## Karma (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Pilaf (Mar 18, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I failed my graphics design class and I can tell that's wrong. Or maybe it's right, and that's why I failed.



It's like I told my high school art teacher - "I reject your assessment. You told me yourself that art is subjective."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2021)

Well that was nothing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2021)

Fartnite cameo. 

Heh, she'll probably be hot with a nice big ass. That's something.


----------



## Karma (Mar 18, 2021)

Microsoft: Buys Bethesda

Sony:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2021)

...huh?
you-... you can do that..?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2021)

Karma said:


> Microsoft: Buys Bethesda
> 
> Sony:





If Melee had little chance of getting in Evo again, it's fucked now.


----------



## Karma (Mar 18, 2021)

Melee about to mysteriously get replaced by Playstation All Stars

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2021)

Karma said:


> Melee about to mysteriously get replaced by Playstation All Stars


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2021)

Karma said:


> Microsoft: Buys Bethesda
> 
> Sony:



Even more sucky video game acquisitions. Inb4 they add their shitty Kartnite game everyone forgot about.



Deathbringerpt said:


> If Melee had little chance of getting in Evo again, it's fucked now.



Even worse Killer Instinct is more than likely dead as fuck now, since its number were purely just the niche comp crowd that attend these things.


----------



## Karma (Mar 18, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Even more sucky video game acquisitions. Inb4 they add their shitty Kartnite game everyone forgot about.


Even worse this acquisition doesnt even make sense

Microsoft is fucking killing Sony with their now exclusive acquisition and game pass and Sony thinks buying Evo is wuts gonns help them get ahead  

Like just yesterday EA play came to game pass with no price increase


----------



## Karma (Mar 18, 2021)

In better news PS is givinvg out a bunch of free game starting March 25


Abzu
Enter the Gungeon
Rez Infinite
Subnautica
The Witness
Astro Bot Rescue Mission
Moss
Thumper
Paper Beast
Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition will be available for free download between April 19 8:00pm Pacific Time and May 14 8:00pm Pacific Time.

U can also pick up Ratchet and Clank 2016 for free right now


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 18, 2021)

I just need Sega in my life now... I know it's bad but I kind of want Microsoft to buy it..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2021)

Karma said:


> Even worse this acquisition doesnt even make sense
> 
> Microsoft is fucking killing Sony with their now exclusive acquisition and game pass and Sony thinks buying Evo is wuts gonns help them get ahead
> 
> Like just yesterday EA play came to game pass with no price increase



Brand whoring obviously. They're gonna slap the PS logo during the entire 3 day stream. Will only use Playstations for the games. And plug anything remotely partnered/exclusive.

Street Fighter has been the main event of the show ever since the inception of Evo?

Nah man, we gonna give ya Destruction All Stars. 



SakuraLover16 said:


> I just need Sega in my life now... I know it's bad but I kind of want Microsoft to buy it..



Fuck no. That's the immediate death of Bayonetta.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck no. That's the immediate death of Bayonetta.


Is she truly alive now? LoL. Does Nintendo own Bayonetta?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Is she truly alive now? LoL. Does Nintendo own Bayonetta?



Smash Rep. Bayo 1 on Steam. And Bayo 3 still in development so yes. 

Nintendo partially owns both Bayo 2 and 3. So that would fuck it up. 

PG and Xbox are on shit terms, so I dont see them working together on anything any time soon. Didn't even port Wonderful 101 to Xbox when they have full publishing rights for the remaster. 

Yakuza will likely also suffer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2021)

Karma said:


> In better news PS is givinvg out a bunch of free game starting March 25
> 
> 
> Abzu
> ...



At least 4 of those games are damn good. That's pretty fucking cool.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Brand whoring obviously. They're gonna slap the PS logo during the entire 3 day stream. Will only use Playstations for the games. And plug anything remotely partnered/exclusive.
> 
> Street Fighter has been the main event of the show ever since the inception of Evo?



They confirmed Evo will still support other platforms but considering that Evo was pretty garbage and corporate shlock in its end days, Sony buying it will just ensure they keep those "core values".

Are they even gonna care about mini side tournaments now? That's how niche fighting games got a semi-mainstream stage light flashed on them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They confirmed Evo will still support other platforms but considering that Evo was pretty garbage and corporate shlock in its end days, Sony buying it will just ensure they keep those "core values".
> 
> Are they even gonna care about mini side tournaments now? That's how niche fighting games got a semi-mainstream stage light flashed on them.



Shit like Skull Girls and Killer Instinct will more than likely evaporate. Evo also has exhibition booths for lesser known games and devs. That's how Arika plugged Fighting EX Layer. I really dont believe Sony is gonna promote Smash. MAYBE for the first year, and Nintendo for sure wont be part of nor promote it, but eventually it'll also be gone. The whole thing will change completely. And like you said, Evo has been lame for a hot minute now, when their prepubescent dick enthusiast of a CEO cut off the feed cuz of evil tits, it was kinda the final nail. It was either gonna cannibalize itself into a shell of its former self (which was already happening), or sell out to a fucking suit. Which now it did. 

Still tho, it was like a bigger scope Arcade scene, on an international level. The last of its kind. Sad to see it get bought out by fucking Sony.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2021)

So Nier Automata/The Evil Within on PC gamepass are not the shitty PC versions but actual remasters made with a bunch of  optimization improvements and even gameplay additions.

Right.

Good Job, Japan/Microsoft. Now I'm just waiting to actually buy them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2021)

boooooo


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> boooooo


tweet is gone. what was it?



Deathbringerpt said:


> So Nier Automata/The Evil Within on PC gamepass are not the shitty PC versions but actual remasters made with a bunch of  optimization improvements and even gameplay additions.
> 
> Right.
> 
> Good Job, Japan/Microsoft. Now I'm just waiting to actually buy them.


I'm more suprised to see Octopath Traveler on Game Pass.


----------



## Karma (Mar 22, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> tweet is gone. what was it?


I can still see it 

Says PS3, Vita and PSP stores r closing in a few months


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> tweet is gone. what was it?
> 
> 
> I'm more suprised to see Octopath Traveler on Game Pass.


Square Enix has been releasing more stuff on the box lately, not that surprising. 


Karma said:


> I can still see it
> 
> Says PS3, Vita and PSP stores r closing in a few months



They'll die the way they lived.

With no games.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They'll die the way they lived.
> 
> With no games.



There's a good classic library there. Most of which wont be available digitally after the store closes down.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> There's a good classic library there. Most of which wont be available digitally after the store closes down.



I'm shocked it lasted this long. It's telling that they're killing them all at once since this means their legacy availability will be reduced to shit but hey, it's playstation. They need to have another PS3 disaster to start giving a shit again.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Square Enix has been releasing more stuff on the box lately, not that surprising.


At least with Evil Within and Nier Automata, they were released digitally and physically for xbox and windows. Octopath is only available through game pass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> At least with Evil Within and Nier Automata, they were released digitally and physically for xbox and windows. Octopath is only available through game pass.



That's the thing, neither Evil Within and Nier's remastered gamepass versions are available anywhere else. That's a lot more effort and bullshit than just porting a game as is to a rental service.


----------



## Karma (Mar 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2021)

Huh. Guess no one hired her.

SHOULD'VE STAYED IN YOUR LANE, WOMAN.

Nah, it's cool, it's cool. Let's see what comes out of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Huh. Guess no one hired her.
> 
> SHOULD'VE STAYED IN YOUR LANE, WOMAN.
> 
> Nah, it's cool, it's cool. Let's see what comes out of it.



Bruh, that's a bit harsh. We need more indies, now that apparently MicroSony is buying Earth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bruh, that's a bit harsh. We need more indies, now that apparently MicroSony is buying Earth.



Just saw the documentary. She pulled a Sakaguchi and bailed the AAA industry cause it literally eats you away. I can respect that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2021)

Elaborating on my earlier post


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just saw the documentary. She pulled a Sakaguchi and bailed the AAA industry cause it literally eats you away. I can respect that.



She has a documentary?


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi guys we are hosting community games,   we have created discord server for the tournament.

1. First round 5 vs 5 league of legends  tournament . If you guys are interested i ll link the discord for more info .


1. You will need Good internet
2 . Discord ID and your time zone

The game will be around Saturday we will announce time for tournament. So far 6 players have joined the signups we need 4 more users if you guys are willing to join it will be helpful.

The server is mostly related to narutoforum  users but you can invite your buddies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 23, 2021)

I got permission  from @blakesteath to advertise  the game.

We will be hosting more game as we move ahead.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> She has a documentary?



Yeah, that's where she talked about her studio for the first time, it's in the tweet. It's 17 minutes and pretty decent. She seems pretty good creatively but I don't know how good of a director she'll be. Why not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, that's where she talked about her studio for the first time, it's in the tweet. It's 17 minutes and pretty decent. She seems pretty good creatively but I don't know how good of a director she'll be. Why not.



I didn't actually read the article. 

Dope. Might give it  a watch.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 24, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's the thing, neither Evil Within and Nier's remastered gamepass versions are available anywhere else. That's a lot more effort and bullshit than just porting a game as is to a rental service.


I agree with Evil Within, but the Xbox One version of Nier Automata came out in 2018 as the "Become As Gods" Edition which Game Pass is using now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 24, 2021)

Why are moderators accounts locked ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> I agree with Evil Within, but the Xbox One version of Nier Automata came out in 2018 as the "Become As Gods" Edition which Game Pass is using now.


Become as Gods is just the compiled game with all the DLCS. The gamepass port  been done by a new developer.


Lists all the fixes and improvements that the garbage Steam version doesn't have, which Square Enix ignored for years.


Old but gold. PS3 had a shit game library but I still kinda like it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Why are moderators accounts locked ?



To perseve privacy. What are you tryna do?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2021)

So Bandai entered the console business to get a slice of that pie from Sega, Nintendo and Sony. Failed so miserably it almost went bankrupt, almost merged with Sega and bailed last second which eventually led to the merger with Namco.

I love when I find out about this kind of wild shit. It shows that the console industry is actually fucking difficult to get a foot in. All the modern failures of today attest to that.


----------



## Karma (Mar 24, 2021)

Brought to u by "Fuck the Oscars" guy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2021)

Karma said:


> Brought to u by "Fuck the Oscars" guy



Weirdly wholesome premise for such an outspoken dudebro dev.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2021)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu

Feel like Cuphead pushed devs trying to mimic cartoons a lot more than resorting to pixelart. It's like another Streets of Rage 4.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> Feel like Cuphead is making games trying to mimic cartoons a lot more than resorting to pixelart. It's like another Streets of Rage 4.




I didn't even know what Asterix is before I googled. This shit never made it here. But the game looks great. 

And yeah, pretty sure Indivisible was trying to mimic Korra/Airbender too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2021)

@Deathbringerpt Man, can't even keep up with all these new beat em ups


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 24, 2021)

Anyone post this yet?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2021)

Ghost of Sushi continuing to improve japanese culture. 

I'd also lap up a Binary Domain remaster FOR DAYS. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I didn't even know what Asterix is before I googled. This shit never made it here. But the game looks great.
> 
> And yeah, pretty sure Indivisible was trying to mimic Korra/Airbender too.



It's a Belgian comic about magically roided Gauls beating the shit out of Romans. Pretty big here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 26, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> To perseve privacy. What are you tryna do?


The rumors of mods supporting ZKK is infact real then. 

To be fair i was about to text kin then he closed his profile. You guys have freedom i have no interest in checking people's VM.


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 26, 2021)

Wassup guys , so just want to know what kind of games would you like to see being host  in future tournament . Came here for General perception what you guys play irrespective of console.

I want to plan something exclusive to NF users here so feel free to shoot up .


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 27, 2021)

List of best selling Tales games from Bamco:



_Tales of Symphonia_ – 2,400,000 units
_Tales of Vesperia_ – 2,370,000 units
_Tales of Destiny_ – 1,720,000 units
_Tales of Zestiria_
_Tales of Berseria_
_Tales of Phantasia_
_Tales of the Abyss_
_Tales of Eternia_
_Tales of Xillia_
_Tales of Destiny 2_

Symphonia still reigns supreme after all these years (barely). Bamco could probably make a decent dime out of bringing it to modern consoles like they did with Vesperia if they were interested.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm no Diablo fan, but neckbeards complaining about character faces in the D2 remake is especially perplexing given the isometric viewpoint.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2021)

I can hear this meme

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2021)

I think I'd like a Metroid spinoff based solely on last portion of the Metroid 1 remake. Stealth based metroidvania that had to be tackled as an infiltration exploration game where you paralyze enemies instead of killing them. You'd improve Zero Suit Samus abilities to be more mobile, stealthy and access more gadgets and shit. Maybe include her Smash's stuff.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2021)

When the fuck did this happen?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I think I'd like a Metroid spinoff based solely on last portion of the Metroid 1 remake. Stealth based metroidvania that had to be tackled as an infiltration exploration game where you paralyze enemies instead of killing them. You'd improve Zero Suit Samus abilities to be more mobile, stealthy and access more gadgets and shit. Maybe include her Smash's stuff.



That'd be okay. I just associate Samus with alien Genocide. I wouldn't want to pussify her.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 28, 2021)

Looking at all the Atelier Games, I would be spending somewhere close to ~$400 to get all the games and their dlc atm, including the upcoming Trilogy on April 22nd. '

Koie Tecmo,, why make these DLC bundles so fucking expensive.  

That new switch pro model needs to come right the fuck now...


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 29, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Looking at all the Atelier Games, I would be spending somewhere close to ~$400 to get all the games and their dlc atm, including the upcoming Trilogy on April 22nd. '
> 
> Koie Tecmo,, why make these DLC bundles so fucking expensive.
> 
> That new switch pro model needs to come right the fuck now...



I haven't played one since uh... Sophie. I like them but not so much to pay 60 dollars for them and definitely not more.
I think Totoro overdid the time limits, getting the true ending is incredibly difficult but I'm not sure how I feel about no time limits either.
Rorona had a reasonable time limit I feel and I felt like the goal and plot were so cohesive back then. I feel like Sophie lost a bit of that and I just haven't been willing to pay full price anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Arcade Tycoon? That sounds neat in theory.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 29, 2021)

WOOHOO

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Arcade Tycoon? That sounds neat in theory.



So an Arcade Sim where you can actually play the arcade games?

That's actually pretty neat.



blakstealth said:


> WOOHOO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So an Arcade Sim where you can actually play the arcade games?
> 
> That's actually pretty neat.



Out of all the tycoon ideas, Arcade tycoon would work best as a FPS I feel.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2021)

Hell fucking yeah, they should. Just do Ninja Gaiden 4 first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hell fucking yeah, they should. Just do Ninja Gaiden 4 first.



Fuck it. Ninja Gaiden 4 in a sci-fi open world setting.


----------



## Fang (Mar 31, 2021)

"Gaming journalism"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2021)

Finally peasants can feel part of the master race with PC Building Simulator

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 31, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Finally peasants can feel part of the master race with PC Building Simulator


This game is the only way I'll be building another PC anytime soon in the current market




But at least I'll be playing it on my PC, as is proper


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2021)

Not worth the investment if it can't accurately replicate the stress of basic static electricity possibly losing you out hundreds of dollars.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2021)

Can the cringefest really be back?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

>E3
>paywall

I'll pass brada


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >E3
> >paywall
> 
> I'll pass brada



The cringe will pull through. Every man will be able to witness it. You'll see. I BELIEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The cringe will pull through. Every man will be able to witness it. You'll see. I BELIEEEEEEEEE



You just know the industry is overflooded with its own bullshit when we have to pay for trailers now.


----------



## Karma (Apr 1, 2021)

What in the EA hell does thst even mean?

We gotta pay to watch trailers now?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You just know the industry is overflooded with its own bullshit when we have to pay for trailers now.





Karma said:


> What in the EA hell does thst even mean?
> 
> We gotta pay to watch trailers now?



PRE-ORDER THE TRAILER SEASON PASS TO GET ALL THE NEVER BEFORE SEEN CONTENT 2 DAYS AHEAD OF THE ACTUAL EVENT, ONLY AVAILABLE IN OUR EXCLUSIVE E3 STREAMING SERVICE.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2021)

Only took 20 minutes of the entire gaming community to collectively type "what the fuck" for them to drop that idea.

TESTIFY, BROTHERS AND SISTERS. THE CRINGE WASHES OVER YOU.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Imagine the convo of kids asking their mommies to pay for the new Fortnite trailer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Imagine the convo of kids asking their mommies to pay for the new Fortnite trailer.




If I ever have kids, I'll be blocking Fortnite, not porn channels.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH... They could've at least waited a few hours so we can get a larf out of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If I ever have kids, I'll be blocking Fortnite, not porn channels.



That guy already failed as a father.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

The amount of Uno reverse card tweets in that thread is killing me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 2, 2021)

Oh Wow, turns out PG's mobileshit game was not silently cancelled. Just shadow dropped with 0 marketing.

It's getting irritating lately how some mobile game of late actually look good enough to play if they didn't have garbage touch control schemes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh Wow, turns out PG's mobileshit game was not silently cancelled. Just shadow dropped with 0 marketing.
> 
> It's getting irritating lately how some mobile game of late actually look good enough to play if they didn't have garbage touch control schemes.



Looks like it has been picked up by Apple. If it was self-published they could release it on steam or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

First journos, and now pornstars. Tho you'd think the latter would be used to "hard playthroughs with commentary" by now.


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 2, 2021)

A streamer's job is to entertain an audience. Watching someone overcome at least a modest challenge is more entertaining than watching them breeze through a neutered challenge. There is something frustrating about seeing someone mindlessly blast through a great game's most challenging sequences: you're missing so much of the experience, and your viewers are missing so much of the experience, because you've robbed it of its tension. There's no need to be a dick about it or anything, but people too often dismiss difficulty snobbery as just dick-waving and I don't think that's always fair. I get it.

Regardless, I somewhat sympathise with the streamers, but heckling is part of any entertainer's job. If you can't handle that, it's not for you.

I maintain, however, that game journalists should _not_ be playing on easy in most games. The majority of games are designed and playtested specifically around normal difficulty, so that's what they should be reviewed at, at least primarily.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> A streamer's job is to entertain an audience. Watching someone overcome at least a modest challenge is more entertaining than watching them breeze through a neutered challenge. There is something frustrating about seeing someone mindlessly blast through a great game's most challenging sequences: you're missing so much of the experience, and your viewers are missing so much of the experience, because you've robbed it of its tension. There's no need to be a dick about it or anything, but people too often dismiss difficulty snobbery as just dick-waving and I don't think that's always fair. I get it.
> 
> Regardless, I somewhat sympathise with the streamers, but heckling is part of any entertainer's job. If you can't handle that, it's not for you.
> 
> I maintain, however, that game journalists should _not_ be playing on easy in most games. The majority of games are designed and playtested specifically around normal difficulty, so that's what they should be reviewed at, at least primarily.



When you're doing something publicly you are open to all kinds of criticism. Dont like it? Turn off the chat. 

Isn't streaming a "full time job" for many of these folks? A lot of these streamers never had a real job, where you get screamed at and humiliated for the pettiest shit. 

To put it simply, gitgud, or find something else to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

I just found this searching for a "git gud" meme

Reactions: Funny 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2021)

That's actually how I passed that part. Started a countdown.

Thank god my thumbs aren't bent backwards like that fellow there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's actually how I passed that part. Started a countdown.
> 
> Thank god my thumbs aren't bent backwards like that fellow there.



Sometimes if a section needs too much maths I trust my instincts and wing it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 4, 2021)

Yeah I always follow my instincts.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2021)

Time for Capcom to go back to this shit. I know they have their RPG quota covered with MH, but give it a fucking try please.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 4, 2021)

I've put in over 4-5 hours of Atelier Ryza 2 today. FInally got around to trying to make some psuedo-endgame shit. Now that I've made perfect plant and mystic seeds, I can work on the rest of them with effect spred/element value+ synthesized items.

Can't wait to powercreep the fuck outta my weapons/armors soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Time for Capcom to go back to this shit. I know they have their RPG quota covered with MH, but give it a fucking try please.



I only played a couple of games but I liked how this series loved their beast races, including juicing Ryu with DRAGON GENES. Pretty rare for an JRPG.

I doubt they'll ever continue this but it'd be nice whether it's AA or AAA. We don't talk about 6.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I only played a couple of games but I liked how this series loved their beast races, including juicing Ryu with DRAGON GENES. Pretty rare for an JRPG.
> 
> I doubt they'll ever continue this but it'd be nice whether it's AA or AAA. We don't talk about 6.



Some of the designs in the series are fucking perfect. Prime Capcom at their best.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Speaking of Prime Capcom and perfection.

Allow me to present to you Rogue in SFvs.Xmen:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Enters my local gaming store:

*Kurisu*: Yo I need a PS5
*Salesnerd*: Out of stock
*Kurisu*: Even the digital edition?
*Salesnerd*: Out of stock
*Kurisu*: When are you getting more?
*Salesnerd*: No idea.
*Kurisu*: Okay, screw this, waited long enough, I'll upgrade my GPU then
*Salesnerd*: Out of stock
*Kurisu*: But I haven't told you which one I want yet
*Salesnerd*: Out of stock
*Kurisu*: Okay, what about the Series S/X?
*Salesnerd*: Out of stock
*Kurisu*: OMG. Okay, gimme the latest Mario
*Salesnerd*: Timed release. Discontinued. Will cost you a kidney. Two if you're an alcoholic
*Kurisu*: Okay, Fuck this. Gimme one of those PS Store gift cards so I can buy a bunch of shit digitally
*Salesnerd*: Did you know they're removing all PSP, PSVita, and PS3 titles from the PS Store?



The state of gayming in 2021 ladies and gentlemen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Enters my local gaming store:
> 
> *Kurisu*: Yo I need a PS5
> *Salesnerd*: Out of stock
> ...


Really, we need Ninty to buy up all the PSP/Vita games soon. We can't have that large Gallery of Games go to waste, with Sony shittign the bed with the store closures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 5, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Really, we need Ninty to buy up all the PSP/Vita games soon. We can't have that large Gallery of Games go to waste, with Sony shittign the bed with the store closures.


???

Nintendo already did the same thing to the Wii and DS years ago

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Really, we need Ninty to buy up all the PSP/Vita games soon. We can't have that large Gallery of Games go to waste, with Sony shittign the bed with the store closures.



At the very least get Vanillaware's shit on something a bit more modern.



Karma said:


> ???
> 
> Nintendo already did the same thing to the Wii and DS years ago



You'd think they'd learn their lesson and keep the Switch Forward Compatible. But that aint happening. We'll probably get another shitty gimmick that wont last next gen.


----------



## Karma (Apr 5, 2021)

Switch U

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Karma said:


> Switch U



That sounds oddly sexual


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 5, 2021)

*
hahahhahahahaha*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> *
> hahahhahahahaha*




Funniest commentary I read about this scene is that it's a gun fight between a Stormtrooper and X-com soldier

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2021)

I wish I was more of a fan of RE. It seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I wish I was more of a fan of RE. It seems like a lot of fun.



Watch the 3D movies man. They're the silly kinda good. You know, just like AEW.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Watch the 3D movies man. They're the silly kinda good. You know, just like AEW.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 6, 2021)

This movie is chock full of gun kata and weapon martial arts. It's beautiful. I once saw that clip with Bayonetta's rival theme playing, it fit perfectly.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 6, 2021)

Alright, alright. Now we're getting somewhere. I knew Ubisoft wouldn't last long without a yearly acid trip embarassing dance off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Alright, alright. Now we're getting somewhere. I knew Ubisoft wouldn't last long without a yearly acid trip embarassing dance off.



Sucks that I probably wont be able to catch it. But good to see Capcom doing their own thing as one of the big boys. Sony too busy purging digital games from the storefront I guess, and the less we hear about EA's games as a service the better.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sucks that I probably wont be able to catch it. But good to see Capcom doing their own thing as one of the big boys. Sony too busy purging digital games from the storefront I guess, and the less we hear about EA's games as a service the better.



You've always been through these things, I'm pretty sure you'll be around. Who needs sleep anyway.

The companies joining are pretty standard fare and I remember Sony leaving E3 even before E3 went down under because their development model just shows the same 3/4 games for several years. They just looked stale so they bailed.

EA leaving is a plus in every way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You've always been through these things, I'm pretty sure you'll be around. Who needs sleep anyway.
> 
> The companies joining are pretty standard fare and I remember Sony leaving E3 even before E3 went down under because their development model just shows the same 3/4 games for several years. They just looked stale so they bailed.
> 
> EA leaving is a plus in every way.



I mean it was always only Sony that aired their directs at fucking 5 in the morning my time. So if all other "directs" are timed reasonably I'll probably catch them.

Yeah Sony split. But them not coming back is sort of a double down.

EA leaving is great but I'll sorta miss the cringe:


----------



## Karma (Apr 6, 2021)

Im pretty sure EA hasnt been apart of E3 for awhile iirc


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> Im pretty sure EA hasnt been apart of E3 for awhile iirc




2020 went by so fast that my internal clock is all fucked. You're right.


----------



## Karma (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 2020 went by so fast that my internal clock is all fucked. You're right.


Theyve been out since 2019 i think but EA being EA they hold their own show literally right before E3 officially starts so everyone just assumes theyre part of the show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> Theyve been out since 2019 i think but EA being EA they hold their own show literally right before E3 officially starts so everyone just assumes theyre part of the show.



Yeah, last year's was a dumpster fire of boredom.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Everything is a Battle Royale


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 7, 2021)

Karma said:


> Theyve been out since 2019 i think but EA being EA they hold their own show literally right before E3 officially starts so everyone just assumes theyre part of the show.



Seriously? That sounds so fucking stupid. I had no idea, I mean, EA's timeslot was always included with the other conferences, If I'm remembering right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

EA slowly disappeared into nonrelevance. Our wishes finally came true.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 7, 2021)

Okay, so you guys now know what to do.

Hope for more Bayonetta 3 news and set yourself for yet another painstaking nerd disappointment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Okay, so you guys now know what to do.
> 
> Hope for more Bayonetta 3 news and set yourself for yet another painstaking nerd disappointment.



Followed by uninterrupted Metroid Prime 4 gameplay and a F-Zero teaser.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 7, 2021)

SOUL.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Not a total specs nerd, I just tinker with shit until I find it nice to look at, but I found this impressive. Ran DMC5 on 4k@60fps with these settings on my old asf 980ti and it was mostly a smooth experience so it was more than playable: 


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 














If anyone got any pointers to make it look even better, feel free to chime in. Just wanted to say RE Engine is fucking awesome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Gonna be watching NXT tonight, cuz Takeover pt. 1. Hope it's a good show.



Wrong thread.


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not a total specs nerd, I just tinker with shit until I find it nice to look at, but I found this impressive. Ran DMC5 on 4k@60fps with these settings on my old asf 980ti and it was mostly a smooth experience so it was more than playable:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I hear you can squeeze more graphics out of a 980ti by sending it to me and letting me replace my (even older) 960 with it

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wrong thread.


Gahdammit!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 7, 2021)

But for real, 4k60 with decent settings on any 900-series card is basically witchcraft.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> But for real, 4k60 with decent settings on any 900-series card is basically witchcraft.



RE Engine *is *witch craft 

I think I'll be good for at least another year cuz I only play Capcom shit and Indies.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 7, 2021)

Still playing Ryza 2, and got the right Super Pure Water loop mats to get millions of gems from Gem Reduction. That and I got a near perfect Apocalypse done and a 4 Spirits Amulet as well. I'm gonna enjoy breaking the game for a little while.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 7, 2021)

Update: Just faced a midgame enemy and did over 14k damage with 1 apocalypse (Used an accessory to lower to the cost to 1 cc. I can spam up to 3-4 of them in a single battle.

 Poor critter was deleted so hard.

EDIT: I can abuse items over and over in a battle. not just one use per battle. RIght now I can use 3 Apocalypse Bombs back-to-back-to-back. The endgame boss is so fucked. Just need better endgame armor and weapons and I'll be shitting on postgame too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Update: Just faced a midgame enemy and did over 14k damage with 1 apocalypse (Used an accessory to lower to the cost to 1 cc. I can spam up to 3-4 of them in a single battle.
> 
> Poor critter was deleted so hard.



Does the story/characters get you invested or is it just same ol' tropes.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 7, 2021)

Story is pretty nice. Dragons, Underworld, Demihumans and stuff is growing on me. Battle system is perfect and being able to switch between all 3 main battle chars and 1 support character reminds me of FF XII. The only question I have is one of the main girls of the game Serri and how old she is. Bitch seems like she's centuries old but the game hasn't told me her age atm.

The alchemy stuff reminds me of DIsgaea games where gear is where most of your power comes from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 8, 2021)

Oh look. It's Not! Resident Evil 7/8 with survival mechanics - with 90% more SPOOKY FORESTS!

Why not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Karma (Apr 8, 2021)

Speaking of EA, Brazil just made a $ 700,000 daily tax to any game that has loot boxes

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

I still remember the PS1 game. 




Karma said:


> Speaking of EA, Brazil just made a $ 700,000 daily tax to any game that has loot boxes



Noice


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Feel like I'm missing a shitton of context here.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Feel like I'm missing a shitton of context here.


Dude's the writer of the DK Rap.
Joked that he got attacked for it.
(He actually simply got nose surgery tho)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 10, 2021)

Update of Ryza 2: Def. have endgame Super hard Difficulty Gear on almost all chars (Only Ryza's weapon is endgame atm). Near 2k Stats on Ryza and the rets will follow when I update their weapons later. Only playing Normal(?) difficulty atm but its still kinda stupid how far you can take your stuff grinding wise.

Grinding has been such a thrill in this game. Pikmin 3 and Bravely Default II are in my sight sometime later this month or next. Endgame and Postgame is gonna get raped so bad. And I haven't even touched Dragon Quest 11: Special Edition either (Haven't finished Vesperia atm either).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 12, 2021)

Whats a good and aforable line of headsets?

Wanted the one Sony launched with PS5 but that shit 600 reais


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Karma said:


> Whats a good and aforable line of headsets?
> 
> Wanted the one Sony launched with PS5 but that shit 600 reais




This is the one I have, tho I think you can get something cheaper if you do your research

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 12, 2021)

Update #3 - Ryza 2: All Chars have over 1k-1.2k HP, 1.8-2.3k in Atk, Def and Spe, endgame weapons, armor and both accessories, as well as multiple endgame apocalypes maxxed and forbidden exilirs if I need to use them. 

Only thing left to do is find out how to make astronomical clock(s) and finish all Character storylines/Sidequests before I buttfuck this final boss into oblivion. Over 110+ hours iirc into this 1st run. I'm happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Update #3 - Ryza 2: All Chars have over 1k-1.2k HP, 1.8-2.3k in Atk, Def and Spe, endgame weapons, armor and both accessories, as well as multiple endgame apocalypes maxxed and forbidden exilirs if I need to use them.
> 
> Only thing left to do is find out how to make astronomical clock(s) and finish all Character storylines/Sidequests before I buttfuck this final boss into oblivion. Over 110+ hours iirc into this 1st run. I'm happy.



Upload the final boss battle


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Upload the final boss battle


I shall. If I had the $$ I'd buy all the other Atelier Games and an Extra Switch MicroSD card to play them. That or get a PS5/XBS X with that much money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> I shall. If I had the $$ I'd buy all the other Atelier Games and an Extra Switch MicroSD card to play them. That or get a PS5/XBS X with that much money.



Good luck with getting a PS5/SeriesX.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 13, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2021)

Capcom acknowledging Dino crisis in 2021

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2021)

WHAT THA ASSHOLE? 

Welp, this is the closet thing we'll ever get to MvC4 so why not. And it's gonna get me to finally try the game so crossover worked for at least one person. LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 13, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2021)

Better late than never I guess. My experience was smooth bar the occasional pop ins so I wont play it again any time soon.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 13, 2021)

TLR - Xbox Gold's online multiplayer portion of Gold will be free for all Xbox owners in the near future. They are doing a testing platform of sorts if you want to try it out it seems. Might be available by Summer, hopefully.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2021)

My pessimistic ass still feels there's a catch in there somewhere.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> My pessimistic ass still feels there's a catch in there somewhere.


Maybe. If not, I can get back to playing Multiplayer on MCC on my Xbox. I spent years getting trashed and bagging peeps there.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Maybe. If not, I can get back to playing Multiplayer on MCC on my Xbox. I spent years getting trashed and bagging peeps there.



At least it's sounding better than whatever Sony are doing


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Better late than never I guess. My experience was smooth bar the occasional pop ins so I wont play it again any time soon.



Interesting that they're doing this after releasing the Gamepass version which is objectively better, and getting review bombed on Steam, after years of ignoring the community. Near a Tomato is doing Final Fantasy numbers, this shit ain't niche anymore.



Utopia Realm said:


> . They are doing a testing platform of sorts if you want to try it out it seems. Might be available by Summer, hopefully.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2021)

Thinking of getting the Iwata Asks book just out of curiosity.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2021)

Karma said:


> Speaking of EA, Brazil just made a $ 700,000 daily tax to any game that has loot boxes



BELEZA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Interesting that they're doing this after releasing the Gamepass version which is objectively better, and getting review bombed on Steam, after years of ignoring the community. Near a Tomato is doing Final Fantasy numbers, this shit ain't niche anymore.



Yup. Yoko Taro is probably butthurt Square are asking him to you know, actually work for his paycheck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

*Where SNK vs Capcom: The Match of the Millennium was originally a collaborative development effort with Capcom, has anything challenging or interesting come up in terms of getting these ports together when they have ties to third party companies?

Adam Laatz, Producer, SNK Corporation:* While it can be a challenge licensing games and working with third parties at times, we’re very grateful that our good friends over at Capcom helped us make porting this title a reality. Much as the spirit of these collaborative titles had back in the day in bringing both companies and players together in a sense, *we hope that re-releasing this SvC title after so many years will serve as an opportunity for more releases to come in the future!*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

Yo. I didn't even know this game existed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yo. I didn't even know this game existed.


I don't know much about Castlevania, but hearing a Dreamcast in operation is nostalgic. That thing sounded like a chainsaw in a tornado.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yo. I didn't even know this game existed.



Yeah, it was made back when Konami had American devs. It was based off the shitty GameBoy game Legends and ended up being shitcanned. Sonia Belmont wasn't meant to be.

I hope they get this out in the open just to have a feel of the game but the guy who found it is playing coy, for some fucking reason. It's not like Konami gives a fuck.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2021)

Konami cares so little about Castlevania that they end up reviving its Japanese distant cousin that no one remembers as a genuine, good looking game instead of mobileshit.

I mean, I don’t even mind. This Getsu Fuma Den looks pretty nice. It’s looks like the PG mobileshit game while being an actual game.

Edit: If you get in on early access (It’s fucking early access, yes), you get the original NES game which has been ported to PC. I’ll take it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 14, 2021)

Atelier Ryza 2 - Update #4: Been learning about Status Effects, Buffs, Debuffs and the like. 

Fucked around last yesterday and today and made Optimal Endgame Attack and Support items. Seems you can do some crazy shit with items like Astronomical Clock, Reverse Clock, etc. Made some other Fusion-based items and enjoying the story more. Didn't see the twist late game that popped up, but its a pleasant surprise nonetheless. Endgame mobs are dying in about 2-3 turns or ~15 secs with fully kitted gear. I probably could run thru to the 2nd highest Difficulty with just a couple OP item builds. 

Between buffing my characters' stats to 120%+, debuffing bosses stats and with SEs to do 2-4x more damage and the ATB system being so clean and stressfree, Game has a fuckton of options now that I'm doing more than normal attack and skill spam.

And just think, I was about to quit this game due to a shitty set of joycons too in Late January/Early Febuary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Konami cares so little about Castlevania that they end up reviving its Japanese distant cousin that one one remembers as a genuine, good looking game instead of mobileshit.
> 
> I mean, I don’t even mind. This Getsu Fuma Den looks pretty nice. It’s looks like the PG mobileshit game while being an actual game.
> 
> Edit: If you get in on early access (It’s fucking early access, yes), you get the original NES game which has been ported to PC. I’ll take it.



I really dislike rogue shit. But whatever, at least Konami is moving their ass again. I'll keep a look out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2021)

I did not expect this. 

They need to bring back the Zapper just for this game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I did not expect this.
> 
> They need to bring back the Zapper just for this game.



Gimme a PS4 version with move. Hell, give VR while you’re at it. Switch ain’t the Wii, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gimme a PS4 version with move. Hell, give VR while you’re at it. Switch ain’t the Wii, man.



Player One is gonna get his ass kicked due to drifting alone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2021)

I really wanted to play this back in the day. But I remember it became too much of everyone's own personal toilet that our local stores here didn't bring enough copies and I ended up missing out. It didn't look amazing, especially how devoid of life and color it looked, but I still wanted to try it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> And just think, I was about to quit this game due to a shitty set of joycons too in Late January/Early Febuary.



The real main villain of every Switch game.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I really dislike rogue shit. But whatever, at least Konami is moving their ass again. I'll keep a look out.



Watch them cancel it when Early Access doesn't light the charts on fire. These guys just can't commit. 

Anyway, the last time I played with Getsu was on Harmony of Despair and they've even remixed the main theme in that game too.


I enjoyed Dead Cells for what it was so I'll give this a try. Hades too. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I really wanted to play this back in the day. But I remember it became too much of everyone's own personal toilet that our local stores here didn't bring enough copies and I ended up missing out. It didn't look amazing, especially how devoid of life and color it looked, but I still wanted to try it.



Ooff. I remember when Sony forced them to used their shitty motion controller waggle as the go to control scheme. This game was doomed from the start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Watch them cancel it when Early Access doesn't light the charts on fire. These guys just can't commit.
> 
> Anyway, the last time I played with Getsu was on Harmony of Despair and they've even remixed the main theme in that game too.
> 
> ...



They can't be expecting too much from this sales-wise from this ancient IP. I _*guess *_rogue shit sells well.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Ooff. I remember when Sony forced them to used their shitty motion controller waggle as the go to control scheme. This game was doomed from the start.



Another reason for me to hate motion controls  

It looked cool tho. Obviously it hasn't aged well, but with Sony canning everything in sight I wouldn't mind finding this at 1 dollar bin or something just to actually finally have the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They can't be expecting too much from this sales-wise from this ancient IP. I _*guess *_rogue shit sells well.




They're specifically aping indie roguelikes when it comes to this which I guess this is why they were featured in Nintendo direct. That up and coming indie Dev Konami.





The characters look pretty fucking great and the visuals are the strongest out since Konami essentially quite core gaming so I'm glad this is happening.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2021)

Like, I'm sure the 4th season is gonna suck but it's obvious the actual animators are turbo CV nerds. Alucard's Shield is exactly like in SotN and Dracula posing with his wife is a shameless reference to a manga panel.

This is also getting a fucking enormous response. Normies eat this shit up. Like, can we get the rest of the collection out, at least? No? Too much?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2021)

I read all of that in his voice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're specifically aping indie roguelikes when it comes to this which I guess this is why they were featured in Nintendo direct. That up and coming indie Dev Konami.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weab Simon and thicc kuniochi look great.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 17, 2021)

I just caught up with this Sony online store bullshit. 

Am I glad I got back on PC, man.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 17, 2021)

My dudes, this is the best 65 bucks I've ever spent. Same aspect ratio as the GBA and obviously backlit and obviously horizontal form factor, this is top tier way of playing GBA games.

Reactions: Like 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2021)

Naruto said:


> My dudes, this is the best 65 bucks I've ever spent. Same aspect ratio as the GBA and obviously backlit and obviously horizontal form factor, this is top tier way of playing GBA games.



Perfect way to kickstart the new thread title

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2021)

@Naruto where is the link man?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Naruto where is the link man?


You wanna buy one of those? Just look up RG351P.

Also look up RG351V if you're into this form factor:



Me, I like the landscape grip:


I should note, these have excellent d-pad and face buttons, you will not be disappointed.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2021)

Naruto said:


> You wanna buy one of those? Just look up RG351P.
> 
> Also look up RG351V if you're into this form factor:
> 
> ...



I might buy and set it up for my friend's birthday who travels a shitton, even during the pandemic. Thanks mang.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Apr 18, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2021)

Surprised it took him this long. Been awhile since a Newgrounds game exploded this much, feels nostalgic.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 19, 2021)

Some of the goals r pretty crazy like a Playstation 1 port

Reactions: Funny 2 | Jackpot! 2


----------



## That Background Character (Apr 19, 2021)

Seeing Newgrounds being popular again feels great and nostalgic. 

But, for some reason I just have this horrible gut feeling that this will turn into one of those Bad Kickstarter stories a few years from now

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2021)

This came out at around the same time as Friday Night Funkin'

Cool beans.

Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## Lulu (Apr 20, 2021)

my guy got revived and got shot down as soon as he walked into the open


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2021)

Me when my IRL buddies manage to get me out of the house.

Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2021)

Behold our new section rating. Jackpot! 

Just clear you browser cashe to see it

Reactions: Jackpot! 3 | git gud 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 20, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 20, 2021)

Rising 2 would be dope but that's probably asking a bit too much so a remaster of the first would be nice enough.

And of course I'm hoping, but obviously have no hope, of a new Castlevania collection focused on the GBA and NDS games, of course I doubt they would release so many games together so we could start with the GBA games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Rising 2 would be dope but that's probably asking a bit too much so a remaster of the first would be nice enough.
> 
> And of course I'm hoping, but obviously have no hope, of a new Castlevania collection focused on the GBA and NDS games, of course I doubt they would release so many games together so we could start with the GBA games.



They're slowly making their move into gaming again so even a port of Rising to next gen consoles would be a good sign. I don't give a darn about Metal Gear anymore after 5 but Platinum still needs to making Rising 2 and show Ronin Raiden working outside the law and taking big corpos down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 21, 2021)

Guy works at the company for 19 years, is clearly passionate about his work and suddenly he just ups and leaves? I detect Activision’s stench all over this. He probably refused to go along with whatever monetisation dogshit they’re pushing and was forced out.

Fuck publishers, man.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> Guy works at the company for 19 years, is clearly passionate about his work and suddenly he just ups and leaves? I detect Activision’s stench all over this. He probably refused to go along with whatever monetisation dogshit they’re pushing and was forced out.
> 
> Fuck publishers, man.



That generic farewell note that looks like it was written on his phone in 3 minutes kinda gives off that impression, really.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Naruto (Apr 21, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> Guy works at the company for 19 years, is clearly passionate about his work and suddenly he just ups and leaves? I detect Activision’s stench all over this. He probably refused to go along with whatever monetisation dogshit they’re pushing and was forced out.
> 
> Fuck publishers, man.


It's entire possible that your assessment is right, but I won't jump to that conclusion.

The hearthstone director left to go make his own shit a few years ago, founded his studio. Jeff was beloved and managed a highly successful new IP, he has doors open to him and maybe he just wants more creative freedom.

People should remember that in the 8 years following D2 before the merger with Activision, Blizzard North barely had any of its original staff left. Blizzard, as it existed in 2008, made the decision under very successful circumstances to merge with Activision. At that point, its top execs were not directors of any game you loved back in the day. Furthermore, Blizzard isn't a subsidiary of Activision. The AB studios that work on Blizzard projects operate with more freedom than most EA sweatshops.

What I'm saying is absolutely fuck corpos and whatnot, but 1) by and large AB is a good place to be a game director; and 2) whatever corporate fuckery happens today isn't evil A exerting its influence over virgin B, it's full on AB.

Countdown to scandalous articles undermining my take in less than 48 hours?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2021)

Lookadat. Took Tekken to sell 7 million copies to remind Sega they have a widely known fighting games series that literally began 3D FG as we know it. Maybe after they take a bite off ESports, they can make a 6?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2021)

Disgusting name.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Disgusting name.



They just added 5 Ultimate Showndown too. Baby steps.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They just added 5 Ultimate Showndown too. Baby steps.



I cant be too excited until I see a trailer or something, cuz the name is too much of a turn off. I fear it will be completely devoid of style and heart.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2021)

I like how some "long-term fans" think this movie is goofy and a departure from the series. It's toastily ironic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2021)

Sub-Zero and Scorpion are perfectly cast but they committed the biggest fuck up for a MK story. Raiden and Shang Tsung are as bland as wet paper. Especially after they used the movie's actor for MK11 which proved the guy still got it.

No cheese, no care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2021)

I'll only see it if Mileena has big cans, and even bigger fangs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 23, 2021)

Yoko Taro already using his clout to make weird shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 23, 2021)

Alright - Atelier Ryza 2 Endgame - Final boss Update: Beat the Boss (Easy Mode atm) in only 2 turns but I had already had endgame to postgame OP gear and items already setup. The clues and mystery surrounding Fi and all the Ruins and Gates you come across are neatly wrapped up. Ending was kinda bittersweet too. 


*Spoiler*: _A bit spoilerish_ 



What really got my gears grinded and mind wondering was who the Frozen Witch was and her whole backstory. I feel that could be a future Prequel game in the making. Seeing the past civilizations fighting and dying, trying to keep demon hordes at bay from fucking up humanity was quite the read throughout the game. Finding out those who died had their souls sealed into the Ruins/Underworld or unlucky enough to get eaten by demons really made me question how fucked were the previous Alchemists and Ancestors back then.

Kinda heartbroken when the Frozen Witch gave up her Frozen tear that gave her immortality to save the people of that era, and knowing how her actions and the actiosn fo others pretty much doomed a whole civilization due to not knowing what was on the other side fo the Gates they made.

Ancestors really were goddamn brilliant. Had Crystals that could teleport you across cities, mountains and even your soul to boot. Really gave off a nigh-apocalypse into rebooting the world from the ground up kinda feeling. Makes me want to play Ryza 1 now since I have a better feel of the current technology their world has atm. Opening gateways to other worlds, even to the Realm of the Dead (Apparently, if you cross the threshhold, your fucked and are considered dead (but alive) at that point. Only saving grace is technically you can go deeper and visit those wh fully died in combat or loved ones (?).





New Game+ takes away your Crystal Core, Use of items, Skill Trees and all your Synthesis Listed items and Recipes in your container. 

Sets you back at lvl 5 like the game started you with. Enemies are dying to 2-3 normal hits but that's not surprising with my engame gear. I know I should be moving onto Rise atm but just decided to drop in and give an update. Gonna go back and finish my 2nd start on Sword to get the other Regis and Ghost Horse from the Crown Tundra. And officially start and play Rise like I should have since last month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 24, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> A streamer's job is to entertain an audience. Watching someone overcome at least a modest challenge is more entertaining than watching them breeze through a neutered challenge. There is something frustrating about seeing someone mindlessly blast through a great game's most challenging sequences: you're missing so much of the experience, and your viewers are missing so much of the experience, because you've robbed it of its tension. There's no need to be a dick about it or anything, but people too often dismiss difficulty snobbery as just dick-waving and I don't think that's always fair. I get it.
> 
> Regardless, I somewhat sympathise with the streamers, but heckling is part of any entertainer's job. If you can't handle that, it's not for you.
> 
> I maintain, however, that game journalists should _not_ be playing on easy in most games. The majority of games are designed and playtested specifically around normal difficulty, so that's what they should be reviewed at, at least primarily.


 Just drop your ego and be bad. I watch PBG play Pokemon all the time and the fact that he says dumb shit like Psychic is weak to normal is exactly why I watch it. His catastrophic failures and inability to keep the type chart in memory is fucking hilarious.

If you're bad own it and be bad. I'll still enjoy watching you suck. Some edgy kids won't but yeah... if this is your job deal with it, I'll give you my lame sandwich shop job instead.


----------



## TabascoPrivatee17 (Apr 24, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That generic farewell note that looks like it was written on his phone in 3 minutes kinda gives off that impression, really.


Blizzards higher ups ( not the lower class like game designer and artist)  continued to support the HongKong Law, so it might have something to do with that too.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 25, 2021)

oh shit, a demo is out?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> oh shit, a demo is out?!


Tunic is a genius name for a Zelda clone.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 25, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 25, 2021)

Tunic look gun. I remember the game coming out and though it wasn't half bad. Seems it really lives up to the OG Zelda gameplay, at least from the demo.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 25, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 25, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> oh shit, a demo is out?!



I love this trend of clones of traditional versions of ongoing series. Like how Stardew Valley clones the first three or four generations of Harvest Moon, before it got too far away from its core.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2021)

That's actually sad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 25, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's actually sad.



I know.


MGS2 was much better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 26, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's actually sad.



Holding the hand of your life partner at the beach, losing yourself in her eyes by the sound of waves?

or

Wondering if LOVE CAN BLOOM IN THE BATTLEFIELD?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Apr 26, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> MGS2 was much better.


This but unironically.

I was laughing non stop playing MGS2, which I can't say for the most jerked off game in history, MGS3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 26, 2021)

Naruto said:


> This but unironically.
> 
> I was laughing non stop playing MGS2, which I can't say for the most jerked off game in history, MGS3.



We should have a new category for the VGAs just to include MGS2 in the list.

*BEST WACKY SLIP IN PIGEON SHIT*
-Raiden (Metal Gear Solid 2)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 26, 2021)

MGS2 is the only MGS game I ever played. It was utterly baffling.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2021)

Rising was the only MG I played. I played MGS5 for minutes and was nearly put into a coma of how bored I was.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Simon (Apr 27, 2021)

Naruto said:


> This but unironically.
> 
> I was laughing non stop playing MGS2, which I can't say for the most jerked off game in history, MGS3.


Because MGS3 is the best and most serious Metal Gear _*violently pulls hog*_


----------



## Naruto (Apr 27, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> MGS2 is the only MGS game I ever played. It was utterly baffling.


Metal Gear in general is pretty hammy, so the fact that 2 leaned completely into it was something I wholeheartedly appreciated.

I also played it with friends in the room, so we had a blast.

MGS3 bored me to tears. I'm sure it was amazing back when it came out, but I was very late to the MGS party so I binged the whole series when Ground Zeroes came out.

MGS1>2>4>5>3>PW is my order of preference. I didn't play Portable Ops (I tried but the framerate was horrendous, quit). MGSV is really just PW2 but the far better control scheme, visuals, freedom and QoL improvements carry it hard. MGS4 was just a cavalcade of fanservice for fans, including the outer haven revisit, so I had to put it above.

MGR is something else entirely, but I also love it to bits.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 27, 2021)

I actually also have the MSX2 roms to play some day but I'm sure they've aged like milk and there's hardly any story that I haven't already been told a bunch of times during the series, so no rush.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2021)

Lookadat. New Castlevania in 2021?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Apr 27, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Lookadat. New Castlevania in 2021?


We could use a proper Castlevania collection on Switch.

The NES trilogy, SCIV,Rondo, SotN, the GBA trilogy and the DS trilogy.

I'd shell out the big bucks for that shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2021)

Naruto said:


> GBA trilogy and the DS trilogy



YESSSSSSSSSSSS.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2021)

I just replayed PoR and it was all kinds of awesome. My weeb ass got excited *every time* I did a Showtime attack. *EVERY TIME, WITHOUT FAIL. *

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Apr 27, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just replayed PoR and it was all kinds of awesome. My weeb ass got excited *every time* I did a Showtime attack. *EVERY TIME, WITHOUT FAIL. *


CHARLOTTE!
JONATHAN!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2021)

Naruto said:


> CHARLOTTE!
> JONATHAN!



I read this in their voices

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Apr 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Jackpot! 2


----------



## Naruto (Apr 28, 2021)

Don't just fucking scroll without watching this, this is the best meme you will ever see.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 28, 2021)

Your browser does not support the video tag.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 29, 2021)

Naruto said:


> I actually also have the MSX2 roms to play some day but I'm sure they've aged like milk and there's hardly any story that I haven't already been told a bunch of times during the series, so no rush.



Metal Gear 2 is still very playable but Metal Gear 1 is, let's say, archaic.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Apr 29, 2021)

NEW SEASON LET'S GOOOO


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 29, 2021)

FINALLY they brought Death into the mix. I don't mind if he's the final big bad at all. He's probably gonna start the whole resurrection cycle in this adaptation.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2021)

**Dragon Rider makes his mount take a fiery comet shit on the corrupt baron's quarters*
*Welcome to the world of assassination**


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2021)

Anyway, if this is true, Microsoft really wants to become THE western RPG publisher. They're literally assimilating and owning both AA and AAA studios.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2021)

Naruto said:


> This but unironically.
> 
> I was laughing non stop playing MGS2, which I can't say for the most jerked off game in history, MGS3.


I agree ..

IMO MGS3 is easily more boring than 1 and 2, maybe even 4
and Rising (JAAAAAAAAAAAAACK)
MGS5 is worst though

maybe its just because I prefer MG set in "modern" times
or because Snake and his crew > BB and his fams

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2021)

Stop dicking around and release something along your huge hit netflix show, you retards.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2021)

70% of this is pirated  
50% of this is in the new retro handheld 

I definitely didn't include every fucking game I even legally own, just the ones I remembered. The only reason I did this was to have an easy go-to place to quickly see which game to play next, since by default the table sorts by series and release date.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kinjin (May 1, 2021)

Vote!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2021)

What systems can that retro handheld emulate?


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What systems can that retro handheld emulate?




It can do these perfectly. I actually forgot to include "Arcade" in this, but FinalBurn Neo and MAME both work exceedingly well, even with titles that normally bring machines like these to their knees.

I'm also using it for JRPGs on the PSP, most of which it has no trouble running at all. Any flagship AAA PSP game, however, is too much for it since PPSSPP doesn't have dynarec. So basically you can play Persona 3, Disgaea, Valkyrie Profile just fine (100% performance at all times), but God of War or Crisis Core or Dissidia will only work with frameskip and the audio will crackle here and there, which I have high aversion to, so I just play those on PC if I want (sold my PSP ages ago, unfortunately).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What systems can that retro handheld emulate?



The interface is also pretty good. You can scrape metadata for each game, which includes boxart, video previews, etc.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2021)

Legit impressive, especially 32X. I thought emulation there was total garbage.

Link me that shit, broseph.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Legit impressive, especially 32X. I thought emulation there was total garbage.
> 
> Link me that shit, broseph.


I don't know what Mbxx's rules are for this stuff so just google RG351P. I got mine on Aliexpress, they're also on amazon for more money.

32X is no trouble at all, nor is Sega CD. I'm playing Snatcher right now, actually.

Once you have the device I can help you make it all pretty and shit.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2021)

I heard the EU is gonna start import taxing EVERYTHING from outside countries i a few months so Aliexpress is gonna be automatically less convenient. I think I'll get this pretty soon.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I heard the EU is gonna start import taxing EVERYTHING from outside countries i a few months so Aliexpress is gonna be automatically less convenient. I think I'll get this pretty soon.


I got mine shipped from Spain precisely because I was hoping to avoid VAT. And I did and it only took a couple weeks to get here, which was nice.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2021)

Your browser does not support the video tag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 1, 2021)

so, this dude's been going at the entire Dragon Quest series without sleeping and uh, it looks like he's about to make it


almost 85 hours without sleep.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2021)

Naruto said:


> 70% of this is pirated
> 50% of this is in the new retro handheld
> 
> I definitely didn't include every fucking game I even legally own, just the ones I remembered. The only reason I did this was to have an easy go-to place to quickly see which game to play next, since by default the table sorts by series and release date.



Good shit brother. One does not simply finish their backlog without adding more to it every month. 



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> so, this dude's been going at the entire Dragon Quest series without sleeping and uh, it looks like he's about to make it
> 
> 
> almost 85 hours without sleep.



This is more stupid than impressive tbh, but good for him I guess.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> so, this dude's been going at the entire Dragon Quest series without sleeping and uh, it looks like he's about to make it
> 
> 
> almost 85 hours without sleep.


Just 85?
Is he speedrunning the games as well?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is more stupid than impressive tbh, but good for him I guess.


I'm with you. But I'm also in for a long long day, and every little bit of inspiration helps.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Pilaf (May 2, 2021)

Anyone play Turnip Boy Commits Tax Evasion yet? It looks glorious.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2021)

Still remember the PS1 game vividly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2021)

Asian indie action games on the rise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2021)

Why are retarded "gaming journalists" complaining about Returnal being too hard?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2021)

Fang said:


> Why are retarded "gaming journalists" complaining about Returnal being too hard?



You kinda just answered your own question. I'm sure they were expecting the usual cinematic magnetic autopilot movie game and met an arcadey bullet hell third person shooter.

Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## Naruto (May 7, 2021)

I did not get this thing to play PSP, but don't mind if I do.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Juan (May 8, 2021)

I've been playing through the LoH: Kiseki series. 

They're all pretty amazing games so far, I've been blown away by their quality for storytelling and characters. Don't think I've ever liked a main character as much as I like Estelle. 

Currently on Zero no Kiseki Chapter 2, might finish the game in the next few days, Lloyd is pretty cool and Randy's hilarious

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (May 8, 2021)

>Tim Sweany tried to hack his switch in front of a Judge in court

Wtf even is this lawsuit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (May 8, 2021)

Another highlight of this shit show 

>Lawyer: So on Xbox
>Microsoft exec: Which Xbox
>Lawyer: The Xbox
>Microsoft: Do you mean Xbox the all-in-one entertainment system or Xbox on PC
>Lawyer: What

MS' naming convention fried a Lawyer's brain

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nep Nep (May 9, 2021)

Juan said:


> I've been playing through the LoH: Kiseki series.
> 
> They're all pretty amazing games so far, I've been blown away by their quality for storytelling and characters. Don't think I've ever liked a main character as much as I like Estelle.
> 
> Currently on Zero no Kiseki Chapter 2, might finish the game in the next few days, Lloyd is pretty cool and Randy's hilarious


Are you using the Geofront patch for Zero? It's pretty much a professional quality translation along with QoL features. Also brings back chest messages from sky.


----------



## Juan (May 9, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Are you using the Geofront patch for Zero? It's pretty much a professional quality translation along with QoL features. Also brings back chest messages from sky.


Yep! The friend that got me to try out the series told me to check it out, and it's been pretty helpful so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (May 9, 2021)

Happy  Day

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2021)

Karma said:


> Another highlight of this shit show
> 
> >Lawyer: So on Xbox
> >Microsoft exec: Which Xbox
> ...



I prefer the whole 30% cut exchange.

Lawyer: You cool with Sony's 30%
Tim: Yes.
Lawyer: You cool with Microsoft's 30%
Tim: Yes.
Lawyer: You cool with Nintendo's 30%
Tim: Yes.
Lawyer: You cool with Steam's 30%
Tim: Yes.
Lawyer: But Apple's 30% is stiffling your company
Tim: ...Yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Karma (May 11, 2021)

Might be exclusively on Xbox.

R there sony games on steam?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2021)

Very few. 2 I can think of.

This would be a nice synergy for Microsoft and Steam. Microsoft now has a hefty library on Steam, which they were doing before Bethesda’s buyout and Steam dropping their platform on the Box.


----------



## Karma (May 11, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2021)

Show. Us. Peely's. Dick.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Karma (May 11, 2021)

I legitimately cant fathom what kinda point that attorney was trying to make

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2021)

This reads like a fucking south park episode.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2021)

Mahvel lives through Chun in the low budget Power Rangers fighter

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2021)

I just realized there's no way to own the GOW Collection on the PS4 except for GOW3. And they were seriously gonna can the PS3 store.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2021)

Blinxmin of Zelda?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2021)

Claire


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2021)

FINALLY new characters. Almost hoping that's Fong Ling.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 19, 2021)

Leon is on point but what the hell did they do to Claire's face?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Claire



New Asian girl, Leon is having complicated feelings.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1 | git gud 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 19, 2021)

Full list of 104 Capcom games that sold more than 1 million in the article.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2021)

Street Fighter V and the Dead Rising games are deceivingly high.


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Street Fighter V and the Dead Rising games are deceivingly high.


RE5/6 are way, way higher than I would've guessed.


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2021)

Naruto said:


> RE5/6 are way, way higher than I would've guessed.



RE5 is like the best co op game ever. RE6 got lucky, mercenaries mode life lifted the sales to crazy high numbers so Capcom thinks about action RE for as long as they exist


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2021)

Reminder if it wasn't for RE4's success, RE franchise would've died off since iirc the RE4 director said it was a make or break the series with its sales.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (May 20, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2021)

Words cannot describe how much I hate that it sounds a *lot* like Roger.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 20, 2021)

Play Bloodborne as Pinocchio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 20, 2021)

Stumbled across this Twitter bot that turns threads into Ace Attorney court cases. Fuckin hilarious

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2021)

Ayyy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2021)

I'm sorry for the new name. Altho I didn't have shit to do with it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 21, 2021)

We'll forgive you. Just remember you represent us mister.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2021)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Play Bloodborne as Pinocchio.



That setting is interesting as hell.


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2021)

He should've renamed the site to "Dumbsackofpotatos.org" or something to reflect himself

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2021)

@Nighty the Mighty I see you lurkin


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 22, 2021)

?


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2021)

My Chadcurity eyes see all


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 22, 2021)

I mean I haven't been logged into nf for a few hours so...


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Naruto (May 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Karma (May 23, 2021)

Poor Chris

>finally gets a daughter
>isnt related by blood


----------



## Fang (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2021)

Still have Nier, RE8, and BD2 to deal with.  

This year is a bitch in terms of free playing time. 


Huh... Never considered Tails to be a Jew. Sonic as a muslim tho, is 100% correct.  



Karma said:


> Poor Chris
> 
> >finally gets a daughter
> >isnt related by blood



Spoilers?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karma (May 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Spoilers?


Its literally at the start of the game and in the trailer


----------



## Shirker (May 25, 2021)

I for one think Chris killing Mia & Ethan to finally have a kid to raise was a pretty good plot development. Adds some built internal conflict for RE9.


----------



## Simon (May 25, 2021)

Karma said:


> Poor Chris
> 
> >finally gets a daughter
> >isnt related by blood





Shirker said:


> I for one think Chris killing Mia & Ethan to finally have a kid to raise was a pretty good plot development. Adds some built internal conflict for RE9.


I've been spoiled


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2021)

@Nemesis

Do I need to hand out bans?


----------



## Nemesis (May 25, 2021)

This isn't how the game goes. 


*Spoiler*: _truere8plot_ 



 mia isn't mia, she shows up later, he doesn't kill Ethan or adopt rose.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2021)

I also see the Sonic rings when I get tired during cardio


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 25, 2021)

They're messing with you @Charlotte D. Kurisu the plot of RE8 is nothing like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2021)

Don't listen to 'em, Khris. I'm willing to accept my part of the punishment for spoiling the game.
I just get really giddy about the ending cuz it's so good. Especially the part where it's revealed that Lady D's boss was actually Wesker the whole time. I'm... kinda hoping they explain that in 9.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2021)

That MS Paint UI


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2021)

Fucking game holds up in 2021 easy.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 26, 2021)

Dragon Quest 12 gonna be announced in 4 hours. Probably. Hopefully a new DQ Monsters as well.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2021)

Loved DQ11. Let's fucking go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 27, 2021)

Saw this and had a kinda unfair but hearty lol - Dragon Quest 3 octopath remake vs Pokemon Diamond and Pearl remakes:



And another:

Reactions: Funny 2 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2021)

First Dragon Quest and now Sonic. Did E3 start without anyone telling me?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2021)

Sonic Mania 2 ringfuckers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2021)

Sonic doing the shrek run in the Olympics game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2021)

Colors Remaster?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2021)

>Sonic animated shorts.. LETS FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOO  
>Features full dialogue


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2021)

Captain Sonic Depp and Shadowbeard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2021)

This friend said "Sonic" 32901389012381290 times in 40 or so seconds. That's some Marvel shit right there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2021)

New 3D Sonic. Now Sonic is a hacker.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2021)

There's this thing as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2021)

So they're remaking it with the Dragon Engine. That explains why it looks so fucking good, I didn't even realize that it was (very obviously, actually) upgraded. Why the hell are they releasing on a single fucking last gen console is fucking beyond me, tho. Must be the side effect of Sony owning mainstream FG eSports now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2021)

Is this the Micky Mouse Wii game but 2D?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2021)

I don't know if many are old enough here to remember the old EGM, PC Gamer, GamePro, etc...game magazines through the 90s and mid-2000s that would have a shit ton of 'tasteful' sexuality for product and game advertising or marketing that today's mob SJWs on twitter would probably today see it as "problematic" but those were glorious times


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2021)

Fang said:


> I don't know if many are old enough here to remember the old EGM, PC Gamer, GamePro, etc...game magazines through the 90s and mid-2000s that would have a shit ton of 'tasteful' sexuality for product and game advertising or marketing that today's mob SJWs on twitter would probably today see it as "problematic" but those were glorious times



Shit got spiritually replaced by fan art and cosplayers anyways. Dimitrescu and 2B got over through the absurd amount of sexed up art and cosplay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2021)

I better be able to fuck male hookers when I'm playing as the female protag


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2021)

Wait. Why the hell is Gravity Rush 150 bucks on Amazon?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Why the hell is Gravity Rush 150 bucks on Amazon?



It's the Nintendo effect. Make a cult hit, barely make any copies cause you don't care. Boom. Price goes up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's the Nintendo effect. Make a cult hit, barely make any copies cause you don't care. Boom. Price goes up.



And no double pack re-release. Noice.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 31, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And no double pack re-release. Noice.


Same with the Dot Hack 4 Part Series games on the PS2. The 1st couple games had decent amount of copies but the last 3-4 games not so much. I have the 1st 3 games but the 4th Game Quarantine is like $350+ on amazon.

I'm so damn pissed I never bought it when it was more available....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> I'm so damn pissed I never bought it when it was more available....



But the sequel is kosher for some reason. Maybe Sony thought no one would care about a Vita remaster. 

OH WELL.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 1, 2021)

This shit will never not be funny to me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2021)

Heisenberg did nothing wrong


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And no double pack re-release. Noice.


it will come back eventually

if you haven't yet, just play the 2nd game for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2021)

JayK said:


> it will come back eventually
> 
> if you haven't yet, just play the 2nd game for now



What makes you think they'll restock the remaster?


JUST LIKE ME JAPANESE ANIMAYS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What makes you think they'll restock the remaster?


I never said they'll restock the remaster.

They'll just remaster the remaster.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 2, 2021)

I like what I'm seeing, clearly needs polish tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

I know a certain @Yagami1211 would enjoy the fuck out of this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I like what I'm seeing, clearly needs polish tho.



Not gonna play, but I'll need to see gameplay of that serpent boss once the game comes out.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I know a certain @Yagami1211 would enjoy the fuck out of this



Is that Super Robot Wars X Fire Emblem ?

Like Tactical RPG + Mechas + Actual character interaction ?

WHERE DO I THROW THE MONEY ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Is that Super Robot Wars X Fire Emblem ?
> 
> Like Tactical RPG + Mechas + Actual character interaction ?
> 
> WHERE DO I THROW THE MONEY ?



Throw it at me and I'll see what I can do


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 2, 2021)

Tactical RPG + Decent plot and you have my attention.

I'm normally not into mecha but it looks worth giving a try.  I'll at least watch the other trailers.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2021)

SRW does SPRGs quite well


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2021)

Todd noooooooooo


----------



## Karma (Jun 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2021)

Finally


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2021)

FUCKING finally. You'll probably be able to mod some motion controls with any luck.


----------



## Simon (Jun 4, 2021)

Played the demo for this game and gotta say, wasn't expecting to enjoy it as much as I did.

The trailer literally avoids explaining what the game is, Zero Escape style game

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

Someone in the comments said Conan needs to react to Lady Dimitrescu. Hell yeah.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2021)

God damn, Conan. You're becoming a dried up prune.


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2021)

Dude is like in his mid 50s now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> God damn, Conan. You're becoming a dried up prune.





Fang said:


> Dude is like in his mid 50s now



Only talk show host I genuinely like. Especially since Jon Stewart retired and Stephen Colbert went all CBS and got spayed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Only talk show host I genuinely like. Especially since Jon Stewart retired and Stephen Colbert went all CBS and got spayed.


Oh definitely

Colbert went full on crazy and sucking the kool-aid hard after he went from Comedy Central to CBS, not quite as bad as Kimmel but pretty terrible which is a shame

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

Fang said:


> Oh definitely
> 
> Colbert went full on crazy and sucking the kool-aid hard after he went from Comedy Central to CBS, not quite as bad as Kimmel but pretty terrible which is a shame



I saw his first show on CBS and knew exactly how they'll never let him wild out like he did on CC. Even his Colbert Report character cameos were completely flaccid, which is a complete shame since I thought he would've killed it on CC during Trump's tenure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Only talk show host I genuinely like


Dudes legitimately funny.

Has worked on some of the best seasons of SNL and Simpsons

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I saw his first show on CBS and knew exactly how they'll never let him wild out like he did on CC. Even his Colbert Report character cameos were completely flaccid, which is a complete shame since I thought he would've killed it on CC during Trump's tenure.


Yeah exactly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2021)

Karma said:


> Dudes legitimately funny.
> 
> Has worked on some of the best seasons of SNL and Simpsons



His Witcher 3 video kills me every time


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 5, 2021)

Is this real?  


My tears are


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Is this real?
> 
> 
> My tears are



Pokemon Murica region  

That trainer for real used that sheep as a meat shield.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Is this real?
> 
> 
> My tears are


This was hilarious to watch. It's like all the edgy stuff that people want in a Pokemon game turned up to 11. Every part of the trailer was an even bigger surprise than the last.

Gimme plz.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> This was hilarious to watch. It's like all the edgy stuff that people want in a Pokemon game turned up to 11. Every part of the trailer was an even bigger surprise than the last.
> 
> Gimme plz.



A team plasma would make so much sense this game.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 6, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> This was hilarious to watch. It's like all the edgy stuff that people want in a Pokemon game turned up to 11. Every part of the trailer was an even bigger surprise than the last.
> 
> Gimme plz.


The breeding aspect could have been more explicit

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Only talk show host I genuinely like. Especially since Jon Stewart retired and Stephen Colbert went all CBS and got spayed.



I listen to Colbert on my way to work. For the most part it's an easy listen but occasionally he and his crew will take literal minutes out of the show to be *offensively* unfunny. To the point where sometimes I legit think some of the bits are going for a sort've meta humor where the laughs are supposed to come from their aggressive awkwardness.

Seth Meyers is less embarrassing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Is this real?
> 
> 
> My tears are





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Pokemon Murica region
> 
> That trainer for real used that sheep as a meat shield.



Saw this fucking trailer yesterday.

Not gonna lie... I'm looking forward to this one. Pokemon has always sorta struck me as an inherently sociopathic premise, this game just makes it more honest.

Can't wait to light up not-Team-Rocket with my 12 gauge with my little well-armed companion and then end the day by selling more not-Mankeys to slavery.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Jun 6, 2021)

Dark Flamberge


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> Dark Flamberge



Fire Shortsword

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I listen to Colbert on my way to work. For the most part it's an easy listen but occasionally he and his crew will take literal minutes out of the show to be *offensively* unfunny. To the point where sometimes I legit think some of the bits are going for a sort've meta humor where the laughs are supposed to come from their aggressive awkwardness.
> 
> Seth Meyers is less embarrassing.





We'll never get this Colbert. EVER.




Shirker said:


> Saw this fucking trailer yesterday.
> 
> Not gonna lie... I'm looking forward to this one. Pokemon has always sorta struck me as an inherently sociopathic premise, this game just makes it more honest.
> 
> Can't wait to light up not-Team-Rocket with my 12 gauge with my little well-armed companion and then end the day by selling more not-Mankeys to slavery.



Monster collecting Action RPG is an interesting concept tbh. Depends on how it plays.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2021)

Definitely. Hope it doesn't suck gameplay wise. Some of the animations look sorta cheap, and apparently their other game, craftopia, has issues.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Saw this fucking trailer yesterday.
> 
> Not gonna lie... I'm looking forward to this one. Pokemon has always sorta struck me as an inherently sociopathic premise, this game just makes it more honest.
> 
> Can't wait to light up not-Team-Rocket with my 12 gauge with my little well-armed companion and then end the day by selling more not-Mankeys to slavery.



This is actually made by an ex-Pokemon dev. Either he wants to show Pokemon as the fucked up animal labor world it actually is or he just wanted to make a Team Rocket game. Shit's hilarious.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2021)

In this spirit of this thread title I got a Vita and loaded it with fan translations and whatnot:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2021)

Weeb.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2021)

Naruto said:


> In this spirit of this thread title I got a Vita and loaded it with fan translations and whatnot:



I didnt know the Vita icons jiggled


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I didnt know the Vita icons jiggled


It's the worst console interface I have ever seen in my fucking life, to be brutally honest. I can't believe the homebrew community hasn't come up with something better.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2021)

If this means what I think it means, Square Enix will win a shit load of good will points from me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2021)

Naruto said:


> It's the worst console interface I have ever seen in my fucking life, to be brutally honest. I can't believe the homebrew community hasn't come up with something better.



I dont know. At least something other than boring mobile phone-like gridlocks. Definitely more exciting than the Switch's UI.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I dont know. At least something other than boring mobile phone-like gridlocks. Definitely more exciting than the Switch's UI.


I think the switch has a more cohesive UI.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2021)

Naruto said:


> I think the switch has a more cohesive UI.



It's certainly more efficient. But I'm not using my game boxes for work.  

Gimme some style on UIs please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 8, 2021)

Karma said:


> Dark Flamberge


Bleeding Spear huh


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 8, 2021)

Frost Twin Swords for me .

With it was katana, greatsword or even great scythe.


----------



## Fang (Jun 8, 2021)

Fang said:


> Bleeding Spear huh


Oh wait Longsword misread that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2021)

So I watched this documentary because Mick Gordon is awesome and Killer Instinct has *the* best OST and audio work in a modern FG nowadays. Besides the neat info of how they played with sound, hidden melody and main tracks, they actually mentioned how DMC5 was inspired by the game's OST. They even asked Casey Edwards, who worked on this OST, to make a Killer Instinct like theme for it. You can imagine which one it turned out to be.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2021)

Team Ninja: Ninja Gaiden is very important to us.

Also Team Ninja:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So I watched this documentary because Mick Gordon is awesome and Killer Instinct has *the* best OST and audio work in a modern FG nowadays. Besides the neat info of how they played with sound, hidden melody and main tracks, they actually mentioned how DMC5 was inspired by the game's OST. They even asked Casey Edwards, who worked on this OST, to make a Killer Instinct like theme for it. You can imagine which one it turned out to be.



Any idea what's he working on next? Capcom/KI kinda unearthed a hidden gem.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2021)

Was gonna play the new PSO2 expansion NGS, but there's an IP ban that's up atm. FFS, I don't wanna play global servers. 

F*** ME!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2021)

New Castlevania series announced for Netflix. This one will be based on Rondo of Blood. 

At this point, I'm just invested in the fighting choreography and animation so I'm up for it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> New Castlevania series announced for Netflix. This one will be based on Rondo of Blood.
> 
> At this point, I'm just invested in the fighting choreography and animation so I'm up for it.


Same studio??? The final season was fantastic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2021)

Simon said:


> Same studio??? The final season was fantastic





Maybe? I just want them to make more of this show so that Konami FINALLY wakes up to how popular it is and just makes a new fucking game.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2021)

PS5 update incoming?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2021)

Hah, I guessed right.

I knew the next one would be set during Richter's lifetime, it just makes sense. Simon's era has no support cast whatsoever, makes sense to skip.

However they're really messing with the timeline if Richter is the son of Trevor and Sypha. Are we sure about that bit?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Hah, I guessed right.
> 
> I knew the next one would be set during Richter's lifetime, it just makes sense. Simon's era has no support cast whatsoever, makes sense to skip.
> 
> However they're really messing with the timeline if Richter is the son of Trevor and Sypha. Are we sure about that bit?



100% a fuck up from whoever wrote that. Probably meant great, great, great, great grandson...or just descendant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Hah, I guessed right.
> 
> I knew the next one would be set during Richter's lifetime, it just makes sense. Simon's era has no support cast whatsoever, makes sense to skip.


Its smth that just makes sense. Both Trevor and Sypha have an analogue during this time period. SotN also has a bunch of call backs to Castlevania 3, with Alucard missing his old friends and his enemies using it against him.


Naruto said:


> However they're really messing with the timeline if Richter is the son of Trevor and Sypha. Are we sure about that bit?


Ppl said it was wrong. News guys heard descendant and interpreted it as meaning "son".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2021)

Karma said:


> Ppl said it was wrong. News guys heard descendant and interpreted it as meaning "son".



Heh, Director chimed in. The show deviates plenty from the source material but even they wouldn't go full dumb like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2021)

Karma said:


> Its smth that just makes sense. Both Trevor and Sypha have an analogue during this time period. SotN also has a bunch of call backs to Castlevania 3, with Alucard missing his old friends and his enemies using it against him.



Richter is probably the most famous Belmont in the series since his game managed to give him, and Maria, a really good look at their personalities since their games had cutscenes plus voice acting. It also focuses on saving Richter's lady which is a good emotional anchor for the story. Dracula X played with that story a bit more and deepend certain story paths. Gives the team more easily adaptable material to work it.

Trevor and Syphas's Son, Juste, is really boring when it comes to his character design and the story isn't that interesting if you want to turn it into a TV show so Rondo makes the most sense. It was either that or Lament of Innocence, which they already teased.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Trevor and Syphas's Son, Juste


Um, I don't think Juste is Trevor and Sypha's son.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Um, I don't think Juste is Trevor and Sypha's son.



Brainfart, he's the grandson of Simon. Guess I thought that just now since he's a Belmont with Belnades magic.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2021)

Inquisitor - Martyr is a weird game

Its like old school ass Diablo 1 but I like it


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Yeah director immediately jumped in and said that the twitter guy fucked up with the son stuff and that it takes place around the time of Rondo as expected. It honestly just made sense to do Richter next anyway even if it sucks for Simon.

Since we were talking about it, the Netflix show also shows that Konami isn't picky at all about their IP's and that it seemingly is more of a popularity issue. I also believe though that if they kept making Castlevania games there probably wouldnt have been a show to begin with.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Um, I don't think Juste is Trevor and Sypha's son.


true, their son is Trefor


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 14, 2021)

That Outer Worlds 2 Trailer doesn't need a "honest game trailers" version lmao.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 14, 2021)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> That Outer Worlds 2 Trailer doesn't need a "honest game trailers" version lmao.


That's what makes it so great!


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Karma (Jun 16, 2021)

Just in time for the next gen versions


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2021)

Karma said:


> Just in time for the next gen versions



New Shark Cards aren't backwards compatible


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2021)

replaying games on mame like: garou mark of the wolves, the last blade 2, kizuna encounter, martial masters and art of fighting 2

nostalgia and iconic quality, once again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm excited Xbox is apparently selling alright in Japan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I'm excited Xbox is apparently selling alright in Japan.



Why? They started releasing lolicon hentai on it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why? They started releasing lolicon hentai on it?


I'd laugh but knowing Japan and they're culture, I wouldn't be surprised if they released uncensored games like DoA on all regions.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2021)

Today is my 15 year mark on NF (well technically yesterday was but the NF calender is screwed up)

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why? They started releasing lolicon hentai on it?


Technically it's the Series S that they like better. Gamepass is nice too.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 18, 2021)

Pray to whatever God you worship for this being true.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2021)

I gave up and splurged seeing Dark Souls 3 being on sale with the whole Bandai Namco sale going on and got the Deluxe Edition

Its been years since I played DS3 on console so I am probably going to get my shit wrecked hard


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 18, 2021)

I got the GOTY Edition of Dark Souls 3 for the PS4 years ago, I have yet to play it.


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2021)

I preordered the Dark Souls 3 Deluxe for PC and only played through to the first boss. It's been almost 5 years now.

Dark Souls Remastered is holding me back from doing a replaythough and completing the series on PC this time

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Pray to whatever God you worship for this being true.





"Advance" means Konami wants to spread these collections as much as they possibly can, which is dumb and shitty.

I'll still buy the *FUCK* out of it on Steam. Get all the achievements. And then ignore it for all time while I play them on my pirated handheld forever.

I actually never bought Circle of the Moon. Time to correct that mistake.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2021)

The World said:


> Dark Souls Remastered is holding me back from doing a replaythough and completing the series on PC this time



Try to play the original Dark Souls. Remastered fucks with the lighting for some reason. If you don't care about that, just go with it, I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2021)

Finally. We'll be able to get Juste fan art.


----------



## Steven (Jun 19, 2021)

Im the only member here who is still waiting for Sly Racoon 5?

The cliffhanger in 4 still fucks up


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 19, 2021)

I have never played any Sly Raccoon game.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 20, 2021)

Watch the first one till the end and don't watch the second one unless you have earbuds in or aren't around others and stop around 1:06

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 20, 2021)

@Nep Nep Hilarious right?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 20, 2021)

Mhm~


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2021)

Mario Golf time son, only a few more hours left.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2021)

What in God's messed up Earth happened to Twitch?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What in God's messed up Earth happened to Twitch?


In their minds, this is some how less humiliating than porn?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2021)

Karma said:


> In their minds, this is some how less humiliating than porn?



So this is what they meant when they said "content creators" .

I create big steamy content every morning too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2021)

*farts randomly in the middle of the day*

Shit. Should've had the camera on. Lost 5 new potential subs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2021)

Doesn't twitch eat up a bigger portion of a content creator/streamer's advertisement revenue vs Youtube? No wonder so many leave twitch for Youtube.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2021)

Can't believe Jack Black in Tropic Thunder predicted Twitch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2021)

Y'all are really mad that you're not hot enough for anyone to want to see you fart on camera, huh?


----------



## Karma (Jun 22, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Y'all are really mad that you're not hot enough for anyone to want to see you fart on camera, huh?


Ive seen what the type of guys who subscribe to these women look like and I can assure u the gay guys in my dms look way better, and take at least 7 more showers a week than them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What in God's messed up Earth happened to Twitch?



You know, I kinda respect porn stars more. I bet they know exactly what they do and don't try to embelish that shit. Even the ones who probably dwell in fart porn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2021)

Karma said:


> Ive seen what the type of guys who subscribe to these women look like and I can assure u the gay guys in my dms look way better, and take at least 7 more showers a week than them.


I mean I don't subscribe to anyone but a few friends, but if it makes them money eh. Twitch needed to ban her a long time ago because more than just this she was going into places that had rules and streaming there and had been wildly disrespectful. I don't have issue with sex work (that's what this is, let's be honest), but if Twitch TOS say not do these things she shouldn't be. But I don't think they should be shamed for it unless they're doing something like eating pineapple pizza on stream for money. 

Fucking ban those people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 22, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I mean I don't subscribe to anyone but a few friends, but if it makes them money eh. Twitch needed to ban her a long time ago because more than just this she was going into places that had rules and streaming there and had been wildly disrespectful. I don't have issue with sex work (that's what this is, let's be honest), but if Twitch TOS say not do these things she shouldn't be. But I don't think they should be shamed for it unless they're doing something like eating pineapple pizza on stream for money.
> 
> Fucking ban those people


Smth has gone horribly wrong wen Mia Malkova and Sasha Grey have less smut in their twitch streams than these girls. Im no prune, but imo twitch should just ban this type of content and sites like OnlyFans should expand to streaming.

This all started with streams just wearing clothes that accentuated their breasts, then they started doing yoga poses, then bathtube streams and now were at horse mask farting asmr. Either twitch expands their ToS or bans the content, they cant keep pussyfooting around the topic forever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2021)

Karma said:


> Smth has gone horribly wrong wen Mia Malkova and Sasha Grey have less smut in their twitch streams than these girls. Im no prune, but imo twitch should just ban this type of content and sites like OnlyFans should expand to streaming.
> 
> This all started with streams just wearing clothes that accentuated their breasts, then they started doing yoga poses, then bathtube streams and now were at horse mask farting asmr. Either twitch expands their ToS or bans the content, they cant keep pussyfooting around the topic forever.


I think this is just her trying to get attention to be honest and she is pretty bad at it-like if her personality was better, with her looks she could be making a killing. But she seems like an awful person on top of it. She's just awful and hot. 

I think low cut shirts or big breasts are whatever if you're in a tank top or something. My roommate can't cover her breasts up that easily and if it's as hot as it is right now maybe she would need to wear a tank top. If the crack of some tits is enough to get more subs that's on weird men. 

Even the girls I find hot on stream are completely covered up and doing normal things, I think maybe they could use Porn Hub or OF or something to stream on, but Twitch has the best platform for it so maybe they should just fucking make an adult site or something. 

And I think you mean, you're not a prude. A prune is a fruit.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 22, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But I don't think they should be shamed for it unless they're doing something like eating pineapple pizza on stream for money.
> 
> Fucking ban those people


I agree. Ban them but also send them to Florida.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Y'all are really mad that you're not hot enough for anyone to want to see you fart on camera, huh?



Most hot women won't fart on a live public camera for cash tho.

But anyhow, my question is why is softcore fart porn airing on a gaming platform?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Most hot women won't fart on a live public camera for cash tho.
> 
> But anyhow, my question is why is softcore fart porn airing on a gaming platform?


Twitch isn't really a gaming platform, a lot of the shit I watch on there is people drawing. Kinkymation and Schpog are the big ones for me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kinkymation and Schpog are the big ones for me



I'm afraid to even ask.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm afraid to even ask.


You've probably seen Kinkymation's art around. 


Schp is a little more underground

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What in God's messed up Earth happened to Twitch?


We're in a bit of a weird place right now.

I mean, I guess the if there's a market for it whatever. The only thing I can hope is that they're as into it as the viewers are. Would help it to feel less... depressing.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Y'all are really mad that you're not hot enough for anyone to want to see you fart on camera, huh?



Shit ain't fair man (no pun intended). My fucking back hurts from these shifts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Twitch isn't really a gaming platform



It's a farting platform now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Shit ain't fair man (no pun intended). My fucking back hurts from these shifts.



I'd rather work myself to an early grave than wear a donkey mask while doing farting jacks so retards can jerk off to me for cash. 


Also someone needs to tell this guy about Twitch, he'd make a killing:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 23, 2021)

I dunno. If I knew for a fact that I had the raw masculine appeal to entertain a audience full of furiously aroused women simply through flatulence, that wouldn't be shameful, it would be _fucking incredible_.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> I dunno. If I knew for a fact that I had the raw masculine appeal to entertain a audience full of furiously aroused women simply through flatulence, that wouldn't be shameful, it would be _fucking incredible_.


I am really not a fan of people farting. Like I hate how much dudes think it's a funny joke or that I will laugh because they did it in real life. Even for myself, if I am around others I go to the bathroom to do it if I can and I always say excuse me. 

Then I find out people farting on mics for money? 

First of all if someone farted on my nice mic with the foam cover that would hold smells, I'd ram my fist up their ass. Second, how many dudes are really into that shit?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'd rather work myself to an early grave than wear a donkey mask while doing farting jacks so retards can jerk off to me for cash.
> 
> 
> Also someone needs to tell this guy about Twitch, he'd make a killing:


That fart sounded like it had its own area code. 

He's gonna lose his job at Enterprise.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2021)

Urge to rename the thread "The Arcade Convo Thread - Fart Cry"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 23, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am really not a fan of people farting. Like I hate how much dudes think it's a funny joke or that I will laugh because they did it in real life. Even for myself, if I am around others I go to the bathroom to do it if I can and I always say excuse me.
> 
> Then I find out people farting on mics for money?
> 
> First of all if someone farted on my nice mic with the foam cover that would hold smells, I'd ram my fist up their ass. Second, how many dudes are really into that shit?


Well, I'm not really a fan of Fortnite. It makes big numbers on Twitch, though.

If it's their own mic they're farting on and not mine, it's not my business. Ultimately, if Twitch decides it's against the rules then that's up to them - and, by the same token, it's up to fart-consumers and fart-producers to protest that decision - but I don't care that it's happening.

With respect to how many guys are into it, evidently it's at least enough for it to be worth doing. The nature of the Internet is such that ordinarily niche things seem more popular than they are simply through the ease with which people of shared interests can congregate. Perhaps there are only a few thousand fart fetishists in all the world, but if they're all in one place (a high-profile streaming site, for example) it seems like a lot.


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Urge to rename the thread "The Arcade Convo Thread - Fart Cry"


Fartnite?

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> Well, I'm not really a fan of Fortnite. It makes big numbers on Twitch, though.
> 
> If it's their own mic they're farting on and not mine, it's not my business. Ultimately, if Twitch decides it's against the rules then that's up to them - and, by the same token, it's up to fart-consumers and fart-producers to protest that decision - but I don't care that it's happening.
> 
> With respect to how many guys are into it, evidently it's at least enough for it to be worth doing. The nature of the Internet is such that ordinarily niche things seem more popular than they are simply through the ease with which people of shared interests can congregate. Perhaps there are only a few thousand fart fetishists in all the world, but if they're all in one place (a high-profile streaming site, for example) it seems like a lot.


Yeah, but your mouth touches the mic or you grab the mic to move it. It's wild how much I used to have adjust the mic when recording and the fucked up part was my mic was super sensitive so anytime I touched it I had to clip that out and get rid of it (I used to write the time stamps).

And you face touches the mic sometimes too, I hope she wipes well or she's gonna get fucking pink eye and it will be on her.


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2021)

I love farts

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2021)

Final Fartasy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2021)

Devil May Fart 6


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 23, 2021)

You guys joke but I'm like 30% sure that on Steam I can find a "Gotta Smell Them All: Hot Girl Fart Search 3000" game from some random developer.


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 23, 2021)

Fart Souls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2021)

WorkingMoogle said:


> You guys joke but I'm like 30% sure that on Steam I can find a "Gotta Smell Them All: Hot Girl Fart Search 3000" game from some random developer.


Yeah, but it'll be like an asset flip made from mobile game parts and possibly a virus.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2021)

Gonna commit a murder.
The victim will be myself.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2021)

Metroid: Federation Farts.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Final Fartasy



Not Kingdom Farts? You’re getting rusty

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Gonna commit a murder.
> The victim will be myself.



I thought you were a Rikishi fan Shirker. 





Deathbringerpt said:


> Metroid: Federation Farts.
> 
> 
> 
> Not Kingdom Farts? You’re getting rusty



My job already sucked out all the creativity out of my prolapsed anus. Guess I can't work as a Twitch girl now since my farts are without sound.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2021)

Be still my beating heart


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Gonna commit a murder.
> The victim will be myself.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 24, 2021)

So.

Am I the only one hoping we get a rendition of Vampire Killer in the next season of Castlevania? Because when Bloody Tears happened at the end of season 2, I fucking came.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2021)

@Naruto coming in to bring up a normal discussion without even flinching about the fart fetish conversation. That's some fucking cool guy chill there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 24, 2021)

Is it my imagination or did last year have  Vampire Masquerade 2 release?


----------



## JayK (Jun 24, 2021)

@Yami Munesanzun Other M is fucking garbage tho lets be real


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 24, 2021)

JayK said:


> @Yami Munesanzun Other M is fucking garbage tho lets be real


Your face is garbage


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 24, 2021)

Really tho:

Lower B/Upper C grade as far as Metroid games go.

Solid B as far as games themselves go.

Prove me wrong, and "that one scene" doesn't count because it's been pointed at so much it's no longer a valid argument.


----------



## JayK (Jun 24, 2021)

I would have given it a D - until about 25 mins ago.

Now its a D.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 24, 2021)

JayK said:


> I would have given it a D - until about 25 mins ago.
> 
> Now its a D.


You would have D'z nuts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2021)

Me sitting on the side watching this argument unfold while only ever enjoying 2D Metroid. I played Prime for 40 minutes before I dropped it. To be fair I really dislike motion controls. Can't even stomach it. I could have found it decent with a controller. This is why I'd give all the 3D games another chance if they come out on the Switch but Nintendo gonna Nintendo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Me sitting on the side watching this argument unfold while only ever enjoying 2D Metroid. I played Prime for 40 minutes before I dropped it. To be fair I really dislike motion controls. Can't even stomach it. I could have found it decent with a controller. This is why I'd give all the 3D games another chance if they come out on the Switch but Nintendo gonna Nintendo.


Which argument?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2021)

*Spoiler*: _NSFW_ 



Even the artist I posted earlier is out here collecting simps


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Me sitting on the side watching this argument unfold while only ever enjoying 2D Metroid. I played Prime for 40 minutes before I dropped it. To be fair I really dislike motion controls. Can't even stomach it. I could have found it decent with a controller. This is why I'd give all the 3D games another chance if they come out on the Switch but Nintendo gonna Nintendo.


Yeah, I had the same problem with Prime. I should have just played it when it was on the Gamecube, but then whoever programmed the Wii version should have just let me play it with a Gamecube controller.

I had a heated argument about this with some guy about six or seven years ago who insisted the experience of Prime with Wii motion controls was unparalleled and groundbreaking, so I suppose it must work for somebody. But it was perhaps the most atrocious control experience I've had.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2021)

JayK said:


> Which argument?



About Other M. 



Disquiet said:


> Yeah, I had the same problem with Prime. I should have just played it when it was on the Gamecube, but then whoever programmed the Wii version should have just let me play it with a Gamecube controller.
> 
> I had a heated argument about this with some guy about six or seven years ago who insisted the experience of Prime with Wii motion controls was unparalleled and groundbreaking, so I suppose it must work for somebody. But it was perhaps the most atrocious control experience I've had.



Pretty much where I stand as well. My hands were cramping like crazy.


----------



## JayK (Jun 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> About Other M.


You stalking that cursed thread in the OBD?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2021)

JayK said:


> You stalking that cursed thread in the OBD?



No, you and Yami brought it up here, And I think you were talking about it in the dread thread too. Dont flatter yourself.


----------



## JayK (Jun 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No, you and Yami brought it up here, And I think you were talking about it in the dread thread too. Dont flatter yourself.


Well now it was brought up in the OBD aswell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2021)

JayK said:


> Well now it was brought up in the OBD aswell.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Me sitting on the side watching this argument unfold while only ever enjoying 2D Metroid. I played Prime for 40 minutes before I dropped it. To be fair I really dislike motion controls. Can't even stomach it. I could have found it decent with a controller. This is why I'd give all the 3D games another chance if they come out on the Switch but Nintendo gonna Nintendo.


I am more than fine with Prime 1-3. I already mentioned I think they are brilliant.
I just wanna have both 2D and Prime man...

My main issue besides the hilarious story in Other M however is that Sakamoto insisted on using a D-pad while also forcing people to point the Wii Remote to use missiles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 24, 2021)

Managed to secure a PS5 from GameStop’s website last week and picked it up today  

Got it for my cousin though

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2021)

JayK said:


> Sakamoto insisted on using a D-pad together with pointing the Wii Remote to use missiles.


----------



## JayK (Jun 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


hey, I never said English is my primary language

fix'd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2021)

JayK said:


> hey, I never said English is my primary language
> 
> fix'd



I got you the first time. I'm just baffled at that control scheme.


----------



## JayK (Jun 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I got you the first time. I'm just baffled at that control scheme.


You never played that game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2021)

JayK said:


> You never played that game?



Other M? lol no.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2021)

Hey tiddies are work safe


----------



## Steven (Jun 25, 2021)

I like Other M

Not in terms of story but the gameplay


----------



## Simon (Jun 25, 2021)

I find it hard to get excited for a series that hasn't had a good game in 17 years.


----------



## Steven (Jun 25, 2021)

Simon said:


> I find it hard to get excited for a series that hasn't had a good game in 17 years.


Metroid Returns was pretty good

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2021)

I take it back. LSD Tetris is great. Worth the vertigo.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2021)

Fang said:


> Is it my imagination or did last year have  Vampire Masquerade 2 release?



Its dead, Jim.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 25, 2021)

Anyone here remebers Pandemonium 2?

Still a great game but the final levels are hard as fuck


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 25, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> I like Other M
> 
> Not in terms of story but the gameplay


Yeah, story wise it's basically Aliens.


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 25, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Anyone here remebers Pandemonium 2?
> 
> Still a great game but the final levels are hard as fuck


Never played it, but I did play Pandemonium 1 (20+ years ago) and I remember it being obnoxiously difficult too.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm surprised there isn't a Steam summer sale thread here

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 25, 2021)

As always, I'm tempted by the sales, and I'll almost certainly buy something, but I really have no idea what to buy. My wishlist is too long.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> As always, I'm tempted by the sales, and I'll almost certainly buy something, but I really have no idea what to buy. My wishlist is too long.



Same. Especially since I still have shit to play. Will likely only get some indie stuff.


----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2021)

Fuck it anyways

Picked up Maneater, Half-Life 2, Black Mesa, and Vermintide 2 for now


----------



## Steven (Jun 25, 2021)

I still wait for a Steamrelease of the Sailor Moon SNES Game

Most likely forever but hey,let me dream


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 25, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *farts randomly in the middle of the day*
> 
> Shit. Should've had the camera on. Lost 5 new potential subs.



Legit though... peeps used to ask me all the time on CB >,> I'd say no. 

Oh armpit stuff too. BIG fucking fetish. You haven't felt true embarassment and confusion until you've had someone tell you... expose pits pls... yesssss


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 25, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Legit though... peeps used to ask me all the time on CB >,> I'd say no.
> 
> Oh armpit stuff too. BIG fucking fetish. You haven't felt true embarassment and confusion until you've had someone tell you... expose pits pls... yesssss


Did you try being a VTuber?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 25, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Did you try being a VTuber?



Do I look like I have free spending money for all that vr crap?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 25, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Do I look like I have free spending money for all that vr crap?


Bitch, I don't know your behind-the-scenes life


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 25, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Bitch, I don't know your behind-the-scenes life



I make 10 dollars an hour + tips and live in one of the most expensive cities with the least nearby amenities and natural beauty 8U


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 25, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> I make 10 dollars an hour + tips and live in one of the most expensive cities with the least nearby amenities and natural beauty 8U


...

San Francisco?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 25, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ...
> 
> San Francisco?



Hey now at least in pictures it actually looks kinda pretty.. Naw some suburbs outside of Miami but not.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 25, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Hey now at least in pictures it actually looks kinda pretty.. Naw some suburbs outside of Miami but not.


I was gonna say Detroit, but then I remembered it's Detroit.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2021)

Good read


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2021)

Simon said:


> Good read



It's really not that big of a deal. Some things will always get lost as tech grows and ingenious industry tricks get abandoned. And as such, miss out on the true vision of the developers of those games. You can still learn to appreciate everything through these rereleases, even if they sometimes seem they lack effort in other areas. I didn't have a GBA, so I played all my favorite GBA games through emulation, in which the small perfect  ratio dimmed screen translated into a big stretched out backlit monitor. I'm certain that wasn't the intended way to experience those games, but I learned to enjoy and appreciate them anyway. 

We still haven't seen anything related to the FF Remasters. Would be wise to just fucking wait lol.


----------



## Karma (Jun 26, 2021)

Ive been spoiled 

Now that the PS5 has let me play 100s of games at 60 fps, 30 fps games legit look disgusting and r much harder to get into

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2021)

Karma said:


> Ive been spoiled
> 
> Now that the PS5 has let me play 100s of games at 60 fps, 30 fps hames legit look disgusting and r much hatder to get into



Welcome to the righteous path

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 26, 2021)

Maneater is pretty fucking fun, its basically Jaws Unleashed 2 and I'm loving every second of it when I take breaks from Vermintide 2 and Dark Souls 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 27, 2021)

Man I remember when I would just blow money on any game that looked mildly interesting... 

Now I'm looking at the Steam Summer, sale, looking at a handful of games and no matter how cheap they are I'm like... but will they disappoint me in some way? Nier Replicant is the exception but I don't want to spend 44 dollars atm. 

I barely have time for anything these days and even losing 8 dollars will sting if I hate the experience. Alas... But I DO want a new game... Maybe I'll go browse the free pokemon rom hacks and fan games again ~_~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2021)

Simon said:


> Good read



Technically, most sprites were actually drawn to be specifically interpreted by CTR tvs back in the day so it'll always be a tricky thing to have perfect sprite preservation.


Theses new sprites from Square Enix, though, are awful and just barely above the god awful shit from the mobile games. They obviously don't have good sprite artists anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 28, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Technically, most sprites were actually drawn to be specifically interpreted by CTR tvs back in the day so it'll always be a tricky thing to have perfect sprite perservation.
> 
> Theses new sprites from Square Enix, though, are awful and just barely above the god awful shit from the mobile games. They obviously don't have good sprite artists anymore.



Those are at Falcom and indie companies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm thinking of getting a game for the Switch since my backlog never will be finished anytime soon and I have a couple choices. 

SMT 3, Pikmin 3, Disgaea 6(One of my fav franchises) and Bravely Default 2. Which one should I look t get?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2021)

Not particularly excellent. But not a dumpster fire either. Certainly better than the mobishit versions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xebec (Jun 29, 2021)

it sure would be nice IF THEY WERE COMING TO CONSOLE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> it sure would be nice IF THEY WERE COMING TO CONSOLE



Don't you guys have phones?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not particularly excellent. But not a dumpster fire either. Certainly better than the mobishit versions.



Yeah, that actually looks pretty adequate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, that actually looks pretty adequate.



The washed out colors is probably my only gripe.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The washed out colors is probably my only gripe.



Notice I said adequate

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 29, 2021)

>3 hrs into Kingdom Hearts 2
>still not out of Tutorial Town

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 29, 2021)

Karma said:


> >3 hrs into Kingdom Hearts 2
> >still not out of Tutorial Town


At least it's not FF 13 levels of .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2021)

True to form, Konami picked yet another mediocre horror dev to make a Silent Hill game. Although we have another game being made in japan. Let's hope that one's good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2021)

Something tells me this will trigger console nerds and I'll love it. I'm kinda surprised Kojim wants to try cloud gaming again since google fucked him over.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 1, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 1, 2021)

Dead Space barely even needs a remaster, let alone a remake.

I mean, I'll take more Dead Space if they're dishing it out, but the original game aged well. It really doesn't need this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> Dead Space barely even needs a remaster, let alone a remake.
> 
> I mean, I'll take more Dead Space if they're dishing it out, but the original game aged well. It really doesn't need this.



That's the silverlining in this Dead Space revival. Remaking the original Dead Space is like remaking Resident Evil 4. Shit don't need one.

...

Okay, anyway. They're both probably the best action horror games ever made. And Dead Space 3's plot was taking some fucking ludicrous turns that I actually wanted to see where it was going.


----------



## Karma (Jul 1, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2021)

Holy shit, I laughed.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Something tells me this will trigger console nerds and I'll love it. I'm kinda surprised Kojim wants to try cloud gaming again since google fucked him over.


Can't wait for Halo: Spartan Stranding Pain Eater

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2021)

"You have been invaded by dark spirit xxxDexbuildsare4fagsxxx"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 3, 2021)

What is "Escape from Tarkov" and why is it trending everywhere?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 3, 2021)

Google tells me it's some Russian made FPS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2021)

I thought Soviets can only make Cheeki Breeki's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2021)

Injustice 3?  

Or maybe finally a proper DC vs. MK.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 3, 2021)

Probably Mortal Kombat 12


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Karma (Jul 3, 2021)

Wasnt the rumor abt a Marvel fighting game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2021)

Karma said:


> Wasnt the rumor abt a Marvel fighting game?



I dunno how the colorful, vibrant, and comicy Mahvel style is gonna fit with NR's style. But cant knock it before I see it.

Worst thing is how they're gonna omit the skintight leotards


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2021)



Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



We’ve reached that point of  legit Playstation representation. Smash goes beyond console war shit. Sakurai’s the great equalizer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We’ve reached that point of  legit Playstation representation. Smash goes beyond console war shit. Sakurai’s the great equalizer.


To be fair, with the exception of Kazuya, everyone on that list either is available on another Nintendo title or has been in the past (you can by DQ and FF7 on Switch, Snake's first console game was on NES, plus Twin Snakes on GC, Joker is in Persona 5 Strikers on Switch and Persons Q2 on 3DS, and Castlevania  started on NES).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2021)

Just add the later content ffs


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 4, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just add the later content ffs



I’d just like them to change that stale white bread ass font.


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 4, 2021)

It bothers me when games with a pixelart aesthetic insist on using smooth fonts and menus. I can't be the only person who hates that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> It bothers me when games with a pixelart aesthetic insist on using smooth fonts and menus. I can't be the only person who hates that.



Depends. Octopath had a smooth font and menu but it looked great. Just don't use a trash font like death said.


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Depends. Octopath had a smooth font and menu but it looked great. Just don't use a trash font like death said.


Octopath gets away with a lot by having a unique hybrid of visual styles in general. I'd probably have preferred pixel fonts regardless, but the smooth font doesn't look so garish or out of place when the other half of that game's look consists of glorious modern lighting and bloom sparkles.

I mean, I didn't like Octopath at all, but I can't deny that it looks beautiful. 

I was fond of Dead Cells' approach of just giving the player an option to choose between smooth fonts and pixel fonts. I'm sure I've seen that elsewhere too.**


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 5, 2021)

I'll try Chink May Cry out of curiosity. Lady's moveset looks pretty great, if anything else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 6, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> To be fair, with the exception of Kazuya, everyone on that list either is available on another Nintendo title or has been in the past (you can by DQ and FF7 on Switch, Snake's first console game was on NES, plus Twin Snakes on GC, Joker is in Persona 5 Strikers on Switch and Persons Q2 on 3DS, and Castlevania  started on NES).


Tekken Tag 2 had a WiiU  port, complete with exclusive costumes and game mode, so technically he counts, too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Tekken Tag 2 had a WiiU  port, complete with exclusive costumes and game mode, so technically he counts, too.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> To be fair, with the exception of Kazuya, everyone on that list either is available on another Nintendo title or has been in the past (you can by DQ and FF7 on Switch, Snake's first console game was on NES, plus Twin Snakes on GC, Joker is in Persona 5 Strikers on Switch and Persons Q2 on 3DS, and Castlevania  started on NES).



You guys know what I meant, you pedantic NERDS.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 6, 2021)

Honestly I just wanted more people to know that there's a Tekken game out there where you can dress Kazuya up as Link.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2021)

This Switch "Pro" announcement has me so tickled. It's fun to go into the comments of these upset nerds and make fun of them for spinning rumors and then getting upset when the rumor isn't true.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Honestly I just wanted more people to know that there's a Tekken game out there where you can dress Kazuya up as Link.



Nintendo cosplay for third party games was the WiiU's best feature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 7, 2021)

If anyone is interested, I managed to install Open PS2 Loader on my PS2.
You can this way play any PS2 or PS1 game on your PS2 via USB, Network or HDD ( Only for PS2 Fat )

This software comes with an option to read network shared folders via Ethernet ( Slim PS2 has an Ethernet Port, you need an addon for the PS2 FAT. )

This way I play PS2 games on my PS2, stocked on my PC's HDD.

This works for PS1 games too.

And, you can even import emu saves to the PS2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 7, 2021)

Lol at that ending. The levels of cynicism in this industry are a sight to behold.


----------



## Fang (Jul 7, 2021)

In 24 hours the Steam Summer Sale shall be over

I wonder what I should buy, already picked up Dark Souls II and III, Vermintide 2, and Maneater. Any recommendations?


----------



## Blade (Jul 7, 2021)

Fang said:


> In 24 hours the Steam Summer Sale shall be over
> 
> I wonder what I should buy, already picked up Dark Souls II and III, Vermintide 2, and Maneater. Any recommendations?




ninja gaiden master collection and pascal's wager definitive edition


----------



## Fang (Jul 7, 2021)

Blade said:


> ninja gaiden master collection and pascal's wager definitive edition


Ninja Gaiden Master Collection needs to be packed and I'm again about 40+ hours readdicted back into Dark Souls III, so Souls like game types I'm good on. I ended up getting Door Kickers, Jump Force, and Middle-Earth: Shadow of War though.

Thanks for the Pascal Wager rec though, will check it out another time mate.


----------



## Karma (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Swarmy (Jul 10, 2021)

Take it seriously or not here's a pretty fine cyberpunk text-based mmorpg that I've wasted a lot of time into lately... It's also on mobile but there you can't turn the "code only" mode just this flashy cyberpunk style one.

Anyway:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2021)

Still better than Playstation All Stars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Still better than Playstation All Stars



What isn't?

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Juan (Jul 14, 2021)

So have any of you watched the Resident Evil netflix show? 

I binged it while having dinner a few days back, and while I think the animation and general idea behind it were pretty good, it felt, like, super fucking rushed lol.


----------



## Fang (Jul 14, 2021)

I haven't had time yet.

I've been trying to catch up to 2 years of backlog on DSP's constant failings.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 15, 2021)

I wanna buy some PS4 games for my ototo.

Any suggestions guys? Give me your top 5 PS4 games.

@Blade @Ren.


----------



## Karma (Jul 15, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Naruto (Jul 15, 2021)

The Switch Pro is here, fuckers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2021)

Naruto said:


> The Switch Pro is here, fuckers.



Using the device as a weaponized folding steel chair ala. WWE should be an official feature. That friend is huge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jul 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That friend is huge.


You don't appreciate its girth?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2021)

Naruto said:


> You don't appreciate its girth?



I legit believe bashing it on some poor fecker's skull would produce this exact same sound effect:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OLK (Jul 17, 2021)

Naruto said:


> The Switch Pro is here, fuckers.


Getting the cheapest version then updating it with a SSD


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2021)

I want to buy one just to scalp it to 5x its value because I know a moron will pay that price for it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2021)

Fang said:


> I want to buy one just to scalp it to 5x its value because I know a moron will pay that price for it


People on eBay already got that shit covered. 

I think I am actually the market for this kind of thing, I don't own a Windows PC so things that won't play on Mac would play there. The only issue is I have 2 Steam games. Baldur's Gate 3 (which I doubt it would run and which my Mac can run) and Fall Out New Vegas.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 18, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Baldur's Gate 3 (which I doubt it would run).


You don't think the Deck can run BG3?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2021)

Naruto said:


> You don't think the Deck can run BG3?


It's pretty demanding from what I have seen. My computer runs it, but it's also going to be a space issue. Even on here I have to keep erasing the game because I need space. 

Also even if it could I wouldn't spend 400$ to run the game handheld it's not designed for a controller (this is the reason I'm going to have to rebuy FF14 on here because it;'s too hard to play on console


----------



## Fang (Jul 18, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People on eBay already got that shit covered.
> 
> I think I am actually the market for this kind of thing, I don't own a Windows PC so things that won't play on Mac would play there. The only issue is I have 2 Steam games. Baldur's Gate 3 (which I doubt it would run and which my Mac can run) and Fall Out New Vegas.


You could probably build a better low tier PC at $500 bucks then pay for the Steam Deck.


----------



## OLK (Jul 18, 2021)

Fang said:


> You could probably build a better low tier PC at $500 bucks then pay for the Steam Deck.


Idk, GPUs are a bitch to reliably get nowadays


----------



## Fang (Jul 18, 2021)

OLK said:


> Idk, GPUs are a bitch to reliably get nowadays


Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2021)

Fang said:


> You could probably build a better low tier PC at $500 bucks then pay for the Steam Deck.


That is a lot cheaper than I expected it to be


----------



## OLK (Jul 18, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People on eBay already got that shit covered.
> 
> I think I am actually the market for this kind of thing, I don't own a Windows PC so things that won't play on Mac would play there. The only issue is I have 2 Steam games. Baldur's Gate 3 (which I doubt it would run and which my Mac can run) and Fall Out New Vegas.


You can install windows on the steam deck. Which means you can pirate. Congrats, you now have every PS4 level game at your handheld fingertips. Until the steam deck gets underpowered of course


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2021)

OLK said:


> You can install windows on the steam deck. Which means you can pirate. Congrats, you now have every PS4 level game at your handheld fingertips. Until the steam deck gets underpowered of course


Saying I can install windows on something is like a threat.


----------



## OLK (Jul 18, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Saying I can install windows on something is like a threat.


Install whatever OS you want then
I'm installing Windows, because it's the easiest to pirate and emulate on


----------



## JayK (Jul 18, 2021)

Building a PC right now is a terrible idea.

GPU scalpers are faster than Wally West.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 19, 2021)

JayK said:


> Building a PC right now is a terrible idea.
> 
> GPU scalpers are faster than Wally West.



China apparently is banning crypto mining soooooo there might be a significant price drop in the near future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2021)

OLK said:


> Install whatever OS you want then
> I'm installing Windows, because it's the easiest to pirate and emulate on


Install my own OS? Like some kind of caveman? No thank you. 


Nep Nep said:


> China apparently is banning crypto mining soooooo there might be a significant price drop in the near future.


Oh god I hope so. Really that shit is hurting the planet, it needs to be cut all the way out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2021)



Reactions: Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 21, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh god I hope so. Really that shit is hurting the planet, it needs to be cut all the way out.



Guess we can thank China for doing something environmentally and people friendly for once eh?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Guess we can thank China for doing something environmentally and people friendly for once eh?


I think they probably just don't want people getting all that doge coin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Guess we can thank China for doing something environmentally and people friendly for once eh?



They don't give a darn about the environment, pretty much everything China does on an industrial level is horrible for the environment. They just hate the idea of a decentralized currency that (was) actually taking steam. This is all about control on their end.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They just hate the idea of a decentralized currency that (was) actually taking steam.



I hate that idea too. Since that shit would put me out of a job.  

I'm too young to be worried about machines taking over my job.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I hate that idea too. Since that shit would put me out of a job.



Bankers:  FAKE MONEY SCAWY

The chinese banker I'm seeing also isn't a fan, keeps calling it a fad which, in a way, is now true. But Bankers have no souls so what do I care.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2021)

Just give up Amazon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bankers:  FAKE MONEY SCAWY
> 
> The chinese banker I'm seeing also isn't a fan, keeps calling it a fad which, in a way, is now true. But Bankers have no souls so what do I care.



We really don't. 

*sniffs crushed baby skulls*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2021)

Konami officially lost the football video game wars.


----------



## JayK (Jul 21, 2021)

To be honest, a 3090 is a really weak card so I understand why it crisps away playing a super demanding, at least 20 years ahead of its time master piece of a game like New World.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2021)

*- a deal with the Singapore government requires its completion

Ubisot:* BUT MONSIEUR, WE DUNT KNOW HOW TO FINIS ZE GAIM. QU'EST-CE QUE CEST ZIS PIRATE SHEET? IS NO FUN, OUI?
*Singapore Goverment: *YOU FINISH GAME. FINISH GAME NOW.

Colonizers done been colonized.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2021)

Meanwhile the brits at Rare are still shitting money with Sea of Thieves and getting Captain Sparrow crossovers. How hard is it to make a fucking pirate game? They had the perfect blueprint.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 21, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They don't give a darn about the environment, pretty much everything China does on an industrial level is horrible for the environment. They just hate the idea of a decentralized currency that (was) actually taking steam. This is all about control on their end.



Hey man if someone were to stop tilling farms and instead mandated all farms to use grazing methods because they were bribed it still results in a better environment.

What I said wasn't naive praise for China, I despise their government. But if they get to do the right thing by accident that's still good for us.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 21, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Meanwhile the brits at Rare are still shitting money with Sea of Thieves and getting Captain Sparrow crossovers. How hard is it to make a fucking pirate game? They had the perfect blueprint.



They seem to be morons.

Character customization is pointless. Ships have no equipment. Characters have no equipment. So why fucking play? Did they forget progression is a major and arguably vital fucking hook in your game?

Only hardcore weirdos who get off on griefing or constant PvP are gonna play it... and there are far more engaging PvP games out there.

My boyfriend and I played cause he loves Pirate stuff. I tried to warn him it would be shit but oh god, even I wasn't fully aware of how tedious and pointless every activity that insipid, torturous, demonic block of code offers.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 21, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> They seem to be morons.
> 
> Character customization is pointless. Ships have no equipment. Characters have no equipment. So why fucking play? Did they forget progression is a major and arguably vital fucking hook in your game?
> 
> ...


Sea of thieves?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 21, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Sea of thieves?



Yee

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karma (Jul 21, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Meanwhile the brits at Rare are still shitting money with Sea of Thieves and getting Captain Sparrow crossovers. How hard is it to make a fucking pirate game? They had the perfect blueprint.


SoT was rough for the first 1-2 years. They also had the benifit of being more cartoony.

Ubisoft went in the worst direction possible at the reveal. Ship only hyper realism.

All they needed to do was multiplayer Black Flag with fantasy elements. That coupled with an ecolving map and constant content updates and they couldve sold gangbusters.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Yee



Oh, I was talking about Ubifot's ineptitude to make a fucking pirate game. At least Sea of Thieves knows exactly what it wants, PvP and all, and focuses 100% on it through a Pirate "experience" even if it took a few years to really gain shape. That's what makes people play the game but it's the last thing I would be interested in.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm friends with a game dev that used to work for Ubisoft, he had told me about the wtf situation with Skulls and Bones before, truly bizarre, but it all started when the people at Singapore thought they could make a AAA game by themselves easily, turns out it was more than what they could shew, they are also on the third director and each director rebooted everything for no reason, apparently the current version of the game no longer has anything to do with what was announced back in 2016, for example the current game has a first person camera, pathetic.

That P2P PES only comes with 9 clubs for free, lol


----------



## Karma (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## MrPopo (Jul 22, 2021)

Company really is in the gutter, no-wonder so many employees have been leaving recently


----------



## JayK (Jul 22, 2021)

such a good game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jul 22, 2021)

It's fine.

Angry gamers will forget about it when Diablo 2 releases.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 22, 2021)

The new Homeworld 3 quarterly update for anyone might be interested. Paul Ruskay is back with a preview of the soundtrack:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


>




100% sure modern EA will find a way to fuck up a Dead Space game.


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 100% sure modern EA will find a way to fuck up a Dead Space game.


I think they already proved that when they gave us Dead Space 3.


----------



## Karma (Jul 22, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> I think they already proved that when they gave us Dead Space 3.


The team tried so hard to make it good too

Even wen tasked with making it multiplayer their original pitch was abt the second player being a figment of Isaac's imagination and its its slowly revealed throughout the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 23, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


>



Oh baby. They used the Twinkle Twinkle Little Star tune again just like the first time.

Please be good.


----------



## Karma (Jul 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Jul 23, 2021)

they also played the Bravely Default 2 MT


----------



## Karma (Jul 23, 2021)

3 ppl left Insomniac because they gave Rivet tits. This should be a good indicator where Sony's teams heads r at


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 23, 2021)

Karma said:


> 3 ppl left Insomniac because they gave Rivet tits. This should be a good indicator where Sony's teams heads r at



I think it's less about Sony's culture and more about some idiots in Insomniac being in positions of influence. Just the way he started this whole shlock is pathetic.

SOME THINGS ARE NOT AS BAD AS SEXUAL HARASSMENT BUT HEAR MY TALE OF WOE AND BOOBIES. CARTOON BOOBIES SCAWY. BOOBIES NOT SO BIG NOW.

**Meanwhile in 99% of any Rift Apart talk*

*I WANT TO SMELL RIVET'S ASSHOLE WHILE TOUCHING HER TAIL. SEE MY 400 SCREENSHOTS OF HER LICENTIOUS BODY**

WE DID IT, BOIS. SEXISM IS NO MORE.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 23, 2021)

Even Remedy's celebrations of their games are filled with SOUL.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 23, 2021)

Karma said:


> 3 ppl left Insomniac because they gave Rivet tits. This should be a good indicator where Sony's teams heads r at


You know what's weird about this whole series of posts? I didn't even know Rivet was a girl until I had it pointed out to me.

I don't follow the series, and I keep myself nestled comfortably under a rock, so I was aware there was a new game coming out, but I only ever saw a few advertisements with Rivet's mug on them as I swear to God, I thought she was just a twink.

I sorta assumed that the series was having a soft reboot and the new MC was this androgynous looking character that had a loose relation to Ratchet. So if his worry was that they somehow made her too feminine, either he's a complete and utter prude or his idea of femininity is way less strict than mine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2021)

Karma said:


> 3 ppl left Insomniac because they gave Rivet tits. This should be a good indicator where Sony's teams heads r at



I can't see shit.


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 23, 2021)

Karma said:


> 3 ppl left Insomniac because they gave Rivet tits. This should be a good indicator where Sony's teams heads r at


"Harmful".

I dearly hope that one day, people can look back on this era of moral panic and see how melodramatic it was.


----------



## Karma (Jul 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I can't see shit.


Ull need to click to see the full melt down over giving a racoon tits


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm sure there's somebody out there who would enthusiastically argue that it's demeaning to women ("harmful"?) to allude to the physical characteristics that most visibly differentiate them from males being characteristics that explicitly diminish a character design; or that a female character must be essentially male-shaped to be a good character.

I have no issue with a female cartoon character lacking conventional ("stereotypical"?) female sex characteristics (e621 will have me covered either way) but if you're looking for these problems, you will find yourself drowning inescapably in them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2021)

Karma said:


> Ull need to click to see the full melt down over giving a racoon tits



Stopped reading after the 5th tweet so I dont even lose more brain cells. 

Fuck all that.

I wont contribute to this dumb discussion. Instead, here's a picture of the chad Toys for Bob furry feminine yet badass design:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 23, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> I'm sure there's somebody out there who would enthusiastically argue that it's demeaning to women ("harmful"?) to allude to the physical characteristics that most visibly differentiate them from males being characteristics that explicitly diminish a character design, or that a female character must be essentially male-shaped to be a good character.



That's what makes it so surreal and so fucking victimized. Having wide hips and breasts goes against the "message" of the game that you can be a hero no matter how you look? 

Guess girls that won the genetics lottery and hit the gym are not hero material.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jul 23, 2021)

Concept Art for video game characters in circa 2030 



Sorry i couldn't find a colorless one. Sorry if i offended anyone.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Karma (Jul 23, 2021)

Im just happy they left before Spiderman 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 23, 2021)

Have you guys read up on the blizzard court filings that shit is vile.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2021)

Do you guys not have Victoria Secret catalogs?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I can't see shit.



"Something as small as titties on a space rat can harm women and make them more miserable."

Sounds like a personal problem. Get over it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I think it's less about Sony's culture and more about some idiots in Insomniac being in positions of influence. Just the way he started this whole shlock is pathetic.
> 
> SOME THINGS ARE NOT AS BAD AS SEXUAL HARASSMENT BUT HEAR MY TALE OF WOE AND BOOBIES. CARTOON BOOBIES SCAWY. BOOBIES NOT SO BIG NOW.
> 
> ...


It's because they want to push the narrative that gender means nothing and pushing a more trans friendly character. 

MORE TRANS REPRESENTATION EVEN IF ITS A GAME ABOUT FUCKING FURRIES TRANS FURRIES FOR EVERYONEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 24, 2021)

The guys were pricks yet the question was full of itself and, huh, stupid. Much like Blizzard's games, it's all just bad either side.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 24, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The guys were pricks yet the question was full of itself and, huh, stupid. Much like Blizzard's games, it's all just bad either side.



It really isn't that offensive to say women have wider hips and breasts. Pretty factual information.

A guy could be creepy while saying that but it's still a fact.

Now if your parents let you eat whatever and you got fat, you never developed self control, and that fact triggers you... Again personal problem.

It's not really any different then saying... hm make it more masculine, broader shoulders, less curves, and one penis pls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2021)

I mean. He may have a point. I look at Ivy Valentine and I get insta-horny. I look at Aloy from Horizon 2, and I contemplate an asexual lifestyle.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2021)

Now that would be dope.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Now that would be dope.



I mean EA will do their best to ruin it to be fair.

Alice Madness was exquisite in music, atmosphere, and visuals... but gameplay was pretty bad.

The first one wasn't incredible either but hey it was on the old Quake 3 engine which isn't exactly an engine that lets you make super in depth melee combat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2021)

Repeat it with me one more time kids

Fuck EA


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 24, 2021)

Fang said:


> Repeat it with me one more time kids
> 
> Fuck EA



Lootboxes for all costumes and weapons! 

Now wih battle royale mode!

Now with levels! Only 80 trillion xp to level two... buy Hatters tea with Shekels to decrease xp needed! Only 5.99 per 50 million xp! Buy 80 trillion xp on sale for only 600,000 dollars and get 10 trillion useless bonus xp!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 24, 2021)

Yeah, yeah. Fuck EA and all that. But they're the ones who are giving a try at survival horror again. And Dead Space 1 was peak survival horror so they have the best blueprint possible - plus they're going with Respawn's method, so no typical EA bullshit.

Hopefully this shit will be good enough, make bank and make Konami realize they have a tiny horror series that's still critically aclaimed.

Fucking Capcom has to shit out I don't know how many Resident Evils to make companies realize there's a market for AAA horror. I just want more horror games with proper bugets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2021)

EA also raped Dead Space 3 into the abortion it was


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 24, 2021)

Yeah, yeah....it did.

This was when the industry was so garbage that when DS2 sells 4 million copies, which is fucking crazy, EA hates the numbers to the point where they want to Unchart it but with MP.

Still liked what they did with DS3 to a point. I wanted to know how the fuck was Isaac gonna deal with a fucking Necromorph Planet, it always felt like a "everyone'll die at the end" kinda thing. Dead Space should literally end with Isaac doing soemthing that fucks everything up and the game ends with literal dead space.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

I am trying to sell all my games on eBay. But no one wants them.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 24, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, yeah. Fuck EA and all that. But they're the ones who are giving a try at survival horror again. And Dead Space 1 was peak survival horror so they have the best blueprint possible - plus they're going with Respawn's method, so no typical EA bullshit.
> 
> Hopefully this shit will be good enough, make bank and make Konami realize they have a tiny horror series that's still critically aclaimed.
> 
> Fucking Capcom has to shit out I don't know how many Resident Evils to make companies realize there's a market for AAA horror. I just want more horror games with proper bugets.



Konami has their head so far up their ass, their brain is slowly being digested so well... If it happens it will shit on the miracle of Jesus curing the blind.


----------



## OLK (Jul 24, 2021)

Just finished another full playthrough of Witcher 3 + DLCs. Game always leaves me feeling empty when I'm done. Why can't other AAA games be like this

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karma (Jul 24, 2021)

OLK said:


> Just finished another full playthrough of Witcher 3 + DLCs. Game always leaves me feeling empty when I'm done. Why can't other AAA games be like this


Y not wait for the upgraded version to replay?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

Okay, I sold Disgaea D2 and two copies of Persona 4 Arena. Hopefully these motherfuckers pay up.  

I got like every JRPG.


----------



## OLK (Jul 24, 2021)

Karma said:


> Y not wait for the upgraded version to replay?


I don't have a PS5


----------



## Karma (Jul 24, 2021)

OLK said:


> I don't have a PS5


Its coming to PC too


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, yeah....it did.
> 
> This was when the industry was so garbage that when DS2 sells 4 million copies, which is fucking crazy, EA hates the numbers to the point where they want to Unchart it but with MP.
> 
> Still liked what they did with DS3 to a point. I wanted to know how the fuck was Isaac gonna deal with a fucking Necromorph Planet, it always felt like a "everyone'll die at the end" kinda thing. Dead Space should literally end with Isaac doing soemthing that fucks everything up and the game ends with literal dead space.


I liked Dead Space 3 with the space exploration and the little metroidvania way you went about the little system you were in. I wish they expanded on that more instead of making the majority of it on a ice planet.




> Still liked what they did with DS3 to a point. I wanted to know how the fuck was Isaac gonna deal with a fucking Necromorph Planet, it always felt like a "everyone'll die at the end" kinda thing. Dead Space should literally end with Isaac doing soemthing that fucks everything up and the game ends with literal dead space.


I mean if you played the dlcs you know the ending is ambiguous on whether Isaac lives and I stretch that "ambiguous" loosely because it all but shows that humanity is completely fucked


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2021)

The World said:


> I liked Dead Space 3 with the space exploration and the little metroidvania way you went about the little system you were in. I wish they expanded on that more instead of making the majority of it on a ice planet.



Exactly. You can tell that there was another game they had in mind while making this, in the flood of setpieces and EPIK moments. Their original idea to justify the second player was fucking great and even the DLC gave that idea a little whirl.

Visceral was unlucky enough to be owned by EA when EA was at its absolute fucking worst. It's amazing how Respawn single handedly started their new single player "phase".




The World said:


> I mean if you played the dlcs you know the ending is ambiguous on whether Isaac lives and I stretch that "ambiguous" loosely because it all but shows that humanity is completely fucked



I just wanted a Dead Space 4 with the logical bad ending they were going for. Unless they had a Mass Effect 3 ending ready.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2021)

I can’t sell shit on eBay. Everyone is a scammer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2021)

It’s some bullshit. I had like a 20 year account. But they got rid of it because I didn’t log in for a while.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2021)

FACEFUCK IT UNTIL ITS DEAD!!!


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Jul 27, 2021)

An olympic sharpshooter, look at her pocket

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2021)

Fuck the Witcher thing. This chick has some casual Revolver Ocelot shit going on.


----------



## Karma (Jul 27, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck the Witcher thing. This chick has some casual Revolver Ocelot shit going on.


Apprently its common for them to be in relaxed positions, but hand in pocket is a little wild


----------



## Karma (Jul 27, 2021)

Gay Pikachu incoming

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2021)

Karma said:


> Gay Pikachu incoming



Gay Pikachu
Lesbian Snorlax
Black Misty
Trans Brock
Latino Ash
Muslim Team Rocket

Gotta Represent 'em All

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 27, 2021)

A race switch may be appropriate. Ash can't even use his white privilege to win one Pokemon League.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> A race switch may be appropriate. Ash can't even use his white privilege to win one Pokemon League.



Finally, some real use for affirmative action.


----------



## Karma (Jul 27, 2021)

Weve been in desperate need of a black Ash tbqh


----------



## Karma (Jul 27, 2021)

Actually Ash can stay white

Misty is going full blacked tho. The red hair garantees it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2021)

Real talk tho, I cant wait to witness this train wreck. I also want to see the live action Powerpuff girls but only cuz I want to smash bubbles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2021)

James got the memo 20 years ago


----------



## Shirker (Jul 27, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Muslim Team Rocket


That one, uh... may not go over well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2021)

Shirker said:


> That one, uh... may not go over well



Terrorists need represempent too  

Prepare for the Haji and the Veiled Femme Fatale!
Pray five times a day and eat Halal!
To protect the world from the great American devil!
To keep oil barrels in a stable price level!
To denounce the evils of capitalism and a Jewish state!
To be able to determine our own ummah's fate!
Akhmad!
Aaliyah!
Team Rocket gets funded by billionaires in Riyadh!
Surrender now, or prepare to jihad!






















And with that, I'm on a list.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2021)

Unions are great for employees, but they usually lower the product's quality. 

I dont make the rules. Suck my dick.  


But dang, US games have been shit for years, and that's all WITHOUT UNIONS?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Jul 27, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Unions are great for employees, but they usually lower the product's quality.
> 
> I dont make the rules. Suck my dick.
> 
> ...


All the directors suck dik, non of these nibbas have vision

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2021)

Karma said:


> All the directors suck dik, non of these nibbas have vision



You may be right. US Indies can be good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OLK (Jul 27, 2021)

Netflix made Light white and L black. Wouldn't be surprised if they turn Ash white and made Gary black


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jul 27, 2021)

FFS guys, stop joking  predicting the future.


----------



## Karma (Jul 27, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You may be right. US Indies can be good.


Yea, just look at how many american based indie game companies get the spotlight. They dont have a corporate over lord to let run a muck on their ideas so they have the freedom to do what they want, just maybe not the money.

The only american dev I can name of the top of my head is Druckman, and its not for good reasons.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 27, 2021)

OLK said:


> Netflix made Light white and L black. Wouldn't be surprised if they turn Ash white and made Gary black



Black Gary, now including bitches and hoez. Car with hydraulics and ballin' ass 10 gold and diamond gym badges sold separately.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Overwatch  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gay Pikachu


this was anime canon


----------



## Altace (Jul 27, 2021)

Gardevoir of course.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 27, 2021)

There is just something about Gardevoir I love.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 28, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> There is just something about Gardevoir I love.



You and a LOT of Pokefans

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 28, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Overwatch  !!!



Thanks!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But dang, US games have been shit for years, and that's all WITHOUT UNIONS?



It's sad how a good AAA US game is the exception rather than the rule. But then again, it's not like AAA eastern games are *that* much better.

Okay, they are but they also fumble more times that I'd care for.

What really sucks for me on a personal level is that you can see that simple Devs like Remedy and Platinum Games are become incredibly corporate lately which is only affecting their output and sometimes even quality. I still pay attention to their games almost every single time and I like Control and Astral Chain but man, the shit they've made when they were just starting were just so much better. Babylon's Fall is a fucking tragedy. 

And Nintendo right now is at its absolute greediest. I'm still baffled how Skyward Sword HD manages to be a  much worse deal than a $80 full priced game. And Nintendo fans don't really care.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

OLK said:


> Netflix made Light white and L black. Wouldn't be surprised if they turn Ash white and made Gary black


*Imagines Gary giving Ash a Pokemon version of the Lamar speech*

...okay, I'm suddenly all for this idea.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 28, 2021)

Altace said:


> Gardevoir of course.


Don't do my Gardevoir like that . 4Chan has hurt her enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



**Contra with gacha**

Man. Chinese games are garbage. Do they have 1 single artist for every single game they make over there? It's always the same fucking art style.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 28, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Contra with gacha**
> 
> Man. Chinese games are garbage. Do they have 1 single artist for every single game they make over there? It's always the same fucking art style.



Perhaps it’s the only one sanctioned by the Party.


----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 28, 2021)

Why hasn't this been added as an emote yet?


----------



## JayK (Jul 28, 2021)

Remember when people praised Pokémon Origins and the youtube one shots, telling them to create an entire series in those styles?

i member


----------



## Simon (Jul 29, 2021)

video games are bad now, thank god I have fortnite and pokemon unite


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Terrorists need represempent too
> 
> Prepare for the Haji and the Veiled Femme Fatale!
> Pray five times a day and eat Halal!
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DorkFallicus (Jul 29, 2021)

Ban me


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 30, 2021)

Overwatch said:


>



IS THAT A FUCKING CAT ERMAGERD GIMME

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 31, 2021)

Honestly, I don't know if I could handle a game like this. The cat dying would give me PTSD.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 31, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> Honestly, I don't know if I could handle a game like this. The cat dying would give me PTSD.



Whoa hey whut. Nuh uh no mews die here. Safe space pls.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 31, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Whoa hey whut. Nuh uh no mews die here. Safe space pls.



But there are all these hostile critters and environmental hazards... 

It says something that I’m more concerned for the well-being of a digital cat than I’ve ever been for my fellow man.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2021)

If it makes you feel better that is not atypical


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 31, 2021)

Fuck you steam


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 1, 2021)

Ain't nobody got time to read long ass reviews.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 1, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Fuck you steam



Get an editor, bucko.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 1, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Get an editor, bucko.



I cut that down massively already.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 1, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Ain't nobody got time to read long ass reviews.



I probably have less time than you and I do it. I wanna know if what I'm gonna buy is worth it.


----------



## ratcrux (Aug 1, 2021)

Anyone play Scarlet Nexus yet? If so, is it any good?


----------



## Altace (Aug 1, 2021)

I was gonna watch the anime, then I found out it was based off a video game.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 2, 2021)

.Hack GU is apparently getting a remaster, including a new part 4 as well for the Switch.

Now this quadrilogy needs to do well for the originals to get a remaster.


----------



## Fang (Aug 3, 2021)

I forgot how much the AI cheats in hard mode in Attila Total War


----------



## Simon (Aug 4, 2021)

who wants to go to the ariana grande fortnite concert with me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 4, 2021)

Simon said:


> who wants to go to the ariana grande fortnite concert with me


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2021)

Simon said:


> who wants to go to the ariana grande fortnite concert with me



Let me check. Nope. Still have my balls.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Karma (Aug 4, 2021)

2 million away from passing the gameboy, unlikely to beat Wii or PS2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 4, 2021)

That's a lot of PS4s.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2021)

Sony modern day Sony. But that was deserved.


----------



## Xebec (Aug 4, 2021)

even with the rona and part shortages the ps5 is still slightly ahead of the ps4 in terms of sales crazy


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2021)

Simon said:


> who wants to go to the ariana grande fortnite concert with me


do they have molly?


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2021)

Karma said:


> 2 million away from passing the gameboy, unlikely to beat Wii or PS2


10.1 million units shipped 10.0 million units scalped.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 5, 2021)

*Mario fans:*







_BuT It'S NoT MaIn SeRiEs_



Oh so you've been waiting a whole 4 years?



Please just sit down.

*F-Zero fans:

*

Reactions: Funny 4 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2021)

I hope the Donkey Kong rumors are true and we only get a new Mario with the next console.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 5, 2021)

GTA 5 sold as much as the entire Final Fantasy franchise with just one game.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2021)

GTA 5 and Minecraft were freaks of nature of sales. 

We'll be getting open world games and blocky shit for autists until the end of time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 5, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> GTA 5 and Minecraft were freaks of nature of sales.
> 
> We'll be getting open world games and blocky shit for autists until the end of time.



Sadly, you're right.

Open world survival crafting is nearly every game now, to some degree.


----------



## Xebec (Aug 5, 2021)

Naruto said:


> *Mario fans:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a reason why kazuya tossed captain falcon and pit into the volcano

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JayK (Aug 5, 2021)

Guys don't forget about Golden Sun!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 5, 2021)

JayK said:


> Guys don't forget about Golden Sun!


Or Earthworm Jim!!!

Or Custom Robo!!!

Or-


----------



## Naruto (Aug 5, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> There's a reason why kazuya tossed captain falcon and pit into the volcano



Unrelated but I just realized Kazuya is an anagram for Yakuza

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 5, 2021)

Monolith making an open world game for last gen:


Gamefreak making an open world game for current gen:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JayK (Aug 5, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Monolith making an open world game for last gen:
> 
> 
> Gamefreak making an open world game for current gen:


So many people shat on X for virtually no reason.

Music sucks - music ended up being amazing.

Graphics suck - graphics ended up being great considering the system.

Story sucks - story was fine in it's own right and just happened to be presented differently.

World sucks - the world is easily the best one in the entire series.

It might not have been better than XC but it certainly is better than whatever 2 was supposed to be.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 5, 2021)

I honestly like all three Xenoblade games, but XCX is actually more Xenogears than it is Xenoblade. In fact it actually fits as a prequel to Xenogears quite well.

Although even by that metric it massively pales in terms of story and whatnot, but most games would.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 5, 2021)

lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Monolith making an open world game for last gen:
> 
> 
> Gamefreak making an open world game for current gen:



This will never get old. 



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> lol



Entitled assholes on twitter can do real damage. Meanwhile the International community is a joke. They get cucked by murica, Israel, and China on literally all issues.

But I don't want to make this political.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2021)

Twitter and our relationship with it is so fuckin' weird, man.

Like, it is probably the *least important aspect* of every single human being's life, and yet, sometimes for better and sometimes for worse, it has such a firm grip on public figures and relations. Remember when it was just a shitty nothing site for people who wanted to cast off errant thoughts in a 144 char format?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Twitter and our relationship with it is so fuckin' weird, man.
> 
> Like, it is probably the *least important aspect* of every single human being's life, and yet, sometimes for better and sometimes for worse, it has such a firm grip on public figures and relations.



You just described a side hustle


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 5, 2021)

It's baffling how social media in general became such an integral part of our society.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2021)

Agreed. I hate it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> It's baffling how social media in general became such an integral part of our society.



Shia muslim scholars reached a conclusion that one is unable to achieve the highest/truest form of faith if you partake in social media. You might not be a shia muslim, but I mean you can't objectively say they dont have a point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 5, 2021)

I mean Muhammad, Jesus and Buddha had followers.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2021)

"We stan" -The Disciples


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I mean Muhammad, Jesus and Buddha had followers.



But not checkmarks my man. Not checkmarks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 5, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Or Earthworm Jim!!!
> 
> Or Custom Robo!!!
> 
> Or-




Or

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This will never get old.


Without a shred of exaggeration, Game freak is like a 14 yr old whose rpg maker pet project exploded on the internet and now everyone wants a sequel with a development budget that matches his once in a lifetime success but he hasn't acquired any new skills so you get Arceus instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2021)

Finally, a Platinum Games release date.


I was just playing Gradius today, I like me some SHMUPS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Twitter and our relationship with it is so fuckin' weird, man.
> 
> Like, it is probably the *least important aspect* of every single human being's life, and yet, sometimes for better and sometimes for worse, it has such a firm grip on public figures and relations. Remember when it was just a shitty nothing site for people who wanted to cast off errant thoughts in a 144 char format?



Twitter's a bathroom wall with naked pics of chicks and porn vids yet the States thinks it's the most important tool of social mob justice and communication in the modern world. It's fucking bizarre.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Finally, a Platinum Games release date.
> 
> 
> I was just playing Gradius today, I like me some SHMUPS.



You unlock Bayo 3's release date when you finish the game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2021)

Setting and gameplay are so wildly different, it's almost cocky to call it Axiom Verge 2. I'm digging the whole hacker arsenal, shit's cool.


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2021)

What a goofy world we live in, I absolutely despise any attempt to wrestle political bullshit be it left or right leaning into video games but seeing Blizzard/Activision getting eaten by their own is so comforting; OWL was going to fail before all of this and now they've lost any potential sponsorships while for the last couple years sucking off the CCP/China while cracking down on YouTubers, Streamers, and other famous gamers that played SCII, OW, etc...because they wanted to keep their pockets lined

Good riddance to them all

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2021)

>The employees that came forward all wished to remain anonymous to avoid retaliation and backlash as they opened up about their reported experiences at Fullbright. Many of the stories have a controlling theme tying them together, alleging that Graynor adopted a "high school mean girl" attitude when it came to belittling, mocking, and dismissing his workers. 

>Some of his former employees have gone on to leave the gaming industry altogether, while others found work at different studios. Of the workplace allegations listed, those who spoke with the site mentioned that they never witnessed or experienced anything relating to sexual harassment or "blatant sexism." This detail is made clear amidst Activision Blizzard currently being sued by the state of California following sexual misconduct and labor abuse allegations. 

>Numerous former employees mentioned that women in leadership positions within Fullbright were overly micromanaged, made fun of, and mischaracterized whilst under Gaynor's leadership. Those who stepped forward said they wanted to come forward about his behavior but that they had "no actual process to do so." While there was sometimes a third-party consultant, there were no human resources employees working at Fullbright. 

>Of the workplace allegations listed, those who spoke with the site mentioned that they never witnessed or experienced anything relating to sexual harassment or "blatant sexism." This detail is made clear amidst Activision Blizzard currently being sued by the state of California . 

>*Of the workplace allegations listed, those who spoke with the site mentioned that they never witnessed or experienced anything relating to sexual harassment or "blatant sexism." *
_*>Of the workplace allegations listed, those who spoke with the site mentioned that they never witnessed or experienced anything relating to sexual harassment or "blatant sexism." *_
_*>Of the workplace allegations listed, those who spoke with the site mentioned that they never witnessed or experienced anything relating to sexual harassment or "blatant sexism." *_

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2021)

Blizzard’s been dead for years with Activision fucking the corpse for almost just as long. Who gives a single fuck about what happens to whatever parody of them exists today.

I can’t imagine who would possibly have any kind of investment in them. I used to be the biggest fanboy of these guys. They’re Blizzard by name only. People need to learn to move on. Any luck, whatever bullshit is happening now is gonna do just that.


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm saying I'm perfectly fine with them gaslighting themselves

Its the same thing with gaming journalism being a god damn joke which anyone with two functioning brain cells and working neurons wouldn't take seriously since the days of that cancerous shrew Jason Schreier doing the shit that would end up causing all the 'standards' you see these chuckle fuck writers get involved with

I probably won't even get Diablo 4 anyways

But yes I guess I have enough curiosity to enjoy seeing how this plays out one way or another, its a good lesson

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2021)

Fang said:


> What a goofy world we live in, I absolutely despise any attempt to wrestle political bullshit be it left or right leaning into video games but seeing Blizzard/Activision getting eaten by their own is so comforting



Horseshoe theory is a scary beast. Homophobes turn out to be gay just like Women Allies turn out to be sexual harassers. Maybe it's a false equivalence. But people turning out to be the very same thing they so passionately claim to hate is a red flag on this whole "let's make every single public sigh political" culture we're going through. I said it was all *bullshit *8+ years ago, and I'll still say it today. TBF, it was probably easier for me being an outsider camel peasant from Agraba with shitty 0.5G wifi but the signs were always there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Horseshoe theory is a scary beast. Homophobes turn out to be gay just like Women Allies turn out to be sexual harassers. Maybe it's a false equivalence. But people turning out to be the very same thing they so passionately claim to hate is a red flag on this whole "let's make every single public sigh political" culture we're going through. I said it was all *bullshit *8+ years ago, and I'll still say it today. TBF, it was probably easier for me being an outsider camel peasant from Agraba with shitty 0.5G wifi but the signs were always there.


Oh trust me I know


----------



## Simon (Aug 7, 2021)

Got to admit no one does live events like this. Travis Scott and now this, so visually impressive considering what they're working with at this point.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Horseshoe theory is a scary beast. Homophobes turn out to be gay just like Women Allies turn out to be sexual harassers. Maybe it's a false equivalence. But people turning out to be the very same thing they so passionately claim to hate is a red flag on this whole "let's make every single public sigh political" culture we're going through. I said it was all *bullshit *8+ years ago, and I'll still say it today. TBF, it was probably easier for me being an outsider camel peasant from Agraba with shitty 0.5G wifi but the signs were always there.



Gonna sound like a broken record, but there is a small part of my soul that will forever be angry and bitter about the weird events of around 2013/2014 that indirectly caused the nightmare world of discourse we currently live in. I distinctly remember actively not giving a shit while it was going on. I distincly remember close, otherwise rational irl friends of mine getting involved with the nonsense when it was at its apex. I remember having to leave certain sites that I enjoyed being a part of because all snideness and arguing over nothing was getting too much. I remember being frustrated because I _knew_ what it'd eventually lead to. I'm still frustrated. Every day.

But c'est la vie. At the very least, bad people have more incentive to act in bad faith than ever before, and the thing about living a lie is that you can only do it for so long, as we've learned. So at least there's that. I'm sure there'll be a few more Blizzards in the coming years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 7, 2021)

You know, I have never played a single Blizzard game, I think I've tried some demos but a full game? never.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> You know, I have never played a single Blizzard game, I think I've tried some demos but a full game? never.



I envy your relaxed, care-free life.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 7, 2021)

I've always wanted to play the Diablo series but all their other games don't really appeal to me at all, I don't even particularly like their art styles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2021)

I only played Overwatch.


----------



## Xebec (Aug 7, 2021)

i pray for the day when ND's shit comes spilling out of their closet, it'd be even bigger than blizzard since most people already knew how scummy they were before all this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I only played Overwatch.



The only game they have that's worth playing nowadays. They also love to sabotage the fun out of it to appeal to morons.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The only game they have that's worth playing nowadays. They also love to sabotage the fun out of it to appeal to morons.



Yup. Dropped it a while ago. It became too static. Loved the chaos and the cheap scrubable broken characters of the first two years. It was fucking fun. 

The OG characters were also cool. The new ones are generic and come straight out of Fortnite.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> i pray for the day when ND's shit comes spilling out of their closet, it'd be even bigger than blizzard since most people already knew how scummy they were before all this



This, but it's hard to agree with you with that avatar.


----------



## Xebec (Aug 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This, but it's hard to agree with you with that avatar.


don't hate the truth


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I only played Overwatch.


Yeah I play Overwatch too


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2021)

And by play it I mean look at porn of Mercy and Ashe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2021)

Fang said:


> And by play it I mean look at porn of Mercy and Ashe




Man shoulders

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man shoulders


Not in fanart


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 7, 2021)

I don't think I've ever played a Blizzard game.


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2021)

This is basically how you can summarize current Blizzard:  

- Made what are considered some of the best games ever (Warcraft and StarCraft)
- Eventually makes the most popular MMO ever (World of Warcraft); the MMO to end all MMOs before it
- Merges with Activision, a publisher known for incredibly greedy nickel-and-diming practices
- Gradual decline as a developer as popularity of MMO eclipses all need to make other games or projects to sustain company
- Loss of key staff responsible for the company's big hits; others moved into positions outside of development or leave for other developers
- Eventually starts making new games in the late 2000s: StarCraft II and Diablo III
- StarCraft II made to capitalize on e-sports trends at the expense of all other aspects of its core gameplay; restrictive EULA and curating of arcade kills off tradition of custom map making that started with StarCraft I and reached its apex in WarCraft III
- Diablo III monetized with auctions 
- Neither game captures the thematic essence of their iconic predecessors; heavily streamlined to reduce all sense of nuance and depth in gameplay
- Goes online only; increasingly focused on multiplayer at the expense of single player experience
- StarCraft II gets lunch eaten by MOBA boom soon after release; Blizzard attempts to make up for its failure to snap up DotA with Heroes of the Storm, which is unsuccessful to say the least
- Attempts to compensate for declining quality of games and diminishing return of sales by embracing wokeness and diversity with new future projects (Overwatch)
- Releases Overwatch: proceed to ruin promising new IP by failing to develop it beyond narrow scope of e-sports play
- Repeatedly kowtows to the CCP and China in hopes of securing a market there

And finally:

- brought down by naughty frat boy antics

Fuck em'


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2021)

Heroes of the Storm looked to be the last true Blizzard game in spirit. Shame I'm not into MOBAs. Turns out Blizzard shared my opinion.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man shoulders

Reactions: Funny 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2021)

my ribs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 8, 2021)

Man, that Star Citizen thing is still going?! 10 years of development and 300+ million dollars from crowd funding alone?!
 

I hope these guys realize that unless the finished product turns out to be single greatest work of art in human history and doesn't cure atleast one type of cancer, then everyone will chainsaw their bollocks off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Aug 8, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Heroes of the Storm looked to be the last true Blizzard game in spirit.


It's easily the worst out of the 4 major MOBAs.

The game mechanics themselves are way too simplistic (including items, builds, etc.) to the point at which people share fundamental things such as experience which completely kills skill expression. It lacks any sort of unique take like SMITE has with its 3rd person style and utilizing well known pantheons. And DotA is ... well DotA the very RTS like MOBA, the genre HotS weirdly enough has basically no similarities with whatsoever.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2021)

I actually like HoTS because it's incredibly simple compared to shitfests like League

too bad I'm not really into Mobas


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2021)

JayK said:


> It lacks any sort of unique take like SMITE has with its 3rd person style and utilizing well known pantheons.



How is aping mythological figures a unique take again? HotS entire Shtick is being Blizzard Smash. 



The World said:


> I actually like HoTS because it's incredibly simple compared to shitfests like League
> 
> too bad I'm not really into Mobas



Exactly. On both takes. Shit just get incredibly basic after a while.


----------



## JayK (Aug 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How is aping mythological figures a unique take again? HotS entire Shtick is being Blizzard Smash.


Because the average Joe doesn't know who Sylvanas is but definitely knows who Zeus and Odin are? No clue why this even needs to be said.

That said the 3rd person direction is still the main factor of the games appeal and why it quietly stays stable while HotS is trying to be a simpler version of League and therefore failed to attract players.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2021)

JayK said:


> Because the average Joe doesn't know who Sylvanas is but definitely knows who Zeus and Odin are? No clue why this even needs to be said.



Me neither because now you're talking about something completely different. First you said it was unique cause they dump Myth figures, which is probably one of the most basic ass crutches in entertainment nowadays. Now you're saying that they're more recognizable than Blizzard characters, which is true but not the point.

I guess I have a soft spot for HotS because it was Chris Metzen's last gig as an art director and you have this window into how modern Blizzard would look if it didn't turn into absolute fucking garbage. Not that I care all that much, I must've played HotS as much as I played SMITE, which wasn't a lot.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2021)

SMITE made mytho Gods and creatures look completely tame and boring tbh. 

I like SMT's take much more. Actually, scratch that, I inhale SMT's mytho designs like freshly cut cocaine. It's the reason the series grabbed me, and it's why it's one my favorite series.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2021)

Okay, I guess Fenrir and Izanami are cool looking now that I went over the roster again. But that's where it stops for me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2021)

Capcom updated their million sellers


DMC5 is at 4.5 million. Easily the most succesful game of the series. Even if Itsuno doesn't touch the series again, there's a very big change they'll continue it anyway. I'd be more than down for that.

RE7 doesn't stop selling for some reason. Shit's almost at 10 mil. FPS RE is here to stay for awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I like SMT's take much more. Actually, scratch that, I inhale SMT's mytho designs like freshly cut cocaine. It's the reason the series grabbed me, and it's why it's one my favorite series.



It's probably the most interesting and best take on mythologies since it's a japanese interpretation made by an artist with a style which is absolutely unique and not very video gamey. But sometimes it goes full retard and draws something that has nothing to do with the myth/monster itself and call it by name anyway, it ain't perfect. 

But the strenght of its setting mostly comes from the artist's weirdness and because SMT introduces myths and monsters that aren't mentioned all that much in video games which makes it completely different from just another INTRODUCING BEARDY OLD GUY MUSCLE ZEUS, WHOA SO COOL.

But shit like drawing an angel in submissive S&M gear to represent the controlling bind they have by God is the kinda shit I love because that wouldn't fly anywhere else.

Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2021)

Gimme that Quake 5, baby.


----------



## JayK (Aug 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> SMITE made mytho Gods and creatures look completely tame and boring tbh.
> 
> I like SMT's take much more. Actually, scratch that, I inhale SMT's mytho designs like freshly cut cocaine. It's the reason the series grabbed me, and it's why it's one my favorite series.


On a surface level yes. I definitely used to think the same before I actually gave the game a shot which genuinely changed my view on it over time.

There is a ton of charm and personality not apparent until you are in deep which will just go unnotice glancing over it. Especially newer releases like Persephone (who'm at 1st glance just looks edgy and moody), Thoth (literally a perfect example) or the newest release Morgan have a lot going on and it's just hilarious. Can't really go into detail though as a lot of it needs some fundamental game understanding and at that point you are at least 200 hours in.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 13, 2021)

Lego games were on a massive sale yesterday. Bought the Harry Potter ones. Enjoying them more than I thought~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2021)

So the voice actress who does the Brazilian/Portuguese dub of Mercy and Cortana was murdered recently

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2021)

Fang said:


> So the voice actress who does the Brazilian/Portuguese dub of Mercy and Cortana was murdered recently



Could you deliver that news any more casually?


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Could you deliver that news any more casually?


Yes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2021)

Sad part is that in Brazil that is casual news.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2021)

I have some old games that are still factory sealed.

Skies of Arcadia for the Dreamcast is an example. Is it worth sending this game to WATA to receive an official rating?  Any advice guys?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I have some old games that are still factory sealed.
> 
> Skies of Arcadia for the Dreamcast is an example. Is it worth sending this game to WATA to receive an official rating?  Any advice guys?



I'll buy that for 20 bucks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 15, 2021)

He probably wants more than that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2021)

Any opinion on the certification companies? And the process itself?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 16, 2021)

I'll buy that for 21 bucks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

FR I make a lot of money selling games on EBay.

buy rare limited editions and then sell them 5 years later. It seems to be a winning formula.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> FR I make a lot of money selling games on EBay.
> 
> buy rare limited editions and then sell them 5 years later. It seems to be a winning formula.



Buy any Nintendo special edition and you're bound to make some decent money a year or 2 after. I don't have patience for 5. Rarer amiibos still net you good money since Nintendo is STILL retarded with stock.



Nep Nep said:


> I'll buy that for 21 bucks


You're on.

TWENTY TWO BUCKS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2021)

@Rukia  send that shit over and I'll ban anyone that disagrees with you for a year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

Someone is selling a graded copy for $1500 on eBay. I wonder if my copy would grade higher.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 16, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Buy any Nintendo special edition and you're bound to make some decent money a year or 2 after. I don't have patience for 5. Rarer amiibos still net you good money since Nintendo is STILL retarded with stock.
> 
> 
> You're on.
> ...



I'm out. Fucking rich cunts Q~Q

Reactions: Funny 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> FR I make a lot of money selling games on EBay.
> 
> buy rare limited editions and then sell them 5 years later. It seems to be a winning formula.



Hmmm I'll try it sometime, can always use more money to stow away.


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 16, 2021)

I'd do a pretty bad job as a reseller. I know what I'm like: I'd just end up wanting to keep them. I still have all my old games, including the reasonably valuable ones (albeit definitely not still factory sealed).


Rukia said:


> Someone is selling a graded copy for $1500 on eBay. I wonder if my copy would grade higher.


ON THE OTHER HAND

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Someone is selling a graded copy for $1500 on eBay. I wonder if my copy would grade higher.



If it's a genuine sealed copy of Dreamcast Skies of Arcadia, you just might.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm out. Fucking rich cunts Q~Q



Time to sell it Nep.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

The retro game I really want to buy right now is Ogre Battle for the PS. I used to own it. I have no idea where it is anymore.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2021)

Lookadat. New Expansion just like with Doom 64. Love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

Interesting contribution to the thread.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2021)

That's up in your neck of the woods right?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

Funny.

I do like 20 year olds more than 30 year olds though. If only they felt the same way.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm just posting vidya news in here cause fuck the Cafe


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

The cafe censors me too much.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2021)

Its a good containment zone for Cafe regulars

Now then anyone play the B4B beta?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 20, 2021)

I heard these games were good up to a certain point. They’re just a goofier GTA with some science fiction and supernatural elements right (though I guess that’s what it became now too)?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 20, 2021)

I never played any but from what I remember reading and hearing and seeing people talking about back then the first 2 games were serious GTA clones and were often criticized exactly for that, being mediocre GTA clones that offered nothing new and what they offered wasn't even that good, but starting with the third game they went bananas and started doing their own thing and the games started getting better received.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 21, 2021)

Man, I totally forgot Gamescom is still a thing. What are you guys hoping to see?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> Man, I totally forgot Gamescom is still a thing. What are you guys hoping to see?



Some Elden Ring gameplay would be beatiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 21, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some Elden Ring gameplay would be beatiful.


I thought the hype died after the trailer?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> I thought the hype died after the trailer?



Whose hype? I definitely want the fucking game yesterday. I don't keep up with Soulsborne fanbases because they're autistic retards.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> I thought the hype died after the trailer?



It was dead for me before the trailer. But the trailer looks fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)

Meh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 22, 2021)

Capeshit's boring. I'll take MK12.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Capeshit's boring. I'll take MK12.



It's certainly better than them doing a Marvel game which wouldn't fit with their style AT ALL. 

Only Capcom can pull a Marvel fighting game. 

Still waiting for MvC4.


----------



## Karma (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)

Still looks like Overwatch will receive updates.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 22, 2021)

And nothing of value was lost. Mostly.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 22, 2021)

Overwatch needs to evolve and that's where Overwatch 2 comes in. Unfortunately, distant stars have been born and died in the time since it was announced because Blizzard development cycles are unpredictable dogshit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 22, 2021)

I dgaf about modern blizzard but that sounds like a lot of bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

Just spent $60 on a nib copy of Last of Us. Into storage for 10 years it goes.


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2021)

Blizzard can suck it as long as they keep fellating the CCP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)

Fang said:


> Blizzard can suck it as long as they keep fellating the CCP



I mean, what else are they gonna be doing other than "sucking it" while fellating someone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

Just bought Intrepid Izzy for the Dreamcast.


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I mean, what else are they gonna be doing other than "sucking it" while fellating someone.


Suck harder theoeretically

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

Sometime I seriously wonder if Snoop Dogg is real.

I've never seen the guy in the flesh, so I'm not entirely convinced.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 23, 2021)

You know, I keep holding on to the subatomic hope that one day they’ll retcon C&C4 and announce a proper sequel to Tiberium Wars.


----------



## The World (Aug 25, 2021)

Picked up Psychonauts 2 but pretty pissed cuz I spent 11 bucks on the VR game a month ago and its now on sale for 2 bucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 25, 2021)

Went to the pet store to get some dry and wet food for my cat, cute clerk girl notices my Umbrella Corps shirt and asked if I played RE8/Village yet

I spilled my spaghetti most profusely

I hope I get to paizuri her later this week

/blog


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 25, 2021)

I hate that I'm behind on next generation consoles. I really want a top end Steam Deck but a PS5 to play the newest Ratchet and Horizon is still tempting.

Goddamn it all.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 25, 2021)

Walmart canceled my halo xbox preorder. fuck me


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 26, 2021)

Ah another victim of EA comrade in arms Activision.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2021)

Lookadat. They brought it from the dead. Hopefully they'll actually finish the single player campaign this time.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Lookadat. They brought it from the dead. Hopefully they'll actually finish the single player campaign this time.



And maybe port it into something other than my toilet entertainment device.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2021)

This controlled like dirt, but it always looked fucking cool while playing. I enjoyed it for what it was. Glad it's back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2021)

kawaii Rampage


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## The World (Aug 28, 2021)

OHAYO PACO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2021)

Still cracks me up.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2021)

The World said:


> OHAYO PACO



What did Ninty do this time to warrant OP reposting this old gem?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2021)

I need rib replacement surgery Ya Allah


----------



## wibisana (Aug 30, 2021)

i wonder what would happen with Mobile gaming with all these Chinese govt cracking on games


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I need rib replacement surgery Ya Allah



I used to enjoy Fortnite's existence for marking the end of gritty hyper realistic brown and bloom shooters. But I don't even have fucking words for the bizarre piece of mainstream entertainment it became. All of this crap is just mind boggling. This is how you bring racial awareness to the average player. By having a fucking giant corporation who's only interested in your V Nucks create a literal 3D Zombie of Martin Luther King. It's so fucking phony.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2021)

Oh my God, this is going to be fucking hilarious. It looks like an Asylum movie.


----------



## Simon (Aug 30, 2021)

ffs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Aug 30, 2021)

All they needed to do was make him Carlos instead


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2021)

Replaying Half Life 2 and I always get overwhelmed by the sheer amount of "blink and you'll miss it" details this game has. Aside from the actual details that are obvious and just as good.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2021)

I found my PSP and Suikoden Tierkreis was loaded. I have the case and manual. That’s $100 I found. EZ money.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2021)

Palpable disgust.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 3, 2021)

That's not very rockstar of them


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2021)

Sonic colors ultimate game out and these goofy Mfers bought it and now it doesn't work right. First they were blaming the Switch till people with PS5s were posting it corrupted their data

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2021)

Yo quick question for people. If there was a glitch in a gacha game......would you exploit it?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 4, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yo quick question for people. If there was a glitch in a gacha game......would you exploit it?


A gacha game would exploit a glitch in a human

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yo quick question for people. If there was a glitch in a gacha game......would you exploit it?


Nope. They’ll take you shit away


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 4, 2021)

Now even food supplement companies want a piece of us.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2021)

30 fucking bucks for watermelon “mind” supplements. Shit’s a bigger scam than MTX.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2021)

I'll keep getting my ass kicked by DMD Vergil thank you very much.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'll keep getting my ass kicked by DMD Vergil thank you very much.



If you can't S rank Vergil in 3 and 4, you ain't pulling enough style points.  Gotta pump those numbers up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nope. They’ll take you shit away


But then wouldn't that he throwing away customers?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2021)

How is it 2021 and game developers still haven't learned about releasing unfinished games? LJN was doing this type of shit 40 years ago. No excuses.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2021)

I need to play this ngl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2021)

Sonic 06 never ended. We just live in the simulation it projected onto the whole world when Sonic and that human hoe kissed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

No, I don't believe some of the footage I have seen is real.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2021)

Some of it isn't, apparently.

But enough of it is legit where the day one patch is probably gonna be gargantuan.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

Sega is actually quality over quantity when it comes to their game releases lately. Did they sell the license or something? This is a surprise coming from them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Sega is actually quality over quantity when it comes to their game releases lately. Did they sell the license or something? This is a surprise coming from them.



This was ported by some no name studio who very clearly had no idea what they were doing with this "remaster". I'd also chalk this to Sonic Team to even allow this fucking seizure lightshow of a game to be released.

Luckily only Sonic is still relegated to garbage fucking releases. Sega's output has been great lately, Sonic Team is still the worst shit they got.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Sep 6, 2021)

quality port in a quality series


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 6, 2021)

I remember Sonic Colors getting good reviews on the Wii back in the day so I was curious to try it but yeah doesn't seem like this port is worth it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2021)

Man, I'm almost tempted to buy this to listen to Lake's commentary. But I'll wait to see how really remastered this is since the original game has a bunch of licensed shit so I'm sure this will cut plenty of that.

Also Epic store exclusive = garbo.

Still, I hope they ride the good will from Control and this sells well enough to make a sequel already. That AW2 pitch looked fucking great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2021)

JayK said:


> quality port in a quality series



Criminal how Sonic Team/SEGA irreparably butchered a once lovable series. Sonic Mania proves the series still has some charm to pull a good game out of.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I need to play this ngl



all my yikes, the only way that's acceptable is if you're using a graphics card that's been begging to be replaced for 5 years and you've refused to do so.  Not because the game was released long before it was ready.  People developing the game (or the publisher that decided to push it out) need to seriously be put on thin ice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2021)

You know you fucked up when you put your customer in real medical risk


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 7, 2021)

Sad to hear, RIP

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You know you fucked up when you put your customer in real medical risk



You homosexuals got it all wrong, these guys were just paying homage to the funky style from the 90s. Right in your retinas.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2021)

You know soyny all stars would work with the NRS style

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 8, 2021)

>no Knack 3

Fake


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2021)

I like how a new Killzone is the least likely game to be announced from this list.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 8, 2021)

Smash killer


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

It is okay that Playstation 5 isn't available. The game library is crap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

The goat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm glad Taro took his abstract edgy cool adventure experience and turned it into an inane gibbering cash cow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

Spider-man games have a long history of being shit in my opinion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2021)

Rukia said:


> It is okay that Playstation 5 isn't available. The game library is crap.


You've always had the worst timing 


Rukia said:


> Spider-man games have a long history of being shit in my opinion


Are you on crack?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

Name a good spider-man game between 1980-2000. Maximum Carnage maybe?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Name a good spider-man game between 1980-2000. Maximum Carnage maybe?


^ (use bro) that was 21 years ago.

And I'd argue there are no good super hero games except the X-Men one on Sega and Arcade before 2000.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

This might be one of the wildest non troll arguments ive ever read


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 9, 2021)

Spider-Man is known to have several good games since the 8 bits era, not all of them aged amazingly but they were considered good back then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

They also made Spider-man games based off all of the movies. You can imagine how terrible all of those games have been.


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Rukia said:


> You can imagine how terrible all of those games have been


They're good

Second game revolutionized the superhero genre

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 9, 2021)

Yeah, wasn't Spider-man 2 famously pretty decent?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

Even if it was. How was Amazing Spider-Man? How about Amazing Spider-man 2?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

In my mind it was the Arkham games that really turned things around for the super hero genre.


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Even if it was. How was Amazing Spider-Man? How about Amazing Spider-man 2?


They were trash



Rukia said:


> In my mind it was the Arkham games that really turned things around for the super hero genre.


Most of the stuff in Arkham came from Spiderman 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

Don’t remember it then. My whole argument is that the majority of spider-man games dating back to the Atari have been terrible. One or two decent installments doesn’t change that.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

I got a copy of Intrepid Izzy today. It is the new Dreamcast game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm glad Taro took his abstract edgy cool adventure experience and turned it into an inane gibbering cash cow.



He confirmed this is a legit single player game completely separate from his past work. He just wants to do something smaller for a change. If there's someone who can make an interesting fantasy story driven card game, it's him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He confirmed this is a legit single player game completely separate from his past work. He just wants to do something smaller for a change. If there's someone who can make an interesting fantasy story driven card game, it's him.



This is not a Nier mobishit gacha?  

Will keep a lookout then.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2021)

Nop, not mobishit. He got that out of his system already with last Nier and Alice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2021)

Holy shit. All of Uncharted on PC? That's awesome.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit. All of Uncharted on PC? That's awesome.



We were watching the same stream


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We were watching the same stream


 I was bored as fuck, dude. Spaced out and left for a few times.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 10, 2021)

This is pretty cool even if completely pointless.


----------



## Karma (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## JayK (Sep 10, 2021)

I rather wanna see Capcom throw out a Darkstalkers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 ye I know never gonna happen again, ded series


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> This is pretty cool even if completely pointless.



Love that SOTN's clouds are OP and can never be demaked


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 11, 2021)

I just started playing Dragon Quest 11. My first DQ game. Really loving it. Just done the Mermaid Quest. It caught me off guard how tragic it was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2021)

Epic ended up looking like a spaz and Apple actually got forced to offer other payment methods to Devs.

HulkAbsoluteWinMeme.jpg

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I just started playing Dragon Quest 11. My first DQ game. Really loving it. Just done the Mermaid Quest. It caught me off guard how tragic it was.



The new DQ is gonna apparently be even more edgy and feelsy. Can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The new DQ is gonna apparently be even more edgy and feelsy. Can't wait.


When's it due out?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Overwatch (Sep 12, 2021)

10 seconds in that KOTOR remake thread once again made me glad I quit Star Wars.

Someone needs to release sarin gas in there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> 10 seconds in that KOTOR remake thread once again made me glad I quit Star Wars.
> 
> Someone needs to release sarin gas in there.



As long as people are civil I'll allow it. It's probably just announcement momentum.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2021)

These takes will never not be funny and shit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> These takes will never not be funny and shit



This is your brain on AAA gaming.


----------



## Karma (Sep 12, 2021)

How many ways this ^ (use bro) think u can push a canoe into a lake?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2021)

So people are already comparing and having shit flinging contests over the protags of project eve and forspoken for absolutely no good reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How so?



*dodges mid-air shit* 

One is a sexy weab bimbo. The other is "realistic" in design.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2021)

Busting out The Ancient Scriptures for this one


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Karma (Sep 13, 2021)

Biggest leak of the year potentially


----------



## Karma (Sep 13, 2021)

Sony is holding Bloodborne hostage to the PS4 at all costs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2021)

Karma said:


> Biggest leak of the year potentially



Ninja'd, Cheeky Cunt.

If this pans out, this will be an hilarious fucking leak. This is even bigger than Capcom's hack since this has a bunch of different giant publishers. And Capcom's side fits pretty well with its own leak. What the fuck is Bayonetta 3 for PC doing there.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So people are already comparing and having shit flinging contests over the protags of project eve and forspoken for absolutely no good reason.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *dodges mid-air shit*
> 
> One is a sexy weab bimbo. The other is "realistic" in design.




Streisand Effect in full swing.
I live under several rocks these for reasons, so I probably would'nt've known about either of these titles since I don't really pay attention to showcases and stuff anymore. Now that I've been made aware of the Eve protag's Raytraced buttocks, I'm liable to pay more attention to it. _Mostly_ because those monster designs are pretty fuckin' lit. Cute Korean chick is cute, but nothing I haven't seen before.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Cute Korean chick is cute, but nothing I haven't seen before



That's a bit sus of you shirker  

But it's 2021 so I won't judge


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2021)

>huge grain of salt

You know your leak is legit when described with an oxymoron


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ninja'd, Cheeky Cunt.
> 
> If this pans out, this will be an hilarious fucking leak. This is even bigger than Capcom's hack since this has a bunch of different giant publishers. And Capcom's side fits pretty well with its own leak. What the fuck is Bayonetta 3 for PC doing there.



None of these will happen bro.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2021)

How is PG doing everything and nothing at the same time?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How is PG doing everything and nothing at the same time?


I dunno. Another project and still waiting for our Girl to actual get something to show... ...


----------



## Shirker (Sep 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's a bit sus of you shirker
> 
> But it's 2021 so I won't judge


Never been a big spandex guy.

It's the lie of ass. The look of bare ass without bare ass actually being present. It's _Beyond Ass_™... I'm being asslighted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2021)

Hahahaha


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2021)

Game looks pretty fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2021)

Finally gamers can say "I'm going out to buy condoms"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 16, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Game looks pretty fun.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2021)

Ren and Stimpy was a miracle on earth. The shit they got away with.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 16, 2021)

Marsellus Walrus.


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 17, 2021)

Please be real

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2021)

Can't wait for Juste femboy art


----------



## Karma (Sep 17, 2021)

Its sink or swim, time for him to prove hes not just good for video game standards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2021)

The whole show or a few episodes?


----------



## Karma (Sep 17, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The whole show or a few episodes?


Few episodes

The other directors r listed with him

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2021)

Awesome documentary about SotN. I've read just about all SotN interviews I could find but this guy goes in-depth as hell when it comes to technology, art and other stuff. Super interesting stuff, especially how a bunch of Metal Gear people who started their careers with SotN.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 17, 2021)

Hey no thread about GTA5 on the PS5. I heard it's got seamless character switching.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2021)

Capcom All Stars game when

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Jackpot! 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2021)

I love Sega. I don't know what happened with that Sonic remaster. But I bet Sega is pissed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Xebec (Sep 19, 2021)

google hyung-tae kim female character designs my guy

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2021)

Why is Rockstar so incompetent and keeps on releasing the same bullshit GTA V? 

Don't even get me started with a remake of any of the old games that nobody is asking for. We need new games ffs.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 22, 2021)

Because GTA Online makes a lot of money.


In different news.



A supposed leak

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 22, 2021)

Finally, I'll be able to buy some of my favorite games of all time from Konami. Bit retarded to separate the metroidvania games by console but I'm not gonna expect consumer friendly moves from Konami anyway.

Shame IGA ain't helping with this but you fuckers better buy this alongside Dread. Someone in Konami is pushing Castlevania again considering they brought back Grimoire of Souls in Apple Arcade.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2021)

Make a sweet as collector's edition as well


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 22, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Finally, I'll be able to buy some of my favorite games of all time from Konami. Bit retarded to separate the metroidvania games by console but I'm not gonna expect consumer friendly moves from Konami anyway.
> 
> Shame IGA ain't helping with this but you fuckers better buy this alongside Dread. Someone in Konami is pushing Castlevania again considering they borught back Grimoire of Souls in Apple Arcade.



Maybe 10 years from now they'll give us a "Ultimate Collection" or something.


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey you fuckers

Today is the 10th anniversary of the release of the original Dark Souls, praise the fucking sun

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 23, 2021)

Castlevania: Circle of the Moon,  Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance, Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow and Castlevania: Dracula X


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

Castlevania: Advance Collection

Plus that one shitty NES version of Rondo of Blood.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Castlevania: Advance Collection
> 
> Plus that one shitty NES version of Rondo of Blood.



SNES.


On that topic I hope they re-release the PSP 2.5D Remake one day.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> SNES.
> 
> 
> On that topic I hope they re-release the PSP 2.5D Remake one day.



WHATEVER.

If people buy this collection, we'll be getting more re-releases. Call all your nerd friends.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm just hoping for the DS collection soon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2021)

They actually gave a rewind feature in a fucking metroidvania game. God damn.

Art Gallery with never released art, encyclopedia and a Music Player. I'll fork the 20 bucks.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 24, 2021)

So I went and got the Castlevania Advance Collection, I'm downloading it right now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This shit dope



Modern Square Enix acknowledging Enix games? 

What year is this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Modern Square Enix acknowledging Enix games?
> 
> What year is this.



Didn't know the original existed tbh. This shit must've been obscure as hell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> So I went and got the Castlevania Advance Collection, I'm downloading it right now.




So bad it's good, love it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 25, 2021)

I've been playing Circle of the Moon since last night since I actually had never played this one, and I have to admit I'm using the rewind function a bit too much like the true fodder that I am.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I've been playing Circle of the Moon since last night since I actually had never played this one, and I have to admit I'm using the rewind function a bit too much like the true fodder that I am.



The only acceptable way of using rewind in any metroidvania is to bypass the shit drop rates of certain items. The game is hard but it ain't that hard, man. Give it a real try.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I've been playing Circle of the Moon since last night since I actually had never played this one, and I have to admit I'm using the rewind function a bit too much like the true fodder that I am.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 25, 2021)

I mean, it's not like I'm using it all the times but I've used it to avoid a few deaths because ain't nobody got time to re-explore large areas of the map again.


----------



## Solar (Sep 25, 2021)

My husband bought me Nier Automata and challenged me to play and beat it it on the Very Hard difficulty. I don't really play video games, and I started today. I have yet to pass the prologue. I actually just died because I was caught in a transition scene, but left over enemy attacks remained in theacreen and the game pushed my character into them.

It's pretty punishing having to be kicked back to the main menu just to start over. Apparently, the Prolgoue is 30+ mins long, so I'm not sure when I'm going to progress since I don't plan to play every day. 

I think he may want a divorce or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 25, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> My husband bought me Nier Automata and challenged me to play and beat it it on the Very Hard difficulty. I don't really play video games, and I started today. I have yet to pass the prologue. I actually just died because I was caught in a transition scene, but left over enemy attacks remained in theacreen and the game pushed my character into them.
> 
> It's pretty punishing having to be kicked back to the main menu just to start over. Apparently, the Prolgoue is 30+ mins long, so I'm not sure when I'm going to progress since I don't plan to play every day.
> 
> I think he may want a divorce or something.


Very hard is bullshit lol

Just play on hard, health steal chips trivializes the game anyways


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 25, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> My husband bought me Nier Automata and challenged me to play and beat it it on the Very Hard difficulty. I don't really play video games, and I started today. I have yet to pass the prologue. I actually just died because I was caught in a transition scene, but left over enemy attacks remained in theacreen and the game pushed my character into them.
> 
> It's pretty punishing having to be kicked back to the main menu just to start over. Apparently, the Prolgoue is 30+ mins long, so I'm not sure when I'm going to progress since I don't plan to play every day.
> 
> I think he may want a divorce or something.


I adore that game, and I wouldn't even touch VH difficulty. It exists solely for spousal trolling.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2021)

I don't think a single one of the gaming subreddits is habitable for normal humans besides like the ones exclusively for porn or fan art. The JRPG subreddit is livid about just like every fucking thing except for how great Trails of Cold Steel and FF7 Remake are. 



Jake CENA said:


> Why is Rockstar so incompetent and keeps on releasing the same bullshit GTA V?
> 
> Don't even get me started with a remake of any of the old games that nobody is asking for. We need new games ffs.


Because dip shits keep buying it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> My husband bought me Nier Automata and challenged me to play and beat it it on the Very Hard difficulty.



He wants out. Very Hard is the video game equivalent of handling divorce papers. 

Just play the intro section in normal and then up it to VH when you pass the bullet hell section.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2021)

When did they start working on a new FEAR?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2021)

MORE PORTS.

It looks great, actually. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> When did they start working on a new FEAR?



Holy shit. That looks pretty great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2021)

Posted already in the Image threads, fagottron.

Toots definitely has a point. An excellent one.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

"You goddamn right" -Walter White


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 29, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


>



Columbians and Nigerians are either PES fans or Metal Gear fans. Love how United Freedom of American, Maple Syrup Land, BritBongs and Crocodile Dundies hating Pokemon in unison. Saudi Arabia and South Korea hating Rare is fucking hilarious, the fuck have they done really?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 29, 2021)

Maybe the Ubisoft founders are secretly descendants of Vichy loyalists or something.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 29, 2021)

Capcom is the weirdest, they have done nothing wrong lately to get this hate.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Columbians and Nigerians are either PES fans or Metal Gear fans. Love how United Freedom of American, Maple Syrup Land, BritBongs and Crocodile Dundies hating Pokemon in unison. Saudi Arabia and South Korea hating Rare is fucking hilarious, the fuck have they done really?



The map apparently uses negative tweets for its data, so it's a little bit reductive by its nature.
"List of companies that people bitch about a lot because they expect so much more out of them and are regularly let down" isn't as catchy tho. When you take that into account the names start making a little more sense. The fact that Rare ain't done shit recently is probably deadass the reason *why* they're on the list. Saudi probably threw a fit when they realized that the Banjo-Tooie game that just released for them wasn't havin' anymore sequels. Wait til they find out why

Japan detesting Capcom also make a FUUUUCK ton of sense. From what I understand, MonHun is like water over there and the nerds are probably upset with a couple features of the newer games or something.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also noticed Taiwan isn't on the map, which is hysterical

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2021)

Why the fuck does Ghana hate Atari?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2021)

Pakistan is team Steam, and they're a nuclear country. Gaben has nukes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Pakistan is team Steam, and they're a nuclear country. Gaben has nukes.



Paki's choice of master race is a win in my book.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2021)

Also I like how Portugal hates Ubisoft the most and it's probably the biggest publisher there, only behind the typical football and cawadooty shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2021)

I mean, the fuck has ubisoft done other than copypasta their PS3 era games for 15 years?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2021)

Good God. What in heavens is this?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2021)

Based.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2021)

Cool. Now I just need to find a virgin to sacrifice for one of those RTXs.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 1, 2021)

The virgin in question is a monopoly on chip manufacturing, and she's unkillable sorry.

you'll have to settle for paying a scalper... or stabbing them. I'm certain at least _some_ of them are virgins, though the lack of a soul may not net you the best returns with the whole sacrificing thing, so weigh your options.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> The virgin in question is a monopoly on chip manufacturing, and she's unkillable sorry.
> 
> you'll have to settle for paying a scalper... or stabbing them. I'm certain at least _some_ of them are virgins, though the lack of a soul may not net you the best returns with the whole sacrificing thing, so weigh your options.



Does @Shiba D. Inu count?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2021)

Wow. What actual garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 1, 2021)

More than one Silent Hill game being made by different studios so we will have to wait and see. 

It's pretty hard to screw up a remake and that studio has a good record so I guess nothing to worry about MGS3R.

The new Castlevania is probably not going to be what we Castlevania fans around here would have liked but let's have an open mind.

I also heard a rumor of a remaster of MGRising but the source doesn't have any proof but let's hope it's true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2021)

>reimagining

It's gonna be shit.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 1, 2021)

I doubt it's going to be a Metroidvania so in the best case scenario it's some kind of Soulslike or hack and slash game.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 1, 2021)

So after playing it for about a year on and off I've finished Persona 4 Golden. Really fun blast from the past. Everything about it was endearingly nostalgic despite having never played it before.

i think of the two while I enjoyed P5 the more, what with it being my first Persona joint, 4 is an overall better game. I enjoyed the dungeon crawling, battles, story and character interaction a little more in this one. Everything felt a bit more tightly focused and the characters spend a lot more time shooting the shit and goofing off, so you really get to know them and watch their personalities bounce off of each other. I also greatly prefer fighting random originally designed shadows to actually fighting the persona themselves. Feels like more intricately designed, as if actual fuckin' thought was put into it, even if the recolors start rearing their heads relatively early in the game. And the card system keeps the skinners box in my brain happy. So yeah, good game. I can see why it's been milked to death for over a decade. I admit that maybe comparing the expansion to a vanilla game may not be fair tho. Might bite the bullet and get 5 Royal used or something.

I do feel like P5 has an edge when it comes to the main cast and visuals tho. They really nailed giving the game its own distinct style and I just plain* like* the P5 cast overall more than the P4 guys. I couldn't get into Teddie, Rise's both a tad annoying in her character and confusing in her support convos, and while I like Yosuke, he manages to have moments where he's a total tool. Several times in the game I thought "You had this coming you dickhead, lol". Ryuji's still king of bros imo.

I'll see if I can sit down and retry P3 one of these days. I played about 3 hours of it and couldn't get into it, but that was years ago, so....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2021)

Konami has been slowly but surely squeezing in console gaming again but most of it's releases have been fucking terrible with a few exceptions here and there.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >reimagining
> 
> It's gonna be shit.



I mean, even Grimoire of Souls had a pretty good idea of where the take the story with fucking great art design and even writing. What's the point of reimagining it? Can't help but feel the shitty Netflix show helped this.

Heh, maybe it'll be decent enough to play. Who knows.  Honestly, I just want them to release the entire series on modern hardware. 

The Metal Gear remasters/rereleases need to happen since it's a crime it hasn't been supported to modern hardware.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2021)

You guys are terribly optimistic. F2P PES just dropped and it's a fucking shitshow. I read that shit's unplayable. And that's Konami's money printer. Don't even be surprised if they F2P Castlevania just to cash in on the show.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I doubt it's going to be a Metroidvania so in the best case scenario it's some kind of Soulslike or hack and slash game.



Oh.

Yeah, I'd fucking hate that. It's probably gonna be a Soulslike clone.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You guys are terribly optimistic. F2P PES just dropped and it's a fucking shitshow. I read that shit's unplayable. And that's Konami's money printer. Don't even be surprised if they F2P Castlevania just to cash in on the show.



What do you mean? It's just the worst rated game in the entirety of Steam

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 2, 2021)

I gave a try to eFootball and it's indeed shite.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2021)

But then again Fuma Getsu Den still looks pretty good even if I'm not the biggest fans of roguelikes. 

It *might* be good if they decide to go 2.5D and keep the Classicvania/Metroidvania styles.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 2, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What do you mean? It's just the worst rated game in the entirety of Steam



Oh so you heard? 

Much more worse when you realize that every time you change control a player their momentum stops. That shit essentially makes the game unplayable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2021)

Was humming this while showring this morning, and now all of you are going to be infected by this ear worm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Xebec (Oct 2, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Based.


boooooo

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2021)

More piracy for Capcom


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2021)

They're banking hard on allowing literally everyone but themselves to make the games. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Don't even be surprised if they F2P Castlevania just to cash in on the show.



Sub-Weapons and Dracula will be added at a later date.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2021)

Would be fucking funny if they outsource to Iga.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2021)

Literally looks like a PS2 game with modern graphics. I loved the last 2 games so I'll get this for sure.


----------



## Karma (Oct 3, 2021)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu  u still here?

Word on the street is mods r getting purged

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2021)

Karma said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu  u still here?
> 
> Word on the street is mods r getting purged



I'm still here LMAO.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2021)

But I changed the thread title just in case

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Majorian (Oct 4, 2021)

I think you are safe, Kurisu. I am merely your friendly last great Roman emperor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2021)

I know a certain @Deathbringerpt that wouldn't appreciate how this remaster looks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I know a certain @Deathbringerpt that wouldn't appreciate how this remaster looks



Already saw it and NOP'd right out of there. Not even the own developers can get their shit straight, it's amazing. I got the original versions on Xbone and Steam. I'm good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Majorian (Oct 4, 2021)

Speaking of remakes and remasters

Whatever happened to the Prince of Persia: Sands of Time one?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2021)

Majorian said:


> Speaking of remakes and remasters
> 
> Whatever happened to the Prince of Persia: Sands of Time one?



Ubisoft


----------



## Majorian (Oct 4, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ubisoft


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ubisoft



I think they asked their Indian Customer Service office to make the game or something.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Already saw it and NOP'd right out of there. Not even the own developers can get their shit straight, it's amazing. I got the original versions on Xbone and Steam. I'm good.



Remasters are gaining somewhat of a reputation. 

Just generic-ify the models and wash out the environments.


----------



## Majorian (Oct 4, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Remasters are gaining somewhat of a reputation.
> 
> Just generic-ify the models and wash out the environments.


I think you are confusing Dice's love of bloom effects there


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 4, 2021)

I've liked some remasters over the years, such as Homeworld and C&C, but this thing has gotten out of hand. Apparently, publishers are at the point where they're too scared to sanction a single new idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2021)

*Mana series gaining some steam*

Square suit: MOBISHITIFICATION BEAMU

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2021)

I was like what's this, but it's Bloodborne news.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2021)

This will never get old

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2021)

Silent Hill ain't dead

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Silent Hill ain't dead



There was a football here. It's gone now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Silent Hill ain't dead


You could believe that EA actually was only making their first game despite being one of the largest game makers in the world. How come most game companies have never put out the digital equivalent of a prolapsed anus like they seem to have done so many times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2021)

Mewtwo be thicc


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 5, 2021)

^Saw this post yesterday, though the context was...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> ^Saw this post yesterday, though the context was...



Permission to delete this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 5, 2021)

Redundant, as this homie already deleted an entire demographic, but do whatcha gotta do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2021)

Forever gone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 5, 2021)

They finally stop pretending they would ever finish it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2021)

Who cares? Now make LA Noire 2.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2021)

Yeah it was happening anyways. Just took longer due to the backlash.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2021)

I don’t understand the whole game engine shit but is it being used to spruce up the graphics or could these have actually been remade?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 5, 2021)

No they just ported the games to a modern engine, this makes improving the visuals, adding more npcs, cars, etc... and whatever other changes easier than trying to work with the limitations of the old engine.


----------



## Majorian (Oct 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Who cares? Now make LA Noire 2.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Never happening with Nu Rockstar sadly


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mewtwo be thicc


He’s got a fupa


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2021)

Now do a Megaman and Mario handshake


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2021)

I've clapped 10 dollar whores with more shame than this guy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2021)

Anyone from the OG Team would legit be a good addition for the game. They were all super appealing. The DLC characters is when shit started getting super stale.

Now as far as deserving an actual slot goes. Not really.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Mana series gaining some steam*
> 
> Square suit: MOBISHITIFICATION BEAMU



Always remember, kids. HD graphics and mobishit are the main reasons why AA gaming is all but gone!

Thank God for indies. And Suda51/Swery.


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2021)

GunGrave GORE with Ikumi Nakamura

This shit gonna be mad fire yo

-

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Always remember, kids. HD graphics and mobishit are the main reason why AA gaming is all but gone!
> 
> Thank God for indies. And Suda51/Swery.



Can't joke about it anymore when the jokes write themselves. Like seriously, any franchise that gains just a tad bit of steam it immediately gets a mobile game.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Anyone from the OG Team would legit be a good addition for the game. They were all super appealing. The DLC character is when shit started getting super stale.
> 
> Now as far as deserving an actual slot goes. Not really.



Not saying D.va, Pharah, or Lucio wouldn't be cool as hell. Just the act of begging that's shameful. This aint an obscure indie dev trying to plug their game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2021)

Krory said:


> GunGrave GORE with Ikumi Nakamura
> 
> This shit gonna be mad fire yo
> 
> -



Fuck Stranger of Paradise, this is gonna be the awesomely outdated PS2 turbo edgy game we all need.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck Stranger of Paradise, this is gonna be the awesomely outdated PS2 turbo edgy game we all need.


I'm glad Nakamura left that shit Ghostwire game that the rest of the devs were clearly butchering and went on to something better.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 7, 2021)

Koichi Sugiyama - composer of Dragon Quest - has passed away

RIP Legend

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## JayK (Oct 7, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 









On the official Square store right next to 2 Aerith figure pre orders.

Square pls, just do the remake.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2021)

Almost spilled my coffee at that price.

God damn.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2021)

Hugh. The main Yakuza producers actually did leave Sega to join Tencent. They left the series with a pretty competent team and confirmed Yauza 8 is on its way but hearing China poaching old guard devs to make what will be neutered crap at the end of the day is just depressing.


----------



## Krory (Oct 8, 2021)

Yo I'm sorry but this section banner is kinda hot garbage.

Tho fits the new site name I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2021)

Should've called the MC UnSnake

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh I remember this. I think Vinesauce played the demo at one point. 

Very amusing game with a lot of love put into it. Not often that video game writing legitimately makes me laugh.
 I completely forgot about it, though. I guess they're finished with it now. Will likely pick this one up.


----------



## JayK (Oct 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Almost spilled my coffee at that price.
> 
> God damn.


What about 230 bucks for this splendid quality.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Should've called the MC UnSnake


Liquid Worm


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah it was happening anyways. Just took longer due to the backlash.


I need to get in there and make some quick buys so that I can hoard them Vita games. I already have Persona 3 on PS3


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2021)

I love it when you get stuck in a metroidvania, drop it for a couple months, come back to it, find the same place you were stuck at, and then figure out how to progress a few minutes later after doing something by mistake.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2021)

Rockstar really announced GTA trilogy 

Fuck, why can't they give us GTA6?


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 11, 2021)

Why fix what isn't broke? In fact, why not re-package and re-sell what isn't broke to add another bucket of cocaine in the executive boardroom?

Todd Howard's been living the dream for ten years now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 14, 2021)

> Frankly, _RDR 2_'s realistic world only impresses me the same way I'd be impressed if you drank a liter of cooking oil, more so by the effort than the wisdom behind it, because so little of what you see and do in _RDR 2_ is actually fulfilling on a story or challenge level; the horse going plop-plops sums it all up nicely. I can't envision a scenario in which a lack of horse plops would knock a half-star off an otherwise-perfect score, but there it is, a drop in an ocean of pointless decadence. And this isn't one line of code, "Horse_plopplops = 1"; someone had to texture and animate it, and trawl sound effect libraries for the ideal "plop-plops" sound, and they could've been using that time to cradle their children, or make something creatively fulfilling like . The fact that someone had to do it for their job makes me think of a restaurant manager loudly humiliating a waiter 'cos he thinks it'll impress the customer; well, it doesn't, Mr. Rockstar, and now I'm going to have to be very cautious about ordering the meatballs.



-Zero Punctuation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 14, 2021)

I feel like we just had this conversation in the Metroid thread.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2021)

Genuinely curious; have people collectively decided that crowbcat's videos aren't attractive anymore given finer details and lost environment interactivity between gaming generations is 60% of his schtick or no?

Not that that post isn't cringe mind you, but it's cringe much in the same way that the female costumes in MK11 are cringe despite me usually not having a problem with more conservative designs. In that I vibe with the overall idea, but how it's conveyed is retarded.

Graphical fidelity and its implications is something I've been pondering on and off about for a while now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2021)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2021)

Too much money to be fuckin' frank.

Who's the sucker, I wonder?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 14, 2021)

How much would this place go for if it were still called Narutofan?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2021)

Every user would have to _pay _the company offering to take it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Genuinely curious; have people collectively decided that crowbcat's videos aren't attractive anymore given finer details and lost environment interactivity between gaming generations is 60% of his schtick or no?
> 
> Not that that post isn't cringe mind you, but it's cringe much in the same way that the female costumes in MK11 are cringe despite me usually not having a problem with more conservative designs. In that I vibe with the overall idea, but how it's conveyed is retarded.



It's all about context. Crowbat's shows when a certain video game doesn't go the extra mile when it comes to the experience the game is supposed to give. Shit like the Gears of Wars comparison where Gears 5 just feels like a lamer version of 3 with poor visual feedback, while 3 really sold the gore and visceral crunch of the gunfights. It's not just blind hate about lack of TECHNOLOGY. People always dug that kind of shit.

But the more Rockstar/Sony games are released, the more this specific kind of AAA consumer zombie retard thinks that something like God of War, which is an action game no matter how much it tries to sell itself as something else, should have needless technology that has 0 bearings on what the game is trying to do. We also got some people talking shit about how they're recycling animations of him entering a boat, like that fucking matters in any way. They're obsessed with it.



Shirker said:


> Graphical fidelity and its implications is something I've been pondering on and off about for a while now.



The more I think about it, the more I realize that I just kinda don't care. Diminishing returns hit hard in too many aspects and most games just need to appeal to as many people as possible which usually stops them from focusing on gameplay complexity or something truly new - they're also more prone to RoI bullshit tactics which can either be right in the forefront of the game or just annoyingly in the background.

There'll always be some Studios that go against this tide but in general, I'm not really into your typical AAA anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 15, 2021)

I remember watching one of Hugo Martin's Doom Eternal playthrough streams where he said the reason Eternal doesn't have Deathmatch mode is because that was Doom 2016's thing and they want each game to have it's own unique feel. I can almost kiss him for that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's all about context. Crowbat's shows when a certain video game doesn't go the extra mile when it comes to the experience the game is supposed to give. Shit like the Gears of Wars comparison where Gears 5 just feels like a lamer version of 3 with poor visual feedback, while 3 really sold the gore and visceral crunch of the gunfights. It's not just blind hate about lack of TECHNOLOGY. People always dug that kind of shit.
> 
> But the more Rockstar/Sony games are released, the more this specific kind of AAA consumer zombie retard thinks that something like God of War, which is an action game no matter how much it tries to sell itself as something else, should have needless technology that has 0 bearings on what the game is trying to do. We also got some people talking shit about how they're recycling animations of him entering a boat, like that fucking matters in any way. They're obsessed with it.
> 
> ...


I feel like only few companies are making the kinds of AAA games that I even want to play. Like I love most of the stuff Sony is doing story-wise, but I get so tired of how people are obsessed with photo realism and every game having to have every feature you can cram in there. Not everything needs a shitty multi player mode in it or online components at all. I really don't like online games most of the time and the more that it is required of me to go online the more likely I am to check out. 

And the thing that I think is at the kind of heart of it is this idea that games need to draw in everyone. You have whole franchises basically killed by shit studios like EA because they had to draw in everyone for Dead Space 3 oh and also micro transaction the fuck out of them for a game that they already probably won't like. 

Maybe it was the worst a few years ago when Resident Evil tried to stick like four different competing games into RE6, but I still feel that energy and you can see it on display with something like Metroid Dread or Hades comes out and there are people out there going "where is the online shit and multiplayer connectivity. Also, these games look like shit." 

Like oh fuck off, not everything needs to be open world, tower climber, first person, games with a character maker for a guy you'll never see and a Hollywood star for the studio to use in all their promotion.


----------



## Simon (Oct 15, 2021)

i bought resetera

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2021)

You ARE playing Castlevania to get in the Halloween spirit, right?

RIGHT.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm currently playing the FF7 Remake so no.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2021)

God of War on PC


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> God of War on PC



So weird seeing God of War of PC but hey, if Uncharted got it, why wouldn't Dad of War.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 21, 2021)

All matter must eventually gravitate towards a point of maximum sensibleness.


----------



## Xebec (Oct 21, 2021)

nvidia leak might be legit

ff9 remake and tactics/chrono cross remasters


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> nvidia leak might be legit
> 
> ff9 remake and tactics/chrono cross remasters


Really don't like FF9.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 21, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Really don't like FF9.


FF9 is better than FF7 by almost every metric.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm definitely on the "FF9 was great" train, but I'm not on the "FF7 wasn't as great as people say it was" train yet. The only metrics I'd say FF9 soundly beats FF7 on are "sprite quality" and "number of fantastic rat women".

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2021)

Looks like generic slop but hey, they got the setpiece from Uncharted 1. 

Yay?


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 22, 2021)

Well, I've always found Uncharted boring even when I got to press buttons, so going full 2 hour cutscene shouldn't affect my experience too much.

I've never really understood this obsession with realism and cinematic storytelling. I thought one of the reasons we play videogames is to get away from reality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm the opposite; truly never got why guys like Croshaw would get a wad up their ass about it. Games like Witcher or Watch Dogs bore the shit out of me too much visually to try them, but the way I always saw it is that the creative world is a waste of time without variety. if everything was Mario nothing would be. I do think we went too far over the years, though.

Anyway, I've always just sorta passively respected the Uncharted series even if the game itself didn't really appeal to me, so I might give the movie a watch... Holland is still just such a weird-ass casting choice. I keep trying to get my brain to accept what's in front of me, but the only thing I can do is think "aww, look at widdle Holland, cosplaying as vidja game indiana jones man". 

The guy's main appeal is that he refuses to finish puberty despite being, like, 26. Why is he playing a chiseled jaw, wisecracking psychopath?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 22, 2021)

Here we go again, officially this time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Looks like generic slop but hey, they got the setpiece from Uncharted 1.
> 
> Yay?



Kinda feels like Uncle Sully is taking Teen Nathan Drake outside of town for a special "bonding" time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 22, 2021)

Well, since Sombra has implied McCree wasn't his real name to begin with, I guess it's a good way to reconcile this shit, but I still think the scumbag dev should've changed HIS name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2021)

McCree was just cooler.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> McCree was just cooler.



Werd. Cole Cassidy sounds like some loser indie wrestler with deep rooted arrested development. He thinks he outgrew WWE's Attitude era, but deep down, he wanted to be part of it more than anything. 

@Shirker come take your fired shots hoe.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Werd. Cole Cassidy sounds like some loser indie wrestler with deep rooted arrested development. He thinks he outgrew WWE's Attitude era, but deep down, he wanted to be part of it more than anything.
> 
> @Shirker come take your fired shots hoe.

Reactions: Like 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 22, 2021)

Oh hell yeah. Haunted Chocolatier will be my new jam for sure.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 23, 2021)

The primal autism is so fiercely real that I can't even tell who won or who lost sometimes. I fucking laughed too much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The primal autism is so fiercly real that I can't even tell who won or who lost sometimes. I fucking laughed too much.



Yeah the FGC (Fighting Game Clowns) is some funny shit. But it also proves how companies shouldn't put these idiots above the games' fun and style factors. Look at all those clips, literally none of them were about the games themselves. Sakurai/Nintendo knew this from the beginning and just focused on the game being a fucking game instead of this e-sports hustle. 

"Yeah but it gives the game exposure"  

Just how many average Joes or Nomrie Suzans you think are gonna tune in to a bunch of oversized children trying their best to cosplay WWE and failing miserably.  

The more fighting game devs distances themselves from this crowd the better. 

Case in point, Capcom fighting games started to really suck the minute they hired  Combo "The Function man" Fiend. 

Sorry, but as a normie fighting game fan that appreciates the style and whole art and fun aspects that fighting games used to offer and should always strive for, this shit hit close to home. 

/mini-rant

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The primal autism is so fiercely real that I can't even tell who won or who lost sometimes. I fucking laughed too much.



I got an on-again-off-again relationship with these bruvs, man.

Like, on the one hand, i do got genuine respect for people that put in hours to get really really good at stuff like fighting games and speedrunning, a lot of local and weekly tournies are good watches for when i'm doodling or doing chores, and I've got irl friends that are part of the scene that have helped me become not-as-trash at these games. I honestly enjoy fighting games way more as an adult than I ever had as a kid, and I ADORED fighting games as a kid.

Oooon the other hand, the overall toxicity that plagues the scene, their tendency to get bent out of shape over the most inane shit like wifi-indicators, and their weird rivalry with the Smash scene, apparently blissfully unaware that as far as every other normal human is concerned, , all of it tends to give me pause. Because of it, I've been apprehensive for years about doing anything more than dipping my toes in and watching from a safe distance.

How I feel about them depends on the day most times.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Case in point, Capcom fighting games started to really suck the minute they hired Combo "The Function man" Fiend.



Eh... I mean... kind've a poor example real talk. Like, a *really *poor one, considering the FGC clowned on that shit just as much as everyone else did, not to mention the fact while I don't know jack about Combofiend, I know enough about how game companies think to know that the guy was obviously reading from a script. That whole debacle was intended to protect Capcom and Didney for thinking they could get away with producing a game on a development budget of 37 dollars and a used mop dotted with mouse droppings.

I think a better one would be Street Fighter 5. I was gonna say "the troubled _release_ of Street Fighter 5", but really the entire game in general is coated in the artificiality and feigned excitement of a fuckin' Six Flags amusement park due to their decision to hitch their  wagon to eSports fluff. Still, the release was special because the game dropped in a grossly unfinished state partially because (from what I heard) they were focusing on advertising to, and making features for, the FGC first and then everyone else later. It ended up pulling itself out of that state eventually, but I still remember the days when SFV was *barely *a game, and in real danger of dying outright.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Eh... I mean... kind've a poor example real talk. Like, a *really *poor one, considering the FGC clowned on that shit just as much as everyone else did, not to mention the fact while I don't know jack about Combofiend, I know enough about how game companies think to know that the guy was obviously reading from a script.



Eh... Just because you want to pander to a certain crowd doesn't mean you'll succeed. Combofiend was obviously trying to compensate by trying to win points with that pro esports crowd when the casual normie crowd was shitting on the game with every piece of info, screen, or trailer released. He idiotically ended up alienating everyone. 



Shirker said:


> That whole debacle was intended to protect Capcom and Didney for thinking they could get away with producing a game on a development budget of 37 dollars and a used mop dotted with mouse droppings.


Regardless if it was to protect a corporate decision or not. "Characters are functions" is not something corporate would even think of or use as an excuse. Combofiend used intricate examples on how Ultron replaced Magneto because both can 8 way dash. You think the guys from Marvel Games came up with that shit?  

Combofiend obviously believed in what he was saying. You can never truly convince me Marvel games and Capcom suits conjured this shit up as an excuse:

*When GameSpot asked Peter and Mike about missing characters like Magneto and Sentinel, they gave a response.

"If you were to actually think about it, these characters are just functions. They're just doing things," said Peter Rosas.

"Magneto, case and point, is a favorite because he has eight-way dash and he's really fast, right? Well guess what, Nova can do the same thing, Captain Marvel can do the same thing. Ultron can do the same thing."
*
_*"It's just the function that people are associating with the character, and there's no shortage of that. We made sure that all proper playstyles can be represented with our current roster."*_

Sure. Maybe it was a means to an end for them, but who uttered those words? Who tried pushing these thoughts out? The fact that he was working on the game just means they were all in this together. And it is the approach Capcom was taking with its fighting games. Still kinda is, sadly. 




Shirker said:


> I think a better one would be Street Fighter 5. I was gonna say "the troubled _release_ of Street Fighter 5", but really the entire game in general is coated in the artificiality and feigned excitement of a fuckin' Six Flags amusement park due to their decision to hitch their wagon to eSports fluff. Still, the release was special because the game dropped in a grossly unfinished state partially because (from what I heard) they were focusing on advertising to, and making features for, the FGC first and then everyone else later. It ended up pulling itself out of that state eventually, but I still remember the days when SFV was *barely *a game, and in real danger of dying outright.





Well. You wont find any disagreement here.  

SFV has some decent stuff. But it is also devoid of soul. The whole package barely feels like coherent mix of features that results in a video game. If there ever was something called an Esport and not a Game, it would probably be SFV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2021)

Man, looking at those comments again. Has this guy ever even liked video games?

Street Fighter EX3 and SVC Choas were all kinds of unbalanced broken garbag, but those games were fucking fun in style and soul. The crazy 90s shonen anime kinda retarded fun.



I'd play literal hours of those games rather than 45 minutes of SFV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2021)

Go on WB. Get that Smash money.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 23, 2021)

Johnny Bravo beating up Ron Weasley is something I would very much like to see.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2021)

What the hell is this awesome shit?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the hell is this awesome shit?



Holy shit, that's fucking awesome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2021)

I mean, how would NR shit up a Smash game anyways? Seems way out of their comfort zone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm surprised Notepad isn't on there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2021)

Yuge RE sale on steam

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2021)

That's cool as hell.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm surprised Notepad isn't on there.



Like talking to your friends over your games?

Too bad, Ubisoft’s on fire.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 27, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 28, 2021)

I finished the DLC for Doom Eternal recently, and holy fuckballs they were not kidding about the Anicent Gods Part 1 difficulty. The two Marauders room is a cake walk compared to the rest of part 1.

Part 2 on the other hand is even easier than the main game IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 29, 2021)

Man, following YouTube content creators feels like you're joining a cult.

I don’t know why I keep clicking on certain clips.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2021)

Man, Belmont's Revenge for the Gameboy is actually a really good game. It's such a giant improvement over the first Castlevania Gameboy game, it's crazy. The rope climbing gimmick is actually really fun and switches the platforming up in a way that hasn't been done ever since. It's also the first CV game with a Belmont boss battle. And the Dracula bullet hell fight is prooooooooobably the hardest Dracula fight in the series. 

 Turns out it was directed by the Rondo of Blood/Symphony of the Night guy. Cool shit. 



Overwatch said:


> Man, following YouTube content creators feels like you're joining a cult.
> 
> I don’t know why I keep clicking on certain clips.



I lose patience with 99% of youtube ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trying to entertain me with their boring nerd personalities but I usually follow guys who have more of a documentary style and I definitely follow gaming documentary accounts like Archipel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2021)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 29, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^not the meaning of the word "respect".)



...

...keep an eye on the news to see my cool mugshot after driving to the houses of this website's mods and breaking and entering for the sole purpose of turning all of their furniture 180°.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 29, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> Man, following YouTube content creators feels like you're joining a cult.
> 
> I don’t know why I keep clicking on certain clips.


That's how you end up with weird shit in your recommended.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 29, 2021)

Something something pipelines 

We bitch and moan about Twitter being a detriment to society (and it is), but YouTube and its algorithm can be just as bad if not worse when it comes to stuff like fostering tribalism, exposing people to desensitizing shit, and VTubers peko


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 29, 2021)

Shirker said:


> VTubers peko


Even as a hardcore weeb, I could never get into VTubers. Only time I enjoyed one was an interview I saw on the Shit Taste(anitube podcast with Gigguk, Anime Man, and someone else) that had Mori Calliope as a guest.


----------



## Karma (Oct 30, 2021)

Bunch of Respawn devs left and made their own studio. This is hilarious since some of these same guys left Activision 10 years ago to make Respawn.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 30, 2021)

Karma said:


> Bunch of Respawn devs left and made their own studio. This is hilarious since some of these same guys left Activision 10 years ago to make Respawn.


best of luck to them honestly.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2021)

Why are they showing the trailer on potato framerate? 

Shit gave me eye corona


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 31, 2021)

It's more cinematic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 31, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> I adore that game, and I wouldn't even touch VH difficulty. It exists solely for spousal trolling.





Deathbringerpt said:


> He wants out. Very Hard is the video game equivalent of handling divorce papers.
> 
> Just play the intro section in normal and then up it to VH when you pass the bullet hell section.





Karma said:


> Very hard is bullshit lol
> 
> Just play on hard, health steal chips trivializes the game anyways


So, it's been a month. I don't play every day, but I've made some progress. I beat the prologue, the first machine boss, and the carnival queen. I took the advice to play prologue on hard, but so far I've played the rest of the game on very hard.

I'm playing really inefficiently. I've upgraded the basic sword once, and I'm relying on my flying robot companion's gun a lot. I've been killed by various wildlife. The machine man, who I don't think has a name yet, wasn't too hard. I actually found group attack from the robots to be more difficult. Their low-range arm swings, which are a joke, I assume, on other game modes are hell. Whenever I entered into close range, I would do okay, but then someone just starts swinging their arms, I don't see any start up animation, and I get killed. So I really relied on staying far while 7S is placed on aggressive, and I let him hit them. Luckily, I didn't need to kill all of them, and I was able to get to the boss. He wasn't difficult. Just annoying to hit, and I ended up getting into close combat and winning after a few tries.

I had a bit of difficulty against the tank boss in the carnival because 7S wouldn't fight at close range if I was too far away, but I rely on my gun to fight, so I just play far. I finally took the step to getting into mid-range and just dodging while I shoot. I tried to get in close and paid the price a few times. I finally won just staying close enough to get 7S to fight but far enough to give me time to dodge.

The carnival queen was a bit of a challenge. The first half took some time getting used to, but I eventually got to the point where I could clear the first half without issues. I made the mistake of attacking the androids in the crowd the first few times until I realized that they're distractions. The hacking sequence was annoying, but I was very close to beating her on my first night on her, and I did beat her after 4 attempts on the second night. It just took a lot of jumping on my part. Once again, I relied on my gun, run, and aggressive 7S strategy.

I need to get better weapons. I'll probably get the spear since it looks like it hits hard but won't give me a clunky playstyle like the heavier weapons give. I also need to learn how to dodge since the gun is too weak to really carry me for the whole game. I need a new pod besides the laser. It's an awful skill with my aim.

I'm in the forest at the moment completing side quests. It's not so bad too far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 31, 2021)

His name is 9S. I'm not sure I kept calling him 7S. In any case, I need to start dodging more.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2021)

Dude, this is heat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> His name is 9S. I'm not sure I kept calling him 7S. In any case, I need to start dodging more.



Just refer to him as the best non-Emil character in the game.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2021)

So I got around to playing this game Omori in celebration of spooky month. Just finished it up last night.

..._fuck me...._

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just refer to him as the best non-Emil character in the game.


I'm liking 2B more so far, but we'll see if he lives up to your hype.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> So I got around to playing this game Omori in celebration of spooky month. Just finished it up last night.
> 
> ..._fuck me...._



How about you crank up your descriptive skills, friend. What's the game about


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How about you crank up your descriptive skills, friend. What's the game about


Ah, my bad. It's one of those Earthbound-ish "cutesy, but holy shit the implications" RPG-maker games, so I keep thinking it's more popular than it is.

It's a JRPG style game that came out last year and basically it's about this kid who's disassociating harder than what seems physically possible. You hop back and forth between different worlds trying to unravel the details to a tragedy he witnessed years ago, interspersed with a quirky tone and sorta macabre sense of humor that one is wont to expect from these sorta games (think OFF, Undertale, DDLC, lb, etc). Also there's psychological horror. There isn't a TON of it, but shit can get fucked and unsettling since it does that thing where it lulls you into a false sense of security with its artstyle.

I happened upon it cuz a streamer I follow played it and I liked what I saw in the first hour. Story gets heavy. Like mad heavy. Like, "I typically don't cry at fiction, but this game grabbed me by the scruff of my neck and shook it out of me anyway" heavy. Here's a trailer


It currently sits somewhere in my top 10 as of now, though, y'know, recency bias and all that. The pay off is huge as long as you don't mind copious amounts of twee.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2021)

@Deathbringerpt consuming some RE lore while we riding some good ol' fashioned RE co-op

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 1, 2021)

Microsoft and Sega are partnering up.


----------



## kluang (Nov 1, 2021)

New Skyrim


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt consuming some RE lore while we riding some good ol' fashioned RE co-op


RE 5 was so much fun. My brother and I played the hell out of the game during high school. Don't think I ever got the chance to play as Sheeva.

Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 2, 2021)

The chinese are getting really good at making video games that look like fake video games that show up in movies when the kids are doing nerdy shit.

I've seen plastic surgery more genuine than this crap.



Shirker said:


> Ah, my bad. It's one of those Earthbound-ish "cutesy, but holy shit the implications" RPG-maker games, so I keep thinking it's more popular than it is.
> 
> It's a JRPG style game that came out last year and basically it's about this kid who's disassociating harder than what seems physically possible. You hop back and forth between different worlds trying to unravel the details to a tragedy he witnessed years ago, interspersed with a quirky tone and sorta macabre sense of humor that one is wont to expect from these sorta games (think OFF, Undertale, DDLC, lb, etc). Also there's psychological horror. There isn't a TON of it, but shit can get fucked and unsettling since it does that thing where it lulls you into a false sense of security with its artstyle.
> 
> ...



Sounds like my kind of shit, actually. The last Earthbound-ish game I played was Lisa - The Painful RPG and that game is the literal definition of less is more. Think Earthbound Madmax where the good guy can't tell the different between saving and torturing a person. It's actually fucking amazing. The expansion isn't as good but still worth a playthrough.

I'll wishlist it. Muchas gracias, faggotron.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt consuming some RE lore while we riding some good ol' fashioned RE co-op



Of all the cool shit we pulled off, you creep on me when I'm on reading time? Come on, bro. Let's fucking flex a bit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sounds like my kind of shit, actually. The last Earthbound-ish game I played was Lisa - The Painful RPG and that game is the literal definition of less is more. Think Earthbound Madmax where the good guy can't tell the different between saving and torturing a person. It's actually fucking amazing. The expansion isn't as good but still worth a playthrough.
> 
> I'll wishlist it. Muchas gracias, faggotron.



No prob, happy to recommend. Game gets very little press despite itself.

And it's spelled "meaning-of-the-word-rescpect-otron"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 2, 2021)

I just look at this image and think: Fuck yeah, Chris Pratt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I just look at this image and think: Fuck yeah, Chris Pratt.



I cant wait till Chris Pratt voices Metroid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I cant wait till Chris Pratt voices Metroid.



You mean Samus or the actual entity known as Metroid?

Reactions: git gud 2


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 2, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I just look at this image and think: Fuck yeah, Chris Pratt.


fuck me



Pilaf said:


> You mean Samus or the actual entity known as Metroid?


Samus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> You mean Samus or the actual entity known as Metroid?



I mean Metroid. You know, Zelda's brother.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2021)

It'll take a bit more but DMC5 is already Itsuno's single most successful game. Almost V million sales. DMC4 Special Edition scratching almost 2 million means DMC4 already hit 5 million.

Hope this cash flow just gives the man more budget to make DD2 awesome. Also, remember when SF5 was a fucking failure of a game? Top 10 list now.

We just talked about this @Charlotte D. Kurisu but RE5 and 6 on the top 10 keep getting sales updates. Those are all PC sales too so that's why we keep seeing sessions online.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2021)

Behold our new gif


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It'll take a bit more but DMC5 is already Itsuno's single most successful game. Almost V million sales. DMC4 Special Edition scratching almost 2 million means DMC4 already hit 5 million.
> 
> Hope this cash flow just gives the man more budget to make DD2 awesome. Also, remember when SF5 was a fucking failure of a game? Top 10 list now.
> 
> We just talked about this @Charlotte D. Kurisu but RE5 and 6 on the top 10 keep getting sales updates. Those are all PC sales too so that's why we keep seeing sessions online.



Village and RE3 are close in sales. which means Capcom will likely go with both formulas going forward, which okay by me. Hated 7, but loved Village. 

Dead Rising 3 selling that much is still weird as fuck. I dont care if it was an exclusive.

I really dont understand why SFV sold this much.  

Half of those REmake 2 sales are from me. It was my go to gift to friends that year 






Deathbringerpt said:


> We just talked about this @Charlotte D. Kurisu but RE5 and 6 on the top 10 keep getting sales updates. Those are all PC sales too so that's why we keep seeing sessions online.



Dude, that is dope as hell. Saw people from all corners of the world. And they were quick to join.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 3, 2021)

Squaresoft fans are legit frustrating. People out here defending this:





Pilaf said:


> You mean Samus or the actual entity known as Metroid?


I mean you're more correct than you know.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 3, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Squaresoft fans are legit frustrating.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 3, 2021)

No it’s the real one


----------



## Xebec (Nov 4, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Behold our new gif


the titty sway

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2021)

The more I watch this, the more I like it. This lacks more self awareness than Shadow the fucking Edgehog.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 4, 2021)

Been spendin' most their lives
Livin' in a stranger's paradise


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2021)

I think this just might be the best VR game out there now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I think this just might be the best VR game out there now.



I hate VR, but shit, that looks fucking cool as hell.


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2021)

I have the game. I got to the part after we meet EL JEFE and Ada saves Leon. Wanted to only play for two hours and ended up playing for 4 and got motion sickness and nausea because I put on smooth flow gameplay so it would be immersive as possible. Had to pass out to remove my sickness.

It was still fun as hell when you put all the gameplay ticks on realistic to be immersive I'll give it that.


----------



## Simon (Nov 11, 2021)

Stopping by just to drop some fortnite news and bounce, kind of my thing now I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2021)

Simon said:


> fortnite news

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 14, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## PinkFlour (Nov 16, 2021)

How come I don't get excited when I play Dead or Alive like I used too

What happened?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 16, 2021)

Anime titties have worn out their appeal for you?


----------



## PinkFlour (Nov 16, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Anime titties have worn out their appeal for you?


I'm not a lesbian or bi


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2021)

PinkFlour said:


> How come I don't get excited when I play Dead or Alive like I used too
> 
> What happened?


I don't know, DOA 6 is a pretty good game though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2021)

Some random Dutch assholes are about to drop some heat.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking awesome.



Didn't know what these games were, so I searched em, gunvalkyrie looks cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't know, DOA 6 is a pretty good game though.



DOA 6 had a severe identity crisis. Tried nerfing down the tits, but ended up embracing them after preorder sales were garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Didn't know what these games were, so I searched em, gunvalkyrie looks cool.



The Otogi games are the arthouse versions of Onimusha with the gameplay of 3. Probably the biggest games FromSoft made aside from Armored Core before they became as Souls Factory.

All good shit. I'll legitimatelly buy a Bone down the line for the BC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 17, 2021)

Lol lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2021)

Karma said:


> Lol lmao



**CD Projekt crunching harder than a chinese child weaving high end sweaters to clear out the hundreds of bugs the game has, delaying the planned DLC for probably years**

T-thanks. You too...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2021)

Someone was wrong on the internet and I sprung to action.


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2021)

Your browser does not support the video tag.
 

Can you tell I've been watching jwong lately?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2021)

They're doing space grafix/physics in RE Engine, which would be a first for them, let's hope they nail this shit.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 19, 2021)

Is Bobby Kotick rotting face-down in a cornfield yet?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're doing space grafix/physics in RE Engine, which would be a first for them, let's hope they nail this shit.



I'm betting this will be their Sad Dad/Daugther game but IN SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE. The style is super distinct from other Capcom crap and they're actually going for a more stylized design on the charaters instead of hyper realistic crap. I'm pretty curious. 



Overwatch said:


> Is Bobby Kotick rotting face-down in a cornfield yet?



I've been vaguely keeping up with it. Considering that even Sony and Microsoft's big guys are telling him to fuck off, no way the people dumping money on Activision want this drama to keep going.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2021)

Pacman collection with a little bit of Arcade Tycoon sprinkled on it. Release a physical and I'll get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Nov 20, 2021)

"Its the BotW of Dark Souls games"

Book it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 21, 2021)

"The Elder Souls".

I don't know how I'm the only one making the obvious TES reference here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2021)

Post your amazing ingame screenshots in this week's Potw gamers 

​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2021)

dope

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> Is Bobby Kotick rotting face-down in a cornfield yet?





Deathbringerpt said:


> I've been vaguely keeping up with it. Considering that even Sony and Microsoft's big guys are telling him to fuck off, no way the people dumping money on Activision want this drama to keep going.


This feels similar to an episode of Succession lol



creaming if true


----------



## Naruto (Nov 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> dope



I love stuff like this. Brings me back to the start of the indie boom, when games like super meat boy, binding of isaac, bit trip runner, vvvvv, I wanna be the guy, braid, all referenced one another and guest starred in each other's games.

Good shit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 24, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2021)

So the Gravity Rush guy just roped DMC4's character designer into his game and damn. I can see him channeling it hard.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2021)

No matter how good, bad, or meh the RE series gets, I pray that it doesn't end for as long as I'm alive, for no other reason than to continue the tradition of Chrisposting.

It is a selfish wish... but it is mine.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2021)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## JayK (Nov 25, 2021)

The World said:


> This feels similar to an episode of Succession lol
> 
> 
> 
> creaming if true


Nah its going to be Xenogears.

Why else would they randomly release a 250€ statue nobody buys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


>




I mean the assets were already there, but still, didn't think they'd actually develope dlc for this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2021)

The World said:


> This feels similar to an episode of Succession lol



Just started watching this series. Good shit.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I mean the assets were already there, but still, didn't think they'd actually develope dlc for this



Weird they didn't do it sooner, really. They're still gonna release some VJ ass mini campaign too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 25, 2021)

JayK said:


> Nah its going to be Xenogears.



Good. Xenogears deserves to be played by more people.


----------



## JayK (Nov 25, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Good. Xenogears deserves to be played by more people.


From 1 people who played the game up to 2 people.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 26, 2021)

Got me a PS5 now. After some data transferring.....it will be time to wipe the PS4 and......say good bye.


----------



## JayK (Nov 26, 2021)

cant wait to have one in 10 years from now

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Xebec (Nov 26, 2021)

JayK said:


> Nah its going to be Xenogears.
> 
> Why else would they randomly release a 250€ statue nobody buys.


xenogears wasn't in the geforce leak


----------



## JayK (Nov 27, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> xenogears wasn't in the geforce leak


and Chrono Cross doesn't have new overpriced merchandise in the Square store


----------



## Xebec (Nov 27, 2021)

JayK said:


> and Chrono Cross doesn't have new overpriced merchandise in the Square store


they've being doing this for years


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Naruto (Nov 28, 2021)

I like battlefield but it could do with fewer releases and longer term support.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 29, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> xenogears wasn't in the geforce leak



Genuinely crushed that the best jrpg ever made is going to be forever stuck with a bad translation and no exposure.


----------



## Xebec (Nov 30, 2021)

cross remaster being real means FF9 remake/tactics remaster and smt v on pc are real


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 1, 2021)

Quantic Dream is making a Star Wars game?!  

As if that franchise doesn't have enough problems...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2021)

Oh no


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2021)

These morons can’t do anything right, can they.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 3, 2021)

BDs are gonna be gone in 10 years...
Downloads in 20....
Optimistic estimate....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2021)

Didn't Nintendo start this tiers trend? Or at least introduced it to the mainstream market?  

Fucking crazy how Xbox seems to have the least evil subscription module out of the console whores.


----------



## Xebec (Dec 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Didn't Nintendo start this tiers trend? Or at least introduced it to the mainstream market?
> 
> Fucking crazy how Xbox seems to have the least evil subscription module out of the console whores.


Microsoft could buy both sony and nintendo and still have plenty of money to spare they can afford the losses by making everything for on GP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2021)

How in the fuck is this a fan animation?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2021)

wtf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2021)

china numba 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2021)

Tails having the same DreamWorks Smile as Sonic is fucking nightmare fuel.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2021)

This should’ve been single player DLC


----------



## JayK (Dec 9, 2021)

finished Endwalker

FFXIV turned its original catastrophic state around with decent reboot in A Realm Reborn to now its current state being the best Final Fantasy they've ever created. Words can't describe what a road playing through that game is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> This should’ve been single player DLC



Did GTAV even have any SP DLC?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did GTAV even have any SP DLC?


There was supposed to but Rockstar started to see how much money Online was making them and they scrapped that for more Online shit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2021)

Blasphemous final expansion came out. Sister borrowed me Zelda's Awakening remake.

Fuck that. Just started another playthrough of God Hand.

Elvis is the best fucking boss ever, PENDEJO.



BlazingInferno said:


> This should’ve been single player DLC



What a fucking waste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2021)

I don't know what these retards were thinking.

Good thing youtube is taking off dislikes. Wouldn't want the community to have a voice. Fuck that.


----------



## Xebec (Dec 10, 2021)

playing around with the matrix UE5 tech demo makes me very excited for DQ12, watching it on youtube doesn't even come close to doing it justice

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2021)

this is a fuckin day 1 preorder let's freakin go. finally, some shantae love


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2021)

Is he a fucking Tekken character


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Xebec (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2021)

Bet you this won't be cancelled.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Xebec (Dec 14, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bet you this won't be cancelled.


chris pratt as mega man or wily

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> chris pratt as mega man or wily


Both!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> chris pratt as mega man or wily


he's so cool


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2021)

Nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2021)

That's hilarious. The servers are bursting at the seams.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Dec 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's hilarious. The servers are bursting at the seams.



The more I hear about this shit the bigger the dumb grin on my face becomes.
Homies literally did the job _too good_.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2021)

I was MIA during the hype, and I gotta say this looks like proper trash. 

I guess next gen triangles can't make a girl walk straight like a normal human being.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 19, 2021)

It's just a promotional tech demo.

However a game dev friend of mine believes it's very unlikely they would create so many high quality assets, animations and complex game mechanics just for a promotional tech demo so it's highly likely they are be working on a proper Matrix game in secret and this was made to test the waters, but I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> It's just a promotional tech demo.
> 
> However a game dev friend of mine believes it's very unlikely they would create so many high quality assets, animations and complex game mechanics just for a promotional tech demo so it's highly likely they are be working on a proper Matrix game in secret and this was made to test the waters, but I guess we will have to wait and see.



Aren't the assets self-fulfilling? For lack of better term, like this shit is supposed to be dynamic. Anyways, still looks mediocre. Especially the animations and physics.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 19, 2021)

I don't know I'm no game dev, but he's a professional and he looked at this and immediately thought that, notice he has no inside info, he was just as surprised as the rest of us when this dropped out of nowhere, it's just an educated guess based on his experience.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas to you all.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 25, 2021)

*Steam Has Reportedly Been Banned In China*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2021)

China bros, are you okay?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Xmas, you humongous ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Sinoka said:


> *Steam Has Reportedly Been Banned In China*



Huh. All that work to separate western steam from China steam was a big bucket of nothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2021)

You niggas better be havin' some XMas cheer

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2021)

Shirker said:


> You niggas better be havin' some XMas cheer

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2021)

Was just thinking we should get DMC6


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2021)

Legend of the Furrylda not looking too shabby tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2021)

My eyes


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2021)

This is why every game should a pc mod

Reactions: Jackpot! 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2021)

To anyone nominating me for any member awards, y'all are sweet as fuck but I've been effectively dead for over a year, I'd be surprised if I had over 12 posts in 2021  

I'll pussy out of that category right away too, btw.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 29, 2021)

Naruto said:


> To anyone nominating me for any member awards, y'all are sweet as fuck but I've been effectively dead for over a year, I'd be surprised if I had over 12 posts in 2021
> 
> I'll pussy out of that category right away too, btw.



A gente ama-te na mesma.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2021)

No one told me Video Game Twitter was GOATed. The amount of dumpage on that ignorant Bloomberg article really warms my heart

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 30, 2021)

I'll give that guy extra points for those 2 Jill Valentine pictures side by side.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2021)

There are people trying to fight back against all those examples by going "yeah, but they're attractive tho", and they're getting rightfully shouted down by everybody with a brain.

It's always nice to be reminded that we're not becoming as collectively braindead as I oft fear we are, it's just that folks have long since gotten tired of arguing with these clowns and have opted to pipe down until articles like this get them really, *really *agitated enough to show themselves.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 30, 2021)

The lack of The Boss among those female characters disturbs me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2021)

I'd say Shantae missing kinda sucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2021)

Shirker said:


> There are people trying to fight back against all those examples by going "yeah, but they're attractive tho", and they're getting rightfully shouted down by everybody with a brain.
> 
> It's always nice to be reminded that we're not becoming as collectively braindead as I oft fear we are, it's just that folks have long since gotten tired of arguing with these clowns and have opted to pipe down until articles like this get them really, *really *agitated enough to show themselves.



Well, it was obvious ragebait. But the responses were better than I anticipated. Peeps just named dope female characters that existed long before this Tae Kim person had their first nut. Also, they high-key called Aloy ugly, which I mean, I wont disagree with.


----------



## Karma (Dec 30, 2021)

The writer is at Reserera crying abt hows hes getting cyber bullied on twitter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well, it was obvious ragebait. But the responses were better than I anticipated. Peeps just named dope female characters that existed long before this Tae Kim person had their first nut. Also, they high-key called Aloy ugly, which I mean, I wont disagree with.


I think she looks nice enough, but honestly the fact that the character is being paraded around by certain types like Tae Kim because she's average lookin' says a LOT of stuff about them that I don't think they realize.

Stuff like: "It's super fun to backhand the hell out of the face model this character is based on" and "How physically attractive a fictional character is or isn't is just as if not more important to us than it is to those chuds we like to mock", and "I'm unaware that the developers don't actually give a shit, because they lent the property to MiHoYo so they could put her in Genshin and in that game "

It's all so damn performative.... that's one of the bigger things that's got me all moody these days. Authenticity? Throw it in the trash. Words/actions can't stand on their own anymore, gotta put on a *show* in service of whatever retarded point ya gotta make because the art of the grift is an entire culture now. And that's everywhere btw, not just the "Aloy is a brave design cuz she's HIDEOUS" types. It's just that this particular article stands out because it's an _actual ad_, apparently. Oof....



Karma said:


> The writer is at Reserera crying abt hows hes getting cyber bullied on twitter



Good


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 30, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2021)

Karma said:


> The writer is at Reserera crying abt hows hes getting cyber bullied on twitter


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2021)

Shirker said:


> It's just that this particular article stands out because it's an _actual ad_, apparently. Oof....





Shirker said:


> it's an _actual ad_





Shirker said:


> ad




Wait, I didn't actually read it... Wait!! WHAT????? 

Oh no, Sony.. What is you doing?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2021)

tbf, I spoke a bit out of turn. I don't think it's a _straight up_ ad, more like a terribly obvious payoff.
According to some of the people dunking on him, anyway. Conflicts of interest and shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2021)

Still a chance I'll get the game cuz kickass dinobots. Sucks about all the baggage tho.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2021)

Happy Holidays ya filthy animals!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2021)

I suck at Valorant guys. I just can't seem to improve. Bronze for life.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 31, 2021)

Shirker said:


> There are people trying to fight back against all those examples by going "yeah, but they're attractive tho", and they're getting rightfully shouted down by everybody with a brain.
> 
> It's always nice to be reminded that we're not becoming as collectively braindead as I oft fear we are, it's just that folks have long since gotten tired of arguing with these clowns and have opted to pipe down until articles like this get them really, *really *agitated enough to show themselves.



Of course the writer would ignore the incredibly wide pool of characters out there because, in their bubbled perfect representation, if a female character doesn't fit her criteria of "She's only a great character is she doesn't look sexy", their personalities and accomplishments throughout their "careers" as female protagonists don't count. 

As an industry, video games had strong women much faster and organically than the movie industry and this was long before people with the *MESSAGE* started popping out of the woodwork but acknowledging someone like Bayonetta, who came from the head of a guy but creatively conceptualized by at least 3 different women, would be _problematic_. 

And those examples only scratched the surface of great characters out there. It's just almost comedic how you're having these "Okay, NOW we have some good characters" articles in 202 fucking 1. It's almost like the person writing the article hasn't played enough games to have an informed opinion or simply doesn't care cause she only has 1 thing she wants to say.

It's not even that Aloy needs to be attractive. It's like whatever, not every character needs to be. But we don't need to politicize a butter face just because. This isn't the fashion industry. Your Returnals and Horizons are more than welcome to exist but I don't need to see them as agenda mouthpieces. 



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> The lack of The Boss among those female characters disturbs me.



True.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 2


----------



## JayK (Dec 31, 2021)

Yeah not like Endwalker released literally few days ago aswell, one of the biggest SE launches in forever in which a woman plays a key role.

Ah yeah I forgot she's pretty so she doesn't count, mb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2021)

Most of our video game themed emotes are female based btw

     


I singlehandedly fixed sexism. I will accept my Nobel peace prize now.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 31, 2021)

Greetings imperial citizens, are we oppressing gamers today?

Reactions: Jackpot! 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Greetings imperial citizens, are we oppressing gamers today?



Y-Yes?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 31, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Greetings imperial citizens, are we oppressing gamers today?


Always


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year everyone. Wishing you and all your family, friends, and loved ones a happy and healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New year my gaming brothers and sisters.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 1, 2022)

Merry New Year!!! 


Beef jerky time!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 1, 2022)

Embrace piracy.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Embrace piracy.



@Naruto you got yourself some new Nakama

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JayK (Jan 1, 2022)

Square 1 day late for the cursed moment of the year.

I wouldnt be surprised if people give them the middle finger and pirate in the future.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2022)

Cloud's Limit Break in Remake 2 will be Blockchain Slash


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2022)

Universe hilarious as fuck showing me this after I just voted for them in our year end awards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2022)

Meanwhile at Square Enix headquarters...


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy New Years guys hope you kill all your big bads

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 2, 2022)

To be fair, Square has dabbled in NFTs for quite a while.

*N*ice

*F*ucking

*T*itties

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 2, 2022)

the eShop had some deals on 3DS games, so I turned that bad boy on for the first time in months and bought Severed, SMT IV, and RE Mercenaries 3D. Currently, a lot of ATLUS games on sale on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2022)

Reminder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2022)

Epic fighting game commentator guy got out of retirement to do a moe fighter


----------



## JayK (Jan 2, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Universe hilarious as fuck showing me this after I just voted for them in our year end awards


I am a huge XIV stan and still would never even consider voting for them.

Square outside of CBU3 is an absolute shitshow and has been for a long time.

XIV is the last amazing Square game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 2, 2022)

Shame but true. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Reminder



Why do people like this series again? Just pure nostalgia?



JayK said:


> I am a huge XIV stan and still would never even consider voting for them.
> 
> Square outside of CBU3 is an absolute shitshow and has been for a long time.
> 
> XIV is the last amazing Square game.



Meh, as far as AAA companies go, they're pretty fucking stupid but they also oddly have some of the most varied portfolio of games out there right now. They release shit like that's literally A or AA alongside their mostly retarded AAA projects.

I'm not even that much of a SE fan because a lot of their stuff usually don't appeal to me, especially modern SE's lineup. And it's hard to pay much attention to them when the artist and writers run their biggest projects to the ground and drag development for years and years but it's clear that there's still plenty of people on producer roles within the compay who allow smaller and more distinct games get their time in the limelight. I respect them for that. Yoko Taro's recent success probably helped them being less strict with smaller games too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 3, 2022)

This Urien was beating my Chun in 3s, so after I lost a round I typed "nice footsies".

They go "I don't know what that is".

Chad Thundercock.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2022)

Crazy how these look like gen 8 pokemon


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2022)

Damn, Brazillians need some urgent patching for 2022.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 4, 2022)

Eddy on delay based.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2022)

Naruto said:


> This Urien was beating my Chun in 3s, so after I lost a round I typed "nice footsies".
> 
> They go "I don't know what that is".
> 
> Chad Thundercock.



It's possible they know what it is, but calls it/comprehends it as something different. I knew about bunnyhopping for years before knowing it's called bunnyhopping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Jan 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Crazy how these look like gen 8 pokemon


because those are AI generated aswell

cant afford to pay designers as a smol indie company


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2022)

Remaster bros will never know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 5, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2022)

Fuck my asshole, that's rad as heck.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm at my limit with your bullshit, Konami.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2022)

Japanese devs were doing fine for a couple of year so their retardation cycle dictates they start with their bullshit arc now. Although tbf, Konami never ended theirs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck my asshole, that's rad as heck.





Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm at my limit with your bullshit, Konami.



THE DUALITY OF MAN.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Jan 6, 2022)

I've more or less come to terms with the fact that Castlevania is over.

Now we have Bloodstained.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> THE DUALITY OF MAN.




To be fair, Limited Run does 80% of the heavy lifting. Konami would basically give them the software and licensing.


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2022)

Sony needs to buy out Konami, its the only way well get good games from their IPs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2022)

Karma said:


> Sony needs to buy out Konami, its the only way well get good games from their IPs



Your go to solution for one shitty company to unshit itself is for another shitty company to buy it?

Can't wait for the Last of Somas tho

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Your go to solution for one shitty company to unshit itself is for another shitty company to buy it?
> 
> Can't wait for the Last of Somas tho


Naughty Dog is too far its own ass to take an IP they didnt create (Drukman's conceited ass might make a plea for MG tho)

Nibbas at Bluepoint, Insomniac, Housemarque and Kojima would likely be the ones leading the charge

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2022)

Karma said:


> Naughty Dog is too far its own ass to take an IP they didnt create (Drukman's conceited ass might make a plea for MG tho)
> 
> Nibbas at Bluepoint, Insomniac, Housemarque and Kojima would likely be the ones leading the charge



None of those fill me with confidence to make a good Vania game. Mercurysteam needed a fucking decade + Nintendo dictatorship to bust out Dread. Insomniac can probably do a decent Lords of Shadow reboot... Probably... but that's not what Vania needs really.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2022)

New IP of a tired open world game in the most oversaturated horror setting in existence sold 8 mil

Sony: huge failure. scusting. bust out the torture rack..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 6, 2022)

I don't understand why anyone particularly cares what happens to the IP itself unless someone like Igarashi gets to work on it. Same with Metal Gear and Kojima.


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> None of those fill me with confidence to make a good Vania game. Mercurysteam needed a fucking decade + Nintendo dictatorship to bust out Dread. Insomniac can probably do a decent Lords of Shadow reboot... Probably... but that's not what Vania needs really.


I think 2D vania is dead, theres very few 3A studios that would invest in them instead of the LoS style games.

Housemarque have made a bunch of good shooter games in 2D, 3D and top down perspective. There isnt a bette studio out there to make a contra game.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> New IP of a tired open world game in the most oversaturated horror setting in existence sold 8 mil
> 
> Sony: huge failure. scusting. bust out the torture rack..


The games director is dragging Sony on Twitter lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 6, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm at my limit with your bullshit, Konami.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 6, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck my asshole, that's rad as heck.






A third party company is doing better than Konami.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2022)

Naruto said:


> I don't understand why anyone particularly cares what happens to the IP itself unless someone like Igarashi gets to work on it. Same with Metal Gear and Kojima.



Bro, you already ripped my heart out. Don't need to step on it too.  



Karma said:


> I think 2D vania is dead, theres very few 3A studios that would invest in them instead of the LoS style games.
> 
> Housemarque have made a bunch of good shooter games in 2D, 3D and top down perspective. There isnt a bette studio out there to make a contra game.



We thought 2D Metroid was dead too. You don't need a AAA dev to handle Castlevania just as SEGA didn't need a AAA dev to handle Streets of Rage.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 6, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> New IP of a tired open world game in the most oversaturated horror setting in existence sold 8 mil
> 
> Sony: huge failure. scusting. bust out the torture rack..



When the game market crashes again, it's not gonna be due to the slow and painful hemorrhaging of sales due to poor quality control and ill-advised pump & dump releases of games based on non-game ips. Nah, the industry's too self-sustaining for that at this point.

It'll be because of bloated sales projections, in service of an unsustainable practice of chasing ever-increasing profit in order keep investors happy. It'll eventually collapse in on itself. When profits consistently fall short, solely because of the pesky reality of simply _not having enough dollars in our universe_ to keep up with what suits demand they live up to, *that* is when we get to start over.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm mostly joking, but am I?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> New IP of a tired open world game in the most oversaturated horror setting in existence sold 8 mil
> 
> Sony: huge failure. scusting. bust out the torture rack..



Sony shits so much fucking money that they will literally tell an 8 MILLION SELLER that the Devs suck dick because the game didn't receive universal empty praise like LoU and Sushi Ghosts.

The more things change, the more they stay the same. 



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> A third party company is doing better than Konami.



Might get that keychain.



Naruto said:


> I've more or less come to terms with the fact that Castlevania is over.
> 
> Now we have Bloodstained.



Speaking of which, they could be a liiiiiiiiiiiiiiitle more outspoken about the DLC. Bloodstained is great and all but god damn, the output is so fucking slow.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> New IP of a tired open world game in the most oversaturated horror setting in existence sold 8 mil
> 
> Sony: huge failure. scusting. bust out the torture rack..


8 million at what price? How much did it cost to patch? How much did they spend on the ad push? How much actual money did it make. 

It's like it's obvious why the game was considered a failure. It was delayed and came out buggy. Are people going to talk about Cyberpunk like everyone was wrong about it when it is finally fixed?


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> 8 million at what price? How much did it cost to patch? How much did they spend on the ad push? How much actual money did it make.
> 
> It's like it's obvious why the game was considered a failure. It was delayed and came out buggy. Are people going to talk about Cyberpunk like everyone was wrong about it when it is finally fixed?


FF15 was in dev hell for over a decade and only needed 5 million to break even

8 million for Days Gone is insane

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 6, 2022)

Those first party games financed by Sony are not really made with the purpose of selling, the main purpose is to increase the Playstation brand reputation, prestige and appeal to keep on selling consoles, Days Gone sold well but the game had a meh reception and was quickly forgotten by everyone, therefore in Sony's eyes it failed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Those first party games financed by Sony are not really made with the purpose of selling, the main purpose is to increase the Playstation brand reputation, prestige and appeal to keep on selling consoles, Days Gone sold well but the game had a meh reception and was quickly forgotten by everyone, therefore in *Sony's eyes it failed*.



This being the operative part of your post. Sony considering this an abject failure is some retarded mental gymnastics of what's considered quality.



Karma said:


> The games director is dragging Sony on Twitter lmao



Can you blame him? I mean, it doesn't deserve to be lauded as a masterpiece. But then again, neither does the Sony exclusives. Dude made them a shit load of money and just go shafted because of metacritic showed the yellow piss score of mediocrity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2022)

Karma said:


> FF15 was in dev hell for over a decade and only needed 5 million to break even
> 
> 8 million for Days Gone is insane


You just ignored everything I said. Sales numbers aren’t money


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2022)

Shirker said:


> When the game market crashes again, it's not gonna be due to the slow and painful hemorrhaging of sales due to poor quality control and ill-advised pump & dump releases of games based on non-game ips. Nah, the industry's too self-sustaining for that at this point.
> 
> It'll be because of bloated sales projections, in service of an unsustainable practice of chasing ever-increasing profit in order keep investors happy. It'll eventually collapse in on itself. When profits consistently fall short, solely because of the pesky reality of simply _not having enough dollars in our universe_ to keep up with what suits demand they live up to, *that* is when we get to start over.
> 
> ...



I remember the Capcom sales expectations from nearly a decade ago. Not sure if it's true, but I read that Capcom wanted Dead Rising to do GTA numbers. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Sony shits so much fucking money that they will literally tell an 8 MILLION SELLER that the Devs suck dick because the game didn't receive universal empty praise like LoU and Sushi Ghosts.
> 
> The more things change, the more they stay the same.



If the creators aren't drowning in the overflood of Journo jizz and drool praising the game's rope physics and forgiveness mechanics then it's considered trash by Sony. Remember when people wanted Legend of Dragoon? Yeah, good luck with that.




Deathbringerpt said:


> Speaking of which, they could be a liiiiiiiiiiiiiiitle more outspoken about the DLC. Bloodstained is great and all but god damn, the output is so fucking slow.



It's all relative but it's still better than Hollow Knight and Cuphead. You just got spoiled from the Spaniards giving you Blasphemous goodness every 6 months. 




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> 8 million at what price? How much did it cost to patch? How much did they spend on the ad push? How much actual money did it make.
> 
> It's like it's obvious why the game was considered a failure. It was delayed and came out buggy. Are people going to talk about Cyberpunk like everyone was wrong about it when it is finally fixed?



There are loss margins for many things, but at the end of the day it's still a new cruiserweight IP compared to Sony's bigger titles. Considering it a failure after selling 8 million no matter the context is obnoxious, and downright arrogant. It being buggy and still selling 8 million only means there was interest in the game or at least interest in the concept. Now for me personally, I have no idea where that interest stems from, but no logical metric can deem this performance as a "failure" when your competition in the same horror setting (RE Village) that received universal praise only sold a little over half of that so far. 8 million is Monster Hunter Rise numbers FFS. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You just ignored everything I said. Sales numbers aren’t money



Point is, Sony looking at journo jizz buckets as a metric for success instead of sales performance is retarded.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2022)

I mean this shouldn't come as a surprise. Long gone are the days of Patapon, the Puppeteer, and Tokyo Jungle.


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You just ignored everything I said. Sales numbers aren’t money


I didnt ignore wut u said

I said 5 million sales was enough to recoup one of, if not, the most expensive developments in the history gaming.

If u wanna argue Days Gone cost more money than FF15 then go ahead.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2022)

Karma said:


> I didnt ignore wut u said
> 
> I said 5 million sales was enough to recoup one of, if not, the most expensive developments in the history gaming.
> 
> If u wanna argue Days Gone cost more money than FF15 then go ahead.


It cost more than a company was willing to pay.


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It cost more than a company was willing to pay.


I have no idea wut ur talking abt

Sony doesnt give a darn abt the amount a game cost to make. They wrote Kojima a blank check, his game ended up costing more to make and sold less.

Profit and reception is king to Sony. DG prolly made way more profit than DS but didnt have the metacritic score to back it up. The big yellow square didnt sit right with all the other critical darlings so they cut the plug.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2022)

Karma said:


> I have no idea wut ur talking abt
> 
> Sony doesnt give a darn abt the amount a game cost to make. They wrote Kojima a blank check, his game ended up costing more to make and sold less.
> 
> Profit and reception is king to Sony. DG prolly made way more profit than DS but didnt have the metacritic score to back it up. The big yellow square didnt sit right with all the other critical darlings so they cut the plug.


Because Kojima is known to churn out amazing or noteworthy shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because Kojima is known to churn out amazing or noteworthy shit.



Yeah, Metal Gear Acid was a revelation. I bought my PSP just to play it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I remember the Capcom sales expectations from nearly a decade ago. Not sure if it's true, but I read that Capcom wanted Dead Rising to do GTA numbers.



Took Capcom YEARS to drop that mentality and just let the devs do the shit they want instead of chasing Cawadooty numbers and filling zombie games with dozens upon dozens of explosions.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If the creators aren't drowning in the overflood of Journo jizz and drool praising the game's rope physics and forgiveness mechanics then it's considered trash by Sony. Remember when people wanted Legend of Dragoon? Yeah, good luck with that.



It's the metacritic effect again. The clout that this fucking page has is downright astounding. Sometimes it's small petty shit like New Vegas not getting a bonus because it didn't reach 85 when it was a MUCH better game than Fallout 3 and now this shit. I have no love for Days Gone at all, yet another open world + zombies isn't rally the heigh of originality but some suit telling the devs that their **+9million** selling new IP was a disappointment is just another facet of topsy turvy opposite day facet of AAA.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's all relative but it's still better than Hollow Knight and Cuphead. You just got spoiled from the Spaniards giving you Blasphemous goodness every 6 months.



I wouldn't be so peeved if IGA didn't come out and say "WE DOIN' CG GRAFIX CAUSE THEM SPRITEWORK GRAPHICS JUST TAKE TOO DARN LONG, PARTNER. WE USING THE ENGINE CALLED UNIT-I MEAN, WE USING UNREAL CAUSE THAT'S HOW YOU MAKE 'EM FAST GAMES, BOY.

Not so fucking fast, Iga, HM?! You did the right call whipping Intie Creates into shape to make the CotM games. They brought life to the  series at large.

Them spaniards hire a ruskie that work in the depths of Siberia fighting snow wolves and crackhead cavemen and ends up animating shit like Ten Piedad in a game that took less time to be made and shits content mch more consistently. It's crazy.

Then again, he just left Game Kitchen and maybe Blasphemous 2 will be 3D and I'm the asshole. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I mean this shouldn't come as a surprise. Long gone are the days of Patapon, the Puppeteer, and Tokyo Jungle.



The last Sony CEO loved those kinda games and tried to push 'em. Nothing stuck so he quit and is now heading the Sony indie program. I think. Maybe it's an independant publisher brand from indies.

Sony is so knee deep in AAA mentality that its own CEO can't push it more than a few remasters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2022)

It's almost like big publishers realized that they don't need to pay retarded fees to some random third party to market their games when there's this thing called SERIES OF TUBES  they can use. In that sense, Nintendo was weirdly ahead of the curve.

Still hope this will be retarded fun.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah, Metal Gear Acid was a revelation. I bought my PSP just to play it.


That was only produced by Kojima but cool


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's almost like big publishers realized that they don't need to pay retarded fees to some random third party to market their games when there's this thing called SERIES OF TUBES  they can use. In that sense, Nintendo was weirdly ahead of the curve.
> 
> Still hope this will be retarded fun.


Wasn’t it Sony that just quit E3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2022)

I can't breathe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wouldn't be so peeved if IGA didn't come out and say "WE DOIN' CG GRAFIX CAUSE THEM SPRITEWORK GRAPHICS JUST TAKE TOO DARN LONG, PARTNER. WE USING THE ENGINE CALLED UNIT-I MEAN, WE USING UNREAL CAUSE THAT'S HOW YOU MAKE 'EM FAST GAMES, BOY.
> 
> Not so fucking fast, Iga, HM?! You did the right call whipping Intie Creates into shape to make the CotM games. They brought life to the series at large.
> 
> ...



Blasphemous is a crazy game. The amount of quality content to dev time ratio reminds me of prime PG in its output. No other Indie churned out shit so good this fast. I still think Bloodstained is one of the faster Indie IPs out there. Katana Zero still didn't even announce anything... I think. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> The last Sony CEO loved those kinda games and tried to push 'em. Nothing stuck so he quit and is now heading the Sony indie program. I think. Maybe it's an independant publisher brand from indies.
> 
> Sony is so knee deep in AAA mentality that its own CEO can't push it more than a few remasters.



We shit-talk Nintendo all day, but they're really kings when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2022)

That might be the coolest Chinese game-that-wont-be-released trailer yet.


----------



## Karma (Jan 8, 2022)

10/10 ass at least


----------



## JayK (Jan 8, 2022)

I have serious doubts about any Sony studio being able to create a great 2D Castlevania.

It would prolly end up being some random bs like Lords of Shadow and everybody will hate it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2022)

I'd play the fuck out of a Vanillaware Castlevania. Not a Sony studio, just saying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JayK (Jan 8, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'd play the fuck out of a Vanillaware Castlevania. Not a Sony studio, just saying.


I'd play the fuck out of any Vanillaware game. I think most people here would and do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2022)

JayK said:


> I'd play the fuck out of any Vanillaware game. I think most people here would and do.


Where were y'all for 13 Sentinels? 

This girl I know on Twitter seems to be the entire western fanbase.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jan 8, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Where were y'all for 13 Sentinels?


Played through it last summer and was recently a bit annoyed that it now of all times releases on my preferred console (Switch).

I am for the most part a silent player.

I didn't post in the SMTV thread either despite the game taking up a lot of my spare time to name a recent example.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2022)

JayK said:


> Played through it last summer and was recently a bit annoyed that it now of all times releases on my preferred console (Switch).
> 
> I am for the most part a silent player.
> 
> I didn't post in the SMTV thread either despite the game taking up a lot of my spare time to name a recent example.


I barely touched SMTV or my Switch or any games recently. I am trying to watch more anime and write right now. But I need to go back and knock some games out. 

I will be buying 13 Sentinels again for Switch, much better fit tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Blasphemous is a crazy game. The amount of quality content to dev time ratio reminds me of prime PG in its output. No other Indie churned out shit so good this fast. I still think Bloodstained is one of the faster Indie IPs out there. Katana Zero still didn't even announce anything... I think.



I'd really like to have a better idea of its development process because it seems like it was lighting in a bottle, managing to hire the best pixel artist in the business - Like, did this ruskie carried the whole game or was management just that good? Whoever was in charge of the environmental art was also really good at spacing out detail with reusable assets - You can tell that the maps recycle a bunch of art assets but it doesn't FEEL like it. It doesn't begin to cover the variety of something like SoTN but if you probably ask your average shmuck who played both, there's a good chance he'd say Blasphemous is the most visually different.


Seems like this guy was instrumental into making the game a reality when they were piss poor kikestarting indies. He bailed but now that they have some hard cash, they might be able to hire more people.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We shit-talk Nintendo all day, but they're really kings when it comes to this stuff.



In what sense? Not releasing tentpole huge games all the time? Yeah, definitely. They found their sweet spot although they're also slowly getting in the open world shtick.


Did I actually see *THE* swimming pool in there? This whole thing gives me Japanese Postal vibes.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Where were y'all for 13 Sentinels?
> 
> This girl I know on Twitter seems to be the entire western fanbase.



13 Sentinels is so niche, it's a fucking miracle it was actally succesfull by their own words. The Switch port being so "early" probably spells good things about its performance. Vanillaware knows how to manage their resources after somany games that NO ONE bought. They released a fucking console exclusive RTS game and survived that. Either way, they good since they have Sega's backing.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2022)

Man, this channel posts the coolest shit I never heard of


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2022)

Cadillacs and Dinssaurs is the shit. It's probably fucked from licensing issues so I doubth they'll rerelease it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2022)

A million years later.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2022)

Who even owns Armored Core?



Deathbringerpt said:


> Cadillacs and Dinssaurs is the shit. It's probably fucked from licensing issues so I doubth they'll rerelease it again.



We need to shit-house a way to play this shit my man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'd play the fuck out of a Vanillaware Castlevania. Not a Sony studio, just saying.



Visually it's gonna look amaze-balls. Not sure they can nail the Metroidvania game/level design.


----------



## JayK (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## JayK (Jan 10, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Visually it's gonna look amaze-balls. Not sure they can nail the Metroidvania game/level design.


imagine Richter or Julius in Vanillaware artstyle

it would probably look somewhat similar to Dragon's Crown but it should work


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2022)

mfw Battlefield 4 is almost a decade old  



JayK said:


> imagine Richter or Julius in Vanillaware artstyle
> 
> it would probably look somewhat similar to Dragon's Crown but it should work



A Castlevania beat em does sound neat tbh. It'll be like Harmony of Despair but with actual effort instead of asset dump. HoD was fucking wild with friends.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 10, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Visually it's gonna look amaze-balls. Not sure they can nail the Metroidvania game/level design.


They would put in some really weird mechanic out of the blue though.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2022)

Shit, there goes 99% of JRPS out the window.

This is due to the failure to comprehend the difference between a good game with a natural political plot or themes against a shit game with a fake forced political shit salad.

FF7, FF6, and nocturne are one of my favorite political games of all time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2022)

I need that mug

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 12, 2022)

Where's muh Nintendo Direct  



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shit, there goes 99% of JRPS out the window.
> 
> This is due to the failure to comprehend the difference between a good game with a natural political plot or themes against a shit game with a fake forced political shit salad.
> 
> FF7, FF6, and nocturne are one of my favorite political games of all time.


This looks like it was more a statement about online game chat rather than game content itself. So we should be keeping whatever jrpgs that manage to sneak onto the platform, as well as all the political shit salads being served to us in all the other games too . But yeah, there's actual mentions in that article about how angry videogame nerds all got together and got Trump getting elected in there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 12, 2022)

Nothing can be inherently apolitical, you don't get to choose whether what you write about is or isn't political, and most of the time when people bitch about games being political what they really mean is they don't like the politics on display.

Everything has been politicized by major parties, therefore any position you take is going to piss off some arbitrary group of people.

You can read as much or as little into a text as you'd like, you can avoid a game altogether if you don't like that the narrative might have real world implications, intentional or otherwise. You can, yes, also give a game shit for having politics you think are trite, bad, wrong or offensive. They are free to be idiots, and so are you.

Opt in or opt out, don't delude yourself into thinking games can exist outside of politics. What you think is contrived other people think of as finally representative, and vice versa.

That said I genuinely hate it when I see anything even remotely in the ballpark of political discussion in this section if only because if I dip my toes in it I'm going to immediately alienate half the section. To be blunt, I think most people who would willingly label themselves gamers have completely stupid notions outside of their hobby.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 12, 2022)

I've recently finished the "remake" of 7 on PC and I'm now about to binge-replay the original game along with Crisis Core and AC.

This patch is a godsend, massive improvement over the original script.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> But yeah, there's actual mentions in that article about how angry videogame nerds all got together and got Trump getting elected in there.



Because Murian politics is the only politics that matter 



Naruto said:


> Nothing can be inherently apolitical, you don't get to choose whether what you write about is or isn't political, and most of the time when people bitch about games being political what they really mean is they don't like the politics on display.
> 
> Everything has been politicized by major parties, therefore any position you take is going to piss off some arbitrary group of people.



That's why for me, personally, it's all about execution. I have no interest in an "in your face" delivery with poor constructed plots and/or characters just to reach an ends. Comes off obnoxious and arrogant like I'm supposed to ingest and deepthunk about a topic I haven't already made my peace with in my 30s. But when you play the goofy actiony shit that doesn't take itself seriously in terms of overall package (which is IMO peak video games), with some heavy themes or philosophies sprinkled here and there, it's very much possible to find enjoyment in even the most sensitive of topics, even if you disagree with them. 

Obviously there is no exclusively single correct way to make a game. But I'm just saying that's what I like, in case you wanted to know. 



Naruto said:


> You can read as much or as little into a text as you'd like, you can avoid a game altogether if you don't like that the narrative might have real world implications, intentional or otherwise. You can, yes, also give a game shit for having politics you think are trite, bad, wrong or offensive. They are free to be idiots, and so are you.



I don't think the "right to make a game" is or was ever contested tbh, at least not by your average rando civilian. But just as everyone has an opinion about non-political stuff in video games, people will have an opinion on the political stuff too. It's just that politics gets all the panties twisted and tightened is all.



Naruto said:


> That said I genuinely hate it when I see anything even remotely in the ballpark of political discussion in this section if only because if I dip my toes in it I'm going to immediately alienate half the section.



I'm sure the 2 and a half dudes that still post here are adult enough to handle a differing opinion or two.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2022)

The problem with political discussion in any artistic medium is that for people who just want to discuss politics, politics always comes first. I'm not playing and discussing games for that shit. I get enough of that outside my geek ass sphere.

I just wanna suck off games I like and shit on games I dislike. No in-between. I'm a simple asshole nerd.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> mfw Battlefield 4 is almost a decade old
> 
> 
> 
> A Castlevania beat em does sound neat tbh. It'll be like Harmony of Despair but with actual effort instead of asset dump. HoD was fucking wild with friends.



I'm so starved for Castlevania that I'm actually genuinely glad that Konami revived their in house mobileshit game. I thought the generic chinese slop they licensed would replace it entirely.

Why the fuck would China even want to play Castlevania? Their communist government probably think the series is legit witchcraft or some shit. I have no idea how Death is in that game but I'm sure a boneless Death is exactly the kind of makeover he needed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I need that mug



Tried ordering but I apparently live in fucking Mars or something


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm so starved for Castlevania that I'm actually genuinely glad that Konami revived their in house mobileshit game. I thought the generic chinese slop they licensed would replace it entirely.
> 
> Why the fuck would China even want to play Castlevania? Their communist government probably think the series is legit witchcraft or some shit. I have no idea how Death is in that game but I'm sure a boneless Death is exactly the kind of makeover he needed.



Yes, but get ready for NFTVania  

@Naruto was right, it's all about Bloodstained now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2022)

Obviously, I have issues moving on.

Not that I’ll never stop simping the fuck out of Bloodstained.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2022)

I am so horny I thought I wrote NFTVagina


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 12, 2022)

17 years already...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> 17 years...



brb, gonna go buy a coffin and reserve a graveyard spot.


----------



## JayK (Jan 12, 2022)

thats not SMTV: Apocaturnypse so not interested, I want my sequel already


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2022)

Always wanted to try this one

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm getting the impression that cvs3 is either being pitched or is already in development.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 13, 2022)

Inaba now new CEO of Platinum Games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2022)

At the risk of sounding like a pedo, her face is a bit too mature for Athena.

Edit: wait, an SMS from a weird number just reached me saying I just got on some list

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> At the risk of sounding like a pedo, her face is a bit too mature for Athena.
> 
> Edit: wait, an SMS ftom a weird number just reached me saying I just on some list


"Named after a greek goddess. What should her costume be?"

"A smoking bikini, sir."

"Genius, write that shit down."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> At the risk of sounding like a pedo, her face is a bit too mature for Athena.
> 
> Edit: wait, an SMS from a weird number just reached me saying I just got on some list



Just view her as an adult Athena and it works. I always like to see fighting game girl character maturing into fine fit women.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm getting the impression that cvs3 is either being pitched or is already in development.



Who making it tho


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Who making it tho


Capcom, I'd imagine? Unless you're aiming for more specificity.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2022)

Naruto said:


> Capcom, I'd imagine? Unless you're aiming for more specificity.



I don't think their FG division can even handle anything beyond SF6. I know it's been restructuring but we don't have specifics if it's working out or not.

SNK is cranking them out consistently and 15 is just around the corner. Maybe it's their next big game.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't think their FG division can even handle anything beyond SF6. I know it's been restructuring but we don't have specifics if it's working out or not.
> 
> SNK is cranking them out consistently and 15 is just around the corner. Maybe it's their next big game.


SNK would surely make SNK vs Capcom, no? That seems to be the trend with those two companies and crossovers.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2022)

To be clear, CvS would be made by capcom, SvC would be made by SNK.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Who making it tho





Naruto said:


> Capcom, I'd imagine? Unless you're aiming for more specificity.





Naruto said:


> SNK would surely make SNK vs Capcom, no? That seems to be the trend with those two companies and crossovers.





Naruto said:


> To be clear, CvS would be made by capcom, SvC would be made by SNK.




Last Capcom fighter I heavily invested in is UMVC3. Dont have much faith in Capcom's fighting division. Like Death said, SNK have been great. Would love to see SNK's vision for someone like Dante.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2022)

RIP my best memories on XBL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2022)

Always think of Billy and Lilly Kane in the background whenever I hear the theme of this stage.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2022)

Shadow Warrior 3 is a shameless Doom Eternal clone. Wonder if this will be influenced too.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Always think of Billy and Lilly Kane in the background whenever I hear the theme of this stage.


God damn it now that I've been reminded of my own post I have to listen to the song again.

So fucking catchy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2022)

Naruto said:


> God damn it now that I've been reminded of my own post I have to listen to the song again.
> 
> So fucking catchy



Game also has the best training stage theme ever composed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 15, 2022)

Someone paid 26,538 Dollars for this picture



This exact picture you are seeing here has a little code somewhere stating it belongs to some idiot out there.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2022)

Enjoy the new norm.

We'll be seeing new crypto pyramid schemes for the rest of our miserable lives.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## firefist (Jan 15, 2022)

konami licked blood. cant wait for their nft yugioh game shenanigans.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Someone paid 26,538 Dollars for this picture
> 
> 
> 
> This exact picture you are seeing here has a little code somewhere stating it belongs to some idiot out there.



This is egirlsimpism but with jpegs. 



firefist said:


> konami licked blood. cant wait for their nft yugioh game shenanigans.



Oh shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2022)

This ps2 era level horseshit. I need to buy it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2022)

You can hate or you can masturbate. What'll it be?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This ps2 era level horseshit. I need to buy it.


wait how tf does that have 527k likes?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2022)

Guy rocks out with his band, plays vidya in his downtime and takes royalty checks from the 1200th Halloween remake. Living the dream.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2022)

Okay but Raiden did beat him though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2022)

Naruto said:


> Okay but Raiden did beat him though.



Tomboy: We're the same...you and....I

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Someone paid 26,538 Dollars for this picture
> 
> 
> 
> This exact picture you are seeing here has a little code somewhere stating it belongs to some idiot out there.



I don't even fucking know, man. 155k isn't all that much so they're not gonna blow any suit's minds but they also had 0 investment in this bullshit. 

I hope it never makes them enough money to the point where it starts a business shift to them. Mobile money ruined them completely N(on) F(unctioning) T(esticles) would turn them into a fucking clown house.

Also, that image is a fucking mess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 155k isn't all that much



155k for a jpeg is a suit's wet dream. Corporate shills sold their parents for much less.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2022)

I swear I feel like I can just buy a mini top hat, wear it on my dick, snap a photo, use an effect filter to cartoonize it and I can sell that sumbitch for a year's worth of my real job salary.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 155k for a jpeg is a suit's wet dream. Corporate shills sold their parents for much less.



I don't know. A few hundred thou is a drop in the ocean of millions and millions a single gacha game rakes in, which is literally a bunch of drawings with chest opening sparkles. Suits live in a different universe when it comes to cash. 

If they start breaking the millions that some of the NFT morons do - then Konami's truly fucked.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't know. A few hundred thou is a drop in the ocean of millions and millions a single gacha game rakes in, which is literally a bunch of drawings with chest opening sparkles. Suits live in a different universe when it comes to cash.
> 
> If they start breaking the millions that some of the NFT morons do - then Konami's truly fucked.


Everything is about return on investment. NFT scams are free for them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't know. A few hundred thou is a drop in the ocean of millions and millions a single gacha game rakes in, which is literally a bunch of drawings with chest opening sparkles. Suits live in a different universe when it comes to cash.


----------



## JayK (Jan 16, 2022)

obligatory cross post

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2022)

Man you could've given it to some random nerds or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 17, 2022)

I tried this emulator the other day, quite impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 17, 2022)

I heard a rumor that Sony and SquareEnix signed a deal that would make all _Final Fantasy_ games (but not any other SquareEnix properties) exclusive to Sony systems for the next several years, but I have not seen anything to substantiate such a rumor, and that would certainly anger a significant number of players across the world; has anyone here heard any such rumors?


----------



## Karma (Jan 17, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I heard a rumor that Sony and SquareEnix signed a deal that would make all _Final Fantasy_ games (but not any other SquareEnix properties) exclusive to Sony systems for the next several years, but I have not seen anything to substantiate such a rumor, and that would certainly anger a significant number of players across the world; has anyone here heard any such rumors?


They already do this most of the time

FF7, FF16, DQ11, Nier Automata were all timed exclusives.

Sony and Square Enix have a good relationship  and Squares JRPGs only make have biggest audiences on PS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

Wai-hana-what? When? How?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2022)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2022)

This cant be real


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2022)

Console war is over

Microsoft bought the win


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2022)

No joke i might sell my Ps5 for an xbox


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

I still can't wrap my head around this.


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2022)

For comparison

The last big news that came from Sony is that ppl should play HZD because they had the courage to make the playable MC ugly

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2022)

the girth of Phil Spencers dick cannot be measured

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2022)

So does the arcades worst company of the year go to Microsoft or?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wai-hana-what? When? How?



Jesus fucking Christ.

There has to be some anti-trust laws that should be stopping this kind of shit. Activision Blizzard is a gigantic fucking company. The amount of game IPs they fucking swallowed in the last 2 years is ridiculous. 

This hobby is going down the fucking drain.


----------



## Impulse (Jan 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wai-hana-what? When? How?


The Xbox game pass is gonna get better


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> There has to be some anti-trust laws that should be stopping this kind of shit. Activision Blizzard is a gigantic fucking company. The amount of game IPs they fucking swallowed in the last 2 years is ridiculous.
> 
> This hobby is going down the fucking drain.


I'm sure it'll be fine... as long as you own an Xbox.


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2022)

Its time for the Nintendo Playstation to make a comeback

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2022)

They sure were. 

Who wants to bet Kotick gets 0 comeuppance from the current investigation stick they have have shoved 10 feet up their ass and walks out of this deal with a few billions more.

Capitalism's great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2022)

This fucker still got it.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 18, 2022)

Karma said:


> Its time for the Nintendo Playstation to make a comeback


Golly~


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 18, 2022)

Woke up to this news, looked up over at my Xfridge, gave it a nice little pat, shared the the news with the family, puffed up my chest and then told em, "looks like I made the right bet this gen, fam."

But yeah, Sony alienating Japanese devs and gamers for the last few years thinking they could fall back on Western rpgs and Square is giving me a petty yet enjoyable chuckle. Fuck those guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They sure were.
> 
> Who wants to bet Kotick gets 0 comeuppance from the current investigation stick they have have shoved 10 feet up their ass and walks out of this deal with a few billions more.
> 
> Capitalism's great!



"I can fix him"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JayK (Jan 18, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I heard a rumor that Sony and SquareEnix signed a deal that would make all _Final Fantasy_ games (but not any other SquareEnix properties) exclusive to Sony systems for the next several years, but I have not seen anything to substantiate such a rumor, and that would certainly anger a significant number of players across the world; has anyone here heard any such rumors?


Who cares, the only good modern Final Fantasy is XIV anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

Karma said:


> Its time for the Nintendo Playstation to make a comeback



Dontchoo put this evil on me. 

I can't handle an ugly Peach forgiving a buff Zelda while Bowser gets raw dogged up the ass by Luigi screaming "harder boi".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

JayK said:


> Who cares, the only good modern Final Fantasy is XIV anyway.



I'd tell you go feel some grass, but I'd be worried you'd make the grass suicidal instead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

Buying the dooty crowd is massive. 

Xbox might be one EA purchase away from putting Sony out of business.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

Personally, I hope whatever spyro/crash project being currently worked isn't fucked somehow. Crash 4 was fucking great.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 18, 2022)

If Phil Spencer has a lick of sense, he'll feed Bobby Kotick to sewer rats.


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Personally, I hope whatever spyro/crash project being currently worked isn't fucked somehow. Crash 4 was fucking great.


They were already fucked. Activision gutted the teams so they could help support CoD games

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

Karma said:


> They were already fucked. Activision gutted the teams so they could help support CoD games



Okay, that's Spencer-sama's first job then. Bring back Crash.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

Overwatch said:


> If Phil Spencer has a lick of sense, he'll feed Bobby Kotick to sewer rats.



Your sig is the perfect gif for this news.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

Call of Dooty:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 18, 2022)

No more Spyro and Crash games on PlayStation?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> No more Spyro and Crash games on PlayStation?



So more of the same then? I mean obviously apart from the remasters and Crash 4, which was only recent.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 18, 2022)

Crash and Spyro being Xbox exclusive feels so fucking surreal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Crash and Spyro being Xbox exclusive feels so fucking surreal.



A proper Playstation Smash clone is forever doomed. If they'd try it right now, it would just be 4 ugly karens and a Kratos.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 18, 2022)

Forget Microsoft buying those perverted has-beens, here's some real news pushing the industry forward -

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2022)

Homies contract was air tight. He gets like 300 M


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 18, 2022)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2022)

I think Microsoft must’ve liked Minecraft making bank so much that they’ve just decided to make money off the competition.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 18, 2022)

Sony:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 18, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> There has to be some anti-trust laws that should be stopping this kind of shit. Activision Blizzard is a gigantic fucking company. The amount of game IPs they fucking swallowed in the last 2 years is ridiculous.
> 
> This hobby is going down the fucking drain.



If Disney could get away with acquiring Marvel, Lucasfilm, and Fox, then there is no reason to think that Microsoft cannot get away with this, as sad as that may be.


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2022)

Its crazy how much military shooters and sports games matter wen it comes to value

I cant believe Capcom is low despite all their 3A games doing insanely well


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2022)

I didn't realize how gargantuan EA was.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2022)

Naruto said:


> I didn't realize how gargantuan EA was.



Sports games my man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2022)

All cryptocoins are a pump and dump scheme, btw.

Anyone who tries to sell you on the benefits of decentralized currency whilst ignoring the flood of new coins every day that live or die based on who props them up on twitter has either personally invested "early" (there's always someone who got in before you) or has a brain so smooth you can play air hockey with it.

Someone is going to be left holding the bag. Always, every time. And then a new speculative currency comes along so people can start tossing away their life savings again, hoping they got in early enough to get a lambo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2022)

Literally everything has its drawbacks, the problem with cryptoshit is I fail to see any real tangible benefits. Pun intended. 



Naruto said:


> Someone is going to be left holding the bag.



Same thing with banking tbf. But at the end of each day, the bag ends up with the risk-free government that regulates yields based on a plethora of factors and not because dudeguy3483 with verified checkmark shat up a new currency from his ass.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Literally everything has its drawbacks, the problem with cryptoshit is I fail to see any real tangible benefits. Pun intended.



Crime.
The benefit is crime.



Naruto said:


> All cryptocoins are a pump and dump scheme, btw.
> 
> Anyone who tries to sell you on the benefits of decentralized currency whilst ignoring the flood of new coins every day that live or die based on who props them up on twitter has either personally invested "early" (there's always someone who got in before you) or has a brain so smooth you can play air hockey with it.
> 
> Someone is going to be left holding the bag. Always, every time. And then a new speculative currency comes along so people can start tossing away their life savings again, hoping they got in early enough to get a lambo.



I would like to think that literally everyone that frequents this section is aware enough for you not to have to post this.

...but the years have kinda shook my confidence, so props for the head up, anyway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 19, 2022)

I’m thinking of getting the Final Fantasy games after VII, up to at least Tidus’s games, while they’re still on sale. What are the best things about each of them gameplay-wise?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2022)

I wanna breathe the flesh and blood of every Pokemon
To kill them makes my penis erect, to stuff them is my cause

I will travel across that land, Searching far and wide
Teach Pokemon to understand, the fear of my Armalite 

Pokemon, gotta kill 'em all, it's you and me, Don't care if it's a felony
Pokemon, oh, every creature I'll torment, then hide the bodies in my vents

Pokemon, gotta kill 'em all, crack open a ribcage
rip their heart out and have a taste
and with their blood I'll masturbate, 

Pokemon
You gotta kill 'em all
Pokemon, gotta kill 'em all

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JayK (Jan 19, 2022)

Naruto said:


> I didn't realize how gargantuan EA was.


everybody + their mom plays FIFA


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 20, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I wanna breathe the flesh and blood of every Pokemon
> To kill them makes my penis erect, to stuff them is my cause
> 
> I will travel across that land, Searching far and wide
> ...


I'm still waiting for the (not)Pokemon TPS!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2022)

Why does this look like it came out of the tekken 3 cgi endings?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2022)

Holy shit, it's the exact composition of the T1 and T2 character select screens...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2022)

I can honestly see why they'd keep Dooty on the PS5. They'd lose more COD sales than gain Xfridge sales.


----------



## Karma (Jan 20, 2022)

He basically said all games that r contractually obligated to release on playstation r still coming  so they dont get sued

Theyre 100% going exclusive after that. CoD bros buy their consoles just for the game, if its only on Xbox/Windows 10 then theyll go there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2022)

Karma said:


> He basically said all games that r contractually obligated to release on playstation r still coming  so they dont get sued
> 
> Theyre 100% going exclusive after that. CoD bros buy their consoles just for the game, if its only on Xbox/Windows 10 then theyll go there.



Yeah, but COD was singled out. I can see it being the only game to release on Sony stuff in the future.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2022)

Tifa became an Italian icon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2022)

UMVC3 with mods is the best shit ever

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Tifa became an Italian icon




It's a small blessing that most art is now more of a commodity than a business nowadays, cuz art historians would probably have a hard time explaining this one to colleagues, lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2022)

Shirker said:


> It's a small blessing that most art is now more of a commodity than a business nowadays, cuz art historians would probably have a hard time explaining this one to colleagues, lol.



Is this your way of saying "Thank God for NFTs"?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is this your way of saying "Thank God for NFTs"?





*Spoiler*: __ 



You wanna know the saddest part about this image?
I googled it up in order to shitpost, thinking the picture *itself* was a self-aware shitpost, only to click the link and find out that the source of it is from a Twitter account legitimately hocking these things.

Satire's fuckin' dead, and that depresses me more than anything else.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2022)

I'd like to think Italians are pronouncing her name "Teee-fa" like how they pronounce Tifo.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 22, 2022)

Mitsuda has stated a project that he's been working on might be announced in February





> So many people have wished me a happy birthday, thank you very much. I'm sorry I cannot reply individually to all of you. I will repay your kindness to the fullest with my work. The first announcement will take place at the earliest (with a bit of luck) next month, please look forward to it!



So, Xenoblade 3 announced in a Nintendo Direct next month, or . . . that rumored Chrono Cross remake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Jan 22, 2022)

Cloud's reaction is oddly subdued given he's apparently the guy that was attacking Tifa with the ol' Buster sword in the video.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 22, 2022)

"Dios mio"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2022)

Can't stress how accurate this is. You literally lose in 1 turn.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2022)

What the fuck am I even watching

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 25, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What the fuck am I even watching


A melancholy and tragic epic of a noble obsession vs the bonds of love and fellowship. Starring a fellow named Jack. 
I dig it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> A melancholy and tragic epic of a noble obsession vs the bonds of love and fellowship. Starring a fellow named Jack.
> I dig it.



Why is this dumb friend holding his smartphone on his wedding? Why is an ancient elf brofisting? Why the fuck is Frank Sinatra playing in a FF game?

I kinda hate this game as much as I love it. God damn, what a fucking tonal mess.


----------



## Karma (Jan 25, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why is this dumb friend holding his smartphone on his wedding? Why is an ancient elf brofisting? Why the fuck is Frank Sinatra playing in a FF game?
> 
> I kinda hate this game as much as I love it. God damn, what a fucking tonal mess.


Would u go as far to call the game's tone pure _chaos_?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2022)

Karma said:


> Would u go as far to call the game's tone pure _chaos_?



Nomura's 4D concepts right there.

YOU DON'T GET IT. IT'S _*SUPPOSED*_ TO FEEL LIKE A RETARDED 9 YEAR OLD WROTE IT.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jan 25, 2022)

fuck this game


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What the fuck am I even watching


It releases on my damn birthday.
It's practically fate that I try it at this point 


*Spoiler*: __ 



or at least it would be, but being an Epic exclusive makes me apprehensive....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2022)

Respawn: Titanfall 3 is totally happening and it's the series that defines us

Also Respawn:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2022)

All these AUTERZ naming entire studios after themselves. In the future, Tokyo Game Show is gonna sound like a fucking slumber party.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 25, 2022)

I trust anyone with a supreme shirt

--

yo what

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2022)

Oh cool they're still working on this.
They came out with a trailer last year that was... somethin' else.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2022)

This game looks better than I thought. As long as level design and enemy design hold up. The player customization looks nice.

Story looks hopeless still however


----------



## Simon (Jan 26, 2022)

Ngl reminds me a little bit of fortnite


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2022)

These absolute nerds have improved every single TEXTURE of the game which took almost 10 years. The game looks incredible, almost feels like a remake.

Absolutely fucking insane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2022)

It's obvious that Yathzee is a terrible fucking player with anything that requires him to press more than 3 different buttons in succession but this man's views on the AAA industry are on point. And he doesn't waste everybody's time with 2 hour long videos. 

For once, a youtuber isn't a total fucking spaz.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 27, 2022)

Wut


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 30, 2022)

Someone at my work clearly loves GTA San Andreas because I’ve heard at least 3-4 songs that are in the game that’s played in store all week. No way that’s a coincidence.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Someone at my work clearly loves GTA San Andreas because I’ve heard at least 3-4 songs that are in the game that’s played in store all week. No way that’s a coincidence.



Only one way to find out. Ask him if he pays hookers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2022)

devolver digital called it years ago


----------



## Solar (Jan 30, 2022)

So, it's been a while since I played Nier: Automata. 

I defeated Simone, and she was pretty easy, especially once you get to the second half. But I beat her in one sitting.

I left off at the giant robot. A Goliath class, I think? It was a bit harder. I kept dying to his swing because I could time my dodges to its swings. Once I beat that, I was surprised that we needed to go into our flying suits and fight it again. I died and didn't get back past the first phase of the fight. 

I picked the game back up after not aying since early November and beat the Goliath on my third attempt. It pitied me because it was mostly shooting orbs. 

Right now, I'm dying to Eve's couterblasts?? They're moving at the speed of light. While I have been reliant on my Pod for everything, it seems like it's finally time for me to learn how to dodge.


----------



## Karma (Jan 30, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 30, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> So, it's been a while since I played Nier: Automata.
> 
> I defeated Simone, and she was pretty easy, especially once you get to the second half. But I beat her in one sitting.
> 
> ...


I hope you are petting your pod after every enemy encounter

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2022)

Like @Deathbringerpt said, AAA industry has gone to shit.


----------



## Karma (Jan 31, 2022)

Some mf on twitter said to expect big PS news and i thought he was blowing smoke up my ass


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 31, 2022)

Goddamnit, I like independent Bungie. They had the sense to get away from Activision before they ended up in the sex dungeon with Blizzard and now this shit happens.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 31, 2022)

I was just looking to get into Destiny 2 too. Now, probably not. Ish.
Oh well, they needed some kind of FPS studio to atleast draw in my fellow Burgerlanders after all that Call of Duty stuff, so yeah.

Really wish we didn't devolve into Hollywood 2.0 with all the giants swallowing everyone up, but here we are. Save us Nintendo!


----------



## Karma (Jan 31, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Really wish we didn't devolve into Hollywood 2.0 with all the giants swallowing everyone up, but here we are. Save us Nintendo!


Theyll buy Sega sooner or later


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 31, 2022)

Karma said:


> Theyll buy Sega sooner or later


That feels a bit too daring for them, even with Sega floudering left and right lately 

----

On a brighter note, finally a new look at BotW2!




Oh, wait, nevermind, it's just 7 Deadly Sins. I look forward to the new era of all our favorite animes getting BotW clones rather than arena fighters.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 31, 2022)

With "The Witch Queen" right around the corner, I can't help but wonder if this isn't some meta-trolling by Savathun.  

Still, extra talent is always welcome. I've devoted thosands of hours to this franchise and I'm not stopping anytime soon.


----------



## Solar (Jan 31, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I hope you are petting your pod after every enemy encounter


I love my pod. I take great care of it, and I'm going to try and upgrade it before going back to get beat by Eve again.

I'm also going to just practice dodging in general on random machines roaming around. I know oncoming attacks flash red, but I usually dodge to early. The flying worm machines are terrifying too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 31, 2022)

Karma said:


> Some mf on twitter said to expect big PS news and i thought he was blowing smoke up my ass


Gran Turismo 7 news is pretty bomb tho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2022)

From nostalgia NES graphics to nostalgia GBC graphics. Although, it reminds me more of a GBA game due to those damn pretty visuals.

Might pledge. Although some of those tiers are pretty much a joke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 2, 2022)

They should be rich off of Shovel Knight right?

I dont see we this needs kickstarting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2022)

Karma said:


> They should be rich off of Shovel Knight right?
> 
> I dont see we this needs kickstarting



Self Publishing is fucking expensive. Plus they said they're mostly funding this project off their own pocket so this is more to support the budget, not create it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 2, 2022)

Either way, looks cool. 
Will probably throw money at it, when it comes out.


----------



## JayK (Feb 2, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> From nostalgia NES graphics to nostalgia GBC graphics. Although, it reminds me more of a GBA game due to those damn pretty visuals.
> 
> Might pledge. Although some of those tiers are pretty much a joke.


----------



## JayK (Feb 2, 2022)

looking forward to it either way though

Shovel Knight was fantastic and Cyber Shadow good. Just wish their games were a bit longer.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 2, 2022)

I hope that one day, an indy dev will discover that Donkey Kong 94 exists and we can get a revival of hardcore puzzle platforming with an elaborately deep and well utilized base moveset like that game.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2022)

JayK said:


> looking forward to it either way though
> 
> Shovel Knight was fantastic and Cyber Shadow good. Just wish their games were a bit longer.



I didn't even watch the trailer when I linked since I was working. Taking a better look, it's really fucking cool. Link's Awakening map/puzzle/item design with Castlevania delay based combat mechanics plus their own ideas. It's fucking great.

I'm not a huge fan of 8bit graphics but they still pimp out pixel art that's still above the cut. And Jake Kaufman is doing the score so you know it'll be sweet. Someone should make a thread.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I hope that one day, an indy dev will discover that Donkey Kong 94 exists and we can get a revival of hardcore puzzle platforming with an elaborately deep and well utilized base moveset like that game.



I love obscure Nintendo games that barely anyone knows exists.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 3, 2022)

After all these years, I suspect that DICE employees are heavy drinkers.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 3, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Someone should make a thread.


Go for it  


Deathbringerpt said:


> I love obscure Nintendo games that barely anyone knows exists.


I was well on my way to never knowing about it myself, but when I was a kid, some dumbass packager at Nintendo had put a cartridge of that into the case for the brand new Donkey Kong Land copy that my mom got me. I was so disappointed at first because I wanted 3d polygon monkeys on my gameboy to show my pals. And I already knew the ins and out of the original Donkey Kong. But then I got passed that 4th level and then it kept going, and going and going. It was mind blowing and awesome, and extremely rewarding to progress through and finish.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Jackpot! 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2022)

I'll take a double "MEH" on the rocks with some "They're doing open world and live service bullshit, arent they" snacks. I remember when PG was made because they wanted to make games they *wanted* to make, regardless what the market dictated. Babylon's Fall is a work of fart, I wouldn't tell you it's from PG if you showed me the final game for the first time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Feb 7, 2022)

Babylon's Fall is already perfectly set up to be the fail game of the year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2022)

It looks like PES

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'll take a double "MEH" on the rocks with some "They're doing open world and live service bullshit, arent they" snacks. I remember when PG was made because they wanted to make games they *wanted* to make, regardless what the market dictated. Babylon's Fall is a work of fart, I wouldn't tell you it's from PG if you showed me the final game for the first time.



"market changes" is what fucked Capcom for years. 

This smells horrid.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> "market changes" is what fucked Capcom for years.
> 
> This smells horrid.



It's sort of unbelievable that this is how their circling back. They were literally sucked off by everyone around when in their first generation of games. And it's not like they had that many duds. Fuck, the only real dud of their first batch was the closest thing to a GaaS, Anarchy Reigns. 

How the fuck is Capcom finding its footing, even if it's within a vacuum of their most succesfull games, and Platinum fucking Games, after taking a huge check for self-publishing, go and walk this fucking path willingly. And apparently there's plenty of bullshit behind the scenes, which is why their output is incredibly fucking slow when they used to put shit like Revengeance, one of the most legit modern action games out there, in little more than a single year. It's like they're just choosing to go backwards. 

Whatever, man. Sol Cresta looks pretty dope for a SHMUP so I'll get that. Fuck Babylon's Fall.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 8, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Platinum fucking Games, after taking a huge check for self-publishing, go and walk this fucking path willingly. And apparently there's plenty of bullshit behind the scenes, which is why their output is incredibly fucking slow when they used to put shit like Revengeance, one of the most legit modern action games out there, in little more than a single year. It's like they're just choosing to go backwards.


It's sad to see that their much hyped foray into self-publishing ended up being a total disaster - turns out it wasn't just Nintendo fans who did not want to play isometric hero pikmin action games. It was everyone. Add in the unfortunate release during the more chaotic peaks of the lockdowns, and W101 and Platinum didn't stand a chance. Atleast we're still getting Bayo3, but now we have to watch Kamiya get on his hands and knees and beg Microsoft to work on Scalebound again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> It's sad to see that their much hyped foray into self-publishing ended up being a total disaster - turns out it wasn't just Nintendo fans who did not want to play isometric hero pikmin action games. It was everyone. Add in the unfortunate release during the more chaotic peaks of the lockdowns, and W101 and Platinum didn't stand a chance.



People sleeping on W101 is what kind makes me half understand them trying to go for something different. It's the best action game they've released in their later years and no one tries it just because it's different. 

At least it's not hostage to the fucking WiiU and it's still getting skin skeep support. So I'm glad they've tried it again. Shit sales or not, it's in a much better place now. 



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Atleast we're still getting Bayo3, but now we have to watch Kamiya get on his hands and knees and beg Microsoft to work on Scalebound again.



That's nothing, he tweets stuff like this all the time for games he wants to make.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2022)

Fatsifu.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's sort of unbelievable that this is how their circling back. They were literally sucked off by everyone around when in their first generation of games. And it's not like they had that many duds. Fuck, the only real dud of their first batch was the closest thing to a GaaS, Anarchy Reigns.
> 
> How the fuck is Capcom finding its footing, even if it's within a vacuum of their most succesfull games, and Platinum fucking Games, after taking a huge check for self-publishing, go and walk this fucking path willingly. And apparently there's plenty of bullshit behind the scenes, which is why their output is incredibly fucking slow when they used to put shit like Revengeance, one of the most legit modern action games out there, in little more than a single year. It's like they're just choosing to go backwards.
> 
> Whatever, man. Sol Cresta looks pretty dope for a SHMUP so I'll get that. Fuck Babylon's Fall.



Think they might've overestimated themselves in terms of self-publishing. They should've went the Indie route and hired third party publishers to do their shit for them. At least for the western front. 

Moral of the story is stick to what you know.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Xebec (Feb 10, 2022)

FF9 remake is coming


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2022)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Warning at the beginning of every game: "Please don't play this if you're prone to epilepsy"
Me, playing this game: "My genes are fine, stop worry so mu--"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2022)

Fuck it. I'll play it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2022)

Can't wait for that smoof ass REmake gameplay


----------



## Baks (Feb 13, 2022)

Possible Jak and Daxter movie/or tv  series adaptation:



The same director who made the Uncharted is also interested in doing a Jak movie or TV series.

If this movie or TV series does get green lit, I just hope it doesn't blow and stick more to the main plot of the games.

Its possible that Tom Holland could maybe play the role of Jak as well:



Also it's possible that we may get a new Jak 4 game getting developed for the PS5 as well if this adaptation is successful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2022)

Dude, this better not be the Metal Slug we've been promised for years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2022)

Let's go?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Xebec (Feb 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Let's go?


SF6 or RE4 remake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2022)

Village DLC?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2022)

I think announcing the countdown timer at 6 days left hints at SF6.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2022)

It's also a Capcom USA countdown.

Prob SF6.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2022)

RE Engine meltdown gonna be fun


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2022)

Hope they keep the cartoon art style  but do something new with it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hope they keep the cartoon art style  but do something new with it



It's gonna probably look a lot like MH rise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude, this better not be the Metal Slug we've been promised for years.




Fake

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2022)

'tsnot wrong.  

Competitive stuff be havin' *mad *gay terminology then be havin' some of the most homophobic dudes. I've never understood it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Let's go?



I hope it's a surprise Resident Evil Code Veronica Remake announcement and will be available in that same day for free.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## JayK (Feb 15, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


But what about Darkstalkers?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2022)

Methhead Gaiden

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Capcom is a japanese company
No gaijins allowed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Finally. Dino Crisis 3 can have a reshitted edition.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2022)

Big patch for Balgur's 3   (Berserker class)

and a big patch for Cyberpunk on the same day....

IM GONA COOOME


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 15, 2022)

Oof


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2022)

Digital age baby


----------



## Karma (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2022)

Hey, look. The guys who almost made the Cyberpunk game that would've probably been fucking amazing. Wonder if it'll be a total original universe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2022)

Any banner ideas folks?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2022)

SF6's announcement in 7 hours. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Any banner ideas folks?



Tarnished, Blue White Dread Samus, Strikers MarioxBowser aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand Terry.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2022)

Esuprts is the worst thing to have happened to fighting games. 

They're spending more time on the assholes playing than the game. Not even showing the cool victory screens.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2022)

Well, that was barely 7 seconds footage.

But I am looking forward to RE Engine fighter. Gonna be silky smooth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2022)

Physical is hype.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2022)

The amount of doomposting around these games only makes them all the more fun.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Physical is hype.



**Read Earth: Darkstalkers is not Dead Edition*
*Physical**

Love how Leo and stoned Morrigan are front and center in the cover.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 21, 2022)

pretty fun demo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm slowly but surely losing interest in these Voxel + Sprite work splatter visuals. You can't tell me those completely different assets look well together in a consistent, pleasant way.

Maybe I was more into it with Octopath Traveller since it was wholly original but comparing some of these shots with the originals and I just end up thinking what's the point. Now it just feels like a cheap, easy way to build environmental designs.

Live a Live looks a lot less jarring so I guess I'll play both of them and see exactly why.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2022)

Now that the director is done with Babylon's Fall, he could make a great game again and do that sequel, finally?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm slowly but surely losing interest in these Voxel + Sprite work splatter visuals. You can't tell me those completely different assets look well together in a consistent, pleasant way.
> 
> Maybe I was more into with with Octopath Traveller since it was wholly original but comparing some of these shots with the originals and I just end up thinking what's the point. Now it just feels like a cheap, easy way to build environmental designs.
> 
> Live a Live looks a lot less jarring so I guess I'll play both of them and see exactly why.



These identity crisis efforts in porting/remastering anything FFVI has to be intentional at this point. Maybe they're highlighting the game's theme of Terra's identity arc. Only explanation at this point. 

Can't believe the SNES version is *STILL *the optimum version of the game 2131829387189203 years after it released.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Simon (Feb 22, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Now that the director is done with Babylon's Fall, he could make a great game again and do that sequel, finally?


Jetstream Sam deserved more than just a DLC.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JayK (Feb 22, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Live a Live looks a lot less jarring so I guess I'll play both of them and see exactly why.


Simply because the resolution of the backgrounds in Octopath and LaL is less shit.

Same with Triangle Strategy. They are still pixel games at their core but their resolution is on par with any modern game.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2022)

JayK said:


> Simply because the resolution of those backgrounds in Octopath and LaL is less shit.



Also, I think that LaL's sprites are brand new (and much better than the originals) so they maybe drew them with voxel size/visual pallette in mind.


----------



## JayK (Feb 22, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Also, I think that LaL's sprites are brand new (and much better than the originals) so they maybe drew them with voxel size/visual pallette in mind.


Well yes but I just took those for granted as low res sprites usually don't work on higher resolution.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2022)

JayK said:


> Simply because the resolution of the backgrounds in Octopath and LaL is less shit.
> 
> Same with Triangle Strategy. They are still pixel games at their core but their resolution is on par with any modern game.



Probably cuz they were built up and designed that way from the beginning. Willing to bet whoever thought of this doing this with FFVI thought of it 2-3 months before release or it was shoehorned out of nowhere for some rando reason.


----------



## JayK (Feb 22, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Willing to bet whoever thought of this doing this with FFVI thought of it 2-3 months before release or it was shoehorned out of nowhere for some rando reason.


Of course.

Why else do you think the release got delayed to 22?

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2022)

We making a FanVerse Outbreak team or what?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We making a FanVerse Outbreak team or what?



Fixed. Phew

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 23, 2022)

Steam releases dates be like

Release in less than 1 hour.

59mn later ...


----------



## Karma (Feb 23, 2022)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu  y cant i link twitter tweets?

Ive been trying to link the nier automata anime announcement since this morning


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2022)

Karma said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu  y cant i link twitter tweets?
> 
> Ive been trying to link the nier automata anime announcement since this morning



I dunno... Should be fine..  





Try linking anything else.


----------



## Karma (Feb 23, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I dunno... Should be fine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R u on mobile or desktop?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2022)

Karma said:


> R u on mobile or desktop?


desktop.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2022)

I doubt this will ever release but MAN. This looks fucking good.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 25, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm slowly but surely losing interest in these Voxel + Sprite work splatter visuals. You can't tell me those completely different assets look well together in a consistent, pleasant way.
> 
> Maybe I was more into it with Octopath Traveller since it was wholly original but comparing some of these shots with the originals and I just end up thinking what's the point. Now it just feels like a cheap, easy way to build environmental designs.
> 
> Live a Live looks a lot less jarring so I guess I'll play both of them and see exactly why.



I do. I really enjoy this in french.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 25, 2022)

I'm hella deep in Nier atm so Elden Ring will have to wait a minute, it's an odd situation but it wouldn't feel right to break it up.

Going from Yakuza Like a Dragon to Nier Replicant and then Elden Ring. Maybe modern gaming isn't so bad after all

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 25, 2022)

I still need to play Bloodborne first before Elden Ring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2022)

Looks like Platinum took my advice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2022)

Okay, I will go see his movie now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 28, 2022)

Watch The Lighthouse while you're at it. Sick movie

Guy really is turning his image around


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 28, 2022)

Jon Snow said:


> Watch The Lighthouse while you're at it. Sick movie
> 
> Guy really is turning his image around



Its a fucking incredibly hilarious movie with amazing acting even if William Dafoe gives some of its best. But looking back at his twilight interview where he just shits on the whole thing, I’d say his image is pretty consistent. Not even the first time he gushes about Tifa and Aeris.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2022)

It really is the Switch Pro

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It really is the Switch Pro



Time for Steam to pull a Nintendo and just say "You stupid, this is all in your head" until they're sued up the ass.


----------



## Karma (Mar 1, 2022)

I have day 1 DS4s with 0 drift

What the actual fuck r these companies doing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It really is the Switch Pro



I just found out that PS5 control sticks have drifting problems too.

I guess this is just how our future looks now.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Time for Steam to pull a Nintendo and just say "You stupid, this is all in your head" until they're sued up the ass.



GayBen, pls don't


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2022)

Shirker said:


> GayBen, pls don't



Gaben gotchu


----------



## Shirker (Mar 2, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gaben gotchu


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 8, 2022)

itch io doing another fundraiser bundle


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

Not sure why the concept "not for everyone" is something very hard to grasp.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 9, 2022)

I don’t get these sort of delays. From what I’ve heard, this isn’t going to be resolved anytime soon


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 10, 2022)

*Here's your Dino Crisis Remake*


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2022)

This person is committing the common mistake of assuming the group A shares a considerable amount of overlap with group B. Though ultimately I do agree with the idea. Not everything's gonna be for everyone and that's fine.

Man, the longer I live the more I'm starting to think that maybe we were too hard on hipsters in the 90s/early 00's. Must've stunk to have their favorite genres and niche interests chase mass appeal and have the product suffer for it.



BlazingInferno said:


> I don’t get these sort of delays. From what I’ve heard, this isn’t going to be resolved anytime soon



I'm indifferent to it, ya gotta do what ya gotta do, but stuff like this does get the brain juices going. The harsh dedication to deadlines and fiscal schedules starts to seem like total bullshit. I gets the feeling that companies can delay stuff whenever they want, they just don't want to. Unless there's a global conflict that hurts optics apparently.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2022)

Sinoka said:


> *Here's your Dino Crisis Remake*



I don't mind it ain't Dino Crisis. I mind that it's this Anthem wanna be MP Co-Op/PvP crap. And I'm legit impressed at how unnapealling and ugly the human characters look. 

I hate not being hyped into a game with Mechs and Dinos made by Capcom but what can you do. 

I actually thought that Pragmata was gonna be Co-Op for a sec from the PS5 thread. Fuck you guys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 10, 2022)

What is the one in Japan like? Besides being 99% Mario themed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2022)

Sinoka said:


> *Here's your Dino Crisis Remake*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2022)

Okay let me finish Elden Ring, Horizon, and Pokemon Legends.

I'm playing the "remaster"  next.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay let me finish Elden Ring, Horizon, and Pokemon Legends.
> 
> I'm playing the "remaster"  next.



God damn, I hate that font.

Video still brought a smile to my face. FF6 has the coolest setting.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2022)

Sinoka said:


> *Here's your Dino Crisis Remake*


Dino Mech CrY

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 15, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 16, 2022)

Another 3d mugen since Marvel VS Capcom 3 mod


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2022)

Capcom:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Mar 19, 2022)

Maybe Capcom shouldn't expect people to pay 50 bucks for a 3 hour long game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2022)

JayK said:


> Maybe Capcom shouldn't expect people to pay 50 bucks for a 3 hour long game.



Because game length is always a metric for quality.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 19, 2022)

Of course not. It's game girth

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2022)

The GameTrailers Review guy is retiring, we're officially getting old.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 21, 2022)

Polacks realized that making engines from scratch while making the game at the same time is retarded so instead of making their next gen engine up and running to kick ass, they just gave up and went Unreal Engine.

Not a crime or anything but just kinda lame. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The GameTrailers Review guy is retiring, we're officially getting old.



Damn. I thought GT had the best reviews just because of how this guy sounded. We're all expiring over here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Polacks realized that making engines from scratch while making the game at the same time is retarded so instead of making their next gen engine up and running to kick ass, they just gave up and went Unreal Engine.
> 
> Not a crime or anything but just kinda lame.
> 
> ...



Normie market wont forget Cyberpunk's fiasco. People are still uncomfortable with Capcom's fighting games after SFxT and MVCI. They're gonna need a lot of goodwill. 

The GT dude says he's still doing some VOs. IMO indie games should try to grab him for a few lines as fan service. Dude's a game review legend.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 22, 2022)

I hate it when companies announce games before they even have a vague release window. 

The Arcade Cyberpunk 2077 thread was made back in 2012. I was in my second year in medschool and by the time the game launched I had almost completed my residency. Entire wars don't last that long!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2022)

The  team who reversed engineered Super Mario 64 just did the same for Ocarina of Time. So imagine a port and imagine it's perfect in every way. HD graphics, ultra-widescreen resolution, keyboard support, modding support, force feedback, gyroscope aiming, text to speech, 60fps visuals, twin-stick camera controls, HD models and audio, texture packs, the works. 

These complete autists are making this port from absolute scratch, in a way that legally allows them to claim the assets as their own creation, so Nintendo can't touch them. Super Mario 64 has been out for years without a peep from them. 



Overwatch said:


> I hate it when companies announce games before they even have a vague release window.
> 
> The Arcade Cyberpunk 2077 thread was made back in 2012. I was in my second year in medschool and by the time the game launched I had almost completed my residency. Entire wars don't last that long!



In today's age, where talent just bleeds out of AAA studios when projects go to shit (Cyberpunk made them lose everyone worth a damn from the Witcher team - Who opened their own dev studio, making their own fantasy game now), these super early announcements are glorified Job Ads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2022)

Luke Correia


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (Mar 26, 2022)

Time needs to go faster


----------



## JayK (Mar 27, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Because game length is always a metric for quality.


Hollow Knight is like 10 bucks and looking at the respective games genres in a vacuum quality wise far superior to RE 3 while also having more playtime.

A games price tag should theoretically stand in proportion to the dev effort put into it, often standing in direct proportion to game length. This unfortunately never happens in practice though as 60 tags are slapped on pretty much every ass game nowadays. What is your point here exactly?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2022)

Will's just completely emotionally haywire, God damn. Every time I see anything about this guy, it's either a massive ego project or some retarded emotional drama.

Guy slaps Chris. Chris laughs it off and Will is literally crying shortly after. Then wins an Oscar and goes on a LEAVE SUPER STARS ALONE rant.

How do you bitch slap someone in live TV and end up looking like the bitch.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (Mar 28, 2022)

Celebrities are such drama queens despite being richer than most of hte planet


----------



## Karma (Mar 28, 2022)

Its a good thing everyother guy sleeping with Jada didnt go up there with Will otherwise Chris wouldve been in some serious trouble

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2022)

Gayming twitter getting mileage out of this incident

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Will's just completely emotionally haywire, God damn. Every time I see anything about this guy, it's either a massive ego project or some retarded emotional drama.
> 
> Guy slaps Chris. Chris laughs it off and Will is literally crying shortly after. Then wins an Oscar and goes on a LEAVE SUPER STARS ALONE rant.
> 
> How do you bitch slap someone in live TV and end up looking like the bitch.


By being Will Smith


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Simon (Mar 31, 2022)

rip E3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2022)

Simon said:


> rip E3



Oh shit, now the fuck the oscars guy will sodomize someone on stage just to one-up the oscars

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 31, 2022)

Sad to see the only thing that is keeping the oscars relevant is a Will Smith breakdown. Well, relevance is relevance. 

E3 going down the shitter is - for me - even sadder. That was always a tradition to look forward to. Now the only industry wide summer showcase we have is . . . Dorito Pope's Summer Game Fest. Which is way to spread out to keep attention to. And I have my e3 bias too. bummer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

E3 started to die when they departure from the cringe cheese


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

This kinda feels like an actual modern AAA game review it's scary.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 2, 2022)

Wow. Capcom not re-releasing RE games and giving free enhancements for next gen all across the board?

Capgod keeps winning.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow. Capcom not re-releasing RE games and giving free enhancements for next gen all across the board?
> 
> Capgod keeps winning.



CapGod  

Guess they learned from DMC5 Speshul Edeeshion


----------



## wibisana (Apr 3, 2022)

can i ask a game what was it in here?

i played this game while ago, i thought it was earth defense force, but it wasnt after i googling it just now.

it wasnt fps/3rd-ps but more like defense tower game. the defense was like 3 tiered wall city (kinda circle, so is was similar to AoT city/wall), you have to put yoir defense (short range, long range etc) and when all 3 tier in one line got same type of gun, let say long gun, it would combine into big gun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Join me in welcoming @Karma as our new Arcade Mod

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 3, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Join me in welcoming @Karma as our new Arcade Mod

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Karma (Apr 3, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> it was gonna be you,

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2022)

Wow. Guess I'm playing a Point and Click again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

LucasArts still making games?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LucasArts still making games?



They probably just licensed it. I don't think LucasArts even exists properly anymore.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They probably just licensed it. I don't think LucasArts even exists properly anymore.



I only ever played Grim Fandango, but it's one of my favorite stories in video game. How's Monkey Island?


----------



## JayK (Apr 4, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They probably just licensed it. I don't think LucasArts even exists properly anymore.


Same head as back with the other MI games though if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 5, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I only ever played Grim Fandango, but it's one of my favorite stories in video game. How's Monkey Island?



When you beat one of the games and your lady asks you what did you learn from the adventure, this is one of the dialogue options you can choose.


*Spoiler*: __ 








And they say only modern games' stories are emotional.

Uncharted 4 had a pretty hilarious reference to the series that I still can't quite believe happened.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 5, 2022)

wibisana said:


> can i ask a game what was it in here?
> 
> i played this game while ago, i thought it was earth defense force, but it wasnt after i googling it just now.
> 
> it wasnt fps/3rd-ps but more like defense tower game. the defense was like 3 tiered wall city (kinda circle, so is was similar to AoT city/wall), you have to put yoir defense (short range, long range etc) and when all 3 tier in one line got same type of gun, let say long gun, it would combine into big gun


played it on PC?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 6, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> played it on PC?


yeah, also it is not demanding iirc. what i remember i manage city defense 3 layer wall with guns thing fight giant monster


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 6, 2022)

I'll be damned.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> yeah, also it is not demanding iirc. what i remember i manage city defense 3 layer wall with guns thing fight giant monster


hm..yeah, I have no clue.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 7, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I'll be damned.



Why not remake that embarassing game you made instead of remaking the games we did like, Rockstar? Why fuck with legit great gaming instead of improving Max Retard 3: A drunken idiot in brazil.

Like, Max Payne 1 is a literal garage band game. The charm is through the clever shortcuts they came up with that made them so memorable, Max's face . And Max Payne 2 is one of my favorite games of all time, shit's almost perfect. As as much as I like Remedy, I don't really think modern Remedy can do them justice if they start adding all the obligatory shit games put when they want to be cinematic. 

The deal they arranged with Rockstar seems pretty nice. Good for them. 

Fuck, why not make a new sequel? Max had his own MP3 cooking which he hinted at in Alan Wake.


----------



## Karma (Apr 7, 2022)

Y did no one tell me slay the spire was a 10/10 game

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2022)

Does the Switch have a gun grip for its joycons?  

Amazon is giving me third party shit.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 9, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2022)

This is scarier than the OG game. Tank controls make anything scary.


----------



## Xebec (Apr 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is scarier than the OG game. Tank controls make anything scary.


you mean they make anything worse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> you mean they make anything worse



Tell me you got bodied by Birkin without telling me you got bodied by Birkin.


----------



## Xebec (Apr 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Tell me you got bodied by Birkin without telling me you got bodied by Birkin.


i've never played the OG resident evil games cause tank controls suck

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> i've never played the OG resident evil games cause tank controls suck


----------



## Xebec (Apr 9, 2022)

get with the times old man there's a reason tank controls died out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> you mean they make anything worse



Why did you repeat what he said?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2022)

@Deathbringerpt and I casually playing RE5 when:



Jesus Christ Chris, what the fuck is you doing?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2022)

YEEH, BOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYIE

Vanilaware remastering all their games to PS4 with improvements is like smoking that good kush you only get once in awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 14, 2022)

He's hoping we get the Muramasa Vita port and Dragon's Crown because why not?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm going to stop being a dumbass and actually finish some games. I take a lot of games up until they're like 80% done and just stop. So after I finish Lost Judgement tomorrow or so, I'm going to go in and finish Persona Strikers, then Tales of Arise, and I might to back and finish up Ryza 2. I need to finish these games, because there's more shit coming out soon I am going to want and it will all just get buried.


----------



## Impulse (Apr 15, 2022)

We can finally get a Superman game please


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2022)

Impulse said:


> We can finally get a Superman game please

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2022)

Welp, I'm no longer your Mod. Had fun with everyone, and please be sure that I'm not going anywhere. Just wont be moderating anymore. Love you guys.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 15, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu​ 
Drums of Liberation (Mod for Life)​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2022)

Buskuv said:


> Charlotte D. Kurisu​
> Drums of Liberation (Mod for Life)​



It was a joke by Mbxx believe it or not


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 15, 2022)

The switch NEEDS more rail shooters I swear to fuckin god


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Welp, I'm no longer your Mod. Had fun with everyone, and please be sure that I'm not going anywhere. Just wont be moderating anymore. Love you guys.


Why you no mod no more?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why you no mod no more?


----------



## JayK (Apr 15, 2022)

Impulse said:


> We can finally get a Superman game please


You don't want this.

Believe me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2022)

JayK said:


> You don't want this.
> 
> Believe me.


Let them learn their lesson.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2022)

Bamco already did a Superman game called DBZ Kakarot tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2022)

This seriously excites me more. It looks so bad


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 16, 2022)

I've been replaying KOTOR 2 with the restored content mod.

All the potential, all the interesting things it was setting up for a sequel got scuttled in favor of something that fat fuck Drew Karpyshyn scribbled on his napkin during lunchbreak at the golf course. I will never forgive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2022)

This shit finally dropped


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2022)

I read it as Vampire Savior first and was gonna agree but nope. 

It goes Vampire Savior >>>>>>>>>>> Elden Ring > Bayo 3 if it releases >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2022)

Why can't I have collogues like this instead of just FIFA drones

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2022)

How to make a decent expansion

- Not a gigantic open world
- Introduce actual classes that gives you different story options
- Not a gigantic open world
- Less cringe "Fuck yeah, we are the cyberpunk fuckers, bro" dialogue and more self aware humour
- Not a gigantic open world



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why can't I have collogues like this instead of just FIFA drones



Me when I'm 60 years old instead I'm playing DMC3 or Bayonetta.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Me when I'm 60 years old instead I'm playing DMC3 or Bayonetta.



He's surprisingly clam considering the guy recording committed blasphemy in front of him by asking "what is Animal Crossing?".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2022)

@Shiba D. Inu you have to answer to a Zoro fan now @Karma

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2022)

MOE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## JayK (Apr 17, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why can't I have collogues like this instead of just FIFA drones


Idk why but this is so wholesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Simon (Apr 18, 2022)

sonic 2 was the shit, now give me dragon ball evolution 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2022)

Simon said:


> now give me dragon ball evolution 2



Go back to resetera please


----------



## Karma (Apr 18, 2022)

I just found out the guy who wrote sunshine, exmachina and annihilation also wrote the DmC game  

Hes currently writing the Halo movies's script


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2022)

Karma said:


> I just found out the guy who wrote sunshine, exmachina and annihilation also wrote the DmC game
> 
> Hes currently writing the Halo movies's script



It's not exactly that simple, he was there to mostly help and steer them into writing something that wasn't a total joke. You should read Garland's interviews working with Ninja Theory, shit's pretty hilarious.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 18, 2022)

Karma said:


> Hes currently writing the Halo movies's script


there's a halo movie coming out?


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 18, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How to make a decent expansion
> 
> - Not a gigantic open world
> - Introduce actual classes that gives you different story options
> ...



I believe I've mentioned this before, but one of the very first things that happened to me in CP2077 was getting lit up by cops when I went outside my building for the first time.

Since this is American law enforcement we're talking about, I'm still not sure if it was a bug or a feature.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2022)

Comfy.


----------



## Xebec (Apr 18, 2022)

but why?


----------



## Karma (Apr 18, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> but why?


Who else would u cast in a minecraft other than Jason Mamoa?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2022)

Sonic Mania sequel hopefully


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's not exactly that simple, he was there to mostly help and steer them into writing something that wasn't a total joke. You should read Garland's interviews working with Ninja Theory, shit's pretty hilarious.



Anyone that had any input on DmC can suck my dick, and I loved all those three movies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sonic Mania sequel hopefully



Sorry man, this was announced months ago, it's just a compilation of Sonic 1, 2, 3 & Knuckles and CD, but the enhanced versions remastered by the dude behind Mania.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Sorry man, this was announced months ago, it's just a compilation of Sonic 1, 2, 3 & Knuckles and CD, but the enhanced versions remastered by the dude behind Mania.



Gonna commit Sudoku


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Apr 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2022)

This is going to be GaaS, isn't it?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 19, 2022)

I really like the art direction, but the game needs some work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I really like the art direction, but the game needs some work.




Yeah this is rougher than paying bills hour. Shit was running on Widows XP Slideshow Screen Saver fps.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2022)

**Playstation games are so cinematic and immersive!!**

Sony:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 20, 2022)

Save us Nintendo

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Save us Nintendo



Nintendo: New Online Dildo Tier

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2022)

S      

O

U

L


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2022)

The second they brought the Mania guys, you know this shit is gonna be fire. The amount of shit they added *to every game* feels like a remaster.

Too fucking expensive a package, especially since you need to fork $5 extra bucks for the deluxe edition but this is a legit fucking effort. This don't happen with 2D Sprite games no more.




Look at this crap. Fucking cartoon cutscenes added to the games, hard missions, additional music tracks, character animations. And best of all, an option to play them in classic mode. No physical is mad gay, tho.


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Playstation games are so cinematic and immersive!!**
> 
> Sony:


They have to make money somehow since they are not developing any games.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 20, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The second they brought the Mania guys, you know this shit is gonna be fire. The amount of shit they added *to every game* feels like a remaster.
> 
> Too fucking expensive a package, especially since you need to fork $5 extra bucks for the deluxe edition but this is a legit fucking effort. This don't happen with 2D Sprite games no more.
> 
> ...



Yeah I wanted a physical version, at first they had no plans for a physical version of Mania but later changed their minds when the game became a success, so let's hope.


This part sucks though.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2022)

Worst thing about no E3 is these guys wont be doing their E3 show.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Worst thing about no E3 is these guys wont be doing their E3 show.



Hahahahaha


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> This part sucks though.



Sega had to be Sega at some point. Long story short, Deluxe Edition has most unlockables available from the start, a few extra bells and whistles for an extra $5 bucks.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2022)

My Gf picked up SRW 30 Ultimate Edition on Switch. I'll soon be dating a manly man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Jackpot! 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2022)

**Actually has stock on Ubisoft**

OH LA LA MES AMIES


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 22, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Actually has stock on Ubisoft**



So you're profiting from all those generic open world games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2022)

Death was a suit all along.

Top 10 anime betrayals of all time


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2022)

I bet on the factory of the most generic mainstream open world garbage around cause I know normies eat it up.

Capitalism, bitches

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Perrin (Apr 22, 2022)

I’m enjoying red dead redemption 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I bet on the factory of the most generic mainstream open world garbage around cause I know normies eat it up.
> 
> Capitalism, bitches



Death: Open-world is killing the industry I love  
Also Death: Open-world is filling my pockets

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 22, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I’m enjoying red dead redemption 2



As you should.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 24, 2022)

Beautiful.


----------



## Simon (Apr 25, 2022)

Replaying DQ11 on 3DS, I can’t believe this version of the game still has no fan translation after all these years.

 Imo, the best version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2022)

Fortnite doing guest characters proper

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2022)

Is there a discord group for the arcade section ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 28, 2022)

Man, I really can't get enough of Super Robot Wars 30.
Playing this on a huge QLED TV makes this really like I'm playing a huge anime moving in screen except it's a game. The musics and animations are most of the time wall bangers. If you have just enough mecha knowledge to understand the stakes and lore, this will slaps you in the face multiple time.
I'm on my third run and I still discover stuffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2022)

Happy Birthday @The World  !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2022)

So youtube figured out I miss Japan and been suggesting this series where some shmuck follows a day in the life of a worker's day. In the middle of depressing, overworked, corporate bitch workers, I ended up finding some code monkey from Bandai Namco. Pretty interesting sight into their workplace


He "just happens" to cross the director of Code Vein an Tekken 7. I also like how he works a 8 hour shift and says "I'm leaving early today".

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2022)

Friends finally convinced me to get into Persona, and well, when I do something I do it right:


Persona 3 Portable (had to choose between this and FES), Persona 4 Golden, Persona 5 (no Royal for me since no PS4/5) all three Dancing games (they're actual story sequels), Persona 4 Arena Ultimax and Strikers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2022)

Naruto said:


> Friends finally convinced me to get into Persona, and well, when I do something I do it right:
> 
> 
> Persona 3 Portable (had to choose between this and FES), Persona 4 Golden, Persona 5 (no Royal for me since no PS4/5) all three Dancing games (they're actual story sequels), Persona 4 Arena Ultimax and Strikers.



I started with Nocturne than P3 back to back and I love both series, but since you are a heavy SMT enthusiast not sure if you'll feel the same.

Do you like visual novels?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Do you like visual novels?



Really depends, I love Ace Attorney and the Zero Escape series, for example.

I'm enjoying P3 just okay at the moment, I kinda keep waiting for it to get really good. We shall see.

Tartarus is, as always, super boring.

It's the music and stylistic choices that are killer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## JayK (May 1, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So youtube figured out I miss Japan and been suggesting this series where some shmuck follows a day in the life of a worker's day. In the middle of depressing, overworked, corporate bitch workers, he ended up finding some code monkey from Bandai Namco. Pretty interesting sight into their workplace
> 
> 
> He "just happens" to cross the director of Code Vein an Tekken 7. I also like how he works a 8 hour shift and says "I'm leaving early today".


You also forgot to mention the nice time he had after with his co-workers.

Any propaganda to potentially attract new competent personnel.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 2, 2022)

So, Square Enix just let go of their Western studios and all the underutilized IPs that came with them.



All for 300 million dollars. Which seems quite cheap in this day and age of multi-billion dollar deals for established IPs.

---

In a press release Square Enix said the deal “enables the launch of new businesses by moving forward with investments in fields including blockchain, AI, and the cloud”.

. . . . I'm ignorant on blockchain stuff. Didn't that have to do with nfts?


----------



## Naruto (May 2, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> In a press release Square Enix said the deal “enables the launch of new businesses by moving forward with investments in fields including blockchain, AI, and the cloud”.



 

The nightmare refuses to end.

Yes, the blockchain is basically the master ledger for all cryptoscams, including NFTs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 2, 2022)

That's good news actually.
Crystal Dynamics and Eidos have been criminally underused by Squeenix.

Maybe now they'll be allowed to actually make good games again.

Here's hoping for that Legacy of Kain remaster.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2022)

TYPE-Rey said:


> That's good news actually.
> Crystal Dynamics and Eidos have been criminally underused by Squeenix.
> 
> Maybe now they'll be allowed to actually make good games again.
> ...



This.

Square Enix has been wearing them down to a point where I barely register them anymore. The last Deus Ex is an incredible game that was basically murdered by SE's shitty decisions.

The fact they sold the IPs as well is pretty good news. IO Interactive is practically thriving after leaving SE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2022)

Fortnite really is MvC5

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This.
> 
> Square Enix has been wearing them down to a point where I barely register them anymore. The last Deus Ex is an incredible game that was basically murdered by SE's shitty decisions.
> 
> The fact they sold the IPs as well is pretty good news. IO Interactive is practically thriving after leaving SE.



Yes, but on the other hand SE focusing more on NFTs is scary. I'm much more invested in SE's IPs and this shit scares me.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 2, 2022)

Roadmap:

1.SQ starts focusing on NFTs and other crap like that whilst under financing their IPs.
2. It fails horribly.
3. SQ gets bought up by a giant a la Tencent.
4. The end. 

I wish i was wrong.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2022)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Roadmap:
> 
> 1.SQ starts focusing on NFTs and other crap like that whilst under financing their IPs.
> 2. It fails horribly.
> ...



Tifa wearing that Chinese dress was the beginning of the end

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (May 2, 2022)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Roadmap:
> 
> 1.SQ starts focusing on NFTs and other crap like that whilst under financing their IPs.
> 2. It fails horribly.
> ...



Unfortunately shilling crypto is not a big gamble, if it fails they'll just carry as usual.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2022)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Roadmap:
> 
> 1.SQ starts focusing on NFTs and other crap like that whilst under financing their IPs.
> 2. It fails horribly.
> ...



They're not dumping all of their vault on blockchain shit. Relax, brah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're not dumping all of their vault on blockchain shit. Relax, brah.



No. Let us worry irrationally in peace


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2022)

Beat ER, gonna go raise some shit on NG+, but this shit gonna leave an empty void for me. Don't think I can return back to Fugly of the Wild and her one-dimensional on-rails combat after this.  

I may need to replay Bayonetta or Vanquish first to get the blood pumping. Or maybe a chill turn-based instead. Been planning to check out those Pixel remasters. I can never get bored with FF6 so I'll maybe try that. 

Or wait, wasn't there a Chrono Cross remaster that just came out?

Any advice you guys? 

@Deathbringerpt we need to get back into RE5 soon frendo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I may need to replay Bayonetta or Vanquish first to get the blood pumping. Or maybe a chill turn-based instead. Been planning to check out those Pixel remasters. I can never get bored with FF6 so I'll maybe try that.



After beating that shitty final boss, I literally started a new run in DMC5 since it's been too long since I last played it. Turns out if you counter Goliath's body slam and throw him into the clock tower, he tears through the fucking thing and the entire tower crashes into the ground and debris flies everywhere. Never pulled that before.

After rolling and wacking for 80 hours, this is the shit I needed. 




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt we need to get back into RE5 soon frendo



I *know*. DM me, brah.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> After beating that shitty final boss, I literally started a new run in DMC5 since it's been too long since I last played it. Turns out if you counter Goliath's body slam and throw him into the clock tower, he tears through the fucking thing and the entire tower crashes into the ground and debris flies everywhere. Never pulled that before.



They showed this in one of the trailers iirc. Never pulled it off either. I always chip damaged the fucker.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> After rolling and wacking for 80 hours, this is the shit I needed.



My point exactly. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> I *know*. DM me, brah.



check your dms


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They showed this in one of the trailers iirc. Never pulled it off either. I always chip damaged the fucker.



The perks of going trailer blind. I got that counter locked down but I never actually threw him into the tower. Happened totally by random.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> My point exactly.



Gonna replay Revengeance again, prob. Shit never gets old.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> check your dms


----------



## JayK (May 2, 2022)

Quite funny cause Ozma (XIV's head encounter designer) just dropped the best MMO encounter I have ever seen. Absolutely insane production value while definitely also running for toughest ever (wf was over 700 pulls without the fight needing to get tweaked after release).

They have the talent, it's just some producers and other higher ups shitting in their own coffee.


----------



## Overwatch (May 3, 2022)

So, there’s this statue in front of the neighborhood bank. It’s something I’d expect to see in a From Software game:

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Sinoka (May 3, 2022)

Don't worry is only a rumor.........


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2022)

Sinoka said:


> Don't worry is only a rumor.........



As bad as SE is most of the time, they still sometimes drop bangers. I don't like this, at all.


----------



## Overwatch (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2022)

MERDE


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2022)

If only, this shit looked GEWD.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2022)

"FINE, I _guess_ we'll do the remake of one of the games that put us on the map instead of shitting it out with cheap labor"

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2022)

"Look ma, a real life turd shining."

LMAO, good luck, that game looks rougher than the conditions of minorities in America.


----------



## Naruto (May 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 6, 2022)

Naruto said:


> *Insanely large pic that doesn't need to be quoted*


I'm lucky my brother and I share similar video game taste, since I usually split full-priced games with him.


----------



## Naruto (May 6, 2022)

After I finished Persona 3 (which turned out to be great  ), did you think I'd move on to Persona 4?

No my friends, I'm playing this:



Your browser does not support the video tag.
 

Never would I have guessed I'd end up playing Persona rhythm games, and *enjoying *them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (May 6, 2022)

Naruto said:


> After I finished Persona 3 (which turned out to be great  ), did you think I'd move on to Persona 4?
> 
> No my friends, I'm playing this:
> 
> ...


you never know what life throws your way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Xebec (May 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> "Look ma, a real life turd shining."
> 
> LMAO, good luck, that game looks rougher than the conditions of minorities in America.


so it's problems are way overblown and it's actually doing just fine?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> so it's problems are way overblown and it's actually doing just fine?



Have you seen the trailer?


----------



## Sinoka (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2022)

GOTG was a good mindless comedy action shooter tbh. One of the funniest games I've ever played.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2022)

Capeshit fans are fickle creatures. 

We need these companies working on their own series, Tomb Raider and Deus Ex or original games, not this shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Capeshit fans are fickle creatures.
> 
> We need these companies working on their own series, Tomb Raider and Deus Ex or original games, not this shit.



NuTomb Raider has been poor. I only played the first game, and other than Lara's ass and her dying in horrific suspiciously erotic game over screens, the game was mid.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> NuTomb Raider has been poor. I only played the first game, and other than Lara's ass and her dying in horrific suspiciously erotic game over screens, the game was mid.



That shit trilogy and MUH DADDY ISSUES Lara is out of the way. Hopefully we can get badass Laura again.


----------



## Xebec (May 9, 2022)

Lara being more like her classic/legend self is going to be weird, CD did everything they could to make sure people knew that she wasn't like that. It's going to feel forced imo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> Lara being more like her classic/legend self is going to be weird, CD did everything they could to make sure people knew that she wasn't like that. It's going to feel forced imo.



You mean good.

This new Lara was a mopey, depressing, pessimistic slob who hated raiding tombs and wouldn't shut up about daddy. Classic Laura was a rich posh thrill seeker that left her cozy life to raid tombs, explore the world and complete the extinction of Dinossaurs. 

CD's celebration of the series on twitter is littered with classic Lara, they're not adverse to going to basics again at all.


----------



## Xebec (May 9, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You mean good.
> 
> This new Lara was a mopey, depressing, pessimistic slob who hated raiding tombs and wouldn't shut up about daddy. Classic Laura was a rich posh thrill seeker that left her cozy rich life to raid tombs, explore the world and complete the extinction of Dinossaurs.
> 
> CD's celebration of the series on twitter is littered with classic Lara, they're not adverse to going to basics again at all.


even the reboot writer wants classic lara back



> We had a really fun time-evolving her character, so I would like to see probably less father issues, and that's coming from me! I like seeing her striking out on her own and really taking some joy in what she does. Because when we wrote the reboot game, she was really on her way to becoming a tomb raider. So she was like proto-Tomb Raider. And all the traits that you associate with Tomb Raider like tenaciousness, bravery, resourcefulness, were kind of bubbling to the surface with her.
> I want to see that [come to] full fruition, I want to see the sassy one liners and things that I would have loved to have written. But, you know, she wasn't at that stage yet, she didn't have the confidence yet. I think that the trilogy went down really well with fans, so it's gonna be exciting to see what they do next.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2022)

Only modern day murican game developers can make daddy issues on an attractive woman look so unappealing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Only modern day murican game developers can make daddy issues on an attractive woman look so unappealing.



Didn't stop the SFM pervs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Didn't stop the SFM pervs.



I mean.. Gianna Michaels-ing every video game female character is basically a checklist at this point.

Can't mod her personality and whining tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2022)

I think I hate fortnite a little less for creating new Sakura fans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (May 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The World (May 10, 2022)

Tifa twerks on Zacks grave

checkmate red states

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2022)

Naruto said:


>




How much is it?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Karma (May 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (May 13, 2022)

Leaked pictures from the new silent hill game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2022)

Karma said:


> Leaked pictures from the new silent hill game



What are these pics????  

>Fat bitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2022)

She's real boys


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2022)

I mean, her VA is practically like her too. Those bodakadonks and all.


----------



## Karma (May 14, 2022)

Thought this was kinda funny

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2022)

Karma said:


> Thought this was kinda funny



I can feel my blood turning into MountDew as I'm reading this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2022)

But a New York Times report last year suggested FIFA wanted "more than double" the amount of money it currently got from EA for the latter to renew its licence - amounting to over $1bn for each four-year World Cup cycle - as well as a singular focus on the sport itself. *EA, meanwhile, reportedly wanted to explore other avenues using the FIFA licence, *such as video game tournaments and *digital products like NFTs.*


You're kidding me... Game companies lost their fucking minds man. The sooner this shit dies, the better.


----------



## Simon (May 14, 2022)

New Silent Hill with shots actually leaked lol, Konami promptly DMCA'd that shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2022)

those screen shots look horrible. 

Oh no, look, spoopy sticky notes monster, brrrrr...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2022)

Silent Hill as created and written by Netflix.
No thanks.
Team Silent is dead and every western developed Silent Hill has been some of the worst shit I've ever played.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma (May 16, 2022)

Buskuv said:


> Team Silent is dead and every western developed Silent Hill has been some of the worst shit I've ever played.


There r multiple SHs likely in development, this one being from the japanese studio with members from original team involved

The pink monster from the concept art has a strong resemblance to smth the creator of Pyramid Head said he wanted to create.


----------



## Buskuv (May 16, 2022)

Karma said:


> There r multiple SHs likely in development, this one being from the japanese studio with members from original team involved
> 
> The pink monster from the concept art has a strong resemblance to smth the creator of Pyramid Head said he wanted to create.


Is this the first time 'original members' have been involved in a SH project since 3?
Hope is a fine thing, but Silent Hill as a series has been dead since the PS2 era--we already got the shitty entries as far back as The Room and that one PSP game.


----------



## Karma (May 16, 2022)

Buskuv said:


> Is this the first time 'original members' have been involved in a SH project since 3?
> Hope is a fine thing, but Silent Hill as a series has been dead since the PS2 era--we already got the shitty entries as far back as The Room and that one PSP game.


----------



## Buskuv (May 16, 2022)

It's a good design.
I think people like to attribute a game to a single person a lot of the time, but that's patently untrue and Team Silent was comprised of a lot more than just Ito, good as he is. It's a product of a specific time in Konami's history with a perfect storm of people and technology, and I don't think anything produced by modern Konami will ever be as interesting as something made by the original Team Silent.
I'd love to be proven wrong but I haven't been since 2007.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Making horror games is hard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Making horror games is hard.



Surprised no one made a horror game about working a 9-5 job. That would be peak horror for twitch egurls.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2022)

Fight N Rage is some cool as shit 

Too bad it doesn't have online and remote play sucks for me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2022)

Jesus Christ. That is some leg spread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2022)

Dead Space remake and Not!Dead Space from the original devs.

If the Silent Hill AAA rumour pans out (it won't), Capcom won't have to carry the entire genre by itself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2022)

Not Games but laughed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 20, 2022)

> * Okay, so you got the book going on, you’ve got the final season coming out, then the spinoff, and you’re filming Death Stranding, the video game.*





> _We just started the second one._



This mofo casually leaked Death Stranding 2

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2022)

Did anyone even give a shit about the first Death Stranding? I love Kojimbo as much as the next man but that game was a sack of hot shit.


----------



## Pilaf (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2022)

Currently playing Ace Attorney, my first VN game btw.

And I really dig this theme

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Karma (May 21, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Currently playing Ace Attorney, my first VN game btw.
> 
> And I really dig this theme


Ace Attorney music is goated

Cant believe u havent heard it before


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Currently playing Ace Attorney, my first VN game btw.
> 
> And I really dig this theme



Unironically one of Capcom's strongest series. Had one of my few "get up from my seat and lose my shit" moments in gayming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2022)

Karma when did you become a mod?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2022)

Karma said:


> Ace Attorney music is goated
> 
> Cant believe u havent heard it before



First time playing it.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> Unironically one of Capcom's strongest series. Had one of my few "get up from my seat and lose my shit" moments in gayming.



I'm only playing if I have 1-2 hours to kill and not sit down for long ass sessions. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2022)

Fang said:


> Karma when did you become a mod?



There was a shortage of Zoro mods so I picked him as my heir

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> There was a shortage of Zoro mods so I picked him as my heir


You had me bby


----------



## Karma (May 21, 2022)

Fang said:


> Karma when did you become a mod?


Start of april iirc


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> First time playing it.


Tell me wut u think of my namesake wen u meet her

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2022)

Fang said:


> You had me bby



>This member limits who may view their full profile.

Too shady. Dafuq you hiding?


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >This member limits who may view their full profile.
> 
> Too shady. Dafuq you hiding?


>This member limits who may view their full profile.

Nibba you be shady too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2022)

Fang said:


> >This member limits who may view their full profile.
> 
> Nibba you be shady too.




lmao that was mandated by jff a while back for all mods. forgot to undo it. should be fine now lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OLK (May 21, 2022)

hey I didn't know this thread existed!
And I'll forget to post here anyways

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> lmao that was mandated by jff a while back for all mods. forgot to undo it. should be fine now lol.


Wait are you serial


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2022)

I'm either high or this game is hilarious


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2022)

Fang said:


> Wait are you serial



I'm what?


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm what?


Are you serious I mean

Sorry I stepped into the zoomer mind-set there for a moemnt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OLK (May 21, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm either high or this game is hilarious


AA series is peak comedy

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2022)

If you like VNs thanks to Ace Attorney

Then you should try Muv-Luv and Muv-Luv Alternative after that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2022)

Fang said:


> Are you serious I mean
> 
> Sorry I stepped into the zoomer mind-set there for a moemnt




Why are kids out there swapping words?  

Anyways, to answer your question, yes, I am... Can't get into too much detail or I'll risk getting a ban


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why are kids out there swapping words?
> 
> Anyways, to answer your question, yes, I am... Can't get into too much detail or I'll risk getting a ban


I ain't no zoomer my boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2022)

Fang said:


> I ain't no zoomer my boy



That doesn't answer my question but thanks for playing


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That doesn't answer my question but thanks for playing


Because zoomers are dumb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2022)

Fang said:


> Because zoomers are dumb






Number one reason stopping me from settling and starting a family. Can't handle having a dumb ass kid.


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2022)

I would sell both my testicles for this to become a reality.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2022)

Simon said:


> I would sell both my testicles for this to become a reality.



You sure don't care about your testicles then, because while the idea seems cool, and the old art is great, this doesn't look all too good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 21, 2022)

Fang said:


> If you like VNs thanks to Ace Attorney
> 
> Then you should try Muv-Luv and Muv-Luv Alternative after that


I have done my best to get into Muv-Luv. I hear Alternative is arguably the pinnacle of VNs.

However, Muv-Luv just feels like a generic dating sim. I may try to finish it when I am not in the middle of three other VNs. I am in a mad dash to finish up the last route of Full Metal Daemon Muramasa, but it is proving to be more and more difficult as I get deeper into the route.

Really hoping Muramasa doesn't break me. The VN is so depressing but so good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2022)

Simon said:


> I would sell both my testicles for this to become a reality.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2022)

That Maki cosplay


----------



## Karma (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 22, 2022)

I will never understand out of all the dodging animations to go with, Miyazaki chose rolls. Dashing as a hunter in Bloodborne was so badass.


----------



## JayK (May 22, 2022)

Simon said:


> I would sell both my testicles for this to become a reality.


Just double down and make it the entire package. For everybodies sake.


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2022)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I have done my best to get into Muv-Luv. I hear Alternative is arguably the pinnacle of VNs.
> 
> However, Muv-Luv just feels like a generic dating sim. I may try to finish it when I am not in the middle of three other VNs. I am in a mad dash to finish up the last route of Full Metal Daemon Muramasa, but it is proving to be more and more difficult as I get deeper into the route.
> 
> Really hoping Muramasa doesn't break me. The VN is so depressing but so good.


Alternative is 100% linear, Extra however was intended to be a gigantic red herring in the trilogy to kick things off by making it seem like a very generic RomCom. Unlimited is good but its 99% build up to Alternative.


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2022)

>can't post the webm of Godfrey tossing the Elden Beast

Damn it


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why are kids out there swapping words?
> 
> Anyways, to answer your question, yes, I am... Can't get into too much detail or I'll risk getting a ban





Fang said:


> I ain't no zoomer my boy





Fang said:


> Because zoomers are dumb





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Number one reason stopping me from settling and starting a family. Can't handle having a dumb ass kid.



Shirker, whatever you do, do NOT tell these two niqqas that replacing serious with "cereal" is actually a decade old slang accidentally created by South Park. It will KILL them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Shirker, whatever you do, do NOT tell these two niqqas that replacing serious with "cereal" is actually a decade old slang accidentally created by South Park. It will KILL them.



Shit is from South Park?

Now it makes more sense actually.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2022)

Al Gore kept saying it.

So stupid it's funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2022)

This shit scarier than most recent horror game enemies. tha fuk?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2022)

Never gets old


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> This mofo casually leaked Death Stranding 2



The perks of not giving a single shit about video games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2022)

**INTENSE HEAVY BREATHING**

@Charlotte D. Kurisu

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Buskuv (May 24, 2022)

Don't you fucking lie to me.
Nibel you lying fuck, don't do it.


----------



## JayK (May 24, 2022)

Remaster

take or leave


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2022)

JayK said:


> Remaster
> 
> take or leave



Still not a bad deal as I need to play the thing before a sequel. Hope they do a DMC4 to 5 thing where they release DD1 remaster and release the sequel a year later or something

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2022)

The Eldern Ring after burn is real. Haven't found myself playing much of anything after finishing with it other than KOF15 with frendos and some AA.


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Still not a bad deal as I need to play the thing before a sequel. Hope they do a DMC4 to 5 thing where they release DD1 remaster and release the sequel a year later or something


It's literally already been remastered lmao.
What else would there be to do?


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Eldern Ring after burn is real. Haven't found myself playing much of anything after finishing with it other than KOF15 with frendos and some AA.


Git gud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2022)

Buskuv said:


> It's literally already been remastered lmao.



>googles

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Xebec (May 25, 2022)

hope they add DC2


----------



## JayK (May 25, 2022)

Capcom just now dropping that they are interested in reviving IPs.

Hmmm


----------



## blakstealth (May 25, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


>


man, 8K isn't even mainstream yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


>



Don't play games with this poor old heart

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 26, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> man, 8K isn't even mainstream yet.



I would say not even 4K is that mainstream yet.


----------



## blakstealth (May 26, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I would say not even 4K is that mainstream yet.


yeah, that's true. I also looked into that a bit more and it turns out TCL is just speculating. They didn't reveal anything.


----------



## Pilaf (May 26, 2022)

In 2003 at the height of the Iraq Invasion, Dr. Eggman landed a management position in the NSA and used his power to racially profile and segregate 30,000 American Muslims until his retirement in 2014.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 26, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> In 2003 at the height of the Iraq Invasion, Dr. Eggman landed a management position in the NSA and used his power to racially profile and segregate 30,000 American Muslims until his retirement in 2014.


TIL


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2022)

By the time 8k is mainstream vogue, mustard race will already be on 32k.

Also I really really just want a remaster of the FEAR trilogy.


----------



## blakstealth (May 26, 2022)

Fang said:


> Also I really really just want a remaster of the FEAR trilogy.


Man I'm still trying to finish FEAR 1. I keep putting it down and picking it u. I've only finished 2, and 3 is in the backlog.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Man I'm still trying to finish FEAR 1. I keep putting it down and picking it u. I've only finished 2, and 3 is in the backlog.


FEAR 1 is a masterpiece, just getting it with full controller support and updated directx support + 60 FPS stabilization with those still amazing for their time visuals is something else. Finish it man, its a once in a decade FPS kind of game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2022)

This looks like something I'd be interested in. BUTTTTTTTTTT, while the designs are okay and animations are actually great, I feel the colors really rob this from being visually stimulating. Why is everything bland? 

@Deathbringerpt what do you think? Maybe on a sale?


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2022)

Who is the greatest streamer and why is it still Snort Burnell?


----------



## Simon (May 30, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


>


With the still lacking supply of base PS5s in circulation and a global shortage of chips that is on going, I hardly doubt we will be getting new consoles that soon unless something changes.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2022)

These consoles only go for 6 years. So 3-4 years after the base is actually in line for the past 20 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2022)

Finally

A Bloodborne that doesn't cause half your deaths to 20-15 fps drops every 2 seconds

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


You think this is funny?
I do too but fuck you for getting me excited for a bit there


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2022)

Fang said:


> Finally
> 
> A Bloodborne that doesn't cause half your deaths to 20-15 fps drops every 2 seconds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 30, 2022)

Lol at Ubisoft


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2022)

Tencent terrifies me unironically


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2022)

Fair


----------



## wibisana (May 31, 2022)

i just heard about whole save TF2 thing lol

but i still dont understand who made the bots and why, anyone care to fill me in


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Lol at Ubisoft


----------



## blakstealth (May 31, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Ya got me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2022)

Off-topic: Stranger Tinkles Season 4 so had references to The Thing, Silence of the Lambs, The Amityville Horror, and the Exorcist which is kinda rad ngl.

Whole season is one big Easter egg for supernatural horror movies, down to the clunky dialogue.  

They eased up on the video game references tho. They didn't have many to begin with, but now they're virtually non-existent.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2022)

OG Power Rangers is back on netflix

Its Morbin time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 2, 2022)

Hold up @Charlotte D. Kurisu, you’re not a mod anymore?

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

@Shirker 

I think you were the only nerd here interested in this game 

Coming along nicely tbh

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker
> 
> I think you were the only nerd here interested in this game
> 
> Coming along nicely tbh


I am that EXACT nerd.
I'd actually kinda forgot about this game; it's nice to see they're still goin' strong.
Animation is still tops.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2022)

RE4 RENAKE LES GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

The World said:


> RE4 RENAKE LES GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Visit this thread


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2022)

I need some new games

Is Death Loop any good? I know its by Arkane who did the newer Wolfenstein games and Dishonored


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 3, 2022)

Both Spider-Man games hitting PC this year. Weren't even on the GFN leak. Was sure Tsushima and Returnal would precede them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2022)

Fang said:


> I need some new games
> 
> Is Death Loop any good? I know its by Arkane who did the newer Wolfenstein games and Dishonored



2023 gonna be bussin man. REmake 4, FF16, Street Fighter 6, possibly Bayo3, and BotW 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## OLK (Jun 3, 2022)

Fang said:


> I need some new games
> 
> Is Death Loop any good? I know its by Arkane who did the newer Wolfenstein games and Dishonored


I heard really good things about it. Too bad the buzz died out fast just like Dishonored, which is also a dope game


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2022)

OLK said:


> I heard really good things about it. Too bad the buzz died out fast just like Dishonored, which is also a dope game


Its cause Dishonored 2 was very bad compared to the original and Daud's expansion iirc


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2022)

@Karma. Custom thread title suggestion considering CapGod is carrying summer fest and 2023 in the process: "The Arcade Convo Thread - RE Wingine"

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Off-topic: Stranger Tinkles Season 4 so had references to The Thing, Silence of the Lambs, The Amityville Horror, and the Exorcist which is kinda rad ngl.
> 
> Whole season is one big Easter egg for supernatural horror movies, down to the clunky dialogue.
> 
> They eased up on the video game references tho. They didn't have many to begin with, but now they're virtually non-existent.



reached the airplane scene and.... how do you delete a show from your netflix?


----------



## Karma (Jun 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Karma. Custom thread title suggestion considering CapGod is carrying summer fest and 2023 in the process: "The Arcade Convo Thread - RE Wingine"


Ur still thread owner so u have the ability to change it right?  


If not ill change the title

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2022)

Karma said:


> Ur still thread owner so u have the ability to change it right?
> 
> 
> If not ill change the title



I keep forgetting @Naruto made me OP as a passing of the torch kinda thing. I'd do the same to you but I want to keep this OP as my legacy

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2022)

Megadrive 2 mini was announced with 50 games including Sega CD stuff, arcade ports and unreleased games. M2 is doing emulation work, Yuzo Koshiro will compose a medley for the menus again.

A brand new game will also be included.

The megadrive mini was probably the best one of the bunch and this looks like it's not only matching in quality but also beating it. Games announced so far:


Bonanza Bros.
Fantasy Zone (Arcade port)
Magical Tarurūto-kun
Mansion of Hidden Souls
Popful Mail
Shining Force CD
Shining in the Darkness
Silpheed
Sonic CD
Thunder Force IV
Virtua Racing


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2022)

Silphseed?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2022)

Happy to see this game get a second chance, pretty unique title imo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2022)

Simon said:


> Happy to see this game get a second chance, pretty unique title imo.



Still have no idea what you do in this game


----------



## OLK (Jun 9, 2022)

That Last of Us remake looks amazing. I wish Rockstar did that with RDR1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2022)

LoU1 remake over here making me remember why i liked it the first place.


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2022)

Never cared for LoU


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2022)

I have stuff in my pantry that’s older than TLoU1 ffs.

Standard edition for 70$?! The fucking balls on this industry, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2022)

Overwatch said:


> I have stuff in my pantry that’s older than TLoU1 ffs.
> 
> Standard edition for 70$?! The fucking balls on this industry, man.



It's a remake of a 9 year old game that had a remaster 8 years ago. Of course they're gonna charge 70 bucks, they're not gonna pull their milkage just cuz.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 10, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's a remake of a 9 year old game that had a remaster 8 years ago. Of course they're gonna charge 70 bucks, they're not gonna pull their milkage just cuz.


Which is exactly why i'm gonna have 0 second thoughts   on my seafaring adventure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2022)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Which is exactly why i'm gonna have 0 second thoughts   on my seafaring adventure.



It honestly doesn't even look that different from the remastered version.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2022)

off-topic but I chuckled

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 10, 2022)

Motherfucking Richter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It honestly doesn't even look that different from the remastered version.



Maybe because remaking a high fidelity game with another high fidelity game to the point where polygons barely make a dent to the visuals isn't really all that hyped up to be.

This might be the most pointless fucking remake in gaming history. Seeing Joel with 2 extra eyebags isn't worth 70$ fucking bucks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Motherfucking Richter.



I've been done with this series since season 3 but I like the animation too much to ignore it. The animators were the true writers of that show.

I think "Piss and fart jokes" writer man is out so maybe the dialogue isn't as insulting this time.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2022)

idgaf. Being Gods at KOF should be a Latin American stereotype.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2022)

BIG DAMAJ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2022)



Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2022)

KOF is basically an argument for southern superiority

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 10, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I've been done with this series since season 3 but I like the animation too much to ignore it. The animators were the true writers of that show.
> 
> I think "Piss and fart jokes" writer man is out so maybe the dialogue isn't as insulting this time.



Yeah, he was a sexual abuser or whatever so they got rid of him, hopefully the new writer is not obsessed with making every single character say "shit" and "fuck" every 10 seconds and hopefully the new writer knows how to focus on what matters instead of wasting entire episodes on filler absurdities and subplots nobody cares.


----------



## OLK (Jun 10, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It honestly doesn't even look that different from the remastered version.


This is literally false. It looks just like LoU2, which is a massive graphical improvement over LoU remastered

Ya'll ninjas are blind


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2022)

OLK said:


> This is literally false. It looks just like LoU2, which is a massive graphical improvement over LoU remastered
> 
> Ya'll ninjas are blind



Bro, some aspects look even better in the remastered. Look at the clothes for example:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2022)

Well yeah, Sony drones aren't any better than Nintendrones.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2022)

So with all this Capcom goodness, I remembered to check the updated and RE7 is now the second most sold game in the company's history and the most sold single RE game ever (5 is still 1st place and 4 2nd with all of their versions combined). And RE2R the third.  MH Rise already reached 9 million. And then you have Village that cracked the 10th place.

Last but not least, DMC 5 million sales. This is the one that really vindicates Capcom branching out of RE and Monster Hunter since those shit money simply by existing while DMC is less of a giant RoI assurance. I like to think that this helped Pragmata out the door. Mega Man 11 about to pass MM2 very soon too.

Hope Dragon's Dogma 2 is a fucking success.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2022)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 11, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I've been done with this series since season 3 but I like the animation too much to ignore it. The animators were the true writers of that show.
> 
> I think "Piss and fart jokes" writer man is out so maybe the dialogue isn't as insulting this time.


Warren Ellis was a fantastic comic book writer. Too bad his script for the show felt like it was written by a 13 year old.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2022)

Why?

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2022)

Just thought I would share the sad news here and in the anime section, voice actor Billy Kametz died. He was in JoJo's, Fire Emblem, Demon Slayer, Boruto, Evangelion, and a whole bunch of other shit

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 11, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 12, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2022)

Did they base the protagonist and antagonist of Quantum Break off of Neil Patrick Harris and CIA?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Yeah, he was a sexual abuser or whatever so they got rid of him, hopefully the new writer is not obsessed with making every single character say "shit" and "fuck" every 10 seconds and hopefully the new writer knows how to focus on what matters instead of wasting entire episodes on filler absurdities and subplots nobody cares.



The problem is that even if the new writer is a CV fan, this series already blew its load and adapted SotN alongside CV3 at once - the original storylines and subplots went absolutely fucking nowhere except for Isaac's and I'm 100% nothing of that will bleed over to this new series. That means that they'll just make new original stuff and hope it's not cringe or this series will be much shorter.


I mean, it's legitimatelly impressive how good some of the spritework is but this game is such a Bloodborne ripoff its distracting.


**Make an edgy and messy PS2 game*
*Give it a PS4 makeover**

All smiles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 13, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2022)

Big erection happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2022)

Still do not understand the logic behind brand wars.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2022)

Sunk cost


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2022)

Watching a movie on Netflix when bobby fucking kotick shows up.



?????? The fuck?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2022)

Fang said:


> Did they base the protagonist and antagonist of Quantum Break off of Neil Patrick Harris and CIA?


Please respond


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2022)

Naruto said:


> Watching a movie on Netflix when bobby fucking kotick shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> ?????? The fuck?



Okay, but why is your tv so close to the ceiling?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2022)

Fuck yeah, baby. Love this stupid ass game.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck yeah, baby. Love this stupid ass game.




Holy shit. Yes please. One of the best UI in a game ever. Also, a genuinely funny fucking game.


----------



## Karma (Jun 15, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy shit. Yes please. One of the best UI in a game ever. Also, a genuinely funny fucking game.


Iirc James Gunn wrote the script


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay, but why is your tv so close to the ceiling?


This is the bedroom TV. That way I don't have to sit up or break my neck to watch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2022)

Naruto said:


> This is the bedroom TV.



Same question. I have my bedroom TV on eye level like a Chad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2022)

Karma said:


> Iirc James Gunn wrote the script



He did. He just tweeted about the game's anniversary with Suda51.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2022)

Between linking the Resident Evil 4 HD  Fan Project on their official RE4 steam page and reactivating the previous version RE2 prior to the new update they've just released, Capcom is becoming a major mod friendly company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 16, 2022)

Karma said:


> Iirc *James Gunn* wrote the script


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Between linking the Resident Evil 4 HD  Fan Project on their official RE4 steam page and reactivating the previous version RE2 prior to the new update they've just released, Capcom is becoming a major mod friendly company.



Next step; Nude mods on the store page.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2022)

this game looks SICK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Naruto (Jun 18, 2022)

Genuinely prefer it this way.

We have so much shit to play, who cares if stuff is delayed?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2022)

Naruto said:


> We have so much shit to play, who cares if stuff is delayed?




I mean, there's enough budget and indie fucking games out there, that if every dev/publisher did this, not a single gaming consumer is gonna be affected by it. 

Forget mountain sized backlogs and classics for a second. I see decent obscure indie releases literally every week. AAA companies need to get with the times, not only will it benefit their staff, even if you don't care about that, but there's a better chance a game comes out better once you put in the proper time. 

Also, many instances where shit like "remake from scratch" for a 10-12 year old isn't necessary. Can someone seriously look at the Last of Us and go "yeah, this looks and plays outdated, it needs a remake"?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Next step; Nude mods on the store page.


There are a lot of booba enhancement mods for RE2 and RE3 REmake

I'm sure you know that already of course

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2022)

What is this cool shit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2022)

Is that Call of Juraez 2?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jun 18, 2022)

Anybody re-play FFX recently(ish)?

I've been doing my 712365667th playthrough, and I just hit a wall of anti-fun that I had somehow forgotten about. One that I feel the need to rail against.

The floor tile "puzzle" in the Zankarkand, the one just before Yunalesca. This thing is absolute dog shit! It's a card matching game where all the cards are 10 yards apart. Some are even on the opposite side of a room that you can't walk straight across, because there's a huge hole in the middle of the room. So you are constantly forced to run the perimeter of the room just to reach the "cards" on the far side.

And you have to do this "puZzLE" like 4 times. This isn't a challenge or a test of your critical thinking/problem solving skills. This is a counting sand-level of wasting the player's time. Especially when every fuck up wrenches control away from you so that it can zoom the camera out and show you all the tiles turning off. You know, just incase you are as brain-damaged as whoever designed this fucking room.

And this is all made infinitely worse by the fact that this puzzle was thrown up as a roadblock not 3 feet from a pivotal boss fight. This, like, _How Not to Do Pacing 101_.

I'm probably overreacting, but FFX is one of my favorite games and this really annoyed me.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Anybody re-play FFX recently(ish)?
> 
> I've been doing my 712365667th playthrough, and I just hit a wall of anti-fun that I had somehow forgotten about. One that I feel the need to rail against.
> 
> ...


I'm still stuck on my first playthrough trying to beat Seymour Flux


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2022)

I am just spamming this play time all this weekend with Shredder's Revenge.


----------



## OLK (Jun 18, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Anybody re-play FFX recently(ish)?
> 
> I've been doing my 712365667th playthrough, and I just hit a wall of anti-fun that I had somehow forgotten about. One that I feel the need to rail against.
> 
> ...


The trials just get worse with each new cloyster.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jun 19, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I'm still stuck on my first playthrough trying to beat Seymour Flux


I legit just beat that fool multiple times (I kept forgetting to rob him or something). 

Pro tips, if you want them:


*Spoiler*: __ 





 Keep your buffs to a minimum, he'll cleanse them if you get more than 3 or 4 on your team at once. Prioritize Reflect, it cucks the Zombie status.  
 Total Annihilation is Magic damage. Focus >>>> Shell. It can't be cleansed.  is a Mix item that will stack 5 Focus on your current team. Musk + Musk / Hypello Potion / Shining Thorn, these are probably the easiest ingredients to come by. 
 Use Yuna's "Talk" buff. It grants substantial damage reduction. Combined with Focus, my Yuna could walk off Total Annihilation

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 19, 2022)

Looking for suggestions for some games that have been released in the past 5-10 years. I've only really played FFVII Remake and TLOU2, but now looking for some cheap games to play through. Have PC and PS4 currently.


----------



## OLK (Jun 19, 2022)

GRIMMM said:


> Looking for suggestions for some games that have been released in the past 5-10 years. I've only really played FFVII Remake and TLOU2, but now looking for some cheap games to play through. Have PC and PS4 currently.


Horizon Zero Dawn is real cheap especially since the sequel is out. You can get the GOTY edition for 20 bucks
Get all the new Resident Evil games. 2R, 3R, 7 Gold edition are all cheap. Village gets good price drops
God Of War is cheap and a great game
The non DC Death Stranding is cheap now too since the director's cut came out

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2022)

GRIMMM said:


> Looking for suggestions for some games that have been released in the past 5-10 years. I've only really played FFVII Remake and TLOU2, but now looking for some cheap games to play through. Have PC and PS4 currently.



Nier Automata. If you like FFVII will you love Automata.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2022)

I'm honestly not feeling it. My brain says everything look okay, but I dunno. I think the mesh of colors in motion is giving the wrong kinda allure subliminally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2022)

Still waiting on Katana Zero's DLC

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## The World (Jun 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 21, 2022)

I just want to say I don't like games that have "roguelike" in their tags


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2022)

Yo, Sony fans are actually blind. Shit finally makes sense.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2022)

They de Yassified her


----------



## OLK (Jun 22, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yo, Sony fans are actually blind. Shit finally makes sense.


Bro, I'm really starting to question your vision on this with how you keep saying there's barely any difference
There's a ton more detail on her face, and she looks much more realistic. I prefer original Tess and the original more cartoonish artstyle, but this game definitely has the LoU2 realism down


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2022)

OLK said:


> Bro, I'm really starting to question your vision on this with how you keep saying there's barely any difference
> There's a ton more detail on her face, and she looks much more realistic. I prefer original Tess and the original more cartoonish artstyle, but this game definitely has the LoU2 realism down



Read the tweet: If you told me this is Tess from the  TV series, I would totally believe you!

This friend never saw a real person before confirmed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2022)

This chick lowkey a Chad


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This chick lowkey a Chad



Bayonetta's world building is fucking astounding. It's incredible how much this game is underestimated.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yo, Sony fans are actually blind. Shit finally makes sense.


Eh, I can kinda see what they're talking about. I mean, they're exaggerating because Twitter is in a constant back and forth state of either billigerent anger or boundless praise over some mundane thing, but I see it.

It's like how when you're at a department store or something and you glance at one of the display TVs and see a sports game on or a really high res picture of a flower, and it takes a bit for your brain to recognize if it's real or not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Eh, I can kinda see what they're talking about. I mean, they're exaggerating because Twitter is in a constant back and forth state of either billigerent anger or boundless praise over some mundane thing, but I see it.
> 
> It's like how when you're at a department store or something and you glance at one of the display TVs and see a sports game on or a really high res picture of a flower, and it takes a bit for your brain to recognize if it's real or not.



You profile pic perfectly matches your neutral, unbiased "Shit's just dumb all the time but I kinda get it" posts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2022)

Ey yo wait, the ps plus emulator runs on 50fps?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Eh, I can kinda see what they're talking about. I mean, they're exaggerating because Twitter is in a constant back and forth state of either billigerent anger or boundless praise over some mundane thing, but I see it.
> 
> It's like how when you're at a department store or something and you glance at one of the display TVs and see a sports game on or a really high res picture of a flower, and it takes a bit for your brain to recognize if it's real or not.



Bruh what? Those high res flowers and sports games are real, dafooq?  



Deathbringerpt said:


> You profile pic perfectly matches your neutral, unbiased "Shit's just dumb all the time but I kinda get it" posts.



Shirker and I go way back to wrasslin shitposting days, and his opinion template wasn't always just "yes, no, maybe, prolly...."

He only became like this after playing Senran Kagura. It broke his perception of reality. Now he just sees 9 year old faces with yuge dumb fat Gianna Michaels cow squeezers everywhere he looks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bruh what? Those high res flowers and sports games are real, dafooq?



*Are* they?  



> Shirker and I go way back to wrasslin shitposting days, and his opinion template wasn't always just "yes, no, maybe, prolly...."
> 
> He only became like this after playing Senran Kagura. It broke his perception of reality. Now he just sees 9 year old faces with yuge dumb fat Gianna Michaels cow squeezers everywhere he looks.



I was gonna do a funny little punchline response to this post, but every single one of them I came up with carried heavy "bruh, are you okay" energy, so here's a picture of Hikage from Senran



Still miffed at Sony for scaring Takaki away, ngl.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2022)

Shirker said:


> *Are* they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, I can kinda see what you're talking about. I mean, you're exaggerating because Fanverse is in a constant back and forth state of either billigerent anger or boundless praise over some mundane thing, but I see it.










Found a new copypasta

Reactions: Creative 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## OLK (Jun 23, 2022)

She does look like a real person. Until she does that lip biting or whatever reaction. Then you can clearly tell it's a game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2022)

OLK said:


> She does look like a real person.



Am I living in the Matrix

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 23, 2022)

I mean from afar with a low resolution you could believe that to be real.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2022)

OLK said:


> She does look like a real person. Until she does that lip biting or whatever reaction. Then you can clearly tell it's a game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 24, 2022)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu   you lost your modship ??


 


BM fans lost their only protection???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 24, 2022)

Buggy a Yonko, GB confident in defeating the guy who took out Kaido.

Yonkostocks are at the lowest they've ever been.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu   you lost your modship ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You dont see anyone fucking with me still. I don't need to hide behind a green user to fuck shit up


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2022)

Another game almost out the door and they talk about working conditions. Very little is known about their office culture but the few people who spoke out say it’s an underpaid sweat shop.

Miyazaki wanting to do more bizarre fantasy is good news.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Another game almost out the door and they talk about working conditions. Very little is known about their office culture but the few people who spoke out say it’s an underpaid sweat shop.
> 
> Miyazaki wanting to do more bizarre fantasy is good news.



Has to be Bloodborne Remaster

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2022)

Sakurai wholesomely playing with his cat >>>>>>> Most of summer fest tbh


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2022)

Took part in Steam sales for the first time in a while now.
Mostly JRPGs, including every single mainline Disgaea. Just searching the store and seeing all the absurd pricing sorta brought back memories weirdly enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 24, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


>


I would love a remake of AC1.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2022)

New SF6 character looking heat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Took part in Steam sales for the first time in a while now.
> Mostly JRPGs, including every single mainline Disgaea. Just searching the store and seeing all the absurd pricing sorta brought back memories weirdly enough.



Disgaea is a wild fucking ride. The spike in game mechanics almost midway through the games is some of the wildest shit I've see in a video game.

One minute you're playing normie ol' final fantasy tactics, the second you're terrain and asset calcing like you've possessed a alternate reality napoleon that got isekai'd into the event horizon hell world but everything is somehow moe.

Crazy ass game. Art style is a complete misdirection, or actually, maybe it isn't.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Disgaea is a wild fucking ride. The spike in game mechanics almost midway through the games is some of the wildest shit I've see in a video game.
> 
> One minute you're playing normie ol' final fantasy tactics, the second you're terrain and asset calcing like you've possessed a alternate reality napoleon that got isekai'd into the event horizon hell world but everything is somehow moe.
> 
> Crazy ass game. Art style is a complete misdirection, or actually, maybe it isn't.



Yeah, it seems like it has a lot of stuff that's right up my alley: grid/turn based combat, heavy minmaxing potential, anime af artstyle, recruitables, 1000 year old demo--... well, anyway

I got a close friend that adores the series, so I figured I should give it another shot after being a few years removed from the first attempt and being unable to get into the handheld version. And what better way to do that than to... buy 5 games at once and an artbook. Hey, if that strategy's good enough for Nart, it's good enough for me, I guess.


----------



## JayK (Jun 25, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> New SF6 character looking heat


If you told me this is a real person from the #SF6TVseries I would totally believe you! The facial expressions are mind blowing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 25, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Took part in Steam sales for the first time in a while now.
> Mostly JRPGs, including every single mainline Disgaea. Just searching the store and seeing all the absurd pricing sorta brought back memories weirdly enough.


Yeah I yoinked all available games on a steam sale not too long ago aswell. Was pretty worthwhile.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2022)

I just found out what Clussy means, and I.... Uh.... Need help.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just found out what Clussy means, and I.... Uh.... Need help.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 26, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just found out what Clussy means, and I.... Uh.... Need help.


Bruh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2022)

Fang said:


> Bruh



Squeeze the honkers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2022)

Spoilers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2022)

The perfect review doesn't exis-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2022)

A fanta out of a plastic bag drinking Hermano would still be able to pull off TOD combos with this sumbitch

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 27, 2022)

Anyone know what platform(s) this will be on? PS5 or multiplat is a safe bet but I haven’t seen it confirmed anywhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> Anyone know what platform(s) this will be on? PS5 or multiplat is a safe bet but I haven’t seen it confirmed anywhere.



Not to sound racist, but all these Chinese action games look the fucking same.


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 27, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not to sound racist, but all these Chinese action games look the fucking same.



It does look very similar to Wo Long: Fallen Dynasty. They're probably both on UE5, so that must be why, you racist. There's no other explanation.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not to sound racist, but all these Chinese action games look the fucking same.



This one has the unique feature of playing with a framerate of single digits. When your gameplay footage makes Scalebound's reveal trailer feel 120fps, you know you got a winner.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 27, 2022)

Chinese games have more restrictions placed upon them than a diabetic's food choices.

It's no surprise that they play / look the same.

Also yeah, Fallen Dynasty is extremely popular in China so you'd naturally see others trying to emulate parts of it.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 27, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> Anyone know what platform(s) this will be on? PS5 or multiplat is a safe bet but I haven’t seen it confirmed anywhere.


Nice new Black Myth: Wukong trailer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2022)

Never have I hated my dick so much in my life


----------



## OLK (Jun 28, 2022)

I have no idea why suddenly everyone is simping over this character from a game that came out years ago
Did some popular twitch streamer react to her or something


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2022)

OLK said:


> I have no idea why suddenly everyone is simping over this character from a game that came out years ago
> Did some popular twitch streamer react to her or something



The parody video I linked is why.

The internet decided to go full slowpoke and act like it's a brand new release.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2022)

Kinda wish it didn't spoil on me tho

Playing AA and it's heat so far.

Makes me eat a shitton of snacks for some reason.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2022)

OLK said:


> I have no idea why suddenly everyone is simping over this character from a game that came out years ago
> Did some popular twitch streamer react to her or something



Same reason why Revengeance had a recent resurgence despite being 2 console generations old.
Memes, Jack.


----------



## JayK (Jun 28, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kinda wish it didn't spoil on me tho
> 
> Playing AA and it's heat so far.
> 
> Makes me eat a shitton of snacks for some reason.


No worries.

That case is quite trash, filler and only around an hour long anyway so nothing of value was lost. Ironic cause the follow up cause is the best in the series to some.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2022)

Ender Lillies is tight


----------



## Karma (Jun 28, 2022)

Ive just started Mass Effect 2 and the polish and quality is on a different lvl compared to the original

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 29, 2022)

I'd toss her off the plane midflight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OLK (Jun 29, 2022)

Karma said:


> Ive just started Mass Effect 2 and the polish and quality is on a different lvl compared to the original


Enjoy the ride, and blow Miranda's back out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2022)

New Castlevania DLC looking heat

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 29, 2022)

Anyone get DNF Duel? It’s fun, maining Launcher atm and getting Cable vibes from MvC2.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm getting it once life settles down in the next couple days. 
Funny you mention Launcher, the game was flying under my radar for the months and months of teasers and beta tests, then I see the Launcher and Troubleshooter trailers and it immediately jumps into my "must get" list. 

It also has rollback; always gotta support those. Financial incentives and all that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 29, 2022)

Shirker said:


> I'm getting it once life settles down in the next couple days.
> Funny you mention Launcher, the game was flying under my radar for the months and months of teasers and beta tests, then I see the Launcher and Troubleshooter trailers and it immediately jumps into my "must get" list.
> 
> It also has rollback; always gotta support those. Financial incentives and all that.


Eighting is great company honestly. Also hopefully it's not ridiculously expensive where you're at. I'm lucky that it's "only" 50 bucks for me but I know some people have it way worse depending on where they're at.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2022)

I need Jesus

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 30, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I need Jesus


Reject clussy
Embrace SMT

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2022)

Kojima can't even lift his hands up without overacting

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2022)

EA catching a handful of Ls for that tweet


----------



## Shirker (Jul 3, 2022)

About 4 chapters into Disgaea. Roughly 15 hours. This game isn't good for my health.

The mental state of the average JRPG nerd is one that houses a constant urge to find meticulous ways to get BEEG number. This game just so happens to have several handy, but time consuming, ways to accomplish that. A hefty amount of my playtime has been spent grinding. God, there's 5 whole ass games of this. I will not survive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 3, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> EA catching a handful of Ls for that tweet


Just like Disney has been taking dozens on the chin this year


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> EA catching a handful of Ls for that tweet



Imagine working for EA on a single player game and literally get mocked by your employer in a forced attempt to look "hip".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 4, 2022)

Corps trying to be hip and failiing is as depressing as it is hilarious, because you can super tell that it comes from out of touch mother fuckers in suits trying to mathmatically quantify "cool". The chart says the kids like those "epic twitter vibes". Quick, get an unpaid intern in here and then tell them to type this script written up by the paid advertising manager!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Jul 5, 2022)

Pictured: The least horny Leon fan


----------



## Xebec (Jul 5, 2022)

Not sure how this is going to go over well in the modern climate


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 5, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> Not sure how this is going to go over well in the modern climate



*Additionally, since we have access to consoles with higher specifications, we will be taking a more realistic approach to the graphics this time.*

Just release a remaster and spare me the bullshit.  Especially if you're giving it a 2023 release date.


----------



## Xebec (Jul 5, 2022)

Incoming Kotaku/Polygon article

_Why the Lollipop Chainsaw remake must do away with the creepy 2000's sexualization _


----------



## Fang (Jul 5, 2022)

Kotaku and Polygon are both dying thankfully


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2022)

Kill this with fire before the big three dorks get a whiff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 5, 2022)

Gay


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 5, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Gay



**Rockstar decides not to charge mobile developers with remaking full fledged open world games, give them less time to develop than a premature ejaculator's stain record, and release them as duct taped disasters that make Sonic '06 feel like it had a perfect release**

Okay?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Gay



After the recent remake I'd say this news is straighter than a nun addicted on Holy water.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2022)

I still want GTA6 to have a transgender herothey just for the drama  


Soccer Mom: I can't believe he is killing that hooker with a chainsaw
Twitter Journo: *They are** killing that hooker with a chainsaw

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2022)

I fucking loved this game man. I dunno why.

Need a Limited run edition with fucking pompoms and shit


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 5, 2022)

Fun fact, James Gunn was the one who wrote the story of Lollipop Chainsaw.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## OLK (Jul 5, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I fucking loved this game man. I dunno why.
> 
> Need a Limited run edition with fucking pompoms and shit


Too bad James Gunn and Suda aren't involved in the remake
Can't wait to see the new team ruin her design


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 5, 2022)

Suda wasn’t very involved in the game to begin with. It was made during the producer phase of his career. It actually has the same director. 

Not that this “realistic” shit doesn’t spell doom for the game’s looks. Who the fuck plays this game and thinks “This hyper colorful, cartoony as fuck dumb ass game is fun and all but what we need here is wrinkles and skin pores”

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OLK (Jul 5, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Suda wasn’t very involved in the game to begin with. It was made during the producer phase of his career. It actually has the same director.
> 
> Not that this “realistic” shit doesn’t spell doom for the game’s looks. Who the fuck plays this game and thinks “This hyper colorful, cartoony as fuck dumb ass game is fun and all but what we need here is wrinkles and skin pores”


I don't know about you, SEXIST CHUD, but I for one was dreaming of realism in my zombie game where the cheerleader carries her decapitated boyfriend's head as an accessory


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2022)

>Me being excited for something that could be cool a for split second
> @OLK  and @Deathbringerpt:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 5, 2022)

I guess they won't recruit Jessica Nigri this time.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 6, 2022)

So, I guess this happened? 


lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2022)

@Shirker 

This is what they took from us by not putting Bulma in FighterZ

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> So, I guess this happened?
> 
> 
> lol



That's fucking hilarious. Yuji Naka fully embraced the Twitter bitch life. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker
> 
> This is what they took from us by not putting Bulma in FighterZ



Neat.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 6, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker
> 
> This is what they took from us by not putting Bulma in FighterZ


No no, don't you see. We NEEDED to sacrifice a unique moveset in bulma, otherwise they wouldn't have had the development time that the 37 Gokus () required. Could you imagine? Living in a world where DBFZ *didn't* have Vegito AND Gogeta, who are apparently two different fucking characters?

Borderline dystopian.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Me being excited for something that could be cool a for split second
> > @OLK  and @Deathbringerpt:



I *hope* they just rerelease the game down the line cause that game is fucking bursting with personality. Even the loading screen is comfy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2022)

*goes to Capcom's Summer Sale page*

>IN LIBRARY
>IN LIBRARY
>IN LIBRARY
>IN LIBRARY
>IN LIBRARY
>IN LIBRARY
>IN LIBRARY

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2022)

Well, I didn't go too crazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *goes to Capcom's Summer Sale page*
> 
> >IN LIBRARY
> >IN LIBRARY
> ...



Try getting the Megaman Collections. It's emulation only but it's a decent bang for your buck. Convince the fuckers from making a new Megaman X or Megaman 12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I *hope* they just rerelease the game down the line cause that game is fucking bursting with personality. Even the loading screen is comfy.




Still got my original copy

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2022)

One of the funniest games I've ever played

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 6, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *goes to Capcom's Summer Sale page*
> 
> >IN LIBRARY
> >IN LIBRARY
> ...


All I've picked up is Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 4 so I can beat up Uchihas with Tobirama after Ender Lillies, Catherine, and P4G


----------



## Karma (Jul 6, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2022)

Need to unlock Naoto Ohshima.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2022)

I remember on the Sega Dreamcast when I was a kid I had only a few games but I played the shit out of them like Mobile Suit Gundam Side Story 0079: Rise from Ashes, Power Stone 1 & 2, Shenmue, and Sonic Adventure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2022)

The Terminator game was pretty cool. This shit looks just as dope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2022)

I remember my schoolmate spending a hundred bucks of his dad's money on this sumbitch back in the day. 

Even back then when Pokemon was basically Jesus to kids I felt it was a complete rip off

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I remember my schoolmate spending a hundred bucks of his dad's money on this sumbitch back in the day.
> 
> Even back then when Pokemon was basically Jesus to kids I felt it was a complete rip off



Pokemon is when I realized I was a contrarian asshole because the only thing I did when I saw other kids playing it, was telling them that was shit and they should play Dinamite Headdy and Gunstar Heroes.

Man, I really liked Treasure growing up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OLK (Jul 8, 2022)

Fang said:


> Mobile Suit Gundam Side Story 0079: Rise from Ashes


BRUH. I loved this game. I also had Journey To Jaburo on the PS2, which wasn't as good but fuck it, loved it anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2022)

OLK said:


> BRUH. I loved this game. I also had Journey To Jaburo on the PS2, which wasn't as good but fuck it, loved it anyway


Yeah Journey to Jaburo and that entire trilogy were great, especially Zeonic Front.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I remember my schoolmate spending a hundred bucks of his dad's money on this sumbitch back in the day.
> 
> Even back then when Pokemon was basically Jesus to kids I felt it was a complete rip off


My memories of this game is playing it for so long so late into the night, that by the time I was done, my eyes were hurting and I had a severe headache that didn't subside until the end of the next day. I never played it again after that.

10/10 pretty sick puzzle game. Glad it's back in some legal capacity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Pokemon is when I realized I was a contrarian asshole because the only thing I did when I saw other kids playing it, was telling them that was shit and they should play Dinamite Headdy and Gunstar Heroes.
> 
> Man, I really liked Treasure growing up.



Nah. Pokemon was good, and the old games have aged very well. Monster collecting RPGs in general are the tits. 

But some spin-offs back then were laughably low effort and it was obvious even back then. I mean Snap was a cool deviation and Stadium was awesome cuz you got to see the Pokemons in full 3D models but shit like Hey You Pikachu was fucking atrocious.  

I MEAN WHAT THA FUCK IS THIS SHIT?


When I saw my friend playing this, I kept asking when the big fucking lizard dragon gonna come out and murder the dumb sparking rat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2022)

Ironically, roles have been reversed, now the spin offs like pokken and New Snap look MUCH better than the main series.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2022)

The drink I need to calm me down when I read Bayonetta 3 will be released in 2024:

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Simon (Jul 8, 2022)

Man's probably just watching and doing a deep dive analysis of the Minions movie right now and sees this shit lmao

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Xebec (Jul 8, 2022)

>banned resetera user

How'd you get banned from that shithole?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 8, 2022)

rip to Shinzo Abe. I didn't know anything about his politics or him as a person, all I know is he tried to fix dat Japanese birthrate. He failed, but he tried. Respect.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 9, 2022)

Joycon Ocelot: This is the shittiest_ handgun_ ever made. The Switch JoyCon. No bullets...All Drift...More than enough to kill anything that moves in a cringe duel game.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Simon (Jul 9, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> >banned resetera user
> 
> How'd you get banned from that shithole?


Making light of Jim Ryan's take on respecting other peoples beliefs on abortion and how resetera's community is so reactionary these days.

Some WOKE LIBERAL MORALIST CANCELED ME.


----------



## Simon (Jul 9, 2022)

now every time I visit the site for news I'm blinded by the light mode theme.


----------



## Karma (Jul 9, 2022)

Simon said:


> Making light of Jim Ryan's take on respecting other peoples beliefs on abortion and how resetera's community is so reactionary these days.
> 
> Some WOKE LIBERAL MORALIST CANCELED ME.


I still cant believe u defended that place


----------



## Simon (Jul 9, 2022)

Karma said:


> I still cant believe u defended that place


Old era was aight, you could argue with folks. Now you get banned for calling out faux outrage


----------



## Karma (Jul 9, 2022)

Simon said:


> Old era was aight, you could argue with folks. Now you get banned for calling out faux outrage


It was bound to happen. They create new tukes and stipulations every day, eventually the mods will be forced to ban themselves.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2022)

The echo chamber was an echo chamber all along?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2022)

This is my favorite reset era thread.



Forget the arrogant thread title insinuating that all women hate sexy designs, or the comedy posts that claim that every piece skin = sexualized like we live under ISIS rule. It's the fact that it lets me discover sexy characters I never knew about which ends up making me interested in their games.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2022)

My favorite female design criticism is: Why are her boobs big?


----------



## Xebec (Jul 9, 2022)

Karma said:


> I still cant believe u defended that place


And still goes on there


----------



## Xebec (Jul 9, 2022)

resetera whenever women show cleavage and skin


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> >banned resetera user
> 
> How'd you get banned from that shithole?


Very easily


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2022)

*Draw Morrigan and Lilith spectacularly*
*Scribble Chun Li as a deformed emotionless alien*

THE WEAK MUST FEAR THE STRONG.



Karma said:


> It was bound to happen. They create new tukes and stipulations every day, eventually t*he mods will be forced to ban themselves.*



That's pretty much how Era even started, if I remember right.


Meanwhile, I'm punching Ustanak with Not Devil May Cry character Jake, the son of Dante Wesker.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Just last week, I was coming up with ideas for a FF/KoF action game. They really to pull that off. We know how well 15 is doing? That thing is poised to make them bank when 14 had everything against it and still sold well for SNK:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2022)

How Italians go to war


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2022)

I've unironically put in like 30+ hours into Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 4, playing as Tobirama and beating up Uchiha is too addicting.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Xebec (Jul 11, 2022)

Tales of Xillia 1+2 remasters please


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


>



Some tweet asked why is it never EA and I agree.

Bamco have been consistently solid for decades. They don't deserve this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2022)

Did the Blasphemous guys lose a bet?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2022)

Their dead eyes and the fact that they're just floating heads, necks and hands makes the whole thing look absolutely horrifying.

So, in other words, pretty on brand for the Blasphemous crew. I fear the game part of it is probably gonna be boring tho. VR gonna VR.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2022)

After being sold on this, I think it's time we get a new Devil Survivor


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2022)

It finally happened, we have more annual Dragon Ball games than Goku slots in Dragon Ball games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2022)

I love Bamco, but goddamn some other company needs a slice of that shonen pie.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2022)

**Armored Core**



Only took most AC devs to leave FromSoft. Not too bad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2022)

Also, God damn, that is a boring as fuck lineup besides Armored Core, Elden Ring's expansion and Tekken 8.

These assholes can't be bothered to give Soul Calibur a chance. Again.


----------



## Xebec (Jul 12, 2022)

Fake.


----------



## OLK (Jul 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It finally happened, we have more annual Dragon Ball games than Goku slots in Dragon Ball games.


Highly doubt this is real

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2022)

Subtle


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 13, 2022)

OLK said:


> Highly doubt this is real


Yeah it was confirmed fake


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 13, 2022)

One of the best in a while.


----------



## Fang (Jul 14, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


>


Lmao


----------



## Fang (Jul 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy shit


For real though, what is up with discord servers and schizoids on them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 14, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2022)

He's gonna rightfully get shit for it but... I mean, he's not *wrong*. Cynical af, but accurate.

Why, in the world of late stage business and insatiable hunger for profit would you *not* nickel and dime people?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2022)

I can hear this image

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2022)

The best part about my post is that in 2022, none of that contradicts itself.
Welcome to nightmare world, where there's a case to be made for fucking people cuz we let it get too bad.

Now monetize your posts you coward; get your hustle on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2022)

Still haven't played Hollow Knight but didn't the Cuphead expansion come out while we still haven't gotten Katana Zero's yet?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2022)

Fang said:


> Still haven't played Hollow Knight but didn't the Cuphead expansion come out while we still haven't gotten Katana Zero's yet?



Hollow Knight's shit is announced
Cuphead's shit is out
Katana Zero's shit is silent


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hollow Knight's shit is announced
> Cuphead's shit is out
> Katana Zero's shit is silent


Katana Zero's will be better though, I'm already hearing a lot of unhappy reactions to how short Cuphead's was.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Simon (Jul 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Simon (Jul 16, 2022)

fortnite represent


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2022)

Where's Ganon? I need to get my hands on the sumbitch.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 16, 2022)

Everything I've seen about this RE show makes it look fucking wild.


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2022)

Reminder Netflix put tens of millions of dollars into this if not more and its going to flop


----------



## Simon (Jul 17, 2022)

The zootopia porn part sold me on it


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 17, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Jul 17, 2022)

I genuinely don't know if this is content we're allowed to post but I'll drop some warnings for what little it's worth:

Lots of *N words*, lots of calls for *suicide*. Play at your own discretion.



Your browser does not support the video tag.
 

LTG's famous KYS speech. This dude's completely uncalled for rage always cracks me up.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 17, 2022)

Hah. Those main pillars of Resident Evil's essence. Fornite dancing, Spongebob and Zootopia porn jokes.

What in the fuck are these people even doing? This is has transcended cringe. What a fucking fever dream.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2022)

Naruto said:


> I genuinely don't know if this is content we're allowed to post but I'll drop some warnings for what little it's worth:
> 
> Lots of *N words*, lots of calls for *suicide*. Play at your own discretion.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2022)

I love you dorks. You're cool ass peeps.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Fang (Jul 18, 2022)

Me vs Jason Schrier


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 19, 2022)

Dope.


----------



## Fang (Jul 19, 2022)

I am never getting alerts from this thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Simon (Jul 20, 2022)

Any Tarkov enjoyers amongus?


----------



## JayK (Jul 21, 2022)

Thanks I hate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2022)

Gamescage's posts bounce frequently back and forth between "Sonic is pretty hype" and "I wanna fuck Pokemon" with little in-between or warning and I wouldn't have it any other way.

He's a Zoomer humor chode, but a loveable one who's truly one of the highlights of the birdapp


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2022)

If anyone had any doubts about PISS C Master Race


----------



## wibisana (Jul 22, 2022)

I need help to identify another game, pls help.

It is 90s game i think. Arcade and maybe in console later. It was fighting game but the only part i remember is one of the roster

It was a shaolin monk, or regular monk, bald head with dot tattoes, and he throw energy ball from hand in shape of ball with skull inside of the ball.

For some reasons this game isnt popular in yt, unlike SF, MK, KOF, Darkstalker etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 23, 2022)

Now even FIFA is doing bizarre crossovers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Now even FIFA is doing bizarre crossovers.



I remember the late 90s/early 00s where comic books were so niche over here, that just knowing who Magneto is meant you were an encyclopedia of nerd knowledge.  

I remember I was the only one hugging the Marvel Cabinets until slowly peeps started coming over asking who is that purple whore I've been playing with. 

Good times.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2022)

Wow. Wowowowoow. WOWOWOWOWOWOWOOW.

I want my 10 minutes back. This was shit.


----------



## Fang (Jul 23, 2022)

Anyone play Stray?


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 23, 2022)

Fang said:


> Anyone play Stray?


you got a cat?


----------



## Fang (Jul 23, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> you got a cat?

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2022)

Holocaust NFTs when?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Simon (Jul 24, 2022)

Fang said:


> Anyone play Stray?


For about an hour, its aight so far.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holocaust NFTs when?


JFK assassination for only 0.17 eth

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2022)

Let's see how much they "improve" anything to consider even buying this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 26, 2022)

Man, I gotta play this Demake. It looks fucking neat.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2022)

**Frenchies sell millions upon millions of copies*
*Square Enix: GAIJIN MAKU ANOTHERU FAILURU. SUDOKU TIME**

This phase where Japanese publishers all wanted to be white and kept touting sales in the several millions as failure, purely on the fact that CoD sold more, was fucking strange.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Overwatch !!!

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Shirker (Jul 27, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Frenchies sell millions upon millions of copies*
> *Square Enix: GAIJIN MAKU ANOTHERU FAILURU. SUDOKU TIME**
> 
> This phase where Japanese publishers all wanted to be white and kept touting sales in the several millions as failure, purely on the fact that CoD sold more, was fucking strange.


Gotta get the big number to satiate the fuckin' bottomless pit


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 28, 2022)

Hopefully, it’ll have side missions that involve beating up YouTube reactionaries.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2022)

Overwatch said:


> Hopefully, it’ll have side missions that involve beating up YouTube reactionaries.


"A'ight I needs you'z to take out dis guy who makes a livin' sayin' rude dings about Horizon Zero Dawn. You'll be able to tell who he is cuz he always wears a [approximation of Reddit] shirt"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 29, 2022)

Zoomers and their superheroes (which they only have superficial attachment/knowledge of) x braindead game crossovers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2022)

I prefer "Chess: Origins"


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2022)

Currently playing Black Ops III


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 29, 2022)

Just started my 1st run of Xenoblade Chronicles 3. Now to binge, beat it and coem back with my short review!!!


----------



## Fang (Jul 30, 2022)

Should I bother with the RE netflix series


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2022)

AKA thirsty fuckers in this section.



Fang said:


> Should I bother with the RE netflix series

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Fang (Jul 31, 2022)

Is there a reason why Blops III runs like ass on PC?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> AKA thirsty fuckers in this section.



Sometimes i hate this guy and sometimes i am this guy and it frequently changes depending on my mood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2022)

fuck this, this is too accurate


----------



## Karma (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2022)

Look at multi billion dollar company buying huge studios saying that the multi billion dollar company buying huge studios is a bad thing. It's almost like they're all part of the problem. 

Is the acquisition not a sure thing or something? 

Also, I remember when everyone said Game Pass was a "terrible" business idea purely on merit of being Xbox's.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fang (Aug 2, 2022)

Truly Snoy is a force not to be reckoned with


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2022)

Should call it Gay Pass from now on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 2, 2022)

Can someone explain the "Leon has to continue the Redfield line” thing? I don't know much about RE.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 2, 2022)

Overwatch said:


> Can someone explain the "Leon has to continue the Redfield" line thing? I don't know much about RE.



RE2 the two protagonists were Leon and Chris Redfields' sister Claire.  The joke is from shippers of Leon and Claire that Leon is meant to get Claire pregnant to continue the family blood line and Chris is basically trying to force it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 2, 2022)

The joke is about the fact that Chris Redfield despite having a million pretenders never got married or even had any romantic relationship that we know about, however he wants the Redfield bloodline to continue so he wants Leon to fuck his sister very badly because the idea of he himself procreating with someone doesn't even crosses his mind.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Fang (Aug 3, 2022)

Erd Ring now


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 3, 2022)

I remember reading a Intie Creates interview where they said they’d love to do exactly this.

Big publishers hating spritework is a crime

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Fang (Aug 4, 2022)

>buy a brand new Xbox One controller in November 21
>it already is messed up about half a year later despite minimal usage

Sasuga Microsoft


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 4, 2022)

The tactical JRPG revival continues: 


switch, playstations and pc

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Aug 5, 2022)

Bought Loop Hero on a whim when I saw it was a rogue like, what a fantastic game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2022)

Did anyone know Evo was going on? 

Man, Sony buying it sure did wonders for its marketing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did anyone know Evo was going on?
> 
> Man, Sony buying it sure did wonders for its marketing.



WE getting some announcements BOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2022)

Yo, they're playing Alpha 2

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2022)

I have good memories of this game. Mainly because I was a kid and got it gifted to me as a present AND it had a fruit-roll up snack added to it when I got it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2022)

Where's the stream for this shit


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2022)

Anyone play Barotrauma?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Where's the stream for this shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm watching on Maximilian DOOFus' stream tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2022)

MK is the least watched stream atm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2022)

I always forget that Melty Blood has amazing stage backgrounds. Like some of this stuff is on par with SNK's stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 6, 2022)

New game by Inti Creates.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> New game by Inti Creates.



Brah that's Portrait of Ruin

Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 6, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did anyone know Evo was going on?
> 
> Man, Sony buying it sure did wonders for its marketing.


Spent all day yesterday watching Skullgirls pools/Top 48, but yeah they haven't really been screaming it from the rooftops or anything, so the only ones who know about it are enthusiasts. You'd think they'd make more of a point to let people know it's their first year doing a live show in two years, but whatever.

btw, if anyone's curious, new Skullgirls character announced last night... kinda, Guilty Gear DLC reveal coming Sunday, and i *think* there's gonna be more SF6 news either today or tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2022)

Rollback netcode. Rollback netcode everywhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2022)

This harlot Sonicfox is still playing in tournies?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2022)

MK really is the worst game to watch competitively. It's always the same 2-3 routes/tactics and waiting for you either to luck out or for the opponent to fuck up. I almost never see pressure game to force your opponent to fuck up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2022)

>Switches to FighterZ stream
>BlueGeta just solod a team by constantly auto-correcting his auto-combo 

Why did they stop banning characters in these events?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2022)

>Switches to KOF
>Sees Gianna Shermichaels 

Wonder what happened to the core values of Evo?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2022)

Why am I seeing Muricans in KOF winners pools cabron?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Simon (Aug 7, 2022)

Fang said:


> Anyone play Barotrauma?


Yee its dumb fun with friends, definitely give it a try if ya got a squad


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 7, 2022)

Wawa à gagné. La France championne sur Dbfz ! Ouuuuuuaiiiiis ! 

Et du rollback net code.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

Need a donkey game after this. Oh wait, that's just me everyday going to work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> MK really is the worst game to watch competitively. It's always the same 2-3 routes/tactics and waiting for you either to luck out or for the opponent to fuck up. I almost never see pressure game to force your opponent to fuck up.



10 GAZILLION SALES. ENJOY.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

Chizuru in every team. Modern bois weren't ready for her shenanigans.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

Garou 2?????!??!?!?!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

NEW GAROUUUUUUUUU

GET ON MY TITSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

Man, credit where it's due. The Saudis injecting money into SNK really saved it and actually made it into the fighting game developing machine we all knew from the 90s/00s.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

Quick, every SNK fan buy a camel and name it after a SNK character. 

I got dibs on Humpomaru

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> New game by Inti Creates.



I've heard this guy in so many trailers, I swear. Guy getting his paycheck to sound cringe. Where do I sign up. Also:

**Demons death animation change according to the attack type that killed them**

SOUL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

Team Samurai on KOF. I called it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man, credit where it's due. The Saudis injecting money into SNK really saved it and actually made it into the fighting game developing machine we all knew from the 90s/00s.



They churned out what. 4 FGs games since coming back? Metal Slug is on the way but I feel they gotta diversify a little bit more if they wanna show they're truly back from their slump.

They also should license their IPS to proper developers more often instead of being shameless crossover whores. Metal Slug Tactics looks DOPE.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

Shingo and Kim confirmed for KOV15

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2022)

NEW FATAL FURY/GAROU GAME ANNOUNCED. IT'S GAROU 2 BITCHES

LET THAT OIL MONEY FLOW.

YES


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They churned out what. 4 FGs games since coming back? Metal Slug is on the way but I feel they gotta diversify a little bit more if they wanna show they're truly back from their slump.
> 
> They also should license their IPS to proper developers more often instead of being shameless crossover whores. Metal Slug Tactics looks DOPE.




I somehow feel the lizardcube nerds are on this. No smoke without fire and all that nonsense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

2-3 hours of juggling stage-tacts horse-shit and then Tekken 8 announcement. Lets go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

Akauma vs. Geese in a Tekken top 8 match

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

Tekken always hype to watch.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2022)

Broken crossover characters wasting legacy brand Tekken shmucks. Good times

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

Pakistan coming out of third world nowhere to destroy Tekken Legends is still such an awesome wholesome phenomenon. Their scene is crazy.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Broken crossover characters wasting legacy brand Tekken shmucks. Good times



Still weird that not a single crossover character was a chick. Thinking Harada drives stick if you know what I mean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2022)

bruh, Zafina is cool as heck. Thinking I'll re-download Tekken and buy her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trinity B (Aug 8, 2022)

Ay, does anyone have a switch lite? If so, what can I do to make the analog sticks feel better playing smash? I’m used to console controllers and I have a controller for it but it’s a hassle using it every time I want to play smash. I do not get the right inputs the way the analogs are set up on the lite. Is it maybe a length issue? Because I feel they are too short. Should I get longer analog stick additions that way it draws my input out more? It just feels stiff and feels like there is no real window for my input. It’s either immediately in the direction I hit or nothing. I don’t like it like that tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2022)

Jezebel. said:


> Ay, does anyone have a switch lite? If so, what can I do to make the analog sticks feel better playing smash? I’m used to console controllers and I have a controller for it but it’s a hassle using it every time I want to play smash. I do not get the right inputs the way the analogs are set up on the lite. Is it maybe a length issue? Because I feel they are too short. Should I get longer analog stick additions that way it draws my input out more? It just feels stiff and feels like there is no real window for my input. It’s either immediately in the direction I hit or nothing. I don’t like it like that tbh.



Ahhhh bro... Your sig.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2022)

The what?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Aug 8, 2022)

Just found out the "We'll bang, ok?" line isnt actually real

Taking it pretty hard ngl

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2022)

And people look at me funny when I say UIs have regressed


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 8, 2022)

Thymesia's release date is now August 18th. I'm surprised we don't have a thread for it yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> Thymesia's release date is now August 18th. I'm surprised we don't have a thread for it yet.



Didn't know about it till now.  

Seems cool.


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 8, 2022)

*TEKKEN 8 * lets gooooooooo 


was rooting for my Pakistani boys Arslan ash and Khan but knee daddy 
still.. getting 3rd and 2nd place in this tough tournament is no easy feat.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Didn't know about it till now.
> 
> Seems cool.



There’s a demo on Steam right now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 8, 2022)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu SF vs tekken which is better in your opinion


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 8, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> *TEKKEN 8 * lets gooooooooo


But no release date and basically a teaser for an announcement teaser.


----------



## Fang (Aug 8, 2022)

>twitter being retarded over Bridgett

sasuga

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 8, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> There’s a demo on Steam right now.


It seems that this was true until _the very second_ I clicked the button to download it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 8, 2022)

Disquiet you live

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 8, 2022)

Fang said:


> Disquiet you live


I was partially revived by anime Faputa.


----------



## Trinity B (Aug 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ahhhh bro... Your sig.


Ngl I don’t even know what it is. I’m on mobile. It’s probably something lit tho I bet. So thank you. <3


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 8, 2022)

Trinity B said:


> Ngl I don’t even know what it is. I’m on mobile. It’s probably something lit tho I bet. So thank you. <3


some chick is moving her tits.....very lit


----------



## Trinity B (Aug 8, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> some chick is moving her tits.....very lit


Oh nice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 8, 2022)

Disquiet said:


> It seems that this was true until _the very second_ I clicked the button to download it.



That sounds about right.


----------



## Trinity B (Aug 8, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> That sounds about right.


Hello, cosmic one.


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 8, 2022)

Trinity B said:


> Hello, cosmic one.



Yo.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu SF vs tekken which is better in your opinion



I grew up on SF, but I really respect Tekken. Tekken always respects their legacy fans, can't say the same about SF tho. 

Objectively tekken doesn't miss but I'm a capcom ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so I can't help but choose SF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> was rooting for my Pakistani boys Arslan ash and Khan but knee daddy
> still.. getting 3rd and 2nd place in this tough tournament is no easy feat.



Well, Arslan managed to make me redownload Tekken 7 and buy Zafina so he's a winner in my book

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Naruto (Aug 9, 2022)

Everyone probably already knows about this, but anyway:



Your browser does not support the video tag.
 

 wrote a virus that spreads via pokemon trading, and permits arbitrary code execution on pokemon red and blue.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 9, 2022)

What's wild is this would have been possible in the 90s (but unlikely since the tools and expertise were not as widely available nor in the hands of people who would've been interested in doing it).

Disassembly projects and semi-recently found exploits led to Mew under the truck being ** real.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2022)

This is such a sharp Peach art for 1997

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2022)

Lost it with Pinball. 

Michael's Metroid taste is on point. Nice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 9, 2022)

These megastructures scared me even when they were just part of the skybox in the old games.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2022)

Nice little art piece.


Overwatch said:


> These megastructures scared me even when they were just part of the skybox in the old games.



Man, this is starting to shape up into something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2022)

God bless these autists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 9, 2022)

There better be panty shots and fanservice in RE4's remake


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2022)

Weebs still hoping.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2022)

I like how this video makes a AAA game look like a fucking mobile game commercial.

LEMME GET DIS STRAIT. IM SEEIN FRIGGIN DRAGONS. IM TALKING TO A CUFF. OKAY, THAT'S WHAT I DO NOW. WHAT'S NEXT, I'M GONNA FLY OR SOMETHIN'


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 10, 2022)

The fuck did they do to Amy ?

I can't believe she's involved in this .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2022)

TYPE-Rey said:


> The fuck did they do to Amy ?
> 
> I can't believe she's involved in this .



People assume she's like a main writer just because she's involved. She only contributed to the original world concept before she left to start her new company. 

Now they're just using her name as PR clout.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 10, 2022)

Ah, now that makes sense.

I was wondering how do you go from writing Kain to something like this in 20 years , glad to hear it's not the case.

It's too bad really, the game looks okay, but i'm not wasting 60-70-80 bucks on middle school special class dialogue.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Weebs still hoping.



One Piece Fighterz


----------



## Fang (Aug 10, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> One Piece Fighterz


Never


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2022)

TYPE-Rey said:


> It's too bad really, the game looks okay, but i'm not wasting 60-70-80 bucks on middle school special class dialogue.



I like how her terrible delivery sounds exactly like those fake E3 cringe gameplay videos with guys talking to each other while "playing" Division 2 or some shit.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 10, 2022)

Imagine how much better it would have worked if the story/wonder of that new magic world was presented through well written text , instead of having her sound like she just got yanked from the real world while in midst of making a Tick Tock video .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2022)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Imagine how much better it would have worked if the story/wonder of that new magic world was presented through well written text , instead of having her sound like she just got yanked from the real world while in midst of making a Tick Tock video .


----------



## Simon (Aug 11, 2022)

I can't wait for her to hit the griddy ingame


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2022)

I love how everyone's making fun of this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Simon (Aug 11, 2022)



Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Fang (Aug 11, 2022)

Where the hell is my Elden Ring DLC

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2022)

The biggest fire those nerds have ever seen, apparently.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2022)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2022)

MH and RE shitting sales but DMC5 almost sold a new million last quarter, it's now scratching 6 million.

This got me thinking, I thought that the sales would stagnate rather quickly since that's the usual track with this kind of action game but 5 has fucking legs.

At this stage, Capcom needs to grow a pair and branch DMC out of Itsuno's scope. His goal was to finish the Sparda Storyline and he's not very interested in continuing the series, it looks like. Dragon's Dogma 2 will take some 4/5 years, if not more. These games take too much time to get made and his dream games before retirement were DMC5 and DD2. Itsuno's seat is hard to fill and his influence transformed the series into the best that action genre has to offer but Capcom needs to start assigning new directors with a fresh vision. Just pick anyone from the combat design team.

I'm sure they have veterans lying around waiting to take a crack at it.

Hell, just make a Girl's Night Spinoff if 6 is too intimidating. @Charlotte D. Kurisu, whaddya think

Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2022)

Speaking of Capcom. The sheer influence they have on the horror genre is just wonderful.


This is actually looking pretty good.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 13, 2022)

Spider-Man is pretty fun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> MH and RE shitting sales but DMC5 almost sold a new million last quarter, it's now scratching 6 million.
> 
> This got me thinking, I thought that the sales would stagnate rather quickly since that's the usual track with this kind of action game but 5 has fucking legs.
> 
> ...



I think it's the perfect time for that DMC x Bayo crossover. DMC is at the climax of its saga, and Bayo is going ham on the multiverse thing. I think it's perfect, which is why it'll never happen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I think it's the perfect time for that DMC x Bayo crossover. DMC is at the climax of its saga, and Bayo is going ham on the multiverse thing. I think it's perfect, which is why it'll never happen.



I want my Lady/Trish game, God damn it. And I want them cute and Smoking Sexy Style.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I want my Lady/Trish game, God damn it. And I want them cute and Smoking Sexy Style.



TPS Lady game with Motorcycle stages would be great.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 16, 2022)

Fartnite

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 17, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Simon (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Karma (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Aug 22, 2022)

Oh, man. I just remembered Quantic Dream is making a Star Wars game. 

As if that franchise doesn't have enough problems.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Simon (Aug 22, 2022)

video games are bad


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 22, 2022)

Simon said:


> video games are bad



I agree, video games are for tasteless losers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 23, 2022)

Disgaea 7 just got announced for January of next year for Japan. Seems NIS is ready to move on to the next installment. Giant Kaiju battles and a Samurai-Japanese Theme for the Main Cast and Game Setting seems kinda neat ngl.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2022)

The new Saints Row looks very ay lmao


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 23, 2022)

@Deathbringerpt


Dis gon be gud. 

And they've kept the time-honored Homeworld tradition of allowing you to steal every ship that's not nailed down.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Simon (Aug 23, 2022)

Bloodborne 2 Trailer dropped


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 24, 2022)

Kojima goes to GAMEscom and just decides to announce a podcast, just because he saw movie stars doing it.


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2022)

Based KoJIMBO


----------



## Simon (Aug 24, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Kojima goes to GAMEscom and just decides to announce a podcast, just because he saw movie stars doing it.


Nah Kojima was doing video podcasts before they were cool.

I remember watching his shit just to get a drop of Peace Walker news.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 25, 2022)

> Something Wicked is making a gothic RPG called Wyrdsong, which is a "dark preternatural, semi-historical open world RPG set in Middle Ages Portugal,"



@Deathbringerpt @Naruto


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 25, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> @Deathbringerpt @Naruto



It's not even remotely close to anything AAA but it'll be interesting to see a AA interpretation of a fictional middle age Portugal. God knows we have the architecture to flex.

I like how the article ended with "NetEase gave us a shit load of money". These fuckers are everywhere.

Speaking of Fallout/Bioshock esque games. Atomic Arts is looking fucking absolutely incredible. And of course, no one is talking about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Aug 25, 2022)

they gotta pay that 6 billion lawsuit off somehow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 26, 2022)

New Team Ninja game

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


>



A price increase instead of a price drop? Have I mentioned how much this industry sucks lately?


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 27, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> A price increase instead of a price drop? Have I mentioned how much this industry sucks lately?



Only way to turn a profit these days is to place the product further beyond the customer’s reach.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2022)

This is why you gotta marry physical.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2022)

Whipping red naked men seems different in first person

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Aug 27, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I love my pod. I take great care of it, and I'm going to try and upgrade it before going back to get beat by Eve again.
> 
> I'm also going to just practice dodging in general on random machines roaming around. I know oncoming attacks flash red, but I usually dodge to early. The flying worm machines are terrifying too.


I deleted my save because I didn't take the messages for the E ending seriously, and I was laughed at for a while when I lost all of my work lol

On the bright side, I learned how to dodge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Aug 27, 2022)

I'll rant about the game later. I'm really sad over my save file actually being deleted lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2022)

Looks like the writers of Rick and Morty are working towards a true gaming milestone. Ship a game more annoying than Borderlands.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2022)

I finally found something/someone that cusses more than I do


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2022)

Okay, I have a question for the experts in this thread.

When a game is released on the PS4 and the PS5 right now... which version sells more copies?


----------



## JayK (Aug 28, 2022)

PS4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2022)

So an interesting kickstarter. A double project from a big chunk of the original Wild Arms devs and, more importantly, the Shadow Heart devs. So it's essentially a Wild Arms spiritual successor plus a horror JRPG called Penny Blood, which seems like it's a completely distinct beast from Shadow Hearts, although I'm sure it'll share a lot of its insanity.




Rukia said:


> Okay, I have a question for the experts in this thread.
> 
> When a game is released on the PS4 and the PS5 right now... which version sells more copies?



Depends on the game, depends on the genre, depends on the region. But since the PS5 (for the most part) has free upgrades for PS4 games, PS4 versions tend to be toe to toe with the PS5 version.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2022)

This one is already out btw


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> New Team Ninja game


>Chinese martial arts

Ugh this is gonna be over-exaggerated wuxia style shit isn't it


----------



## Simon (Aug 31, 2022)

Fortnite battle pass is finished, dragon ball skins all purchased with my virgin dollars.

I highly recommend you so called gamers get on my level.. or get to levelin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2022)

Surprise of the century here


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 1, 2022)

New Ass Creed, set in the round city of Baghdad during the Abbasid Caliphate in the mid 800s, protagonist is Basim, a side character from Valhalla, supposedly a return to the more assassin stealth origins of the franchise, all the RPG stuff from the past 3 games will be gone and hopefully some of the GTA style stuff that has been around since AC2 too. 






.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> New Ass Creed, set in the round city of Baghdad during the Abbasid Caliphate in the mid 800s, protagonist is Basim, a side character from Valhalla, supposedly a return to the more assassin stealth origins of the franchise, all the RPG stuff from the past 3 games will be gone and hopefully some of the GTA style stuff that has been around since AC2 too.



What the fuck. This isn't Assassin's Creed. Where are the regular ass looking Vikings and Greeks and Egyptians and mythological monsters that totally fit the series.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Surprise of the century here



But did they render Joel's enlarged prostate?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 1, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What the fuck. This isn't Assassin's Creed. Where are the regular ass looking Vikings and Greeks and Egyptians and mythological monsters that totally fit the series.



Don't worry, to compensate you probably will have this.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2022)

I literally never get notifications when people post in this thread

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2022)

Okay this was brilliant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2022)

Did Joe lose weight


----------



## Karma (Sep 3, 2022)

Fang said:


> Did Joe lose weight


The Joe in the video above is from 2014, so no lol


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2022)

Karma said:


> The Joe in the video above is from 2014, so no lol


Thought so, he's slowly becoming the gaming youtuber equivalent of Nick Avacado


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2022)

I miss the mid 2000s.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 4, 2022)

I fucking hate it when I hear in-game music I really like which is either absent from the OST or is mixed differently.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 5, 2022)

Who wants to Jojo on playstation ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 5, 2022)

Farcry 7 leaked box art

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2022)

Overwatch said:


> I fucking hate it when I hear in-game music I really like which is either absent from the OST or is mixed differently.



Still can't find a clean version for the BOTW trailer theme.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2022)

You mean this one?


Ninty were kind enough to place this as a bonus track on the official OST (sold only in Japan, naturally)

If you mean the very first trailer, or the one that showed off the cooking feature, yeah I'm not sure about those.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 6, 2022)

I just watched gameplay footage of that Tempest Rising thing. The Command & Conquer feel stirred something in me. Gonna keep an eye on it.

If EA weren’t completely worthless, they’d retcon C&C4 and make a sequel to the previous game that ISN’T a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2022)

Shirker said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> Ninty were kind enough to place this as a bonus track on the official OST (sold only in Japan, naturally)
> ...



That's the one bro.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2022)

They probably delayed the anime just so they cross announce the Expansion while the pot's hot.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Simon (Sep 6, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They probably delayed the anime just so they cross announce the Expansion while the pot's hot.


Annoyed that we still haven’t even see the next gen update for the Witcher


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2022)

Symphony of the Night is still not on Steam? Kuntnami are fucking retards man.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Symphony of the Night is still not on Steam? Kuntnami are fucking retards man.



Not unless Steam moneyhats the fucking thing, apparently. Maybe M2 will keep porting more collections, if things decide not to suck.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2022)

This year I so far dropped:

Horizon 2, Digimon Survive, and I'm on the verge of dropping Soul Hackers 2 and ended up replaying Bayo 1 and currently downloading SotN.

Not sure if I'm burnt out or all those new games were just straight up azz.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not unless Steam moneyhats the fucking thing, apparently. Maybe M2 will keep porting more collections, if things decide not to suck.



I want so much that DS collection.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not unless Steam moneyhats the fucking thing, apparently. Maybe M2 will keep porting more collections, if things decide not to suck.



It already has 2 collections, what's one more ffs? Imagine omitting the most famous one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2022)

Bro, we're still missing a few Classicvanias. They need to include that shit as bonuses for the next Metroidvania collections.

I just know that the new game Konami's announcing during TGS is probably a Tax Dodging Board Game Simulator or some shit specifically made for japanese autists so I'm not holding much hopes for fun and games.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2022)

HMPH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2022)

ffs forgot the collection has the new sotn dub. ugh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> HMPH



Man, I really want to plow Juri if you know what I mean.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> ffs forgot the collection has the new sotn dub. ugh.



Screw this. I'm switching to weab.


----------



## Karma (Sep 7, 2022)

Simon said:


> Annoyed that we still haven’t even see the next gen update for the Witcher


The War impacted development

The studio behind it was in Russia

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2022)

Man, even Death sounds constipated.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2022)

friend who coded the vibrations in this version. Everything triggers a vibration. Like playing with a vibrator in my hands.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2022)

Keep forgetting MF is censored


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man, even Death sounds constipated.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> friend who coded the vibrations in this version. Everything triggers a vibration. Like playing with a vibrator in my hands.



Both of these posts confuse and elude me.

And then I realized MFer is censored to friend like this is a fucking Sesame Street episode. Still doesn't explain that first post, fuck you talking bro


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Both of these posts confuse and elude me.
> 
> And then I realized MFer is censored to friend like this is a fucking Sesame Street episode. Still doesn't explain that first post, fuck you talking bro



SOTN on the PS4 uses the PSP dub, and it's ass. 


And wait, why am I seeing zombies when revisiting the first save area. PSP version has enemy replacements?


----------



## Simon (Sep 7, 2022)

Karma said:


> The War impacted development
> 
> The studio behind it was in Russia


Wait really? How? I'm completely unaware of this.

edit: misread, I wasn't aware the update was outsourced to another studio though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> SOTN on the PS4 uses the PSP dub, and it's ass.
> 
> 
> And wait, why am I seeing zombies when revisiting the first save area. PSP version has enemy replacements?



OH. I thought you were talking about me.

Yeah, the new dub that IGA pushed to relinquish the meme is some generic fucking voice work with actor that are more well known. Alucard opens his mouth and I just hear Yuri Lowenthal, who's in everything.



Simon said:


> Wait really? How? I'm completely unaware of this.



There's nothing to it, just incredibly bad timing. They outsourced the version to a Russian studio. Then Putin decided to fuck it all up and the whole project had to be rerouted to CD Projekt themselves.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> OH. I thought you were talking about me.



Bitch, you know I love you.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, the new dub that IGA pushed to relinquish the meme is some generic fucking voice work with actor that are more well known. Alucard opens his mouth and I just hear Yuri Lowenthal, who's in everything.



Even the weab dub is meh. Not sure if it's the OG dub or also changed. 

You know for all the shit the Saturn version gets, there's still a new area, even if crap, and the 3D graphics are fucking awesome. Should've put in all three versions and let us choose which one to play, but that would be too awesome.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Both of these posts confuse and elude me.
> 
> And then I realized MFer is censored to friend like this is a fucking Sesame Street episode. Still doesn't explain that first post, fuck you talking bro





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Keep forgetting MF is censored



The site censors mothafucka?!?
Oh, what is Chris-chan a mod on at The Alley or something and they got offended? The other ones I at least get, even if I think they're ^(bitch made), but this one just makes me wonder why we don't just remove four letter fouls in general.

Hey former mod Khris, talk to your boys, they trippin'.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2022)

Shirker said:


> The site censors mothafucka?!?
> Oh, what is Chris-chan a mod on at The Alley or something and they got offended? The other ones I at least get, even if I think they're ^(bitch made), but this one just makes me wonder why we don't just remove four letter fouls in general.
> 
> Hey former mod Khris, talk to your boys, they trippin'.




Man I just got warned for calling a mod buffoon. Don't think they're gonna listen to me anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2022)

Buttfucking bosses in SotN is oddly satisfying

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2022)

Karasuman sounds like a fucking Power Rangers villain.

But yeah, SoTN bosses are peak immersion.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2022)

It's like a timebox of a game. And I say this in the best of ways. 


Hello. The fuck is this.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 8, 2022)

I only just now learned that Forspoken story was wrote by Amy Henning.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I only just now learned that Forspoken story was wrote by Amy Henning.




I'm kinda done with how they're advertising this game's writers when Amy clarified this in interviews.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2022)

Thanks IGN

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 8, 2022)

I've been thinking about it all day, where the fuck is the Dragon Quest 3 remake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2022)

Simon said:


> I've been thinking about it all day, where the fuck is the Dragon Quest 3 remake.



They're doing sprite work from scratch. It's gonna take a minute.


----------



## Simon (Sep 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're doing sprite work from scratch. It's gonna take a minute.


You'd think we'd get an update considering the recent anniversary stream. 

I could be tided over if we were getting DQX Offline, which still baffles me considering this interview happened years ago. Instead we are getting that shit looking DQ Treasures game.


I do not understand the thinking behind the handling of Dragon Quest anymore, it took years for the series to prove itself in the west, and they still decide to pick and choose what we get still instead of releasing it all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2022)

Fang said:


> Sup



Ahlan Habibi. How are you? How's your family? Want Falafil and Camel Milk? On me brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2022)

Simon said:


> You'd think we'd get an update considering the recent anniversary stream.
> 
> I could be tided over if we were getting DQX Offline, which still baffles me considering this interview happened years ago. Instead we are getting that shit looking DQ Treasures game.
> 
> ...



Last DQ I played before 11 was 8. And I must say I enjoyed 11 a lot more than I expected.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 10, 2022)

Castlevania characters are coming to Brawlhalla, even Ubisoft cares more about Castlevania than Konami.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2022)

Link?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 10, 2022)

I hope you guys like assassin's creed, cus we got a lot of em coming


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 10, 2022)

If anyone here plays destiny 2 and wants people to play with lmk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2022)

Simon said:


> I hope you guys like assassin's creed, cus we got a lot of em coming



I'll just not buy them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2022)

Never bought/played a single AssCreed actually.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 11, 2022)

@Deathbringerpt


This looks like the Tiberium Wars sequel we never got.


----------



## Simon (Sep 11, 2022)

Love that disk space was the biggest issue for Kojima throughout his career lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2022)

Nani is this?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nani is this?



Seems like a SQUARE ENIX, HIRE THIS MAN situation.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2022)

This site is so much of a pussy I want to bang it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2022)

Current build


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2022)

Did I just fight Maria?


----------



## Steven (Sep 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Current build


Maybe i should play Castlevania SotN as well.From what i saw and hear,its one of the best PS1 games

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2022)

Steven said:


> Maybe i should play Castlevania SotN as well.From what i saw and hear,its one of the best PS1 games



YES AND YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Steven (Sep 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> YES AND YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Whats your favorite PS1 games?

Mines are still Crash Bandicoot 2,3,CTR and Bash,Klonoa 1(the new remake is shit),The Unholy War,Lego Racers,Asterix and Obelix,Tekken 3 and most likely some other games which i forgot

Pandemonium 2 would be in the list as well BUT i played the game 3 weeks ago and it aged super bad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Current build



Gimping yourself should be the way to actually make the game challenging because balancing is fucked. Alucard destroys everything in his path if you even slightly pay attention to the progressive item drop.

Also, ask me how I know you haven't inverted the Castle.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did I just fight Maria?



What version are you playing again?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2022)

Steven said:


> Whats your favorite PS1 games?
> 
> Mines are still Crash Bandicoot 2,3,CTR and Bash,Klonoa 1(the new remake is ^ (all the best)),The Unholy War,Lego Racers,Asterix and Obelix,Tekken 3 and most likely some other games which i forgot
> 
> Pandemonium 2 would be in the list as well BUT i played the game 3 weeks ago and it aged super bad.



SotN, Final Fantasy 7, Final Fantasy 9, Final Fantasy Tactics, Crash 3, Dino Crisis 1-2, RE1-3, Street Fighter Alpha 2-3, MvC1.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Gimping yourself should be the way to actually make the game challenging because balancing is fucked. Alucard destroys everything in his path if you even slightly pay attention to the progressive item drop.
> 
> Also, ask me how I know you haven't inverted the Castle.



Am just chilling tbh.

Not having Crissy... Duh.. Time to murder some flying heads baybeeeeeeeee.



Deathbringerpt said:


> What version are you playing again?



PS4 collection. So the PSP version. Was just having a chat with Maria so she can give me the glasses when the bitch suddenly attacked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2022)

The trophy for killing Succubus is called "you're tearing me apart Lisa" 

Brilliant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2022)

When life decides to combine both of Khris’ nerd passions




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The trophy for killing Succubus is called "you're tearing me apart Lisa"
> 
> Brilliant



That’s amazing

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> When life decides to combine both of Khris’ nerd passions
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OKAY HEAR ME THE FUCK OUT.


footie game using RE Engine. Instant fifa killer. 

Let's go capcom. Furu powah. 

Smack those baka gaijins at their own game


----------



## Simon (Sep 12, 2022)

Steven said:


> Maybe i should play Castlevania SotN as well.From what i saw and hear,its one of the best PS1 games


Highly recommend you don’t and check out fortnite.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2022)

Bros?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

They better learn from this and stick to what they're good at


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Am just chilling tbh.



SotN is comfy as shit, really. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not having Crissy... Duh.. Time to murder some flying heads baybeeeeeeeee.



Actually, the UI changes ever so slightly when you invert the castle. It's one little touch in a game that's an ocean of little touches. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> PS4 collection. So the PSP version. Was just having a chat with Maria so she can give me the glasses when the bitch suddenly attacked.



What boss version is she? Karate Girl or Spell Caster? I played all versions of this thing and it's all jumbled. I can't tell which is which.

I need to play more, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> SotN is comfy as shit, really.



It really is. The music, background depth, exploration all meshes into a sit back and relax experience. 

I used to imagine myself playing SotN if I couldn't go to sleep so I would relax. That's how chill it is. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Actually, the UI changes ever so slightly when you invert the castle. It's one little touch in a game that's an ocean of little touches.



I just noticed in this version. Fucking hilarious. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> What boss version is she? Karate Girl or Spell Caster? I played all versions of this thing and it's all jumbled. I can't tell which is which.
> 
> I need to play more, man.



Spell caster. IMO apart from the shit dub it's pretty good version. Just switch it to Weab dub and pretend the dub is good.


----------



## Steven (Sep 13, 2022)

Do we know what games Sony will show?Maybe some RE4R Gameplay Trailer?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Steven said:


> Do we know what games Sony will show?Maybe some RE4R Gameplay Trailer?



GoW is a safe bet. Altho anything Capcom and Final Fantasy 16 related would be great too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2022)

Huh.

It’s gonna be an EA original like Yarn or It takes two. This kinda feels like EA wanting their own Sekiro.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Could've sworn God Eater was a Tecmo game.

Anyways, it's gonna be monster hunter but instead of cool free updates, EA gonna do it's EA thing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2022)

It's for 2 bucks lol

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 15, 2022)

Here weeeeee go.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 15, 2022)

Simon said:


> Here weeeeee go.



You're an over-expensive, overhyped game that will not deliver on time but Geoff will give you 20/10 because he can't say anything negative about Kojima

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2022)

I don't expect anything particularly amazing if it's *another* open world game. Kojima needs to scale down his games massively.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 15, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't expect anything particularly amazing if it's *another* open world game. Kojima needs to scale down his games massively.



I know people (rightfully) trash on Konami, but Kojima was 50% of the blame for the situation between himself and the publisher.  You don't get set a budget, blow through it and try to go 2-3 times that without repercussions like he did in MGS5 which lead to the game being unfinished.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> I know people (rightfully) trash on Konami, but Kojima was 50% of the blame for the situation between himself and the publisher.  You don't get set a budget, blow through it and try to go 2-3 times that without repercussions like he did in MGS5 which lead to the game being unfinished.



Konami is definitely a garbo company since that mobileshit guy became CEO but Kojima blowing millions and millions and having the game blatantly unfinished after I don't know how many years is just another case of an auteur nerd dev who doesn't know where to draw the line.

It was commendable up to MGS4 when he kept butting heads with every programmer lead and suit to make the best game he could but open world destroyed his brain.


----------



## Simon (Sep 15, 2022)

Pretty sure this has to do with his horror game “Overdose”


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 16, 2022)

DBZ Kakarot on his way to PS5 & XboxsX.

No loading times
4k 60fps
Upgraded graphics

And Bardock ( DBZ version ) Story DLC.


----------



## JayK (Sep 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2022)

I was so busy with social life that I didn't know Capcom had a show direct thing.


----------



## Fang (Sep 16, 2022)

Yeah they did


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2022)

This asshole is really going to make me buy an xbox huh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Karma (Sep 18, 2022)

GTA 6 footage leaked

The ganes existence has already been acknowledged by Rockstar so i should prolly make a thread for it later


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2022)

Karma said:


> GTA 6 footage leaked
> 
> The ganes existence has already been acknowledged by Rockstar so i should prolly make a thread for it later



There's already a thread for it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 18, 2022)

Karma said:


> GTA 6 footage leaked
> 
> The ganes existence has already been acknowledged by Rockstar so i should prolly make a thread for it later


They already said they were working on the next GTA game months ago, that’s nothing new.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2022)

Reminder GTA IV had the best online/multiplayer without any of the predatory bullshit that GTA V and RDR2 did and do have.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2022)

Here’s a nice refresher if you’re still wondering if the Pokémon company is helmed by a bunch of retarded dinosaurs.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Here’s a nice refresher if you’re still wondering if the Pokémon company is helmed by a bunch of retarded dinosaurs.






Pokemon Company: You either catch all the Gen1 Pokemon or you're Hitler

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 20, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2022)

Man, I must be getting old cuz I don't understand the joke.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2022)

Frosk is goneeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 21, 2022)

So, will the GeForce RTX 40 series require a cold fusion reactor to run or something? Maybe some Death Star main gun heat sinks?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2022)

Based CapGod releasing free updates for a fucking collection.

Konami would never

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 23, 2022)

Yeah… fuck this game

This beta has convinced me not to get the next call of duty


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2022)

Counter:Side looks neat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2022)

Igavanias are more or less the only games I'd equip shit to increase rare item appearance. Wonder why tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2022)

The trophy names for Vania Requiem is fucking based 


*Name**Description*A Miserable Little Pile of SecretsUnlock all trophies for Castlevania: Symphony of the Night and Castlevania: Rondo of Blood.The Young HuntressCastlevania: Rondo of Blood: Rescue Maria Renard.Prayers AnsweredCastlevania: Rondo of Blood: Rescue Tera.Just What the Doctor OrderedCastlevania: Rondo of Blood: Rescue Iris.Nothing but AnnetteCastlevania: Rondo of Blood: Rescue Annette.Intercepted!Castlevania: Rondo of Blood: Catch the Magic Crystal from a boss before it hits the ground.Whip it GoodCastlevania: Rondo of Blood: Defeat 15 enemies with Richter's extended whip.Come no moreCastlevania: Rondo of Blood: Test the Ferryman's patience.Vampire KillerCastlevania: Rondo of Blood: Complete any stage with a "No Damage Bonus".You don't belong in this world!Castlevania: Rondo of Blood: Defeat Dracula as Richter.Hidden TrophyContinue playing to unlock this trophy.The Full BelmontyCastlevania: Rondo of Blood: Complete 100% of the game.Close AssociatesCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Defeat Slogra and Gaibon.You Are Tearing Me Apart, Lisa!Castlevania: Symphony of the Night: Saw through the deception of the Succubus.What Could It Be?Castlevania: Symphony of the Night: Obtain the Holy Symbol relic that allows Alucard to travel freely underwater.Let The Bodies Hit The FloorCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Defeat Granfaloon.Dracula’s CurseCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Defeat the zombie versions of Trevor, Sypha, and Grant.Continue Simon’s QuestCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Defeat all the classic Castlevania bosses and obtain Dracula’s Relics.Hidden TrophyContinue playing to unlock this trophy.Hidden TrophyContinue playing to unlock this trophy.Hidden TrophyContinue playing to unlock this trophy.ShaftedCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Play as Richter and defeat Shaft in the Inverted Castle.…To Forgive, DivineCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Visit the confessional in the Royal Chapel.School of Hard KnocksCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Surprise the Master Librarian.Goodbye Yellow Brick RoadCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Defeat all three of the denizens of Oz.Napsylvania: Lethargy of DisChairCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Relax in a chair long enough to catch some Z’s.Bat Friends Forever!!Castlevania: Symphony of the Night: Make friends with the Bat Familiar.Aria of SorrowCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Hear the song of the Fairy Familiar.A Bird's LifeCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: View the circle of life underneath the view of a telescope.Chock FullCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Successfully eat a peanut.Running on Schmooze ControlCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Obtain the Crissaegrim weapon.Whip First, Axe Questions LaterCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Become an Axe Knight.Make It RainCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Literally make money using the Jewel Sword.Hidden TrophyContinue playing to unlock this trophy.Dawn of the DeadCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Summon each Dawn Warrior at least once.Technicolor DreamsCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Equip Joseph’s Cloak and set custom colors for Alucard.Wish I Was A BallerCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Equip the Secret Boots to make Alucard a little bit taller.Cowstlevania: Portrait of Mooin’Castlevania: Symphony of the Night: Summon a cow using the Shield Rod or the Mablung Sword.Scientific Progress goes BOINK!Castlevania: Symphony of the Night: Purchase the Duplicator.Spelling BeeCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Cast each of Alucard’s spells at least once.Vampire’s Greatest HitsCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Obtain all of the transformation relics and associated upgrades.Hidden TrophyContinue playing to unlock this trophy.From Axe Knight to ZombieCastlevania: Symphony of the Night: Complete the Master Librarian’s Enemy List. (Excludes missable enemies.)Hidden TrophyContinue playing to unlock this trophy.

Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2022)

*Hidden Trophy**Continue playing to unlock this trophy.*

WHOA, THE COOLEST. Real talk, though. The trophy name of the boots that make Alucard taller is fucking perfect. 

Also, summon a cow? What?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Also, summon a cow? What?



Guess I'm gonna find out what the shit this is soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Hidden Trophy**Continue playing to unlock this trophy.*
> 
> The trophy name of the boots that make Alucard taller is fucking perfect.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 25, 2022)

Holy shite, Onimusha is getting an animu.



Of course it's CGI Animation, but this could open the door to more Onimusha games.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Holy shite, Onimusha is getting an animu.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's CGI Animation, but this could open the door to more Onimusha games.


So is Nier Automata


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2022)

Nier Automata was already an anime

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Holy shite, Onimusha is getting an animu.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's CGI Animation, but this could open the door to more Onimusha games.



**Takashi Miike**

What the fuck. I think I'll watch this and try to unironically enjoy it. Dragon's Dogma was garbage


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2022)

The man did Crows Zero I and II

I'm sure it'll be goated but now this makes me yearn for a Vagabond anime


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2022)

This is so stylish. And they even have a saucy fat character to boot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2022)

Guess that cringe inducing leak with the people covered in I HATE MYSELF sticky notes on their faces is real


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2022)

To whom it may concern


So ArcSys just casually solidified themselves as the best fighting game developer. Despite begging for it, practically no one that follows GG expected this to actually happen. I'm pretty stoked. I like Strive a lot, but I quite literally only bought it because I thought it was gonna be Xrd Rev 3, and it had rollback, figuring that was as good a time as any to jump into the series. It ended up being its own thing, and I was fine with that, but was still a little disappointed. But now with this I have a reason to really dig into Xrd, a game I like better aesthetically anyway.


*Spoiler*: _Oversharing_ 



Really, between this announcement, the farming Nintendo Direct, the new FE, Frontiers looking like it'll be decent, SF6, and Splatoon 3 reminding me why I used to love Splatoon so much, it seems like gaming has made this weird collective effort to chip away at this apathy I've had for the past year and a half.

Seriously, I've been in way higher spirits for a couple weeks now. Probably sorta lame that video games of all things have that sorta power over my mood, but hey, anything that works I suppose. The fact that it's fall also probably helps. Anyway, to of stuff I'm really looking forward to for the next 5 or 6 months.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Sep 28, 2022)

I wonder  how much  how many body parts Piramid Head charges for therapy sessions these days.

I need some after playing anything after The Room (Shattered Memories excluded)  from the series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2022)

EA and Koei Tecmo chasing that MH pie. I’m just impressed Omega Force can do something that’s not a generic musou.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2022)

Rest in Piss.

And this is gonna be its legacy:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2022)

How to weaponize your failures and come out rich.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Sep 30, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is so stylish. And they even have a saucy fat character to boot.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2022)

Fang said:


>



THICC

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 30, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> EA and Koei Tecmo chasing that MH pie. I’m just impressed Omega Force can do something that’s not a generic musou.


I have no faith in EA, but Koei could possibly pull it off. They've been putting in work the last few years with other 3rd party titles that aren't Dynasty Warriors.


----------



## Fang (Sep 30, 2022)

Shirker said:


> THICC


That's not real Thicc


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2022)

Fang said:


>



More cuisin' for the pushin'




Simon said:


> I have no faith in EA, but Koei could possibly pull it off. They've been putting in work the last few years with other 3rd party titles t*hat aren't Dynasty Warriors.*



**Developed by Omega Force**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2022)

Fang said:


> That's not real Thicc



That's ancient thicc


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sufex (Oct 4, 2022)

Anyone here play apex legends?


----------



## Simon (Oct 5, 2022)

Sufex said:


> Anyone here play apex legends?


just metroidvania indies and bayonetta


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 5, 2022)

So I wasn't gonna say anything because I was under the impression that Mario's mad case of Hank Hill ass on the poster was just an unfortunate render or angle, but if that McD's ad is real I gotta ask

Does Mayro look disproportioned to anyone else. Not just me that thinks he looks kinda like someone in a mascot suit, right? Maybe it'll read better in motion.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Does Mayro look disproportioned to anyone else. Not just me that thinks he looks kinda like someone in a mascot suit, right? Maybe it'll read better in motion.



Hands too small, head too round, eyes too small, stache too real and the lack of ass is unreal. It's okay, I guess, but Nintendo got them beat in every way.


----------



## Simon (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2022)

Punished Koopa Troopa


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2022)

Jesus Christ Ubisoft

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus Christ Ubisoft



They literally did the meme.




These guys a parody of the parody they've become of themselves 10 years ago.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## God sl4yer (Oct 8, 2022)

Sufex said:


> Anyone here play apex legends?


i do


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 9, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2022)

I have literally never played Overwatch


----------



## Simon (Oct 12, 2022)

please


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 12, 2022)

Do you exercise while gaming?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 12, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Do you exercise while gaming?



If I'm playing Bayonetta, maybe.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2022)

This pussy forum censors "give a darn"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2022)

Give a damn


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2022)

Mods when they lookin' over here thinking I give a fučk ->

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Mods when they lookin' over here thinking I give a fučk ->



You know that will sound like "futch" or "futchk" right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You know that will sound like "futch" or "futchk" right?



You're talking to an ignorant American

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gianfi (Oct 16, 2022)

Ehm, not sure if this is the right thread to ask about it, but still... soo recently i'm feeling a bit nostalgic about two types of games: Dynasty Warrior and Ancient Rome games. Question is... is there an dynasty warrior-like game set in ancient rome? I would love to play it


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 16, 2022)

Gianfi said:


> Ehm, not sure if this is the right thread to ask about it, but still... soo recently i'm feeling a bit nostalgic about two types of games: Dynasty Warrior and Ancient Rome games. Question is...* is there an dynasty warrior-like game set in ancient rome? I would love to play it*



I don't think so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2022)

Gianfi said:


> Ehm, not sure if this is the right thread to ask about it, but still... soo recently i'm feeling a bit nostalgic about two types of games: Dynasty Warrior and Ancient Rome games. Question is... is there an dynasty warrior-like game set in ancient rome? I would love to play it


To my knowledge all of the musou side games/spin-offs are:

- Gundam 1, 2, 3 and Reborn (aka 4)
- Ken's Rage 1 & 2
- Arslan Senki (closest to ancient Rome but your not-ancient Persia)
- Attack on Titan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2022)

God is real


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2022)

The World said:


> God is real



That leak is 99% real.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

I have to say this whole ridiculous fiasco involving Kamiya and Taylor over Bayonetta 3 and the industry pay for voice actors and actresses is nuts. Is Kamiya a dick? Yes. Is that part of his appeal to some people? Fuck yes. But ignoring the whole shit-storm, someone complaining about being OFFERED $4000+ bucks to speak into a microphone for four hour session, for four days, was clearly designed by Platinum to get rid of Taylor.

No one made this kind of fucking ruckus when Quinn or Hayter got removed.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> I have to say this whole ridiculous fiasco involving Kamiya and Taylor over Bayonetta 3 and the industry pay for voice actors and actresses is nuts. Is Kamiya a dick? Yes. Is that part of his appeal to some people? Fuck yes. But ignoring the whole shit-storm, someone complaining about being OFFERED $4000+ bucks to speak into a microphone for four hour session, for four days, *was clearly designed by Platinum to get rid of Taylor.*
> 
> No one made this kind of fucking ruckus when Quinn or Hayter got removed.


Uve just outlined the very differences in ur post

Platinum strung her along in their comedy act until she left.

If they thought they were morally right to do so then they wouldn't have lied abt it to the public.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Karma said:


> Uve just outlined the very differences in ur post
> 
> Platinum strung her along in their comedy act until she left.
> 
> If they thought they were morally right to do so then they wouldn't have lied abt it to the public.


She lied about the amount the company and the IP is worth blatantly as well.

>looks at VGchart sales
>multiplies Bayonetta total sales for 1 and 2 by a factor of 60x, claims its worth half billion

If she wanted to be honest, why make things up?


----------



## Karma (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> She lied about the amount the company and the IP is worth blatantly as well.
> 
> >looks at VGchart sales
> >multiplies Bayonetta total sales for 1 and 2 by a factor of 60x, claims its worth half billion
> ...


How does this answer my question?


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Karma said:


> How does this answer my question?


What am I supposed to say when it was already stated in my last post? They didn't want her there, that's why they lowballed her but $4000+ for 4 hour workdays for 4 days just to talk into a mic is still well above $300+ an hour, which is what most high end attorneys get as retainers even for mega corporations like Exxon or Disney.

They didn't want her to come back.

She never even worked on Bayonetta 3 which was Platinum's intent.


----------



## Karma (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> They didn't want her to come back.


Yea, they should just have said that from the start and not try to string her along with the low ball.

Had they done that the controversy wouldn't be so bad. But by doing so and trying to lie abt it they painted an extremely poor image of themselves.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Karma said:


> Yea, they should just have said that from the start and not try to string her along with the low ball.
> 
> Had they done that the controversy wouldn't be so bad. But by doing so and trying to lie abt it they painted an extremely poor image of themselves.


Maybe, maybe not, what matters is Taylor hadn't worked for 8 years, she's not on the same pedestal of being an 'iconic' or recongizable name (say unlike Hayter or Strong or anyone else) in the industry for voice work, and she deliberately lied and mislead and misrepresented the people watching this fuck-fest about the company's net worth, Bayonetta games sales, and even claimed she was the one to help create the character, to try and get more money.

Your acting like Kamiya and Platinum are the ones only in the wrong here. Potentially hundreds of people that work at Platinum could end up losing their entire livelihood over her tantrum.


----------



## Karma (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> Maybe, maybe not


Except its happened multiple times before and like u said no one cared that much

Act like a shitty company, get treated like a shitty company


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Karma said:


> Except its happened multiple times before and like u said no one cared that much
> 
> Act like a shitty company, get treated like a shitty company


You still have implicitly not mentioned anything about Taylor's actions so I'm not sure how your treating this as if they're the only ones in the wrong when she's lied about everything


----------



## Karma (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> You still have implicitly not mentioned anything about Taylor's actions so I'm not sure how your treating this as if they're the only ones in the wrong when she's lied about everything


Unless u can _prove_ she was intentionally lying theres not much to argue. If the number she gave is wrong then is more likely she just didn't know or was confused

She also 100% contributed to the character's creation, otherwise Hale wouldn't be trying to imitate her. Bayonetta's voice is an integral part of her character.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> I have to say this whole ridiculous fiasco involving Kamiya and Taylor over Bayonetta 3 and the industry pay for voice actors and actresses is nuts. Is Kamiya a dick? Yes. Is that part of his appeal to some people? Fuck yes. But ignoring the whole shit-storm, someone complaining about being OFFERED $4000+ bucks to speak into a microphone for four hour session, for four days, was clearly designed by Platinum to get rid of Taylor.
> 
> No one made this kind of fucking ruckus when Quinn or Hayter got removed.



Because no one actually raised a stink about it like Taylor did. Also, for whatever you wanna say about the dude, Kojima didn't unfortunately make a total butthole of himself at a time when he really shouldn't have. Also - and I don't wanna get too into it cuz this isn't the place - those things didn't happen in a social climate where people are sorta getting fed up with corps and the system in which they operate.

Tbh, of all the silly stuff the gaming industry gets up too in ALL sectors of their development, I don't think this is really worth the debacle it's becoming. But at the same time I don't really have any hate for the people that think it is. The whole thing is the result of several chickens coming home to roost.

But hey, whatever. It won't amount to much. Stuff like this rarely does.


----------



## Karma (Oct 17, 2022)

@Fang  I didnt even know u had a switch?


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Karma said:


> Unless u can _prove_ she was intentionally lying theres not much to argue. If the number she gave is wrong then is more likely she just didn't know or was confused


>literally lies about the value of the company repeatedly
>literally lies and exaggerates the value and copies of Bayonetta 1 and 2 sold by orders of magnitude repeatedly
>480-500 million USD "true value" for the Bayo series ()
Let me know how we missed those stealth 8-10 million extra copies of Bayo 1 and 2 somehow not being accounted for to make all that money.

Anyway you can't say "well yes she did lie and misrepresent things several times over, but its not really a lie its just her being dumb" and use that as a defense. Bayonetta 1 sold barely 2 million copies, Bayonetta 2 did half of that. The numbers don't add up.

Really the burden of proof is to prove somehow beyond a shadow of a doubt somehow intentionally misrepresenting and disingenously claiming things isn't "intentionally lying".



Karma said:


> She also 100% contributed to the character's creation, otherwise Hale wouldn't be trying to imitate her. Bayonetta's voice is an integral part of her character.



No she didn't. Voicing a character is not writing, drawing, animating, or programming it. You and I both know this is a bullshit paper-thin defense to save face for her. No one gave a shit about Taylor and that fact she was unemployed for 8 years between voice acting gigs for the Bayonetta games and a small bit in Super Smash is heavy proof she isn't "integral".

Voice acting in general in games is superfluous.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Because no one actually raised a stink about it like Taylor did.


Because all of them told the truth of getting laid off or not getting continual work. Hayter being the iconic voice of Solid and Naked Snake isn't a debate, everyone would agree. No one gives a shit about Taylor but it got this impact because she stirred the pot with false allegations where most the idiots living on twitter think that a) she either didn't paid for work or b) had someone replace her for less money despite Hale getting more money.



Karma said:


> @Fang  I didnt even know u had a switch?


I don't. I've borrowed a friend's though. I would never buy a switch.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> Voice acting in general in games is superfluous.



I wouldn't call it superfluous. Otherwise people wouldn't bitch about it when it's bad or when things get changed without notifying anyone. Speaking as a Sonic fan, the sounds coming out of the mouths of these characters is really important to people.



Fang said:


> Because all of them told the truth of getting laid off or not getting continual work. Hayter being the iconic voice of Solid and Naked Snake isn't a debate, everyone would agree. No one gives a shit about Taylor but it got this impact because she stirred the pot with false allegations where most the idiots living on twitter think that a) she either didn't paid for work or b) had someone replace her for less money despite Hale getting more money.


I'm not here to debate he said she said. Alls I'm saying is that any leg she has to stand on could've gotten preemptively nipped in the bud ages ago if these companies would just get their acts together. But they don't, and it upsets people. And when you upset people enough, it stands to reason that said people are gonna look for any excuse to go for your kneecaps. Platinum specifically have had their tantalizing kneecaps out in the open for a little bit now with the Live Service stuff they attempted and will apparently keep attempting.

That doesn't help them. The fact that they intentionally lowballed her to get rid of her, no matter how you twist it, does not help them. Kamiya being Kamiya does not help them. This is undebatable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Shirker said:


> I wouldn't call it superfluous.


It is completely superflous. It makes no effect on the gameplay, animations, hit boxes, game engine, etc...I play games for the gameplay, not for the voice acting in them.


Shirker said:


> I'm not here to debate he said she said


Neither am I, I simply stated facts.


Shirker said:


> . Alls I'm saying is that any leg she has to stand on could've gotten preemptively nipped in the bud ages ago if these companies would just get their acts together.


Its the standard in all of these video game companies, be they Japanese or Western ones. My point was very simple: Kamiya might've made things worse given how Kamiya is but Taylor lied about a lot of things too. It doesn't matter because Bayonetta 3 isn't going to get 'boycotted' by anyone.  Unless you consider twitter losers in a minority of numbers and ResetEra freaks to have any impact on Bayonetta 3's success.


Shirker said:


> That doesn't help them. The fact that they intentionally lowballed her to get rid of her, no matter how you twist it, does not help them. Kamiya being Kamiya does not help them. This is undebatable.


Because they wanted her gone. Its actually fairly standard practice with dismissing unwanted employees or contractors in Japanese culture, all the same she didn't work on Bayonetta 3. This will blow-over soon and it'll be just another footnote that people forget about within a year or two.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> She lied about the amount the company and the IP is worth blatantly as well.
> 
> >looks at VGchart sales
> >multiplies Bayonetta total sales for 1 and 2 by a factor of 60x, claims its worth half billion
> ...



Since when have VGcharts been reliable or up to date in any way, my guy?


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Since when have VGcharts been reliable or up to date in any way, my guy?


Since when was Bayonetta worth half a billion dollars, my dude.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> Since when was Bayonetta worth half a billion dollars, my dude.



What are you even talking about?


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What are you even talking about?


Try scrolling back up a few posts.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> Try scrolling back up a few posts.



That's what she said, fair enough. Now Vgcharts's numbers are fucking ancient, don't include digital and don't reliably reflect a series's performance in any way, shape or form. There's several ports (Digital included, almost pure profit), multi-media projects and crossovers. Bayonetta has all of these.

Between fucking Vgcharts and someone on the inside, I'm inclined to lean on the person who worked for them.

And I can assure you without a doubt that I'm a bigger Bayonetta fan than you are and I'll play this game longer than you will. In fact, I think I've just seen you post in the thread when the drama went down.

Doesn't matter how much I love the series, PG's move was still incredibly shitty.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> It is completely superflous. It makes no effect on the gameplay, animations, hit boxes, game engine, etc...I play games for the gameplay, not for the voice acting in them.


My mans said combofiend was right, lol


Fang said:


> Neither am I, I simply stated facts.


ok


Fang said:


> Its the standard in all of these video game companies, be they Japanese or Western ones.


Yes. That's bad.


Fang said:


> My point was very simple: Kamiya might've made things worse given how Kamiya is but Taylor lied about a lot of things too.


And the onus on which to follow a specific set of decorums lies on one party more than the other. Whataboutism is pretty shakey ground to stand on in the first place, but it's kinda even worse in this situation. Nobody really cares when an employee is acting up cuz the world is made up mostly of employees and most of the cards are in the hands of the employer in the first place. Maybe don't engage is weird indirect behavior as an employer, i dunno just spitballin'


Fang said:


> Because they wanted her gone. Its actually fairly standard practice with dismissing unwanted employees or contractors in Japanese culture, all the same she didn't work on Bayonetta 3.


Yes. That's bad....


Fang said:


> This will blow-over soon and it'll be just another footnote that people forget about within a year or two.


I mean, yeah. That's most things.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2022)

Shirker said:


> My mans said combofiend was right, lol



Bayonetta's just a blank function. Might as well put a cardboard with square tits and legs on screen and give me the game now.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's what she said, fair enough. Now Vgcharts's numbers are fucking ancient, don't include digital and it doesn't reliably reflect a series's performance in any way, shape or form. There's ports (Digital included, almost pure profit), multi-media projects and crossovers.


Sega didn't even want to publish Bayonetta 2 at first originally because of weak the sales it viewed the first game did so ultimately, its definitely not some major killer app game that this franchise printed money. You know this. It doesn't matter if it sold even 4 million or 5 million total copies factoring in digital sales, its not worth roughly half a billion like Taylor claimed.



Shirker said:


> My mans said combofiend was right, lol


I don't even know what this means.


Shirker said:


> ok


Yes.


Shirker said:


> Yes. That's bad.


Its not my job to change that culture.


Shirker said:


> And the onus on which to follow a specific set of decorums lies on one party more than the other.


No it doesn't. I never absolved Kamiya of tending to act like an unfiltered sperg but that doesn't mean you can walk back Taylor's bullshit either.


Shirker said:


> Whataboutism is pretty shakey ground to stand on in the first place, but it's kinda even worse in this situation. Nobody really cares when an employee is acting up cuz the world is made up mostly of employees and most of the cards are in the hands of the employer in the first place. Maybe don't engage is weird indirect behavior as an employer, i dunno just spitballin'


It has nothing to do with whataboutism or bugaboos. A company is not required to retain permanently the services of an employee OR especially a contractor which is basically what most if not all video game voice actors and actresses are (unlike those in shows, movies, films, who tend to be hired by animation executives), they wanted her gone, she's gone.


Shirker said:


> Yes. That's bad....


I'll make sure to buy a ticket, fly to Japan, and tell them to change their culture and mindsets then because we're offended by what they view as normal.


Shirker said:


> I mean, yeah. That's most things.


My point exactly.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Bayonetta's just a blank function. Might as well put a cardboard with square tits and legs on screen and give me the game now.


Yeah dude, just play games for who voices the characters. Gameplay? Fuck that. The engine to run them? Who cares. Its all about that faceless voice behind them.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bayonetta's just a blank function. Might as well put a cardboard with legs on screen and give me the game now.



Not a single person knows who Xander Mobus is. I've checked.
Need to constantly have his picture as a wallpaper on my phone to remember that Smash Ultimate did in fact have an announcer.

Chris Pratt has ALWAYS been Mario in the games. I've no object permanence, do not try to dispute this.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

As iconic as Mario is I know no one who gives a shit about his voice actor when it comes to getting games with his character


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> Sega didn't even want to publish Bayonetta 2 at first originally because of weak the sales it viewed the first game did



Whoa, Sega made a stupid fucking decision? Fuck, alert the presses. Why foster a game series with time and organically grow it when you can just throw it in the bin and get free money from a company that will front the bill completely?

Yeah, let's go with Sega's sensible business choices here as an argument. Good job.



Fang said:


> Yeah dude, just play games for who voices the characters. Gameplay? Fuck that. The engine to run them? Who cares. Its all about that faceless voice behind them.



...what are you even talking about? How is me pointing out that Platinum Games fucked the voice actor over and saying that voice acting is an important part of *CHARACTER *Action games equates to me saying that voice acting trumps gameplay?

Like, I know you're new but you should probably, I don't know, read the Bayonetta threads to have a decent idea where the people that are trashing PG in this case stand with the series. I've been basically in full autismo posting mode about the gameplay ever since the last trailers dropped. Now everybody suddenly has a fucking opinion on the game.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Whoa, Sega made a stupid fucking decision? Fuck, alert the presses. Why foster a game series with time and organically grow when you can just throw it in the bin?


>game makes mediocre sales for a triple A title standards
>"nah its Sega being dumb"
Bro no


Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, let's go with Sega's sensible business choices here as an argument.


Or you can just stop deflecting and backpedaling on the fact Bayonetta is not some major series while you keep trying to act like it is and a company that's operating as the distributor/publisher would naturally have reservations when the second title in it failed to do better then half the sales of the first game.


Deathbringerpt said:


> ...what are you even talking about? How is me pointing out that Platinum Games fucked the voice actor over and saying that voice acting is an important part of *CHARACTER *Action games equate to me saying that voice acting trumps gameplay?
> 
> Like, I know you're new but you should probably, I don't know, read the Bayonetta threads to have a decent idea where the peple that are trashing PG in this case stand with the series. I've been basically in full autismo mode about the gameplay ever since the last trailers dropped.


I'm not new to anything here. If you bothered to actually keep track of my conversation with Shriker or Karma you know what I said was Kamiya and Platinum wanted Taylor gone after 2. You are however, putting words in my mouth, and basically instigating that I'm saying either side is clear of sin on this.

She didn't get fucked for pay.
She didn't get fucked for royalties.
Platinum fucked her over for 3 because they didn't want her on 3 and half the thread for the actual Bayonetta 3 game has basically become in the more recent shit over the same shit as twitter drones and brainlets arguing Taylor is "integral" to Bayonetta when she's not, or that somehow making fucking the equivalent to $300-400 an hour for doing jackshit except talking into a mic isn't "living wages", I never said Kamiya didn't act like a sperg or make it worse to Shriker or Karma.

Its not a money issue either.

As for Shriker arguing voice acting is important in games, I don't agree.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> I don't even know what this means.


You'll find it's a very functional joke I assure you. Look it up, have a laugh. Or don't. Humor's not *that* integral to the human experience when ya think about it.


Fang said:


> Its not my job to change that culture.


I mean okay, nor mine, but it doesn't really change anything. As an employer you fuck around with american talent or agencies, you play ball.
WWE keeps finding this out the hard way by getting curbstomped everytime they try to do stuff in Japan without changing their structure.


Fang said:


> No it doesn't. I never absolved Kamiya of tending to act like an unfiltered sperg but that doesn't mean you can walk back Taylor's bullshit either.


I'm not walking back anything, I'm straight up saying it's less important. That's an opinion tho, so if you feel differently you can have it I guess.


Fang said:


> It has nothing to do with whataboutism or bugaboos


My mans said "Taylor's bad too" and then said he didn't do a whataboutism.
I don't really have a rebuttal for that. I guess all I can say in response is much in the same way as Platinum isn't required to be attatched at the hip to an independant contractor, said contractor isn't really required to shut the fuck up? Except for when they are I guess. NDAs and stuff.
lol, maybe they should've given her a gag order or some shit. Really get into the nitty gritty of big dick business practices.


Fang said:


> I'll make sure to buy a ticket, fly to Japan, and tell them to change their culture and mindsets then because we're offended by what they view as normal.


Do it you won't.
No balls.
Cowardice.
I bet you don't even smoke crack.


Fang said:


> Yeah dude, just play games for who voices the characters. Gameplay? Fuck that. The engine to run them? Who cares. Its all about that faceless voice behind them.


Mans said caring even a little about voice acting is the *exact *same as not caring about how you physically play the game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

^My dude keeps doing whataboutisms when telling me not to do whataboutisms, not sure how to respond to this without more tl ; dr posts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> >game makes mediocre sales for a triple A title standards
> >"nah its Sega being dumb"
> Bro no



**Game doesn't make Call of Duty Numbers and immediately sets the world on fire, cures cancer and sends a Bayonetta cosplayer to deepthroat you*
*EW, MILLIONS OF COPIES SOLD?! MEDIOCRE. CANCELLED**

I'm sorry, did I fall inside a time portal to 2013? Is Devil May Cry getting rebooted again? Fuck, I can't go through that again. Not in a million years.



Fang said:


> Or you can just stop deflecting and backpedaling on the fact Bayonetta is not some major series while you keep trying to act like it is and a company that's operating as the distributor/publisher would naturally have reservations when the second title in it failed to do better then half the sales of the first game.



Yes, I'm very shocked that Bayonetta 2 sold less copies in a single system with a player community not known to play games like Devil May Cry and Ninja Gaiden when Bayonetta 1 had multiple ports in systems known for exactly that. Especially when that Nintendo system was the absolute shittiest they ever released and no one liked it or bought it. I'm very, very shocked.

But really.

VERY shocked.

If Capcom released Devil May Cry 5 just on the WiiU. I'm sure it would sell those 5 millions copies at the blink of an eye. Or if not, I'm sure the Switch port years after would turn it right around. Right?

But dude. So shocked. Shooketh.



Fang said:


> I'm not new to anything here. If you bothered to actually keep track of my conversation with Shriker or Karma you know what I said was Kamiya and Platinum wanted Taylor gone after 2. You are however, putting words in my mouth, and basically instigating that I'm saying either side is clear of sin on this.
> 
> She didn't get fucked for pay.
> She didn't get fucked for royalties.
> ...



Actually, now I was just underlining how you said that putting importance in voice acting somehow equates to...not appreciating gameplay in this gameplay focused series. We're already going in circles but that take was especially bizarre, my man.

Character Action games are definitely liked for their characters. Fuck with the character part and people will complain. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> As iconic as Mario is I know no one who gives a shit about his voice actor when it comes to getting games with his character


Y'know, as a person that plays tentative defense for Pratt, this is funny.
Also, probably not the best idea to use anecdotal evidence when it comes to stuff like this, but hey.


Fang said:


> ^My dude keeps doing whataboutisms when telling me not to do whataboutisms, not sure how to respond to this without more tl ; dr posts.


_*Brother did you just hit me with the "no u" with absolutely NO irony?*_
That is hilarious, fuck it i'm done, you win.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Game doesn't make Call of Duty Numbers and immediately sets the world on fire, cures cancer and sends a Bayonetta cosplayer to deepthroat you*
> *EW, MILLIONS OF COPIES SOLD?! MEDIOCRE. CANCELLED**
> 
> I'm sorry, did I fall inside a time portal to 2013? Is Devil May Cry getting rebooted again? Fuck, I can't go through that again. Not in a million years.


I'd rather see where your claiming the sales numbers for Bayonetta 1 then if you want to exclude 2 from it. I've never seen anything that puts Bayonetta's combined digital and physical sales all that high. And the series simply is not that popular since its initial release. Anyway absolutely no one in their right mind was expected its sequel on a single console to match the same numbers a multiplatform one would make.


Deathbringerpt said:


> *snip*


You are repeating yourself ad naseum. This is now becoming a dumb game of semantics.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Actually, now I was just underlining how you said that putting importance in voice acting somehow equates to...not appreciating gameplay in this gameplay focused series. We're already going in circles but that take was especially bizarre, my man.
> 
> Character Action games are definitely liked for their characters. Fuck with the character part and people will complain. It's not rocket science.


That's a side tangent. I never said anything about a or b or c about character action games meaning one thing or another, only that the voice acting in games is ultimately irrelevant to me as a major factor in playing or owning them. It simply isn't high on my totem pole for makes a game relevant to have. 

I fucking love Sam Gideon's VA, Emery, and Vanquish is one of my favorite games of all time. But I didn't have such a love for it simply because the voice actor was great and if he got replaced for a sequel game, unless the new voice actor was complete shit, I wouldn't put much stock into it.



Shirker said:


> Y'know, as a person that plays tentative defense for Pratt, this is funny.
> Also, probably not the best idea to use anecdotal evidence when it comes to stuff like this, but hey.
> 
> _*Brother did you just hit me with the "no u" with absolutely NO irony?*_
> That is hilarious, fuck it i'm done, you win.


You are making two major mistakes here:
1) I don't give a shit about the Mario or Sonic movies (or their IPs in general for that matter)
2) You literally did this "no u" shtick with me so I mean, what are you expecting? Hit me on with a "whatobutism" then go on a spree claiming I'm making a whole bugaboo about it back doesn't help with engagement *shrug*


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

By March 31, 2010, _Bayonetta_ sold 1.35 million units worldwide. In a 2013 interview with Polygon, PlatinumGames' president Tatsuya Minami stated _Bayonetta_ was their best-selling title but commented the sales did not beat their expectations. By the time of its Wii U port, the game had sold over 2 million units across Xbox 360 and PS3.

About a month after its release on Windows, Sega Europe's Vice President of Publishing John Clark said that the Windows version had sold more than 170,000 units, and that Sega was "really happy" about this performance.

So between Sega, Platinum themselves, Steam, and Famitsu; maybe 2.1 million copies over its initial lifetime?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> You are making two major mistakes here:
> 1) I don't give a shit about the Mario or Sonic movies (or their IPs in general for that matter)
> 2) You literally did this "no u" shtick with me so I mean, what are you expecting? Hit me on with a "whatobutism" then go on a spree claiming I'm making a whole bugaboo about it back doesn't help with engagement *shrug*


Calm down and explain to me what you're talking about, I'm genuinely lost.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Calm down and explain to me what you're talking about, I'm genuinely lost.


I am calm


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> I'd rather see where your claiming the sales numbers for Bayonetta 1 then if you want to exclude 2 from it. I've never seen anything that puts Bayonetta's combined digital and physical sales all that high. And the series simply is not that popular since its initial release. Anyway absolutely no one in their right mind was expected its sequel on a single console to match the same numbers a multiplatform one would make.



Yes. This multi-million seller game series with 3 games, manga adaptations, anime movies, multiple game crossovers, including Smash (Where she was VOTED in beating God knows how many characters), merchandise up the ass, just _isn't_ that popular. It's slim pickings. It's diet coke. Fucking no one knows Bayonetta.

But the fact that the second game was doomed to perform worse than its predecessor no matter which way you slice it, means that it's just not that popular. But really. Did I say I'm _very shocked_ that a game on the WiiU had shit sales? Market context simply doesn't matter. Only hard numbers. And if the numbers say it sold less, that's about it. It just means that people just don't know the series. If it doesn't make Call of Duty Numbers and half the world doesn't play it, we can't call it recognizable.

I'm still puzzled why you keep harping this, by the way. Who the fuck cares if Bayonetta isn't that big? Devil May Cry is bigger than Bayonetta and its best performance is 5 million. In the retarded AAA sphere, that's nothing. You're gonna tell me DMC isn't big now or have I been talking to an Ubisoft suit this whole time?



Fang said:


> That's a side tangent. I never said anything about a or b or c about character action games meaning one thing or another, only that the voice acting in games is ultimately irrelevant to me as a major factor in playing or owning them. It simply isn't high on my totem pole for makes a game relevant to have.



Do I need to copy paste what you wrote now that you're spinning this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yes. This multi-million seller game series with 3 games, manga adaptations, anime movies, multiple game crossovers, including Smash (Where she was VOTED in beating God knows how many characters) just _isn't_ that popular. It's slim pickings. It's diet coke. Fucking no one knows Bayonetta.


That's not what I said. Stop putting words in my mouth I never said with the strawmen. I don't even know why the fuck you are bringing up Super Smash Brothers as if its relevant, it was a vote in contest. If it was based off pure video game sales, Bayonetta would never had been considered if that was the sole metric.

You have a Belmont in there too. Do you want to tell me when the last time Richter Belmont or any of the other playable Belmonts from any of the Castlevania games showed up in Newtype or any recent Famitsu polls prior to the vote in for their popularity in Japan?


Deathbringerpt said:


> But the fact that the second game was *doomed to perform worse than its predecessor no matter which way you slice it, means that it's just not that popular. But really. Did I say I'm very shocked that a game on the WiiU had shit sales? *


No, you seemed to imply that anyone would be shocked by it. Or rather what I was trying to push, which I didn't.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Market Context simply doesn't matter. Only hard numbers. And if the numbers say it sold less, nothing else matters and it just means that people just don't know the series. If it doesn't make Call of Duty Numbers and half the world doesn't play it, we can't call it recognizable.


Why are you constantly hung up on Call of Duty? Elden Ring broke 15 million sales copies in August, even the best prior FROMSOFT games never have attained that kind of numbers even when all of them save Demon's Souls, its remake, and Bloodborne, were multiplatform games. I'm not comparing Bayonetta to the big dogs, I'm saying its at the bottom of the pack of what anyone would consider AAA games as far as commercial impact is concerned.

The average Souls games probably individually have each sold likely 2-3x as many copies then Bayo 1 and 2 put together and Souls games are still relatively "niche" compared to rogue-likes, FPS, and fucking MOBAs. I can compare Dark Souls to Halo and its sales are a fucking joke but that doesn't mean its not a AAA game series.


Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm still puzzled why you keep harping this, by the way? Who the fuck cares if Bayonetta isn't that big? Devil May Cry is bigger than Bayonetta and its best performance is 5 million. In the retarded AAA sphere, that's nothing. You're gonna tell me DMC isn't big now or have I been talking to an Ubisoft suit this whole time?


I'm still waiting for you to post hard numbers for Bayonetta 1 since you keep trying to poison the well on every other source. Stop side-stepping this.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Do I need to copy paste what you wrote now that you're spinning this?


You are trying too hard to be the edgy contrarian here. What the fuck am I spinning? I told Shriker Kamiya acted like a dipshit and made the situation worse nor did I ever disagree with him that it could've been handled better to prevent this fiasco from becoming a bigger dumpster-fire for Platinum to deal with Taylor.

We agreed on this. I simply waved my hand on him claiming I'm doing a whataboutism when I factually showed Taylor lied a great deal about what the franchise is worth and her pay rate.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2022)

never got that explanation, btw


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

Shirker said:


> never got that explanation, btw


For what?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2022)

I-... *looks at final response to my 2nd to last post*
Uh... _nothing_ I guess. Nothing happened, I'm just here, talkin'.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

That I don't care about or have any investment in Mario and Sonic or the silly accuasations of whataboutism? Because I've answered both and the weird-passive aggressive 'sarcastic' posting shtick your doing with me is pretty annoying either way considering I've met you half-way with agreeing Kamiya didn't help things.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> That I don't care about or have any investment in Mario and Sonic or the silly accuasations of whataboutism? Because I've answered both and the weird-passive aggressive 'sarcastic' posting shtick your doing with me is pretty annoying either way considering I've met you half-way with agreeing Kamiya didn't help things.


I'm just a passive. I've got no aggression toward you. I _do_ think certain parts of the discussion are funny, and I do post to amuse myself a lot, so sorry.
Nah I'm straight up just not entirely sure when I engaged in any no u stuff. I can take or leave the Mario and Sonic thing. Don't really care about how you feel about those franchises, but the info was nice.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 17, 2022)

Fang said:


> She lied about the amount the company and the IP is worth blatantly as well.
> 
> >looks at *VGchart* sales
> >multiplies Bayonetta total sales for 1 and 2 by a factor of 60x, claims its worth half billion
> ...



According to a game dev I'm friends with you shouldn't really trust VGchartz, because they only have access to info release by the physical stores and rumors, VG publishers rarely if ever release the real sales numbers which are usually considerably higher.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> According to a game dev I'm friends with you shouldn't really trust VGchartz, because they only have access to info release by the physical stores and rumors, VG publishers rarely if ever release the real sales numbers which are usually considerably higher.


I'm aware VGcharts only gives a rough estimate but I can't find any other sources that list Bayonetta 1's total sales exceeding 2+ million mark.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2022)

Fang said:


> I'm still waiting for you to post hard numbers for Bayonetta 1 since you keep trying to poison the well on every other source.


Here's what you're failing to grasp here. We don't have hard numbers for Bayonetta 1. And we probably never will.  Same way we don't have hard numbers for Bayonetta 2. All numbers so far are chronically outdated and we simply don't have an official source to tell us exactly how much of every version of either Bayonetta 1 or Bayonetta 2 sold. Period. Very few game series have this luxury.

The only thing you should know is that the numbers you're sourcing are either outdated or don't even factor in all sales to begin with. End of story. This isn't "poisoning the well", it's telling you how it is. If you do have sources that actually give us up to date hard numbers, you'd be doing me a favor cause I wanna know that. That informs me if the series has a future or not instead of just guessing.

The rest of the shit you were saying, I lost interest in since we're just going in circles or you're just plain reductive - Especially the "Sega was right by neglecting a new franchise with huge potential because it didn't sell 10 million copies straight off the bat" - That's straight up suit talk, completely counter-productive to original IP development, which this series was a victim of and many other action series are.

Bayonetta is not a huge series but it's much bigger than you're letting on. Plus you harped about Bayonetta 2 selling less than 1 as if that's indicative of its waning popularity when it's just the inevitable outcome of a shit situation where any multiplatform action series would have sold less. _*Any*_ series. Never use the WiiU as an argument for anything besides "Almost every series imaginable sold like shit in that failure factory of a console".


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Here's what you're failing to grasp here. We don't have hard numbers for Bayonetta 1.


That was my damn point. Stop beating the dead horse over on this: I said we only have the actual numbers that are available from Famitsu and a few other sources for a rough idea even disregarding VGcharts, so I'm not going to entertain this shit if its a back and forth of nebulous "they sold more then we know, we just can't verify it".

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2022)

But dude... and this is a genuine question, if you and he can both agree that none of we normies can possibly know what the numbers are, then why was it a factor in the argument?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Simon (Oct 18, 2022)

I genuinely don't know what the argument being had here is about.



Fang said:


> That was my damn point.


You said a lot of words to get here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2022)

Simon said:


> You said a lot of words to get here.


Not really.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 18, 2022)

Fang said:


> I'm aware VGcharts only gives a rough estimate but I can't find any other sources that list Bayonetta 1's total sales exceeding 2+ million mark.



To give an example, in the company that friend of mine used to work for one of their games according to VGchartz sold around 10 Million copies but according to his inside knowledge the real numbers were around 25 Million copies, so the difference can be quite high.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> To give an example, in the company that friend of mine used to work for one of their games according to VGchartz sold around 10 Million copies but according to his inside knowledge the real numbers were around 25 Million copies, so the difference can be quite high.



What game


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> To give an example, in the company that friend of mine used to work for one of their games according to VGchartz sold around 10 Million copies but according to his inside knowledge the real numbers were around 25 Million copies, so the difference can be quite high.


People forget also that companies that have other companies/third parties acting as distributors get a slice of the revenue, same with shippers, brick-and-mortor stores, etc...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 18, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What game



Assassin's Creed 4, the one about Pirates.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2022)

Oh man, that Bayonetta thread is wild, I need a break from it, lemme check on the conv-

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh man, that Bayonetta thread is wild, I need a break from it, lemme check on the conv-


Can't wait for the RE DLC next week

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh man, that Bayonetta thread is wild, I need a break from it, lemme check on the conv-


Blame fang. Came in here to gripe and then got hit with three "well actually"s
Homie got accidentally bullied

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Blame fang. Came in here to gripe and then got hit with three "well actually"s
> Homie got accidentally bullied


Mate you got a cute sense of imagination to think I got bullied from anyone here


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2022)

Fang said:


> Mate you got a cute sense of imagination to think I got bullied from anyone here


And _you_ need to lighten up. And maybe get a little better at answering peoples' questions.

But fine then, "dogpiled".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2022)

Shirker said:


> And _you_ need to lighten up. And maybe get a little better at answering peoples' questions.
> 
> But fine then, "dogpiled".


_I am fine_, there was still none of that but it seems you want to keep going in circles with this when its already done in this thread.

*shrugs*


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2022)

Dude. Just say "I don't want to"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Dude. Just say "I don't want to"


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2022)

Bruh. As in "I don't want to answer your dumb questions, asshole"


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Bruh. As in "I don't want to answer your dumb questions, asshole"


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2022)

I'll take that


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2022)

Shirker said:


> I'll take that



Ok


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 19, 2022)

These have aged quite well. I miss this series.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 19, 2022)

After learning that Hellena Taylor is an anti-vaxxer, transphobic, Trump supporter I'm more willing to believe she's full of shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> After learning that Hellena Taylor is an anti-vaxxer, transphobic, Trump supporter I'm more willing to believe she's full of shit.




OH GOODIE, BAYO 3 KICKSTARTED GAMER GAYTE 2 

TOMORROW IS MINE? I SAY:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> After learning that Hellena Taylor is an anti-vaxxer, transphobic, Trump supporter I'm more willing to believe she's full of shit.


I remember seeing somewhere how she followed a transphobe therefore she's transphobic  

Twitter is fucking garbage but is there actually any weight to that claim?


----------



## Simon (Oct 19, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> After learning that Hellena Taylor is an anti-vaxxer, transphobic, Trump supporter I'm more willing to believe she's full of shit.


ew a liberal.


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2022)

I just want Vanquish 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 20, 2022)

REmake4 is looking good.





The entire Resident Evil Showcase in case you haven't seen it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2022)

Does anyone here hold an optimistic spark of hope that 343 with all their massive fuck ups with Infinite's launch last year can rebound things with the November reset and the Winter campaign in a few weeks?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 21, 2022)

Just do it.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2022)

The king returns

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2022)

Gotham Knights is fucking awful and I feel stupid for being hyped for it at all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2022)

Yo don't fuck with me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 25, 2022)

Hope you prepared.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2022)

Someone open a Kickstarter to fund building a shrine for this morherfucker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2022)

Game booklets, man.
If only we'd known what they'd take from us, I would've appreciated them so much more. 

I do remember looking at my Melee one in particular for days and days. I'd gotten the game before we'd gotten the system, so it was all I had to bide my time until I had something to actually play it on. *sigh*....

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2022)

The exaggerated swagger of a subpar game

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Oct 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2022)

>6. Dead Rising - 15M


This shit still wild. The PS360 gen was fucking weird.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 26, 2022)

RE beating Monster Hunter and not even being close floored me.
I guess the international appeal and endless RE4 ports helps a bunch?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2022)

Shirker said:


> RE beating Monster Hunter and not even being close floored me.
> I guess the international appeal and endless RE4 ports helps a bunch?



Bro. RE is basically an action shooter on many fronts. It makes sense.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >6. Dead Rising - 15M
> 
> 
> This shit still wild. The PS360 gen was fucking weird.



It's why Capcom allowed those 2 shitty sequels to exists and almost made a DR5 after 4 was just a shit show. Now it's in limbo like DMC was for so long.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's why Capcom allowed those 2 shitty sequels to exists and almost made a DR5 after 4 was just a shit show. Now it's in limbo like DMC was for so long.



Pretty sure there's an open-world zombie game coming out every 3 months or something. Shit is oversatured.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2022)

Over 12 million for Resident Evil 4 alone between the original PS2 and Gamecube versions, then the PS3 and 360 ports, then the PC version.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 29, 2022)

> Achieving major growth in the game industry is difficult now for companies that compete primarily in the Japanese market, given its graying demographics.
> 
> As such, it is critical for our business that we produce hit titles that speak to the global market, which offers greater scale in terms of both customers and sales volumes.
> 
> ...



Says the company that just sold all its Western studios and IPs for pennies a few months ago. Oh boy.


----------



## The World (Oct 29, 2022)

They saw CapGod winning so now they're trying to emulate their success


----------



## Simon (Oct 29, 2022)

I said it in the Bayonetta thread, I love to see it.


> Achieving major growth in the game industry is difficult now for companies that compete primarily in the Japanese market, given its graying demographics. As such, it is critical for our business that we produce hit titles that speak to the global market, which offers greater scale in terms of both customers and sales volumes.
> 
> In other words, the Japanese market is no longer sufficient for achieving a level of earnings that enables
> us to recoup our development investment and generate a profit, and we therefore need to approach our development efforts based on the assumption that we have to succeed in the global market.


----------



## Simon (Oct 29, 2022)

Id like to thank Japan for not having enough people to play Dragon Quest so now they gotta give em to us


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2022)

Simon said:


> I said it in the Bayonetta thread, I love to see it.



Welcome to 10 years ago.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 30, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Says the company that just sold all its Western studios and IPs for pennies a few months ago. Oh boy.



Interesting thing to say when they just shadow released a PC port for Neo: Worlds ends without a hint of fanfare, bombing spectacularly.

The first World ends with you basically sold almost as much as Persona 4. Now it's a big fucking nothing series that was completely ignored while Atlus tried as much as it could to get Persona into the mainstream with pretty noticeable success.

Chances are, if you're not Final Fantasy or Dragon Quest, you'll have very little support from the actual company. Shit like Octopath and Triangle Strategy were carried over by Nintendo's so so marketing but Square Enix does NOTHING to foster their smaller series.



The World said:


> They saw CapGod winning so now they're trying to emulate their success



Emphasis on trying. I mean, they're poaching a bunch of Capcom devs so that's a way to do it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Chances are, if you're not Final Fantasy or Dragon Quest, you'll have very little support from the actual company. Shit like Octopath and Triangle Strategy were carried over by Nintendo's so so marketing but Square Enix does NOTHING to foster their smaller series.



And Nier Auto was basically carried by 2B's ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 30, 2022)

I loved the first The World Ends With You on the DS but I tried the demo for Neo on the PS4 and I don't know, it just didn't seem like my thing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 30, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And Nier Auto was basically carried by 2B's ass.



Better yet, Automata was only made because the Producer pulled an Itsuno and threatened to quit. Lotsa power moves to have great games made. 

And then Yoko Taro told Square Enix to go fuck itself in the game's marketing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 30, 2022)

In other news, water is wet.

What big ass video game company today isn't focused on the global market ? 

Also, you mean to tell me that SE was actually focused on the Japanese market for the last like...ever since FF13 ?

...Please.

Just some bs to excite the share holders.


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And Nier Auto was basically carried by 2B's ass.


That's what brought people into it but the switch to A2 and 9S was the main reason to stick with it


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 31, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 31, 2022)

Yay !!!

Said nobody.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2022)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Yay !!!
> 
> Said nobody.



MvC deader than my love life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2022)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Yay !!!
> 
> Said nobody.



I feel like this announcement happens every couple of years resulting in games that no one gives a fuck about.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 1, 2022)

The biggest chad

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 2, 2022)

Hellllllls yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 4, 2022)

Gameplay of Kojima’s game leaked.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2022)

HMPH



Simon said:


> Gameplay of Kojima’s game leaked.



The ending is true survival horror.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2022)

My guy is huffing glue here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 4, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> My guy is huffing glue here


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 4, 2022)

Squeenix has been heading in that direction with FF for years. They act like they're ashamed of turn-based combat, and people validate them by pretending turn-based combat was never good.

When it comes down to it, dedicated "action combat" may well be better than the clumsy hybrids they've been doing for the last several instalments. It's not gonna feel like a FF game, but I'm not even really sure what that means any more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 4, 2022)

How the fuck is FF15 turn based?


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 4, 2022)

I suppose FF15 wasn't even really a crappy hybrid system, was it. It was just kind of shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2022)

Based Nomura is why


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2022)

Git gud or git dead


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Git gud or git dead



So he improved on the version that runs Metaverse. Guy's persistent.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2022)

Finally, a reason to get one of these damn things

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Finally, a reason to get one of these damn things




They can hook it up to the "you laugh you lose challenge" compilations. Easy mode would be Amy Schumer, cuz if you laugh at her jokes, you're better off dead anyways.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2022)

This month's haul:





Also currently on my cart:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This month's haul:


American version is superior

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2022)

I'll never understand the US's obsession back then with taking foreign properties and churning out the most visually unappealing garbage on planet earth. I was thinking about this yesterday, though it was in regards to the ICO box cover, but it applies to so much other stuff. What the fuck was our problem?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 10, 2022)

So it seems Shinji Mikami is working with both Capcom and Platinum Games on some Remake



Saw some people saying he, on November 1st, posted something and then deleted it about working on a God Hand sequel/remake and even tagged Capcom and Platinum Games.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> So it seems Shinji Mikami is working with both Capcom and Platinum Games on some Remake
> 
> 
> 
> Saw some people saying he, on November 1st, posted something and then deleted it about working on a God Hand sequel/remake and even tagged Capcom and Platinum Games.





Tango

Platinum Games

Capcom

No Nut November impossible to beat.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2022)

Shirker said:


> I'll never understand the US's obsession back then with taking foreign properties and churning out the most visually unappealing garbage on planet earth. I was thinking about this yesterday, though it was in regards to the ICO box cover, but it applies to so much other stuff. What the fuck was our problem?



Marketing dictacted that shit. Nintendo Marketing mandated angry eyebrows on every Nintendo cover and all other Marketing wanted to be on top of the HIP NEW COMPUTAH GRAFIX and always outsourced some douchebag making plastic blowup dolls also with angry eyebrows.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2022)

Seriously, if they actually remake Dino Crisis, I'm going to LOSE my shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 10, 2022)

You can thank Elon for this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Seriously, if they actually remake Dino Crisis, I'm going to LOSE my shit.



Broh. Don't fuck with this fickle heart.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 10, 2022)

Can't wait for Scarlet/Violet tomorrow. Don't remember which one I got but I've kept spoilers to an absolute minimum up till now. Only very small bits and pieces on accident.

My 1st blind playthru in a whole ass while game-wise is gonna be outta this world. Fuck Yea!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Broh. Don't fuck with this fickle heart.



That can only be it, I think. I need to rewatch the Mikami documentary cause he mentions a few of his Capcom games he'd like to go back to. I think an Okami game was almost happening between PG and Capcom but never happened so this is a good first step. 

In a perfect timeline, this would be a God Hand remake and I could die happy.


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2022)

As predicted, the remake of Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, was horribly handled by Ubisoft. I wonder if more development hell awaits it.


----------



## Karma (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Fang (Nov 17, 2022)

Yuki Naka (one of the creators of Dragon Quest) was arrested for insider trading and suspicion of insider trading after buying over 10,000 shares from Aiming worth approximately 2.8+ million yen


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 18, 2022)

Fang said:


> Yuki Naka (one of the creators of Dragon Quest)


Yuji Horri made DQ. 

Yuji Naka was creator of Sonic and Balan Wonderland. And he is the one currently in trouble. 


Basically he bought stock in a mobile dev just before they announced a new DQ mobile game, arousing suspicion of said insider trading.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2022)

Man, his stinge at Square Enix sure made all sorts of headlines.


----------



## Fang (Nov 18, 2022)

I have never played any God of War game after the first 2 + the first PSP exclusive one but seeing the modern state of God of War games since 2018 and this year's release makes me happy I'm not a GOW fan. They look fucking awful now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2022)

Fang said:


> I have never played any God of War game after the first 2 + the first PSP exclusive one but seeing the modern state of God of War games since 2018 and this year's release makes me happy I'm not a GOW fan. They look fucking awful now.



Play GOW3 bro. It's bangin.


----------



## Fang (Nov 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Play GOW3 bro. It's bangin.


>Greekoids


----------



## Fang (Nov 18, 2022)

>EDF 5 on sale

Oh fuck yes


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 18, 2022)

Fang said:


> I have never played any God of War game after the first 2 + the first PSP exclusive one but seeing the modern state of God of War games since 2018 and this year's release makes me happy I'm not a GOW fan. They look fucking awful now.


The modern ones are supposedly very nice, but it's hard to deny that the new games are clearly trying to be a completely different sort of thing. I suspect I'd resent that if I had ever really paid attention to the series.


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2022)

Disquiet said:


> The modern ones are supposedly very nice, but it's hard to deny that the new games are clearly trying to be a completely different sort of thing. I suspect I'd resent that if I had ever really paid attention to the series.


They look like the average Uncharted game, meaning more interactive movie then actual "game".


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2022)

Fang said:


> >EDF 5 on sale
> 
> Oh fuck yes


many fun. many laughs. many bugs. many illegal aliens


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> many fun. many laughs. many bugs. many illegal aliens


THEY LOOK LIKE HUMANS

[FROGS]


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2022)

Fang said:


> THEY LOOK LIKE HUMANS
> 
> [FROGS]


I hate those fuckers.

But they're fun to kill


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I hate those fuckers.
> 
> But they're fun to kill


I never even finished 2025/4.1 but when you get in that massive mission late in the game where you finally get to take part in a mass wave of mechas vs the not-Godzillas

holy shit was that hype


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2022)

Fang said:


> I never even finished 2025/4.1 but when you get in that massive mission late in the game where you finally get to take part in a mass wave of mechas vs the not-Godzillas
> 
> holy shit was that hype


ah yes. and when all the surviving mech NPCs gang up on the last Erginus and beat the shit out of it. beautiful


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> ah yes. and when all the surviving mech NPCs gang up on the last Erginus and beat the shit out of it. beautiful


Yeah


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2022)

Didn't know Bethesda was outsourced to make the last Pokemon game.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2022)

Was talking to my friends yesterday about how Nintendo's brand of polish has been fading recently for some reason.
As much as I'm enjoying Splatoon 3, it had a bunch of weird ass jank as well that they had to patch later on. And the game still crashes like crazy for me.

Now there's this Pokemon thing. I'm not even sure how they managed such glitchiness when all the recent Poke games are the same game with a different subtitle attached. Was Arceus like this?


----------



## Karma (Nov 20, 2022)

Pokemon games have always been extremely unpolished


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2022)

That so?
I mean, I know there's missingno and stuff, but I'm not really aware of any, like, hardcore jank. The most I've heard is that they kinda have a bit of a spaghetti code problem.


----------



## Karma (Nov 20, 2022)

Shirker said:


> That so?
> I mean, I know there's missingno and stuff, but I'm not really aware of any, like, hardcore jank. The most I've heard is that they kinda have a bit of a spaghetti code problem.


It took 1 compent coder to shove kanto in gen 2 after months of the entire team failing to do so.

Their most consistent output was gen 3-5 but theres always been some lvl of incompetence there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2022)

These trainers packing



Karma said:


> It took 1 compent coder to shove kanto in gen 2 after months of the entire team failing to do so.
> 
> Their most consistent output was gen 3-5 but theres always been some lvl of incompetence there



Didn't Iwata saved the code of one Pokemon game too?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2022)

Crunch and snatch tight deadlines. The Japan way.


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2022)

Pokemon Scarlet/Violet was clearly developed by Bethesda's A team


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 20, 2022)

RIP Kurisu’s Itachi avi.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2022)

Holy shit, Yuji Naka was probably Yakuza'd by Square Enix suits.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2022)

Living in the 2020s means having to treat the idea of a game company setting up another dev for an arrest for insider trading due to a lawsuit as serious, rather than an obvious madlib thought up by a weeb on painkillers.

I want off.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (Nov 21, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Didn't know Bethesda was outsourced to make the last Pokemon game.


Why do these series with great potential (Pokemon, Elder Scrolls, Fallout) have to be owned by such has-beens with equally braindead consumers? So tiresome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2022)

I like how there's some jank despite the apparently high production values. Reminds me of the PS2 days.

That reminds me, I should buy Gungrave GORE.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Nov 22, 2022)

Even though I legitimately don't give much credibility or legitimacy to the Video Game Awards knowing that God of War: Ragnarok is probably gonna be voted their winner for "Game of the Year" is still kind of annoying. If anyone remembers like back in 2018 when God of War 2018 "beat" Red Dead Redemption 2 despite the fact the latter objectively annihilated it in all categories they went head to head in. Its probably gonna end up being the same for Elden Ring vs God of War: Ragnarok.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2022)

Iconic Sony Child Companion: *Hey Simon. I think you can whip that candle for magical heart items. Just climb those stairs with the joystick and press A*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Was Arceus like this?


no

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Simon (Nov 23, 2022)

Why would anyone want to work on a bad dead IP


----------



## Simon (Nov 23, 2022)

Fang said:


> Even though I legitimately don't give much credibility or legitimacy to the Video Game Awards knowing that God of War: Ragnarok is probably gonna be voted their winner for "Game of the Year" is still kind of annoying. If anyone remembers like back in 2018 when God of War 2018 "beat" Red Dead Redemption 2 despite the fact the latter objectively annihilated it in all categories they went head to head in. Its probably gonna end up being the same for Elden Ring vs God of War: Ragnarok.


I think the narrative/writing blew RDR2 out of the water. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm not sure if they have a category for compelling narratives and such; I don't keep up with it myself. When it comes down to it, I believe certain aspects of nominated games are favored over others in the GOTY category specifically. 

RDR2 was a fantastically well-crafted game, but the gameplay suffered from excessive repetition and structure for an open-world game. Big reason why I personally didn't finish it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 23, 2022)

I love RDR2 but boy that game is scripted and linear as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 23, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I love RDR2 but boy that game is scripted and linear as fuck.


Heard you like defending wagons and high speed chases, here's 30 quests doing just that.


----------



## Karma (Nov 23, 2022)

Idk how someone can complain abt GoW being turned into some LoU type movie game while watching the 5 hour cutscene of Arthur skinning a rabbit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2022)

Simon said:


> I think the narrative/writing blew RDR2 out of the water. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm not sure if they have a category for compelling narratives and such; I don't keep up with it myself. When it comes down to it, I believe certain aspects of nominated games are favored over others in the GOTY category specifically.
> 
> RDR2 was a fantastically well-crafted game, but the gameplay suffered from excessive repetition and structure for an open-world game. Big reason why I personally didn't finish it.


You might have a point but games like the newer Uncharted and God of War ones are literally just interactive cutscene/movies compared to RDR2 or Elden Ring. In fact I checked and the newest God of War, Ragnarok, is like 20+ hours of cutscenes vs less than a quarter of actual gameplay.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2022)

Fang said:


> God of War, Ragnarok, is like 20+ hours of cutscenes



Is this true?


----------



## JayK (Nov 24, 2022)

Fang said:


> Even though I legitimately don't give much credibility or legitimacy to the Video Game Awards knowing that God of War: Ragnarok is probably gonna be voted their winner for "Game of the Year" is still kind of annoying. If anyone remembers like back in 2018 when God of War 2018 "beat" Red Dead Redemption 2 despite the fact the latter objectively annihilated it in all categories they went head to head in. Its probably gonna end up being the same for Elden Ring vs God of War: Ragnarok.


Sony is paltry and pays more bucks, its that simple

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is this true?


There is definitely a shit ton of cutscenes in the game from watching people stream it, dunno if its EXACTLY that much but there is a lot.


----------



## Karma (Nov 24, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is this true?


No lmao

Hes making stuff up

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2022)

Karma said:


> No lmao
> 
> Hes making stuff up


----------



## Simon (Nov 24, 2022)

From the looks of it, there's about 7 hours


----------



## Karma (Nov 24, 2022)

Now real games like RDR2 only has *checks youtube* anywhere from 11 to 20 hours of cutscenes

Animal skinning excluded ofc


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2022)

Karma said:


> Now real games like RDR2 only has *checks youtube* anywhere from 11 to 20 hours of cutscenes
> 
> Animal skinning excluded ofc


There's like 35+ hours of gameplay in RDR2 unlike the walking simulators of Uncharted and nu God of War though, the latter especially seems formatted for the average soy-eating MCU fans with that retarded squirrel companion.


----------



## Karma (Nov 24, 2022)

Fang said:


> There's like 35+ hours of gameplay in RDR2 unlike the walking simulators of Uncharted and nu God of War though, the latter especially seems formatted for the average soy-eating MCU fans with that retarded squirrel companion.


Explain to me how GoW is like Uncharted?


----------



## Karma (Nov 24, 2022)

Im 20 hours into the game and i have no idea who this Squirrel companion is supposed to be lmao


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2022)

Karma said:


> Explain to me how GoW is like Uncharted?


I'm saying its like Uncharted because both are shit games, can you explain why RDR2 has hundreds of times more gameplay time in it then GoW yet is somehow more cutscenes? 40-50 hours vs 7-8 hours of cutscenes (which is only in the story missions really) is somehow worse then God of War 2022?



Karma said:


> Im 20 hours into the game and i have no idea who this Squirrel companion is supposed to be lmao


Self insert for furries obviously


----------



## Karma (Nov 24, 2022)

Fang said:


> I'm saying its like Uncharted because both are shit games


Y is GoW a bad game?



Fang said:


> can you explain why RDR2 has hundreds of times more gameplay time in it then GoW yet is somehow more cutscenes?


RDR2 is an open world game, GoW is a metroidvania.

Also where r u getting this information that GoW has more cutscenes? I want definitive proof, not smth u read from some rando on 4chan who also didnt play the game


Fang said:


> Self insert for furries obviously


What?

Im 20 hours in the game, there is no squirrel companion. I have idea who this character your talking about is


----------



## Simon (Nov 24, 2022)

Fang said:


> I'm saying its like Uncharted because both are shit games, can you explain why RDR2 has hundreds of times more gameplay time in it then GoW yet is somehow more cutscenes? 40-50 hours vs 7-8 hours of cutscenes (which is only in the story missions really) is somehow worse then God of War 2022?


You're comparing a linear narrative driven game to a open-world game. 

Plus RDR2 story beats were typically told through player controlled segments and not cutscenes.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2022)

Karma said:


> Y is GoW a bad game?


I said Nu GoW is, why isn't it?


Karma said:


> RDR2 is an open world game, GoW is a metroidvania.


----------



## Karma (Nov 24, 2022)

I remember the side quest in RDR2 that made me give up on doing the side content

I had to spend literal hours shooting the same birds for their plumes in the swamp.

Like, boasting abt it having more "gameplay" is kinda hollow imo.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2022)

Karma said:


> I remember the side quest in RDR2 that made me give up on doing the side content
> 
> I had to spend literal hours shooting the same birds for their plumes in the swamp.
> 
> Like, boasting abt it having more "gameplay" is kinda hollow imo.


I literally never mentioned side quests for RDR2 being relevant though?


----------



## Simon (Nov 24, 2022)

Fang said:


> *There's like 35+ hours of gameplay in RDR2 unlike the walking simulators of Uncharted and nu God of War* though, the latter especially seems formatted for the average soy-eating MCU fans with that retarded squirrel companion.


You literally walk in red dead 2, sometimes via horse wdym


----------



## Karma (Nov 24, 2022)

Fang said:


> RDR2 has hundreds of times more gameplay time in it then GoW





Fang said:


> I literally never mentioned side quests for RDR2 being relevant though?


Where are these hundreds of times more gameplay if u arent counting side content?


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2022)

Simon said:


> You literally walk in red dead 2, sometimes via horse wdym


You literally walk in any game, is doing retarded "puzzles" and boss fights that tell you what to doin Nu GoW somehow absolving this?


Karma said:


> Where are these hundreds of times more gameplay if u arent counting side content?


Free roaming and exploring doesn't and shouldn't be conflated with "side quests" though. You can enter a town and be challenged to duel/gunfight, play poker, gamble, get your Arthur drunk, hunt, chase down bounties, etc..Just admit you misunderstood it.


----------



## Karma (Nov 24, 2022)

Lets use your own logic here

>howlongtobeat of GoW is 23 hours
>20 hours of cutscenes
>3 hours of gameplay
>RDR2 has 100s of times of actual gameplay
>300 hours of gameplay
>no side content

I played the wrong RDR2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2022)

Karma said:


> Lets use your own logic here
> 
> >howlongtobeat of GoW is 23 hours
> >20 hours of cutscenes
> ...


That isn't my logic, that's your strawman

You literally took what I said about gameplay in RDR2 and said it was based off "side quests" only and optional missions or whatever, I clarified that's not what I said, and you obstinately repeated that despite it being cleared up

>open world
>different things to do besides combat
>didn't mention crafting shit
>didn't mention side quests (you did)
>brought up

You can literally experience AND take part in random events like witnessing robberies, hold ups, hunting, chasing down bounties, getting into duels, robbing trains, cooking, altering the aesthetics of your character with their facial and head hair, build, outfits, build up Arthur's stats, etc...

What are you trying to do?
What are you trying to say?

And GoW is definitely not 20+ hours unless your someone whose obsessed with getting 100% and all achievements or something

RDR2 by the same token is over 50 hours, if you want to go full completion route with everything like a achievement masochist its closer to like 80-90+ hours

OG God of War even tried to similar in its presentation if you want to bring up RDR2's cinematics/cutscenes by presenting almost every new scene in a different "cinametic" light with how Kratos is framed on the screen

If I wanted to be pedantic I could also bring up the optional side quests like going after the legendary animals, clearing all the NPC given side quests, etc...to pad out RDR2's gameplay but I don't need to 

And I say this as someone who isn't the biggest fan of RDR2 compared to its predecessor


----------



## Karma (Nov 24, 2022)

Fang said:


> That isn't my logic, that's your strawman


These are all literally things you said in this very thread


Fang said:


> You might have a point but games like the newer Uncharted and God of War ones are literally just interactive cutscene/movies compared to RDR2 or Elden Ring. In fact I checked and the newest *God of War, Ragnarok, is like 20+ hours of cutscenes *vs less than a quarter of actual gameplay.





Fang said:


> I'm saying its like Uncharted because both are shit games, can you explain why *RDR2 has hundreds of times more gameplay* time in it then GoW yet is somehow more cutscenes? 40-50 hours vs 7-8 hours of cutscenes (which is only in the story missions really) is somehow worse then God of War 2022?
> 
> 
> Self insert for furries obviously


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2022)

Karma said:


> These are all literally things you said in this very thread


Everything you quoted me on is literally true though. I might've exaggerated a bit on Nu Wars cutscenes but relative to the actual gameplay, its not completely untrue.

There is hundreds of times more gameplay in either of those games compared to God of War and Uncharted. I don't think you know what a strawman is now that I think about it since you twice repeated something I never said and attacked me on that.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2022)

Karma said:


> What?
> 
> Im 20 hours in the game, there is no squirrel companion. I have idea who this character your talking about is



This part of the conversation intrigued me and Fang couldn't be bothered to elaborate, so I looked it up. Here you go.


Funny lil' guy. I can kinda see why his presence probably pisses people off tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 24, 2022)

Fang said:


> I might've exaggerated a bit on Nu Wars


Nop

U gotta prove without a doubt u weren't lying


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2022)

Karma said:


> Nop
> 
> U gotta prove without a doubt u weren't lying


>misuse fallacy several times over
>obstinately continue to stubbornly hold that position despite it being clarified if there was a miscommunication
>repeat that gameplay ! = sidequests

Lmao 

LMAO


----------



## Karma (Nov 24, 2022)

Shirker said:


> This part of the conversation intrigued me and Fang couldn't be bothered to elaborate, so I looked it up. Here you go.
> 
> 
> Funny lil' guy. I can kinda see why his presence probably pisses people off tho.


He literally just hangs among your base  

As far I can tell u can completely ignore him after the first conversation


----------



## Simon (Nov 24, 2022)

Karma said:


> He literally just hangs among your base
> 
> As far I can tell u can completely ignore him after the first conversation


I was about to say, I can't imagine why folks would be annoyed with him. I ignored him and his side quest completely.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2022)

Karma said:


> He literally just hangs among your base
> 
> As far I can tell u can completely ignore him after the first conversation




Consumption of entertainment these days has gotten pearl clutchy enough where his function doesn't really matter. It's the fact that he's there at all that's irksome.

Or so I assume, anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 24, 2022)

Imagine thinking cowboys are cooler than mythological gods fighting each other. what are you, gay?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2022)

That's goin' in the sig

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2022)

Simon said:


> Imagine thinking cowboys are cooler than mythological gods fighting each other. what are you, gay?


Yes, cowboys are cooler. Mythological gods are only cool in SMT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2022)

Fair, tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2022)

Looks cool


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 25, 2022)

Shirker said:


> This part of the conversation intrigued me and Fang couldn't be bothered to elaborate, so I looked it up. Here you go.
> 
> 
> Funny lil' guy. I can kinda see why his presence probably pisses people off tho.


I have no particular objection to the squirrel, but does _every_ cutscene in that game have shaky-cam? There's a part at 2:18ish in that video where it's particularly egregious, like the "cameraman" is taking steps and everything.

What a bizarre choice.


----------



## Fang (Nov 25, 2022)

Does anyone know how long it typically takes for Sandlot to bring over the latest EDF game from Japan?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2022)

Fang said:


> Does anyone know how long it typically takes for Sandlot to bring over the latest EDF game from Japan?


If it's like EDF 5, then maybe next year. It took 3 years for EDF4 to come out overseas as a remaster


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2022)

Finished Persona 5 Strikers. Been playing it on and off for the better half of a year and decided to finally finish it up.
One of those games that ended up being way better than pretty much every metric dictates it's supposed to be. Final boss was dummy easy tho, but that may just be because I was playing on medium and did all the sidequests.

While I won't say that it's a better game than P5, I did overall enjoy it a lot more as I preferred the better villains, pacing and theming. The only thing I straight up didn't like about it is that the typical SMT morals to the final boss had a bit of a rougher time justifying itself due to repeatedly and seemingly _purposfully _writing itself into a corner and locking every possible exit. But hey maybe that was on purpose.

Good game, would recommend. Probably the best musou I've played.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JayK (Nov 28, 2022)

The 10 Best Video Games of 2022
					

From a low-stress Lego Star Wars game that will please fans of all ages to the epic emotional saga of 'God of War: Ragnarok'




					time.com
				




You people are going to love this, especially @Fang .


----------



## Simon (Nov 29, 2022)

JayK said:


> The 10 Best Video Games of 2022
> 
> 
> From a low-stress Lego Star Wars game that will please fans of all ages to the epic emotional saga of 'God of War: Ragnarok'
> ...


Horizon was mind numbingly boring and TLoU remake is what it is, neither belong on that list. If I were to go by this list alone, Lego Star Wars and Sifu should be higher. The rest of it I agree with.


----------



## Simon (Nov 29, 2022)

Horizon Forbidden West might be the most mid triple a game ever. Which is unfortunate because it may be the only Sony series that deviates from their usual cinematic narrative-driven template


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2022)

JayK said:


> The 10 Best Video Games of 2022
> 
> 
> From a low-stress Lego Star Wars game that will please fans of all ages to the epic emotional saga of 'God of War: Ragnarok'
> ...


Thanks I threw up

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2022)

This giant nerd's gayming documentaries are pretty great. I had no idea Mario Kart only came to be because Nintendo couldn't pull off an F-Zero multiplayer game.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 6, 2022)

Dwarf Fortress is finally out on Steam lessgooooooo

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2022)

Wow, it finally happened

Why did it take so long even


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2022)

icon


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 6, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, it finally happened
> 
> Why did it take so long even



In the recent AMA, Tarn said that choosing the publisher took him a lot more time than the actual work on the Steam version. 

Anyway, it's worked out very well for the Adams brothers. They've made like a million dollars today. It's already number one on Steam.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 7, 2022)

Another day, another Yuji Naka arrest


This time it was over the FF7 Fortnite clone that is getting shut down soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2022)

Man, Square Enix reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally got angry over his lawsuit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm joking but the idea of a single guy actually suing its employer is like the greatest of disonorabru sins you can commit, considering how the japanese legal system works on a "guilty until proven inoccent" basis. Fucking Ace Attorney made a whole game criticizing how shitty that concept is.

As soon as the went ahead with the lawsuit, I can only imagine the lenghts that SE's legal team went to come up with these arrests. Imagine getting arrested over Fortnite Fantasy. They'll probably build a whole cellblock just for him, he's too heinous to be hauled with the pederasts and rapists.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2022)

To my surprise, my sister's boyfriend got a PS5 and got Ragnarok and invited me to play while I crash at her place.

After 2 hours, I booted my PS2 and started playing God Hand.

I'm a man of habit, what can I say

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

RDR2 is RDR but maxed the fuck out.
RDR2 has an actual good story unlike Kratos is now dad so feels.

GOW reboot took a legit action IP and Sonymatic it. It did to GOW worse to what DmC did to DMC.

If GOW reboot was a new IP I would've been somewhat into like I was somehow into Horizon before all the human shit got too much to bear.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Win or lose, Sony gets some more time to try to make a replacement/supplement shooter. That should come in the form of the Bungie acquisition, maybe. 

In any case, I hope Phil is still open to the idea of porting the Halo Trilogy to the Switch.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

I nominate the Game Awards for the Bill Clinton award!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> I nominate the Game Awards for the Bill Clinton award!



He got sloppy head in the oval office. I say he was always winning.


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Simon (Dec 9, 2022)

with Phil delves a bit into this, also not verbatim but a great quote from him.


> “He said on the  that Sony is trying to grow its own business by making Xbox smaller.”


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2022)

Simon said:


> with Phil delves a bit into this, also great quote from him.


I have no idea what hes trying to say here


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2022)

Karma said:


> I have no idea what hes trying to say here



"Huh...we're not monopolizing the industry because we don't have exclusives. Please protect the multi billion dollar company. Anti-Trust accusations are from meanie poopoos"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2022)

Lol he literally told regulators that they werent gonna make games like Starfield or ES6 exclusive just before they announced theyd be exclusive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2022)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2022)

How can we compete

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 10, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How can we compete


That’s both sad and…. something else.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2022)

Get voting

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm looking into collecting and retro gaming and I got a pretty big score today!



Oh and I found some cool games too


----------



## Yamato (Dec 14, 2022)

I'M DEF GOING

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 14, 2022)

So this showed up in my news feed this morning


Apparently made by a former Fire Emblem director. Looks like FE without the bright colors and anime, so hey, people that hate how Engage is shaping up have something to look forward to a month down the line. I'll definitely be keeping my eye on this one. Hope it plays as good as it looks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2022)

Now that Konami is publishing like 4 Silent Hills now, they'll put the same amount of effort for Castlevania when Nocturne releases on Netflix, right.

...

Right?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## JayK (Dec 16, 2022)

they are gonna publish 4 Silent Hills and 5 of them are gonna get axed half a year from now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2022)

Damn, they're even gonna take one _away_?
Can't even disagree either cuz they have a track record.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 17, 2022)

I am now reminded that the Luigi Death Stare was once a phenomenon meme and was going to save the Wii U.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 18, 2022)

West Taiwan is starting to make some good looking games.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2022)

Checking Amazon every few hours to see if they have it for pre-order


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Checking Amazon every few hours to see if they have it for pre-order



I think you need to buy it on the SE store.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I think you need to buy it on the SE store.



 

I don't need the pretentious vinyl. I just need a physical release.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 18, 2022)

You think they'll expand the god of war franchise for Egyptian gods?

That would be cool.  No Kratos though but different characters.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 19, 2022)

We ain't getting an Octopath style remake of VI anytime soon, are we?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 19, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't need the pretentious vinyl. I just need a physical release.


I ain’t paying over $100 for that. I’m just going with digital


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2022)

Okay, I am enjoying High on Life


----------



## JayK (Dec 20, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> We ain't getting an Octopath style remake of VI anytime soon, are we?


There are FF games other than VII? - Square probably


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2022)

There are actual real life full length movies in the game you can sit and watch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2022)

Didn't even know this Tammy and the T-Rex thing existed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2022)

LMAO the Greek Saga which is the actual God of War saga is pretty much swept under the rug.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LMAO the Greek Saga which is the actual God of War saga is pretty much swept under the rug.



Wow. That is fucking stupid.

Norse of War already skipped the part where Kratos got his character development but this show just skips the main saga altogether.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow. That is fucking stupid.
> 
> Norse of War already skipped the part where Kratos got his character development but this show just skips the main saga altogether.



It's as if Sony fears Kratos will get cancelled if people are reminded of what a piece of shit he was in the OG games. Someone tell them he's a video game character.  


Don't think GOW1+2+PSP Games are getting ported to the PS4/5 any time soon. PS4/5 needs PS3 BC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Dec 20, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LMAO the Greek Saga which is the actual God of War saga is pretty much swept under the rug.


Showrunner for this is a hack

Its better to forget its happening at all

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2022)

Karma said:


> Showrunner for this is a hack
> 
> Its better to forget its happening at all



Gaming journos wont tho. They're gonna suck this off to Yggdrasil.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gaming journos wont tho. They're gonna suck this off to Yggdrasil.


Gaming "journalists" lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Dec 23, 2022)

Sony literally paying to keep games off other platforms


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2022)

Karma said:


> Sony literally paying to keep games off other platforms



Fuck em both 

Fuck Nintendo too, while we're on the subject


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 23, 2022)

Karma said:


> Sony literally paying to keep games off other platforms



Gotta love when lawyers become to mouth piece of big companires, it just sounds like high school bickering.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 23, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gotta love when lawyers become to mouth piece of big companires, it just sounds like high school bickering.


This whole thing has turned into literal professional console war shitposting. These asshole lawyers are getting paid big money for what I do for free! 

I'm furious

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fang (Dec 23, 2022)

Give me Steam Xmas game recs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2022)

Fang said:


> Give me Steam Xmas game recs



Blasphemous


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas Everyone

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 24, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone


Merry Xmas as well to you too.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone





Utopia Realm said:


> Merry Xmas as well to you too.



Merry Crisis

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas friends!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 25, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone





Utopia Realm said:


> Merry Xmas as well to you too.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Merry Crisis





the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Merry Christmas friends!



As a society, we've long been conditioned to say Merry Christmas to each other on this particular date of the calendar. As per that conditioning, I wish all you familiar, wonderful and humorous good fellows of the Arcade to have a very warm and very merry, Christmas. 

Also, happy birthday, Jesus. Not a Christian myself, but it makes me feel like I'm rebelling against my conditioning by saying it, while also still collecting positive karma points.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2022)

Also, if you guys haven't already. Vote in the GOTY thread.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 25, 2022)

Fang said:


> Give me Steam Xmas game recs


same. I don't wanna buy anything from my wishlist rofl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2022)

No physical release for Advance Collection? Man, words cannot describe how much I hate Konami.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 26, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No physical release for Advance Collection? Man, words cannot describe how much I hate Konami.



It's a miracle the collection even exists man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 27, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Didn't even know this Tammy and the T-Rex thing existed.



I rented that movie on VHS as a kid back in the nineties when I was big into dinosaurs and it was not what I expected, although to admit it had a smaller impact on my young brain than watching basically hentai on the midnight sci-fi channel anime block did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> I rented that movie on VHS as a kid back in the nineties when I was big into dinosaurs and it was not what I expected, although to admit it had a smaller impact on my young brain than watching basically hentai on the midnight sci-fi channel anime block did.



Prime Denise Richards was fucking insane.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Year my Brothers!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new year nerds. 

2023 gonna be GOATED

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 1, 2023)

Merry New Years, you loveable jerks!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2023)

This is my first time noticing she actually blushes in Capcom Fighting Jam. Finally something good about that collection of pieces of trash called game.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 1, 2023)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2023)

Fuck me those lines are brutal, they didn't have to do Lara dirty like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2023)

Got curious and read up on the latest Tomb Raider news and...

>In December 2022, it was announced that  would publish the next _Tomb Raider_ sequel.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 2, 2023)

I wouldn't mind a P3 remake.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2023)

please god do not give us the level scaling / railroading from SMTV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2023)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


I used to say that I would have preferred it if the visuals of games had stayed where they were in Gen6 as a joke. But bro... I don't think it's a joke anymore.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 3, 2023)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Steven (Jan 3, 2023)

Like+Rep


----------



## Overwatch (Tuesday at 12:40 PM)

So, this old timer plays everything from classical music to anime and video game soundtracks. And he's a compatriot to boot.

Pretty amazing what one can stubmle upon on the Internet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Tuesday at 3:47 PM)

You can imagine what the responses are

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Tuesday at 6:47 PM)

BlazingInferno said:


> You can imagine what the responses are



Something like "I will find the chaos emeralds and suck donkey dick". Very on brand tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Tuesday at 6:54 PM)

If you're feeling down and want to see an entertaining meltdown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Yesterday at 5:31 AM)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If you're feeling down and want to see an entertaining meltdown



**I OWNED toxic gaymers by devoting my professional career pandering them! Take That!**

I preferred him when he was coked out of his balls in live interviews.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Yesterday at 5:47 AM)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **I OWNED toxic gaymers by devoting my professional career pandering them! Take That!**
> 
> I preferred him when he was coked out of his balls in live interviews.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Yesterday at 6:02 AM)

I guess coked up in front of your screen is the way to go. He still looks like a Barber Shop Quarter Member/Sex Offender.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Yesterday at 10:59 AM)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I guess coked up in front of your screen is the way to go. He still looks like a Barber Shop Quarter Member/Sex Offender.



Yeah, I'd totally put him on a list just cuz of this picture.


----------



## Shirker (Yesterday at 11:36 AM)

Shame to see people I liked as a youngin continue to hang themselves one by one over the years, usually on the bird app.

I guess at the very least this one isn't an antisemite.

Yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Yesterday at 2:51 PM)

Shirker said:


> I guess at the very least this one isn't an antisemite.



Who are we talking about?  

Also what did you think about Hogan going Uncle Ruckus on his daughter's girlfriends?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Yesterday at 5:57 PM)

Holy fuck. Do we have a thread for this?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Yesterday at 6:26 PM)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Who are we talking about?



Kanye West 
I wasn't super in love with him like his hardcores were, but I had his first three albums on repeat as a teenager. It's been a shame to watch his music get worse and brain turn into pudding over the years, and the "I literally love hitler" thing just sorta sealed it.



> Also what did you think about Hogan going Uncle Ruckus on his daughter's girlfriends?



I wasn't aware of this.  
tbh, I've never _really_ liked him too much, even as a kid, so it's kinda hard for me to get mad at any out-of-pocket stuff he does or says.
Like, for example I always thought he _deserved_ the flack he got for the "At least bring the rich ones into the house" thing he got tagged for a while back - y'know, from a pragmatic standpoint - but from a personal one it just... kinda sounded like something he would say. Like, he's super old and spent a lot of time in wrestling culture. *Obviously* he's a little racist.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Yesterday at 6:42 PM)

Shirker said:


> Kanye West
> I wasn't super in love with him like his hardcores were, but I had his first three albums on repeat as a teenager. It's been a shame to watch his music get worse and brain turn into pudding over the years, and the "I literally love hitler" thing just sorta sealed it.
> 
> 
> ...



At least you weren't an R. Kelly fan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

